# corona crazy



## pottz

just wanted to know what some of you guys are experiencing in other parts of the country or world with this corona virus craziness.here in socal people are hording water, tp, paper towels and sanitizer.i went sams club early this morning and there was a 30 minute line just to get in with no gaurantee youd get what you need,so i said the hell with it and went home.now the stores are starting to run out of all kinds of staples too.hey as woodworkers should we hord titebond too-LOL!


----------



## Rick Dennington

pottz,

Not experiencing nothing where I live….Everything's pretty quite around here. So far we've only had one case of the virus in our state. As far as I know there is no run on any products to my knowledge. We live in a small town, and the biggest town to us is about 12,000 people. The one case was down in Pine Bluff, Arkansas, about 300+ miles away.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Have a friend here who is from Denver. I warned him two days ago that he better get out and get, before there wasnt anything left to get. He listened to me and rushed out. He bought 6 cases of boxwine, and a few bottles of hard-liquor, and a ton a bacon.

So, it is the same here in Spain, and the rest of Europe, Im sure. When I was resupplying 2 days ago, I saw a man buy the entire stock of flour, must have been an entire pallet´s worth. Water, TP, pasta, rice, sold out in just about every supermarket in Spain.

Across Europe, all schools closed, borders on lockdown, bars-restaurants-all shops( in some countries)- art galleries- sporting events-concerts-cancelled or closed indefinitely. This is going to be painful for many small-business owners.


----------



## wormil

Nobody hoarding anything around here other than masks and hand sanitizer. A lot of people stay stocked up for hurricane season anyway. The colleges are switching classes to online. Most public gatherings are closed. Businesses are allowing telecommuting where possible. I went to the Chinese supermarket the other day thinking it would be empty but it was busier than usual. Dropped by the doctor's office for a checkup and they didn't send me for bloodwork this time because they don't want healthy people around sick people.


----------



## pottz

yeah i always keep a good supply of vino and whiskey on hand,just in case a party breaks out-lol.schhols here in l.a. are closing monday and all sports teams are on hold.this could put a lot of small businesses out of business.stock markert has gone into free fall,glad im retiring next week!it's gonna be a wild ride!!!!!.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Here in s/w fla, we are acting fairly normal, but there is a run on tp maskes and hand sanitizer. I heard one case in our county, via flight from NY.


----------



## Andybb

*Interestingly enough here is an interaction I had with someone over at IAP this morning.*



GraiDawg said:


> its a over hyped thing - unless you are over 80 or immuno compromised its nothing to seriously wory about. we are probbably all going to get it, much like the flu, and 99% of us will get better





Andybb said:


> No offense, but are you an immunologist or work for the CDC? The doctor from China who first raised the alarm was in his mid 40's when he died. I live near and and work in Kirkland, WA, the "epicenter" of the US outbreak (a suburb of Seattle). My wife is an administrative nurse in the school district and they are closing for a month starting Monday. It is no joke here and I know someone who has died from it. She was not 80.
> 
> I'm sorry. I genuinely didn't mean to sound short or rude but my office window looks out on Microsoft headquarters. That building is mostly unoccupied right now. When lay people shoot from the hip with words like hype and 99% I have to react. 1% of 300M people is 3M people and that's just here in the US. The WHO has declared this a pandemic. People here have stopped shaking hands and half of our staff are not at work today and rush hour traffic is about half of what it normally is. There is no treatment or vaccine for this unlike the flu. We are not panicking but we are taking it seriously. It's not about the disease so much as it is about stopping the spread.
> 
> Again, sorry if I sounded rude.
> 
> Andy


*What I don't understand is why people are hoarding toilet paper. Even if it was a zombie apocalypse why would you need more toilet paper? *


----------



## controlfreak

Someone asked me if I was stocking up on bottled water. I said the faucet isn't going to stop working. The only reason for any shortage is people going out and buying to hoard, supply has not changed.

I have all I need, Meat, eggs, scotch , wine and beer. I switched from keto to carnivore way of eating two weeks ago so the only thing I need is meat. I doubt anyone is hoarding meat so I'm good here.


----------



## HokieKen

My wife went to 3 stores, Walmart, Sams Club and finally BJs last night looking for toilet paper. Not because we're "prepping" but because we're almost out of toilet paper… She finally got some at BJs. They had a 16 pack. Limit 2 per customer. *$32!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Aside from the toilet paper silliness, lots of legit precautions being taken around here. All major public events have been cancelled, schools have been open thus far but, starting Monday most of them will be closed for 2 weeks. Universities have already gone to having all classes online. My company has a total lockdown worldwide on travel and are asking that people report any personal travel and self-quarantine afterwards if they travel to a moderate or high risk area.

I don't know what the current numbers are but a couple of days ago, it was estimated that the death rate may be as high as 3.5% from this outbreak. Anyone not taking it seriously should. I pay little attention when politicians cry wolf but when scientists and medical professionals are pretty much in total agreement about the severity of something like this, it's a different story.

Stay safe y'all. And quit buying all the damned toilet paper!


----------



## HokieKen

LOL!

Right after I just posted that^ a guy I work with walked in and said he just figured out why there's a toilet paper shortage. "Because when one person sneezes, everyone around them ********************s."


----------



## CaptainKlutz

AZ has 9 cases. Stores are mostly normal, except for masks and sanitizer.
Latest data that it can up to 37 days for virus to clear. So buckle up, we are in for a wild ride. 
My plan is stay hydrated by adding soda to my whisky during this trying time. 

Don't panic. Be Happy.


----------



## HokieKen

> AZ has 9 cases. Stores are mostly normal, except for masks and sanitizer.
> Latest data that it can up to 37 days for virus to clear. So buckle up, we are in for a wild ride.
> My plan is stay hydrated by *adding soda to my whisky* during this trying time.
> 
> Don t panic. Be Happy.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Don't do that! They say that hand sanitizer has to be at least 60% alcohol to be effective. I figure as long as my drinks are at least 60% alcohol I'll kill anything that makes it past the hands ;-)


----------



## controlfreak

I guess the reason I haven't worried about the toilet paper since I buy it but the case for my office and just take a few home when needed. I have room to store at the office but who has room for cases of TP at home?


----------



## pottz

i was wondering why people are hording paper towels,go on you tube and you will see dozens of videos on how to make a mask from paper towels.are people that scared there believing all the mis information and b-s thats spreading faster than the virus.listen to the facts and you will stay safe.


----------



## mudflap4869

I don't drink corona, I drink DOS XX. Therefore I aint gonna get no virus. I don't gotta hoard TP, I got an outdated Grizzly catalog.


----------



## Andybb

> I don t drink corona, I drink DOS XX. Therefore I aint gonna get no virus.
> 
> - mudflap4869


What is totally asinine is that Corona Beer sales are off by something like 30%.!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> LOL!
> 
> Right after I just posted that^ a guy I work with walked in and said he just figured out why there s a toilet paper shortage. "Because when one person sneezes, everyone around them ********************s."
> 
> - HokieKen


In light of what AndyBB posted above, this isnt all that funny, but my Colorado friend is having a ball on his daily walks into el pueblo to purposely cough on people. Of course, being an american, he does carry a sharp object concealed on his belt; and pretends to not speak Spanish


----------



## HokieKen

Know what goes well with the Corona virus? Lyme disease ;-)


----------



## Andybb

> Know what goes well with the Corona virus? Lyme disease ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


In the immortal words of Larry the Cable Guy…."Now THAT's funny. I don't care who ya are there."


----------



## Knockonit

klutz far from normal, was in teh winco on bell road today, and a couple fights broke out, and was told by a couple folks that at sams down the street was packed and lotsa ugly inside store.

also, at bell and 19th ave, i was in auto parts store out front and a half dozen squad cars showed up, i'd say its gonna heat up this weekend. 
i picked up auto parts gonna sequester in this weekend and fix a couple of my company trucks and stay away from stupid
rj in az


----------



## robscastle

Well it's much the same here pottzy, hogging the news and current affairs programs Boris and Donald and our PM making daily statements on the TV. Dunny paper yes it gone.

Pity I havent been able to find out who pinched my sander I could have used it, I am sure I had some waterproof grit fitted, otherwise I will be following up on LBD's Abranet products


----------



## pottz

looks like those that were considering a bidet might be the time to invest.


----------



## Momzilla03222

I picked up 3 months of food, TP, zinc, dog food and water and made sure my 90+ yr old parents ordered things from WalMart. China had the virus since Sept, that got way worse in Dec / Jan. That's over 3 months of sickness. We are only 10 days behind Italy. They are 200% over hospital capacity and not treating people over 65. The only thing that might help the US now is social isolation for the next 2 weeks. If you can't buy TP or food, buy a bread maker, peanut butter and the ingredients to make your own bread. Oh, and some sturdy facecloths and a few bars of soap for the TP problem. I wouldn't keep waiting.

I also bought what I need for the next 3 months of projects around the house, including Titebond! Finishing off a new set of basement stairs I designed and installed by myself, then the sheetrock around it, trim, railing, post. D. in NH


----------



## pottz

> Know what goes well with the Corona virus? Lyme disease ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


LMAO. hell with your super powers kenny you got nothin to worry about,drink up-lol.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> My plan is stay hydrated by *adding soda to my whisky* during this trying time.
> - CaptainKlutz
> 
> 
> 
> Don t do that! They say that hand sanitizer has to be at least 60% alcohol to be effective. I figure as long as my drinks are at least 60% alcohol I ll kill anything that makes it past the hands ;-)
> - HokieKen
Click to expand...

Afraid you have to rethink this? 
60% alcohol is 120 proof. My whisky is only 85 proof. Hard to find higher stuff. Many city/states have laws against selling any alcohol over 100 proof. I have to visit special 'liquor only' stores to buy high proof spirits in AZ. :-(

Guess I will not be sanitized inside and out, 
just hydrated and happy.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> I picked up 3 months of …...
> - Momzilla03222


Stop hording stuff. It is this kind of action that increases panic for zero benefit.

My local grocery stores, Walmart, and even local lumber yards deliver everything needed to stay home indefinitely.

How do I know?

I don't leave the house except; once every 2-3 weeks to visit Dr office, and the daily walk with dogs to the mail box at end of street. 
This weeks groceries were delivered yesterday. Either FEDEX or UPS have been here everyday this week.
My insurance company has tele-medicine and Dr's office just emailed that I don't have to visit for next 6 months. The are sending Dr to me until this crap is over.

This is not the apocalypse.

BTW - This is coffee lounge, not the world is ending forum

Please leave your fear mongering attitudes in your prepper's forum.

We all need to take the pandemic seriously, but at same time we need to stay calm; and not run around screaming the sky is falling. So please, chill, lighten up, and smile.

Fact: People will get sick and die.
Another Fact: This happens every year during influenza season. 
So why are you not dead already?

Did you know: This year the influenza outbreak in US has had a higher mortality rate in children under age of 12, than mortality rate for all age groups exposed to COVID-19? 
Why didn't everyone isolate the kids and horde toilet paper when influenza hit last fall?

Well come on, think about it: WHY?

We all choose to put our own severity on a calamity. If you are in one of the age groups with high mortality rate, be scared, be cautious, and be safe. If you are not, calm down and be kind to others while you take safe precautions you think are necessary.

Everyone knows that statistics can be created to tell the story preferred by the person writing the story. Scared panic folks quote scary numbers. Calm folks quote same scary numbers, but in context that levels the playing field.

My purpose with this post is pause the panic, and remind everyone; the coffee lounge is for sharing smiles and happiness with others, not fear mongering or hatred.

PS - I am looking for an COVID-19 infected person to rub against, so I can catch this dam bug and be done with it. PM me if have it and are located in Arizona. Now that is humor, or is it? BWAHAHAHA

Remember: Can only believe half of what you see on internet. Challenge is which half do you believe. 
Got to love the Coffee Lounge….

Be Happy, Healthy, Safe; but don't forget to have fun working wood!


----------



## robscastle

something to watch if not done so already






Of particular interest is that the world health attempted to avoid stigma and identify the actual origin of the disease which was from a bio lab in china who were using the animals to conduct bio experiments on, this important fact seems to be omitted.

Leading one to ask so if the animals have it how did they get it ?

kinda takes the attraction to camels away now for sure , no need to be concerned about getting an ugly one!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My plan is stay hydrated by *adding soda to my whisky* during this trying time.
> - CaptainKlutz
> 
> Don t do that! They say that hand sanitizer has to be at least 60% alcohol to be effective. I figure as long as my drinks are at least 60% alcohol I ll kill anything that makes it past the hands ;-)
> - HokieKen
> 
> Afraid you have to rethink this?
> 60% alcohol is 120 proof. My whisky is only 85 proof. Hard to find higher stuff. Many city/states have laws against selling any alcohol over 100 proof. I have to visit special liquor only stores to buy high proof spirits in AZ. :-(
> 
> Guess I will not be sanitized inside and out,
> just hydrated and happy.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Build a still and run it another time or two. You'll get there ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I agree with most of what you wrote above, CaptainK, and I know you are THE authority round here, and I truly do not aim to offend; But I went back and reread all the responses to Pottz´s query, and everyone answered him as they saw fit. I saw no evidence of claims the "world was ending." Nor did I recognize any "fear mongering." I offer the opinion that the L.J.s members are, for the most part, a cool-headed bunch of customers.

I did notice much humour; and the gravitas of folks describing what they have encountered in their locals.

As to your derogatory comment about "preppers," I ask you, is any army, family, person better able to endure whatever may come with a day`s rations, a week`s rations, or a month`s rations? Is my 2000 liter diesel tank, which I use to create my own power, to be considered hoarding, or should I use a 5 gallon container to fill up my generator everyday? Do you buy one aspirin at a time, or a bottle? The bottle supply could be considered as hoarding, no?


----------



## HokieKen

I agree, most of the responses are pretty level-headed. At least there are no conspirasts or ostriches ;-)

I do have to agree with the captain about hoarding though. I understand what you're saying Brian but, in this case, there may be folks that have to do without toilet paper for no good reason because some people think they need 6 months (not 2 weeks) worth.

Also, I didn't mention it earlier but to all the retailers: SHAME ON YOU FOR PRICE GOUGING ON FRIGGIN TOILET PAPER UNDER THE CIRCUMSTANCES


----------



## corelz125

I guess here in NY were catching up to WA. It went from 1 guy having it to over 100 in a week. I Was in the supermarket last night the lines were down the isles if it wasn't for the express lane I was about to turn around and walk out. I said the same thing why do I need bottled water the tap keeps flowing. I had the flu last week it didn't kill me but knocked me on my ass for a few days.


----------



## Andybb

> Know what goes well with the Corona virus? Lyme disease ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> LMAO. hell with your super powers kenny you got nothin to worry about,drink up-lol.
> 
> - pottz


That is especially funny for me as I contracted Lyme disease last year.


----------



## richard2020

As for me and my wife we are always prepared for such things. It is always good to have a stash of things to get you by when this SH hits the fan. This will be a good wake up to many across our nation. " you always have to take care of yourself". We live way out in the country and a call to the cops could mean a 20-60 minuet response time.

The best thing is that our mighty God is in charge of all things.


----------



## richard2020

We stock up on things way before the SHI happens. We have a huge garden and do a lot of canning. As we speak I have 73 chicks in a box sitting on the end of my work bench. 60 of them are meat chickens that we will butcher 8 weeks from today. They should be around 7# each. Two years ago I had two of them that weighed in at 23+ Lb each. But now my chicken coop has been turned into a dry kiln.


----------



## pottz

> I agree with most of what you wrote above, CaptainK, and I know you are THE authority round here, and I truly do not aim to offend; But I went back and reread all the responses to Pottz´s query, and everyone answered him as they saw fit. I saw no evidence of claims the "world was ending."  Nor did I recognize any "fear mongering." I offer the opinion that the L.J.s members are, for the most part, a cool-headed bunch of customers.
> 
> I did notice much humour; and the gravitas of folks describing what they have encountered in their locals.
> 
> As to your derogatory comment about "preppers," I ask you, is any army, family, person better able to endure whatever may come with a day`s rations, a week`s rations, or a month`s rations? Is my 2000 liter diesel tank, which I use to create my own power, to be considered hoarding, or should I use a 5 gallon container to fill up my generator everyday? Do you buy one aspirin at a time, or a bottle? The bottle supply could be considered as hoarding, no?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1 i also agree with the captn about the hoarding but i think youve got the best response so far to my enquiry,the world is not going to end we will survive this.lets look at how many die from the flu each year in the us alone,the estimate for this flu season is 32000-45000,yet no one is shutting the country down.i can see they want to control this as best they can but life must go on.i will and am taking "sensible" measures to avoid this but not locking myself up for the next few weeks or months out of fear.now get out and stock up the shop before all the glue and screws are gone!!!!!!!!!!!!  peace and dont kill someone for a roll of tp guys.


----------



## pottz

hey i guess all those survivalists we thought were nut jobs are looking pretty smart now huh-lol.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I do have to agree with the captain about hoarding though. I understand what you're saying Brian but, in this case, there may be folks that have to do without toilet paper for no good reason because some people think they need 6 months (not 2 weeks) worth.
> 
> - HokieKen


Granted. Rationing protocols should have been rolled out store by store early on, as soon as the CRAZY was identifiable.

Fear is an unruly adversary.

Thats the nice thing about whiskey, it never goes bad, and a little goes a long way.


----------



## pottz

> I do have to agree with the captain about hoarding though. I understand what you're saying Brian but, in this case, there may be folks that have to do without toilet paper for no good reason because some people think they need 6 months (not 2 weeks) worth.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Granted. Rationing protocols should have been rolled out store by store early on, as soon as the CRAZY was identifiable.
> 
> Fear is an unruly adversary.
> 
> Thats the nice thing about whiskey, it never goes bad, and a little goes a long way.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


amen brother !


----------



## bandit571

Why didn't the press cover this last fall…..because they were too busy at the circus..er…Impeachment…..

There was a cartoon out…showing Uncle Sam in a red T-shirt….on the shirt was a listing by year, of every "Killer Virus" that has happened….."Been there, done that, got the T-shirt"

"Work at home?" I am retired, thank you very much. I don't even do flu shots….ever since Uncle Sugar ordered me to get one…..back in the 90s.


----------



## Andybb

*OK. I've got the definitive answer on the toilet paper hording. We are men and looking at it from a male perspective.*

Especially if you're a woman, if you're not at work 8-10 hours a day and not going out then you are only going to use the TP you have in the house thus doubling your "load" on the TP that you have. So assuming you are asleep 8 hours each night you are now going to use twice as much TP as you normally do. Makes sense, especially if you're a woman.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> just wanted to know what some of you guys are experiencing in other parts of the country or world with this corona virus craziness.here in socal people are hording water, tp, paper towels and sanitizer.i went sams club early this morning and there was a 30 minute line just to get in with no gaurantee youd get what you need,so i said the hell with it and went home.now the stores are starting to run out of all kinds of staples too.hey as woodworkers should we hord titebond too-LOL!
> 
> - pottz


Heheheheh did you see this about calling 911?

https://kdvr.com/news/national/amid-coronavirus-panic-buying-california-deputies-tell-shoppers-dont-call-911-over-line-cutting/

I'm waiting for someone to get shot.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Try to buy a bag of rice in Anchorage.


----------



## pottz

just wanted to know what some of you guys are experiencing in other parts of the country or world with this corona virus craziness.here in socal people are hording water, tp, paper towels and sanitizer.i went sams club early this morning and there was a 30 minute line just to get in with no gaurantee youd get what you need,so i said the hell with it and went home.now the stores are starting to run out of all kinds of staples too.hey as woodworkers should we hord titebond too-LOL!

- pottz
Heheheheh did you see this about calling 911?

https://kdvr.com/news/national/amid-coronavirus-panic-buying-california-deputies-tell-shoppers-dont-call-911-over-line-cutting/

I m waiting for someone to get shot.

- AlaskaGuy
[/QUOTE]

oh yeah some stores have had to call the cops to break up fights for a case of water or tp.what the hell are we thinking people? hey if it gets bad enough people will get to meet mt friends smith and wesson ,357 magnum with hollow points.conversation over!!!!!!!!!well lets all pray we dont get their.now how was your woodworking day ;-)


----------



## unclearthur

Hoarding stuff is like a run on the bank. If too many other people are taking out their money, then yours is jeopardized. So what is irrational for everyone as a group, becomes rationale for the individual. So sometimes you need to limit withdrawals (or limit toilet paper purchases) to give everyone confidence that the money (or toilet paper) is not all disappearing. So like someone above said, yeah, the stores should ration stuff / limit purchases.

All the stuff above is happening in Canada as well, just in a more boring Canadian way. Politicians are frozen in the headlights, not doing anything. Bureaucrats who can't cope with the scale of the decisions that need to be made. Zero leadership.

Gotta disagree, respectfully, with those who say caronavirus is like the Flu. It certainly isn't. Mortality and hospitalization rates far higher. If its allowed to spread at its natural rate then loads of people are going to need hospitalization at the same time and there won't be the resources available, and there will be a lot more deaths.

95% of people will be fine, sure, as long as they don't get sick from something else and need medical care. But the official Canada prediction is that 30-70% ofall people will be infected; in Germany they expect 2/3. If you pencil out the numbers of people who will be headed to intensive care beds, it is astronomical.

Slowing the spread of it (hygiene, social distancing) would massively decrease the overall amount of grief.

Its all in the numbers, which have been obvious for a while.


----------



## MLWilson

I don't get the notion of taking kids out of school. As far as we know, kids aren't contracting the disease. So, what? It's a good idea to make them stay home with their parents, who are much more likely to be carriers?

The disease doesn't scare me. It's the societal, economic impact that plays out in an irrational species such as we. These are the things that mobs - very scary and uncontrollable mobs - are made of. (Do you remember 1992, Larry. I'm sure you do - you live much closer than I. I went ammo shopping, when it got as close to me as Downey.)

I have learned one thing, herein, after reading all these comments (Yes. I read every word.) I learned that the way to get an enormous response on LJs has a lot to do with the topic, really.

It's a shame about Disneyland boarding up. I've become really quite fond of conducting my operations around there. The riders are always in a good mood, from all around the world, and, they laugh at my jokes (when they understand English, which most do.

I'm in close-quarters, in my car, with upwards of 250 people each week. I've had a cough going on since Christmas week, exacerbated by the Spring pollen, now. I say, sometimes, "Don't worry about my little cough. It's just a mild case of tuberculosis." Or, "...cholera", depending on my mood. Not often. Just, occasionally. It elicits a chuckle. Just sometimes.

So, Uber decided to shutter its "Greenlight Hubs," the offices where drivers go to get their cars inspected, ask questions, complain about whatever is twisting our panties, throughout the U.S. and Canada. So, the people who work in those offices - the people whose livelihoods are NOT dependent upon ratings - get paid time off. I have to catch a disease in order to get that. Not just any disease, mind you.

Oh. Incidentally, I've taken people to the city of Corona twice, this week.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hoarding stuff is like a run on the bank. If too many other people are taking out their money, then yours is jeopardized. So what is irrational for everyone as a group, becomes rationale for the individual. So sometimes you need to limit withdrawals (or limit toilet paper purchases) to give everyone confidence that the money (or toilet paper) is not all disappearing. So like someone above said, yeah, the stores should ration stuff / limit purchases.
> 
> - unclearthur


Speaking of run on the bank, we are prepared, or at least we were. 40 years ago I spotted a brochure in my bank tilted What You Should Know About the Banking Act of 1978. It said the bank could require 1 year's written notice to withdraw in cash. They should have plenty of time to print enough to meet demand ;-))

Pandemic control, limiting large gatherings, is not going to prevent anyone getting it. It will just spread out the time line to prevent the medical system being overly overwhelmed. Our daughter is a respiratory therapist. She works 3/12s per week. This week she picked up 3 extra shifts. I doubt she can can do 3 more per week no matter how bad they need her expertise.


----------



## controlfreak

One of my employees saw a guy with one of those large box trailer loaded with TP and paper towels and selling them at the top of interstate off ramp.


----------



## oldrivers

Not experiencing nothing where I live….Everything's pretty quite around here. People are using common sense and still doing what they need to do on a daily bases. No cases recorded as yet. 
Serious virus no doubt but it is the hype that causes the panic. No doubt I will get gigged saying I am being religious that is not my point, but simply truth of a sovereign God. *2 Chronicles 7:14 If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.*


----------



## mafe

Here in Denmark it's a strange mix.
People were told to stay indoor, so they went out buying all the toilet paper, then tried to buy all the medicine from the online sales, the healthcare personel stole the maskes from the hospitals, the trains and Metro are empty, but all the families are out with their kids playing together in the parks… I don't really get it.
(I'm sick my self, don't know if it's an influenza or Corona, same symptoms and you only get checked if you are hospitalized).
Stay safe and healty.
Best of my thoughts to all of you LJ's,
Mads


----------



## MrWolfe

San Antonio just about shut down yesterday with all the closures/postponements.
I was signed up for a Maker's Fair next Saturday to do a live demo of a handcut dovetail box with chisels and saws on my little moxon. That got postponed too. I had planned on wearing my elipse mask anyway.
People are starting to react.
We'll see how it goes.
Jon


----------



## HokieKen

Mafe, I don't know if there's any validity to it but, I read yesterday that a quick way to GET AN IDEA of whether it's the flu or corona virus is to hold your breath for 10 seconds. Because of the way the corona virus attacks the respiratory system, it's nearly impossible to do so. Again, I don't know if there's any validity to it and I don't remember where I read it but they were very clear that it was not in any way a definitive test, that you should still seek medical attention in any case.


----------



## mafe

Hi Kenny,
Not sure if I will try…
If I try and I can't, then I might not be able to answer you. :-D
(My house doctor says it's not a valid test).
I'm still breathing relatively normal, like astma, the same as with a normal flu, but I'm keeping an eye on the breathing, how bad it becomes, here in Denmark, we are not allowed to the hospitals, before we have strong need of breath. 
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> One of my employees saw a guy with one of those large box trailer loaded with TP and paper towels and selling them at the top of interstate off ramp.
> - controlfreak


Our local supermarket had a limit of one 8 pack per customer… Not needing any extra myself I thought I'd buy a pack and offer to any needy friend/neighbour at cost… Maybe I should have vetted people more carefully as I was promptly accused of profiteering… ******************** at cost… I pack… I'm gonna be a millionaire overnight… and people wonder why I snap and turn hostile… Maybe I shouldn't have bothered as I was not desperate, however, that action has helped to cull my "circle of friends".
Will admit though, the supermarket were selling at above normal cost…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... hold your breath for 10 seconds.
> - HokieKen


*Hokie* I think you got the article wrong… Should've said, "If you hold your breath for 10 minutes you are dead"... and no need to worry about the virus.

Be interested to hear how many people out there tried the 10 seconds breath hold… even without symptoms.


----------



## pottz

there are lines at all the markets now there limiting the amount of people that can enter to avoid fights breaking out.for those of you that havn't had any issues yet your lucky but be ready it's coming.


----------



## Andybb

> I don t get the notion of taking kids out of school. As far as we know, kids aren t contracting the disease. So, what? It s a good idea to make them stay home with their parents, who are much more likely to be carriers?
> 
> - Mark Wilson


Yes. The reason for the schools being closed is analogous to baiting ants. You leave bait out for ants that doesn't kill them immediately but they get it on their bodies and ingest it then take it back to the hive and it continues to kill. Schools are like a giant hive. Then the kids, who may show no symptoms go home and spread it to parents and grandparents. As I said, my wife is an administrative nurse for her school district. It is a sound practice supported by epidemiologists and immunologists.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Small town in So. Illinois here, and the Dollar General is bare of TP. And no Clorox wipes either.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Almost out of beer. Guess I'll take pity on Corona and get a 12 pack. It's getting stupid here, too. People are being let into the local CostCo only as people leave to keep the crowding down. The wife and I went to Stater Brothers instead this morning. One of the gals going in as we were said she works at that CostCo but it isn't worth the hassle to stand in line. No perks for employees, I guess. No TP in the Stater Brothers store now, though there was last week. I didn't buy any because I didn't need any. We use about half a roll a day, so I have a 2 month supply. Maybe the frenzy will have died down by then. There was only weird flavor soups left and almost no frozen vegetables. We make our own soup mostly, anyway.


----------



## Tony_S




----------



## wormil

Wife just got back from grocery shopping, said they were low on milk and a few other things but otherwise normal, no lines, no one freaking out. I think the people who freak out are the people who freak out about everything, and then people who freak out about people freaking out.


----------



## Andybb

> Wife just got back from grocery shopping, said they were low on milk and a few other things but otherwise normal, no lines, no one freaking out. I think the people who freak out are the people who freak out about everything, and then people who freak out about people freaking out.
> 
> - Woodknack


Where are you located?


----------



## HokieKen

Other than toilet paper, bottled water and hand sanitizer, everything is pretty normal around here too. Schools will be closed starting Monday for 2 weeks (subject to be longer) and all St. Patty's day events and sporting events have been cancelled. But it's a pretty day out and people are taking their kids to the parks and main street looks about like any normal Saturday. Of course, there are no cases so far in this part of the state so things may change when there are.


----------



## corelz125

Kenny I heard the same self test. Hold your breath for 10 seconds and if you cough or can't breath you have it.


----------



## 280305

> Kenny I heard the same self test. Hold your breath for 10 seconds and if you cough or can t breath you have it.
> 
> - corelz125


My wife and I tried this test together. We couldn't go past about three seconds before bursting out laughing. I guess we both have it!


----------



## Andybb

> Kenny I heard the same self test. Hold your breath for 10 seconds and if you cough or can t breath you have it.
> - corelz125


No No No!

Meh…


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny I heard the same self test. Hold your breath for 10 seconds and if you cough or can t breath you have it.
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah, I don't buy it but I figure as long as no one considers it a substitute for real testing it's not hurting anything. I'm inclined to disbelief though and it sounds like Mafe's house doctor is shooting it down too ;-)

And don't worry Mafe, if you try to hold your breath and can't, your body will take over for you ;-) Unless you use something to prevent yourself from breathing, you'll take a breath no matter how hard your try not to )


----------



## HokieKen

I'm okay with that Andy. It's a big enough pain in the rear dealing with the natives of this planet. I have no desire to be burdened with beings from another one!


----------



## Andybb

> I m okay with that Andy. It s a big enough pain in the rear dealing with the natives of this planet. I have no desire to be burdened with beings from another one!
> 
> - HokieKen


I've always said that what we need is a visit from beings from another world. Then all of a sudden we'd all just be humans.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Astronomers have been looking for intelligent life in the universe for decades. Even if they find it now, it is probably too late to save Earth ;-(

I held my breath for 10 seconds to be sure ;-)) Might not count, no symptoms.

*Mafe*, Seattle is the epicenter of the US. This was put out by a local TV to help us sort it out.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

And if you are suffering from all of that, you have: Coronaflualllergyvirus.


----------



## MrWolfe

wood allergies


----------



## wormil

> Where are you located?
> 
> - Andybb


North Carolina, we have 19 cases last I heard so I think at this point for most it's more a curiosity. 
fake edit; got a notice while typing, now 24 cases, 11 local. All public schools closed, all events over 100 people closed, some grocers will now have limited hours, chic-fil-a is drive through only. I'm stocked up on bourbon to last a couple weeks at least, then the lootin' begins.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Astronomers have been looking for intelligent life in the universe for decades….
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Lucky they didn't check Eath… they'd still be looking!


----------



## therealSteveN

> looks like those that were considering a bidet might be the time to invest.
> 
> - pottz


I would suggest that you splurge, and get the model with the water heater. If you are hanging on deaths doorstep with the virus, a shot of *cold* water right there, may tip ya over the edge…... Just sayin.

I'm just pissed, our beloved Dayton flyers, ranked #3 in the country, a number one seed in the March Madness, and they don't get a chance to show the world how great they are.

I think the toilet paper is LMAO funny. I hope all those idgits that took it all, have a case of the ragin $#(+$ and run out of paper.

It's saying how much a third world country Chiner really is. If they are having death, and destruction because of this, it makes ya wonder. In the US, if you have it, and you can walk into the hospital, they send ya home. It's essentially the flu, just a different name. I think it's a joke our fearless leaders have caved as much as they have. Next they'll give everyone a participation trophy for surviving it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> looks like those that were considering a bidet might be the time to invest.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I would suggest that you splurge, and get the model with the water heater. If you are hanging on deaths doorstep with the virus, a shot of *cold* water right there, may tip ya over the edge…...
> 
> - therealSteveN


Would have thought that a cold one could save water by giving you a double *dose*... the shot of cold could assist in scaring the ********************e out of you…

Just don't forget to put signs up… if the current panic is a measure of IQ, visitors may thing it (bidet) to be a *water-cooler*.


----------



## pottz

> Where are you located?
> 
> - Andybb
> 
> North Carolina, we have 19 cases last I heard so I think at this point for most it s more a curiosity.
> fake edit; got a notice while typing, now 24 cases, 11 local. All public schools closed, all events over 100 people closed, some grocers will now have limited hours, chic-fil-a is drive through only. I m stocked up on bourbon to last a couple weeks at least, then the lootin begins.
> 
> - Woodknack


2 WEEKS! best load the shotguns,time to go shoppin.the mayor of los angeles asked everyone to stop going to restaurants and shopping.really,is he gonna bail out out the mom and pop stores and restaurants when they go broke! cmon we need some common sense from our "leaders", yeah like thats gonna happen.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

TP shortage reminds me of a story my grandpa told. Young lady who worked at the general store in rural PA town in the late 1800s was told to suggest an alternative if a customer asked for something they did not have in stock. Somebody asked for toilet paper. She said we do not have toilet paper but we have sandpaper. ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Knockonit

We have bidets on both toilets in the house, my office doesn't either way, it does extend the paper usage, but i have five daughters and four granddaughters and well, you know, they be here off and on, and i'm sure they raid things when no one is home, just nature of the beast i believe.
happy days
Rj in az

really like me new planer


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker





> - DesertWoodworker


yikes you need to do a glue run buddy before it's all gone from the horders ;-)


----------



## pottz

> TP shortage reminds me of a story my grandpa told. Young lady who worked at the general store in rural PA town in the late 1800s was told to suggest an alternative if a customer asked for something they did not have in stock. Somebody asked for toilet paper. She said we do not have toilet paper but we have sandpaper. ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


good one,thinkin outside the box-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Interesting discussions but in the past, we real Lumber Jocks had concerns over fine wood dust particles that would permanently destroy your lungs, i.e. Bill Penz. Not a virus in which most will overcome
wood dust








COV19









Though choices that we must make, best to all of us.


----------



## corelz125

Beings from another world what would they want with us? They would seem to be more intelligent than we are.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Beings from another world what would they want with us? They would seem to be more intelligent than we are.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 they want civilization…..


----------



## pottz

> Beings from another world what would they want with us? They would seem to be more intelligent than we are.
> 
> - corelz125


your right so maybe they pity us and want to save us from ourselves,if thats even possible considering those that govern us.the first thing our government would do is tax them and regulate the crap out of em.being more inteligent they would say screw these piss ants and leave-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Beings from another world what would they want with us? They would seem to be more intelligent than we are.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> your right so maybe they pity us and want to save us from ourselves,if thats even possible considering those that govern us.the first thing our government would do is tax them and regulate the crap out of em.being more inteligent they would say screw these piss ants and leave-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Love you brother, but let us not go into our reserves tonight.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TP shortage reminds me of a story my grandpa told. Young lady who worked at the general store in rural PA town in the late 1800s was told to suggest an alternative if a customer asked for something they did not have in stock. Somebody asked for toilet paper. She said we do not have toilet paper but we have sandpaper. ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> good one,thinkin outside the box-lol.
> 
> - pottz


That was when TP was just hitting the market there. I don't think she knew what TP was ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Beings from another world what would they want with us? They would seem to be more intelligent than we are.
> 
> - corelz125


I have to wonder if one of our exploration satellites will crash into a glass wall. It will become obvious we are just an experiment in a lab.


----------



## robscastle

Oh boo hiss everybody missed my camel joke

Plus I have worked it out Corelz25 another virus code!


----------



## therealSteveN

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> yikes you need to do a glue run buddy before it s all gone from the horders ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Ohhh Hail. I thought he was suggestin to just glue it shut, no bidet, no TP, just say NO!!!!!! Am I ate up or what?


----------



## pottz

> Beings from another world what would they want with us? They would seem to be more intelligent than we are.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> your right so maybe they pity us and want to save us from ourselves,if thats even possible considering those that govern us.the first thing our government would do is tax them and regulate the crap out of em.being more inteligent they would say screw these piss ants and leave-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Love you brother, but let us not go into our reserves tonight.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> Beings from another world what would they want with us? They would seem to be more intelligent than we are.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> your right so maybe they pity us and want to save us from ourselves,if thats even possible considering those that govern us.the first thing our government would do is tax them and regulate the crap out of em.being more inteligent they would say screw these piss ants and leave-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Love you brother, but let us not go into our reserves tonight.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


no problem thats one thing i always hord,just in case of an apocalypse.ya know ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Oh boo hiss everybody missed my camel joke
> 
> Plus I have worked it out Corelz25 another virus code!
> 
> - robscastle


you finally figured it out rc,i knew it but kept the secret,didn't want to start a pandemic :-{


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> you finally figured it out rc,i knew it but kept the secret,didn t want to start a pandemic :-{
> 
> - pottz


"chirp, chip says the Cricket"


----------



## corelz125

Ah come on RC thats still got you puzzled, did you get a piece of pie from Ant? LBD have a bottle of shine stashed for "deep cleaning"? Topamax after this expirament they would be looking in shaking their heads in disbelief. Worldwide virus and first thing people bought was tp.


----------



## pottz

> Ah come on RC thats still got you puzzled, did you get a piece of pie from Ant? LBD have a bottle of shine stashed for "deep cleaning"? Topamax after this expirament they would be looking in shaking their heads in disbelief. Worldwide virus and first thing people bought was tp.
> 
> - corelz125


rc is dyin to know what it means.you ever gonna tell him.id let it go and keep the secret alive,too much fun.tp i know,i guess the one thing people want to be sure of is a clean ass-lol.


----------



## robscastle

Piece of Pie nope
Piece of flathead nope
LBD is very generous but I couldn't imagine him sharing any wine so that's a nope too

Mind you thought the Tess joke was quite funny, better than my camel joke.

Pity we don't turn, some of the Mulberry offcuts was exhibiting some nice colours no doubt Mr Uber Mark Wilson has spun a few pieces up, I will have to go check out its work .

I am seriously thinking of asking the British Secret Service for assistance I am sure they would know of some really devious methods to get the truth out of people.


----------



## bandit571

I'll just sit back have a Guinness Extra Stout..or three…..and laugh at all the Chicken Littles running around, trying to get the latest "Breaking News!" item before any of the other reporters do….

About like them West Coast Flakes….waiting on the "next big one" to hit….about like the Y2K scare way back when…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I just read an interesting "scientific paper" on the topic of latent tuberculosis carried into the 1st world by those from without; inwanderers, as they say in Denmark. The authors of the paper point out that in both epicenters, Wuhan China, Northern Italy, there were tuberculosis epidemics preceding what they are calling the Corona virus outbreak. They argue, not unconvincingly, that what we are seeing in the symptoms of those affected is the combination of TB, and a strain of flu-like virus. The flu-like virus has hitched a ride, so to speak.

I am not claiming this info to be a matter of fact. Just passing on info that may or may not be relavant.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I understand the TP shortage. They have no idea what to do and are totally unprepared for any kind of disaster or emergency so they are crapping their pants ;-))) ;-)) That requires a lot of TP!

I remember grandpa's outhouse. There was a Sears and Roebuck catalog but I don't recall if there was TP too. I know grandpa used it until about 1965 when the Grade A dairy regulations said no outhouses on a dairy farm within a few hundred feet of a well that supplied water to the cows. My uncle who farmed with him filled in the hole.

They got indoor in the plumbing in the 40s, but grandpa said, "$H17 in the house! I'm not gonna $H17 in the house!" So he used the outhouse even in the winter when it was -20 F. Wish I could remember if there was a TP shortage out there.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of outhouses, I remember my mom telling me a story about how, when she was a teenager, what they used to do for halloween pranks was to jointly move a neighbor`s outhouse from the backyard out into the street under the cover of darkness.


----------



## JackGLewis

> My wife went to 3 stores, Walmart, Sams Club and finally BJs last night looking for toilet paper. Not because we re "prepping" but because we re almost out of toilet paper… She finally got some at BJs. They had a 16 pack. Limit 2 per customer. *$32!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Aside from the toilet paper silliness, lots of legit precautions being taken around here. All major public events have been cancelled, schools have been open thus far but, starting Monday most of them will be closed for 2 weeks. Universities have already gone to having all classes online. My company has a total lockdown worldwide on travel and are asking that people report any personal travel and self-quarantine afterwards if they travel to a moderate or high risk area.
> 
> I don t know what the current numbers are but a couple of days ago, it was estimated that the death rate may be as high as 3.5% from this outbreak. Anyone not taking it seriously should. I pay little attention when politicians cry wolf but when scientists and medical professionals are pretty much in total agreement about the severity of something like this, it s a different story.
> 
> Stay safe y all. And quit buying all the damned toilet paper!
> 
> - HokieKen


Dear Harbor Freight;
Due to the shortage of certain hygienic items in local store I respectfully request that you expand your catalog as much as possible and increase the frequency of mailings. We have found an alternate use and greatly appreciate the cooperation. Thank you for your support of public safety in these times of need.


----------



## corelz125

Sounds like you got shafted on that deal Rob no pie no fish and sitting on top of a ladder ratchet strapped to the back of a kubota. Maybe he can throw you a couple of rolls of tp?


----------



## pottz

hey rob ive got some trim that needs painting 20 ft high,the ladders a flimsy extension ladder but looks like your the man for it.ill throw in 3 rolls of tp and a slice of pie,you game?


----------



## HokieKen

I think you guys got it wrong. Rob was the smart fella. You can tell 'cause he's at the BOTTOM of that ladder!


----------



## HokieKen

I think I posted previously about my ire over retailers price-gouging on toilet paper in the current crisis. Well, I read this article last night about the questionable practices of people going around buying up all the masks and hand sanitizer and selling it at ridiculous markup online.

Amazon, Ebay and Walmart have removed all such listings and in some cases banned sellers for doing so. Amazon has even offered to cooperate in persuing prosecution of such individuals in areas where it's illegal to do so.

Like I said, I find it unscrupulous in the current atmosphere that retailers mark up toilet paper by 200%+ plus. And I don't think sellers, whether individuals on Ebay or giants of the retail industry, should be permitted to profit by exploiting the lack of availability of certain items when it may come at the cost of what's at stake.

On the other hand, I have no problem with somebody who stumbles on the "hottest toy" at Walmart a week before Christmas selling it at 500% markup on Ebay. Or somebody buying vintage hand planes at flea markets and selling them for 5-10X what they paid for them. That's capitalism. They're adding value by doing the legwork. And even if somebody did pay $3 for a Stanley plane at a yard sale, I'm happy paying them $60 for it if it's a plane I want.

So, where do we draw the line? In the article, one of the resellers spent a considerable amount of money not only on buying up the sanitizer but transporting and warehousing it. And they still have to pay to ship it. But now they're basically stuck with it. And when they spent the outlay to get the sanitizer, they didn't know they wouldn't be allowed to sell it. And to be fair, they also didn't know the state of affairs would reach the level that it has. Two weeks ago, I don't think any of us expected to see international travel bans, schools across the country shut down and millions of people not going to work. Nevermind the mindboggling amount of money being lost by the cancellation of March Madness and professional sports closing up shop.

So, I have to question myself. I am a capitalist at heart. I think if I work harder/smarter than you and accumulate more wealth that I deserve that wealth. I didn't steal it, I earned it. And "buy low, sell high" is a fundamental concept of capitalism, right? So are these people that saw an opportunity and seized it bad people? Or just capitalists scrounging for a few bucks? And where do we draw the line?


----------



## therealSteveN

> I understand the TP shortage. They have no idea what to do and are totally unprepared for any kind of disaster or emergency so they are crapping their pants ;-))) ;-)) That requires a lot of TP!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Best explanation I've heard yet. Better tell the news media. Oh wait it's the news media doing the crappin of their pants….

Now this is awkward…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That reminds my of a contractor in the Seattle area who hoarded copper wire during a copper shortage. When the shortage ended he was stuck with tons of wire at a market price of less than he paid for it.

Those guys in TN with 17,000 bottles of hand sanitizuer might want to return it and get their money back if they can ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

> I think I posted previously about my ire over retailers price-gouging on toilet paper in the current crisis. Well, I read this article last night about the questionable practices of people going around buying up all the masks and hand sanitizer and selling it at ridiculous markup online.
> 
> Amazon, Ebay and Walmart have removed all such listings and in some cases banned sellers for doing so. Amazon has even offered to cooperate in persuing prosecution of such individuals in areas where it s illegal to do so.
> 
> - HokieKen


And all this time I thought the Amazoo dood was a heartless soulless SOB. Huh


----------



## therealSteveN

> I ll just sit back have a Guinness Extra Stout..or three…..
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, try one a these.










SIL sent my Wife a recipe for the absolute best double chocolate cake I have ever tasted. Gotta say the beer was as good as I've had too, and I like the dark, and mysterious stouts much better than that pale pisswater


----------



## Knockonit

> Speaking of outhouses, I remember my mom telling me a story about how, when she was a teenager, what they used to do for halloween pranks was to jointly move a neighbor`s outhouse from the backyard out into the street under the cover of darkness.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


i went to public school on one semester in the midwest when staying with my mom before i joined the corp. 
we did that, only vic fox fell in the pit as we were moving it, when we got it to the street, we couldn't find vic, he was trying to get out of the pit, we finally found a garden hose and pulled him out, but we destroyed the garden hose and couldn't clean him up, it was november also, lol, i still have the smell and the site etched in my head, and on occassion send him a reminder, as he is still above ground and doing well in the hoosier state.
good times, and good folks

Rj in az


----------



## corelz125

Founder's does make some tasty porters and stouts. How is the stock doing with the paper companies? They might be the next stock to reach new heights.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I think my computer picked up the coronavirus. 
It's spreading to almost every news link I go to. 
I'm going to lock it up in the closet for 2 - 3 weeks and see if it gets better.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

For those of you using Sears, or Harbor Freight flyers for tp,
The trick is to wad it up into a ball as tight as you can, 
unravel it and flatten it back out on your blue jeans. 
Repeat 2 more times, and it will be Charmin soft ready for use.


----------



## pottz

> For those of you using Sears, or Harbor Freight flyers for tp,
> The trick is to wad it up into a ball as tight as you can,
> unravel it and flatten it back out on your blue jeans.
> Repeat 2 more times, and it will be Charmin soft ready for use.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


thanks for the tip buddy but im sure hopin it doesn't get to that.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

The next big run up on stock will be caskets, cremations and urns if this gets out of hand. Kind of a dark way to make money…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*HINT*

Remove your *"No junk mail"* from your letter box… and buy extra sandpaper (before thre is a panic demand) to rough up the gloss on the pamphlets.


----------



## pottz

well it now is officially serious here in calif,the governor has asked all bars and wineries to close.may we pray ;-( god bless!


----------



## Dark_Lightning

[races out the door to BevMo to get some "snakebite" medicine]

I think that those of us who don't die in this fiasco will probably be healthier for it. But what is life without a decent bottle of beer at the end of the day!?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... flatten it back out *on* your blue jeans.
> Repeat 2 more times, and it will be Charmin soft ready for use.
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> thanks for the tip buddy but im sure hopin it doesn t get to that.
> 
> - pottz


Flatten out *on* your blue jeans and not *in* your blue jeans… as after a few repeats, you'd never get those bloody ever shrinking tight zippers done up again… actually the food shortage may help us non-hoarders recover the meaning of comfortable jeans.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> well it now is officially serious here in calif,the *governor* has asked all bars and wineries to close.may we pray ;-( god bless!
> - pottz


Lucky there's a travel ban and that *blasphemer* is not allowed into this country!


----------



## pottz

arn't you in cali DL.hell the next thing they will close the liqour stores.time to load up and riot-lol.


----------



## pottz

> well it now is officially serious here in calif,the *governor* has asked all bars and wineries to close.may we pray ;-( god bless!
> - pottz
> 
> Lucky there s a travel ban and that *blasphemer* is not allowed into this country!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


no wineries must have no in a panic ducks,whats the situation in aus.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> arn t you in cali DL.hell the next thing they will close the liqour stores.time to load up and riot-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Yes, I'm here in California. If I have to give up a daily beer I'm gonna be mad as that bear on our flag! 

My wife is now working from home, as her job doesn't require dealing with customers. I'll have to invent an excuse to go out and get some wood…yeah, that's it…I'm building some totes to put on the shelves in the garage. My son is buying tools for his side job as a handy man and his tools are in the living room and the garage. I may be able to make enough room to get that stuff in the living room into the garage (stored, instead of all over the floor, in the way). I have little enough room to work as it is!


----------



## therealSteveN

> For those of you using Sears, or Harbor Freight flyers for tp,
> The trick is to wad it up into a ball as tight as you can,
> unravel it and flatten it back out on your blue jeans.
> Repeat 2 more times, and it will be Charmin soft ready for use.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Now that sounds to me like the voice of experience.


----------



## pottz

so can someone enlighten me,the government (aka the flying monkeys from the wizard of oz) have requested that we shut the country down for the next 2 weeks.so i guess the problem will be gone then? or will we get an extentsion of say 2 weeks to 2 months or whatever? cmon lets get our heads out of the governments big ass and live people.this is rediculous! kind of like the fear we had and locked up all the japanese during world war II. seems stupidity just keeps repeating itself.so now please be free to ridicule my comments ;-)


----------



## wormil

> so can someone enlighten me,the government (aka the flying monkeys from the wizard of oz) have requested that we shut the country down for the next 2 weeks.so i guess the problem will be gone then? or will we get an extentsion of say 2 weeks to 2 months or whatever? cmon lets get our heads out of the governments big ass and live people.this is rediculous! kind of like the fear we had and locked up all the japanese during world war II. seems stupidity just keeps repeating itself.so now please be free to ridicule my comments ;-)
> 
> - pottz


The goal is to slow the spread until we get a steady supply of test kits and health care can ramp up to deal with it. Everyone talks about the death rate being around 2.5% but what isn't advertised is that without proper medical care it's closer to 20%, then dwindles to below 1% with proper care. Survivability is dependent on identifying infected people and getting them care which can't happen if the hospitals get overrun with chronic cases as covid19 patients have to be quarantined from everyone else. We barely have any test kits, my state only received 300 kits for a population of 10,500,000 people, so for now doctors are required to test first for flu and if that is negative and you are still symptomatic then you are tested for sars-cov2.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... and locked up all the japanese during world war II…
> - pottz


I agree *pottzy*, all WW2 should be released immediately.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

An ER doctor near our epicenter at Kirkland is in critical condition, but stable. Our daughter is a respiratory therapist so she will be pumping life back into the critically ill.

Pottz, The Japanese were probably safer locked up after Peal Harbor than out and about. They were planning the attack for at least 20 years. Quite a few spies over here since WWI, maybe before. I can't remember exactly what I read about when the spies started. The original plan was to hit the base in LA, but we moved the Pacific Fleet home base to Hawaii in 1940. That made it easier, saved them 2500 miles.

Fortunately I have plenty of sandpaper to take the shine off the Harbor Freight flyers ;-) I'm gonna use my wife's name next time I go in to get her on the mailing list too. That will double us up and should be plenty, Is that considered hoarding?


----------



## HokieKen

> The goal is to slow the spread until we get a steady supply of test kits and health care can ramp up to deal with it. Everyone talks about the death rate being around 2.5% but what isn t advertised is that without proper medical care it s closer to 20%, then dwindles to below 1% with proper care…..
> 
> - Woodknack


Yep, that^. Most people think the goal in all these precautions is to stop the spread of the virus. It's not. There's no real hope of that at this point. The goal is to flatten the curve so that our healthcare professionals (God love em!) can deal with it effectively over a longer period of time vs. the system and resources being overrun for a shorter period. I'm far from a guy who listens when bureaucrats cry wolf but, as I said previously, when there are as many scientists and medical professionals preaching the same sermon as there is on this, I am inclined to pay attention. The reasoning is sound IMO and the precautions being asked for are reasonable I think, if not a little tempered in some places.


----------



## therealSteveN

> so can someone enlighten me,the government (aka the flying monkeys from the wizard of oz) have requested that we shut the country down for the next 2 weeks.so i guess the problem will be gone then? or will we get an extentsion of say 2 weeks to 2 months or whatever? cmon lets get our heads out of the governments big ass and live people.this is rediculous! kind of like the fear we had and locked up all the japanese during world war II. seems stupidity just keeps repeating itself.so now please be free to ridicule my comments ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Typically when you get a virus, let's say the flu, you get your ass kicked for a while, and you battle back. Then if that same virus comes back around, you have built up antibodies against it, and you just stomp it. At least in that form. We've found the Flu mutates, so the H1N1 of this year is different than it was a few years back, when it was the big bugga boo bad guy.

HIV, and Aids had been the worst viral illness in our time. It just killed all who converted to AIDs. Now it's been tamed with drug therapy, but for a while it was a beast.

This weak sissy crap is really just coming out as a flu. In the US if you are walking, and talking and get it, they just send ya home to suffer your few days. It's just those already ill, old, or probably gonna croak in a week who are dying here, or at least when they tell a back story, thats all I have heard of.

You introduce H1N1 into a nursing home, you will see death, possibly a lot of death.

What the gubmit is doing here is denying us the ability to get it, while we are still strong enough to kick it's ass. It's not going to be eradicated, it will be back, and if they cave each year like they have this year, then some year in the future, when you are older, and weaker, it will kill you too.

Our Medical leaders have all gone mad. So now strong, healthy people are being penalized,. and forced into a prison like life. Meanwhile they are just "suggesting" people who know they are sick, stay at home. Totally twisted here.

Our fearless Governor, WUSSY that he is, has said aloud he doesn't expect schools to reconvene this year. It keeps going, and folks who own businesses, that are being forced to close are gonna get hurt long term. That happens, shooting isn't far behind.

Its the saddest tale in America I have ever seen.


----------



## pottz

so far this flu season 19 million cases of the flu with 10000 deaths,our worst season 2 years ago we had 45 million cases of the flu with 61000 deaths,sounds pretty bad,why didnt we shut down the country then?


----------



## RobS888

We should leave the medical speculating to people that have a clue.


----------



## HokieKen

There are a few key differences between covid-19 and the flu Larry. First the population at large has some immunity. So the infection rate is pretty low within the overall population. The corona virus appears to spread a lot farther and faster than the flu. We are seeing very convincing evidence that one infected person will infect a large percentage of everyone that they come into close contact with.

Also the death rate from covid-19 is, and it appears will continue to be, significantly higher than the flu. On average, 1/1044 people who get the flu die from it. The fatality rate for covid-19 is shaping up to be more like 1/100. And yes, so far the majority of deaths have been elderly or those with respiratory issues. But the same is true of the flu.

How it kills is different. Most deaths that result from flu infection are ultimately caused by pneumonia. If there were no effective treatments for pneumonia, the mortality rate would be much higher than it is. Covid-19 usually results in acute respiratory distress though. Basically your lungs fill with fluid and you drown. And we don't have drugs to treat that. What do we have? Respirators to (hopefully) get you through until your body can fight off the infection.

Ahhhh, respirators. Well that sounds like a good plan. Not so much if we all go about life as usual though and all the very young, very old and folks with compromised immune systems or respiratory disease get it all at once. Cause we ain't got that many respirators and ain't got time to make that many more.

So IMHO, there's a big difference between this and the flu. Fortunately, given my age and level of health, even if I do get infected I'll probably just spend a couple of days on the couch, drink some chicken broth and go back to life as normal. Unfortunately, at whole lot of folks aren't going to fare quite so well before all this is said and done.

It's a crap situation all the way around. Do the best you can with it fellas!


----------



## kelvancra

My post from elsewhere:

Sadly, a couple common sense suggestions people should have known by now aside, this is the best government can do - limit productivity.

Anyone with common sense knows the flu is going to spread, though we may be able to adjust how quickly id does by following things we SHOULD HAVE known to do, like washing hands after touching any surface away from home, avoiding touching our face, avoiding close quarters crowds, coughing and sneezing into our elbows, etc.

Toss in a little often parroted irony: "Masks won't protect you [insert BS explanation here]," even as medical staff wear them to avoid being infected by others. It's more than a bit like the Hollyweird and politician types who cry foul about a border wall, from behind their walled estates.

Anyway, as I've said before, nowhere do you see the "experts" suggesting means of building immunity through diet, supplements, rest and so on. This even as they, elsewhere, compel food processors to add vitamins to food to cure problems they admit result from inadequate amounts of them in our food.

Then there is the fact anyone believing and relying on that they (lobbied government in concert with for-huge-profit corporations) are going to have a vaccine is setting them self up for a fall.

To believe "they" will solve the problem for us requires we ignore history and track records. Go back and review CDC end of the flu season comments about the vaccine for EACH year flu shot were pushed. Hint, you'll see statements like, "_t wasn't as effective as we had hoped."

Don't forget to subtract deaths said to be due to flu, but that were not. Don't forget to take into consideration studies that show vaccines for one flu are indicated to be tied to increased respiratory incidents associated with others.

The simple of it is, we'd do well to take what steps we can:


If you don't get out in the sun much, supplement with D3 (not DL).


Take vitamin C, and if you do feel a hit coming on, increase the dosage (go see what China is looking to, to combat Cornoa (hint, they just recieved TONS of ascorbic acid)).


Consider vitamin A.


Look into the value of "supplements," like elderberry, black current seed oil, cummin with pepperin.


Keep the humidity in your home up.


Exercise, loose weight (boy do I have work to do).


Look into hydrogen peroxide (e.g., a drop in your ears at the sign of an ache).


Check your iodine level.


. . . .

_
Keep in mind, the same people who want more taxes to solve climate change, which has been happening since the earth formed, and which is HEAVILY affected by volcanoes, sunspots, axis tilts and so on, still want those taxes, but are killing off their sources.

That THEY didn't mention it does not make something invalid._


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> My post from elsewhere:
> 
> Sadly, a couple common sense suggestions people should have known by now aside, this is the best government can do - limit productivity.
> 
> Anyone with common sense knows the flu is going to spread, though we may be able to adjust how quickly id does by following things we SHOULD HAVE known to do, like washing hands after touching any surface away from home, avoiding touching our face, avoiding close quarters crowds, coughing and sneezing into our elbows, etc.
> 
> Toss in a little often parroted irony: "Masks won t protect you [insert BS explanation here]," even as medical staff wear them to avoid being infected by others. It s more than a bit like the Hollyweird and politician types who cry foul about a border wall, from behind their walled estates.
> 
> Anyway, as I ve said before, nowhere do you see the "experts" suggesting means of building immunity through diet, supplements, rest and so on. This even as they, elsewhere, compel food processors to add vitamins to food to cure problems they admit result from inadequate amounts of them in our food.
> 
> Then there is the fact anyone believing and relying on that they (lobbied government in concert with for-huge-profit corporations) are going to have a vaccine is setting them self up for a fall.
> 
> To believe "they" will solve the problem for us requires we ignore history and track records. Go back and review CDC end of the flu season comments about the vaccine for EACH year flu shot were pushed. Hint, you ll see statements like, "_t wasn t as effective as we had hoped."
> 
> Don t forget to subtract deaths said to be due to flu, but that were not. Don t forget to take into consideration studies that show vaccines for one flu are indicated to be tied to increased respiratory incidents associated with others.
> 
> The simple of it is, we d do well to take what steps we can:
> 
> 
> If you don t get out in the sun much, supplement with D3 (not DL).
> 
> 
> Take vitamin C, and if you do feel a hit coming on, increase the dosage (go see what China is looking to, to combat Cornoa (hint, they just recieved TONS of ascorbic acid)).
> 
> 
> Consider vitamin A.
> 
> 
> Look into the value of "supplements," like elderberry, black current seed oil, cummin with pepperin.
> 
> 
> Keep the humidity in your home up.
> 
> 
> Exercise, loose weight (boy do I have work to do).
> 
> 
> Look into hydrogen peroxide (e.g., a drop in your ears at the sign of an ache).
> 
> 
> Check your iodine level.
> 
> 
> . . . .
> 
> _
> Keep in mind, the same people who want more taxes to solve climate change, which has been happening since the earth formed, and which is HEAVILY affected by volcanoes, sunspots, axis tilts and so on, still want those taxes, but are killing off their sources.
> 
> That THEY didn t mention it does not make something invalid.
> 
> - Kelly
> _


_

Amen._


----------



## RobS888

Don't get your woodworking advise from the CDC and don't take medical advise from a woodworking forum.

The corona virus is not the Flu, it is closer to SARS, in fact the virus is called SARS Cov2.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

We can all make jokes, hell I do whenever I can, but then there are too many that just bunk the system wth an *I'm alright Jack attitude*.

What all these *gungho smartarses* should do is deliberately go out and get the Corona… after all, according to them their chance of death is ONLY minimal… after self-isolation, when/if they recover and have built up an immunity, they could then go out and do all the health care work that others at the moment need to cover up to prevent self-infestation… They could then avoid the need for protective gear and make it available for people that are vulnerable… 
Maybe they could become "supermaket shelf-stockers" and/or "Uber drivers" to take those jobs people are concerned to do from intimidation of infection, as with all the lock-downs and border closures, their original employment may be taking a sabatical.

Perhaps this is where all those "dole bludgers" that are at least *guaranteed some sort of wage* can step forward and make a greater contribution to society.

Yep, this is written by someone that knows they are not bullet proof and getting too old to duck those bullets.


----------



## tomsteve

> I picked up 3 months of …...
> - Momzilla03222
> 
> Stop hording stuff. It is this kind of action that increases panic for zero benefit.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


thank you for saying that! 
the selfish self centeredness i have seen since friday is sad and sickening. ill be concerned when im down to corn flakes and koolaid.

i did go out friday morning shopping but for supplies to make my dogs food. kroger was nuts. frozen food isle empty except for pizzas. no milk. no bread. i put brown rice in my dogs food and they didnt even have that.
run to meijers and even worse. i felt bad for the workers trying to stock the shelves and the self centered SOBs going through the boxes in the isles while employees trying to stock.

ill be concerned when im down to corn flakes and koolaid.
my faucet still magically produces water.
i have old sweats and shirts i can cut up and wipe my but with.
if necessary, i can toss em in the washing machine, add bleach, and resuse.

ill be concerned when im down to corn flakes and koolaid.


----------



## corelz125

Supermarket by me cut the hours they are open. Now they close at 8 pm so they can restock the shelves I guess they had enough of the self centered SOB's going through the boxes. Bleach is just as hard to find as tp now.


----------



## pottz

> Supermarket by me cut the hours they are open. Now they close at 8 pm so they can restock the shelves I guess they had enough of the self centered SOB s going through the boxes. Bleach is just as hard to find as tp now.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah same here 8-8.i just read in australia the markets are going to have elderly hours for those over 60 to give them a chance to shop with less fear of large crowds.maybe they should do that here too.


----------



## corelz125

I just read that about the supermarket i shop at. They are letting the elderly in at 6 am-730 am. Then at 7:30 the general public can enter.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I just read that about the supermarket i shop at. They are letting the elderly in at 6 am-730 am. Then at 7:30 the general public can enter.
> 
> - corelz125


It may be a tad early for those without owned transport, however, at least they don't have to fight with younger arseholes that though not immune but less susceptable to the full ills of the bug and greater survival rate.

Hope they take their walking stick to fend of those mongrels that may ambush them on their return back to the car… I can just imagine the poor buggers (elderly) walking the gauntlet between those greedies cueued up for the 7:30 invasion.


----------



## 280305




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Improvise….


----------



## kelvancra

Thankfully, I took Mercola's lead, years back, and bought a cheap bidet. A bag of cotton towels, a small trash can capable of holding water and some bleach can take us back to the days when we dealt with cloth diapers [but on a lesser scale].

Now, even if the TP shortage caused by idiots does not mean the end of [my] civilization.


----------



## kelvancra

Whadda coffee lounge, eh?


----------



## unclearthur

> The goal is to slow the spread until we get a steady supply of test kits and health care can ramp up to deal with it. Everyone talks about the death rate being around 2.5% but what isn t advertised is that without proper medical care it s closer to 20%, then dwindles to below 1% with proper care. Survivability is dependent on identifying infected people and getting them care which can t happen if the hospitals get overrun with chronic cases as covid19 patients have to be quarantined from everyone else. We barely have any test kits, my state only received 300 kits for a population of 10,500,000 people, so for now doctors are required to test first for flu and if that is negative and you are still symptomatic then you are tested for sars-cov2.
> 
> - Woodknack


Agree Completely



> Yep, that^. Most people think the goal in all these precautions is to stop the spread of the virus. It s not. There s no real hope of that at this point. The goal is to flatten the curve so that our healthcare professionals (God love em!) can deal with it effectively over a longer period of time ….
> - HokieKen


Yup that too.

For those who argue that the disruption to the economy and life isn't worth it, what exactly do you expect to happen to the economy and people's lifestyle in 6-8 weeks if you let the virus spread unabated? Whats going to happen when 30-50% of the country is infected at the same time, and hundreds or thousands of people are dying daily (which is not an exaggeration, Italy which has gone the quarantine route had I think over 300 deaths yesterday, with a population 1/7 of the U.S.). Whats going to happen when just about everyone has at least one relative or a friend who is sick but can't get care? Everybody is going to keep going to work and the bar? Not a chance.

The economic and social disruption you are getting now will be even bigger if you let the virus go unabated.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> Improvise….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I've had my mouth about there, but facing in the other direction, on the expected contents.


----------



## Firewood

Unclearthur - That is spot on.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Improvising is good, but don't be this guy!
(That's just not right)


----------



## therealSteveN

> so far this flu season 19 million cases of the flu with 10000 deaths,our worst season 2 years ago we had 45 million cases of the flu with 61000 deaths,sounds pretty bad,why didnt we shut down the country then?
> 
> - pottz


Good question Brother? I am a very unhappy American. I haven't met a Happy American this week. I saw a couple of little old Ladies eating breakfast, talking about driving up to find DeWine (Ohio Governor) and kicking his ass. I can't imagine what the "usual suspects" are thinking right now.


----------



## unclearthur

327,000,000 x 0.5 x 0.02 = 3,270,000


----------



## wormil




----------



## WoodenDreams

Time to get out the 2×4's and cut some super thin slices or use the spokesman or plane some thin shaving slices. May substitute for TP.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> so far this flu season 19 million cases of the flu with 10000 deaths,our worst season 2 years ago we had 45 million cases of the flu with 61000 deaths,sounds pretty bad,why didnt we shut down the country then?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 19 million with 10000 deaths = mortality rate of 0.05%
> Even 45 million with 61000 deaths only equals 0.13% mortality rate (13 per 10000 people)
> 
> COVID-19 - mortality rates of 10 to 20 times that (and worse if not treated). This ain t the flu .
> 
> - Stratinum


Gents, if you happen to be 70+ and poor of health… hell forget that crap… if you are in that 0.05%, you are bloody well 100% DEAD… any volunteers for the 0.05%?

To joke about it to eliviate the seriousness is cool, but to shove stats and apathetic attitudes up our arses is a tad sadistic with the dunny paper shortage.

Maybe if everyone decided to self-isolate for 14 days this bloody virus could die a natural death and we all could go back to normal life with the economy intact. Hopefully the selfish hoarders might not have a market if they were ignored and if you haven't already have 14 days worth of food (and dunny paper) and all the other bunnies like me caught with our pants down with the shortage (here is Australia foods and kitty litter are on the extinct list), fasting for 14 days may assist in helping overall health.


----------



## jeffski1

Well with the TP/Paper towel thing I guess America will have clean butts and hands.


----------



## WoodenDreams

Time to get out the 2×4's and cut some super thin slices or use the spokeshave or plane some thin shaving slices. May substitute for TP.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Average age of those who have perished in Italy= 81. That is a fact. Just sayin….........


----------



## Toymeister

Here is the view from Afghanistan:

On the surface this is one of the worst places to be, China and Iran border this country. The military hospital is geared towards trauma not viruses. Americans get 80 square feet of living space, foreign contractors get 50. That living space is shared with someone else in your CHU (containerized housing unit). We share latrine and shower trailers. We all get our food from the same DFAC (chow hall).

All this and NO VIRUS, why?

The usual precautions have been taken, the morale tent has been closed, no gym and all food is taken out. Travel is restricted, of course. But Why no virus?

We wash our hands, clean common surfaces. If someone is sick they will be quarantined. There are no homeless people with drug habits living on the street to serve as breeding grounds for the virus (think Seattle).

Common sense stuff. Common sense, unfortunately, is a superpower.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Geez, Anyone wanna debate SawStop?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

LOL 
Tossing out statistics to prove a point is worthless. 
So is arguing about exactly how many will die just to prove a point you read online news articles.

Statistics are nothing more than an inference (same as educated guess) into the mostly likely outcome of population, when you are unable to measure the effects of some action on entire population. Period.

Statistics can easily be manipulated to prove what ever the author wants to prove. BTDTGTTS

Until you factor in ALL the possible variables (age, gender, location, weather, preexisting conditions, smoker, delay to seek care, state of being when care started, diet, etc, etc, etc) AND have meaningful data for all the variables from statistically significant portion of world population; your statistics are junk, but at same time everyone can be 'right' in small way considering only a subset of population. At least until more of the population adds more data, and false sub-set conclusions are proven wrong for entire population.

Furthermore arguing over whether 0.2% or 2% of population will die is also waste of breath or bytes:

If you are in the high risk category, then any mortality rate is bad thing and to be taken seriously.

If you are in the low risk group, then you can choose whether you care if others around you will die - lucky you.

--
Like many here, I am old man. Will spare the details, but Dr has already suggested I should be in hospital within 24-48hrs of catching the virus. Whether I become a statistic will principally depend on how quick I recognize the virus to seek help to prevent a cascade of issues by body can't fight. Assuming the hospital has space for me. Hence, I am in the 0.1% or 2% mortality zone, whether I like it or not.

Am I scared? Maybe, not really. 
When god punches my ticket, it's over. Thank you for wonderful life, and it's been fun while it lasted.

Now can we get back on topic to crazy ******************** folks are doing out of fear of being sick?
Humor is good thing right now, arguing is not. :-0)

Be Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## pottz

i think we should shut down this thread,too many people gathering in one place ;-) hey i just wanted to know what others around the country or world were experiencing and every (expert) on the corona virus jumps in as an authority on it.use common sense guys and dont over react,we got too many chicken littles already-lol.


----------



## kelvancra

pottz, that's not true (dangers of this gathering place).

I believe the numbers are maintaining at their initial level, a bunch of posts in. New kids to this post are just filling the spots left by some of us old, over weight farts with heart problems dropping out….....


----------



## pottz

> pottz, that s not true (dangers of this gathering place).
> 
> I believe the numbers are maintaining at their initial level, a bunch of posts in. New kids to this post are just filling the spots left by some of us old, over weight farts with heart problems dropping out….....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Kelly


ha ha yeah us with the most at risk


----------



## HokieKen

I think this is actually a pretty reasonable thread  I haven't seen anyone blame President Trump or accuse the democrats for orchestrating the introduction of the virus in China and its spread to the US in order to oust Trump from office. However it is that's supposed to work…

The situation is growing pretty grim in Italy by the day. And yes, it's mostly grim for older folks. Which in some countries I guess it's okay to discount them and write them off as acceptable losses. But in the US, we have a hard and fast rule that we don't discriminate against folks based on age. So being at greater risk only if you're 80+ is great news… unless you're 80+. Or have loved ones that are 80+.


----------



## HokieKen

No offense percieved Stratinum. I was just echoing what you had already said ;-)


----------



## 280305

I was at the grocery store today. There was no sense of panic, but some things were not available or very low. Some I understand (canned soup, pasta), some I don't. There was no flour. We always do a lot of baking and it was time to get some flour. Are there throngs of people who are now taking up baking while stuck at home?

The produce department was very impressive. It was as well-stocked with fresh fruits and vegetables as ever. There was a whole team of store employees working like crazy there. I mentioned to one worker that they were doing a wonderful job and I said "thank you." The look in his eyes told me how much this simple courtesy meant to him. I encourage others to be kind and recognize these heroes among us.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I think this is actually a pretty reasonable thread  I haven t seen anyone blame President Trump or accuse the democrats for orchestrating the introduction of the virus in China and its spread to the US in order to oust Trump from office. However it is that s supposed to work…
> 
> The situation is growing pretty grim in Italy by the day. And yes, it s mostly grim for older folks. Which in some countries I guess it s okay to discount them and write them off as acceptable losses. But in the US, we have a hard and fast rule that we don t discriminate against folks based on age. So being at greater risk only if you re 80+ is great news… unless you re 80+. Or have loved ones that are 80+.
> 
> - HokieKen


Hey *HokieK*, most sensible *serious* post pasted recently… I'm changing my aliegence to the Hokies.

I'll gladly joke about peoples' over reaction to the crisis, but take ofence when others refuse to acknowledge that it is a crisis… it may not be for them, but most of the remaining Earth is starting to get concerned.

I'm not 80+... 70+ next month… and after that I bloody well want to be an 80+... I'm a realist, when you gotta go, you gotta go, but I'd rather not part at the whim of selfish apathetic bastard(ssssssssssssssssssssss)... The rush/shortage on TP just proves that far too many people have more than one arseholes in their jocks. While a fair population of LJ's are in the endangered species and I sympathise, however, from some of the posts we also have some selfish hoarding (which exacerbates an already tragic situation) viewers. If you're innocent, no need to reply as you are excluded and if you are guilty don't waste my time by replying as if catch on fire I wouldn't waste my piss on you.

*For a change of pace!*


> Geez, Anyone wanna debate SawStop?
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> I think the kerf size is too big to have any effect on the virus. I d go with a bandsaw. That s just me though…
> 
> - Stratinum


But a dado blade would make minced meat out of it, thereby easing up on the meat shortage (at least here in Australia where the meat and milk shelves are impersonating dunny paper shelves).


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I was at the grocery store today. There was no sense of panic, but some things were not available or very low. Some I understand (canned soup, pasta), some I don t. There was no flour. We always do a lot of baking and it was time to get some flour. Are there throngs of people who are now taking up baking while stuck at home?
> 
> The produce department was very impressive. It was as well-stocked with fresh fruits and vegetables as ever. There was a whole team of store employees working like crazy there. I mentioned to one worker that they were doing a wonderful job and I said "thank you." The look in his eyes told me how much this simple courtesy meant to him. I encourage others to be kind and recognize these heroes among us.
> 
> - ChuckV


When people are sensible I stay calm but when one gets confronted by morons.

Here in Churchill we have no township yet two large supermarkets with plenty of stock. Over the last two days, buses with trailers drove up from Melbourne and cleaned us out. Here in Churchill we have no township yet two large supermarkets with bugger all of stock.

It hasn't affected me yet, but that doesn't preclude me from sympathising with the more unfortunate.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

There was no point really, it was a, perhaps, callous, response to a previous post that suggested it was armageddon time in Italy. It isnt. The media is blowing everything out of proportion, the news you all are getting in the Merica(if it can be called news) isnt the news we get here. They want YOU to be scared, for whatever reason, and it is working. The numbers in Italy are well below yearly seasonal flu mortality rate. And unlike in the Merica, the people in Europe value their elderly family members, and dont dump them to rot in some "care facility." The children become the parents and care for their loved ones, take them into their homes, until it is their time to depart, as it should be. Thus, you had the children coming home from work, etc., and passing on the illness to those who cannot fight it. And so we have total lockdown here now, to prevent this.

Whatever "writeoff" that may be part of protocols has only to do with the limited resources versus suvivability, and where those resources should be best allocated. It is the same on any battlefield. Has nothing whatsoever to do with discounting valueless members of society.

My intent was not to offend anyone, either.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> i think we should shut down this thread, *too many people gathering in one place* ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Don't worry pottz, I put a full mask over my computer screen, I'll be safe.

Shelves are still pretty much empty. Fruit is good in stock.
TP, pet food, milk, bread, water, can goods etc. no luck. Got to catch the stores as soon as the re-up inventory, but that's a guessing game. I figure it should slow down as soon as everybody starts getting their goods.
Most stores have changed their operating times from 24 hrs to 7 or 8 in the morning to 10 or 11 at night.
I'm hearing some are getting ready to let the elderly shop the 1st hour and a half before everybody else.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ....,we got too many *chicken littles* already-lol.
> 
> - pottz


... and one *duck large*.


> ... I haven t seen anyone blame President Trump …
> - HokieKen


Didn't blame *the Donald*, however, did "quote" him…

* The media is blowing everything out of proportion,*


----------



## BurlyBob

The sky is falling , the sky is falling. It's all Trumps fault, It's all Trumps fault. Even though it started in China. It's all Trumps fault!!!


----------



## HokieKen

You can't say it started in China Bob. That's racist.


----------



## pottz

hey if gets bad enough ill eat duck any day,i dont care for the old ones though,tough to chew ;-).


----------



## Woodmaster1

They closed the woodworking club shop until April 1 for now. They are letting us pick our tools or projects in progress Wednesday. I glad all my turning tools are in my locker and I need to make so parts for a cradle. When we go in the shop to get our things we have to wear masks and gloves. I feel for the club members who don't have shops. I have a complete shop so I'm ok. Some guys go to the shop everyday but I just go once a week to socialize and use the bigger equipment I don't have. Schools are closed so I could get a project around for my grandson and my neighbor's kids to keep them busy.


----------



## kelvancra

I love this one:


----------



## corelz125

It's only getting worse here in NY. Talking about shelter in place. Shut most things down but construction jobs are still open.


----------



## pottz

> It s only getting worse here in NY. Talking about shelter in place. Shut most things down but construction jobs are still open.
> 
> - corelz125


well right now but here in l.a. all the non essential government offices are closing and that includes the building dept's which means no inspections which means jobs will have to halt work for at least 2 weeks.no ones getting out of this mess without a sacrifice.


----------



## kelvancra

OH THE IRONY: The local news just admitted the swine flu was worse, BUT the news is more viral, sooooooo


----------



## HokieKen

From factcheck.org:

In 2009, a new H1N1 influenza virus cropped up out of season, in late spring. Because of genetic similarities to influenza viruses in pigs, it became known as a "swine flu," even though there is no evidence the virus spread between pigs or pigs to humans.

According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, there were about 60.8 million cases of infection with the novel type of influenza virus in the U.S. between April 2009 and April 2010, with a total of approximately 274,304 hospitalizations and 12,469 deaths.

While that death toll may sound high, it's over an entire year and, in fact, ended up being far lower than was initially expected. The strain of influenza also turned out to have a case fatality rate of just 0.02% - well below even many typical seasonal influenzas.

Everything that's known about the new coronavirus so far suggests that it's an entirely different beast than its most recent pandemic predecessor. Peter Jay Hotez, a professor and dean of the tropical medicine school at Baylor College of Medicine, told us that the new virus, which is known as SARS-CoV-2, is considerably more transmissible and more lethal than H1N1.

For those reasons, he said, "the urgency to contain this coronavirus is so much greater than the H1N1 2009 one was."


----------



## wormil

Here is an outstanding video that explains why countries and health professionals are "overreacting" to the virus.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> The sky is falling , the sky is falling. It s all Trumps fault, It s all Trumps fault. Even though it started in China. It s all Trumps fault!!!
> - BurlyBob


Of course its *the Donald*'s fault… he didn't built that bloody wall, yet!

*Intresting* to hear that some bottle shops are offering free dunny paper locally for every drive through purchase… *the interesting* thing is to ask the question if they were the *rsoles* that bulk bought so the pensioners could miss out.


----------



## RobS888

> OH THE IRONY: The local news just admitted the swine flu was worse, BUT the news is more viral, sooooooo
> 
> - Kelly


How can you compare a full year of the flu to 3 weeks of SARS 2?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Here is an outstanding video that explains why countries and health professionals are "overreacting" to the virus.
> 
> - Woodknack


Hmmm, Tell that to the 7,897 dead (at time of this post.. not counting who will die out of the 107,676 still infected and un-recovered yet) people that won't get a chance to waste 8:20 minutes of their life watching what you classify as an *"overreaction"*!


----------



## BuckeyeDennis

> - ChuckV


Thank you … for putting this in proper perspective.


----------



## mel52

Here in Kansas the governor just cancelled all school for the rest of the school year. Our grocery store here in Hill City is still pretty well stocked with everything except TP. They have now posted signs for only one pack of any size per customer. They are watching this pretty closely. We had a lady come by the other day with an SUV with a small trailer, ( before the signs were up ) and was going to buy all the TP in the store. They ushered her out the store and asked her to go on back home. She was from a small city 60 miles away and explained she was going to sell the TP. Our 24 hour Walmart's are now just open 6 am to 11 pm so they can restock at night without the workers getting run over and pushed around by customers. The bank that my wife has worked at for 34 years, ( she's retiring later this year or sooner if she wants ), are thinking about doing all business at the drive through except for special reasons. All employees will still work, just not in direct contact with the customers.

You all stay safe and hang in there, hopefully we will all make it through this. Mike


----------



## kelvancra

Rob, I'll quit putting out those kinds of news casts…..

Before I do, I need to get out my calculator and divide "151,700 to 575,400 people died from swine flu in the first year of the pandemic" by twelve months (go beyond U.S. deaths, just like we are now).

Compare Internet coverage in 09 to today too.



> OH THE IRONY: The local news just admitted the swine flu was worse, BUT the news is more viral, sooooooo
> - Kelly
> 
> How can you compare a full year of the flu to 3 weeks of SARS 2?
> 
> - RobS888


On a VERY serious note, so called news loves to play the Grit / Enquirer game and have much in common with EVERY main stream media news source - they are for profit entities that, directly and through their agents, will promote anything for a buck.

YES, the flu is a big deal, but we delude ourselves if we think all the reporting we've received is not influenced by sales.

Ask me about my news days, on another day.


----------



## wormil

> Here is an outstanding video that explains why countries and health professionals are "overreacting" to the virus.
> 
> - Woodknack
> 
> Hmmm, Tell that to the 7,897 dead (at time of this post.. not counting who will die out of the 107,676 still infected and un-recovered yet) people that won t get a chance to waste 8:20 minutes of their life watching what you classify as an *"overreaction"*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


You've got it all wrong, I believe we are on the same page. The video explains why we are taking steps that some people in this thread are calling an overreaction, hence why "overreaction" was in quotes.


----------



## kelvancra

I think that is an excellent video. It offers food for thought, common sense….

In the end, the loss rate will, likely, hit here. I, like others, am high risk, from a few directions. Still. 1%, 2% or 3% and the numbers till are not going to be like the plague, when there were no breathing machines, O2, antibiotics, C treatments. better nutrition and so on.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Virus shutdown is hitting home: 
AZ Governor has mandated no inside seating in restaurants, take out and drive up only. Daughter works as waitress in 2 places right now, and she is really depressed. One with only inside seating has closed, and other gave her one take out service shift over the next week. Take out tips stink compared to sit down tips. Be tough for her to pay bills if this shutdown last too long. Restaurant workers aren't eligible for unemployment.

Her boyfriend worked at local aquarium as animal trainer/keeper. They closed down, and he was laid off indefinitely. The irony of having an aquarium attraction in middle of desert is strange enough, without hearing they all lost their jobs today. At least he gets unemployment support due full time work. It is not just the aquarium; Six flags was going to open a new water theme park on west side of town this week, and postponed the opening for several months too.

Wife's employer announced 100% telecommute for all employees not interfacing with customers.

Have son at ASU, and his classes are all online now; so he came home from dorm today. 
Gotta full house now all the time.

There goes my quiet day time at home. If I didn't have work shop, might have to exit retirement, get a job, just so I can get away from family for peace and quiet? lol

On a crappier note, attempted to take several grocery store at it's word this morning. They claimed to be getting more paper goods last night, and when I showed up at 6am opening; me and 100+ others where waiting for same thing. I didn't get one the very few packages they had.

The 3 stores I visited while was grocery shopping before dawn were all decimated. Very limited types of fresh meat, no milk, limited dairy, zero pasta unless you want gluten free, minimal dried foods (beans/rice), baking staples like white flour are also running low too. Funny thing, bread isle had decent stock. No bottled water, but plenty of gallons, and ton of soda pop. There is plenty of junk food and alcohol left in stores too?

We have 4 rolls of TP in house, sure hope I can find some soon, especially with extra butts at home all day. One store claimed that overnight an entire truck load of paper is coming. Looks like another early morning grocery trip, and more close quarters combat in my future. Be surprised if I don't find 200 people there tomorrow.

All this drama because people insist to stock pile TP and other foods like it's Armageddon?

sigh, 
Be kind your neighbors, never know if when you will need kindness in your life.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The produce department was very impressive. It was as well-stocked with fresh fruits and vegetables as ever. There was a whole team of store employees working like crazy there. I mentioned to one worker that they were doing a wonderful job and I said "thank you." The look in his eyes told me how much this simple courtesy meant to him. I encourage others to be kind and recognize these heroes among us.
> 
> - ChuckV


It is disgusting how most people act. One of the guys at the wholesale house where I brought most of my materials told me I was the only guy who came in and asked for anything. Everyone through the door demanded , "Give me this, Give me that …" The staff voted me customer of the year every year, but management always gave it to a high volume buyer ;-) I worked alone with an occasional employee or two.

It will be interesting to see the economic disaster that follows this disaster! ;-((


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> You ve got it all wrong, I believe we are on the same page. The video explains why we are taking steps that some people in this thread are calling an overreaction, hence why "overreaction" was in quotes.
> 
> - Woodknack


*Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa!* I guess unless it is an over telegraphed joke I find myself adversely reacting without digesting the full offering.
I should appologise for my comment, but moreso on making *a comment* without watching the video and reacting solely on my interpretation of the text.

Unfortunately I have come across far too many people that have the opinion that this *Corona* is "nothing" to stress over and many more that have over reacted by greedily depleting necessities from the needy… I feel for those elderly wretches that trek to the markets (not the ones that are "chaufer driven" in their Mercs), only to be confronted by empty shelves. 
I'm glad we have tight gun laws here as I know a few supermarkets where I could practice some target shooting…. those bloody multiple TP packets on the back of people sprinting to their vehicles in the car park would make great targets.

I suppose I'm venting my spleen out of sheer frustration from where we are heading… and maybe a glass of vino.

It's the odd few that screw it up for everyone, but the adage of *It's the squeaky wheel that gets the TP* applies here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Unfortunately I have come across far too many people that have the opinion that this *Corona* is "nothing" to stress over and many more that have over reacted by greedily depleting necessities from the needy… I feel for those elderly wretches that trek to the markets (not the ones that are "chaufer driven" in their Mercs), only to be confronted by empty shelves.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


If you look at psychological research, it makes sense. No more than 40% consider fact in their decision making process. Even though they will believe in earthquake preparedness, only about 12% make any significant preparations. Obviously, over 80% will panic when something happens.

I'm sure most woodworkers are in the 12% that consider fact and prepare. If they didn't all their fingers would be cut off in short order ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Good news, for a change, for those who havent had any in awhile. Went to two supermarkets today just to scope out how things were. Both were fully stocked and orderly, plenty of all the necessities, and the poor girls(mostly) who were working had everything under control, ie., limiting the amount of people allowed into the store, and making sure people were keeping a distance from eachother. I made a point to thank as many as I could for their efforts. I also donated all my dust-masks to the staff who work at the store in the larger town. The manager smiled and was grateful, and would have given me a hug but we arent allowed to do that anymore.

So, if things look bad from your perspective, a rebound is coming shortly, sit tight.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

What started off as *humour*, in my opinion has digressed into a state of depression more than I accounted for and my vino stockpile can handle… furthermore, all this bloody reading!.

Bottom line is when you are dead, you are dead… No smart arse comets will bring you back to life… Not even my bloody DEFIB. So gents, I will take my leave, *Un-Watch* and hope to see some of you at the end of this blood bath…

And for the others… Bi!


----------



## Tony_S

> Here is an outstanding video that explains why countries and health professionals are "overreacting" to the virus.
> - Woodknack


Excellent video. 
Hopefully more people than not watch it and gain a little better understanding of whats happening right now and why. To those who will sit up and pay attention, this whole mess gives us a true insight as to how completely unprepared the world is in regards to a true pandemic. Science and healthcare have been warning us about this for many years.
As much of a pain in the ass as this may be, or seem….we should consider ourselves to be *extremely* lucky that the mortality rate of Covid19 is as low as it is.
We'll make it through this one, but hopefully it opens some eyes, WIDE. We may not be so lucky on the next….and there will be a next.


----------



## 280305

This song is 50 years old, yet seems to be about today. The lyrics are right below the video - click "SHOW MORE." 





That was the best cup of coffee I ever had.


----------



## wormil

My oldest daughter's university told her to come get her stuff, they won't reopen this semester. Youngest graduates HS this year and starts college in the fall, no word on how that will be handled.


----------



## unclearthur

> Excellent video ....... Science and healthcare have been warning us about this for many years.
> - Tony_S


Agree 100%. The people giving the warnings weren't flakes or activists. I remember reading an article by Bill Gates (who has spent hundreds of his own millions on related issues) about a year ago saying that scientists believed that there was about a 50% chance that within 10 years there would be a panademic which would wipe out 30 M plus people if the world wasn't properly prepared (numbers approximate). Nobody much listened.

The video is spot on. The shape of the growth curve vis-a-vis the resources of the medical system is the key. You can read anecdotes of Italian doctors who talk about the sudden flood of patients all with identical conditions all needing respiratory assistance, and who would normally have had a good chance of surviving, except they only have so many ventilators ….

In Canada the numbers have been small - but were (and are) tripling each week. It has been absolutely 100% obvious for some time that we were on the 'uncontrolled growth' path, that every day of delay would mathematically make things much worse, but politicians were to cowardly to take unpopular actions so they stalled and took 1/16 measures. A complete lack of leadership.


----------



## Peteybadboy

So far we are safe in in s/w fla. Stores are operating. Beaches are open for spring break kids. That could be a mistake. Lots of jobs will be lost down here (hourly) taking care of tourists. Stores are fine. Restaurants take out. All big box stores doing heaving cleaning staying open. I still don't know anyone that knows anyone with Carona. Do any of you?


----------



## pottz

no so far i know of no one that has it.the city i live in has one reported case so far,but pretty much every city around us has some.it is slowly spreading though,but not rapidly.


----------



## ocean

I live in the FL Keys and the northerner's (Miami) are driving down to shop at our stores. Nothing to buy left. Store are opening later and closing early so they can restock faster than it is removed. Manager says there is no shortages in the distribution centers, it is just that they can't put it on the shelves faster than it is sold. And no I don't need a bale of 50 rolls of TP for just in case. STOP HORDING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of Bill Gates, it is curious that Johns Hopkins at Maryland had run a global "Corona Virus Pandemic" computer simulation in November of 2019; sponsored by the Bill and Melinda Gates foundation, among others.

This is an easily verifiable fact, the result of which was published.

These sorts of computer simulations are common.

Curious nonetheless.


----------



## pottz

i just looked at that simulation results and it was very scary estimating that there could be 65 million world wide deaths and the pandemic would go until a vaccine was created or 80-90% of the world population was exposed.lets hope that was over rated guys.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> i just looked at that simulation results and it was very scary estimating that there could be 65 million world wide deaths and the pandemic would go until a vaccine was created or 80-90% of the world population was exposed.lets hope that was over rated guys.
> 
> - pottz


Definitely over-estimated! Therefore, not scary. They do these simulations often, on all sorts of topics, so to have sufficient plans in place if and when one of these scenarios should occur. And that was my point, really, that there were NOT sufficient plans in place.

And, the very subtle implication that Mr. Gates may not be our Knight in shining armor. Take for instance, his promotion of tainted vaccines that were banned in the 1st world, and re-marketed to the third world, and the several massive lawsuits pending against the Gates foundation as a result.


----------



## HokieKen

Math models like that rely on lots of variables Larry. And what you saw was most likely the worst-case possibility. It's kinda like predicting the weather for a location 6 months in advance. Even with educated guesses by some really experienced folks, you're going to end up with many possible outcomes depending on assumptions made and there's still a strong chance that none of them will be right.

Take it with a grain of salt. And also, if that simulation was re-run today (which similar models are being run multiple times a day) with more known input variables, you'd see more realistic results than when it was ran initially.

As an engineer, we run such simulations often. They are great for giving operating bounds for a system. But you usually ignore the most extreme cases and assume that reality will fall somewhere in the middle. Cause it almost always does ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

> This was in direct response to those that were saying it s just like the flu - my attitude is not apathetic, rather it was about informing the ill-informed.
> 
> - Stratinum


After 45 years in health care, I'd really like to think I am not ill informed.

Also raises his hand that he thinks he would rather get Covid this year, than in 10 years when he is weaker, and may not be able to fight it off. This year after recovery my body will have made antibodies to hopefully protect me in years to come. THIS is how mankind has dealt with viral disease all these Centuries.

The only real fact that remains is that healthy people getting this, are sent home to recover from it. No drugs, no special care. 3 to 5 days of fever, cough, and then by hydrating, and taking Tylenol, or Ibuprofen for the fever, and any aches and pains. Done with the fever, and you can reenter society.

Well, one other fact, is this is a virulent little biotch, and can spread quickly.

So the FLU that I did mention, and we are all aware of how it works, is just like this. Healthy people recover, those in poor health sadly may not. Do you understand my reference now?

On that video everyone is excited about, go to 6:27, where he says AND STARVE THE VIRUS OUT. I say BS, starved out just like the flu, eh? So now we have started a chickenshirt parade, where every year we will close the world, so some elderly folks don't die. Am I the only one who thinks this concept is ludicrous? Old people die, sometimes younger people do too. All of us will one day, this is the biggest fact.


----------



## RobS888

> After 45 years in health care, I d really like to think I am not ill informed.
> 
> Also raises his hand that he thinks he would rather get Covid this year, than in 10 years when he is weaker, and may not be able to fight it off. This year after recovery my body will have made antibodies to hopefully protect me in years to come. THIS is how mankind has dealt with viral disease all these Centuries.
> 
> The only real fact that remains is that healthy people getting this, are sent home to recover from it. No drugs, no special care. 3 to 5 days of fever, cough, and then by hydrating, and taking Tylenol, or Ibuprofen for the fever, and any aches and pains. Done with the fever, and you can reenter society.
> 
> Well, one other fact, is this is a virulent little biotch, and can spread quickly.
> 
> So the FLU that I did mention, and we are all aware of how it works, is just like this. Healthy people recover, those in poor health sadly may not. Do you understand my reference now?
> 
> On that video everyone is excited about, go to 6:27, where he says AND STARVE THE VIRUS OUT. I say BS, starved out just like the flu, eh? So now we have started a chickenshirt parade, where every year we will close the world, so some elderly folks don t die. Am I the only one who thinks this concept is ludicrous? Old people die, sometimes younger people do too. All of us will one day, this is the biggest fact.
> 
> - therealSteveN


If this is like the flu, why am I not immune every year? I've had the flu a few times. if I have the antibodies, why do I still get it?


----------



## corelz125

Got a message today now home depot will be closing at 6 pm everyday. Still a lot of uncertainty going on. Now they say younger people are prone to die from it also not just the elderly. Another statement released saying Tylenol may do more harm then good.


----------



## pottz

- HokieKen
[/QUOTE]



> Math models like that rely on lots of variables Larry. And what you saw was most likely the worst-case possibility. It s kinda like predicting the weather for a location 6 months in advance. Even with educated guesses by some really experienced folks, you re going to end up with many possible outcomes depending on assumptions made and there s still a strong chance that none of them will be right.
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt. And also, if that simulation was re-run today (which similar models are being run multiple times a day) with more known input variables, you d see more realistic results than when it was ran initially.
> 
> As an engineer, we run such simulations often. They are great for giving operating bounds for a system. But you usually ignore the most extreme cases and assume that reality will fall somewhere in the middle. Cause it almost always does ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


when i say scary kenny it was not that i am,that scenario was a total joke.whats the point of running those computor scenarios when nobody does anything with them,where are the plans that should be put in place.thats whats scary,the knee jerk reponse's from our so called leaders,trying to build a new fence after the cows already gotten out-lol.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> On that video everyone is excited about, go to 6:27, where he says AND STARVE THE VIRUS OUT. I say BS, starved out just like the flu, eh? So now we have started a chickenshirt parade, where every year we will close the world, so some elderly folks don t die. Am I the only one who thinks this concept is ludicrous? Old people die, sometimes younger people do too. All of us will one day, this is the biggest fact.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Not the ONLY one, SteveN. I´m with ya on that. And would add, that for those who have led a gluttonous lifestyle of overconsumption and ruined their health because of that choice, may well have consumed more than their fair share of limited resources.

Re: another point made above. Viruses mutate, and so an immunity to one type of virus is not going to protect you from a mutated strain. As a matter of fact, the common cold is A type of corona virus that is continually mutating. This why a flu vaccine produced from last year´s strain is not going to protect you from the same strain if it has mutated into the follwing season. Such is why it is recommended, for those who will have a hard time fighting off the pnuemonia that develops from a viral infection, to have a yearly vaccination. And if you were immune by way of a flu-vaccine, you may well still be a latent carrier that passes it to others who have not yet developed any immunity to it.


----------



## HokieKen

> when i say scary kenny it was not that i am,that scenario was a total joke.whats the point of running those computor scenarios when nobody does anything with them,*where are the plans that should be put in place*.thats whats scary,the knee jerk reponse s from our so called leaders,trying to build a new fence after the cows already gotten out-lol.
> 
> - pottz


We all like to ask that after the fact Larry. But, if President Trump got on TV after he was elected and said "everyone's taxes are going up because the CDC and WHO have warned us that there's a pandemic coming in the next 5 years and drastic measures need to be taken to prepare for it". Guess what, it would have never passed the house and senate because our representatives know we won't vote for them if we have to pay for something "just in case". I hate to say it but we don't like to pay for a fence when we can't see the cows and this time, it was too late by the time we saw the cows…


----------



## HokieKen

And I'll say it again, I don't think making the decision to let elderly die because we're inconvenienced by the current circumstances is a good look. And probably not a road we want to travel down as a society. It has far broader implications than the current situation.


----------



## Fresch

What happened to all the money spent since 9/11 on being prepared for, dirty bombs, terrorism, etc, just used for overtime, pizzas, doughnuts?
The media needs to shut up as they have no idea of what they are saying.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> And I ll say it again, I don t think making the decision to let elderly die because we re inconvenienced by the current circumstances is a good look. And probably not a road we want to travel down as a society. It has far broader implications than the current situation.
> 
> - HokieKen


I am not saying below that you are wrong, but:

Half of the deceased cases in the US were at "Care Homes" for the elderly. Where they are put for safe keeping and visited by those who put them there "when convenient." I have visited a few relatives when back in the States a few times, and it didnt look to me as though they were enjoying their care home so much. So, isnt that more or less the same thing? And you know, medical assisted suicide for the elderly is legal now in several European countries. Only a matter of time for other societies, which do not answer to a higher power, and only to personal feeling, do the same.

When the AI´s of the world are allowed the opportunity to make the decisions for us, and that is coming whether we like it or not, then these decisions wont be restricted by any higher authority, nor will they be determined by personal feeling. I leave it to you all to answer the question of how decisions will be made then.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> when i say scary kenny it was not that i am,that scenario was a total joke.whats the point of running those computor scenarios when nobody does anything with them,*where are the plans that should be put in place*.thats whats scary,the knee jerk reponse s from our so called leaders,trying to build a new fence after the cows already gotten out-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We all like to ask that after the fact Larry. But, if President Trump got on TV after he was elected and said "everyone s taxes are going up because the CDC and WHO have warned us that there s a pandemic coming in the next 5 years and drastic measures need to be taken to prepare for it". Guess what, it would have never passed the house and senate because our representatives know we won t vote for them if we have to pay for something "just in case". I hate to say it but we don t like to pay for a fence when we can t see the cows and this time, it was too late by the time we saw the cows…
> 
> - HokieKen


Of course not. He could have said, rather than spend 500billion of YOUR money on our military THIS YEAR, we are only going to spend 400billion, and with that 100billion savings we are going to get prepared, in this global society, for future pandemics. And while we are at it, we are going to pay teachers better too.


----------



## HokieKen

Ha! Got you on that one Brian! Federal government doesn't pay teachers ;-)

I get your points and you may be right about AI. But, when we start euthanizing, it's not just the elderly. In order for it to be effective, it has to be everyone that's a burden on society. Maybe one day we do draw that line. Where do we draw it though? Hopefully I'll be gone before that comes to pass!


----------



## HokieKen

And we may spend a lot on our military. But we can take everybody else's respirators from them if it comes down to it.

(That's 100% a joke!!)


----------



## TravisH

Well… he has consistently cut the budget concerning pandemics, disease, etc. since elected. The video really displays his logic and understanding on how things work. Look out military if he start to "thinking".

https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/03/trump-defended-cuts-public-health-agencies/608158/?jwsource=cl


----------



## kelvancra

Solent Green



> And I ll say it again, I don t think making the decision to let elderly die because we re inconvenienced by the current circumstances is a good look. And probably not a road we want to travel down as a society. It has far broader implications than the current situation.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## therealSteveN

> If this is like the flu, why am I not immune every year? I ve had the flu a few times. if I have the antibodies, why do I still get it?
> 
> - RobS888


Plenty available on the FLU. Go to your state, they probably have a site, CDC sure does. CDC calls their site Flu view.

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/index.htm

Every year there are a number of different FLU strains, remember H1N1, it was a strain, that same year there were also A's, B's, and a few others. Each year the flu mutates as well, so H1N1 of that first year when it was big news, isn't the same H1N1 seen this year. Note I said to look at the video everyone thinks is so great when the guy makes that bold statement about eradicating this Covid mess, IF people all stay indoors. I commented, yeah like they have starved the flu. So yes, there are a lot of possible flu's you can get, even if you have immunity to others. Not just ONE flu out there.

Also I said HOPEFULLY if I got Covid this year it would give me some immunity. Hopefully is the important word. I would get immunity to this years Covid, but if it's different next year it's a flip, if that immunity will help me or not?

Even diseases thought to have been stopped, or at least slowed so they weren't considered the threat they once were. Measles, Mumps, Small Pox, and Whooping cough are all coming back. Hardly anyone who was vaccinated for them has them, but their are scores of Anti Vaccine people out there, and they won't allow their children to be vaccinated. So it's a push if any disease is going to really go away.

But with no vaccine, and people being sheltered so they won't get the coodies, it's about a sure thing next year is going to be worse.

Below Brian voices it better than I can,



> Not the ONLY one, SteveN. I´m with ya on that. And would add, that for those who have led a gluttonous lifestyle of overconsumption and ruined their health because of that choice, may well have consumed more than their fair share of limited resources.
> 
> Re: another point made above. Viruses mutate, and so an immunity to one type of virus is not going to protect you from a mutated strain. As a matter of fact, the common cold is A type of corona virus that is continually mutating. This why a flu vaccine produced from last year´s strain is not going to protect you from the same strain if it has mutated into the follwing season. Such is why it is recommended, for those who will have a hard time fighting off the pnuemonia that develops from a viral infection, to have a yearly vaccination. And if you were immune by way of a flu-vaccine, you may well still be a latent carrier that passes it to others who have not yet developed any immunity to it.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Not enough is known yet about Covid 19, CDC is acting surprised by it, sure wasn't in the press until recently, and now that it is, instead of actually using their voice to educate people, they are just yelling, Sky's falling, PANIC it's coming for YOUUUUUUUUUU…

Travis, I see your a Carrot top fan…. lol.

Politics has nothing to do with this. Medical just like every other aspect of our world has been screaming we need more money for ages. I guess you'll have to earn more, so they can tax you for it. I'm pretty tapped out. Or maybe Bernie will rub his money tree, and it will just fall out of those "rich people's" pockets. Not holding my breath there. A better chance Covid is a one and done thing.


----------



## kelvancra

Based on first hand experience, and on the matter of building fences to deal with the cattle, after they show up, a reasonable farmer or rancher does, to avoid the problem recurring or growing.


----------



## therealSteveN

I was talking to a medical friend tonight, and we both were looking at populations in general. Both of us are thinking there will be a pretty big death toll in under 55 people. If you consider populations, and believe what they say about those addicted to Heroin, and the derivatives, think about them. Poor hygiene, diet is almost non existent, all manner of illnesses, so as a whole not the healthy lot that folks their ages should be. Of course this isn't the entirety of those on Heroin, but it is a lot of them, so if you start hearing about younger deaths, see if they offer any social history. Probably not, the panic may wane if people thought they knew what was going on.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Based on first hand experience, and on the matter of building fences to deal with the cattle, after they show up, a reasonable farmer or rancher does, to avoid the problem recurring or growing.
> 
> - Kelly


That is universal in ******************** Sapiens. Only about 40% even consider fact in decision making process. In earthquake preparedness, WA is last in the US and 2nd in risk. Only 12% of the people will make any signification preparations. When the magnitude 9 hits, the shortage and chaos will be far greater than this in the NW. All roads, transportation facilities and infrastructure will be compromised. The TP shortage will be permanent! for at least a year. Maybe this will wake a few people up?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Ha! Got you on that one Brian! Federal government doesn't pay teachers ;-)
> 
> I get your points and you may be right about AI. But, when we start euthanizing, it's not just the elderly. In order for it to be effective, it has to be everyone that's a burden on society. Maybe one day we do draw that line. Where do we draw it though? Hopefully I'll be gone before that comes to pass!
> 
> - HokieKen


You only half got me, brother. The federal Gubbmint does allow funding to States for various things, no reason why support for teachers cant be one of them.

And I agree with you, I hope I am not around when "that" comes to pass also. And you know, you either adapt or get left behind, and I am definitely in the "left behind" category.


----------



## Davevand

Just my 2 cents
This is what happens when they miss the flu vaccine for the year and there is a particularly bad strain out there. This will happen again.
The American population as a whole is not very healthy, poor diet, no exercise, over 50% of the population on prescription drugs, ect
I think the resulting economic fallout will kill more people than the virus does.


----------



## kelvancra

And my two:

Each year, after the flu season ran its course, the CDC states "the vaccine was not as effective as hoped." Meanwhile, doctors everywhere state they cannot, regarding any other virus, give us anything for it because science hasn't learned how to fight it.

Then there are the reports that indicate flu shots hammer immune systems and make many more susceptible to flu strains for which a given shot was not designed. Add to that credible reports that indicate those who took flu shots have a higher incidence of respiratory ailments.

In the end, and in light of revolving doors between for profit pharmaceutical companies and alphabet agencies, it would seem the best advice to consider is, anything that will help our immune systems, including oft parroted suggestions about washing hands, avoiding crowds and so on.


----------



## kelvancra

Many of us were at least part time preppers going back to our early years, decades a go. We didn't get there by rushing out and clearing off shelves. We did it a bit at a time, over time. For me, it was buying a case of veggies each MAJOR shopping day.

For the record, having grown up in the country, we did not shop for what we needed for the next couple days. We shopped for the month. Of course, perishables were the exception.

One fellow, foolishly, tried to chastise me with a claim emergencies only last a short while. He didn't see the irony out of the current situation, after I pointed out to him life on the Pacific Northwet ocean beaches meant seeing power outages several times a year.

Then there was the time many lost their federal jobs of years at PSNS and Keyport, Washington, when the cold wars wound down.

In short, we know not, with any certainty, what life will throw at us tomorrow and the next day.

_
SIDE NOTES:

(1) Why not thought of a prepper item, when purchased, a bidet is an interesting investment. A few might find them disgusting, but it was only a few short years ago many of us had to clean diapers, and we survived that.

(2) Rotating canned goods to eat the oldest first is easy. We are woodworkers and quite capable of making narrow, double walled racks with slopping floors with openings on both ends to allow cans to roll down a few levels. The oldest is always at the bottom and newest go in the top.


----------



## kelvancra

The slippery slope to a central government and socialism grows a bit more each day.



> Ha! Got you on that one Brian! Federal government doesn't pay teachers ;-)
> 
> I get your points and you may be right about AI. But, when we start euthanizing, it's not just the elderly. In order for it to be effective, it has to be everyone that's a burden on society. Maybe one day we do draw that line. Where do we draw it though? Hopefully I'll be gone before that comes to pass!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> You only half got me, brother. The federal Gubbmint does allow funding to States for various things, no reason why support for teachers cant be one of them.
> 
> And I agree with you, I hope I am not around when "that" comes to pass also. And you know, you either adapt or get left behind, and I am definitely in the "left behind" category.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## kelvancra

Of course, all but a rare few farmers and ranchers have enough sense to do it (build the fence) before a problem comes from not having one, but there are also those who are unable to see beyond their own farms and ranches. As such, this was more metaphorical with regard to those having common sense and who would have tended the matter before hand.

There would be times one would build the fence after the fact. For example, after you learn your neighbor's fences are week. Too, repairing a fence could be said to be in this category.

Good catch [of a failure to elaborate] though.



> Based on first hand experience, and on the matter of building fences to deal with the cattle, after they show up, a reasonable farmer or rancher does, to avoid the problem recurring or growing.
> 
> - Kelly
> 
> That is universal in ******************** Sapiens. Only about 40% even consider fact in decision making process. In earthquake preparedness, WA is last in the US and 2nd in risk. Only 12% of the people will make any signification preparations. When the magnitude 9 hits, the shortage and chaos will be far greater than this in the NW. All roads, transportation facilities and infrastructure will be compromised. The TP shortage will be permanent! for at least a year. Maybe this will wake a few people up?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## RobS888

> The slippery slope to a central government and socialism grows a bit more each day.
> - Kelly


Sounds good to me. 'bought time we took care of each other.


----------



## pottz

> The slippery slope to a central government and socialism grows a bit more each day.
> - Kelly
> 
> Sounds good to me. bought time we took care of each other.
> 
> - RobS888


really ? that scares me more than any pandemic !


----------



## kelvancra

Come on, Pottz. It's working so well for Venscrashula and Cuba and . . . .


----------



## pottz

> Come on, Pottz. It s working so well for Venscrashula and Cuba and . . . .
> 
> - Kelly


........the poster child country of north korea,dont get any better than that.just ask dennis rodman-lol.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Some humor to lighten the mood.


----------



## pottz

> Some humor to lighten the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


good one.the one thing i always stock pile ;-)


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Getting political up in here, countdown 'til closure is…?


----------



## RobS888

> The slippery slope to a central government and socialism grows a bit more each day.
> - Kelly
> 
> Sounds good to me. bought time we took care of each other.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> really ? that scares me more than any pandemic !
> 
> - pottz


Whatever systems Canada, Sweden, Finland, or Denmark have would be great.

Imagine if we had a country wide system, we would have reacted faster and have better utilization of equipment than the keystone cops we have now.

We have single payer military, why can't we have single payer healthcare?


----------



## pottz

> The slippery slope to a central government and socialism grows a bit more each day.
> - Kelly
> 
> Sounds good to me. bought time we took care of each other.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> really ? that scares me more than any pandemic !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Whatever systems Canada, Sweden, Finland, or Denmark have would be great.
> 
> Imagine if we had a country wide system, we would have reacted faster and have better utilization of equipment than the keystone cops we have now.
> 
> We have single payer military, why can't we have single payer healthcare?
> 
> - RobS888


well it's easy move move to one of those countries and you'll be very happy,bye bye and dont let the door hit you in the ass ! ass !


----------



## RobS888

> The slippery slope to a central government and socialism grows a bit more each day.
> - Kelly
> 
> Sounds good to me. bought time we took care of each other.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> really ? that scares me more than any pandemic !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Whatever systems Canada, Sweden, Finland, or Denmark have would be great.
> 
> Imagine if we had a country wide system, we would have reacted faster and have better utilization of equipment than the keystone cops we have now.
> 
> We have single payer military, why can't we have single payer healthcare?
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> well it s easy move move to one of those countries and you ll be very happy,bye bye and dont let the door hit you in the ass ! ass !
> 
> - pottz


Nope, staying here and voting blue, no matter who.

I suspect this is going to help usher in single payer.


----------



## pottz

> The slippery slope to a central government and socialism grows a bit more each day.
> - Kelly
> 
> Sounds good to me. bought time we took care of each other.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> really ? that scares me more than any pandemic !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Whatever systems Canada, Sweden, Finland, or Denmark have would be great.
> 
> Imagine if we had a country wide system, we would have reacted faster and have better utilization of equipment than the keystone cops we have now.
> 
> We have single payer military, why can't we have single payer healthcare?
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> well it s easy move move to one of those countries and you ll be very happy,bye bye and dont let the door hit you in the ass ! ass !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nope, staying here and voting blue, no matter who.
> 
> I suspect this is going to help usher in single payer.
> 
> - RobS888


sounds like you need to figure out what you want to be ? and where !!!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

> Whatever systems Canada, Sweden, Finland, or Denmark have would be great.
> 
> Imagine if we had a country wide system, we would have reacted faster and have better utilization of equipment than the keystone cops we have now.
> 
> We have single payer military, why can't we have single payer healthcare?
> 
> - RobS888


I don't know anyone from your last 3, but all the Canadians I know come to the states for any serious health care issues. How do you work that into your dreamer world?

Brian, the Conservatives already had the guns, and just need the ammo. Plus they aren't just now learning how to shoot. Things to ponder.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

PONDER THIS ;-))


----------



## therealSteveN

LMAO. Same words, different mind set.


----------



## therealSteveN

As if it's not enough to worry about getting sick, or jeesh, running out of terlit paper.

I just got an emial from Medicare to be alert for scammers trying to get your personal info, on supposed free test kits, and other Covid BS.

Who knew they had a fraud department. I guess I'm not that devious.

https://www.medicare.gov/forms-help-resources/help-fight-medicare-fraud?utm_campaign=20200320_gmd_prv_gal&utm_content=english&utm_medium=email&utm_source=govdelivery


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Of course, all but a rare few farmers and ranchers have enough sense to do it (build the fence) before a problem comes from not having one, but there are also those who are unable to see beyond their own farms and ranches. As such, this was more metaphorical with regard to those having common sense and who would have tended the matter before hand.
> 
> There would be times one would build the fence after the fact. For example, after you learn your neighbor s fences are week. Too, repairing a fence could be said to be in this category.
> 
> Good catch [of a failure to elaborate] though.
> 
> Based on first hand experience, and on the matter of building fences to deal with the cattle, after they show up, a reasonable farmer or rancher does, to avoid the problem recurring or growing.
> 
> - Kelly
> 
> That is universal in ******************** Sapiens. Only about 40% even consider fact in decision making process. In earthquake preparedness, WA is last in the US and 2nd in risk. Only 12% of the people will make any signification preparations. When the magnitude 9 hits, the shortage and chaos will be far greater than this in the NW. All roads, transportation facilities and infrastructure will be compromised. The TP shortage will be permanent! for at least a year. Maybe this will wake a few people up?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - Kelly


The cattle and the fence may not be an appropriate example.

Agrarians have common sense and make decisions based on fact; survival depends on it. Normal year corn germinates with moisture in the ground. In a dry year, if they don't irrigate because they normally don't, they are done, no crop. In a wet year, the corn pops up, but is yellowish instead of green. If they irrigate it just because they always do 3 weeks after it pops up, they are done, no crop from that spindly yellow stunted corn they just drown. Everything is objective in the agrarian world. If you operate without considering fact, Mother Nature will punish you severely.

In the urban world, most things are subjective, about half the people begin to ignore fact because there is no immediate win or fail as a result of most decisions; gradual improvement or failure.

Anyway, an anger management doctor where my brother lives in Oregon bought 80 acres. It is hilly and he does not farm it. He rides his trail bike on it. Cattle wondered on it and crapped on his trails. He was upset so he started gut shooting them with his .22 LR. The owner of the cattle was upset. Eastern Oregon is open range. If you do not want cattle on your property, fence them out. LB told me when it was all said and done, the anger management guy paid $60,000 for gut shooting 10 head on his property. He should have built a better fence, eh? ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> As if it s not enough to worry about getting sick, or jeesh, running out of terlit paper.
> 
> I just got an emial from Medicare to be alert for scammers trying to get your personal info, on supposed free test kits, and other Covid BS.
> 
> Who knew they had a fraud department. I guess I m not that devious.
> 
> https://www.medicare.gov/forms-help-resources/help-fight-medicare-fraud?utm_campaign=20200320_gmd_prv_gal&utm_content=english&utm_medium=email&utm_source=govdelivery
> 
> - therealSteveN


Medicare fraud is one of the biggest cottage industries in this country. I don't recall the numbers I saw reported a few months ago, but it was in the gillions! ;-(((

I saw on the news last night that Customs in Chicago confiscated counterfeit COVID 19 test kits being imported. It doesn't take long for the scammers to ramp production, eh?

I saw China mentioned above. In the real world, about 5% of what they export to US is counterfeit according to business reports I have seen. A recent edition of Electrical Contractor magazine warned contractors to be aware of counterfeit electrical equipment finding its way into the distribution system. Not sure about the rest of the world, but in WA, the company administrator or master electrician is personally liable for everything the contractor does and any corrections that are required by the state; even if the company has gone bankrupt!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Brian, the Conservatives already had the guns, and just need the ammo. Plus they aren t just now learning how to shoot. Things to ponder.
> 
> - therealSteveN


I know SteveN. That was the joke. The Cons just went out and bought all the ammo so the Libs had none, they already had the artillery.


----------



## RobS888

> The slippery slope to a central government and socialism grows a bit more each day.
> - Kelly
> 
> Sounds good to me. bought time we took care of each other.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> really ? that scares me more than any pandemic !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Whatever systems Canada, Sweden, Finland, or Denmark have would be great.
> 
> Imagine if we had a country wide system, we would have reacted faster and have better utilization of equipment than the keystone cops we have now.
> 
> We have single payer military, why can't we have single payer healthcare?
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> well it s easy move move to one of those countries and you ll be very happy,bye bye and dont let the door hit you in the ass ! ass !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nope, staying here and voting blue, no matter who.
> 
> I suspect this is going to help usher in single payer.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> sounds like you need to figure out what you want to be ? and where !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Not sure why you would feel that way. Having an open mind about healthcare Insurance and acknowledging that other countries do much better than we do with far less overall costs isn't confused.


----------



## RobS888

> Whatever systems Canada, Sweden, Finland, or Denmark have would be great.
> 
> Imagine if we had a country wide system, we would have reacted faster and have better utilization of equipment than the keystone cops we have now.
> 
> We have single payer military, why can't we have single payer healthcare?
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> I don t know anyone from your last 3, but all the Canadians I know come to the states for any serious health care issues. How do you work that into your dreamer world?
> 
> Brian, the Conservatives already had the guns, and just need the ammo. Plus they aren t just now learning how to shoot. Things to ponder.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Sounds like a republican talking point. I doubt you know any Canadians, and I seriously doubt you know their healthcare issues.

There are statistics that prove you wrong, how does that fit into your dreamer world?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I know about Denmark, Sweden, And Finland. I lived in Denmark for 12years, And my wife is Swedish, also lived there. Dont believe the hype. There are plusses and minuses, like anywhere.

A plus:
My drivers license is danish, something cool about that- you pay alot to get it(1500$), but dont have to renew it until you are 70yrs of age, need to have an eye-exam. If you already have a D.License, you pay almost nothing to convert it to Danish.

A minus:
It is cold, gray, and wet.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Not sure why you would feel that way. Having an open mind about healthcare Insurance and acknowledging that other countries do much better than we do with far less overall costs isn't confused.
> 
> - RobS888


Hey, Rob, not sure where you get your info from, but you are misinformed as to the awesomeness of the healthcare systems of Sweden and Denmark. If you would like to debate the issue of socialized medicine, as opposed to privatized medicine, like adults, shoot me a PM, and we can do so. This thread is not the place!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Another point I would like to make, Rob. Italy has socialized medicine system, they didnt react very quickly. Sweden has a socialized medical system, their borders are still open, the current "feeling" is that a "herd immunity" should be allowed to develope. Maybe that changes, but hasnt yet. Denmark did react very quickly because it is a highly reactionary, very closed society; and they (a handful of people) just passed legislation that will enforce MANDATORY vaccinations(that might be effective!) for everyone if and when they deem it necessary.

Is that the kind of socialized medicine you are a fan of?


----------



## RobS888

A very smart man said don't let perfect be the enemy of good. No system is perfect, but many are better than the predatory system we have in the US. We should use the best parts of any system.

Statistics aren't hype, there very few metrics that show the US at the top for health care.

Have a nice day.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

^^^^Agreed. Plusses and minuses.


----------



## HokieKen

I can't say any of the countries with socialized medicine have showed any more of an impressive response to the pandemic than the US has. In most cases worse. Socialized medicine just means mediocre care for everyone rather than care on par with what one can afford. Personally, I think medical care is like everything else in life, you are entitled to what you earn.


----------



## RobS888

> I can't say any of the countries with socialized medicine have showed any more of an impressive response to the pandemic than the US has. In most cases worse. Socialized medicine just means mediocre care for everyone rather than care on par with what one can afford. Personally, I think medical care is like everything else in life, you are entitled to what you earn.
> 
> - HokieKen


Sorry, how do you figure it is mediocre for all? Many countries have better results than we. You can ration based on money or you can ration based on resources. If you can't cover everyone what good is it?
.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Great, lets turn this into a political health care discussion. Because that's what is important at the moment.


----------



## natgas

Things are pretty quiet and good out here in the country; it's only when we venture into our closest town that we realize what is happening---very little on the store shelves, moron people hoarding some things like it's the end of days; but most people we encounter are quiet, reserved and just somewhat worried about the future; we just need to remember that this is a 'medical crisis' and not an 'economical crisis' and that once this virus has run it's course, we will see our economy return and exceed what it has done over the past few years; we just have to be patient and vigilant and get through the next few months


----------



## kelvancra

This "publican" would say it sounds like your own words belong back at you - you don't seem to know any.

My Canadian friends, living in Wenatchee, Washington, at the time, moved back to Canada, for the "superior" health care they could get for their daughter. They were only gone two years, before they returned, for actual health care.

The side of my family, which is made up of Canadians, do not rave about the care and still come here, to the states, for a reason.

Big boys and girls (those with actual wisdom of the ages, and not suffering the loss of brain cell critical to their ability to comprehend what is going on around them) know government (i.e., that idiot, next door neighbor, who managed to con the electorate into electing him) run anything does not equate to better [than private, for profit run things].

Many of the countries some cite as superior are, compared to the U.S., tiny. Too, leaders who lead them down the utopia road are, now, back tracking. Even when they seem insistent in going down that road, they remained, for the most part, capitalist, because they knew going full on socialist would fare no better for them than it has for Venezuela, Greece, North Korea, . . . .

Then there are the details: That $80,000.00 Honda is only [an inflated] $40,000.00 here, etc.



> Whatever systems Canada, Sweden, Finland, or Denmark have would be great.
> 
> Imagine if we had a country wide system, we would have reacted faster and have better utilization of equipment than the keystone cops we have now.
> 
> We have single payer military, why can't we have single payer healthcare?
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> I don t know anyone from your last 3, but all the Canadians I know come to the states for any serious health care issues. How do you work that into your dreamer world?
> 
> Brian, the Conservatives already had the guns, and just need the ammo. Plus they aren t just now learning how to shoot. Things to ponder.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Sounds like a republican talking point. I doubt you know any Canadians, and I seriously doubt you know their healthcare issues.
> 
> There are statistics that prove you wrong, how does that fit into your dreamer world?
> 
> - RobS888


----------



## kelvancra

The BIG difference between the two situations described below has been proven time and time again. In fact, it showed at the start of the formation of this nation: When people benefit from being paid for their work (incentive), the amount of work they do grows to fit the need.

On the other hand, when they are forced to give it away, they quit making it. Sometimes, entire governments die because of it too.



> Sorry, how do you figure it is mediocre for all? Many countries have better results than we. You can ration based on money or you can ration based on resources. If you can't cover everyone what good is it?


----------



## therealSteveN

> Whatever systems Canada, Sweden, Finland, or Denmark have would be great.
> 
> Imagine if we had a country wide system, we would have reacted faster and have better utilization of equipment than the keystone cops we have now.
> 
> We have single payer military, why can't we have single payer healthcare?
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> I don t know anyone from your last 3, but all the Canadians I know come to the states for any serious health care issues. How do you work that into your dreamer world?
> 
> Brian, the Conservatives already had the guns, and just need the ammo. Plus they aren t just now learning how to shoot. Things to ponder.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Sounds like a republican talking point. I doubt you know any Canadians, and I seriously doubt you know their healthcare issues.
> 
> There are statistics that prove you wrong, how does that fit into your dreamer world?
> 
> - RobS888


More sure now, than I was before. A perfect example shown here. Regurgitation of everything you have said. IOW No your it.

I know a great number of Canadian RN's who came here to work in a real world health care atmosphere. rather than a system barely afloat, frought with problems, the biggest being you just can't get health care.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

On a positive note, over ere in the old country, lots of news now about neighbors forming groups to go round and make sure the elderly, who are quarantined in their homes, have all the basic necessities, leaving care-packages at doorsteps and so on.

ON a humorous note, my mom used to make drug runs up to Canada to get extra-strength pain meds, that couldnt be gotten in the US. She never realised that those headaches she always had were due to the fact that she never drank water. And working in the payroll department of NJ, with its endless supply of coffee, might have had something to do with it also)

On a serious note, England has socialized medicine system, and it could be described an old grey mule with three legs dragging behind it a one-wheeled cart laden with a ton of mildewed crumbling bricks.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry, shouldn't have fanned the flames ;-p Socialization of medicine won't do anything at this point to help with the current crises so it's a bit of a tangent. When I say "mediocre care for everyone" it's because I can't see a real alternative. In a privatized, capitalist healthcare system, you have Doctors who spent a decade plus paying their dues and have their own practices. Seeing those professionals costs a lot of money because frankly, they deserve a lot of money. Their service is about as valuable as a service can be and they expect compensation in kind. On the other end of the spectrum, you have people who have Medicaid who see a nurse-practitioner or PA at the low-cost clinic who are going to receive a lower standard of care because they're using resources without putting anything back into the pot.

Now, if the government steps in and says that the person at the clinic and the person at the private practice are to have the same standard of care. Does the person who was at the clinic get the higher standard of care? Not unless the government pays what the "good" doctors are accustomed to earning. What more likely happens is that those who had private insurance or paid out-of-pocket before, get degraded care in order to elevate the level of care previously given at the clinic.

And in addition, I feel sure that I'll end up paying more taxes than I currently pay for insurance because those who don't have insurance or income aren't going to be picking up the slack. Because they are the slack. And to be clear, I'm not talking about Medicare here. That, like Social Security, is earned IMO. We pay into that for the entirety of our working lives. It's not something given to use after retirement, it's insurance we pay for in advance. That's about as "social" as I care to see our healthcare system ;-)


----------



## MJClark

Please consider going through your dust masks and N95 masks and donating them to your nearest hospital. Many are in short supply. I handed all my respiratory PPE to my wife who is a nurse at the local hospital and she almost broke down in tears to see the N95 in there…


----------



## RobS888

> Whatever systems Canada, Sweden, Finland, or Denmark have would be great.
> 
> Imagine if we had a country wide system, we would have reacted faster and have better utilization of equipment than the keystone cops we have now.
> 
> We have single payer military, why can't we have single payer healthcare?
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> I don t know anyone from your last 3, but all the Canadians I know come to the states for any serious health care issues. How do you work that into your dreamer world?
> 
> Brian, the Conservatives already had the guns, and just need the ammo. Plus they aren t just now learning how to shoot. Things to ponder.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Sounds like a republican talking point. I doubt you know any Canadians, and I seriously doubt you know their healthcare issues.
> 
> There are statistics that prove you wrong, how does that fit into your dreamer world?
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> More sure now, than I was before. A perfect example shown here. Regurgitation of everything you have said. IOW No your it.
> 
> I know a great number of Canadian RN s who came here to work in a real world health care atmosphere. rather than a system barely afloat, frought with problems, the biggest being you just can t get health care.
> 
> - therealSteveN


So offensive, good luck.


----------



## RobS888

So many experts on other countries health care systems. Just amazing!


----------



## RobS888

> The BIG difference between the two situations described below has been proven time and time again. In fact, it showed at the start of the formation of this nation: When people benefit from being paid for their work (incentive), the amount of work they do grows to fit the need.
> 
> On the other hand, when they are forced to give it away, they quit making it. Sometimes, entire governments die because of it too.
> 
> Sorry, how do you figure it is mediocre for all? Many countries have better results than we. You can ration based on money or you can ration based on resources. If you can't cover everyone what good is it?
> 
> - Kelly


Forced to give it away? What are you talking about?


----------



## kelvancra

Sadly, typing slow wont cut it: Full on SOCIALISM. You started the topic here, but have already forgotten?

Regardless, don't pay your taxes, or your farm loan and see if men in SWAT gear don't show up to relieve you of "their" property.

As it was said, "[g]overnment is not reason, it is not eloquence - it is force. Like fire it is a dangerous servant and a fearful master; never for a moment should it be left to irresponsible action."


----------



## Cricket

I do not have the time or patience to monitor this thread for fussin' and fightin' so please remember the following at all times. https://www.lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/42535

In this community members are expected to treat each other with respect at all times.

There will always be disagreements and fusses between members. It is simply human nature. We truly encourage members to discuss and openly share their thoughts on a topic. It is how we all learn and life would be pretty boring if we all felt the same way.

That being said, this is not grade school. We don't gang up in little groups to take sides or encourage others to do the same.

If you were at a local get together and got into a disagreement with someone, I am guessing you would take it outside instead of ruining the party for everyone. I expect the same here.

If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.

- Cricket


----------



## pottz

thank you cricket.


----------



## natgas

Amen


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Gotcha, Cricket! And I anticipated your arrival, and that is why my last post was intended to be positive, and amusing. No more diatribe from me, just reporting in line with Pottz`s original query.


----------



## RobS888

Yes, thank you.


----------



## corelz125

Hey pottz the people out in Ca are the same here in NY? It was warm and sunny out yesterday the pathways along the Hudson river were packed with people. I guess they all think they have a magical force field around them that blocks germs.


----------



## pottz

> Hey pottz the people out in Ca are the same here in NY? It was warm and sunny out yesterday the pathways along the Hudson river were packed with people. I guess they all think they have a magical force field around them that blocks germs.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah some people just arnt taking it very serious.look at the college kids in florida on spring break,the beaches were packed until they finally closed them.


----------



## waho6o9

https://babylonbee.com/news/springbreakers-arrange-scattered-corpses-to-spell-out-yolo

Enjoy life while you can.


----------



## HokieKen

Apologies if I offended anyone. I felt it was a mature discourse on a relevant issue. If I unintentionally brought the discussion down to a lower level, my sincerest apology.


----------



## corelz125

I think they said here 54% of the people who have it are ages 18-49. I didn't think you did anything wrong Kenny.


----------



## kelvancra

The beach reminds me of the article about the Spanish flu back at the start of start of the 19th century. Thousands and thousands of New Yorkers took a flu be damned stance and had a big parade. Days later, about four thousand ended up in the hospital.


----------



## pottz

> Apologies if I offended anyone. I felt it was a mature discourse on a relevant issue. If I unintentionally brought the discussion down to a lower level, my sincerest apology.
> 
> - HokieKen


no apology needed kenny,hell if you offended anyone im about 300 apologies behind-lol.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Wife went out to store, and brought back corona virus; Didn't know it was available in 12 pack of bottles?
.
.








.
Am not mad at her for spreading this sickness into house, 
even though I asked for an amber lager or a porter; and she knows the difference!

This thread needed some crazy cooped up inside humor. HaHaHa


----------



## pottz

good one klutz i think we can all use a little more humor these days..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This is your Captain speaking. By now, you are safely seated, luggage stowed, seatbealts securely fastened as we reach cruising altitude. I will be working from home today.


----------



## ScandiaSawdust

Once the food is stocked it's time to stock up on lumber and hardware to have something to do. And use a dust mask (not a hospital mask!) to keep the lungs clean.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*Boys* and *Girls*, I threatened to boycott this this thread… I tried and lied… Not on my death bed (yet) but lie through my teeth (if I had some).

I have read a few (******************** far too many… +1 is too many) comments about I'm *young and immune*... hell put a DNR (Do Not Resuscitate) *and give up my bed* on your health care card… It's these young pups that are immune that are being given prefferance in Italy over the aged about resuscitation…wake up… we are all responsible and have an equal right to life.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> Apologies if I offended anyone. I felt it was a mature discourse on a relevant issue. If I unintentionally brought the discussion down to a lower level, my sincerest apology.
> 
> - HokieKen


I thought it a good discussion, Kenny.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

In Italy, they have just today come out and said publicly that they are no longer treating anyone over 60 years of age.

Please dont attack me for that report, I do have a sister-in-law who lives in Florence, who I am in email contact with daily.

Here in Spain, the police have roadblocks into all towns, ask for ID´s, purpose, where you live, and we must keep receipts from where weve been to show proof. Only supermarkets, pharmacies are open, banks just one day per week. The supermarkets are orderly and well stocked.

It is now being requested in several european countries that the elderly self-isolate for 3 months.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Apologies if I offended anyone. I felt it was a mature discourse on a relevant issue. If I unintentionally brought the discussion down to a lower level, my sincerest apology.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I thought it a good discussion, Kenny.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Me too. And Kenny, you are like the most sensible guy on this site.


----------



## pottz

> In Italy, they have just today come out and said publicly that they are no longer treating anyone over 60 years of age.
> 
> Please dont attack me for that report, I do have a sister-in-law who lives in Florence, who I am in email contact with daily.
> 
> Here in Spain, the police have roadblocks into all towns, ask for ID´s, purpose, where you live, and we must keep receipts from where weve been to show proof. Only supermarkets, pharmacies are open, banks just one day per week. The supermarkets are orderly and well stocked.
> 
> It is now being requested in several european countries that the elderly self-isolate for 3 months.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


wow i guess they figure at that point youve lived a good life so save the young!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Gents… the missing duck is back again…

Apologies are not needed… recrimination is not needed (oops, my apology - that should not be needed)... sensible heads and intentions are.

I haven't read ahead or back (like I normally (don't) do) so I may be squirting up my cloaca… and may be contrary to what has been penned.

Luckily I always lie about my age and don't ********************* eyetali*... yeah I read ahead… but I crap on without TP.

I mean no offense to anyone (other than my hoarding neighbour… that moved out due to limited TP storage - ********************e (naughty word)... just kidding)).

We must not lose ourselves, yet remain focused on the situation that faces us all… yep the -60 as well (have noticed a change in attitude lately).

I may have mentioned in another thread that I don't need TP… Hell, that doesn't preclude me from simpathising with those that do. If you can spare a roll, you may have hoarded one too many… if you can't let someone more needy get that NEXT available wipe they need…

And if you haven't read my blog… I don't blame you as i BS (Bull ******************** - for the foreigners - non-Australians) a lot, just remember that the shower rose beats a smelly finger… and lets try not to become a world of shower cubicle recluses and start hoarding shower-roses!


----------



## HokieKen

> After 45 years in healthcare I would certainly hope you re not ill informed either. Not sure why you thought I was talking to you.
> 
> Well, maybe what you ve said here does indeed sound a little ill-informed.
> 
> Anyway wanting to get it now, to build up immunity, is great as long as it s not to the detriment of the vulnerable. The UK wanted to do that, then quickly backflipped. And it s not working out too well in Europe, is it. Getting people infected is definitely not the way to go. And why on earth would you want it now, why not just get vaccinated when it s available. In the meantime, practise good hygiene. Sounds ill-informed to me.
> 
> The UK now has a situation that for every 8 patients needing a ventilator, there s only one available. The inconvenience of shutting things down and all the grief associated with it, is nothing if it saves lives.
> 
> "The only real fact…" - no, that s not the only real fact. In fact, it s not even a fact.
> 
> For your information, the FLU that you mention, doesn t typically kill anyone. It s the secondary infections (bacterial) that kill the vulnerable. Scientists in Australia have said that in autopsies conducted on those who have died from COVID-19 have shown non sign of bacterial, secondary infections. This virus kills on its own - the FLU that you mention, typically doesn t.
> 
> And now we have people comparing the US health system, talking down social healthcare etc… Now there s a lot of ill-informed opinions flying around. The fact is that these healthcare systems are far better than what you have in the US. It s not the healthcare system s fault that so many people are infected! But if the US was in the same boat as Europe right now, you can bet there d be a lot more deaths.
> 
> Now, Australia has one of the best healthcare systems in the world, and boy, do we pay for it in taxes. But at times like this, I m glad to be here.
> 
> At least we don t have some moron (well, moron to half the US and THE REST OF THE WORLD) spewing out rubbish to it s citizens. What a joke and laughing stock that guy is. "Mr President, what would you say to those Americans sitting at home who are scared right now?"... And his response? "I would say that you re a terrible reporter". Wow Donny, you da man! What a joke.
> 
> But keep hoarding your toilet paper, guns and ammo. Coz that s going to beat this virus!
> 
> I m done. Need to keep clear of the crazy people in the world.
> 
> - Stratinum


This is just abrasive and condescending. Anyone who states "facts" about subjective comparisons and speculations about how many people would die in what country shouldn't take such a high stance. Furthermore, read Cricket's post please. She's the boss. Also, in general, twelve posts in a forum doesn't buy you any leniency when it comes to name calling.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Stay calm SteveN! Fagetaboutit.

I would say 12 years living in Denmark, 2 years in living Sweden, 1/2 year living in Germany, and 10 years living in Spain, qualifies me to be an authority on socialized medicine. Like I said, plusses and minuses, neither outweighs the other.

Italy update: its not that they have given up on the over60´s, its that their system is overwhelmed and they dont have enough ventilators. Choices must be made according to survivability. Massive help is in transit from China and Russia, you know, the "bad guys."

Why is their medical system overwhelmed? Primarily because of the austerity measures imposed on Italy from without. They have had to make very deep cuts across the board.


----------



## pottz

thank you kenny for pointing that out,again.why doesn't everyone take a chill pill because i dont think any of qualifies as an expert here.i staarted this thread for the purpose of finding what was going on in various parts of country and world,if i wanted expert opinions i sure wouldn't come to a wood forum. so im at the point where i may ask cricket to close the thread….........now peace jocks,remember we are all in this together.,


----------



## craftsman on the lake

On another note:

Out the back door is my garage/shop and truck. If I use the truck It's only to take a ride. I don't get out of it.

Out the front door is a lake that's 4 1/2 miles long. The ice will finish going out this week, and my boat is almost ready to launch.

I make fishing lures.

'Nuf said.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... i may ask cricket to close the thread…
> - pottz


A *potts* out of the fire into the fridge… touchee!


----------



## pottz

> On another note:
> 
> Out the back door is my garage/shop and truck. If I use the truck It s only to take a ride. I don t get out of it.
> 
> Out the front door is a lake that s 4 1/2 miles long. The ice will finish going out this week, and my boat is almost ready to launch.
> 
> I make fishing lures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuf said.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake





> On another note:
> 
> Out the back door is my garage/shop and truck. If I use the truck It s only to take a ride. I don t get out of it.
> 
> Out the front door is a lake that s 4 1/2 miles long. The ice will finish going out this week, and my boat is almost ready to launch.
> 
> I make fishing lures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuf said.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


now somebody is talking sense, ;-)


----------



## pottz

> ... i may ask cricket to close the thread…
> - pottz
> 
> A *potts* out of the fire into the fridge… touchee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


well when a potts over heats ya take it off the fire,right ducks!


----------



## craftsman on the lake

> On another note:
> 
> Out the back door is my garage/shop and truck. If I use the truck It s only to take a ride. I don t get out of it.
> 
> Out the front door is a lake that s 4 1/2 miles long. The ice will finish going out this week, and my boat is almost ready to launch.
> 
> I make fishing lures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuf said.
> 
> now somebody is talking sense, ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Yesterday our new Governor sends out an email. She's an avid angler, knows the calming effect. She's made all fishing licenses this year free. And I just got my lifetime one the other day. Many other states are closing lakes. To me it's pretty much the best social distancing thing around. And I don't think you can catch anything from catching a fish.


----------



## pottz

closing lakes,yeah that makes total sense.i think as long as boats stay 6 feet apart your good right?  it's that kinda logic that blows my mind. hey dont get arrested for fishing my friend-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> well when a potts over heats ya take it off the fire,right ducks!
> - pottz


And throw a *"penny bunger"* down the spout… then listen for the fffffart (small explosion between the legs)!


> ... hey dont get arrested for *fishing* my friend-lol.
> - pottz


 One should if spelled with a *P*....

Damn you *pottzy* I swore (often) to unwatch…

Where's *Cricket*?... I need my non-reading status back!



> .... And I don t think you can catch anything from catching a fish.
> - Craftsman on the lake


More so a matter of *scales*... like a low *DOH Ray Me…*.

*PS.* Can I quote some STATS… 100% pissed… bloody cheap vino!

*PP Bloody SSSS.* Those sideways photos haven't dissipated. Just got an out-off contact gotcha!


----------



## wormil

Local government now requires retail business owners to screen employees and customers before allowing them through the door. No one with a temperature of 100.4 or higher and/or a cough and difficulty breathing are allowed to enter. Some businesses are also providing gloves and require customers to wear them.


----------



## kelvancra

Let them starve, I say [end sarcasm font]



> Local government now requires retail business owners to screen employees and customers before allowing them through the door. No one with a temperature of 100.4 or higher and/or a cough and difficulty breathing are allowed to enter. Some businesses are also providing gloves and require customers to wear them.
> 
> - Woodknack


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Let them starve, I say [end sarcasm font]
> - Kelly


C'mon *pottzy*, *Cricket*... shut this down… I may have read this wrong, but I want to string this guy up… not what may be considered as a +ve message… even with the brackets!


----------



## kelvancra

Ducky, that reaches the level of troll. Yes, your reading abilities, in this instance, suck.

Oh, and I carry, so the "string him up" might not go as you planed.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

"for the word sarcasm is repugnant in a free and open society." Some famous guy said that, or something like it.

This is a good thread, cant WE just stick to the OP´s query, though…...................


----------



## HokieKen

I'll have a healthy dose of that social distancing C'man!

Them feathers are over-ruffled LBD ;-) Kelly wasn't being nasty.

Don't shut it down Pottz, it's a good thread. Aside from a couple of posts I haven't seen anything nasty or hurtful. Hell, I've seen LOTS more venom in threads about sharpening!!!

Cases in my little corner of VA went from 0-6 since Friday. Everything is still pretty mellow though. I will say I saw way more people outdoors this weekend than is usual. Walking, mowing the lawn, fishing the river banks etc. Thankfully people are showing the common sense not to be crowding into parks and playgrounds. Personally, I'm going back to work again today. No rest for the weary!

My wife was at the grocery store last night and said there were several packs of toilet paper and nobody was going after them. Maybe that silliness is nearing an end


----------



## HokieKen

> "for the word sarcasm is repugnant in a free and open society." Some famous guy said that, or something like it.
> 
> This is a good thread, cant WE just stick to the OP´s query, though…...................
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit but the highest form of intellegence - Oscar Wilde


----------



## Peteybadboy

On a lighter note. I'm playing golf today. Separate carts. No touching anything. It's good to be outside. Also, I think by the CDC's numbers the expansion rate is slowing. (here in the U.S.) Tomorrow back in the shop to make something. Be safe all.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Said the woodworking enthusiast femme fatale with zero projects posted.

Jeez, somebutty gots issues! Sounds like someone who would fit right in over at Zero Hedge comments section. Come to think of it, most of those guys are intelligent and tactful.

Ventured out into the civilized world today. Everything seems orderly, no one was freaking if someone coughed or had the sniffles. Fresh, packaged meat is in short supply, and Italian pasta. Lots of TP. Id say about 30% of folks were wearing masks of one variety or another. Lots of tradesmen on their way to and from. Zero northern european tourists, which, despite lack of income for the industry, is a good thing for us locals.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, in the US we've consistently maintained one of the highest standards of living in the world for better than two centuries. So, we must not be too stupid. Stupidity is generally a flag flown proudly colored in one's articulation. So one will draw what conclusions one may.

Sounds very similar to how life is progressing here Brian. Except I'm still not seeing a lot of masks on the public in general. I do see a lot of gloves but those even seem to be primarily by employees in grocery and retail stores. Even though the US evidently has the world's worst healthcare system, we seem to be limping along okay ;-)


----------



## craftsman on the lake

> On a lighter note. I m playing golf today. Separate carts. No touching anything. It s good to be outside. Also, I think by the CDC s numbers the expansion rate is slowing. (here in the U.S.) Tomorrow back in the shop to make something. Be safe all.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


My niece says that at her golf club they have the holes blocked so the ball doesn't go into it and you have to reach in to get it. I don't play golf but would that sort of be like pool without pockets?

Still only 80 here in Maine but it will ramp up faster now, like everywhere else. I guess you can't fool mother nature huh? We are not beyond population control in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Sigh…. I follow the John Hopkins data charts that keep these records. We've moved up to third place for the country's infection count. We're a big country but we haven't been at it as long as some others. We're climbing too fast I think.


----------



## pottz

> Let them starve, I say [end sarcasm font]
> - Kelly
> 
> C mon *pottzy*, *Cricket*... shut this down… I may have read this wrong, but I want to string this guy up… not what may be considered as a +ve message… even with the brackets!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


as long as we all play nice lets continue the thread,people need to share there experiences,it helps ease the tension of a situation most have never experienced and hopefully never will again.peace guys.


----------



## RobS888

> Stay calm SteveN! Fagetaboutit.
> 
> I would say 12 years living in Denmark, 2 years in living Sweden, 1/2 year living in Germany, and 10 years living in Spain, qualifies me to be an authority on socialized medicine. Like I said, plusses and minuses, *neither outweighs the other. *
> 
> Italy update: its not that they have given up on the over60´s, its that their system is overwhelmed and they dont have enough ventilators. Choices must be made according to survivability. Massive help is in transit from China and Russia, you know, the "bad guys."
> 
> Why is their medical system overwhelmed? Primarily because of the austerity measures imposed on Italy from without. *They have had to make very deep cuts across the board*.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*neither outweighs the other. *
I'd have to say the one that provides for most of their citizens is the best. We have 10s of millions with no coverage.

*They have had to make very deep cuts across the board*.
Interesting, so Germany must spend the most since their death rate is pretty far down the list compared to most other countries. Spain seems to be on the same trajectory as Italy.


----------



## HokieKen

> *neither outweighs the other. *
> *I d have to say the one that provides for most of their citizens is the best*. We have 10s of millions with no coverage.
> ...
> 
> - RobS888


Only one side of the coin though. It's an issue of quality vs quantity. There are finite resources any way you slice it.


----------



## RobS888

> *neither outweighs the other. *
> *I d have to say the one that provides for most of their citizens is the best*. We have 10s of millions with no coverage.
> ...
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> Only one side of the coin though. It s an issue of quality vs quantity. There are finite resources any way you slice it.
> 
> - HokieKen


I see it as a greed issue, I have mine so, I don't care about you.

I can't get my head around (I'm sure this part will generate more comments) the idea of letting people go without, so I can have more. If the government can't keep its people healthy, what good is it? We have socialized military, why not socialized insurance?


----------



## HokieKen

I understand your point Rob. Not saying it's invalid by any stretch. But, the same argument can be applied to anything. Why should you have a nicer car than me? Or a bigger house than me? Sure, I live in my parents basement and play video games 20 hours a day while you go to work 60 hours a week trying to better yourself and your standard of living. Does that mean you deserve the nicer car and bigger house? And I do understand that healthcare and luxury items are different but IMO, the principle still applies.

And, there's already taxpayer funded programs that provide a minimum standard of care for people who can't afford it. What we're really talking about it is lowering the standard that those who earn it have earned in order to raise the standard for those who don't put anything back into the pot.

Ideally, we'd all have top-quality care. But, again, finite resources. I know Jesus fed 5,000 with two fish and a loaf of bread (forgive me if I'm mis-remembering any of that…) but Jesus hasn't ran for office that I'm aware of ;-)


----------



## DS

In Arizona, the State closed Bars and restaurants, but is encouraging takeout orders.
Those who can telecommute, are working from home.

The local news have the weather being reported from the anchor's personal homes over a video conference.

We are still working in the shop and we are fortunate to be able to have significant distance between work stations. (Only 10 employees or so in 8500sf shop) Everybody is wiping down the surfaces they routinely touch to disinfect everything.

Our hardwood vendor called and said they we unsure if they would remain open much longer. My boss loaded up the warehouse with the next month's of orders worth of lumber and sheet goods. 
17 units of sheet goods are now stacked anywhere they can fit in the back of the shop.

We'll see how this plays out. We kind of suspect there will a time when the Governor shuts everything down like other states have down. Until then, we are producing jobs.

We already have one of our clients who suspended their job site and postponed delivery of their cabinetry indefinitely. Hopefully this won't be the trend going forward.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

> I understand your point Rob. Not saying it s invalid by any stretch. But, the same argument can be applied to anything. Why should you have a nicer car than me? Or a bigger house than me? Sure, I live in my parents basement and play video games 20 hours a day while you go to work 60 hours a week trying to better yourself and your standard of living. Does that mean you deserve the nicer car and bigger house? And I do understand that healthcare and luxury items are different but IMO, the principle still applies.
> 
> And, there s already taxpayer funded programs that provide a minimum standard of care for people who can t afford it. What we re really talking about it is lowering the standard that those who earn it have earned in order to raise the standard for those who don t put anything back into the pot.
> 
> Ideally, we d all have top-quality care. But, again, finite resources. I know Jesus fed 5,000 with two fish and a loaf of bread (forgive me if I m mis-remembering any of that…) but Jesus hasn t ran for office that I m aware of ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Because right now, in this circumstance. It's the right thing to do. I'm sure glad the countries nurses don't think this way with this going on.
And I don't know if Jesus would have run for office but after reading the bible if he did he'd be a pacifist, and very left wing liberal. He was when he lived.


----------



## RobS888

> I understand your point Rob. Not saying it s invalid by any stretch. But, the same argument can be applied to anything. Why should you have a nicer car than me? Or a bigger house than me? Sure, I live in my parents basement and play video games 20 hours a day while you go to work 60 hours a week trying to better yourself and your standard of living. Does that mean you deserve the nicer car and bigger house? And I do understand that healthcare and luxury items are different but IMO, the principle still applies.
> 
> And, there s already taxpayer funded programs that provide a minimum standard of care for people who can t afford it. What we re really talking about it is lowering the standard that those who earn it have earned in order to raise the standard for those who don t put anything back into the pot.
> 
> Ideally, we d all have top-quality care. But, again, finite resources. I know Jesus fed 5,000 with two fish and a loaf of bread (forgive me if I m mis-remembering any of that…) but Jesus hasn t ran for office that I m aware of ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I reject the idea that healthcare is comparable to luxury items, I see it as a human right.

I haven't heard of any countries that provide universal healthcare (or at least try to) wanting to switch to a predatory system like we have.

Canadians had the exact same system as us until the late 60s or early 70s, they overwhelmingly reject going back to our type of system. I mention them because they would be the most comparable. They know everything about ours and wouldn't want it. The idea that you should get better or faster treatment based on your wealth is anathema to their approach.

Watch this Canadian doctor testifying before the US senate. (side note: Burr embarrasses himself). She makes great points. I like how the one lady says Canadians are too polite to complain about healthcare!


----------



## HokieKen

> Because right now, in this circumstance. It s the right thing to do. I m sure glad the countries nurses don t think this way with this going on.
> And I don t know if Jesus would have run for office but after reading the bible if he did he d be a pacifist, and very left wing liberal. He was when he lived.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


For the record, I totally agree, in this circumstance, everyone should be treated and with equal urgency. Even discounting ethical considerations, that's simply in the best interest of society as a whole. However, there are still finite resources. We're starting to see that in Italy and England and we saw it in China. There will be people who need respirators who aren't going to get them because there simply aren't enough to go around. We'll never, under any system, be able to give everyone everything they need because there will always be limitations on resources.


----------



## RobS888

> I understand your point Rob. Not saying it s invalid by any stretch. But, the same argument can be applied to anything. Why should you have a nicer car than me? Or a bigger house than me? Sure, I live in my parents basement and play video games 20 hours a day while you go to work 60 hours a week trying to better yourself and your standard of living. Does that mean you deserve the nicer car and bigger house? And I do understand that healthcare and luxury items are different but IMO, the principle still applies.
> 
> And, there s already taxpayer funded programs that provide a minimum standard of care for people who can t afford it. What we re really talking about it is lowering the standard that those who earn it have earned in order to raise the standard for those who don t put anything back into the pot.
> 
> Ideally, we d all have top-quality care. But, again, finite resources. I know Jesus fed 5,000 with two fish and a loaf of bread (forgive me if I m mis-remembering any of that…) but Jesus hasn t ran for office that I m aware of ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Because right now, in this circumstance. It s the right thing to do. I m sure glad the countries nurses don t think this way with this going on.
> And I don t know if Jesus would have run for office but after reading the bible if he did he d be a pacifist, and very left wing liberal. He was when he lived.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


I'll get crap for this, but I think Bernie has the closest to what JC's platform would be. And no, I'm not a Bernie Bro.


----------



## RobS888

> Because right now, in this circumstance. It s the right thing to do. I m sure glad the countries nurses don t think this way with this going on.
> And I don t know if Jesus would have run for office but after reading the bible if he did he d be a pacifist, and very left wing liberal. He was when he lived.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake
> 
> For the record, I totally agree, in this circumstance, everyone should be treated and with equal urgency. Even discounting ethical considerations, that s simply in the best interest of society as a whole. However, there are still finite resources. We re starting to see that in Italy and England and we saw it in China. There will be people who need respirators who aren t going to get them because there simply aren t enough to go around. We ll never, under any system, be able to give everyone everything they need because there will always be limitations on resources.
> 
> - HokieKen


I didn't see it in China, they built 2 hospitals in a week. Italy has a pretty high average age, so that may have far more to do with it than the healthcare system. I also wonder if any cultural aspects are coming into play. Are more physically demonstrative counties getting far worse results?


----------



## HokieKen

LOL to the Bernie Bro Rob 

I may be wrong about China running low on respirators but I read recently that at the peak of the outbreak, they had one respirator for every 8 people that needed one. I don't recall the source of that article right now though because I've read so friggin' many the past couple weeks.

And, to clarify, I'm not blaming the shortage of resources on any of those country's healthcare systems. I was just making the point that regardless of the system, there will always be limited resources and there has to be a way to allocate said resources.

I'll watch the youtube video later today when I can turn the volume on.


----------



## pottz

> I understand your point Rob. Not saying it s invalid by any stretch. But, the same argument can be applied to anything. Why should you have a nicer car than me? Or a bigger house than me? Sure, I live in my parents basement and play video games 20 hours a day while you go to work 60 hours a week trying to better yourself and your standard of living. Does that mean you deserve the nicer car and bigger house? And I do understand that healthcare and luxury items are different but IMO, the principle still applies.
> 
> And, there s already taxpayer funded programs that provide a minimum standard of care for people who can t afford it. What we re really talking about it is lowering the standard that those who earn it have earned in order to raise the standard for those who don t put anything back into the pot.
> 
> Ideally, we d all have top-quality care. But, again, finite resources. I know Jesus fed 5,000 with two fish and a loaf of bread (forgive me if I m mis-remembering any of that…) but Jesus hasn t ran for office that I m aware of ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


+1 totally agree kenny,we live in a free enterprise country and i wouldn't trade what we have foe anything.it's not perfect nor is anything in this world.show me that system that gives the best health care to everyone,it just doesn't exist.


----------



## RobS888

> LOL to the Bernie Bro Rob
> 
> I may be wrong about China running low on respirators but I read recently that at the peak of the outbreak, they had one respirator for every 8 people that needed one. I don t recall the source of that article right now though because I ve read so friggin many the past couple weeks.
> 
> And, to clarify, I m not blaming the shortage of resources on any of those country s healthcare systems. I was just making the point that regardless of the system, there will always be limited resources and there has to be a way to allocate said resources.
> 
> I ll watch the youtube video later today when I can turn the volume on.
> 
> - HokieKen


I understand the argument, I just believe that my need for care should be foremost in the doctors mind, not how I'll pay.


----------



## pottz

delete


----------



## waho6o9

Did you see water leaking from the ceiling in the 2 week built Chinese hospital?

"I reject the idea that healthcare is comparable to luxury items, I see it as a human right."

See what you want.


----------



## corelz125

I put in more than what some people earn in a year for my health insurance and after we go to a Dr we have a co pay then I get another bill a month later for another % that the insurance didn't cover. I usually have to wait about 6 weeks to see the Dr. to begin with.


----------



## RobS888

> Did you see water leaking from the ceiling in the 2 week built Chinese hospital?
> 
> "I reject the idea that healthcare is comparable to luxury items, I see it as a human right."
> 
> See what you want.
> 
> - waho6o9


I don't want a Chinese emergency built hospital and never even suggested that! Are you saying providing health care to every American would make us like China?

My point was they were throwing a lot of resources to contain the outbreak. Could we do that? It would take us longer than 2 weeks to even decide we needed hospitals.


----------



## Knockonit

We still have two crews working in the field, and presently have no one postponing or advocating movement of project dates. 
As we do mostly remodeling and additions, it seems silly for some as we are far from being in contact with residents, as they are typically out of residence whilst we work.

also have another crew, doing deck work on a few jobs, folks here in Arizona are calm and seem to be Ok overall.

i'm still making sales calls, one day a week, and in discussion with most (average age is 40 plus, are concerned but not frantic) me thinks if new media would quit the blitz of horsefeather information, things would calm down and be more reasonable on some aspects of the "so called crisis" 
rj in az


----------



## RobS888

> I put in more than what some people earn in a year for my health insurance and after we go to a Dr we have a co pay then I get another bill a month later for another % that the insurance didn t cover. I usually have to wait about 6 weeks to see the Dr. to begin with.
> 
> - corelz125


Excellent points. I live just outside of Baltimore and some specialists take 6 weeks as well.

My understanding is the Canadian system is just major medical and people have supplemental insurance for some other stuff, but the costs are really low like $75/month. Medicine isn't covered unless you get it at the hospital, it is far less than what we pay. Like unfathomably lower. They have private services, but the government is the insurance payer, single payer.

In the British system the government owns most stuff and pays for most services. A doctor works for the government.

I think this is what many Americans are afraid of; the Canadian system sounds much better to me.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

> I put in more than what some people earn in a year for my health insurance and after we go to a Dr we have a co pay then I get another bill a month later for another % that the insurance didn t cover. I usually have to wait about 6 weeks to see the Dr. to begin with.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Excellent points. I live just outside of Baltimore and some specialists take 6 weeks as well.
> 
> My understanding is the Canadian system is just major medical and people have supplemental insurance for some other stuff, but the costs are really low like $75/month. Medicine isn t covered unless you get it at the hospital, it is far less than what we pay. Like unfathomably lower. They have private services, but the government is the insurance payer, single payer.
> 
> In the British system the government owns most stuff and pays for most services. A doctor works for the government.
> 
> I think this is what many Americans are afraid of; the Canadian system sounds much better to me.
> 
> - RobS888


I worked with a teacher here in Maine who had dual citizenship as she was from Canada. After retiring with 35 yrs in the state pension system and medical, which is very good btw. She moved back to Canada for medical because her husband had health issues. Her reasons were it was easier to get service, they payed more of the bill, and the service was pretty much the same. She lived here almost all her life. I don't think she'd move her husband back there if the healthcare wasn't good.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> In the British system the government owns most stuff and pays for most services. A doctor works for the government.
> 
> I think this is what many Americans are afraid of; the Canadian system sounds much better to me.
> 
> - RobS888


That's one thing that terrifies me Rob. I want a cocky surgeon who pulls in 7 figures and has a god-complex and a reputation to protect because his income is dependent on it over me if I'm laid open on the operating table. What I don't want is a civil servant with a big heart who had to take his m-cats 3 times before he finally got waitlisted at a state-funded medical school that makes $150k a year and will be lucky if congress approves his 3% cost of living increase next year. And I certainly don't want the government telling me which one I have to "choose".


----------



## RobS888

> ...
> In the British system the government owns most stuff and pays for most services. A doctor works for the government.
> 
> I think this is what many Americans are afraid of; the Canadian system sounds much better to me.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> That s one thing that terrifies me Rob. I want a cocky surgeon who pulls in 7 figures and has a god-complex and a reputation to protect because his income is dependent on it over me if I m laid open on the operating table. What I don t want is a civil servant with a big heart who had to take his m-cats 3 times before he finally got waitlisted at a state-funded medical school that makes $150k a year and will be lucky if congress approves his 3% cost of living increase next year. And I certainly don t want the government telling me which one I have to "choose".
> 
> - HokieKen


I agree, I think single payer is preferable for many reasons and doctors not working for the government is one of them. One other thing to consider is we all have insurance companies making decisions for us based on profit and not outcome for us. That really scares me.


----------



## HokieKen

And a valid fear it is. But you can also choose to get a different insurance company or pay for care yourself. Having one option (for anything, not just healthcare) makes me a little queasy…


----------



## RobS888

> And a valid fear it is. But you can also choose to get a different insurance company or pay for care yourself. Having one option (for anything, not just healthcare) makes me a little queasy…
> 
> - HokieKen


I get my healthcare through work, so I can select a different plan, but not really a different company.

In single payer you could select any doctor, not just ones your plan wants you to use.

Choice, but without the predatory aspect is why I think the Canadian one would work best for us.


----------



## HokieKen

I get my healthcare at work too Rob. But we CAN choose a different company, we would just have to pay a lot more for it. And, it may just be my plan but I can see any doctor I want whether they're in my network or not. It's just a higher co-pay/deductible for out-of-network services. I don't want to state that as a general case though because I don't really know if it is or not.

In any case, you make a well-reasoned argument. I'm not on-board with socialized medicine (or anything) at this point because I just don't see a way it works without either a lower standard of care than some currently enjoy or a higher cost to some than insurance currently costs, or both. I must admit to being ignorant of the way the Canadian system works though and find your points about privatized providers and a government managed "major" medical with supplemental insurance available pretty persuasive. Not fully convincing but persuasive ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Stay calm SteveN! Fagetaboutit.
> 
> I would say 12 years living in Denmark, 2 years in living Sweden, 1/2 year living in Germany, and 10 years living in Spain, qualifies me to be an authority on socialized medicine. Like I said, plusses and minuses, *neither outweighs the other. *
> 
> Italy update: its not that they have given up on the over60´s, its that their system is overwhelmed and they dont have enough ventilators. Choices must be made according to survivability. Massive help is in transit from China and Russia, you know, the "bad guys."
> 
> Why is their medical system overwhelmed? Primarily because of the austerity measures imposed on Italy from without. *They have had to make very deep cuts across the board*.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *neither outweighs the other. *
> I d have to say the one that provides for most of their citizens is the best. We have 10s of millions with no coverage.
> 
> *They have had to make very deep cuts across the board*.
> Interesting, so Germany must spend the most since their death rate is pretty far down the list compared to most other countries. Spain seems to be on the same trajectory as Italy.
> 
> - RobS888


Have you ever even been to Europe? Let alone live here. I am not saying that your idealistic view is misguided, or wrong. Of course, healthcare should be of quality and apply to all at a reasonable cost to the people as a whole. Nor am I of the opinion that the American system is the greatest. What I am saying is that the system in Denmark, or Sweden, or Spain, is not ideal either. You do not get to choose your doctor. That is decided by where you live. In my case, there is one doctor for about 2000 people, and she is only in her office one day per week.

I could go into a very lengthy description but I cant be bothered, and it has nothing to do with the OP´s query, ie., subject of this thread. I invited you to discuss it via PM but you declined the offer.

In Denmark, To cover all the great super fantastic "FREE" stuff:

Income tax is 45%, and anything over 50thousand$ is taxed at 70%. A slew of other taxes on top of that, like an outrageous sugar-tax. If you receive unemployment pay, or maternity leave pay, that is taxed too. And all goods and services are far more expensive than they are in the States, except beer; and in Sweden alcohol is strictly regulated by the State and can only be bought in State dispensaries, and they know exactly how much you have been buying. The affluent have private health-care and go to private clinics in all european countries. Hmmm? I wonder why that is….............

Those austerity measures I spoke of were imposed on Spain too! By whom? By that country you mentioned as being better off than Italy. Food for thought, there…........


----------



## therealSteveN

> Apologies if I offended anyone. I felt it was a mature discourse on a relevant issue. If I unintentionally brought the discussion down to a lower level, my sincerest apology.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I thought it a good discussion, Kenny.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop
> 
> Me too. And Kenny, you are like the most sensible guy on this site.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Me 3, and yes, Kenny is the voice of reason.


----------



## waho6o9

"In single payer you could select any doctor, not just ones your plan wants you to use."

Wrong.

Enjoy your day Sir


----------



## RobS888

> "In single payer you could select any doctor, not just ones your plan wants you to use."
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Enjoy your day Sir
> 
> - waho6o9


Do you have anything to back that up? I mean opinion is ok, but to make an argument you need to show that in a single payer system like in Canada you can't select your doctor (assuming there are more than one for a rural area like mentioned above). Most cities would have many and they work for themselves, not the government.

If I'm wrong about Canada it should be easy to show… but this is my understanding.

From the OHIP website: (*O*ntario *H*ospitalization *I*nsurance *P*lan)
https://www.ontario.ca/page/find-family-doctor-or-nurse-practitioner

Find a family doctor or nurse practitioner

A family doctor or nurse practitioner is your primary health care provider - meaning they are the person you make an appointment with when you have a new, non-emergency health concern. You can learn more about their services below.

Visits to a doctor or nurse practitioner are publicly funded - meaning you don't have to pay.

Here are two options to find a family doctor or nurse practitioner who is accepting new patients:

Register with our Health Care Connect service and have a nurse find a doctor or nurse practitioner for you.
Use The College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario's Find a Doctor search.
choose "Advanced Search" to find a doctor near you (by city/town or postal code)
click on "Additional Search Options" to narrow your search (to family doctors and/or language spoken)
contact the doctor to check if they are accepting new patients


----------



## therealSteveN

duplicate


----------



## HokieKen

Well, looks like all non-essential businesses shut down at midnight tomorrow in VA. I just got a letter in e-mail that I'm supposed to print and keep in my vehicle in case I'm pulled over on my way to/from work. I'm okay with the closures. I'm definitely not okay with cops pulling me over in my vehicle to see where I'm going. What if I'm simply going stir crazy at home and hopped in the truck to take a drive? If I have 15 people in the truck with me, I get it but why do I need to justify where I'm going?


----------



## Knockonit

What if I'm simply going stir crazy at home and hopped in the truck to take a drive? If I have 15 people in the truck with me, I get it but why do I need to justify where I'm going?

no truer words written, why do we need to justify our need to be out in open
Rj in az


----------



## RobS888

> Have you ever even been to Europe? Let alone live here. I am not saying that your idealistic view is misguided, or wrong. Of course, healthcare should be of quality and apply to all at a reasonable cost to the people as a whole. Nor am I of the opinion that the American system is the greatest. What I am saying is that the system in Denmark, or Sweden, or Spain, is not ideal either. You do not get to choose your doctor. That is decided by where you live. In my case, there is one doctor for about 2000 people, and she is only in her office one day per week.
> 
> I could go into a very lengthy description but I cant be bothered, and it has nothing to do with the OP´s query, ie., subject of this thread. I invited you to discuss it via PM but you declined the offer.
> 
> In Denmark, To cover all the great super fantastic "FREE" stuff:
> 
> Income tax is 45%, and anything over 50thousand$ is taxed at 70%. A slew of other taxes on top of that, like an outrageous sugar-tax. If you receive unemployment pay, or maternity leave pay, that is taxed too. And all goods and services are far more expensive than they are in the States, except beer; and in Sweden alcohol is strictly regulated by the State and can only be bought in State dispensaries, and they know exactly how much you have been buying. The affluent have private health-care and go to private clinics in all european countries. Hmmm? I wonder why that is….............
> 
> Those austerity measures I spoke of were imposed on Spain too! By whom? By that country you mentioned as being better off than Italy. Food for thought, there…........
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I seem to recall the austerity measures for the PIGS was because they practically collapsed and Germany was funding the recovery! Big Time!


----------



## RobS888

> Well, looks like all non-essential businesses shut down at midnight tomorrow in VA. I just got a letter in e-mail that I m supposed to print and keep in my vehicle in case I m pulled over on my way to/from work. I m okay with the closures. I m definitely not okay with cops pulling me over in my vehicle to see where I m going. What if I m simply going stir crazy at home and hopped in the truck to take a drive? If I have 15 people in the truck with me, I get it but why do I need to justify where I m going?
> 
> - HokieKen


so you don't go somewhere and make people sick.


----------



## HokieKen

> Well, looks like all non-essential businesses shut down at midnight tomorrow in VA. I just got a letter in e-mail that I m supposed to print and keep in my vehicle in case I m pulled over on my way to/from work. I m okay with the closures. I m definitely not okay with cops pulling me over in my vehicle to see where I m going. What if I m simply going stir crazy at home and hopped in the truck to take a drive? If I have 15 people in the truck with me, I get it but why do I need to justify where I m going?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> so you don t go somewhere and make people sick.
> 
> - RobS888


Totally understand that. Which is why all non-essential businesses are closed and why groups larger than 10 people aren't allowed to gather and why we are supposed to maintain a 6' personal space. Sigh. I guess I understand that the authorities can enforce those measures. But if I'm going down the road in my truck, I'm not breaking any of those rules. And VA doesn't have any shelter-in-place mandates or travel restrictions that I'm aware of yet. I'll observe them if/when we do but I don't think they need to be enforced until such time as they exist either…


----------



## kelvancra

The problem with imposing marital law, by whatever name it's called, is:

1) there are only so many sheriffs, townies and troopers to go round;

2) if representatives of the people start obstructing people's ability to access necessities, you have all but declared war on them and some of those playing soldier are going to get dropped;

3) some neighborhoods will be unsafe places;

4) many of us live an hour or more away from reasonable shopping resources and MUST be out on the roads to get there;

5) many of us are an hour or more away from our doctors;

6) you cannot shut everything, except medical facilities, down and expect to survive, or to be allowed to live, for that matter.

NOTES:

Farmers still need seed, fertilizer and must fill out paperwork for water and electric. Plans to do away with
that need take time, especially when discovered needed after the fact.

People don't stop needing plumbers, electricians, HVAC people and so on. Others don't stop needing to do
their own repairs.

People needing oxygen may not be able to afford the cost of having someone deliver it to them.

People still need cars repaired, to chase down groceries.

. . . .

The above is why handing all control of our lives to a few idiot neighbors, who politic-ed their way into government, doesn't work for those aware of the goings on around them.

Those politicians calling for martial law, without calling it martial law, can send EVERYONE a phone message about an endangered kid, but cannot use the same system to limit school break parties and so on?

Then there is that just because one person thinks we should give up freedoms does not mean the one unwilling to is wrong, or the first one is his/her boss.

A little common sense goes a long ways. We can still do what we need to do, we just need to do it differently, FOR NOW (e.g., that social distancing thing, the smaller crowd thing, etc.).


----------



## RobS888

> Well, looks like all non-essential businesses shut down at midnight tomorrow in VA. I just got a letter in e-mail that I m supposed to print and keep in my vehicle in case I m pulled over on my way to/from work. I m okay with the closures. I m definitely not okay with cops pulling me over in my vehicle to see where I m going. What if I m simply going stir crazy at home and hopped in the truck to take a drive? If I have 15 people in the truck with me, I get it but why do I need to justify where I m going?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> so you don t go somewhere and make people sick.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> Totally understand that. Which is why all non-essential businesses are closed and why groups larger than 10 people aren t allowed to gather and why we are supposed to maintain a 6 personal space. Sigh. I guess I understand that the authorities can enforce those measures. But if I m going down the road in my truck, I m not breaking any of those rules. And VA doesn t have any shelter-in-place mandates or travel restrictions that I m aware of yet. I ll observe them if/when we do but I don t think they need to be enforced until such time as they exist either…
> 
> - HokieKen


Here in MD, our governor (that I didn't vote for, but is doing a really good job) said non-essential businesses have to close at 5m.

ANNAPOLIS, Md. (WBOC/AP)- Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan ordered all non-essential businesses in the state to close effective at 5 p.m. Monday, March 23, to prevent further spread of COVID-19. He also announced initiatives to provide relief to small businesses and employees.

"Furthermore aggressive actions will be taken by state and local authorities to disperse these gatherings," Hogan said in a Monday press conference. The governor explained that many Maryland residents continue to flout social distancing guidelines and ignored a ban on mass gatherings of more than 10 people.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> +1 totally agree kenny,we live in a free enterprise country and i wouldn t trade what we have foe anything.it s not perfect nor is anything in this world.show me that system that gives the best health care to everyone,it just doesn t exist.
> 
> - pottz


I believe the nonprofit system in the US after WWII up until the introduction of no holds barred predatory capitalism in the 80s was about as good as it ever got. We had good, affordable care. When we checked in for our first kid to be born, they asked how I would pay anything the insurance did not cover. I told her, "COD." She asked what that was supposed to mean. I said, "Cash on delivery." She said, "Well! You can see the business office tomorrow." I didn't bother. The total was a few hundred dollars and our share was a hundred or less.

20 years later, our first grand kid was over $10K! Predatory capitalism and the end of nonprofit healthcare was in full swing.

My mom was an RN. She established the Home Health Department at the local hospital. She was instrumental starting one of the first Meals on Wheels before it became the national standard it is today. She said she did a lot of good for patients in those days. By the time she retired in the early 90s, she said she spent 3/4 of the day doing worthless paperwork for insurance companies that no one would ever look at. CEOs of health insurance companies rake in billions in personal compensation as the services to the patients continues to decline.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I seem to recall the austerity measures for the PIGS was because they practically collapsed and Germany was funding the recovery! Big Time!
> 
> - RobS888


You do not have even a clue as to what has been going on in the EU, for if you did you would not have made that half-baked statement. Why do you suppose "they practically collapsed?" Answer that, wise guy.

I suggest you do some homework. You cant go anywhere, so might as well learn something.

I will graciously give you some starting points: IMF. Brussels. Who/where/why decides the inflated market value of the Euro that destroys the capability of others to compete in the COMMON market? And thus maintains dominion. Hint: their flag is black, red, and yellow.

And what do you suppose was their motive for doing so, to so readily help out their stricken fellows.? Could it not have been to buy up hard assets after financial tactical maneuvering had destroyed their economies, ie., Greece, Italy, Spain.?

You have my word, Pottz, and every ONE! this is my last off-topic post.


----------



## HokieKen

I read about how your governor was handling the situation Rob and I was impressed with his reasoning and communication of it for why "stay at home" mandates aren't necessary if you put other, smaller measures in place and everyone complies with them. I like his tact. I hope the implementation goes well up there.

I also wanted to say that my last posts were unfounded :-/ I don't want to suggest in any way that measures being taken aren't warranted. Honestly, being given a letter to show to police so that I can go to work was kind of a gut punch for me. I guess just tangible realizations about how our world is changing in front of our eyes make things a little more real. Also, I don't want to suggest that anyone should not comply with what measures are put in place. This is not martial law and this is not government overstepping IMHO. These are drastic steps in response to a drastic situation and they're being recommended by scientists and not bureaucrats. To date, I'm unaware of any inappropriate action by authorities to enforce any of these measures. I've sure seen a lot of dumbasses flaunting their unwillingness to comply with them though.

Stat safe and stay positive people. You know how you can tell this isn't an abuse of power? Cause nobody's making money. Least of all the government.


----------



## corelz125

They gave us those letters today at work too Kenny. Our situation is a lot worse then every place else in the country and seems to be getting worse by the hour. I would rather stay home than need that letter. As long as the jobs are open we have to man them. Until the Gov, mayor or dept of buildings shuts them down we have to man the jobs. Most guys don't want to be there either.


----------



## pottz

i work for a lumber company which is exempt so we are working,at least for now.i had to give my driver one of those "letters" in case he's asked even though out trucks are clearly labeled what we do.if the cops start pulling people over and question where were going,ill respond it's going over board.as kenny said what if we just want to get out for a drive that hurts no one.rob your statement (so we dont go out and make someone sick) is kinda sick to me,we need to maintain some common sense trough all of this or it's gonna get to the point were those national gaurd troops will be needed.stay safe and sensible jocks.


----------



## Knockonit

You have my word, Pottz, and every ONE! this is my last off-topic post.

by wildwood byran

trying to figure out why you got your panties all twisted up, hmmm, maybe i didn't read it correctly
rj in az


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Dunno, because I still make testosterone, maybe, perhaps, possibly, probably, could be….........;<)))

Just the facts, Mam, just the facts.

Moving on:

Been emailing with a buddy in Tokyo. He tells me everything there is perfectly normal. All the shops are open, everyone is working, people riding their bikes without masks on, kids in the playgrounds this weekend, the hospitals are not overflowing with overweight corn-syrup drinking diseased whale people. Only large events have been officially discouraged, ie., prohibited. The Government has alot riding on the Olympics 2020, so my friend is thinking once they come out publicly and cancel those, then things may change.

I asked why, when many older generation Japanese smoke like fiends, they do not suffer as we in the west do with the related health issues? I asked is it because you eat so much seaweed and fish. He said, no, it is because of the green tea.

I think I will have some now.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

The March 21 recommendation from the CDC site:
CDC recommends that travelers avoid all nonessential travel to Japan. Widespread ongoing transmission of a respiratory illness caused by a novel (new) coronavirus (COVID-19) has been reported in Japan. Widespread ongoing transmission means that people have been infected with the virus, but how or where they became infected is not known, and virus transmission is ongoing in many communities across a country or region.



> Dunno, because I still make testosterone, maybe, perhaps, possibly, probably, could be….........;<)))
> 
> Just the facts, Mam, just the facts.
> 
> Moving on:
> 
> Been emailing with a buddy in Tokyo. He tells me everything there is perfectly normal. All the shops are open, everyone is working, people riding their bikes without masks on, kids in the playgrounds this weekend, the hospitals are not overflowing with overweight corn-syrup drinking diseased whale people. Only large events have been officially discouraged, ie., prohibited. The Government has alot riding on the Olympics 2020, so my friend is thinking once they come out publicly and cancel those, then things may change.
> 
> I asked why, when many older generation Japanese smoke like fiends, they do not suffer as we in the west do with the related health issues? I asked is it because you eat so much seaweed and fish. He said, no, it is because of the green tea.
> 
> I think I will have some now.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## pottz

brian better tell your friend in japan things are probably gonna change sooner than later because the olympics have been post poned till…...who knows.i think they were being overly optomistic.i feel very sorry for all the athletes that have trained for many years to be at their peak for these games,for some maybe the last time.

PS-brian dont worry about the rant i think we all have a lot of tension right now,you just let some go.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I saw earlier tha Japan appears to be the next in line to get hit. Hopefully they are prepared and haven't just had their heads in the sand until now. I doubt that's the case. That's a culture that survives.

Brian, you're saying I need to start smoking and drinking green tea? ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

No doubt the Japanese Gov. is keeping things hush hush. If it is similar there as elsewhere, Tokyo is gonna be shatstorm, helluva lot of people crammed in there, but they are also very healthy in general. So who knows???

Ive been there once, it really is overwhelming. Resilient people though, and they have this sort of perfectionism in everything they do, which I admire. There is an entire artform solely in the perfect way they fold their clothes. And I am sure they will not panic, as is the case elsewhere.


----------



## RobS888

> I seem to recall the austerity measures for the PIGS was because they practically collapsed and Germany was funding the recovery! Big Time!
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> You do not have even a clue as to what has been going on in the EU, for if you did you would not have made that half-baked statement. Why do you suppose "they practically collapsed?" Answer that, wise guy.
> 
> I suggest you do some homework. You cant go anywhere, so might as well learn something.
> 
> I will graciously give you some starting points: IMF. Brussels. Who/where/why decides the inflated market value of the Euro that destroys the capability of others to compete in the COMMON market? And thus maintains dominion. Hint: their flag is black, red, and yellow.
> 
> And what do you suppose was their motive for doing so, to so readily help out their stricken fellows.? Could it not have been to buy up hard assets after financial tactical maneuvering had destroyed their economies, ie., Greece, Italy, Spain.?
> 
> You have my word, Pottz, and every ONE! this is my last off-topic post.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I read Spain is on the same path as Italy, so be careful, wash your hands and don't touch your face.

I'm not sure why you need to be offensive in your posts, but perhaps that is your way.

I do find it funny to think Germany ( well West Germany, and then Germany) has been manoeuvring since the 1950s to get Italy ( maybe all the PIGS) in the position to have to bail them out with Billions of Euros. I mean just so they can apply austerity measures. So smart of them.


----------



## RobS888

> No doubt the Japanese Gov. is keeping things hush hush. If it is similar there as elsewhere, Tokyo is gonna be shatstorm, helluva lot of people crammed in there. Ive been there once, it really is overwhelming. Resilient people though, and they have this sort of perfectionism in everything they do, which I admire. There is an entire artform solely in the perfect way they fold their clothes. And I am sure they will not panic, as is the case elsewhere.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Do you think it is density or how touchy feely people are that causes the spread to be so bad in some countries?

Are the Spanish more physically demonstrative than in the US or say Sweden, Northern Europe?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ive already had the virus, Im good, thanks. I also live on a very nice island, even better.


----------



## HokieKen

Wait, what? You had the virus Brian?


----------



## wormil

deleted, didn't want it being misconstrued as political.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Wait, what? You had the virus Brian?
> 
> - HokieKen


Depends on how you choose to quantify. If an authority were to do a viral-load test on me, I believe I would test positive. If they were to do an anti-body test, I am not sure what the result would be. I was half serious and half joking, which I think is defined as sarcasm, but I would have to verify that with a dictionary, and i just sat down.

Please, let me ´splain:

I have had the flu, yes, like many others at this time of year. The first type of test I mentioned will always be positive. Why? Because there are many tens of genomes of corona viruses, the common cold is caused by a corona virus that is continually mutating. And, when any given flu strain is mapped genetically, there will be corona virus present, in all strains. A fair estimate would be from 10-20% corona genomes in any flu strain. So, one can see that this type of viral testing for a corona genome is fairly useless. I leave it up to those who might care, to discern how much of the testing done to date has been viral-load testing, versus anti-bodies testing, and what the ramifications of such might be.

The meat of the matter is this: why the "Corona Virus" that we have heard so much about is now called Sars-Covid19. It is not entirely a "corona virus." It is a SARS virus with corona virus flavouring.

In summary, not a good week. for me. But it was better than next week for many.

And then, of course, we have Sars-Covid20 to look forward to.

On a lighter note, my son is a budding entrepreneur, and he is developing a product line. His first endeavour is a product called "SUN IN A BOX." He has found a way to harness sunlight and box it. And his market strategy is to sell this as a remedy for lack of sunlight in winter, thus a preventative for the flu. Of course, one cannot open the box or all the sunlight will escape. I believe he is launching a kickstarter campaign soon. Wont you please support him in this enterprise))


----------



## unclearthur

The number of known new infections in Italy has dropped the last few days. It started dropping 12 days after the shutdown started.

China was almost exactly the same: shutdown and new cases stop increasing in about 12 days.

Pretty compelling evidence that shudowns are effective.

If you look at the graphs, you can also see shutting down a week earlier would have cut their peak number of infections in about 1/2. Thats how fast it grows.

In Canada, we were far too slow to act and still have not acted strongly enough. But at least there is more or less a consensus that we have to do this.

I find the U.S. news alarming ….. the number of prominent people talking about the economic cost being too high etc etc. Given what we know, that is insane. This is a situation where you delay at your own peril.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> On a lighter note, my son is a budding entrepreneur, and he is developing a product line. His first endeavour is a product called "SUN IN A BOX." He has found a way to harness sunlight and box it. And his market strategy is to sell this as a remedy for lack of sunlight in winter, thus a preventative for the flu. Of course, one cannot open the box or all the sunlight will escape. I believe he is launching a kickstarter campaign soon. Wont you please support him in this enterprise))
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Good Luck to your son! 
Florida has sold Sunshine in a Can for many decades. Not very often do you find it online, but it is sold in every tourist trap and souvenir stand in Florida. :-0)


----------



## unclearthur

.... and all the posts referring to the Canadian medical system is a bit amusing. I can assure you that many many Canadians are very disturbed about our waiting lists and lack of access. Universal healthcare sounds good until you pay very high taxes for years and then can't get your knee operation because the hospital is full of heroin addicts with self induced medical problems. And so on.

On the other hand, very few Canadians want a U.S. style system either.

Not a simple problem.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> On a lighter note, my son is a budding entrepreneur, and he is developing a product line. His first endeavour is a product called "SUN IN A BOX." He has found a way to harness sunlight and box it. And his market strategy is to sell this as a remedy for lack of sunlight in winter, thus a preventative for the flu. Of course, one cannot open the box or all the sunlight will escape. I believe he is launching a kickstarter campaign soon. Wont you please support him in this enterprise))
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Good Luck to your son!
> Florida has sold Sunshine in a Can for many decades. Not very often do you find it online, but it is sold in every tourist trap and souvenir stand in Florida. :-0)
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Damn. Nuthin new under the--get ready for it--SUN. My sun will be disillusioned somewhat. But he´s a tough kid, 4 years of juijistu will do that for a kid. And hey, we have a virtually untapped market over here.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> .... and all the posts referring to the Canadian medical system is a bit amusing. I can assure you that many many Canadians are very disturbed about our waiting lists and lack of access. Universal healthcare sounds good until you pay very high taxes for years and then can t get your knee operation because the hospital is full of heroin addicts with self induced medical problems. And so on.
> 
> On the other hand, very few Canadians want a U.S. style system either.
> 
> Not a simple problem.
> 
> - unclearthur


Same here. And it is nice the you included some humor along with the serious tone.


----------



## HokieKen

Shutdowns are absolutely effective.



> .... and all the posts referring to the Canadian medical system is a bit amusing. I can assure you that many many Canadians are very disturbed about our waiting lists and lack of access. Universal healthcare sounds good until you pay very high taxes for years and then can t get your knee operation because the hospital is full of heroin addicts with self induced medical problems. And so on.
> 
> On the other hand, very few Canadians want a U.S. style system either.
> 
> Not a simple problem.
> 
> - unclearthur


So you're paying more of your hard-earned money and getting a lower standard of care than someone who is paying in less (or none at all)? Yep, sounds like socialism ;-)


----------



## RobS888

> Shutdowns are absolutely effective.
> 
> .... and all the posts referring to the Canadian medical system is a bit amusing. I can assure you that many many Canadians are very disturbed about our waiting lists and lack of access. Universal healthcare sounds good until you pay very high taxes for years and then can t get your knee operation because the hospital is full of heroin addicts with self induced medical problems. And so on.
> 
> On the other hand, very few Canadians want a U.S. style system either.
> 
> Not a simple problem.
> 
> - unclearthur
> 
> So you re paying more of your hard-earned money and getting a lower standard of care than someone who is paying in less (or none at all)? Yep, sounds like socialism ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Not sure about the lower standard of care part since Canadians have better health results than the US. You missed the part where very few in Canada want a predatory system like we have. If complaining is dissatisfaction then we aren't happy with Democracy.


----------



## RobS888

> .... and all the posts referring to the Canadian medical system is a bit amusing. I can assure you that many many Canadians are very disturbed about our waiting lists and lack of access. Universal healthcare sounds good until you pay very high taxes for years and then can t get your knee operation because the hospital is full of heroin addicts with self induced medical problems. And so on.
> 
> On the other hand, very few Canadians want a U.S. style system either.
> 
> Not a simple problem.
> 
> - unclearthur


So the Canadian system sucks, but is better than anything else?

Excluding anecdotal evidence (because every system has bad stories) in general you would stay with your system, but give it more money?


----------



## pottz

hopefully the shutdowns are going to show some positive results here in the states too,i think that will make those that were againts the idea that it was the right thing to do,especially new york which has been hit the worst.


----------



## HokieKen

> .... and all the posts referring to the Canadian medical system is a bit amusing. I can assure you that many many Canadians are very disturbed about our waiting lists and lack of access. Universal healthcare sounds good until you pay very high taxes for years and then can t get your knee operation because the hospital is full of heroin addicts with self induced medical problems. And so on.
> 
> On the other hand, very few Canadians want a U.S. style system either.
> 
> Not a simple problem.
> 
> - unclearthur
> 
> So you re paying more of your hard-earned money and getting a lower standard of care than someone who is paying in less (or none at all)? Yep, sounds like socialism ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Not sure about the lower standard of care part since Canadians have better health results than the US. You missed the part where very few in Canada want a predatory system like we have. If complaining is dissatisfaction then we aren t happy with Democracy.
> 
> - RobS888


That was mainly aimed at levity  And not lower standard of care compared to the US, I was referring to him not being able to get his operation because the junkies are eating up all the resources. (And that is not me conceding that Canada enjoys a higher standard than the US - that is way too broad of a scope for such generalities and I don't have the numbers even if I wanted to take a stab at it)

And I haven't addressed this as of yet but I feel I need to get my opinion on the record. Capitolism and predatory are *not* the same thing.

And you're absolutely right. I wager there isn't a country in the world where the citizens don't complain about the government unless they're under fear of death to do so. If everyone was always of the same mindset, democracy would be entirely unnecessary )


----------



## HokieKen

Thought this was an interesting commentary when I heard it this morning. In VA, all non-essential business have to shut down by midnight tonight. Included in those are gyms, parks, yoga studios etc. (Don't get me wrong, I think all those places should be shut down. Not saying otherwise.) But, you know what will be open because I guess it's "essential"? The Liquor Stores. So exercise - not essential. Alcohol - essential.


----------



## pottz

here in socal all those stores have been closed for a week or more,bev mo which is a large liqour wine store chain annonced no in store shopping orders must be called in for pick up when ready.hey if they close all the liqour stores we'll have guys building stills like the prohibition days-lol.


----------



## MrWolfe

yep… for sanitizer.
Tito's vodka making sanitizer now and so is Ranger Creek brewery. Both are giving away the sanitizer they are producing.
Wonder if its potable.
Stay safe everyone.
Jon


----------



## HokieKen

That'll work Larry! If they have to be home, they may as well have an interesting project to work on ;-)

I guess what really bugs me about the liquor stores is that in VA, you can only buy liquor at designated ABC stores. Know who owns all the ABC stores? The state. You can buy beer and wine in other stores but nothing stronger. Funny how the state-run liquor stores are "essential" huh?


----------



## pottz

one thing im seeing more and more of are companies that are helping out make products to battle the virus.like titos making sanitizer,and i just read that ford is working with 3m to make ventilators and respirators.it's sorta like when companies shut down regular production and made things for the war effort during the world wars.when america is treatened by be it terrorism or a deadly virus thats when we come together and concur,as we will with this situation.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Happy to report that Walmart had reasonable amount of paper products this morning, at least the one I visited. Have ~6 Wally World stores within 10 miles of my home. Went online and found one that listed TP in stock for pickup and took a chance venturing out into great unknown. 
Good thing I got some, was down to last 3 rolls this morning. 
Was really nice of them to let us seniors in early. 

Had a line of 50+ people waiting for store to open to everyone. Stored opened as I left grocery isles, 90% of the folks in line walked single file all the way to the TP isle. There was enough for everyone!  
Inventory won't last more than 1-2 hours, but at least they had some which reduces panic and fear in everyone's mind.

Number of cases in Arizona literally doubled yesterday to 234.
Silly gobermint officials have only tested 352 people in this state?

Only way to get tested is if you have visited a hot spot, or have been in direct contact with known infection.

The number is going to skyrocket soon here. The director of ASU theater program tested positive, plus a couple of his students. He took 40 kids on field trip to NY city 4-5 weeks ago before NY closed down. They were at school for almost 2 weeks, before campus shut down and switch to online classes. 
So What?
Theater community is close knit group, everyone knows everyone. My daughter has done theater since early age and is best friends with several who went on the trip. Has been in direct contact with one of her friends since they returned. If her friends test results are positive, likely my daughter has to be tested to confirm her fate too. 
She lives on her own, so at least she can quarantine at home and not pass it along, except to her cat.

Wonder how many people on the 5 hour flight home from NY brought the virus to AZ, or how many they infected on plane? Over 25K students on the ASU campus before they closed the classrooms.
AZ is going to have a new cluster explode - BOOM goes the virus.

Crazy stuff?


----------



## bandit571

Back from the Blood Thinner Clinic, today….Clinic is in the local Hospital, so..

Special parking area for "visitors" 
ONE door only to enter
They WILL screen you when you enter….doors are automatic, no need for handles..

Temp. was 98.7…..NORMAL. PASSED. 
Blood thinner level? 2.1 "See ya in 3 weeks" I was told….

Guess this is proof that I am "Normal" after all…..back to the basement wood shop…and hide out…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> On a lighter note, my son is a budding entrepreneur, and he is developing a product line. His first endeavour is a product called "SUN IN A BOX." He has found a way to harness sunlight and box it. And his market strategy is to sell this as a remedy for lack of sunlight in winter, thus a preventative for the flu. Of course, one cannot open the box or all the sunlight will escape. I believe he is launching a kickstarter campaign soon. Wont you please support him in this enterprise))
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


We can use a lot of that here in the dark gloomy winters of WW. Is he selling by the lumen, ounce or cubic foot? How long will one if his containers last? We need more than a flash in the pan. I get enough of those trying to shoot my flintlocks.


----------



## corelz125

The entire shutdown thing here in NY is not working. There is a lot less people working but still plenty of people out in the streets. It sounded good on paper but is not really working. There's 1000's of construction workers going to work everyday in Manhattan. According to that one guy in Texas he's willing to risk his life for the economy. I think he's watched too many movies lately.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> On a lighter note, my son is a budding entrepreneur, and he is developing a product line. His first endeavour is a product called "SUN IN A BOX." He has found a way to harness sunlight and box it. And his market strategy is to sell this as a remedy for lack of sunlight in winter, thus a preventative for the flu. Of course, one cannot open the box or all the sunlight will escape. I believe he is launching a kickstarter campaign soon. Wont you please support him in this enterprise))
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> We can use a lot of that here in the dark gloomy winters of WW. Is he selling by the lumen, ounce or cubic foot? How long will one if his containers last? We need more than a flash in the pan. I get enough of those trying to shoot my flintlocks.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Hilarious!!!

Only REAL MEN shoot flintlocks. I am impressed. I fired one when I was a kid in the NRA in New Jersey. We all got to. Dont recall what cal.? I do remember it was more recoil than I could handle as a skinny runt. We shot .22`s, so that was quite a step up.

BTW, do they even have an NRA chapter in NJ these days? Anyone?


----------



## splintergroup

> Temp. was 98.7…..NORMAL. PASSED.
> Blood thinner level? 2.1 "See ya in 3 weeks" I was told….
> 
> Guess this is proof that I am "Normal" after all…..back to the basement wood shop…and hide out…
> 
> - bandit571


Hah! That just proves you are alive 8^) (or have at least been basking in the sun…)

I read they revoked some of the liquor stores closing, seem people were making a run for the state border to 
stock up on liquid bread and rheumatism medicine. Kinda backfired for keeping people in one place…

Me, I always have a small stock of yeast enhanced beverage on call. If it came down to it, it's several weeks in the fermenting tub for a reasonable ale plus the weeks of aging (if I could wait!). Problem comes down to finding good grain and yeast.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Some current affairs, news, and other rather useless info:

Some UK banks have decided that in this time of need, they are going to increase overdraft fees by 40%.

Malaria pills are going for 800euros on Ebay.

The police arent coming, they are busy keeping beaches and churches closed.

Anna Wintour(Vogue) and Tom Ford(whoever that is?) are creating a "fashion rescue fund." Because we all need to look fabulous when we are dead.

Remember "Peak Oil?" Thats not a problem anymore. So, theres that.

Remember Global warming, that morphed into climate change, that morphed into climate crises, that morphed into climate armageddon? That isnt a problem anymore either. For now.

When CNN tells you that you should NOT stockpile guns and ammo, it is time to stockpile guns and ammo.

Billy Grahams Samaritan Purse has sent tons of med supplies and some doctors to Italy, without marking up the price like the Chicoms are doing. So, the myth that televangelists are vampire squid in disguise may be merely an urban legend.

My 13yr old son is currently listening to Credence Clearwater Revival. Damn, I love that kid.

There is a deluge of dumb, and a storm of stupid sweeping the globe. Dont let it get ya down.

Nothing accelerates and creates jobs like falling prices to dramatically lower, affordable levels. A well respected Ecnomist said that. I didnt. He may or may not have taken into consideration that inflation is a stealth tax.

On a more serious-warning type of note: REALLY:

It is being reported that there is now an APP that tracks those who are infected FOR A FEE in your vicinity. This is a trap/scam to part you from your money, so beware!!!

Scientists in Iceland are reporting to have found 40 different mutations of the SARS-Cov19 virus in the several 1000 samples they have examined.

J.P.Morgan and Goldman Sachs are estimating a 30% drop in GDP. Pretty certain that will be revised by next week higher. They are suggesting it is time to buy gold. Unfortunately, if you havent already, you wont be able to now. You can probably still aquire paper, but thats just dumb. Grapevine says only supply left is going at 100% or so markup on spot. Silver is even worse. My numbers may be a little off, I am not a pro. Havent checked Ebay, so dont know whats going on there. And dont need to, Im good on physical.

And lastly, a suggestion for a reading list for those who cannot leave their homes and are homeschooling. Dont worry, it is very short. In fact, only one book:

Confessions of an Economic Hitman, by John Perkins

I can highly recommend this book to anyone who cares to know exactly how our global economy really works, and doesnt work. You have my word, no conspiracy vitriol.

If you are too busy to read a book, or too lazy, there are youtube interviews with the author.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We may be in a body bag shortage soon. Looks like the 21st century corporate management philosophy at Boeing sacrificing 346 to generate CEO bonuses is gaining popularity.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2020/03/24/covid-19-texas-official-suggests-elderly-willing-die-economy/2905990001/



> Hilarious!!!
> 
> Only REAL MEN shoot flintlocks. I am impressed. I fired one when I was a kid in the NRA in New Jersey. We all got to. Dont recall what cal.? I do remember it was more recoil than I could handle as a skinny runt. We shot .22`s, so that was quite a step up.
> 
> BTW, do they even have an NRA chapter in NJ these days? Anyone?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Not sure about New Jersey. A few years ago a retired school teacher was pulled over for a tail light out or some minor infraction. The officer asked if he had any firearms. He had an antique flintlock pistol he had just acquired. According to the BATF, neither antique muzzle loaders nor reproductions are firearms. In NJ he was cited for having an illegal firearm in his vehicle. He may have lost his state teacher's pension. I never heard how it was finally resolved.

Shooting flintlocks is a lot of fun. Ya gotta make each shot a good one 'cause it take to long to load to waste 'em. ;-) I have done a few demonstrations for kids groups. Carried it in a parade or 2. That is probably taboo here in WW now ;-(

Anyway, I hope the US isn't going to sacrifice seniors for the economy. I was hoping the outrage over the 737 MAX would stop that nonsense. Our mayor is an exBoeing manager. I posted a model I made to try to explain to the city why no footing under concrete walls may be sacrificing lives to save a few yards of concrete. Unfortunately, if an explanation is required, no explanation will be sufficient. A month ago a retaining wall along a street here collapsed on a construction worker. It was just a mini monsoon that caused the stability problem. He was buried up to his waist but in good spirits while they dug him out.

I kn ow this is a little off topic, but it illustrates the difficulty we may have defeating COVID-19. The psychological issues in the human brain are not unique to this crisis, they are universal in all crisis prevention ;-((


----------



## HokieKen

That jackass down in TX is trying to frame it as basically "you may have to sacrifice your parents to save your children". Horse ********************. If that was the situation, then we'd need to make some hard calls. But that's not what he's really saying. What he's really saying is that we need to sacrifice our parents so our kids will have more money. And that's the kinda crap that causes you to end up in hell when you die boys and girls.


----------



## corelz125

First thing that came to mind after hearing him I said what a jackass. I'm sure that a few other fools agree with him. The economy might be in the ********************ter for months or years but just lime other times it will rebound and we won't have to sacrifice ourselves to bring it back.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> First thing that came to mind after hearing him I said what a jackass. I m sure that a few other fools agree with him. The economy might be in the ********************ter for months or years but just lime other times it will rebound and we won t have to sacrifice ourselves to bring it back.
> 
> - corelz125


But others are willing to sacrifice us ;-((


----------



## HokieKen

Don't feel bad Bob. Somewhere out there, there's someone who's willing to sacrifice all of us ;-) I can think of one or two I'd be willing to sacrifice. One's a governor in a southern state…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

For 10 years it has been known by molecular biologists that quinine acts as an ionophere allowing zinc´s passage through the cell walls and into the cell, where zinc inhibits the virus replication.

But doctors are saying that there arent controlled studies, are inhibiting the release of an effective remedy, and in doing so, are aiding the spread of this virus. It is a scandal of monumental proportion that this is not in the hands of every Amer¡can, for one, and everyone else also. And then, we hear BS stories about chlorquinine killing someone who self-medicated, when in fact this person drank fish-tank cleaner which had chlorquinine as an additive. Instead, there are quarantines, fear porn, society-killing social distancing, police checking "free" people for ID papers, and complete shutdown of economies. It is completely, undeniably absurd, and retarded. These people belong on the short bus, and removed from any sort of advisory capacity. And maybe a walkby of a guillotine just for good measure. I have to give the orange man tentative credit, because it appears as though he is not listening to them.

I dont want to speculate here, but it should be obvious to everyone that there is more going on here than we are aware of.


----------



## RobS888

> For 10 years it has been known by molecular biologists that quinine acts as an ionophere allowing zinc´s passage through the cell walls and into the cell, where zinc inhibits the virus replication.
> 
> But doctors are saying that there arent controlled studies, are inhibiting the release of an effective remedy, and in doing so, are aiding the spread of this virus. It is a scandal of monumental proportion that this is not in the hands of every Amer¡can, for one, and everyone else also. And then, we hear BS stories about chlorquinine killing someone who self-medicated, when in fact this person drank fish-tank cleaner which had chlorquinine as an additive. Instead, there are quarantines, fear porn, society-killing social distancing, police checking "free" people for ID papers, and complete shutdown of economies. It is completely, undeniably absurd, and retarded. These people belong on the short bus, and removed from any sort of advisory capacity. And maybe a walkby of a guillotine just for good measure. I have to give the orange man tentative credit, because it appears as though he is not listening to them.
> 
> I dont want to speculate here, but it should be obvious to everyone that there is more going on here than we are aware of.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


You lost all validity when you claimed to have survived Covid 19 already.

Have a wonderful conspiracy theory filled day.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

There be may some incorrect details in the above post, for example, the word is ionophore, not ionophere. And, Hydroxychlorquine has been standard part of chinese and south korean protocols, but as I suggested it to be a game changer was misleading. Massive doses of ascorbic acid, complemented with Vitamin D3 have also been used as part of protocol. All of these combined, amount to about a few dollars for treatment.

My overall commentary, however, remains valid.

10minutes of your time. This guy explains it better than I can:


----------



## bandit571

Maybe need more Gin & Tonic….the Tonic water with Quinine in it….Maybe add a splash of Orange Juice both for a better taste, and the Vitamin C…..


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not educated enough to form an opinion on whether or not the treatment should be distributed broadly or not at this point. As an engineer, I tend to lean to the side of "test the hell out of it before your release it and still expect to have it blow up in your face after you do". I do think the evidence is showing it to be a promising treatment regimen. But I also don't put much stock in what bureaucrats or the press have to say about it. I put far more trust in what I *hear* come directly from the mouth of established medical professionals without it having been filtered to suit a particular agenda first.

Like I said early on, and still believe, I don't think there is a mass conspiracy or ulterior motives here. Fact is NOBODY is making money on this situation.

And it really irked the crap out of me that there were so many reports of the guy Trump "killed" yesterday because he decided to self-medicate based on Trump saying (truthfully and accurately) that the drugs are established and that the treatment is showing promise in testing. I watched the full briefing Sunday evening. He said clearly that doctors are working to figure out dosing and conducting additional testing before it can be made available to the public. Who takes that to mean the president is telling them to go find these drugs on their own and take them without medical advice and in who-knows-what kind of dose? I hate that it happened but, natural selection always finds a way.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> This guy explains it better than I can:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Damn. Guess that excludes me from watching :-(


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> For 10 years it has been known by molecular biologists that quinine acts as an ionophere allowing zinc´s passage through the cell walls and into the cell, where zinc inhibits the virus replication.
> 
> But doctors are saying that there arent controlled studies, are inhibiting the release of an effective remedy, and in doing so, are aiding the spread of this virus. It is a scandal of monumental proportion that this is not in the hands of every Amer¡can, for one, and everyone else also. And then, we hear BS stories about chlorquinine killing someone who self-medicated, when in fact this person drank fish-tank cleaner which had chlorquinine as an additive. Instead, there are quarantines, fear porn, society-killing social distancing, police checking "free" people for ID papers, and complete shutdown of economies. It is completely, undeniably absurd, and retarded. These people belong on the short bus, and removed from any sort of advisory capacity. And maybe a walkby of a guillotine just for good measure. I have to give the orange man tentative credit, because it appears as though he is not listening to them.
> 
> I dont want to speculate here, but it should be obvious to everyone that there is more going on here than we are aware of.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> You lost all validity when you claimed to have survived Covid 19 already.
> 
> Have a wonderful conspiracy theory filled day.
> 
> - RobS888


Now who is offensive.

Clearly, those two brain cells clattering about in your skull have left you unable to read or comprehend what I wrote. Done with you.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> ...
> 
> This guy explains it better than I can:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Damn. Guess that excludes me from watching :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


I didnt write that part, it is a snip from a comments section.


----------



## HokieKen

Go to your corners fellas. Discourse is always acceptable. No need for attacks on personal character or name calling in a public thread. That's what PMs are for ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> This guy explains it better than I can:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Damn. Guess that excludes me from watching :-(
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I didnt write that part, it is a snip from a comments section.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I know, I didn't take offense. Was just poking some fun at myself  I gotta take fun (and a poke) wherever I can get it these days!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Like I said early on, and still believe, I don t think there is a mass conspiracy or ulterior motives here. Fact is NOBODY is making money on this situation.
> 
> - HokieKen


Sorry,but wrong. China is! All of that aid they are pumping into Europe now is not charitably free. For one. How much ya think that vaccine is gonna cost if you dont have healthcare, such as it is. For two. Not free.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Go to your corners fellas. Discourse is always acceptable. No need for attacks on personal character or name calling in a public thread. That s what PMs are for ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I invited PM´s, more than once. Was declined for some reason. HMMM. I am a rattlesnake, no corners. I will take your advice though, and fagetaboutit.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah but when it all washes out, I feel sure China is loosing money in the overall ordeal. And no, it won't be free but prolonging the outbreak isn't really helping to sell future vaccines either. I think at this point everybody who will want it next year or the year after already wants it. Don't get me wrong, everyone will try to make money on the back end of this thing. I just don't see that prolonging it at this stage is advantageous to anyone.

That's strictly my gut feeling at this point though. If I find out otherwise, it's not exactly gonna shock me…


----------



## HokieKen

PMs or no, I am enjoying the civil discourse of this thread. If anyone gets it shut down because they're being uncivil then I'll… well I guess I won't do anything but I'll make a mean face at my monitor! ;-p


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> PMs or no, I am enjoying the civil discourse of this thread. If anyone gets it shut down because they re being uncivil then I ll… well I guess I won t do anything but I ll make a mean face at my monitor! ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


Out of respect for you, and the other adults in the room, I will be civil henceforth!

I spend all my free time learning, in a multitude of areas, and some of it is probably garbage. My only aim here on this thread is to be amusing sometimes, and to offer info that may be relevant to our collective experience here on the big blue marble.


----------



## pottz

i gotta prescribe this to you guys,this is what you all need right now


----------



## HokieKen

Can I just drink some fish tank cleaner instead Larry?


----------



## pottz

> Can I just drink some fish tank cleaner instead Larry?
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah ill join ya-cheers


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> i gotta prescribe this to you guys,this is what you all need right now
> 
> - pottz


Message received and understood. I thought I was rather civil actually.


----------



## pottz

expressing opinions and ideas are great and we need to share them but lets not attack each other or the cricket will come out.god im i sounding like her-lol. i just want to keep this going.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I know, Pottz. I will be a good, Papi. I will take repsonsibility for my action; moreover, I think it should be recognized that it wasnt me who dropped an UNsmart bomb.

Could have been left unsaid, ignored, or PM´d, right?

And for the record, nowhere did I suggest anything about some grand conspiracy. That was assumed, which is so simple to do. Perhaps I wasnt clear enough, but I do try to get people to think for themselves! What I was suggesting is that strategic, geo-political tribal warfare may be impeding the sharing of information that may benefit all of us little people who elect the then big people to look after our welfare.

You are all aware that there is global economic warfare going on at present, right?


----------



## pottz

i hear ya brian what usually happens is people take something the wrong way and get offended.hey id like to think were all friends and discuss these kinds of things in a peaceful manner.when i started this thread i was fully anticipating this.peace guys and lets continue sharing our experiences.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Heres a fly in the ointment for ya all. Remuzzi is director of the infectious diseases department of Italy. Dont quote me on that. At any rate, he is highest level official in one of the Italian health departments.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Don t feel bad Bob. Somewhere out there, there s someone who s willing to sacrifice all of us ;-) I can think of one or two I d be willing to sacrifice. One s a governor in a southern state…
> 
> - HokieKen


Barriers around 90% of a 1,000 gallon propane tank sitting on the ground with landscaping soil filled underneath it to promote corrosion and rust with prevailing wind blowing in the open end of the barrier is a bit close too home! Our Mayor and fire chief say it is low risk. I'm sure if they had an opportunity to enforce codes to prevent COVID-19, they would have said that was low risk too ;-( Looking at psychological studies it is to be expected. Only 40% of people consider fact in their decisions. Only about 12% can actually engineer a solution to a problem. Those number need to improve is democracy if to survive.


----------



## RobS888

> For 10 years it has been known by molecular biologists that quinine acts as an ionophere allowing zinc´s passage through the cell walls and into the cell, where zinc inhibits the virus replication.
> 
> But doctors are saying that there arent controlled studies, are inhibiting the release of an effective remedy, and in doing so, are aiding the spread of this virus. It is a scandal of monumental proportion that this is not in the hands of every Amer¡can, for one, and everyone else also. And then, we hear BS stories about chlorquinine killing someone who self-medicated, when in fact this person drank fish-tank cleaner which had chlorquinine as an additive. Instead, there are quarantines, fear porn, society-killing social distancing, police checking "free" people for ID papers, and complete shutdown of economies. It is completely, undeniably absurd, and retarded. These people belong on the short bus, and removed from any sort of advisory capacity. And maybe a walkby of a guillotine just for good measure. I have to give the orange man tentative credit, because it appears as though he is not listening to them.
> 
> I dont want to speculate here, but it should be obvious to everyone that there is more going on here than we are aware of.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> You lost all validity when you claimed to have survived Covid 19 already.
> 
> Have a wonderful conspiracy theory filled day.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> Now who is offensive.
> 
> Clearly, those two brain cells clattering about in your skull have left you unable to read or comprehend what I wrote. Done with you.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Not trying to offend you, just pointing out you said you already had it and you didn't. I didn't use any of number of offensive terms that could be used in this situation.


----------



## pottz

i certainly hope no one would make false claims about having the virus,i dont think something like that would amuse anyone at this time,nothing i would find humorous.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

There was nothing false about what I wrote, Pottz. I had the flu, like many other people do at this time of year. 
The flu IS A VIRUS, and I wrote that I had the virus.

I also wrote that any flu virus will have corona genomes accompanying it, this is an indisputable fact. And thus, I believe if I was tested for the virus using a viral-load test that is identifying for corona genomes, then I "thought" I would have tested positive. Nowhere did I claim I had had SARS-COV-2.

I also wrote subsequently, that it was half serious and half joke, so there could not have been any misunderstanding that I was being sarcastic in order to prove a point. The point was, that the testing that was being done WAS NOT the right kind of testing, and so, THE TEST WILL ALWAYS SHOW A POSITIVE RESULT. Now, they are using anti-bodies testing, which is the RIGHT kind of testing.

And yet, there was misunderstanding. So that was the only falsity; had nothing to do with me.


----------



## pottz

hey guys how about we take this to a higher note,lets hear about some good thats coming out of this,like people helping each other,sharing what we have with those dont have what they need or can get.i was able to score 5 dozen eggs at sams last weekend,more than we needed so the wife called our neighbors,one said thank you were good our other neighbors both in their mid eighties and cant get out gladly took some.my wife saw a post from a woman with a new born in need of some lysol spray,see contacted her and said sure i can spare a can,she told her to come by and see left it on the front porch.later she checked and it was picked up and a note with a gift card for star bucks was left thanking her.this is what i want to hear,positive stories.i know many of you have or are doing the same.


----------



## Knockonit

> I seem to recall the austerity measures for the PIGS was because they practically collapsed and Germany was funding the recovery! Big Time!
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> A
> 
> You have my word, Pottz, and every ONE! this is my last off-topic post.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


well now, seems we know what your word is worth, just saying, fella either does what he says or goes home, 
best of luck with recovery, of what ever you have, or had, or gonna have
rj in az


----------



## RobS888

> I seem to recall the austerity measures for the PIGS was because they practically collapsed and Germany was funding the recovery! Big Time!
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> A
> 
> You have my word, Pottz, and every ONE! this is my last off-topic post.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> well now, seems we know what your word is worth, just saying, fella either does what he says or goes home,
> best of luck with recovery, of what ever you have, or had, or gonna have
> rj in az
> 
> - Knockonit


Unfortunately, that is just one example, I doubt everything he says now. Big grain of salt, like with DTK or whatever his 3 letters were.


----------



## corelz125

I still only buy what I would usually buy, no more. Leave some for the next person. It's too bad these days there is still a lot of people just "getting theirs" and not worrying about the next person. My super market still doesn't have tp. Guess I got lucky I bought the big pack a few weeks ago. I have watched a lot of zombie movies and tv series and none of them ever go for the tp.


----------



## RobS888

I went to the post office and a weis supermarket today, no worries. There were stars on the floor at the post office to help with distancing and lines at the checkout to keep 6 feet. Lots of milk, no TP or Soda.


----------



## HokieKen

No soda? Huh. I didn't know that was a thing. I haven't even glanced down the soda aisle though so I dunno if we're running out here or not. TP and paper towels are still in short supply but the aisle is always stocked when the stores open and I haven't heard tell of anyone having to actually do without.

For a state that has all non-essential businesses closed, you sure wouldn't know it. Traffic seems unchanged, parking lots seem full and there's no shortage of people out and about. I think everyone that wants to stay open just says they're essential no matter whether they are or not. The only places I know of that have closed are movie theaters and barber shops.

I'll be honest. I got to a point yesterday where I just didn't want to hear about stupid anymore so I stayed away from the internet news and TV all day today. Know what? I didn't miss it and the virus got along just fine without me for a day!


----------



## mel52

I hear that 73.46 percent of all stastics are made up on the spot. LOL. Mel


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I went to the grocery store yesterday. Everything OK, but did notice the big empty paper product spot.

The news shows the streets of Seattle abandon. Business are worried because some are being burglarized. I think the cops are busy clearing the parks and beaches. WA state and city officials are still totally opposed to most personal responsibility and accountability. Hopefully this event will have a lasting impression on their ethically value assessments.

A repeat offender wanted in at least 2 counties lead police on a high speed chase yesterday. At 100 mph he swerved to hit a state trooper who had put a spike strip across the freeway. I believe the state legislators and courts of this state are more responsible for the trooper's death than the repeat offender out doing what they encourage criminals to do ;-(


----------



## DS

> Business are worried because some are being burglarized.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I guess allowing the police officers to telecommute to work didn't quite pan out the way they thought it would.


----------



## wormil

Went to the grocery today, no paper, no ramen, no eggs, almost out of paper plates; plenty of beer, wine, and milk. The place was busy. A girl at the front was sanitizing cart handles for each customer. A guy was running from checkout to checkout sanitizing the atm and counter. Cashier was sanitizing the belt between customers, one customer at a time was allowed to put items on the belt. Announcements over the intercom asked people to maintain 6' distance but checkout lines went down the isles which made that impossible. Everyone was quiet and seemed tense, employees looked mildly tired and annoyed. Our case numbers have jumped by 100+ for 2 days in a row.


----------



## DS

Why are politicians continually saying "We're gonna win this thing"?

It seems to me there are only degrees of losing this thing.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I seem to recall the austerity measures for the PIGS was because they practically collapsed and Germany was funding the recovery! Big Time!
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> A
> 
> You have my word, Pottz, and every ONE! this is my last off-topic post.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> well now, seems we know what your word is worth, just saying, fella either does what he says or goes home,
> best of luck with recovery, of what ever you have, or had, or gonna have
> rj in az
> 
> - Knockonit


Thank ya kindly for the sympathetic gesture, fella.

I am home, it is very nice here. The sun is shining. Our supermarkets are fully stocked, orderly; and people are respectful. No one is leaving the hospital after treatment with 34,000$ medical bills.

And we dont have any of this- as reported in the New York Post:


----------



## bandit571

British soldiers in India, trying to avoid Malaria….came up with a "Tonic".... Water and Quinine….to kill the "gawd-awful" taste a bit…..gin and a bit of Orange Zest was added….and a bit of ice…..

So, Tonic & Gin, with a splash of OJ, and a couple ice cubes…..one a day for what ails ya…"Cheers!"

5 people in my house…all are virus free…YMMV, of course.

Wondering IF a run down to the Blue BORG for a couple 1×4 x 6's would pass by un-noticed?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good news on the western front. WA was the epicenter until NY took it away. I started watching the expansion numbers about a week ago when new cases went from 136 to 269 the next day. Fortunately, we leveled out in the 200s below 269. Today there were only 111 new cases. The med pros are concerned we will be like Italy in the next 2 weeks.

They have set up tent hospitals to care for non COVID-19 patients and are preparing to triage the pandemic.

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/it-will-not-be-pretty-state-preparing-to-make-life-or-death-decisions-if-coronavirus-overwhelms-health-care-system/?fbclid=IwAR2vOOEkpahDpgJn2Dvaj0F4pPEjMcjtbvQxrDlVumphcPonCoBmadwkwKs

Hopefully, that 111 new cases today is the new trend. We have 2580 cases. If the trend of the first few days over 100 would have continued today, we would be at 3052.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Business are worried because some are being burglarized.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I guess allowing the police officers to telecommute to work didn't quite pan out the way they thought it would.
> 
> - DS


Seattle is a pro crime city. If police catch one, the court will have them on the street within a few days. 
Google Seattle is Dying KOMO news. You won't believe what they have done to this area.

Like I said, "WA state and city officials are still totally opposed to most personal responsibility and accountability." I'm a little surprised they are taking this virus seriously.


----------



## Knockonit

Not too awful shabby here in Sunny Arizona, temps are below normal, but next week into 80s that might help delay some of this virus in the joint.
Have an elderly care home next to me, only a 6 bedder, nice couple own it, and having lived here for 20 plus years one would never know it was one. Anyway, they were complaining of not being able to get distilled water for some of the respirator items they use.
A group of my gunny buddies rallied and we managed to find quite a bit of 1 gal jugs thru out town, so they be ok for the next few weeks we hope.

i"m amazed at the absolute rudness at the grocery, seems everyone is mad at someone or something, as mentioned everyone needs a chill pill. 
living gets in the way of life. just the way it is.
stay safe, breath only when alone.
Rj in az


----------



## HokieKen

I hate to hear that about Seattle Bob. I've been there a couple of times, once when my wife and I eloped. We got married at a B&B in Seattle, had a delicious meal in the Space Needle that evening and hopped a boat for Alaska the next day. We loved the environment and the energy of the city. It's too bad the politicians are doing what they do best…

Still pretty reasonable around here. No rude people, no fist fights over toilet paper (or anything else) and everyone generally seems to be in pretty good spirits. I've always counted myself lucky to live here and so far, still do 



> ...
> 
> And we dont have any of this- as reported in the New York Post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The NY Post is a worthless POS tabloid Brian. I don't really care that various media try to discredit one politician or another to suit their political bias. But it's despicable to me that in this situation that any outlet, even a tabloid, would try to put doubt about medical professionals in the minds of the public. (Not reprimanding Brian at all here, just the NY Post. It was once a "real" newspaper but those days are long gone. I wouldn't expect a guy in Spain to know that's the case though)


----------



## RobS888

> No soda? Huh. I didn't know that was a thing. I haven't even glanced down the soda aisle though so I dunno if we're running out here or not. TP and paper towels are still in short supply but the aisle is always stocked when the stores open and I haven't heard tell of anyone having to actually do without.
> 
> For a state that has all non-essential businesses closed, you sure wouldn't know it. Traffic seems unchanged, parking lots seem full and there's no shortage of people out and about. I think everyone that wants to stay open just says they're essential no matter whether they are or not. The only places I know of that have closed are movie theaters and barber shops.
> 
> I'll be honest. I got to a point yesterday where I just didn't want to hear about stupid anymore so I stayed away from the internet news and TV all day today. Know what? I didn't miss it and the virus got along just fine without me for a day!
> 
> - HokieKen


I don't drink soda or bottle water so I don't go down the aisle, but in thinking about it, it was prolly the bottled water that was gone. It was about 2/3rds of one side.


----------



## RobS888

> The NY Post is a worthless POS tabloid Brian. I don t really care that various media try to discredit one politician or another to suit their political bias. But it s despicable to me that in this situation that any outlet, even a tabloid, would try to put doubt about medical professionals in the minds of the public. (Not reprimanding Brian at all here, just the NY Post. It was once a "real" newspaper but those days are long gone. I wouldn t expect a guy in Spain to know that s the case though)
> 
> - HokieKen


This website ranks media sources as left, center, or right. NYPost is far right. Same as the Daily Caller and Brightbart.

https://www.allsides.com/media-bias/media-bias-ratings


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I hate to hear that about Seattle Bob. I ve been there a couple of times, once when my wife and I eloped. We got married at a B&B in Seattle, had a delicious meal in the Space Needle that evening and hopped a boat for Alaska the next day. We loved the environment and the energy of the city. It s too bad the politicians are doing what they do best…
> 
> Still pretty reasonable around here. No rude people, no fist fights over toilet paper (or anything else) and everyone generally seems to be in pretty good spirits. I ve always counted myself lucky to live here and so far, still do
> 
> ...
> 
> And we dont have any of this- as reported in the New York Post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> The NY Post is a worthless POS tabloid Brian. I don t really care that various media try to discredit one politician or another to suit their political bias. But it s despicable to me that in this situation that any outlet, even a tabloid, would try to put doubt about medical professionals in the minds of the public. (Not reprimanding Brian at all here, just the NY Post. It was once a "real" newspaper but those days are long gone. I wouldn t expect a guy in Spain to know that s the case though)
> 
> - HokieKen


Point taken. I see the "angle" now, Thanks for pointing that out. I guess THE POST is similar to the DAILY MAIL in the UK, geared toward making people schizophrenic and not sure of anything, like one day coffee is good for you, and the next day it isnt. The medical professionals here in Spain are truly fighting in the trenches with limited resources, and doing their best despite that.

Some really good news here in Europe:

In the Czech Republic, everyone, and I mean everyone is wearing masks, not to protect themselves but to protect others. The national spirit there is really fantastic. Early on, there were shortages of masks, but then the population rallied and anyone who could sew started producing masks. Networks were created to distribute these; and Apps were created to aid in this. Truly remarkable as a nation looking after its own. and they now have one of the lowest infection rates worldwide.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a pretty handy infographic Rob! But I think they got The Atlantic wrong ;-) Everything I've read on their site seems like it might need another column to the left of the far left  I have to say though, the rest of the categories look pretty spot-on from my personal experience.


----------



## HokieKen

Yes Brian, there are a handful of countries that seem to be handling this thing right from the get-go. And it is becoming more apparent to me that drastic measures are required in order to have any real affect on the outcome. I fear that steps being taken here aren't enough in most places. Unenforced "suggestions" that you have to close your non-essential business (but most everything seems to be "essential") and maintaining 6 ft distancing as long as the line at the checkout isn't too long and self-quarantine but if a bunch of you want to get together and have a cookout, it's okay as long as nobody is sick… isn't gonna get the job done I fear.


----------



## pottz

standing in line at sams for 3 hours last week i found no rudeness or arguing,everyone seemed to be friendly and in a pretty good mood.met some nice people and even a possible new customer.this was surprising in a city like l.a..the traffic has been extremley light,even at rush hour there are less cars than youd normally find at 3am.still too early to see the results of the shut down but hopefully it's gonna make an impact slowing the spread.


----------



## Redoak49

I have been at a coup!e grocery stores and people have been polite and dealing with empty shelves ok.

Indiana has ordered only essential business and traffic. I took my daughter to the bank she works at and all kinds of traffic. I saw a bunch of landscaping trucks and wondered how they could be essential. Some are just ignoring the Governor's order.


----------



## pottz

well i guess landscapers could be considered in the construction catagory as essential.one of my customers was stuccoing their building and the cops pulled up and ordered them to leave saying they wern't essential but a call to the building dept.corrected that.


----------



## wormil

Stay at home order goes in effect here tomorrow. I wonder if it won't just make the grocery stores more crowded since people won't be allowed anywhere else.


----------



## pottz

their are lines at most grocery stores and even at home depot,they only let so many in at a time so people can keep a safe distance.get used to dealing with drive through or ordering ahead for pickup.


----------



## Knockonit

lol, fed the old gal a nite out on the town chinese food, pick up and eat in car, as we watched folks lining up to go in the big box store, had an ice cream after from mcmickies as the DQ was closed, all quiet in the south west.

rumor is we go on full lockdown tomorrow. hope not, as its kinda a mild area here, temps up next week. yeehaw,

rj in az


----------



## corelz125

Bob NY is going the same way as Seattle now. Criminals have more rights than law abiding citizens now. New bail reform laws. Bums are taking over. We don't have the tents yet. RJ dont worry the way tnings are here that are supposed to be on full lock down really doesn't mean much just most stores are closed. People are still all over the place .


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The news says they are predicting 81,000 fatalities by July. Sounds like the lock downs may last a while ;-(

corelz125, That is too bad about NY. It used to have a bad reputation. I thought they figured out how to clean up the mess.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> corelz125, That is too bad about NY. It used to have a bad reputation. I thought they figured out how to clean up the mess.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That was Guiliani who did that, temporarily. He cleaned it up pretty good. But there was a trade off too, it became gentrfied and boring. Not so boring now, I guess.


----------



## wormil

The farms and butcher shops around here that normally sell to restaurants are now selling to the public. One place said they need to sell 1,000 lbs of hamburger/week, they opened to the public and sold out in 2 days. I read that freezer sales are way up. People are hunkering down for the long haul. I think this will be a year to remember for some time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The farms and butcher shops around here that normally sell to restaurants are now selling to the public. One place said they need to sell 1,000 lbs of hamburger/week, they opened to the public and sold out in 2 days. I read that freezer sales are way up. People are hunkering down for the long haul. I think this will be a year to remember for some time.
> 
> - Woodknack


I am sure it will be a year to remember. Let's hope it is compared to 1918 rather than 1929.

Having been in the construction trades, subject to recessions, the first thing hit is construction; I have always been prepared to weather out a year or 2. I was lucky most of the time. The big 3 were when I was an apprentice and they said will the last one out of Seattle turn out the lights? About half of the class of 120 quit because there was no work for a year at a time. Same thing in 1982. The Business Round Table created an artificial recession in the construction industry to break the trade unions to cut costs. Of course, 2008; I had jobs in hospitals in progress cancelled. Hospitals always build and remodel! That was time to live on resources! Of course, we are expecting the 9+ Cascadia earthquake. Those resources are convertible to the COVID-19 crisis if necessary.

As I look around seeing what is happening here now with TP, paper towels, face masks and disinfectant out of stock and every one getting antsy after a week of lock down; most do not know this will be remembered as a Sunday School Picnic when the earthquake hits. FEMA expects I-5 and I-90 to be unusable because of collapsed bridges and overpasses. Secondary roads are to be the primary transportation system. The secondary roads have bridges that need replacing and some have been closed. Most likely the airport and ports will be compromised to some extent. When the TP crisis hits, food, medicine and everything else will be too without a transportation to restock. This may be a good lesson for the Pacific Northwest, IF any of our astute leaders are paying attention.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ahh, the early 1980´s. Fun times; Thatcher and Reagan, union busters par excellence. Didnt really affect me, I was still in school, well, I was still not going to school

Of course, our astute leaders are paying attention- to the stawk market; artificially inflating it, and then cashing out just before they cra********************. To us hard working types who produce something of value, not so much.


----------



## RobS888

> corelz125, That is too bad about NY. It used to have a bad reputation. I thought they figured out how to clean up the mess.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That was Guiliani who did that, temporarily. He cleaned it up pretty good. But there was a trade off too, it became gentrfied and boring. Not so boring now, I guess.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Are you guys talking about crime? If so, Rudy had nothing to do with reductions of crimes in NY as it fell in many places almost exactly the same. The Freakenomics authors suggest the reduction in crime all over the country is because of abortion. It started falling in '92 because there was a missing cadre of youth not involved in crime. So no particular person at the time had an effect on the crime rate.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Are you guys talking about crime? If so, Rudy had nothing to do with reductions of crimes in NY as it fell in many places almost exactly the same. The Freakenomics authors suggest the reduction in crime all over the country is because of abortion. It started falling in 92 because there was a missing cadre of youth not involved in crime. So no particular person at the time had an effect on the crime rate.
> 
> - RobS888


If that is the case, I support aborting Seattle.

Looks like the US leads the world in COVID-19 cases now ;-((


----------



## HokieKen

We're number one!
We're number one!
We're num…. oh wait… nevermind.


----------



## bandit571

One side effect of the "Stay at home" stuff…..my place has 5 people staying there….been cooped up far too long, and EVERYONE is getting …GRUMPY in the house…..but, we are virus free in the house…..I just need to stay out of the other 4's way….may just hide out IN the basement woodshop…..


----------



## HokieKen

I was thinking about it last night Bandit and I think I spend the majority of my free time "self-quarantining" in my shop regardless of the state of the world at large. My wife and I still both have to go into work but if we have to isolate ourselves at home, she'll probably go bonkers and I'll be happier than a pig in slop  Somebody asked me this morning what I was going to do this weekend with everything being closed… If you don't see me working in the yard, check the shop. Exactly what I would be doing if everything was open!


----------



## pottz

same here kenny im either gardening or in the shop so it's just normal for me.i do hate though that my favorite nursery is only allowing orders called in,i like to pick out my own plants.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Guiliani increased funding to policing, hence more arrests; and more police corruption also.


----------



## RobS888

> Guiliani increased funding to policing, hence more arrests; and more police corruption also.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The Atlantic had a good article in 2016 on how there are lots of theories about what caused the huge decline from1990 on. 1990 is an important year for this since it had been rising for decades. What I find interesting is the decline is across many countries at the same time. Rudy at best was helping push a snowball that started rolling downhill 2years before. Great PR though since many from the tri-state area think he caused the decline.

They cover many theories including Rudy (boy we know now he prolly couldn't even come up with a decent idea).

But other policing tactics appeared to have little impact, even in New York City, which led the innovative wave in the early '90s. Mayor Rudy Giuliani and NYPD Commissioner Bill Bratton credit their broken-windows-style reforms for crime's sharp decline after taking office in 1994. But scholars are quick to note the trend actually began in 1990. Crime also continued to decline after the NYPD largely abandoned its controversial stop-and-frisk policy in recent years, for example. Economist Steven Levitt attributed New York City's successes to the city's higher rate of abortion, part of his broader argument linking Roe v. Wade to the crime decline.

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/04/what-caused-the-crime-decline/477408/

Anyway, just food for thought about what we think we know.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sounds very much to me like a justification effort to support more funding for that PP program. Which I abhor. It is no one´s "right" as a substitute for poor choices.

I do agree though, loaded words on both sides.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Helpful. Positive.










Not helpful










Also not helpful


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Maybe someone should do a study on what increases it. We have enough issues with COVID-19 without further increases prowlers, burglars, auto thieves, Identity theft and fraud. Of course, those without any sense responsibility or moral values will most likely be spreading it if they have the opportunity in their normal activities.

A bug similar to this virus doubled the size of the USA. When the French went to put down the slave revolt in Haiti, the slaves had immunity to Yellow Fever. The French suffered greatly. That caused Napoleon to give up his North American expansion plans. He sold Louisiana Territory to President Jefferson ;-)

The Malaria bug had a significant impact on world history too. In Colonial America up to 90% of the European settlers and indentured servants died or were severely disable by it. The solution was immune slave labor imported from Africa.

Malaria had a significant impact on our Civil War. In the early part of the war, Lincoln's generals did not invade the south, they hung around the Washington D.C. area. They were afraid Malaria would decimate their troops. The Confederate troops had built up immunity.

Various European diseases documented Native American populations. Impacts varied from 50% to extinction among various tribes. Many early settlers found New England nearly deserted. I believe Squanto returned for England to find he was the sole survivor of his extinct tribe.

The Bubonic Plague of the Middle Ages lead to the world's first affluent middle class. With a death rate between 30 and 50% of the population, there was a severe labor shortage and skilled labor were paid good wages.

I expect to see a COVID-19 to have a significant economic impact on small business in the US. When I started in the 80s, the Small Business Administration info included a warning that only 10% of startups will survive the first year. About half of those will decide it is not worth the effort to continue and close by the 3 year mark. A friend asked me why I didn't tell him how much effort and dedication it would require. I told him I tried, but he wasn't listening ;-)) He gave it up at that point. I nearly did too, but a large national corporation told me they would keep me busy if I continued and did their work. No longer having to compete in the wolf pack bid game, I continued. Anyways, after 5 years, only 10% of the 10% that successfully survived the first year survived to year 5. I expect to see up 75% small business failure in the US. Small business employs half of our work force.

During the 2008 mini Depression, a state licensing agent told a friend 90% of small contractors in WA state closed.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Jobs would likely help a great deal, Bob. Like bringing manufacturing back to the countries where jobs are in demand, rather than chasing the cheapest labor; or the world being dependant for the bulk of trade goods from one, more or less centralized place. Teaching young people that accomplishment, no matter how small, gives one a sense of importance and belonging; that would also be very helpful. I bet your papa, or your grandpapa taught you something like that. Being alientated, like many youth today, is destructive, personally, and collectively. And when things do go south, people with self-worth, and integrity will pull themselves up by the bootstraps. They always do. And moral values, well, there wont be any if there is no higher authority to answer to. And certainly, governments will never be that.

Moral values, Bob? those are so 1950´s. (thats 100% a joke).

Think of about it, Bob, the amount of resources that are going to be pumped into this thing on a global scale are going to be like nothing weve seen before. Thats a positive thing for sure. Some wont be so positive, but they will be the minority.

Usually, when economies crash, they very quickly rebuild.


----------



## corelz125

A lot of people complain about Bloomberg's stop and frisk but that kept crime down also. The other issue that Guiilani and Bloomberg took care of were all the bums on the streets. I call them bums because that's what they are. No political correctness "homeless" from me. Now every where you look there's bums. Diblasio is just as bad as Dinkins was.


----------



## pottz

on a brighter note guys i wanna talk about what makes americans great people.our neighbor who is about 86 just baked some,not sure what to them call except good,brought us some fresh out of the oven.weve been trying to help them were we can and she's taking care of us.that warms my heart.if you guys want to keep debating the crap you have been go ahead,the news is full of it.one thing about this pandemic it's making "some" of us realize whats important in life.i wish you guys had all the answers you argue about and debate because this crisis would soon be over.well thats the last two cents ive got left so peace out jocks.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I thought my last post was very positive, Pottz. Did you read it? I was aiming to uplift Bob`s spirits some.

And with the one before that, I was trying to throw in some humor.

And I really dont aim to give anyone answers, just information, The more I learn, the less I know.

You are one of the good guys, Pottz. I know that.


----------



## pottz

sorry but im just very tired of hearing statistics,the news bombards us daily with stats,what we dont hear is all the good and kindness coming out of this,surely some of you have experienced some,or given some? anyone have a good story to tell?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Its cool Pottz. I will just abandon the thread. I am on L.J´s for woodworking anyway. I can do politics and stuff elsewhere.


----------



## pottz

> Its cool Pottz. I will just abandon the thread. I am on L.J´s for woodworking anyway. I can do politics and stuff elsewhere.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


maybe i will too,it's probably time for this to die.


----------



## corelz125

Got a good story for you. My cousin went to the supermarket grabbed a couple cases of water but when he went to pay they said he was only allowed one per person. The guy behind him said I'll get that for you. The guy bought it for him and didnt even want the money back for it.


----------



## pottz

> Got a good story for you. My cousin went to the supermarket grabbed a couple cases of water but when he went to pay they said he was only allowed one per person. The guy behind him said I ll get that for you. The guy bought it for him and didnt even want the money back for it.
> 
> - corelz125


thank you buddy thats what i want to hear about not the crap everyones been spewing.if i want stats ill go to reputable sources,not a wood forum.i started this thread to find out how everyones dealing with this mess,not to hear about the politics and so called expert opinions.ive been over on crickets thread tonight because she wont tolerate no crap,i dont have that power.lets get positive or the cricket will chirp!!!!!!!lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry about getting off track, pottz. I guess too many survived tragedies has made me too much of a preparer and warner.

Yes, Wildwood, as my brother says, if we didn't learn how to work, it is not dad's fault. We were crawling along quarter mile long corn rows pulling weeds before we started school. That had a very positive affect on me. I knew there had to be an easier way to make a living when I started 1st grade ;-)

On that helpful note, when I saw on the news the gobbermint is sending most of us $1200 each, I thought it is too bad there is not a way to divert it away from those of us who get along fine without it to those who are really struggling. I suppose it can go to the Salvation Army. They will not use 90% for fund raising.


----------



## wormil

On a positive note a parade of decorated vehicles drove around town and our neighborhood yesterday honking and waving at everyone, trying to keep spirits up, must have been 30 cars. They had signs, balloons, streamers, etc. I was out getting the mail when they drove past.


----------



## pottz

> On a positive note a parade of decorated vehicles drove around town and our neighborhood yesterday honking and waving at everyone, trying to keep spirits up, must have been 30 cars. They had signs, balloons, streamers, etc. I was out getting the mail when they drove past.
> 
> - Woodknack


we need more of that spirit right now,thats what will get us through this.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

On Nextdoor they are calling on everyone to make noise to thank the emergency and health care workers at 8 PM every night.

There is a Tee shirt manufacturer in Seattle that converted his operation to making surgical masks.


----------



## pottz

> On Nextdoor they are calling on everyone to make noise to thank the emergency and health care workers at 8 PM every night.
> 
> There is a Tee shirt manufacturer in Seattle that converted his operation to making surgical masks.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


it's starting to become what happened during the wwii when companies started making goods for the war effort,in a way we are waging war again againts the virus.ive heard of a few that have started making masks.dyson vac's is making ventilators as is ford.this is american spirit in a unified fight,and when that happens we always win.


----------



## pottz

so i guess i scared you guys so much you wont respond anymore.well i guess if you have nothing positive to talk about except the bull ******************** youve been talking about for the last few days,then well dont repond.tonight a neighbor set up his drums on his front lawn and started playing for all to hear,and you know what no one complained.people came out and applauded him.we whent out and joined our neighbors and had a good time and met people we never knew.if nothing else we are getting to connect with people we never knew.tonight we were reconnected to our neighbors.so if this virus is killing someone it's also reconnecting someone.take time to meet those you never knew but were always their.offer to help someone that might be forgotten.dont take anything for granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Nobody in here is interested in your bull******************** Jim. Your 7 posts in 9 hours pushing some nonsense site can move on. On the plus side I read the owner of the clippers donated $25 million towards fighting this virus.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> By The Way, it is DISEASED, I see you never learned to spell intermediate level words either!
> - WoodProfits
> 
> hey jim go f$^k yourself bro!!!!!!!!!!
> - pottz


This bloody Corona is doing more damage then I thought and just couldn't resist adding my hand sanitiser.
You both got it wrong… it's *DECEASED*....

Our gun laws are tighter than a ducks bum here in Australia… however, even I know the difference between cleaning a shotgun and looking down the barrel of one… uninvited!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey, Pottz, I know I said I would abandon the thread, but can I please have permission to Desert Storm this joker?
My trigger finger is itching.

Have a nice day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Well, pottz, it is a bit hard to see much really positive in the current crisis. There are a few people stepping forward to help. I heard of one lady singing opera on a lake at 5 every evening. I doubt if more than half a dozen homes can hear her. I would do more if I weren't in the high risk category. All I have contributed is giving blood when that went into crisis mode in the first few days. Last time I failed to qualify, but I'm back in top shape for that ;-)

Not a lot of outdoor activity here in WW in the drizzle and the neighborhood is on a country road style street with a sharp curve 50 yards one way and limited vision the other. No sidewalks. Not an ideal spot to be gathering with an occasional speeder hitting 50 mph. We haven't even seen a trick or treater in years. If I were a parent, I would take my kids to a safer street too. Unfortunately, the normal activity spots are off limits for the duration ;-(

I have been working on notices to the city and owner of a propane tank 90% surrounded by barriers. That is a bit disgusting. My insurance company advised me to send them notifications. Counsel says that changes any disaster from an Act of God to negligence and facilitates asset recovery. Not the way I really wanted to spend my retirement but neither is hiding from the bug. I feel it is a worthwhile and positive effort to protect the safety of up to 50 people and a dozen homes. The neighbors need to be able to recover damages to their homes, be compensated for property damage and loss and even wrongful death. It will be even more critical in the future that it would have been 3 months ago.

Actually, I am documenting the wind here because wind dissipation is critical to propane safety. That is very time consuming. It needs to be high enough quality the courts will accept it if necessary. The whole issue is very distracting. Hard to concentrate on much else with that high risk situation looking for a trigger.

Hopefully, this effort will get the tank moved about 75 feet to a safe location where any leak will dissipate down hill. That would be a real positive response and the effort will have been worthwhile, eh?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Here in Lee county FL we have about 100 positive cases. The spring break might make things worse. The visiters don't understand that they can bring Covid here. On a positive note my wife and close friends are healthy. We are playing couples golf today in separate carts. I do think we should keep talking on this thread. If only to see how each other are doing around the world, and give us all something more to do. Be safe, be well.


----------



## pottz

> Hey, Pottz, I know I said I would abandon the thread, but can I please have permission to Desert Storm this joker?
> My trigger finger is itching.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


cmon back brian nobodies banned here except that jim guy.cant believe he posted his picture,if thats even him.


----------



## pottz

i know bob it's hard to find a ray of sunshine these days but there is some.last night i was in the backyard and i heard some one playing drums,i knew it was live so i went out on the street and one of the neighbors put his drum set out in front of his house and was jammin away.soon a bunch of people came out and a sort of party atmosphere formed.everyone kind of kept their distance but for few hours we forgot about the situation and had a good time.my wife tipped him with some tp-lol.


----------



## pottz

hey are you guys seeing the ad at the bottom of the screen (get access to 16000 plans) is lj's allowing them to advertise here or have they hacked into the site ?


----------



## corelz125

Here's a joke for you golf guys

A young woman was taking golf lessons and had just started playing her first round of golf when she suffered a bee sting. Her pain was so intense that she decided to return to the clubhouse for medical assistance. The golf pro saw her heading back and said, "You are back early, what's wrong?" "I was stung by a bee!" she said. "Where?" he asked. "Between the first and second hole." she replied. He nodded and said, "Your stance is far too wide."


----------



## pottz

good one corelz


----------



## mel52

corelz125, now THAT was funny. Thanks, Mel


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Hey, Pottz, I know I said I would abandon the thread, but can I please have permission to Desert Storm this joker?
> My trigger finger is itching.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> cmon back brian nobodies banned here except that jim guy.cant believe he posted his picture,if thats even him.
> 
> - pottz


I think it is safe to assume that no one the age of that guy in the avatar would attack you like an adolescent. Attacking grammer mistakes is a dead giveaway for an immature mind. Thus, I conclude that the whole thing is a scam of one sort or another. I have some experience playing hardball on another economic/political forum. We call it FIGHT CLUB. Amateurs go home bloody to their mom´s basement and cry in their pillow.

I wasnt really gonna pull the trigger, just wanted to scare the young´un a bit.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thanks for the laugh, Corelz.

Got anymore?


----------



## pottz

> Hey, Pottz, I know I said I would abandon the thread, but can I please have permission to Desert Storm this joker?
> My trigger finger is itching.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> cmon back brian nobodies banned here except that jim guy.cant believe he posted his picture,if thats even him.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I think it is safe to assume that no one the age of that guy in the avatar would attack you like an adolescent. Attacking grammer mistakes is a dead giveaway for an immature mind. Thus, I conclude that the whole thing is a scam of one sort or another. I have some experience playing hardball on another economic/political forum. We call it FIGHT CLUB. Amateurs go home bloody to their mom´s basement and cry in their pillow.
> 
> I wasnt really gonna pull the trigger, just wanted to scare the young´un a bit.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


with all the tension these days and a little too much wine i just snapped with that guy,i mean with all the spam we deal with here he just pushed me over the edge.that forum your on must either not have any moderators or there giving you guys a lot of room to run.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> hey are you guys seeing the ad at the bottom of the screen (get access to 16000 plans) is lj s allowing them to advertise here or have they hacked into the site ?
> 
> - pottz


It's blackmail?
We'll advertise for you if you quit spamming our site.


----------



## pottz

> hey are you guys seeing the ad at the bottom of the screen (get access to 16000 plans) is lj s allowing them to advertise here or have they hacked into the site ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It s blackmail?
> We ll advertise for you if you quit spamming our site.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


ha ha hey maybe cricket made ted a deal to do just that.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Here´s a bit of positive wisdom:

The only way to surpass fear is to conquer selfishness. Protect your neighbors and be not selfish.

And you will be like the wolf.

But respect that the Alpha Momma eats first, for She is the source of all.


----------



## pottz

news flash for any country fans joe diffy has died at 61 from corona virus complications.


----------



## corelz125

Yep pottz it's becoming more of a reality check when names or people you know start to die. 
I have a few more of them. We used to get some good laughs on Rick's post. 
This is for the ex military guys

A British SAS squad and an American Marines squad are together in the middle of a city. The commanding officers of each group are discussing the merits of SAS vs Marines: these officers have reputations for being the strongest, toughest and most feared men in the whole of the armed forces. The American squad leader turns to the British officer and says, "My Marines are so much braver than your SAS." "I doubt that very much," says the SAS officer. "They are much braver," says the American. "Watch this." The American squad leader turns to one of his Marines and shouts, "SERGEANT!! Climb to the very top of that building and jump off." "SIR, YES SIR," shouts the sergeant. The sergeant runs inside the building, runs to top and, without a second's thought, jumps off the top of the building and smashes into the ground. He survives but is very badly injured and gets taken away on a stretcher. The American leader turns to the SAS officer and says, "Now that's bravery." "Yeah? Well watch this," says the British officer. He turns to his men and bellows at the top of his voice, "YOU, PRIVATE, CLIMB TO THE TOP OF THAT BUILDING AND JUMP OFF." The private looks at the officer and says, "Sir, GO F*** YOURSELF, Sir." The Officer turns around to the American and says, "Now THAT'S bravery."


----------



## pottz

lmao,now thats funny.speaking of our old buddy rick i wonder if he's ok,havn't heard anything in many months,i pm'ed him awhile back but no response.he rubbed a lot of guys here the wrong way but he was a good guy.i miss him a lot.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Crisis contained


----------



## HokieKen

Corelz, your golf pro must have been a woman. 'Cause that gals stance sounds just right to me ;-)


----------



## pottz

nice sloution brian glad my son is grown and out of the house.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> nice sloution brian glad my son is grown and out of the house.
> 
> - pottz


My kids are 18 and 13, these in the photo arent mine.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz, good one.


----------



## RobS888

As of 8:00pm tonight Md is on stay in house orders.

Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan has issued a "stay at home" order, directing Maryland residents not to leave their homes unless it's for an "essential" purpose, such as getting food or medicine or going to work at a job that's been deemed essential.

"This is a public health crisis. We are no longer asking or suggesting that Marylanders stay at home. We are directing them to do so," Hogan said at a Monday news conference.

The stay at home order goes into effect at 8 p.m. Monday, Hogan said. A wireless emergency alert will be sent to the cellphones of Maryland residents Monday evening, Hogan said.


----------



## HokieKen

VA governor Northam is expected to follow suit in a few minutes. Apparently parks will still be open and people will be permitted to pursue outdoor activities as long as social distancing is observed and there aren't any crowds >10 people.

Hopefully it'll be more effective than the "essential business only" mandate. I saw a huge crowd at a local ice cream parlor Saturday and the Putt Putt was pretty busy yesterday afternoon. Grrrrrr.


----------



## pottz

our parks and beaches here are now totally closed due to people not following directions and over crowding.over the weekend a surfer was on the beach and told by the life guard he needed to leave,apparently he wasnt happy and told the lg what are ya gonna do about it.well he called the police that came and issued a 1000 fine.cowabunga dude-lol.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

If we are stopped by the Po-lice and found to be out of our prisons for an insufficiently valid reason, they can and are fining people from 600-30,000 euros. For you unaware Mericans, a Euro is about equal to a dollar.

I agree these inconsiderate breaking the law people are putting others at risk, and ponder whether this sort of law-enforcement is slightly beyond the scale of what is permissable in a free society, and conclude that this new fund-collection policy will be a good way to fund the health coverage of these people when they are laying in the hospital .


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

On a lighter note>:










Niños. Gotta luv the little monsters. The short-nerved parent would more than likely have some brain cells exploding. The well tempered would jump right in there and smear the goop around with them, then explode later when they were in bed.


----------



## recycle1943




----------



## pottz

> On a lighter note>:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niños. Gotta luv the little monsters. The short-nerved parent would more than likely have some brain cells exploding. The well tempered would jump right in there and smear the goop around with them, then explode later when they were in bed.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


are those your kids brian?


----------



## pottz

> - recycle1943


too funny dick-lol.


----------



## corelz125

They deserve that for buying that color green paint anyway. Haha quiet kids mean trouble. It's the same here in NY people think that's this is a vacation and life goes on as normal. Yea last time Rick was on it didn't sound very good.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> are those your kids brian?
> 
> - pottz


No, Pottz. My kids are 18yrs, girl, and 13yrs, boy.

And if anyone brought that color paint into my house, I would shoot them with rock salt.


----------



## RobS888

> If we are stopped by the Po-lice and found to be out of our prisons for an insufficiently valid reason, they can and are fining people from 600-30,000 euros. For you unaware Mericans, a Euro is about equal to a dollar.
> 
> I agree these inconsiderate breaking the law people are putting others at risk, and ponder whether this sort of law-enforcement is slightly beyond the scale of what is permissable in a free society, and conclude that this new fund-collection policy will be a good way to fund the health coverage of these people when they are laying in the hospital .
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


You live in prison?


----------



## pottz

> They deserve that for buying that color green paint anyway. Haha quiet kids mean trouble. It s the same here in NY people think that s this is a vacation and life goes on as normal. Yea last time Rick was on it didn t sound very good.
> 
> - corelz125


funny alaska guy just asked about rick too another thread.the sad thing on these forums is that when a good friend passes we never here about it.helluvawreck who was very prolific here just stopped posting one day,someone told me they had heard he passed away.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think helluvawreck left his wood shoppe a couple years ago. I remember seeing some kind of notice thread at the time.

I just lost another good friend a couple weeks ago. My dad said the worst part of getting to be 90 was no friends left.


----------



## corelz125

Yea I doubt this site is part of the check off list when you get to the end of the line. Unless you have the guys phone number it's hard to find out what happen.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I just learned that Spain´s Health Minister, Salvado Illa, is a Catalan(language) philosophy major with zero experience in healthcare. Lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I just learned that Spain´s Health Minister, Salvado Illa, is a Catalan(language) philosophy major with zero experience in healthcare. Lol.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Why would Spain do it any different than the US? We fiddled around for a month before any significant action was even suggested. Most of the politicians thought it was a political scam or hoax of some kind. Nobody was taking the doctors or scientists seriously. We were hauling that bug in by the ship and plane load for weeks. There was a choir practice north of here the same day the gubberinor warned he was considering the social distancing order. There were 60 there, 45 caught it and 2 80 year old ladies died. Totally preventable if politicians would practice the extraction process. It was another week before the gubberinor did the stay home order. Now they are in panic mode.

As a philosophy major, he should know 60% of people do not consider facts in decision making processes and 2/3 are visual learners; therefore, the vast majority will have to see disaster developing before they believe it can happen. On second thought, maybe he does and he knows nothing can be dome ;-)) The majority rules ;-(


----------



## corelz125

The first thing they all are concerned about is money. "We have to keep the economy going we can't shut this or that down" because then my stocks will start losing money. They would rather lose people than money. How many of the politician's started dumping stocks before they did anything else?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I think that Fauci guy ya all have leading the helm there, was also at the helm during the H1N1 Obummer pandemic.

as I recall, that wasnt handled all that well either.


----------



## pottz

> Yea I doubt this site is part of the check off list when you get to the end of the line. Unless you have the guys phone number it s hard to find out what happen.
> 
> - corelz125


no probably not but even the ones we know that passed dont get put in the memorium.good example is charles neil a legend here,why hasn't he been entered ? anyone know the process to do it.hell when i die im just gonna come back and haunt you guys,like teds woodworking-lol.


----------



## RobS888

> I think that Fauci guy ya all have leading the helm there, was also at the helm during the H1N1 Obummer pandemic.
> 
> as I recall, that wasnt handled all that well either.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I don't recall that at all. it was declared a problem before anyone died.


----------



## corelz125

Potts I rather you haunt me on here then listen to some alive members


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

H1N1 turned out to be typical year with extra publicity. 17% of us, US, got it, but there were only 10,000 deaths.

CDC Estimates "flu-related deaths between the years of 1976 and 2007 ranged from 3,000 to 49,000. From 2010 to 2016, the flu-related death rate was between 12,000 and 56,000, with the highest season being 2012 to 2013 and the lowest being 2011 to 2012."


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Wasnt criticizing Fauci at all. Rather, the political motivations of some to take advantage of a crisis,ie., affordable health care act then, orange man´s "whatever you want to call it" now. Politicians should just step aside, and allow the professionals to get the job done.

It is the fear factor that gets exploited as a means to achieve a political end.

Anyway, H1N1 was an entirely different beast, was treated with anti-virals and a vaccine was ready in 6 months.


----------



## HokieKen

I feel so sorry for Fauci. You can just tell he's as nervous as a hooker in church every time Trump is speaking at a press conference. I'm not bashing on Trump either, I just feel sorry for Fauci up there every evening )). I have to give him credit too, he has done a remarkable job of speaking the truth as he believes it even if it's at odds with the overall tone set by the president. I honestly figured he would have been fired by now…. I think he's actually done what few others have been able to do, persuade Trump.


----------



## pottz

> Potts I rather you haunt me on here then listen to some alive members
> 
> - corelz125


you got it buddy.


----------



## pottz

> I feel so sorry for Fauci. You can just tell he's as nervous as a hooker in church every time Trump is speaking at a press conference. I'm not bashing on Trump either, I just feel sorry for Fauci up there every evening )). I have to give him credit too, he has done a remarkable job of speaking the truth as he believes it even if it's at odds with the overall tone set by the president. I honestly figured he would have been fired by now…. I think he's actually done what few others have been able to do, persuade Trump.
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah i agree few have the balls to against him and those do dont last long.nows not the time to campaign,it's time to be a leader and protect the american people.peace jocks,stay safe.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Fauci: Uhhm, Mr. President uhmm we need to…........
President: great, it is going to be great, we are great
Fauci: Uhmm, sir, there´s some….....
President: great, I am hungry, wheres my cheeseburger….....
Fauci: Sir?
President: talk later, hungry…....

I am not totally bashing orange man. If one of his overall objectives is bring jobs back to the States, I think he may be successful with that, to some degree anyway, which isnt a bad thing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It may bring a lot of jobs back to the states if sanity prevails. I recently saw a report saying we cannot build a cruise missile without parts form China.

The question is: Was covering up the initial out break and not cooperating with research to solve the issues an act of war?


----------



## RobS888

> It may bring a lot of jobs back to the states if sanity prevails. I recently saw a report saying we cannot build a cruise missile without parts form China.
> 
> The question is: Was covering up the initial out break and not cooperating with research to solve the issues an act of war?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yes it was an act of war and the number of deaths will exceed many recent wars.


----------



## wormil

China has been making brazen cyber attacks against the US and our allies for years. As recently as last November and December they made attacks against the US and Europe, one of which was thwarted by Microsoft but it barely made the news and not a peep about it from our glorious leader. Make no mistake, China is our enemy.


----------



## pottz

yes and the billions of dollars we spend on chinese goods makes that all possible,along with a growing powerful military .


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> I recently saw a report saying we cannot build a cruise missile without parts form China.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


LooL Don!
Beware of what you read. Both right and left wing news channels LOVE to get people excited. 
This is way off topic, but have to set record straight.

Above is True, but taken way way out of context.

The semiconductor components in question come from Taiwan (legally china, but not really if you have been there). Two facilities/companies are involved. The facility where these devices are finished has US Marine and Taiwan Army MP's with K9 on site 24/7, as well as convoy escorted shipments to local US base for air lift if needed. Though FEDEX EXPRESS handles non critical shipments. 

There are replacement US sites certified as back up, but it would take 3-6 months to turn it on 100%. The mfg contracted with production of final product maintains a 3 year supply of these components in stock; there are two mfg with stock piles. Gubermint has another 5 years of WAR TIME demand in national supply stash underground as spares. 
IMHO, the war time demand calculation for cruise missiles is flawed if payload is nuclear. It's more like a lifetime supply? :-0(
Regardless, would take 5+ years to run out of parts if China disappears today. 
Only takes 3-4 years for new missile design and certification.

There are some misc wire/switch components that come from China. These are commodity parts purchased from US mfg who also have facilities in North America that can begin to produce the same certified parts in less 90 days if needed. Long term stock piles and spares exist for these components as well.

If gubermint enacts DPA for military devices, one of the 1st things that happen is the contractors immediately begin the process of turning on US mfg capability for anything supplied overseas.

PS - Nothing quite as exhilarating, impressive, and bone chilling scary; as being inside the final assembly BUNKER for cruise missiles. BTDTGTTS.

If I share anymore details, probably get arrested tomorrow. I may be CaptainKlutz here, Big brother knows where I live.

Cheers!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CaptK, Hopefully the CIA doesn't see your post ;-)

The worst thing the US ever gave China under Slick Willy is the ability to hit WA DC with an atomic warhead on an ICBM ;-( The reason it happened was NASA charged too much to put a communications satellite in orbit. Our greedy corporations sent them to China to be launched. They had a 90% failure rate. Giving them the technology to launch the satellites was treason. Same technology to guide ICBM. Slick fixed that with an executive order that stopped the investigation.

Anyway, a recent article in electrical magazine warned then 5% of the imported production is counterfeit and finding its way into the distribution system undetected. I don't know about the rest of the world, but in WA state, the administrator is personally liable for all corrections issued to his contractor even if the contractor has gone bankrupt. Counterfeiting and making defective electrical safety devices should be a crime. Electrocutions and fires will result from such activities. ;-(

Boston Scientific was recently fined for importing counterfeit materials from a known Chinese counterfeiter to make medical devices. Arsenic was found in medications imported.

I see too much policy consistency in all these issues. This virus will have a permanent impact on US viability.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Good morning, peoples of planet earth. Please do not panic. The tape method of controlling the crisis has been found to be inefficient, seems the bodyheat is causing the glue to be faulty, children are escaping. We have a new solution:


----------



## corelz125

Here's another one for you guys

A man kills a deer and takes it home to cook for dinner. Both he and his wife decide that they won't tell the kids what kind of meat it is, but will give them a clue and let them guess. The dad said, "Well it's what Mommy calls me sometimes." The little girl screamed to her brother, "Don't eat it. Its an asshole!"


----------



## HokieKen

Dangit corelz. Now there's coffee in my keyboard )


----------



## Peteybadboy

Fl. getting a stay at home for 30 days Starting Friday.


----------



## corelz125

Are you still going in to work Kenny?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Cheeze *pottzy*, this thread still allive… seems to be going more viral than you know what…

You know my love of reading, so I only browsed to the top of my screen (... hey this is the *NASA office* so I have a big screen)... Looks like you've lost all the obnoxious drift-wood.


----------



## HokieKen

> Are you still going in to work Kenny?
> 
> - corelz125


Yep. We're a major supplier of products and services for freight and consumer rail all over the world so we're considered essential. I do have the option of working remotely, at least a couple of days a week. But, other engineers have kids at home so I offered to man my post for the duration. Management has taken great strides to protect all employees though. We don't leave our office unless necessary, all meetings (even with my boss who's office is next door) take place over skype, we have social distancing "monitors" all over the building and anyone who refuses to comply after being warned is sent home. I'm probably sharing less germs here than I do at home since my wife is still going to her office too and we have the grandkids a few nights a week…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I thought I would use my quarantine time to learn to sing opera, and began to practice alot on my terrace. But after a few days of getting pelted by anything and everything the birds could throw at me, I decided to give up opera and try my hand at painting angry birds.


----------



## corelz125

It sounds like things are still pretty normal for your house. That is the hard part when you have a group of people in the same area they tend to want to gather at some point.


----------



## pottz

> Cheeze *pottzy*, this thread still allive… seems to be going more viral than you know what…
> 
> You know my love of reading, so I only browsed to the top of my screen (... hey this is the *NASA office* so I have a big screen)... Looks like you ve lost all the obnoxious drift-wood.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


let the good times roll duck.hey there have been a few scuffles but no blood drawn yet.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> It sounds like things are still pretty normal for your house. That is the hard part when you have a group of people in the same area they tend to want to gather at some point.
> 
> - corelz125


Prudence and personal responsibility are SO last century.

Yesterday, I put on my business sweat pants and I got my lysol huffin street act together to venture out to the petri dish of humanity for some fresh fruit and so called cat food. As I was coming up the main road there was a crappy looking french-model car in front of me going real slow like, which stopped to converse with a man getting out of his car. It appeared to me as though directions to some place or other were being discussed. I waited impatiently, as if I had all day to waste, and followed this slow moving vehicle out onto the main road. The car stopped in front of me off to the shoulder, window came down, and a hand appeared, waving me to stop. I pulled up alongside said vehicle and brought the window down, while simultaneously realising that the gentlemen in the car were Guardia Civil. The Guardia Civil are similar to State Police in Merica, except they are also paramilitary, and will think it nothing to knee-cap you if you are the mouthy type. Anyway, where are you going, the driver asked? To the supermercado, I replied. Oh, ok, he said, and bid me a good day.

The point of all this play by play, is that the police are patrolling in their own vehicles. Lol.


----------



## RobS888

> Fl. getting a stay at home for 30 days Starting Friday.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I hope it isn't too late.


----------



## HokieKen

> Fl. getting a stay at home for 30 days Starting Friday.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> I hope it isn t too late.
> 
> - RobS888


+1 I'm afraid states just now putting those measures in place, or the ones who haven't still put them in place, are entering the game in the second half. Still seems clear to me that late is better than never though. I really hope the remaining states follow suit soon. The 100k-220k "best case" projection for mortalities is based on strict compliance with social distancing guidelines by everyone in the country…


----------



## wormil

I believe I read the one day mortality rate has surpassed the flu and most of that is just a few states so these other states need to get onboard. This thing is going to create long lasting cultural changes that I'm not sure we can forsee yet.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> let the good times roll duck.hey there have been a few scuffles but *no blood drawn YET*.
> 
> - pottz


Then I'll sign back out again as I'd rather not create red here and reserve it for my vino glass.

Might check back latter… far too much reading!.. Rather spend my time making another girlie clock.


----------



## corelz125

I think here in NY they started it to late and didn't enforce it enough. A lot of people complain about govt intruding in their life but in most cases a lot of the people are to stupid for their own good. The day the hospital ship came up the Hudson river people were lined up to see it.


----------



## bandit571

Hey…fresh DNA was spilled..









Drilling a pilot hole for that bottom keeper…drill bit skipped out, and into my thumb…..then was promptly shown where the trashcan is.


----------



## corelz125

Bandit about 65% of the time I'm using the cordless to drive in screws I put the screw tip into a finger from it slipping off the screw.


----------



## pottz

> I think here in NY they started it to late and didn t enforce it enough. A lot of people complain about govt intruding in their life but in most cases a lot of the people are to stupid for their own good. The day the hospital ship came up the Hudson river people were lined up to see it.
> 
> - corelz125


the problem is every state is starting whenever,some still arn't taking proper action.if the whole country had shut down at the same time in unison probably would be a lot better than it is.i see they just shut down the grand canyon park today.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... see they just shut down the grand canyon park today.
> 
> - pottz


Where the hell did they find all the dirt to fill it in?


----------



## pottz

> ... see they just shut down the grand canyon park today.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Where the hell did they find all the dirt to fill it in?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


donations,when americans are challenged we all pitch in


----------



## Tony_S

> This thing is going to create long lasting cultural changes that I m not sure we can forsee yet.
> - Woodknack


Two or three weeks ago, I told myself that when this blows over, people will go right back to living their lives the way they always have, good, bad or otherwise.
Today….I agree with you 100%


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... we all pitch in
> 
> - pottz


But I thought baseball was suspended!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> This thing is going to create long lasting cultural changes that I m not sure we can forsee yet.
> - Woodknack


Might even have to reconsider stuff labelled… *Made in China*.

Bloody hell!... Went into the workshop and it threw me out on the grounds of *Social distancing*!


----------



## corelz125

LBD filled it up with all the saw dust being made in shops this past week


----------



## pottz

> .... we all pitch in
> 
> - pottz
> 
> But I thought baseball was suspended!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hey dont be jealous because we have real sports!.oh i forgot you have australian rules football,cricket,wait isn't that a bug! ;-)


----------



## pottz

> LBD filled it up with all the saw dust being made in shops this past week
> 
> - corelz125


hell we probably could judging by all the projects getting posted lately.at least something good is coming out of this.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..., cricket,wait isn t that a bug! ;-)
> 
> - pottz


I'm gonna dob you in… enjoy your upcoming suspension from LJ!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... all the projects getting posted lately.at least something good is coming out of this.
> 
> - pottz


And not to many of them learned how to bloody well post right way oriented pictures!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Uh oh the ducks tail feathers have been ruffled again with side ways pics.


----------



## wormil

One local grocery put up plexi shields between the cashier and customer but oddly there is an opening about head height so it's not very effective. It's probably the best they could do on short notice but it looks silly because of the cutout.


----------



## pottz

> Uh oh the ducks tail feathers have been ruffled again with side ways pics.
> 
> - corelz125


what do you again,he's never stopped.theirs no feathers left to ruffle!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*Boys* and *Girls*,

Did you know that salvation is in the workshop…. *These Dust be Gone* masks,








make a great surgical mask substitute… *they're washable*...

They are rugged and can also be used as a great TP substitute… *they're washable*...

You only need one!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Fl is in lock down. (stay at home) Golf is considered essential . Good for our mental health. Just keep your distance! I have several projects started. Anyone else got a problem with motivation?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of mental health, there is help available:


----------



## HokieKen

> hey dont be jealous because we *HAD* real sports!.oh i forgot you have australian rules football,cricket,wait isn t that a bug! ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Fixed that for ya pottz :-(


----------



## HokieKen

Just a FYI for anyone interested. My buddy Dave (and fellow LJ KelleyCrafts) Found a unique way to help with his local healthcare efforts.

Most of you have probably seen these face shields by now:









They're 3D printed then you punch holes in a thin sheet of plastic and attach it and a rubber band holds it in place. So Dave and his dad both have printers and decided to reach out to local hospitals in AZ to see if they were in need of shields and if they would accept the donations if they made them  Hospitals were of course glad to have them and gratefully accepted. So now Dave and his dad have 3 printers running around the clock (on their own dime mind you) to produce these face shields for workers at the hospitals.

I thought pottz would appreciate a little "feel good" story ;-) Also, if any of you have 3D printers and want to contribute, there's an idea for you! I don't know where the printer files came from but if anyone wants it and can't find it, just shoot me a PM and I'll track it down for you.


----------



## pottz

> hey dont be jealous because we *HAD* real sports!.oh i forgot you have australian rules football,cricket,wait isn t that a bug! ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Fixed that for ya pottz :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


ha ha thanks kenny still not used to that reality.


----------



## corelz125

Brian how about adhd you'll next get to the end of the list. 
More supplies should be arriving soon with all these other factories starting to help out. Carhartt even has some factories switching over to make medical pipe.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Covid19

With that in mind, anyone know what the latin word for sheep is?


----------



## RobS888

> hey dont be jealous because we *HAD* real sports!.oh i forgot you have australian rules football,cricket,wait isn t that a bug! ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Fixed that for ya pottz :-(
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> ha ha thanks kenny still not used to that reality.
> 
> - pottz


My senior VP at work is a big baseball fan and starts each meeting with a few lines about what would be happening right now. He is glad that the Os aren't behind the Yankees yet.

EDIT: I don't follow baseball at all are the Orioles called the Os? They decorate every O on our office walls with a bigger orange O.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This sums it up pretty well ;-))


----------



## pottz

> This sums it up pretty well ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


love it bob,so true.


----------



## corelz125

That's great Bob.
Here's another one for today

There was a blonde who just got sick and tired of all the blonde jokes. One evening, she went home and memorized all the state capitals. Back in the office the next day, some guy started telling a dumb blonde joke. She interrupted him with a shrill announcement, "I've had it up to here with these blonde jokes. I want you to know that this blonde went home last night and did something probably none of you could do. I memorized all the state capitals." One of the guys, of course, said, "I don't believe you. What is the capital of Nevada?" "N," she answered.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> This sums it up pretty well ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> love it bob,so true.
> 
> - pottz


Big *masked* kiss *T'S'*, gotta pass this around to all the fornicating donkeys here in Australia…


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, the Orioles are the O's Rob and their logo is a big orange O ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Talking about blondies…

These three blonds walked into a building… You'd think one of them might have seen it.


----------



## pottz

> Talking about blondies…
> 
> These three blonds walked into a building… You d think one of them might have seen it.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


cmon ducks that's the best you got,sit down. ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> cmon ducks that s the best you got,sit down. ;-)
> 
> - pottz


That'll pass the censors… YES!


----------



## pottz

> cmon ducks that s the best you got,sit down. ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That ll pass the censors… YES!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


sure but do you water down your vino too? :-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That s great Bob.
> Here s another one for today
> 
> There was a blonde who just got sick and tired of all the blonde jokes. One evening, she went home and memorized all the state capitals. Back in the office the next day, some guy started telling a dumb blonde joke. She interrupted him with a shrill announcement, "I ve had it up to here with these blonde jokes. I want you to know that this blonde went home last night and did something probably none of you could do. I memorized all the state capitals." One of the guys, of course, said, "I don t believe you. What is the capital of Nevada?" "N," she answered.
> 
> - corelz125


I luv it! ;-)))))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... sure but do you water down your vino too? :-(
> 
> - pottz


********************* NO*...... but then I don't let any other bastard touch it!


----------



## pottz

> .... sure but do you water down your vino too? :-(
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ********************* NO*...... but then I don t let any other bastard touch it!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


smart man!


----------



## pottz

went to total wine this morning to restock,no lines and not even a lot of people,most were wearing masks including myself.funny not one employee had a mask on.all i can say if i was working the check out dealing with hundreds of people a day up close id have one on.also water has been hard to get most of the time but they had a huge supply.i guess drunks dont want water.i didn't buy any either-lol.


----------



## corelz125

something tells me the duck doesn't buy much water either. Who would of ever known that a duck with no water.


----------



## wormil

The liquor store was slammin' today. Tellers didn't have masks or gloves, no one cleaning registers, but I took wipes along so it was all good.


----------



## pottz

> something tells me the duck doesn t buy much water either. Who would of ever known that a duck with no water.
> 
> - corelz125


idont think the duck has been wet in a long time!


----------



## pottz

> The liquor store was slammin today. Tellers didn t have masks or gloves, no one cleaning registers, but I took wipes along so it was all good.
> 
> - Woodknack


all the stores open here either have wipes when you enter or have someone wiping down the carts when you enter.


----------



## Redoak49

Went past Samsclub this morning and long line in rain and cold. They were only letting so many people in at a time. Not for me at all.


----------



## pottz

hey redoak since your on "my" thread can i ask why you have me blocked on yours.pm me please just curious ;-/


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ...,most were wearing masks including myself.funny not one employee had a mask on….
> - pottz


Hard to not get serious at times, so here is my 360° turn…

I'd rather be the employee than the customer… Masks primarily stop 100% fluid transfer on the other person… They are *less than* 100% *as affective* blocking out spit… which odds do you prefer?
Do you wear rubbers (and I'm not referring to your last post)???

Wipes and a good old hand rub(s) are good.


----------



## pottz

> ...,most were wearing masks including myself.funny not one employee had a mask on….
> - pottz
> 
> Hard to not get serious at times, so here is my 360° turn…
> 
> I d rather be the employee than the customer… Masks primarily stop 100% fluid transfer on the other person… They are *less than* 100% *as affective* blocking out spit… which odds do you prefer?
> Do you wear rubbers (and I m not referring to your last post)???
> 
> Wipes and a good old hand rub(s) are good.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah goin through a lot of sanitizer these days.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> idont think the duck has been wet in a long time!
> - pottz


*WRONG!!!!* I ran to the bottle shop in the rain!


----------



## pottz

> idont think the duck has been wet in a long time!
> - pottz
> 
> *WRONG!!!!* I ran to the bottle shop in the rain!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


well desperate times call for desperate measures !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> well desperate times call for desperate measures !
> - pottz


Desperate all right… The missus could have volunteered, so as not to break into my drinking "exercise" regime… ******************** I might get fat(ter).


----------



## pottz

mine knows better!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> mine knows better!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Now that she *IS A TREASURE*... just about worth bottling!


----------



## pottz

> mine knows better!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Now that she *IS A TREASURE*... just about worth bottling!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


damn ducky are you chasing me tonight?


----------



## corelz125

Had to go to a couple of stores today. Every one I went to they had lines set up. One person came out they let one in. Home depot started doing this about 2 weeks ago here now it's every where. They all had Plexiglas in front of all the cashiers.


----------



## wormil

> all the stores open here either have wipes when you enter or have someone wiping down the carts when you enter.
> 
> - pottz


That lasted less than 3 days here and the stores quit doing it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... That lasted less than 3 days here and the stores quit doing it.
> - Woodknack


That's the problem with people nowdays… far too interested in their individual convenience than saving lives and playing by the "recommended" rules.. It's because of attitudes like that that stats keep growing, especially in the States (sorry for the truth), and the inconvenience period will inevitably blow out.

Here in Victoria, returning residents are up in arms about mandatory confinement in hotels for 14 days (worse than jail they say… better than a coffin I say)... 
DOH! 25% of returnees (before the ruling) that were asked to self-confine broke the isolation. I'm sure if those 25% were asked on return, *can you be trusted* would NOT say *no* (double negative intended)... so mandatory isolation is a no-brainer.
It's because of these 25% arseholes (and their like) that Victoioria is under the threat of stage 4 lockdowns. 
Fortunately our governments action (and I didn't vote for the ********************ers) have and are intent in saving lives and while one of thise lives are mine, I'm forever grateful…. and if we have to do #4's (even without the double ply TP [ 2 x #2's ]), bring it on.



> ... you chasing me tonight?
> - pottz


Your fault *pottzy* for offering me the olive leaf and coaxing me back.


----------



## pottz

> ... That lasted less than 3 days here and the stores quit doing it.
> - Woodknack
> 
> That s the problem with people nowdays… far too interested in their individual convenience than saving lives and playing by the "recommended" rules.. It s because of attitudes like that that stats keep growing, especially in the States (sorry for the truth), and the inconvenience period will inevitably blow out.
> 
> Here in Victoria, returning residents are up in arms about mandatory confinement in hotels for 14 days (worse than jail they say… better than a coffin I say)...
> DOH! 25% of returnees (before the ruling) that were asked to self-confine broke the isolation. I m sure if those 25% were asked on return, *can you be trusted* would NOT say *no* (double negative intended)... so mandatory isolation is a no-brainer.
> It s because of these 25% arseholes (and their like) that Victoioria is under the threat of stage 4 lockdowns.
> Fortunately our governments action (and I didn t vote for the ********************ers) have and are intent in saving lives and while one of thise lives are mine, I m forever grateful…. and if we have to do #4 s (even without the double ply TP [ 2 x #2 s ]), bring it on.
> 
> ... you chasing me tonight?
> - pottz
> 
> Your fault *pottzy* for offering me the olive leaf and coaxing me back.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah my stupidity ducks,i never learn.


----------



## DS

I've been cooped up in the house for two weeks now.
I started making my own PPE to maybe venture out a bit more safely. 
The last time I bought groceries felt a little too much like maze runner for comfort.

I hope you are all well.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I've been cooped up in the house for two weeks now.
> I started making my own PPE to maybe venture out a bit more safely.
> The last time I bought groceries felt a little too much like maze runner for comfort.
> 
> I hope you are all well.
> 
> - DS


It's a shame people just don't listen… 
We are all frustrated by being cooped up. But the more people risk going out, the more they encourage others to follow suit that may not take the same precautions…. Why can people just listen and understand that isolation is the best defence against this world crisis.
By going out in public people are just encouraging morons that refuse to comply to continue in their cavalier way. If claustrophobic people want to go out, get them to join an essential service… maybe volunteer at their local hospital… that will get them out of the house legitimately.

I'm not necessarily having a go at you *DS* as one must go out to shop for necessities… however, far too many people are just looking for excuses.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

People watching is funny business.

Had to venture out grocery store yesterday for perishables they won't deliver, and short stocked items that can't be kept in store, so pickup orders keep getting cancelled. Must have been 100+ folks lined up at front door when grocery opened. Like a giant snake 3 rows deep. Parking lot was full, like a Friday after work. Everyone's definition of 6' was a little shorter than mine. Guess too many women believe the old pickup line, it's a foot long baby… 

Happy to share store had almost full isle of TP, but only two brands. Plenty of fresh produce, fire sale prices on much of it too. Dairy was fully stocked. No paper towels, or sanitizer/bleach of any kind. Almost no rice, or beans; but some was available. Meat counter was sparse. Lots of pork, and chicken, minimal beef with increased prices on what they had. Soda/beer prices are slightly higher than normal too. Circle K on corner has beer cheaper than grocery right now, and that is not normal. Amazing to watch folks rush into store to fill a cart with TP, or rice/beans; and then have clerk tell them limit is one, they argue about it and get mad?

While I was exposing myself to death, stopped by Home Depot for supplies. Placed was packed. So many couples running around/arguing while getting decorating supplies, remodeling supplies, and wall paint? 
Needed light bulbs as Amazon wanted 10 days to deliver; so I had to venture out. Picked up some some cedar lumber to finish up making a door for a shed project while I was there.
I understand the desire for home fix up. First thing my wife did when she had to work from home; was make me hang some pictures that got stashed when we downsized into this rental 6 months ago. 

Funny observation. Just about any truly essential business (grocery, gas, hardware, car repair) I drove past seemed really busy. Yet, roads where practically empty? 
Though folks that are out, are driving crazy. Majority driving like there are no speed limits, total apocalypse mode. Am not slow driver, always 5-7pmh over speed limit. but these clowns passed me like I was standing still. When you realize our limits are 45mph on most major city streets, these nuts had to be doing 70mph? Our freeways are only 65-75mph? As I am usually the one waving my fist and trying pass slow pokes on road; this felt really strange. :-0)

Virus is making people act crazy.

Stay Isolated, be safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Watching people has always intrigued me. One of my early experiments was foxy young girl observation: those that dressed somewhat provocatively. I expected that was to attract attention and turn heads ;-) I would not turn my head. I was interested in their reaction. Some seemed a bit incensed when a head turned. Observations sometimes revealed they acted a bit incensed when a head did not turn. I was never able to figure out which way they wanted it; turned or not turned. ;-))

Of course there were some out to exploit the system. I recall one who dressed very provocatively at major manufacturing company here in WW. One day I was working with an employee of the company as she passed. He said don't even look up when she is in the area. She had several sexual harassment lawsuits in process. Why is the company not allowed to have a defensive dress code to tone down blatant attraction to try to limit the lawsuits?

I have googled behavior questions and psychological research pops up citing studies. For years I could not figure out how a lot of things could go so haywire. Resistance to social distancing to control C-19 is a good example. Only 40% of the people consider fact in their decisions. When asked about the percentage of critical thinkers, psychologists evade the question saying it depends on how you define it. The bottom line is only about 12% can identify a problem, engineer an effective solution and follow it through to successful completion. I believe psychologists are just trying to avoid saying their studies show 88% of the population is stupid ;-))))


----------



## corelz125

I'll agree to that Bob that 88% of the population is stupid well definitely this younger generation.


----------



## pottz

> I ll agree to that Bob that 88% of the population is stupid well definitely this younger generation.
> 
> - corelz125


are you referring to "millennials" by chance? god dont get me started,ive got some working for me.they amaze me.


----------



## corelz125

From about 16 to 26. Most are half brain dead and lazy.


----------



## wormil

Heard from a friend that he's wearing a mask to walk out and get the mail, seems like overkill to me.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I ll agree to that Bob that 88% of the population is stupid well definitely this younger generation.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> are you referring to "millennials" by chance? god dont get me started,ive got some working for me.they amaze me.
> 
> - pottz


Hey *boomer*, finding the other 12% is *Mission Impossible*... Migrate to Australia… we boast 100% morons (-1, me)..

*PS.* *pottzy* do they amaze your or work in a maze?


----------



## pottz

> I ll agree to that Bob that 88% of the population is stupid well definitely this younger generation.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> are you referring to "millennials" by chance? god dont get me started,ive got some working for me.they amaze me.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey *boomer*, finding the other 12% is *Mission Impossible*... Migrate to Australia… we boast 100% morons (-1, me)..
> 
> *PS.* *pottzy* do they amaze your or work in a maze?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ok duckie ever since my run in with some punk kid that called me boomer i kinda take offence to that term.now as far as what they do thats still a mystery,they claim to contribute but i dont see it other than the contribution to my high blood pressure medication.i pray for retirement but with the stock market crash taking 20 years of investment with it ill probably be working another 30 years,or death,which will come first.hey a man of your extreme means and cravings,im talking vino,could probably use someone to make sure the vino flows without interruption? ill work for wine,email me ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... ok duckie ever since my run in with some punk kid that called me boomer i kinda take offence to that term…..
> - pottz


SORRY *boomer*, I only meant offence!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have concluded the ability to consider fact is primarily hereditary and key to performance. Mom was a top notch RN. When a job ended, she never had time to look for work. When she finished or quit ;-) someone would call offering a job within a few days. She was head nurse that established the Home Health and Rehab departments at the local hospital. She was instrumental starting one of the early Meals on Wheels for destitute elderly.

My sister and I seem to have inherited her performance gene. Both her and our kids inherited it too. Our son worked in a 'puter company with branches all over the world employing 30,000. They promoted him, but he could not move to his new position. They did to have anyone technically capable of doing his old job. It took over a year for them to find someone. My sister was the last employee at the original branch of an engineering company that went bankrupt and was bought out. She did work for other branches using internet access. When they finally closed out that office, they offered her a job in another state with relocation expenses included.

There is no scientific fact behind this or any psychosocial research studies that I have found. Just personal observation of performance over a lifetime. I took me a long time to understand many are not capable of doing the job. One of my best friends would call for help with basic job questions. He was a nice guy and I always helped him out. He only had one year's experience 20 times after 20 years in the trade. My dad always told us they are just lazy. I finally figured out I was the lazy one. Everyone would say you're not lazy, look at all the work you get done. I really was lazy; too lazy to get up and report to employees every day and too lazy to do it the hard way ;-))

There are a lot of people who know it all, but too much of what they know is not so. I always felt the most important thing I knew was what I did not know. Time to educate to defer to someone who does know. Most of these conclusions were finalized trying to get the city to make this neighborhood safe. I quoted code and state law to them for a decade but they refuse to understand the simplest structural stability principles or petroleum product characteristics. Their explosive risks and predictable response to certain conditions have been well known for over a centruy. The equivalent of over half a ton of dynamite in a residential neighborhood surrounded by barriers to maintain the hazard capable of destroying a dozen homes beyond repair should be obvious to capable code enforcement officials. I used the available numbers from local C-19 and earthquake risk by geologists with investigations of propane explosions to calculate odds. I concluded we are at higher risk from neighborhood hazards than the C-19 pandemic. The earthquake fatality odds are 1 in 214 this year. That is based on 37% chance of magnitude 8+ in the next 40 years and 50/50 chance of ignition.

We have a county population of about 2.2 million. We have 3158 COVID-19 cases and they appear to be leveling off. If the county ends up with 10,000 cases, the odds are 1 in 220 of catching it. The fatality chance in one's 70s is 8%. The odds of being a fatality ignoring safety is 1 in 2750. Our odds of dying being blown up by the propane tank in an EQ are 8 times higher than ignoring the virus safety ;-( Actually, the C-19 risk is lower than that. I started practicing cautions when I heard about the first case in King County. That was 2 weeks before the gubbermint started suggesting cautions and 4 weeks before their isolation proclamation.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

This bloody COVID-19 makes people do the strangest things… over the last couple of days, I've actually taken my treadmill out of mothball and turned it on…









Next week I might even step on it!


----------



## HokieKen

We went to a drive-thru zoo on Saturday near here. VA has an exception to the stay-at-home order for outdoor recreation so they were allowed open. We paid online in advance and didn't ever get out of the vehicle. Kids had an absolute blast and the wife and I had a nice drive and enjoyed watching the little ones. Social distancing wasn't an issue since everyone had to stay in their vehicle so I was glad there was something we could do that didn't present any real risk of spreading any germs 

I went to Lowes on Saturday evening to get some weed killer and fertilizer for the lawn. All was normal with all doors open and no limitation on number of people going in. It also wasn't very busy though. And it may be hard to find regular paper towels but thank goodness they had plenty of the blue shop towels cause I was on my last roll


----------



## pottz

> This bloody COVID-19 makes people do the strangest things… over the last couple of days, I ve actually taken my treadmill out of mothball and turned it on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next week I might even step on it!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah i had a wild idea of getting on mine too.


----------



## HokieKen

Pottz and LBD, y'all quit talkin' crazy. Those aren't treadmills for walkin'. Those are drum sanders waiting to happen ;-)


----------



## RobS888

My next door neighbor had to put her 15 year old dog to sleep yesterday afternoon. She found a vet that would come out and help her, she had the dog on her bed in the back yard. All we could do was offer support from our side of the fence. My wife decided that it was the nicest send off she had seen and our dogs will go the same way if circumstances allow.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz and LBD, y'all quit talkin' crazy. Those aren't treadmills for walkin'. Those are drum sanders waiting to happen ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


your right duckie had me confused.what was i thinking.


----------



## pottz

> My next door neighbor had to put her 15 year old dog to sleep yesterday afternoon. She found a vet that would come out and help her, she had the dog on her bed in the back yard. All we could do was offer support from our side of the fence. My wife decided that it was the nicest send off she had seen and our dogs will go the same way if circumstances allow.
> 
> - RobS888


our first beagle had a stroke and had to be put down we had a service come to the house and he gave her the shot while we sat with her and kept her comforted,after he took her and had her cremated, he returned us the ashes in a beautiful box.the price was very reasonable and i highly reccomend this type of service.vets say the worst thing people do is drop off there pet and leave before it's done causing trauma for the animal.it was hard for us to go through but we will do it the same way when the time comes again.


----------



## RobS888

> My next door neighbor had to put her 15 year old dog to sleep yesterday afternoon. She found a vet that would come out and help her, she had the dog on her bed in the back yard. All we could do was offer support from our side of the fence. My wife decided that it was the nicest send off she had seen and our dogs will go the same way if circumstances allow.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> our first beagle had a stroke and had to be put down we had a service come to the house and he gave her the shot while we sat with her and kept her comforted,after he took her and had her cremated, he returned us the ashes in a beautiful box.the price was very reasonable and i highly reccomend this type of service.vets say the worst thing people do is drop off there pet and leave before it s done causing trauma for the animal.it was hard for us to go through but we will do it the same way when the time comes again.
> 
> - pottz


We've always stayed, but it was only this year I even heard there was home service.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> your right duckie had me confused.what was i thinking.
> - pottz


Whoa there hoss… mine is currently *running*... *not mounted*... hopefully this bloody 19 crisis might dicipate, before I eventually decide to actually hop on it, and I can resume my daily *run* to the cask shop in my car. 


> ..... She found a vet that would come out…..
> - RobS888


********************** now I am scared. Please don't give that vet's phone number to my missus… she might put some fake ears on me while I'm sleeping and make that call.


----------



## RobS888

> your right duckie had me confused.what was i thinking.
> - pottz
> 
> Whoa there hoss… mine is currently *running*... *not mounted*... hopefully this bloody 19 crisis might dicipate, before I eventually decide to actually hop on it, and I can resume my daily *run* to the cask shop in my car.
> 
> ..... She found a vet that would come out…..
> - RobS888
> 
> ********************** now I am scared. Please don t give that vet s phone number to my missus… she might put some fake ears on me while I m sleeping and make that call.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Thanks for joking about a sad situation. Your "humour" is rooted.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... Thanks for joking about a sad situation. Your "humour" is rooted.
> - RobS888


Thanks *R'S888*, as long as we all realise that there is one helluva difference between joking about the situation and taking the situation as a joke.

*PS.* Listenning to *19* breaking news announcement, a buz word that has been bandied around at the moment is *herd immunity*...

*********************e* the missus screamed… "You're safe… for now. You've bloody well had *heard immunity* for years now!"

*PPS.* I cannot be *rooted*... *social distancing*.


----------



## corelz125

Hahaha LBD does she have a tail for you too?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Being such a short arse (4' 15") I'd love a tall tail!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good thing you stayed in the car Kenny. Tigers now have C-19 ;-(


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

I wrote this bit of prattle against another forum post and just cut and pasted it for people that were following this thread and not the other. If you read the other post… this is the same bull********************!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Boys* and *Girls*, I have come in late and haven't read ALL the posts so I don't know whether my addition is constructive or I'm blowing smoke out of my cloaca.

I happen to be a natural hoarder (workshop and kitchen consumables) so I didn't have to make my first pilgrimage to a supermarket till a fair time into the panic. I only made my deliberate treasure hunt excursion to Bunnings (our "home depot" equivalent in Australia) in search of protective masks… and then only because I thought they may come in handy not because i was convinced that they were a must have (at the time). The cupboard was bare.

Foraged through my workshop gear for dust masks… I normally use a *Trend faceshield* so all other dust protection were archived. I came across this pristine "Dust-be-Gone" face mask. 








(I also found some el-cheapo dust masks and a couple sets of these TOTO-BOBO face masks (and filters),








made of soft molded plastic and provides a perfect seal).

RTFM'd (on the Dust-be-Gone) and with warm soapy water it cleaned up spotlessly. Now I cannot vouch for it's total affectiveness, but through it's design, it fits well and seals bloody perfectl. Being washable will definitely extend it's life.
I mention this as my local woodworking supplier had stock (I bought another one for the missus and they still had stock) and some people may like to follow up with their vendors and if push comes to shove, they are better than a "snot rag" (handkerchief) around your dial and you can leave the N95 for the sole use of *first responders*.

Now I belong to the school that believes masks are primarily effective in stopping your spittle being shared by the rest of the world and only somewhat effective in acting as a catcher's glove for others' spittle… so by wearing these I feel that I am least making an effort to protect my "neighbours" when I happen to leave the house and interact with foreigners.

When it comes to protection, I am hoping thay putting one of these little buggers over my ponce, might give that additional supplement to my "Dust-be-Gone" mask,








as protection from other "spitters".
I haven't resorted to this second line of defence (face shield) but I do appreciate that for it to be affective, it needs to be cleaned using a good isopropyl wipe before parking it for the next use.

I may be way off track but I'm hoping these two items may assist if I have to go out into public as unfortunately I have no alternative and mentioning them may give others out there some ideas, when backed into a corner.

If I am on track, all these masks are not worth a pinch of ******************** if you take them off and don't wash your bloody hands before woofing into that pizza you just went out to buy…

*PS.* The Trend face shield may be a tad overboard but I would feel 100% safe® in it…. so if you have one… charge up that bloody battery and while you can, buy a backup battery.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Can I call a *friend*? I hear *George Pell* got out of jail… *today*!


----------



## HokieKen

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


E. Had several people warn us it was coming. Says we made our bed, we can lay in it.


----------



## HokieKen

You sure can LBD. You better hope she don't catch you though!


----------



## RobS888

> ..... Thanks for joking about a sad situation. Your "humour" is rooted.
> - RobS888
> 
> Thanks *R S888*, as long as we all realise that there is one helluva difference between joking about the situation and taking the situation as a joke.
> 
> *PS.* Listenning to *19* breaking news announcement, a buz word that has been bandied around at the moment is *herd immunity*...
> 
> *********************e* the missus screamed… "You re safe… for now. You ve bloody well had *heard immunity* for years now!"
> 
> *PPS.* I cannot be *rooted*... *social distancing*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


No offense mate, but you aren't funny and I doubt distance is the problem.


----------



## pottz

cmon rob were allowed to still have fun i think.if this thread offends you your free to move to crickets where humor is frowned upon.


----------



## RobS888

> cmon rob were allowed to still have fun i think.if this thread offends you your free to move to crickets where humor is frowned upon.
> 
> - pottz


Humor doesn't offend me, but I don't find his comment funny in anyway. I just usually skip his posts since I find them um, difficult to read, but this was about a situation that was pretty sad for me.


----------



## pottz

some get sad some cry and some choose to laugh at lifes misery.he takes this virus situation very seriously trust me,im sure he meant no offence to anyone.but he can defend himself if he chooses.try not to take him to seriously.i will stand by him.


----------



## RobS888

> some get sad some cry and some choose to laugh at lifes misery.he takes this virus situation very seriously trust me,im sure he meant no offence to anyone.but he can defend himself if he chooses.try not to take him to seriously.i will stand by him.
> 
> - pottz


Missing the point, but that is your choice.


----------



## pottz

maybe it's because im too much like him i guess. ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Todays project.










Seriously, not my house, but I do have a cat that looks exactly like this one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Todays project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, not my house, but I do have a cat that looks exactly like this one.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I luv it. Too many rats and mice here in the woodlands.


----------



## pottz

good one brian,keep em comin.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*pottzy*, I'd like to make a heartfelt public decleration of grattitude for your support. It is greatly appreciated and makes me appreciate how one can acquire a bloody great friend without physically meeting. 
You know me well enough now to know I try to put levity into any situation I encounter (and hate reading and sideways pictures). I returned to this thread when I noticed a lighter hearted attitude towards this crisis. 
My jokes sound funny to me, on paper, until I write it down… then at times they turn into rubber checks. I do appologise if anyone takes offense at what I say/write, however, I will not appologise for doing it as it is never with malice.

I can understand how *ROBS888* might get offended as I have been known to spit the dummy in the past… Nevertheless, it's the squeaky wheel that gets the oil and the other 3 get totally ignored. I'll try to keep my "humour" out of his face and maybe keep my smart-arsed comments to PM's.


----------



## pottz

hey i started this thread to see how people were doing and to lighten and take some stress off the situation,yuor humor and levity and anyone elses is welcome and encouraged by me,so lets keep the jokes and funny cartoons coming guys.peace and be safe my friends.


----------



## corelz125

I'm in the middle of the most infected part of this country. I see first hand both sides of the spectrum on people reacting. The ones who will not leave the house without a mask and gloves and wipe everything down before it comes into their house and the other side the jackasses like in Bob's pic out there playing football and basketball. Almost everyone I know now know's somebody that either has it or lost somebody who had it. I don't watch the press conferences or the news. They just make you paranoid. I read a few things here and there and less lately. So some humor helps take my mind off of it.


----------



## corelz125

So here's todays joke

Little April was not the best student in Sunday school. Usually she slept through the class. One day the teacher called on her while she was napping, "Tell me, April, who created the universe?" When April didn't stir, little Johnny, a boy seated in the chair behind her, took a pin and jabbed her in the rear. "GOD ALMIGHTY!" shouted April and the teacher said, "Very good" and April fell back asleep. A while later the teacher asked April, "Who is our Lord and Saviour," But, April didn't even stir from her slumber. Once again, Johnny came to the rescue and stuck her again. 'JESUS CHRIST!" shouted April and the teacher said, "very good," and April fell back to sleep. Then the teacher asked April a third question. "What did Eve say to Adam after she had her twenty-third child?" And again, Johnny jabbed her with the pin. This time April jumped up and shouted, "IF YOU STICK THAT THING IN ME ONE MORE TIME, I'LL BREAK IT IN HALF AND STICK IT UP YOUR ARSE!" The Teacher fainted.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Sorry to hear about your positioning *corel125*, and just hope you and your come out the other end intact. 
We/I try to make light heartedness of this crisis even during publication about "remote" statistics if only to avoid the inevitable depression, when a loved one or a friend gets thrown into the mix it seems to dig in so much deeper and with every tragedy my anger extrapolates towards the inconsiderates.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... little Johnny…
> - corelz125


Cannot let a Johnny joke slip by!


----------



## pottz

> ... little Johnny…
> - corelz125
> 
> Cannot let a Johnny joke slip by!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hey i dont who's joke was funnier you or corelz,love em.


----------



## pottz

here's one for you trump or hillary fans


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> here s one for you trump or hillary fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Can I do my *rc* impersonation?


What type of plane?
How high was it flying?
How did it pass locked border laws?
Where was it heading?
Who was the pilot?
Why only 5 passengers
...
etc…..


----------



## corelz125

I've heard one like that before Pottz pretty funny. Look at you all cleaned up in live action LBD.


----------



## Foghorn

My dog will save everyone!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> My dog will save everyone!
> - Foghorn


Not having a go at you pup *Foggy*, but does he know how to ration… sorry for the 3rd. degree, but a single roll will only liberate a finite number of cities.


----------



## robscastle

Hey who took that pickie of LBD and me playing with slime

BTW anybody know what covid-19 actually means..? .. and while there is a big audience (I didn't peek in your jocks either!) the term Corelz125 would be handy to know too!

and wait for it there is more… I hope the "big Audience" is keeping an eye out for whoever pinched my sander.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... BTW anybody know what covid-19 actually means..? ...
> - robscastle


*Big trouble* if you get it… *bigger trouble* if I get it… though a lot would cheer!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ovid in latin means….get ready…..wait for it…....Sheep. So, corona sheep 19.

Or, Co=corona; V = virus; Id = identification; 19 = 2019. Take your pick.

But, officially, I think it was changed to: Sars-Cov-2

For today´s amusement:


----------



## babylov333

95% of people will be fine, sure, as long as they don't get sick from something else and need medical care. But the official Canada prediction is that 30-70% ofall people will be infected; in Germany they expect 2/3. If you pencil out the numbers of people who will be headed to intensive care beds, it is astronomical.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

If one is in the high stakes lethal category, hibernate until you get vaccinated ;-) Looks like we have flattened the curve here in Washington. We were less than 300 new cases today. It has been 380ish to 950 the last week. Keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have been wondering why Señor Gates is getting interviewed all over the place, as if he is some kind of health authority. Then, it dawned on me, he has alot of experience with viruses from his work at M.soft Windows OS.


----------



## pottz




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> - pottz


Thats a good one, Pottz. Thanks!!


----------



## wormil

Hospitalization rate in our state is a little over 11%, death rate is 1.7%. 
My prediction is that once this runs its course in NY & LA, the media will get bored with it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have been wondering why Señor Gates is getting interviewed all over the place, as if he is some kind of health authority. Then, it dawned on me, he has alot of experience with viruses from his work at M.soft Windows OS.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Señor Gates' foundation financed a study in 2018 that predicted this would happen within a decade ;-( Plus, they will put the world's 2nd richest guy on TV talking about anything he wants to say ;-))


----------



## RobS888

> I have been wondering why Señor Gates is getting interviewed all over the place, as if he is some kind of health authority. Then, it dawned on me, he has alot of experience with viruses from his work at M.soft Windows OS.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Señor Gates foundation financed a study in 2018 that predicted this would happen within a decade ;-( Plus, they will put the world s 2nd richest guy on TV talking about anything he wants to say ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yeah, it's not like he saved 100 or so million lives…


----------



## pottz

los angeles is now requiring masks be worn in public,it can be anything that covers your mouth and nose from a surgical mask to a simple bandana.some of our trucks of lumber have been refused because the drivers wern't wearing a mask.that's great except nobody has any?


----------



## tomsteve

good story:
been needing to get my dogs' nails cut. groomers all closed. happenened to go on nextdoor last night and found a woman offering the service IF she can meet in the yard or the local park. 
got my dog to the park for him to check out the pee mails, his nails trimmed, some exercise, a little conversation, and it would have cost the same as taking him to the groomer but i felt it only right to give her double for driving to us at the park.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I have been wondering why Señor Gates is getting interviewed all over the place, as if he is some kind of health authority. Then, it dawned on me, he has alot of experience with viruses from his work at M.soft Windows OS.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Señor Gates foundation financed a study in 2018 that predicted this would happen within a decade ;-( Plus, they will put the world s 2nd richest guy on TV talking about anything he wants to say ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yeah, it's not like he saved 100 or so million lives…
> 
> - RobS888


Lighten up, it was a joke.

And anyway, Common Core; Planned Parenthood. Are those the 100 million you are referencing?


----------



## pottz

> I have been wondering why Señor Gates is getting interviewed all over the place, as if he is some kind of health authority. Then, it dawned on me, he has alot of experience with viruses from his work at M.soft Windows OS.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Señor Gates foundation financed a study in 2018 that predicted this would happen within a decade ;-( Plus, they will put the world s 2nd richest guy on TV talking about anything he wants to say ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yeah, it's not like he saved 100 or so million lives…
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> Lighten up, sister, it was a joke.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


sorry brian rob doesn't like jokes,i thought it was funny.


----------



## pottz

here's one for those that do like a laugh sometime


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> here s one for those that do like a laugh sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


That one made me laugh out loud. If had had coffee in my mouth, it would now be all over my moniter.


----------



## corelz125

He heard tigers are getting it also. He went and stole my respirator.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have been wondering why Señor Gates is getting interviewed all over the place, as if he is some kind of health authority. Then, it dawned on me, he has alot of experience with viruses from his work at M.soft Windows OS.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Señor Gates foundation financed a study in 2018 that predicted this would happen within a decade ;-( Plus, they will put the world s 2nd richest guy on TV talking about anything he wants to say ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yeah, it's not like he saved 100 or so million lives…
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> Lighten up, it was a joke.
> 
> And anyway, Common Core; Planned Parenthood. Are those the 100 million you are referencing?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I got the joke about his experience with viruses. Just thought I'd mention why is is probably all over TV. I don't watch enough to know.


----------



## RobS888

> I have been wondering why Señor Gates is getting interviewed all over the place, as if he is some kind of health authority. Then, it dawned on me, he has alot of experience with viruses from his work at M.soft Windows OS.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Señor Gates foundation financed a study in 2018 that predicted this would happen within a decade ;-( Plus, they will put the world s 2nd richest guy on TV talking about anything he wants to say ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yeah, it's not like he saved 100 or so million lives…
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> Lighten up, it was a joke.
> 
> And anyway, Common Core; Planned Parenthood. Are those the 100 million you are referencing?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Didn't seem funny, and no He is saving millions of children with vaccines.


----------



## RobS888

> I have been wondering why Señor Gates is getting interviewed all over the place, as if he is some kind of health authority. Then, it dawned on me, he has alot of experience with viruses from his work at M.soft Windows OS.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Señor Gates foundation financed a study in 2018 that predicted this would happen within a decade ;-( Plus, they will put the world s 2nd richest guy on TV talking about anything he wants to say ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yeah, it's not like he saved 100 or so million lives…
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> Lighten up, sister, it was a joke.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> sorry brian rob doesn t like jokes,i thought it was funny.
> 
> - pottz


I like jokes, when they are funny. His aren't. They are ignorant and abusive. And really who are you to say I don't like jokes? You have no idea.


----------



## RobS888

> He heard tigers are getting it also. He went and stole my respirator.
> 
> - corelz125


See that is funny. No victim.

My Newfie would ruin my mast with drool.


----------



## HokieKen

I am gonna be so sorry I asked this but, what is the connection between Bill Gates, Planned Parenthood, coronavirus and saving lives?

Not a dig at anyone, just a legit question because it confused me…

I thought the jab at Windows and viruses was funny  And Rob is right about the vaccines. Bill and Melinda's foundation is a good thing.

Corelz, if you keep bringing up the tigers, there are gonna be tiger king memes then I'm not gonna be able to stop expressing my opinion about that group of inbred freaks. Oh crap… too late! ;-)


----------



## pottz

> He heard tigers are getting it also. He went and stole my respirator.
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO thanks buddy.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ok, heres one for my new buddy, señor troll


----------



## pottz

> I have been wondering why Señor Gates is getting interviewed all over the place, as if he is some kind of health authority. Then, it dawned on me, he has alot of experience with viruses from his work at M.soft Windows OS.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Señor Gates foundation financed a study in 2018 that predicted this would happen within a decade ;-( Plus, they will put the world s 2nd richest guy on TV talking about anything he wants to say ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yeah, it's not like he saved 100 or so million lives…
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> Lighten up, sister, it was a joke.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> sorry brian rob doesn t like jokes,i thought it was funny.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I like jokes, when they are funny. His aren't. They are ignorant and abusive. And really who are you to say I don't like jokes? You have no idea.
> 
> - RobS888


one only needs to read your comments.no ones trying to be offensive,i think were all just trying to lighten a very stressful situation.like i said you dont need to keep reading if this thread is offending you.


----------



## BlasterStumps

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-GIlerhcUQ/


----------



## pottz

> Ok, heres one for my buddy, no victim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


amen sounds like a beautiful place ;-o


----------



## pottz

> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B-GIlerhcUQ/
> 
> - BlasterStumps


thank you


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I have been wondering why Señor Gates is getting interviewed all over the place, as if he is some kind of health authority. Then, it dawned on me, he has alot of experience with viruses from his work at M.soft Windows OS.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Señor Gates foundation financed a study in 2018 that predicted this would happen within a decade ;-( Plus, they will put the world s 2nd richest guy on TV talking about anything he wants to say ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yeah, it's not like he saved 100 or so million lives…
> 
> - RobS888


About the only decent thing I've heard from you, however it's a helluva lot better than *your sourpuss* comments here!

Now for the visual joke for the moment,









And for the verbal,
If that castaway was *RobS888*, the roles would be reversed… if you could get a palmtree big enough to hide a ship!


----------



## pottz

good one duck.hey there's enough stress right now let's keep this thread fun and share our moments,good or not so good.were all in this together guys.like the duck quaked* (NO MORE SOURPUSS CRAP)*


----------



## HokieKen

> Ok, heres one for my new buddy, señor troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


HA! Like liberals want to work.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> good one duck.hey there s enough stress right now let s keep this thread fun and share our moments,good or not so good.were all in this together guys.like the duck quaked* (NO MORE SOURPUSS CRAP)*
> 
> - pottz


Man with silken tongue…Buy a toupee and you could replace *The Donald*...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Ok, heres one for my new buddy, señor troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> HA! Like liberals want to work.
> 
> - HokieKen


Put a *Under Lock Up* sign on my front door… quickly removed it after 20 criminals asked for sanctuary.


----------



## RobS888

> I have been wondering why Señor Gates is getting interviewed all over the place, as if he is some kind of health authority. Then, it dawned on me, he has alot of experience with viruses from his work at M.soft Windows OS.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Señor Gates foundation financed a study in 2018 that predicted this would happen within a decade ;-( Plus, they will put the world s 2nd richest guy on TV talking about anything he wants to say ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yeah, it's not like he saved 100 or so million lives…
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> Lighten up, sister, it was a joke.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> sorry brian rob doesn t like jokes,i thought it was funny.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I like jokes, when they are funny. His aren't. They are ignorant and abusive. And really who are you to say I don't like jokes? You have no idea.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> one only needs to read your comments.no ones trying to be offensive,i think were all just trying to lighten a very stressful situation.like i said you dont need to keep reading if this thread is offending you.
> 
> - pottz


I don't get why you defend him, you admitted he lied about having coved-19, earlier in the thread.

I only find some of the comments offensive. Starting to wonder what the point of some of these comments are. Liberals like to work. Should I start on conservatives now? That would be fair correct?


----------



## RobS888

> Ok, heres one for my new buddy, señor troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


At least liberals would fight a virus when they hear about it, not months later after investing in a possible cure.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Should I start on conservatives now? That would be fair correct?
> 
> - RobS888


I know diddly squat about your politics… so why not start your own thread… Then you can talk to yourself without pissing everyone else off…


----------



## RobS888

> Ok, heres one for my new buddy, señor troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> HA! Like liberals want to work.
> 
> - HokieKen


We do work. We don't try to trick money from people like conservatives.


----------



## RobS888

> ... Should I start on conservatives now? That would be fair correct?
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> Why not start your own thread… Then you can talk to yourself without pissing everyone else off…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Wow, that is the most succinct thing you have posted. And No crazy *bolding* to show where you are trying to be funny.


----------



## pottz

>



> ... Should I start on conservatives now? That would be fair correct?
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> Why not start your own thread… Then you can talk to yourself without pissing everyone else off…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ha ha amen


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Should I start on conservatives now? That would be fair correct?
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> Why not start your own thread… Then you can talk to yourself without pissing everyone else off…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Wow, that is the most succinct thing you have posted. And No crazy *bolding* to show where you are trying to be funny.
> 
> - RobS888


What may have started off as a casual banter is slowly morphing into a hate/hate situation… for the sake of sanity, I implore you to simply *piss off from this thread* and *I AM NOT TRYING TO BE FUNNY*!


----------



## RobS888

> ... Should I start on conservatives now? That would be fair correct?
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> I know diddly squat about your politics… so why not start your own thread… Then you can talk to yourself without pissing everyone else off…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck





> Ok, heres one for my new buddy, señor troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


There's no gentle way to put it: People who give in to racism and prejudice may simply be dumb, according to a new study that is bound to stir public controversy.

https://www.livescience.com/18132-intelligence-social-conservatism-racism.html


----------



## pottz

ok i think were all on the same page here about keeping the thread light hearted and fun,except for some that want to bring us all down.may i ask why? i dont want to hear the sound of crickets,and i think im starting too.i wont shut this thread down but the moderator can if we get out of line according to the rules of this forum,so lets be careful guys.i need this thread and i know many of you do too.lets all be cool.


----------



## pottz

> ... Should I start on conservatives now? That would be fair correct?
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> I know diddly squat about your politics… so why not start your own thread… Then you can talk to yourself without pissing everyone else off…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Ok, heres one for my new buddy, señor troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> There s no gentle way to put it: People who give in to racism and prejudice may simply be dumb, according to a new study that is bound to stir public controversy.
> 
> https://www.livescience.com/18132-intelligence-social-conservatism-racism.html
> 
> - RobS888


cmon man enough!


----------



## RobS888

> ... Should I start on conservatives now? That would be fair correct?
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> Why not start your own thread… Then you can talk to yourself without pissing everyone else off…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Wow, that is the most succinct thing you have posted. And No crazy *bolding* to show where you are trying to be funny.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> What may have started off as a casual banter is slowly morphing into a hate/hate situation… for the sake of sanity, I implore you to simply *piss off from this thread* and *I AM NOT TRYING TO BE FUNNY*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Funny isn't your strong suite. Hey Mate show us your scar.

You guys can give it, but you can't take it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ...There s no gentle way to put it: People who give in to racism and prejudice may simply be dumb, according to a new study that is bound to stir public controversy.
> - RobS888


Tell me your nationality, religion and race….

You have just given me a reason to become *Blody racist*! What part of *piss off* don't you understand…

Sorry *pottzy* for stuffing up your thread!


----------



## RobS888

> ... Should I start on conservatives now? That would be fair correct?
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> I know diddly squat about your politics… so why not start your own thread… Then you can talk to yourself without pissing everyone else off…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Ok, heres one for my new buddy, señor troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> There s no gentle way to put it: People who give in to racism and prejudice may simply be dumb, according to a new study that is bound to stir public controversy.
> 
> https://www.livescience.com/18132-intelligence-social-conservatism-racism.html
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> cmon man enough!
> 
> - pottz


Liberal bashing is ok, but conservative bashing isn't?

Doesn't seem fair somehow.


----------



## pottz

well ive just done something ive never done here,ive blocked rob so he can no longer participate in this or any other thread or project i post again.im just tiered of his constant sour attitude.so i now ask you guys do you agree with this or should i allow him back.give me your thoughts.please do it by pm though.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ok i think were all on the same page here about keeping the thread light hearted and fun,except for some that want to bring us all down.may i ask why? i dont want to hear the sound of crickets,and i think im starting too.i wont shut this thread down but the moderator can if we get out of line according to the rules of this forum,so lets be careful guys.i need this thread and i know many of you do too.lets all be cool.
> 
> - pottz


Hey *pottzy* I think my keyboard is developing a *cough* and a *bit of a temperature*... as I am one of the major carriers, for the safety of others I may just put it into lock-down for a while.

Is getting *hot under the colar* considered a fever?


----------



## pottz

> ok i think were all on the same page here about keeping the thread light hearted and fun,except for some that want to bring us all down.may i ask why? i dont want to hear the sound of crickets,and i think im starting too.i wont shut this thread down but the moderator can if we get out of line according to the rules of this forum,so lets be careful guys.i need this thread and i know many of you do too.lets all be cool.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey *pottzy* I think my keyboard is developing a *cough* and a *bit of a temperature*... as I am one of the major carriers, for the safety of others I may just put it into lock-down for a while.
> 
> Is getting *hot under the colar* considered a fever?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


im not a doctor but id say get checked out.i was getting a fever myself,but now im feeling better,dont know why ?-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hey *doc*, allow him back after we can organise a firing squad. As we aren't allowed to own guns I might just have to beat him with my wooden one,









While this bloody *19* crisis is bad enough, it's the *attitude* of some people that get me worked up (as some may have noticed).
Hell I got so worked up I forgot to take a drink… now that's *worked up*!

Easter is coming up and it's unbelievable what excuses people here are trying to make up to break curfew.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Wow, that was exciting. It is 4:30 in the morning for me. I should have been in bed hours ago. Not getting much woodworking done tormorrow. Oh well, I just take a long stroll with the misses and the dogs instead.

You have my PM.

And, good night, gentlemen.

Blocked. And thats all.


----------



## pottz

> Hey *doc*, allow him back after we can organise a firing squad. As we aren t allowed to own guns I might just have to beat him with my wooden one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this bloody *19* crisis is bad enough, it s the attitude of some people that get me worked up (as some may have noticed).
> Hell I got so worked up I forgot to take a drink… now that s *worked up*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


damn now im woried.listen go get some vino,NOW,im gonna talk you through this slowly.it will be ok,i promise-lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Now that the (bull) dust is settiling *pottzy*, how did you block him from this thread… Ocassionally I've wanted to block *you* from some of my threads when you blatantly insult *my SWMBO*...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

OOPS. double post… looks lime I'm still worked up and need to wipe the tears from my eyes to focus on the cask.


----------



## pottz

easy duckie your over heated and need the grape right now.blocking is easy,making up and moving forward is the hard part.now take half a cask and call me in the morning-lmao! im taking two pinos myself-lol.


----------



## HokieKen

Geeze fellas. That was a pretty rough night eh? No offense boys, I love you all, but I think I've had my fill of this thread. Everybody stay healthy and keep woodworking!


----------



## pottz

yeah it got a little heated,i just had enough of that guy he just kept bashing everybody everytime some one joked about something.judging by the pm's i got no one asked me to change my mind,he will not be missed.


----------



## stevejack

On a lighter note. I am brand new to here and posted my first PROJECT but its not showing up???


----------



## torus

> On a lighter note. I am brand new to here and posted my first PROJECT but its not showing up???
> 
> - stevejack


first projet should be approved by moderator, wait… And welcome to LJ!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Oooh, Pottz. Thats pushing it. I will have to see if my wife thinks that is funny. I will get back to you on that.

Sticking with the OP: Looks like they are gonna let the construction industry workers back to work next week, here on the island. Maybe some other types of workers too, not sure. We have had a fairly low infection rate here, compared to mainland Spain.


----------



## Cricket

I do not have the time or energy to babysit this thread.

If you are not able to discuss a topic respectfully then you need to remove yourself from the topic. If you are unable to discuss a topic with a specific member then you need to choose to ignore that member or take the discussion off the boards. If you are unable to do either of these things, I will help you to do so.


----------



## pottz

sorry cricket


----------



## corelz125

I still don't get that, why the construction workers are the last to stop working and the first to start working.. There's a lot of jobs that one guy can't do alone it takes 2 or 3 guys to do.


----------



## pottz

thats so true a lot of my customers tell me there told to stay 6' apart but how to do that when there trying to lift a 500lb beam or stand a wall.the reason i think is because they figure those guys are outdoors and pose less of a risk to one another,plus construction and all the companies that serve the industry make up a huge chunk of the economy so it's been allowed to continue.hey were "essential"


----------



## controlfreak

> went to total wine this morning to restock,no lines and not even a lot of people,most were wearing masks including myself.funny not one employee had a mask on.all i can say if i was working the check out dealing with hundreds of people a day up close id have one on.also water has been hard to get most of the time but they had a huge supply.i guess drunks dont want water.i didn t buy any either-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Hey Pottz, Trying to minimize time in store and save a trip that is thirty minutes each way my wife placed the order online. It was better than going in. She could search for favorites and also get the recommendations just like in store. Bottom line is I went in and they dropped a case of wine and a few bottles of spirits in my cart and I didn't even need to go to the register to pay. I was less than five minutes. I'll do this from now on.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yeah, me either???

We have a massive bicycle tourism industry here because of the terrain, mostly english and germans; from like march to june. Most of the National teams train here as well. That has been completely wiped out, and alot of businesses and tour operators are going to be hurting severely. The local Mallorca government is talking about "no" tourism this summer. Of course, it is just talk at this point. I shudder to think what might mean to everyone here. And hope for the best.


----------



## pottz

> went to total wine this morning to restock,no lines and not even a lot of people,most were wearing masks including myself.funny not one employee had a mask on.all i can say if i was working the check out dealing with hundreds of people a day up close id have one on.also water has been hard to get most of the time but they had a huge supply.i guess drunks dont want water.i didn t buy any either-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey Pottz, Trying to minimize time in store and save a trip that is thirty minutes each way my wife placed the order online. It was better than going in. She could search for favorites and also get the recommendations just like in store. Bottom line is I went in and they dropped a case of wine and a few bottles of spirits in my cart and I didn t even need to go to the register to pay. I was less than five minutes. I ll do this from now on.
> 
> - controlfreak


sounds like a good idea,i just like to browse the wines myself though,with thousands to choose from it can take awhile.


----------



## controlfreak

Something I can't get my head wrapped around is this.

This extreme separation will not kill the virus only reduce spread
A vaccine is likely a year or more away
Once we ease up on the lockdown a little I anticipate the virus will start spreading again
It may subside in warmer months but it will get cool again and we know what that means
We can't keep the economy shut down sporadically for months at a time 
So I have a question for "the experts" What is the plan here? I get the feeling they don't know.


----------



## pottz

> Yeah, me either???
> 
> We have a massive bicycle tourism industry here because of the terrain, mostly english and germans; from like march to june. Most of the National teams train here as well. That has been completely wiped out, and alot of businesses and tour operators are going to be hurting severely. The local Mallorca government is talking about "no" tourism this summer. Of course, it is just talk at this point. I shudder to think what might mean to everyone here. And hope for the best.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


it's getting to be dire for many,we dont know how long the shut downs are gonna last here.i see china has started to reopen some and austria is supposed to start reopening stores after easter.one problem would be if the levels start to drop and they rush to get things open too soon it could start a second wave of the virus.


----------



## pottz

> Something I can t get my head wrapped around is this.
> 
> This extreme separation will not kill the virus
> 
> - controlfreak


true but it will slow the spread.


----------



## corelz125

I think the construction workers are more expendable than essential to most people. China already said they are having a 2nd wave and shut down another city. The summer tourism business is one more part of the economy that's going to take a huge loss. I don't believe warmer months will slow this virus down. Here in NY the hospitals are beyond over worked. The separation cuts down on the amount of people they have to treat. Just guys them more time. They have been taking plasma from people who recovered and give it to the sickest. They say that's been working.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Humor time. I have the plans, if anybody needs. Special offer, 235$ for full set of Ted´s plans. Screws included. Can do paypal.


----------



## robscastle

Well things are not much better here.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... So I have a question for "the experts" What is the *plan here*? I get the feeling they don t know.
> - controlfreak


I'm only an *expert-in-training*, however, *here*, I suggest we keep up our spirits, resort to humor and make a ********************load of sawdust. 
Leave the brainstorming to the politicians and the medical experts and follow their guidelines even when they make what some consider stupid… It's individualism that make people drive in the wrong direction of a one-way-street, thinking that is a faster way, that causes chaos. 
The stats are low in New Zealand because of their affilliation with *sheep*... baaa! This LBD is now a temporary black-sheep, though not necessarily proud of that tail between legs.


> ... with thousands to choose from it can take awhile.
> - pottz


Hell *pottzy* love your bottle shop… MIne only have about 1/2 dozen casks to choose from!

Happy Easter, hanukkah, ramadan or whatever takes your fancy over this upcoming weekend.

Keep safe, keep well and be gratefull that you/we are able to read the crap I put on this thread


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

OOPS another double post that I cannot delete.

So rather than waste real estate, though a tad late, here is a link on how to conserve dunny paper for those that are open to suggestions.


----------



## pottz

> Humor time. I have the plans, if anybody needs. Special offer, 235$ for full set of Ted´s plans. Screws included. Can do paypal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill take one,you gotta throw in the squirril though-lol.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## pottz

> .... So I have a question for "the experts" What is the *plan here*? I get the feeling they don t know.
> - controlfreak
> 
> I m only an *expert-in-training*, however, *here*, I suggest we keep up our spirits, resort to humor and make a ********************load of sawdust.
> Leave the brainstorming to the politicians and the medical experts and follow their guidelines even when they make what some consider stupid… It s individualism that make people drive in the wrong direction of a one-way-street, thinking that is a faster way, that causes chaos.
> The stats are low in New Zealand because of their affilliation with *sheep*... baaa! This LBD is now a temporary black-sheep, though not necessarily proud of that tail between legs.
> 
> ... with thousands to choose from it can take awhile.
> - pottz
> 
> Hell *pottzy* love your bottle shop… MIne only have about 1/2 dozen casks to choose from!
> 
> Happy Easter, hanukkah, ramadan or whatever takes your fancy over this upcoming weekend.
> 
> Keep safe, keep well and be gratefull that you/we are able to read the crap I put on this thread
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


youd be in heaven ducks,thousands of wines,hell they probably have more aussie wines than you guys do.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> youd be in heaven ducks,thousands of wines,hell they probably have more aussie wines than you guys do.
> - pottz


There's 3 types of wines as far as I'm concerned… 2L, 4L and 10L!

OK.4… white vino for the Philistines.


----------



## robscastle

Not forgetting of course guys if you are really bored and need to brush up on your WW skills Aniela is always happy to help!

https://www.youtube.com/user/AnielaMcG


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Not forgetting of course guys if you are really bored and need to brush up on your WW skills Aniela is always happy to help!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/AnielaMcG
> 
> - robscastle


One does not need to be bored to watch! Just make sure SWMBO is not around…


----------



## pontic

Will find out at 11:00 am tomorrow if I'm positive or not. 
Had an exposure to a nurse that tested positive for it. last week.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> A question on teds plans and the screw he is going to give you, does it com with a jar of vasso?
> 
> - robscastle


And the squrire will be subject to 14 day isolation!l


----------



## robscastle

[removed by Cricket FINAL WARNING BEFORE LOCKING ACCOUNT]


----------



## robscastle

Hey they have blocked Lyons Rd so no sneaking back to Anthm27 Farm !!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Hey they have blocked Lyons Rd so no sneaking back to Anthm27 Farm !!
> - robscastle


If I *wasn't a dobber*... I'd suggest you get *antman* to fly you over there… after all his wings are idle.. but I am


----------



## robscastle

Opps just saw your email


----------



## robscastle

Right here in Coffs Harbour.










Hey somebody pinched the sticker!


----------



## corelz125

Pontic do you have any symptons yet? Here it can take 24 hours or 3 days to get your results.


----------



## pottz

> Right here in Coffs Harbour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey somebody pinched the sticker!
> 
> - robscastle


must have been one big sticker -lol.


----------



## robscastle

he is a dentist he knows the drill… he will be OK 
At least he answer's when you ask him a question too!


----------



## robscastle

imagine the size of the person that pinched it

reminds me of a nail I knew,... one day I heard a bang and looked around he was gone!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> A question on teds plans and the screw he is going to give you, does it cum with a jar of vasso?
> 
> - robscastle


Of course, Rob.. Ted is a pro, dont ya know.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My grandson thought home school would be better real school ;-))


----------



## pontic

No sx. yet. Lilly's program takes 24-72hrs. They expedite Doctors and Dentists.


----------



## corelz125

Not that guy. Sooner later his face was gonna show up on here.
Pontic the nurse has mild symptoms?


----------



## Cricket

> [removed by Cricket FINAL WARNING BEFORE LOCKING ACCOUNT]
> 
> - robscastle


Do you seriously not understand the rules in this community or are you just wanting your account permanently locked? *If I see even ONE more post like this, I will not give additional chance.*

- Cricket


----------



## corelz125

Uh ohh Rob your in trouble now. You're not even going to get a time out first. Automatic expulsion.


----------



## Cricket

> Uh ohh Rob your in trouble now. You re not even going to get a time out first. Automatic expulsion.
> 
> - corelz125


Keep in mind that ANYONE posting that kind of stuff is going to be locked out moving forward.

- Cricket


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Uh ohh Rob your in trouble now. You re not even going to get a time out first. Automatic expulsion.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Keep in mind that ANYONE posting that kind of stuff is going to be locked out moving forward.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> - Cricket


I didnt see what it was, and am probably glad I didnt.

I, myself, am aiming to keep it lighthearted and fun, Cricket, and sticking, more or less, to the OP.

Rob and Co., I dont know who "that guy" is, but am seeing his face alot lately. Is he some kinda TV idiot, or what?


----------



## corelz125

That guy is from a Netflix documentary about people with these exotic animal places. I saw bits and pieces of it I had better things to do than watch it.


----------



## robscastle

Wilco!

PMs sent to the OP and mediator.
If they wish to advertise my response I accept that.


----------



## pottz

> Wilco!
> 
> PMs sent to the OP and mediator.
> If they wish to advertise my response I accept that.
> 
> - robscastle


no offence buddy but im not the one with power to boot you.now go take a nice cold shower and a couple tylenols-lol.


----------



## pottz

just got back from a trip to lowes,no lines all the doors open just normal crowds.next went over to sams about 11am no line went right in.almost everyone was wearing masks of some kind.there was plenty of water,they had some paper towels and tp but still shotages on kleenix,sanitizer and most canned goods and pasta.but better than the 3 hr wait i had 3 weeks ago,so seems to be getting better.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> just got back from a trip to lowes,... went over to sams….
> - pottz


*pottzy* you doing an Easter tour? Here in Aus. we were told to *stay at home*.

At least you won't be spreading the *uglies* if you wear a mask!


----------



## pottz

> just got back from a trip to lowes,... went over to sams….
> - pottz
> 
> *pottzy* you doing an Easter tour? Here in Aus. we were told to *stay at home*.
> 
> At least you won t be spreading the *uglies* if you wear a mask!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


gotta go out and get food sometimes,had a good mask on and stayed at sociable distance from my adoring fans ;-\


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> sociable distance
> - pottz


A sociable distance from a woman is when you have your lips locked on hers´.

Were you kissing all the hotties again, Pottz?


----------



## robscastle

Adorable fans !!!

rugrats everywhere!....I didn't realise so many lived in the neighborhood.

I have never seen so many kids playing on the streets again in such a long time riding bikes scooters walking all that sort of stuff I did as a kid.
Add and with the parents too and in tow the family pets

Its actually pleasant to go shopping, no pushing and shoving and banging into you with trolleys.

A good excuse to brush up on social skills. (sadly)

After fixing my roof all morning my knee locked up does that count!


----------



## pottz

> sociable distance
> - pottz
> 
> A sociable distance from a woman is when you have your lips locked on hers´.
> 
> Were you kissing all the hotties again, Pottz?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yes but mask to mask ;-0


----------



## pottz

> Adorable fans !!!
> 
> rugrats everywhere!....I didn t realise so many lived in the neighborhood.
> 
> I have never seen so many kids playing on the streets again in such a long time riding bikes scooters walking all that sort of stuff I did as a kid.
> Add and with the parents too and in tow the family pets
> 
> Its actually pleasant to go shopping, no pushing and shoving and banging into you with trolleys.
> 
> A good excuse to brush up on social skills. (sadly)
> 
> After fixing my roof all morning my knee locked up does that count!
> 
> - robscastle


yes ive heard it can start in the knees.it was an official release from the white house,so you know it's right ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> gotta go out and get food sometimes,had a good mask on and stayed at sociable distance from my adoring fans ;-\n
> - pottz


Where do you get it!... I'm sure you remember thiis *rc*...
With all my internet hits, even the extortionists are sold out!

Unfortunately, I'm a natural hoarder and not one driven by society… so when the hoarding started, I missed the boat (saw the Ruby Princess sail off into the storm)... So I have to resort to workshop stuff… and maybe turn my jocks inside out … Though I think my full face perspex mask may be better than some of the cloth ones… as long as people don't curve me a spit ball.

I think we should all get an alcohol shower, for sanitisation, as we enter bottle/cask shops.


----------



## pottz

> gotta go out and get food sometimes,had a good mask on and stayed at sociable distance from my adoring fans ;-
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Where do you get it!... I m sure you remember thiis *rc*...
> With all my internet hits, even the extortionists are sold out!
> 
> Unfortunately, I m a natural hoarder and not one driven by society… so when the hoarding started, I missed the boat (saw the Ruby Princess sail off into the storm)... So I have to resort to workshop stuff… and maybe turn my jocks inside out … Though I think my full face perspex mask may be better than some of the cloth ones… as long as people don t curve me a spit ball.
> 
> I think we should all get an alcohol shower, for sanitisation, as we enter bottle/cask shops.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i firmly believe in sanitizing from the inside out,cmon think about it our sickness isn't on the outside it's inside our bodies so start their,lots of alcohol will kill the virus-right? if im right you are totally safe ducks.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> i firmly believe in sanitizing from the inside out,cmon think about it our sickness isn t on the outside it s inside our bodies so start their,lots of alcohol will kill the virus-right? if im right you are totally safe ducks.
> - pottz


Unfortunately the cheapo casks I drink (well actually its content), is only 13.5% alcohol content. To get my recommended dosage of 60%, I either need a bloody big glass or drink exactly 4.4 times my normal amount only… one must not over do it.
This bloody lockdown is saving me a fortune… Haven't had a DUI ticket for over 3 weeks.


----------



## pottz

> i firmly believe in sanitizing from the inside out,cmon think about it our sickness isn t on the outside it s inside our bodies so start their,lots of alcohol will kill the virus-right? if im right you are totally safe ducks.
> - pottz
> 
> Unfortunately the cheapo casks I drink (well actually its content), is only 13.5% alcohol content. To get my recommended dosage of 60%, I either need a bloody big glass or drink exactly 4.4 times my normal amount only… one must not over do it.
> This bloody lockdown is saving me a fortune… Haven t had a DUI ticket for over 3 weeks.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


im proud of you….(tears flowing down cheeks)


----------



## bandit571

After placing too many clamps in one spot…









Methinks I've earned a few ….


----------



## pottz

hell yeah,youve got my vote!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - bandit571


Thats what I call a *smart blone*!

While we persevere with this 19 crisis, let's take a moment to consider where/when WE all originated.


----------



## pottz

i see your doing the where we originated vid again,which i understand since all the network shows are going into reruns now too,i just didn't realize how big you were on lj's.not a fan of reruns so ill excuse myself. ;-( sorry.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... not a fan of reruns so ill excuse myself. ;-( sorry.
> - pottz


Sorry *pottzy*, didn't realise you've already waste 10 minutes of your life watching it the first time.

I've acquired a *Marlboro* packet since then… I might rewrite the script and see how Abraham and Eve pan out…


----------



## pottz

> .... not a fan of reruns so ill excuse myself. ;-( sorry.
> - pottz
> 
> Sorry *pottzy*, didn t realise you ve already waste 10 minutes of your life watching it the first time.
> 
> I ve acquired a *Marlboro* packet since then… I might rewrite the script and see how Abraham and Eve pan out…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


marlboro an excellent choice for lung cancer and dozens of other problems.so an aussie fav?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> marlboro… so an aussie fav?
> - pottz


Probably of Aussie burglars… found it loitering in my back yard on night after hearing some dodgy noises.


----------



## pottz

> marlboro… so an aussie fav?
> - pottz
> 
> Probably of Aussie burglars… found it loitering in my back yard on night after hearing some dodgy noises.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


#1 brand among burglars.speaking of burglars this is prime time id think,hey who's gonna question a guy in a mask right now,right.hey i can use some extra cash with the stock market crash,hmmmmm.


----------



## corelz125

Talking about criminals with masks I saw a video today from earlier this week. Two cops had a guy on the ground in cuffs some other guy comes from behind one of the cops and starts punching the cop. He had a mask on so couldnt see his face and then runs off. This was in the Bronx. There were people all over the streets some wearing masks most weren't. Then they wonder why NYC has the highest numbers in the country. The city is filled with scum.


----------



## pottz

> Talking about criminals with masks I saw a video today from earlier this week. Two cops had a guy on the ground in cuffs some other guy comes from behind one of the cops and starts punching the cop. He had a mask on so couldnt see his face and then runs off. This was in the Bronx. There were people all over the streets some wearing masks most weren t. Then they wonder why NYC has the highest numbers in the country. The city is filled with scum.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah if the cops beat him up or for gods sake shot him all hell would break loose.who the hell would want to be a cop these days when we we protect the criminals more than our police.well maybe the cops have to be careful shooting someone but if they enter my house they will meet my friends,simith and wesson,357 magnum with hollow point bullits !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robscastle

well security around my place is tight too gates chained shut utility guy is nervous.

Some crazy loco patrolling for the sake of patrolling nuffin to report just a few hoons letting off stream every now and again.
State borders are closed no going to the beach and if you do no standing still
exercise activity only.

Hey my other knee has locked up now, i better hop to it and find out whats the prob.


----------



## robscastle

When I was in the ARMY I always warned the perp I was going to shoot
not sure if he/she ever heard the "CLICK" as the safety catch was released or not.

One day I am gonna bust wide open the Corelz125 gang and reveal the truth.

We used to have ROE shoot them in the arm that way they could walk, bugga carrying some sicko enemy.
If I missed and they ran I used to wait then shoot them from behind that way the point of entry was not known.


----------



## pottz

oh yeah beaches,off limits here too except ive heard some have gotten 1000 dollar fines.this getting too crazy.it's gonna get to a boiling point when people are gonna say enough,and then the virus will be the least of our worries.it's gonna be god guns and guts,and it will depend on who's got the most of what works.the ducks got a theory,he may be right?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... we we protect the criminals more than our police….
> - pottz


I think I've said this before… I refuse to condone gun play… cops should NOT shoot people, they should just give them a warning shot through the head.

Personally, rather than fineing people, us "westerners" are squandering billions to combat the crisis… a few million on oversised jails would not go astray… we could conscript some of the unemployed as prison guards.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Talking about criminals with masks I saw a video today from earlier this week. Two cops had a guy on the ground in cuffs some other guy comes from behind one of the cops and starts punching the cop. He had a mask on so couldnt see his face and then runs off. This was in the Bronx. There were people all over the streets some wearing masks most weren t. Then they wonder why NYC has the highest numbers in the country. The city is filled with scum.
> 
> - corelz125


I saw that too. Was thinking the guy was a compañero of the other one on the ground. What I thought was cool, was that all the pedestrians went after the guy, sorta, like they were backin up the Po-lice. When, on a normal day, they would be hatin on the Po-lice.

It also seemed to me that the guy didnt really land any solid punches. I mean, if you are gonna go after a cop, better make it count.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## robscastle

and no its not you know who!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You know, Rob, L.J.s are adverse to clicking on links if we dont know what it is.

could you offer just a hint?


----------



## corelz125

I have no problem with them shooting people in situations like that. Shoot the guy on the ground, the one running away, even the one recording. The only problem with that most cops have horrible aim. They thought that was great that scum did that. Being an nypd cop sucks. You have no support and not great pay.


----------



## corelz125

Watching videos like that Rob you must really be bored.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ...You have no support and not great pay.
> - corelz125


That's the impression I get here in Aust…, however, from what I've seen (and heard) I suppose at least they're still getting that *not great pay*.


> Watching videos like that Rob you must really be bored.
> - corelz125


Yeah, seems like that wrap on the knuckles might even get *rc* to shave his head and join a *no speak* monastery.


----------



## pottz

yeah i can rc turning to a monk lifestyle,hell he and ant man can turn his farm into a commune.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> yeah i can rc turning to a monk lifestyle,hell he and ant man can turn his farm into a commune.
> 
> - pottz


Call it *Whacko*.


----------



## pottz

> yeah i can rc turning to a monk lifestyle,hell he and ant man can turn his farm into a commune.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Call it *Whacko*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


you sayin the farm or them? ;-)


----------



## corelz125

heres one for today

A: Why are you late? B: There was a man who lost a hundred dollar bill. A: That's nice. Were you helping him look for it? B: No, I was standing on it.


----------



## pottz

good one,and not "controversial"-lol.


----------



## robscastle

Bored ….! I actually found a Benny Hill collection talk about funny cannot or more correctly do not dare to post them here though.

The other video was Yul Brynner. If you budding detectives hadn't already worked that out by now, relates to earlier references


----------



## pottz

> Bored ….! I actually found a Benny Hill collection talk about funny cannot or more correctly do not dare to post them here though.
> 
> The other video was Yul Brynner. If you budding detectives hadn t already worked that out by now, relates to earlier references
> 
> - robscastle


you walkin on egg shells rc !


----------



## robscastle

no just behaving a little more civilised.

did some pathing in my driveway yesterday but ran out of pavers …need another 7. ...rats nothing is open yet!


----------



## corelz125

Rob I have some granite flagging left over you can come get them. That's a funny looking tv antenna in your front lawn. We dont see many of them here any more.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> good one,and not "controversial"-lol.
> - pottz


Hey *Big Foot*, tell that to the poor bugger that lost the $100.


> ..... That s a funny looking tv antenna in your front lawn. We dont see many of them here any more.
> - corelz125


They're 1G technology… Low reception and only work on *hills*.



> you walkin on egg shells rc !
> - pottz


Not eggshell, *ripple soled shoes*.... to give *antman* a 50-50 chance!


----------



## pottz

yeah i think we all may need to behave a little better,i think weve pushed cricket far enough guys.


----------



## robscastle

Here is every bodies pomy mate Col


----------



## pottz

that is freakin hilarious.hey i think #1 son needs to get that electric while the iron is hot bud.


----------



## Foghorn

> Rob I have some granite flagging left over you can come get them. That s a funny looking tv antenna in your front lawn. We dont see many of them here any more.
> 
> - corelz125


Looks like a fancy clothesline to me.


----------



## corelz125

LBD it's low radiation also? Does it get better reception when the underwire under garments are hanging on it?


----------



## pottz

i think tidy whities increase the reception.oh oh is this too risque ! forgive me father for i have sinned :-0


----------



## bandit571

A little sign…









Hanging up in my house…


----------



## pottz

> A little sign…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging up in my house…
> 
> - bandit571


i ******************** it,i have a sign on my shop door that reads, my garage, my tools. my rules !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LBD it s low radiation also? Does it get better reception when the underwire under garments are hanging on it?
> 
> - corelz125


You'll have to ask *rc*... mine got destroyed the last time I played Tarzan in my back yard.


----------



## pottz

> LBD it s low radiation also? Does it get better reception when the underwire under garments are hanging on it?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> You ll have to ask *rc*... mine got destroyed the last time I played Tarzan in my back yard.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


tarzan,tmi i dont wanna know !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> tarzan,tmi i dont wanna know !
> - pottz


Not only did Tarzan break the hoist, it earned a moon-slap from SWMBO when I said, 
"*Me Tarzan, you Cheetah!*"


----------



## pottz

> tarzan,tmi i dont wanna know !
> - pottz
> 
> Not only did Tarzan break the hoist, it earned a moon-slap from SWMBO when I said,
> "*Me Tarzan, you Cheetah!*"
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


so did tarzan offer cheetah a "banana" perhaps ?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I thought all flights were grounded…

However, do dogs eat beans? If they do, feed him a few cans and he'll finish up cleaning your ceiling….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Headline from today´s Daily Mail, UK. It is from the daily mail, so proceed with caution.


----------



## pottz

that wouldn't surprise me.ive heard that theory since this thing started that it was created in a chinese lab.


----------



## corelz125

Thank god i wasnt there to see LBD in a leopard print speedo


----------



## Foghorn

We're covered here.


----------



## pottz

> Thank god i wasnt there to see LBD in a leopard print speedo
> 
> - corelz125


i think id rather get the virus than see that!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Thank god i wasnt there to see LBD in a leopard print speedo
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i think id rather get the virus than see that!!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Thank's *c'125* for the info… with my gut, I couldn't see past it to see what coloured budgie smugglers I had on… I was worried about wearing tiger prints as we have all heard the tiger rumors.

*pottzy*, this Tarzan swinging on a pub door, is a sight to behold. Even *19* runs away.


----------



## bandit571

Hopefully not being mistaken for the Dart Board….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

I'm sure there's gotta be one person out there that hasn't heard this one… so just for you…

What is a *shih tzu*?

A zoo without animals!


----------



## pottz

> I m sure there s gotta be one person out there that hasn t heard this one… so just for you…
> 
> What is a *shih tzu*?
> 
> A zoo without animals!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i must have the virus to think that's funny.


----------



## robscastle




----------



## pottz

> - robscastle


soooo true-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is where it started ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Mine*


----------



## pottz

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *Mine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


so sad the real victims ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*1971 Toyota Corona*


----------



## pottz

> *1971 Toyota Corona*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


they believe it alll started here ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz mine does not care he's chill but that other dog. I'm not here to say who is the better woodworker or dog owner, let people judge from the pictures. * :>) * to all


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - robscastle
> 
> soooo true-lol.
> - pottz


Hell, if that bloody dunny paper hoarding doesn't stop soon… still happening down my neck of the woods… that tootbrush will service both ends..



> - Desert-Woodworker


Now you all know why I heven't got a dog… those little mongrels steal your grog and cancer sticks…. however, they do stop you from that inane practice of *reading* a newspaper.


----------



## robscastle

Before we all go to the dogs,
A little something for our non christian friends.

https://www.timesofisrael.com/hebrew-my-corona-spoof-of-the-knacks-classic-proves-catching/

then if doesnt get you, ... the original one is there too.

I would be most interested to hear a dog bark after a hit of helium, .... being one of my favorite party tricks many years ago!


----------



## pottz

dw their all chill my friend,at least our hairy friends are safe,at least they think! what they know about the virus is small compared to what they dont know.trust nothing about what you hear on the news.stay safe my firend!


----------



## robscastle

Just for a laugh


----------



## pottz

> Before we all go to the dogs,
> A little something for our non christian friends.
> 
> https://www.timesofisrael.com/hebrew-my-corona-spoof-of-the-knacks-classic-proves-catching/
> 
> then if doesnt get you, ... the original one is there too.
> 
> I would be most interested to hear a dog bark after a hit of helium, .... being one of my favorite party tricks many years ago!
> 
> - robscastle


i didn't know you were hebrew rc.if i understood what the hell they were saying ill bet it was funny? sorry dw's dog pic beats you tonight.


----------



## robscastle

Then if you get somebody like Sofia that steals the show


----------



## pottz

> Then if you get somebody like Sofia that steals the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


that was funny bud.


----------



## robscastle

Just in case we all get carried away.

Helium is a super light gas which can make your vocal cords vibrate at a much faster rate, producing a high-pitched tone. You can inhale helium directly from a balloon for a few seconds and then say something funny to enjoy the effects! Just make sure to use caution and stop immediately if you get lightheaded or dizzy-when you breathe in helium you aren't getting oxygen, so take frequent breaks to breathe normally.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This is not my dog.


> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


This is my dog. Darby Crash, is his name. 60 kilos of muscle is his game. This is the Mallorcan breed of sheepdog.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## robscastle

from floating dogs to furniture


----------



## corelz125

I have to keep the beer bottles away from my dog he will drink it all. Then eat all the toilet paper he has a thing for small soft things. Used to eat my daughter's mittens when she was a baby.


----------



## Foghorn

> This is not my dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> This is my dog. Darby Crash, is his name. 60 kilos of muscle is his game. This is the Mallorcan breed of sheepdog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Good looking dog. Reminds me a little of a Tosa Inu. My brother has a Kangal on his 1/4 section in the mountains. Keeps the wolves and coyotes away. I'll assume yours is also a breed much happier to be working the perimeter of a large piece of property and not so much in cuddling on the couch.


----------



## corelz125

Not much activity today so here's one for today.

An 85-year-old man was requested by his doctor for a sperm count as part of his physical exam. The doctor gave the man a jar and said, "Take this jar home and bring back a semen sample tomorrow." The next day the 85-year-old man reappeared at the doctor's office and gave him the jar, which was as clean and empty as on the previous day. The doctor asked, what happened and the man explained. "Well, doc, it's like this-first I tried with my right hand, but nothing. Then I tried with my left hand, but still nothing. Then I asked my wife for help. She tried with her right hand, then with her left, still nothing. She tried with her mouth, first with the teeth in, then with her teeth out, still nothing. We even called up Arleen, the lady next door and she tried too, first with both hands, then an armpit, and she even tried squeezin' it between her knees, but still nothing." The doctor was shocked! "You asked your neighbor?" The old man replied, "Yep, none of us could get the jar open."


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

nice, Corelz.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1


----------



## pottz

good one


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

HMMM! Don't know why I picked up an old post, however, it looked like a late entry… maybe this bloody *19* is hitting my comouter.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Second thoughts again… Some people may consider this last attempt at humor questionable.

Long live *ROBS888*....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

for those who did not get a check and need more info

https://www.irs.gov/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Long live ROBS888…."*

Will someone fill me in?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> This bloody COVID-19 makes people do the strangest things… over the last couple of days, I ve actually taken my treadmill out of mothball and turned it on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next week I might even step on it!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> yeah i had a wild idea of getting on mine too.
> 
> - pottz


Things are getting drastic *pottzy*, 









I still haven't taken the plunge, but for those that recognise the *star* of my videos, *my nightshirt*, I am acclimatising it for the inevitable.
I scattered some duck food leading to that w..wa..wal..walk..walke..walker.. as a lure!


----------



## corelz125

I think you need to hang your cask in the front of that thing just out of arms reach.


----------



## pottz

> *"Long live ROBS888…."*
> 
> Will someone fill me in?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ill pm you


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Post your Crazies to support Pottz's Corona Crazies…*

I am posting this to keep the most open and up to date forum thoughts regarding Corona Crazy alive! In order for this to survive then start posting.


----------



## bandit571

Standing in a line outside of Lowes, today….1 comes out, 1 goes in….had about 8 in front of me…was closer to my van, than the front door of the store….high winds were blowing..snow. It actually SNOWED here, today.

Mother Nature needs to pay her heating bills….one day it is in the 70s…the next it is snowing….no bloody wonder we are all sick….


----------



## Woodsgood1974

I am from eastern Pennsylvania and everything here has changed. I have been laid off work now for almost a month now and no end in sight, fyi woodworking is not an essential trade. Only time I go out now is a have to supply run and i wear more ppe than when i work in my shop. Crazy times, i think a zobie apocalypse would be better, at least then I could see the enemy.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I think you need to hang your cask in the front of that thing just out of arms reach.
> 
> - corelz125


I have three dangling from the ceiling in front of the walker…. wuz two lazy to fit my wide angle lens, and I'd be compelled to self-execute if I posted a sideways picture.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I am from eastern Pennsylvania and everything here has changed. I have been laid off work now for almost a month now and no end in sight, fyi woodworking is not an essential trade. Only time I go out now is a have to supply run and i wear more ppe than when i work in my shop. Crazy times, i think a zobie apocalypse would be better, at least then I could see the enemy.
> 
> - Woodsgood1974


Thanks for sharing- from Pogo's comic strip 1971-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*pet food update… from the usual 3 to this- Stock up!*

Dear ,
Things are a little backed up on our end with many pet parents ordering food and supplies. Rest assured, we're working hard to deliver your order # as soon as possible while caring for the health and safety of our team members.
We expect most orders to be delivered within the next 7-10 days. You'll automatically receive a tracking link as soon as your order ships. Nothing to do on your part. We're taking care of it.
Thank you for understanding. We hope all our pet parents and their beloved pets stay safe.
Yours truly,

The Chewy Family_


----------



## AlaskaGuy

No worries here about food shortages. I have a good stock of Muktuk I laid in for those guys that wanted to sleep in my shop but never showed up.

https://vilda.alaska.edu/digital/collection/cdmg13/id/12086/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> No worries here about food shortages. I have a good stock of Muktuk I laid in for those guys that wanted to sleep in my shop but never showed up.
> 
> https://vilda.alaska.edu/digital/collection/cdmg13/id/12086/
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


That sure looks appetizing ;-) No wonder the whale are now endangered.


----------



## corelz125

I went to 3 stores looking for my dogs food no luck at any. Had someone else pick it up there was 1 bag left and it had a hole but he needs his food. Home depot has been doing the one at a time thing for about a month now. Now every store is doing it supermarket and Walgreens.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

One for all you dog lovers….









and one for the cat lovers,









one for the Democrats,









one (or two) for me,


----------



## pottz

> No worries here about food shortages. I have a good stock of Muktuk I laid in for those guys that wanted to sleep in my shop but never showed up.
> 
> https://vilda.alaska.edu/digital/collection/cdmg13/id/12086/
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


looks mouth watering ag…....... :-0


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

AKGuy it wasn't the food that caused me not to want to sleep in your shop it was you were going to bunk-me-up with Rich.


----------



## pottz

> I went to 3 stores looking for my dogs food no luck at any. Had someone else pick it up there was 1 bag left and it had a hole but he needs his food. Home depot has been doing the one at a time thing for about a month now. Now every store is doing it supermarket and Walgreens.
> 
> - corelz125


i havn't seen a shortage of dog food here yet.went to lowes last week and no lines all doors were open,pretty normal.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


good one dw.


----------



## pottz

this is a funny thread,no one posts during the day only in the late afternoon and evening,except the duck but he's upside down.same on crickets thread ? maybe because no one wants to talk about it without a few drinks first-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I really hope any LJock will post a thought regarding Corona Crazy 
Just think my friends the SawStop can stop a spinning saw blade but we are trying to do the same thing with COVID

https://www.ktoo.org/2020/03/19/one-juneau-shop-owner-is-scaling-back-a-dream-because-of-covid-19/


----------



## pottz

yeah he's one of hundreds of thousands with the same problem.in his case i wouldn't have hope of a cruse ship revival,i think the cruise industry along with most tourist businesses are gonna hurt for a long time,probably ubtil next year.in los angeles theve already said there wont be any concerts,conventions or sports probably until next years.grab onto to something and hang on thight guys,it's gonna be a wild ride !!!!!!!!!peace brothers.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... except the duck but he s upside down.same on crickets thread ? maybe because no one wants to talk about it without a few drinks first-lol.
> - pottz


*Upside down*, nothing to do with it… *few drinks*, 24×7.

With this lockdown and all the spare time, I've even changed my clock fro 36 hours a day back to the pathetic 24 hours. Hard to find projects for the other 16 hours.


----------



## bandit571

IF you have a Menard's in your area….might want to check on their supplies of pet food….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Lets get those toes tapping.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

We, olderish folks will take this on the chin and move on, eventually; when our Govenors allow us to, that is. I have some concern for the childrens, and how this "pandemic" response will affect their perspective towards others. I was walking to the bank in town the other day, and a woman comes along with two small children, walking towards me. Those kids saw me, alerted, and responded by moving to the extreme right, as far away as they could get from me; and would have gone further away if it werent for the buildings. And they were both wearing masks, but the mom wasnt wearing a mask. It was like they were horrified that someone was coming near them.

In Denmark, the kids have gone back to school. They have to practice social distancing while there. So the desks are now like a meter or more apart. And the staff are gonna drum it into these kids heads that they need to stay apart from eachother, like in the hallways, on the playground, and everywhere. How, for instance, do kids play football (soccer) and social distance at the same time, or any game, for that matter?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Until there is a vaccine, it will make another surge if they do not continue social distancing, masks and whatever else research turns up as a prevention procedure. Our daughter has been working overtime the last few weeks to the point of exhaustion at times. They ran out of respirators and had to choose to to treat with one. That would be a difficult thing to do. Any safety and life saving effort I was ever involved in included everyone.

Tuberculosis started to make a comeback a few years ago. We had a measles outbreak here is WA a year ago. It is easily preventable. They finally past a law that vaccination is required to go to school. A 95% vaccination rate is required for herd immunity. The measles outbreak made me wonder if the anti-vaccine crowd could bring polio and iron lungs back? ;-((


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

On a serious note… DOH!

Everyone is anxious to remove restrictions and get things moving while keeping the vulnerable (+71s) confined… while I can see the pros and cons and may consider it a "logical" move, what some people (if not all) seem to ignore that the ones that "are able" to eventually recover from *C-19* might still need initial hospitalisation or medical care, thereby jeopardising the health care workers that have to tend to them and risk getting the virus themselves…
It's probably the morons that horded all the dunny paper, getting claustrophobic and want escape out of their cluttered confinement.

One infection in a hospital can force the whole hospital shutdown leaving all those "freedom lovers" open to lack of medical facilities.

It's the morons that buck the system that are keeping this epidemic active and not giving recovery a chance.


----------



## robscastle

I was a bit late posting these, should have done it on the 15 March


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I was a bit late posting these, should have done it on the 15 March
> - robscastle


I think I'm getting too old…..


----------



## robscastle

I had a couple of birds drop in again

Just call me Hugh MkII










And a hint 
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/5

Never could find out what happened to 1, 2, 3, and 4.

and starting from the top Items missing
hair,eyebrows, ears, nose, mouth,hands,fingers, willie and feet & toes
I think I better enroll you in a sketch up refresher course, or was that sketch a graph, or may be Magna doodle. ... tsssk


----------



## robscastle




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I had a couple of birds drop in again
> 
> Just call me Hugh MkII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a hint
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/5
> 
> Never could find out what happened to 1, 2, 3, and 4.
> 
> and starting from the top Items missing
> hair,eyebrows, ears, nose, mouth,hands,fingers, willie and feet & toes
> I think I better enroll you in a sketch up refresher course, or was that sketch a graph, or may be Magna doodle. ... tsssk
> 
> - robscastle


Am I going senile,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

MUSIC- here is a parody song

Coronavirus Rhapsody by Queen | COVID-19 Karaoke






Or then there is the talking dog one, sorry Pottz it is not a beagle…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*No checks from the government:
*








*
Option 2:*


----------



## corelz125

This plan on reopening states makes it sound so simple just follow a few simple rules and everything will slowly go back to normal and nobody will be sick. Like this thing will just fade off into the sun set. Schools are the last place that should open just about every time I get sick its from my kids. I guess a lot of the anti vaxxers never had their kid in a hospital bed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This plan on reopening states makes it sound so simple just follow a few simple rules and everything will slowly go back to normal and nobody will be sick. Like this thing will just fade off into the sun set. Schools are the last place that should open just about every time I get sick its from my kids. *I guess a lot of the anti vaxxers never had their kid in a hospital bed. *
> 
> - corelz125


I agree with the post except for *I guess a lot of the anti-vaxxers never had their kid in a hospital bed. *
I serve and teach Special ed kids, from mild to severe- when we try to get into vaccination or anti. Not here brother for all people feels crisis and pain regardless of our social standing.
Yes, I do agree that schools are a petri dish…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

LOL! It was the same in Spain and Italy.


----------



## corelz125

There are some cases were vaccines just can't be given. We have a lot of parents who say it's against there religion to vaccinate. When my kid was 2 years old he had a medical condition and bringing him to the hospital every time he was sick and watching them use him like a pin cushion stays with you forever. I do what ever I can to keep them out of hospitals. 
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-04-15/supermarket-shopper-tries-to-return-coronavirus-hoardings/12149548

On another note I thought it was only Americans that did this stuff.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - robscastle


Sorry *rc* is the naked stick figure offended your sensitive demeanour, I should have posted a picture of myself,









Still over my head… or through to the keeper as *Ritchie* would have said.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> I had a couple of birds drop in again
> 
> Just call me Hugh MkII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a hint
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/5
> 
> Never could find out what happened to 1, 2, 3, and 4.
> 
> and starting from the top Items missing
> hair,eyebrows, ears, nose, mouth,hands,fingers, willie and feet & toes
> I think I better enroll you in a sketch up refresher course, or was that sketch a graph, or may be Magna doodle. ... tsssk
> 
> - robscastle
> 
> Am I going senile,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


no i dont know what the hell rc is doing either ? maybe he thinks this the projects section-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


so true,none of us is perfect!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> no i dont know what the hell rc is doing either ? maybe he thinks this the projects section-lol.
> - pottz


I think *rc* may have gone mushrooming on *antman*'s farm and found a *magic* field of 'em.
I sort of got the *Hugh* (Hefner) reference because of the 2 birds, but the train derailed me.


> ..., none of us is perfect!
> - pottz


*AHEM*!... That's an *AHEM* not an *amen*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


*AMEN BROTHER !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pottz

> no i dont know what the hell rc is doing either ? maybe he thinks this the projects section-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> I think *rc* may have gone mushrooming on *antman* s farm and found a *magic* field of em.
> I sort of got the *Hugh* (Hefner) reference because of the 2 birds, but the train derailed me.
> 
> ..., none of us is perfect!
> - pottz
> 
> *AHEM*!... That s an *AHEM* not an *amen*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> </blockquote
> we used to be the three stooges,i guess were just laurel and hardy now ? i think weve lost rc somewhere,hey buddy you out there? hellooooooooo


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thanks for the AMEN brother and fellow LJocks


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the AMEN brother and fellow LJocks
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


this virus,we will over come!!!!!as americans this is just one more battle in our long history that will be defeated!* dont even doubt it!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brother, I am a witness! I remember when I was a young man and when I was a young man I thought like a young man… Now that I am an older man I think like an old man, which is why I need the grace of God for some help…
For it is not about young versus old thinking …IMO it is wise thinking.
Can I get a witness?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

i agree it's not about age it's about common sense and clear thinking,but unfortunately that takes time,so by the time most get it were old men and the kids think were just old farts that dont get it !. the irony of life.we can only offer our knowlege and wisdom,we cant make them accept it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i agree it s not about age it s about common sense and clear thinking,but unfortunately that takes time,so by the time most get it were old men and the kids think were just old farts that dont get it !. the irony of life.we can only offer our knowlege and wisdom,we cant make them accept it.
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... we can only offer our knowlege and wisdom..,we cant make them accept it.
> - pottz


Damn *pottzy* is that what happened to me… I offered my wisdom and found some that actually took it.. Now I don't bloody well have any left.


----------



## pottz

> ... we can only offer our knowlege and wisdom..,we cant make them accept it.
> - pottz
> 
> Damn *pottzy* is that what happened to me… I offered my wisdom and found some that actually took it.. Now I don t bloody well have any left.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck





> ... we can only offer our knowlege and wisdom..,we cant make them accept it.
> - pottz
> 
> Damn *pottzy* is that what happened to me… I offered my wisdom and found some that actually took it.. Now I don t bloody well have any left.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah sadly most just dont get you,like rc does-lol.


----------



## robscastle

Hey enough of the BS guys

The train was Harvey's project and LJs first recorded project 15 Mar 2006, if you bothered to take the the time to look at the link I provided for you all the detail and explanation is in there.

The stick man editing, well that was possibly too many beers and total boredom and no I was not offended by it.

The birds and Hugh MkII post, it was a reference to Hugh Hefner and all the birds he had/has. If you do not know who Hugh Hefner is say no more.

The Curved Front box, I never posted it as a project as it was not up to my acceptable standard for the Project tab, (read the blog if you want to know more or as they say RTFM.) Even though a few loyal and respected LJ's tried to get me to do so, it did not happen.

A bit like Steven Spielberg when his peers tried to get the Peter built truck in Dual to explode on impact…it never happened

Why haven't I made anything lately? in all honesty i have not been inspired to do so, I have lots of other interests occupying my time like making funny posts that I almost fall out of my chair laughing about.

So I don't really care if you don't get it,... I did, I laughed and so be it. 
Finally If you think the lord is going to save us, again so be it, but I know who is going to save me and that's me, ... believe it or not.

Whats with all the youtube posts? well I spend quite a lot of time now watching rubbish on Youtube and if I find any I think should be shared I share then if you don't like them don't watch, simple merkats.

Knuck knuck knuck


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Hey enough of the BS guys
> 
> The train was Harvey s project and LJs first recorded project 15 Mar 2006, if you bothered to take the the time to look at the link I provided for you all the detail and explanation is in there.
> 
> The stick man editing, well that was possibly too many beers and total boredom and no I was not offended by it.
> 
> The birds and Hugh MkII post, it was a reference to Hugh Hefner and all the birds he had/has. If you do not know who Hugh Hefner is say no more.
> 
> The Curved Front box, I never posted it as a project as it was not up to my acceptable standard for the Project tab, (read the blog if you want to know more or as they say RTFM.) Even though a few loyal and respected LJ s tried to get me to do so, it did not happen.
> 
> A bit like Steven Spielberg when his peers tried to get the Peter built truck in Dual to explode on impact…it never happened
> 
> Why haven t I made anything lately? in all honesty i have not been inspired to do so, I have lots of other interests occupying my time like making funny posts that I almost fall out of my chair laughing about.
> 
> So I don t really care if you don t get it,... I did, I laughed and so be it.
> Finally If you think the lord is going to save us, again so be it, but I know who is going to save me and that s me, ... believe it or not.
> 
> Whats with all the youtube posts? well I spend quite a lot of time now watching rubbish on Youtube and if I find any I think should be shared I share then if you don t like them don t watch, simple merkats.
> 
> Knuck knuck knuck
> 
> - robscastle


Hey enough of the above BS *rc*... all you need to do is explain yourself… I'm a forgiving bunch…

As for religion… I believe any Catholic (I'm staying clear of Rome) can baptise anyone, so if you can get the vino stains out of your hair, I'll save you.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

One for all you frustrated home schoolers. It's bloody simple!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Now when you've exhausted your *Netflix* account, ready to kick the dog, run out of vino and start to believe SWMBO may not have to be, take time off and have a chucle, unless you are a Victor Borge fan and have already seen it.

It's so bloody clean I have to swear to talk about it and toss some dirt on my couch just to watch it, so if you're easily offended, you won't be.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is a bargain. Good place to hang out until the virus is defeated.

https://www.groupon.com/deals/buy-planet-mars-1?p=3&utm_source=channel_occasions_im&utm_medium=email&t_division=seattle&date=20200418&uu=a515d2be-f6db-11e9-92c2-0242ac120002&CID=US&tx=0&s=body&c=image&d=deal-page&utm_campaign=99babc1a-3219-4601-bb39-8cc52caf6634_0_20200417


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## pottz

> Here is a bargain. Good place to hang out until the virus is defeated.
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/buy-planet-mars-1?p=3&utm_source=channel_occasions_im&utm_medium=email&t_division=seattle&date=20200418&uu=a515d2be-f6db-11e9-92c2-0242ac120002&CID=US&tx=0&s=body&c=image&d=deal-page&utm_campaign=99babc1a-3219-4601-bb39-8cc52caf6634_0_20200417
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


hey that sounds like a good deal bob,the smart guys get in when the gettin is good!


----------



## pottz

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yeah in my neighborhood these old woman will sit at the window and complain about joggers or people walking there dog not wearing a mask.some even think no one should even be outside.total fear.


----------



## corelz125

All you Fl guys can go back to the beach now.


----------



## Tony_S

Does the Gov. of Florida smoke a lot of dope….?

Wow!


----------



## corelz125

They voted that jackass in. It's not like they had low numbers and they have a lot of older residents. Hopefully it works out for the better.


----------



## pottz

hey i need my pro wrestling,i dont how ive made it this long!!! ;-)


----------



## corelz125

I'm sure not much is going to change when everything is back to normal but as we all can see when it comes down to it the celebrities and athletes aren't needed to keep the world moving. Maybe they should start to get paid less. I'm sure that's not going to happen though.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> hey i need my *pro* wrestling,i dont how ive made it this long!!! ;-)
> - pottz


Yeah… nothing like two *professional people* wrestling in a mudpit.

Go *Mrs. Hulkster*... 
Been a fan since late 60's and this picture from the early 70's…










> I m sure not much is going to change when everything is back to normal but as we all can see when it comes down to it the celebrities and athletes aren t needed to keep the world moving. Maybe they should start to get paid less. I m sure that s not going to happen though.
> 
> - corelz125


Hey *corelz*, we pay their wages… maybe we should all conspire to have a voice in their pay rate… Could save a ********************load to put back in to the lost economy.

I suppose a few of them are trying in these harst times, but then again, I could do wonders out of a $10,000,000 mansion on acerage.

The "athletes" and media are going ape-******************** about resuming football here in Australia… as if that's all that matters… other than those traggcs that aren't allowed to play golf… I relish that, as my 120 handicap doesn't seem so bad now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I m sure not much is going to change when everything is back to normal but as we all can see when it comes down to it the celebrities and athletes aren t needed to keep the world moving. Maybe they should start to get paid less. I m sure that s not going to happen though.
> 
> - corelz125


Basic ecomics my friend much will change


----------



## robscastle

Oh and by the way make that


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Oh and by the way make that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


He has *rc*... but they wouldn't let him inside the house,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Favorite pro wrestler today Under Taker and Batista
From the 1960's Dick the Bruiser and the Shiek


----------



## pottz

> Oh and by the way make that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


about time you get back,were not laurel and hardy you know! the duck and i have been attacked and beaten lately,we need back up,or someone to take the beating while we retreat to safety-lmao!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Do testicles make men more vulnerable to the coronavirus?*

https://www.latimes.com/science/story/2020-04-18/do-testicles-make-men-more-vulnerable-to-coronavirus


----------



## pottz

> *Do testicles make men more vulnerable to the coronavirus?*
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/science/story/2020-04-18/do-testicles-make-men-more-vulnerable-to-coronavirus
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*YIKES !!!!!!!!*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Do testicles make men more vulnerable to the coronavirus?*
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/science/story/2020-04-18/do-testicles-make-men-more-vulnerable-to-coronavirus
> 
> - Desert - Woodworker
> 
> *YIKES !!!!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


Lucky *Mrs. LBD* claims I've got no *gonads*... and I hope she's not lying.


----------



## pottz

> *Do testicles make men more vulnerable to the coronavirus?*
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/science/story/2020-04-18/do-testicles-make-men-more-vulnerable-to-coronavirus
> 
> - Desert - Woodworker
> 
> *YIKES !!!!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Lucky *Mrs. LBD* claims I ve got no *gonads*... and I hope she s not lying.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah mine says the same thing,funny huh….................well no,not really!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> yeah mine says the same thing,funny huh….................
> 
> - pottz


Damn *pottzy*, is she psycho… how does she know what I have!


----------



## robscastle

OK Ok its culture time for you lot!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> OK Ok its culture time for you lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


K… I now get what life is like in Queensland… but what did you guys do before *C-19*?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1


----------



## corelz125

After a Beer Festival in London, all the brewery presidents decided to go out for a beer. Corona's president sits down and says, "Señor, I would like the world's best beer, a Corona." The bartender takes a bottle from the shelf and gives it to him. Then Budweiser's president says, "I'd like the best beer in the world, give me 'The King Of Beers', a Budweiser." The bartender gives him one. Coors' president says, "I'd like the best beer in the world, the only one made with Rocky Mountain spring water, give me a Coors." He gets it. The guy from Guinness sits down and says, "Give me a Coke." The other brewery presidents look over at him and ask, "Why aren't you drinking a Guinness?" and the Guinness president replies, "Well, if you guys aren't drinking beer, neither will I."


----------



## bandit571

Enough said….begorah..


----------



## controlfreak

I have switched to low carb beer, I know its not really beer but it's the best I can do. Right now I an hooked on Oscar Blues One-Y that clocks in at about 4g carbs. It is meeting my low carb IPA craving needs.


----------



## pottz

> After a Beer Festival in London, all the brewery presidents decided to go out for a beer. Corona s president sits down and says, "Señor, I would like the world s best beer, a Corona." The bartender takes a bottle from the shelf and gives it to him. Then Budweiser s president says, "I d like the best beer in the world, give me The King Of Beers , a Budweiser." The bartender gives him one. Coors president says, "I d like the best beer in the world, the only one made with Rocky Mountain spring water, give me a Coors." He gets it. The guy from Guinness sits down and says, "Give me a Coke." The other brewery presidents look over at him and ask, "Why aren t you drinking a Guinness?" and the Guinness president replies, "Well, if you guys aren t drinking beer, neither will I."
> 
> - corelz125


good one corelz


----------



## clagwell

> I have switched to low carb beer, I know its not really beer but it s the best I can do. Right now I an hooked on Oscar Blues One-Y that clocks in at about 4g carbs. It is meeting my low carb IPA craving needs.
> 
> - controlfreak


Thanks, it's good to know there's another one. I've been enjoying Slightly Mighty from Dogfish Head.


----------



## controlfreak

> I have switched to low carb beer, I know its not really beer but it s the best I can do. Right now I an hooked on Oscar Blues One-Y that clocks in at about 4g carbs. It is meeting my low carb IPA craving needs.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> Thanks, it s good to know there s another one. I ve been enjoying Slightly Mighty from Dogfish Head.
> 
> - clagwell


Slightly Mighty was my old go to but hard to find at some places so I tried the Oskar Blues. I started low carb high fat, moved to keto and now full on carnivore. The beer and wine don't fit but it's my diet and my rules.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I am on the : WIWWIW diet.

Thats: whatever I want whenever I want.


----------



## pottz

> I am on the : WIWWIW diet.
> 
> Thats: whatever I want whenever I want.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


hey me too,love it.i just dont seem to lose weight though-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
A lot of memories growng up in Detroit and being invited to a friend's house to enjoy the festivities.*


----------



## Foghorn

> I am on the : WIWWIW diet.
> 
> Thats: whatever I want whenever I want.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I'm on a seafood diet. I mean a seefood diet. I see food and I eat it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I have switched to low carb beer, I know its not really beer but it s the best I can do. Right now I an hooked on Oscar Blues One-Y that clocks in at about 4g carbs. It is meeting my low carb IPA craving needs.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> Thanks, it s good to know there s another one. I ve been enjoying Slightly Mighty from Dogfish Head.
> - clagwell
> 
> Slightly Mighty was my old go to but hard to find at some places so I tried the Oskar Blues. I started low carb high fat, moved to keto and now full on carnivore. The beer and wine don t fit but it s my diet and my rules.
> 
> - controlfreak


Gents, stick to cheap vino casks… saves all that bloody decision making.


> I am on the : WIWWIW diet.
> 
> Thats: whatever I want whenever I want.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> I m on a seafood diet. I mean a seefood diet. I see food and I eat it.
> 
> - Foghorn


Speaking of diets… I'd rather not! However, if we must….

I'm on the *contemplation* diet… *d*id *I* *e*at *t*hat?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My Sunday read- "learn to argue productively"*
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/15/smarter-living/learn-to-argue-productively.html?algo=identity&fellback=false&imp_id=672638368&imp_id=613310271&action=click&module=Smarter%20Living&pgtype=Homepage

*Last paragraph-* "But the only way to get better is to keep trying. If an argument blows up in your face, think about what went wrong later on. And next time, try to do it better."


----------



## corelz125

I used to drink Becks light it had a good taste and low carbs but then they stopped making it in Germany and and started making it here. Just didn't taste the same anymore.


----------



## clagwell

> Gents, stick to cheap vino casks… saves all that bloody decision making.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Like this?









$14.98 for 5L at Walmart


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

As a former woodworking business person, I found this an interesting podcast re: COVID19 in the woodworking industry
https://www.woodworkingnetwork.com/demand-covid-19-wood-industry-impact
To others who are homeschooling or an educator- here is what I think is funny but thought-provoking parody regarding common core math


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... blows up in your face,
> - Desert - Woodworker


Don't hold the stick of dynamite in your teeth while you count to 10 on your fingers.


> - clagwell


You bleeding tease *claggy*.... concentrating on the cask, I missed the *5L* in your commentI, and thought it was 34L and was prepared to commandeer a freight plane to get some… then I realised it's only 34 p-ant glasses… you toying with my mental well-being? 
Hell I can get 10L casks locally… unfortunately it's far too classy compared to the swill I buy.


----------



## pottz

duckie you gotta stop drinkin paint thinner,not good for the liver.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*women who drink fine wine:*









*
Then the bag wine babe*









*
To keep it woodworking related- FESTOOL*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> duckie you gotta stop drinkin paint thinner,not good for the liver.
> 
> - pottz


what about us? or shall we blame liver disease on "fine dust" from the shop?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ... blows up in your face,
> - Desert - Woodworker
> 
> Don t hold the stick of dynamite in your teeth while you count to 10 on your fingers.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Is the dynamite lit or unlit?* I deal with human beings and they can be more volatile than dynamite. Similar to trying to pass off bag wine… Harbor Freight or Festool (I own both)


----------



## pottz

> duckie you gotta stop drinkin paint thinner,not good for the liver.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> what about us? or shall we blame liver disease on "fine dust" from the shop?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im good with that-lol ! yeah dust…......... ;-)


----------



## robscastle

Had a another bird drop in this morning

She was quite entertaining so we shared a beer!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Had a another bird drop in this morning
> 
> She was quite entertaining so we shared a beer!
> 
> - robscastle


Hmm! The whole story hasn't been *revealed*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> duckie you gotta stop drinkin paint thinner,not good for the liver.
> 
> - pottz


Tried, but the thinners welded my dentures toigether… couldn't speak for days and even worse, could only sip vino through a straw… SWMBO now spikes my coffee with the thinners.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## bandit571

Unless it was last week's Peking Duck…..


----------



## corelz125

Common core is getting put on hold as long as I'm teaching. Funny video at the end. Sad some people are really as bad as those parents in the video.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> - LittleBlackDuck


Good ones, Duck. Thanks for a morning chuckle.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Common core is getting put on hold as long as I m teaching. Funny video at the end. Sad some people are really as bad as those parents in the video.
> 
> - corelz125


OH, I am SOOOO tempted. But I said I would keep it lighthearted and fun here!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Memories of the classroom-most school systems are aware of this day and the staff was alerted to be aware of "bathrooms" were they partook in celebrations.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/420_(cannabis_culture)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Brian
and here is one for our Australians


----------



## Foghorn

Seems to be levelling out here in Alberta somewhat. No line-ups, more or less fully stocked shelves and no shortages. Even bought a few bottles of hand sanitizer. Definitely low stocks of spray cleaners and Lysol wipes though although still available if you search around.


----------



## pottz

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


good one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For you homeschoolers-*


----------



## P89DC

I'm not making any more jokes about home schooling


----------



## corelz125

There's a reason I didn't become a teacher. 
Bob how many of those fools are out there protesting in Washington?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I m not making any more jokes about home schooling
> 
> - Eric


If I not mistaken are you the one who got a hug from Crickett? Buddy, you are posting on a forum with the deplorables *PM Pottz for advice* or just post! We are a group of people who don't fear COVID19, fine dust but we must respect Crickett's rules. 
Ps. leave out drunken parents and you should be fine.* :>)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> There s a reason I didn t become a teacher.
> - corelz125


Yes, I make light of the teaching, but in fact, it is a blessing for me when I am in the classroom. For me nothing better than being there with 180 students per day, and unlike the CNC machine when I program it it does what I programmed it to do- bot successful and oppsies! The rewards are priceless for they are future in America.
No school but there is the woodworking…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There s a reason I didn t become a teacher.
> Bob how many of those fools are out there protesting in Washington?
> 
> - corelz125


If you are talking about the protest in Olympia on Sunday, the State Patrol said about 2500, but they interviewed a lady for Montana. Hard to tell where they all came from.

If you are asking about the 2+2 = 22 Youtube video, probably the majority. The Seattle School Board has a new policy saying correcting math problems saying there is only one correct answer is racist.


----------



## pottz

> There s a reason I didn t become a teacher.
> Bob how many of those fools are out there protesting in Washington?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> If you are talking about the protest in Olympia on Sunday, the State Patrol said about 2500, but they interviewed a lady for Montana. Hard to tell where they all came from.
> 
> If you are asking about the 2+2 = 22 Youtube video, probably the majority. The Seattle School Board has a new policy saying correcting math problems saying there is only one correct answer is racist.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


if that new math is gonna run our country were in big trouble.isn't that what trump uses to explain things,thats why he's never wrong.


----------



## corelz125

Hahaha that video does fit him now that I think about it. Prove him wrong and he yells at you then fires you. Hopefully she takes the virus back with her to Montana. Yup the ones in Olympia are the fools I was talking about. I also read the medical staff was counter protesting. Desert ww it's just to bad in most parts of this country they pay you teachers so little. Eric I saw the interaction with you and poopiecat. You are probably blocked by him now and you can join the club, a few of us on here are blocked by him also.


----------



## pottz

hey corelz as treasurer of the poopie blocked club i have to inform you your behind on your dues,a club as large as ours cant have people getting behind. ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

pottz, Us ol' timers just have to learn how to apply it ;-)) As soon as I figure out how to identity what was a 2×4 when I was a kid, I''l let you know. In the 50's it was 2" x 4". In the 70s is was 1.5×3.5. The other day I had one that seemed to be closer to 1.375×3.375. Within the next decade the new math should have the 2×4 down to 1×3. So obviously 1=2 and 3=4, so does 5=6 and 7=8?

When I was in college our math professor worked through a mile and a half long calculation on the black board that proved 1=0. I thought he probably pulled a fast one on us, but it is beginning to look like that fits in the new math and it was in progress now expanding at an exponential rate. Apparently 0=1=2=3=4=5=6=7=8…......... If all digits are equal to all other digits, you can never be wrong, eh? We won't even need to add, subtract, multiply or divide since all digits equal all other digits and you cannot be wrong. There is no right or wrong. Right?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> pottz, Us ol timers just have to learn how to apply it ;-)) As soon as I figure out how to identity what was a 2×4 when I was a kid, I l let you know. In the 50 s it was 2" x 4". In the 70s is was 1.5×3.5. The other day I had one that seemed to be closer to 1.375×3.375. Within the next decade the new math should have the 2×4 down to 1×3. So obviously 1=2 and 3=4, so does 5=6 and 7=8?
> 
> When I was in college our math professor worked through a mile and a half long calculation on the black board that proved 1=0. I thought he probably pulled a fast one on us, but it is beginning to look like that fits in the new math and it was in progress now expanding at an exponential rate. Apparently 0=1=2=3=4=5=6=7=8…......... If all digits are equal to all other digits, you can never be wrong, eh? We won t even need to add, subtract, multiply or divide since all digits equal all other digits and you cannot be wrong. There is no right or wrong. Right?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Correct? :-0)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Does correct = right? How does wrong fit if there is no right or wrong? Correct = right = wrong= incorrect . This will surely make English a lot easier when there is no right or wrong. There = their = they're = two = to = too = herd = heard …...... A guy I talked to recently told me his grand kids have language arts instead of English class. We had definitions. They have options. Any word means what they want it too mean!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... and *poopiecat*. You are probably *blocked by him* now and you can join the club, a few of us on here are blocked by him also.
> 
> - corelz125


Talking about,









how did you manage that miracle (*blocked by him*).

Gents, Please don't knock *The Donald*,









I carry this 8" x 10" glossy in my wallet.

As for that bloody maths, at school, I never graduated to the 2 times tables (or beyond), but for the 1 times tables, I had this tatooed in my brain,








thats why I became a computer programmer… had no trouble adding ones and zeros.
Nevertheless, if I did the sums twice and added the result… i could see how you get the answer of 22… though that level of maths is above my pay grade.

If I had to homeshool, I'd drum this into my kids…

*The more you study, the more you know.
The more you know, the more you forget.
The more you forget, the less you know.
The less you know, the less you forget.
The less you forget, the more you know.
.... so why the bloody hell do you need to study!*


----------



## corelz125

Who made his blocked list first you or me?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Who made his blocked list first you or me?
> - corelz125


I don't think I've achieved that elite status…
But c'mon guys… we're ganging up on the unfortunate. Let's honor him with a greater than 2meter clearance.

Talking about changes in maths…
If you Yanks are so prepared to change your education system… 
Why the hell do you still adhere to those bloody *IMPERIAL* measurements?


----------



## pottz

> Who made his blocked list first you or me?
> 
> - corelz125


not sure didn't even know i was until i wanted "compliment" one his projects and couldn't.have no idea why?


----------



## pottz

> Who made his blocked list first you or me?
> - corelz125
> 
> I don t think I ve achieved that elite status…
> But c mon guys… we re ganging up on the unfortunate. Let s honor him with a greater than 2meter clearance.
> 
> Talking about changes in maths…
> If you Yanks are so prepared to change your education system…
> Why the hell do you still adhere to those bloody *IMPERIAL* measurements?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hell like bob said weve already screwed that system up do you want us messing with metric too?


----------



## pottz

hey i just realized weve hit the 1000th post and were still allowed too,im amazed we survived this long.ill be very happy though when this thread is no longer relevant.i sure hope we dont get to the 10000th ;-\


----------



## corelz125

I think I made the list when i asked if he had a spare part for a plane and he threw a little tantrum. Actually my kids have been using centimeters Instead of inches with some of their work. LBD your probably on it after the last conversation we all had with him.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*April 21st* God bless those who help our future- children


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For those who are homeschooling* or a person that likes continuing education- I came across this vid from Hillsdale College on YTube




Try to watch at least until the 1:57minute mark I learned!!!!!
They have free college learning, good stuff.
https://online.hillsdale.edu/


----------



## corelz125

Now i just have to get my kids to watch that video instead of fortnite videos.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Now i just have to get my kids to watch that video instead of fortnite videos.
> 
> - corelz125


fortnite and mine craft it's in their DNA. try playing Minecraft music during study time. It is a hit in my classroom


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> *For those who are homeschooling* or a person that likes continuing education- I came across this vid from Hillsdale College on YTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to watch at least until the 1:57minute mark I learned!!!!!
> They have free college learning, good stuff.
> https://online.hillsdale.edu/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have, and do, watch many of the lectures sponsored by Hillsdale. Good stuff. The "Open The Books," one on Govt spending is particularly good. And should be required watching for all students of an appropriate age.


----------



## anthm27

> hey i just realized weve hit the 1000th post and were still allowed too,im amazed we survived this long.ill be very happy though when this thread is no longer relevant.i sure hope we dont get to the 10000th ;-\n
> - pottz


Nice one Pottz , Nice one woodworking brother


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here ya go pottz, 1010 ;-) Congrats


----------



## corelz125

All of us on here can appreciate this one

A man goes to a bar and sees a fat girl dancing on a table. He walks over to her and says, "Wow, nice legs!" She is flattered and replies, "You really think so?" The man says, "Oh definitely! Most tables would have collapsed by now."


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... "Oh definitely! Most tables would have collapsed by now."
> 
> - corelz125


Told the missus that joke… now my legs have collapsed!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Here ya go pottz, 1010 ;-) Congrats
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Hell *pottzy*, if this was a project, you'd have scored a *DT3³*...


----------



## bigblockyeti

> hey i just realized weve hit the 1000th post and were still allowed too,im amazed we survived this long.ill be very happy though when this thread is no longer relevant.i sure hope we dont get to the 10000th ;-\n
> - pottz


A big part of this is disallowing common denominator to most closed (& heavily moderated) threads. Kudos to you for that move!


----------



## pottz

> All of us on here can appreciate this one
> 
> A man goes to a bar and sees a fat girl dancing on a table. He walks over to her and says, "Wow, nice legs!" She is flattered and replies, "You really think so?" The man says, "Oh definitely! Most tables would have collapsed by now."
> 
> - corelz125


great one.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bob, I don't know how you're able to hang around your part of WA for as long as you have. You've worked hard, excelled at business and have a good head on your shoulders, in short you sound like the exception rather than the norm for folks in that area of the country. This is at least from an outsider who'd really like to visit the Pacific northwest but the media is doing such a fantastic job of dissuading me from ever considering such a vacation.


----------



## pottz

> Bob, I don t know how you re able to hang around your part of WA for as long as you have. You ve worked hard, excelled at business and have a good head on your shoulders, in short you sound like the exception rather than the norm for folks in that area of the country. This is at least from an outsider who d really like to visit the Pacific northwest but the media is doing such a fantastic job of dissuading me from ever considering such a vacation.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


dont let em scare you and miss out seeing a beautiful part of the country,ive traveled all over the pnw my whole live and love it up in oregon and washington,may retire there myself.


----------



## corelz125

LBD she wasn't dancing on the table when you told her that was she? Part of the 1000 comments we weeded out the thin skinned sensitive ones.


----------



## pottz

yeah if your sensitive lj's can be a rough ride.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LBD she wasn t dancing on the table when you told her that was she? Part of the 1000 comments we weeded out the *thin skinned* sensitive ones.
> 
> - corelz125


Hell no… It was the spunky neighbor lass on the table when I said to the missus that if she did that…

Do feathers count?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> hey i just realized weve hit the 1000th post and were still allowed too,im amazed we survived this long.ill be very happy though when this thread is no longer relevant.i sure hope we dont get to the 10000th ;-
> 
> - pottz
> 
> A big part of this is disallowing common denominator to most closed (& heavily moderated) threads. Kudos to you for that move!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I dont know? It was kinda fun toying with "denominator," once the game was clear.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... It was kinda fun toying with "*denominator*," ...
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Is that how you spell it,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Pattern for you scrollers…









Now I'd be screwed if it was in metric…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## pottz

man that tells the story quite well,i think a lot of people are tired of celebrities crying about not being able to leave there multi million dollar mansions and enjoy there star studded lifestyles.my heart goes out to them.-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The only celebrity that comes to mind is you Pottz you hit the 1000+ mark. Remember my friend when dealing with "deplorable" you gotta make sure we stay inline… And to the others thanks to us for not killing each other and this forum post.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My COVID 19 plaque-









"May we live another day to fight another battle"
Will post when finished…

first run- problems yet success this is part of the trials and tribulations of developing a digital and CNC project, from design to finish


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*OK, guys, I am open to responses- it is Karma from covi19, CNC is not woodworking, or hey pal "you're doing a fine job"...
*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> first run- *problems* yet success this is part of the trials and tribulations of developing a digital and CNC project, from design to finish
> - Desert - Woodworker


Yeah, far too many people think that to do some CNC (or laser) work, you just have to flip an 








button… they don't appreciate the prior, countless hours on a PC swatting over non-friendly software. Those software programs are only easy when someone else demonstrate them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thx LBD*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *OK, guys, I am open to responses- it is Karma from covi19, CNC is not woodworking, or hey pal "you re doing a fine job"...
> *
> - Desert - Woodworker


 
Is a *dovetail jig* woodworking…? 
Bit and brace vs. drill press woodworking? 
Hand saw vs. radial-arm woodworking? 
Is a hand broom vs. shop-vac woodworking? Hell no… it's bloody hard work!
Hand sanding vs ROS woodworking?

Need I go on?


----------



## corelz125

I remember taking computer graphic design classes and it would take hours to make one small image. I guess cnc is a little similar.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Kudos!!!*


----------



## DS

Whenever I prototype a new set of joinery on the CNC and it doesn't go perfect the first time, my boss always gives me the "I thought you were supposed to know what you are doing" look.

I have to remind him that we do prototypes for a reason.

Hang in there DW, you'll get it.
Nice view of the machine *in your house*. Is that your living room?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I remember taking computer graphic design classes and it would take hours to make one small image. I guess cnc is a little similar.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 whatever you program the machine will do including "crashes". In my case, I did salvage the prototype and many positives were helpful in this project.


----------



## Foghorn

> *OK, guys, I am open to responses- it is Karma from covi19, CNC is not woodworking, or hey pal "you re doing a fine job"...
> *
> - Desert - Woodworker
> 
> 
> Is a *dovetail jig* woodworking…?
> Bit and brace vs. drill press woodworking?
> Hand saw vs. radial-arm woodworking?
> Is a hand broom vs. shop-vac woodworking? Hell no… it s bloody hard work!
> Hand sanding vs ROS woodworking?
> 
> Need I go on?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Don't forget cutting the tree down with a sharp rock or your teeth.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hang in there DW, you ll get it.
> To those who are not familiar with *"DS"* IMO he is the guru guy on CNC. Thank you for the post, but you know me, Yes I posted trial #1 and yes as your boss said "I thought you were supposed to know what you are doing" Yet the more important question? when will I finish it? Yes but from an old Indian saying "when I am damn good and ready"
> 
> DS


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Where is Pottz?*


----------



## pottz

> *Where is Pottz?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


right here DW,had to get a pork loin on the grill.and to answer some of those questions,*IF IT'S MADE FROM WOOD AND YOU DID IT IT'S WOODWORKING,PEROOD!!!!!!!!!*enough said.


----------



## corelz125

Now you started the next great discussion Pottz is cnc woodworking or not. What came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I remember taking computer *graphic design classes* and it would take hours to make one small image. *I guess cnc is a little similar.*
> - corelz125


C'mon *corel*, get real… *similar*??? *classes* are in a big room, *CNC*s sit on a table… only correlation might be that the table is in a room (though not necessarily a big room).
I'm guessing you failed the class?


> ... What came first the chicken or the egg?
> - corelz125


For me, *SketchUp*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

OOPSIE! Recalcitrant [Enter] key.

Aha, found a use for this bloody stuffed up duplicate post.

********************e, I think my bloody potty mouth has come about due to that bloody TP shortage. Bugger it!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Kudos!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Bloody WOGS!

Yea, yea. Politically incorrect!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> right here DW,had to get a pork loin on the grill.and to answer some of those questions,*IF IT S MADE FROM WOOD AND YOU DID IT IT S WOODWORKING,PEROOD!!!!!!!!!*enough said.
> 
> - pottz


What if you're sharpenning a chisel with a *plastic* handle?

Bugger, tried to use up my OOPSIE post above, but buggered up again… bloody cheap vino…

*pottzy*, what was that bottle shop's name?

Can't wait, I need that drink NOW.


----------



## bandit571

Methinks this will do…for now…









Maybe…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> right here DW,had to get a pork loin on the grill….
> - pottz


Great minds think alike *pottzy*... I was thinking a *little bacon* for lunch,









Yeah… I'm going *batty*, this *19* is affecting my mind and appearance as well.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Methinks this will do…for *now*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe…
> 
> - bandit571


No *maybe*, *bandit*... Thank god that *now* only lasts a moment and the moment is drink time.


----------



## pottz

damn duckie you got turrets syndrome or something,maybe a stroke?id call 911 but it's a little out of our jurisdiction.


----------



## pottz

oh hey the pork loin was rockin,cracked pepper and garlic wrapped with applewood bacon served with cheddar cheese mashers and sauted asparagus.shoulda been here!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> oh hey the pork loin was rockin,cracked pepper and garlic wrapped with applewood bacon served with cheddar cheese mashers and sauted asparagus.shoulda been here!
> - pottz


Sorry, bloody flights have been suspended…

BTW, did you cook that loin with a shiner?


----------



## corelz125

What I hit a sensitive computer soft spot LBD ? I passed the class sitting behind a computer all day isn't for me. Why so worked up over the virus LBD have you had the test swab jammed up your nose yet?


----------



## pottz

no grill tongs !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> What I hit a sensitive computer soft spot LBD ? ...
> - corelz125


Not *sensitive*, but rather not *sensible*... not as scared of *19* as squatters trying to invade my *NASA laboratory* (covered in another blog, I think, occasionally).

The last time I got offended was when my ex cleaned me out about 40 years ago…


----------



## corelz125

Me and the kids got tested last week.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob, I don t know how you re able to hang around your part of WA for as long as you have. You ve worked hard, excelled at business and have a good head on your shoulders, in short you sound like the exception rather than the norm for folks in that area of the country. This is at least from an outsider who d really like to visit the Pacific northwest but the media is doing such a fantastic job of dissuading me from ever considering such a vacation.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


*BigBlock,* Outlying areas are still reasonable. Seattle and the metro area are a disgusting mess. PBS reported 50% of Californians were either planning or contemplating moving out of state. I know a couple who would if they were not in their 70s. I wonder how far behind WA is? Several friends have moved out of state or to rural areas as soon as they retired. It hasn't been practical for us because of wife's retirement timing plus spending a lot of time helping my aged mother for 3 different years in ID and OR.

This used to be a wonderful place to live but over the last 30 years it has deteriorated down to a 
disgusting pathetic mess. The courts support cities ignoring any law or code they decide to ignore. 
Prosecution of nonviolent crime is nonexistent and they promote drug abuse. Seattle is a magnet for 
drug users because they don't prosecute 60 grams of Heroin. They support the abuse until they 
decide they want to stop. They have all kinds of support to encourage it except they don't pass out 
the drugs for free. So the druggies have to generate about $35,000 a year to support their habit. 
They do that doing shoplifting, burglaries, auto theft, car prowling, porch pirating deliveries, aggressive 
panhandling and harassing people on the street. My nephew who is a county sheriff said they have 
to have at least 3 or 4 auto theft convictions before they get a prison sentence. They average 50 
stolen cars to get a conviction. Do the math, 200 stolen cars to go to prison for a few days.

If you're going to downtown Seattle expect to face aggressive panhandlers, possible assault, robbery,
wading through feces and other filth, drug paraphernalia and needles on the street. A couple years 
ago the pharmaceutical association wrote Seattle a letter saying their members did not want their 
convention here in the mess. The only reason they did not cancel was because it was too late to 
make the arrangements to move it. Bartel Drugs has had a store downtown for over 100 years. 
They closed it due to shoplifting losses and concerns for employee safety. Macy's closed the 
downtown store and Starbucks was considering it. Seattle and other cities in the area ignore 
shoplifters. The prosecuting attorney will not persecute so the police will not arrest. Same with car 
prowlers.

Our grandson used to work as a building engineer at a downtown Seattle hotel. He got off at 3 or 4 AM. He 
had to walk about 10 blocks to his car. He has been stationed in the combat zone in Djibouti for the last year. 
I asked him if he felt safer walking in downtown Seattle in the early morning hours or providing base security 
in the combat zone. He said it was about 50/50.

Our mayor brought Boeing greed management philosophy firing safety engineers to increase 
production to the city. They the claim to be the most accommodating building department in the 
area. I hope that is true. I hate to think anyone else would allow a barrier around 90% of a 1000 
gallon propane tank in a residential neighborhood creating a risk to 50 people including 17 children 
and possibly damaging a dozen houses beyond repair. 1st responders are advised to stay 150 
yards away. Minimum evacuation is a quarter mile, with over half mile preferred. Insurance 
company advises notifying the owner and the city about concerns. Attorneys say that will change 
any loss from an act of God do an act a negligence. They also say that notification will be advantage 
to any survivors or heirs. Why would a civilized city administration allow risks that possibly create 
heirs or survivors? When the city denied it is a code violation, I contacted the Propane Education 
& Research Council to see if they had any educational materials for the city staff. Their only response 
said most cities enforce NFPA 58, the propane code.

People moving into the area are absolutely amazed and disgusted by the level of crime they find 
here. One guy a few miles away had his car stolen 4 times in a year. A neighbor had 2 stolen in 
one night last New Year's. The total lack of any kind of personal accountability is the new norm 
promoted by city and county government.

A few nights ago we had two armed robberies said about 3 miles from here. One of them police chased 
up to within a mile of us in a residential neighborhood. I saw that on my Ring camera app. The neighbor's 
daughter usually leaves their house about 11 o'clock at night. So I called him to warn them police are 
searching for an armed robbery suspect less than a mile from here. When she leaves, be careful and 
don't be investigating any strange sounds tonight. Last night there were 2 shootings within a couple of 
miles of here on the other side. A few days before, a lady reported police with a loud speaker driving 
through the neighborhood telling everyone to stay indoors and keep doors locked.

Our governor placed a lot of restrictions on us for the C-19 pandemic. He did not mention any restrictions
for criminal activities. Tonight KIRO TV reported auto theft up 27% and burglaries up 100% in Seattle. 
I have no idea why he did not place the same restrictions on criminals he placed on business and wage earners?

Yeah, add all this to expecting the magnitude 9 plus earthquake being overdue; possibly the largest 
ever recorded on modern equipment and in the top 10 for sure. It's going to totally destroy the aging 
infrastructure they can't afford to maintain, damage lots of buildings, break all the windows and sliding 
glass doors and create total chaos. Adding that this level of underlying crime in normal times, if it were 
practical I would not stay here. Lots of people say they cannot wait to retire and leave. I would not risk even 
visiting here anymore unless it was to see specific friend or family. There are too many other places 
that are safe and pleasant. The East Coast seemed much safer when we spent 5 months touring 
in 2017. We heard of very little violent crime on the local news as opposed to daily here.

If I'd had any idea what a wicked place this would become in the 21st century I would have never 
stayed here. All people that talk about coming here should be warned. People moving that park a
U-Haul truck in a motel parking lot overnight should expect what you brought with you to be missing 
in the morning. That is in the news constantly. The kids and grandkids are here or we would be 
gone in a heartbeat. In one's seventies it's kind of a difficult time to just pull up stakes and start life 
over again. I just finished spending 3 years with my brother helping our 90 plus mom. It was time to 
sell her house and move her close to family. We left for parts unknown out of high school for 
employment. Our sister was transferred to IL about 10 years ago. If we move out of area, we 
could be in that same boat anytime. I chose to stay and wage war against the wicked forces that 
control our gubbermint. If I can save one life it will have been worth the effort, eh? 50 at risk in 
this neighborhood. First time I stood up against evil forces it was to save 35 from carbon monoxide 
poisoning. Another tale of woe for another day.


----------



## bandit571

Remember…
"Loaded like a Freight Train
Flying like an aeroplane…
Feeling like a Space Brain…
One more time tonight"

Night train….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Talking about kids….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Talking about kids….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Hilarious!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> no grill tongs !
> 
> - pottz


did you mean " girl thongs" ? since it was a California BBQ


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*we have 2 National days today-*










and


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

TopMax fantastic post on a true life experience of a person/LumberJock dealing with COVID19.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Jim Jakosh

Andy, you can't fix stupid and that mentality to blame Corona beer for this is just that …stupid…and they are everywhere!! I wear my Corona beer shirt to scare them away!!

cheers, Jim


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Then there is my case* of a missing $1200 stimulus check- I wrote 2 letters to my senator different political parties regarding where is my check. Only 1 of the 2 responded with some solace, which is admirable for that senator.
Here is my anger that prompts a question, yes I am in a comfortable finical situation with -$$$, food and the internet and eventually, I'll get my $1200.

*My heart goes out* to those who are are not able to have internet access and a computer for business matters and more importantly homeschooling during COVID19.
The children are our future…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## 280305

Now might be a good time to refresh our knowledge of some common medical terms.


----------



## pottz

> *we have 2 National days today-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well i dont know how great a day it is for earth but ill take some jelly beans.


----------



## controlfreak

Earth Day, this make me think of the radio spot on one of the local talk shows. It says "Earth First, we can strip mine he other planets later"


----------



## Peteybadboy

TOPMAX, I am amazed by what you wrote. Seattle sounds like a mess. I worked in NYC for 30+ years, lived there for about 8 of those. It was never that bad. Saw fenced in parks because of the O.D.s, crack viles on 40th street. Then saw all that cleaned up (Rudy). It is slipping back, but Seattle sounds horrible & dangerous. Best of luck to you and yours.


----------



## corelz125

One positive thing from this virus the air is less polluted and the water is cleaner.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Desert_Woodworker* Normal situation makes dealing with C-19 a pleasure by comparison, eh? After the post I flipped on the local news. There was another shooting in town a couple miles away while I was typing..

*Peteybadboy* Interesting that NYC was not this bad at its worst. Hopefully we will get a "Rudy" to start a clean up here. The legislators and gubbernor think more gun laws are the answer. Too bad their illegal drug distribution network will immediately respond to any demand if guns all magically disappeared tomorrow. Their drug dealers will import full auto military weapons making the situation 10 times worse.

The C-19 situation is improving. Costco had a few pallets of TP. No crowd or lines during morning seionr (I meant "senior") hours this morning. The new case expansion rate is flat.

That "seionr" is the remnants of Topamax side effects. Only happens in a small percentage of words. I took myself off 15 years ago. Side effects were only supposed to last a couple weeks. It took 3.5 years to recover my ability to type. Hope the docs get the C-19 under more control than that master of malpractice had over his Topamax prescription.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One positive thing from this virus the air is less polluted and the water is cleaner.
> 
> - corelz125


Maybe that is God's way of cleaning up the earth? He promised no more floods. Might not be ready to burn it?


----------



## corelz125




----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


NOW THATS FUNNY !


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> One positive thing from this virus the air is less polluted and the water is cleaner.
> 
> - corelz125


And bloody petrol is cheaper than vino and we can't drive… at least there only a 2 cask limit on vino with no size limit.


> The C-19 situation is improving. Costco had a few pallets of TP.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Same here, dunny paper is back on the shelves, but it is recycled… bloody useless after I put the roll through the washing machine!


> Maybe that is God s way of cleaning up the earth? He promised no more floods. Might not be ready to burn it?
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thats a different take on the religious debate.., if he's gonna do anything to fix things up (as many are praying for), he shouldn't have let *C-19* loose in the first place… if he pleads a *senior's moment* we're in real trouble.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... The legislators and gubbernor think more gun laws are the answer….
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Unfortunately you get what you vote for (or don't vote for without compulsory elections)... At least here in Australia we can blame ourselves for the idiots we compulsory voted in.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - corelz125
> NOW THATS FUNNY !
> - pottz


*Not* funny… Call me pancake.. SWMBO caught up to me after I bought a Milwaukee cordless trimmer!









Review to follow… of the trimmer, not the in my face concrete.


----------



## pottz

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


im there,what corner does she work?


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125
> NOW THATS FUNNY !
> - pottz
> 
> Not funny… Call me pancake.. SWMBO caught up to me after I bought a Milwaukee cordless trimmer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review to follow… of the trimmer, not the in my face concrete.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


it's damn funny if you have a wife like mine that never complains about me buying tools.my condolences to the rest of you.


----------



## pottz

now duckie i hardly believe swmbo is on you about tools,judging by the arsenal you have! :-0, hell your tools have tools !


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> ... The legislators and gubbernor think more gun laws are the answer….
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Unfortunately you get what you vote for (or don t vote for without compulsory elections)... At least here in Australia we can blame ourselves for the idiots we compulsory voted in.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I would be interested to know what you think of the young lady from New Zealand?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> im there,what corner does she work?
> 
> - pottz


Last I heard, she is working up there where Bob lives.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> it s damn funny if you have a wife like mine that never complains about me buying tools.my condolences to the rest of you.
> - pottz


Nor does my ex… even though she's always lurking in some dark corner… forever plotting my deceased estate.


> Last I heard, she is working up there where Bob lives.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*HEY BOB… what's your address?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Guys I love your posts. Now people will understand why I named us the deplorables


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I would be interested to know what you think of the young lady from New Zealand?
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I don't mind her… she's got more balls than *The Donald* and a lot of our polies…

What is interesting is that the party that loses the election is *ALVAYS* the better one.


----------



## pottz

i dont know about that duck here it's the better of two evils.how do you think we got the donald-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i dont know about that duck here it s the better of two evils.how do you think we got the donald-lol.
> 
> - pottz


*the "deplorables"*


----------



## pottz

> i dont know about that duck here it s the better of two evils.how do you think we got the donald-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *the "deplorables"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i think we need a flag dw to declare our sovereign nation !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

the Gadsen flag should work…


----------



## pottz

> the Gadsen flag should work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


maybe but could risk a plagiarism lawsuit and we have no assets-lol.

hey maybe the duck will put up his shop as collateral ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> im there,what corner does she work?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Last I heard, she is working up there where Bob lives.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


If she were the worst of the crime, it would be a welcome relief ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ... The legislators and gubbernor think more gun laws are the answer….
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Unfortunately you get what you vote for (or don t vote for without compulsory elections)... At least here in Australia we can blame ourselves for the idiots we compulsory voted in.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I have never missed an election and I have never won one ;-(( I like low voter turn out. Maybe only people with common sense will win one someday?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Great idea Pottz- LBD has had a great part of this thread and maybe he should ante up. He will probably want some input regarding the flag. Please Pottz no kangaroo's


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Maybe that is God s way of cleaning up the earth? He promised no more floods. Might not be ready to burn it?
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Thats a different take on the religious debate.., if he s gonna do anything to fix things up (as many are praying for), he shouldn t have let *C-19* loose in the first place… if he pleads a *senior s moment* we re in real trouble.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


He's just thinning rather than starting over.


----------



## pottz

> Great idea Pottz- LBD has had a great part of this thread and maybe he should ante up. He will probably want some input regarding the flag. Please Pottz no kangaroo s
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah maybe just the lazer,cnc and 3d printer should do it,that way he can still have the real woodworking tools-lol !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

No kangaroo's


----------



## pottz

> No kangaroo s
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


maybe a koala bear though,there cute.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Does anybody remember Andrew Pitts?* here is a current vid- a master woodworker.





And kudos go to Stumpy Nubs check him out he is posting regularly-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No kangaroo s
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> maybe a koala bear though,there cute.
> 
> - pottz


Dude you got it! They love the eucalyptus similar to the deplorable who have their eucalyptus… 
Or the Beagle!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

How about some spuds? https://mynorthwest.com/1829233/washington-potatoes-farmers-billion-pounds-unused-spuds/

Eggs are the same. Most go to restaurants and schools. Hens won't stop ;-)


----------



## corelz125

I get the comment what you bought another plane. I lost count after 150 so I kinda have more than I need. I just claim there for research purposes. Over here they raised the price of eggs claiming demand is to high. Maybe they should fedex some of those Washington chickens to the east coast. We went with the diy haircuts in my house.


----------



## corelz125

A clip from a local hospital.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oR5CermgcRU#L


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> If she were the worst of the crime, it would be a welcome relief ;-))
> - TopamaxSurvivor


And I'd become a law enforcer… defenitely destined for a lockup… in Churchill.


> ... I like low voter turn out. Maybe only people with common sense will win one someday?
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ANd maybe *only* candidates with common sense will run for office someday. 


> ... He s just *thinning* rather than starting over.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Never approved of *diets* or *dieticians*.



> ... LBD has had a great part of this thread and maybe he should ante up. He will probably want some input regarding the flag. Please Pottz no kangaroo s
> - Desert_Woodworker


No kangaroos, however, I tried to take a picture of my pet *thylacine* for a flag, but because of his resemblance to that infected tiger, he refused to come out from under my house. Consequently the closest impersonator to *Thyla* leads me to vote for a *poopiecat*,









inkeeping with all the crap we're tossing around… Just turn a fan on and we can all be called *freckles*...

I think we should de-block him, if only for a cameo appearance…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The Wife has been trying to get me to quit for years; now it looks like I dont have to. (Sarc.)


----------



## robscastle

Well Pottzie I guess my oldie needs rolling out again!!


----------



## robscastle

Hey LBD good thing you were holding that flag otherwise that cat o bomb looks set to land directly on your right eye.

Judging by the colour you may possibly end up with a brown eye no problems.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

She looks like abarrel of fun, dont she.



> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Judging by the colour you may possibly end up with a brown eye no problems.
> - robscastle


Already have one… Missus keeps telling me to keep it hidden and not flash it…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

National Cherry Cheesecake Day
National Lost Dogs Awareness Day
National Picnic Day
National Take a Chance Day
National Talk Like Shakespeare Day 
National Poem In Your Pocket Day - Changes Annually - April 23, 2020
National Take Our Daughters and Sons to Work Day - Fourth Thursday in April


----------



## controlfreak

Someone in the office is sick with fever that started on Tuesday. He is getting tested today for the Chinese virus. I am hoping that keeping our distance combined with the weekend off will have limited the possible transmission paths if this goes bad. Sanitized the office Tuesday morning before anyone showed up except for his work station. I decided it would be better to let the virus die in place than to go and stir it up. If he tests positive I will get a skull and crossbones sing for his desk.


----------



## corelz125

How many cases are in your area controlfreak?


----------



## DS

> National Cherry Cheesecake Day
> National Lost Dogs Awareness Day
> National Picnic Day
> National Take a Chance Day
> National Talk Like Shakespeare Day
> National Poem In Your Pocket Day - Changes Annually - April 23, 2020
> National Take Our Daughters and Sons to Work Day - Fourth Thursday in April
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Q: if we are aware of lost dogs, are they still lost?


----------



## pottz

> A clip from a local hospital.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oR5CermgcRU#L
> 
> - corelz125


those that dont take this virus seriously need to watch this!


----------



## pottz

> She looks like abarrel of fun, dont she.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yeah we dont hear much from cute little greta these days,real shame huh -lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## robscastle

I wouldn't go too batty over it all
none of us are getting out alive in the end anyway.

Make the most of your life (be sensible) enjoy yourself while you can the hope for a short painless end (for all concerned)

Cough splutter sneeze….......wtf ............where is my Chinese take away?

P.S. As for woodworking tools I don't think I would even get a manky reused screw for that bird in red shirt, LBDs eye looks more attractive.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm sure you are right about none of us getting out alive, but a little common sense might extend our play days. A friend hit and killed a teenager skate boarding in the street wearing dark clothes on a dark rainy night.

Totaled his car but at least one of them walked away to play another day


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> LBDs eye looks more attractive.*
> 
> - robscastle


A cultural difference maybe? "A mans brown eye" as a heterosexual American male- I would love to understand the Aussie meaning of brown eye. If it is what I think it is I sure hope that I am mistaken.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> A cultural difference maybe? "A mans brown eye" as a heterosexual American male- I would love to understand the Aussie meaning of brown eye. If it is what I think it is I sure hope that I am mistaken.
> - Desert - Woodworker


OK… let's not sit on it… in the words of that famous *Son of a Hungarian Fern Cutter*, my *CHOCOLATE STARFISH*!

No religion or racism was harmed while taking that picture.


----------



## pottz

> I'm sure you are right about none of us getting out alive, but a little common sense might extend our play days. A friend hit and killed a teenager skate boarding in the street wearing dark clothes on a dark rainy night.
> 
> Totaled his car but at least one of them walked away to play another day
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


once again no common sense,ya cant teach.


----------



## pottz

> I wouldn t go too batty over it all
> none of us are getting out alive in the end anyway.
> 
> Make the most of your life (be sensible) enjoy yourself while you can the hope for a short painless end (for all concerned)
> 
> Cough splutter sneeze….......wtf ............where is my Chinese take away?
> 
> P.S. As for woodworking tools I don t think I would even get a manky reused screw for that bird in red shirt, LBDs eye looks more attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


so you showing us your dream girl rc,looks more like the ducls style to me


----------



## corelz125

Thats too much competition for the duck not his type


----------



## pottz

> Thats too much competition for the duck not his type
> 
> - corelz125


she'd probably kill him,but hey he's got a home defibrillator,good way to test it out.


----------



## robscastle

If only,

Now : - some feedback for a few of the contributors

*-Desert_Woodworker*

No kangaroo's
well sorry about that but we even have them in the CBD I saw one real big MF this morning.

and the term Brown eye Just think back to the day of mooning out the car window it may provide a hint but in all honesty I think you may have figured it out anyway, all a bit disgusting now we are older but funny at the time….and pssst just in case you were worried,
I am a heterosexual Australian male, with maybe a dry/warped sense of humour at times.










BTW you still have me blocked …I might have to get my mate PapaDan on to you!

*TopamaxSurvivor Bob*

I'm sure you are right about none of us getting out alive, but a little common sense might extend our play days. A friend hit and killed a teenager skate boarding in the street wearing dark clothes on a dark rainy night.
Sadly they are all Asian descendants.

Agree fully (and with Pottzy) ... In the street where I am we have two footpaths and one road, however women push prams along the road with infants in them on a regular basis, its only a matter of time until somebody becomes a "skateboarder victim" absolute madness and no sense of self preservation what-so ever.

*pottz*

She is nobody special just a picture I found on the net.

Hey i was out the front gardening yesterday and a couple of girls were sunbaking on the grass a few houses away semi naked.
Old age sucks when you cannot see that well without looking like Harvey Weinstien or doing a Rolf Harris impression of Jake the peg trying to get closer.


----------



## pottz

> If only,
> 
> Now : - some feedback for a few of the contributors
> 
> *-Desert_Woodworker*
> 
> No kangaroo's
> well sorry about that but we even have them in the CBD I saw one real big MF this morning.
> 
> and the term Brown eye Just think back to the day of mooning out the car window it may provide a hint but in all honesty I think you may have figured it out anyway, all a bit disgusting now we are older but funny at the time….and pssst just in case you were worried,
> I am a heterosexual Australian male, with maybe a dry/warped sense of humour at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW you still have me blocked …I might have to get my mate PapaDan on to you!
> 
> *TopamaxSurvivor Bob*
> 
> I'm sure you are right about none of us getting out alive, but a little common sense might extend our play days. A friend hit and killed a teenager skate boarding in the street wearing dark clothes on a dark rainy night.
> Sadly they are all Asian descendants.
> 
> Agree fully (and with Pottzy) ... In the street where I am we have two footpaths and one road, however women push prams along the road with infants in them on a regular basis, its only a matter of time until somebody becomes a "skateboarder victim" absolute madness and no sense of self preservation what-so ever.
> 
> *pottz*
> 
> She is nobody special just a picture I found on the net.
> 
> Hey i was out the front gardening yesterday and a couple of girls were sunbaking on the grass a few houses away semi naked.
> Old age sucks when you cannot see that well without looking like Harvey Weinstien or doing a Rolf Harris impression of Jake the peg trying to get closer.
> 
> - robscastle


dang it buddy,cant we all just get along (rodney king) look him up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

rc - unblocked… but that may change with mood swings


----------



## pottz

> rc - unblocked… but that may change with mood swings
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


on the floor rolling-lmao! im the same way,rc your now blocked!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Nope, too much dress.
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> cmon duckie i hear the sound of a cricket,do you hear it too,just listen!
> - pottz


I reaaly find it hard to imagine what goes through your mind, but even my saintly mother swapped her ankle-huggers for a just-above-the-knee occasionally.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> dang it buddy,cant we all just get along (rodney king) look him up.
> - pottz


Hell *pottzy* I get along with all… It's everyone else that hates what I say!


----------



## pottz

> Nope, too much dress.
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> cmon duckie i hear the sound of a cricket,do you hear it too,just listen!
> - pottz
> 
> I reaaly find it hard to imagine what goes through your mind, but even my saintly mother swapped her ankle-huggers for a just-above-the-knee occasionally.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


oh my god you kill me!!!!


----------



## pottz

> dang it buddy,cant we all just get along (rodney king) look him up.
> - pottz
> 
> Hell I get along… It s everyone else that hates what I say!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


huh,me too. ;-/


----------



## wood2woodknot




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We woulda, shoulda, and coulda gone here this year, again ;-)




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3755446267830026


----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## robscastle

OMG there is some fun in getting old after all!

good on you-Desert_Woodworker !!
and

cmon duckie i hear the sound of a cricket,do you hear it too,just listen!

- pottzy…. and sung to the tune of ABBAs fernando by any chance?






also BTW the happy people are very cleverly done !!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Another day. No golf for me. Got the shanks. If you know what that is stay away. TOPMAX that is horrible for your neighbor. Keep up this thread. It's good to see the banter.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Another day. No golf for me..
> - Peteybadboy


Incredible… probably 99% of the population never held a golf club in their hand and of the remaining 1%, 50% probably wouldn't know what a golf ball looked like.
I wouldn't be surprised if the closest 98% of the people ever walked on a golf course and of the 2%, probably 85% used it as a shortcut to get to their destination on the other side.

Yet with this bloody *C-19* confinement, suddenly 110% want to get off their rrrs and play golf!


----------



## controlfreak

> How many cases are in your area controlfreak?
> 
> - corelz125


In my county 237 cases and 8 deaths so not very many. He got tested but won't get results for three to five days.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

National DNA Day
National East Meets West Day
National Hug a Plumber Day
National Telephone Day
National Zucchini Bread Day
National Kiss of Hope Day - Last Saturday in April
National Pool Opening Day - Last Saturday in April
National Rebuilding Day - Last Saturday in April
National Sense of Smell Day - Last Saturday in April


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Another day. No golf for me..
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Incredible… probably 99% of the population never held a golf club in their hand and of the remaining 1%, 50% probably wouldn t know what a golf ball looked like.
> I wouldn t be surprised if the closest 98% of the people ever walked on a golf course and of the 2%, probably 85% used it as a shortcut to get to their destination on the other side.
> 
> Yet with this bloody *C-19* confinement, suddenly 110% want to get off their rrrs and play golf!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Guerrilla golf*

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/24/business/coronavirus-golfers.html?action=click&module=Editors%20Picks&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## controlfreak

> - Desert_Woodworker


This is why I think this whole shutdown is not the solution. It is time for people to be careful not to spread and open this country back up. We can do both.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ...be careful not to spread and open this country back up. We can do both.
> - controlfreak


Be carefull be buggered.. You may be able to do both, but when you get arseholes like here in Australia when 91 out of about 300 that just returned from overseas and were told to self-isolate for a mandatory 14 days broke curfew (and fined), can people really be trusted… We're not playing for jelly beans… lives are at stake… 
Why are so many people looking for excuses…. It's ok for everyone else BUT ME!.. gimme a break!
All you need is 1 moron to infect a hospital and it could close down, removing precious resources for contaminees that may normaly recover with facilities.

Why are the stats in the USA growing… Because idiots don't do as they are asked… seem like they just simply have to be ordered. And it just doen't seem to be confined to one country.

Why is it that 95% of the people play ball but the other 5% just don't give a selfish stuff.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This is why I think this whole shutdown is not the solution. It is time for people to be careful not to spread and open this country back up. We can do both.*

People under threat look for an answer be it in government or socially but as a Christian, I seek God's blessing for my self to understand the issue and I pray for guidance.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


amazing isn't it,same for beaches and parks.where's the common sense?


----------



## corelz125

I saw this yesterday.


----------



## pottz

see who says trump isn't doing his best to save lives,good thing some are listening ! ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I saw this yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Precisely… you can read the full message in a comments somewhere above. All I want to preach is *common sense* and rely on facts. I saw this this morning,








Yes, the stats are "improving" but are still *alarming*... at least in the immediate future.

Some people just shouldn't be allowed to own guns for their own sake… they keep shooting themselves in the fool. What is wrong with the picture below?










*Let's do some basic analysis.*
The one on top, *nothing*, people are doing as they are *asked*.

Now for the one on the bottom. The medical advice is to stay at home unless you are shopping for *necessities*. With such liberal instructions and inherent freedom, how many of those car owners are abusing the system? I'm sure they all have their *excuses*... yes *excuses* and not *reasons*.
Now if the restrictions are lifted too quickly without adequate thought, the bottom picture is proof of the pandemonium that may result if you currently have scenes like that when you're not supposed to do something and suddenly you are.

Some people only see and hear what they want to. Heed the medical experts and listen to the pleas of first line support and at least rationally evaluate the selfish and $$$ minded intent of some politicians and individuals.

I guess by now you can guess where my loyalties lay.


----------



## torus

> ...
> 
> I guess by now you can guess where my loyalties lay.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Hmmm, let me guess ... Golf?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Hmmm, let me guess ... Golf?
> 
> 
> 
> - torus


Close, but unfortunately not quite true in these trying times….

I took my eyes of my balls,









Relegated my favourite #4 wood to a carpet beater (yep #4),









and converted my buggy to a ride on mower,









After all this bull******************** is over, I will upgrade my equipment to help drag my handicap down form 120.

In the meantime I'll just loiter in the shadows of Wallmart!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hey I appreciate the golf cart picture is meant as a joke and I hate getting serious on this threat, however, I had to take a reality check.

Golf is a sore point with me for 2 reasons.

I listen to talk back radio all day in the workshop (between drinks) and all I hear about is bloody golf (or lack of). It amazes me that in Australia, out of a population of 25 million, 28 million people play bloody golf.
My 120 handicap.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

On a serious note….

*NZ'ers* and *Aussies* (and maybe the rest of the world)...

Remember the *ANZACS*... *Lest we forget*.
- LittleBlackDuck


----------



## pottz

dont play golf and never will,waste of a mans time so i say as someone in the construction industry,that sells material to those that build homes we need to take all that beautiful land thats used for golf courses and build homes on it.now i know i risk the ire of you golfers and ill probably hear it but remember this is my thread and i can block you,LMAO.just kidding guys….....maybe.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> dont play golf and never will,waste of a mans time so i say as someone in the construction industry,that sells material to those that build homes we need to take all that beautiful land thats used for golf courses and build homes on it.now i know i risk the ire of you golfers and ill probably hear it but remember this is my thread and i can block you,LMAO.just kidding guys….....maybe.
> 
> - pottz


Philistine, such profound brilliance should not be fobbed off as a joke… *Put up parking lot*!

Let's amass a group of vigilantes and train birds to pinch golf balls whenever white ball abuse is permitted again.


----------



## pottz

hey as someone that's in the building industry we see vacant land and say lets build something.here in so cal we have a big housing shortage so i see golf courses as prime real estate :-0.hell i didn't even know you liked golf.kinda hurt,i thought we shared everything…...........(


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... hell i didn t even know you liked golf.kinda hurt,...
> - pottz


Double hell to you brother from a different orphanage… There's an imesurable difference between playing golf and liking that bloody stupid *beat the crap out of a little ball* venture. Only good thing about it is drinks in the clubhouse and that is definitely banned, even if *ball bashing* was permitted… and this latter activity, I don't need to leave the house for… as he sheepishly smiles ar SWMBO… shhh.


----------



## pottz

so what the hell ducks do you golf or do you talk about it,the bull dozers are comin-LOL!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ...
> 
> I guess by now you can guess where my loyalties lay.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Hmmm, let me guess ... Golf?
> 
> 
> 
> - torus





> so what the hell ducks do you golf or do you talk about it,the bull dozers are comin-LOL!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

HA HA welcome to the australian open,please respect the roos and wallabees,tee off is at,what the hell time is it there?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> HA HA welcome to the australian open,please respect the roos and wallabees,tee off is at,what the hell time is it there?
> 
> - pottz


and remember to wash the golf balls…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Precisely… you can read the full message in a comments somewhere above. All I want to preach is *common sense* and rely on facts. I saw this this morning,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the stats are "improving" but are still *alarming*... at least in the immediate future.
> - LittleBlackDuck


Looks like they forgot it is essential for responsibility to accompany freedom, eh?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> so what the hell ducks do you golf or do you talk about it,the bull dozers are comin-LOL!
> 
> - pottz


Haven't played golf for hell, over 40 years… The last time I held a club in my hand I was told one's no longer are allowed to bash a woman over the head with a club and drag her off to their cave by the hair. Got arrested and club confiscated… The #4 wood was kept as a memento of my last conquest. I got the club and she got the house.
As *Quint* said in Jaws, "*You're gonna need a bigger dozer!*"


----------



## pottz

you crack me up ducks,oh i should have known better….........ahhhhhh


----------



## corelz125

Hitting someone else with a golf club reminds me of playing mini golf with my kids when my daughter was 2 I saw that little club raising up in the air then heading right at my son's head he was 5. Had to grab that club before it turned to a trip to the er.


----------



## robscastle

Being ANZAC day today a fitting reminder


----------



## robscastle

fortunately for others they get to live on an enjoy the life style


----------



## pottz

> Being ANZAC day today a fitting reminder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


i stand at attenttion with a heavy heart my friend,may god bless them all.


----------



## pottz

> fortunately for others they get to live on an enjoy the life style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


amen brother!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## controlfreak

All of this golf talk made me think of the Beverly Hillbillies. Jethro "Mr. Drysdale is going to teach me how to shoot golf. (Holding shotgun) They live in a small hole, you club them first and then you jump on them with spikety shoes"


----------



## controlfreak

I have enough trouble sneaking out to my shop on the weekend. Spending half a day playing golf is not going to happen. I would rather buy tools with the money anyway.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is one version of a song that may give depth to this memorial day.






Yesd RC I know what a Matilda, tucker bag, billabong and, billy boil are… but I did have to look up a Coolibart tree.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1 and this really made a smile for me


----------



## robscastle

Hey LJ s has come with some culture at last, good one DW …now you know what a Matilda, tucker bag, billabong and, billy boil and coolbah tree is all about

How about what is the jumbuck is, and why its called a matilda …get all those correct and you will be an honourary Auzzie!










Now that woman with her mouth open and pointing reminded me of this.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, that reminds me…need to go on a BEER RUN…..

I'm Flying..whose buying?

had enough of these things for a day..









Dry fit, got one more corner to do….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Matilda*- swag now it is your turn to explain what swag is.

*Jumbuck*- Jumbuck is an Australian term for a male sheep. At one time I was given a sheep's hide to place on my living room wall, from an Aussie.

Putting the banter aside my thoughts are on the history of war goes to Gallipoli.










We don't fight these types of war today


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hmmm, that reminds me…need to go on a BEER RUN…..
> 
> I m Flying..whose buying?
> 
> had enough of these things for a day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dry fit, got one more corner to do….
> 
> - bandit571


Dude in my shop this is a day's work but I go to the beer store before starting a project like yours. For when when you start a project and things don't work out- you will need the beer to figure out what needs to be done to fix the project.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I guess, depends on your point of view--But we are getting some relief here on Majorca. The police checkpoints have been getting rather tiresome. As of tomorrow, children are allowed to be outside again, to the parks, playgrounds, beaches, football pitches. And as of May 1st, people will be allowed to socialize again, dinners, and going to their fincas for some country air and sun and bbq´s.

I am sure my American friends from Colorado are going to have one hell of a party next weekend.


----------



## robscastle

Jumbuck correct explanation.

OK here is my interpretation (from my Dad)
Matilda yes correct its a swag, and a swag is your belongings rolled up in a cloth bag and carried by a stick on your back.

Why a female name Matilda? well here goes…. because its on you back all day ….duck!!!

Now the sheep's hide when removed usually goes on the floor as a mat or in the car as car seat covers and sometimes as UGG Boots, however if you want to put it on the wall so be it.

Gallipoli. yes your correct, we don't fight those type of wars these today, but sometimes the same dumb ass mistakes are still made without any thought to the past.

Lets hope conflicts like those never happen again too!


----------



## pottz

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


hilarious brian.


----------



## robscastle

what the joke Larry or the sticky beak cat in overalls?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hmmm, that reminds me…need to go on a BEER RUN…..
> 
> I m Flying..whose buying?
> 
> had enough of these things for a day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dry fit, got one more corner to do….
> 
> - bandit571


Are the pins a little shy or is that just the lighting or camera?


----------



## bandit571

Tail board has a slight cup going on, right in the middle. Can get things down to level, waiting for the glue up to happen….did two set of these things, today…









Trying to get the corners just right…









Other set, was a tad too tight…caused a split…had to pare a few spots, and fix the split…set in the background is Corner #1…so..now I have 3 out of 4 done…

That first Guinness Draught Stout went down way too fast…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - robscastle


I hope that 1st pic of you is not this 2nd picture of you after serving.
"War is hell"


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> what the joke Larry or the sticky beak cat in overalls?
> - robscastle


He's getting cold feet on the snow without your UG boots trying to figure out that tripol "i" viewport… I think the buffing wax is entering your eye… and we thought *C-19* acted weird.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This Corona is getting crazy! Don't drink bleach ;-) 
https://mashable.com/article/lysol-cdc-dont-drink-bleach/


----------



## robscastle

1st is my older bother David, posted in regards to ANZAC day, the second is me expressing my self regarding parachuting circa 1975 +
Nothing like having a street name after you for giving your life at age 22!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sad new guys, I lost my dog to cancer yesterday. Maybe in a few days I can focus on a few projects I have been working like 10 min at a time on. Things I am making to send to others to hopefully to make them a little happy during lock down.

Potz…I play in a golf course community. Many, many condos and homes built along the fairways. So in a way golf led to a building boom in s/w fla. (of course none of that would be possible with out Mr. Carrier) Think A/C.

I will say this Golf is a good distraction from all this crap! We keep our distance. Happy to see I caused some banter about golf!

It is so cool to see a ball go where you want it to go! Maybe similar to a good dove tail joint?

Hope you all have a good day. P.S. the cat in the overalls is a good one.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> 1st is my older bother David, posted in regards to ANZAC day, the second is me expressing my self regarding parachuting circa 1975 +
> - robscastle


*rc* I offer my deepest condolences for the loss of your brother, words can give little justice.

On a lighter note, did your parachute open?



> .... It is so cool to see a ball go where you want it to go!....
> - Peteybadboy


It'd also be cool if someone invented golf balls with fins and camel feet for those bleeding water and sand hazards.


----------



## pottz

> Sad new guys, I lost my dog to cancer yesterday. Maybe in a few days I can focus on a few projects I have been working like 10 min at a time on. Things I am making to send to others to hopefully to make them a little happy during lock down.
> 
> Potz…I play in a golf course community. Many, many condos and homes built along the fairways. So in a way golf led to a building boom in s/w fla. (of course none of that would be possible with out Mr. Carrier) Think A/C.
> 
> I will say this Golf is a good distraction from all this crap! We keep our distance. Happy to see I caused some banter about golf!
> 
> It is so cool to see a ball go where you want it to go! Maybe similar to a good dove tail joint?
> 
> Hope you all have a good day. P.S. the cat in the overalls is a good one.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


my heart goes out to you petey our pets become family members and when we lose them a part of us goes with them.when our first beagle had a stroke and was paralyzed we had a vet service that came to our house to put her down, so she was with us in her own bed until the end.stay busy and time will heal.


----------



## pottz

> 1st is my older bother David, posted in regards to ANZAC day, the second is me expressing my self regarding parachuting circa 1975 +
> Nothing like having a street name after you for giving your life at age 22!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


thats a huge loss my friend something that stays with us our whole life.it's nice that he was properly honored for his sacrafice.peace buddy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self deleted


----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## robscastle

Just think how much your going to enjoy a boat trip then!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## robscastle

*That first Guinness Draught Stout went down way too fast…*

I have for many years been attempting to determine the terminal velocity of liquids passing through the internal intestines. My results have been a but vague at times and I spent so much effort on the task, for instance I have actually fallen asleep doing it. I know with the provision of more resources I could produce accurate scientific results, that is if I actually remember to document them.

Progress to date.
As of today I can report and can confirm over a period of years liquids leaving the body do reduce in both volume and pressure and in some case there is indisputable evidence of this occasionally happening whilst not being monitored.

I still have years of research to do so if there is any organisation willing to sponsor my scientific studies am still keen to continue, as most attempts have met with people ducking out, or trying to get the jump on me being awarded a Nobel prize


----------



## Foghorn

> *That first Guinness Draught Stout went down way too fast…*
> 
> I have for many years been attempting to determine the terminal velocity of liquids passing through the internal intestines. My results have been a but vague at times and I spent so much effort on the task, for instance I have actually fallen asleep doing it. I know with the provision of more resources I could produce accurate scientific results, that is if I actually remember to document them.
> 
> Progress to date.
> As of today I can report and can confirm over a period of years liquids leaving the body do reduce in both volume and pressure and in some case there is indisputable evidence of this occasionally happening whilst not being monitored.
> 
> I still have years of research to do so if there is any organisation willing to sponsor my scientific studies am still keen to continue, as most attempts have met with people ducking out, or trying to get the jump on me being awarded a Nobel prize
> 
> - robscastle


Hanes sells undies in mega packs so it's all good and as per the Bucket List movie, Jack says "never trust a f#&t after 50!


----------



## robscastle

Close its a picture from one flew over the cuckoos nest


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That first Guinness Draught Stout went down way too fast…
> *
> trying to get the jump on me being awarded a Nobel prize*
> 
> - robscastle


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Australian_Nobel_laureates

Sorry mate nobody has ever won for Guinness stout flow but have you thought about Guinness and liver cancer? Hint: less flow in more flow out. Q: What would you do with the $Million Nobel prize…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Hanes sells *undies* in mega packs….
> - Foghorn


Pick your *undies* carefully, *a bra* gives you *two masks* while a *pair or jocks* give *a single loose fiiting one*...

Any you not what I'd prefer… *AND ITS NOT BLOODY GOLF!*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Close its a picture from one flew over the cuckoos nest
> 
> - robscastle


*



?

Click to expand...

? My thoughts-*










*or do you have enough $$$ for this*










*regardless many people think that they have a Nobel prize thought but end up here*










*"Guinness, Guinness…."*


----------



## robscastle

Apologies to Dark Lightning!


----------



## robscastle

Smart dogs
Apologies to Grumpy


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## corelz125

One day a man was walking along the beach and found a bottle. He looked around and didn't see anyone so he opened it. A genie appeared and thanked the man for letting him out. The genie said, "For your kindness I will grant you a wish, but only one." The man thought for a minute and said, "I have always wanted to visit Hawaii but have never been able to because I'm afraid of flying and ships make me seasick. So I wish for a road to be built from here to Hawaii." The genie thought for a minute and said, "No, I don't think I can do that. Just think of all the work involved: the pilings needed to hold up the highway, how deep they would have to be to reach the bottom of the ocean. Think of all the pavement that would be needed. No, that is just too much to ask." The man thought for a minute and then told the genie, "Well, there is one other thing that I have always wanted. I would like to be able to understand my girlfriend. What makes her laugh and cry, why is she temperamental, why is she so difficult to get along with? Basically, what makes her tick?" The genie considered for a few minutes and said, "So, do you want two lanes or four?"


----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## bigblockyeti

Did this thread fall victim to moderation? I can't find the picture of 5 happy people with their arms in the air.


----------



## pottz

> Did this thread fall victim to moderation? I can t find the picture of 5 happy people with their arms in the air.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


it appears so i told duckie i didn't think it would stick.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## corelz125

They are saying NY will start reopening May 15th.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> - Desert_Woodworker


Thats not fair, durnit. Now I have to make one tomorrow!!!


----------



## pottz

> They are saying NY will start reopening May 15th.
> 
> - corelz125


los angeles was supposed too also but ours has been pushed to at least the first of june.over the weekend san diego and orange county decided to open the beaches during 90 degree weather,so what do you think happened,the sand was packed with people.smart people running our government.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This is probably too serious for this thread, but …




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10213643611163906


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*National Poetry Month, a celebration of poetry which takes place each April*

*Let's celebrate with a poem called,*

*Pottz* For there was once a man called Pottz… please add to it.

I look forward to the Aussies thoughts…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This is probably too serious for this thread, but …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10213643611163906
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 good info


----------



## bandit571

I feel a song coming on…

AC/DC: Big Balls….( if I knew how to inbed it here, I would..)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz will the above "stick"? *IMO NO! but this Is Corona Crazies


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *National Poetry Month, a celebration of poetry which takes place each April*
> 
> *Let s celebrate with a poem called,*
> 
> *Pottz* For there was once a man called Pottz… please add to it.


There once was a man called Pottz,

We found it took a while,

But when we finally connected all the Dottz,

He brought us a great big smile,

Everyone liked that Lottz.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *National Poetry Month, a celebration of poetry which takes place each April*
> 
> *Let s celebrate with a poem called,*
> 
> *Pottz* For there was once a man called Pottz… please add to it.
> 
> There once was a man called Pottz,
> 
> We found it took a while,
> 
> But when we finally connected all the Dottz,
> 
> He brought us a great big smile,
> 
> Everyone liked that Lottz.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 Dude that was fantastic


----------



## corelz125

I went to the store this morning people are starting to get complacent. With the numbers down they think it has gone away. This virus isn't going to take a summer vacation and come back in the fall.


----------



## pottz

> This is probably too serious for this thread, but …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10213643611163906
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


he has a powerful message that is very true,ive read about the dairy farmers that are dumping millions of gallons of milk daily,meat packing plants shutting down,and live stock being euthanized as he said.it's real sad that is happening in this country and were all gonna pay for it for a long time too come.in the mean time americans are starving!


----------



## pottz

delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I took the liberty to edit:
There once was a man called* Pottz,*
We loved him so much,
We finally connected the *Dottz,*
He brought us a great big smile,
Everyone loved that a *Lottz.*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *National Poetry Month, a celebration of poetry which takes place each April*
> 
> *Let s celebrate with a poem called,*
> 
> *Pottz* For there was once a man called Pottz… please add to it.
> 
> I look forward to the Aussies thoughts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


And you have a deranged *POTTZY*.....


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

There once was a man named Pottz
Who started a thread for us Lumberjocks
On a topic that was needed alot
Some of us wandered, whom Cricket stopped
Because the rules, some of us forgot
There was even one who got blocked
At 1000 posts, all credit went to Pottz
We´ve made it fun in spite of the shocks
It´s been amusing in light of the OP
This is the thread that totally rocks

It is bedtime, thats the best I could do…...................


----------



## pottz

> There once was a man named Pottz
> Who started a thread for us Lumberjocks
> On a topic that was needed alot
> Some of us wandered, whom Cricket stopped
> Because the rules, some of us forgot
> There was even one who got blocked
> At 1000 posts, all credit went to Pottz
> We´ve made it fun in spite of the shocks
> It´s been amusing in light of the OP
> This is the thread that totally rocks
> 
> It is bedtime, thats the best I could do…...................
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


i like this one,you guys crack me up-lmao !


----------



## pottz

> *National Poetry Month, a celebration of poetry which takes place each April*
> 
> *Let s celebrate with a poem called,*
> 
> *Pottz* For there was once a man called Pottz… please add to it.
> 
> I look forward to the Aussies thoughts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> And you have a deranged *POTTZY*.....
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah but everyone knows that-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I feel a song coming on…
> 
> AC/DC: Big Balls….( if I knew how to inbed it here, I would..)
> 
> - bandit571


careful bandit i dont know if that would be cricket approved ;-\


----------



## pottz

oh hell ive got balls,here ya go bandit.


----------



## MrWolfe

Has anyone put this here yet?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253029416298582018


----------



## Foghorn

Made a couple more strawberry cakes because the last one disappeared too quickly. Heading down to my shop to spend some quality time with one. Good thing I have a high metabolism!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> There once was a man named Pottz
> Who started a thread for us Lumberjocks
> ....
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> i like this one,you guys crack me up-lmao !
> 
> - pottz


How about one from *down under*...

*Roses are red,
Voilets are blue,
Pottzy farted,
And SWMBO wasn't impressed…*

Its more than my poem that stinks!


----------



## robscastle

seems to be a few items have vanished.

Noticeably the happy men and women

Well remove this one if you dare.


----------



## Peteybadboy

If you want a real laugh, search on face book for Brenda's beaver needs a barber. A childrens book, I cried I laughed so hard. It was much needed. Potz thanks for the kind words. Be safe


----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Made a couple more strawberry cakes because the last one disappeared too quickly. Heading down to my shop to spend some quality time with one. Good thing I have a high metabolism!
> 
> - Foghorn


looks great!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*National Zipper Day*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> seems to be a few items have vanished.
> 
> Noticeably the happy men and women
> 
> Well remove this one if you dare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


What the fork!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Last night I found a lady sitting on my sofa. She was watching some terribly noisy netflix thing. She says she is my wife. She seems nice.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Last night I found a lady sitting on my sofa. She was watching some terribly noisy netflix thing. She says she is my wife. She seems nice.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Is this the coming trend in schools?*


----------



## corelz125

Face mask is not enough with kids. Saran wrap them and power wash them down at the end of the day


----------



## pottz

> seems to be a few items have vanished.
> 
> Noticeably the happy men and women
> 
> Well remove this one if you dare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle
> 
> What the fork!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


thats rob during the sixties.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Will this be the new Barbershop after the shutdown?*










_Photo from the state of Georgia


----------



## pottz

> *Will this be the new Barbershop after the shutdown?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo from the state of Georgia
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


it might my wifes hair dresser says when there allowed to reopen they will be required to wear disposable aprons,rubber gloves and maybe face shields.


----------



## controlfreak

> There once was a man named Pottz
> Who started a thread for us Lumberjocks
> On a topic that was needed alot
> Some of us wandered, whom Cricket stopped
> Because the rules, some of us forgot
> There was even one who got blocked
> At 1000 posts, all credit went to Pottz
> We´ve made it fun in spite of the shocks
> It´s been amusing in light of the OP
> This is the thread that totally rocks
> 
> It is bedtime, thats the best I could do…...................
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> i like this one,you guys crack me up-lmao !
> 
> - pottz


I was waiting for someone to post

There was a man named Pottz from Nantucket…............


----------



## robscastle

For those who came late


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

RC
I have been following your photo posts above… From your brother to you with the parachute (Matilda) to ??? I ask for we live in a friendly LBGT society. I am trying to understand the "foo-foo" pic, Pottz seemed interested with his post please share. I don't get …
Also the last photo- to me you could be a brother to LittleBlackDuck- Who is the elder or who is younger?


----------



## pottz

> For those who came late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


at least griz is in the memorium,many that should be arnt't like charles neil.may they rest in peace and shall we not forget jocks.


----------



## corelz125

All the carbs and calories and all the flavor


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How many hours are you going to wear gear similar to this while assembling, cutting meat or hair?*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *How many hours are you going to wear gear similar to this while assembling, cutting meat or hair?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Forever… I wear this to welcome guests,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> RC
> .....
> Also the last photo- to me you could be a brother to LittleBlackDuck- Who is the elder or who is younger?
> 
> - Desert - Woodworker


Hell *DW*, I know you asked *rc*... but he is twisted and lies… I'm by far the youger and better looking. It's just that my birth certificate and mirror sprout forth greater bull******************** than *rc*...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is a pic of a meatpacker 4/29/20*









*
Enjoy your BBQ this weekend*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> RC
> .....
> Also the last photo- to me you could be a brother to LittleBlackDuck- Who is the elder or who is younger?
> 
> - Desert - Woodworker
> 
> Hell *DW*, I know you asked *rc*... but he is twisted and lies… I m by far the youger and better looking. It s just tha my birth certificate and mirror lies more than *rc*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


You are the honest one… who else could call Pottz - "Pottzy"


----------



## Peteybadboy

This thread is so random, bazar, and funny. Thanks for the Zipper post. Regarding hair cuts. A friend of mine got his hair cut, called his barber, they had him sneak in the back door. One Hr. separate appointments. It's like a black market thing. My wife and I play a lot of GIN to kill time. We are now doing pushups when not dealing. Might go to crunches today. How is that for random? Be safe. I hope you are all getting along well.

P.S. I have a flag box almost done. Today's project. Then a challenge coin stand for a retired Aviator.

Pottz thanks for the random, bazar and funny thread. Reminds me of Monty Python…and now for something completely different.

Be well


----------



## robscastle

DW,

Here is the answer.

for some reason when you do a LJs search for him he doesn't appear so here is the link.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/grizzman

there is a slight resemblence to our LBD now that you mention it

BTW what does LBGT mean please?

also looks like somebody else I knew of .


----------



## pottz

> DW,
> 
> Here is the answer.
> 
> for some reason when you do a LJs search for him he doesn t appear so here is the link.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/grizzman
> 
> there is a slight resemblence to our LBD now that you mention it
> 
> BTW what does LBGT mean please?
> 
> also looks like somebody else I knew of .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


lgbt=lesbian,gay,bi sexuual,,transgender cmon rc australia isn't the moon,where you been hiding.


----------



## corelz125

Pottz you should of kept that a secret to just like my name


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - robscastle
> 
> lgbt=lesbian,gay,bi sexuual,,transgender cmon rc australia isn t the moon,where you been hiding.
> 
> - pottz


Not so much as hiding but maybe he hasn't come out. Nothing to fear here for we are a very understanding group.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*National Bugs Bunny Day*


----------



## pottz

> DW,
> 
> Here is the answer.
> 
> for some reason when you do a LJs search for him he doesn t appear so here is the link.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/grizzman
> 
> there is a slight resemblence to our LBD now that you mention it
> 
> BTW what does LBGT mean please?
> 
> also looks like somebody else I knew of .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


lgbt=lesbian,gay,bi sexuual,,transgender cmon rc australia isn't the moon,where you been hiding.


> - robscastle
> 
> lgbt=lesbian,gay,bi sexuual,,transgender cmon rc australia isn t the moon,where you been hiding.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not so much as hiding but maybe he hasn t come out. Nothing to fear here for we are a very understanding group.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well some here are-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... we are a *very understanding* group.
> - Desert-Woodworker


Gay, Ok… but not for bloody GOLF!

C'mon guys… really piss me off by posting a *sideways* golf ball!!!


----------



## pottz




----------



## bigblockyeti

I've wondered how the haircut thing works with fire fighters? I know they have to shave and I suspect there'a a maximum safe hair length depending on the PPE a particular station uses. Sure a buzz cut would work but if that wasn't the previous haircut, it might not be welcome, that and someone would actually have to do it. I buzz my own hair to ~1/2" but there was a learning curve and the first few times it looked like I got in a fight with hedge trimmers.


----------



## corelz125

We went with the diy hair cutting in my house. Came out ok but I'm going back to the barber shop when I can. No more home haircuts for me.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

LOL - haircut dilemma(s) That is crazy.

If the hair cut places stay closed for another month, my hair will be long enough to make a pony tail in back.
So what? 
Back during a rebellious period of my mid-life when I was suddenly required to wear shirt and tie in office, I grew my hair long. Kept a ~10" long flowing pony tail for many years. HR forced me to tuck tail into shirt collar for executive meetings as white haired executives thought any male with long hair was, well, beyond weird? 
LOL My how times and labels have changed.

Fast forward to now ~25 years later: 
My 14 yr old son has been keeping long hair for 2 years now, mostly as protest against normal short hair his brother insists looks better. He never saw me with long hair, and all pictures from front side don't show what was hidden behind. Now with Dad growing a pony tail during isolation he suddenly suggested that he might have to shave his head like his brother. Last thing he wants to be NOT hip/cool like long hair Dad. 
Have to laugh at what SWMBO said next. Yes, Dad WILL grow his hair out!
Guess I no longer need a hair cut? LOL

Cheers!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz can your Beagle do this?*


----------



## controlfreak

> there was a learning curve and the first few times it looked like I got in a fight with hedge trimmers.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Being bald I really only pay to get a little off the ears, eyebrows and the back of my neck. Doing the back of the neck is the difficult spot but critical so there is a clear line to know where my back hair ends and my head hair starts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Since it is national Bugs Bunny day…* *Today we have Chungas! *
*Ask any teen who is Chugas?*



















*Thought: They the youth love Chungas, but when did Buggs Bunny morph into Chungas, 20st century or the 21st?
Answer; 1941*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - pottz


Especialy if *you* died… ring immediately, before your hair gets too long.



> *Pottz can your Beagle do this?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


And stop washing your dog's hair *pottzy*... he whispered to me that from experience, *he* can't teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> *Pottz can your Beagle do this?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good one, DW.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Not really funny, more sarcasmish.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Not really funny, more sarcasmish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Nice post.


----------



## robscastle

> *Pottz can your Beagle do this?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we all know where Kim Jong-un is


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz can your Beagle do this?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not yet but im workin on it,havn't long hair in over 40 years and dont really want to go back.i look at pic's from when i had long hair and realize how stupid i looked.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> not yet but im workin on it,havn t long hair in over 40 years and dont really want to go back.i look at pic s from when i had long hair and realize how stupid i looked.
> 
> - pottz


I hear on the grapevine that while the hair has changed, the look hasn't… Bet you now *long* for hair…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is a pic from a Georgia establishment, upon reopening…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Greetings from back east…*


----------



## robscastle

Greetings from The castle

Top 









Middle.









Bottom









inside


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Greetings from The castle
> inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


Is that black tarp there to cover the centre folds?

On closer analysis… Is this the wet market where the live bat came from (circled), noticed *no date tracking activity* in the castle since *January* (at least you got the year right)...


----------



## wormil

Just for fun…


----------



## robscastle

Oh yes busted… a little dated.










The grandson Rocky meets Batman on the Gold Coast










whats behind the black curtains?... Well its Batman protecting some bats


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

There is no such thing as evolution.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

C'mon *rc* where's the *prezzie*???









and don't say behind the black curtain… I hit 71 and want to reach 72…!

And for the cryptic puzzlers… *I ate 10 pies*...


----------



## Peteybadboy

Happy Birthday LBD.


----------



## pottz

> Greetings from The castle
> 
> Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


wow i thought you aussies were a friendly bunch,guess i was wrong.


----------



## corelz125

I think the paranoia is starting to set in down there. The zombies aren't coming yet Rob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10219965714747150&set=a.1767205053854&type=3&eid=ARBs1Bt1sDEzLNenpxLr5Qey9n2VDkZesfpijTGIxcPnrNWCV6L6SjOFctvRDFKPeVaWLw7f3QmzEpeb


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> wow i thought you aussies were a friendly bunch,guess i was wrong.
> - pottz
> 
> I think the paranoia is starting to set in down there. The zombies aren t coming yet Rob.
> - corelz125


Hell *pottzy*... and stuff the zombies *corel*, a man's gotta be admired for protecting his liquor stash!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Workers Unite!*


----------



## pottz

> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10219965714747150&set=a.1767205053854&type=3&eid=ARBs1Bt1sDEzLNenpxLr5Qey9n2VDkZesfpijTGIxcPnrNWCV6L6SjOFctvRDFKPeVaWLw7f3QmzEpeb
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


good one bob-lol


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hey *pottzy*, is that you sneaking out with the beagle on the leash?


----------



## pottz

> wow i thought you aussies were a friendly bunch,guess i was wrong.
> - pottz
> 
> I think the paranoia is starting to set in down there. The zombies aren t coming yet Rob.
> - corelz125
> 
> Hell *pottzy*... and stuff the zombies *corel*, a man s gotta be admired for protecting his liquor stash!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


well i gotta agree with that ! thats why ive handguns and shotguns,a bullet to the head if one,a shotgun blast if more.the wife doesn't care for 12ga. blasts in the house though,makes too much of a mess-lol. and id prefer other because i gotta fix it !


----------



## pottz

> Hey *pottzy*, is that you sneaking out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


it's getting louder every day duck,the people are getting restless and demanding freedom.im starting to shift myself,enough may soon be enough ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Hey *pottzy*, is that you sneaking out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> it s getting louder every day duck,the people are getting restless and demanding freedom.im starting to shift myself,enough may soon be enough ?
> 
> - pottz


Pesonally, you can see the congregation of all the bloody selfish queue jumpers for ICU units if the ******************** hits the fan.

People seem to have total disregard for the HCW… listen to them if you distrust politicians and prescribe to the conspiracy theory.

*PS.* Thanks *Peteybb*...


----------



## pottz

i dont believe in conspiricies but i sure the hell dont trust the politicians to guide us,if they knew what the hell they were doing a plan to deal with this mess would have been in place.i do believe it's time to let the american people decide what risk we want to take.i have friends that are probably gonna lose businesses that they have built over 20-30 year period.the day they let let my favorite restaurant reopen ill be there to support him just like i did on the last night he was allowed to be open,that is if he even can.28 years and it's probably gonna be all gone because the government said so.how about they let me decide if i want to take the risk and eat in his restaurant.it's [email protected]#kin sad day in america my friends.enough…..................


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Editorial to Pottz,*
Brother, you are alive, a wife and a Beagle- the American dream. Yes to what you stated but think back historically 1918, to our endurance from the 1950's Polio, 1968 Hong Cong https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_fluu 
...statistically, the death numbers are in our favor many a book will be written on this. 
Stay sane in a crazy society


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> i dont believe in conspiricies but i sure the hell dont trust the politicians to guide us,if they knew what the hell they were doing a plan to deal with this mess would have been in place.i do believe it s time to let the american people decide what risk we want to take.i have friends that are probably gonna lose businesses that they have built over 20-30 year period.the day they let let my favorite restaurant reopen ill be there to support him just like i did on the last night he was allowed to be open,that is if he even can.28 years and it s probably gonna be all gone because the government said so.how about they let me decide if i want to take the risk and eat in his restaurant.it s [email protected]#kin sad day in america my friends.enough…..................
> 
> - pottz


Problem with that outlook is.. I'm 70+, who's gonna let me decide whether I want to die or not… and I won'r accept the argument that I've had a long enough life… maybe to my antagonists but to me I'd like to stay around to annoy the ******************** out of people. Every new infection potentially threatens my life… not my money, not my confinement, my LIFE… and the potential life of HCW that may have to look after that infected person… If people want out, sigh a waver for DNR, and enforce liability care for any infections they cause (whether civil or criminal).

But then again I'm getting carried away worrying about my life… selfish me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*LBD-* Congratulations you made to 70+ According to the Bible…

'*Three score and ten'* is the nominal span of a human life. In the days that this expression was coined that span was considered to be seventy years.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *LBD-* Congratulations you made to 70+ According to the Bible…
> 
> *Three score and ten * is the nominal span of a human life. In the days that this expression was coined that span was considered to be seventy years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If it was written in that bloody bible all those thousands of years ago by honorable and trustworthy chronographers… I don't think it unreasonable for me to want a few more years than that in more modern times… I've paid my due taxes (50 years worth)... probably more than Abraham, Moses and even Adam ever did…


----------



## corelz125

I got a call this morning to go back to work Monday. Nothing's changed from the last day we worked to now so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*corelz125* Blessings to you let us know how it goes.


----------



## pottz

no matter what society does you have the option to stay at home and hide if you want,what im saying is let businesses reopen and keep the procedures used at grocery stores and home centers,i think we can can still fuction as a society and be as safe as is possible and not destroy our total economy.i think a lot of people think the government can just print more money and solve the issues.wrong,yes they loan more money but that gets added to the national debt which is more staggering that the human mind can even cpmprehend.we wont pay for it but our grandkids will.life for future generations will be bleak at best.so duckie when you jokingly say your being selfish about your own life,think about it,maybe you are.you guys that believe in god,you say he will determine when our time is up,so why are you worried about death,when it's your time you will go to be with him,right? im ready to start living again,until it's my time ! peace my friends.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I got a call this morning to go back to work Monday. Nothing s changed from the last day we worked to now so we ll see what happens.
> 
> - corelz125


Sorry *corel*, but some things have changed… probably something like 305K+ new infections over the last 10 days in the USA… recorded infections.
I wish you a safe resumption of work buddy… Keep safe!


----------



## pottz

> I got a call this morning to go back to work Monday. Nothing s changed from the last day we worked to now so we ll see what happens.
> 
> - corelz125


dont worry about it ive never stopped working,because im considered an essential worker.i dont go to work every day thinking oh i might get the virus and die.the longer this goes on the more discussted i get.ive kept my feelings pretty much to myself but tonight im gonna let it out,hit me hard if you want but im getting close to enough of this s#$t ! lets get america back because if you think the government will youll be very dissapointed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *LBD-* Congratulations you made to 70+ According to the Bible…
> 
> *Three score and ten * is the nominal span of a human life. In the days that this expression was coined that span was considered to be seventy years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> If it was written in that bloody bible all those thousands of years ago by honorable and trustworthy chronographers… *I don t think it unreasonable for me to want a few more years* than that in more modern times… I ve paid my due taxes (50 years worth)...* probably more than Abraham, Moses and even Adam ever did…
> *
> - LittleBlackDuck


LBD sorry brother there is no bargaining when it is time [black screen] similar to the ending of the Sopranos.
as for Abraham, Moses and even Adam _ then you must be Mad Max


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... there is no bargaining when it is time [black screen]....
> - Desert_Woodworker


That's if you believe in the *Trump* above penciling in your destiny… there is a closely guarded religion called *atheism* and believe ones destiny is in their own hands/decisions… The only *Trump* I'm familiar with is the one that idiots voted into power…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i dont believe in conspiricies but i sure the hell dont trust the politicians to guide us,if they knew what the hell they were doing a plan to deal with this mess would have been in place.i do believe it s time to let the american people decide what risk we want to take.i have friends that are probably gonna lose businesses that they have built over 20-30 year period.the day they let let my favorite restaurant reopen ill be there to support him just like i did on the last night he was allowed to be open,that is if he even can.28 years and it s probably gonna be all gone because the government said so.how about they let me decide if i want to take the risk and eat in his restaurant.it s [email protected]#kin sad day in america my friends.enough…..................
> 
> - pottz


If all the liars and cheaters had acted responsibly from the beginning and considered facts in the decision process, most of this would have been prevented. New Orleans is a perfect example. They didn't have it yet, so they imported and spread it with Mardi Gras a month after the first death announcement in WA state on January 21. The first cruise ships were quarantined 2 weeks before Mardi Gras. Anyways, IMO, prevention is over a 1,000 times more effective than response.

A note from my front row seat; our daughter is a respiratory therapist. Their most severe patients are between the ages of 30 and 50. If they survive 20 days on a respirator, they usually live. Not sure where that shows up in the stats, but I don't really want to spend a month unconscious with a tube in my wind pipe. The Iron lung I dreaded before I got Dr. Salk's vaccine in 1955 would probably be more comfortable. Maybe not as effective, but at least one would be conscious and could see the Gunsmoke reruns.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> .... there is no bargaining when it is time [black screen]....
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> That s if you believe in the *Trump* above penciling in your destiny… there is a closely guarded religion called *atheism* and believe ones destiny is in their own hands/decisions… The only *Trump* I m familiar with is the one that idiots voted into power…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I was thinking about my thoughts on God's word nothing regarding a world leader. But since your thoughts were on my president. Reflect on what the Canadian leader did today- banned 1,500 types of guns!

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52505765

Enjoy what you have left…


----------



## pottz

ok guys i think we all need a time out and take a step back and cool down,this is an emotional thread for many and none of us is right or wrong in there beliefs.we have to do one thing for this thread to progress,that is to agree to disagree.im sorry if my opinions angered anyone but i wont apologize for my right to give my opinion.if anyone disagrees with that id say step aside,because i wont !


----------



## pottz

> i dont believe in conspiricies but i sure the hell dont trust the politicians to guide us,if they knew what the hell they were doing a plan to deal with this mess would have been in place.i do believe it s time to let the american people decide what risk we want to take.i have friends that are probably gonna lose businesses that they have built over 20-30 year period.the day they let let my favorite restaurant reopen ill be there to support him just like i did on the last night he was allowed to be open,that is if he even can.28 years and it s probably gonna be all gone because the government said so.how about they let me decide if i want to take the risk and eat in his restaurant.it s [email protected]#kin sad day in america my friends.enough…..................
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If all the liars and cheaters had acted responsibly from the beginning and considered facts in the decision process, most of this would have been prevented. New Orleans is a perfect example. They didn't have it yet, so they imported and spread it with Mardi Gras a month after the first death announcement in WA state on January 21. The first cruise ships were quarantined 2 weeks before Mardi Gras. Anyways, IMO, prevention is over a 1,000 times more effective than response.
> 
> A note from my front row seat; our daughter is a respiratory therapist. Their most severe patients are between the ages of 30 and 50. If they survive 20 days on a respirator, they usually live. Not sure where that shows up in the stats, but I don't really want to spend a month unconscious with a tube in my wind pipe. The Iron lung I dreaded before I got Dr. Salk's vaccine in 1955 would probably be more comfortable. Maybe not as effective, but at least one would be conscious and could see the Gunsmoke reruns.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i trully respect your opinions and thoughts bob,thank you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ok guys i think we all need a time out and take a step back and cool down,this is an emotional thread for many and none of us is right or wrong in there beliefs.we have to do one thing for this thread to progress,that is to agree to disagree.im sorry if my opinions angered anyone but i wont apologize for my right to give my opinion.if anyone disagrees with that id say step aside,because i wont !
> 
> - pottz


*Were you at the rally with your Beagle?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ok guys i think we all need a time out and take a step back and cool down,this is an emotional thread for many and none of us is right or wrong in there beliefs.we have to do one thing for this thread to progress,that is to agree to disagree.im sorry if my opinions angered anyone but i wont apologize for my right to give my opinion.if anyone disagrees with that id say step aside,because i wont !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> .... there is no bargaining when it is time [black screen]....
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> That s if you believe in the *Trump* above penciling in your destiny… there is a closely guarded religion called *atheism* and believe ones destiny is in their own hands/decisions… The only *Trump* I m familiar with is the one that idiots voted into power…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I was thinking about my thoughts on God s word nothing regarding a world leader. But since your thoughts were on my president. Reflect on what the Canadian leader did today- banned 1,500 types of guns!
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52505765
> 
> Enjoy what you have left…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


yeah guns kill a lot people,wait a minute how do they do that without some help? it's the reason we have it in our constitution,so our government can never control the people.the reason our fore fathers left england to start a new better free life,controlled by the people,not the government.when we give up our guns we give up freedom.think about it than hit me-lol.


----------



## corelz125

A solution to this virus is what I meant by nothing changed. Here my city the numbers keep going up not flat or down. I work in Manhattan so going from the frying pan to the fire.


----------



## pottz

> ok guys i think we all need a time out and take a step back and cool down,this is an emotional thread for many and none of us is right or wrong in there beliefs.we have to do one thing for this thread to progress,that is to agree to disagree.im sorry if my opinions angered anyone but i wont apologize for my right to give my opinion.if anyone disagrees with that id say step aside,because i wont !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the beagle is always by my side and loyal.


----------



## pottz

> A solution to this virus is what I meant by nothing changed. Here my city the numbers keep going up not flat or down. I work in Manhattan so going from the frying pan to the fire.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah ill say one thing new york is a totally different story,that is one place where caution to proceed is needed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A solution to this virus is what I meant by nothing changed. Here my city the numbers keep going up not flat or down. I work in Manhattan so going from the frying pan to the fire.
> 
> - corelz125


You are in my prayers brother. Let us know and maybe I need to pray harder,
Blessings,


----------



## rockusaf

> I got a call this morning to go back to work Monday. Nothing s changed from the last day we worked to now so we ll see what happens.
> 
> - corelz125


I'm a DOD contractor and I've been working the whole time and we have at least 2 confirmed cases in people that work there. Do what you can to keep distance and stay safe.

Rock


----------



## pottz

how about a little more of this and a lot less of the prior crap huh ! can we give it a try guys,maybe ?


----------



## corelz125

I think each county or city should be reviewed separate and opened accordingly. Grouping an entire state as one is not right. If the case numbers are low and the population density is low then reopening is sensible.


----------



## pottz

cmon ducks,corelz,you too leeroy,i see ya all out there,it's friday night,well at least for us americans,lets party guys,enough corona bs!


----------



## pottz

> I think each county or city should be reviewed separate and opened accordingly. Grouping an entire state as one is not right. If the case numbers are low and the population density is low then reopening is sensible.
> 
> - corelz125


i totally agree my friend.


----------



## pottz

corelz we need one of those great jokes you come up with,what ya got?


----------



## corelz125

here you go

A lawyer married a woman who had previously divorced ten husbands. On their wedding night, she told her new husband, "Please be gentle, I'm still a virgin." "What?" said the puzzled groom. "How can that be if you've been married ten times?" "Well, Husband #1 was a sales representative: he kept telling me how great it was going to be. Husband #2 was in software services: he was never really sure how it was supposed to function, but he said he'd look into it and get back to me. Husband #3 was from field services: he said everything checked out diagnostically but he just couldn't get the system up. Husband #4 was in telemarketing: even though he knew he had the order, he didn't know when he would be able to deliver. Husband #5 was an engineer: he understood the basic process but wanted three years to research, implement, and design a new state-of-the-art method. Husband #6 was from finance and administration: he thought he knew how, but he wasn't sure whether it was his job or not. Husband #7 was in marketing: although he had a nice product, he was never sure how to position it. Husband #8 was a psychologist: all he ever did was talk about it. Husband #9 was a gynecologist: all he did was look at it. Husband #10 was a stamp collector: all he ever did was… God! I miss him! But now that I've married you, I'm really excited!" "Good," said the new husband, "but, why?" "You're a lawyer. This time I know I'm gonna get screwed!"


----------



## corelz125

To bad it was only a limited edition


----------



## pottz

> here you go
> 
> A lawyer married a woman who had previously divorced ten husbands. On their wedding night, she told her new husband, "Please be gentle, I m still a virgin." "What?" said the puzzled groom. "How can that be if you ve been married ten times?" "Well, Husband #1 was a sales representative: he kept telling me how great it was going to be. Husband #2 was in software services: he was never really sure how it was supposed to function, but he said he d look into it and get back to me. Husband #3 was from field services: he said everything checked out diagnostically but he just couldn t get the system up. Husband #4 was in telemarketing: even though he knew he had the order, he didn t know when he would be able to deliver. Husband #5 was an engineer: he understood the basic process but wanted three years to research, implement, and design a new state-of-the-art method. Husband #6 was from finance and administration: he thought he knew how, but he wasn t sure whether it was his job or not. Husband #7 was in marketing: although he had a nice product, he was never sure how to position it. Husband #8 was a psychologist: all he ever did was talk about it. Husband #9 was a gynecologist: all he did was look at it. Husband #10 was a stamp collector: all he ever did was… God! I miss him! But now that I ve married you, I m really excited!" "Good," said the new husband, "but, why?" "You re a lawyer. This time I know I m gonna get screwed!"
> 
> - corelz125


oh god you make me laugh,just what we need right now,thank you buddy.


----------



## pottz

> To bad it was only a limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


well the joke was good but i ain't bettin on yor beer so ill stick with my vino,cherers bud,you too duckie!


----------



## corelz125

Never developed a taste for wine. I tried all different types but didn't enjoy any of them. My wife hates beer i hate wine so I guess it works out.


----------



## pottz

> Never developed a taste for wine. I tried all different types but didn t enjoy any of them. My wife hates beer i hate wine so I guess it works out.
> 
> - corelz125


i wish mine hated wine and loved beer,so much cheaper-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Some of these new craft beers are expensive. Can get a bottle of wine cheaper than the beer.


----------



## pottz

> Some of these new craft beers are expensive. Can get a bottle of wine cheaper than the beer.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah thats true,thats why you get em hooked on bud lite-lol.


----------



## corelz125

I can only drink bud light on a hot day and when its ice cold. Goes down a lot easier.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A solution to this virus is what I meant by nothing changed. Here my city the numbers keep going up not flat or down. I work in Manhattan so going from the frying pan to the fire.
> 
> - corelz125


You are in my prayers. Your whole city is. 
http://www.michaelmedved.com/column/making-national-sense-of-a-localized-crisis/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This may have been written by children, or it may have been written by dogs, or both….............


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*5/2 national homebrew day*


----------



## corelz125

That's one thing I will not try at home brewing my own beer.


----------



## pottz

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


thats so true my dad died from bone cancer but at the very end due to all the mprphine he was taking it pushed him into a heart attack,the hospice worker could have listed his cause of death as that but put the correct cause as the cancer,had she not and future generations where to look at the records would think heart disease runs in the family when we have virtually none.


----------



## mel52

BUD LIGHT-- The breakfast of champions, even if it doesn't go good with frosted flakes. Mel


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That has been standard procedure for centuries. Very few deaths have autopsies or any test to determine the exact cause of death.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This may have been written by children, or it may have been written by dogs, or both….............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Did or will you sign?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Did or will you sign?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


No, Bob. Not my kids, or dogs. Bit if it were my kids declaring on me, wanting more power, I would give them some batteries and suggest they engineer some solutions.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For the first time since the end of World War II, the Kentucky Derby will not take place on the first Saturday in May.*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *For the first time since the end of World War II, the Kentucky Derby will not take place on the first Saturday in May.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Well, this is close to WWIII ;-(


----------



## pottz

> *For the first time since the end of World War II, the Kentucky Derby will not take place on the first Saturday in May.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Well, this is close to WWIII ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i agree and were gettin our ass kicked ;-\


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Did or will you sign?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> No, Bob. Not my kids, or dogs. Bit if it were my kids declaring on me, wanting more power, I would give them some batteries and suggest they engineer some solutions.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That would be good experience and training for them. Very few people are able to do that.

Early in my electrical career, I installed the first wave of automation. In those days everything was based on a main frame computer system. My son and a friend were playing computer games on our first computer. They would let it run all night. Being old fashioned I thought that was unnecessary wear and tear on an expensive piece of equipment.

I mentioned it to one of the techs doing start up on system I had installed. He said there are very few people who can write programs that interface one computer to another. They were trying to write a program to beat the other computer. When I got home, I told him to go ahead and do whatever he wanted to do on it. I thought he may be the next Bill Gates. He isn't. During the Dot Com Bust his employers kept going bankrupt. If he got an interview, he was hired on the spot. Several interviewers would get a funny look and quit talking. They didn't know what to do.They never had anyone answer all the high tech questions before.

Back to virus news. Sad days here. We did not know him, but our granddaughter lost a friend a couple days ago. He was about 21 ;-( Good news is overtime is less at the hospital.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Should we obstain from mint Juleps today?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gun control in Canada…*
Much more info on the web. * Stick together my fellow Americans protect the 2nd*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My prayers to those of you who live in the "hot spots"- All is well in AZ*


----------



## pottz

> *Gun control in Canada…*
> Much more info on the web. * Stick together my fellow Americans protect the 2nd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


in the words of charles heston "from my cold dead hands"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Gun control in Canada…*
> Much more info on the web. * Stick together my fellow Americans protect the 2nd*
> 
> !https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/q9qcyaz.jpg
> 
> +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> in the words of charles heston "from my cold dead hands"
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NFL set to release full 17-week schedule next week,*

*HOPE*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## robscastle

CA glue

And the man's song


----------



## bandit571

> *For the first time since the end of World War II, the Kentucky Derby will not take place on the first Saturday in May.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder which group got "rode" yesterday….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## pottz

> *For the first time since the end of World War II, the Kentucky Derby will not take place on the first Saturday in May.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder which group got "rode" yesterday….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - bandit571


when it comes to hats it's all about the size-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is one for the older crowd-*









*
yet I can't make up my mind on which hats do I like better-*


----------



## bandit571

Hats? Hats?


----------



## bandit571




----------



## pottz

> *Here is one for the older crowd-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> yet I can t make up my mind on which hats do I like better-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hmmmm…..well maybe i was wrong and size isn't everything-lol.
really rob?


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*5/3 National paranormal day*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and for our current POTUS-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The great cranberry scare 1959*


----------



## pottz

> *The great cranberry scare 1959*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what? i need more info dw?


----------



## pottz

never mind dw i just researched it,what a frickin joke.you would have to eat 15000 pounds of cranberries every day for several years to get cancer-wow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Here is one for the older crowd-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> yet I can t make up my mind on which hats do I like better-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Having grown up doing a lot of ranch work gallping around the desert, 10 gallon hats are preferred. The offer the best protection from the elements year round ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The great cranberry scare 1959*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Oh yes, fond memories of good advice from mom. I asked her about the Carnberry Scare. She said do not worry about it. There hAS TO BE someting keeping this country stirred up all the time.

As I got older I ask about some of the social diseases. Again, she said behave yourself and you won't have to worry about them. I'm sure she would say the same today. She was an RN.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1

*were are talking about the "Derby"* my friend IMO the protections from elements * the above pis's say-*
Protects your pocketbooks. for it is an expense to own a horse


----------



## pottz

lets hope this corona virus isn't another cranberry scare! i do think this one is real though.it is interesting to compare that threat to todays.how the times have changed ! but not for the better ;-(


----------



## robscastle

Those hats would be enough to make a horse stomp and winnie about in the stalls





chirp?


----------



## pottz

> Those hats would be enough to make a horse stomp and winnie about in the stalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chirp?
> 
> - robscastle





> Those hats would be enough to make a horse stomp and winnie about in the stalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chirp?
> 
> - robscastle





> Those hats would be enough to make a horse stomp and winnie about in the stalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chirp?
> 
> - robscastle


thet sure scared the hell outa me-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> +1
> 
> *were are talking about the "Derby"* my friend IMO the protections from elements * the above pis s say-*
> Protects your pocketbooks. for it is an expense to own a horse
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No, nothing about Derby mentioned, *"I can t make up my mind on which hats do I like better-"* The pocketbook issues can be included in the elements. I like the big 'uns either way ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> lets hope this corona virus isn t another cranberry scare! i do think this one is real though.it is interesting to compare that threat to todays.how the times have changed ! but not for the better ;-(
> 
> - pottz


Naw, its the real deal. Our daughter and coworkers are patchin' most up. If they survive 20 days on a respirator, they usually make it. All the non believers need to do a few hospital shifts then compare the C-19 to the flu. Most years the flu doesn't fill her hospital with 30-50 year olds on respirators.


----------



## bandit571

How is it spreading? All the reporters running around, trying to find the latest story….Today's Typhoid Marys?

As for the prison? Exactly HOW does it get into an already LOCKDOWN building….only Guards and escapees were getting out.

Beware, the next time someone sticks a microphone in your face…..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Funny (or not) how the media uses the phrase "Victims" like there´s some kind of evil Vlad the punisher going around slaying the righteous.

I am sure you in the States are getting the propaganda reports about Sweden, and how they did everything wrong. When, in fact, the authorities there gave health protocol recommendations, and trusted that the people would understand and adhere to the guidelines. Which they did. They were treated like adults, and acted like adults. Their economy is not going to suffer much. They wont have to print endless currency to bandaid disaster. And as far as numbers of this, and numbers of that go, I dont believe any of it.

Spain is asking for a monetary bailout from the EU because lockdown has destroyed the economy here. They arent going to get it. Which means they will have to cut back somewhere else to keep defecit spending in line with EU law, like healthcare, again! Or they will increase the retirement age, again. Or, or , or, and, and, and. Lol.

The US treasury just got looted for what, like 6 trillion, and the average taxpayer got 1200 measely bucks. Nice. See how that fear factor works? Great-great grandchildren just got robbed.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The US treasury just got looted for what, like 6 trillion, and the average taxpayer got 1200 measely bucks. Nice. See how that fear factor works? Great-great grandchildren just got robbed.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


It's actually 1200 pesos, at least that what buying power it will have when this is all over.


----------



## DrDirt




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DrDirt


+1 smiles but yet it gives a person something to think about…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## robscastle

Speaking of cyclists:-

Is there actually any money (gold) in Fort Knox or is it just a secure push bike park


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*California hero's*










*Michigan hero's*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> *California hero s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Michigan hero s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


makes me choke up with pride ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Speaking of cyclists:-
> 
> Is there actually any money (gold) in Fort Knox or is it just a secure push bike park
> 
> - robscastle


Does gold-plated tungsten count? I think all the real stuff is over at the Federal Reserve.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> How is it spreading? All the reporters running around, trying to find the latest story….Today s Typhoid Marys?
> 
> - bandit571


It spreads just like any other bug does, common cold or flu. Last night I heard a doctor say a person with a cold or flu gives it to about 15 people.. A person with this virus usually gives it to about 2 or 3 but it is far more deadly the way it attacks the lungs, there is no treatment or vaccine so can easily overwhelm healthcare capacity.

There was a choir practice north of here the same day the gubberinor warned he was considering the social distancing order. There were 60 there, 45 caught it and two 80 year old ladies died. The church said they were following recommended policy at that time. Totally preventable if ******************** Sapiens could practice the extraction process. It was another week before the gubberinor did the stay home order.



> The US treasury just got looted for what, like 6 trillion, and the average taxpayer got 1200 measely bucks. Nice. See how that fear factor works? Great-great grandchildren just got robbed.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Great great grandchildren were already robbed long before this but nobody will admit it. I was talking to investment the banker at Chase. She told me the reason interest rates are so low is the Treasury gives the big banks like Bank of America, Chase and Citi all the money they need. The smaller banks have to put out CD's to borrow any funds they need.



> - DrDirt


+1 ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Speaking of cyclists:-
> 
> Is there actually any money (gold) in Fort Knox or is it just a secure push bike park
> 
> - robscastle
> 
> Does gold-plated tungsten count? I think all the real stuff is over at the Federal Reserve.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That is the 64 quad-gillion dollar question, eh? ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Back to work today and not surprised a lot of nonchalant people out there. People out walking or jogging with no mask at all then other have them half on. I kind of figured it would be like this. Hope fully it works out in everyones favor and not come around in another wave.


----------



## pottz

here in L.A. im in an area about 20 miles from downtown,the burbs so most people out walking or riding bikes dont wear a mask but were all spread out so it's not an issue but i would hope those in manhattan or other heavily congested area's would!


----------



## corelz125

Around my neighborhood some wear them some don't but nobody is on Top of each other. It was Manhatan they aren't wearing them. People have the feeling we're over this now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*We are in for new social adjustments…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A couple days ago I stopped by the bank to deposit a check. The branch is closed. Chase is using C-19 as an excuse to go to total automation [;-( There was a middle aged guy there who said it is all BS. There was an 80 year old and another over 100 who survived. He was correct about that, I saw the news reports too. Of course he had no mask or any other concern. Probably a good candidate for my daughter to stuff a respirator tube down his windpipe and leave it for a month or more.

I have probably said this before. Behavior I have seen plus trying to get the Propane Code enforced rather than blow up the neighborhood has really peaked my interest in psychological research. Why cannot the city staff and fire authority accept the properties of petroleum products that have been well known for over a century? Those products respond predictably in most circumstances. The bottom line is the vast majority of human brains are still in the survival: fight or flight mode they have been in for the last 3 million years of evolution. They are not capable of longer term thinking required in a modern society. Most react spontaneously to immediate human threats and are less responsive to other concerns, especially future threats. So the odds of this being over are somewhere between 0 and none. I would expect round 2 to be exponentially worse than round 1. A functioning democracy requires responsible participants. We have seen responsibility dying out with the Greatest Generation.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *A functioning democracy requires responsible participants. We have seen responsibility dying out with the Greatest Generation.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


My thoughts on the greatest generation - My generation or your generation *every generation goes through trials and tribulations. * For me, the *baby boomers* as children they experienced the threat of nuclear extinction, Viet Nam war with 58,000 killed for what? Again, societies will rejoice or complain about current situations. As for "dying out" not my generation and our Millenials…

*The Constitution *










*As for the older people without masks-*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

As Mark Twain said Common sense is uncommon. You are right, it isn't dying out, there never has been any, at least not for the last 175 years apparently ;-))

Israel had their 6 day war about the same time the Air Force Academy decided my eye prescription slide a fuzz from the good side of the line to a fuzz on the bad side. No use dragging it out. Special medical waiver required test scores in the top 10% of the previous year's entering class. That 10% were all valedictorians and salutatorians. ;-( I resigned my appointment so the alternate could get ready to go. I believe the entry date was about the 4th of July.

I wondered why America was screwing around in Viet Nam if Israel kicked 3 countries rear ends in 6 days then asked if anyone else wanted a piece of it. Nobody did. Tricky Dick committed treason telling the Vietnamese to hold out for a better deal from him after the election. It worked, Paris peace talk were a stalemate. LBJ did not stand a chance. The rest is history.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> As Mark Twain said Common sense is uncommon. You are right, it isn t dying out, there never has been any, at least not for the last 175 years apparently ;-))
> 
> Israel had their 6 day war about the same time the Air Force Academy decided my eye prescription slide a fuzz from the good side of the line to a fuzz on the bad side. No use dragging it out. Special medical waiver required test scores in the top 10% of the previous year's entering class. That 10% were all valedictorians and salutatorians. ;-( I resigned my appointment so the alternate could get ready to go. I believe the entry date was about the 4th of July.
> 
> I wondered why America was screwing around in Viet Nam if Israel kicked 3 countries rear ends in 6 days then asked if anyone else wanted a piece of it. Nobody did. Tricky Dick committed treason telling the Vietnamese to hold out for a better deal from him after the election. It worked, Paris peace talk were a stalemate. LBJ did not stand a chance. The rest is history.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

FAcebood said copy and paste: Imagine if 10 years ago you were approached by a time traveler and he was like "Look, I don't have much time to explain, all I can tell you is that the year 2020 is going to be wild and crazy! You know Donald Trump, the star of the apprentice? Well he's the president of the United States and at the beginning of 2020 he gets into a Twitter beef with Iran that almost starts world war 3. Australia catches fire and a woman tries to save it by selling pictures of her boobs. Kobe Bryant dies in a helicopter crash. Half the world is devastated, the other half just makes asinine memes. Tom Brady leaves the Patriots to play for the Buccaneers and just when the world starts recovering from the loss of Kobe some dude in China eats a bat and starts a global pandemic that specifically kills old people and asthmatics. Everyone loses their minds. 40% of the population thinks it's the end of the world another 40% thinks it's all fake and 20% blames the whole thing on cell phone towers. The one thing everyone seems to agree on is that the only way to survive is by hoarding toilet paper. Grocery stores are ransacked and Charmin ultra soft essentially replaces the dollar as the United States official currency. Eventually as hysteria grows, world governments are forced to shut the entire planet down and lock everyone in their houses and….. the only person that can keep the people from completely losing their minds and starting a huge riot is a homosexual gun toting Oklahoma man with two husband's, a meth addiction, and 223 pet tigers…
And that was all before Spring!!!!!!!!!!
It is pasted ;-)) It is all true!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> FAcebood said copy and paste: Imagine if 10 years ago you were approached by a time traveler and he was like "Look, I don t have much time to explain, all I can tell you is that the year 2020 is going to be wild and crazy! You know Donald Trump, the star of the apprentice? Well he s the president of the United States and at the beginning of 2020 he gets into a Twitter beef with Iran that almost starts world war 3. Australia catches fire and a woman tries to save it by selling pictures of her boobs. Kobe Bryant dies in a helicopter crash. Half the world is devastated, the other half just makes asinine memes. Tom Brady leaves the Patriots to play for the Buccaneers and just when the world starts recovering from the loss of Kobe some dude in China eats a bat and starts a global pandemic that specifically kills old people and asthmatics. Everyone loses their minds. 40% of the population thinks it s the end of the world another 40% thinks it s all fake and 20% blames the whole thing on cell phone towers. The one thing everyone seems to agree on is that the only way to survive is by hoarding toilet paper. Grocery stores are ransacked and Charmin ultra soft essentially replaces the dollar as the United States official currency. Eventually as hysteria grows, world governments are forced to shut the entire planet down and lock everyone in their houses and….. the only person that can keep the people from completely losing their minds and starting a huge riot is a homosexual gun toting Oklahoma man with two husband s, a meth addiction, and 223 pet tigers…
> And that was all before Spring!!!!!!!!!!
> It is pasted ;-)) It is all true!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Good stuff, Bob;<))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT IS NEXT!! ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Florida is in Phase 1. Restaurants open to 25% seating. Outdoor seating at restaurants unlimited. We have a lot of those.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Freedom of speech?* or complying with cover thy face which is required in some areas. He won't have trouble wanting people to stay 6 feet apart…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That is the shortest "run" I ever saw ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Freedom of speech?* or complying with cover thy face which is required in some areas. He won t have trouble wanting people to stay 6 feet apart…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


My bride has been making a few masks from her scrap pile. I'll see if you will do that ;-)


----------



## pottz

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> That is the shortest "run" I ever saw ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


it's a dog park for the old ones that cant run anymore…...like me-lol.


----------



## pottz

> *Freedom of speech?* or complying with cover thy face which is required in some areas. He won t have trouble wanting people to stay 6 feet apart…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> My bride has been making a few masks from her scrap pile. I ll see if you will do that ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


pretty bold id like to see him wear that at a store in south central l.a. he'd learn what the meaning of respect is,if he lived anyway.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Probably right but maybe since this is California how would this go over?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Me personally I prefer the Shemagh-*


----------



## pottz

> *Probably right but maybe since this is California how would this go over?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


depending on what city could be totaly normal-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corona crazy*- "MASK" but until COVID-19 in the United States it rarely existed. I say this for how many commercial stores post that on Halloween- no one allowed with a mask.
Trick or Treat

*Mask vs no Mask* we as people recognize people by facial recognition now we have people dealing with people covering their faces.










So much to consider during this…
Now we must choose what type of facial covering is apporiate for society…










OR


----------



## robscastle




----------



## robscastle

Hey if anybody is experiencing financial difficulties looks like we have a member here that can help us out


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

**RC- couldn't read the name- but it looks like "Pottz" but for my money, I would go with "AlaskaGuy"*


----------



## pottz

yeah it 's me,get me your applications for assistance asap and ill see what i can do,but fyi the funds may run soon,if ya know what i mean!

hey anyone seen the duck lately,he seems missing in action? someone may have said something to tick him off,probably me - lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Authorities: Cook County Jail Inmate Switched Identities With Another Inmate, Was Released From Jail While Wearing Mask*

https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2020/05/05/authorities-cook-county-jail-inmate-switched-identities-with-another-inmate-was-released-from-jail-while-wearing-mask/










*
China facial recognition devices reveal the identity of people while wearing masks*

https://www.eg24.news/2020/02/china-facial-recognition-devices-reveal-the-identity-of-people-while-wearing-masks.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> yeah it s me,get me your applications for assistance asap and ill see what i can do,but fyi the funds may run soon,if ya know what i mean!
> *
> hey anyone seen the duck lately,he seems missing in action? someone may have said something to tick him off,probably me - lol.*
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> yeah it s me,get me your applications for assistance asap and ill see what i can do,but fyi the funds may run soon,if ya know what i mean!
> *
> hey anyone seen the duck lately,he seems missing in action? someone may have said something to tick him off,probably me - lol.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh damn,that was my fear.duck is good though,cant blame em-lol.


----------



## pottz

cmon duck i see you out there lurking,chime in?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - robscastle


Pottz let us be sensitive like we do with the LGBT, IMO after seeing RC on the above pic, being all green, maybe the Duck went to care for his older brother? 
Here is a song to cheer people about the Duck




Quack, quack…


----------



## pottz

dw i know whats wrong and i need to make it right.time for a personal email.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Something to think about on reopening-*
50 states some are locked down (unless you watch YouTube videos "In the Hood…")
I live in AZ. So far things are going well. I came to this media article-
https://www.thehour.com/news/article/Arizona-halts-work-of-experts-predicting-a-later-15252336.php

_*"Hours after Doug Ducey, the Republican governor of Arizona, accelerated plans to reopen businesses, saying the state was "headed in the right direction," his administration halted the work of a team of experts projecting it was on a different - and much grimmer - course."*_

*
Therefore who do we think is correct? Our elected government or the academics? *


----------



## pottz

> *Something to think about on reopening-*
> 50 states some are locked down _
> I live in AZ. So far things are going well. I came to this media article-
> https://www.thehour.com/news/article/Arizona-halts-work-of-experts-predicting-a-later-15252336.php
> 
> _*"Hours after Doug Ducey, the Republican governor of Arizona, accelerated plans to reopen businesses, saying the state was "headed in the right direction," his administration halted the work of a team of experts projecting it was on a different - and much grimmer - course."*_
> 
> *
> Therefore who do we think is correct? Our elected government or the academics? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


well dw your a man of god so to answer your question.id pray because aint none of em know what the hell their talking about.peace my friend.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Freedom of speech?* or complying with cover thy face which is required in some areas. He won t have trouble wanting people to stay 6 feet apart…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I heard on the radio today some guy was shopping in a Klu Klux Klan hat instead of a mask. This must be him, eh? Forgot all about those guys.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

city planning. lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> city planning. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That is expected.

King County redesigned and repaved the intersection in front of the house. That project caused all the runoff from the hill over there to come through my driveway, go around my neighbor's house and wash the back of his lot way. I calculated it washed about 400 cubic yards into the stream they are rehabilitating to save the salmon and orcas. Salmon and orcas do not stand a chance! ;-(

After 3 or 4 years, they installed 5 catch basins. Only one caught any water that did not fall into it straight down out of the sky. The one that did catch some runoff didn't catch enough to matter. It took 7 years to get a county employee to understand water runs downhill. Only another year and a half to get the issue resolved after that.


----------



## robscastle

Hey bob,

Its possibly but no real consolation but the council is just a bad here
no or little increase in maintenance since the street went from four family residences to 17 or 18 multi dwellings
reaping in massive revenue in council rates power consumption and water consumption.
Not to mention additional car parking on the street that bad turning it into alt 1 way traffic.
More rubbish more noise more damage more theft and violence.

However every time it rains because of massive run off I have to go and unblock drains opposite me me to prevent over the road flooding and water inundation in my place opposite.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I'm waiting for the media to say the virus is exploding in Fl. (Because we opened restaurants)


----------



## pottz

just heard on the news this morning restaurants are submitting plans to reopen in socal soon.beaches are reopening also.time will tell.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Rob*, unfortunately, it seems to be universal in gubbermint. Congressmen Ken Buck and Darrel Issa say Congress is so corrupt it cannot be fixed. Good people get elected with good intentions. When they discover the level of corruption, they do one of 2 things. Give up and go home in disgust or join the Good Ol' Boys Club and enjoy the perks.

Here is a quote from one of my letters to the editor. They publish over 90% of my letters ;-)) Too bad city hall is not able to comprehend the issues ;-(

"If we, ******************** Sapiens, descended from ******************** Sapiens Sapiens, translated from Latin as "wise wise man," are we on a negative evolution path? Human knowledge is said to double every 13 months, up from every 25 years at the end of WWII. Overwhelming evidence shows the Critical Thinking Crises is plunging us towards the earth's sixth mass extinction event. Why are we unable to benefit from the exponential knowledge expansion? One has to wonder if ******************** Sapiens is nearing extinction? Will research reveal ******************** Stultus is now the dominating species on earth? If so, how do we remove them from city halls, the legislature and Congress?" Stultus is stupid in Latin; therefore, ******************** Stultus translates as a fool.

The New Yorker has some insight as to why disaster cannot be avoided. Evolution has not corrected this because too many reproduce before their ignorant fatal decisions are effective.

https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/02/27/why-facts-dont-change-our-minds


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*TopMax- very well written- good job.*



> dw i know whats wrong and i need to make it right.time for a personal email.
> 
> - pottz


*
Duck please post we miss you-*


----------



## pottz

> *TopMax- very well written- good job.*
> 
> dw i know whats wrong and i need to make it right.time for a personal email.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Duck please post we miss you-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw thats not one of those silhouettes guys shoot at is it? ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *TopMax- very well written- good job.*
> 
> dw i know whats wrong and i need to make it right.time for a personal email.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Duck please post we miss you-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dw thats not one of those silhouettes guys shoot at is it? ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Nah, He's OK Pottzy. We shoot chickens, pigs, turkeys and rams. Ducks are too hard ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Any of you gentlemen have an opinion on Trey Gowdy? I dont know much about him, but from what Ive seen and heard, the guy seems as smart and firey as a bullwhip. I always thought he might make a decent president.

I recall preceding the last presidential election some were encouraging him to run, he said he wasnt interested.


----------



## robscastle

I have got him busy making serpents for me don't distract him please


----------



## pottz

> Any of you gentlemen have an opinion on Trey Gowdy? I dont know much about him, but from what Ive seen and heard, the guy seems as smart and firey as a bullwhip. I always thought he might make a decent president.
> 
> I recall preceding the last presidential election some were encouraging him to run, he said he wasnt interested.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


not interested,your right he is smart-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Any of you gentlemen have an opinion on Trey Gowdy? I dont know much about him, but from what Ive seen and heard, the guy seems as smart and firey as a bullwhip. I always thought he might make a decent president.
> 
> I recall preceding the last presidential election some were encouraging him to run, he said he wasnt interested.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *not interested,your right he is smart-lol.
> 
> - pottz*


Personally I like his giddy-up but as for a president not yet for *we have a lost "Duck" *and* COVID *and if you are required to wear a mask may I suggest…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/ford/2020/05/07/ford-announces-restart-date-and-plans-its-workforce-return/3092154001/

*Ford autoworkers going back to work…*

Some of the safety protocols include:
Daily online employee and visitor health self-certifications completed before work every day.
Employees or visitors who indicate they may have symptoms or may have been exposed to the virus will be denied access to Ford facilities.
No-touch temperature scans upon arrival - anyone with a raised temperature will not be permitted to enter and will need to be cleared of symptoms before returning to work.
Required face masks for everyone entering a Ford facility.
Every Ford team member will be provided a care kit including face masks and other items to help keep them healthy at work.










*all this to build an automobile?*


----------



## pottz

to those it may concern,the duck has been found and is well and good.hey may take some time off from this thread due his passion for the subject at this time.please respect him as i do and he will return when he's ready guys.peace and stay safe jocks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*5/8 National Student Nurse day*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*South African brewer says it may dump 400M bottles of beer*










https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/world/2020/05/07/south-african-brewer-says-may-dump-bottles-beer/111676220/


----------



## DrDirt




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> - DrDirt


Good one dr.D


----------



## pottz

funny but very true.


----------



## pottz

well more stores slowly allowed to reopen here in socal,my fav nursery reopened today,went by and it was packed so maybe next weekend.went to lowes for some cabinet hardware,very busy but no restrictions other than wear a mask.next was sams club,about a half hour wait to get in,a mixed bag,pork was all but gone,hamburger and steaks not too bad.tp,paper towels and finally kleenex all good.canned goods though still missing from action.it's getting better but a long way to go.our fav restaurant and a good friend tells us he's submitted plans for a reopening and is hopful to be back in somewhat business soon.we were there on his final night and we will be there on his first night back.he and his whole familly had the virus at the same time,there all better now and anxious to get there life and business back,god bless em.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 Pottz*
Will there ever be a time when I can call you Pottzy- nevermind for it wouldn't be right *IMO* for only the *duck* can say it with love and respect. His absence is killing the duo of "Pottz-LittleBlackDuck" and his reference to you as Pottzy is missed.

Like Jerry Lewis/Dean Martin- Abbot /Costello-Rowan/Martin…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*CORNELIA DE LANGE SYNDROME 
AWARENESS DAY 5/9*
Observed annually on the second Saturday in May, Cornelia de Lange Syndrome Awareness Day sheds light on this often misdiagnosed, little-known syndrome. 
Cornelia de Lange Syndrome (CdLS) causes a range of physical, cognitive, and medical challenges. It is a genetic disorder that even though present at birth, it is not always diagnosed at birth. Affecting the physical and intellectual development of a child, CdLS is often known as Bushy Syndrome or Amsterdam dwarfism. CdLS can lead to severe developmental abnormalities affecting an estimated 1 in 10,000 to 30,000.










*Also, there are other days- I hope you enjoy *
National Lost Sock Memorial Day
National Moscato Day
National Butterscotch Brownie Day
National Sleepover Day
National Birth Mother's Day - Saturday before Mother's Day
National Babysitter's Day - Saturday before Mother's Day
National Dog Mom's Day - Second Saturday in May
National Train Day - Saturday Closest to May 10
National Archery Day - Second Saturday in May
National Miniature Golf Day - Second Saturday in May
Cornelia De Lange Syndrome Awareness Day - Second Saturday in May
Stamp Out Hunger Food Drive Day - Second Saturday in May

*Ps "babysitter day" *brings back memories of child care…


----------



## pottz

> *+1 Pottz*
> Will there ever be a time when I can call you Pottzy- nevermind for it wouldn t be right *IMO* for only the *duck* can say it with love and respect. His absence is killing the duo of "Pottz-LittleBlackDuck" and his reference to you as Pottzy is missed.
> 
> Like Jerry Lewis/Dean Martin- Abbot /Costello-Rowan/Martin…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah he and i have our relationship which makes my day,he makes me laugh and not worry about all the crap going on in the world.i ******************** that you respect that relationship and just understand this thread is a little more than he wants to deal with right now,but we are still talking on other threads as usual,this one is on hold for him until he's ready to rejoin us,peace.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*If you did not get your stimulus check.*... this article may help

https://www.freep.com/story/money/2020/05/08/irs-puts-deadline-direct-deposit-information-stimulus-money/3097926001/


----------



## pottz

no check yet but i may not qualify,it all depends on if they use this years return or last years,last years no check.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Roy Horn of 'Siegfried and Roy' dies of COVID-19 *










https://www.freep.com/story/entertainment/celebrities/2020/05/08/roy-horn-siegfried-and-roy-dies-covid-19/3101602001/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> no check yet but i may not qualify,it all depends on if they use this years return or last years,last years no check.
> 
> - pottz


Me either, but I'm probably in the snail mail system. I have dealt with so much fraud and had so many info data breech notices I do not allow my bank account number in any data base that I can get out of having it there. Credit card companies take care of all that stuff. I love credit cards.

Here is a crazy idea. Might work even better during corona distraction. Take out every CC known to mankind. Go on a big party trip. No need to worry about payments. They price about 15% of the people who have them never making a payment into their rates ;-)) When one fills up, use another. Time this for just before you die. When the last one is almost filled, buy an adding machine to total up all the money you spent to see how much fun you have had ;-) Die on them. Nothing they can do ;-)) Lots of people do that and don't bother to die, but I couldn't be that dishonest ;-)


----------



## pottz

yeah sounds like a fun way to go out but im with you bob i take responsibilty for my actions in life,which many dont anymore.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I thought that would be a fair and just way to get even with Merrill Lynch after the Dot Com bust when many of their IPOs turned out to be garbage level scams. Their CEO was on TV, Wall Street Week with Louis Rukeyser, saying their top analyst Henry Blodgent emailing his fellow analysts telling them to sell the public garbage for $200 a share was just a joke. Rukeyser's 32 year run on PBS was over. He lost all credibility within a few months and was cancelled. No joke, Blodgent was banned from the securities industry for life in federal court. They brought a 98 year old federal judge out of retirement in one of the Dakotas to dismiss all the class action suits against ML according to NPR. Eliot Spitzer, NY Atty General, identified 15 of the country's 17 biggest retail brokerages as criminal operations. Merrill was #2 on the list. Citi's brokerage at that time was #1. I forget their name. Only time I was happy to see someone go bankrupt was when Merrill Lynch did ;-)) Anyways, if I change my mind, that is the reason. It will be well justified. Doubt if I could ever spend enough to get even ;-(


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

NYC


----------



## pottz

> NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


wow friendly neighborhood,i wonder what they do to trick or treaters-lol


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> wow friendly neighborhood,i wonder what they do to trick or treaters-lol
> 
> - pottz


Trick or treaters wear masks ;-)) ) ;-)) )


----------



## pottz

> NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> wow friendly neighborhood,i wonder what they do to trick or treaters-lol
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Trick or treaters wear masks ;-)) ) ;-)) )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ha i didn't think of that,they might get a treat then.


----------



## corelz125

I see a lot of people jogging with out any mask on in Manhattan. It's becoming more complacent down there. Some people who are out dont have a mask on or it's half off. There' still over 200 people dying a day in NYC Lately a few young kids died from complications.


----------



## wormil

I wouldn't wear a mask jogging either but I guess that's the price when you live in a crowded city


----------



## pottz

> I wouldn t wear a mask jogging either but I guess that s the price when you live in a crowded city
> 
> - Woodknack


no if your out jogging,walking or riding a bike what the hell do you need a mask for,this is where stupidity takes control,enough people!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is all about proximity, proximity, proximity.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Lately I see about 60-70% of people wearing masks here on Majorca. I see many people wearing masks while driving alone in their cars, which I supposed can be reasoned either way, but I think it is just dumb. The other sorta dumb thing Im seeing is parents out riding bikes with their kids, the kids have on masks and the parents dont. Makes no sense.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Jim Jakosh

Hi Pottz. We did not get our check yet either and my brother in law said that you have to go on the IRS site and click on get My Payment and put in your banking information to have it sent to your bank. They say on there if you don't it will be sent to the address you Tax refund check come to and it will take longer. Well I won't give anyone like that my banking information so I'll just wait.

cheers, Jim


----------



## corelz125

Same here Jim if I do get one I can wait for it to come in the mail. Im Probably not even gonna get one. Jogging in Manhattan is different there's people all around you that are passing by.


----------



## pottz

i agree im not giving my bank info to anyone,there are no 100% safe sites.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Repeat of a previous post*- After many attempts to get info on irs.gov getting my check I kept getting a pop up "information not available. I found and read this article then went back and I filled out a form giving my mailing address and they stated that a conformation email and check will be sent. I will update as things progress.



> *If you did not get your stimulus check.*... this article may help
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/money/2020/05/08/irs-puts-deadline-direct-deposit-information-stimulus-money/3097926001/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Brian, Those masks in the vehicles could be people following recommended mask policies. They say to sterilize them after you take them off, do not reuse and wash your hands after touching them. I usually leave it on between errand stops. Saves a lot of hassle with sterilization processes. Our daughter telling me the people who make it 20 days on a respirator with probably survive got my attention. Being 70+ makes me a top respirator candidate ;-(( I know I won't live forever, but family history indicates I could spend the next 20 or 30 years retired and relaxing on easy street ;-))

Not sure what to trust if anything on the immerment these days ;-( Citi bank is working on returning our money from a fraudulent merchant. Only $120, fortunately, if they are not successful, it will not change our lives one way or the other.

Local news says many people who are still working are having fraudulent unemployment claims filed using their ID. Meanwhile in the streets on the home front, mail theft from mail boxes is up 125% as the lowlife community searches for unemployment and stimulus checks. This will be boom in the mailbox industry as more and more install locking mail boxes. Those who already have them will be replacing them more often after they are broken into. Hot tip for investors, buy mail box stock.

No, the IRS does not get my direct deposit banking info. In recent years I have had too many notices warning of my ID info being compromised. I was warned by Equifax, the Defense Department and several hospitals ;-(( Where is it safe? Carry lots of credit cards. If they are compromised, maximum loss is $50. Unlimited with debit or checking. One of the highest returns you can get on your money from a bank today is using credit cards. Spending pays up to a 2% rewards return ;-)) Lowes has a 5% discount with 10% appreciation days ;-)) Most savings pay .01%. Some CDs are up as high as 1.75% if you are willing to tie up your money. CC companies offer FDIC insured up to 2%, but it is online only and they do not make it easy to open a joint account. Easy to put money in, but lots of complaints about the withdrawal processes ;-((

Anyway, I am stimulated without receiving my stimulus. I am on high alert ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Not sure what to trust if anything on the immerment these days ;-( Citi bank is working on returning our money from a fraudulent merchant. Only $120, fortunately, if they are not successful, it will not change our lives one way or the other.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I had the same fraudulent merchant charge on two different cards (my own fault falling for a too good to be true deal), CITI was dragging their feet on resolving the problem, Chase was immediate so the next time I try to buy something online for $70 that should be $500, I'm definitely using my Chase card.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I had the same fraudulent merchant charge on two different cards (my own fault falling for a too good to be true deal), CITI was dragging their feet on resolving the problem, Chase was immediate so the next time I try to buy something online for $70 that should be $500, I m definitely using my Chase card.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I had to call Citi twice. I assumed it was because the merchant had closed his account and disappeared off the face of the earth. The second time I got an email about 2 weeks later saying they had contacted them and they have until about June 25 to respond. All other fraudulent charges had immediate reversal. This one I had actually attempted to make a purchase. The merchant had good reviews at the time, but that has deteriorated to "Do Not Buy!"

I have been told when one contests a fraudulent charge such as a double or rebilling, it costs the merchant a $50 service fee. Years ago I found a charge on a card a year after the original. I contested that and had it reversed. I do not remember the details, but somehow I was contacted by the merchant's wholesaler. He did not pay the wholesaler. That sounds like a very profitable operation. Do not pay for your merchandise and double charge the customers. I suppose many did not notice at $50 or $75 charge a year later. Not even sure how I caught it ?

I expect these Crazy Corona Times will see an exponential expansion of these activities with unemployment at 25+% ;-((


----------



## robscastle




----------



## pottz

> - robscastle


looks like who ever lives there is a real ass!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - robscastle


----------



## robscastle

I nearly suffocated in the thing no wonder people don't like wearing them!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I am sure Pottz understands*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> - robscastle


Have you re-labelled one of those crazy mexican corona flu beers with a crazier australian snow beer label, so you feel/be more at ease drinkin, Rob?

Well, anyway, it is nice setup, shotgun, anyone???


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Glad I am not this guy. Why, he doesnt even have milk.

For my recent Aries uber-alles birthday party, my wife was here too to celebrate my getting horribly older. She even remarked kindly about the few new grey hairs that have popped up over the last year in my face stubble, and the exciting new crevice of character that has appeared starboard of my used-to-be gorgeous lips. And eventhough she hates to cook/bake, she went through all the bother to make me a gluten-free, sugar-free, lactose-free- egg protein-free cake with a quinoa base and garbanzo bean and coconut oil icing that didnt remind me of eating cardboard. She´s a vegan, self-improvement coach, yoga instructor, hypnotherapist, sexual inhibition therapist, reiki healer, spiritual awakening guide, with tattoos, dont ya know. No, Really! Certified, bonafide! It was a great day of self isolation, with company. And to top it all off, We took off our shoes and went out and stood in the dirt for a few minutes to reground with the charge emanating from our Mother earth. I didnt notice a difference, but I am told it does wonders for ones inner being.


----------



## pottz

> *I am sure Pottz understands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the only reason to muzzle a beagle is so they dont lick you to death.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*National eat what you want day-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1



> Glad I am not this guy. Why, he doesnt even have milk.
> 
> For my recent Aries uber-alles birthday party, my wife was here too to celebrate my getting horribly older. She even remarked kindly about the few new grey hairs that have popped up over the last year in my face stubble, and the exciting new crevice of character that has appeared starboard of my used-to-be gorgeous lips. And eventhough she hates to cook/bake, she went through all the bother to make me a gluten-free, sugar-free, lactose-free- egg protein-free cake with a quinoa base and garbanzo bean and coconut oil icing that didnt remind me of eating cardboard. She´s a vegan, self-improvement coach, yoga instructor, hypnotherapist, sexual inhibition therapist, reiki healer, spiritual awakening guide, with tattoos, dont ya know. No, Really! Certified, bonafide! It was a great day of self isolation, with company. And to top it all off, We took off our shoes and went out and stood in the dirt for a few minutes to reground with the charge emanating from our Mother earth. I didnt notice a difference, but I am told it does wonders for ones inner being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## pottz

> *National eat what you want day-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha ha thats everyday for me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is the Corona Crazy story of the day today ~ U.S. Turned Down Offer To Manufacture Millions Of N95 Masks As Coronavirus Spread ;-(

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/government-turned-down-offer-n95-masks-coronavirus-180332995.html

https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/in-the-early-days-of-the-pandemic-the-us-government-turned-down-an-offer-to-manufacture-millions-of-n95-masks-in-america/2020/05/09/f76a821e-908a-11ea-a9c0-73b93422d691_story.html


----------



## robscastle

You are not alone
Living through a pandemic is not something many of us have experienced or ever expected to have to face. The speed and magnitude of the COVID 19 pandemic impacted everyone and significantly changed our lifestyles including our work, our homes, relationships, and education.










and I guess women are not exempt either.


----------



## pottz

doesn't surprise me bob.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> doesn t surprise me* bob*.
> 
> - pottz


Who is *"bob"*?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Mask or no Mask*
*So much info for what we believe in -*
Here are 2 articles that may help to make up your mind if it is not yet been made up.

https://www.health.com/condition/infectious-diseases/n95-respirator-mask-coronavirus

To me, this was my favorite-

https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/05/no_author/the-full-interview-with-dr-judy-mikovits-thats-been-deleted-by-social-media-platforms/

*This one for Pottz-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You are not alone
> *Living through a pandemic is not something many of us have experienced* or ever expected to have to face. The speed and magnitude of the COVID 19 pandemic impacted everyone and significantly changed our lifestyles including our work, our homes, relationships, and education.
> 
> - robscastle


 *"pandemics"* this article list when, where and global throughout the years

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_epidemics

For me from 1949 to present WOW I have survived so many… Polio to COVID added to my list.


Polio


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*India-*










https://www.infowars.com/india-police-use-metal-tool-to-grab-social-distancing-dissidents/

Blessings


----------



## pottz

> doesn t surprise me* bob*.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Who is *"bob"*?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


topomax survivor


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

thx….


----------



## corelz125

Here they stop you give you a mask for free and ask you to wear it but their rights are being violated forget about a metal pole to grab them by.


----------



## wormil

> To me, this was my favorite-
> 
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/05/no_author/the-full-interview-with-dr-judy-mikovits-thats-been-deleted-by-social-media-platforms/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


She's a crackpot, has been fact checked and debunked numerous times.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> To me, this was my favorite-
> 
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/05/no_author/the-full-interview-with-dr-judy-mikovits-thats-been-deleted-by-social-media-platforms/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> She s a crackpot, has been fact checked and debunked numerous times.
> 
> - Woodknack


Not arguing that you are wrong about her, but anyone who contradicts the magic silver bullet holy grail of vaccine safety and efficacy gets "fact checked" and "debunked" and destroyed financially, socially, professionally. Hmmm. 
The only industry in the world that is NOT liable for any damages product might cause! And it doesnt matter if debunking accusations are true or not, the accusation alone will serve to ruin a reputation for ever. Ask me how I know, if you wish, but, please, do it in a PM.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

On a lighter note, one benefit of our new paradigm is that I get a free pair of nitrile gloves everytime I go to the supermarket. Building up quite a collection now. Sometimes I dont even buy anything, I just go in and pretend I am gonna buy something, and am like, nah, and walk out with my free pair of gloves. So great.


----------



## robscastle

well I only wish the anti vaxers don't have kids that develop whooping cough or as DW reminds us of polio, and while we are it it the resurgence of measles is a hint


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Harrah's Ak-Chin Casino located south of Phoenix will reopen Friday"* I am looking forward to seeing photos of how this is going to work out. Will I see pics of people gambling with gloves and masks?


----------



## wormil

> To me, this was my favorite-
> 
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/05/no_author/the-full-interview-with-dr-judy-mikovits-thats-been-deleted-by-social-media-platforms/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> She s a crackpot, has been fact checked and debunked numerous times.
> 
> - Woodknack
> 
> Not arguing that you are wrong about her, but anyone who contradicts the magic silver bullet holy grail of vaccine safety and efficacy gets "fact checked" and "debunked" and destroyed financially, socially, professionally. Hmmm.
> The only industry in the world that is NOT liable for any damages product might cause! And it doesnt matter if debunking accusations are true or not, the accusation alone will serve to ruin a reputation for ever. Ask me how I know, if you wish, but, please, do it in a PM.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Fact checking matters, at least to me. I understand what you are saying about pharma but she damaged her own reputation long before Corona and has made a lot claims since that are contested or outright false. She's not a reliable source.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Fact checking matters, at least to me. I understand what you are saying about pharma but she damaged her own reputation long before Corona and has made a lot claims since that are contested or outright false. She s not a reliable source.
> 
> - Woodknack


Agree on both your points! One can tell there is something not quite right about her in that interview, and I have seen others with her, and its the same.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You have heard of idiots with chainsaws? How about idiots on ladders. Lol.

And now you are down for the count.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That reminds me of some painters I saw working at a swimming pool project. There was a scaffolding the building to get all the ceiling work done. The painters did not do their sealing of the exposed wood. They brought in an extension ladder that was about 60 feet. The set it up in the deep end of the pool. One guy tried to hold the ladder. The other took a spray gun to the top. It had an extension that was about 10 feet long so he could reach both side so the set up. When he gave a squirt, it was like a jet engine. It torqued him to where the ladder's top twisted about 45 degrees. The guy at the bottom was doing all he could do to keep it from turning over! Not sure how, but no one died on that job.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This is Corona Craziness! 121% increase in household cleaning product poisonings after Trump's disinfectant comments according to CDC! 
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/us/accidental-poisonings-increased-after-president-trumps-disinfectant-comments/ar-BB13YeAk?li=AAggNb9&fbclid=IwAR2Sn4z-QLCwvILs8clDhjk9q3pZ-nnzMGhN7n7g-N-ZjXTKNQ_lpRHB5-8


----------



## wormil

I expect the price on everything to go up, already has on many things, to make up for lost revenue and additional precautions.


----------



## Stew81

> This is Corona Craziness! 121% increase in household cleaning product poisonings after Trump's disinfectant comments according to CDC!
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/us/accidental-poisonings-increased-after-president-trumps-disinfectant-comments/ar-BB13YeAk?li=AAggNb9&fbclid=IwAR2Sn4z-QLCwvILs8clDhjk9q3pZ-nnzMGhN7n7g-N-ZjXTKNQ_lpRHB5-8
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


This had nothing to do with his comments… It's dishonest of the writer to suggest there is a connection. When it gets cold, housefires increase due to heaters, fireplaces, etc. In the summer, more people drown at the beach, in lakes and in backyard pools. When there is a pandemic, people turn into germophobes and start using, touching and accidentally ingesting household cleaners. Thats all there is to it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This is Corona Craziness! 121% increase in household cleaning product poisonings after Trump's disinfectant comments according to CDC!
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/us/accidental-poisonings-increased-after-president-trumps-disinfectant-comments/ar-BB13YeAk?li=AAggNb9&fbclid=IwAR2Sn4z-QLCwvILs8clDhjk9q3pZ-nnzMGhN7n7g-N-ZjXTKNQ_lpRHB5-8
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> This had nothing to do with his comments… It s dishonest of the writer to suggest there is a connection. When it gets cold, housefires increase due to heaters, fireplaces, etc. In the summer, more people drown at the beach, in lakes and in backyard pools. When there is a pandemic, people turn into germophobes and start using, touching and accidentally ingesting household cleaners. Thats all there is to it.
> 
> - Stew81


+1 Thank you so much for calling this out. The source is MSN, say fake or "slanted" news. 
From the article- * "What's harder to determine is how many people-if any-took his advice and in some way ingested the toxic chemicals." * 
I still like you TopMax but don't ingest household cleaners * :>) *


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I doubt if I ingest any household cleaners. Never have been suicidal.

The info from the CDC says household poisoning jumped in "January, February and March of 2020, accidental poisonings with household disinfectants were up 5%, 17% and 93% respectively over the same months in 2019. In April, which includes an eight day period from the 23rd of the month to the 30th, following Trump's comments, the increase was 121% compared to April of 2019. In the first ten days of May, things settled down some, with poisonings up 69% over the same 10-day period in 2019."

It is well known the media thrives on sensationalism. Only 17% of us, US, trust the gubbermint. At that rate, why would anyone drink Lysol to protect themselves even if a gubbermint official said to do that? I make no judgement as to whether or not it was President Trump's comment's that pushed poisonings over 100%. I do question how the rate of ignorant poisonings could continue expanding at a rate higher than the Corona virus was expanding. Could it be modern gubbermint support of irrational irresponsibility is a force in evolution? Could the human brain be in evaporation mode? ;-)


----------



## corelz125

Seems some of the states that relaxed the stay at home orders and open everything up the cases are sky rocketing. I didn't think the virus was going to take a summer vacation but some do.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Stay at Homer"s"* is prepping for a protest gathering in Lansing MI on Thursday and Government has concerns for the "open carry" patriots at the capitol.
God bless them and their beliefs and yours.
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/05/12/michigan-lansing-protest-whitmer-stay-home-order/3115967001/
*
They wear masks!*


----------



## Stew81

> I doubt if I ingest any household cleaners. Never have been suicidal.
> 
> The info from the CDC says household poisoning jumped in "January, February and March of 2020, accidental poisonings with household disinfectants were up 5%, 17% and 93% respectively over the same months in 2019. In April, which includes an eight day period from the 23rd of the month to the 30th, following Trump's comments, the increase was 121% compared to April of 2019. In the first ten days of May, things settled down some, with poisonings up 69% over the same 10-day period in 2019."
> 
> It is well known the media thrives on sensationalism. Only 17% of us, US, trust the gubbermint. At that rate, why would anyone drink Lysol to protect themselves even if a gubbermint official said to do that? I make no judgement as to whether or not it was President Trump s comment s that pushed poisonings over 100%. I do question how the rate of ignorant poisonings could continue expanding at a rate higher than the Corona virus was expanding. Could it be modern gubbermint support of irrational irresponsibility is a force in evolution? Could the human brain be in evaporation mode? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


All good questions… I don't think people are simply drinking it because they think it will be good for them. I think its a lot of accidental ingestion like kids finding open containers. Then you have people who have been cleaning and they overspray the Clorox clean-up into a drink then panic when their drink has the faint taste of bleach. A call like that is recorded as ingestion.

The 121% increase between April 2019 and April 2020 is just intellectually dishonest. Was there a pandemic in April 2019 that I didn't know about? Where people terrified of germs in April of 2019 like they were in April 2020? Of course not. That 121% increase is directly related to how many more households are actively using toxic cleaning products. Go to any store in April 2019 and you could fill your cart with as much bleach, 409, & Lysol as you wanted. In April 2020 you were lucky to find Windex in stock.

I doubt more people suddenly trust the government and like him or not, most people aren't taking medical advice from the president. This is a coincidental spike. It does expose the bias that some people in the media have. Its a pretty big stretch to attribute all of this to the presidents comments and ignore all of the other likely explanations.


----------



## wormil

It wouldn't surprise me if people were poisoning themselves after dumpster's comments, it's just Darwinism in action.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I doubt if I ingest any household cleaners. Never have been suicidal.
> 
> The info from the CDC says household poisoning jumped in "January, February and March of 2020, accidental poisonings with household disinfectants were up 5%, 17% and 93% respectively over the same months in 2019. In April, which includes an eight day period from the 23rd of the month to the 30th, following Trump's comments, the increase was 121% compared to April of 2019. In the first ten days of May, things settled down some, with poisonings up 69% over the same 10-day period in 2019."
> 
> It is well known the media thrives on sensationalism. Only 17% of us, US, trust the gubbermint. At that rate, why would anyone drink Lysol to protect themselves even if a gubbermint official said to do that? I make no judgement as to whether or not it was President Trump s comment s that pushed poisonings over 100%. I do question how the rate of ignorant poisonings could continue expanding at a rate higher than the Corona virus was expanding. Could it be modern gubbermint support of irrational irresponsibility is a force in evolution?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 TopMax nice "writing" and I never thought you would.



> I doubt if I ingest any household cleaners. Never have been suicidal.
> 
> The info from the CDC says household poisoning jumped in "January, February and March of 2020, accidental poisonings with household disinfectants were up 5%, 17% and 93% respectively over the same months in 2019. In April, which includes an eight day period from the 23rd of the month to the 30th, following Trump's comments, the increase was 121% compared to April of 2019. In the first ten days of May, things settled down some, with poisonings up 69% over the same 10-day period in 2019."
> 
> It is well known the media thrives on sensationalism. Only 17% of us, US, trust the gubbermint. At that rate, why would anyone drink Lysol to protect themselves even if a gubbermint official said to do that? I make no judgement as to whether or not it was President Trump s comment s that pushed poisonings over 100%. I do question how the rate of ignorant poisonings could continue expanding at a rate higher than the Corona virus was expanding. Could it be modern gubbermint support of irrational irresponsibility is a force in evolution? Could the human brain be in evaporation mode? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> All good questions… I don t think people are simply drinking it because they think it will be good for them. I think its a lot of accidental ingestion like kids finding open containers. Then you have people who have been cleaning and they overspray the Clorox clean-up into a drink then panic when their drink has the faint taste of bleach. A call like that is recorded as ingestion.
> 
> The 121% increase between April 2019 and April 2020 is just intellectually dishonest. Was there a pandemic in April 2019 that I didn t know about? Where people terrified of germs in April of 2019 like they were in April 2020? Of course not. That 121% increase is directly related to how many more households are actively using toxic cleaning products. Go to any store in April 2019 and you could fill your cart with as much bleach, 409, & Lysol as you wanted. In April 2020 you were lucky to find Windex in stock.
> 
> I doubt more people suddenly trust the government and like him or not, most people aren t taking medical advice from the president. This is a coincidental spike. It does expose the bias that some people in the media have. Its a pretty big stretch to attribute all of this to the presidents comments and ignore all of the other likely explanations.
> 
> - Stew81


+1 Stew, I appreciate your "writing" as well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *It wouldn t surprise me if people were poisoning themselves after dumpster s* comments, it s just Darwinism in action.
> 
> - Woodknack


 Please explain or clarify "dumpster"??? * Surprise *you are living with human beings and if you don't know human nature then this may be a wake up call. I am glad that you are aware of this poisoning.


----------



## Stew81

I think the craziest Corona story yet is that hospitals get paid more from medicare if a patient dies from Corona than if they die from Pneumonia or other common causes of death.

https://www.factcheck.org/2020/04/hospital-payments-and-the-covid-19-death-count/
https://www.politifact.com/factchecks/2020/apr/21/facebook-posts/Fact-check-Hospitals-COVID-19-payments/

I included these links because they both say "this isn't true", "there is no evidence to suggest Covid is being over reported", etc. But as much as they attempt to claim all of this is false. They both do confirm that hospitals get a bigger check for a Corona patient. So there is a financial incentive to report a death as Corona. I'm not saying that doctors and hospitals would flat out lie about the cause of death. I am curious about deaths that COULD be caused by Corona. For instance, a 2 pack a day smoker with a history of respiratory problems come in to the hospital and his lungs are failing and he dies, but he also tested positive for Corona. How do they classify that cause of death? Or a heart attack victim who also tests positive for Corona?

I'm not trying to spread a conspiracy theory here. This is something I've been thinking about lately and I'm curious to see what other people think. Any time the government starts offering free money people find a way to take advantage of it. I'd also be curious about how many people in the US died between Jan and April of 2019 vs 2020 but I have no idea where to look for that info. I'm sure 2020 would be higher but I'm curious if the increase would be consistent with the deaths reported every day on the news.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Stew- +1* No conspiracy noted a good job.
IMO from most of the posts- what is going on? All we have is opinions from what we are absorbing from? Yes I follow the media but I also try to follow the Bible.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *"Stay at Homer"s"* is prepping for a protest gathering in Lansing MI on Thursday and Government has concerns for the "open carry" patriots at the capitol.
> God bless them and their beliefs and yours.
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/05/12/michigan-lansing-protest-whitmer-stay-home-order/3115967001/
> *
> They wear masks!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*then this in Michigan- God bless America*
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/armed-militia-helped-a-michigan-barbershop-open-a-coronavirus-defiance-that-puts-republican-lawmakers-in-a-bind/ar-BB13ZE8z


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The 121% increase between April 2019 and April 2020 is just intellectually dishonest. Was there a pandemic in April 2019 that I didn t know about? Where people terrified of germs in April of 2019 like they were in April 2020? Of course not. That 121% increase is directly related to how many more households are actively using toxic cleaning products. Go to any store in April 2019 and you could fill your cart with as much bleach, 409, & Lysol as you wanted. In April 2020 you were lucky to find Windex in stock.
> 
> I *doubt more people suddenly trust the government* and like him or not, most people aren t taking medical advice from the president. This is a coincidental spike. It does expose the bias that some people in the media have. Its a pretty big stretch to attribute all of this to the presidents comments and ignore all of the other likely explanations.
> 
> - Stew81


Stew, If there were adequate supplies of Lysol, 409 and bleach, would the poisoning rate be even higher now?

Pew research shows less and less trust the gubbermint every year. When is was in elementary school, 2 grades per room with one teacher, 75% trusted the government. In 2107, 20% trusted the gubbermint, today it is 17%. I suspect it will be 12 or 14% next year the way things are going. Darrel Isa and Ken Buck, Congressmen, both say good people get elected with good intentions. The corruption they find in Washington, DC is so pervasive it cannot be fixed. They do one of 2 things, join the good ol' boys club and enjoy the perks or go home in disgust.



> I included these links because they both say "this isn t true", "there is no evidence to suggest Covid is being over reported", etc. But as much as they attempt to claim all of this is false. They both do confirm that hospitals get a bigger check for a Corona patient. So there is a financial incentive to report a death as Corona. I m not saying that doctors and hospitals would flat out lie about the cause of death. I am curious about deaths that COULD be caused by Corona. For instance, a 2 pack a day smoker with a history of respiratory problems come in to the hospital and his lungs are failing and he dies, but he also tested positive for Corona. How do they classify that cause of death? Or a heart attack victim who also tests positive for Corona?
> 
> I m not trying to spread a conspiracy theory here. This is something I ve been thinking about lately and I m curious to see what other people think. Any time the government starts offering free money people find a way to take advantage of it. I d also be curious about how many people in the US died between Jan and April of 2019 vs 2020 but I have no idea where to look for that info. I m sure 2020 would be higher but I m curious if the increase would be consistent with the deaths reported every day on the news.
> 
> - Stew81


There is so much Medicare fraud, if hospitals intentionally reported C-19 cases fraudulently, it would be insignificant ;-( There is significantly more cost dealing with C-19 patients than pneumonia. How do you define cause of death? A cancer patient dies of heart attack due to the stress of cancer. Which is the cause? Same with C19. smoker, would still be alive without C-19 stress.

Desert_Woodworker, glad you like our writing. Nominate us for the Noble prize. We will share the money and give you a tip ;-))


----------



## wormil

> ...But as much as they attempt to claim all of this is false. ...
> 
> For instance, a 2 pack a day smoker with a history of respiratory problems come in to the hospital and his lungs are failing and he dies, but he also tested positive for Corona. How do they classify that cause of death? Or a heart attack victim who also tests positive for Corona?
> 
> ... I d also be curious about how many people in the US died between Jan and April of 2019 vs 2020 but I have no idea where to look for that info. I m sure 2020 would be higher but I m curious if the increase would be consistent with the deaths reported every day on the news.
> 
> - Stew81


Claiming there is no evidence which is not the same as saying it isn't happening, it just means there is no evidence it's happening. Are there going to be deaths attributed to covid19 that were something else, probably. Are there going to be deaths caused by covid19 that are mistakenly attributed to something else, probably. Is there widespread over reporting for the purposes of fraud … time will tell. News media interviews are one opinion out of thousands and not necessarily the most informed opinion.

If a patient presents with symptoms matching covid19, tests positive from covid19, dies and the pathologist writes covid19 as cause of death, it seems reasonable to me. We already know that people with compromised immune systems, heart and lung problems, and diabetes, are more susceptible to the virus.

Best source I know of for death rates is the CDC but it probably takes some digging.
https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/index.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is a little bit of C-19 increase data in this article

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/04/21/world/coronavirus-missing-deaths.html?action=click&module=RelatedLinks&pgtype=Article

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/12/world/americas/latin-america-virus-death.html?campaign_id=57&emc=edit_ne_20200512&instance_id=18426&nl=evening-briefing&regi_id=54408515&segment_id=27457&te=1&user_id=7f7d3cc59e4bd258fd1c0dc11df06318


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I m not trying to spread a conspiracy theory here.
> 
> - Stew81


I dont understand why everyone is so anti-conspracy theory. I spread conspiracy theory all the time. I mix it up well with burro dung and use that to fertilize my raised vegetable beds, my tomato plants are thriving. Already have tomatoes on them, tons of flowers, and it is only May. Gonna be a good growing season.

My wife uses the mix to grow weed in, though neither of us smoke weed. It is just a fun thing to grow.


----------



## Stew81

> Stew, If there were adequate supplies of Lysol, 409 and bleach, would the poisoning rate be even higher now?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That's not really the point that I was trying to make but yes I think it would be higher. Its hard to find a good comparison but here is one that everyone on this site could probably agree with.

Say there were 10 million tablesaws being used in garages and backyard shops in the US last year and over the course of a month there are 50 tablesaw injuries (some minor and some serious). Now say there was a rush on tablesaws and by the next year at the same time there are 20 million tablesaws being used in garages and backyard shops. You could expect a 100% increase in injuries for that same 1 month period because the usage has increased by 100%.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I suppose that would be the statistical expectation however a significantly higher number of inexperienced operators due to rapid growth would probably expand the accident ratio.

60% of the population not considering fact in their decision making processes is a recipe for chaos ;-)) We have plenty of chaos, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nietzsche "From chaos, comes order"?*


----------



## pottz

> *Nietzsche "From chaos, comes order"?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> </blockquote
> 
> lets hope so dw


----------



## RykerMcdermot

You also need to account for the fact that some people have multiples. That's not as important with something like tablesaws but for small things it matters.


----------



## corelz125

Heard they are opening the CA beaches but you can't stop on them? DW there seems to be some mixed feelings in AZ. Some are petitioning not to open now And sports can come back?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- For me, things are great in AZ because I don't use the business' that are closed. As for opening up- regardless of where you live- people are divided. Open or Closed there are differences in what you stand for. States that are blue "Shut" - States that are red "Opening".

I am watching this violation of the MI governer's lockdown order also the protest on Thursday at the capitol
"Michigan AG: State suspends Owosso barber's license for refusing to shut down shop"
https://www.freep.com/story/news/2020/05/13/owosso-barber-manke-license-michigan-nessel-lara/5183997002/


----------



## wormil

Seems that Michigan needs a governor with a firmer hand and a citizenry with more sense. Here that barber would be in jail, a tattoo shop reopened and the owner was in handcuffs within 10 minutes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is gonna get ugly ;-( The thing that offends me the most in WA about any legal actions against businesses is law enforcement is so lax criminals are free to roam the streets. There are stories in the news lately about our motor vehicles laws being so lax it is facilitating auto theft and other criminal activities in other states!

If the gubbermint is willing to sacrifice homes and businesses to criminals to generate $35,000 a year to support their drug habit calling them crimes of necessity, why is operating a ligament business not a crime of necessity?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Open or Closed? 
So what? 
IMHO - The real debate should be about businesses making money. 
People and businesses making money is what makes world tick.

The issue with re-opening businesses right now: cost associated new safe distance paradigm. 
How much revenue can be produced per sqft is common metric in many retail/service business. New rules have folks dealing with much higher overhead to provide a safe environment for everyone. Is it enough?
No. 
At least not for some folks:
Just learned my daughter's employer, high end local restaurant; as decided to permanently close the doors. The reason was simple: not enough revenue per sqft of space. Take out for high end lunch/dinner meals is weak business model, and has only managed to keep 10-15% of total staff (family) working to date. Even though there is hope of re-opening this month, making more space between customers and staff meant removing 50% of tables. Even fully booked every night, 50% revenue was not enough to pay bills and make money.

This new 'economy of scale' is going to touch everything till workers can return to working side by side.

Wife's company has decided the existing floor space (4 story office bldg) can only support half of staff it used to support. The facility was 90% full before virus. The choice is less people or more space? If business can produce more money with less people, then more folks are let go. If cost per employee space is too high, smart business says raise prices, stop making the money losing product, or close doors completely.

Fasten your seat belts ladies and gentlemen. This is just getting started. A wild ride of ups/downs is coming.

Some businesses are just now getting back to work and figuring out the new overhead metrics.

Until there is cure, or enough immunity that 100% test/tracking works; does not matter whether your state is open or closed. The virus is going to shape your future.

BTW - Every time I see protesters on TV upset about stay at home orders; I pray to God they ALL get Covid-19. It is fastest way to get them what they want, getting to work for someone?
Yes, I am harsh old bastard.
IMHO - Let Darwinism rule: if the rebellious folks are strong enough to survive the infection, then they have a purpose for rest of us. They become plasma donors to increase immunity and help the sick. If they don't survive, then one less person competing for fewer jobs in the new 'post virus' economy. WIN=WIN.

I agree with 'Love not hate'. But when push comes to guns, I say: Kill em all and let god sort it out.

How is that for crazy?

Thanks for reading. Time to finish my whisky and sleep.
Cheers!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have just read somethin on the internet and now know his whole thing has been done by design to sell more of these. I am buying stock in this company. If you are interested too, the company name is: Dumba$$


----------



## wormil

Looks photoshopped but funny either way.

It wouldn't surprise me if many businesses never recover from the pandemic because frankly a lot of them weren't good businesses to start with and people will realize they can live without them. In a decade or so things will probably be back to normal but it will take awhile. This also has exposed that modern business concepts like 'just in time' and 3rd world outsourcing are untenable, you simply can't depend on getting necessities from your enemies and you never really know what might become a necessity without warning. Much like deregulating banks, it's profit for the short term and disaster for everyone in the long term.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

How about coming to WA and running for Gubberner CaptK, we need your help!

Good analogy Rick M, When I was a wee lad in grade school they drilled it into our heads nothing like the Great Depression could happen again. Safeguards to prevent it are in place. About 1980 when they started deregulating banks and S&L I felt the guys that had designed the fix for the Depression probably had the best idea. Less the a decade, we had the S&L crash.

I was in biz for myself for nearly 30 years. I wondered why a lot of them even bothered at the margins they were running. The majority of large construction projects ended up in litigation to get paid. The restaurant biz in Seattle is so fragile, most of the neighborhood restaurants lose money if they are 3 or 4 meals short on a given day according to a recent article in the Seattle Times. I expect well over half of all small businesses to fail.

Tonight PBS broadcast Season 47 Episode 7 - Decoding COVID-19. Lots of good interesting info.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Looks photoshopped but funny either way.
> 
> It wouldn t surprise me if many businesses never recover from the pandemic because frankly a lot of them weren t good businesses to start with and people will realize they can live without them. In a decade or so things will probably be back to normal but it will take awhile. This also has exposed that modern business concepts like just in time and 3rd world outsourcing are untenable, you simply can t depend on getting necessities from your enemies and you never really know what might become a necessity without warning. Much like deregulating banks, it s profit for the short term and disaster for everyone in the long term.
> 
> - Woodknack


All good points! Especially, the photoshoping, didnt occur to me, cause I know there are dumb people. I would add though, that it isnt the pandemic that businesses need to recover from. It is policy that infected them, obviously. Sweden, and a few other countries didnt shut down everything, thus no economic death.


----------



## DS

When I see this, it looks like it could be going either direction, chaos to order, or order to .chaos.
In nature, order to chaos is easier to achieve. 
Chaos to order is achievable, but takes longer.



> *Nietzsche "From chaos, comes order"?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz hasn't been around lately, maybe he is at the CA beach!
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*God Bless America*- Personally I would not spend my time going to the capital, but as a patriot, I admire people that stand up for their rights and beliefs-* IMO true Americans
*
Protesters converge on Michigan Capitol against Gov. Whitmer stay home order
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/05/14/michigan-stay-home-order-capitol-protest-gretchen-whitmer/5188313002/










Should you find this offending then what are your thoughts on the ANTIFA Americans who were burning and destroying cities recently?



















*Then my favorite "Proud Boys"*-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Why I am blessed to live in a "red state"*
"Salt River Tubing set to open on Saturday with safety in mind"










https://ktar.com/story/3156757/salt-river-tubing-set-to-open-on-saturday-with-safety-in-mind/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Oh, DW, our former "blocked" friend would so attack you for that post.

Antifa is controlled opposition, for sure. The other guys, I wonder???


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz hasn t been around lately, maybe he is at the CA beach!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im still here dw just enjoying the stimulating conversation ;-)
cute beagle pic.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Oh, DW, *our former "blocked" friend would so attack you for that post.*
> 
> wildwoodbybrianjohns


Dude you are not blocked on this forum because of DW- Furthermore, why would you want to attack me? I would understand having to say something on my post, but "why" would you want to "attack" me DW?










You are "unblocked" and I added you to my friend's list… Healing comes from "Kindness"


----------



## pottz

> Oh, DW, our former "blocked" friend would so attack you for that post.
> 
> Antifa is controlled opposition, for sure. The other guys, I wonder???
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


no to worry about that guy on this thread he's over in the land of crickets causing trouble,ive seen at least a few of his posts removed,two that i flagged myself,called me and jim jakosh terrorists.nice guy though-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Oh, DW, our former "blocked" friend would so attack you for that post.
> 
> Antifa is controlled opposition, for sure. The other guys, I wonder???
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> no to worry about that guy on this thread he s over in the land of crickets causing trouble,ive seen at least a few of his posts removed,two that i flagged myself,called me and jim jakosh terrorists.nice guy though-lol.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## DrDirt




----------



## pottz

*yeah now it's a party !* ill bring the killer bees.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I think you misunderstood my post, DW. Or, I am misunderstanding yours. I was talking about that other guy who Pottz blocked here a while back, and who is still being a nuisance over on crickets thread. I think your pro-right post would have offended him/her. I like your posts. And I am definitely not a left-tard. I mean, if I was going to attack someone; i would do it, not just talk about it.



> Oh, DW, *our former "blocked" friend would so attack you for that post.*
> 
> wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Dude you are not blocked on this forum because of DW- Furthermore, why would you want to attack me? I would understand having to say something on my post, but "why" would you want to "attack" me DW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are "unblocked" and I added you to my friend s list… Healing comes from "Kindness"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wormil

Doctor fact checking the Plandemic video but it's good info on covid19 in general.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Doctor fact checking the Plandemic video but it s good info on covid19 in general.
> 
> - Woodknack


Your link isnt good, Rick. Says "video unavailable."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Oh, DW, our former "blocked" friend would so attack you for that post.
> 
> Antifa is controlled opposition, for sure. The other guys, I wonder???
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Misunderstanding on my part- best to you


----------



## corelz125

How can anyone call Jim a terrorist he's a stand up guy. Pottz on the other hand might be a little questionable. Restaurants come and go every year. Bob you might be able to relate to this. Construction work when it's slow nobody is pushing to get everyone back to work but now that these big corporations and real estate companies have money tied up in project's workers are expendable.

DW seems you removed a few guys from your block list. It's nice to see guys taking guys off instead of putting them on it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*You will never guess where I spotted the Beagle?*
posting and poaching on the other site.

*Corelz* the reason for blocking protects the species from things like COVID once the threat is gone then you remove the block. * :>)*


----------



## wormil

> Your link isnt good, Rick. Says "video unavailable."
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Working fine here in the US. 







> How can anyone call Jim a terrorist he s a stand up guy.
> - corelz125


I don't know who would call him a terrorist but he posted some very crazy tinfoil hat business that was deleted by mgt.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Does anyone remember the Al Gore movie and false beliefs that the media propagandized "Global Warming"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rick- From the above post - Doctor Fact-Checks PLANDEMIC Conspiracy this is an opinion but compared to the Plandemic movie and Dr. Judy-- I would go with Dr. Judy

Rick if you are going to call someone out " very crazy tinfoil hat business" please state what this person said.
IMO could you be thinking that the tin foil hat was meant to be social distancing?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Does anyone remember the Al Gore movie and false beliefs that the media propagandized "Global Warming"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You can tell from this photo of the earth that the photo has been manipulated, as there is almost always a band of clouds skirting the equator. I mean, the photo that they used for the movie, not this one here. Nuff said.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Doctor fact checking the Plandemic video but it s good info on covid19 in general.
> 
> - Woodknack


Working now. Good stuff overall. I like that he didnt attack her expertise, because she does have that background. He was sensible in his critique; however I noticed him "spinning" things a few times too. I dont think he is doing it intentionally, like she is.

Anyone who sees her interview, should also see this doctor´s rebuttal.

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## pottz

> How can anyone call Jim a terrorist he s a stand up guy. Pottz on the other hand might be a little questionable. Restaurants come and go every year. Bob you might be able to relate to this. Construction work when it s slow nobody is pushing to get everyone back to work but now that these big corporations and real estate companies have money tied up in project s workers are expendable.
> 
> DW seems you removed a few guys from your block list. It s nice to see guys taking guys off instead of putting them on it.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah the only reason i flagged him was to protect jim,i couldn't deny the accusation myself ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Santa Ana PD: Robberies Increase By 50%, Suspects Using Face Covering Orders To Their Advantage"*

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2020/05/14/coronavirus-santa-ana-robberies-increase-suspects-face-covering-orders/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Fun facts


----------



## pottz

> *"Santa Ana PD: Robberies Increase By 50%, Suspects Using Face Covering Orders To Their Advantage"*
> 
> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2020/05/14/coronavirus-santa-ana-robberies-increase-suspects-face-covering-orders/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i gotta get me some of those masks


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *"Santa Ana PD: Robberies Increase By 50%, Suspects Using Face Covering Orders To Their Advantage"*
> 
> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2020/05/14/coronavirus-santa-ana-robberies-increase-suspects-face-covering-orders/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i gotta get me some of those masks
> 
> - pottz


*Amazon*
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=beagle+face+mask+reusable&crid=1EF8TXXGAZMY6&sprefix=beagle+face+mask%2Caps%2C258&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_16


----------



## pottz

> *"Santa Ana PD: Robberies Increase By 50%, Suspects Using Face Covering Orders To Their Advantage"*
> 
> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2020/05/14/coronavirus-santa-ana-robberies-increase-suspects-face-covering-orders/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> i gotta get me some of those masks
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Amazon*
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=beagle+face+mask+reusable&crid=1EF8TXXGAZMY6&sprefix=beagle+face+mask%2Caps%2C258&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_16
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


thanks dw,quite the selection.


----------



## wormil

> Anyone who sees her interview, should also see this doctor´s rebuttal.
> 
> Thanks for posting it!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I think youtube was down for a little bit yesterday, might have been why it stopped working for awhile. Hopefully they will watch it with an open mind but reading the comments below the video doesn't give me much hope.

Here is a video with just info on covid, the most in depth video I've seen on why and how it kills and why it's complicated for doctors and researchers. It's a bit technical but fairly short, might be harder to follow for people without a background in biology so I wasn't going to post it but my wife said she learned a lot from it and her education is in aeronautics.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*May 15th National Pizza Day*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You know those "people" who are saying drinking bleach and lysol will "cure" the virus?

Well, technically, they are right. A virus cannot thrive in a dead host.


----------



## pottz

> *May 15th National Pizza Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


cmon dw now i want some pizza !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I wanted some as well but my original post was proceeded by a diseased lung post followed by dead "host" and bleach comment * :>{*

*To heighten my appetite how about this one?*


----------



## pottz

> I wanted some as well but my original post was proceeded by a diseased lung post followed by dead "host" and bleach comment * :>{*
> 
> *To heighten my appetite how about this one?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


mmmmmm,looks spicey,just the way i like it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer: No full stadiums
https://www.freep.com/story/sports/2020/05/15/michigan-gov-gretchen-detroit-lions-fans/5200714002/

Arizona Gov. Doug Ducey Says Pro Sports Can Proceed Without Fans Starting May 16
https://www.si.com/sports-illustrated/2020/05/12/doug-ducey-arizona-sports-resume-may-16

Tic Toc the pendulum swings 
Left to Right or Right to Left
Closed to Open or Open to Closed
IMO I do not know???
Dinner time off for some pizza on National Pizza Day


----------



## pottz

it's a wacky world guys,i wish we had some leadership that actually listened to the experts and prepared for this like they were told to do,but hey it's only a 4 year job and when it's over and you dont get elected it's not your problem.right!!!!!!!!! ;-((((((((((((((((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> it s a wacky world guys,i wish we had some leadership that actually listened to the experts and prepared for this like they were told to do,but hey it s only a 4 year job and when it s over and you dont get elected it s not your problem.right!!!!!!!!! ;-((((((((((((((((
> 
> - pottz


----------



## wormil

We can order pizza but have to pick it up which I don't mind. Can you guys not buy pizza? That's a necessity like alcohol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We can order pizza but have to pick it up which I don t mind. Can you guys not buy pizza? That s a necessity like alcohol.
> 
> - Woodknack


Pizza was one of the frozen food items that were hoarded at the begging of this pandemic. But "pizza" is strong and COVID19 can't prevail over pizza.

*Pizza immune system police*


----------



## pottz

god bless pizza,try and stop that government-lol.


----------



## wormil

While armed protestors complained about temporary covid restrictions taking away their freedoms, they didn't protest this.

https://www.senate.gov/legislative/LIS/roll_call_lists/roll_call_vote_cfm.cfm?congress=116&session=2&vote=00092

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/05/limits-on-fbi-access-to-search-histories-fails-by-one-senate-vote/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ahh, Merican pizza! One thing I truly miss. And meatball subs, and chicken parm subs, and cheesesteak samiches. At one time I wanted to open a smallish Italian/American themed restaurant here on Majorca, so I could eat all these great things again, but working in a restaurant sucks, and managing one sucks even more, and it probably wouldnt have made any money cause no one here knows what any of that stuff is, and I am not Italian. So I make my own here at home, and it isnt the same, by far. On the plus side, at least my kids are educated on the merits of THE primary food group.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Fla. 2nd week of phase one opening. No spike so far.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here are ways your next car could be virus-proof*










https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/mark-phelan/2020/05/16/here-ways-your-next-car-could-virus-proof/5188959002/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
HONOR OUR LGBT ELDERS DAY - May 16*










or *National BarBQ Day*










So many choices in America…


----------



## pottz

> *
> HONOR OUR LGBT ELDERS DAY - May 16*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or *National BarBQ Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many choices in America…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


national bbq day,give me an hour to fire up the smoker,hell yeah!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thoughts 5/16 from East Valley AZ-* I am doing fantastic in so many ways but my inner self is telling something is not right. I see commerce in my area things are running and building up speed yet I see from the internet many parts of America are still on lockdown.
On the other hand, I have now lived through 2 pandemics Hong Kong flu and COVID-19. I decided to look up the Hong Kong flu-
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_flu
1918 Spanish flu (world war 1) commerce continued and so did the war as well as the 1968 Hong Kong flu (Viet Nam war). WOW! Full pandemic and yet I was able to see the multi-thousand 1969 Wood Stock festival. Today COVID19 we have commerce shut down. I'll be pondering this for a while. 
In the woodshop, I am getting closer to my COVID19 piece being finished- here is a sneak peek attached one is different than the other…



















Hapy Days…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> How many days does lgbt have?
> 
> - corelz125


*
Add this to your quest in lgbt…*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_LGBT_awareness_periods

I hope that this helps…
Blessings


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self deleted


----------



## pottz

> self deleted
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you chokin buddy-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Copy Captain


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Fury in Germany as thousands join protests across country over lockdown measures and a vaccine plan by Bill Gates as Angela Merkel's popularity falls*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8325909/Fury-Germany-thousands-expected-protest-country-lockdown-measures.html

I am old but the young seek freedom










Blessings


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *
> Fury in Germany as thousands join protests across country over lockdown measures and a vaccine plan by Bill Gates as Angela Merkel s popularity falls*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8325909/Fury-Germany-thousands-expected-protest-country-lockdown-measures.html
> 
> I am old but the young seek freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blessings
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I expect the herd to be significantly culled in the next 18 months +/-.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> Fury in Germany as thousands join protests across country over lockdown measures and a vaccine plan by Bill Gates as Angela Merkel s popularity falls*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8325909/Fury-Germany-thousands-expected-protest-country-lockdown-measures.html
> 
> I am old but the young seek freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blessings
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I expect the herd to be significantly culled in the next 18 months +/-.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## wormil

So Germans are protesting by laying out at a beach in Florida, that's my kind of protest but not sure there is actually is a "fury in Germany." < edit to add location >

https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-factcheck-protests-in-germany/false-claim-video-shows-protests-erupting-in-germany-against-nwo-bill-gates-sterilization-and-depopulation-campaign-idUSKBN22O25J

In any case I don't live in Germany and don't care what they do as long as they do it in their own country.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This is a train in Germany. If you fail to stand on a designated spot, the Polizei will escort you directly to the gulag. Oh wait, that gulag thing is in Russia.

Seriously,

Anyone who thinks this safety measure is not ridiculous needs to have their medication dosage revised.


----------



## pottz

hey id feel safer-WHAT THE [email protected]#K!!!!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Here´s another fun fact:

There is a string a spy satellites the US has deployed in orbit which are so sophisticated, the guys who moniter them can spend the entire shift zooming in on the finer details of the hotties on the beach wearing bikinis, or less, and likely really enjoy their job.

The system is called - get ready for it - Corona. Oooh, spooky coincidence.

Yes, I am attempting sarcasm.


----------



## pottz

> Here´s another fun fact:
> 
> There is a string a spy satellites the US has deployed in orbit which are so sophisticated, the guys who moniter them can spend the entire shift zooming in on the finer details of the hotties on the beach wearing bikinis, or less, and likely really enjoy their job.
> 
> The system is called - get ready for it - Corona. Oooh, spooky coincidence.
> 
> Yes, I am attempting sarcasm.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


YOU ALWAYS MAKE MY DAY!!!!!!!!!ROBS888 AGREES-HA HA AND HE CANT DISAGREE


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Germans must be loosing it. If Hitler would have had a little patience they would have had a good shot a winning WWII. We brought their top scientists over here to establish the space program and get to the Moon.


----------



## corelz125

It seems the lgbt have a day every other month and then they even get a parade. We can't even get a parade for father's day. Didn't Germany start one of the soccer leagues?


----------



## Peteybadboy

If you want to check beach traffic, go to the beach web cams. The media is showing pictues from the past in full season. Hardly anyone on our beaches. Be safe.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> It seems the lgbt have a day every other month and then they even get a parade. We can t even get a parade for father s day. Didn t Germany start one of the soccer leagues?
> 
> - corelz125


2replies:

Yes, German football/soccer is go. Not sure if they are limiting the amount of people in stadiums? Could be.

Without father´s, there would be no loonatics. They should at least acknowledge that with a "BI"-annual celebration parade.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Without father´s, there would be no loonatics. They should at least acknowledge that with a "BI"-annual celebration parade.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1 What would the world be like without loonatics? ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL TAKE YOUR PARENTS TO THE PLAYGROUND DAY*


----------



## corelz125

A husband exclaims to his wife one day, "Your butt is getting really big. It's bigger than the BBQ grill!" Later that night in bed, the husband makes some advances towards his wife who completely brushes him off. "What's wrong?" he asks. She answers, "Do you really think I'm going to fire up this big grill for one little weenie?"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A husband exclaims to his wife one day, "Your butt is getting really big. It s bigger than the BBQ grill!" Later that night in bed, the husband makes some advances towards his wife who completely brushes him off. "What s wrong?" he asks. She answers, "Do you really think I m going to fire up this big grill for one little weenie?"
> 
> - corelz125


+1 LOL


----------



## pottz

> A husband exclaims to his wife one day, "Your butt is getting really big. It s bigger than the BBQ grill!" Later that night in bed, the husband makes some advances towards his wife who completely brushes him off. "What s wrong?" he asks. She answers, "Do you really think I m going to fire up this big grill for one little weenie?"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> +1 LOL
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+2 hilarious


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Since things seem calm here and over there. I found in my heart to add some poetry. I hope that you enjoy and please read to the end where it is in bold.
*

*Dover Beach*
BY MATTHEW ARNOLD
The sea is calm tonight.
The tide is full, the moon lies fair
Upon the straits; on the French coast the light
Gleams and is gone; the cliffs of England stand,
Glimmering and vast, out in the tranquil bay.
Come to the window, sweet is the night-air!
Only, from the long line of spray
Where the sea meets the moon-blanched land,
Listen! you hear the grating roar
Of pebbles which the waves draw back, and fling,
At their return, up the high strand,
Begin, and cease, and then again begin,
With tremulous cadence slow, and bring
The eternal note of sadness in.

Sophocles long ago
Heard it on the Ægean, and it brought
Into his mind the turbid ebb and flow
Of human misery; we
Find also in the sound a thought,
Hearing it by this distant northern sea.

The Sea of Faith
Was once, too, at the full, and round earth's shore
Lay like the folds of a bright girdle furled.
But now I only hear
Its melancholy, long, withdrawing roar,
Retreating, to the breath
Of the night-wind, down the vast edges drear
And naked shingles of the world.

Ah, love, let us be true
To one another! for the world, which seems
To lie before us like a land of dreams,
So various, so beautiful, so new,
Hath really neither joy, nor love, nor light,
Nor certitude, nor peace, nor help for pain;
And we are here as on a darkling plain
Swept with confused alarms of struggle and flight,
*Where ignorant armies clash by night.*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

In an attempt to compliment that fine poem somehow, drawn from my reserve of saved screen-captures. Nature surely is awesome. Occasionally, people can be also.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"Where ignorant armies clash by night"

I have often thought the history of mankind only has 3 stages; preparing for war, war and recovering from war.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Pole dancing and hand sanitizer: Wyoming strip club reopens with 'masks on, clothes off' party"*
(Note article edited without photos)

"usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2020/05/17/strip-clubs-reopening-wyoming-club-throws-masks-on-party/5190889002
CHEYENNE, Wyo. - Cleo counts out crumpled dollars, straightening the bills as she stacks them neatly on her bare leg.

"Twenty-two dollars," the 23-year-old exclaims. "Not too bad!"

All around her, more than a dozen nearly naked women are dancing on the stage and swinging from a brass pole as music thumps and customers shower the dancers with money. It's like any other night at this rural strip club on the Colorado-Wyoming border, with one notable exception: While the dancers are all wearing barely-there outfits, every one of them is wearing a mask.

Some are bandannas. Some are surgical masks. One looks as if it was swiped from a construction site. They're a seemingly odd accessory for women wearing a mix of g-strings, bikinis and lingerie.

But this is the time of coronavirus, and following state rules, the women are wearing them as they feel out their first night back in business. For Cleo, that $22 is the first income she has earned in weeks. And she's ready to make more, even if it brings her far closer to customers than the state's 6-foot-social distancing guidelines.

"I feel like my makeup is sweating off under this thing," she adds from behind her bandanna, then looks up as the music changes. "Oh, that's my song. Gotta go."

Cleo, who didn't want her legal name used because of potential harassment, clambers up onto the stage and begins spinning around the pole, her 5-inch-high shoes banging together as she bends backward to rest both her feet and head on the floor to a scattering of cheers and whoops.

Welcome to The Den, one of the first strip clubs in the country to reopen amid the coronavirus pandemic. To celebrate its grand reopening, the club threw a "masks on, clothes off" party Friday night.

Because Wyoming has had so few coronavirus cases, state health officials on Friday allowed most businesses to reopen, including sit-down restaurants and bars, which is how The Den is licensed. Likely due to its large size and small population, Wyoming has had few coronavirus cases. Officials say they've confirmed just 541 cases, with another 175 listed as probable, and only seven deaths.

"I'm super-excited. I'm a little nervous because the virus is still out there, but I'm glad to be able to go to work, because a lot of people can't yet," says dancer Doris Craig, 20, between performances. "The stimulus money was nice, but that's going to run out, and I don't like to feel like I'm dependent on the government."

While other bars and restaurants across the country are slowly reopening with strict distancing and safety protocols, establishments across Wyoming are taking a looser approach based largely on the widespread sentiment here that the coronavirus is mostly an urban illness affecting elderly people in nursing homes. At The Den, hand sanitizer is everywhere, but dancers are also touching patrons and exchanging cash, which can carry the virus.

The Den owner Kim Chavez says she doesn't feel completely secure in reopening, but she felt she had no choice but to open alongside other bars in Cheyenne, some of which started serving at 9 a.m. The Den shut down just after Easter, and performers, who are all legally considered independent contractors, went without pay until they began working again Friday night. Several said they applied for unemployment, but most said they scraped by on savings and the generosity of friends and family. Federal stimulus programs, including the Small Business Administration's Paycheck Protection Program, specifically bar adult-oriented businesses and performers from applying for help.

"We knew that once our doors closed, we were screwed until we could reopen," Chavez said. "If I'd gotten the PPP I might not have opened today. This is a risk we're taking."

As the crowd builds, Chavez walks the club's rooms, restocking hand sanitizer and greeting longtime customers. She and her husband, a former police officer, have owned the club for 15 years, and they say they've worked hard to create a welcoming environment for dancers and patrons alike.

For their part, the dancers said they missed the money - theycan earn more than $1,000 on a good night - but also the sense of camaraderie they share. The Den has about 25 dancers on rotation.

After running a thick stack of bills through a counting machine, Chavez squirts sanitizer onto her hands and looks over the crowd.

"That was the hardest part about being shut: worrying about the girls," Chavez said. "It was heartbreaking because you know every girl's story."

It's a pattern repeated for thousands of performers across the country, said Elizabeth Thomas, president of the International Entertainment Adult Union. Thomas said stripping or dancing is a fallback way for many women to pay the bills when other jobs are scarce, so they were hit harder when those jobs vanished.

More than 36.5million Americans have applied for unemployment since the pandemic began and businesses across the country closed and laid off workers. The federal government doesn't specifically track the number of people working in the adult entertainment industry.

In addition to the loss of income, Thomas said, many dancers she has talked to have desperately missed the attention they get when working. They are, after all, performers.

"It's been very, very difficult. Most of us don't have anything else to fall back on," Thomas said. "You wonder why the food banks are so busy? There's no way for these girls to pay their rent."

Several of The Den's dancers said they tried to earn money performing online, but that's a surprisingly hard niche to break into, Thomas said, because there's already so much free content, and because online performers who've spent years building their followings garner most of the views.

"You're competing with millions of other girls," she said. "And it's harder to do - you have to talk, text and be a pretzel."

As The Den's parking lot fills with pickups and SUVs, the mostly male crowd inside grows. Chavez says the crowdis a mix of regulars and unfamiliar faces. Oil and gas companies have large operations in the area, and many of the men look as if they've come in from the oilfields for the night.

None of them are wearing masks, and they're clearly looking for a much smaller social distance than Americans have become accustomed to as dancers wrap their legs around them from the stage. Thomas, the union president, said she's worried that customers won't feel safe returning to clubs, although The Den was about as busy as usual for a Friday night, Chavez says.

Munching on a slice of freshly delivered Domino's pepperoni pizza, with her white bandanna temporarily hanging around her neck, dancer Breauna Grover says during a break that she's not worried about getting sick. At 24 years old, the self-described conspiracy theorist says she believes the virus poses little danger. Besides, she says, she missed the customers and dancers to whom she has became close over the past two years.

"That's why it's so great: People have to pay attention to you because you're naked," she says with a laugh.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL HIV VACCINE AWARENESS DAY - May 18*










I knew of a friend who got HIV from a blood transfusion back when this started up…Sad


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

After conducting an independent study of all currently available information ( independent because it was yours truly who conducted the study), the only conclusion that may be drawn is that dunderhead politicians are naturally immune to Sars-Covid19.

Havent you noticed too? Worldwide. None of them are dead.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1


----------



## wormil

> Havent you noticed too? Worldwide. None of them are dead.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


It's amazing what top quality medical care will do for you. Just ask Tom Hanks.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Havent you noticed too? Worldwide. None of them are dead.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> It s amazing what top quality medical care will do for you. Just ask Tom Hanks.
> 
> - Woodknack


+1

And, LOL. That guy. Great ACK-TOR.


----------



## pottz

good to hear the strip clubs are re opening,id say there an essential business.funny the girls wear masks but not the customers,i guess catching the virus is the least thing some of them are worried about catching ;- )


----------



## wormil

In college I lived across the street from a strip club, used to go there in the afternoons to do my homework. First time or two they really gave me the 3rd degree about why I was doing homework in their club but as long as I bought 2 drinks and sat at a table they didn't care. The girls would come around and chat sometimes when they were bored.


----------



## torus

> In college I lived across the street from a strip club, used to go there in the afternoons to do my homework. First time or two they really gave me the 3rd degree about why I was doing homework in their club but as long as I bought 2 drinks and sat at a table they didn t care. The girls would come around and chat sometimes when they were bored.
> 
> - Woodknack


Rick, so many questions…..

1) What was going on in your living space so you have to retreat to the strip club?
2) Ar you sure it is called homework?
3) And if it does, what kind of college it was?

)))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One night about 9 or 10 PM, our volunteer fire station was toned out to a natural gas fire at the Brass Tiger in Federal Way. The Brass Tiger was a strip club of the highest order complete with dancing girls, a pole or two, a private client area; the whole nine yards.

A man's significant other suspected he might be enjoying the show. He saw her when she came in the front door. Rather than try to remain anonymous in the large, lowly lite main show room, he panicked and ran for the back door.

Rather than give chase, the significant other decided to cut him off at the pass. She exited the establishment, jumped in her car, drove around back and tried to run over him as he exited. He jumped back and she hit the back of the building breaking off the gas meter and damaging the electrical service above it. The electrical sparks ignited the gas.

By the time we arrived from Station 5 on the eastern side of the district, crews were in place protecting the exposures in the building. The gas company was on the scene to turn the gas off. The building had been evacuated. All the customers had left for home. The parking lot was full of bikini clad girls and volunteers and a few paid firemen on standby. It was a cold winter night about 35 or 40 F and sprinkling lightly.

The crews with their 2 1/2s contained the fire to a few square feet as the flames on the back of the building shot about 25 feet into the air. Meanwhile, the officer in charge would not let the girls back into the building to get their clothes, coats, purses or car keys. Shivering in the light winter rain, the civic minded volunteers volunteered their bunker coats to the shivering bikini clad strippers and took their turn shivering in the rain. Washington Natural Gas employees found a gas valve rather quickly but the fire continued to burn into the wee hours of the winter morning. The commercial service had a parallel feed and they were unable to locate the second valve.

I don't remember what time of the morning it was when they finally got the fire turned off, but I had had enough of that foolishness for one night and only got a couple hours sleep before I left for work.


----------



## corelz125

A man walked into his backyard one morning and found there was a gorilla in a tree. He called a gorilla-removal service, and soon a serviceman arrived with a stick, a Chihuahua, a pair of handcuffs and a shotgun. "Now listen carefully," he told the homeowner, "I'm going to climb the tree and poke the gorilla with this stick until he falls to the ground. The trained Chihuahua will then go right for his, uh, sensitive area, and when the gorilla instinctively crosses his hands in front to protect himself, you slap the handcuffs on" "Ok, got it." the homeowner replied. "But whats that shotgun for?" "If I fall out of the tree before the gorilla," the man said, "shoot the Chihuahua."


----------



## wormil

> Rick, so many questions…..
> 
> 1) What was going on in your living space so you have to retreat to the strip club?
> 2) Ar you sure it is called homework?
> 3) And if it does, what kind of college it was?
> 
> )))
> 
> - torus


I lived above a car stereo shop so 9-5 everyday was BOOM BOOM BOOM, much like the strip club but without the bewbs. And I was studying biology both in and out of school.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*TopMax-* again fine writing on such a sensitive topic.

*WoodKnack*- You're the man +1

*Any thoughts on what it will be like when these businesses reopen?*

Grand opening on the 25th for a *Golden Corral* in the east valley AZ










I wonder how the two businesses will do their social distancing protocol?








Anybody from Nevada "give us a shoutout."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks DW.

I studied biology a few times at the Brass Tiger when it wasn't on fire ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Political reach out 
*

*Az Rep. Warren Petersen*'s bill to starting to take away benefits from those who have and will sacrifice their health for a job or "classroom". He wants people back to work- Yeah! 
Question: which he does not answer what are and will be the working conditions for the protection of COVID? *Here is a challenge to Rep. Peterson on May 25th the Golden Corral is having a Grand Opening take yourself and family there and enjoy a meal. Let us know what you think,

*









*
Side note this is a shrine in my community (south of me)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good news- Go Target!!!!!

Some chains to end "hero bonuses" but Target to keep paying*

https://www.freep.com/story/news/2020/05/18/chains-end-hero-bonuses-target-keep-paying/5216155002/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

CorelZ
Bob
Rick

You guys is funny!

This article was probably funny at the time. Now, not so much. But what I think is funny here, is that the editor could not forsee that clothing styles would shed any sort of style and devolve into, well, what we have today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> CorelZ
> Bob
> Rick
> 
> You guys is funny!
> 
> This article was probably funny at the time. Now, not so much. But what I think is funny here, is that the editor could not forsee that clothing styles would shed any sort of style and devolve into, well, what we have today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


VERY PRECEPTIVE ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have no doubt whatsoever that this guy has been smokin dope. Look at those chinese eyes! And I guess it is nice for her not to have to straighten her hair anymore, like she used to be frontin.


----------



## pottz

> A man walked into his backyard one morning and found there was a gorilla in a tree. He called a gorilla-removal service, and soon a serviceman arrived with a stick, a Chihuahua, a pair of handcuffs and a shotgun. "Now listen carefully," he told the homeowner, "I m going to climb the tree and poke the gorilla with this stick until he falls to the ground. The trained Chihuahua will then go right for his, uh, sensitive area, and when the gorilla instinctively crosses his hands in front to protect himself, you slap the handcuffs on" "Ok, got it." the homeowner replied. "But whats that shotgun for?" "If I fall out of the tree before the gorilla," the man said, "shoot the Chihuahua."
> 
> - corelz125


love it your jokes make my day.


----------



## pottz

> CorelZ
> Bob
> Rick
> 
> You guys is funny!
> 
> This article was probably funny at the time. Now, not so much. But what I think is funny here, is that the editor could not forsee that clothing styles would shed any sort of style and devolve into, well, what we have today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> VERY PRECEPTIVE ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


might become reality soon ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> VERY PRECEPTIVE ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> might become reality soon ?
> 
> - pottz


Once they get production up and running you will see them on the street. Just like TP now, shortages ;-)


----------



## pottz

here in the L.A. area we seem to have finally gotten past most of the shortages,i was in the local market last week and the had tp,paper towels and kleenex so maybe people realize they dont have to keep hoarding.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz don't forget the last slice of pizza!*


----------



## robscastle

Hey why not drop by and see our nice Mooloolaba area when you cut loose

Our meals on the day we visited ranged between -

Crispy Skin Tasmanian Atlantic Salmon, served with a fresh garden salad and chips ($21.90);
Salt and Pepper Calamari, served with lemon wedges, beer-battered chips (just the right portion size) and a garden salad ($21.90);
Tempura Mooloolaba King Prawns, served with beer battered chips and a garden salad ($27.90); and
Coconut Mooloolaba King Prawns, coconut encrusted King Prawns, served with chips and a garden salad ($32.90)










Or even a day trip to North Stradbroke Island and maybe Morton Island.



















I also had a picture of me in a strip club but thought I better not post it JIC!
(Note article edited without photos)


----------



## chuckin

> *Interestingly enough here is an interaction I had with someone over at IAP this morning.*
> 
> 
> 
> GraiDawg said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a over hyped thing - unless you are over 80 or immuno compromised its nothing to seriously wory about. we are probbably all going to get it, much like the flu, and 99% of us will get better
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is nurse at a hospital.This is real as it gets.Please be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> Andybb said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but are you an immunologist or work for the CDC? The doctor from China who first raised the alarm was in his mid 40 s when he died. I live near and and work in Kirkland, WA, the "epicenter" of the US outbreak (a suburb of Seattle). My wife is an administrative nurse in the school district and they are closing for a month starting Monday. It is no joke here and I know someone who has died from it. She was not 80.
> 
> I m sorry. I genuinely didn t mean to sound short or rude but my office window looks out on Microsoft headquarters. That building is mostly unoccupied right now. When lay people shoot from the hip with words like hype and 99% I have to react. 1% of 300M people is 3M people and that s just here in the US. The WHO has declared this a pandemic. People here have stopped shaking hands and half of our staff are not at work today and rush hour traffic is about half of what it normally is. There is no treatment or vaccine for this unlike the flu. We are not panicking but we are taking it seriously. It s not about the disease so much as it is about stopping the spread.
> 
> Again, sorry if I sounded rude.
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What I don t understand is why people are hoarding toilet paper. Even if it was a zombie apocalypse why would you need more toilet paper? *
> 
> - Andybb
Click to expand...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hey why not drop by and see our nice Mooloolaba area when you cut loose
> 
> Our meals on the day we visited ranged between -
> 
> Crispy Skin Tasmanian Atlantic Salmon, served with a fresh garden salad and chips ($21.90);
> Salt and Pepper Calamari, served with lemon wedges, beer-battered chips (just the right portion size) and a garden salad ($21.90);
> Tempura Mooloolaba King Prawns, served with beer battered chips and a garden salad ($27.90); and
> Coconut Mooloolaba King Prawns, coconut encrusted King Prawns, served with chips and a garden salad ($32.90)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or even a day trip to North Stradbroke Island and maybe Morton Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had a picture of me in a strip club but thought I better not post it JIC!
> 
> - robscastle


*
I didn't see any "duck" on the menu?*


----------



## pottz

> Hey why not drop by and see our nice Mooloolaba area when you cut loose
> 
> Our meals on the day we visited ranged between -
> 
> Crispy Skin Tasmanian Atlantic Salmon, served with a fresh garden salad and chips ($21.90);
> Salt and Pepper Calamari, served with lemon wedges, beer-battered chips (just the right portion size) and a garden salad ($21.90);
> Tempura Mooloolaba King Prawns, served with beer battered chips and a garden salad ($27.90); and
> Coconut Mooloolaba King Prawns, coconut encrusted King Prawns, served with chips and a garden salad ($32.90)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or even a day trip to North Stradbroke Island and maybe Morton Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had a picture of me in a strip club but thought I better not post it JIC!
> 
> - robscastle
> 
> *
> I didn t see any "duck" on the menu?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah those all look delicious but im with dw,a nice roasted duck cant be beat,unless you get an old tough one,there hard to swallow,takes a lot of vino to wash em down ;-)


----------



## corelz125

Yea I love the wealthy and politicians rushing people back to work but in the mean time they will not be any where close to the general public. The old duck comes pre marinated just cook. Same here the store shelves aren't as empty as they have been.


----------



## pottz

> Yea I love the wealthy and politicians rushing people back to work but in the mean time they will not be any where close to the general public. The old duck comes pre marinated just cook. Same here the store shelves aren t as empty as they have been.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah i guess once youve got enough to last a few years you back off a little-lol.


----------



## pottz

a liitle humor from a good friend of the donalds,for security reason i cant say who!*
*
*

Dr. Anthony Fauci, Director of the U.S. National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases told the President: "This morning, 3 Brazilians were killed by Covid-19."

Trump's face went egg-shell white with shock. The blood drained from his face and to everyone's amazement he collapsed on the floor.

Minutes passed and to everyone's relief President Trump got up shakily and then sat back on his chair.

His staff was nothing less than stunned at this display of emotion from their President, nervously watching as he sat, head in hands, waiting for him to faint again.

Finally, the President looked up and with a shaky quivering voice asked Dr Fauci, *"*How many people is a brazillion?"**


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *"*How many people is a *brazillion?"*
> 
> - pottz


*Urban dictionary definition(s)
https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Brazillion

*Here is a better one- *

DW says to Pottz " the crickets are chirping"
Pottz says- (fill in an ending)
*


----------



## corelz125

Haha I've heard one similar to that before. They shut down a Yeshiva school in Brooklyn the other day. They had 70 kids in there no masks or distancing. When they shut the school, everyone loaded on to buses.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> They shut down a Yeshiva school in Brooklyn the other day. They had 70 kids in there no masks or distancing. When they shut the school, everyone loaded on to buses.
> 
> - corelz125


*They must have God's blessing*
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/19/us/new-york-yeshiva-school-shut-down-mayor-de-blasio/index.html
IMO opinion one must choose what one believes in… What I like is that they hold steadfast to their beliefs.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> here in the L.A. area we seem to have finally gotten past most of the shortages,i was in the local market last week and the had tp,paper towels and kleenex so maybe people realize they dont have to keep hoarding.
> 
> - pottz


If they quit hording now the market may collapse. The producers will quit producing. ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*TopMax*- The companies know supply and demand and instead of collapsing they "Adjust". Which begs some thought the hoarders have their supply which will last them???? years maybe. IMO, people in western civilization want "toilet paper" and now it has returned. Until humans stop bowel movements.

*Mr. Whipple*


----------



## bandit571

I'm waiting around..until the yard/barn/estate sale season kicks off…..Antique malls opened up last week…


----------



## Tedruge

I got a bunch of wood near the start of all this, so I've been surviving.


----------



## pottz

> I got a bunch of wood near the start of all this, so I ve been surviving.
> 
> - Tedruge


your late,ive been hoarding wood for 30+ years.the woodworker who dies with the most wood wins-lol.


----------



## pottz

> *"*How many people is a *brazillion?"*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Urban dictionary definition(s)
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Brazillion
> 
> *Here is a better one- *
> 
> DW says to Pottz " the crickets are chirping"
> Pottz says- _
> *
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


the problem when you hear a cricket it's never coming from where it sounds,you never really know where there at do you ? ha ha !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## robscastle




----------



## robscastle




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Looks like Spain is soon to declare wearing a mask in public, everywhere, mandatory. Already is on public transport, and in places where distancing cannot be maintained, whatever that means. And, looks like they will be allowing tourist flights back in July sometime. It will be funny to see all the rotund, freakishly white, mostly naked tourists walrusing on the beach wearing masks.

Of course, this item below will be the season´s must have for all the emotionally alienated, mentally challenged, deplorables who dont habitate the beach.

Seriously though, if it is ever mandated that we must wear one of these, I am gonna, I am gonna….. well, I dont know what I will do; but a bout of alcoholism may be involved to numb the painful realization that humanity has lost its way.


----------



## pottz

> Looks like Spain is soon to declare wearing a mask in public, everywhere, mandatory. Already is on public transport, and in places where distancing cannot be maintained, whatever that means. And, looks like they will be allowing tourist flights back in July sometime. It will be funny to see all the rotund, freakishly white, mostly naked tourists walrusing on the beach wearing masks.
> 
> Of course, this item below will be the season´s must have for all the emotionally alienated, mentally challenged, deplorables who dont habitate the beach.
> 
> Seriously though, if it is ever mandated that we must wear one of these, I am gonna, I am gonna….. well, I dont know what I will do; but a bout of alcoholism may be involved to numb the painful realization that humanity has lost its way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


very stylish,what colors does it come in ? must be real comfortable on a hot humid day-lol.


----------



## RCCinNC

Oh my god Pottz! This is the nuthouse you invited me into!?

I am forever grateful….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This Local Brand Is Making Cuomo, Newsom, and Fauci Underpants*










https://www.lamag.com/lalifeandstyle/fauci-panties/


----------



## pottz

> Oh my god Pottz! This is the nuthouse you invited me into!?
> 
> I am forever grateful….
> 
> - RCCinNC


yeah it's a little more interesting on this thread,huh?


----------



## pottz

> *This Local Brand Is Making Cuomo, Newsom, and Fauci Underpants*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lamag.com/lalifeandstyle/fauci-panties/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


now that will turn any man on with the virus on :-O


----------



## RCCinNC

People magazine promoting Fauci as sexiest man of the year? My chances for next year look so much better.

Any chance we'll see Pottz , ToppamaxSurviver, Desert _Woodworker…Or, (and I'd buy these for the bride)..."Bob" panties?

Y'all are fringe.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Oh my god Pottz! This is the nuthouse you invited me into!?
> 
> I am forever grateful….
> 
> - RCCinNC


Yup, we have alot of fringe fun here, now. Welcome to corona crazy land.


----------



## pottz

> People magazine promoting Fauci as sexiest man of the year? My chances for next year look so much better.
> 
> Any chance we'll see Pottz , ToppamaxSurviver, Desert _Woodworker…Or, (and I'd buy these for the bride)..."Bob" panties?
> 
> Y'all are fringe.
> 
> - RCCinNC


i wanna see the little black duck version,come only in xlrg-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Yes Pottz, be careful what you wish for * :>)*


----------



## pottz

> Yes Pottz, be careful what you wish for * :>)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*YIKES !!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Graduation day in Japan*









*
like it or not welcome to the brave new world*


----------



## pottz

> *Graduation day in Japan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> like it or not welcome to the brave new world*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im sure it brings a tear to the eyes of the parents when their robot gets it's diploma ;-\


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- maybe not, for the Japanese are leaders in robots and this could possibly be the new norm… not only for them but for world society?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ps*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I'll close with a COVID poem- translated. Also, I like and enjoy is something from nature 
1st the poem and then 2nd my inspiration pic. Whether you like them or not that is what inspires the OP.*

Yes there is fear.
Yes there is isolation.
Yes there is panic buying.
Yes there is sickness.
Yes there is even death.
But,
They say that in Wuhan after so many years of noise
You can hear the birds again.
They say that after just a few weeks of quiet
The sky is no longer thick with fumes
But blue and grey and clear.
They say that in the streets of Assisi
People are singing to each other
across the empty squares,
keeping their windows open
so that those who are alone
may hear the sounds of family around them.
They say that a hotel in the West of Ireland
Is offering free meals and delivery to the housebound.
Today a young woman I know

is busy spreading fliers with her number
through the neighbourhood
So that the elders may have someone to call on.
Today Churches, Synagogues, Mosques and Temples
are preparing to welcome
and shelter the homeless, the sick, the weary
All over the world people are slowing down and reflecting
All over the world people are looking at their neighbours in a new way
All over the world people are waking up to a new reality
To how big we really are.
To how little control we really have.
To what really matters.
To Love.
So we pray and we remember that
Yes there is fear.
But there does not have to be hate.
Yes there is isolation.
But there does not have to be loneliness.
Yes there is panic buying.
But there does not have to be meanness.
Yes there is sickness.
But there does not have to be disease of the soul
Yes there is even death.
But there can always be a rebirth of love.
Wake to the choices you make as to how to live now.
Today, breathe.
Listen, behind the factory noises of your panic
The birds are singing again
The sky is clearing,
Spring is coming,
And we are always encompassed by Love.
Open the windows of your soul
And though you may not be able
to touch across the empty square,
Sing

*Pic: from my youth 1950's*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This is in the States somewhere. Ahh, human ingenuity.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL WAITSTAFF DAY May 21st *










"Waitstaff, servers, are a big determining factor in the quality of your dining experience. They serve as the communicator between the diner and the kitchen. While meeting the needs of several tables at once they also represent the restaurant by being knowledgeable and efficient. They are key to creating an extraordinary dining experience. The food may be delicious, but their attentiveness and attitude can make or change the whole experience."
*for example here is a waiter serving "duck", which is a dish that needs to be handled with care.*


----------



## wormil

Finally got around to do taxes this year. I'm following up with a gin & tonic, probably should have gone martini.


----------



## RCCinNC

Or one of those disgusting (imho) ridiculously sweet rum drinks with an umbrella in it. Something to take that bitter taste out of your mouth…
I suggest more than one, regardless.

My sympathies Rick.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Finally got around to do taxes this year. I m following up with a gin & tonic, probably should have gone martini.
> 
> - Woodknack


*Ironically, I'm scheduled to file mine on Mon… I will post on the outcome + or - and how I will celebrate/react you'll have to come back on Monday.*
Image #1










Image#2


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*AI (artificial intelligence) IMO the future will make headway soon in broadcast journalism but also, the schools.*










https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8343441/Chinese-state-news-agency-unveils-worlds-3D-AI-anchor.html


----------



## pottz

> *NATIONAL WAITSTAFF DAY May 21st *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Waitstaff, servers, are a big determining factor in the quality of your dining experience. They serve as the communicator between the diner and the kitchen. While meeting the needs of several tables at once they also represent the restaurant by being knowledgeable and efficient. They are key to creating an extraordinary dining experience. The food may be delicious, but their attentiveness and attitude can make or change the whole experience."
> *for example here is a waiter serving "duck", which is a dish that needs to be handled with care.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


all hail the food service people that feed us through this,please be considerate and leave at least a 15% tip when you get take out,they make minimum wage and need our support.it's a small price to pay for someone that risks their health to make us a burger or sandwich for a wage that doesn't even pay the rent.peace my friends,


----------



## corelz125

Did my taxes before all of this started even got my refund check right before things shut down.


----------



## pottz

> Did my taxes before all of this started even got my refund check right before things shut down.
> 
> - corelz125


i hate to gloat but i changed cpa's and got the biggest refund ever and paid 250 bucks less to do it.lets say ive got a new cpa-lol.


----------



## DS

That moment I realize,
"Oh yeh, I still gotta do my taxes…."


----------



## corelz125

> Did my taxes before all of this started even got my refund check right before things shut down.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i hate to gloat but i changed cpa s and got the biggest refund ever and paid 250 bucks less to do it.lets say ive got a new cpa-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Ever since the orange man changed the tax laws I get 50% less than before him.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i hate to gloat but i changed cpa s and got the biggest refund ever and paid 250 bucks less to do it.lets say ive got a new cpa-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Then how did you celebrate?


----------



## pottz

> i hate to gloat but i changed cpa s and got the biggest refund ever and paid 250 bucks less to do it.lets say ive got a new cpa-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Then how did you celebrate?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i throw my mask in the the fire pit and drink some good wine,and say enough is enough,and then i live begin to live again.i dont wont to offend anyone but i and many of my friends,some that are losing everything theve built over many years are losing everything they have worked many years for.so i say *enough!!!* so do what you need to do and im gonna do what i nned to do….............peace jocks!


----------



## rockusaf

> *NATIONAL WAITSTAFF DAY May 21st *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Waitstaff, servers, are a big determining factor in the quality of your dining experience. They serve as the communicator between the diner and the kitchen. While meeting the needs of several tables at once they also represent the restaurant by being knowledgeable and efficient. They are key to creating an extraordinary dining experience. The food may be delicious, but their attentiveness and attitude can make or change the whole experience."
> *for example here is a waiter serving "duck", which is a dish that needs to be handled with care.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The wife and I have been supporting local restaurants lately more than normal. We're not struggling like some and since I gotta eat if I can help others at the same time that's a win-win.

Rock


----------



## pottz

> *NATIONAL WAITSTAFF DAY May 21st *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Waitstaff, servers, are a big determining factor in the quality of your dining experience. They serve as the communicator between the diner and the kitchen. While meeting the needs of several tables at once they also represent the restaurant by being knowledgeable and efficient. They are key to creating an extraordinary dining experience. The food may be delicious, but their attentiveness and attitude can make or change the whole experience."
> *for example here is a waiter serving "duck", which is a dish that needs to be handled with care.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> The wife and I have been supporting local restaurants lately more than normal. We re not struggling like some and since I gotta eat if I can help others at the same time that s a win-win.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


thank brother you dont know how much this means to them,so many are barely hanging on.together we can keep them alive-peace.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Did my taxes before all of this started even got my refund check right before things shut down.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i hate to gloat but i changed cpa s and got the biggest refund ever and paid 250 bucks less to do it.lets say ive got a new cpa-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ever since the orange man changed the tax laws I get 50% less than before him.
> 
> - corelz125


1984-ish doublespeak always sounds so good when they pitch it to the common folk.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

*So, this is an article from Natural News, which used to be a good source for info on health and nutrition related topics. Then he went all political and commercial, so the site isnt as trustworthy as it once was. Anyway, I thought the article contained some interesting info. Further down in the article he gets all conspiracy-ey, so I only clipped the section that can be vetted. Chlorine dioxide is used commonly for water-treatment.

I think this is what Trump was talking about when he suggested a treatment for the Rona, and the media took it all out of context and implied he meant drinking bleach.
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL MARITIME DAY - May 22*










*The choice for selecting this particular day is for the thousands of cruise ship workers still stranded at sea due to the COVID19
*
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/apr/30/no-end-in-sight-100000-crew-on-cruise-ships-stranded-at-sea-coronavirus


----------



## RCCinNC

> i hate to gloat but i changed cpa s and got the biggest refund ever and paid 250 bucks less to do it.lets say ive got a new cpa-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Then how did you celebrate?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i throw my mask in the the fire pit and drink some good wine,and say enough is enough,and then i live begin to live again.i dont wont to offend anyone but i and many of my friends,some that are losing everything theve built over many years are losing everything they have worked many years for.so i say *enough!!!* so do what you need to do and im gonna do what i nned to do….............peace jocks!
> 
> - pottz


And peace to you brother. The tragedy of ruined lives and careers is incalculable. I'm not sure how to balance all the issues, nor do I have anything to say that would not sound patronizing or shallow…
These words included.

I ask one favor. Keep the mask. It could save yours, or another's life.

...and frankly, I'd kind of miss you….plus, what would I do with the Pottz panties that I commissioned?
Not like there's a lot of Pottz's out there….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Not like there's a lot of Pottz's out there….
> 
> - RCCinNC


Fellow LJock the Pottz doesn't converse with chit-chat he sends a "response" and that is it! Read what he wrote then then the issue is solved and we go on, for I have never to know him to be wrong
I stand by Pottz for on Monday I'll try his tax man. Full report on Monday


----------



## RCCinNC

> Not like there's a lot of Pottz's out there….
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> Fellow LJock the Pottz doesn t converse with chit-chat he sends a "response" and that is it! Read what he wrote then then the issue is solved and we go on, for I have never to know him to be wrong
> I stand by Pottz for on Monday I ll try his tax man. Full report on Monday
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I never said I wasn't standing beside him Desert….and whether any of us agrees or doesn't agree on certain issues, doesn't mean we can't show concern and empathy for one another…and none of us should be criticized or negated for doing so.


----------



## pottz

> i hate to gloat but i changed cpa s and got the biggest refund ever and paid 250 bucks less to do it.lets say ive got a new cpa-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Then how did you celebrate?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i throw my mask in the the fire pit and drink some good wine,and say enough is enough,and then i live begin to live again.i dont wont to offend anyone but i and many of my friends,some that are losing everything theve built over many years are losing everything they have worked many years for.so i say *enough!!!* so do what you need to do and im gonna do what i nned to do….............peace jocks!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> And peace to you brother. The tragedy of ruined lives and careers is incalculable. I'm not sure how to balance all the issues, nor do I have anything to say that would not sound patronizing or shallow…
> These words included.
> 
> I ask one favor. Keep the mask. It could save yours, or another's life.
> 
> ...and frankly, I'd kind of miss you….plus, what would I do with the Pottz panties that I commissioned?
> Not like there's a lot of Pottz's out there….
> 
> - RCCinNC


no ive still got mine and always wear it,what id like to do and what i do are two different things.right now thats what we all need to do,stay safe.


----------



## robscastle

here is a few pictures I took in Sydney no doubt will give appreciators of fine things a smile


----------



## pottz

the gt is as fine as it gets,but whats in the bag in the trunk my friend ?your car or maybe a "close" friend perhaps !


----------



## pottz

> Not like there's a lot of Pottz's out there….
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> Fellow LJock the Pottz doesn t converse with chit-chat he sends a "response" and that is it! Read what he wrote then then the issue is solved and we go on, for I have never to know him to be wrong
> I stand by Pottz for on Monday I ll try his tax man. Full report on Monday
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I never said I wasn't standing beside him Desert….and whether any of us agrees or doesn't agree on certain issues, doesn't mean we can't show concern and empathy for one another…and none of us should be criticized or negated for doing so.
> 
> - RCCinNC


your cool RCCinNC dw is just a little protective at times,he's a good friend as are you.were all good guys.


----------



## bandit571

A long time ago…it was known as Decoration Day….started out as relatives of fallen Union soldiers met at the graveyards, to lay a wreath of flowers, and maybe a flag….
Later, it became a day to remember all who had gave their lives in the service of their country….Maybe a parade out to the graveyard, a speech or two….Taps were played…..graves were decorated….

Later, this became know as Memorial Day….parades, cookouts, maybe a car race….if it fell on a weekday, people might get a paid day off…...My, how times have changed…

It is not about the Parades, as they will never see them
It is not about the day off, cookouts, car race….as they will never see them…
It IS about that Farmboy, fighting Redcoats
That Militia soldier, watching his capitol city burn
The Trooper on a long ride to Mexico City
Those boys in Butternut and Blue
Those "cowboys" charging up a hill called Kettle…and dying of Yellow Fever
Those Doughboys, standing in a muddy trench, waiting to run across a field full of bullets
Those service men and Women, being a part of the Greatest Generation…
Those fellows in Frozen Korea, hoping they can reach home
Those Grunts, doing their Tour of Duty…..
Those people, trying to save a country from a tyrant, and getting blown up along a dusty road
Remember these gentle souls, this weekend, and hope there is no longer a trench, a hill, a burning airplane, a dusty road, or any other hazards of war…...They paid the price, for you to enjoy this weekend….Remember them.


----------



## robscastle

The GT is in the warehouse we use for the Ebikes belongs to his next door neighbor.
My No 1 son Adam who owns the ebike business built the Escort and its his pet project
I think its a car cover in the boot …nothing too sinister! (like swims with the fishes)


----------



## pottz

> A long time ago…it was known as Decoration Day….started out as relatives of fallen Union soldiers met at the graveyards, to lay a wreath of flowers, and maybe a flag….
> Later, it became a day to remember all who had gave their lives in the service of their country….Maybe a parade out to the graveyard, a speech or two….Taps were played…..graves were decorated….
> 
> Later, this became know as Memorial Day….parades, cookouts, maybe a car race….if it fell on a weekday, people might get a paid day off…...My, how times have changed…
> 
> It is not about the Parades, as they will never see them
> It is not about the day off, cookouts, car race….as they will never see them…
> It IS about that Farmboy, fighting Redcoats
> That Militia soldier, watching his capitol city burn
> The Trooper on a long ride to Mexico City
> Those boys in Butternut and Blue
> Those "cowboys" charging up a hill called Kettle…and dying of Yellow Fever
> Those Doughboys, standing in a muddy trench, waiting to run across a field full of bullets
> Those service men and Women, being a part of the Greatest Generation…
> Those fellows in Frozen Korea, hoping they can reach home
> Those Grunts, doing their Tour of Duty…..
> Those people, trying to save a country from a tyrant, and getting blown up along a dusty road
> Remember these gentle souls, this weekend, and hope there is no longer a trench, a hill, a burning airplane, a dusty road, or any other hazards of war…...They paid the price, for you to enjoy this weekend….Remember them.
> 
> - bandit571


+1 may god bless them all bandit,freedom is not free,it was paid for with many thousands of lives.may we pray for no more.peace all.


----------



## RCCinNC

I've just finished rereading "Band of Brothers." If you've never read it, I highly recommend it.

I was never in the military. I was never exposed to the kind of danger and sacrifice that those who served, and those who ultimately died in the service of our country faced.My experience lies only in the books I've read, movies and documentaries I've watched, none of which could possibly come close to the reality of the battlefield.

I am truly humbled by those whose capacity to fight for, and die for our right to freedom or the freedom of others is more than likely greater than the strength and conviction I might have if I had to be in their boots, facing the same circumstances. Those serving, or have served, for those who have passed naturally or were lost in battle, I stand in awe and admiration.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> here is a few pictures I took in Sydney no doubt will give appreciators of fine things a smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


*Could it be that the gray bag in the boot (trunk if you are an American) be the "duck"?*


----------



## pottz

> I've just finished rereading "Band of Brothers." If you've never read it, I highly recommend it.
> 
> I was never in the military. I was never exposed to the kind of danger and sacrifice that those who served, and those who ultimately died in the service of our country faced.My experience lies only in the books I've read, movies and documentaries I've watched, none of which could possibly come close to the reality of the battlefield.
> 
> I am truly humbled by those whose capacity to fight for, and die for our right to freedom or the freedom of others is more than likely greater than the strength and conviction I might have if I had to be in their boots, facing the same circumstances. Those serving, or have served, for those who have passed naturally or were lost in battle, I stand in awe and admiration.
> 
> - RCCinNC


im so glad you excepted my invitation to join our little circus,i love your take on life and how you express that feeling and i hope others do also.hey if they dont ill just block em-ha ha.no just kidding,maybe,ask robs888 ;- /


----------



## pottz

> here is a few pictures I took in Sydney no doubt will give appreciators of fine things a smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle
> 
> *Could it be that the gray bag in the boot (trunk if you are an American) be the "duck"?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


exactly my thought,i mean i havn't seen the duck here lately ? i always thought rc was jealous of the ducks vast tool empire. ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yeah!!! Monday is Memorial Day an I see that patriots are starting to post. Here is some of my research that I will use for my Monday post. 
*
"LESS than half of all Americans know the real meaning behind Memorial Day, a new survey has found.
Only 43 percent of 2,000 Americans surveyed were aware that the holiday honors military members who died while serving in the US Armed Forces, according to research revealed on Thursday."

Defense Department COVID-19 death toll rises to 7
https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-military/2020/04/07/defense-department-covid-19-death-toll-rises-to-7/

First U.S. military service member dies from coronavirus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-usa-pentagon/first-u-s-military-service-member-dies-from-coronavirus-idUSKBN21I01Z

DoD's coronavirus death toll rises to 25
https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-military/2020/04/22/dods-coronavirus-death-toll-rises-to-25/

*Ps today is National Cooler Day-*










*Where people pack up for a 3 day weekend* I hope that we as a group express our Memorial Day COVID10 activities remembering those who gave their life- your words or pics would be great


----------



## pottz

very sad that people only regard memorial day a day off.it's a hell of a lot more than parades and picnics,which arn't happening this year anyway so maybe a good time to reflect and respect the true meaning of the day.for all that have lost a family member or friend that fought for this country my flag will fly at half staff to honor them.peace.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> your cool RCCinNC dw is just a little protective at times,he s a good friend as are you.were all good guys.
> 
> - pottz


*Thanks for not making one of us apologize :>)*


----------



## pottz

> your cool RCCinNC dw is just a little protective at times,he s a good friend as are you.were all good guys.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Thanks for not making one of us apologize :>)*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no need among friends.now join me around the fire and have a drink and honor our vets boys,cheers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I remember Mom calling Memorial Day Decoration Day.

I hope more people begin to appreciate what we have in America. Most do not appreciate it until it is gone and it is vanishing ;-(( We certainly should appreciated the sacrifices of the Armed Forces. We were visiting one of my bride's older cousins in 1993. Preparations for the 50th anniversary of D-Day were in the news. I asked Jim if he wanted to go the Normandy for the celebration. He said one trip across that beach was enough for him.

In our first war, one of my ggg…grandpas, Stephen Longwell, was wounded in the left elbow on August 30, 1776 as he retreated from Long Island with his pal George. That resulted in his elbow being too stiff to use a musket. He spent the rest of the war in the artillery corps. The soldiers lost everything as they were paid with worthless Continentals. The sacrifices by many are totally unappreciated by too many today.

My great grandpa was drafted into the Union Army in December of 1864 just before Christmas at the age of 42. He left his wife and about 6 kids to work the farm. He returned after the war ended the following April. The family had a tannery in the small settlement of Sylvan, Pennsylvania. They made shoes. When the Confederate soldiers were looting the area, all the shoes were buried. Relatives told me they still occasionally uncover the remnants of those shoes today.

My wife wanted to visit the grave of her great granddaddy Levi Snelson in Missouri. The family still owns the land. Levi built a cabin along the Trail of Tears that would become the first courthouse in Missouri. As her cousin gave directions to the grave site, he mentioned, "There are 13 Snelson boys from the Civil War in unmarked graves on that hill with grandpa."

One of my uncles saw an ad for aircraft mechanics after he completed basic training in WWII. He and another soldier went to apply and take the test. While they were gone, the unit was shipped out. I do not recall where, but none of them survived.

A friend who passed away about 5 years ago was a bomber pilot in Europe in WWII. If they completed 25 missions, their tour of duty was over. Most did not survive the 25 missions. Bill completed his near the end of the war. They were running out of pilots so he was awarded 10 more.


----------



## robscastle

Father Sgt an Armour Corps survived now deceased (sneaked into the nurses quarters during the war and met my Mom)
Mother a nurse survived now deceased
Uncle Don Sgt an fighter pilot survived now deceased
Uncle John Sgt infantry an original Rat of Tobrouk survived now deceased
Brother David Cpl infantry deceased
Me a nobody, but I can live in a country and speak the language I do and spend the currency i have, and enjoy the associated freedom as a result of their and all the others commitment.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My mother´s brother, Uncle Bill, was a Cobra pilot in the Nam. Once shot down behind enemy lines, crashed without dying, made it out of the jungle, and eventually came home. He stayed in the service, as he was close to getting his birds, but to qualify for those he had to train as a tank commander. He hated every minute of that, he told me, and had the accompanying ring of bruises round his mid-section which go along with that job. He was the toughest man I ever knew, all of 5´6" tall, and not all that beefy. Later in life, he survived throat cancer as well, which was blamed on smoking but I always had the idea it was really from the agent orange.

Closest I ever came was some half-a$$ed attempts at survivalist militia, running around in the woods kinda retardedness.


----------



## corelz125

Any holiday now for people is just a day off don't think of why they are off. My grandfather went back to Normandy while on a trip to Europe. Heard it was emotional for him to go back. Lost his 2 best friends as soon as they hit the beach during the war.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Memorial Day in AZ- off they go the good news gas prices are low - bad news we still have COVID19
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## RCCinNC

I love it…that one gets passed on to the kids….with due credit, of course…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


Without a doubt!


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


good one dw


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Just a side note to Pottz's Corona Crazy forum- It is a pleasure to post and read the various thoughts from others here. Blessings to you all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL LUCKY PENNY DAY - May 23*


----------



## wormil

Quite a lot of Gen X & Y went off to war and didn't come back whole or at all. I got out but one of my best friends kept going back to Iran and Afghanistan and he is not the man that used to love fun and be the life of the party. He came back physically with a chest full of medals but the best part of him died over there. A few others that stayed in didn't come back at all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Years ago a penny was able to buy something. I have many memories a 1 cent " squirrel chew" candy.
*









-What can a penny buy these days?
-It costs about 1.23 cents to make a penny, which means we're losing $20 million a year on production.
-A penny, however, is not entirely worthless.
_In a pinch, you can use it as a cheap screwdriver.
-You can end a war between kids by flipping a penny and letting one of them call heads or tails.
-Some people create keepsakes by* smashing pennies on railroad tracks.*
*
Memories from the 1960's…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 Rick*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

+1 DW.

Thoughts on a penny:

The first copper penny was introduced in 1787.

In the small town I grew up in, the pharmacy was also the candy shop. There, you could buy "penny candy." And with a few cents, you could fill up a small brown paper bag.

I also did the flattening the penny on the rail thing.

I have some indian-head pennies, one from 1901 that is worth about 15$. Thats a nice profit.

We used to play a game of tossing pennies to a wall, and whoever got closest kept all the pennies from that round.

I dont think copper pennies are 100% copper anymore, I know the copper-looking cents they issue in the European Union are not, as I have tried once to sand the face off of one to use it as an inlay, and ended up with some silverish color metal, so waste of time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We used to play a game of tossing pennies to a wall, and whoever got closest kept all the pennies from that round.
> 
> I dont think copper pennies are 100% copper anymore, I know the copper-looking cents they issue in the European Union are not, as I have tried once to sand the face off of one to use it as an inlay, and ended up with some silverish color metal, so waste of time.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


They're not, just copper plated.

You guys must have been rich. One of my gmas gave us kids a dollar for our birthday each year. Mom changed it to quarters so we could put them in our piggy banks,


----------



## robscastle

I need more covit restrictions!
I stupidly went out trail riding with Two of my boya No 1 and No 3 son
Stacked it about four times did a power flip and to top it off fell down into the creek line from thr ridge trail

After that I decide to stay on the fire trails 
*Injury list*
A sprained l thumb bashed thigh sprained wrist sore butt and bruised back and a chunk of skin off my L forearm

Getting too old for this punishment at 69 will need to stick to woodworking!

Adam washing the bikes after our run.



















me in bed early (suffering big time)


----------



## pottz

> I need more covit restrictions!
> I stupidly went out trail riding with Two of my boya No 1 and No 3 son
> Stacked it about four times did a power flip and to top it off fell down into the creek line from thr ridge trail
> 
> After that I decide to stay on the fire trails
> *Injury list*
> A sprained l thumb bashed thigh sprained wrist sore butt and bruised back and a chunk of skin off my L forearm
> 
> Getting too old for this punishment at 69 will need to stick to woodworking!
> 
> Adam washing the bikes after our run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in bed early (suffering big time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


no matter how old a man gets there is always the young boy in him.we just gotta learn not to listen to him-lol.stay safe buddy.

those electric bikes do look fun though!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
AUSTRALIAN BUSH FLOWER ESSENCES:*










http://untrainedhousewife.com/australian-bush-flower-essences-gentle-home-remedies


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> no matter how old a man gets there is always the young boy in him.we just gotta learn not to listen to him-lol.stay safe buddy.
> 
> those electric bikes do look fun though!
> 
> - pottz


Yup, that will never change. Glad my dad talked me out of bull riding ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*CORONA CRAZY?*

*Arlington National Cemetery will be closed to the public this Memorial Day- due to coronavirus restrictions*
Here are some photos from previous years to the present-




























*but at Lake of the Ozarks and other places, we have this?*




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264311034996838401


----------



## pottz

> no matter how old a man gets there is always the young boy in him.we just gotta learn not to listen to him-lol.stay safe buddy.
> 
> those electric bikes do look fun though!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yup, that will never change. Glad my dad talked me out of bull riding ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ha ha yeah sounds like good advise bob.but think of all the young cow girls that would love em some bull rider-lol.


----------



## pottz

> *CORONA CRAZY?*
> 
> *Arlington National Cemetery will be closed to the public this Memorial Day- due to coronavirus restrictions*
> Here are some photos from previous years to the present-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *but at Lake of the Ozarks and other places, we have this?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264311034996838401
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats the kind of logic that gets me real pissed DW ! DONT LET PEOPLE RESPECT THE FALLEN HEROS BUT HEY IT'S OK TO PARTY.

-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*thats the kind of logic that gets me real pissed DW ! DONT LET PEOPLE RESPECT THE FALLEN HEROS BUT HEY IT'S OK TO PARTY.*
*

My intent was for us to stop and think about the things the scouts and others do for our fallen veterans and slowly they are being taken away. And then we see the party people… Hence, CORONA CRAZY
My thoughts will be on those who did honor the fallen.*










*"We can never replace them. We can never repay them. But we can always remember," Trump said of these fallen soldiers. "And today, that is what we are doing - we remember."*

His full transcript for tonight's reading,
https://time.com/4797345/donald-trump-memorial-day-transcript-arlington-national-cemetery/

Blessings


----------



## pottz

> *thats the kind of logic that gets me real pissed DW ! DONT LET PEOPLE RESPECT THE FALLEN HEROS BUT HEY IT'S OK TO PARTY.*
> *
> 
> My intent was for us to stop and think about the things the scouts and others do for our fallen veterans and slowly they are being taken away. And then we see the party people… Hence, CORONA CRAZY
> My thoughts will be on those who did honor the fallen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"We can never replace them. We can never repay them. But we can always remember," Trump said of these fallen soldiers. "And today, that is what we are doing - we remember."*
> 
> His full transcript for tonight s reading,
> https://time.com/4797345/donald-trump-memorial-day-transcript-arlington-national-cemetery/
> 
> Blessings
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i just hope all americans can put down the beer and burgers for a minute and reflect on those same feelings that the president spoke and realize it's the sacrafices made my many that we are able to enjoy the freedom we have.may god bless our vets and their families,peace jocks.


----------



## corelz125

Today's society always seems ready to party. Everything else comes second. More worried about what bar or club they are going to then taking care of the important things.


----------



## pottz

> Today s society always seems ready to party. Everything else comes second. More worried about what bar or club they are going to then taking care of the important things.
> 
> - corelz125


ahhh to be young and stupid again!!!!! why cant be be born with the wisdom and common sence that takes most of our lifetime to achieve,think of what we could have done?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Today s society always seems ready to party. Everything else comes second. More worried about what bar or club they are going to then taking care of the important things.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ahhh to be young and stupid again!!!!! why cant be be born with the wisdom and common sence that takes most of our lifetime to achieve,think of what we could have done?
> 
> - pottz


*
+1 for offering good advice and maybe this can be an inspiration :>)
*










*"You don't need more important things!"*


----------



## pottz

> Today s society always seems ready to party. Everything else comes second. More worried about what bar or club they are going to then taking care of the important things.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ahhh to be young and stupid again!!!!! why cant be be born with the wisdom and common sence that takes most of our lifetime to achieve,think of what we could have done?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> +1 for offering good advice and maybe this can be an inspiration :>)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"You don t need more important things!"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


been their,today it's called child abuse.maybe that's the problem ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*As for Memorial Day celebrations 2020
from "Military.com"*
https://www.military.com/memorial-day/memorial-day-events-and-discounts.html

*Looking forward to seeing the results…*


----------



## corelz125

That's part of the problem some of the young and stupid are now old and stupid and are raising kids the same way.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That s part of the problem some of the young and stupid are now old and stupid and are raising kids the same way.
> 
> - corelz125


*

My reply is in my changes to your post…

That s part of the problem some of the young and stupid are OLDER AND ENLIGHTENED and are raising kids IN AN IMPROVED WAY.*

*Life and Kindness is a lifestyle change…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> no matter how old a man gets there is always the young boy in him.we just gotta learn not to listen to him-lol.stay safe buddy.
> 
> those electric bikes do look fun though!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yup, that will never change. Glad my dad talked me out of bull riding ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ha ha yeah sounds like good advise bob.but think of all the young cow girls that would love em some bull rider-lol.
> 
> - pottz


A friend who used to ride broncs told me every girl on town want to pick up a rough stock rider during rodeo week.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Today s society always seems ready to party. Everything else comes second. More worried about what bar or club they are going to then taking care of the important things.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ahhh to be young and stupid again!!!!! why cant be be born with the wisdom and common sence that takes most of our lifetime to achieve,think of what we could have done?
> 
> - pottz


Every generation has to learn the hard way, that is why ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Today s society always seems ready to party. Everything else comes second. More worried about what bar or club they are going to then taking care of the important things.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ahhh to be young and stupid again!!!!! why cant be be born with the wisdom and common sence that takes most of our lifetime to achieve,think of what we could have done?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Every generation has to learn the hard way, that is why ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yes the irony of life.


----------



## pottz

tomorrow here in socal there is going to be a fly over of about 18 vintage war planes that will do about a 120 mile loop to salute all the vets and essential workers.they will be carrying a vet from all the wars and conflicts of the last 80 years.i look forward to seeing this,the route should take them right over my house.


----------



## pottz

> *As for Memorial Day celebrations 2020
> from "Military.com"*
> https://www.military.com/memorial-day/memorial-day-events-and-discounts.html
> 
> *Looking forward to seeing the results…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


they risked there lives and lost but we cant take a chance to honor them,especialy the families.pretty damn sad,and stupid.it's outdoors in a cemetary for gods sake.but hey inside walmart is safe-geeez.i want to meet the assholes that make these desisions!!!!!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I am sure this guy wants to party. The lockdown has been hard for him.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> .but hey inside walmart is safe-geeez.i want to meet the assholes that make these desisions!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


I dont want to meet them. Especially not in a walmart.


----------



## pottz

> .but hey inside walmart is safe-geeez.i want to meet the assholes that make these desisions!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I dont want to meet them. Especially not in a walmart.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


smart,ive been their,not the kind of people you want at your next party!!!!!!


----------



## robscastle

although we no longer have them as legal currency the penny lives on with the traditional ANZAC Day game of two up.
Otherwise illegal at any other time during the year.


----------



## robscastle




----------



## robscastle




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> .but hey inside walmart is safe-geeez.i want to meet the assholes that make these desisions!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


No, I doubt if you really want to meet them. We have a high concentration of them here in Washington State. We have one of the highest auto theft and property crimes rates in the United States. We have the porch pirate program, chronic mail theft, residential burglary, commercial burglary, identity theft and shoplifting that are unprosecuted. They are crimes of necessity that support drug habits of those needing to generate about $35,000 a year. 60 grams of heroin is not prosecuted. Seattle is a magnet for addicts. The politicians support their habit until they decide to stop.

We lead the nation in lax law enforcement. Other States complain to Washington about our lax laws negatively impacting their crime rates. We now lead the nation's employment fraud during this Coronavirus unemployment disaster. The state paid 44 million to install a computer program that Idaho Fish and Game used loosing 800,000 license holder's identity info in 2016. WA lost 100s of millions in the last few weeks. The thieves see Washington State's lax law enforcement as an opportunity.

I see these people here on regular basis. I absolutely guarantee you do not want to meet idiots of this this caliber. There is no rule of law. The courts support cities ignoring state law and codes like the propane code and the building code putting safety, homes and lives at risk. The city does not believe in propane pooling behind barriers around a tank. They do not require embedded foundations for 6 foot high concrete walls. One has to wonder how they can find enough stupid people to fill their staff positions. I am thankful they let the state do electrical inspections. Previous experience leads me to believe electrical fires and electrocutions would increase if the city took over that responsibility. WA is 2nd in earthquake risk and last in preparedness.

Recently 4 of 9 Supreme Court Justices voted to release 2/3 of the prison population to protect them from C-19. That release would have included the Green River Killer who killed at least 71 women over a 20 year period. Some of those who have been released have been rearrested within a couple of weeks. I am sure you do not want to meet these @$$hole$.

The stupidity crisis has seen an exponential expansion in the last couple of decades. 17% of us, US, trust gubbermint. 3 years ago it was 20%. I expect the loss of trust to accelerate to 3 or 4% a year. By 2024, less than 0% will trust gubbermint, eh?

Of course, parks and trails are closed and inside Walmart is safe. As the late, great Paul Harvey would say, that is the way it is May 25, 2020 ;-(((


----------



## wormil

People resort to crime when they don't feel like part of society, like they have no future, no investment in the country, and nothing to lose. If you want America to be "great again" then it takes more than speeches, Twitter battles, and pissing of fellow Americans. If we want to change America and make it a better place then we have to make America better place for EVERYONE. People with something to lose are a lot less likely to risk losing it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No doubt we need to reestablish affluent middle class economy, but without responsibility and accountability plus supporting exploitation of excuses for nonperformance, it will never happen. When century old Bartell Drugs closes its downtown location due to shoplifting losses and concerns for employees safety, a state of nature exists; civilization has been lost.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> People resort to crime when they don t feel like part of society, like they have no future, no investment in the country, and nothing to lose. If you want America to be "great again" then it takes more than speeches, Twitter battles, and pissing of fellow Americans. If we want to change America and make it a better place then we have to make America better place for EVERYONE. People with something to lose are a lot less likely to risk losing it.
> 
> - Woodknack


Well said! I would add that glorfying "thug life" aint helping any.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Memorial Day golf tournement today. We may get a rain out. Flags at half mast until noon today. Remember those that died fighting for us.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Life is a sexually transmitted condition with a deadly outcome.

If you are alive, you can get sick. If you are dead, you cannot get sick.

I love logic.


----------



## wormil

> Well said! I would add that glorfying "thug life" aint helping any.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


 Agreed. I think that culture is born of insecurity and feeling on the outside and will change if living standards improve.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *If you want America to be "great again" then it takes more than speeches, Twitter battles, and pissing of fellow Americans. If we want to change America and make it a better place then we have to make America better place for EVERYONE.*
> - Woodknack


This post is like seeing the world through "rose-colored glasses". CRIME there is a whole study on it and yet prison complexes continue to grow. Abhorrent behavior- unless you have worked in an environment as I have then to blame it on speeches, Twitter (are you suggesting a certain government leader?), pissing people off (when haven't people been angry about someone or something? Making a better place for EVERYONE?
For the above to be established you would need society to be UTOPIA.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Welcome to COVID19 Memorial Day 2020*
There were many previous posts on people's thoughts regarding this day. What I found moving on the above pic-
" and the families who live with their loss." I am blessed to not have been part of a personal family loss. Therefore, I give prayers and thoughts to those who have on this 2020 Memorial Day


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Memorial Day for Pottz-






at the 00:50 mark was that a Beagle who exited the landing craft on Guadalcanal?


----------



## BurlyBob

In 2013 I had the humbling privilege of visiting the US Cemetery at Omaha beach. Every time I think of it or tell anyone about I still get goose bumps. To be there to see the headstones of all those, as I say was truly humbling. There was one inscription on a headstone that touched me more than any other… Here lies a comrade in arms know only but to God. That was someones son, or brother, or husband, or father, or best friend! I still get choked up. I also saw several headstone with men of the 2nd Rangers. As President Reagan said in his speech on the 40th anniversary of D Day, "the boys of Point due Hoc".

Something else that impacted me on that visit was that there is a loud speaker system playing music. At one point the national anthem came over the system. Well I stopped and put my hat over my heart as I was taught. I saw dozens of people just strolling around. The only other person standing at attention was my son with his wife. Go figure he was fresh out of the Corps.

As always, God Bless those that serve and those that love them!!

My respects,
Bob


----------



## pottz

> Memorial Day for Pottz-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the 00:50 mark was that a Beagle who exited the landing craft on Guadalcanal?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no not a beagle but a pretty brave little pup.


----------



## pottz

> In 2013 I had the humbling privilege of visiting the US Cemetery at Omaha beach. Every time I think of it or tell anyone about I still get goose bumps. To be there to see the headstones of all those, as I say was truly humbling. There was one inscription on a headstone that touched me more than any other… Here lies a comrade in arms know only but to God. That was someones son, or brother, or husband, or father, or best friend! I still get choked up. I also saw several headstone with men of the 2nd Rangers. As President Reagan said in his speech on the 40th anniversary of D Day, "the boys of Point due Hoc".
> 
> Something else that impacted me on that visit was that there is a loud speaker system playing music. At one point the national anthem came over the system. Well I stopped and put my hat over my heart as I was taught. I saw dozens of people just strolling around. The only other person standing at attention was my son with his wife. Go figure he was fresh out of the Corps.
> 
> As always, God Bless those that serve and those that love them!!
> 
> My respects,
> Bob
> 
> - BurlyBob


humbling indeed bob,those guys went through a hell id wish upon no man.it's very sad with the amount of money spent on our military we cant take better care of our vets.we owe them everything.they give their lives,cant we give them a home,and proper medical care?


----------



## corelz125

At least now there is a little more help for veterans. Before when their time was done they shoved them out the door with nothing except ptsd or physical damage. Took a long time but there are some organizations for them when they come home. Sometimes it's just getting them to go for the help. Helmets to hard hats seems to put guys on the right track for a career.


----------



## DS

Youth is wasted on the young…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Being disqualified from my Air Force Academy appointment was as close as I got. They decided my eyes were not quite good enuf.

A close relative traded duty with another soldier one day in Vietnam. He did not return. That must have been a sobering experience.

A friend rode 3 choppers down in Vietnam. They ran out of gas over a river. He said the pilot did an amazing job getting them close to shore. They would all have drowned if he had failed. The other 2 times the chopper was shot down. He made it home uninjured.


----------



## pottz

i have a nephew who did 3 tours of duty in afghanistan not because he had too,quite the contrary he had a contract with the air force that alowed him to turn down any assignment he didn't like,he felt it was his duty with the advanced training he had to serve his country,so he dd.one day the humvee he rode in everyday hit a mine,the passenger that rode in the seat he did everyday was killed…..the day he had off.it has haunted him ever since.he suffered from horrible PTSD and has gone through a lot of treatment.today he teaches and helps other vets to deal with theirs.he speaks very little of what he did and saw,for good reason.god bless our vets.peace and good night jocks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
NATIONAL PAPER AIRPLANE DAY*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

What amazes me most about Paper Airplanes is that it was popular for me growing up to seeing it in the classrooms today many decades later, with girls competing with boys * :>)*
People still like to use their hands to create something besides Fort Night or Minecraft…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Update on the paper airplane in the classroom is the paper dart made from a sticky note, which is thrown into the ceiling tiles.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Youth is wasted on the young…
> 
> - DS


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Your meme made me think- so I looked for what I think the meme is about-
*'Baby Doe' Biden: Hunter is father of Arkansas woman's child, DNA test shows*


----------



## bandit571

Seems all the downtown eating places are setting up pic-nic tables outside on either their sidewalk, or a part of their parking lot. City of Bellefontaine, OH is providing the tables…..and have the city employees build the tables, too.

The one with the parking lot, has added a large canopy/tent over their seating area, just in case it might rain….others have added umbrellas to the tables.

And yet, McD's table seating outside? CLOSED.


----------



## wormil

The city cancelled fireworks this year to save money since tax revenues are way down and having big crowds seems unwise, a sensible and responsible decision IMO but the local reopen cult is having conniptions because not having fireworks is more govt tyranny.



> Twitter (are you suggesting a certain government leader?),
> - Desert_Woodworker


Definitely not referring to a leader.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rick- thx for responding- clarification appreciated
Latest that I heard that there will be fireworks in Detroit but with no people-
Corona Crazy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

* Twitter remove President Donald Trump's tweets* 
I don't or never joined Twitter… but I am seeing here is the"power" to control social media by Twitter, FaceBook and YouTube. On the positive side maybe they will be able to create Utopia!










Corona Crazy


----------



## pottz

as far as social media this is it for me,no facebook,twitter or any of that bs,hell i can hardly handle you guys-lol. used to be on nextdoor but i got into it with a jackass talking nonsense and got booted,the moderator came back and said if i would be polite i could come back.i think you guys know where that went-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I'll donate to Patreon to read your next door posts * :>)*


----------



## RCCinNC

I'm really glad I figured out how to disable post notifications. My iPad exploded yesterday, splattering Lumberjocks email Corona Crazy notifications all over creation. Funny thing. When I step on some of them, they feel like cushy pillows. When I step on others, they remind me of the days my kids left Lego's all over the floor….
Guess I need put my shoes on in the house again. ; )


----------



## pottz

> I ll donate to Patreon to read your next door posts * :>)*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


HA HA well it was about 3 years ago and it was all removed.


----------



## corelz125

RCC we're shooting for the 2000 reply mark. Think we made it to 2000 the fastest?


----------



## corelz125

THE PERKS OF BEING OVER 60
1) Kidnappers are not very interested in you.
2) In a hostage situation you are likely to be released first.
3) No one expects you to run-anywhere.
4) People call at 9 PM and ask, "Did I wake you?" 
5) People no longer view you as a hypochondriac.
6) There is nothing left to learn the hard way.
7) Things you buy now won't wear out.
8) You can eat dinner at 4 P.M.
9) You can live without sex but not without your glasses.
10) You enjoy hearing about other peoples operations.
11) You get into heated arguments about pension plans.
12) You no longer think of speed limits as a challenge.
13) You quit trying to hold your stomach in, no matter who walks into the room.
14) You sing along with elevator music.
15) Your eyes won't get much worse.
16) Your investment in health insurance is finally beginning to pay off.
17) Your joints are more accurate meteorologists than the national weather service.
18) Your secrets are safe with your friends because they can't remember them either.
19) Your supply of brain cells is finally down to manageable size.
20) You can't remember the email where you saw this list.


----------



## RCCinNC

> I ll donate to Patreon to read your next door posts * :>)*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> HA HA well it was about 3 years ago and it was all removed.
> 
> - pottz


Aah man! I'm always missin' out on the good stuff….

Though it does tell me perhaps there are times it'll pay for me to lay low on this thread. ; )


----------



## RCCinNC

> RCC we re shooting for the 2000 reply mark. Think we made it to 2000 the fastest?
> 
> - corelz125


No doubt in my mind. If I could get those odds in Vegas, I wouldn't be driving a 20 year old Honda.


----------



## DS

That spammer got 2000 posts in just a few hours - now that's the record.


----------



## RCCinNC

> THE PERKS OF BEING OVER 60
> 1) Kidnappers are not very interested in you.
> 2) In a hostage situation you are likely to be released first.
> 3) No one expects you to run-anywhere.
> 4) People call at 9 PM and ask, "Did I wake you?"
> 5) People no longer view you as a hypochondriac.
> 6) There is nothing left to learn the hard way.
> 7) Things you buy now won t wear out.
> 8) You can eat dinner at 4 P.M.
> 9) You can live without sex but not without your glasses.
> 10) You enjoy hearing about other peoples operations.
> 11) You get into heated arguments about pension plans.
> 12) You no longer think of speed limits as a challenge.
> 13) You quit trying to hold your stomach in, no matter who walks into the room.
> 14) You sing along with elevator music.
> 15) Your eyes won t get much worse.
> 16) Your investment in health insurance is finally beginning to pay off.
> 17) Your joints are more accurate meteorologists than the national weather service.
> 18) Your secrets are safe with your friends because they can t remember them either.
> 19) Your supply of brain cells is finally down to manageable size.
> 20) You can t remember the email where you saw this list.
> 
> - corelz125


Nice Corelz! Now I'm gonna have to come up with additional ones. Thanks…really. These few remaining addled brain cells are pretty challenged as it is. Show some mercy man!
Agree with all, except #7, which doesn't apply to Harbor Freight tools….

Just messin' with ya Pottz !


----------



## pottz

> RCC we re shooting for the 2000 reply mark. Think we made it to 2000 the fastest?
> 
> - corelz125


yeah but it would have been nice for this thread to be irrelevant by now,but we all know it's got a waze to go.i sure hope we dont get to 10000.i cant wait for the day when we talk about corona and people assume it's about beer-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I ll donate to Patreon to read your next door posts * :>)*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> HA HA well it was about 3 years ago and it was all removed.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Aah man! I'm always missin' out on the good stuff….
> 
> Though it does tell me perhaps there are times it'll pay for me to lay low on this thread. ; )
> 
> - RCCinNC


yeah good times rcc,but hell ive been blocked here too-lol.


----------



## pottz

> THE PERKS OF BEING OVER 60
> 1) Kidnappers are not very interested in you.
> 2) In a hostage situation you are likely to be released first.
> 3) No one expects you to run-anywhere.
> 4) People call at 9 PM and ask, "Did I wake you?"
> 5) People no longer view you as a hypochondriac.
> 6) There is nothing left to learn the hard way.
> 7) Things you buy now won t wear out.
> 8) You can eat dinner at 4 P.M.
> 9) You can live without sex but not without your glasses.
> 10) You enjoy hearing about other peoples operations.
> 11) You get into heated arguments about pension plans.
> 12) You no longer think of speed limits as a challenge.
> 13) You quit trying to hold your stomach in, no matter who walks into the room.
> 14) You sing along with elevator music.
> 15) Your eyes won t get much worse.
> 16) Your investment in health insurance is finally beginning to pay off.
> 17) Your joints are more accurate meteorologists than the national weather service.
> 18) Your secrets are safe with your friends because they can t remember them either.
> 19) Your supply of brain cells is finally down to manageable size.
> 20) You can t remember the email where you saw this list.
> 
> - corelz125


well #6 i still seem to find em.#9 so true.#10 yeah,makes me feel better.#15 that would be nice.#20 what thread is this again?


----------



## RCCinNC

> RCC we re shooting for the 2000 reply mark. Think we made it to 2000 the fastest?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah but it would have been nice for this thread to be irrelevant by now,but we all know it s got a waze to go.i sure hope we dont get to 10000.i cant wait for the day when we talk about corona and people assume it s about beer-lol.
> 
> - pottz


+1…but gonna stay upbeat as best I can.

You know Corona beer changed its name to Ebola because it was losing sales, right?
Don't have photobucket….but there's a great image of Ebola beer coming off the assembly line out there in the ether…

Hey, some of these notifications are beginning to sound like whoopee cushions when I step on them….

Regards y'all!


----------



## RCCinNC

> THE PERKS OF BEING OVER 60
> 1) Kidnappers are not very interested in you.
> 2) In a hostage situation you are likely to be released first.
> 3) No one expects you to run-anywhere.
> 4) People call at 9 PM and ask, "Did I wake you?"
> 5) People no longer view you as a hypochondriac.
> 6) There is nothing left to learn the hard way.
> 7) Things you buy now won t wear out.
> 8) You can eat dinner at 4 P.M.
> 9) You can live without sex but not without your glasses.
> 10) You enjoy hearing about other peoples operations.
> 11) You get into heated arguments about pension plans.
> 12) You no longer think of speed limits as a challenge.
> 13) You quit trying to hold your stomach in, no matter who walks into the room.
> 14) You sing along with elevator music.
> 15) Your eyes won t get much worse.
> 16) Your investment in health insurance is finally beginning to pay off.
> 17) Your joints are more accurate meteorologists than the national weather service.
> 18) Your secrets are safe with your friends because they can t remember them either.
> 19) Your supply of brain cells is finally down to manageable size.
> 20) You can t remember the email where you saw this list.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> well #6 i still seem to find em.#9 so true.#10 yeah,makes me feel better.#15 that would be nice.#20 what thread is this again?
> 
> - pottz


Aah c'mon Pottz! I gotta go do some stuff. Now ya just make me want to hang out. Just told the bride "I'll be right there"…hmmmm. Maybe I can modify #20 and use that as an excuse…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> THE PERKS OF BEING OVER 60
> 1) Kidnappers are not very interested in you.
> 2) In a hostage situation you are likely to be released first.
> 3) No one expects you to run-anywhere.
> 4) People call at 9 PM and ask, "Did I wake you?"
> 5) People no longer view you as a hypochondriac.
> 6) There is nothing left to learn the hard way.
> 7) Things you buy now won t wear out.
> 8) You can eat dinner at 4 P.M.
> 9) You can live without sex but not without your glasses.
> 10) You enjoy hearing about other peoples operations.
> 11) You get into heated arguments about pension plans.
> 12) You no longer think of speed limits as a challenge.
> 13) You quit trying to hold your stomach in, no matter who walks into the room.
> 14) You sing along with elevator music.
> 15) Your eyes won t get much worse.
> 16) Your investment in health insurance is finally beginning to pay off.
> 17) Your joints are more accurate meteorologists than the national weather service.
> 18) Your secrets are safe with your friends because they can t remember them either.
> 19) Your supply of brain cells is finally down to manageable size.
> 20) You can t remember the email where you saw this list.
> 
> - corelz125


Great stuff, CorelZ! The only one that doesnt resonate with me is #14. The one I like the most is #9, so true. And # 13, well, my stomach is as hard and fit at 55 as it was at 18, but perhaps not as elastic.


----------



## pottz

> THE PERKS OF BEING OVER 60
> 1) Kidnappers are not very interested in you.
> 2) In a hostage situation you are likely to be released first.
> 3) No one expects you to run-anywhere.
> 4) People call at 9 PM and ask, "Did I wake you?"
> 5) People no longer view you as a hypochondriac.
> 6) There is nothing left to learn the hard way.
> 7) Things you buy now won t wear out.
> 8) You can eat dinner at 4 P.M.
> 9) You can live without sex but not without your glasses.
> 10) You enjoy hearing about other peoples operations.
> 11) You get into heated arguments about pension plans.
> 12) You no longer think of speed limits as a challenge.
> 13) You quit trying to hold your stomach in, no matter who walks into the room.
> 14) You sing along with elevator music.
> 15) Your eyes won t get much worse.
> 16) Your investment in health insurance is finally beginning to pay off.
> 17) Your joints are more accurate meteorologists than the national weather service.
> 18) Your secrets are safe with your friends because they can t remember them either.
> 19) Your supply of brain cells is finally down to manageable size.
> 20) You can t remember the email where you saw this list.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> well #6 i still seem to find em.#9 so true.#10 yeah,makes me feel better.#15 that would be nice.#20 what thread is this again?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Aah c'mon Pottz! I gotta go do some stuff. Now ya just make me want to hang out. Just told the bride "I'll be right there"…hmmmm. Maybe I can modify #20 and use that as an excuse…
> 
> - RCCinNC


sorry bud,but yeah i gotta go too,dinner time dont want to piss off swmbo-lol.


----------



## corelz125

I think we can keep it going even whenever this virus gets under control. About 3/4 of the time we're off topic anyway. Can you edit the name of the post?


----------



## wormil

Darwinism will handle that, garbage in takes the garbage out. Something like that.


----------



## RCCinNC

[/QUOTE]

Great stuff, CorelZ!

" And # 13, well, my stomach is as hard and fit at 55 as it was at 18, but perhaps not as elastic."

- wildwoodbybrianjohns
[/QUOTE]

----------------------------------------------------
Well that's it. I now officially hate you Wildwood.


----------



## bandit571

Hey…round is a shape, right..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Great stuff, CorelZ!
> 
> " And # 13, well, my stomach is as hard and fit at 55 as it was at 18, but perhaps not as elastic."
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Well that's it. I now officially hate you Wildwood.
> 
> - RCCinNC


Thats OK, my man:] You aint the first, and I am sure, will not be the last.

Now, for something completely off-topic different, a day´s dose of wisdom:

Debt funny money is fun to play with, when you are not the one who has to pay it back….............


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One of the WA state reps proposed a $2 trillion bailout package. When asked how she would pay for it, she said, "Two trillion dollar coins." That should be funny, too bad it isn't! ;-(


----------



## dbeck

I just recieved an email and i suppose its only the first of MANY to come like it but why O why did this have to be the first one. My local(as in one and only in driving distance from me) woodshop, hardwoods and great tools is closing when this all is over. Its been closed two months already due to the lockdown. No outlook for another to open in near future either around here. Big box stores and internet will be it then. Does it appear this is going to be normal in a lot of areas?


----------



## RCCinNC

> I just recieved an email and i suppose its only the first of MANY to come like it but why O why did this have to be the first one. My local(as in one and only in driving distance from me) woodshop, hardwoods and great tools is closing when this all is over. Its been closed two months already due to the lockdown. No outlook for another to open in near future either around here. Big box stores and internet will be it then. Does it appear this is going to be normal in a lot of areas?
> 
> - dbeck


Man I hate that. I haven't looked up my hardwood supply on the net for fear of exactly the same thing. Hardwood Supply of N.C. really isn't that close…so when I go, I stock up, They're not exactly a Mom and Pop business, but they've got to be in a bad way now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

dbeck- In the Phoenix, our independent lumber stores are still open for now…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corona Crazy-
Trump being monitored by Twitter yet we have 
Kathy Griffin " Trump Being Stabbed with a Syringe Full of Air Would 'Do the Trick'"- and this is OK with Twitter?
I do not subscribe to Twitter or Facebook and I have questions on YouTube's censoring…

https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2020/05/27/kathy-griffin-says-trump-being-stabbed-with-a-syringe-full-of-air-would-do-the-trick/

Time to take a ride in the desert.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

For our people in Spain-
"Ten days of national mourning for the victims of the coronavirus began on Wednesday in Spain, the longest official mourning period in the country's modern history."


----------



## RCCinNC

> Great stuff, CorelZ!
> 
> " And # 13, well, my stomach is as hard and fit at 55 as it was at 18, but perhaps not as elastic."
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Well that's it. I now officially hate you Wildwood.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> Thats OK, my man:] You aint the first, and I am sure, will not be the last.
> 
> Now, for something completely off-topic different, a day´s dose of wisdom:
> 
> Debt funny money is fun to play with, when you are not the one who has to pay it back….............
> 
> !https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Hah! Not you personally WW! Just whining about my " love handles". ; )
Why they call them that anyway? Memory fails me…

For now, a trillion seems a large number. Soon, I fear we will be just as immune to it's meaning as we are to a billion now. The expenditures were necessary, but we're all going to be splitting the bill for a long long time.

Welcome to Damned if you do, damned if you don't, and damned if you have to be the one making the decisions….no matter what decisions they be, someone's going to hate you for them. Not so good to be king, after all.


----------



## pottz

> I just recieved an email and i suppose its only the first of MANY to come like it but why O why did this have to be the first one. My local(as in one and only in driving distance from me) woodshop, hardwoods and great tools is closing when this all is over. Its been closed two months already due to the lockdown. No outlook for another to open in near future either around here. Big box stores and internet will be it then. Does it appear this is going to be normal in a lot of areas?
> 
> - dbeck


man that too bad my wood supplier has remained open through the whole time,considered essential.


----------



## pottz

yeah as far as the national debt you can forget about that ever being repaid,it will continue to grow until the day went the interest payments get so large we cant make them,then the us will go bankrupt.not in our lifetime but maybe our grandkids kids?


----------



## corelz125

The art school my son was taking classes in shut the doors. They said between rent and utilities and no students they couldn't pay the bills. Maybe when the kids can go back to class they will reopen in another location.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

NATIONAL SENIOR HEALTH & FITNESS DAY


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Hah! Not you personally WW! Just whining about my " love handles". ; )
> Why they call them that anyway? Memory fails me…
> 
> Welcome to Damned if you do, damned if you don't, and damned if you have to be the one making the decisions….no matter what decisions they be, someone's going to hate you for them. Not so good to be king, after all.
> 
> - RCCinNC


I know you were just playing, bro.

You make a good point here with the "decider" in chief, wherever he/she may be posted. Cant please anybody, most of the time.

Whats worse than being a high-level bureaucrat? Being a low-level bureaucrat! lol.


----------



## RCCinNC

> Hah! Not you personally WW! Just whining about my " love handles". ; )
> Why they call them that anyway? Memory fails me…
> 
> Welcome to Damned if you do, damned if you don't, and damned if you have to be the one making the decisions….no matter what decisions they be, someone's going to hate you for them. Not so good to be king, after all.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> I know you were just playing, bro.
> 
> You make a good point here with the "decider" in chief, wherever he/she may be posted. Cant please anybody, most of the time.
> 
> Whats worse than being a high-level bureaucrat? Being a low-level bureaucrat! lol.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Or anything in between for that matter…. sh-t rolls both ways in my experience. lol…unless you're the poor bastahd stuck in the middle.


----------



## wormil

> Corona Crazy-
> Trump being monitored by Twitter yet we have
> Kathy Griffin " Trump Being Stabbed with a Syringe Full of Air Would 'Do the Trick'"- and this is OK with Twitter?
> I do not subscribe to Twitter or Facebook and I have questions on YouTube s censoring…
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2020/05/27/kathy-griffin-says-trump-being-stabbed-with-a-syringe-full-of-air-would-do-the-trick/
> 
> Time to take a ride in the desert.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If you want to know what's okay with twitter, you should probably take it up with twitter on twitter, I doubt anyone here can answer your question if it's sincere. And I'm not clear on what facebook, youtube, or Kathy Griffin have to do with Trump making making untrue or at least highly questionable, statements but it seems like whataboutism.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Corona Crazy-
> Trump being monitored by Twitter yet we have
> Kathy Griffin " Trump Being Stabbed with a Syringe Full of Air Would 'Do the Trick'"- and this is OK with Twitter?
> I do not subscribe to Twitter or Facebook and I have questions on YouTube s censoring…
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2020/05/27/kathy-griffin-says-trump-being-stabbed-with-a-syringe-full-of-air-would-do-the-trick/
> 
> Time to take a ride in the desert.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> If you want to know what s okay with twitter, you should probably take it up with twitter on twitter, I doubt anyone here can answer your question if it s sincere. And I m not clear on what facebook, youtube, or Kathy Griffin have to do with Trump making making untrue or at least highly questionable, statements but it seems like whataboutism.
> 
> - Woodknack


I can't see how they would consider that a threat from a comedian, but the whole world is headed to 7734, eh? with Seattle leading the way ! ;-((



> Hah! Not you personally WW! Just whining about my " love handles". ; )
> Why they call them that anyway? Memory fails me…
> 
> Welcome to Damned if you do, damned if you don't, and damned if you have to be the one making the decisions….no matter what decisions they be, someone's going to hate you for them. Not so good to be king, after all.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> I know you were just playing, bro.
> 
> You make a good point here with the "decider" in chief, wherever he/she may be posted. Cant please anybody, most of the time.
> 
> Whats worse than being a high-level bureaucrat? Being a low-level bureaucrat! lol.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


There were times when I had totally impossible bureaucrats to deal with in business. I thought they should have to start and own a small business for a few years to qualify for their job. That way they would realize how impossibly screwed up they are. I finally realized that could never happen. Why would anyone capable of being their own boss ever take a gubbermint job? ;-))


----------



## sansoo22

> I just recieved an email and i suppose its only the first of MANY to come like it but why O why did this have to be the first one. My local(as in one and only in driving distance from me) woodshop, hardwoods and great tools is closing when this all is over. Its been closed two months already due to the lockdown. No outlook for another to open in near future either around here. Big box stores and internet will be it then. Does it appear this is going to be normal in a lot of areas?
> 
> - dbeck


Luckily the supplier I use embraced online ordering with in store pickup a few years back. They are a full service lumber yard for many contractors in the area and sell hardwoods and exotics in their showroom along with a some tools, clamps, etc. Thru lockdown you could still order online and pick up but you had to schedule your pickup in 30 minute blocks so you may have to wait a day or two depending on how busy they were. They were only allowing one customer in at a time. I think the fact they are a full service lumber yard allowed them to be on the essential list.

The store I'm most worried about is the local Woodcraft. I don't shop their often because of their pricing but its still nice to have one around when you need something quick.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Corona Crazy-
> Trump being monitored by Twitter yet we have
> Kathy Griffin " Trump Being Stabbed with a Syringe Full of Air Would 'Do the Trick'"- and this is OK with Twitter?
> I do not subscribe to Twitter or Facebook and I have questions on YouTube s censoring…
> Time to take a ride in the desert.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> If you want to know what s okay with twitter, you should probably take it up with twitter on twitter, I doubt anyone here can answer your question if it s sincere. And I m not clear on what facebook, youtube, or Kathy Griffin have to do with Trump making making untrue or at least highly questionable, statements but it seems like whataboutism.
> 
> - Woodknack


*Attacking a fellow LJock on Corna Crazy *and to question my sincerity? Now I'll call you self righteous for you don't explain like a civil human being "why am I not sincere." Then you say, " I'm not clear on what facebook, youtube, or Kathy Griffin have to do with Trump making making untrue or at least highly questionable, statements but it seems like whataboutism."
If you were not such a rude and crass person and would have spoken to me- the topics that you needed clarification on. 
Is your first name Robb?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of Gubmint bureaucrats, my Mother was Executive Secretary for the Director of Payroll Dept for the State of NJ. When he died, from stress related issues, they offered my Mother the position because there was no one else as qualified as she was. Now, my Mother, as wise as she was, had over the years collected the papertrail "dirt" on everybody, including the then current Govenor and his wife (they were misusing public funds for personal benefit, nuff said).

My Mom said, no, I dont want the position; and in fact I am retiring next year (about 8 years early). And I want my full pension and retirement benefits! If I dont get that settlement, I have this folder with lots dirt in it, and I am going to make it public if my demands are not met. If my demands are met, the folder disappears. My Mom fought the big boys, and she won. Have no idea what she did with that folder.

God rest her mighty soul.


----------



## RCCinNC

Well there we have it…the legos are all over the floor again.
Ouch.
Takes all the fun of hanging out here…

Y'all can start turning the other cheek or stop bending over and flatulating. I got my opinions….Hell, I even got my anger…But I was hoping that people would control there's…and not stoke mine…or others, in this forum. 
And if ya think I'm pointing the finger specifically, No. This is a two way street.

Guess I'm in the wrong place….again. DAMMIT! WHY CANT EVERYONE JUST GROW THE HELL UP!

Out of here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Goodbye *RCCinNC*


----------



## RCCinNC

Yeah, don't worry. Screen door didn't hit me on the as on the way out.


----------



## DrDirt

> One of the WA state reps proposed a $2 trillion bailout package. When asked how she would pay for it, she said, "Two trillion dollar coins." That should be funny, too bad it isn't! ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Send one coin to China and say "here is that 1T we owe ya:".. Paid in full

Have Bezos deliver it on a "prime Plane" with the amazon smile on it.


----------



## robscastle

see if you can unravel the corelz125 mystery while your awaay and then report back please

And whille your at it why not shoot for 2020 (and dont be doing a "jack" on us either!)

BTW who or what is Patreon?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

RCC
Brother, there was never a "screen door" for the door was open when you came here invited by Pottz and praised by Crickett and the door was open when you left and you closed it. The only people that will slam the screen door shut is Crickett, Pottz or you leaving. But what I don't understand is this-
*" DAMMIT! WHY CANT EVERYONE JUST GROW THE HELL UP!" I'll leave it as it is…*
music to add to the post-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *TopMax- * My post was about Corona Crazy
> The purpose of the post was to want LJock's to think not only what is being said on social media Twitter, Facebook and YouTube and how a person ( I refuse to call her comedian) can post not only the "air needle injection" and Baron Trump the son of the President of the United States of America, "being beheaded." Then censoring of Trump's comments on Twitter, Alex Jones and Brother Nathanael on Youtube…
> Yet this woman and others are not "censored".
> Corona Crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I don't know anything about her. Don't pay much attention to comedians, or the hopefuls. Can't here what they say with changes in their voice and audience noise. Being deaf is an advantage, eh? ;-)) Don't care about squeaky doors.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *TopMax- * My post was about Corona Crazy
> The purpose of the post was to want LJock's to think not only what is being said on social media Twitter, Facebook and YouTube and how a person ( I refuse to call her comedian) can post not only the "air needle injection" and Baron Trump the son of the President of the United States of America, "being beheaded." Then censoring of Trump's comments on Twitter, Alex Jones and Brother Nathanael on Youtube…
> Yet this woman and others are not "censored".
> Corona Crazy
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I don t know anything about her. Don t pay much attention to comedians, or the hopefuls. Can t here what they say with changes in their voice and audience noise. Being deaf is an advantage, eh? ;-)) Don t care about squeaky doors.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thanks for the reply now back to Corona Crazy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Anybody from Detroit? here is one for you-
*Dearborn's Ford-Wyoming drive-in theater to reopen with midnight double features*
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/wayne/2020/05/27/dearborn-drive-theater-reopen-safety-precautions/5267827002/
Great to see due to MI has been more strict than out here regarding shutdowns. So many memories at this drive-in-
From childhood to high school, oh my…


----------



## RCCinNC

Because children argue and adults work out there differences DW. I know they don't guy, but don't you think they should?
After awhile you and woodnack sound like broken records. What if one of you offered to come to the table and try to work out differences…or at least listen to the others point of view without rancor?

I too wish for kindness….but somehow it gets lost and honestly sir…sometimes your words have not been very kind, and neither has Woodknacks.

I know….Rose colored glasses…Just too much to ask. Just gets really tiresome when I see people who I know are better people then they somehow choose to be.

Don't worry, I'll be back…times are hard and tensions a bit closer to the surface nowadays…for all of us.
Besides, it's only a screen door…

Peace.


> RCC
> Brother, there was never a "screen door" for the door was open when you came here invited by Pottz and praised by Crickett and the door was open when you left and you closed it. The only people that will slam the screen door shut is Crickett, Pottz or you leaving. But what I don t understand is this-
> *" DAMMIT! WHY CANT EVERYONE JUST GROW THE HELL UP!" I ll leave it as it is…*
> music to add to the post-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## pottz

well im gone for a few hours and all hell rips open,you boys might need to take a trip out to the wood shed and we can fix this the old fashioned way? now theres no need to get to attacking each other,thats my job-lol.

corelz it's time for one of your jokes buddy.


----------



## pottz

> Because children argue and adults work out there differences DW. I know they don't guy, but don't you think they should?
> After awhile you and woodnack sound like broken records. What if one of you offered to come to the table and try to work out differences…or at least listen to the others point of view without rancor?
> 
> I too wish for kindness….but somehow it gets lost and honestly sir…sometimes your words have not been very kind, and neither has Woodknacks.
> 
> I know….Rose colored glasses…Just too much to ask. Just gets really tiresome when I see people who I know are better people then they somehow choose to be.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll be back…times are hard and tensions a bit closer to the surface nowadays…for all of us.
> Besides, it's only a screen door…
> 
> Peace.
> 
> RCC
> Brother, there was never a "screen door" for the door was open when you came here invited by Pottz and praised by Crickett and the door was open when you left and you closed it. The only people that will slam the screen door shut is Crickett, Pottz or you leaving. But what I don t understand is this-
> *" DAMMIT! WHY CANT EVERYONE JUST GROW THE HELL UP!" I ll leave it as it is…*
> music to add to the post-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - RCCinNC


well spoken my friend,i knew i got you for a reason.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well im gone for a few hours and all hell rips open,you boys might need to take a trip out to the wood shed and we can fix this the old fashioned way? now theres no need to get to attacking each other,thats my job-lol.
> 
> corelz it s time for one of your jokes buddy.
> 
> - pottz


I didn't "attack" I only responded when my name came out…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> BTW who or what is Patreon?
> 
> - robscastle


A membership crowdfunding platform. Supplies business tools that make it easy for makers to get paid for their stuff. Like a subscription kind of service for artists, muscians, videographers, people who talk alot. I think it is kind of old, outdated, but may be wrong about that.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ok, I am not as funny as CorelZ, but here goes:

And the Lord said unto John-

"Come forth and you will receive eternal life."

But John came fifth, and won a toaster.


----------



## pottz

> BTW who or what is Patreon?
> 
> - robscastle
> 
> A membership crowdfunding platform. Supplies business tools that make it easy for makers to get paid for their stuff. Like a subscription kind of service for artists, muscians, videographers, people who talk alot. I think it is kind of old, outdated, but may be wrong about that.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


it's still used by many,the wood whisperer uses it for people who want to support his videos.


----------



## pottz

> Ok, I am not as funny as CorelZ, but here goes:
> 
> And the Lord said unto John-
> 
> "Come forth and you will receive eternal life."
> 
> But John came fifth, and won a toaster.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


NEXT ….......your right but he's off line right now so you'll do-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> After awhile you and woodnack sound like broken records. What if one of you offered to come to the table and try to work out differences…or at least listen to the others point of view without rancor?
> 
> Peace.
> 
> RCC
> 
> *Try rereading my postings
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> *
> 
> *- RCCinNC_*
> *
> 
> *
> *well spoken my friend,i knew i got you for a reason.*
> 
> - pottz**


And
There you go… Pottz has spoken and I'm out unless someone calls out my name D-W now I go swimming with little black ducks


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ok, that was lame. Heres a little better one:


----------



## pottz

> Ok, that was lame. Heres a little better one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


ok thats better. damn i miss my fort,built my first one when i was 10,used my dads sawhorses as the platform.big mistake,one day he needed to use them-lol.


----------



## wormil

Sorry pottz.


----------



## RCCinNC

> After awhile you and woodnack sound like broken records. What if one of you offered to come to the table and try to work out differences…or at least listen to the others point of view without rancor?
> 
> Peace.
> 
> RCC
> 
> *Try rereading my postings
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> *
> 
> *- RCCinNC*
> *
> 
> *
> *well spoken my friend,i knew i got you for a reason.*
> 
> - pottz**
> 
> And
> There you go… Pottz has spoken and I m out unless someone calls out my name D-W now I go swimming with little black ducks
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


You ain't out Desert. Maybe some of us, including me…need to learn to ignore…ya know…turn the other cheek. 
Damn man, I want you here! We all have something to offer. Woodnack…that goes fo you too….OK?

As Jack Nicholson said, playing the president in "Mars Attacks"…and before the Martians blew him away and all of congress…"Can't we all just get along?" 
Some of us here might not mind seeing that happen,...but I'm sure we'd each be more selective as to who the Martians blew away…


----------



## pottz

hey this virus has most of us on edge these days,a lot of stress and sometimes it boils over,but thats ok as long as we can agree to disagree we'll all stay friends.nobody needs or has been asked to leave,as rcc said we want everyone to participate,it's these different opinions that makes these threads wort being a part of.peace guys.


----------



## RCCinNC

> well im gone for a few hours and all hell rips open,you boys might need to take a trip out to the wood shed and we can fix this the old fashioned way? now theres no need to get to attacking each other,thats my job-lol.
> 
> corelz it s time for one of your jokes buddy.
> 
> - pottz


Funny that you mention that. I was gonna build a woodshed as I had to drop four trees a few months ago…figure I'd get myself in shape, split a screwload of firewood and build a shed for it…let it season and enjoy our fireplace for like, eternity. Half way through the first tree, this tired old man decides…"OK, one more log…" Took my very sharp (of course) 8 lb.maul and cut the extensor tendons of my right thumb clear through. Surgery that night, in a brace for a month and then PT. Better…but not totally healed yet. DOH.

Moral. I can't do the things that I used to do all day. And I still got no woodshed.

Kind of like riding dirt bikes, ( Wildwood, right?) only without all the fun and excitement…

No wonder I'm pissy…


----------



## bandit571

According to Mark Twain…

"Suppose you are an Idiot, and suppose you are a member of Congress…..but, then I'm repeating myself"

Tammany Hall: Vote early! And Vote often! And get a Free beer when done…


----------



## wormil

> After awhile you and woodnack sound like broken records.
> ...
> Damn man, I want you here! We all have something to offer. Woodnack…that goes fo you too….OK?
> 
> As Jack Nicholson said, playing the president in "Mars Attacks"…and before the Martians blew him away and all of congress…"Can't we all just get along?"
> Some of us here might not mind seeing that happen,...but I'm sure we'd each be more selective as to who the Martians blew away…
> 
> - RCCinNC


I tried to handle this in a private message sent almost 60 minutes ago but if you have an issue with something I posted, then I'd appreciate you quoting and discussing it with me as you suggested to DW and me, rather than generalizing my posts which makes me look bad if I defend myself. Feel free to contact me in a PM if you don't want to discuss it here, I would actually prefer that. Cheers.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

No RCC, the dirt bike thing was Rob. I have three street bikes parked out in the "bike shed." They are all my wife´s bikes. Dont ask me why, but yes, she needs three, like handbags, I guess.


----------



## pottz

> No RCC, the dirt bike thing was Rob. I have three street bikes parked out in the "bike shed." They are all my wife´s bikes. Dont ask me why, but yes, she needs three, like handbags, I guess.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yep that was rc trying to be a kid again,his body told him your not.lets see if he listens-ha!


----------



## pottz

double post>


----------



## RCCinNC

> After awhile you and woodnack sound like broken records.
> ...
> Damn man, I want you here! We all have something to offer. Woodnack…that goes fo you too….OK?
> 
> As Jack Nicholson said, playing the president in "Mars Attacks"…and before the Martians blew him away and all of congress…"Can't we all just get along?"
> Some of us here might not mind seeing that happen,...but I'm sure we'd each be more selective as to who the Martians blew away…
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> I tried to handle this in a private message sent almost 60 minutes ago but if you have an issue with something I posted, then I d appreciate you quoting and discussing it with me as you suggested to DW and me, rather than generalizing my posts which makes me look bad if I defend myself. Feel free to contact me in a PM if you don t want to discuss it here, I would actually prefer that. Cheers.
> 
> - Woodknack


Hey Woodnack,

Sorry about not getting back to your PM but my wife is becoming jealous of the love affair I seem to have been having with my iPad lately…and I haven't seen the notification. I have not read it yet…but I promise to respond tomorrow, OK?

The truth is, I lost it, and I didn't give myself the few minutes I needed to rethink my words before posting.

I owe both you and DW an apology. You are absolutely right. Any issues I may have had I should've acted like the adult that I want all of us to be and contacted you in private. It was unfair of me to call either of you out publicly, and for that I am truly sorry.

I will PM you, and DW, but not tonight. It's been a long day.

Respectfully,
Bob.


----------



## bandit571

Trash night….all the Pine shavings and saw dust from the shop….and all the empty cardboard boxes in the house…right out to the backyard firepit…..then a Yuengling Lager ( or 2) to cool off….trying to keep from adding me to the fire….a few hairs from me hands was about it.

May have used too many clamps, today…


----------



## corelz125

A cab driver reaches the pearly gates. St. Peter looks him up in his Big Book and tells him to pick up a gold staff and a silk robe and proceed into Heaven. Next in line is a preacher. St. Peter looks him up in his Big Book, furrows his brow and says, "OK, we'll let you in, but take that cloth robe and wooden staff." The preacher is shocked and replies, "But I am a man of the cloth. You gave that cab driver a gold staff and a silk robe. Surely I rate higher than a cabbie!" St. Peter responds matter-of-factly, "This is Heaven and up here, we are interested in results. When you preached, people slept. When the cabbie drove his taxi, people prayed."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good one corelz125 ;-))

Forts, somebody mentioned forts? ;-)) Reminds me of my little brother and a friend of his deciding to build their fort by an old dead tree adjacent to an old barn on our uncle's place. Bees started coming out of a hollow spot in an old dead tree. They decided to eradicate the bees. They put some gas in the hole and lit it. When they thought the fire burned out they left for the day.

A few hours later we were just finishing up milking. I happen to look up toward my Uncle's place and I saw the old barn on fire. Dad and I went up there. Unc had a little bit of small machinery in the old barn and some stock racks for his truck. We got it all out.

While we were getting that little bit of equipment out, we kept hearing pops. I'm pretty sure it was a box of 22 shells my cousins left in there when they were out shooting one day. We were halfway between Kuna and Melba, 7.3 miles each way. The two volunteer fire departments were arguing about which one had to respond. I don't recall which for sure, but I think Melba came. By the time they got there, all they could do was use their pike poles to push the sides of the barn in rather than let them fall out and make a bigger mess.

It was a clear hot summer day in southern Idaho; not a cloud in the sky. Since there was no source of ignition, the fire was determined to be caused by a lightning strike. ;-))


----------



## wormil

> I will PM you, and DW, but not tonight. It's been a long day.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Bob.
> 
> - RCCinNC


I'm sure it's all good. I look at it like this … If this is the worst thing that happens today then it's a very good day.


----------



## pottz

> A cab driver reaches the pearly gates. St. Peter looks him up in his Big Book and tells him to pick up a gold staff and a silk robe and proceed into Heaven. Next in line is a preacher. St. Peter looks him up in his Big Book, furrows his brow and says, "OK, we ll let you in, but take that cloth robe and wooden staff." The preacher is shocked and replies, "But I am a man of the cloth. You gave that cab driver a gold staff and a silk robe. Surely I rate higher than a cabbie!" St. Peter responds matter-of-factly, "This is Heaven and up here, we are interested in results. When you preached, people slept. When the cabbie drove his taxi, people prayed."
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO- now thats what we needed awhile ago.thanks buddy you always make me laugh.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Did someone mention .22 rounds? Well, you have heard of the game called "chicken," yes. I developed my own version of this game, at what age this was, I dont recall, somewhere nearing teenager, probably.

Game went like this:

I would gather whomever of the neighborhood kids around in a circle. Then take the live .22 shells I had stolen from my Pop´s gun-cabinet, and throw them one at a time at the pavement as hard as I could, hammer end downward facing. Sometimes the round would discharge, sometimes not. Strangely, no one ever got "hit." We all thought we were really brave for dodging bullets. May have been the dumbest thing I ever did, as a kid. But at least I was smart enough not to use the .38´s.


----------



## wormil

I've done dumb things like setting off .22 rounds with a hammer but never throwing them at the ground. I grew up hunting and knew well what a bullet, even a 22, would do to meat. Although we could have shot ourselves just as easily hitting them hammers but you know kid logic.

I went rabbit hunting with a bunch of work buddies once and one of the guys wore a rabbit skin hat to be funny. The idea was to walk in a line driving the rabbits and only shooting straight ahead but we somehow got separated and as I walked back to the truck spotted a rabbit at the base of a tree. Luckily I decided to get closer before shooting and it was rabbit skin hat dude taking a snooze with his head on a root. I said something about nice hat, it almost got you killed, and he went white as a sheet. I unloaded and walked back to the truck.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## dbeck

Wife asks hubby, how does my ass look in my new black slacks?(yes we all know this wont end well) Hubby says just like my new grill. Later… Hubby gets frisky with wife, wife responds .. im not firing up this big grill for one tiny wienie. Sorry, i know i butchered it but thats all i remembered of it lol


----------



## robscastle

Its Day four and I am still hobbling around like a decrepit 70 YO


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I ve done dumb things like setting off .22 rounds with a hammer but never throwing them at the ground. I grew up hunting and knew well what a bullet, even a 22, would do to meat. Although we could have shot ourselves just as easily hitting them hammers but you know kid logic.
> 
> - Woodknack


I've hit them with a hammer too but you can't really shoot yourself as there's no way for the bullet to be propelled. I always lightly pinched the case upside down in a bench vice, safety glasses and earplugs then bang. The powder takes the path of least resistance and it's a lot easier to blow through both sides of the case than push a chunk of lead out. Sure it came out but but without enough velocity to even scratch the nose of the bullet.

Shot gun primers pressed into cheap aluminum arrows packed with smokeless powder shot into concrete blocks made for a better boom but I don't know if cheap aluminum arrows still exist.


----------



## wormil

You can put wood matches in a spent 22 shell, tap it down tight around the stick, whack the cap and it's like a loud firecracker. Probably why my ears ring sometimes, lol.


----------



## robscastle

A field mouse in Queensland


----------



## robscastle

this is a pink and grey Galah usually found riding trail bikes and playing wih ammo!


----------



## robscastle

one of the many that survived the bushfires gets a feed


----------



## robscastle

Others had to rely on a less attractive means


----------



## pottz




----------



## corelz125

If a fox and Koalas can help each other out during bad times why can't the elephant and donkey work together to help us out during these times?


----------



## pottz

> If a fox and Koalas can help each other out during bad times why can t the elephant and donkey work together to help us out during these times?
> 
> - corelz125


because donkeys are asses-lol.


----------



## pottz

since dw seems to be absent today ill keep his theme going.today is national hamburger day,so stop and get a good burger guys.


----------



## corelz125

Everyone seems to be absent tonight.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Everyone seems to be absent tonight.
> 
> - corelz125


It can be only 2 reasons:
Maybe a few of the guys blew their fingers off messing with ammunition,
or because Pottz can't post a National Hamberger Day properly!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Note: the impossible burger does not count*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Others had to rely on a less attractive means
> 
> - robscastle


*Romulus and Remus*










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romulus_and_Remus


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> If a fox and Koalas can help each other out during bad times why can t the elephant and donkey work together to help us out during these times?
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self deleted


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

As always, the real truth behind any impeccable feat is hidden… the full picture is,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LBD….Glad to see your return* :>)*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE used to make a cannon sound with a roll of cap gun caps. We tried hitting a roll with a sledge hammer but it didn't pop many in the roll. Got the bright idea to squeeze them in dad's vise he had on a post in the barn yard. Hitting that with a sledge hammer popped the roll! ;-)) First time I thought I had sprung the vise, but I realized it was made with low tolerance parts.

Popping those .22 shells won't hurt anything unless you get hit in the eye with a piece of brass shrapnel '-(( We did the match head in the .22 shell thing. We shot a lot of .22 shells doing pest control. Starlings will eat a ton of silage a month if you let them. Pheasants would eat most of the first 3 or 4 rows of corn as the seed germinated. Dad would send me out with the .22 to sit on the ends of the field at dusk and dawn to shoot at them with the .22. Never saw more than a couple a year, but I'd shoot a few shots so he'd know I was working hard ;-)) Doubt if he heard them inside the barn milking. At least I got out of my regular chores. The mules were grazing on the ditch bank one day while I was guarding the corn field. I was pretending to be a big game hunter aiming at the mules. I decided to squeeze the trigger. I thought the safety was on but the .22 fired. Scared the crap out of me. I was sure I'd shot Brownie, the best mule. They didn't move. Just kept grazing like nothing had happened. After a few minutes, I decided they were OK. I didn't know anything about trajectory, but I decided the bullet fell harmlessly in the alfalfa field. The shot was 350 to 400 yards. The bullet drop was somewhere in the neighborhood of 10 to 15 feet, maybe more. Never pointed at anything I didn't intend to shoot ever again!

That inter-species nursing reminds me of a story I read about my 10th or 12th great grandpa Dodderer. He was the first settler on the land about 35 miles NE of Philadelphia. There were Indians in the area. They were afraid to let their children play with the Indians and also afraid to not let them children play with the Indians; a bit of a dilemma. He had given a piglet to the Indians as a peace offering. One day the kids were over playing with the Indians. He snuck through the woods for a peek at the activities. He spied an Indian squaw with papoose suckling on one side and the piglet on the other!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Everyone was in fine form last night, I see.


----------



## RCCinNC

Good to have you back DW. I look forward to your bringing attention to more obscure and sadly unheralded holidays. 
BTW…been making good use of SGN last couple of days. Calms the nerves in crazy times. ; )

Peace bro….


----------



## pottz

> Everyone seems to be absent tonight.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> It can be only 2 reasons:
> Maybe a few of the guys blew their fingers off messing with ammunition,
> or because Pottz can t post a National Hamberger Day properly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw thats what you get with temp workers ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Being an Ex-Painter, this is about the funniest thing I have ever seen. And then, someone spent a bucket of money restoring the upper part there, but notice the paint is peeling and failing on the columns. lol.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Being an Ex-Painter, this is about the funniest thing I have ever seen. And then, someone spent a bucket of money restoring the upper part there, but notice the paint is peeling and failing on the support columns. Lol.


----------



## pottz

> Everyone was in fine form last night, I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


ok your startin to get rollin,you might give corelz some competition.


----------



## controlfreak

"WE used to make a cannon sound with a roll of cap gun caps"

Boy does this bring back memories. We got bored with the snap of the cap guns and would take multiple rolls in the garage. With the confined reflective space take baseball bats and pound them with the end of a vertical bat. Our ears would be ringing. All these years I thought it was guns and machinery that messed up my hearing until this thread brought back this memory.

Full disclosure: I did drop a rock on a 22 while at summer camp.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL PAPERCLIP DAY - May 29*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## RCCinNC

A friend just sent me this link. Enjoy.


----------



## pottz

> A friend just sent me this link. Enjoy.
> 
> - RCCinNC


WOW that was frickin amazing,how long do you think it took that guy to set that up and make it work perfectly.some people have too much time on their hands.


----------



## RCCinNC

> A friend just sent me this link. Enjoy.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> WOW that was frickin amazing,how long do you think it took that guy to set that up and make it work perfectly.some people have too much time on their hands.
> 
> - pottz


More than just some of us right now amigo. 
Anyway, if anyone complains about having nothing to do from here on out, I ain't listening…. ; )


----------



## RCCinNC

> - Desert_Woodworker


My wife is going to hate you DW. ; ).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*People would be surprised at how creative one can be… *


----------



## RCCinNC

Truth to that. I think my wife was lookin' over my shoulder. Suddenly I can't find paper clips or rubber bands anywhere around here.. ; )

She knows me all too well.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> A friend just sent me this link. Enjoy.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> WOW that was frickin amazing,how long do you think it took that guy to set that up and make it work perfectly.some people have too much time on their hands.
> 
> - pottz


Too much time; and too much plastic.


----------



## RCCinNC

Yeah, I figure half the kids in the neighborhood are wondering what happened to the toys they left out in the yard. The guy's gotta be a yard sale junkie.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A friend just sent me this link. Enjoy.
> 
> - RCCinNC


That is a good one!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> .
> 
> Full disclosure: I did drop a rock on a 22 while at summer camp.
> 
> - controlfreak


the only guy I know that ever got hurt handling ammo outside a firearm was decapping a live primer out of centerfire shell. I suppose it went in upside down. It happens quite regularly with some priming devices. If you push them out slowly it is not an issue getting them back out. When he tried it, the primer fired and shot out into his finger or hand. He had to go to ER to get it out.


----------



## pottz

when we were kids we did a lot of shot gunning so we reloaded our shells,well the old man always had kegs of gun powder around so me and my friends found creative ways to use it.we were damn lucky we never burned the garage or house down-lol.luckily no one ever got hurt.altough one 4th we were playing with sparklers and i threw one up in the air and it landed on my neighbors garage roof which in those days had wood shingles.pretty soon the roof started smoking and i was quickly getting the hose out.garage survived ! good times.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*To contribute to this pyrotechnics chat. Does anyone remember the M-80?*



















https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-80_(explosive)

Yesterday was yesterday now we have today. 
Update 2020 Now that I have gotten older I have Tannerite
Go out to the desert and experience BOOM! 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tannerite




























*The difference for me* before you lit a match and ran - today you can fire a gun and make BOOM


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We did a lot of shot gunning too. Dove season started right after school started and Labor Day. By the time that was over, pheasant season opened in October. By the time they were running scared on the ground rather than flushing in November, swarms of ducks invaded the corn fields. When duck season closed in January, we shot srarlings invading the silo until March when we started working the fields.

I loaded about 500 rounds a month for LB and myself. I got the bright idea to make a magnum load to reach those pheasants that would not flush in November. Using a 10 gauge load from the Lyman manual, my Stevens double barrel 12 gauge popped open when I fired the first one and left a scratch in the barrel. I had only loaded a couple to test. Since the shotgun still locked up tight, I didn't shoot any more of them ;-)

My best shot ever with my Ruger Single Six happened one day when a buddy and I had run out of shotgun shells and I was out of a component to load more. A starling set its wings cruising into the feed lot to steal silage. I drew my .22 pistol and shot hitting it dead center, the wings folded and it crashed at my feet. My buddy was impressed! He said I bet you can't do that again. 2 boxes of shells later, he was right, I couldn't.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- Today, Twitter put up a warning on Trump's tweet claiming "shooting" then you could click to hear what our president had say. Censoring our president? 
You are very fortunate to have a forum where we express our pyrotechnics thoughts. Think about it nobody is censoring Pottz but they try to censor the president.
Ps Pottz please put out a reminder not to do pyrotechnics near a duck pond.


----------



## pottz

> *To contribute to this pyrotechnics chat. Does anyone remember the M-80?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-80_(explosive)
> 
> Yesterday was yesterday now we have today.
> Update 2020 Now that I have gotten older I have Tannerite
> Go out to the desert and experience BOOM!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tannerite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The difference for me* before you lit a match and ran - today you can fire a gun and make BOOM
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


only lit one when we were kids,friend had one so we put inside a model airplane and lit it.model airplane dissapeared :-o good times-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- Today, Twitter put up a warning on Trump s tweet claiming "shooting" then you could click to hear what our president had say. Censoring our president?
> You are very fortunate to have a forum where we express our pyrotechnics thoughts. Think about it nobody is censoring Pottz but they try to censor the president.
> Ps Pottz please put out a reminder not to do pyrotechnics near a duck pond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha ha good luck to whoever tries to censor trump.maybe they want to live in hell !!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Haha m80s that brings back some memories. Taping them to a can of krylon spray paint then throwing it. It would make a nice colorful explosion. As I read none of us as kids gave much thought to the pieces of flying metal.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Explozives? Carp, now you got me excited. :-0) 
BTDTGTTS 
But You kids ain't seen nothing, as some kids never grow up?

For decades held federal explosives permit(s). Had annual inspections by gubermint to ensure my records were in order and following the law. For many years used to MANUFACTURE dangerous devices as a hobby. Went commercial at one point. Annual sales peaked at $100k/yr, before an economy downturn made it unprofitable to continue. Even spent time working with NFPA technical committees on new fireworks regulations. 
Crazy enough yet?

Hate to be nervous Nellie, BUT Pyrotechnics ain't safe, even with training/education accidents happen and create chaos. Lost dozen pyro friends to several different accidents over years. One family had building detonate making fireworks, and lost people from 3 generations. Only folks left were grandpa sitting at home and one cousin out of town. And they were following ALL the safety protocols. Be safe, and you may still be sorry. CRAZY!

The professional pryo community is major economic force in world, but can be hard to find. USA folks are tight nit bunch and generally don't share unless it is behind a firewall with expensive annual paid subscription. Rarely find anything on web, most of information is still only sold in printed forum. 
If you refuse to grow up and really want to learn more: join the PGI and plan to spend 5-10 years learning a new hobby. If you are like me with prior materials/chemistry background and Industrial connections, things happen faster; you can take over world in only couple of years.  
Just one warning if you dare enter DIY Pyro world, you will 'burn' money faster than a politician. It takes a massive amount of cash to play with big boys. A 4" OD Pyrotechnic 'WOW' will cost $40-80 to buy/build. Now build 100 of them and put on a show for your next party! Besides the federal permits, don't forget you need local permit from state/county to shoot the stuff in air too.

Playing with Pyrotechnics legally is about as crazy as can get!!
Playing with Pryo illegally will send you jail. :-(

Suggest average joe stay home, while you play with wood.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> But You kids ain t seen nothing, as some kids never grow up?
> *But many grow wiser from their curiosity, as posted.*
> 
> Hate to be nervous Nellie, BUT Pyrotechnics ain t safe, even with training/education accidents happen and create chaos.
> *Neither is marriage and both will give you BOOM
> *
> 
> Suggest average joe stay home, while you play with wood.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Good advice for seeing how woodworks with cannons


----------



## pottz

> Explozives? Carp, now you got me excited. :-0)
> BTDTGTTS
> But You kids ain t seen nothing, as some kids never grow up?
> 
> For decades held federal explosives permit(s). Had annual inspections by gubermint to ensure my records were in order and following the law. For many years used to MANUFACTURE dangerous devices as a hobby. Went commercial at one point. Annual sales peaked at $100k/yr, before an economy downturn made it unprofitable to continue. Even spent time working with NFPA technical committees on new fireworks regulations.
> Crazy enough yet?
> 
> Hate to be nervous Nellie, BUT Pyrotechnics ain t safe, even with training/education accidents happen and create chaos. Lost dozen pyro friends to several different accidents over years. One family had building detonate making fireworks, and lost people from 3 generations. Only folks left were grandpa sitting at home and one cousin out of town. And they were following ALL the safety protocols. Be safe, and you may still be sorry. CRAZY!
> 
> The professional pryo community is major economic force in world, but can be hard to find. USA folks are tight nit bunch and generally don t share unless it is behind a firewall with expensive annual paid subscription. Rarely find anything on web, most of information is still only sold in printed forum.
> If you refuse to grow up and really want to learn more: join the PGI and plan to spend 5-10 years learning a new hobby. If you are like me with prior materials/chemistry background and Industrial connections, things happen faster; you can take over world in only couple of years.
> Just one warning if you dare enter DIY Pyro world, you will burn money faster than a politician. It takes a massive amount of cash to play with big boys. A 4" OD Pyrotechnic WOW will cost $40-80 to buy/build. Now build 100 of them and put on a show for your next party! Besides the federal permits, don t forget you need local permit from state/county to shoot the stuff in air too.
> 
> Playing with Pyrotechnics legally is about as crazy as can get!!
> Playing with Pryo illegally will send you jail. :-(
> 
> Suggest average joe stay home, while you play with wood.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


damn klutz you suck all the fun out this with your stats,who cares! it's friday and were starting to relax and drink buddy,well at least i am,so chill out and light a stick of dynamite,maybe it will relax you-LOL!.


----------



## bandit571

Combat Engineers used to save a few 55gal oil barrels, that they'd fill with all the sawdust they would make….

Came time to "drop" a bridge…they fill those barrels with JP4 until the sawdust wouldn't take any more. One barrel at each corner of that bridge, place a blasting cap into the smaller of the two opening, cap the larger one…..One turn of the "ignitor" T handle…...bridge was dropped.

220 "pounds" (gallons don't feel right) of Nitrocellulose Make one BIG B O O M…....need a LONG wire to the caps….

Just a FYI only…...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and the Beagle has spoken…*









*and as Pottz said Friday night- chill*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Combat Engineers used to save a few 55gal oil barrels, that they d fill with all the sawdust they would make….
> 
> Came time to "drop" a bridge…they fill those barrels with JP4 until the sawdust wouldn t take any more. One barrel at each corner of that bridge, place a blasting cap into the smaller of the two opening, cap the larger one…..One turn of the "ignitor" T handle…...bridge was dropped.
> 
> 220 "pounds" (gallons don t feel right) of Nitrocellulose Make one BIG B O O M…....need a LONG wire to the caps….
> 
> Just a FYI only…...
> 
> - bandit571


*+1 BOOM!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Respectfully, Pottz and Captainklutz* Let Caprtainklutz be our Dr. Fauchi on Corona Crazy regarding pyrotechnics. He brings a new perspective to the reality of experiencing BOOM!
Blessings,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Haha m80s that brings back some memories. Taping them to a can of krylon spray paint then throwing it. It would make a nice colorful explosion. As I read none of us as kids gave much thought to the pieces of flying metal.
> 
> - corelz125


*
+1*


----------



## pottz

> *and the Beagle has spoken…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and as Pottz said Friday night- chill*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you damn right,and if your sensible you'll listen-lol.


----------



## pottz

> *Respectfully, Pottz and Captainklutz* Let Caprtainklutz be our Dr. Fauchi on Corona Crazy regarding pyrotechnics. He brings a new perspective to the reality of experiencing BOOM!
> Blessings,
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


who the hell needs dr fauchi.he's nothing more than a bobble head anyway-LMAO.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Combat Engineers used to save a few 55gal oil barrels, that they d fill with all the sawdust they would make….
> 
> Just a FYI only…...
> 
> - bandit571


Ah yes. JP4. Mix it with some gelatin and you have napalm for breakfast. 

One of the most disappointing parts of 9'11' event in 2001 was the government agencies used it as the excuse to finally enact stricter regulations on fertilizer and pyrotechnics chemicals. Used to have detonation grade AN available by truck load from every farm store in town. Could even buy dynamite and fuse based blasting caps with drivers license is most states. sigh. Not anymore.

Now all the AN fertilizers are juiced with anti-burn additives to prevent pyrotechnic uses. The pure grades are all now required to have chemical tracers added, so residue can be tracked back to seller and lot number. The prices have also tripled making boom much more expensive. 
Much harder to be closet pyrotechnics fan these days than it used to be. 
Really miss the golden years of no one cares what I blow up, as long as no one gets hurt. 

BTW - There was always have one rule in pyrotechnics: 
No alcohol till the boom was done and put away.
'Hey, watch this'; has a nefarious meaning when alcohol and pyrotechnics are mixed.

So enjoy your drink, 
I am as I sit here remembering how we used to make 25ft diameter holes in ground with 5 gal buckets of AN and diesel, playing who can hit the end of blasting cap from 100 yards using a rifle without a scope.
We would get so frustrated after awhile, would resort to using thousands of rounds of 556 ammo.
There is no difference between men and boys, expect the price of of toys!


----------



## corelz125

You can't be that much of a klutz If you dealt with that stuff. Have to have pretty steady hand to work in that field. I go with the no drinking when using my table saw or other power tools.


----------



## pottz

damn it kllutz have a couple shots of good whiskey and chill out bro.you got a good joke or cartoon? hell cricket loves your kinda stuff,her thread is called how are you doing,check it out,or pour a glass of pinot and join me by the fire. ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Note: I just got here KUDOS to Pottz


----------



## pottz

hey it's good news for california governor newsom just announced today that restaurants, barbers and salons can reopen starting today as long as they meet the critiria.for restaurants it's 60% of former capacity,meaning tables at least 6 feet apart,and social distanacing standards.WHOO HOO.i hope my fav restaurant has survived,no word yet.and man do i need a haircut-LOL!


----------



## pottz

> Note: I just got here KUDOS to Pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank you dw,she's a beauty.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We did a lot of shot gunning too. Dove season started right after school started and Labor Day. By the time that was over, pheasant season opened in October. By the time they were running scared on the ground rather than flushing in November, swarms of ducks invaded the corn fields. When duck season closed in January, we shot srarlings invading the silo until March when we started working the fields.

I loaded about 500 rounds a month for LB and myself. I got the bright idea to make a magnum load to reach those pheasants that would not flush in November. Using a 10 gauge load from the Lyman manual, my Stevens double barrel 12 gauge popped open when I fired the first one and left a scratch in the barrel. I had only loaded a couple to test. Since the shotgun still locked up tight, I didn't shoot any more of them ;-)

My best shot ever with my Ruger Single Six happened one day when a buddy and I had run out of shotgun shells and I was out of a component to load more. A starling set its wings cruising into the feed lot to steal silage. I drew my .22 pistol and shot hitting it dead center, the wings folded and it crashed at my feet. My buddy was impressed! He said I bet you can't do that again. 2 boxes of shells later, he was right, I couldn't.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Who needs a flyrod when you have a Fisherman´s Friend. We used to call them a "quarter-stick."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*LOOMIS DAY - May 30*










"Loomis Day recognizes the man who received the patent for wireless telegraphy in 1872. The Washington, D.C. dentist, Mahlon Loomis"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Who needs a flyrod when you have a Fisherman´s Friend. We used to call them a "quarter-stick."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*+1*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Last night I saw quote from a protestor stating "we are coming to the suburbs."*

*WELCOME*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Dont worry, they are only coming because you have nicer playgrounds.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Don't forget to add cold beer and fine women…*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> *Don t forget to add cold beer and fine women…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sure! But it is probably a good idea to wear pants when on Recon.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

She is not on "recon" but here at home protecting the home front.


----------



## corelz125

Maybe the more of them that protest more of them will get covid.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Maybe the more of them that protest more of them will get covid.
> 
> - corelz125


You got a point… but they have one as well, sadly to riot, loot and destroy? This is where I draw the line with no empathy from my side except for the man that died.

Where is Pottz?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Space X - I am pleased to see this happening…*










*Flashback to 1969- America landing on the Moon.*

"On July 20, 1969, two American astronauts landed on the moon and became the first humans to walk on the lunar surface"









I can remember where I was on this particular day. My thoughts (and I know the answer) Will President Trump given credit for this big new step, similar to President Kennedy?
Also, U.S. Space Force










"The proposal gained new life when President Donald Trump first publicly spoke about an independent space force during a March 2018 speech.[41] In a June 2018 meeting of the National Space Council, he directed the Department of Defense to begin the necessary processes to establish the U.S. Space Force as a branch of the Armed Forces."


----------



## robscastle

Larry,

I just saw the NEWS this morning WTF are you prople doing over there come on its really shocking to see, stop it now!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Larry,
> 
> I just saw the NEWS this morning WTF are you prople doing over there come on its really shocking to see, stop it now!
> 
> - robscastle












Larry is busy, "WTF are you prople doing over there come on its really shocking to see" we got a space launch off today… If it is something else maybe Pottz will respond…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Larry,
> 
> I just saw the NEWS this morning WTF are you prople doing over there come on its really shocking to see, stop it now!
> 
> - robscastle


I live in a great country the United States of America is it without faults- no. But what is going on recently pale to the Australian genocide of the Aborigine's.

http://english.khamenei.ir/news/3638/Australia-s-sanitized-genocide-against-Aborigines-in-the-21st










No society lives without sin.
Update to 2019 in Australia

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/14/world/australia/police-shooting-murder-Indigenous.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*To close the night- this is Corona Crazy*

*HUMAN SACRIFICE Hindu priest beheads man in human sacrifice at Indian temple in a bid to end coronavirus*

https://www.the-sun.com/news/908024/hindu-priest-beheads-man-human-sacrifice-indian-temple-coronavirus/

Blessings,


----------



## pottz

> *Last night I saw quote from a protestor stating "we are coming to the suburbs."*
> 
> *WELCOME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no problem but it's "byob" and i dont drink light beer !


----------



## pottz

> *Don t forget to add cold beer and fine women…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Sure! But it is probably a good idea to wear pants when on Recon.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


pants are for sissies.


----------



## pottz

> Larry,
> 
> I just saw the NEWS this morning WTF are you prople doing over there come on its really shocking to see, stop it now!
> 
> - robscastle
> 
> I live in a great country the United States of America is it without faults- no. But what is going on recently pale to the Australian genocide of the Aborigine s.
> 
> http://english.khamenei.ir/news/3638/Australia-s-sanitized-genocide-against-Aborigines-in-the-21st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No society lives without sin.
> Update to 2019 in Australia
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/14/world/australia/police-shooting-murder-Indigenous.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hmm not much different from here,a crazy srewed up world we are in.corona crazy or just plain crazy?


----------



## pottz

> Larry,
> 
> I just saw the NEWS this morning WTF are you prople doing over there come on its really shocking to see, stop it now!
> 
> - robscastle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry is busy, "WTF are you prople doing over there come on its really shocking to see" we got a space launch off today… If it is something else maybe Pottz will respond…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


damn i missed the launch today,busy "woodworking". hey were back!!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> damn i missed the launch today,busy "woodworking". hey were back!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


For you and others -


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> damn i missed the launch today,busy "woodworking". hey were back!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> For you and others -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


thanks dw,watching that gave me goose bumps,wow i cant even imagine what those astronauts are feeling as that rocket heads into space.americans we are back!!!!!!!


----------



## Bo45

Same in South Carolina.


----------



## pottz

> Same in South Carolina.
> 
> - Bo45


welcome pastor,woodworker and fisherman,let me just this probably isn't the most godly thread on lj's but it's the most interesting ;-)


----------



## rockusaf

I'm so glad to see all the looters are staying safe wearing masks. Don't want to take a chance of catching corona and not be able to enjoy their free new 75" flat screen.

Rock


----------



## pottz

> I m so glad to see all the looters are staying safe wearing masks. Don t want to take a chance of catching corona and not be able to enjoy their free new 75" flat screen.
> 
> Rock
> 
> - rockusaf


maybe we should listen to our president,when the lootin starts,the shootin starts.when you might get shot you'll think twice about what your doing,enough said!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lootin without shootin in Seattle. Full accommodation as expected. I-5 is blocked both direction by protestors.










Notice how they load the lootin magazine? ;-)

Police are easily controlled. If there is no crime, they will not respond and there will be no confrontation. If there is a confrontation, they will respond with overwhelming force, the perpetrator cannot win. Seems like a simple solution, eh? Do not provoke police response. These situations are easily prevented.

Last week an 80 year old woman and a 40 something hunter were killed by an illegal alien with a significant criminal history. Seattle and King County released him and of course they protect them from immigration authorities. Why no demonstrations about those murders? They were intentional, not accidental.

In 2016, a retired Oregon couple came up to a Mariners game. They were window shopping Westlake Mall prior to the game. They were beaten with a baseball bat by a repeat offender with about 70 priors. He also beat another man prior to that. He had been released again 10 days prior to the beating. They are still suffering the consequences of their trip to Seattle. They are suing Seattle and King County who vow to vigorously defend their decision to release the violent offender 10 days earlier. Why no protests for that?

The US was plumb crazy long before Corona! ;-(


----------



## wormil

> maybe we should listen to our president,when the lootin starts,the shootin starts.when you might get shot you ll think twice about what your doing,enough said!!!
> 
> - pottz


What do you mean? Do you think he meant vigilantism?


----------



## pottz

> maybe we should listen to our president,when the lootin starts,the shootin starts.when you might get shot you ll think twice about what your doing,enough said!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What do you mean? Do you think he meant vigilantism?
> 
> - Woodknack


no i think he meant do a crime and pay for it,enough of that kinda ********************.just like the crap bob just mentioned,why the hell do we allow this to happen,we worry more about criminals rights than law abiding citizens.


----------



## wormil

> no i think he meant do a crime and pay for it,enough of that kinda ********************.just like the crap bob just mentioned,why the hell do we allow this to happen,we worry more about criminals rights than law abiding citizens.
> 
> - pottz


I agree, looters should be punished and property owners have a right to defend themselves and their property with force. But I have read comments around the web, plenty of people around with their little fantasies of having shootouts in the streets and being a hero. It would be havoc if we had vigilantes running around shooting people.


----------



## robscastle

I did see the Space Launch as it was possibly the only interesting subject worth watching.
... enough of the I cannot breath nonsense before the country self destructs from within.


----------



## robscastle

BTW 
that girl soldier is possibly Scottish!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like they destroyed a lot of businesses in downtown Seattle today and burned quite a few vehicles. Bellevue sent additional fire engines to help. The governor is sending 200 unarmed National Guard tomorrow. If I were in the guard, I would call in sick with C-19. There was some one shooting an AR in downtown today. Washington will have to start taking crime seriously while they still have something left to save.

Watch KOMO Seattle is dying on the web. That is normal. The downtown association is calling for the city to do something about crime on the streets all day long and in their businesses. Bartell drugs and Macy's closed downtown stores due to shoplifting and concern for employee safety. WA is a sales tax state, no income tax. Most of the city's revenue is from retail sales. If I were the director of the downtown association, I would call on all retail to stop for one day, no tax revenue to the city. No response, I would call for one day every week. No response, I would call for 2 days a week. The city is putting the businesses on the edge supporting criminal's drug habits. Law enforcement is so lax they come from other states to take advantage of it. Other states actuality complain to WA because law enforcement is so lax, it increases their criminal activity.

Prowlers in the neighborhoods walk around like it is just a stroll. If someone confronts them, they just walk to the next house. They know the police will not do anything. No point, the county prosecutor will not prosecute. Most stores ignore shoplifters, same reason. Law will not address the issue. More than likely will get sued if a shoplifter knocks someone down while any employee is pursuing them.

They are having shootouts in the streets now. Teenage drugies mostly. The politicians want more gun laws, but they will not enforce what they have. Already illegal to carry a firearm as a felon or under 21. It is a felony in WA if your firearm in not locked up and is stolen used in a crime. Last session the Ds opposed a law to add to the criminal's sentence using a stolen firearm in a crime. They support charging the victim of a residential burglary, but not the criminal committing the crime!! I am not opposed to safe storage, just opposed to charging the victim with a felony and letting the criminal continue with impunity.

People have been moving here to work, Google and Amazon are the primary perpetrators. The newcomers are appalled by the lax law enforcement. Anyone moving to the area needs to know if you park a U-Haul at a motel parking lot overnight, do not expect it to be there in the morning.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

1st guy: Hey, do you have the TOW launcher?

2nd guy: No, I thought you were bringing it.

1st guy: Sit tight, I will be back in a minute…......

2nd guy: OK. But make sure you bring the one with the thermal imaging upgrade.

1st guy: Roger that.

2nd guy: While you´re at it, can you bring me a pumpkin-triple-spice-mocha-starbucks-latte, 2 sugars!

1st guy: Roger that.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I will bet, after all the friendly neighborhood looting is done, there will be racks and racks of shiny new workboots left, untouched.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

NATIONAL SMILE DAY - May 31


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*With all the masked people today how do you know if someone is smiling?

Here is a favorite of mine on how a smile can be misunderstood-*










Some people say a smile is worth a million dollars…

The settlement is the first to grow out of a flurry of lawsuits against news organizations filed by the family following the episode in January 2019. The Sandmanns sued The Washington Post for $250 million in February, and later sued NBC and CNN for $275 million for their reporting.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> BTW
> that girl soldier is possibly Scottish!
> 
> - robscastle


Good guess but would you like try again with this one?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Space X is about to connect…

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/31/science/spacex-astronauts-arrival.html?action=click&module=Top%20Stories&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Talking about crazy rebellious folks again? 

Yesterday #ICantBreathe protestors descended upon Phoenix city hall again. They were still cleaning up damage from day before. It is not as bad in Phoenix as other major cities, but still a mess, with hundreds of thousands of dollars in damage to government buildings. 
The group tried to walk the 8 blocks from downtown onto I-10 and stage sit down blocking freeway traffic. I-10 is the 10-14 lane major route through town that connects CA to TX BTW. When they were not allowed to walk on freeway, forced to turn around, and asked to disperse they got angry like they have a right to stop trucks on a freeway? 
City mayor let the rage fest run 5+ hours before things got nasty after sunset and it was called unlawful gathering. Most of the protest was peaceful. Only a small portion are troublemakers.

Police reported social media posts claiming 'student groups' were moving the protest north-east to Scottsdale at a major mall with high end stores as they were chased from downtown? The mall decided to shutdown early once they found out, and by time the crowd showed up, the stores were closed, parking lots empty, and police were watching. Not having anyone to protest against with an empty mall, these yahoos decided to break into stores and loot the place. TV news had chopper and drone in air recording the action. 
I sit quietly at home making sure my kids are safe, right? 
Daughter got a new job at a restaurant across street from newly targeted mall 1 week ago, and was working last night. The cops walked in and told management to close and everyone go home now, the protest was coming to visit. They had police stationed at entrance to make sure folks could exit safely. Everyone got out OK, as wife was on phone with daughter driving home, while I was watching looters break into Apple store live.

What I want to know is where are these social media sites and 'let's go looting' posts? 
Those are idiots that need to be arrested immediately. 
How about we hang a few of those idiots up by neck on post in front of the damage they caused as reminder of the consequences and see if it occurs again tomorrow?

Thanks for reading, needed to vent.


----------



## corelz125

Klutz i'm all for the public hangings again. Maybe watching a few swinging in the wind might change the mind of some people. Prisons in this country are way to easy now. Most career criminals can care less about being inside. Bob like most of the ones in Seattle i'm sure most of them can care less to do a year locked up.


----------



## pottz

> no i think he meant do a crime and pay for it,enough of that kinda ********************.just like the crap bob just mentioned,why the hell do we allow this to happen,we worry more about criminals rights than law abiding citizens.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I agree, looters should be punished and property owners have a right to defend themselves and their property with force. But I have read comments around the web, plenty of people around with their little fantasies of having shootouts in the streets and being a hero. It would be havoc if we had vigilantes running around shooting people.
> 
> - Woodknack


i agree,back during the l.a riots after the officers who beat rodney king were aquited all hell broke out here and we had just that, people that owned stores were holding off the looters by themselves because the cops went into hiding.we had some looting here in different parts lasts night and there is probably more to come.the sad thing is most of the ones that are looting dont even care about the issue they just see an excuse to steal and destroy innocent peoples property and lives.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Solution for civil unrest-
Tiananmen Square June 4, 1989*



















The difference is that China's leader doesn't have to worry about reelection…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *i agree,back during the l.a riots after the officers who beat rodney king were aquited all hell broke out here and we had just that, people that owned stores were holding off the looters by themselves because the cops went into hiding
> - pottz*


----------



## wormil

Maybe instead of more violence against American citizens we need to confront the issues causing the anger that is bubbling up. Police and sheriff's depts in some cities marched with protestors, that is leadership.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Maybe instead of more violence against American citizens we need to confront the issues causing the anger that is bubbling up. Police and sheriff s depts in some cities marched with protestors, that is leadership.
> 
> - Woodknack


Here, here! That Chris Swanson, County Sheriff guy, is a true patriot. He was brilliant. Deserves a medal of valour, or some kinda righteous medal.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Here, here! That Chris Swanson, County Sheriff guy, is a true patriot. He was brilliant. Deserves a medal of valour.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns












Kindness is a virtue, but are these officers being paid overtime to march? * As for a Medal of Valor*- _"The Public Safety Officer Medal of Valor is the highest decoration for bravery exhibited by public safety officers in the United States, comparable to the military's Medal of Honor."

My vote is for the Koreans who protected their business. They get my vote for *true American Valor*!





OOps! It is National Smile Day


----------



## pottz

> Here, here! That Chris Swanson, County Sheriff guy, is a true patriot. He was brilliant. Deserves a medal of valour.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindness is a virtue, but are these officers being paid overtime to march? * As for a Medal of Valor*- "The Public Safety Officer Medal of Valor is the highest decoration for bravery exhibited by public safety officers in the United States, comparable to the military s Medal of Honor."
> 
> My vote is for the Koreans who protected their business. They get my vote for *true American Valor*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOps! It is National Smile Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


wow that was a scarey flash back dw,i remember it too well,wherever i went my .357 magnum with hollow points went with me,at night i carried the gun with me in my home and my 12 ga.was resting againts the wall beside my bed,anyone that would have entered,well they wouldn't have been here today.what you saw was reality,the cops wouldn't come they hid,in most cities near downtown l.a. you were on your own.im surprised more didn't die that did.history repeating itself because the issues then are still here today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Since it is Smile Day, Space X has docked and I don't have the Coronavirus.
I give thanks to the Lord and may he come into this Corona Crazy madness and give us peace










I am flabbergasted at the disparities of what I see and read on the media and what I see up at the filling station here in Mesa AZ- people on a Sunday afternoon all different ages and color getting supplies and smiling (no masks) heading to the lake. Yet 25 miles west is Phoenix will tonight be the same as CaptainKlutz experienced. I pray not.

*Spece X* - these people to me have extreme courage in what they are doing for mankind.










*Can anyone name these 2 American Heros off the top of their head?*

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> 
> because the issues then are still here today.*
> 
> - pottz


Have been and will be my friend…


----------



## wormil

> Here, here! That Chris Swanson, County Sheriff guy, is a true patriot. He was brilliant. Deserves a medal of valour.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... are these officers being paid overtime to march? *
> - Desert_Woodworker


I don't know, are they? Is it a problem? Seems to me they are keeping the peace unlike local officers who showed up at night, squared off with a peaceful protest then fired tear gas from rooftops that sparked citywide violence.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I don t know, are they? Is it a problem? Seems to me they are keeping the peace unlike local officers who showed up at night, squared off with a peaceful protest then fired tear gas from rooftops that sparked citywide violence.
> 
> - Woodknack


*I don t know, are they?* are they …please communicate better or finish your thought should you want a personal reply here on the forum.

* Is it a problem?*- is what a problem?

*Seems to me they are keeping the peace unlike local officers who showed up at night, squared off with a peaceful protest then fired tear gas from rooftops that sparked citywide violence. 
* I would say that this is an opinion and you are entitled it. For me not even worth responding to.

I was hoping that you were responding to what are names of the 2 astronauts are…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Cant we all just get along! we could…........


----------



## wormil

re: DW, I told you I don't know the answer to your question and then asked you if they on overtime. Sometimes people already know the answers to questions they ask.
Is it a problem if they are on overtime?
No need to respond to my statement if you don't want to.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lets have a dialog-
GENESEE COUNTY (WJRT) (12/23/19)-Genesee County Undersheriff Chris Swanson has been named interim sheriff following sheriff Robert Pickell's retirement January 5th.

more about him-

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/05/15/genesee-county-sheriff-dont-expect-us-enforce-pandemic-orders/5204277002/
and now it is election time for the Sherriff…

No, it is not a problem for me. This guy is running for reelection and is grandstanding for photo opps- IMO.
For further info then study the corruption in Genesee County MI.
What the heck if this guy can help the city of Flint with civil unrest then he may be able to solve the Flint MI water crisis which has harmed more people than one rogue cop.
Again if you think that this is good then believe it is good.
best to you


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delte


----------



## pottz

hey i think if more cops stood with the people instead of that thin line in the sand maybe we could start to break down the barriers and mistrust that plagues most big cities today.whatever his motive to do what he did i think it helped ease some tension.in L.A. what we learned from the watts riots and then the king riots was that we learned nothing or just plain didn't give a ********************.i dont know what the answer is but one thing is for certain if change doesn't happen this will become the norm.lets all pray for peace tonight.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Making Peace*
BY DENISE LEVERTOV
A voice from the dark called out,
'The poets must give us
imagination of peace, to oust the intense, familiar
imagination of disaster. Peace, not only
the absence of war.'
But peace, like a poem,
is not there ahead of itself,
can't be imagined before it is made,
can't be known except
in the words of its making,
grammar of justice,
syntax of mutual aid.
A feeling towards it,
dimly sensing a rhythm, is all we have
until we begin to utter its metaphors,
learning them as we speak.
A line of peace might appear
if we restructured the sentence our lives are making,
revoked its reaffirmation of profit and power,
questioned our needs, allowed
long pauses . . .
A cadence of peace might balance its weight
on that different fulcrum; peace, a presence,
an energy field more intense than war,
might pulse then,
stanza by stanza into the world,
each act of living
one of its words, each word
a vibration of light-facets
of the forming crystal.


----------



## sansoo22

I see the looting and property damage as pure unadulterated frustration. I don't think its strictly limited to the #ICant Breathe movement. We have some people, mainly millenials, facing the second devastating economic downturn in their adult lives, we have racism, we have younger college students and recent grads looking at a bleak financial future. In the midst of the chaos a billionaire funded space program made a historical launch. We have people who are looking at possibly being homeless or stressed about finding money to feed their kids and a billionaire launches a rocket. I think whether people realize it or not they are frustrated at a fractured country. Its the only conclusion my brain can come up with for how this turned so violent so quickly. It's vaguely reminiscent of the French Revolution at this point.

I wish it would spur change at a rapid pace but I fear it wont. We haven't learned squat about racism from the Watts or King riots. I don't think we fully understand racism. I mean at its base its tribalism which is part of who we are. We distrust those not like us. But what triggers that distrust to turn to hate and violence I don't think we know yet.

I know one thing my dad said years ago that has stuck with me "the fear of loss is always greater than the prospect of gain" and i feel maybe it has something to do with racism. Maybe some people are under the idea that if a person of color receives the same treatment and equal opportunities then somehow they are losing control or some ill conceived notion of power.

I don't talk about these issues often but maybe we should start? Just because something doesn't effect doesn't mean its not worth discussing. A wood working forum is a weird place to start but who knows maybe grass roots discussions helps make the world just a tiny bit better.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Well stated-
> I don t talk about these issues often but maybe we should start? Just because something doesn t effect doesn t mean its not worth discussing. A wood working forum is a weird place to start but who knows maybe grass roots discussions helps make the world just a tiny bit better.
> 
> - sansoo22


----------



## pottz

> I see the looting and property damage as pure unadulterated frustration. I don t think its strictly limited to the #ICant Breathe movement. We have some people, mainly millenials, facing the second devastating economic downturn in their adult lives, we have racism, we have younger college students and recent grads looking at a bleak financial future. In the midst of the chaos a billionaire funded space program made a historical launch. We have people who are looking at possibly being homeless or stressed about finding money to feed their kids and a billionaire launches a rocket. I think whether people realize it or not they are frustrated at a fractured country. Its the only conclusion my brain can come up with for how this turned so violent so quickly. It s vaguely reminiscent of the French Revolution at this point.
> 
> I wish it would spur change at a rapid pace but I fear it wont. We haven t learned squat about racism from the Watts or King riots. I don t think we fully understand racism. I mean at its base its tribalism which is part of who we are. We distrust those not like us. But what triggers that distrust to turn to hate and violence I don t think we know yet.
> 
> I know one thing my dad said years ago that has stuck with me "the fear of loss is always greater than the prospect of gain" and i feel maybe it has something to do with racism. Maybe some people are under the idea that if a person of color receives the same treatment and equal opportunities then somehow they are losing control or some ill conceived notion of power.
> 
> I don t talk about these issues often but maybe we should start? Just because something doesn t effect doesn t mean its not worth discussing. A wood working forum is a weird place to start but who knows maybe grass roots discussions helps make the world just a tiny bit better.
> 
> - sansoo22


very well said,and your right history has shown us we learn nothing from history except to repeat failure.the one problem in our society is the huge divide between the 1 percenters and those at the bottom,or hell look at the shrinking middle class.when you have nothing too lose you really dont care about killing someone for 5 bucks or dying yourself.stay safe and take care or yours,because no one else is gonna.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corona Crazy - Woodworkers for Kindness*- I am very impressed with the postings from Top Max, RCC and now Sansoo! welcome.
Next question *whose post* will give Pottz 2,000 posts.


----------



## wormil

My question wasn't about Swanson if that was directed at me but maybe we should stick to lighter subjects.

I rebuilt a trailer yesterday then today cut pieces for new sawhorses then grilled steaks and shrimp.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

8 more replies for Pottz to hit 2,000


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

6 replies left


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Now 5


----------



## pottz

> My question wasn t about Swanson if that was directed at me but maybe we should stick to lighter subjects.
> 
> I rebuilt a trailer yesterday then today cut pieces for new sawhorses then grilled steaks and shrimp.
> 
> - Woodknack


sounds good to me,hey it's sunday night and time to chill and get ready for the new week.im having a glass of pinot relaxing by the fire.cheers jocks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

What if Cricekett comes in and closes Pottz before he hits 2000


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz what are your thoghts about a little back duck hitting the 2000


----------



## sansoo22

The economic inequality in our country I feel drives a lot of civil unrest. I'm in favor of fixing it as quickly as possible. A "raise all boats" solution won't tackle racism directly but I don't see how allowing POC color a bigger share of the wealth is going to make it worse. I feel it may in fact allow them to vote with the almighty dollar and impact greater change than policy alone. Who knows but its worth a shot at least.

A classic example I like to use to illustrate the wealth gap is the conversion of seconds to dollars. Goes something like this:

If 1 dollar is 1 second then 1 million dollars is 11.5 days, where as 1 billion dollars is 31 years! A person like Jeff Bezos who's net worth is 160 billion dollars could spend 1 dollar per second for around 4,000 yrs.

Don't get me wrong I'm not about wealth distribution at all. I'm in favor of giving tax breaks and other incentives to companies that show a track record of acting upon the common good of all and punitive damages to those that act like greedy turds.

Edit: Sorry didn't see we were waiting for LBD to hit 2k


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Happy 2,000th


----------



## pottz

ok guys we ve hit another milestone of 2000,it's been a wild ride, a few scuffles some disagreements but it's still going and hopefully we will all ride out this virus together.i love the opinions and thoughts given,it has been way beyond what i thought ir would become when i simply asked how are you all doing.peace and lets get back to the party.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Dude you were the 1st 2,000 post!
> *
> - sansoo22


----------



## pottz

damn sansoo you took my 2000 spot-lol.not a problem i had the honor of #1000,i just never thought it would go on this long,but im glad it's been a place to share our fears and thoughts guys.i do look forward to the day when this thread will no longer be needed and we can all talk about the vacations or great restaurants we went too.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Back on topic:

Went to the supermercado yesterday. It is now mandatory here in Spain to wear a mask in public. Everyone in the store was compliant. I go in, get my hands sprayed with goo, am given latrile gloves, and am NOT wearing a mask. I walk into the store, the señorita at the door who sprayed my hands is looking at me as though a thought is welling up in her head but doesnt say anything. A moment later she comes up to me as I am putting on the gloves and looking over the blueberries. She says I have to wear a mask. I say, well, if everyone else has one on, then why do I need to wear one? They are all protected, yes! She says automatically, I cant let you into the store if you arent wearing a mask. I can tell she is getting herself prepared for a confrontation. I say, ok, no problem, and put on the used, dusty mask I had stuffed in my pocket.

You have to be a sheep, if you want to shop where the sheep shop.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> and now it is election time for the Sherriff…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I know. So right. I mean, wouldnt want anyone running for office to show any sort of leadership qualities or skills, that would just be dumb. Or to have a potential candidate be a well-liked, and respected member of his/her community, so much so that even the teenagers like him because he rocks out the drums with them after church services on occasion, throughout the years. No, you would want your candidate to be disrespectful, self-serving, confrontational, obtuse, irascible, and generally speaking, unlikeable. Those are the keys to getting elected.


----------



## RCCinNC

> *Corona Crazy - Woodworkers for Kindness*- I am very impressed with the postings from Top Max, RCC and now Sansoo! welcome.
> Next question *whose post* will give Pottz 2,000 posts.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thank you Desert.

Been gone a few…and will be back soon. George Floyd and all the associated crap on top of everything else going on started messing with my rational buttons…figured best step aside for awhile.

Pottz, just want to congratulate you on 2000, and we'll be sure to save the 3000 slot for you…though by then, I hope we will have changed the name of the thread…; )

Musk builds one hell of a space ship. Amazing to watch, and just something positive. Been getting a little tired of depending on Soyuz!

Hang in crazies…


----------



## pottz

> *Corona Crazy - Woodworkers for Kindness*- I am very impressed with the postings from Top Max, RCC and now Sansoo! welcome.
> Next question *whose post* will give Pottz 2,000 posts.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Thank you Desert.
> 
> Been gone a few…and will be back soon. George Floyd and all the associated crap on top of everything else going on started messing with my rational buttons…figured best step aside for awhile.
> 
> Pottz, just want to congratulate you on 2000, and we'll be sure to save the 3000 slot for you…though by then, I hope we will have changed the name of the thread…; )
> 
> Musk builds one hell of a space ship. Amazing to watch, and just something positive. Been getting a little tired of depending on Soyuz!
> 
> Hang in crazies…
> 
> - RCCinNC


living in L.A. ive kinda felt like going into hiding myself.hopefully by the time we hit 3000 i can change the name to (corona,it's just a beer) - lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL SAY SOMETHING NICE DAY - June 1*


----------



## pottz

> *NATIONAL SAY SOMETHING NICE DAY - June 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank you dw


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I imagine that some will wait and see if I am able to abide in my own national say something nice day post-
*
This is a belated get well soon card for Rob-*









Also reflecting back your post on ANZAC day- even though it is June 1st I reflect back and stop to think of all the people who give their lives for their country. I found this song on youtube that I think will add to your original post






Take care-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## corelz125

Look at you guys. I go to work and come back and you hit 2000. Bob I read the Seattle ironworkers cleaned up the area around their job that the looters and rioters made a mess out of.


----------



## pottz

> Look at you guys. I go to work and come back and you hit 2000. Bob I read the Seattle ironworkers cleaned up the area around their job that the looters and rioters made a mess out of.
> 
> - corelz125


see you snooze you loose.the same thing is happening here,after the looters leave the people in the neighborhoods are coming out and helping stores clean up and reopen.were on a 5pm-6am curfew right now,most large stores are closed and barracaded.my fav restaurant was going to reopen tomorrow night but they told him with the curfews to hold off a little longer.so we wait.it's a tough year for all.


----------



## rockusaf

Went to work and found out we had another member test positive for the virus, luckily I haven't worked closely with them. Stay safe out there, this thing ain't over folks.

Rock


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Insurrection Act*










I am praying that this will end the violence but as stated above we still have COVID19


----------



## corelz125

Gotta go to work pottz the few weeks off was nice but when the bell rang to go back to work had to answer it. Curfews are in place some places here but I'm sure some will not follow it. If your throwing stuff through a store window to steal sneakers I don't think a curfew matters much. I see all the posts " no work boots have been stolen".


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- YouTube gives out a subscription plaque, *










Do you or anyone know if Lumber Jocks celebrate milestone records, with an award plaque? 
If there is no plaque for this then I would offer to design and make one for Pottz's Corona Crazy, but I would like some design thoughts from the "crew", please post ideas.
(puppy Beagle)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gotta go to work pottz the few weeks off was nice but when the bell rang to go back to work had to answer it. Curfews are in place some places here but I m sure some will not follow it. If your throwing stuff through a store window to steal sneakers I don t think a curfew matters much. I see all the posts " no work boots have been stolen".
> 
> - corelz125


Thanks for the update and I will keep you and others in my prayers. Looking forward to your next post.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Sheriff Grady Judd extends curfew, warns rumored neighborhood rioters that residents are armed*

https://www.wfla.com/news/polk-county/sheriff-judd-extends-polk-curfew-another-day-says-unlawful-rioting-will-get-you-locked-up/

My type of Sherriff


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Blessings to all,*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I sure hope he is wearing pants, DW.



> My type of Sherriff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Never let a good crisis go to waste, somebody once said.

So in light of current affairs, I have revised my investment portfolio. Went long on popcorn, angry Trump tweets, and Ruger. Shorted on intelligence, discourse, and peaceful protests.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Corona Crazy - Woodworkers for Kindness*- I am very impressed with the postings from Top Max, RCC and now Sansoo! welcome.
> Next question *whose post* will give Pottz 2,000 posts.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks for the compliment DW. Most of the letters I write to the editor of the local paper are published. One of the first was when they lowered the DWI alcohol content from 1.0 down to .8. I wrote something along the lines of dropping the limit will just increase their numbers. We have too many drunk drivers now. They don't do anything about them because they are a goldmine for attorneys.



> Look at you guys. I go to work and come back and you hit 2000. Bob I read the Seattle ironworkers cleaned up the area around their job that the looters and rioters made a mess out of.
> 
> - corelz125


I did not see that but there are a lot of good people helping with clean up. The wicked people include gang members known to police. There is info some were hired to destroy property. They moved from Seattle to Bellevue yesterday, Sunday. They were obviously coordinating to spread police thin, then they started looting the mall. No protest here in Auburn. Looters came to hit the mall last night. Not sure why they didn't come shoplifting during business hours. They don't do anything about that. Not as much fun or as exciting I guess. We got a curfew for the rest of the week.

I got a phone call from an 800 number something about extending a curfew until Sunday morning at 5 AM. Sounded like one of those SS or CC scammers the way he was taking. I called the nonemergency line to report the scam ;-))

Anyway, I found a forensic engineering company that might evaluate the propane bomb next door. Pretty simple really. Barriers around 90% of a 1,000 gallon tank. Prevailing winds blow in the open end. The local engineer said he would give me a quote on the evaluation. I spent a couple days getting a lot of data together; photos, wind data, legal opinions about how WA courts let cities ignore the codes, ect. It overwhelmed the poor guy. He said he designed propane systems and was familiar with it being heavier than air and no barriers in the code, but this is way beyond his expertise. I seem to be running into that too much. My homeowners insurance advised me to send certified letter notice to the owner and city. Atty said that changes any event for an Act of God to negligence. It will be an advantage to survivors and heirs. I took the letter to him to make sure I didn't say something I shouldn't. It is OK. I asked if it would be better from an attorney. He said attorneys do not have the expertise to write this letter.

He did say it is OK to put a sign out and send the neighbors a letter about propane regulations. I can tell them if they see a red flag on my flag pole I have discovered propane on the ground and evacuated the area. Minimum evacuation radius is ¼ mile. First responders are advised not to get within 150 yards of the site.

The biggest problem with that letter is neither the city nor the local fire department have anyone capable of reading it! ;-(((((((


----------



## bigblockyeti

WWBob, I hope when this propane situation is all rectified (if it ever is), your time spent for pointing out the negligence and incompetence of others is met with due compensation. I would think that with the taxes throughout all of Washington, every municipality would be able to take better care of those supporting their efforts rather than trying to bleed them dry.

This whole tank problem seems so very cut and dry that it shouldn't be an issue. I can't help but wonder why elected officials or at least appointed city/county staff won't do something, perhaps it's in the wording.

I know around here if you call about someone shooting off fireworks, you'll likely get no officer response, however, if you call about "shots fired" you'll get a bit better response ;^)


----------



## RCCinNC

Hey Top. Your propane tank barrier bomb situation is ridiculous, and I hope it's resolved. Sadly it seems a lot of obvious things that need be corrected don't get done until something bad happens. I agree with your lawyer about the letter to your homeowners insurance, but I sure don't like the implication that if something did happen, they could call it "an act of god" and wash their hands of it? That makes no sense, which is another way of saying it makes perfect sense if you're an insurance company practiced in the art of ducking responsibility. Let's invoke God! No one can argue with that! 
Stay safe…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL BUBBA DAY*










Do you know someone called Bubba? Celebrate the Bubbas in your life. Give them a shout out or a phone call. Let them know you're thinking about them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"WHITE PEOPLE KNEEL, ASK FOR FORGIVENESS FOR WHITENESS"*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdX6aVzPgHs#action=share
*
Reason for posting- Corona Crazy!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*God Bless the second amendment…*

This is what I carry in my "pocket" while traveling around. But before leaving I say a prayer for travel mercies.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The new coinage is here, the new coinage is here!

Isnt that a remarkable coincidence.

A corona bat and her baby. So cute.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

lol better


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I have heard talk about changing the U.S. $20 note and removing President Andrew Jackson but it has not been decided…*
*My vote is for this- *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Time Square New York*
live "cam"...


----------



## pottz

> *Time Square New York*
> live "cam"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


looks a peaceful protest came and went without problems,im all for that.


----------



## corelz125

The day time ones are done the right way it's the ones at night that's when the scum come out. I don't know about the $20 Bill maybe a $2 Bill fits him better.


----------



## sansoo22

> The day time ones are done the right way it s the ones at night that s when the scum come out. I don t know about the $20 Bill maybe a $2 Bill fits him better.
> 
> - corelz125


I think it would be hard to find any reasonable person with a bone to pick about a peaceful march or protest. But damn does something need to be done about what goes on after the sun goes down.

I will be honest that while it turned my stomach to see the fires and looting I kind of expected a little of it and was willingly to write it off as frustration. Not anymore though. We have people getting angry that police are using force even after people are throwing rocks and bricks at them. Every person has their breaking point. Police brutality is atrocious and should be punished but if you provoke a person long enough you win a stupid prize.

Have any of them seen what happens in the West Bank or Gaza Strip when the IDF has had enough? If you want that here then keeping pushing for it and you will get it. Hell we should count our blessing this hasn't erupted into a nightmare that makes Kent State look like a nerf gun fight.

Sorry rant over…probably ruffled some feathers but we either work for a peaceful resolution or we don't. make up your minds already so i know which exists to barricade and setup my home kill box.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> Have any of them seen what happens in the West Bank or Gaza Strip* when the IDF has had enough? If you want that here then keeping pushing for it and you will get it. Hell we should count our blessing this hasn t erupted into a nightmare that* makes Kent State* look like a nerf gun fight.
> 
> Sorry rant over…probably ruffled some feathers but we either work for a peaceful resolution or we don t. make up your minds already so i know which exists to barricade and setup my home kill box.
> 
> - sansoo22


Dude "Have any of them seen what happens in the West Bank or Gaza Strip" If a political leader like Netanyahu would have been in charge this issue settled quickly.

Kent State incident? How does this relate? Viet Nam war versus the guy killed by police

As for "rant' I would call it a dialog…


----------



## wormil

If we had a leader this "issue" wouldn't have happened.


----------



## sansoo22

> Kent State incident? How does this relate? Viet Nam war versus the guy killed by police
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The underlying issues do not relate at all. However I felt the deployment of the national guard was similar in that it creates escalating tensions on both sides. Only thus far we have been lucky no shots with live ammo have been fired. Or maybe we are just lucky all Guard and Police personnel are being deployed with non lethal rounds which I'm not sure if we had at the time of Kent State.

I was not around for the Viet Nam war so altho i have read on up on my history I have no way of knowing what the mood in the country was like at the time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> If we had a leader this "issue" wouldn t have happened.
> 
> - Woodknack


I would be interested in as to your idea of a leader would have done what?


----------



## RCCinNC

Here come the Legos.


----------



## bandit571

Blackout Tuesday?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Notice anything wrong in this photo? No, the scope is mounted pointed the right way, it isnt that…...


----------



## wormil

> If we had a leader this "issue" wouldn t have happened.
> 
> - Woodknack
> 
> I would be interested in as to your idea of a leader would have done what?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I just finished a detailed response but have decided not to post it here for a number of reasons but I wanted to give you the courtesy of telling you that and not ignoring you. I did save it and might post it somewhere else but probably not. I think almost everyone has made up their minds and knows where they stand.

I will say that I was on Instagram earlier and was happy to see that most of the well known woodworkers I follow were expressing support for the issues behind the protests.


----------



## wormil

> Notice anything wrong in this photo? No, the scope is mounted pointed the right way, it isnt that…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


If the big guy was my dad and I was the kid, he would have backhanded me off there for pointing a rifle his direction. And I'm not kidding, he took gun safety very seriously and discipline as well.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> If the big guy was my dad and I was the kid, he would have backhanded me off there for pointing a rifle his direction. And I m not kidding, he took gun safety very seriously and discipline as well.
> 
> - Woodknack


You win the prize, Rick! Well done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Notice anything wrong in this photo? No, the scope is mounted pointed the right way, it isnt that…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I can't see it clear enough to tell what they have for sights. There are so many electronic and laser sight out, it is hard to say.

I was successful teaching gun safety to my son. He got a bear when he was 16. We were with a group of guys running hounds. He was with a different group when he got it. He was standing there with both hands on the 30-30, pointed straight up, action open when I arrived. Most of the guys I ever hunted with would have had the rifle angling towards the ground in one hand, action closed, probably a round chambered and hopefully with the safety on.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think LJ has a new spam protection system. It takes took about 30 seconds to get on. My post took about a minute trying to post. I gave up and closed the window. Surprised to see it posted after all. Taking that long to operate will cut down on LJ traffic I'm sure. The www is slower all day with everyone working form home. Hi tech isn't what it was cracked up to be ;-( eh? I have bought 2 items in the last couple months that turned out to be fraudulet web stores. It will be nearly impossible for a new web business to open in the future. Can't trust anything you are not previously familiar with ;-(( Oh well, I was able to report SS fraud phone call today. If I were prez, I would hire the 25% recently unemployed to track down internet fraudsters. Kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like that 5 seconds is 35 seconds most of the time ;-( Have to run 5 windows. let 3 load while you look at the
other 2 ;-))


----------



## RCCinNC

> Looks like that 5 seconds is 35 seconds most of the time ;-( Have to run 5 windows. let 3 load while you look at the
> other 2 ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yeah, I noticed the same thing. I thought it was the NSA spying on all us subversives. ; )))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I had an issue earlier also. I think it was just a glitch, seems to be fine now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Yeah, I noticed the same thing. I thought it was the NSA spying on all us subversives. ; )))
> 
> - RCCinNC


*+1 * I thought that we were known as the deplorables? * :>)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Oh well, I was able to report SS fraud phone call today. If I were prez, I would hire the 25% recently unemployed to track down internet fraudsters. Kill 2 birds with one stone.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1* I got my 1st advisory call yesterday from them. They used the same area code and 1st 3 number prefix…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> If we had a leader this "issue" wouldn t have happened.
> 
> - Woodknack
> 
> I would be interested in as to your idea of a leader would have done what?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *I just finished a detailed response but have decided not to post it here for a number of reasons but I wanted to give you the courtesy of telling you that and not ignoring you. I did save it and might post it somewhere else but probably not. I think almost everyone has made up their minds and knows where they stand.
> *
> I will say that I was on Instagram earlier and was happy to see that most of the well known woodworkers I follow were expressing support for the issues behind the protests.
> 
> - Woodknack


I wish you would post it here. You never know maybe what someone says may cause others to think differently.
As for "well known woodworkers supporting the protest"- but do they offer a "solution" to the problem that society is experiencing. Yes there may be a problem but I want to read about solutions. I remember the Detroit riots 1967 Bring in the National Guard to restore order and in a couple of days the violence was over. Then, civic leaders and corporations worked to make "changes".










Then forward to the LA riot where an innocent white truck driver was pulled from a truck that he was driving and beaten …









*
All lives matter!*


----------



## wormil

Ring shank nails are within a booger hair of being as good as screws if you won't need to remove them. 
Too controversal?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*National Repeat Day June 3rd*










"HOW TO OBSERVE #NationalRepeatDay
What kind of things do you find yourself repeating throughout the day? Are there phrases you say or actions? Some of us retrace our steps all day long. Others, repeat the same movements. Is there a tradition this time of year that you repeat? Here are some other ideas for celebrating the day:
Say "thank you" twice instead of once each time.
Wrap the same gift, twice.
Call your mom twice and tell her the same things in the second phone call.
Repeat your children's names until they respond to you.
*Proofread your emails twice. (But only send them once.)*
Play your favorite song two times and sing along both times, too."


----------



## wormil

> I wish you would post it here. You never know maybe what someone says may cause others to think differently.
> - DesertWoodworker


.
What I say won't be any different than what you have heard before. I'm a patriot, I believe in the Constitution and Bill of Rights, I believe they apply to every American. My politics don't fall on a political numberline and I don't think in terms of left and right, I think in terms of does this align with American values. I believe everyone should be treated with respect. I believe our culture as Americans should be to make life better for all Americans. I believe we should put American interests first and remember that even when we disagree, we are still Americans. I believe we should protect our borders but I also know there are many laws on the books that go unenforced because it would be economically inconvenient; and as long as you leave crumbs lying around, you'll get ants. I believe there are both internal and external anti-american forces at work that are trying to divide and subvert our (our as in all of us, not just white) way of life and I believe they are gaining ground. I believe many law enforcement agencies have been subverted to funneling tax money into private coffers with the war on drugs and domestic terrorism, I more than know it because I have a close family member that is involved in both state and local law enforcement and has participated on task forces. I know that when people with power believe there are no consequences there will be systemic abuse of power. I witnessed it in the military and I've seen the results in the riots and events that provoked the protests. As I wrote in another thread, freedom is not anarchy, it doesn't mean you get to do whatever you want. The riots are wrong but unfortunately peaceful protests didn't work and those who protested peacefully were mocked and probably targeted by people in powerful positions. People say violence doesn't solve anything, those people are wrong, violence solves problems all the time and that's why people, leaders, and nations, resort to it when all else fails. And if the various sides of this don't start listening to each other there is going to be more violence and it will escalate. And because someone will try to say I'm condoning violence, I'm not, I'm practical, if you leave your doors unlocked then you are at greater risk of being robbed, recognizing that doesn't mean I condone robbing people.

This isn't what I wrote yesterday but it's probably better.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Beautifully said…

Dude you add some nice thoughts… plant the seeds and God will harvest.

Also, this should be posted on Cricketts COVID post * :>)*


----------



## pottz

> If we had a leader this "issue" wouldn t have happened.
> 
> - Woodknack
> 
> I would be interested in as to your idea of a leader would have done what?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *I just finished a detailed response but have decided not to post it here for a number of reasons but I wanted to give you the courtesy of telling you that and not ignoring you. I did save it and might post it somewhere else but probably not. I think almost everyone has made up their minds and knows where they stand.
> *
> I will say that I was on Instagram earlier and was happy to see that most of the well known woodworkers I follow were expressing support for the issues behind the protests.
> 
> - Woodknack
> 
> I wish you would post it here. You never know maybe what someone says may cause others to think differently.
> As for "well known woodworkers supporting the protest"- but do they offer a "solution" to the problem that society is experiencing. Yes there may be a problem but I want to read about solutions. I remember the Detroit riots 1967 Bring in the National Guard to restore order and in a couple of days the violence was over. Then, civic leaders and corporations worked to make "changes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then forward to the LA riot where an innocent white truck driver was pulled from a truck that he was driving and beaten …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> All lives matter!*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


thank you.


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- you have so many well-spoken LJocks here. Thank you for starting this "forum" and to Crickett for letting us continue. 
I am still thinking about the award plaque… I am liking this Beagle drawing but need to develop it more…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz


*+1*


----------



## wormil

> Beautifully said…
> 
> Dude you add some nice thoughts… plant the seeds and God will harvest.
> 
> Also, this should be posted on Cricketts COVID post * :>)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thank you. Cricket admins about 47 forums, I try not to aggravate more than necessary. I don't know how many she does admin but it's quite a few.


----------



## robscastle

I think maybe everybody needs to take a breath?


----------



## pottz

> I think maybe everybody needs to take a breath?
> 
> - robscastle


what wrong rc cant catch your breath with all the excitement ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I think maybe everybody needs to take a breath?
> 
> - robscastle


*But I cannot breathe!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I think maybe everybody needs to take a breath?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


I hope people watch/listen to the words… Thanks, RC a masterpiece.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*RC- clarification?* You state "I think maybe everybody needs to take a breath?" Then the music- "the Beat Goes On". 
*Question:* How does one stop and take a breath while the beat goes on? *IMO When the beat stops for me- death. Society, the beat goes on.
*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> - pottz


+2


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Serious damage control going on with this whistleblower leak from the Interior Ministry of Germany. But the article has been posted on Drudge Report, where the entire report can be read. A similar report has also been released in Denmark from the National Health Department, which is also being covered up by mainstream media.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Beautifully said…
> 
> Dude you add some nice thoughts… plant the seeds and God will harvest.
> 
> Also, this should be posted on Cricketts COVID post * :>)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Thank you. Cricket admins about 47 forums, I try not to aggravate more than necessary. I don t know how many she does admin but it s quite a few.
> 
> - Woodknack


This one- https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/308491 
Your post would fit in this particular forum. Maybe you will get a personal response from Cricket. 
Good stuff please post, for you may reach others that are blocked or don't come to this forum


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Serious damage control going on with this whistleblower leak from the Interior Ministry of Germany. But the article has been posted on Drudge Report, where the entire report can be read. A similar report has also been released in Denmark from the National Health Department, which is also being covered up by mainstream media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I like the content but the pic that you add is very difficult to read. I was barely able to read it- but there is merit.


----------



## corelz125

The over 20,000 people who died here in NY in a month i think isn't over estimated. Bodies stacked up in uhaul trucks you dont see every year. I read California has 33,000 new cases in the last 14 days. Sweden didn't shut down. 
Here you go potts one for today.

A bank robber wanted to keep his identity secret, but didn't wear a mask. He told all in the bank not to look at him or he would shoot them. One foolhardy customer sneaked a look, and the robber promptly shot him. The robber asked if anyone else had seen his face. One customer, gazing intently at the ground, said "I think my wife got a glimpse!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Virginia governor to announce removal of Robert E. Lee statue*

https://nypost.com/2020/06/03/virginia-governor-to-announce-removal-of-robert-e-lee-statue/
*
Corona Crazy…*

Here is a project that I posted 18 months ago…
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/334001
*Please read the support for the General… Sanitizing history?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jimmy Carter-*

https://www.ajc.com/news/jimmy-carter-privileged-powerful-must-fight-racial-biases/yzEeEuIz70ZoT9YaS95ivN/


----------



## wormil

> Serious damage control going on with this whistleblower leak from the Interior Ministry of
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Have you fact checked and verified this against more reliable sources?


----------



## wormil

> This one- https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/308491
> Your post would fit in this particular forum. Maybe you will get a personal response from Cricket.
> Good stuff please post, for you may reach others that are blocked or don t come to this forum
> - Desert_Woodworker


I knew what you meant and we both know that Cricket would get angry, delete it and scold me for posting it. Nah if you want to annoy cricket, do it yourself and don't try to provoke me, I'm not that other guy that falls for your baiting and gets himself kicked out of threads.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This one- https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/308491
> Your post would fit in this particular forum. Maybe you will get a personal response from Cricket.
> Good stuff please post, for you may reach others that are blocked or don t come to this forum
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I knew what you meant and we both know that Cricket would get angry, delete it and scold me for posting it. Nah if you want to annoy cricket, do it yourself and don t try to provoke me, I m not that other guy that falls for your baiting and gets himself kicked out of threads.
> 
> - Woodknack


Not my intent but believe what you want …


----------



## wormil

> Not my intent but believe what you want …
> - DesertWoodworker


We both know what happens when people post politics in Cricket's thread.



> *This is the topic. Nothing More. Nothing Less.
> ...
> This thread will not be for anything controversial. It is simply about connecting and supporting each other.*
> - Cricket


https://www.lumberjocks.com/replies/5292634


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Serious damage control going on with this whistleblower leak from the Interior Ministry of
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Have you fact checked and verified this against more reliable sources?
> 
> - Woodknack


I totally agree that the "strategic Culture Foundation" is a questionable source. I saw the leak summary on Whatreallyhappened alternative news(which I posted here), and then on Drudge Report (which I think, nowadays, is "mostly" a reliable source).

The original report was in German. I tried to read it, but my German is poor. Summaries in english can be found in alternative media sources, but you will not see this in mainstream media, again. The leak came from the office of "Protection of Critical Infrastructures" in the Interior Ministry of Germany. And they did give a press conference on May 11. I do believe the authors of the Ministry report had good intentions. The civil servant who leaked it has since been fired. The leaked report has been scrubbed from Drudge, after one day. Here is a link for the entire article that is making the rounds:

Mind you, I take it all with grain of salt.

https://unitynewsnetwork.co.uk/german-official-leaks-report/

I have been trying to verify the report that came out of Denmark and cant find it anywhere. All I know for certain is that the agency this Danish report originated from has been downgraded to an "advisory" role, no longer a "policy" role.


----------



## robscastle

Another goodie


----------



## Peteybadboy

FL has been open for four weeks. No spike in cases. We get about 600 a day new cases. NYC had two cops shot last night and one stabbed in the neck. 5th ave looks like a 3rd world country. I friend I worked with walked it last night. There are reports of bricks and other projectiles being dropped off in locations where protests might occur. This is happening across the country. Is it "organized"? Forces may be at work to divide us.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Another goodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


Breakin rocks is not fun, even if you have a heavy duty electric hammer gun.

Love the Clash version of this song.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## bigblockyeti

I've read multiple accounts of those promoting and facilitating violence during otherwise peaceful protests, those individual deserve the greatest punishment for employing protesters as rioters to fulfill their agenda, especially at the expense of 100's of millions of dollars in damage to many small businesses. All this happening in the middle of a pandemic just gives those with severe cabin fever and possible job loss something to fume about. In my area, a very unexpected area, a protest is scheduled to begin tomorrow at a local college and march ~4 miles to location that doesn't really make any sense in the suburbs unless the objective is to disrupt an otherwise stressed viaduct getting people to and from the interstate. As far as "leaders" go, the whole situation could be very non-delicately ended and very quickly with minimal property damage but collateral injuries could be significant. This problem has existed for a very long time and while steps are constantly made to make things better, there's still work to do. Being a police officer can be a very hard job, often not paying that well and placing officers under constant scrutiny. They have the right and duty to protect everyone and sometimes that from someone else. I see to things that could change immediately that might help. In much the way you have to renew your driver's licence periodically, officers should be subject to psychiatric evaluation on regimented schedule, power corrupts and that can't be allowed to happen. Restrictive holds that are allowed in some places and not in others shouldn't be allowed anywhere, there's a reason in some areas they've been disallowed, for those same reasons, they should be disallowed everywhere. I also found this interesting: https://www.facebook.com/watch/live/?v=273957870461345&ref=watch_permalink


----------



## pottz

> The over 20,000 people who died here in NY in a month i think isn t over estimated. Bodies stacked up in uhaul trucks you dont see every year. I read California has 33,000 new cases in the last 14 days. Sweden didn t shut down.
> Here you go potts one for today.
> 
> A bank robber wanted to keep his identity secret, but didn t wear a mask. He told all in the bank not to look at him or he would shoot them. One foolhardy customer sneaked a look, and the robber promptly shot him. The robber asked if anyone else had seen his face. One customer, gazing intently at the ground, said "I think my wife got a glimpse!"
> 
> - corelz125


good one.


----------



## pottz

> Not my intent but believe what you want …
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> We both know what happens when people post politics in Cricket s thread.
> 
> *This is the topic. Nothing More. Nothing Less.
> ...
> This thread will not be for anything controversial. It is simply about connecting and supporting each other.*
> - Cricket
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/replies/5292634
> 
> - Woodknack


thats why were all here,the other side is too sugar coated and i dont have a sweet tooth-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I ve read multiple accounts of those promoting and facilitating violence during otherwise peaceful protests, those individual deserve the greatest punishment for employing protesters as rioters to fulfill their agenda, especially at the expense of 100 s of millions of dollars in damage to many small businesses. All this happening in the middle of a pandemic just gives those with severe cabin fever and possible job loss something to fume about. In my area, a very unexpected area, a protest is scheduled to begin tomorrow at a local college and march ~4 miles to location that doesn t really make any sense in the suburbs unless the objective is to disrupt an otherwise stressed viaduct getting people to and from the interstate. As far as "leaders" go, the whole situation could be very non-delicately ended and very quickly with minimal property damage but collateral injuries could be significant. This problem has existed for a very long time and while steps are constantly made to make things better, there s still work to do. Being a police officer can be a very hard job, often not paying that well and placing officers under constant scrutiny. They have the right and duty to protect everyone and sometimes that from someone else. I see to things that could change immediately that might help. In much the way you have to renew your driver s licence periodically, officers should be subject to psychiatric evaluation on regimented schedule, power corrupts and that can t be allowed to happen. Restrictive holds that are allowed in some places and not in others shouldn t be allowed anywhere, there s a reason in some areas they ve been disallowed, for those same reasons, they should be disallowed everywhere. I also found this interesting: https://www.facebook.com/watch/live/?v=273957870461345&ref=watch_permalink
> 
> - bigblockyeti


+1


----------



## wormil

> Serious damage control going on with this whistleblower leak from the Interior Ministry of
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Have you fact checked and verified this against more reliable sources?
> 
> - Woodknack
> 
> I totally agree that the "strategic Culture Foundation" is a questionable source. I saw the leak summary on Whatreallyhappened alternative news(which I posted here), and then on Drudge Report (which I think, nowadays, is "mostly" a reliable source).
> 
> The original report was in German. I tried to read it, but my German is poor. Summaries in english can be found in alternative media sources, but you will not see this in mainstream media, again. The leak came from the office of "Protection of Critical Infrastructures" in the Interior Ministry of Germany. And they did give a press conference on May 11. I do believe the authors of the Ministry report had good intentions. The civil servant who leaked it has since been fired. The leaked report has been scrubbed from Drudge, after one day. Here is a link for the entire article that is making the rounds:
> 
> Mind you, I take it all with grain of salt.
> 
> https://unitynewsnetwork.co.uk/german-official-leaks-report/
> 
> I have been trying to verify the report that came out of Denmark and cant find it anywhere. All I know for certain is that the agency this Danish report originated from has been downgraded to an "advisory" role, no longer a "policy" role.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I thought it was a new story, the older story was denied by the German govt. There was also fake news around that time of German riots but the photos were from a different country, different year.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I thought it was a new story, the older story was denied by the German govt. There was also fake news around that time of German riots but the photos were from a different country, different year.
> 
> - Woodknack


It was a 93 page report published in the german press, by a group of "experts" who are tasked with evaluating critical infrastructure issues. Kinda hard to deny that. It wasnt a lone wolf kinda deal, though the government overwhelmingly did scapegoat the wolf who leaked the report to the press. But the well-intentioned messenger always gets crucified, doesnt he. Only the dubious messengers get away with their machinations. Linking the truth to a bogus story(the riots mentioned above) is governement damage control 101, thereby disqualifying all of it to those who may take issue. In addition, the protests in Germany against the lockdown measures, which were not nearly as drastic as other countries´ policy, are not derivative solely from this leaked inter-governmental report.

It may be old news to some, and may be new news to others.

Anyway, makes no difference to me what others come to believe on any given subject, because I know government would never lie to me, or subvert democracy or civil and political freedoms, or greatly overestimate threats in order to sustain demand for related products and services.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*FROACHED Sous Vide Egg, WOW!*










the incredible egg… I recently learned to cook with sous vide- a great addition to the kitchen.

I like this guy Guga here is his site-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I will say that I was on Instagram earlier and was happy to see that most of the well known woodworkers I follow were expressing support for the issues behind the protests.
> 
> - Woodknack


? *Instagram well-known woodworkers say*- "WHAT"? you don't tell us their names and what they support about the protest. I can only imagine that is something like the wrestler Rock, criticizing Trump.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How about this one and where is the outcry? *
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/09/us/police-shooting-video-arizona.html

Complete with body cam footage…

Spoiler alert: at the end

"All lives matter"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

How about this-

https://www.infowars.com/shame-white-child-kneels-holds-privileged-white-guilt-protest-sign/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> *How about this one and where is the outcry? *
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/09/us/police-shooting-video-arizona.html
> 
> Complete with body cam footage…
> 
> Spoiler alert: at the end
> 
> "All lives matter"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah, doesnt get any more horrible than that.

All life forms matter. I always thank the plant when I pick a part of it to eat. I also thank the tree before I cut it down, for providing my family with warmth in the winter.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL OLD MAID'S DAY*










Every year on June 4, National Old Maid's Day recognizes the women who never marry and remain childless. While the term may not seem to be flattering, less complimentary terms such as spinster, have been used to describe single, childless women for centuries.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> All life forms matter.* I always thank the plant when I pick a part of it to eat. I also thank the tree before I cut it down, for providing my family with warmth in the winter.
> *
> *
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> *


*

*+1*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Sanders Candy* will permanently close 4 stores in Michigan- this is a big institution in Detroit slowly the brick and mortar shops disappear- good middle-class people where do they go? Good article I hope that you will read it…
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/06/04/sanders-candy-closing-stores/3146705001/










She is 61 where will she go?


----------



## pottz

> *How about this one and where is the outcry? *
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/09/us/police-shooting-video-arizona.html
> 
> Complete with body cam footage…
> 
> Spoiler alert: at the end
> 
> "All lives matter"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im speachless…...............


----------



## pottz

> How about this-
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/shame-white-child-kneels-holds-privileged-white-guilt-protest-sign/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that is very sad,her parents should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## pottz

> *Sanders Candy* will permanently close 4 stores in Michigan- this is a big institution in Detroit slowly the brick and mortar shops disappear- good middle-class people where do they go? Good article I hope that you will read it…
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/06/04/sanders-candy-closing-stores/3146705001/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is 61 where will she go?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


probably into poverty barely surving on social security.


----------



## wormil

> ? *Instagram well-known woodworkers say*- "WHAT"? you don't tell us their names and what they support about the protest. I can only imagine that is something like the wrestler Rock, criticizing Trump.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I believe that is all you can imagine. Happy old maid day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Virginia governor to announce removal of Robert E. Lee statue*
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/06/03/virginia-governor-to-announce-removal-of-robert-e-lee-statue/
> *
> Corona Crazy…*
> 
> Here is a project that I posted 18 months ago…
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/334001
> *Please read the support for the General… Sanitizing history?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm sue they can put it along he southern coast. In 2017 we toured the east coast for FL to Maine. In one of the southern states, either Alabama or Arkansas, my bride wanted to stop at a courthouse to check for genealogy records. Lots of stuff buried in the paper work in obscure places. We checked for location and hours on the web. There was no place to park a 35' 5th wheel. I dropped her off and went to park it. Before I got parked she called saying he courthouse was closed. Jefferson Davis' birthday. ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Two friends, Fred and Joe, meet after school, and Fred is all excited. "Man, said Fred, I was at the most awesome party this weekend. It was at this dude´s house and he had a toilet made of gold."

"No way!"

"Yes, way, insisted Fred. Come with me now and you can check it out for yourself if you dont believe me."

Twenty minutes later, they are there and ring the doorbell to the place. A middle-aged lady opens the door and Fred eagerly asks her, "Hi, I am sorry to bother you, but I was at that awesome party you had Saturday, and my friend doesnt believe that you have a toilet made of gold, so I was hoping to show it to him?"

The lady looks at Fred for a moment, then yells into the house, "Roger, that idiot that sh$t in your trombone is here."


----------



## robscastle

wildwoodbybrianjohns

Breaking rocks has never been the same or even better than these days,...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Such a great movie, one of my fav´s for sure.


----------



## pottz

> Two friends, Fred and Joe, meet after school, and Fred is all excited. "Man, said Fred, I was at the most awesome party this weekend. It was at this dude´s house and he had a toilet made of gold."
> 
> "No way!"
> 
> "Yes, way, insisted Fred. Come with me now and you can check it out for yourself if you dont believe me."
> 
> Twenty minutes later, they are there and ring the doorbell to the place. A middle-aged lady opens the door and Fred eagerly asks her, "Hi, I am sorry to bother you, but I was at that awesome party you had Saturday, and my friend doesnt believe that you have a toilet made of gold, so I was hoping to show it to him?"
> 
> The lady looks at Fred for a moment, then yells into the house, "Roger, that idiot that sh$t in your trombone is here."
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


great one.


----------



## RCCinNC

> Such a great movie, one of my fav´s for sure.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1
Every time I see a parking meter I wish I had my pipe cutter with me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Cool Hand Luke - Failure To Communicate Scene*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Two friends, Fred and Joe, meet after school, and Fred is all excited. "Man, said Fred, I was at the most awesome party this weekend. It was at this dude´s house and he had a toilet made of gold."
> 
> "No way!"
> 
> "Yes, way, insisted Fred. Come with me now and you can check it out for yourself if you dont believe me."
> 
> Twenty minutes later, they are there and ring the doorbell to the place. A middle-aged lady opens the door and Fred eagerly asks her, "Hi, I am sorry to bother you, but I was at that awesome party you had Saturday, and my friend doesnt believe that you have a toilet made of gold, so I was hoping to show it to him?"
> 
> The lady looks at Fred for a moment, then yells into the house, "Roger, that idiot that sh$t in your trombone is here."
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Some guys I used to work with were experts in alcohol consumption. One evening my wife and I were attending one of their parties. I was not able to work the next day. George, my boss, said if I drink with pros I should learn to expect it. One of the post party issues one of their wife's had was Tom getting up in the middle of the night taking a pi$$ in the corner of the closet. ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Two friends, Fred and Joe, meet after school, and Fred is all excited. "Man, said Fred, I was at the most awesome party this weekend. It was at this dude´s house and he had a toilet made of gold."
> 
> "No way!"
> 
> "Yes, way, insisted Fred. Come with me now and you can check it out for yourself if you dont believe me."
> 
> Twenty minutes later, they are there and ring the doorbell to the place. A middle-aged lady opens the door and Fred eagerly asks her, "Hi, I am sorry to bother you, but I was at that awesome party you had Saturday, and my friend doesnt believe that you have a toilet made of gold, so I was hoping to show it to him?"
> 
> The lady looks at Fred for a moment, then yells into the house, "Roger, that idiot that sh$t in your trombone is here."
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Some guys I used to work with were experts in alcohol consumption. One evening my wife and I were attending one of their parties. I was not able to work the next day. George, my boss, said if I drink with pros I should learn to expect it. One of the post party issues one of their wife's had was Tom getting up in the middle of the night taking a pi$$ in the corner of the closet. ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i think my wife would drive me to an aa meeting if i did that-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I doubt if AA would have any affect on those guys ;-)


----------



## IRISHMIKE

I didn't have to worry about the run on TP, I bought my girlfriend a bidet a couple years ago, it works great and you don't have to remember to put it on the grocery list! Best thing it was less than a $100 and took less than 15 minutes to install!


----------



## pottz

> I didn t have to worry about the run on TP, I bought my girlfriend a bidet a couple years ago, it works great and you don t have to remember to put it on the grocery list! Best thing it was less than a $100 and took less than 15 minutes to install!
> 
> - IRISHMIKE


ive thought about one myself but cold water on the ass just doesn't do it for me.welcome to the thread we need a fresh voice here,theses guys are getting stale-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *ive thought about one myself but cold water on the ass just doesn t do it for me*.
> - pottz


Interesting comment- please don't add TMI (too much information)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *theses guys are getting stale-lol.*
> 
> - pottz


*getting stale?* * :>(*

I thought that National Day was thought-provoking?

*NATIONAL DOUGHNUT DAY - First Friday in June*










*In honor of all the policemen past and present (including myself) Yes, free coffee and a doughnut to start the shift then to a restaurant for 50% discount. *










*If the doughnuts are stale then-"LeBron James With Picture Of Kaepernick and Cop Who Killed George Floyd"*










Also, I am researching to see if there is a "Go-Fund-Me" for 
Officer Derek Chauvin… I'll try to update later should there be an interest


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ? *Instagram well-known woodworkers say*- "WHAT"? you don't tell us their names and what they support about the protest. I can only imagine that is something like the wrestler Rock, criticizing Trump.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I believe that is all you can imagine. Happy old maid day.
> 
> - Woodknack


Are you turning this into a guessing game? If so, it is not the late Charles Neil, a well know woodworker but passed before "the movement". Second guess the Wood Whisperer- final guess, for he dressed up a woman during one of his videos


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1 more truth than humor…


----------



## DS

The well-meaning PR folks at Frys/Kroger Foods didn't see this one coming…
I did a double take before reading the full header in the message.


----------



## pottz

> The well-meaning PR folks at Frys/Kroger Foods didn't see this one coming…
> I did a double take before reading the full header in the message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DS


alright more new participants to this crazy "ass" thread,i meant associates,right! good one DS.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey Top. Your propane tank barrier bomb situation is ridiculous, and I hope it's resolved. Sadly it seems a lot of obvious things that need be corrected don't get done until something bad happens. I agree with your lawyer about the letter to your homeowners insurance, but I sure don't like the implication that if something did happen, they could call it "an act of god" and wash their hands of it? That makes no sense, which is another way of saying it makes perfect sense if you're an insurance company practiced in the art of ducking responsibility. Let's invoke God! No one can argue with that!
> Stay safe…
> 
> - RCCinNC


Sorry about the late reply RCCinNC. I have been dealing with engineering issues. One of the biggest challenges dealing with total idiots is conversation ability and education. While ignorance can be addressed, chronic stupidity is fatal. Their willingness to support a policy of human life being expendable rather than acknowledge ignorance or error by a public employee or official is the equivalent of having their institutional knee on the people's neck! I hope this does not sound like I am bragging or boasting, but my peers, employers and customers granted me super hero status because of troubleshooting electrical systems identifying the problem in a matter of minutes or hours rather than days, weeks or not at all. Maintaining that that level of performance for a few decades was not because I knew it all. The most important thing I knew was what I didn't know; time to educate or defer to someone who did know.

I have been interested in psychological research for many years. I could never understand why people responded and acted the way they did. The research makes it all quite predictable. One of the biggest issues in this situation is politicians who control the city are ideologues. They are not capable of considering fact in their decision making process. As I understand I, they cannot change any easier than an alcoholic or drug addict can lay down their vice and change. Dunning-Kruger effect is a condition that is chronic on the west side of the Cascade Mountains here in Washington state. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect

The Act of God is the term they use for any natural disaster. I feel an Act of the Devil would certainly be more appropriate. I told them at city council meeting I was proud of clearing God's name in any future disaster and assigning negligence to the proper authorities by sending the certified mail notifications.

I thought my insurance company would duck responsibility with such an egregious violation next door. They said we are covered since we have no control. I assume the perpetrator's insurance will declare creating the optimum improvised explosive situation relieves them of any obligation to cover their losses. I agree totally. Why should they be responsible? Insurance companies invented codes and standards to reduce their risks and losses. I have read the California fire situation is causing insurance companies to not renew policies. They are limited to small increases in premiums so it is their only option. The year of the Camp Fire at Paradise, the big 3 insurance carriers were able to pay all the claims but they had to borrow from the automotive side. A fire with the houses 10 feet apart is impossible to control. The only way is to bulldoze a fire line ahead of the fire. Any volunteers willing to sacrifice you house to save those beyond? Without home owners insurance, mortgage is foreclosed.

I'm sure our mayor brought these evil policies promoting greed over safety out of Boeing. They fired the safety engineers and lied to regulators to make a buck. The 737 MAX cost 346 lives. Same management policies ignoring safety at Pacific Gas and Electric. They recently plead guilty to 84 counts of negligent homicide and agreed to pay victims of the Camp Fire 4 billion. FEMA was not included in the settlement. They are demanding 3 billion reimbursement. If PG&E doesn't pay, they say they will bill the victims.

The Wall Street Journal about March 2019 reported PG&E had been lying to regulators about correcting safety issues for years while ignoring them. They have places where their power lines arced to the ground. In 2018 their power lines ignited 18 fires that killed 22 people. Now that they are admitting guilt (or if they were convicted) we need to get upper management some prison time to reconsider the value of human life. The Seattle Times reported Muilenburg, Boeing CEO, took 60 million with him when they fired him. The board of directors stopped his 47 million severance package or he would have been over 100 million. I wonder how much he shared with the victims' families or the millions of people negatively impacted around the world by the grounding of the 737 MAX?

Any questions? ;-))

Walmart being shut down for 2 days because of the looting threat missed deliveries. It never ends! ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Off on a sabbatical- *

*"Old Soldiers Never Die"*


----------



## bigblockyeti

WWBob, sounds like you should persuade "peaceful protesters" in your neighborhood, and be on vacation when they arrive. If they get super excited about a pallet of bricks, they'd find a giant propane tank nearly orgasmic. The rest would take care of it self. I'd be willing to bet it'd be a fire without an explosion, I doubt "peaceful protesters" have the patience to wait for the right stoichiometric ratio of propane and air for a big boom.


----------



## RCCinNC

> Hey Top. Your propane tank barrier bomb situation is ridiculous, and I hope it's resolved. Sadly it seems a lot of obvious things that need be corrected don't get done until something bad happens. I agree with your lawyer about the letter to your homeowners insurance, but I sure don't like the implication that if something did happen, they could call it "an act of god" and wash their hands of it? That makes no sense, which is another way of saying it makes perfect sense if you're an insurance company practiced in the art of ducking responsibility. Let's invoke God! No one can argue with that!
> Stay safe…
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> Sorry about the late reply RCCinNC. I have been dealing with engineering issues. One of the biggest challenges dealing with total idiots is conversation ability and education. While ignorance can be addressed, chronic stupidity is fatal. Their willingness to support a policy of human life being expendable rather than acknowledge ignorance or error by a public employee or official is the equivalent of having their institutional knee on the people's neck! I hope this does not sound like I am bragging or boasting, but my peers, employers and customers granted me super hero status because of troubleshooting electrical systems identifying the problem in a matter of minutes or hours rather than days, weeks or not at all. Maintaining that that level of performance for a few decades was not because I knew it all. The most important thing I knew was what I didn't know; time to educate or defer to someone who did know.
> 
> I have been interested in psychological research for many years. I could never understand why people responded and acted the way they did. The research makes it all quite predictable. One of the biggest issues in this situation is politicians who control the city are ideologues. They are not capable of considering fact in their decision making process. As I understand I, they cannot change any easier than an alcoholic or drug addict can lay down their vice and change. Dunning-Kruger effect is a condition that is chronic on the west side of the Cascade Mountains here in Washington state. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect
> 
> The Act of God is the term they use for any natural disaster. I feel an Act of the Devil would certainly be more appropriate. I told them at city council meeting I was proud of clearing God's name in any future disaster and assigning negligence to the proper authorities by sending the certified mail notifications.
> 
> I thought my insurance company would duck responsibility with such an egregious violation next door. They said we are covered since we have no control. I assume the perpetrator's insurance will declare creating the optimum improvised explosive situation relieves them of any obligation to cover their losses. I agree totally. Why should they be responsible? Insurance companies invented codes and standards to reduce their risks and losses. I have read the California fire situation is causing insurance companies to not renew policies. They are limited to small increases in premiums so it is their only option. The year of the Camp Fire at Paradise, the big 3 insurance carriers were able to pay all the claims but they had to borrow from the automotive side. A fire with the houses 10 feet apart is impossible to control. The only way is to bulldoze a fire line ahead of the fire. Any volunteers willing to sacrifice you house to save those beyond? Without home owners insurance, mortgage is foreclosed.
> 
> I'm sure our mayor brought these evil policies promoting greed over safety out of Boeing. They fired the safety engineers and lied to regulators to make a buck. The 737 MAX cost 346 lives. Same management policies ignoring safety at Pacific Gas and Electric. They recently plead guilty to 84 counts of negligent homicide and agreed to pay victims of the Camp Fire 4 billion. FEMA was not included in the settlement. They are demanding 3 billion reimbursement. If PG&E doesn't pay, they say they will bill the victims.
> 
> The Wall Street Journal about March 2019 reported PG&E had been lying to regulators about correcting safety issues for years while ignoring them. They have places where their power lines arced to the ground. In 2018 their power lines ignited 18 fires that killed 22 people. Now that they are admitting guilt (or if they were convicted) we need to get upper management some prison time to reconsider the value of human life. The Seattle Times reported Muilenburg, Boeing CEO, took 60 million with him when they fired him. The board of directors stopped his 47 million severance package or he would have been over 100 million. I wonder how much he shared with the victims' families or the millions of people negatively impacted around the world by the grounding of the 737 MAX?
> 
> Any questions? ;-))
> 
> Walmart being shut down for 2 days because of the looting threat missed deliveries. It never ends! ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Hey Top…I got on my soapbox in responding, and decided 'twas more appropriate as a PM. It'll be awhile, but I'll get back with you. ; )


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1 I am a cat owner and this put a smile on my face.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*National Day June 6th*










I haven't read a single mention of this historic day. Maybe there are many other options for society to think about?

*Choices for June 6*
D-Day
National Eyewear Day 
National Higher Education Day
National Gardening Exercise Day
National Yo-Yo Day
National Drive In Movie Day
National Applesauce Cake Day
National Black Bear Day - First Saturday in June
National Bubbly Day - First Saturday in June
National Prairie Day - First Saturday in June
National Trails Day - First Saturday in June


----------



## RCCinNC

> *National Day June 6th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven t read a single mention of this historic day. Maybe there are many other options for society to think about?
> 
> *Choices for June 6*
> D-Day
> National Eyewear Day
> National Higher Education Day
> National Gardening Exercise Day
> National Yo-Yo Day
> National Drive In Movie Day
> National Applesauce Cake Day
> National Black Bear Day - First Saturday in June
> National Bubbly Day - First Saturday in June
> National Prairie Day - First Saturday in June
> National Trails Day - First Saturday in June
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah, you're right DW. I never miss December 7th, but June 6th doesn't always get the notice it should. Especially embarrassing since I just finished reading Band of Brothers. Thanks for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Yeah, you're right DW. I never miss December 7th, but June 6th doesn't always get the notice it should. Especially embarrassing since I just finished reading Band of Brothers. Thanks for bringing it to our attention.
> 
> - RCCinNC


I am willing to bet that the book adds more character development than the movie yet IMO the movie did a fantastic job, especially the winter combat experiences.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WWBob, sounds like you should persuade "peaceful protesters" in your neighborhood, and be on vacation when they arrive. If they get super excited about a pallet of bricks, they d find a giant propane tank nearly orgasmic. The rest would take care of it self. I d be willing to bet it d be a fire without an explosion, I doubt "peaceful protesters" have the patience to wait for the right stoichiometric ratio of propane and air for a big boom.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I'm sure they would love it ;-) The problem is the Big Boom will create structural damage out to about 100 yards. That includes about a dozen houses ;-( I have read the investigations about major booms in residential areas. We can expect 3 houses to disappear. Probably 9 to be damaged beyond repair. Our neighborhood is older and not as dense current development. Plus, there is an area that will no perk test behind us that will be vacant until sewers are installed out here. If that were to be developed we could be in the neighborhood of 25 houses damaged beyond repair.

This natural gas explosion in Richmond Hill, Indianapolis, Indiana, destroyed 3 homes and damaged 30 so bad they had to be demolished. Killed 2, injured 7. Propane has roughly twice the power. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richmond_Hill_explosion

https://www.google.com/search?q=richmond+hill+house+explosion&sxsrf=ALeKk00n3uLzGBjy5-liEBu9IZos6R2hzw:1591472211941&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwju9_L-9-3pAhXEr54KHZBUBkoQ_AUoAnoECBUQBA&biw=1536&bih=722

The city of Auburn and the Valley Fire authority are have their collective knee on the neighborhood neck. The officer whose knee killed George Floyd has half a million dollar bail. If disaster strikes here I am hopeful the mayor, council members, city staffers, fire marshal and fire chief all get half a million dollar bail awards. Those awards may very well depend on my documentation.

This discussion is helpful. I get good ideas to add to my notices. I will keep the notices current. I certainly do not want the crimes of the city and fire department to be blamed on God!!

This may be a bit too religious, please forgive me if it is. I have concluded Jesus Christ himself would not accept repentance from those people. I am sure they are not that stupid. They have to know what they are doing. God certainly would not want them contaminating Heaven!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *National Day June 6th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven t read a single mention of this historic day. Maybe there are many other options for society to think about?
> 
> *Choices for June 6*
> D-Day
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


June 6th should be an International Hoilday. The western world owes a debt of gratitude to those who were sacrificed on that day. I recall about 30 or 40 years ago one of the French prime ministers said he wanted all US troops out of France. Our Defense Direstor ask if that included the ones that are buried here?

These need to fid another day.
National Eyewear Day 
National Higher Education Day
National Gardening Exercise Day
National Yo-Yo Day
National Drive In Movie Day
National Applesauce Cake Day
National Black Bear Day - First Saturday in June
National Bubbly Day - First Saturday in June
National Prairie Day - First Saturday in June
National Trails Day - First Saturday in June


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I found a D Day memorial- 30 minutes* virtual yet worth watching-

https://www.dday.org/virtual76/

TopMax-
"I recall about 30 or 40 years ago one of the French prime ministers said he wanted all US troops out of France. Our Defense Direstor ask if that included the ones that are buried here?"
Thanks for staying vigilant.


----------



## RCCinNC

> Yeah, you're right DW. I never miss December 7th, but June 6th doesn't always get the notice it should. Especially embarrassing since I just finished reading Band of Brothers. Thanks for bringing it to our attention.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> I am willing to bet that the book adds more character development than the movie yet IMO the movie did a fantastic job, especially the winter combat experiences.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Only saw parts of the (I think it was?) HBO series. It was an episode during the Battle of the Bulge…but I wasn't familiar with the characters so it didn't really work. The story is very character development/interrelationship based, so I think you can't just jump in anywhere. On my list!

If you haven't read the book, I recommend it. It's my second go 'round. Some books just need be read more than once….especially when you have a sieve for a brain like mine…; )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> If you haven't read the book, I recommend it. It's my second go 'round. Some books just need be read more than once….especially when you have a *sieve for a brain like mine*...; )
> 
> - RCCinNC


*sieve for a brain like mine* IMO you have a thinking brain to say the least…and I do enjoy your posts…
remember or repeat
"Some books just need be read more than once" for me it is the Bible…


----------



## pottz

if you hadn't posted this i world have never known this was d-day,no ones seems to care enough to make people aware of it,very sad considering what it meant.i think todays kids should be taught about it and many other historic battles,it was the price thousands paid so we can all be free.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*National Yo- Yo day June 6th*










It's National YoYo Day!






enjoy….


----------



## RCCinNC

> If you haven't read the book, I recommend it. It's my second go 'round. Some books just need be read more than once….especially when you have a *sieve for a brain like mine*...; )
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> *sieve for a brain like mine* IMO you have a thinking brain to say the least…and I do enjoy your posts…
> remember or repeat
> "Some books just need be read more than once" for me it is the Bible.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That's very kind of you DW. I just wish this "thinking brain" could find the durned car keys….; )


----------



## pottz

> *National Yo- Yo day June 6th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's National YoYo Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sometimes i feel like a yo-yo dw,like im at the end of a string and someone is controlling what i do ;-)


----------



## corelz125

I heard it on the radio today and read it from my cities weekly email that today was dday.


----------



## robscastle

how about this then


----------



## pottz

> how about this then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


may god bless him rc.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

God bless all our service members and those who supported them. I read that Henry J. Kaiser ship yards took a couple mnonths to build he first Liberty ships. A few months later they were launcning one a day! The History Channel had a WWII show that said the US was producing tanks faster than Germany could blow them up. It said a foundry in the east produced 500 a day. That number stuck in my head because I had trouble believing it ;-)


----------



## kelvancra

Because 1/128th



> Talking about changes in maths…
> If you Yanks are so prepared to change your education system…
> Why the hell do you still adhere to those bloody *IMPERIAL* measurements?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

6 officers injured in Seattle tonight, 2 in the hospital. African American woman is police chief. She says she cannot have the officers taking rocks, bottles and incendiary devices from the crowd. This is crazy enough without the virus.

I am wondering how much the virus will begin coming back delaying recovery of the economy in the next couple weeks?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Because 1/128th
> 
> Talking about changes in maths…
> If you Yanks are so prepared to change your education system…
> Why the hell do you still adhere to those bloody *IMPERIAL* measurements?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> - Kelly


I like imperial fractions. Keeps my math skills sharp converting and adding, subtracting, multiplying and dividing in my head. My grandpa could figure out how much lumber it took to build a barn in his head before anyone esle could do it on paper. I am still working on achieving that level. I hope to get there before old age makes it inpossible ;-)))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL CANCER SURVIVOR'S DAY *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> I am wondering how much the virus will begin coming back delaying recovery of the economy in the next couple weeks? *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Similar thoughts as far as I know COVID is still active…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Metric questions? I think this video may add some further insight.






Further thoughts do you the difference between weight and mass?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> *
> I am wondering how much the virus will begin coming back delaying recovery of the economy in the next couple weeks? *
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Similar thoughts as far as I know COVID is still active…
> - Desert_Woodworker


This chart answers that question for Phoenix area. 'Stay at home' order was able to flatten curve for most of May. Now that state is opened slowly on 5/24, coupled with the protests; the curve is climbing fast. The data that is hard to swallow is large increase in death rate.








[Source weather.com]

Sit down, buckle your seat belt, and enjoy the ride…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thank you Capt K

+1 "Sit down, buckle your seat belt, and enjoy the ride….."

I'm getting some info on when the schools are about to reopen, but nothing concrete.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Schools here, for the most part, will not reopen until September. Some daycares can/will reopen so parents can go back to work. And older kids that need to complete university-entry level courses and testing will be allowed to do so.

June 8th the "crisis" officially ends, but there are some restrictions still, and masks are mandatory in public. July 1st, tourists will be allowed back to the Balearic islands, Minorca, Ibiza, Majorca.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Digital privacy after death: What happens to social media accounts when we die* Come on it is National Cancer appreciation day.

https://www.verdict.co.uk/digital-privacy-death/

Pottz hasn't posted… I have memories of what I have posted and I am sure that we all have to a point. Anybody wish to share?


----------



## robscastle

The answer lies in the analogy of putting you hand into a bucket of water and then taking it out.
What is left after removing it is the answer.


----------



## corelz125

Seems hard to find actual numbers of reopened states. There seems to be a lot of inaccurate numbers reporting or hiding them. What ever side the media is on they give what numbers they like not the truth.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

RC- I remember your brother's pic above from a previous post on ANZAC day. I had never heard of ANZAC and it was great to see the responses. Putting your hand in a pot of water- Answer this one is easy to be aware of what you put your hands into (RC but what most people don't realize it it what people say that can get them in more trouble.)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Seems hard to find actual numbers of reopened states. There seems to be a lot of inaccurate numbers reporting or hiding them.* What ever side the media is on they give what numbers they like not the truth.*
> 
> - corelz125


To me, this is a fantastic thought "what is truth?" Wiki https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth

Nietzsche and Truth: Skepticism and The Free Spirit


----------



## pottz

> *Digital privacy after death: What happens to social media accounts when we die* Come on it is National Cancer appreciation day.
> 
> https://www.verdict.co.uk/digital-privacy-death/
> 
> Pottz hasn t posted… I have memories of what I have posted and I am sure that we all have to a point. Anybody wish to share?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


right here dw.when i die you cares,maybe someone will get a laugh out of all the stupid crap ive posted,hell cricket will probably use my postings as examples of what *not* to do-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Seems hard to find actual numbers of reopened states. There seems to be a lot of inaccurate numbers reporting or hiding them. What ever side the media is on they give what numbers they like not the truth.
> 
> - corelz125


who cares about the numbers,as you say they get manipualted to be as whoever wants to show what.the only number i care about is #1-me! and the beagle of course.oh yeah i forgot swmbo-whoops.


----------



## pottz

hey im happy right now i finally got a haircut yesterday,from a *real barber* not the wife with some dull scissors-lmao.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey im happy right now i finally got a haircut yesterday,from a *real barber* not the wife with some dull scissors-lmao.
> 
> - pottz


anything like this?


----------



## pottz

> hey im happy right now i finally got a haircut yesterday,from a *real barber* not the wife with some dull scissors-lmao.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> anything like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


kinda, mine says woodworkers rule!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Seems hard to find actual numbers of reopened states. There seems to be a lot of inaccurate numbers reporting or hiding them. What ever side the media is on they give what numbers they like not the truth.
> 
> - corelz125


Not as dramatic as the protesters so the media has abandoned it. You could look at each states health department but that is more trouble than it would be worth. I just watch WA and pray. King county is 1 of three that aren't opened back up yet. No haircuts here pottz ;-( Numbers are still pretty flat. If there still flat next Sunday, none of the protesters or looters had it ;-) Googled NY out of curiosity, Just says it is still spreading.


----------



## pottz

hey bob is your barber your wife? i hope she does better than mine but i didn't have a lot of choice! the rules here are appointment only,you have to sign a log with your name and number,in case someone reports being sick they can contact you and warn you youve been exposed.we wear mask during the the haircut,and no one is allowed in the waiting area.i dont mind it,hey when i go in there is no waiting because it's my time,before i might go in and have 2-3 guys ahead of me,so i like the appointment deal.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

She has been a couple times. She is not too bad. Our barbers aren't open yet. My regular barber is by appointment, but she will cut your hair if you show up and she isn't busy. All her customers are dying off. She says young guys don't want an ol lady cutting their hair. She takes an hour for each appointment and charges about $20. Most probably want to go to Quick Chop Shop for $5 ;-) where they cut 20 heads and hour ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*National Best Friends Day*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> *National Best Friends Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


my longest running best friend which also happens to be my brother in law is going strong after 51 years.i have two others that are running mid to late 30's.a lot of people talk about all the friends they have,most dont know what a *real *friend is.i know a lot of people but only a few are true friends.


----------



## corelz125

I dont like waiting for my haircut thats why II go on a Monday or Tuesday. Getting close to the weekend and theres 4 or 5 guys ahead of me. An hour is a long time for a hair cut. I would get a good nap in during that. For some reason I sit in that chair and start falling asleep. I make sure i'm awake when the straight razor comes out though. The deaths are under 100 everyday now here even had a few days with none.


----------



## pottz

i agree i usually go to my barber on saturday morning at 7am when he opens so im first in.now that there doing it by appointment only i like it,when i have a time i get there and i dont have to wait,there not allowed to have anyone in the shop except the customer.i hope he keeps that method.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Defund the police funds!* It is in the headlines as you all may well know. But I was curious about *what is police funding? [Google it*] IMO it is about "pensions" and in most municipal districts police and fire have some very comfortable benefits. Maybe for a police officer to take a knee is acceptable if his pension is in jeopardy. My police department in Mesa AZ is funded and they are not taking the knee or laying prostrate to leftist-
Looking forward to hearing comments on Police Funding…










*Question who paid and orchestrated this "public vandalism?*










Corona Crazy….....................................


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i agree i usually go to my barber on saturday morning at 7am when he opens so im first in.now that there doing it by appointment only i like it,when i have a time i get there and i dont have to wait,there not allowed to have anyone in the shop except the customer.i hope he keeps that method.
> 
> - pottz


Barbershops always have hade magazines or reading material did your shop remove them? similar to medical offices?


----------



## corelz125

As the NY gov said "we all saw what happen when the police weren't around, they looted the store's". The only ones that want less police are the criminals and do good tree hugging hipsters.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> As the NY gov said "we all saw what happen when the police weren t around, they looted the store s". The only ones that want less police are the criminals and do good tree hugging hipsters.
> 
> - corelz125


+ I can empathize… My thoughts to you- you live in NYC? the social disruptions in your neighborhood? Leave or stick it out- you're in my prayers let us know.


----------



## bandit571

Used to be a suburb of Columbus, OH…named Rome…..aka ..Speed Trap City….turned out, they were writing tickets for even 1 mile over the speed limits, and sending them to the Mayor's Court…..was over half the town's budget

State of Ohio finally shut the police department down to ZERO….all tickets, if any, were to be sent to the Columbus City Courts. Haven't heard IF the suburb even exists, anymore…..

Defund the speed traps!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Used to be a suburb of Columbus, OH…named Rome…..aka ..Speed Trap City….turned out, they were writing tickets for even 1 mile over the speed limits, and sending them to the Mayor s Court…..was over half the town s budget
> 
> State of Ohio finally shut the police department down to ZERO….all tickets, if any, were to be sent to the Columbus City Courts. Haven t heard IF the suburb even exists, anymore…..
> 
> Defund the speed traps!
> 
> - bandit571


+1 plus the red light cameras - eliminate revenue from these traps to fund police benefits.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I say defund police as soon as the criminals agree to start behaving themselves and stop aggravating the citizens who call the police in most areas.

Unfortunately, in the Seattle Metro area they may as well disband the police now. If they arrest someone they just go to court and get probation. That is a waste of resources. Why bother?

Our county executive wanted catch and release. Police catch a criminal, don't even take him to jail to book and see a judge to get bail. Just assign them a court date and tell them to show up ;-)) Fortunately, enough people raised 7734 so it didn't happen. Criminals usually spend a day or 2 in jail before they are released to continue with impunity. If they have an illegal alien in court the county sneaks them out to avoid immigration. Every few months one of them kills somebody. In May with in a week of release an illegal protected from deportation by King County killed an 80 year old woman to steal her car. Then he killed a guy hunting up in the Cascades and stole his pickup truck. The one I recall before that was released to go get on a plane and deport himself. He stopped by his victim's house and killed her on the way out of town. Pay back for testifying in court. A friend of my wife's and our grandkids' was killed by a violent criminal released by the county. She was house sitting while people were out of town. Ex-boyfriend of one of a teenager stopped by to get her. Got the wrong one.

If were was no police here, everyone would be on guard and that could reduce the number of murders.

According to FBI https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2016/crime-in-the-u.s.-2016/tables/expanded-homicide-data-table-3.xls 89% of blacks murdered are killed by blacks. 81.5% of whites murdered are killed by whites. Probably need to refocus the crusade, eh?

In the meantime, I believe any gubbermint official or employee that puts people at risk should face the same universal consequences. If disaster strikes the propane bomb next door, everyone of them supporting ignoring the propane code should get a million dollar bail awarded to them for the same reasons it was awarded in Minneapolis.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I think it is a great idea. Delete all the police forces in all "blue" cities, what could go wrong. And while they are social-experimenting, they might cancel all the "gimmemyfreestuff" programs too.

Could be the endgame here with the anti-police movement is to obliterate the local police departments and, more importantly, the sherriffs who may be inclined to disobey, or at least not support, orders from the State and Federal level (lawful or not!). To replace the entire policing system with one over-arching Police Force, a national one, as they have in China. Would be much easier to control, and lots of taxpayer money could be wasted on bureacracy. We all know how much bureacrats love to waste money under the guise of controlling, I mean, helping other people.


----------



## DS

Sadly, the police can and are self-funding using civil asset forfeiture, which goes unregulated by any other branch of gov't.
There is no legislative or judicial oversight over how police depts spend this money and it incentivizes police to steal money from the public.

Don't get pulled over holding a wad of cash, as the police can legally seize it from you and claim the money is from an illegal enterprise. You have to sue to get your money back and you have to incur your own legal costs to prove your money is legitimate. They don't even have to charge you with a crime to do this.

There are so many horror stories about this. It is not hard to look up. 
There is so much police corruption surrounding this one thing, it is not funny.

Regulating this part of police funding should be one of the nation's highest priorities, IMHO.
The general public are increasingly viewed as 'prey' for the police. It's no wonder that the abuses are so horrible.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The Knight approached the King, and said, "Sire, we have spent the last two weeks destroying and pillaging the towns of your enemies to the west."

"What," said the King, concerned, "I dont have any enemies in the west!"

"Oh," said the Knight, "well, you do now."


----------



## kelvancra

Back to the hoarding thing, forty-five years ago I started what some called hoarding. Don't know why, but just did. Every major monthly shopping day, I'd buy a case of canned goods, be it corn, carrots or what have you. I even bought the ones I didn't like to much.

A few years in, I decided my civil service job (PSNS and NUWES (electrical-electronics)) was too secure and paid too well, so I quit. Welfare wasn't easy to come by back then. Especially if you didn't have kids you could ride on for benefits. Still, I and the wife got by pretty good, thanks to food storage.

Years later, living on the ocean beaches of Western Washington, I learned power was a iffy thing in the winter, and you couldn't always get past downed trees to grocery shop. As such, having a wood burner for supplemental heat and enough groceries to get you down the road a week was just smart.

SIDE NOTE: Immediately after a good power outage, you'd see free signs on new or nearly new pellet stoves out in front of beach houses.

As we get older, we tend to notice things like floods, high winds, fire storms, earthquakes and unplanned events by man do happen (e.g., job loss, riots). As such, it's just smart to plan for what you can and it remains, whether its TP, food or a gun, it's better to have it and not need it than…..

Now, I live in Central Washington, surrounded by farming country (row crops, apples, cherries, etc.) and I replaced the 160 liter Cabellas dehydrator my ex got with a 80 liter Cabellas. From past experience, even when times are not hard, it's nice to be able to grab a cup full of dried tomatoes, potatoes, onions, carrots and peas to make a roast (you won't even know the veggies were ever dried) in the middle of the winter.


----------



## kelvancra

The forfeiture laws are repugnant to every principal this country was built on, and it started early. The IRS has sued pink Cadillacs, bales of cotton, money and so on. If one loses against the entity with deep pockets [lined with our money], it cost far more to defend the asset than it was worth.

Government representatives have a time honored tradition of bastardizing laws to build their empires and line their pockets. For example:

1) Forfeiture laws play in the civil arena were a presumption of innocence is lost.

2) Because constitutions, often, prohibit jailing people for owing money, agents of the people build entire systems to make an end run around the common law protection. Courts, instead of jailing for owing money, jail for failure to comply with a court order to pay money.

Part of that game includes not informing defendants they could beat the charge with a single, simple declaration stating they cannot purge the contempt, due to indigence. Judges, whose paramount duty is protecting individual liberties, do not even inform litigants they have the right to court appointed representation, when there is a chance they could go to jail and cannot afford the cost of representation.

In the end, there is great profit in smoke and mirrors game of motions and things.

3) Around the sixties, we common citizens were conned into believing decriminalizing minor traffic violations was a good thing. An entire section of law showed up in court rule books covering a thing called infractions.

After that, one was assured, no longer would you have to suffer being labeled a criminal for doing ten over on a desert highway. What was not told was, you lost your presumption of innocence and right to be judged by your peers.

Now, what the agent says on an incomplete infraction is presumed true and you must prove you did not do the act of which the agent complained. Elsewhere in law, requiring someone to prove a negative [as or more often than not, impossible to prove, though today's cameras may help].

So, yes, we need reform in all three branches. Of course, burning Rome down isn't, even remotely, a smart way to do it.


----------



## kelvancra

And then there is the matter of getting rid of cops.

What a great boon to anarchy. Of course, not spoken of is, we would have to come to grips with the loss of family, friends and/or associates. No authority would be there to enforce stop signs, deter break ins, rape and so on.

Then there is the issue of one area doing away with police and the next building on them. The first WILL see house values drop and slums grow, as people leave to find safety. With that will come a bigger demand on areas with protection, as the more sane flee other areas manged by idiots and the corrupt.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i agree i usually go to my barber on saturday morning at 7am when he opens so im first in.now that there doing it by appointment only i like it,when i have a time i get there and i dont have to wait,there not allowed to have anyone in the shop except the customer.i hope he keeps that method.
> 
> - pottz


Is the barbershop located in this area of LA?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Kelly, I found it to be even worse in my 3 decades in business. The revised Code of Washington is little more than a full employment act to generate billable hours for attorneys. Judges hee allow local governments to ignore any laws they choose. One of our nephews who is a county sheriff has looked into he issues I have raise with the local city and rife department. He says it is a form of fraud but no one here cares. Unless there is a fraud investigation by the FBOI nothing will change.

On a lighter note Rick's blog is appropriate for trying times, eh? 
http://www.rickjust.com/blog/the-dog-tax


----------



## pottz

> i agree i usually go to my barber on saturday morning at 7am when he opens so im first in.now that there doing it by appointment only i like it,when i have a time i get there and i dont have to wait,there not allowed to have anyone in the shop except the customer.i hope he keeps that method.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Is the barbershop located in this area of LA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank god no thats about 20 miles from me.at least they were peaceful.imagine if that crowed turned ugly.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *And then there is the matter of getting rid of cops.*
> - Kelly


Article for* eliminating municipal police and privatizing them*-

https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/06/thomas-clark/privatize-the-government-police-monopoly/

They will make some changes and then the underlying concerns that we just posted, will be sugar-coated yet it will continue.

*TopMax*- the blog link http://www.rickjust.com/blog/the-dog-tax
spot on but I was especially disgusted about the dog tax …


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How long can you watch this? Once, twice, or more…
(Political interest subject)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267134870603485184


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL DONALD DUCK DAY*


----------



## kelvancra

AT LAST


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
I hope Little Black Duck posts a greeting…*


----------



## kelvancra

YEP

Privatization of police would be akin to abandoning municipal incorporation to replace it with a Home Owners Association. Even greater insanity would ensue.

Many of the protections we enjoy go out the window. For example, public records laws (an unbelievably powerful tool, if people learn how to use it (e.g. collect admissible records, establish and administrative record, etc.). I suspect Robo Cop (corporate police) would be as far fetched as people would think.



> *And then there is the matter of getting rid of cops.*
> - Kelly
> 
> Article for* eliminating municipal police and privatizing them*-
> 
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/06/thomas-clark/privatize-the-government-police-monopoly/
> 
> They will make some changes and then the underlying concerns that we just posted, will be sugar-coated yet it will continue.
> 
> *TopMax*- the blog link http://www.rickjust.com/blog/the-dog-tax
> spot on but I was especially disgusted about the dog tax …
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> *How long can you watch this? Once, twice, or more…
> _*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267134870603485184
> - DesertWoodworker


I watched it about 20 times. That was sweet. Talk about rock and rule.


----------



## kelvancra

Bob, Rick's page is great. Loved the way he put it together.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> I hope Little Black Duck posts a greeting…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


*NATIONAL DONALD DUCK DAY HISTORY_*
*National Donald Duck Day was first proclaimed by L.A. Mayor Tom Bradley in 1984 on Donald's 50th birthday.* The world's most famous duck gave the city a silver statue of himself as a gift in memory of the big day.

*Then* the city of Los Angeles 1984 a black mayor proclaims a Donald Duck birthday. * 2020 Now*- As for the silver gift from the duck to the city- Is the silver Duck statue still intact? Will the new powers melt it down similar to the Confederate statues?
Corona Crazy…


----------



## corelz125

DW I don't live in NYC but on the border of it but I work in Manhattan. Our barber shops opened today maybe i'll stop by there next week and see about getting in there.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW I don t live in NYC but on the border of it but I work in Manhattan. Our barber shops opened today maybe i ll stop by there next week and see about getting in there.
> 
> - corelz125


You are my trusted source for NY info - stay safe.


----------



## sansoo22

I've been doing some thinking on the defund the police movement. Some of it makes a little sense. Like employing social workers to go out on calls for domestic violence and mental health. That should probably be done already. Making sure officers dont get immunity is a common sense thing as well. Employing a bipartisan oversight board for complaints and revue…again seems pretty common sense. I don't get immunity if i F up at work and my boss requires regular reports from me and my team on how we are performing so i dont think police work should be any different.

I'm not on board with full demilitarization of police forces either. Do regular beat cops need an M4 carbine in their trunk? Some wealthy precincts here have them and they look like ass holes holding them at a traffic stop. I will say I do feel safer knowing a fully trained and ready SWAT team has full tactical gear and vehicles to back them up. If crap hits the fan I don't want those guys out gunned.

However defunding to send money to schools can be solved another way in many cities. Where I live each district gets funded by property tax. If your parents are broke you go to a crappy school. Why not take all money from all districts and divide it evenly? If you think that sounds like socialism then get your priorities checked because we are talking about making sure each and every child gets the same education. Hell maybe if the school was the nicest and safest place kids went to in low income neighborhoods they would see the benefit of education.

And really lets be honest. The whole problem with funding in the first place is wealth inequality. Hell half the problem with racism is probably wealth inequality. Perception is reality and poor people of all races get treated like crap. Mix that in with underlying racial issues and people of color often get treated like less than crap.

Lastly for God sake lets get some mental health dollars and programs started up for our officers. Seeing the worst society has to offer day in and day out has to take its toll on the human mind. I would think its similar to what a soldier sees in combat but stretched out over a decade or so.


----------



## pottz

> *
> I hope Little Black Duck posts a greeting…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


this might lure him out,this thread has gotten a little too much for him.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Lets try this Daffy Duck-"Black Ducks Matter"*


----------



## bandit571

Maybe get both Duffy and Donald playing Pianos, again?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Maybe get both Duffy and Donald playing Pianos, again?
> 
> - bandit571


Ducks playing the piano…


----------



## pottz

alright duckie time to join the party,ill bring the vino,you know you cant resist that-lol.


----------



## corelz125

No problem DW I'll keep you informed with stuff I see not what gets reported. I have a few friends who are cops. I asked one once if they start to look at everyone like scumbags they said certain parts of the city they do. If your a cop on the street or a corrections officer those people they deal with everyday it does get to you.


----------



## robscastle

well you could all relax and visit here

https://www.lumberjocks.com/chineseescorts

personal corona injections?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Lastly for God sake lets get some mental health dollars and programs started up for our officers. Seeing the worst society has to offer day in and day out has to take its toll on the human mind. I would think its similar to what a soldier sees in combat but stretched out over a decade or so.
> 
> - sansoo22


This is imperative, even in affluent areas, cops are dealing with the worst society has to offer. I've got a few friends that are cops, some have the type of personality to walk away from work and mentally leave it there, some don't and dwell on it. I couldn't be a cop because I would fall into the latter of the two personalities which would eventually effect work performance and quality of life at home. I have to periodically renew my driver's licence as we all do to ensure I'm still capable of driving safely, many police departments require officers to undergo a psychiatric evaluation only once before they start working and that's good for the duration of their career. This needs to be done at regular, frequent intervals to make sure that someone being paid to protect and serve is capable of doing so in a competent and safe manner.


----------



## pottz

> Lastly for God sake lets get some mental health dollars and programs started up for our officers. Seeing the worst society has to offer day in and day out has to take its toll on the human mind. I would think its similar to what a soldier sees in combat but stretched out over a decade or so.
> 
> - sansoo22
> 
> This is imperative, even in affluent areas, cops are dealing with the worst society has to offer. I ve got a few friends that are cops, some have the type of personality to walk away from work and mentally leave it there, some don t and dwell on it. I couldn t be a cop because I would fall into the latter of the two personalities which would eventually effect work performance and quality of life at home. I have to periodically renew my driver s licence as we all do to ensure I m still capable of driving safely, many police departments require officers to undergo a psychiatric evaluation only once before they start working and that s good for the duration of their career. This needs to be done at regular, frequent intervals to make sure that someone being paid to protect and serve is capable of doing so in a competent and safe manner.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


totally agree,at least once a year or couple of years it should be done,time in the field can change a person,just like a soldier coming home from war.i mean im sure cops can suffer from ptsd too.


----------



## kelvancra

Good point Yeti guy. All it take is talking to a few kindergarten teachers to see associations can change you. Many of them talk to you like you're a little kid. Obviously, the problem is with them and not the adults they talk to.

Some of those tainted by their jobs are in training positions and instill their problems in their students. When my brother was testing for a shire reefs position, the fellow running the show cut no bones and said, up front, "[t]here]s only us a pukes." That doesn't leave a lot of room for the people he served.

When I came home from over seas, about fifty years back, I was approached from a job as a cop in our small town. It was a job and I needed money, so I test drove it. One of the other guys made me realize they might have needed a means of weeding their crop. He kept a lot of guns in his private vehicle and greatly enjoyed describing the kinds of carnage they could cause.


----------



## sansoo22

Kelly - It would be my hope that if our law enforcement officers were getting better mental health we could maybe use that data to better screen potential future officers. The more we know about those that adapt well to the stress of the job vs those that don't the better you can model the ideal personality. Its not the immediate change people seem to be clamoring for but in the long run i think it would have a more positive effect.

One of the guys at my gym has been on the local police force nearly 20 yrs now. He is one of the nicest most upstanding guys I've ever met. I asked him once if the job ever got to him. He said it does but he views it as his duty and when he gets home he views being a father and a husband as an equal duty and that's what allows him to leave work at the front door. I want more people like that in law enforcement.

I grew up in small towns and learned to fear police because we had some of the worst power hungry rat bastards you could ever have the displeasure of meeting. We need none of those wearing a badge and putting on a gun.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*National Ball Point Pen Day*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NASCAR bans Confederate flag at all events and properties* another national sporting event sub comes to liberal thinking. Also, it said that it would not be required for people to stand for the national anthem.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/10/nascar-bans-confederate-flag-at-all-events-and-properties.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*ANTIFA RELEASES LIST OF DEMANDS AFTER CAPTURING 6 BLOCKS OF DOWNTOWN SEATTLE*

https://www.infowars.com/antifa-releases-list-of-demands-after-capturing-6-blocks-of-seattle-area/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*GONE WITH THE WIND * removed from HBO but is still a popular movie on Amazon….


----------



## pottz

> *ANTIFA RELEASES LIST OF DEMANDS AFTER CAPTURING 6 BLOCKS OF DOWNTOWN SEATTLE*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/antifa-releases-list-of-demands-after-capturing-6-blocks-of-seattle-area/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well id say now is when the the real military comes in and cleans out the trash.we cannot condone terrorism on american soil in any form,enough is enough of that ********************.


----------



## pottz

> *GONE WITH THE WIND * removed from HBO but is still a popular movie on Amazon….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *GONE WITH THE WIND * removed from HBO but is still a popular movie on Amazon….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *WTF is wrong with people?*
> 
> - pottz


I don't know the answer to that question. But here is another thought on our Australian friends. Being that they are tied to the U.K. I wonder if they were under this restriction while under COVID caution. 
*"Boris Johnson confirms singletons can have sex with people they don't live with from Saturday"*
https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/breaking-boris-johnson-confirms-singletons-22170835

Hence Little Black Duck…










Sometimes a bottle of vino with an old friend as you suggested to him yesterday is not what it takes to solve the problem. * :>)*


----------



## corelz125

They should give them the 6 blocks and fence them in. Don't let nobody in or out then let's see what the demands will be.


----------



## pottz

> *GONE WITH THE WIND * removed from HBO but is still a popular movie on Amazon….
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *WTF is wrong with people?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I don t know the answer to that question. But here is another thought on our Australian friends. Being that they are tied to the U.K. I wonder if they were under this restriction while under COVID caution.
> *"Boris Johnson confirms singletons can have sex with people they don t live with from Saturday"*
> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/breaking-boris-johnson-confirms-singletons-22170835
> 
> Hence Little Black Duck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes a bottle of vino with an old friend as you suggested to him yesterday is not what it takes to solve the problem. * :>)*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


yeah im sure all the young people followed that rule and abstanied!!!!and these are the people that govern our countries.and people think the donald is stupid-lmao!


----------



## pottz

> They should give them the 6 blocks and fence them in. Don t let nobody in or out then let s see what the demands will be.
> 
> - corelz125


to hell with that give them 1 hour to get the hell out or choose being drug out kicking and screaming or a body bag! hey im a nice guy and would at least give them a choice. ;-\


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is a pic that was circulating this morning (6-10-20) with the caption "White man…" I take offense of yellow journalism I am white and I don't kneel on a person's neck the people in my community don't participate.
Turn to this pic and would a similar caption of "Black man"… be acceptable?










Keep an open mind…
Corona Crazy


----------



## pottz

the problem is every cop is being treated as a cop killer,so they blame every law inforcement officer as a killer.it's no worse than a white person thinking every black man is a killer or criminal,there both wrong assumptions.until that changes it will never change.my job is to take care of my family with my life,and thats what i will do,until someone thats away that choice,and may god help them.peace jocks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> the problem is every cop is being treated as a cop killer,so they blame every law inforcement officer as a killer.it s no worse than a white person thinking every black man is a killer or criminal,there both wrong assumptions.until that changes it will never change.my job is to take care of my family with my life,and thats what i will do,until someone thats away that choice,and may god help them.peace jocks.
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## pottz

> the problem is every cop is being treated as a cop killer,so they blame every law inforcement officer as a killer.it s no worse than a white person thinking every black man is a killer or criminal,there both wrong assumptions.until that changes it will never change.my job is to take care of my family with my life,and thats what i will do,until someone thats away that choice,and may god help them.peace jocks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


their comes a time in every mans life when he seeks the wisdom to do whats right,to follow his faith in mankind,and i think weve got to that point.how you all decide is up your faith and time on this beautiful earth to decide what path you all take.the cop that "killed" george floyd deserves to rot in hell and have the same fate in my opinion,i believe in an eye for an eye.but what i dont believe in is assuming all law enforcement officers are deserving the same treatment,that thinking must stop or there will be no peace which they seek.common sense must prevail or it will be senseless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!peace again.


----------



## pottz

> the problem is every cop is being treated as a cop killer,so they blame every law inforcement officer as a killer.it s no worse than a white person thinking every black man is a killer or criminal,there both wrong assumptions.until that changes it will never change.my job is to take care of my family with my life,and thats what i will do,until someone thats away that choice,and may god help them.peace jocks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> their comes a time in every mans life when he seeks the wisdom to do whats right,to follow his faith in mankind,and i think weve got to that point.how you all decide is up your faith and time on this beautiful earth to decide what path you all take.the cop that "killed" george floyd deserves to rot in hell and have the same fate in my opinion,i believe in an eye for an eye.but what i dont believe in is assuming all law enforcement officers are deserving the same treatment,that thinking must stop or there will be no peace which they seek.common sense must prevail or it will be senseless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!peace again.
> 
> - pottz


ps-ridicule as needed-lol.


----------



## sansoo22

Im with you Pottz. The only place I may disagree is an eye for an eye. Im more of a punishment needs to fit the crime sort of guy. But I also believe in forgiveness and reformation of character. A convict holding down a prison job and wanting to better themselves should be able to turn those good behavior hours into college classes. Giving free educations to convicts while many on the outside dont get that is absurd.

And I 100% agree that somehow in the last decade we've thrown common sense completely out the window. We our now a culture of knee jerk reactions and appeasement. I'm going to sound like a Luddite here, Im not really because Im a software architect, but I blame social media. Facebook especially is a den of tribalism and group think via its horrible algorithms that just keep feeding you similar things and never challenging your world perceptions.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I just want to give thanks to being able to post some thoughts here on Corona Crazy! 
Thank you, Pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like y'all have pretty well discovered the US is ending as Ben Franklin predicted or maybe implied. It would be interesting to know what prompted the cops to hold George Floyd down that long. There is a similar case in Tacoma. Black guy beating cars. 2 cops try to arrest him. He assaults them. They get him on the ground and repeatedly tell him to put his hands behind his back. Not sure about the details from there, but he ended up passing away. This is easy to stop. Do not provoke police interventions. Problem solved. If police attack innocent people walking the street. Fire them and lock 'em up just like all violent criminal should be. If they believe you may be a suspect. Cooperate rather than start a fight. They will respond with overwhelming force. You can't win. I'm sure a few bad apples slip through the screening processes, but nothing like they did 50 years ago. I know a guy at the gun club who was exmilitary and a cop. He was arguing with some guy one day about ARs. He was bragging about how many kills he had. That left a lasting impression!

BTW, there is video of the cops in Tacoma trying to get that guy to surrender. All they are doing is holding him and telling him to put his hands behind his back. Almost have to be mentally ill to risk your life every day catching criminal for judges to release so you can chase them again.

ANTIFA is correct. Criminal justice needs reform here. The prosecuting atty does not prosecute assaulting police officers, shop lifting, or any "nonviolent" crime. Lots of violent crimes get very little incarceration if any. Beating people with ball bats or trying to throw them off freeway overpasses will not get a jail time sentence. If cops did that, HOLY COW!

Demonstrators had encouragement from at least 2 Seattle city council members. They were throwing rocks, concrete, incendiary devices and frozen water bottles at police. City council members in the crowd cheering them on. If you haven't seen it, google Seattle is Dying KOMO news. Hard to believe it could get worse. I'm sure it will. I will be surprise if there are many businesses in Seattle in another decade.

Anyway, working on saving the neighborhood a lot this last week. The [email protected][email protected]$ that ignore this code should get the same million dollar bail awarded to them as the cop in Minneapolis if their stupidity causes arson or homicide. Seems pretty easy to understand, eh?

The 2014 Edition of the LP-Gas Code (NFPA 58) has the following sections that address having enclosures around or over propane tanks:
• "6.4.5.1 Structures such as fire walls, fences, earth or concrete barriers, and other similar structures shall not be permitted around or over installed nonrefrigerated containers unless specifically allowed.
• "6.4.5.2 Structures partially enclosing containers shall be permitted if designed in accordance with a sound fire protection analysis.
• "A.6.4.5 The presence of such structures can create significant hazards, such as the following:
(1) Pocketing of escaping gas
(2) Interference with application of cooling water by fire departments
(3) Redirection of flames against containers


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> They should give them the 6 blocks and fence them in. Don t let nobody in or out then let s see what the demands will be.
> 
> - corelz125
> </blockquo>
> 
> 
> 
> *GONE WITH THE WIND * removed from HBO but is still a popular movie on Amazon….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> WTF is wrong with people?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> If you think censoring the old movies is bad, you should see what they have done to Huck Finn! An ironic story that once taught young white kids that institutionalised racism goes against God´s law. Probably isnt even required reading in Murican schools anymore.
Click to expand...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think they took Huck Finn and Tom Sawyer to the gallows 30 years ago here on the Left Coast. It was about the time they reformed the criminal justice system; most got a "Get Out of Jail Free" card ;-(


----------



## pottz

i agree with bob if people would just do what a police officer asks there would be a whole lot less people dying at the hands of officers.pretty much every video ive seen where someone dies or gets beat up is because they resisted an officers orders.as bob said they cant win.it's getting to the point where cops will be like barney fife,a gun with one bullet in there pocket.there gonna be reduced to asking criminals nicely to cooperate and if they dont they will just say,have a nice day and walk away.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Netflix addict' models show what binge-watching Brits could look like in 20 years*
https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/weird-news/netflix-addict-models-show-what-22170692


----------



## pottz

> *Netflix addict models show what binge-watching Brits could look like in 20 years*
> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/weird-news/netflix-addict-models-show-what-22170692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats hilaroius,i think some may already be there.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Getting back to woodworking, while the political stuff is brewing again today…

*Wooden Boat Building - White oak vs Red oak with Louis Sauzedde*





Woodworking knowledge not only for boats but for beverage barrels


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*National Making Life Beautiful Day*


----------



## pottz

> *National Making Life Beautiful Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i hope people know what day it is and give it a try?


----------



## kelvancra

My police chief was a good guy. He'd risk his job to go after the mayor, if he was doing the same thing others would be arrested doing. Too, he didn't believe in destroying futures for minor crap.

A few years earlier, in that same small town, we had our ego guys. We made their lives hell.



> . . . .
> 
> One of the guys at my gym has been on the local police force nearly 20 yrs now. He is one of the nicest most upstanding guys I ve ever met. I asked him once if the job ever got to him. He said it does but he views it as his duty and when he gets home he views being a father and a husband as an equal duty and that s what allows him to leave work at the front door. I want more people like that in law enforcement.
> 
> I grew up in small towns and learned to fear police because we had some of the worst power hungry rat bastards you could ever have the displeasure of meeting. We need none of those wearing a badge and putting on a gun.
> 
> - sansoo22


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Breaking news from Sleepy Joe Hair Sniffin Biden: "If you like your autonomous zone, you can keep your autonomous zone."


----------



## pottz

> *National Making Life Beautiful Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i hope people know what day it is and give it a try?
> 
> - pottz


hey it looks like wall street didn't know what today was,down over 1800 points right now,crazy.


----------



## corelz125

Thats how most of these incidents start with cops killing these people. They tell them to do something and they resist. Eric Garner was the same thing they kept telling him to cooperate and he wouldnt. Then it turned bad. Every job has it's bad employees it's just for the cops everything they do now is recorded and posted every where.


----------



## corelz125

It was entertainment night at the Senior Center. Claude the hypnotist exclaimed: "I'm here to put you into a trance; I intend to hypnotize each and every member of the audience." The excitement was almost electric as Claude withdrew a beautiful antique pocket watch from his coat. "I want you each to keep your eye on this antique watch. It's a very special watch. It's been in my family for six generations" He began to swing the watch gently back and forth while quietly chanting, "Watch the watch, watch the watch, watch the watch…" The crowd became mesmerized as the watch swayed back and forth, light gleaming off its polished surface. Hundreds of pairs eyes followed the swaying watch, until, suddenly, it slipped from the hypnotist's fingers and fell to the floor, breaking into a hundred pieces. "SH*T!" said the Hypnotist. It took three days to clean up the Senior Center.


----------



## pottz

> It was entertainment night at the Senior Center. Claude the hypnotist exclaimed: "I m here to put you into a trance; I intend to hypnotize each and every member of the audience." The excitement was almost electric as Claude withdrew a beautiful antique pocket watch from his coat. "I want you each to keep your eye on this antique watch. It s a very special watch. It s been in my family for six generations" He began to swing the watch gently back and forth while quietly chanting, "Watch the watch, watch the watch, watch the watch…" The crowd became mesmerized as the watch swayed back and forth, light gleaming off its polished surface. Hundreds of pairs eyes followed the swaying watch, until, suddenly, it slipped from the hypnotist s fingers and fell to the floor, breaking into a hundred pieces. "SH*T!" said the Hypnotist. It took three days to clean up the Senior Center.
> 
> - corelz125


good one, i was wondering when we were gonna get a joke from you.i need at least one a day buddy.


----------



## corelz125

I only post the good ones, get some bad ones they dont make the cut.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This one is for me. 2014 I added a CNC to my +30 years woodworking. When posting a project made with a CNC here on LumberJocks, the anti CNC on the forums and occasional quips. The CNC is here.

*"CNC Machinery Matters" *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *National Making Life Beautiful Day*
> 
> *hey it looks like wall street didn t know what today was,down over 1800 points right now,crazy.*
> 
> - pottz


With Corona Crazy being so popular and the stock market down- Start a Patreon page…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


ha ha me too,i just say thats the look i wanted.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

hey guys the good news is disneyland will reopen next month,after that who cares about a virus when your in the happiest place on earth.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

If you're from the Detroit MI area-

*Jobbie Nooner still on despite coronavirus concerns, boaters urged to social distance*
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/06/10/jobbie-nooner-2020-michigan/5318550002/



























*
A giant petri dish but after a hard week of protesting- go and cool off.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey guys the good news is disneyland will reopen next month,after that who cares about a virus when your in the happiest place on earth.
> 
> - pottz


+1 Many fond and happy memories there…


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz


LOL +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*kindness during the covid*


----------



## DS

Who can build a woodworking project by "only using a CNC"?

And it's more like using a kitchenaid mixer to knead your pizza dough instead of doing it by hand.
You can get a lot more pizzas made with the mixer and still have ZERO impact on your status as a chef.(For either good or bad.) 
A bad chef with a mixer is still a bad chef. A good chef with a mixer is still a good chef. Either way, there a lot of really good, or really bad pizzas EVERYWHERE!

Bad analogies should be illegal.



> This one is for me. 2014 I added a CNC to my +30 years woodworking. When posting a project made with a CNC here on LumberJocks, the anti CNC on the forums and occasional quips. The CNC is here.
> 
> *"CNC Machinery Matters" *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I still can't believe you have that machine inside the house… my wife draws the line at the inside garage door.


----------



## sansoo22

I have seen some projects done with only the CNC and wood glue. They are typical low skill items you see on the craft show circuit but they do exist. Personally I really want one but I just dont have the budget or the space for it.

My only real complaint with the CNC for wood working is one of my favorite YouTubers now features it in like every build and i find it highly annoying. There are better wood workers out there but i really liked their editing. But now i cant follow them because I dont have a CNC so i dont care what they are building anymore.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Florida Sheriff tells is like it is. https://www.cbsnews.com/news/florida-polk-county-sheriff-gary-judd-encourages-shooting-looters/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I have seen some projects done with only the CNC and wood glue. They are typical low skill items you see on the craft show circuit but they do exist. Personally I really want one but I just dont have the budget or the space for it.
> 
> My only real complaint with the CNC for wood working is one of my favorite YouTubers now features it in like every build and i find it highly annoying. There are better wood workers out there but i really liked their editing. But now i cant follow them because I dont have a CNC so i dont care what they are building anymore.
> 
> - sansoo22


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Florida Sheriff tells is like it is. https://www.cbsnews.com/news/florida-polk-county-sheriff-gary-judd-encourages-shooting-looters/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 From what I can see it depends on where you live- Patriots or Revolutionists I am blessed to be able to live in an area that supports patriotism.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *I still can't believe you have that machine inside the house… my wife draws the line at the inside garage door.
> - DS*


The above comment comes from our own LumberJocks CNC Specialist. But when it comes to a CNC in the house- 
Which is better a wife that draws the line at the door or no wife and be able to have a CNC where you want it? 
* :>)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL LOVING DAY - June 12*










Each year, National Loving Day on June 12th commemorates the anniversary of the 1967 United States Supreme Court decision Loving vs. Virginia. This decision struck down all anti-miscegenation laws remaining in sixteen U.S. states. The ruling cited, "There can be no doubt that restricting the freedom to marry solely because of racial classifications violates the central meaning of the equal protection clause." In the United States, anti-miscegenation laws were U.S. state laws banning interracial marriage.

AND it is also 
*National Red Rose Day June 12th*









_
Please help me finish this…_

*Roses are red*
*
Pottz is blue*

.............................................................


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Florida Sheriff tells is like it is. https://www.cbsnews.com/news/florida-polk-county-sheriff-gary-judd-encourages-shooting-looters/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That fellow needs to run for president!


----------



## DS

I get it.
Norm used to be one of my favorites until he took every sponsorship on the planet and started using ridiculously expensive tools to do things he could have done with more practical tools.

CNC woodworking is not for everyone. But those who have a CNC and want ideas, tips and suggestions, probably love that YouTube guy.

If you are doing any kind of production in woodworking, whatever quality level you aspire to, not using a CNC is the expensive, ineffective, hard work way to do things.



> I have seen some projects done with only the CNC and wood glue. They are typical low skill items you see on the craft show circuit but they do exist. Personally I really want one but I just dont have the budget or the space for it.
> 
> My only real complaint with the CNC for wood working is one of my favorite YouTubers now features it in like every build and i find it highly annoying. There are better wood workers out there but i really liked their editing. But now i cant follow them because I dont have a CNC so i dont care what they are building anymore.
> 
> - sansoo22


----------



## DS

The first CNC installation I was ever involved in was a Komo Innova 408 in a brand new shop that opened for six weeks before the machine got installed. Even though we had highly experienced woodworkers there, it was quite a paradigm shift to work behind a CNC.

I went into the shop a couple of days after the installation and found a frustrated lead woodworker holding a board. He said he just spent an hour and a half cutting a decorative valance on the bandsaw and cleaning up the edges on the drum sander, only to be disappointed by the result and he was starting over.

I asked him if he had checked his paperwork. He had not. "I wrote a program for that valance on the new CNC machine", I told him.

120 seconds later, his new board was a perfect valance needing little to no extra processing before becoming part of the bookcase he was building.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I get it.
> Norm used to be one of my favorites until he took every sponsorship on the planet and started using ridiculously expensive tools to do things he could have done with more practical tools.
> 
> - DS


I remember when hyper expensive stuff started making its way into his shop. The first real eye raiser for me was the Timesaver wide belt sander, that was a massive departure from the projects he was doing prior that allowed many woodworkers to replicate what he was doing with similar tools as what he was using.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Phoenix Police Department demonstrates new use-of-force tactics*






IMO it is good to see that the "Police" still can be effective and are not throwing in the towel. Oh, have times changed, for I remember when they used to take a person into an alley and "soften them up."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Norm* for me was both a teacher and a tool promoter. I liked and purchased many of the tools that he used on the show. These were tools that I could afford until that giant drum sander showed up* :>(*
Trivia- this was a time when Porter Cable and Delta were made in America and they did not have a customer service phone number to call to complain or get your money back. Step 1 return to the tool store speak to them and if the problem was not resolved they set up an appointment with the traveling customer service rep. This is where the fun started for me *Delta Sawbuck* a tool that worked good until you want to make a blade change not so good I took some wrangling with the rep and after much downtime and driving to meet the rep. I was able to get my moneyback


----------



## pottz

as with all tv shows someone has to pay the bills and thats sponsors.the nice thing about all those expensive tools norm got to play with was he gave us a hands on look at what they could and couldn't do,which was nice when deciciding what to buy.the one thing i loved about norm was he showed how to do something many different ways,some guys are one trick ponies and do the same joinery over and over.norm was the kinda guy id feel comfortable working with.


----------



## DS

Timesavers are nice… that same shop bought a dual head 52" beast for a song at $34k
It paid for itself toot sweet.

Still, I don't have, nor likely ever will have one in my garage.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Remember to always wear safety glasses"*
Norm


----------



## pottz

> Timesavers are nice… that same shop bought a dual head 52" beast for a song at $34k
> It paid for itself toot sweet.
> 
> Still, I don't have, nor likely ever will have one in my garage.
> 
> - DS


no my jet 16/32 will have to do.


----------



## sansoo22

> If you are doing any kind of production in woodworking, whatever quality level you aspire to, not using a CNC is the expensive, ineffective, hard work way to do things.
> 
> - DS


For sure. Even some hobbyists are making a good living with one. I know a local couple that have a pottery/woodworking studio. She does the pottery and he does the wood working. They bought a CNC a few years ago. He told me within 2 years of getting it he had the majority of their craft show and etsy stuff being made on it so he could start working on commissioned pieces. He's a pretty darn good furniture maker so I thought it was cool they could use the CNC to pay the bills while he built furniture

They just recently picked up a small laser cutter so she could start doing some jewelry design with it. Last i knew he quit his job to work the shop full time and she bar tends at a brewery that she is the official growler and stein producer for.

Pretty awesome how a little bit of technology can create a new small business and allow it to be successful.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Since I live in AZ
"Arizona reports single-day record 1,654 new coronavirus cases" 
https://ktar.com/story/3254712/arizona-reports-single-day-record-1654-new-coronavirus-cases/
My thoughts are of concern-
COVID19- Quarantine lockdowns with various state mandates.
The revolutionists disrupting society. 
Who is telling me the truth?
Trump
Biden
Dr Fauchi
CNN
Fox News
Or those crazy guys at Corona Crazy in which I participate and I like the quote from a contributor-



> *
> I am wondering how much the virus will begin coming back delaying recovery of the economy in the next couple weeks? *
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Similar thoughts as far as I know COVID is still active…
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> This chart answers that question for Phoenix area. Stay at home order was able to flatten curve for most of May. Now that state is opened slowly on 5/24, coupled with the protests; the curve is climbing fast. The data that is hard to swallow is large increase in death rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Source weather.com]
> 
> Sit down, buckle your seat belt, and enjoy the ride…..
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


*Sit down, buckle your seat belt, and enjoy the ride….._*


----------



## DS

Buying a frozen pizza and calling yourself a chef is a little like buying an RTA dresser at IKEA and calling yourself a woodworker.

I've been giving this analogy some thought today…

Why would this even bother me? ! ? !
<sigh>


----------



## corelz125

DW i read the NYtimes reported hospitals in some cities in AZ the ICUs are at 76% full with covid patients.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

80% plus….


----------



## DS

Someone thought the heat of our summers would kill off the virus, but so far, that hasn't been the case.


----------



## pottz

> Someone thought the heat of our summers would kill off the virus, but so far, that hasn't been the case.
> 
> - DS


already proven to be a myth.the virus thrives even in hot tropical climates so no relief on that point.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> DW i read the NYtimes reported hospitals in some cities in AZ the ICUs are at 76% full with covid patients.
> - corelz125


Just remember to treat all the *HCW* with respect… 100% empty beds is stuff all use without operators.

I'm sure all this rioting and thwarting of social distancing recommendations (and don't bull******************** about the *BLM protest's* agenda incentive) is installing them with patriotism and the desire to serve the community at the risk of their lives.


----------



## pottz

WELCOME BACK MR DUCK!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

time for a lighter post…


----------



## pottz

> time for a lighter post…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh hey the naughtier the better!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This is confusing me. How will they possible protest this one? 
https://www.kmov.com/news/st-louis-man-says-suspect-in-david-dorns-killing-robbed-him-in-march/article_32066822-ac4f-11ea-883b-578c185b03e4.html


----------



## bandit571

Go read up about..Fearless Fosdick…..too many are around these days…..


----------



## pottz

> This is confusing me. How will they possible protest this one?
> https://www.kmov.com/news/st-louis-man-says-suspect-in-david-dorns-killing-robbed-him-in-march/article_32066822-ac4f-11ea-883b-578c185b03e4.html
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


someone will right now, everyone is running scared.kneeling down,laying down,why, did you kill an innocent black man.it seems white people all feel guilty for some reason? i didn't knee down on a black person until they died,but should i feel guilty? no and i dont because i dont need too! geez bob whats going on in seattle is insane,what the hell is wrong with that city,the mayor,the city council.how many heads up the ass before someone gets some common sense and realizes's there is a big [email protected]#kin problem.id say it's time to put a stop to that ******************** now.and i say forget the national guard.lets bring in the guys that took out bin laden.give them 1 hour to come to sense then the big boys come in and play.id bet they all come out crying like babies with their hands behind there head begging.how do we allow this crap.trump call in your boys.enough is enough.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*TopMax did you happen to drop off some supplies the Autonomous city people? * 
* :>)*










Something to ponder the 1932 Bonus Army protesters (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonus_Army) 1932 the government sent in the Army to quell the social unrest, in D.C. and shot some… 90 years later, in 2020 we have a full-blown social revolution and does anybody see a show of protection from our government? 
Protect the second amendment!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Why would this even bother me? ! ? !
> 
> - DS


I know your inner feelings on the CNC. Could that CNC meme and Laguna pic that I posted be causing you consternation and add frozen pizza?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Remember Seattle is Dying by KOMO News. This will make it worse. On Capitol Hill where the police abandon the precinct the police response for 911 calls has gone from 5 minutes to 18. If I owned a business that was looted in Seattle I would just leave it boarded up and go elsewhere. Lots of people wondering if they should just close due to shoplifting and drug addicts carping in the entrances to their businesses before this started.

The Seattle School District announced they are cutting ties with Seattle PD. They must have forgotten why they brought them in in the first place. Who knows? They have a policy saying math is racist. 2+2 can equal 5 in Seattle School District.

https://mynorthwest.com/1537348/rantz-seattle-schools-document-say-math-is-oppressive-us-government-racist/

I wondered what was wrong for years. Psychological research explains it all. It even becomes predictable using their documented analysis and experiments. No more than 40% of the people consider facts in decision making process. Only about 15% are able to identity a problem, engineer a solution and see it through to completion. That last 15% statement is my own evaluation from various sources. When asked about the ability to think critically; engineer thinking, psychologists evade the question saying it depends on how you define it. I assume that is because they do not want to say nearly 80% of the population is stupid. Metropolitan areas have a high concentration of people; therefore, predictably, we have a high concentration of stupidity.

This is easy to stop. Do not commit acts that cause people to dial 911. Do not do things that provoke police interventions. Problem solved.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete- good night


----------



## pottz

well dw that was a whole different protest that i would stand behind today.anyone that serves our country giving there life for our freedom has my full support.may god bless those that have and do serve our country.


----------



## pottz

> time for a lighter post…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh …..no comment!!!
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> *
> oh hey the naughtier the better!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Be careful what you post to me :>)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


----------



## pottz

> Remember Seattle is Dying by KOMO News. This will make it worse. On Capitol Hill where the police abandon the precinct the police response for 911 calls has gone from 5 minutes to 18. If I owned a business that was looted in Seattle I would just leave it boarded up and go elsewhere. Lots of people wondering if they should just close due to shoplifting and drug addicts carping in the entrances to their businesses before this started.
> 
> The Seattle School District announced they are cutting ties with Seattle PD. They must have forgotten why they brought them in in the first place. Who knows? They have a policy saying math is racist. 2+2 can equal 5 in Seattle School District.
> 
> https://mynorthwest.com/1537348/rantz-seattle-schools-document-say-math-is-oppressive-us-government-racist/
> 
> I wondered what was wrong for years. Psychological research explains it all. It even becomes predictable using their documented analysis and experiments. No more than 40% of the people consider facts in decision making process. Only about 15% are able to identity a problem, engineer a solution and see it through to completion. That last 15% statement is my own evaluation from various sources. When asked about the ability to think critically; engineer thinking, psychologists evade the question saying it depends on how you define it. I assume that is because they do not want to say nearly 80% of the population is stupid. Metropolitan areas have a high concentration of people; therefore, predictably, we have a high concentration of stupidity.
> 
> This is easy to stop. Do not commit acts that cause people to dial 911. Do not do things that provoke police interventions. Problem solved.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


totally right bob,people just dont get it that if you commit a crime police will become envolved,and if you give them a problem there will be a bigger problem and someone will get hurt or *die*.why dont people understand this?so just keep doing this and complain about about police brutality,for gods sake wake up or die!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Proof of stupidity in WW. I have concluded we are the worldwide leaders.

"The 2014 Edition of the LP-Gas Code (NFPA 58) has the following sections that address having enclosures around or over propane tanks:
• 6.4.5.1 Structures such as fire walls, fences, earth or concrete barriers, and other similar structures shall not be permitted around or over installed nonrefrigerated containers unless specifically allowed.
• 6.4.5.2 Structures partially enclosing containers shall be permitted if designed in accordance with a sound fire protection analysis.
• A.6.4.5 The presence of such structures can create significant hazards, such as the following:
(1) Pocketing of escaping gas
(2) Interference with application of cooling water by fire departments
(3) Redirection of flames against containers
(4) Impeding the egress of personnel in an emergency"

The city and fire authority refuse to correct barriers around 90% a 1,000 gallon tank in this area. Plus prevailing winds blow into the opening 92 % of the time. They blow out to dissipate any leak 2.5% and are still 5.5%.

This is the third time I have been involved in hazardous atmosphere situations where the fire department having jurisdiction ignored the hazards. The first was an auto shop spraying oil based paint. He called about connecting a new piece of equipment. I told him the electrical inspector will shut you down when he sees this. He may give you a week to correct it, but since it is a flammable vapor and liquid violation, he may have the power company disconnect you immediately. He said he had a fire department inspection a couple weeks ago and they gave him a clean bill of health.

The second was an approximately 20,000 square foot cabinet shop full of explosive dust and sprayed finish. Neither were wired to National Electrical Code requirements. I am absolutely amazed neither destroyed themselves and the neighboring businesses.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *TopMax did you happen to drop off some supplies the Autonomous city people? *
> * :>)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something to ponder the 1932 Bonus Army protesters (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonus_Army) 1932 the government sent in the Army to quell the social unrest, in D.C. and shot some… 90 years later, in 2020 we have a full-blown social revolution and does anybody see a show of protection from our government?
> Protect the second amendment!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW, Is that sign posted in Seattle? No, I don't have time to supply them, I am too busy trying to save the neighborhood from the risks in the previous post.

Reviewing explosion investigations by the US Chemical Board, the FBI and the Bureau of Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms, the most common denominator cited is management not addressing serious issues. The issues are code violations, lack of employee training, improper operational procedures and lack of maintenance. They have them pretty well in place here. All we need is a triggering event.


----------



## pottz

i pray for you bob,because it seems no one in your state gives a ********************!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No, they do not. A couple of legislators were checking for any way to correct it, but they did not find any. One sent a state engineer to check for any jurisdictional issue they could use to override the city and fire department, but he did not find any. The courts allow cities to ignore any laws and codes as they please.

There are not enough responsible people in the legislature to pass a law requiring the laws to be followed and enforced ;-)) Is that a paradox or what?


----------



## pottz

id say your [email protected]#ked.i thought socal was bad.hell were a paradise compared to ww.good luck bob,ill pray for ya!man it's so sad a place as beautiful as seattle torn apart by those that probably dont even live their and those that do dont do the job job there paid to do to protect it! what the hell is wrong with this world bob?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I met a Polish immigrant about 6 months ago. He was raised under communist. He came in 94. He thought Seattle was the most beautiful place with unbelievable opportunity and freedom. He said he doesn't even want to go the $h1th0l3 anymore. He said people will have no appreciation for what they are losing until after it is gone.

We need Marshall Dillon. He was always s right, fair and just!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *We need Marshall Dillon. He was always s right, fair and just!*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> id say your [email protected]#ked.i thought socal was bad.hell were a paradise compared to ww.good luck bob,ill pray for ya!man it s so sad a place as beautiful as seattle torn apart by those that probably dont even live their and those that do dont do the job job there paid to do to protect it! *what the hell is wrong with this world bob?*
> 
> - pottz


I think I figured it out Pottz. Too many know it all. An example is one of our city councilman. He was some kind of housing contract administrator for 40 years. Gubbermint job, never held a real job as far as I know. He said nobody knows more about the building code than he does since he was a housing contract administrator for all those years. He does not support embedded foundations under 6 foot concrete walls. He definitely knows it all, too bad none of it is right ;-)) Top performers in any job never know it all. Most important thing they know is what they don't know.


----------



## pottz

damn bob the last time i was in seattle was about 12 years ago it was our overnight stop on an alaskan cruise,i told the wife wow this city is just beautiful,id love to live here when i retire.funny how things change.hell ill take socal over seattle any day.dumb [email protected]#k people people living in a beautiful paradise and too stupid to appreciate it.go atifa-woooo!.yeah try that ******************** down here,as left wing as we are youd still get your asses kicked!!!!


----------



## robscastle

well time for some Auzzie humour for you guys.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> damn bob the last time i was in seattle was about 12 years ago it was our overnight stop on an alaskan cruise,i told the wife wow this city is just beautiful,id love to live here when i retire.funny how things change.hell ill take socal over seattle any day.dumb [email protected]#k people people living in a beautiful paradise and too stupid to appreciate it.go atifa-woooo!.yeah try that ******************** down here,as left wing as we are youd still get your asses kicked!!!!
> 
> - pottz


When it is in free fall it speeds up at an exponential rate; 32 feet per second per second. I don't know how long it will take to get to the gates of 7734, but probably not long. Boeing was a Seattle company. Look what they did, fired the safety engineers and lied to regulators to generate billions $$$$$$$. That 737 MAX is built right here in Renton. They killed 346 people blaming it on pilot error. There was a video clip with a major airline pilot eating their @$$ out because the pilots did not even know the system was built into the plane. One sensor crashes an airplane full of people! Critical control systems that can kill and destroy need redundancy built in; several layers of devices back up after back up. When digital energy management was in its infancy I worked on a job that the engineer's design by passed the high temperature cutout on a boiler in a school. The programmer made an error. When the boiler started, it would not stop! The high temp cutout should have stopped it. The janitor noticed the pressure relief blowing steam so he shut it down. The manager told me not to go to all the schools and double check the circuity. I told him to fire me if he wanted to, but I would tell the school district they need to have them checked. We do not have enough room in a school building full of children for a boiler blowing up. That hot water expands at a ratio of 1600 to 1 when it escapes to the atmosphere.

I wired up the controls for a heating system in a wood plant that used the dust/chip collection system to feed the heating boiler. I pointed out where the collection system-boiler interface could allow fire into the dust collection if a certain set of events happened because the limit switch would not catch it. He said it will never happen. Without his approval we could not change the circuitry. 6 months after the plant started it happened. The fire department saved the building.

It doesn't matter if it is airplanes, boilers, propane tanks, police arresting potentially lethal criminals or pandemic response, we need redundancy in the system.


----------



## bandit571

Nope..just Common Sense…..


----------



## pottz

> Nope..just Common Sense…..
> 
> - bandit571


thats in real short supply these days.


----------



## bandit571

So….who exactly elected those idiots, anyway? And..could they be like a Baby's diaper?

Needs to be changed often…as both are usually full of the same stuff…

Anyone remember Napoleone Bounaparte's answer to the Paris Mob riots?

"A whiff of Grapeshot.."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Anyone remember Napoleone Bounaparte s answer to the Paris Mob riots?
> *
> "A whiff of Grapeshot.."*
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL SEWING MACHINE DAY*










National Sewing Machine Day honors an invention that's kept us in stitches for over 150 years. Before the sewing machine, tailors and sewists created clothing by hand, stitch by single stitch. The invention of the sewing machine brought about revolutionary change. Not only did it boost an entire industry, but it changed the way we viewed the garments we wore

*IMO it was the CNC in garment making!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Something to watch should you need a divergent from boredom …

Video Investigation: How a Seattle Protest Ended in Chaos
https://www.wsj.com/video/video-investigation-how-a-seattle-protest-ended-in-chaos/09BF16CD-F1A2-42AB-8EBF-45B890D98EA4.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *NATIONAL SEWING MACHINE DAY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Sewing Machine Day honors an invention that's kept us in stitches for over 150 years. Before the sewing machine, tailors and sewists created clothing by hand, stitch by single stitch. The invention of the sewing machine brought about revolutionary change. Not only did it boost an entire industry, but it changed the way we viewed the garments we wore
> 
> *IMO it was the CNC in garment making!*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Having watched my bride spending hours making 18 sets of comfortable to wear for 12 hours masks and surgical hats for our daughter's respiratory therapist crew the sewing machine does not hold a candle to the CNC machines I have seen whipping out products in a few seconds. ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Something to watch should you need a divergent from boredom …
> 
> Video Investigation: How a Seattle Protest Ended in Chaos
> https://www.wsj.com/video/video-investigation-how-a-seattle-protest-ended-in-chaos/09BF16CD-F1A2-42AB-8EBF-45B890D98EA4.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Seattle's black female police chief was on TV explaining the response. They were throwing rocks, concrete blocks, incendiary devices and frozen water bottles at police. Wonder why that was edited out of the video?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I beat technology. Those 2 posts both show 02:54 PM post time ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Something to watch should you need a divergent from boredom …
> 
> Video Investigation: How a Seattle Protest Ended in Chaos
> https://www.wsj.com/video/video-investigation-how-a-seattle-protest-ended-in-chaos/09BF16CD-F1A2-42AB-8EBF-45B890D98EA4.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Seattle's black female police chief was on TV explaining the response. They were throwing rocks, concrete blocks, incendiary devices and frozen water bottles at police. *Wonder why that was edited out of the video?
> *
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thank you for the added insight. Possible it is a liberal media platform… The part of the video that upset me the most- UMBRELLA they use these for a shield from the police spaying them. The part where a woman puts her umbrella over the line and it becomes a push and shoves. A quick hit with a baton would have put an end to her threat.










*Question: Where are they getting electricity for charging their phone and why are the street lights illuminating the encampment? And sanitation?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Hundreds of boats fill Detroit River for MAGA parade celebrating Trump's 74th birthday*
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/06/13/detroit-river-trump-birthday-boat-parade/3184422001/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*June 14 is our presidents birthday, so let me be the first to pray and wish him birthday greetings…*


----------



## pottz

> Something to watch should you need a divergent from boredom …
> 
> Video Investigation: How a Seattle Protest Ended in Chaos
> https://www.wsj.com/video/video-investigation-how-a-seattle-protest-ended-in-chaos/09BF16CD-F1A2-42AB-8EBF-45B890D98EA4.html
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Seattle's black female police chief was on TV explaining the response. They were throwing rocks, concrete blocks, incendiary devices and frozen water bottles at police. *Wonder why that was edited out of the video?
> *
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Thank you for the added insight. Possible it is a liberal media platform… The part of the video that upset me the most- UMBRELLA they use these for a shield from the police spaying them. The part where a woman puts her umbrella over the line and it becomes a push and shoves. A quick hit with a baton would have put an end to her threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Question: Where are they getting electricity for charging their phone and why are the street lights illuminating the encampment? And sanitation?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


let me say their damn lucky im not the mayor of seattle,screw the national guard id have the marines cleaning up that crap.first id have all power to that area cut off,and water.it's a disgrace we allow this to happen and go on.maybe we tell them the guys that killed bin laden are bored and would love to come party with them,they need some practice-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Questions Who supplies and pays for electricity?*

Migrants from Syria coming to Europe.










*So many questions- Corona Crazy*


----------



## pottz

> *Questions Who supplies and pays for electricity?*
> 
> Migrants from Syria coming to Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So many questions- Corona Crazy*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im sure the people that "own" the buildings that these illegal inhabitants are occuping.cut the power?


----------



## corelz125

Let them have their little block party cut off all electricity, water, and every other public service. It's the "free cap city" those things aren't free.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hope they don't defund the police. 
https://komonews.com/news/local/man-injured-in-possible-road-rage-shooting-along-i-5-in-federal-way
WE might need them in the future unless we get public cooperation accepting the theory that All Lives Matter.

Pottz, After your comment about being in Seattle 10 years ago., I began wondering when it all went to 7734. Today one of mom's friends from Nampa told me she always loved visiting up here. She was here 4 years ago, wondered what the 7734 happened and said she would never be back. It must have been under way by 2011.

When asked about how long the Capitol Hill precinct will be allowed to be held captive, the mayor said she did not know. "We may have a summer of love." Her black female police chief says it is crippling police response times and needs it reopened. The mayor said, "We take public safety seriously in Seattle." ;-)) ;-)) Maybe they should have executive session to work out the details, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Let them have their little block party cut off all electricity, water, and every other public service. It s the "free cap city" those things aren t free.
> 
> - corelz125


WA promotes total irresponsibility at all levels from Boeing in Renton ignoring safety standards, crimes of necessity for druggies to generate their 35k a year to support their habit on down to 2+2 can =5 in Seattle schools. Cutting of the juice is not an option under Durkin's Regime. The only accountability in WA is hard working home owners had better be their paying taxes and mowing their lawns. Over grown lawn will get an immediate response! Our mayor said in her state of the city address several times they responded to about 1,100 code violations a year mostly overgrown lawns. Dangerous building code and fire code issues are generally ignored, but she did not admit that. She says her staff has put hundreds of hours on those issues, but does not find any violations.


----------



## pottz

> Hope they don t defund the police.
> https://komonews.com/news/local/man-injured-in-possible-road-rage-shooting-along-i-5-in-federal-way
> WE might need them in the future unless we get public cooperation accepting the theory that All Lives Matter.
> 
> Pottz, After your comment about being in Seattle 10 years ago., I began wondering when it all went to 7734. Today one of mom's friends from Nampa told me she always loved visiting up here. She was here 4 years ago, wondered what the 7734 happened and said she would never be back. It must have been under way by 2011.
> 
> When asked about how long the Capitol Hill precinct will be allowed to be held captive, the mayor said she did not know. "We may have a summer of love." Her black female police chief says it is crippling police response times and needs it reopened. The mayor said, "We take public safety seriously in Seattle." ;-)) ;-)) Maybe they should have executive session to work out the details, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


time for a new mayor and police chief because they both are worthless public servants.how long before the next civil war guys,it's gonna happen,maybe next week,next month or ten years,it's gonna happen.i used to think the survivalists were nut jobs,now maybe their the smartest of all of us? think about it,then get ready for hell to break loose.


----------



## corelz125

Not sure if you can put all the blame on the police chief. I read that a judge banned the police from using tear gas in WA now. So the mushroom eating hippy politicians and judges cut the legs right out from under the cops. It's easier to get the responsible law abiding people to pay the fines than to go after to crooked and criminals and make them pay.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Well Pottz, most Seattle mayor don't get reelected many times. But they keep electing the same kind of people expecting a different result ;-) The police chief impresses me as capable but walking a tight rope. Like bandit said above, we need to change politicians and diapers on a regular basis for the same reason ;-)

They are always claiming WA is a leader nationally. Unfortunately, it looks like it is. I will try to post a waring when we reach the gates of 7734.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Anyways, we can't fix it. Time to lighten up:

Roy Rogers bought a brand new pair of boots one day. When he got home he went out to clean Trigger's stall. He had forgotten he had his new boots on. When he went into the house at dinnertime, Dale was extremely upset. He had horse manure on his brand new boots plus he was tracking it all over the house.

Roy went out and set new boots on the porch. After dinner he forgot about them. Later that night after they were in bed he heard a heck of a commotion outside. He looked out to see a cougar chewing up his brand new shoes.

He got dressed, saddled up trigger; he and Bullet went to track down that cougar. A couple hours later Dale heard Trigger's hoof beat as they returned. She threw open the door. There was Roy galloping back on Trigger. The cat was draped across the saddle behind Roy. Bullet was running beside them with his tongue out panting. To the tune of the Chattanooga Choo Choo, Dale asked Roy, "Pardon me Roy, is that the cat the chewed your new shoes?"


----------



## kelvancra

As a WArshontonian, I can say anyone following my state's example is a fool, or worse.

As to the police chief, I don't live there, but that she's not fired for not towing the insane line surprises me (and I'm glad she hasn't been). She made clear, in a video, she wanted to hold the fort, but powers higher than hers were blocking her from doing so.

The only positive thing out of the Seattle thing is, we should be able to put up our own roadblocks, starting at Seattle and stopping just south of Olympia, and declare our side of the state and those areas north and south of Seattle and Oly a new state. InSLEEZ seems to think it'd be okay [based on his ratification of the insanity in Seattle].



> Well Pottz, most Seattle mayor don't get reelected many times. But they keep electing the same kind of people expecting a different result ;-) The police chief impresses me as capable but walking a tight rope. Like bandit said above, we need to change politicians and diapers on a regular basis for the same reason ;-)
> 
> They are always claiming WA is a leader nationally. Unfortunately, it looks like it is. I will try to post a waring when we reach the gates of 7734.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## pottz

well guys lets say im postponing my washington vacation for lets say…..forever!!!!!hell i have enough trying to deal with california's bull ********************.time to head to montana or wyoming,my kid just moved to texas,no problem having a gun their! mine is always loaded,[email protected]#k the rules,take care of you and yours because nobody else is gonna.peace jocks.


----------



## sansoo22

> time for a new mayor and police chief because they both are worthless public servants.how long before the next civil war guys,it s gonna happen,maybe next week,next month or ten years,it s gonna happen.i used to think the survivalists were nut jobs,now maybe their the smartest of all of us? think about it,then get ready for hell to break loose.
> 
> - pottz


There was a time I viewed able-bodied men fleeing Syria as weak for not fighting for their country. I recall myself saying many times "pick a side and fight for a better country". But now I kind of get it. If a civil war broke out I wouldn't know who to fight for because the extreme ideology on both sides equates to me disliking everyone. Present company excluded of course.

How do you fight for idiots you dont think should be allowed to govern an ant farm regardless of which side they are on? For the first time in my life I'm utterly lost. The core values I built my entire life around no longer exist. Compassion, courtesy, common sense, duty, and compromise are relics of the past. I thought these were the core values we built his nation on and why we had our first Civil War but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## pottz

> time for a new mayor and police chief because they both are worthless public servants.how long before the next civil war guys,it s gonna happen,maybe next week,next month or ten years,it s gonna happen.i used to think the survivalists were nut jobs,now maybe their the smartest of all of us? think about it,then get ready for hell to break loose.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> There was a time I viewed able-bodied men fleeing Syria as weak for not fighting for their country. I recall myself saying many times "pick a side and fight for a better country". But now I kind of get it. If a civil war broke out I wouldn t know who to fight for because the extreme ideology on both sides equates to me disliking everyone. Present company excluded of course.
> 
> How do you fight for idiots you dont think should be allowed to govern an ant farm regardless of which side they are on? For the first time in my life I m utterly lost. The core values I built my entire life around no longer exist. Compassion, courtesy, common sense, duty, and compromise are relics of the past. I thought these were the core values we built his nation on and why we had our first Civil War but I guess I was wrong.
> 
> - sansoo22


i hear you,ive lived my whole life based on the principles the fore fathers laid down,and at my age thats what i still believe to be right,and that is what many thousands fought and have died for and ill be damned if ill give in to the idiocy that is going on right now,much of which has nothing to do with the cause,which i wholly support.for those that wish to cause trouble and destroy property and peoples lives i say be prepared for hell!!!.i have no feelings for you!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> As a WArshontonian, I can say anyone following my state s example is a fool, or worse.
> 
> The only positive thing out of the Seattle thing is, we should be able to put up our own roadblocks, starting at Seattle and stopping just south of Olympia, and declare our side of the state and those areas north and south of Seattle and Oly a new state. InSLEEZ seems to think it d be okay [based on his ratification of the insanity in Seattle].


Kelly, about 20 - 25 years ago a group met all the requirements prescribed in state law to form a new county. They were forming Freedom county breaking off all of King County east of Highway 18. I do not recall now the Wicked Forces in Oly stopped it, but I believe the Secretary of State refused to process it.

A nephew who is a county sheriff here in WA did a little research into getting the propane code enforced. He said nobody in WA will do it. It is a form of fraud. Unless the Feds do a fraud investigation and prosecute, it will never happen. The feds cleaned up the corruption in Seattle kin the late 60s. They are overdue again ;-(


----------



## pottz

bob there is one one thing that seperates us from from death and living,god guts and guns,i pray i dont need my guns,but i always have them ready! gotta get the wife on board,she's not comfortable with weapons,i said learn or maybe die,she said,teach me.and i will because im not always here for her.sadly this is reality,for those that dont believe…..may god bless you,peace.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We were in a situation with a car load of drunks honking and flying their flags and shaking beer bottles on a mountain highway one day many years ago. I told her if that car is blocking the highway up ahead, put what is in the glove box right beside me by the time I get stopped. She gave me a little BS.

It was a curvy mountain road. As we came around a curve she saw that car that had been speeding. She had a change heart ;-) She had it out before we got close enough to see the car was on the side of the road with its hood up with steam coming out of the radiator.

We were pulling our travel trailer. I probably had 30 gallons of water. I had a wife and 2 kids to keep safe. They were 5 obnoxious drunks stuck there. I normally stop and help stranded vehicles, especially on lightly traveled roads. I felt the odds of them behaving and being thankful for any assistance were probably between 0 and none.

All through the 90s, July 1989 to April 1999, I had thieves trying to get my tools in my work van at least 3 times a year every year with 3 times in 9 days during the worst of it. My King county councilman, ex-deputy sheriff, told me I probably had unreasonable expectations. Park my van in my driveway and have my tools in it in the morning so I could go directly to the job site without having to go to the hardware store to buy tools first. Unreasonable? Hmm.

They did get $10,000 worth one night. 2 weeks later he returned for the replacements. I got his license number. I was naive enough to think they would have him before daybreak. Over a month later the detective called to verify the license number before he looked it up!

Without any assistance for the county sheriff, being a farm kid and electrician with an imagination, I found animal and pest control methods we used on the farm were effective controlling urban pests too ;-) ;-))


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> well guys lets say im postponing my washington vacation for lets say…..forever!!!!!hell i have enough trying to deal with california s bull ********************.time to head to montana or wyoming,my kid just moved to texas,no problem having a gun their! mine is always loaded,[email protected]#k the rules,take care of you and yours because nobody else is gonna.peace jocks.
> 
> - pottz


You want gun freedom come to Alaska.

Alaska is a shall-issue, constitutional carry state. There is no firearms registration, no permit is required to purchase firearms and no background check is required to buy a handgun from a private individual. Open carry is legal in Alaska for any person who is legally allowed to possess a firearm.May 5, 2020

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/resources/ccw_reciprocity_map/ak-gun-laws/

You will need a carry permit if you want to have reciprocity (so you can carry in some of the other states)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have been keeping a low-profile on this current theme, here at Corona Crazy, because it isnt really any of my concern in a practical sense. I dont live there, and aint coming back. Over here, we already have entrenched marxism and monopolized industry, so its collectivism and intrusive sloppy wasteful big-Gov for all. But we do still have the illusion of choice between coke or pepsi. And in Europe, it aint gonna be changing, other than to become more obnoxious to the freedon loving individual. There are ZERO God-given rights! Only Feelings, as moral compass. Mandatory masks-wearing, mandatory vaccines, unelected representitives, nearly impossible-to-fire underachieving employees, inhibitory small-business regulation, designer taxes, et al. This collectivist Europen model is the end-game for the States too, this is what these young rebellious idealists are clamouring for, their hopeful but ill-advised vision of utopia. There is no such thing, nor will there ever be. Humans are human afterall, and most of them are dumb(present company excluded, of course).

I just look at it all as theater, it is all illusion, fake-outs, lies, and manipulation. When someone, or some over-arching institution is trying to scare people into an action or reaction, there is high probabilty that YOU are being manipulated.

The only "things" I trust beyond doubt are my dog, my recurve, and wood.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Now for something different. Went to a restaurant this week, it was packed! Apon leaving I said to the hostest (about 20 yrs old) Isn't this place over crowded? She said we are at 100%. Ah no we are at 50%.

I shot 75 yesterday, a very good round for me. We won our match on the 18th when I sank a 12 foot putt.
Very competitive round vs the wives.

Playing today as well up against the wives this time 4 vs 4 best ball net. Its all about the bragging!

Cases in fla. have gone up to about 1.3k per day. Was hovering around 650 per day. The Gov. says we are doing way more testing. Have a great day all. Looks like a perfect day here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I have been keeping a low-profile on this current theme, here at Corona Crazy, because it isnt really any of my concern in a practical sense. I dont live there, and aint coming back.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I am glad that you posted. We have people from all over the world that comment or post here and we even have someone from Alaska who just posted last evening.

*Spain's Bullfighters Seek Bailout as Bulls Go to Slaughterhouse-*
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/spain-s-bullfighters-seek-bailout-as-bulls-go-to-slaughterhouse/ar-BB15sHag


----------



## bandit571

Last I heard…today is also known as Flag Day…...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL FLAG DAY - June 14*


----------



## kelvancra

VERY much aware of those events. I knew a few of the people involved in the launch.

A few years before that, our group, which had monthly meetings in Ellensburg over years, had been digging through archived records for The State of Washington. The circus that ensued from those studies would take pages to describe, but the end result of that was interesting - during the state bicentennial, the Secretary of State put up a web page stating that office could no longer provide certified copies of the Washington Constitution, because of glaring questions about the ratification of the one found in the RCW's vs the 1878 version, which met the protocols and should have been ratified.

SIDE NOTE: Back in those days, we were able to actually get physical hands on the original. Somewhere I, probably, still have my certified copies.

Anyway, only a few realize how critical these things these things are to the peaceful survival of We The People. Certainly, my years of dabbling in law taught me over 50% of what people think of as law is just smoke and mirrors and puts the acts seen on many shows to shame.



> Kelly, about 20 - 25 years ago a group met all the requirements prescribed in state law to form a new county. They were forming Freedom county breaking off all of King County east of Highway 18. I do not recall now the Wicked Forces in Oly stopped it, but I believe the Secretary of State refused to process it.
> 
> A nephew who is a county sheriff here in WA did a little research into getting the propane code enforced. He said nobody in WA will do it. It is a form of fraud. Unless the Feds do a fraud investigation and prosecute, it will never happen. The feds cleaned up the corruption in Seattle kin the late 60s. They are overdue again ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## kelvancra

On flag day, no less important is (ref. the 10th Amendment):


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and to our president…*










May he bring peace to our America.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*What about this button?*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

What about it? I dont see any relevance. The red and blue buttons are an excercise in logic. The rainbow button, not so much, not at all. If you, or anyone wants to be proud of being gay, thats fine with me. Personally, I self-identify as a chainsaw, and am proud of my chainsawness, but unfortunately, there are no restrooms specific for chainsaws, so I make due best I can. And I always have a new sparkplug on hand, just in case.



> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *What about this button?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corona Crazy-
"Gov. Cuomo threatens to 'reverse' reopening in Manhattan, Hamptons amid rampant social-distancing violations"

"Coronavirus cases spike across Sun Belt as economy lurches into motion"

"With 2,581 new coronavirus cases, Florida hits a record high for the third day in a row"

*NBA Players on Restart Plan: Not So Fast*
The pandemic, the shutdown and the protests that have shaken the country are colliding in the NBA
By Ben CohThe NBA's plan to restart the season is one of the most ambitious experiments in sports. But as players get ready to move into Disney World hotels for months of games in empty arenas, they have begun to ask themselves: Do we really want to do this?

*Corona Crazy Editorial-*










"Do we really want to do this?" was the reply. Do all the people who have been actively been participating in working to keep society alive and functioning- Those out there working may have asked themselves "Do we really want to do this?" but they did their job in Making America Great by helping us to continue.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *What about it? I dont see any relevance. *The red and blue buttons are an excercise in logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Dude your logic is skewed, for you offered us was "Horns of a dilemma" a choice between "2 buttons"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Horns_of_a_dilemma

And as a response, I gave you a third choice
Of the 3 buttons, what is the correct choice?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Floridians mark Trump's birthday with flotillas, caravans*










https://apnews.com/9779dd513f8a231c52c625017b93699f


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> On flag day, no less important is (ref. the 10th Amendment):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Kelly


In order for liberty to work we need responsible participants.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Uhhmm, excuse me, I didnt offer anything but a thought excercise. There are not 2 choices, as in either the red or the blue button. There is NO choice because the red and blue negate each other.



> *What about it? I dont see any relevance. *The red and blue buttons are an excercise in logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Dude your logic is skewed, for you offered us was "Horns of a dilemma" a choice between "2 buttons"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Horns_of_a_dilemma
> 
> And as a response, I gave you a third choice
> Of the 3 buttons, what is the correct choice?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

An interview with a frontline nurse in NYC´s epicenter. This young woman is an Iraq War vet, WIA, now a nurse who is and was treating covid19 in a NYC public hospital. The interview is an hour long, but well worth your time!!!


----------



## pottz

> Corona Crazy-
> "Gov. Cuomo threatens to 'reverse' reopening in Manhattan, Hamptons amid rampant social-distancing violations"
> 
> "Coronavirus cases spike across Sun Belt as economy lurches into motion"
> 
> "With 2,581 new coronavirus cases, Florida hits a record high for the third day in a row"
> 
> *NBA Players on Restart Plan: Not So Fast*
> The pandemic, the shutdown and the protests that have shaken the country are colliding in the NBA
> By Ben CohThe NBA's plan to restart the season is one of the most ambitious experiments in sports. But as players get ready to move into Disney World hotels for months of games in empty arenas, they have begun to ask themselves: Do we really want to do this?
> 
> *Corona Crazy Editorial-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do we really want to do this?" was the reply. Do all the people who have been actively been participating in working to keep society alive and functioning- Those out there working may have asked themselves "Do we really want to do this?" but they did their job in Making America Great by helping us to continue.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the nba needs to call it a season,there plan with whats going on is rediculous,they just want get as much money as they can out this year.would a champion even be considered so at this point?


----------



## corelz125

Thats what happens when you leave the general public on their own. Some of them are just too stupid to realize what's going on. Yea when the players found out they can't come and go as they please they didn't like that. Guess they can't put their personal party lives aside for a few months to finish working for the money they are being paid.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Last night NBC's Dateline investigated the response that made the US a leader in this disaster.
https://www.nbc.com/dateline/video/the-playbook/4181033


----------



## kelvancra

While a marginal possibility with an idiot at the helm of Washington government, taking liberty is no solution either.

Part of the problem comes from both lack of education and brain washing. First, people want only for themselves and don't understand liberty does not work that way. Then there is that there are those in government, including many of the agents in schools, would rather we not know about things like personal liberties.



> On flag day, no less important is (ref. the 10th Amendment):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Kelly
> 
> In order for liberty to work we need responsible participants.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm becoming embarrassed to be a ******************** Sapiens. If ******************** Sapiens descended from ******************** Sapiens Sapiens, translated from Latin as "wise wise man," are we on a negative evolution path? ******************** Sapiens Sapiens is an extinct ancestor common with Neanderthals, a communal and peaceful people. Archaeological evidence shows a major contribution to their demise was the ******************** Sapiens' capacity for unnecessary violence and greed.

Human knowledge is said to double every 13 months, up from every 25 years at the end of WWII. Overwhelming evidence shows the Critical Thinking Crises is plunging us towards the earth's sixth mass extinction event. Why are we unable to benefit from the exponential knowledge expansion? One has to wonder if ******************** Sapiens is nearing extinction? Will research reveal ******************** Stultus is now the dominate species on earth?


----------



## sansoo22

Bob - I blame the internet. What could have been a great tool to expand and share knowledge has been weaponized against us by the moronic herd. A fairly recent Harvard study showed that when a highly intelligent individual is asked to do a group assignment with average students that highly intelligent student mentally checked out. They didn't have time for the bickering and infighting to be the leader or gain attention. They simply did the bare minimum asked of them.

I extrapolate this further to our current political landscape. I've heard moderates on each side come under attack for not fully supporting their party. I honestly believe that moderates are the smartest portion of the population. They can see issues from both sides and want to weight the pros and cons before making decisions. However the internet and its constant noise of idiocy means the intelligent moderate just says F it and moves on with their lives.


----------



## bandit571

There once was a story about how all the feathers were earnded in a Native American headdress…Reporter: "How were all those feathers earned?"

Spokesperson replied: "Each feather indicates one conquest of a female"

Reporter, upon noticing a 100 feathers in that headdress…exclaimed 'Oh, Dear!"

Spokesperson promptly replied: "No Deer, ass too high, run too fast!"

And, now you know….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

sansoo22, That sounds like a pretty good summation. That Harvard study is interesting.

Ken Buck and Darrell Isa both say Congress is so corrupt it cannot be fixed. They say good people with good intentions get elected. When they discover the dilemma they do one of 2 things; go home in disgust or join the good ol' boys club and enjoy the perks.

Occasionally people will tell me I should be in the legislature or on city council. One voice for sanity cannot accomplish anything! If the idiots on city council do not support foundations under 6 foot concrete walls in earthquake country, how can they be trusted with anything? That is so basic no explanation can possibly ever be sufficient.

WA law says if a firearm is stolen from you and used in a crime you can be charged with a felony. Last legislative session the Rs proposed using a stolen firearm in a crime would be a felony enhancement to the violation committed. The Ds would not support that law making using a stolen firearm a felony but they were responsible for passing the victim of the theft being charged with a felony.


----------



## pottz

so true bob many young guys with visions of fixing the system go in get elected and quickly find out if they dont support whoever for whatever they will soon find out the cold side of politics.kiss my ass or get your ass out of here.ive always felt we need to abolish the party system,it just divides people and serves no purpose other than bogging down the process.why do we need political parties,their just corruption and forces people to vote along party lines,meaning old tired corrupt politicians padding there own pockets.


----------



## sansoo22

I would like to be a senator or congressman at least once. I think it would be fun. I wouldn't get anything at all done because my brain works on logic and reason. I also have strong convictions, honor, and a sense of duty so I would definitely not get along well with others.

The one fun thing my brain has is what I call the reverse polarity F it switch. Which means if i get fed up with a job i dont simply quit. Nope I have to make your day suck each and every day. Running right up to the line of getting fired but never crossing it.

I may not get anything done in my time as a politician but a whole lot of other folks would have a crap day. I mean I would move to DC and be there like every single day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

pottz, Our Founding Fathers had two basic issues they could not effectively address. Two opposing political parties developing and maintaining fiduciary responsibility. The later has totally faded into history in the last 40 years. Proportional representation was not invented until the 1860s.

sansoo22, Lets go to the Senate at the same time. 2 against 98 is better odds than 2 against 413 ;-) I was always pretty laid back and tolerant, but when I had had enough, I had had enough. 2 employers told me I could not quit when I did. I told them Lincoln sight the Emancipation Proclamation in 1863 so I don not believe there is slavery today ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Who could have predicted, way back when, that climate armageddon, then the scary and not-so-deadly pandemic would be the good old days.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL SMILE POWER DAY - June 15*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Supreme Court rules workers can't be fired for being gay or trans…*
WASHINGTON (AP) - The Supreme Court ruled Monday that a landmark civil rights law protects gay, lesbian and transgender people from discrimination in employment, a resounding victory for LGBT rights from a conservative court.
https://apnews.com/ef3c19a79b65c060fd9e82b9dd87a1d9

*Corona Crazy Editorial*








Philadelphia Police Academy just graduated its first openly transgender officer
by Brandon T. Harden, Updated: March 6, 2020










and to the representation of themselves










*Law of the land or not this is where I draw the line-*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This would make a great comedy movie if it were not true.

Seattle's 6 square block autonomous zone is in the news today. There was a burglary and a fire set at an automotive shop within the autonomous zone. The makeshift security crew was videotaped mobbing and beating up the burglary suspect. The white owner of the automotive shop is at a total of loss of what to do. There was a black woman who lives in the area complaining that they still need police protection. Of course any police response is delayed by over 10 minutes because the precinct they've surrounded is closed and boarded up. The police chief said that the autonomous zone is not a police free zone. They will cross the barrier if there is shooting or someone's life is threatened.

Meanwhile here was a road rage shooting on I-5 a couple miles from the house on Saturday about 1 PM. The shooter fled the scene after shooting the victim who had pulled off the highway to get away from whatever he was doing. Not sure if that would be called a hit and run or not since no vehicles were bent or damaged. I'm sure it is hit and run by mob definition. The State Patrol identified the suspect and arrested him today; a civilian employee of the Seattle Police Department.

Coronavirus is a welcome distraction from normal life in the Seattle area. I made it to the grocery store and back today. Bananas are in short supply, but I didn't take the last one. TP is abundant. That is good! We need a lot of TP to wipe up our politicians.


----------



## robscastle

Its wonder who ever pinched my sander hasn't done the same here


----------



## pottz

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


ill drunk to that,dont need no stinkin edumucation.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> ill drunk to that,dont need no stinkin edumucation.
> 
> - pottz


I'll drink to that too. ;-)

MY LB lives in Union County Oregon. His bride is retired RN. They have been taking the situation seriously. There was only one case in a worldwide traveler for a few weeks. Nobody seems to care much, but the long term care center has been in isolation since March.

Corona Crazy found them, 99 new cases in Union County reported yesterday.

Meanwhile, in *C*apital *H*ill *O*rganized *P*rotest, CHOP, KING 5 reports the fire department did not respond to the fire in the business. Good thing the owner responded and got it out himself.

https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/protests/seattle-business-owner-says-police-never-responded-to-a-burglary-at-his-shop-in-the-chop/281-8cdad6b9-87ce-45cb-8fa7-05871d1bbe56


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Cultural Revolution* (YouTube video) 
Some strong language advisory






Now that the revolutionaries are destroying our statues- I can imagine the type of statues that they will install.



















As an artist that has worked in the bronze casting of statues and the hard work creating them- sad day for me.


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## sansoo22

> As an artist that has worked in the bronze casting of statues and the hard work creating them- sad day for me.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have an idea for all the civil war monuments. Let's build a giant outdoor museum with them. Place opposing statues at large outdoor exhibits detailing the history and brutality of the war. It would be cool if we could somehow recreate scaled down version of the actual battle sites.

I minored in art history so it does pain me to see them destroyed. Someone worked hard to create that. Let them be repurposed for educational endeavors instead of destruction.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> As an artist that has worked in the bronze casting of statues and the hard work creating them- sad day for me.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I have an idea for all the civil war monuments. Let s build a giant outdoor museum with them. Place opposing statues at large outdoor exhibits detailing the history and brutality of the war. It would be cool if we could somehow recreate scaled down version of the actual battle sites.
> 
> I minored in art history so it does pain me to see them destroyed. Someone worked hard to create that. Let them be repurposed for educational endeavors instead of destruction.
> 
> - sansoo22


+1


----------



## corelz125

What's the difference between a bachelor & a married man?
A Bachelor comes home, see's what's in the fridge & goes to bed.
A Married man comes home, see's what's in the bed & goes to the fridge.


----------



## pottz

> What s the difference between a bachelor & a married man?
> A Bachelor comes home, see s what s in the fridge & goes to bed.
> A Married man comes home, see s what s in the bed & goes to the fridge.
> 
> - corelz125


LOL !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*GM to go silent for 8 minutes, 46 seconds on Juneteenth in support of Black community*

https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/general-motors/2020/06/16/gm-moment-silence-juneteenth-black-community/3201753001/

*Corona Crazy Editorial*










*As always IMO-* The attached article shows what a Geneal Motors automobile company is doing to add support to "Black community". I am from Detroit and what I would like to know- how can a big brand company stop for 8+minutes to show support to "whatever". Can someone explain the cost-benefit ratio for this move? I know the answer "Political Correctness". And how much will this cost add on my desired 2020 Corvette?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> What s the difference between a bachelor & a married man?
> A Bachelor comes home, see s what s in the fridge & goes to bed.
> A Married man comes home, see s what s in the bed & goes to the fridge.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> LOL !
> 
> - pottz


Thank you I needed a smile…


----------



## pottz

> *GM to go silent for 8 minutes, 46 seconds on Juneteenth in support of Black community*
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/general-motors/2020/06/16/gm-moment-silence-juneteenth-black-community/3201753001/
> 
> *Corona Crazy Editorial*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As always IMO-* The attached article shows what a Geneal Motors automobile company is doing to add support to "Black community". I am from Detroit and what I would like to know- how can a big brand company stop for 8+minutes to show support to "whatever". Can someone explain the cost-benefit ratio for this move? I know the answer "Political Correctness". And how much will this cost add on my desired 2020 Corvette?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the cost benefit i think could be huge as far moral and showing the company cares about the black community,i just hope it's not anther publicity stunt big companies are well known for?


----------



## bandit571

Sounds like an added "Break" period on the lines…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sounds like an added "Break" period on the lines…
> 
> - bandit571


+1 or in the office? Will somebody let me know or show me- "how are these people will use their time while being paid for 8+ minutes?" Cellphones on mute, heads bowed or what for 8+ minutes?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corona Crazy is getting stagnant.* From where Corona Crazy started to where it is now- 2,300+ posts, for it to continue we must be positive or it will self destruct. I will take a step forward and "TRY" not to publish the negative…









*
But we can- let us remain positive…*










*I find solace with the animals…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What s the difference between a bachelor & a married man?
> A Bachelor comes home, see s what s in the fridge & goes to bed.
> A Married man comes home, see s what s in the bed & goes to the fridge.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> LOL !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thank you I needed a smile…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Me 2, keep 'em coming ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> What s the difference between a bachelor & a married man?
> A Bachelor comes home, see s what s in the fridge & goes to bed.
> A Married man comes home, see s what s in the bed & goes to the fridge.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> LOL !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thank you I needed a smile…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Me 2, keep em coming ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The penguin jokes are popular in the classroom…










Where do penguins go to dance?
(The snow ball!)
Where does a penguin keep its money?
(In a snow bank!)

Why did the penguin cross the road?
(To go with the floe!)

Where do penguins go to the movies?
(At the dive-in!)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*2018 graduation speech-*
Denzel Washington's Speech Will Leave You SPEECHLESS -






We must remain positive and overcome… I hope that you enjoy it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The autonomous zone garden. Lol. Or, the anarchists garden to compliment to anarchists cookbook.

I know, I know, they got a late start. The comments below are not mine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Is Seattle the only BLM autonomous zone anyone of you have heard about? I haven't seen any mention of any other. I will admit I don't watch the news much with the media focus on C-19 and BLM. It is getting a bit boring hearing the same BS over and over for a few months.


----------



## kelvancra

Hell is said to have broke loose in Portland too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, PBS' Frontline did a thorough C-19 investigation broadcast last night.

Overview https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/article/watch-as-the-covid-threat-ramped-up-trump-resisted-sounding-the-alarm/

The broadcast


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

TopMax Interesting as with all published media I find it best for me to read as much as I can, listen to others and then make up my own mind.

*REPORTS: BIGGEST CLASH BETWEEN CHINA, INDIA IN OVER 50 YEARS LEAVES AT LEAST 50 CASUALTIES*
https://www.infowars.com/reports-biggest-clash-between-china-india-in-over-50-years-leaves-at-least-50-casualties/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*GLOBAL GARBAGE MAN DAY - June 17*










*These are some of our unknown heroes that keep our society functioning…*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Is Seattle the only BLM autonomous zone anyone of you have heard about? I haven t seen any mention of any other. I will admit I don t watch the news much with the media focus on C-19 and BLM. It is getting a bit boring hearing the same BS over and over for a few months.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yes, far as I know. I read they have tried it in a couple other cities and those attempts got shut down immediately by the Police.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hell is said to have broke loose in Portland too.
> 
> - Kelly


I googled Portland BLM autonomy zone and it popped up. I should have known! Portland is a hot spot for insanity but I don't think it is as bad as Seattle. They had it this "professional equity activist" sue for being denied service at a bakery after closing and the employee was fired! She would be a real treasure here in WW. The Revised Code of Washington has nothing to do with right, wrong, justice or anything like that. Nearly 30 years in business convinced me it was nothing but a Full Employment Act for attorneys. The propane code violation confirms that. No cause of action without property loss, serious injury or death. Personal injury is a real treasure chest. No money in safety or preventing loss of life.

I believe a "professional equity activist"'s purpose is to extract all the owner's equity out of any business they target, eh?
A black woman named "Lillian", who is well known in the area as a "professional equity activist", entered at 9:06 p.m., after the bakery's closing time.

It was definitely one of the things I kept on high alert when I was in business; anyone who dropped the slightest hint they are looking for an excuse for a frivolous law suit. Many employee suits in this area. There was a woman at Boeing where I was subcontracting I was warned about. I was told to turn the other way if I happened to notice her in the area. She had several sexual harassment suits going. I never heard if she won a fortune of or not. Being a union contractor, I was pretty well protected by the union agreement; all employees were dispatch by the hall.

https://katu.com/news/local/portland-bakery-fires-employees-for-denying-black-woman-service-after-closing

Hard Lessons For The People's Republic of Santa Monica




Bankrupt businesses, double whammy , C-19, then BLM looting.


----------



## pottz

yeah im about 15 miles from santa monica they got hit hard when the looting began,some of those merchants will never return,they lost there lively hood.pretty damn sad.


----------



## kelvancra

In case you want to ask how stupid [the abuse of the] law making process can be:

Most who have sold a vehicle over the years know you should report the sale to cover your own butt. I was glad I was able to (via public records requests) when a towing company-wrecking yard tried to charge me for towing and storage of one I sold, and which had been abandoned on a road.

Law requires one to report within so many days and all but suggests, failure to do so could waive your rights to not be counted as the owner.

Essentially, that would work as a penalty. A very severe one, since, if it were in a wreck it could cost you everything you own. Of course, government doesn't have that kind of absurd authority.

To make this cluster worse, the laws referenced under chapter 42.12 RCW claim you must, now, pay a fee to report the sale of the vehicle. However, when you go to each RCW cited, that applies to owning and operating, not "un-owning" a vehicle.

It gets worse yet. If you haven't tabbed the vehicle for a while, you cannot do the notice on line. Of course, if you're on of the MILLIONS of retirees or others with no checkbook, you must travel to DOL, in Olympia, to pay.

I guess you could drive miles to town, if you're like me, and buy a money order, then send it off.

Anyway, is it not absurd to have to pay to notice DOL of a sale it already knows about (after a title change)?

Anything to tax, no matter what it's called.


----------



## bandit571

About the only thing they haven't been wearing…..these ugly knit caps of pink yarn…..basically the same group.

BLM…RACIST…as in ONLY Black Lives Matter…..


----------



## corelz125

Bandit it seems racism only works one way in the media.


----------



## pottz

> Bandit it seems racism only works one way in the media.
> 
> - corelz125


it's not just the media.did you hear that their ending aunt jamima pancake syrup after a 130 years,and uncle bens rice may be gone under a new name also.everyones running scared.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corona Crazy "Animal Lives Matter" *

I hope that many of you who are pet owners are taking heed to the concern of our pets. 
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/11882671/keep-your-dog-socially-distanced-coronavirus-fda/


----------



## corelz125

Yea I read about that. When does my white privilege kick in? I'm tired of waking up every day and breaking my ass at work.


----------



## pottz

id dont know if it's the same where you guys live but here in socal the aspca has been running lots of ads asking for donations.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bandit it seems racism only works one way in the media.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> it s not just the media.did you hear that their ending aunt jamima pancake syrup after a 130 years,and uncle bens rice may be gone under a new name also.everyones running scared.
> 
> - pottz


End of established icons? The icon may change to sell the product but the product is still the same. Speaking of iconic statues- does anybody remembers this one "Lawn Jockey"










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lawn_jockey


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bandit it seems racism only works one way in the media.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> it s not just the media.did you hear that their ending aunt jamima pancake syrup after a 130 years,and uncle bens rice may be gone under a new name also.everyones running scared.
> 
> - pottz


I haven't seen it here for years.


----------



## corelz125

They said during the shut down some animal shelters were emptying out. People at home that were alone or now had time for a pet were adopting. We adopted our bag of fur.


----------



## pottz

> They said during the shut down some animal shelters were emptying out. People at home that were alone or now had time for a pet were adopting. We adopted our bag of fur.
> 
> - corelz125


well their ya go,from even the worst of times there is always good that comes from it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> They said during the shut down some animal shelters were emptying out. People at home that were alone or now had time for a pet were adopting. We adopted our bag of fur.
> 
> - corelz125


Thank you for sharing this. It put a warm thought in my heart that people care for our pets. "All Lives Matter"


----------



## pottz

this sign is on the "doggy gate" to my shop.makes ya think twice dont it-lol.


----------



## kelvancra




----------



## pottz

> They said during the shut down some animal shelters were emptying out. People at home that were alone or now had time for a pet were adopting. We adopted our bag of fur.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Thank you for sharing this. It put a warm thought in my heart that people care for our pets. "All Lives Matter"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i thought when i saw BLM it meant beagle lives matter,i was so let down-;-)


----------



## pottz

> - Kelly


yeah so lets remove her image and name,how disgraceful.black people should be proud of what she accomplished.makes ya wonder.the company instead of removing her they should educate people to have pride it what she became,i true roll model to strive for in my opinion.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Kelly


+1 As for Mrs. Butterwoth it will depend should the manufacture want to remove all that food coloring and sell it as it is "High Fructose corn syrup" More importantly, Will we have a Mr. Butterworth icon on our store shelves?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> - Kelly


Thanks for that histry lesson. She should be a role-model for all oppressed people. And in this new paradigm, where everything is the opposite of the way it should be, they void her and her accomplishment. Nice of them.

And Dw is so onpoint, because go to any diner in the States, and have some pancakes, and for syrup you get maple flavored corn syrup. And if you really wanted to destroy your body some more, you can get margerine instead of butter. Yummy fakeness.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Quote from the Editor of Destiny magazine:


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My SIL told me today a preacher in La Grande, Oregon who was involved in the "non-essential social and recreational gatherings" law suit against the state died of C-19. Should he get the Darwin Award for the year?

This racism will only continue to escalate. It will never be resolved until there is a definition. Minorities will always consider many things racist that have nothing to do with racism. I heard a radio discussion about it several years ago. A black subcontractor said when he was low bidder the general contractor who won the bid would not even return his calls. That happened to me too. Most general contractors have 2 or 3 electricals they work with. They will call them and give them the low bid and ask if they can meet it or beat it. That is the way the world operates: white, black, pink, red or yellow. Makes no difference. There may a few that are racists, but minority contractors are a premium on gubbermint jobs to meet the hour requirements. We had a black owner electrical contractor here who had all white crew. He didn't want to fool with minority workers. He made a killing not having to compete and be low bidder. General contractors need minority owned dollar output from their contracts.

There were several minorities who sold their name to be the front for subcontractors on the Seattle Tunnel. Those companies were subdivisions of larger contractors to meet the paperwork requirement for minority participation. Isn't selling out your own race? The BS goes on and on and on.

Attending school, getting good grades and graduating being considered "Going Honky" needs to be addressed. A teacher's aide I know would make an effort to help the kids and maintain order in the classroom. The white kids usually did what they were told when they acted up or were not doing their assignments. Black kids routinely said they didn't have to, they are black. Until there is accountability and responsibility, it will continue to escalate.

Ran across this today. LBJ was the first president briefed on climate change in 1965. In 1980, Exxon engineers predicted CO2 would be between 400 and 420 ppm in 2020. We are 417 today. 
https://citizentruth.org/jpmorgan-economists-warn-of-climate-catastrophe/


----------



## kelvancra

On climate change, my ol man was State Highway foreman for the Northcross and Methow to Brewster, Bridgeport and Lehey area in Eastern Washington back in the 60's and 70's.

Needless to say, weather was a big issue to him. On that, he was quick to point out earth has cycles, but since "they'd" only been keeping records going back sixty years, they could not be certain of what the cycles were, in terms of time. He said they knew about, for example, fifteen and twenty-five year cycles, but their knowledge, based on recorded history, couldn't tell them when the flood of 48 would be back around.

Today, we know we have 100 year flood plains. What is not talked about is if sun spots, CO2 changes and so on changed vastly over the years. Obviously, Model A's didn't have an impact on the globe, even though droughts and long, hot summers came round.

Today, all I hear of it about cars and such, and how some would, in ignorance, put us back into the stone age. Not much talk about the CO2 changes in the summer, when all the crops are all out in growth. Not much talk about sun spots. A couple recent stories claiming volcano's only do a fraction of what we do, even though volcanos do not do the same thing every year. Not much talk about the effect of forest fires, unless they can be blameded on warming. Not enough talk about the leveling of rain forests and clear cutting.

IF people were qualified to affect our lives to alter warming, they'd be talking more of alternate energy, be it hydro, or what have you. Anything but methods that consume as much or nearly as much energy to build as they generate (wind? solar?).

Imagine simple things like freznel screens tracking sun, and the energy being stored in basalt or what have you. Imagine new and improved earth batteries, used in the 1800's to fire up telegraphs.

Look at wood stoves. Gassifiers were used back in the world war, but little is done to squeeze that kind of energy out of a wood burner, other than iffy catalytic converters.

We know earth has magnetic flux lines, yet know little about them and less about using them, though indication is others (Tesla) have. In short, we need clean energy sources to replace the propulsion means for autos and heating homes that haven't changed in multitudes of decades.

In short, we need efficiency, and we'd be idiots to think better means are not out there merely because we don't know of them.


----------



## sansoo22

> In short, we need efficiency, and we d be idiots to think better means are not out there merely because we don t know of them.
> 
> - Kelly


This is my problem with climate change methodologies. Most of them are framed in the aspect of capitalism and fall on the general consumer to burden the cost of implementation. These climate change methods also focus simply on the macro instead of being open minded and looking at how multitudes of micro changes can effect the macro.

For example traffic lights. They are dumb and outdated yet we've spent who knows how many billions on electric and self driving cars. Why can't we use technology with our massive data centers and algorithms to produce a hive minded traffic grid in larger cities. An object in motion tends to stay in motion so keeping more vehicles moving even at a slower pace is more efficient than having them stop. And where i live often stopped for no apparent reason.

One might argue "what about cars that turn off at idle?" Well there are 2 major flaws with that. The average age of a vehicle in the use is around 8 yrs I think. So it would take 8 yrs to get that feature to the masses. The second problem is the delay in acceleration of that stopped car. They cant instantly take off when a light changes so now another car without this fancy feature is idling twice as long because they missed the light.

Smarter traffic grids effect every car on the road now. It may be a micro change in efficiency per unit but added up over millions of cars traveling millions of miles per day and I think it has some influence.

Sorry long rant about one thing but Kelly's point hit a nerve. I problem solve in tech for a living and the lack of outside the box thinking for attacking climate change gets me all riled up.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Did you see "Planet of the Humans" by Michael Moore? The one thing that stood out was "bio-mass" plants. Sounds good until you learn they are burning trees. I'm not sure the entire movie is real. I think the bio-mass part is real. Adding to the mix a friend of mine is a research scientist. (Bell labs and IBM) he wanted to model the climate data that is being used by the other scientists. He can not get the data! As a scientist he said we are professionally "skeptical" that is what we do. He is not on board with 80 odd percent of all scientists agree with the data. Too many missing parts in the model for him.


----------



## OldBull

Maybe if there was less crime it would all fix itself. But now the criminals are crying fowl. I say that when people resist arrest they get hurt, expect it.


----------



## corelz125

That's what most of these cases prove that you can resist arrest then have charges brought against the cop. The guy in Minneapolis was totally wrong though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Maybe if there was less crime it would all fix itself. But now the criminals are crying fowl. I say that when people resist arrest they get hurt, expect it.
> 
> - OldBull


 I am in agreement when authority places you in cuffs. Just do it or it is resisting. Except there are some people 
(of all colors and races) they just won't comply.


----------



## OldBull

"" The guy in Minneapolis was totally wrong though.""

Agreed, no one should die or get hurt once contained, even if some deserve it. I think the world is angry, and some LEO's are too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corona Crazy Editorial*









*
Issue #1*
'Football may not happen this year,' Fauci says as coronavirus outbreaks continue
https://www.star-telegram.com/news/nation-world/national/article243626272.html
I wish for all people to be able to work in safety. As for NFL, When you let employees of your business take the knee during the national anthem of the United States of America. Then I'll go to something else- *WWE*








*
Stop and observe the many people who are working, for example, the auto workers-*








*Question do football lives matter more than an auto worker?*

*Issue #2 Chick-fil-A
CHICK-FIL-A CEO SAYS WHITE CHRISTIANS SHOULD REPENT FOR RACISM*
https://www.infowars.com/chick-fil-a-ceo-says-white-christians-should-repent-for-racism/

OMG! I have never eaten at a Chic-fil… And after this, I will boycott
This guy is worse than Rebert DeNiro and Jane Fonda, they don't back up their rhetoric using God…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

In greenhouses, to maximize growth of plantlife and increase yield, they inflate the concetration of CO2 most commonly by burning naturalgas or "fossil fuels" and pumping it into the greenhouse in a closed system. If average ppm´s is, say, between 350 and 400ppm, they aim to get it up to between 800 - 1800ppm. That is quite an increase of Co2, and this boosts yield and size of plants by 15-60%. Plants are always in a deficient Co2 condition due to cycle of respiration and photosynthesis which limits their growth. Co2 supplementation also reduces water need for plants, and plants mature faster so shorter growing time till harvest.

We could double the amount of Co2 in the atmosphere without any dire problems for humans, and plants would be happier and thrive, even in drought.

There are numerous qualified scientists who believe/argue there should be more Co2 in the atmosphere, not less. Like, William Happer, professor emeritus at Princeton University Physics Department.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> In greenhouses, to maximize growth of plantlife and increase yield, they inflate the concetration of CO2 most commonly by burning naturalgas or "fossil fuels" and pumping it into the greenhouse in a closed system. If average ppm´s is, say, between 350 and 400ppm, they aim to get it up to between 800 - 1800ppm. That is quite an increase of Co2, and this boosts yield and size of plants by 15-60%. Plants are always in a deficient Co2 condition due to cycle of respiration and photosynthesis which limits their growth. Co2 supplementation also reduces water need for plants, and plants mature faster so shorter growing time till harvest.
> 
> We could double the amount of Co2 in the atmosphere without any dire problems for humans, and plants would be happier and thrive, even in drought.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Face Masks! My city, Mesa AZ is mandating masks. What will I do? Should I want to interact in society then I'll will wear a mask- I am ordering some with my own logos…








This is a great image to get people to focus on the image- it is 








Look at it from a person looking at you…


----------



## pottz

> *Corona Crazy Editorial*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Issue #1*
> 'Football may not happen this year,' Fauci says as coronavirus outbreaks continue
> https://www.star-telegram.com/news/nation-world/national/article243626272.html
> I wish for all people to be able to work in safety. As for NFL, When you let employees of your business take the knee during the national anthem of the United States of America. Then I'll go to something else- *WWE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Stop and observe the many people who are working, for example, the auto workers-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Question do football lives matter more than an auto worker?*
> 
> *Issue #2 Chick-fil-A
> CHICK-FIL-A CEO SAYS WHITE CHRISTIANS SHOULD REPENT FOR RACISM*
> https://www.infowars.com/chick-fil-a-ceo-says-white-christians-should-repent-for-racism/
> 
> OMG! I have never eaten at a Chic-fil… And after this, I will boycott
> This guy is worse than Rebert DeNiro and Jane Fonda, they don't back up their rhetoric using God…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ate at chik fil a for the first time last week thought i should check out all the hype about how great they are,dont worry if you never do it was good but nothing id wait in line for more than 10 minutes for.the company is as famous for there controversial beliefs as their sandwiches.i can live without both just fine.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*CHAZ* VIDEO: HILARIOUS TOURISM ADVERTISEMENT FOR CHAZ GOES VIRAL

https://www.infowars.com/video-hilarious-tourism-advertisement-for-chaz-goes-viral/


----------



## corelz125

I heard some of the 1% biker gangs are heading to Seattle to take over chaz.


----------



## sansoo22

> Did you see "Planet of the Humans" by Michael Moore? The one thing that stood out was "bio-mass" plants. Sounds good until you learn they are burning trees. I m not sure the entire movie is real. I think the bio-mass part is real. Adding to the mix a friend of mine is a research scientist. (Bell labs and IBM) he wanted to model the climate data that is being used by the other scientists. He can not get the data! As a scientist he said we are professionally "skeptical" that is what we do. He is not on board with 80 odd percent of all scientists agree with the data. Too many missing parts in the model for him.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Most of his movie was proven false. The intended purpose of a biomass plant is for burning bio waste like lumber from construction sites, demolition, landscaping waste, etc. A good use of one is in the summer time when everyone is running their AC. The rest of the year you stock pile bio waste from the surrounding areas and on hot days fire that bad boy up to help out. Cutting down trees to burn them was something Moore cooked up to sell another movie in my opinion.

Here in the mid west after tornado season we probably have enough bio waste to run one of these generators 24/7 for a month.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The Seattle City Attorney was on the news tonight saying most of those arrested during the protests will not be prosecuted. They have negotiated that with the protestors. The arrests were during times of duress so they are excused. The Downtown Association was trying to get crime under control so people would feel safe shopping downtown for the last few years. Looks like anybody stupid enough to reopen a business in Seattle deserves what happens to them.

The guy that died fighting police in Tacoma in March was trashing cars when they tried to arrest him. He assaulted four officers. They had him on the ground and were repeatedly telling him to put his hands behind his back in the video first broadcast on the news. Last night it was broadcast and the announcer said there is no audio!

The question is if they spill out of Seattle and start looting neighborhoods will the police dare try to stop them? A bigger concern is will there be anyone with the courage to be a policeman? Why risk your life to arrest a violent person and risk going to prison if your survive the arrest under the restrictions giving every advantage to the criminal. I see they have one in Atlanta that was shot when he turned and pointed a taser at the police. Most likely that is what the was trained to do as an instinctive response; shoot when suspect points what could be a firearm at you. I believe the defense distance for a knife wielding suspect is about 15 feet. They can cut you up pretty well before you can pull the trigger.

Any ways, LB says Union county Oregon had 9 cases of the virus until a couple days ago. No believers in a congregation around Mother's Day. They seem to have expanded the count. 99 new cases yesterday, followed by 119; highest per capita rate in the state, double the nearest competitor.

There are a few warming issues that seem to be largely ignored. The couple degrees warmon gin the Canadian forests had cut the Pine Beatles (Not Pine Beagles, pottz) Pine Beatles life cycle from 2 years to 1 year. Not sure I remember this correctly, but that has quadrupled the number of the little bugger chewing on pine. Number might be tripled?? Too many , either way.

Durum wheat used to be grown in a large part of North Dakota. It requires very low humidity. Their humidity has boomed in recent years and fungus has its way with the susceptible plant. It has high protein content and gluten strength making Durum the top variety for pasta.

Shorter growing cycles are not all they are cracked up to be. In the bread basket, the cycle for corn and soybeans has shortened 1 day in many areas. That one day can be crucial as the kernels fill out. Some yields have been reported to be reduced as much as 10%. On irrigated land, we used to irrigate just when the grain was about to turn and ripen. That held it green filling out the kernels to the max.

Scientists are scrambling to develop new varieties of bananas and coffee. Both are heading to extinction in the tropics with the slight increase in heat. The western hemisphere is reported to have the last surviving banana variety.

Lobster is dying off Cape Cod. The plankton that is the basis of the food chain is dying with a couple degrees warming interrupting the life cycle. The cod fishing is dead there too. The Lobster moved north to Maine to replace their cod losses. The cod have moved out beyond the outer banks.

The Japanese salmon fishery has dropped about 70% in the last 20 years. It is nearly gone in Puget Sound. Alaska's salmon has been reduced in the neighborhood of half in the last decade. The plankton that was the basis for the food chain is gone. It grows on the underside of the ice. The ice is retreating. All those numbers are probably not technically correct, they are from memory, but they are close enough to illustrate the issue.

The Hondurans migrating through Mexico to the US can no longer grow enough to survive on their meager subsistence farms. The same issue is a major problem in Syria. Desert reclaiming many of their subsistence farms.

Anyways, I sent more certified notices about propane violations today. Everyone says safety is their primary focus but they do not respond to inquiries. If disaster strikes, the certified notices should be an advantage for survivors and hires. Gotta wonder how they find enough of these local fire and city officials wicked enough to maintain their position, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Happy Juneteenth Day










Also for me, this was just one of many improvements in society to eradicate slavery. Slavery has been with us since the bible-days and it included all races of people I have researched white slavery and wish to share a simplified history for starters.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_slavery#White_Slave_Traffic_Act_of_1910










*All Slavery Matters*


----------



## pottz

> Happy Juneteenth Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also for me, this was just one of many improvements in society to eradicate slavery. Slavery has been with us since the bible-days and it included all races of people I have researched white slavery and wish to share a simplified history for starters.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_slavery#White_Slave_Traffic_Act_of_1910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All Slavery Matters*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey when your wife tells you what to do and you have no choice is that considered slavery ? not me a friend was wondering-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Tell your friend to check back later I am sure someone will be able to answer him.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Women control 90% of the money and 100% of the most valuable asset. Most of us are slaves.


----------



## pottz

> Women control 90% of the money and 100% of the most valuable asset. Most of us are slaves.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i was joking because i make it i control it,well most of it,until the the hammer comes down-ha!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*UPDATE on the incident in the mountains between India and China*
*Report: Indian Army Stocking up on Spiked Clubs After Chinese Massacre*










This is an argument between 2 of the most populated countries with nuclear weapons. 
*Pray for Peace
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * Most of us are slaves.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I can agree to a point as to feeling like a slave in different situations that I have been in, but after reading about the different types of slavery or being in military service or an indentured servant- Then I am blessed to have not to have been a slave. I like the idea of bringing slavery to public awareness but what disappointed me the most on this day was the spelling Juneteenth This is a perfect example of destructive people eradicating the betterment of correct spelling in communication in society.


----------



## pottz

> *UPDATE on the incident in the mountains between India and China*
> *Report: Indian Army Stocking up on Spiked Clubs After Chinese Massacre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an argument between 2 of the most populated countries with nuclear weapons.
> *Pray for Peace
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


maybe we should hope they both just destroy each other and be done with the nonsence ?


----------



## corelz125

The owner of a drug store walks in to find a guy leaning heavily against a wall. The owner asks the clerk, "What's with that guy over there by the wall?" The clerk says, "Well, he came in here this morning to get something for his cough. I couldn't find the cough syrup, so I gave him an entire bottle of laxative." The owner says, "You idiot! You can't treat a cough with laxatives!" The clerk says, "Oh yeah? Look at him, he's afraid to cough!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

and as they battle with clubs a big day is coming in Tulsa on Saturday. People have been coming early to support Trump and they have- a.) people who want to protest. b.) people to cause trouble c.) people who want to see and hear our president. I hope that I can get some information from this regarding the state that we are in…
Will police authorities be able to do their constitutional duty to public safety. 
Pray for a Resolution


----------



## pottz

> The owner of a drug store walks in to find a guy leaning heavily against a wall. The owner asks the clerk, "What s with that guy over there by the wall?" The clerk says, "Well, he came in here this morning to get something for his cough. I couldn t find the cough syrup, so I gave him an entire bottle of laxative." The owner says, "You idiot! You can t treat a cough with laxatives!" The clerk says, "Oh yeah? Look at him, he s afraid to cough!"
> 
> - corelz125


thank my friend for something to laugh about,too much serious talk going on i cant control or do anything about,i just turn off the news more and more.time to make some dust guys,that i can control and it makes me happy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> thank my friend for something to laugh about,too much serious talk going on i cant control or do anything about,i just turn off the news more and more.time* to make some dust* guys,that i can control and it makes me happy.
> 
> - pottz


Corona Crazy Editorial








*Something to think about before coming to the forum today our LumberJocks projects have dropped- I/we need to post some of our projects or make something. Support our site any feedback on posting one of my former projects*










*https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/334001

Should you not like the project, then check out the replies from our LJocks This was in 2017*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

If they destroy history it will be repeated.

What we see today is an emotional response without an empathic consideration of historic reality. Everything ends up being a compromise. Many would loved to have slavery abolished in the Constitution. Look how far we have come; in less than 150 years we got from all men created equal to adding women as equals in 1920.

Lee fought for the Confederacy because he was a Virginian, not to maintain slavery.

"Of all the letters by Lee that have been collected by archivists and historians over the years, one of the most famous was written to his wife in 1856. "In this enlightened age, there are few I believe, but what will acknowledge, that slavery as an institution, is a moral & political evil in any Country," he wrote."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Corona Crazy Editorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Something to think about before coming to the forum today our LumberJocks projects have dropped- I/we need to post some of our projects or make something. Support our site any feedback on posting one of my former projects*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


WoW! Projects on the front page all day! Back in the day newbies would post several of their projects when they joined. They would be chastised for hogging the front page and knocking other off ;-)


----------



## pottz

> If they destroy history it will be repeated.
> 
> What we see today is an emotional response without an empathic consideration of historic reality. Everything ends up being a compromise. Many would loved to have slavery abolished in the Constitution. Look how far we have come; in less than 150 years we got from all men created equal to adding women as equals in 1920.
> 
> Lee fought for the Confederacy because he was a Virginian, not to maintain slavery.
> 
> "Of all the letters by Lee that have been collected by archivists and historians over the years, one of the most famous was written to his wife in 1856. "In this enlightened age, there are few I believe, but what will acknowledge, that slavery as an institution, is a moral & political evil in any Country," he wrote."
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thank you bob for enlightenment rather than ridicule.and thank you dw for sharing your art.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It will take a little more than getting rid of a few statues and a flag to change any minds. We were touring the east coast and went through Alabama or Arkansas or one of those states down there. My wife wanted to stop at a courthouse in some small town to check the records for genealogy research. Lot of things that are buried in those little courthouses that you'll never find anywhere else.

She was tracking my Winslow connection to the Mayflower that my great-aunt claimed she saw a relative connect to join the DAR. She decided not to join so it was never entered in the records. Another relative in Iowa who had the family Bible with the records moved to Kansas, had a house fire that wiped him out and returned to Iowa without the family Bible. She researched everything she could find and decided this gggg granddaddy had to be buried in one of about 4 places. Lots of info is only available on head stones. She found him on a hill top in the middle of a field in Ohio. Today the info on that headstone is all over the internet.

Anyways, I got side tracked explaining her successes in the venture ;-) I looked online to find out if the courthouse and their hours so on so forth. We stopped by on a way through this little town on a Monday morning. There was no parking for the 5th wheel. I let my wife out and told her that I would go find a place to park it and I would walk over there. Before I found a place to park she called me saying to come pick her up. It is a holiday. They're closed for Jefferson Davis's birthday.

Another interesting thing I recall from history is Lincoln did not have the support to be elected president. A split over slavery between the northern and southern Democrats elected him ;-) Whichever side got their candidate nominated, the other half of the party would not support ;-)

Anyway the church in La Grande my SIL told me about seems to be the ignition source. They had 9 cases. In 3 days they made it to 253. Only 6 new today. Is that Corona Crazy or what? 
Here in King County we got 98 new ones today. First time this month in the 90s. Had averaged 44 a day until today. Looks like the looters social distancing failure maybe be taking affect, eh?


----------



## Peteybadboy

I also noticed a lack of projects being posted. Anyone build a tool wall? When was the last time you looked at the Studley tool cabinet? That thing is awesome. Cases have doubled in the daily rate here in Fla. in the past week.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corona Crazy Statue Count*

*Statues coming down-
Protesters tear down statues of Union general Ulysses S. Grant, national anthem lyricist Francis Scott Key*
https://thehill.com/homenews/state-watch/503685-protesters-tear-down-statues-of-union-general-ulysses-s-grant-national

*Statues going up-
Controversial Lenin statue unveiled in Germany's Gelsenkirchen*
https://www.dw.com/en/controversial-lenin-statue-unveiled-in-germanys-gelsenkirchen/a-53880002


----------



## sansoo22

> I also noticed a lack of projects being posted. Anyone build a tool wall? When was the last time you looked at the Studley tool cabinet? That thing is awesome. Cases have doubled in the daily rate here in Fla. in the past week.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


My project budget has been drastically reduced from home repairs and landscaping bills. Fixing a foundation and having overgrown trees trimmed is not cheap.

I do have enough material to build a new stand for my 12" band saw though. I sold a couple planes to get some new corner clamps and my drawer hardware. So I will be starting that build when everything arrives.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The Durkin Dilemma: Should the mayor respond to the Downtown Association's demands by increase police funding to address the downtown issues that prompted Bartell Drugs to close their downtown store? They have been in Seattle for over a century. The location was closed due to store losing hundreds of thousands per year due to shoplifting and concerns for employee safety. Or, should the mayor meet the demands of the BLM movement and defund the police?

"Seattle police are investigating a shooting that left one person dead and another critically injured inside Seattle's so-called "CHOP" or Capitol Hill Organized Protest zone.

"Police tried to find the shooting victims but were met by a "violent crowd" that prevented the officers from safely accessing the victims, according to a release from Seattle police Saturday morning."

https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/one-man-dead-another-injured-after-shooting-in-seattles-capitol-hill-neighborhood/281-a5d0ea04-9b46-423f-805f-30b40046fa59


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1


----------



## corelz125

Two Italian virgins marry and go on their honeymoon. Unfortunately, neither knows what to do when they get there. The newlyweds call the groom's mother for advice. The mother says that they should sit on the bed together, snuggle, and things should happen from there. The newlyweds do this, but nothing happens. The groom calls his mother back. She says they should take their clothes off, get under the covers, and nature should take its course. The bride and groom take his mother's advice, but still nothing comes to mind. He calls his mother a third time. Getting frustrated with the situation, she says, "Listen, just take the biggest thing you have and stick it in her hairiest spot!" The groom is quiet for a moment and then asks his mother, "I've got my nose in her armpit, now what?"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelez- this is why communication is so important. * :>)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## corelz125

That poor beagle looks gassed he needs a smaller pool.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That poor beagle looks gassed he needs a smaller pool.
> 
> - corelz125


There is only one person here that can answer this- Pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *+1*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*Your pic is fantastic. Later I came across this-*










*Wow, maybe more truth than humor..*.


----------



## pottz

> Two Italian virgins marry and go on their honeymoon. Unfortunately, neither knows what to do when they get there. The newlyweds call the groom s mother for advice. The mother says that they should sit on the bed together, snuggle, and things should happen from there. The newlyweds do this, but nothing happens. The groom calls his mother back. She says they should take their clothes off, get under the covers, and nature should take its course. The bride and groom take his mother s advice, but still nothing comes to mind. He calls his mother a third time. Getting frustrated with the situation, she says, "Listen, just take the biggest thing you have and stick it in her hairiest spot!" The groom is quiet for a moment and then asks his mother, "I ve got my nose in her armpit, now what?"
> 
> - corelz125


thats a beauty corelz.


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


thats not my beagle hell she doesn't even like a bath-lol.


----------



## pottz

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *+1*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Your pic is fantastic. Later I came across this-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow, maybe more truth than humor..*.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


hey they are smart dogs,maybe?


----------



## pottz

so has anyone gone to their favorite restaurant since the reopening,that is if your allowed to where your at.we went to ours the first night we could,we were also their the last night he was open.not many just us one other couple and a small family group in another room.quite a few in the bar area though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> so has anyone gone to* their favorite restaurant since the reopening*,that is if your allowed to where your at.we went to ours the first night we could,we were also their the last night he was open.not many just us one other couple and a small family group in another room.quite a few in the bar area though.
> 
> - pottz


*Going to our favorite restaurant* is a great topic to share. For me, I rarely go to a sit-down place but recently I went to my favorite deli (Chompies) Very clean, reduced seating, same menu but there are no condiments on the table- you are asked if you want the following… and when your meal arrives they bring you the prepackaged mustard, ketchup, salt and pepper.
What is ketchup unless it has a "crust" on the bottle…


----------



## corelz125

I wasnt a big sit down restaurant person before they shut down. I rather take out than sit down.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I wasnt a big sit down restaurant person before they shut down. I rather take out than sit down.
> 
> - corelz125


*+1* 
For me 80% of the time preparing my meals at home. Otherwise, Drive though or carryout.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> so has anyone gone to their favorite restaurant since the reopening, that is if your allowed to where your at.we went to ours the first night we could,we were also their the last night he was open.not many just us one other couple and a small family group in another room.quite a few in the bar area though.
> 
> - pottz


Not open here but should be next week. I doubt it as our daughter said the hospital is expecting a second wave in July. There is a 2 week incubation period which could well be under way right now. The numbers for today are not out yet, but the last 2 days the new cases have been twice the previous 2.5 week average ;-( That trend could set King County back into Phase 1 or 1.5. Will we riot against the rioters for not social distancing?

Tired of racial discrimination? Here is financial discrimination against the 99%. 
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/are-exclusive-private-golf-courses-getting-a-huge-break-on-property-taxes-critics-say-its-time-to-recalculate/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TSA_062020230209+Are+private+golf+courses+getting+a+huge+break+on+taxes+at+the+expense+of+others_6_20_2020&utm_term=

I have always wondered why the golf courses are allowed to irrigate with potable water when the plumbing codes are requiring showers, faucets and toilets with substantially reduced outputs to the point of not working are a PIA?


----------



## pottz

we dont go out to eat very often but when i do i want the service and food i wouldn't normally take the time to do at home.and it's usually a 2-250 dinner tab.i rarely do take ot for dinner,fast food is not for dinner in my house.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Before C Day, we went a couple times a week most weeks. Every Friday when Swimbo was at the genealogy library with her pals that volunteered there and volunteering when they are short handed. She volunteered until we retied and toured with the 5er for 6 months.

King County numbers are out now, 93, 3rd day in a row above that 44 average ;-((


----------



## corelz125

i prefer the home cooked dinner. less fattening and i know whats going into my food


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I doubt if any of us know what is in it unless we grow it organically. When I was a kid a cow that gave 3 or 4 gallons of milk was a top producer. 40 years later my uncle was getting 10 or more a day, occasionally 15. They and other livestock are filled with antibiotics to increase production rates.

Chemical fertilizers, herbicides and pesticides are the norm. My uncle used Reabore (sic?) After treatment, the field did not need cultivating. It would not grow anything but corn for 6 years. Wheat fields are now commonly treated with Roundup just before harvest. Killing the stalks dries them out. Making them brittle increases the efficiency of the combines. When I was a kid, they would plug up with straw when we had a good high yield. I doubt if brittle straw plugs up much of anything.


----------



## corelz125

I heard that's what brings this gluten sensitivity these days the use of round up on wheat. I didn't mean the what's actually inside of the meat and vegetables. Meant more along the lines of the sloppy fat cook sweating over my dinner or them cooking something that was a few hours away from growing mold.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We definitely try to stay away from deep fat fried ;-)

Years after I left home I couldn't believe it when my cousin told me they were using antibiotics on the dairy herd for production and getting 3 or 4 x production. A little may be attributed to artificial insemination breeding the highest producing bulls, but I have to wonder what is happening inside those poor cows.

I don't remember how I found out about the Roundup being used on wheat. Amazing since they are advertising for clients to join the caner lawsuit against Montesano, eh? I remember passing through the Palouse wheat country headed to Oregon or Idaho. A week or so later headed home, the condition of the ripening wheat either made me curious or confirmed what I had heard. I didn't know it affected gluten sensitivity. There are so many things affected by commonly used chemicals it is amazing. Surprised I didn't get cancer changing all the burned out fluorescent ballasts with PVCs dripping out when I was an apprentice. I broke millions of fluorescent tubes in dumpsters. Could not leave them to explode when someone threw something in ;-)) I was told it was not hazardous. Sometimes I was cover with while dust. Now, the stuff is hazmat. Good thing it was safe back then, eh? ;-))

The protesters in CHOP on Capitol Hill claimed they handled an active shooter better than the police. I'm not too sure they should have been letting people shoot into the air at the celebration. Don't those bullet come back to earth?


----------



## corelz125

When are the protesters there gonna come back down to earth?


----------



## sansoo22

> When are the protesters there gonna come back down to earth?
> 
> - corelz125


They can't when their heads are full or air and nothing else. They want a socialist country and they think their little experiment is showing how that can be done. Its funded by donations since they don't actually make or produce anything to sell. They rally against capitalism without having the intelligence to understand that our modern capitalism isn't real free market capitalism and it hasn't been since the invention of the personal credit card. Once you can buy now and pay over time goods and services can be priced above what a true free market price would be. Most American's aren't in the practice of building wealth. Instead their income is spent servicing debts. There is no easy answer but throwing a temper tantrum in the middle of a city is a distraction from the real issues plaguing our nation which is the utterly massive wealth gap.



> we dont go out to eat very often but when i do i want the service and food i wouldn t normally take the time to do at home.and it s usually a 2-250 dinner tab.i rarely do take ot for dinner,fast food is not for dinner in my house.
> 
> - pottz


This is my policy on eating out as well. We go a few times a year to our favorite steak house and eat a full four course meal with some really good wine. We cook our own meals 6 days and week and one day we will order Thai or BBQ.


----------



## pottz

ditto on both sansoo!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Hundreds test positive at Tyson Foods plant in Arkansas* 
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/nation/2020/06/21/hundreds-test-positive-tyson-foods-plant-arkansas/111994112/

*For me, this is a warning flag regarding the COVID19* Most are aware of the disruption in our "meat supply"

*As Meat Plants Stayed Open to Feed Americans, Exports to China Surged*

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/16/business/meat-industry-china-pork.html

*Watch when there is a spike of certain things today meat yesterday it was oil.
Transfer of wealth from the people.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Man Walking Away"*










*"Man returning"*










*People come and people go… then when they return it "has changed"*


----------



## corelz125

Kind of like this thread. Many have come by and left a comment here and there.


----------



## pottz

> Kind of like this thread. Many have come by and left a comment here and there.
> 
> - corelz125


well thats usual,there are the frequent fliers and those that take the once a year trip-lol.it would be nice to get more imput from others though rather than just our core group everyday.more experiences and thoughts keep it interesting.


----------



## corelz125

We added a few new members and lost a few regulars. DW and Sansoo came late but are great additions. HokieKen and LBD we're regulars but they moved on.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL HVAC TECH DAY - June 22*









*
The AC is a must in Arizona*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_conditioning


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well thats usual,there are the frequent fliers and those that take the once a year trip-lol.it would be nice to get more imput from others though rather than just our core group everyday.more experiences and thoughts keep it interesting.
> 
> - pottz


*
"it would be nice to get more imput from others though rather than just our core group everyday"* Yes, but it is the core group that keeps the Corona Crazy Beagle on the forum board. Pottz you did wonders with this and to keep it going we need regular input from others. Does TopMax post on fluorescence light bulbs add to knowledge? I thought that you just throw them in a dumpster and watch for the "Pop"- Thanks TopMax for the info. I wish to thank many others who have posted here, some good info, mostly stuff to think about.

*"more experiences and thoughts keep it interesting."* I couldn't agree more. Pottz by the way that dinner for $200 to $250 I would love to hear more- was that dinner for 2 or 4?










Again, I appreciate this forum


----------



## sansoo22

> *"more experiences and thoughts keep it interesting."* I couldn t agree more. Pottz by the way that dinner for $200 to $250 I would love to hear more- was that dinner for 2 or 4?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I cant speak for pottz but when me and my girlfriend go to our favorite steak house its $200 just for the two of us. Its the only place I've found in the city that cooks a better steak than I do. Most the time i dont even get a steak though. I get lobster bisque, calamari, steak medallions and scallops seared with a jack daniels molasses, and for desert is raspberry swirl cheese cake. A nice bold red with my dinner and tart white to go with my desert. Semi casual dress code is enforced and its quiet enough to have a conversation. The servers only work a handful of tables at a time. Its freaking so enjoyable its worth every dollar spent.

Man just talking about it makes me want to go.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *NATIONAL HVAC TECH DAY - June 22*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The AC is a must in Arizona*
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_conditioning
> 
> I had no idea there was such a thing, I wish I had when I was an HVAC technician.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *"more experiences and thoughts keep it interesting."* I couldn t agree more. Pottz by the way that dinner for $200 to $250 I would love to hear more- was that dinner for 2 or 4?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I cant speak for pottz but when me and my girlfriend go to our favorite steak house its $200 just for the two of us. Its the only place I ve found in the city that cooks a better steak than I do. Most the time i dont even get a steak though. I get lobster bisque, calamari, steak medallions and scallops seared with a jack daniels molasses, and for desert is raspberry swirl cheese cake. A nice bold red with my dinner and tart white to go with my desert. Semi casual dress code is enforced and its quiet enough to have a conversation. The servers only work a handful of tables at a time. Its freaking so enjoyable its worth every dollar spent.
> 
> Man just talking about it makes me want to go.
> 
> - sansoo22


Thanks a lot after reading this I go to home-cooked leftovers- good food but not a Steak House steak


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I had no idea there was such a thing, I wish I had when I was an HVAC technician.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Without refrigeration? Only look about and think about the importance of refrigeration in society. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrier_Global


----------



## DS

Don't mind me… just lurking a bit


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm quite aware of the benefits of refrigeration, problem is only large commercial and industrial refrigeration equipment is serviced any more. Home friges are disposable and given the expense of installing duct work throughout houses, such systems may soon give way to mini splits with multiple evap units that can be valved off and tossed just like a freezer that can no longer freeze.


----------



## sansoo22

Ya we dont go out very often at all so we splurge when we do.

I know of a couple that lives in a very small one bedroom house. They have a mini fridge now that they have a kid but for a long time they went without one. They would buy food they needed for the day. They cook just enough for each meal. They do have a few hens and a garden for veggies, basil, rosemary, etc.

I dont want to live like that but its kind of cool to listen to them describe it. Its like getting a history lesson in how people lived before we got all our fancy appliances.


----------



## sansoo22

> I m quite aware of the benefits of refrigeration, problem is only large commercial and industrial refrigeration equipment is serviced any more. Home friges are disposable and given the expense of installing duct work throughout houses, such systems may soon give way to mini splits with multiple evap units that can be valved off and tossed just like a freezer that can no longer freeze.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Mini splits with a smart home that can detect occupancy in a room might be quite a bit more eco friendly. However a mini split that can't be serviced and just junked when it dies negates any savings to the environment which is probably how that would end up working.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Don't mind me… just lurking a bit
> 
> - DS


DS I always like your input. Would you care to share a description of a $200-250 dinner? I know you have good tastes by you describing those wonderful CNC's that would make Norm drool… * :>)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I m quite aware of the benefits of refrigeration, problem is only large commercial and industrial refrigeration equipment is serviced any more. Home friges are disposable and given the expense of installing duct work throughout houses, such systems may soon give way to mini splits with multiple evap units that can be valved off and tossed just like a freezer that can no longer freeze.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Mini splits with a smart home that can detect occupancy in a room might be quite a bit more eco friendly. However a mini split that can t be serviced and just junked when it dies negates any savings to the environment which is probably how that would end up working.
> 
> - sansoo22


You guys bring honor to the HVAC people- thanks for posting


----------



## kelvancra

I can't imagine that. No preparation of any significance would make me nervous. Living on the Pacific Northwet beaches verified for me the value of planning. A good wind and you may be a couple days getting to town. Or, if you're on a limited budget, only have one car and it breaks down, with town forty-five minutes drive away, running out of food wood be more than a nuisance.



> I know of a couple that lives in a very small one bedroom house. They have a mini fridge now that they have a kid but for a long time they went without one. They would buy food they needed for the day. They cook just enough for each meal. They do have a few hens and a garden for veggies, basil, rosemary, etc.
> - sansoo22


----------



## kelvancra

As to split systems vs ducting and such, the ducting route isn't going away anytime soon, any more than most are going to do like me and install three dust collectors, rather than one and pipe.


----------



## kelvancra

We just had our "refrigeration system repaired about a year ago. The tech swapped the green motor for the good old fashioned puppy, which doesn't eat more amps as the filter plugs.

Unfortunately, he wired it high and I had to switch back to medium. As such, I said to heck with it, bought a stacked, four position switch, jumpered the inputs to each wafer from the main and now, instead of rewiring, I can swap between three speeds at the turn of a knob.



> I m quite aware of the benefits of refrigeration, problem is only large commercial and industrial refrigeration equipment is serviced any more.
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This pandemic has claimed 9 million positive tests, of which 80% probably didnt get sick, out of 7.8 billion people. I am so scared of the second wave, I can barely stand it.

I am going to have a nice fruit salad now for brunch, then walk my dog in the forest. Apparantly, we have a raccoon in the neighborhood now, an animal that is not indigenous to Mallorca. Not in modern times, anyway. So, we are going to go look for him/her, and ask how he/she came to be here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I can t imagine that. No preparation of any significance would make me nervous. Living on the Pacific Northwet beaches verified for me the value of planning. A good wind and you may be a couple days getting to town. Or, if you re on a limited budget, only have one car and it breaks down, with town forty-five minutes drive away, running out of food wood be more than a nuisance.
> 
> I know of a couple that lives in a very small one bedroom house. They have a mini fridge now that they have a kid but for a long time they went without one. They would buy food they needed for the day. They cook just enough for each meal. They do have a few hens and a garden for veggies, basil, rosemary, etc.
> - sansoo22
> 
> - Kelly


On the worst side of WA they say to prepare to be without services for up to 2 weeks during the Cascadia 9+ earthquake. If those long I-90 bridges hanging of the cliffs on the west side of Snoqualmie Pass fail along with the bridges and overpasses that are predicted to fail on I-5, 2 months would be fantastic. More like 2 years ;-( It pays to prepare for more than a day or 2 ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, another shooting in the CHOP. Mayor and police chief say it is time to take the 6 square blocks back and reopen the police station. Police chief was reading a list of crimes in the CHOP that need to be addressed; murder, assault, rape, arson, burglary .............................. ................................................................................................. ................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. the list goes on and on.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I enjoy this forum. Here in Fla. we have had a spike. 600 positives to 4.7k in a few days. Dropped to 2.7 k yesterday. My zip code added 2, we are at 145 positive. Fla is open, and massive testing is going on. I'm careful but life is pretty normal.

Younger friends bought a small home and I am helping them with the Demo, then moldings. That type of work is a "good" tired at the end of the day. Todays project might be a pocket door.

Topamax - the Chop is so strange to me. I think that will end very badly. Other news, we are about to close on a property and have our dream shop built (I mean home) .

New pup is really a good dawg! We got lucky once more.

Have a great day (make something) and stay safe.


----------



## pottz

> *"more experiences and thoughts keep it interesting."* I couldn t agree more. Pottz by the way that dinner for $200 to $250 I would love to hear more- was that dinner for 2 or 4?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I cant speak for pottz but when me and my girlfriend go to our favorite steak house its $200 just for the two of us. Its the only place I ve found in the city that cooks a better steak than I do. Most the time i dont even get a steak though. I get lobster bisque, calamari, steak medallions and scallops seared with a jack daniels molasses, and for desert is raspberry swirl cheese cake. A nice bold red with my dinner and tart white to go with my desert. Semi casual dress code is enforced and its quiet enough to have a conversation. The servers only work a handful of tables at a time. Its freaking so enjoyable its worth every dollar spent.
> 
> Man just talking about it makes me want to go.
> 
> - sansoo22


your pretty much on the spot as far as what i do also.two people in a high end restaurant with apps main course and desert served with a good bottle of wine will get to a couple bills or more easily,but as you say it's well worth it once in awhile.


----------



## kelvancra

Hey, we're wood workers. We have no excuse for not having self rotating canned carrot storage. That even if we are living in a rental, since they could be made to look like kitchen cabinetry.

When I was on the beaches I rented. One old, two story had an open basement (I was the best renter who ever happened to those idiot landlords (they wanted to raise the rent, because of the improvements I had made to the place). I enclosed it and installed a wood burner, and was glad I did, when, as usual, power went out.

Ever once in a while a good storm would roll in off the ocean. Shortly thereafter, you'd see, literally, brand new pellet stoves out in front of some of the homes with a free sign on them.

My sister whined about the power problem with her pellet stove. I pointed out to her she could steal a concept from grandfather clocks and set up a gear system and a five gallon bucket of concrete, lifted by block and tackle, to run the auger for a day or two, or even up to a week. It might even be it could push a mechanically driven fan. That's a patentable idea.


----------



## DS

Best dinner I ever ate… Plaza Hotel restaurant in Las Vegas.
I was performing a corporate design contract and flew in for a few days. The car wasn't sent for us at the airport and they didn't have our names on the list to get into the gated neighborhood where we staying (corporate condo for just such contract employees- two floors above Betty White)
We got it all sorted out but arrived really late and tired and hadn't eaten since lunch.

We walked into the Plaza Hotel restaurant 15 minutes before closing. They were wonderful in serving us and we had the entire staff serving only us in the restaurant. We had a view of the strip and ate the best salad and steak I have ever had. 
The tab was expensed to the corporation we contracted with and I don't even know what it cost. Definitely $200 or so.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Best dinner I ever ate… Plaza Hotel restaurant in Las Vegas.
> I was performing a corporate design contract and flew in for a few days. The car wasn't sent for us at the airport and they didn't have our names on the list to get into the gated neighborhood where we staying (corporate condo for just such contract employees- two floors above Betty White)
> We got it all sorted out but arrived really late and tired and hadn't eaten since lunch.
> 
> We walked into the Plaza Hotel restaurant 15 minutes before closing. They were wonderful in serving us and we had the entire staff serving only us in the restaurant. We had a view of the strip and ate the best salad and steak I have ever had.
> The tab was expensed to the corporation we contracted with and I don't even know what it cost. Definitely $200 or so.
> 
> - DS


Oscars steakhouse? Outstanding if so! Been there a few times.


----------



## corelz125

A long time ago I had a steak at Kraft steak house in Vegas and it was one of the best i ever had. I dont even know if that place is still open. You are not walking out of any of the higher end steak houses for under $200 for 2 people. Unless you split 1 steak get a baked potato and only drink water. The southern states number and Oregon seem to be really climbing now. NYC is moving to the next phase.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*People can eat free in Seattle's CHOP Zone…*


----------



## bandit571

Soooo…..when is Spain and Portugal going to pay back all that Gold, Silver and jewels they "stole" from the Incas, aztecs, and others….Hmmmmm?

Or, make up for all the "heathens" they killed….Hmmmm?

Who is going to pay back the Irish People, for all the wrongs done to them? Hmm…

Too busy trying to re-write history?


----------



## DS

The Portuguese are broke… just sayin'


----------



## DS

As for Oscar's, I really don't remember the name of the actual restaurant. 
We're talking 1993-ish time frame, so it may be called something totally different now.
I worked contracts for for nearly two years back then. Money was good.

Three a day on the road begins to get old after awhile, though, and I realized that I was missing my kids growing up.

Had enough of that.

A real close second place was the rawhide sunset hayride up the hill to a campsite with a mesquite grilled T-bone. Mmmm mmm mouth is watering right now just thinking of it. 
Dinner with live old timey cowboy band looking out over the valley right as the sun was going down. 
Of course they moved it to a less scenic location, imho.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS nice memories during this Corona Crazy times.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Watching the coverage of Trump in AZ- I like what I see as compared to all that liberal stuff that has been happening. For the record, I am a conservative Libertarian and not associated with any particular party. And if a person wants to make this country better I am for that person. 
*Protect our statues!* There are people who want to re-write history be vigilant and do your part to protect your liberties.


----------



## DS

Googled it. Yup, Oscar's - under the big dome looking down Fremont street.
Of course back then Fremont was open for car traffic. Way different.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A long time ago I had a steak at Kraft steak house in Vegas and it was one of the best i ever had. I dont even know if that place is still open. You are not walking out of any of the higher end steak houses for under $200 for 2 people. Unless you split 1 steak get a baked potato and only drink water. The southern states number and Oregon seem to be really climbing now. NYC is moving to the next phase.
> 
> - corelz125


*3591 new cases in AZ- I am praying that COVID19 can be contained.*

Getting ready for dinner and I am enjoying the steakhouse memories and will post pic's to show what a good steak should look like.

Craft steak house pic









Like a good chef for home meals I recently added a Sous Vide to cook with- If you want a perfect steak with an internal temp and charred outer then look into this method for making a good steak. (use Prime meat)









*
And yes you can get the steakhouse steak-*


----------



## pottz

> A long time ago I had a steak at Kraft steak house in Vegas and it was one of the best i ever had. I dont even know if that place is still open. You are not walking out of any of the higher end steak houses for under $200 for 2 people. Unless you split 1 steak get a baked potato and only drink water. The southern states number and Oregon seem to be really climbing now. NYC is moving to the next phase.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *3591 new cases in AZ- I am praying that COVID19 can be contained.*
> 
> Getting ready for dinner and I am enjoying the steakhouse memories and will post pic s to show what a good steak should look like.
> 
> Craft steak house pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a good chef for home meals I recently added a Sous Vide to cook with- If you want a perfect steak with an internal temp and charred outer then look into this method for making a good steak. (use Prime meat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> And yes you can get the steakhouse steak-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i may have to try that method,it allows food to be cooked to the perfect temp.damn now i want a steak.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Soooo…..when is Spain and Portugal going to pay back all that Gold, Silver and jewels they "stole" from the Incas, aztecs, and others….Hmmmmm?
> 
> Or, make up for all the "heathens" they killed….Hmmmm?
> 
> Who is going to pay back the Irish People, for all the wrongs done to them? Hmm…
> 
> Too busy trying to re-write history?
> 
> - bandit571


The first thing the noble Russians did when they came down to help the anarchists execute all the nuns and priests during the Spanish civil war, was to steal all the "Spanish" gold and send it back to Russia. So if one is looking for all that Inca/Aztec gold, they might go look in Russia for it. But, nowadays, Goldman Sachs probably has it, or Blackrock.

Just saying…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Should anyone want to learn how simple sous vide is - you may want to watch this guy here is how I learned

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=guga+sous+vide

and yes you can get a perfect steak at home. I saw all these posts and sorry Pottz I'm to sous vide a rib eye tonight.

*DS-* the beauty of having a CNC in the house next to the kitchen- I can run the machine and sous-vide. The results-
- a beautiful cutting and perfectly cooked steak. * :>)*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The first thing the noble Russians did when they came down to help the anarchists execute all the nuns and priests during the Spanish civil war, was to steal all the "Spanish" gold and send it back to Russia. So if one is looking for all that Inca/Aztec gold, they might go look in Russia for it. But, nowadays, Goldman Sachs probably has it, or Blackrock.
> 
> *Just saying…..*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*You said it well-* In case people don't know about the Spanih Civil war.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_Civil_War
But then, we have the purge of the* Basque people* and E.T.A. 
History is like woodworking always learning…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Soooo…..when is Spain and Portugal going to pay back all that Gold, Silver and jewels they "stole" from the Incas, aztecs, and others….Hmmmmm?
> 
> Or, make up for all the "heathens" they killed….Hmmmm?
> 
> Who is going to pay back the Irish People, for all the wrongs done to them? Hmm…
> 
> Too busy trying to re-write history?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> The first thing the noble Russians did when they came down to help the anarchists execute all the nuns and priests during the Spanish civil war, was to steal all the "Spanish" gold and send it back to Russia. So if one is looking for all that Inca/Aztec gold, they might go look in Russia for it. But, nowadays, Goldman Sachs probably has it, or Blackrock.
> 
> Just saying…..
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


No doubt about Goldman Sachs and Blackrock.

bandit571, "Who is going to pay back the Irish People, for all the wrongs done to them?" Their day will come. Get in line behind the American Indians.

Seattle Mayor Jenny Durkan said they need to clean out the protest area. But they are not supposed to use any crowd control tactics. When asked what are they supposed to do if the protesters refused to leave? She said arrest them. When asked what are they supposed to do if they resist arrest? She did not have an answer. ;-))) ;-)))

Meanwhile, Bellevue citizens shot 10,000 video clips of the looters that attack Bell Square. They had about 2000 people looting the mall. The organizer was found to have lots of guns and ammo including an AK-47 with a silencer along with $20,000 of stolen merchandise in his home.

$100 steak sounds good. I never found salmon better than what I make at home. I wonder how much it would cost to get salmon better than what I make?

Washington cases are starting to go back up with the opening. Study shows 20 to 40% of infections are from people who do not wear masks and do not know they have the virus.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The first thing the noble Russians did when they came down to help the anarchists execute all the nuns and priests during the Spanish civil war, was to steal all the "Spanish" gold and send it back to Russia. So if one is looking for all that Inca/Aztec gold, they might go look in Russia for it. But, nowadays, Goldman Sachs probably has it, or Blackrock.
> 
> *Just saying…..*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *You said it well-* In case people don t know about the Spanih Civil war.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_Civil_War
> But then, we have the purge of the* Basque people* and E.T.A.
> History is like woodworking always learning…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not sure why we need so many wars? History of mankind only has 3 stages; preparing for war, war and recovering from war. It appears we are entering into preparation for Civil War II.


----------



## corelz125

No steak but had French cut lamb chops yesterday off the grill with mint jelly. Those little things are like eating candy. That's like in NYC the people are complaining about fireworks and want the dimwit mayor to do something about it. After he hardly ever backs the cops up and is now breaking up some of the crime units be says he will put a task force together for the fireworks. Shootings were way up over this past weekend. Keep protesting and pressing charges against cops for doing their job. See who's going to get the guns off the streets then.


----------



## pottz

> Soooo…..when is Spain and Portugal going to pay back all that Gold, Silver and jewels they "stole" from the Incas, aztecs, and others….Hmmmmm?
> 
> Or, make up for all the "heathens" they killed….Hmmmm?
> 
> Who is going to pay back the Irish People, for all the wrongs done to them? Hmm…
> 
> Too busy trying to re-write history?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> The first thing the noble Russians did when they came down to help the anarchists execute all the nuns and priests during the Spanish civil war, was to steal all the "Spanish" gold and send it back to Russia. So if one is looking for all that Inca/Aztec gold, they might go look in Russia for it. But, nowadays, Goldman Sachs probably has it, or Blackrock.
> 
> Just saying…..
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> No doubt about Goldman Sachs and Blackrock.
> 
> bandit571, "Who is going to pay back the Irish People, for all the wrongs done to them?" Their day will come. Get in line behind the American Indians.
> 
> Seattle Mayor Jenny Durkan said they need to clean out the protest area. But they are not supposed to use any crowd control tactics. When asked what are they supposed to do if the protesters refused to leave? She said arrest them. When asked what are they supposed to do if they resist arrest? She did not have an answer. ;-))) ;-)))
> 
> Meanwhile, Bellevue citizens shot 10,000 video clips of the looters that attack Bell Square. They had about 2000 people looting the mall. The organizer was found to have lots of guns and ammo including an AK-47 with a silencer along with $20,000 of stolen merchandise in his home.
> 
> $100 steak sounds good. I never found salmon better than what I make at home. I wonder how much it would cost to get salmon better than what I make?
> 
> Washington cases are starting to go back up with the opening. Study shows 20 to 40% of infections are from people who do not wear masks and do not know they have the virus.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


your mayor needs a serious reality check,seattle needs to wake up and clean up the trash thats destroying what i thought was a beautiful city,and is if the politicians got there heads out of there asses! very sad situation bob.

and as far as getting better salmon at a restaurant,i dont so i can do it as well or better than any restaurant.damn now i want salmon-lol.


----------



## pottz

> No steak but had French cut lamb chops yesterday off the grill with mint jelly. Those little things are like eating candy. That s like in NYC the people are complaining about fireworks and want the dimwit mayor to do something about it. After he hardly ever backs the cops up and is now breaking up some of the crime units be says he will put a task force together for the fireworks. Shootings were way up over this past weekend. Keep protesting and pressing charges against cops for doing their job. See who s going to get the guns off the streets then.
> 
> - corelz125


oh lamb chops,those little ones,marinated in balsamic,garlic and herbs then grilled medium.damn corelz now i want those too.you guys are killin me.

fireworks are real bad here this year,i think people are frustrated being at home so long their having some fun.last friday was like the 4th,the older crowd keeps bitching for the cops to stop it,good luck.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL PINK DAY - June 23*









*
Oh! and the Pink Elephant*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> fireworks are real bad here this year,i think *people are frustrated being at home so long *their having some fun.last friday was like the 4th,the older crowd keeps bitching for the cops to stop it,good luck.
> 
> - pottz


*+1 *


----------



## bigblockyeti

> your mayor needs a serious reality check,seattle needs to wake up and clean up the trash thats destroying what i thought was a beautiful city,and is if the politicians got there heads out of there asses! very sad situation bob.
> 
> and as far as getting better salmon at a restaurant,i dont so i can do it as well or better than any restaurant.damn now i want salmon-lol.
> 
> - pottz


What they or many parts of the country need is Batman, Spiderman would do too but that seems a little farther from reality. Oh well, I guess we'll just have to settle for Bogdan Vechirko, he got results!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good stuff
*

*
Bogdan Vechirko*

The truck driver who sped through a crowd of George Floyd protesters has been released without charges










https://www.insider.com/bogdan-vechirko-identified-as-man-who-drove-through-minneapolis-protesters-2020-6


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> your mayor needs a serious reality check,seattle needs to wake up and clean up the trash thats destroying what i thought was a beautiful city,and is if the politicians got there heads out of there asses! very sad situation bob.
> 
> and as far as getting better salmon at a restaurant,i dont so i can do it as well or better than any restaurant.damn now i want salmon-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What they or many parts of the country need is Batman, Spiderman would do too but that seems a little farther from reality. Oh well, I guess we ll just have to settle for Bogdan Vechirko, he got results!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


He was on a freeway. That is what they were built for, driving!

Reality check will not matter. Ideologues are not capable of considering facts. Auburn used to be very frustrating putting safety at risk ignoring codes. I started reading a little psychological research; it all makes sense and very predictable. 60% of the people are ideologues so there is little chance of change until the few responsible people like business owners pull out and leave them without any tax revenue. After the city goes bankrupt, maybe who ever reorganizes it will use a city manager instead of a mayor. Auburn is no longer frustrating they will not do anything rational. When the insurance industry realizes how stupid they are, homeowner policies will not be renewed. Without insurance, mortgages will be foreclosed. It is happening to some extent in California now due to wildfires. I expect it to get worse as more burn=flat developments with houses 10 or 15 feet apart burn flat.

If Durkin were capable of considering fact, she would introduce a reduction in crimes causing people to call 911 into the protester negotiations. Fewer crimes = fewer calls. That would result in few confrontations with police.


----------



## sansoo22

For me the most frustrating part with most of this is not that protests are happening, altho CHOP is ridiculous and it angers me its even thing, but the solutions proposed are rooted in social experimental ideas that failed in the 60s and 70s already. You just have to look up the "War on poverty" which stole money from law enforcement budgets. Hell I think NYC in the 70s was one of the worst places to live with its crime rate. That is what happens when the fear of punishment or getting caught is removed. I think it would be cool if people were inherently good but a large margin of them just arent. To quote Dr. Cox from Scrubs "...people aren't chocolates. D'you know what they are mostly? Bastards. Bastard-coated bastards with bastard filling…"


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well said. +10

Irony:

War on poverty = more poverty
War on drugs = more drugs
War on crime = more crime

And so on, ad infinitum

Federal Reserve Bank Official:

Dont worry, Mr. President, we can print all the paper you need to fight whatever war you want to start and never end, because, all your stuff are belong to us, eventually.



> For me the most frustrating part with most of this is not that protests are happening, altho CHOP is ridiculous and it angers me its even thing, but the solutions proposed are rooted in social experimental ideas that failed in the 60s and 70s already. You just have to look up the "War on poverty" which stole money from law enforcement budgets. Hell I think NYC in the 70s was one of the worst places to live with its crime rate. That is what happens when the fear of punishment or getting caught is removed. I think it would be cool if people were inherently good but a large margin of them just arent. To quote Dr. Cox from Scrubs "...people aren't chocolates. D'you know what they are mostly? Bastards. Bastard-coated bastards with bastard filling…"
> 
> - sansoo22


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*MLBPA, owners clear final hurdles; players set to report to camps July 1*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> To quote Dr. Cox from Scrubs "...people aren't chocolates. D'you know what they are mostly?* Bastards. Bastard-coated bastards with bastard filling…"
> *
> - sansoo22


*+1*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
NATIONAL PRALINES DAY - June 24*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

More Corona Crazy Covid1984:

In England, bar staff must keep the contact info for all clientele for 21 days, starting now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> More Corona Crazy Covid1984:
> 
> In England, bar staff must keep the contact info for all clientele for 21 days, starting now.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


England is notorious for CCTV and data info but I believe all modern societies are keeping stride. 
You are born with a birth certificate number
You are issued a social security number
You have an employee/student number in most institutions
and a death you have a death certificate number
To keep it _woodworking related _even tool manufactures have serial numbers with data on it.


----------



## DS

Gives new meaning to the chant, "We're number one!"


----------



## kelvancra

On idiot mayors who combined branches of government (defined as tyranny) to take away Seattle polices' less lethal means of offense and defense, it would be REAL interesting to see if some police union picks up with the Public Duty Doctrine for a novel suit against the mayor. Under that doctrine, once a public agent takes control of you, they are responsible for your safety.

Any cop charged with cleaning up the mess she made [by doing nothing and emptying the precinct, instead of fortifying it with more police] who gets injured, or worse, because he or she could not, reasonably defend against attacks.

Many a suit has been filed against agencies for their agents' failure to protect their charges.

After a few successful rounds of Public Duty Doctrine suits, the Seattle We The People could sue the mayor for established negligence and such that caused them to suffer a judgement (chapter 4.96 RCW (for acts and omissions outside the scope of authority)).

Just as with civilians, the only thing that deters bad behavior in the peoples' agents is threat of suffering legal judgements or even imprisonment.

Guess it's time for, in addition to stuff like term limits, laws that, more clearly, compel the prosecution of public agents who, knowingly and willfully violate law, including neglecting their duties.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gives new meaning to the chant, "We're number one!"
> 
> - DS


As for CNC knowledge you are #1 but as an employer seeking applicants for your CNC shop that you posted here- but I never got a reply from my application * :>(*
I was looking forward to working alongside you and taking me to those LV steakhouses.


----------



## DS

Hired a guy Monday. You missed out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

POLITICS
*U.S. appeals court orders judge to dismiss case against former Trump national security advisor Michael Flynn*

*Subject: the financial burdens of needing a lawyer*

I can only imagine the $$$ that Flynn is incurring. But for me what is the average cost for one of our LumberJocks who is charged with a crime. No reply needed "lot's of money" 
Remember to make good choices…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

How many Antifa and BLM agent provocateurs will it take to topple Mount Rushmore?

Dunno, but I hope some of ´em get a bruise or a twisted ankle or break a fingernail.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> How many Antifa and BLM agent provocateurs will it take to topple Mount Rushmore?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


None. They will have their elected officials pass a mandate to safely remove them at the taxpayer's expense


----------



## pottz

> On idiot mayors who combined branches of government (defined as tyranny) to take away Seattle polices less lethal means of offense and defense, it would be REAL interesting to see if some police union picks up with the Public Duty Doctrine for a novel suit against the mayor. Under that doctrine, once a public agent takes control of you, they are responsible for your safety.
> 
> Any cop charged with cleaning up the mess she made [by doing nothing and emptying the precinct, instead of fortifying it with more police] who gets injured, or worse, because he or she could not, reasonably defend against attacks.
> 
> Many a suit has been filed against agencies for their agents failure to protect their charges.
> 
> After a few successful rounds of Public Duty Doctrine suits, the Seattle We The People could sue the mayor for established negligence and such that caused them to suffer a judgement (chapter 4.96 RCW (for acts and omissions outside the scope of authority)).
> 
> Just as with civilians, the only thing that deters bad behavior in the peoples agents is threat of suffering legal judgements or even imprisonment.
> 
> Guess it s time for, in addition to stuff like term limits, laws that, more clearly, compel the prosecution of public agents who, knowingly and willfully violate law, including neglecting their duties.
> 
> - Kelly


good idea if the mayor wont do her job she should be terminated and fined for negligence causing risk to peoples lives and property.


----------



## bandit571

Protesters want the arsonist released..the one that burned down a Wendy's?

Sure…just put up the required Bail money….

What? No bail? Too bloody bad….


----------



## DS

DW,
Did you see this guy?

https://www.lumberjocks.com/Max11221122/blog/131244

Has the same Laguna CNC as you. Has it in his garage AND inside additional enclosure.
Claims its cause of the neighbors.

His wife draws a stricter line than even mine.

Making guitars, apparently.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Protesters want the arsonist released..the one that burned down a Wendy s?
> 
> Sure…just put up the required Bail money….
> 
> What? No bail? Too bloody bad….
> 
> - bandit571


Mayor Durkan would probably commission a statue if she did it in Seattle.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> On idiot mayors who combined branches of government (defined as tyranny) to take away Seattle polices less lethal means of offense and defense, it would be REAL interesting to see if some police union picks up with the Public Duty Doctrine for a novel suit against the mayor. Under that doctrine, once a public agent takes control of you, they are responsible for your safety.
> 
> Any cop charged with cleaning up the mess she made [by doing nothing and emptying the precinct, instead of fortifying it with more police] who gets injured, or worse, because he or she could not, reasonably defend against attacks.
> 
> Many a suit has been filed against agencies for their agents failure to protect their charges.
> 
> After a few successful rounds of Public Duty Doctrine suits, the Seattle We The People could sue the mayor for established negligence and such that caused them to suffer a judgement (chapter 4.96 RCW (for acts and omissions outside the scope of authority)).
> 
> Just as with civilians, the only thing that deters bad behavior in the peoples agents is threat of suffering legal judgements or even imprisonment.
> 
> Guess it s time for, in addition to stuff like term limits, laws that, more clearly, compel the prosecution of public agents who, knowingly and willfully violate law, including neglecting their duties.
> 
> - Kelly
> 
> good idea if the mayor wont do her job she should be terminated and fined for negligence causing risk to peoples lives and property.
> 
> - pottz


There is absolutely no accountability for public official's irresponsibility in WA State. If there was, I could get the propane bomb addressed. My nephew who is a county sheriff did a little research into getting them held accountable for the high risks they ignore here. He says it is a form of fraud, but unless the FBI comes in to investigate and prosecute, nothing will be done.

I was at the county prosecutor's office a couple years ago to see if they could do anything. One of the ladies in the office lives in Auburn. She overheard the issues. She was livid. They held a mini staff meeting while I was there to try to find a way to prosecute Auburn or the officials. Ultimately, they are very limited as they are setup to prosecute felonies brought to them by law enforcement. If these [email protected][email protected]$ the run this city kill a few and/or destroy a few houses I am sure nothing will be done unless the Feds come in and do it. They came to clean up Seattle corruption in the late 60s. Time for them to come sweep the west side of this wicked state from Olympia to Everett.

We really need to get police and fire to be governed by boards of commissioners made up of knowledgeable people instead of demagogues who are not capable of considering fact. Psychological researchers will not say the inability to consider fact in decision making processes is a mental illness, they just say it depends on how you define critical thinking. Basically they are evading the question so they do not get accused of saying 80% of the population is stupid.



> Irony:
> 
> War on poverty = more poverty
> War on drugs = more drugs
> War on crime = more crime


This had to have been on the 90s. The late great Paul Harvey mentioned one day we had spent the value of the stock market plus the value of all the farm land in the US on the War on Poverty with nothing to show for it. Poverty was worse than ever and the pride of those who previously struggled was destroyed. They now expect a handout instead of being embarrassed to need a little help.



> And so on, ad infinitum
> 
> To quote Dr. Cox from Scrubs "...people aren't chocolates. D'you know what they are mostly? Bastards. Bastard-coated bastards with bastard filling…"
> 
> - sansoo22
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Amen!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS- thanks for the info I didn't see this one.


----------



## kelvancra

On complaints, be it about propane tanks or what have you, oral complaints are, often, worthless. For example, a friend had me help a guy out of Kettle Falls. His tenant did around forty thousand in damages on exit (eviction). For example, he tipped over two hot water tanks, ripping out plumbing and wiring, stole two wood stoves, damaged nearly every wall, broke every window and so on.

The guy called the local cops, who inspected the damage, then told him it was a civil matter. I wrote a criminal complaint, which was about four pages long and was by way of declaration. I told him to serve it on the cops. He did and they responded "[h]e will, probably, be in jail by the end of the week."

That is the difference I've seen, over and again, between giving just an oral complaint and a written one.

You can even have fun with a complaint. You can, outright, state the complaint is, addition to a complaint, to put agents responsible for dealing with such issues on notice of a crime [or violation of a critical code], to establish a public record the agents were made aware of an issue, in event they ratify the improper act, such as by refraining from acting on it.

In WArshington, it's easy to scare the living hell out of towns, cities and counties. Do some public records requests (chapter 42.56 RCW) seeking documents by which you can determine all permit fees collected for the last, say, two years. Add to that, a request for documents the government would rely on to support an argument it put ALL the money collected from the permit back to what the fee was charged for.

If the town, city or county cannot show it used the money for the thing for what it was charged, it can be compelled to pay all the money back, because the fee becomes an improperly established and enforced tax.


----------



## corelz125

There are pics comparing NYC in the 70s to Germany after ww2 can't tell the difference really. They did away with bail in NY for minor crimes so don't even need to worry about bail money to get out.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Kelly, You're talking like the guy I've been looking for for about a decade. All attorneys have said we have to have property loss, serious injury or fatality to have a cause of action.

The concrete wall without any kind of footing or embedded foundation with an engineer's evaluation saying that it does not meet wind load standards and being used as an illegal retaining wall on one end was built without a permit. They called it a fence, no permit required. Of course the code says you can't do that because it defines concrete walls as concrete walls. They botched engineer's correction by approving work it wasn't even done. Did not even dig the holes for the foundation work on the day of the approval!

The final report to council by the director of the department was presented to them in December 2018. When I found out I filed a public records request. The clerk couldn't find it. Later I found out from 2 city council members he presented it on paper. They don't save paper because if they ever need to refer to it, it is in public records. I put in a new public records request and the city clerk searched everything including that previous director's hard drive. She could not find any trace of it. Obviously why they put it on paper because he did not want his line of BS in public record for a knowledgeable person to read.

The state of Washington does not participate in the ISO. They have their own WA Surveying and Rating Bureau. It does not the verify building or fire department performance. It only verifies credentials. Credentials without performance is worthless and pointless. My experience indicates the whole thing is insurance fraud. That rating is used to evaluate risk and set premiums. Fortunately the city lets the state do electrical inspections. I expect they would cause electrical fires and electrocutions to dramatically increase based on their performance here.

I have written many complaints and spoken on record at council meetings. My insurance company and attorney told me to send them notifications by a certified mail. They should be an advantage for any survivors or heirs.

The propane tank was inspected at the time. I believe the inspector did not know about barriers. And even if it was properly inspected at the time of installation, it was turned into a total time bomb with additional landscaping work. That should require an additional permit, inspection and approval: at least it would in the electrical industry.

I did ask about qualifications for the fire marshal and chief and about investigations on their website. They claim to have one of the top 48 investigators in the state. I asked if I could consult with him. The fire marshal told me she would forward any questions she could not answer to him. I asked a few questions about how propane pools behind barriers when they surround 90% of the tank. Minimum wind speed to move propane. How deep it can accumulate with 1 and 5 mph winds. If they believed the product accumulates on the ground the way I witnessed working gas stations hot before OSHA. I saw it pool and flash off on a still day without barriers. It was located right where the code said it would be ;-)) She has been working on it for a week and a half. If that top investigator can identify the causes and code violations in a forensic investigation, he should be able to identify those issues in advance to prevent the need for a forensic investigation, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There are pics comparing NYC in the 70s to Germany after ww2 can t tell the difference really. They did away with bail in NY for minor crimes so don t even need to worry about bail money to get out.
> 
> - corelz125


Where are the pics? On the news they said Milwaukee has 100 million in damages.

The volunteer armed security force pulled out of the CHOP today. Some say they are going to the Space Needle at Seattle Center, some say they will stay and lock arms around the station when the police come back to it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Capitol Hill residents and businesses sue city of Seattle for failing to disband CHOP

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/capitol-hill-residents-and-businesses-sue-city-of-seattle-for-failing-to-disband-chop/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_062520033426+Businesses+sue+Seattle+for+failing+to+disband+CHOP_6_24_2020&utm_term=


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


 :>)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL BEAUTICIAN'S DAY - June 26*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Leftist digital media website Mashable has published a handy video for its readers on "how to take down racist statues", and has been allowed to promote it widely with absolutely no recourse on social media.*
https://mashable.com/video/hypothetically-tear-down-racist-statue/?europe=true


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*PEW ANALYSIS SHOWS ONLY 1 IN 6 BLM PROTESTERS ARE BLACK*
https://www.infowars.com/pew-analysis-shows-only-1-in-6-blm-protesters-are-black/

The best part of this is the video BET Founder Robert Johnson
and the numerical graph.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Rather funny, white people high-jack a black people movement, dominate it, and thus, dominate them. Gee, where have I heard of that before…......... Does LOL have an opposite? Like COL, fer crying out loud.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Seattle seems to be a leader in negotiating with the BLM. If mayor Durkan could get a small concession on provoking citizens to call 9-1-1 the majority of racism would be eliminated. Medved has been doing an annual poll since the 1980s. When he started less than 50% of Americans would consider voting for a black president. We elected Obama 2x. Today, 96% would consider voting for a black president and 94% would consider a woman.


----------



## bandit571

The funny thing about all these so-called Polls…...all depend on who is running them, and what they are trying to show…..I usually ignore jus about evety Poll out there….as they mostly seem to be talking out their a…...

Instead of billie clubs…issue the cops Cattle Prods for crowd control….shocking?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The funny thing about all these so-called Polls…...all depend on who is running them, and what they are trying to show…..I usually ignore jus about evety Poll out there….as they mostly seem to be talking out their a…...
> 
> Instead of billie clubs…issue the cops Cattle Prods for crowd control….shocking?
> 
> - bandit571


Most polls ask questions worded to achieve a predictable result. A common tactic is to ask questions to lead a person to change their mind. I like to screw with them occasionally when they call. ;-)) It helps get your phone number off the call list.

Cattle prods would probably be a lot better. I doubt they will leave an electrical burn a doctor could find. An electrical fencer will not. That can be a big advantage when trying to keep tools in a work van overnight rather than buying new tools every morning on the way to the job site.


----------



## corelz125

Here are some pics and some stories from the Bronx in the 1970s. 
https://allthatsinteresting.com/1970s-new-york-photos#15


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here are some pics and some stories from the Bronx in the 1970s.
> https://allthatsinteresting.com/1970s-new-york-photos#15
> 
> - corelz125


Seattle in the 20s?


----------



## pottz

> The funny thing about all these so-called Polls…...all depend on who is running them, and what they are trying to show…..I usually ignore jus about evety Poll out there….as they mostly seem to be talking out their a…...
> 
> Instead of billie clubs…issue the cops Cattle Prods for crowd control….shocking?
> 
> - bandit571


you got that right bandit !


----------



## pottz

> Here are some pics and some stories from the Bronx in the 1970s.
> https://allthatsinteresting.com/1970s-new-york-photos#15
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Seattle in the 20s?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


maybe all of american cities in a few years ? and people thought the survivalists were crazy,there lookin smarter everyday huh.


----------



## corelz125

The stories and pics are what happens when you forget and make believe the ugly past never existed you will repeat it. It took a few mayors and some time but it did change. Now if they give in to these protesters it will start to look like that all over again.

Lol the survivalist were the ones protesting when they weren't allowed out in public.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> The funny thing about all these so-called Polls…...all depend on who is running them, and what they are trying to show…..I usually ignore jus about evety Poll out there….as they mostly seem to be talking out their a…...
> 
> Instead of billie clubs…issue the cops Cattle Prods for crowd control….shocking?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> you got that right bandit !
> 
> - pottz


We buy Chinese crap, we imported their *C19*, why not buy some of those idle ex-*Tiananmen Square tanks*...
(*without the "civilian casualties"*).


----------



## pottz

> The funny thing about all these so-called Polls…...all depend on who is running them, and what they are trying to show…..I usually ignore jus about evety Poll out there….as they mostly seem to be talking out their a…...
> 
> Instead of billie clubs…issue the cops Cattle Prods for crowd control….shocking?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> you got that right bandit !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We buy Chinese crap, we imported their *C19*, why not buy some of those idle ex-*Tiananmen Square tanks*...
> (*without the "civilian casualties"*).
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


your right and that chinese crap buys more tanks,so lets say america has supplied china with a lot of tanks,and planes and ships,and guns and ….........nuclear weapons maybe? but what the hell we get cheap tools and other cheap crap right ? the only good thing for me is ill die before our kids pay the ultimate price,and it wont be cheap!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is a Crazy Corona story

How the Virus Won ~ Invisible outbreaks sprang up everywhere. The United States ignored the warning signs.

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-spread.html?campaign_id=2&emc=edit_th_20200626&instance_id=19696&nl=todaysheadlines&regi_id=54408515&segment_id=31898&user_id=7f7d3cc59e4bd258fd1c0dc11df06318


----------



## Peteybadboy

Early in my working days 1982? I had hunts point The Bronx as a territory. In by 10am out by 2pm. Everyone sitting on cars/hanging out…most likely no jobs. Those pictures on 70's NY brought back some memories.

We have our first case at our Golf Club, 83 year old I believe. Really sad. I don't know the person.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
NATIONAL HANDSHAKE DAY*










*Things are and will be different this year…
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## corelz125

Pete my father worked down there by St Marys park for over 30 years. It wasn't a place you wanted to be when it got dark.

Two bowling teams, one of all blondes and one of all brunettes, charter a double-decker bus for a weekend bowling tournament in London. The Brunette team rides in the bottom of the bus. The Blonde team rides on the top level. The Brunette team down below is living it up having a great time, when one of them realizes she doesn't hear anything from the Blondes upstairs. She decides to go up and investigate. When the Brunette reaches the top, she finds all the Blondes frozen in fear, staring straight-ahead at the road, and clutching the seats in front of them with white knuckles. She says, "What the heck's going on up here? We're havin' a grand time downstairs!" One of the Blondes looks up and says, "Yeah, but you've got a driver!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corona Crazy or Corona Liberation?*

*
Jobbie Nooner* (Detroit MI) - Gull Island - A woman in a blue bikini stood on the back of a large boat, a beverage in her left hand, her right middle finger held high.
Celebration and defiance were on display Friday at Jobbie Nooner, typically one of the largest boat parties in the United States.

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/06/26/boats-annual-jobbie-nooner-party/3263483001/



















Their behavior reminds me of a famous ancient Roman named- Juvenal, who coined the phrase "Bread and Circuses" used it to decry the "selfishness" of common people and their neglect of wider concerns.


----------



## pottz

> Pete my father worked down there by St Marys park for over 30 years. It wasn t a place you wanted to be when it got dark.
> 
> Two bowling teams, one of all blondes and one of all brunettes, charter a double-decker bus for a weekend bowling tournament in London. The Brunette team rides in the bottom of the bus. The Blonde team rides on the top level. The Brunette team down below is living it up having a great time, when one of them realizes she doesn t hear anything from the Blondes upstairs. She decides to go up and investigate. When the Brunette reaches the top, she finds all the Blondes frozen in fear, staring straight-ahead at the road, and clutching the seats in front of them with white knuckles. She says, "What the heck s going on up here? We re havin a grand time downstairs!" One of the Blondes looks up and says, "Yeah, but you ve got a driver!"
> 
> - corelz125


beautiful my friend,you always make my day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corona Crazy Mask Issue*
The restaurant *"Sanitation Captain"*
This is an employee who does nothing but roams the restaurant armed with spray bottles and paper towels, like a bounty hunter for microbes.
Learn more: 
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/26/business/restaurant-reopenings-coronavirus.html?action=click&module=Top%20Stories&pgtype=Homepage










But think about the chemical molecules dispersed by the spray bottle that they use. Besides our health does the "sanitation captain" use a mask to protect himself. But importantly what about the woodworker as we fight fine dust.


----------



## pottz

just got back from our fav restaurant,had a great meal,but not a lot of customers,maybe 4 tables and a handful in the bar area,kinda sad he's really hurting but his problem is most of his customers are 50+ and those are the ones that are most fearful of going into public places.hey guys support your favorite restaurant they need help or maybe they wont be here next year.i didn't find it anymore dangerous than going to the local market like i did this morning.we do what little we can,but many will make a difference.help when you can,but do it safely.peace jocks and bon appetite !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The county was down below 50 a day and the state below 300 new cases a day. Looks like our daughter's hospital was right, 2nd wave in July. County is back to 100 a day and the state 500 a day. ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This is getting ridiculous. News reported a birthday party; 1 came with the bug, 18 took it home. Another event with 50 took it home ;-((

Meanwhile @ the CHOP. City crews went to clean up the area. Protesters sat on their plywood barricades and one laid down in the street. City crews waited all day and left at 2 PM. ;-)) Protesters want immediate 50% reduction in police funding re-appropriated to black communities. Free all protesters. The mayor will negotiate with them again tomorrow. ;-))

Protesters attacked the West Precinct of Seattle PD. Broke a window and there was an arrest. I wonder if the protesters will take it this weekend? ;-))) They only have 5 total. If they take another, Mayor Durkan may have to surrender ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My conspiracy theory is that time travel is real, and someone keeps coming back to try an fix 2020 by changing something, but every time they do, they unwittingly make it worse. How else do you explain the sudden disappearance of murder hornets? They saved us from those but at what cost???


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My conspiracy theory is that time travel is real, and someone keeps coming back to try an fix 2020 by changing something, but every time they do, they unwittingly make it worse. How else do you explain the sudden disappearance of murder hornets? They saved us from those but at what cost???
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Time travel is real not a conspiracy. When migraines were at their worst I regularly saw into the future. During the Dot Com Bust I saw the lows of the DOW and NASDAQ with 100 points. During the 9-1-1 Crash I was within a point of the DOW bottom. I asked Dr. Aroura, one of the premiere migraine researchers worldwide, if that was normal with migraines? She said it is quite common. There is no doubt in my mind that if one were to move beyond unbearable pain 12 hours a day every day to 24/7 your body would travel with the mind into the future.

My experience leads me to believe they are not coming back to the past it fix it. They are seeing into the future trying to make adjustments for better or worse depending on their motivations. It is too bad Evil has the upper hand at this time. I do wonder if Good will ever regain an advantage before total destruction makes that eternal battle a moot point? There is plenty of evidence ******************** Sapiens is in a reverse evolution cycle. ******************** Sapiens Sapiens was a common ancestor with Neanderthals. There is plenty of evidence the majority of the species is now ******************** Stultus. I am certain Darwin would agree the most logical result to be expected from Wise Wise Man to Wise Man to Stupid Man would be to Stupid Stupid Man. Hopefully the adjustments will be taken over by critical thinkers and humanity will get into a reversed evolution phase.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * How else do you explain the sudden disappearance of murder hornets? They saved us from those but at what cost???*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


only to replace with another scenario- The blood-sucking tiger mosquito is back in Michigan and its bite is worse than its buzz


----------



## corelz125

Those tiger mosquitos are the worst. Hard to catch them and kill them.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Those tiger mosquitos are the worst. Hard to catch them and kill them.
> 
> - corelz125


We have them here. Voracious little buggers. I am aiming to make some bat houses, someday, as I have read that bats eat an enormous amount of mosquitos in a night.


----------



## pottz

yeah we have tiger mosquitoes here too,they like the feet and ankles.time to stock up on spray.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The CHAZ Funniest Home Videos*


----------



## corelz125

They chew up my ankles like crazy. Thats one thing that was made in China that was well made the tiger mosquito.

Todays joke.
Based on statistics, the most used sexual position among married couples is doggy style… The husband sits and begs, while the wife rolls over and plays dead.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

In fact, only female mosquitoes bite, causing those red itchy welts on your skin. They need the nutrition in your blood to develop their eggs.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> They chew up my ankles like crazy. Thats one thing that was made in China that was well made the tiger mosquito.
> 
> Todays joke.
> Based on statistics, the most used sexual position among married couples is doggy style… The husband sits and begs, while the wife rolls over and plays dead.
> 
> - corelz125





> *The CHAZ Funniest Home Videos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW, That proves the ******************** Stultus is in progress. A real dilemma; calling for help from those they are trying to eliminate ;-)) ;-))

- corelz125, It is a thing I didn't have anything in my mouth when I read that joke. I'm certain it would have exited through my nose onto the keyboard! ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Governments eye new taxes on cigarettes, homes and tech giants to pay for budget shortfalls. Or maybe we should consider- Can the Sanders Financial Transactions Tax Raise Trillions And Cut Speculation?

https://www.taxpolicycenter.org/taxvox/can-sanders-financial-transactions-tax-raise-trillions-and-cut-speculation

Fellow LJocks a day of recording is coming for COVID19- why not tax those at the top versus my home and consumer goods? I post this because I am a burdened taxpayer…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

https://mavenroundtable.io/theintellectualist/news/driver-ignites-firework-at-blm-protest-protester-tosses-it-back-into-his-car-BV1hbiTLy0-Bfe4ydeKt-w?fbclid=IwAR1LAQR70wZrrNWpAswkwteAS-oKaX269fKO0vouE7ekxO9wLCkOhJPZupE


----------



## sansoo22

I was on another message board about wealth and taxes not long ago. I kid you not that one so called intelligent economist said the wealthy are taxed appropriately already. They make up 40% of the income tax. I don't know what kind of math they teach in college these days but if 1% of the population controls 90% of the wealth then my old school math tells me they should be responsible for 90% of the total taxes collected. Did i forget to carry a two or something?

If we shored up the loop holes in our current tax codes and worked on simplifying them we wouldn't have to raise taxes on anyone. Maybe start with corporate and investor tax codes. Often people argue that it would stifle innovation and stop investors form investing. I find that pill to large to swallow. Greed got us to where we are today and as long as people can make money they will continue to be greedy. A greedy leopard doesn't change its spots.


----------



## pottz

> They chew up my ankles like crazy. Thats one thing that was made in China that was well made the tiger mosquito.
> 
> Todays joke.
> Based on statistics, the most used sexual position among married couples is doggy style… The husband sits and begs, while the wife rolls over and plays dead.
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO!!!


----------



## kelvancra

Then there is the other school:

1) A loophole is nothing more than right government has not stolen from you; and,

2) Rather than more government and socialism, we need more of the republic we were guaranteed, and on a much smaller scale.



> I was on another message board about wealth and taxes not long ago. I kid you not that one so called intelligent economist said the wealthy are taxed appropriately already. They make up 40% of the income tax. I don t know what kind of math they teach in college these days but if 1% of the population controls 90% of the wealth then my old school math tells me they should be responsible for 90% of the total taxes collected. Did i forget to carry a two or something?
> 
> If we shored up the loop holes in our current tax codes and worked on simplifying them we wouldn t have to raise taxes on anyone. Maybe start with corporate and investor tax codes. Often people argue that it would stifle innovation and stop investors form investing. I find that pill to large to swallow. Greed got us to where we are today and as long as people can make money they will continue to be greedy. A greedy leopard doesn t change its spots.
> 
> - sansoo22


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corona Crazy-
Orange County Democrats condemn 'racist' comments by John Wayne, call for airport to drop his name. The resolution asked the board to restore its original name: Orange County Airports.


----------



## pottz

> Corona Crazy-
> Orange County Democrats condemn racist comments by John Wayne, call for airport to drop his name. The resolution asked the board to restore its original name: Orange County Airports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


cmon enough people,now it's just getting *stupid !!!!*


----------



## bandit571

There was a line in the Dr. Strange movie

"no, steven…you…lack…a…spine"

As do 90% of all the Pols around today.

Freedom of Speech? yeah, riiiight…

The term "Dixie" came from 2 white surveyors …..A Mr. Mason, and a Mr. Dixon…..who happened to draw a line, on a map, separating two states…I seem to remember that line was the Northern Border of Maryland.

Line was referred to as the Mason-Dixon Line.


----------



## sansoo22

> Then there is the other school:
> 
> 1) A loophole is nothing more than right government has not stolen from you; and,
> 
> 2) Rather than more government and socialism, we need more of the republic we were guaranteed, and on a much smaller scale.
> 
> - Kelly


Loopholes such as Corporate Inversion aren't a right anyone should have to begin with. If you do business here you pay tax here. Deciding you like Ireland's corporate tax structure better so you buy a European company and then move your corporate HQ overseas to pay less taxes in the US is a farce that damages our economy.

I make the assumption that thru simplification of government via common sense, removal of legal fluff, and bureaucracy that the end result would be a smaller, more agile, effective government. I often use tax codes as examples because the IRS is the biggest example of overbloated and obfuscated government agency I can think of.


----------



## pottz

a good example of corporate greed is apple,billions of dollars in off shore accounts,sheltered from us taxes,yet we allow it.i have never bought an apple product nor will i,not because they dodge huge amounts of taxes but because other companies have better product.my company phone used to be an android,great phone,then we switched companies and now we have i phones,pieces of ********************,calls dropped,i cant even make a call inside my offive half the time.we need to stop big corps from evading us taxes they should pay.dumb ass kids line up overnight to get the next latest greatest i phone.apple is a lot smarter than our politicians thats for sure!! ok im done ranting.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…Mayor Moonbeam? Doesn't roll off the tongue…like Jerry Moonbeam, does it….

Like the man says…."Ya just can't fix stupid"


----------



## kelvancra

On matters of IR codes, I, CERTAINLY, cannot argue. Even IR goons cannot decipher their agency codes.

I worked an IR case back in 92, which went before a grand jury. They, originally, worked as a protection for We The People, but have been bastardized to the point they are, instead and now, tools of the agents doing work for the benefit of their agencies.

Things I learned would make a patriot inclined individual rethink what they thought they knew. I know of agents who tried to con citizens into murdering an IR target. Such was the stuff of the Congressional hearings on relative matters back in that day.

Those things aside, it is not an all or nothing thing (corporate taxes and the rich). A corporation may pay no taxes, but may pay out much of its profits to wages and other overhead. Subsequently, those benefiting from it's existence pay the tax load, but couldn't without those jobs.

Then there is the Zucker Sucker and Gates thing. While they MAY deserve what they gained, they should pay taxes on what lines their pockets so well they can influence governments. But that is not corporate tax issues, that is profit from the operation of the corporation.

quote (in part)

Loopholes such as Corporate Inversion aren't a right anyone should have to begin with. If you do business here you pay tax here. Deciding you like Ireland s corporate tax structure better so you buy a European company and then move your corporate HQ overseas to pay less taxes in the US is a farce that damages our economy.

I make the assumption that thru simplification of government via common sense, removal of legal fluff, and bureaucracy that the end result would be a smaller, more agile, effective government. I often use tax codes as examples because the IRS is the biggest example of overbloated and obfuscated government agency I can think of.

- sansoo22
[/QUOTE]


----------



## sansoo22

> a good example of corporate greed is apple,billions of dollars in off shore accounts,sheltered from us taxes,yet we allow it.i have never bought an apple product nor will i,not because they dodge huge amounts of taxes but because other companies have better product.my company phone used to be an android,great phone,then we switched companies and now we have i phones,pieces of ********************,calls dropped,i cant even make a call inside my offive half the time.we need to stop big corps from evading us taxes they should pay.dumb ass kids line up overnight to get the next latest greatest i phone.apple is a lot smarter than our politicians thats for sure!! ok im done ranting.
> 
> - pottz


Feel free to rant about Apple as long as you want pottz. They are terrible and should feel terrible for being so terrible. I work for a wireless carrier and NO ONE I know in an actual tech field there carries an iphone. Being a software architect I need a laptop that isn't locked down by the IT nerds. The worst decision they could ever make was give me an Apple mac book. It collects dust unless I need to present in a meeting. The rest of the time I use a custom built mini PC with Linux on it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

If you dont play their game, they dont win! According to US tax code, the only "income taxes" that are mandatory and legal are for Corporate Gains, and those of foreign nationals working in the States. Below link, you have a former director of the IRS admitting in congressional testimony that the Income Tax is VOLUNTARY!

https://www.c-span.org/video/?c4455340/user-clip-irs-head-steve-miller-admits-income-taxes-voluntary

No where in the 80million pages of "Code" does it state explicitly that US citizens are by law bound to pay Income Tax. Fact.

According to US law, I will be told, I am required to file an Income Tax Statement/form ever year eventhough I do not live in the States. I dont, and havent filed one for 18 years. Yet, I have no problem renewing my passport, or upon entering the US in the seldom event that I come-a-visitin. One would think that if I have committed a crime by not filing, then I would have been red-flagged and would have issues with passport renewal or re-entering the country. But no, so…..............

Going against the system is never easy, and if one does, one should be prepared to fight the long tough fight because the enemy will without doubt attempt to cut your head off.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Check this out. I can buy any tool I want . Just make one or two of these per day.

https://www.matthiaskaupermann.com/luxury-cornhole


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Check this out. I can buy any tool I want . Just make one or two of these per day.
> 
> https://www.matthiaskaupermann.com/luxury-cornhole
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Beautiful stuff but you have to sell your stuff and that is the hard part. Keep your dreams alive and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
NATIONAL ALASKA DAY*










This is for you AlaskaGuy- and make sure to celebrate with some "Mutkut"


----------



## corelz125

Two guys, one old, one young, are pushing their carts around the grocery store when they collide. The old guy says to the young guy, "Sorry about that. I'm looking for my wife, and I guess I wasn't paying attention to where I was going." The young guy says, "That's OK, it's a coincidence. I'm looking for my wife, too… I can't find her and I'm getting a little desperate." The old guy says, "Well, maybe I can help you find her… what does she look like?" The young guy says, "Well, she is 27 yrs. old, tall, with red hair, blue eyes, is buxom wearing no bra, long legs, and is wearing short shorts. What does your wife look like?' To which the old guy says, "Doesn't matter,-- let's look for yours."


----------



## pottz

> Check this out. I can buy any tool I want . Just make one or two of these per day.
> 
> https://www.matthiaskaupermann.com/luxury-cornhole
> 
> - Peteybadboy


looks like im getting into the corn hole business!.who in the hell buys those at that price,insane.i guess there are people with so much money their brains shut down and their wallets pop open.we gotta find those people guys.


----------



## pottz

> Two guys, one old, one young, are pushing their carts around the grocery store when they collide. The old guy says to the young guy, "Sorry about that. I m looking for my wife, and I guess I wasn t paying attention to where I was going." The young guy says, "That s OK, it s a coincidence. I m looking for my wife, too… I can t find her and I m getting a little desperate." The old guy says, "Well, maybe I can help you find her… what does she look like?" The young guy says, "Well, she is 27 yrs. old, tall, with red hair, blue eyes, is buxom wearing no bra, long legs, and is wearing short shorts. What does your wife look like? To which the old guy says, "Doesn t matter,-- let s look for yours."
> 
> - corelz125


love it buddy.


----------



## pottz

> *
> NATIONAL ALASKA DAY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for you AlaskaGuy- and make sure to celebrate with some "Mutkut"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i was gonna celebrate too but for some reason my market didn't have muhtuk ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> NATIONAL ALASKA DAY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for you AlaskaGuy- and make sure to celebrate with some "Mutkut"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i was gonna celebrate too but for some reason my market didn t have muhtuk ?
> 
> - pottz


I'm hoping that AKguy will post- For this was the food that he was going to serve to our friend Rich and myself upon our visit. Why I canceled was not because of that beautiful whale meat but because of the sleeping accommodations in the shop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *we gotta find those people guys.*
> 
> - pottz


*+1*


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Check this out. I can buy any tool I want . Just make one or two of these per day.
> 
> https://www.matthiaskaupermann.com/luxury-cornhole
> 
> - Peteybadboy


The crack smoke is strong with that fellow!


----------



## pottz

> Check this out. I can buy any tool I want . Just make one or two of these per day.
> 
> https://www.matthiaskaupermann.com/luxury-cornhole
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> The crack smoke is strong with that fellow!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


yeah if it's real i want some -lol. but hey it's made with "sapele mahogany" extremely rare wood !!! hey if he finds someone that will pay 5k for a pair of of corn holes then im sure they would pay 30k for a coffee table or 50k for a dining table.wow.

hey i bet suckerkarian would buy a set,i mean whats 5k to a billionaire.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Peteybadboy
> *
> The crack smoke is strong with that fellow!*
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Petey is one of us and I respect his reach out. It is sometimes wonderment of the prices of various woodworking art. For example, here is one of my 23hour CNC machine time creations- I needed $800 to cover machine costs- Did I sell any No, but I own and I am proud of my work. Success is measured on how you fell about yourself not what others say.


----------



## corelz125

DW there's a difference there you have a piece of art that's a board with a hole made in it. How much does sapele mahogany go for a board foot? It must be very very rare.


----------



## pottz

> DW there s a difference there you have a piece of art that s a board with a hole made in it. How much does sapele mahogany go for a board foot? It must be very very rare.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah 5k boards with a hole,guy must have a hole in his head,but hey if he find someone willing to pay ill applaud him.


----------



## sansoo22

You're paying for all those "skillz" to put those fancy bridal joints together. And someone has to glue up the panel, put it thru the planer, drill a hole, and spray some finish on it. A true craftsman should get paid 1k per hour or they aren't a real craftsman. I mean the more expensive a thing is the more rare it is or the more skill it took to make it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I love you guys it is about $machine tine (labor), cost of materials and profit. on this particular type of product.
IMO as stated below- but what is the $$$$ a person will pay


> You re paying for all those "skillz" to put those fancy bridal joints together. And someone has to glue up the panel, put it thru the planer, drill a hole, and spray some finish on it. A true craftsman should get paid 1k per hour or they aren t a real craftsman. I mean the more expensive a thing is the more rare it is or the more skill it took to make it.
> 
> - sansoo22


+1


----------



## pottz

> You re paying for all those "skillz" to put those fancy bridal joints together. And someone has to glue up the panel, put it thru the planer, drill a hole, and spray some finish on it. A true craftsman should get paid 1k per hour or they aren t a real craftsman. I mean the more expensive a thing is the more rare it is or the more skill it took to make it.
> 
> - sansoo22


i think your right 1k per hour is quite reasonable.it's funny when i did my my maloof rocker my neighbor loved it and wanted to buy it,he says how much do want,i said since youve bought some things from me in the past ill let it go for 4k,he says wow thats a lot of money.i said yes it's a lot of work,plus the wood alone was about 800 hundred.lets see 150 hours devided by 4000 comes out to a little over 26 bucks an hour but deduct the the cost of materials and it's more like 21 bucks and im not even considering supplies and electric costs.so if that guy can get 5k for two corn hole boards my rocker should fetch about 40k,a little more than sam got being the most famous woodworker of modern times.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You re paying for all those "skillz" to put those fancy bridal joints together. And someone has to glue up the panel, put it thru the planer, drill a hole, and spray some finish on it. A true craftsman should get paid 1k per hour or they aren t a real craftsman. I mean the more expensive a thing is the more rare it is or the more skill it took to make it.
> 
> - sansoo22
> 
> i think your right 1k per hour is quite reasonable.it s funny when i did my my maloof rocker my neighbor loved it and wanted to buy it,he says how much do want,i said since youve bought some things from me in the past ill let it go for 4k,he says wow thats a lot of money.i said yes it s a lot of work,plus the wood alone was about 800 hundred.lets see 150 hours devided by 4000 comes out to a little over 26 bucks an hour but deduct the the cost of materials and it s more like 21 bucks and im not even considering supplies and electric costs.so if that guy can get 5k for two corn hole boards my rocker should fetch about 40k,a little more than sam got being the most famous woodworker of modern times.
> 
> - pottz


*Pottz this is great +1 many ditto's*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*American Hero** IMO*









*
from the Villages in Florida*


----------



## sansoo22

I think establishing value for our work as makers or craftsman is one of the hardest things to do. The corn hole boards to me are worth materials plus $100 bucks because I could make one if I wanted to. A Maloof rocker on the other hand is something I don't have the skills to create yet so I would value it much higher.

On the flip side things like cutting boards or these corn hole boards are probably the same situation for someone who can't make one. Maybe not the $5k asking price but probably worth more than many of us would price them at. I think we sometimes forget that what seems rudimentary skills is like magic to someone outside of the craft entirely.


----------



## pottz

> I think establishing value for our work as makers or craftsman is one of the hardest things to do. The corn hole boards to me are worth materials plus $100 bucks because I could make one if I wanted to. A Maloof rocker on the other hand is something I don t have the skills to create yet so I would value it much higher.
> 
> On the flip side things like cutting boards or these corn hole boards are probably the same situation for someone who can t make one. Maybe not the $5k asking price but probably worth more than many of us would price them at. I think we sometimes forget that what seems rudimentary skills is like magic to someone outside of the craft entirely.
> 
> - sansoo22


so true, his corn hole boards are damn nice but he's no david copperfield of woodworking.


----------



## pottz

hey at least she can cook ;-)


----------



## corelz125

The husband picks up a case of Budweiser and puts it in the cart. "What do you think you're doing?" asks the wife. "They're on sale, only $10 for 24 cans" he replies. "Put them back, we can't afford them", demands the wife. They carry on with their shopping. A few aisles farther on, the woman picks up a $20 jar of face cream and puts it in the basket. "What do you think you're doing?" asks the husband. "It's my face cream. It makes me look beautiful," replies the wife. Her husband retorts, "So does 24 cans of Budweiser and it's half the price."


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of beer. Family Size. Question is, what size family???


----------



## BlasterStumps

Immediately available!! Lots and lots and lots and lots of damned annoying wind. Free, no charge, no returns.


----------



## pottz

> The husband picks up a case of Budweiser and puts it in the cart. "What do you think you re doing?" asks the wife. "They re on sale, only $10 for 24 cans" he replies. "Put them back, we can t afford them", demands the wife. They carry on with their shopping. A few aisles farther on, the woman picks up a $20 jar of face cream and puts it in the basket. "What do you think you re doing?" asks the husband. "It s my face cream. It makes me look beautiful," replies the wife. Her husband retorts, "So does 24 cans of Budweiser and it s half the price."
> 
> - corelz125


smart man-lol.


----------



## corelz125

A very thirsty one Brian


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL CAMERA DAY - June 29*










*Without the camera, George Floydd would not have gotten justice…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Immediately available!! Lots and lots and lots and lots of damned annoying wind. Free, no charge, no returns.*
> 
> - BlasterStumps


*
Finally, we have someone who has described the civil unrest that has been perplexing our society…
Welcome to Corona Crazy*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey at least she can cook ;-)
> 
> - pottz


*But with the CDC guidelines, you are to wear a mask and not kiss- no problem here. *

Pottz you outdid yourself on this one- +1


----------



## DS

The new CNC guy crapped out on us.

I guess we hired him away from a competitor and they gave him a huge raise to stay.

Oh well. At least he got an overdue raise out of it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Speaking of beer. Family Size. Question is, what size family???*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*IMO opinion the beer family starts with one or two and before you know it you are at 6 or maybe 12. How big do you want your family to be- your choice?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The new CNC guy crapped out on us.
> 
> I guess we hired him away from a competitor and they gave him a huge raise to stay.
> 
> Oh well. At least he got an overdue raise out of it.
> 
> - DS


*
Your post is a valid topic.* Who will fill these open positions? IMO the schools are failing in supplying viable candidates with shop experience in a machine shop. Back in the day, we had trade schools with hands-on experience with the machinery that they will be working with upon graduation. Today I hear stories on finding qualified help similar to yours. 
Just a thought, are there any apprentice process to work your way up in the shop? Best of luck to you and others who need talented employees to "Keep America Great". Thanks for the grassroots post on needing good employees.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NBA to paint 'Black Lives Matter' on sides of courts at Disney, per report*
https://www.cbssports.com/nba/news/nba-to-paint-black-lives-matter-on-sides-of-courts-at-disney-per-report/

WOW! as someone who is not black- IMO How do they get a pass on the discrimination?
My favorite is Bill Lambeer back with the Detriot Pistons


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corona thoughts….*

*Scientist Demonstrates The Effect Of Wearing A Mask Vs. Not Wearing One*
https://www.boredpanda.com/no-mask-vs-mask-experiment-rich-davis/?utm_sourc

On the other hand, we have- our Texan's love; their fervor 
*"Bar Lives Matter"*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Speaking of beer. Family Size. Question is, what size family???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


How many men does it take to carry it out to the party? ;-))


----------



## bandit571

" 99 bottles of beer on the wall…"

Sounds like a title to a song….almost as bad as the one about a " lovely bunch of coco nuts "


----------



## Peteybadboy

Something different….No Sahara dust storm in Southern Fla. In Puerto Rico its pretty bad. Have a great day. I'm going to play Golf, then my sister will visit from S.C. she is going crazy from the shut down.


----------



## corelz125

Not looking very promising for CA pottz starting to shut some stuff back down.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Not looking very promising for CA pottz starting to shut some stuff back down.
> 
> - corelz125


Guys we are in a pandemic the is no vaccine. Myself, I read and listen to various viewpoints and make an attempt to keep alive. I credit the grace of God and the second amendment- Pottz let us know if you are still with us.

*Corona Crazy*

*Covid patient suffers four-hour erection after coronavirus 'triggered priapism and blood clots'*
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/12002080/coronavirus-patient-suffers-4-hour-erection-priapism-blood-clots/
Today I learned about "priapism"

*McDonald's Halts Reopening Plans as U.S. Coronavirus Cases Grow*
https://www.wsj.com/articles/mcdonalds-halts-reopening-plans-as-u-s-coronavirus-cases-grow-11593639013
I get my McD's in the drive-through and have lunch in my truck listening to SIRUS radio-

*Sheriff vows to deputize gun owners if protests turn violent*
https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/jul/1/darryl-daniels-clay-county-sheriff-vows-deputize-g/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL POSTAL WORKER DAY - July 1*









*
I will never forget getting my draft notice in 1969…*


----------



## pottz

> Not looking very promising for CA pottz starting to shut some stuff back down.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah i really feel for our restaurants one of which is good friend that raises hundreds of thousands for the local charities.what really pisses me off is the govanator takes no consideration for the restaurants employees having just gotten back to work or the the loss of food that will be given away or thrown in the dumpster because they get no consideration as to a few days to down shift.what the hell did they think when they reopened businesses,that the new cases would drop!!! common sense it would of course rise.we need to vote every single politician out of office in november and send a message,were tired of idiots trying to benefit themselves.and i say term limits so these dumb [email protected]#ks cant make a living off us.this is just a sad chapter in america but with the power of our vote we can change things.we may be on the verge of the next modern civil war.the reason the constitution gives us the right to bear arms is for when our government stops listening to the people,and i think were just about their guys.i pray for peace.good night.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> *Corona Crazy*
> 
> *Covid patient suffers four-hour erection after coronavirus 'triggered priapism and blood clots'*
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/12002080/coronavirus-patient-suffers-4-hour-erection-priapism-blood-clots/
> Today I learned about "priapism"
> - Desert_Woodworker


LOL! Now that's crazy!
You must live a sheltered life?
Thought every one knew who Priapus is? 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Priapus








Was common school joke to call folks a Priapus when I was growing up, as four letter words earned a detention.

Side notes:
- Extended 'Priapism' is a negative side effect of taking little blue pill needed by the less fortunate.  
- One of my other anonymous identities used on a less civilized online forum is Priapus. When I act like a Priapus cranium, no need for explanation. HaHa
Yes, I am phunny some times. 

Be Safe, Not Sorry.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thanks Pottz, you got people here that care about you and the continuation of Corona Crazy…*

*Corona thoughts- Contact Tracing *










https://www.who.int/news-room/q-a-detail/contact-tracing

*Stay on top of this for they want and will come into your homes… I would love your thoughts
if not there is always tomorrow…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> LOL! Now that s crazy!
> 
> *Thought every one knew who Priapus is? *
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


The person or the medical condition of Priapus?

More importantly for the empathy for those who have experienced Priapus…
I give thanks to being able to post my thoughts. Good day, I learned something.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*World UFO Day - July 2, 2020*


----------



## moke

I have two thoughts as I have read all your posts here recently….

1. If you drink that family pack of Pabst and your wife is home, there is a good chance that family will grow and you will need all that beer….If nothing else, to dull the noise of all those children…

2. If I had a four hour erection, I would spend that time in a women's prison!

Just sayin'....


----------



## corelz125

Florida is breaking records now with positive cases. They seemed to think the virus was gonna take the summer off and lay on the beach drinking strawberry daiquiri's. They hoped the heat would kill it but it ran wild all over the world and the heat never slowed it down.

Two tall trees, a birch and a beech, are growing in the woods. A small tree begins to grow between them, and the beech says to the birch, "Is that a son of a beech or a son of a birch?" The birch says he cannot tell, but just then a woodpecker lands on the sapling. The birch says, "Woodpecker, you are a tree expert. Can you tell if that is a son of a beech or a son of a birch?" The woodpecker takes a taste of the small tree and replies, "It is neither a son of a beech nor a son of a birch, It is, however, the best piece of ash I have ever poked my pecker into."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LOL- Mike +1


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I have two thoughts as I have read all your posts here recently….
> 
> 1. If you drink that family pack of Pabst and your wife is home, there is a good chance that family will grow and you will need all that beer….If nothing else, to dull the noise of all those children…
> 
> 2. If I had a four hour erection, I would spend that time in a women s prison!
> 
> Just sayin ….
> 
> - moke


+2

But man, a women´s prison is just crammed with diesel D´s and ugly bettys and potato butts and toothless meth addicts.

I would aim to spend that time with kitty:


----------



## pottz

> I have two thoughts as I have read all your posts here recently….
> 
> 1. If you drink that family pack of Pabst and your wife is home, there is a good chance that family will grow and you will need all that beer….If nothing else, to dull the noise of all those children…
> 
> 2. If I had a four hour erection, I would spend that time in a women s prison!
> 
> Just sayin ….
> 
> - moke


damn mike i always knew you had a wild side.but im goin with brians kitty cat-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I have two thoughts as I have read all your posts here recently….
> 
> 1. If you drink that family pack of Pabst and your wife is home, there is a good chance that family will grow and you will need all that beer….If nothing else, to dull the noise of all those children…
> 
> 2. If I had a four hour erection, I would spend that time in a women s prison!
> 
> Just sayin ….
> 
> - moke
> 
> damn mike i always knew you had a wild side.but im goin with brians kitty cat-lol.
> 
> - pottz


*
Does your Beagle get along with cats?
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Two tall trees, a birch and a beech, are growing in the woods. A small tree begins to grow between them, and the beech says to the birch, "Is that a son of a beech or a son of a birch?" The birch says he cannot tell, but just then a woodpecker lands on the sapling. The birch says, "Woodpecker, you are a tree expert. Can you tell if that is a son of a beech or a son of a birch?" The woodpecker takes a taste of the small tree and replies, "It is neither a son of a beech nor a son of a birch, It is, however, the best piece of ash I have ever poked my pecker into."
> 
> - corelz125


+1 the joke put a smile on my face. thx


----------



## pottz

well cali is startin to heat up rapidly with new cases too,so all the beaches are shutting down for the holiday weekend along with bars and restaurants.also no fireworks shows this year.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- Yes to what you said- city living in a lockdown… It is having a negative vibe on society, but there is and are some very nice people left. You and others have Corona Crazy to peek in on other LumbeJocks. Thanks


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- Yes to what you said- city living in a lockdown… It is having a negative vibe on society, but there is and are some very nice people left. You and others have Corona Crazy to peek in on other LumbeJocks. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


so true the one nice thing thats happened is ive got to meet neighbors i never knew,and some very nice people.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This "virus pandemic" may not last long because it was made in China, but we can be sure there will come another one from the exact same place.

Why? Because Hubei province itself is a giant virus factory. Our advanced biolabs, in total, are miniscule in comparison. In Hubei, they use massive amounts of glyphosate(roundup), so the soil microbiome is on the verge of extinction, and all the micro-organisms in the soil are trying to compensate, to survive the onslaught. What do bacteria do when they are under stress? They make viruses. In addition, there is very large scale pig production in Hubei, with very high antibiotic usage. So imagine massive lakes of pig slurry, contaminated further with residual anti-biotics, and again, bacteria under extreme stress also making trillions upon trillions of viruses. On top of all that bacteria-virus production, there is tremendous air-pollution in Hubei due to the particular air-currents that converge there, air pollution that may turn a benign virus into something more dangerous, with the inclusion of cyanide for example. And interestingly, cyanide poisoning causes the same exact effects to the blood as is being reported with Covid19, ie., the blood´s inability to carry oxygen.

Some fun virus facts:

50% of human DNA was given to us by viruses.

The ability for stem cells to differentiate and become specialised liver cells or lung cells or blood cells was encoded into our DNA by a retro-virus.

Viruses are not living, and therefore, cannot be killed.

Viruses are nothing more than sequences of genetic code.

Bacteria make viruses to upgrade their genetic code.

Humans make viruses all the time.

The segment of human DNA that allows women to create the placenta was given to us by a virus, and we would not be able to procreate without that upgrade.

Any living cell has the ability to "understand" whether a virus is beneficial, harmful, or useless, and chooses accordingly.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Some fun virus facts:
> 
> 50% of human DNA was given to us by viruses.
> 
> The ability for stem cells to differentiate and become specialised liver cells or lung cells or blood cells was encoded into our DNA by a retro-virus.
> 
> Viruses are not living, and therefore, cannot be killed.
> 
> Viruses are nothing more than sequences of genetic code.
> 
> Bacteria make viruses to upgrade their genetic code.
> 
> Humans make viruses.
> 
> The segment of human DNA that allows women to create the placenta was given to us by a virus, and we would not be able to procreate without that upgrade.
> 
> *Any living cell has the ability to "understand" whether a virus is beneficial, harmful, or useless, and chooses accordingly.
> *
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*+ WOW!* To address the bold comment- Maybe it is why we as humans- "whether a virus is beneficial, harmful, or useless, and chooses accordingly"

Marriage

Food and beverages

Most importantly what we "POST" on the forum.

Again nice post


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Mask no mask- vaccination or non-vac- Will you do it?*

*Trial of Moderna Covid-19 vaccine delayed, investigators say, but July start still possible*
https://www.statnews.com/2020/07/02/trial-of-moderna-covid-19-vaccine-delayed-investigators-say-but-july-start-still-possible/
then
*Protest versus Africa's 1st COVID-19 vaccine test shows fear*
https://www.fox5ny.com/news/protest-versus-africas-1st-covid-19-vaccine-test-shows-fear


----------



## pottz

china,when you talk like that brian it just makes me want to vacation in hubei province,sounds very stimualting,even romantic ;-) and ill bet they make bbq ribs-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> This "virus pandemic" may not last long because it was made in China…
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Unfurtunately, as with all their cheap crap, when it stops working they give you a full replacement that works, free of charge!


----------



## pottz

> This "virus pandemic" may not last long because it was made in China…
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Unfurtunately, as with all their cheap crap, when it stops working they give you a full replacement that works, free of charge!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


the duck is in the house!!!!!hey lets hope so.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is a different perspective on life in our America of by gone days.

https://rabbidaniellapin.com/carl-reiners-privilege/

And Seattle news now that CHOP is closed : https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/health/coronavirus-daily-news-updates-july-2-what-to-know-today-about-covid-19-in-the-seattle-area-washington-state-and-the-world/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_070220233225+Record+high+for+new+coronavirus+cases+in+Washington+state_7_2_2020&utm_term=


----------



## pottz

> Here is a different perspective on life in our America of by gone days.
> 
> https://rabbidaniellapin.com/carl-reiners-privilege/
> 
> And Seattle news now that CHOP is closed : https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/health/coronavirus-daily-news-updates-july-2-what-to-know-today-about-covid-19-in-the-seattle-area-washington-state-and-the-world/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_070220233225+Record+high+for+new+coronavirus+cases+in+Washington+state_7_2_2020&utm_term=
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


so tired of those that want to tear apart people like carl riener for their "privelage" in life.get over it and do what you can to make a better life for yourself,stop whining and get off your lazy ass!!!excuses excuses,many have plenty,those that want a better life dont have time for it.figure it out.

so chopped has finally been"chopped".what the hell took so long mayor.time to resign and let someone,god knows who that is,and fix the fricken mess she made.good luck seattle and god bless,you deserve a lot better!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## torus

> ... What do bacteria do when they are under stress? They make viruses.
> ...
> Some fun virus facts:
> ...
> Bacteria make viruses…Humans make viruses….Any living cell has the ability to "understand"…
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


WOW indeed….

I think not all Facebook "wisdom" should be blindly transmitted… It should stay there.


----------



## bandit571

"Take me home to the Paradise City…where the grass is green and girls are pretty….oh won't you please take me home.."

Theme song for this thread?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here is a different perspective on life in our America of by gone days.
> 
> https://rabbidaniellapin.com/carl-reiners-privilege/
> 
> And Seattle news now that CHOP is closed : https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/health/coronavirus-daily-news-updates-july-2-what-to-know-today-about-covid-19-in-the-seattle-area-washington-state-and-the-world/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_070220233225+Record+high+for+new+coronavirus+cases+in+Washington+state_7_2_2020&utm_term=
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> so tired of those that want to tear apart people like carl riener for their "privelage" in life.get over it and do what you can to make a better life for yourself,stop whining and get off your lazy ass!!!excuses excuses,many have plenty,those that want a better life dont have time for it.figure it out.
> 
> so chopped has finally been"chopped".what the hell took so long mayor.time to resign and let someone,god knows who that is,and fix the fricken mess she made.good luck seattle and god bless,you deserve a lot better!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


A lot of that "privilege" is earned through hard work.

It would be interesting to know how much of the virus 3x increase in the last week is from CHOP. It is primarily in young people. King county averaged 45 new cases / day the last week of May and the first 2 weeks of June. CHOP started June 8. This week we averaged 135/day. The news media will never admit CHOP is at the bottom of it if it is. This will get worse and worse until the "victims" agree to participate in the solution.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL EAT YOUR BEANS DAY - July 3*


----------



## Peteybadboy

In fla before we opened up (4-5 weeks) the ave age of infection was 63, since opening up the ave age is 33. We stopped serving booze in bars. We are also testing an enormous amount of people. Waiting lines go for miles. After removing booze at bars The rate of infection should go down.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> In fla before we opened up (4-5 weeks) the ave age of infection was 63, since opening up the ave age is 33. We stopped serving booze in bars. We are also testing an enormous amount of people. Waiting lines go for miles. After removing booze at bars The rate of infection should go down.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1 let's hope so- public opinion supports this. Stay vigilant.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*CHAZ the finale*






I just came across this video that shows some progress on cleaning the place up. So sad, and I am still trying to figure out how these people were trying to make my society better, but by offering a Socialist viewpoint. I lived through the 1960's Hippies- IMO similar but today they are better organized and funded. Poof! now they are dispersed… similar to 1969 Woodstock, which lasted 3 days not 3 weeks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This "virus pandemic" may not last long because it was made in China…
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Unfurtunately, as with all their cheap crap, *when it stops working they give you a full replacement that works, free of charge!
> *
> - LittleBlackDuck


Lot's of wisdom in the bold- The COVID19 mutates and changes into an improved version to improve their effectiveness. Maybe the Chinesse virus will give them more creditability.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I hope that others are preparing for the 4th of July…*

*You Can Leave Your Mask On: Nudists Wear Just One Item in Covid Times*


----------



## moke

I stopped watching the news about 3 months ago….for obvious reasons, but has there been a resurgence in other countries too, or did the disease end too soon for one party to topple the other?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> ... What do bacteria do when they are under stress? They make viruses.
> ...
> Some fun virus facts:
> ...
> Bacteria make viruses…Humans make viruses….Any living cell has the ability to "understand"…
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> WOW indeed….
> 
> I think not all Facebook "wisdom" should be blindly transmitted… It should stay there.
> 
> - torus


Sure, let´s not have any sort of intelligent discussion because that type of activity has never led to the betterment of the human condition nor understanding. And let´s make baseless assumptions about people we dont even know, because that is always a positive contribution, and anyway, it is just good old fun. And let´s passive-aggressively fling oxymorons like "facebook wisdom" at anyone who maintains a viewpoint different than our own so to nullify in total all that they say. And let us not, EVER, consider alternative ideas because that is not the way in which science is advanced, and which, is repugnant in a free and open society; everybody knows that.

I prefer to maintain a holistic view of our universe, everything that is, is in harmony, checks and balances, sometimes creative, sometimes benign, sometimes destructive. Take the Sun for example. The sun gives light and warmth and all things thrive, the creative force. Day passes to night, and the Sun is still there indirectly yet maintaining the balance of charge in our solar system, the benign force. And when protective measures are lacking, the Sun may be as a warrior that slays, the destructive force. Now, let´s look at the mosquito. The mosquito in its benign state is only concerned with procreation, it´s base drive is to reproduce. The mosquito, as creative force, provides nutrition to a host of living creatures, from bat to fish. And like the Sun, the mosquito can also be, under the right circumstances, a slayer of other lifeforms. I could go on with a multitude of examples, but the argument is made.

So, is it not logical to postulate that a virus has the same abilities, as a creative force, as a benign force, and as a destructive force? I contend that it is logical. I contend that it is probable if all other elements in the universe have this innate ability.

A link to support some of what I have written in the previous post, notice this is NIH.Gov. This is the type of info I source if I want to learn.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK209710/

If all viruses are out to kill us, to replicate at the cost of destroying the host cells, then how do we explain that 50% of our DNA was implanted by viruses? Does that not suggest that at least some viruses can be beneficial?

In conclusion, a thought experiment. When is it that we become "sick?" Is it when we are in optimum health that we get sick? Or is it when there is stress on the system, or a portion of it, and thus we become sick?

My universe is simple, beautiful, and logical. I hope yours is too.


----------



## torus

> ...
> Sure, let´s not have any sort of intelligent discussion because that type of activity has never led to the betterment of the human condition nor understanding. And let´s make baseless assumptions about people we dont even know, because that is always a positive contribution, and anyway, it is just good old fun. And let´s passive-aggressively fling oxymorons like "facebook wisdom" at anyone who maintains a viewpoint different than our own so to nullify in total all that they say. And let us not, EVER, consider alternative ideas because that is not the way in which science is advanced, and which, is repugnant in a free and open society; everybody knows that.
> ...


Brian,

I *had hoped* that you will not take it personally.

It is impossible to discuss in any form mix well known fact and (how to say it nicely?) incorrect statements.
Stressed bacteria do not start makes viruses. Stressed bacteria often becomes more virulent. It is not the same! 
And the same goes for most other "facts". Human do not 'make' viruses - virus use cells to reproduce itself.
Yes, there is exchange of genome sequences between viruses and host cell (it goes both direction!). Most of the viruses genome insertions happened when humans do not exist yet. So 50% number is understatement. 
You see there are 4 nucleotide in DNA. I would say 100% of human DNA has the same nucleotide as DNA-virus.
What about the RNA-viruses - mathematically speaking it is 75% Because in RNA Thymine is replaced with Uracil.
So I would say 75-100%% 

My point is transmitting incorrect 'facts' is more harmful than you think. We all should be careful with it… Otherwise statues of Columbus will start falling…



> ....
> My universe is simple, beautiful, and logical. I hope yours is too.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I am sure it is… You are lucky man!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This is getting crazier all the time. Mutation in new coronavirus increases chance of infection.

https://www.emergencyemail.org/newsemergency/anmviewer.asp?a=22425&z=58


----------



## sansoo22

The city I live in straddles two states and both went on mandatory mask orders this week. It doesn't bother me too much. I'm not big on being social to begin with so I keep a few in my truck and put one on when I go somewhere.

I had to go into the office once this week and they have all sorts of new rules but they are well executed. We have hand sanitizer outside all restrooms and the elevators. They have squares marking the distance you should be from ppl while waiting for the elevator or riding one.

Its a minor annoyance but if it keeps the economy open and ppl employed I'm all for it. I'm lucky that every job function I have can be done from home. Only reason I even had to go to the office was to get a new phone. Other's aren't so fortunate so to me the mask is my small part to help them get back to work.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ok, Torus. I accept all the points you make.

You obviously have some knowledge in this area. So we can perhaps have a discussion about it.

I admit that I may have misused the term "fact," in some but not ALL of my assertions. Some of those assertions are indisputable, a one or two are conjectural, some I over-simplified for the sake of brevity, and I appologize for categorizing those one or two as "fact." And I should be more careful, you are correct.

My original aim was only to counter the idea that viruses always connote morbidity and mortality, and will forever try to kill us.

The captures below are clipped from an article in sciencealert.com, and I can provide the link if requested.

As this article states, viruses are an important part of our immune system; they protect us from other invaders! Also, it is admitted in this article that our understanding is still in its infancy. There is still much we do not know. When I wrote "humans make viruses," and "bacteria make viruses," I concede that I should have made that statement clearer; I should have said that we "reproduce" viruses on a continual basis. And I hold that there can be genetic benefits for doing so, and too, that there is greater purpose here, above and beyond mere propagation of a virus.

But how viruses are made was not really the point. The point was, and is, that perhaps there is more to this relationship between host cells and viruses, more that we do not, as yet, understand. There are certain viruses that render some plants drought resistant, for example; a discovery that has only very recently been made. Oncolytic viruses replicate selectively in cancer cells and destroy them without harming noncancerous cells, as another example of a recent discovery. About one week after birth, one gram of baby poop will contain about 100million virus particles, so clearly, if they were all out to do us in, we wouldnt survive long. In mice, herpes virus confers resistance to bubonic plague. Some researchers theorize that viruses are remnants of THE original life form, that would make us humans their descendants.

I suggest that there is more to this inter-relationship, that there is a grand, beautiful, self-correcting, self-regulating, fundamental co-relationship between the virus and the host cells. Through this co-dependant relationship, we have evolution of species by way of genetic updating. Just as we patch faulty computer code with updates, it is the virus that patches faulty genetic code by way of the rare beneficial mutation. I do not think such is outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Interesting posts guys- keep up the good work.


----------



## pottz

> Interesting posts guys- keep up the good work.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it's all good until someone gets hurt,as long as the boys play nice the cricket stays quiet ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*Gents*, we will never solve the world's crises on a woodworking forum.


> ... Its a minor annoyance but if it keeps the economy open and ppl employed I m all for it. I m lucky that every job function I have can be done from home. Only reason I even had to go to the office was to get a new phone. Other s aren t so fortunate so to me the mask is my small part to help them get back to work.
> - sansoo22


Well put *sansoo*!

When confronted by an obstacle like a *one-way street*, it may not be the direction *you want to go*, so either avoid it and stay isolated at home or join *everyone else* in the common direction. You only need 1 idiot to disrupt the flow… I'm sure we've all encountered such a frustrating situation. All could decide to change direction, however, it only takes 1 person to *follow the obvious, advertised directional signs* to disrupt that new flow and lead into chaos again.

Here in Victoria (Australia), hundreds of thousands of people are turned back to the status months ago because of a few dissidents. Borders are now locked yet there are people still trying to sneak across. Their (dissatisfied people) bitching and bucking the new rules is NOT going to make government and medical experts change their minds.

If we all follow the same path, we'll get to the *end of that one-way street* and *only then* we can the deviate and continue in our intended/desired direction.

Keep safe jocks… or at least occasionally wash them even if you self isolate.


----------



## pottz

> *Gents*, we will never solve the world s crises on a woodworking forum.
> 
> ... Its a minor annoyance but if it keeps the economy open and ppl employed I m all for it. I m lucky that every job function I have can be done from home. Only reason I even had to go to the office was to get a new phone. Other s aren t so fortunate so to me the mask is my small part to help them get back to work.
> - sansoo22
> 
> Well put *sansoo*!
> 
> When confronted by an obstacle like a *one-way street*, it may not be the direction *you want to go*, so either avoid it and stay isolated at home or join *everyone else* in the common direction. You only need 1 idiot to disrupt the flow… I m sure we ve all encountered such a frustrating situation. All could decide to change direction, however, it only takes 1 person to *follow the obvious, advertised directional signs* to disrupt that new flow and lead into chaos again.
> 
> Here in Victoria (Australia), hundreds of thousands of people are turned back to the status months ago because of a few dissidents. Borders are now locked yet there are people still trying to sneak across. Their (dissatisfied people) bitching and bucking the new rules is NOT going to make government and medical experts change their minds.
> 
> If we all follow the same path, we ll get to the *end of that one-way street* and *only then* we can the deviate and continue in our intended/desired direction.
> 
> Keep safe jocks… or at least occasionally wash them even if you self isolate.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


thank you you my friend for your wisdom and input,no joking this time,i love when you come in and share your opinions,you have a lot to give.thank you i hope you join us more,peace.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Gents*, we will never solve the world s crises on a woodworking forum.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


The reason that I appreciate this forum is because I appreciate many of the fellow LJocks thoughts. I may agree or disagree with what people post. Let me say the problem of propane tank storage has some very interesting posts. 
As for, " we will never solve the world s crises" and we as humans probably won't, but we need people who can contribute some "thought" for those of us who are trying to stay sane in a crazy world.

Then I read this-
*
-"Barack Obama Says Women Could Solve Many Of World's Problems - Which Men Have Caused"*
https://www.npr.org/2019/12/16/788549518/obama-links-many-of-world-s-problems-to-old-men-not-getting-out-of-the-way

As many of are aware of tomorrow July 4th-
Looking forward to hearing from our patriots out there.
Blessings


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Trump is speaking tonight at Mt Rushmor-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> Theme song for this thread?*
> 
> - bandit571


My choice is-





*"I'm proud to be an American" *

Trump's opening song at his rally.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Then I read this-
> *
> -"Barack Obama Says Women Could Solve Many Of World s Problems - Which Men Have Caused"*
> https://www.npr.org/2019/12/16/788549518/obama-links-many-of-world-s-problems-to-old-men-not-getting-out-of-the-way
> - Desert Woodworker


*What he said was,*

"The former president said that if *women were put in charge* of every country for the next two years, the result would be gains "on just about everything," according to Singapore's Today.

"There would be less war, *kids would be better taken care of* and there would be a general improvement in living standards and outcomes," Obama said."

I barrack for *Barack*... 
What I read into that is that if women were in charge, men would have to stay at home and look after the kids… hence, *kids would be better taken care of*...

With my understanding attitude, I can't understand why my wives keep leaving me!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *With my understanding attitude, I can t understand why my wives keep leaving me!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Good to see you back with us. As for the wife's question? I hope other LJocks will post…*


----------



## pottz

> *
> Theme song for this thread?*
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> My choice is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I m proud to be an American" *
> 
> Trump s opening song at his rally.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> *
> Theme song for this thread?*
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> My choice is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I m proud to be an American" *
> 
> Trump s opening song at his rally.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


as an american a great song


----------



## pottz

> Then I read this-
> *
> -"Barack Obama Says Women Could Solve Many Of World s Problems - Which Men Have Caused"*
> https://www.npr.org/2019/12/16/788549518/obama-links-many-of-world-s-problems-to-old-men-not-getting-out-of-the-way
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> *What he said was,*
> 
> "The former president said that if *women were put in charge* of every country for the next two years, the result would be gains "on just about everything," according to Singapore s Today.
> 
> "There would be less war, *kids would be better taken care of* and there would be a general improvement in living standards and outcomes," Obama said."
> 
> I barrack for *Barack*...
> What I read into that is that if women were in charge, men would have to stay at home and look after the kids… hence, *kids would be better taken care of*...
> 
> With my understanding attitude, I can t understand why my wives keep leaving me!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i cant either duckie knowing you the way i do,well i gotta go too,bye-lol.


----------



## MSquared

LBD - They just didn't understand … simple.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz, did I post the 2,700 posts? I missed out at 2,000


----------



## pottz

to know the duck is to love the duck.medium rare with a nice sauce is my preferred way. ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, did I post the 2,700 posts? I missed out at 2,000
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes you did,congrats.im lookin for when corona crazy is no longer crazy though ;-\


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz, did I post the 2,700 posts? I missed out at 2,000
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yes you did,congrats.im lookin for when corona crazy is no longer crazy though ;-\n
> - pottz


Pottz- this is your forum. You got to keep an eye on us- similar to a pack of Beagle's


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> LBD - They just didn t understand … simple.
> 
> - MSquared


+1 Welcome to Corona Crazy


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, did I post the 2,700 posts? I missed out at 2,000
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> yes you did,congrats.im lookin for when corona crazy is no longer crazy though ;-
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz- this is your forum. You got to keep an eye on us- similar to a pack of Beagle s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


power to the beagle,but right now with all the fireworks banging here she doesn't have much power at the moment.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LBD - They just didn t understand … simple.
> - MSquared


Yeah *M²*, to think always I trusted them bringing me a cold beer and taking out/in the rubbish bin… in the dark!


----------



## pottz

> LBD - They just didn t understand … simple.
> - MSquared
> 
> Yeah *M²*, to think always I trusted them bringing me a cold beer and taking out/in the rubbish bin… in the dark!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*BEER* the king of vino talks beer,now thats thats rubbish !!!!! time for a new idol!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The reason that I appreciate this forum is because I appreciate many of the fellow LJocks thoughts. I may agree or disagree with what people post. Let me say the problem of propane tank storage has some very interesting posts.
> As for, " we will never solve the world s crises" and we as humans probably won t, but we need people who can contribute some "thought" for those of us who are trying to stay sane in a crazy world.
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW, If you look at psychological research you will see why we will never solve the world's problems. It is all very predictable. Our crazy corona here in the USA was preventable, but refusal to consider facts by know-it-alls who know mostly things that are not true. ;-(( Actually, there is evidence the world as we know it is not salvageable. Methane bubbling in the Arctic will seal the deal.

The propane code violations had 2 goals. 1 - Demonstrate the level of ignorance and /or greed of public officials willing to sacrifice safety, property and even lives as the demagogues pandering for the next highest office or reelection. Seattle Mayor Jenny Durkan is a perfect example. As she pandered to BLM, at least 2 black teenagers were killed in the CHOP, at least 3 more were wounded, and there was attempted rape, attempted arson, burglaries, and assaults. If black lives really matter why is she letting those things happen to them?

2nd reason - Brain picking. Never know when a knowledgeable person will see the issue and pop up with a solution. Fuel companies in the area did not respond to any questions other than to say safety is their primary concern. That is one of the world's five biggest lies. First thing Boeing said after the 737 MAX was grounded diving into the ground killing 346. If it were true, they would not have fired the safety engineers for slowing down production to meet FAA safety standards nor lied to the airlines, pilots and regulators worldwide. My insurance company telling me to notify the owner and city, obviously to recoup their losses, gave me an idea. I sent certified mail notifications to the fuel companies in the area about the issues and ask if they provided any consulting or safety evaluations.

One did send a fellow by last week to look at it. He explained why nobody will enforce the code here. It is distance. I also found a good gas explosion research paper that indicates they only consider the gas to be flammable at point of discharge. Those facts are negated by the 9+ earthquake, 32 tons of concrete, NFPA dissipation tests and personal experience seeing fumes pool in open areas without any barriers. OSHA has a report of 1 guy killed and 1 burned while standing in a pool of propane that leaked as they were working with it. There goes the assumption it is only flammable at the discharge point, eh?

I have always been curious what the extent of my injuries would have been if I had not moved away from the pumps on a still day when an iron worker took a torch to cut steel onto the overhead canopy. A friend who was moving tools in a tool box had a propane torch leak of not more than a couple cubic feet of propane explode. His shirt caught fire, his hair was gone and his face blistered and pealed for months. That, plus seeing the results of 2 guys fiddling with a 480 switchgear who should have just told the boss "Not only no, but hell no!" One's polyester shirt melted on him along plus other 3rd degree burns. The other was either killed or blinded. I can't remember; 30 + years ago. Anyway, there is a good chance I would have been in the same boat, blind or dead.

All the dissipation studies are based on 3 inch deep propane and 3 mph wind. We very seldom have 3 mph wind. When we do, it is normally into the trap, not clearing it. Say it can only pool 3 inches deep. I calculated the area, using the FBI's methods in an investigation and Bellingham, WA's conversion units posted about explosions. They had 3 kids killed by a pipeline leak in 1991. That caused a great improvement in pipeline safety in this state according to the Seattle Times. Anyway, the pool is the equivalent of 8 sticks of dynamite. My main objection to the policies of the mayor and city council is I do not want my wife, myself, our house nor any of our neighbor's to be the catalyst that provokes them to enforcing propane code in the city.

Anyway, HAPPY 4th!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> to know the duck is to love the duck.*medium rare* with a *nice sauce* is my preferred way. ;-)
> - pottz


I'm always saucy *pottzy*, you just gotta be the "Obama's woman" and do the cooking!... BUT…

*Medium rare???*... *PHYLISTINE!!!*... I like my meat blue!


----------



## pottz

> to know the duck is to love the duck.*medium rare* with a *nice sauce* is my preferred way. ;-)
> - pottz
> 
> I m always saucy *pottzy*, you just gotta be the "Obama s woman" and do the cooking!... BUT…
> 
> *Medium rare???*... *PHYLISTINE!!!*... I like my meat blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yes you are,but sometimes a little too spicey for my taste,and med rare is were it's at my friend,no wants dried out chewy duck-yuck.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *BEER* the king of vino talks beer,now thats thats rubbish !!!!! time for a new idol!
> - pottz


******************** *pottzy*, there is more than one way to "spell *alcohol*" or is it "have a *alcohol* spell"?... it's only the drinking of *alcohol* that has limited options…
*oral* or *intravenous*!


----------



## pottz

> *BEER* the king of vino talks beer,now thats thats rubbish !!!!! time for a new idol!
> - pottz
> 
> ******************** *pottzy*, there is more than one way to "spell *alcohol*" or is it "have a *alcohol* spell"?... it s only the drinking of *alcohol* that has limited options…
> *oral* or *intravenous*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i thought i knew you,but i guess you never really know anyone completely ? hey your still my idol i worship more than god !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Furthermore *pottzy*, "cold cheap red vino" doesn't sound as appetising as a "cold beer"… (hell did I just type that 6 letter word *doesn't*... *Mea culpa, Mea…. etc…*).

I remember when I used to drink white (before I convinced myself it was the red that was good for me)... 
I once ordered 2 casks of white in a bottle shop. The attendant said, "Sorry sir, we only have 1 cold one."... 
I told him, "Don't worry, if I take it out of the fridge, it'll warm up by the time I drink the first one."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corona Crazy Editorial- Happy 4th of July!*
The COVID-19 cases keep rising and we are still alive today 7-4-2020. 
Besides all the social celebrations across America… I pray that people living in America will come to know more about "freedom"… 
Given then taken… slowly like a mountain being eroded. I post this to protect future generations who want to live in freedom-
Read everything
Listen to others
Then make up your own mind
We may not solve the world's problems but we are able to contribute to the betterment of society that protects freedom.


----------



## pottz

happy 4th jocks i hope your all safe and well,here in l.a it's like world war III,INSANE TONIGHT!!!!! peace all.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

It is funny how the first photo reminds me of grandma in the Red Riding Hood story.

"My, Grandma, what big eyes you have…............


----------



## bandit571

Defund the Police in Chicago? Yeah…good luck with that…..


----------



## pottz

seems pretty quiet on lj's today everyone must have too much celebration last night,i know i did,didn't get to bed until after 2,guests just didn't want to go home !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL BIKINI DAY - July 5*










And since it is the 4th weekend-


----------



## corelz125

I saw some video from a news helicopter flying over L.A. last night. There was some display of fireworks seemed like every otber house. I guess a lot of people put that stimulus money into fireworks this year.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> It is funny how the first photo reminds me of grandma in the Red Riding Hood story.
> *
> "My, Grandma, what big eyes you have…............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1 More truth than humor, for this, is what we have today - we look and speak to a human head with eyes and a mask. For myself after seeing this and it appears to be a female then I check out her body style- then I say to myself maybe a mask isn't a bad idea. Recall the picture that Pottz posted of that unmasked woman…


----------



## pottz

> I saw some video from a news helicopter flying over L.A. last night. There was some display of fireworks seemed like every otber house. I guess a lot of people put that stimulus money into fireworks this year.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah it was the craziest ive ever seen,and* LOUD*!!! like i said when i went to bed after 2am it was stil banging pretty good.


----------



## pottz

> It is funny how the first photo reminds me of grandma in the Red Riding Hood story.
> *
> "My, Grandma, what big eyes you have…............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> +1 More truth than humor, for this, is what we have today - we look and speak to a human head with eyes and a mask. For myself after seeing this and it appears to be a female then I check out her body style- then I say to myself maybe a mask isn t a bad idea. Recall the picture that Pottz posted of that unmasked woman…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


those pic's remind me of some of out customers,mask under their nose or worse under their chin.i guess they think that counts as wearing a mask?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

-self deleted-


----------



## sansoo22

The smoke cloud from the fireworks here was picked up on Doplar Radar and was still visible early Sunday morning. Thankfully not much was going on after 11 pm. Between 9 and 11 was a whole other story though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The smoke cloud from the fireworks here was picked up on Doplar Radar and was still visible early Sunday morning. Thankfully not much was going on after 11 pm. Between 9 and 11 was a whole other story though.
> 
> - sansoo22


Thx for the update… I am rather surprised that today 7-5 there haven't been any booms, as of yet. Again, I need to look into this business just to see what some of them are making$$$ More importantly to me is why people are spending money to go up in smoke? Answer when I was young we as people like to make a boom. The boom we make is not like war, for we don't want blood and we want our human comforts.
When making boom,? I would love to hear from others why we want to make boom?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Not sure why they want to make expensive booms. Our ex-SIL would spend a couple thousand filling the back of his truck. He would set a business sign out saying his business was the sponsor and spend about 4 hours shooting it off. He started about 830 and went until 1230 or 1 or a little later depending on how much help he got from some of the kids. He save a few for New Year's. They were legal at our son's house. He had a 4th BBQ. He had over 100 there but too many strangers got invited and they didn't make their kids behave. They got into everything in the house so they quit having it.

To me the only ones worthwhile are the mortars that shoot 9 to 15 shots that burst a few hundred feet up. I'm too cheap to spend $50 to over $100 on them. Especially when I can see more than I care to see sitting in the yard with cold ones ;-)


----------



## pottz

yeah this morning it was very hazy as the sun peeked through the smoke from last night,it's about 9pm right now and i can hear the booms going off in the distance,i would have thought they got it out of their system last night,more money to blow up than brains i guess.well after last nights late bedtime im callin it a night boys,gotta get up at 4:30am and start a new week,peace jocks.


----------



## sansoo22

In my 20s I dated a girl who's dad had a lake house in the Ozarks. He was a construction super and had a hookup on fireworks I'm not 100% sure was legal for us to have. All the families that had houses on that cove would come out to see use light stuff off. That was a lot of fun mainly because we had an audience and things with a very large boom.

I also went dynamite fishing with him a couple of times which is a whole other type of fun.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Not sure why they want to make expensive booms. Our ex-SIL would spend a couple thousand filling the back of his truck. He would set a business sign out saying his business was the sponsor and spend about 4 hours shooting it off. He started about 830 and went until 1230 or 1 or a little later depending on how much help he got from some of the kids. He save a few for New Year s. They were legal at our son's house. He had a 4th BBQ. He had over 100 there but too many strangers got invited and they didn't make their kids behave. They got into everything in the house so they quit having it.
> 
> To me the only ones worthwhile are the mortars that shoot 9 to 15 shots that burst a few hundred feet up. I'm too cheap to spend $50 to over $100 on them. Especially when I can see more than I care to see sitting in the yard with cold ones ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thx for sharing


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> yeah this morning it was very hazy as the sun peeked through the smoke from last night,it s about 9pm right now and i can hear the booms going off in the distance,i would have thought they got it out of their system last night,more money to blow up than brains i guess.well after last nights late bedtime im callin it a night boys,gotta get up at 4:30am and start a new week,peace jocks.
> 
> - pottz


Don't worry Pottz- Desert_Woodworker will be there. Corona Crazy is important to many people just look at all of the views- Good night










*Pottz has left!*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, ladies and gents, 2020 is the first year I am not going to vacation in Fiji because of this Covid19 pandemic.

Usually, I do not go to Fiji because I am poor.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Well, ladies and gents, 2020 is the first year I am not going to vacation in Fiji because of this Covid19 pandemic.
> 
> Usually, I do not go to Fiji because I am poor.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Nice to have a better reason this year ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Well, ladies and gents, 2020 is the first year I am not going to vacation in Fiji because of this Covid19 pandemic.
> 
> Usually, I do not go to Fiji because I am poor.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Nice to have a better reason this year ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


:-]]


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

dw what national day is it ? maybe kfc?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

NATIONAL FRIED CHICKEN DAY - July 6










In the United States, July 6th chicken lovers across the country recognize National Fried Chicken Day by feasting at a nearby restaurant, home, or an outdoor picnic.

Scottish immigrants brought their tradition of deep-frying chicken in fat to the southern United States. After its introduction to the American South, fried chicken soon became a staple. Over time, cooks added seasonings and spices to enrich the flavor of the chicken.


----------



## bandit571

Couple of neighbors had a few leftovers….so NOW they are shooting those off…


----------



## pottz

> Couple of neighbors had a few leftovers….so NOW they are shooting those off…
> 
> - bandit571


yeah we had some last night too,nowhere near the level of the fourth.we'll see how many tonight,ill give em the day after but then my tolerance starts to drop fast!


----------



## sansoo22

We barely had anything last night. A few things early around 9 pm but was dead quiet by 11. I think so much crap was shot off on the 4th that barely anyone had anything left.

This was what radar picked up Saturday night









And this was Raytown the next morning









I guess if KC knows how to do one thing well its make an absolute butt load of noise. I think it was 2014 Arrowhead stadium hit something like 142 decibels during a Monday Night football game.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corona Crazy History Thoughts* on what was and is happening around this day- July 6th (before and after comparisons) 
The saying goes-------*"The more things change the more things remain the same."*

*Before: 
July 6, 1348* - Pope Clement VI issues a papal bull protecting the Jews accused of having caused the Black Death.

*Today:
July 6, 2020-* 
Hate incidents directed at Asian Americans and Pacific Islanders are exploding this year, according to advocates pushing for California Gov. Gavin Newsom to boost funding for programs fighting bias and add a cultural representative to his new COVID-19 task force.
Supporters and organizers of Stop AAPI Hate have documented 832 incidents across the Golden State in the last three months, with assaults and verbal tirades "becoming the norm" since the pandemic started, instigated by people following the inflammatory rhetoric of the nation's highest-profile leader, they say.

As George Washington did during the revolutionary war- 
*"Take time to give thanks" *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Well, ladies and gents, 2020 is the first year I am not going to vacation in Fiji because of this Covid19 pandemic.
> 
> Usually, I do not go to Fiji because I am poor.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


You saved a lot of money this year- here is a video that may help cheer you up-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We barely had anything last night. A few things early around 9 pm but was dead quiet by 11. I think so much crap was shot off on the 4th that barely anyone had anything left.
> 
> - sansoo22


*+1 on the complete post…*

*From my years of living, people seem to want to have the last- fireworks or WORD. *


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wild Corona Crazy days here in Seattle. WA set a new record of a 1060 new cases today.

Over the weekend a black guy hit and killed a white girl protesting with Black Lives Matter on the freeway. The state patrol has been closing the freeway every day for the protest for the last 3 weeks. After that girl was killed they announced they are going to arrest anyone walking on the freeway and reopen it.

Local news ran a poll about protesting on the freeway: 18% support and 82% oppose.

One of the most familiar faces from the CHOP was the arrested on the freeway driving a stolen car. No wonder he wants the Seattle police defunded.

The Black teenager killed driving into the CHOP a couple weeks ago was killed by Black CHOP volunteer security guard.

It looks like they need to coordinate the protest to keep it focused.

So, if anybody knows how to reverse 2020, now is the time to do it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*TopMax +1 COVID19 has not gone away nor is it foreseeable in the near future. *


> It looks like they need to coordinate the protest to keep it focused.
> 
> So, if anybody knows how to reverse 2020, now is the time to do it.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Protesters *- remove them as to why it is allowed to exist? and I thank God that they are not in my area.
It has been said that before WW2- Hitler was said to reply to Churchill on how to get rid of Mathamma Gandhi
he said, "just shoot him".

*"how to reverse"*- IMO COVID19 is a virus and unless you have a vaccination society needs to stand together, people we are in this for the long haul.- wear or don't wear a mask. People seem to find the limits of what is placed on them similar to traffic laws.

Thx for the update in your area…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, Wish I had better news.

BTW, The volunteer security guard was a gang member.

Forgot to mention a couple miles away 2 guys backed into a driveway, broke the windows out of a pickup and stole tools in the middle of the day on July 3rd. The owner followed them to an apartment house and called police, but they never showed up. I don't blame the cops. Why would they risk their lives or going to prison trying to arrest anyone for a few tools, especially when the courts will not prosecute? One of the messages with the post said it happened to his neighbor a couple days later.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> Well, ladies and gents, 2020 is the first year I am not going to vacation in Fiji because of this Covid19 pandemic.
> 
> Usually, I do not go to Fiji because I am poor.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> You saved a lot of money this year- here is a video that may help cheer you up-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I sure hope they spread the people out on that island. I'd hate to see it tip over because they put everybody on one side of the island.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I´d say this "defund the Police" movement is all a bluff. There is zero chance of that happening. The media blitz propaganda of race wars and anarchist riots with no police will scare people into demanding more police and military, not less. And there will be those happy to oblige. Nor will they come ta take yer guns. This is about selling you more, and the only evidence you need for that is to research who owns the lionshare of gun manufactures, entities like Blackrock. Sure, you could argue that, well, they did this in NY, and they did that in Cali, but its a political stunt, and they will just borrow more money they dont have to refund the police.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Some of the Seattle City Council are reported to be proposing defunding the police by 50%. The mayor is proposing cutting 20 million of 400 due to the economic disaster caused by the virus. That will cost them about 750 officers. Most agencies here have vacancies now. They can't find enough candidates. I don't think it will matter if they defund the police, too many are considering early retirement.

WA has 2A in the state Constitution. The activist judges that are being appointed to the Supreme Court may very well try to declare it null and void. They may very well make them illegal and follow the Australian style confiscation plan. Collecting them will be the issue. Sales last month were the highest since the FBI started the back ground checks. The driving force is women. 40 years ago there were very few women involved in shooting sports. Today we have a very active women group. The president of the club is a woman. They do training programs. They are not there for sport.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Some of the Seattle City Council are reported to be proposing defunding the police by 50%. The mayor is proposing cutting 20 million of 400 due to the economic disaster caused by the virus. That will cost them about 750 officers. Most agencies here have vacancies now. They can't find enough candidates. I don't think it will matter if they defund the police, too many are considering early retirement.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Maybe if providing bloody politicians with private security was stopped and they had to fend for themselves, they might put more effort into law enforcement.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Sales last month were the highest since the FBI started the back ground checks.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


So, I would say the marketing ploy, scare tactics, worked out well in terms of profit.

It is well known in product-marketing that scared people buy more stuff they dont need, especially women. This strategy is used all the time because it is profitable.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

On a slightly more amusing note:


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> On a slightly more amusing note:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That one should do the job ;-))

I don't think there is much marketing in the media here, politically incorrect. The Ring camera app and neighborhood media is full of prowlers trying doors all the time. Recent pregnant mother had someone trying all the windows and doors at 2:30 AM. She was home alone with a 2 year old. Police would not respond unless there was a break in. It doesn't take a lot of marketing to make a sale after that. Scare tactics provided by the local police or 911 operators.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Point taken, Bob, and its a good´un!

However, the Media in ALL its forms is nothing more than an advertising platform. All the chatter is used to keep one distracted until the sales pitch is made for whatever is on sale that day. That may be a cynical POV, but true nonetheless.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

These left wing whackos are not pushing firearms. They blame them for everything. If there is a stabbing or beating with a ball bat, it is not uncommon to see a firearm in the background behind the reporter. Seattle would ban them but state law preempts it. So far the laws are state wide. They have been pushing to change that for decades.

When the politicians are victims of their own policies things change quick. The CHOP marched on the mayor's house and they were cleaned out the next day or two. Somebody parked an old RV in front of a Seattle City Councilperson's house. They are allowed to park anywhere and everywhere. That changed that councilperson's mind ;-)) One place there are banned ;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz,

If your guests stay too long in NJ/NY we just kick them out. Time to go. It works.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz,
> 
> If your guests stay too long in NJ/NY we just kick them out. Time to go. It works.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah at a certain point you need too,i think im gonna get one of brians service animals,that should do the job-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

NATIONAL DIVE BAR DAY


----------



## kelvancra

Viva la article one, section twenty-four (Wash. Const. 1876/1889).



> . . . .
> 
> WA has 2A in the state Constitution. . . . Sales last month were the highest since the FBI started the back ground checks. The driving force is women. 40 years ago there were very few women involved in shooting sports. Today we have a very active women group. The president of the club is a woman. They do training programs. They are not there for sport.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## pottz

> NATIONAL DIVE BAR DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ILL DRINK TO THAT!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*then we have the restrooms*-


----------



## corelz125

This guys sticks his head into a barber shop and asks "How long before I can get a haircut?". The barber looks around the shop and says "About 2 hours". The guy leaves. A few days later the same guy sticks his head in the door and asks "How long before I can get a haircut?". The barber looks around the shop full of customers and says "About 2 hours". The guy leaves. A week later the same guy sticks his head in the door and asks "How long before I can get a haircut?". The barber looks around the shop and says "About an hour and a half". The guy leaves. The barber looks over at a friend in his shop and says "Hey Bill. Follow that guy and see where he goes". In a little while Bill comes back into the shop laughing hysterically. The barber asks "Bill where did he go when he left here?". Bill looks up and says "To your house".


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> looks up and says "To your house".
> 
> - corelz125


*+1* :>)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> This guys sticks his head into a barber shop and asks "How long before I can get a haircut?". The barber looks around the shop and says "About 2 hours". The guy leaves. A few days later the same guy sticks his head in the door and asks "How long before I can get a haircut?". The barber looks around the shop full of customers and says "About 2 hours". The guy leaves. A week later the same guy sticks his head in the door and asks "How long before I can get a haircut?". The barber looks around the shop and says "About an hour and a half". The guy leaves. The barber looks over at a friend in his shop and says "Hey Bill. Follow that guy and see where he goes". In a little while Bill comes back into the shop laughing hysterically. The barber asks "Bill where did he go when he left here?". Bill looks up and says "To your house".
> 
> - corelz125


good one buddy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Phoenix police chief requests FBI investigates officer-involved shooting*

https://ktar.com/story/3371509/phoenix-police-chief-requests-fbi-investigates-officer-involved-shooting/

*Political/Social changes that are happening in Arizona-* If you read and watch this with body cam footage you may wonder why society is going *Corona Crazy *















*WHY?* the hype over a suspected criminal- why?
More importantly, she is bringing in the FBI-* WHY?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corona Crazy Social Update from AZ- *
Tempe police seeking to ID elderly woman in aggravated assault case










https://ktar.com/story/3371508/tempe-police-seeking-to-id-elderly-woman-in-aggravated-assault-case/

*We could post more of the good versus Corona Crazy behavior. 
COVID symbols- any thoughts? *

*Today: *









*
Before*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That barber story reminds me of the concrete truck driver stories who see a car outside their house and fill it with concrete. That happened in Issaquah, WA. A friend worked for Cadman driving mixer for many years. One of the drivers went past the house and filled a car full of concrete. The tires popped from the weight. The concrete hardened enough before anyone tried to do a salvage operation it was a total loss. The management understood the situation the driver faced. There was no disciplinary action or charge for the concrete ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

NATIONAL CHOCOLATE WITH ALMONDS DAY


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, I got chocolate donuts today. Does that count?

Another wild CrazyCorona day in WW. Daily new cases are still over 2x what they were the 1st of June.

Hypocrisy abounds as anti gubbermint reaps the profits of Covid spending:

" The national press has been filled with stories this week about how the well-connected, the billionaires, the "white-shoe lobbying firms" and the most anti-government think tanks all got relief money under Congress' $2 trillion coronavirus rescue act.

"The latter includes no-new-taxes activist Grover Norquist, who infamously wants "to drown the government in the bathtub." Also the libertarian Ayn Rand Institute, and anti-debt crusader Citizens Against Government Waste. All these groups that pillory big government suddenly found common cause in lining up to get a piece of one of the biggest government spending programs of all time."

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/local-anti-tax-groups-find-even-they-need-big-government-aid-sometimes/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TSA_070820190559+Local+anti-tax+groups+find+even+they+need+big+government+aid+sometimes+Danny+Westne_7_8_2020&utm_term=

Hypocrisy continues to abound as there was no police response to violence in the CHOP:

"Just before two teenagers were shot at the Capitol Hill Organized Protest in the early morning hours of June 29, the scene outside the closed Seattle police East Precinct was one of confused chaos.
People ran. They yelled. There were unconfirmed reports of multiple shooters and multiple vehicles involved.
The shooting killed 16-year-old Antonio Mays Jr., left a 14-year-old boy in serious condition with gunshot wounds and effectively ended the city's waning tolerance toward the protest zone known as CHOP."

"Seattle police detectives didn't get to the scene until 7:45 a.m., police said, nearly five hours after the shooting. Police have not explained the delay."

I believe the purpose of the CHOP was to create a police free autonomous zone. Isn't that why the police station was boarded up?

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/everybody-down-what-happened-at-the-chop-shooting-that-killed-a-teenager-and-led-to-the-areas-shutdown/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TSA_070820165707+Video+shows+tumultuous+events+of+fatal+CHOP+shooting_7_8_2020&utm_term=


----------



## pottz

well it's long past due to end the tolerance for CHOP,seattle just needs to now wait for the long list of law suits that will be coming due to the negligence of the mayor and city officials to do the job they were elected to do,and thats to protect people and maintain law and order.,little of which happened.the dollars lost to businesses are huge and there gonna want to be compensated.so get ready to bend over mayor and take a spankin,then you can resign and call the best lawyer you can,oh but wait that will also get paid for by tax payers.makes me wanna move to seattle bob,a heavenly place- ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* your real-life journalism is needed and appreciated- thx 
*Corona Crazy Editorial*
*Valley school district to remove full-time campus resource officers- *
The district will allocate the savings - $1.2 million - toward a community-driven initiative on school safety,



















https://ktar.com/story/3372199/phoenix-union-high-school-district-to-remove-school-resource-officers/

Does anybody wonder why we have a teacher shortage? Do people feel safe in a gun-free zone? and yes the schools will reopen, but how will the schools reopen which is an issue that is being bantered about in the media?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The future*


----------



## 23tony

A lot of crazy, for sure.

Staying on general forum topic: I have been COMPLETELY unable to find any dust masks! Just plain old dust masks. I had ONE when I started drywalling a room addition, have been recycling that same one through the entire project!


----------



## moke

Topa-I enjoy your posts….well informed and right now from Seattle, interesting. I spent 38 years as a LEO. It was a small town next to large town, well…150K…the small town 5k. I also worked for a local SO part-time. It had 250 sworn officers. When I started, in 1980, we would have 200 to 250 applicants for testing. And testing was a zoo at best. I retired in 2017 and I was management at the end, we would have 25 applicants and 12- 15 would pass the tests, to be eligible for hire. Even as much as 10 years ago we would certify 3 list of 10 for consideration. Guys are retiring in droves, experienced patrolman are extremely cautious, not with officer safety issues but issues that could turn on them legally…..officers being charged with capital crimes while on duty, and even when found innocent of any "crime" they are being resurrected years later and charged or fired. Officers have split seconds to make judgment calls and determine the course of action. Lawyers have years to analyze and reanalyze and come up with some clearly outlandish theories to charge officers to please the public who are screaming that their relatives are innocent and angels. 
When the bad things begin to happen, whether its a shooting, fire or riot. We are mandated to run to the incident, while the brave lawyers and critics are huddled in a fetal position or running away. Then afterwards the criticism, charges and suspensions often begins…...why would anyone want to subject themselves to that? The pay is not that bad anymore, but even with that why? 
I can honestly say 95% of the cops on the street are good, honest folks with good intentions and good attitudes, but with the low numbers testing, doesn't it stand to reason that some folks that are badge heavy are going to slip through easier than before. When I started, we kept our nose clean knowing that there were 10 people waiting to pin on my badge, if I didn't toe the line….now there is .5? Our local Department's management still holds very high standards and will not bend if someone is less than stellar, but it is a constant struggle to keep people. We used to test every fall and hold the list to hire from, now they test 3 to 4 times a year. They keep standards up, so far, by having specific over sites, classes, and vigilant commanders, but sooner or later if things continue to deteriorate for the officers either officers will slip through or less officers will be on the street. The critics of LEO's, whether they are community leaders or activists, or ambulance chasing attorney's, need to see that they are the problem!

On the brighter side I still have multiple people a day thank me for my service, and current uniformed officers have throngs of folks thanking them, and shaking their hands. MOST folks get it….but the 20% that don't are ruining it. 
The problem is that 20% is far more aggressive than I can ever remember. And all they have to do is call the media with an accusation and the media will stir the pot to a frenzy. The small town I spent most my time in was a 10 person dept. It was great….the biggest problem was you may get tennis elbow from waving all the time.

As to your 2A point that if they ever come around to ordering guns picked up, who will they find to do it. That order would end up in a pandemic of blue flu! Can you imagine the life expectancy of the guys forced to do that?

I never thought I would see situations like this. Let's hope that better and cooler minds will prevail.

OK, rant over…..thanks for listening.


----------



## kelvancra

Sadly, on gun confiscation and blue flu:

1) Politicians, including judges, love end run arounds the law (intent be damned, even though that is a critical part of our law and addressed every day), so use taxes, tests (no irony that testing to vote was outlawed, but testing to exercise other rights keeps getting added) and so on to do what they cannot do outright.

2) Full on gun control next door (e.g., Chicago) can leak over next door.

In the end, as they say, a bit at a time and politicians and judges who like to legislate from the bench can violate rights, dishonor their oaths and otherwise make a mockery of public service. Look at The State of Washington, where you can't even loan your second amendment weapon.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A lot of crazy, for sure.
> 
> Staying on general forum topic: I have been COMPLETELY unable to find any dust masks! Just plain old dust masks. I had ONE when I started drywalling a room addition, have been recycling that same one through the entire project!
> 
> - 23tony


Respirators are like gloves- make sure they fit.

*July 9- Happy Birthday O.J.*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Imperial College, U.K., is the originator of the global lockdown, due to their early "expert" study showing that millions of people were gonna die from a virus so deadly you have to be tested to even know you have it.

Imperial College has just released a new study showing that you cannot get infected with the magic flu if you wear your underpants on your head. So thats great news.

And now experts are claiming that if you have gotten the virus, you can get it again, the antibodies you have produced first time around are not there to protect you, they are just there to hang out and meditate on the meaning of life for antibodies. Would that not suggest that a vaccine will be entirely useless; if indeed, they can develope a safe and effective vaccine against against a RNA respitory virus, which has never happened in the entire history of the world.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*July 9th Day*










*Iqaluit Nunavut Day celebrations featured a barbecue of burgers made from musk ox meat*
If AKguy is watching maybe you can have Musk ox to your menu? 
For others who don't know Alaska Guy is our LumberJocks King of Muktuk ( meal of frozen whale skin and blubber)


----------



## pottz

> *July 9th Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iqaluit Nunavut Day celebrations featured a barbecue of burgers made from musk ox meat*
> If AKguy is watching maybe you can have Musk ox to your menu?
> For others who don t know Alaska Guy is our LumberJocks King of Muktuk ( meal of frozen whale skin and blubber)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


all that muktuk talk is makin my mouth water dw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Protesters in Detroit create 'cop-free' zone near Belle Isle*









Dozens of demonstrators blocked East Grand Boulevard at Jefferson Avenue for about an hour on Thursday and created a "cop-free" zone for recreation activities as they called for defunding of police departments and investment in Black communities.

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/detroit-city/2020/07/09/protesters-detroit-create-cop-free-zone-near-belle-isle/5404859002/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *July 9th Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iqaluit Nunavut Day celebrations featured a barbecue of burgers made from musk ox meat*
> If AKguy is watching maybe you can have Musk ox to your menu?
> For others who don t know Alaska Guy is our LumberJocks King of Muktuk ( meal of frozen whale skin and blubber)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> all that muktuk talk is makin my mouth water dw.
> 
> - pottz


*
Have some for me-*


----------



## corelz125

The stories and videos in the media always start from when they are trying to arrest the person never the story of what happen before that. NYPD offices are retiring at rates 3 times higher than last year. Instead of ivnesting money from police funding into youth programs how about the parents parent their own kids and teach them right and wrong and to respect people.


----------



## pottz

> *Protesters in Detroit create cop-free zone near Belle Isle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dozens of demonstrators blocked East Grand Boulevard at Jefferson Avenue for about an hour on Thursday and created a "cop-free" zone for recreation activities as they called for defunding of police departments and investment in Black communities.
> 
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/detroit-city/2020/07/09/protesters-detroit-create-cop-free-zone-near-belle-isle/5404859002/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


this is not peaceful protesting,this is breaking the law,lets put an end to this kinda crap.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... how about the parents parent their own kids and teach them right and wrong and to respect people.
> - corelz125


Heavens forbid *corel*... didn't a MIB government official tap you wife the shoulder and said *"By the power invested in me you are hereby pregnant, we will look after your kid for the rest of his life"*? Hell, I hear it's demanded all over the world.


> ... I have been COMPLETELY unable to find any dust masks! Just plain old dust masks. I had ONE when I started drywalling a room addition, have been recycling that same one through the entire project!
> - 23tony


Do you have one of these in your workshop









that should have been transferred to your car? It's the best *2 way protection* for ducks and there is a faint belief that people should be smarter than ducks…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Protesters in Detroit create cop-free zone near Belle Isle*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> this is not peaceful protesting,this is breaking the law,lets put an end to this kinda crap.
> 
> - pottz


I hope TopMax posts tonight to give an update - but for Detroit and putting a stop to this? Just follow the never-ending protests in Hong Kong-- China has now begun…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+ 1 LBD*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Space our next frontier… *
*
NASA sending space robot to asteroid worth 'more than the global economy'*










https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/nasa-sending-space-robot-asteroid-22332229

PROTECT OUR FUTURE get those kids educated if we as Americans don't produce- then other countries will.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks Moke,

I have always been very curious about many things. Human behavior is close to the top. When I was a first year apprentice there was a 2nd year on the job. The foreman would tell us to do something and start a speech. Then he would tell me you are a farm kid, you don't need to hear this, go ahead a get started. 10 or 15 minutes later, the other kid would come and start working. I always wondered what I didn't need to hear?

I finally started reading a few articles on psychological research. No more than 40% of the people consider fact in their decision making process. Probably no more than 12 to 15% can identify a problem, engineer a solution and follow through to successful completion. How could enough people survive the last 250,000 years to form modern civilization at those rates? Prehistoric times, hunter gathers who did not consider fact and reality could not possibly have survived.

The areas totally controlled by those not considering reality are all metro areas. No scientific research behind this, but I have concluded the rural, agrarian areas that do not consider fact will not get any yields from their crops and quickly be eliminated. Moving into the metro area gives one the luxury of specializing and ignoring most fact. It must be an evolutionary process of some kind. Not sure how long it takes to abandon reality, but obviously some retain it. Most woodworkers would lose too many finger too fast if they ignore reality. ;-)

This CHOP demonstration seems to be based on the ultimate sin; profiling. Isn't declaring all police officers wicked and evil based on one incident, or a few, professional and racial profiling? Most officers are white.

DW, Not much to update today. Seattle can't get much worse can it? ;-)) 
My wife did say she heard on the news 5 states are having 100 deaths a day.

Many years ago I read somewhere there was an order for all firearms to be turned in to the local sheriff on WA's Olympic Peninsula during WWII. Only 2 or 3 rifles were turned in. I'm sure nearly every home was armed in those days. During the 50's and 60's every farm that I knew personally had firearms. When I was in Future Farmers of America in high school, we sold ammo in the fall before hunting season as a fund raising project. Girl Scouts had a monopoly on cookies, eh? ;-))

PS. The news showed a video of a woman in a food prep area in the CHOP area breaking everything in sight. Everyone questioning where the cops were? The precinct in the CHOP was closed, they were busy doing what they could about the murders and other violence, so breaking everything in sight was a low priority with the available manpower ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> The stories and videos in the media always start from when they are trying to arrest the person never the story of what happen before that. NYPD offices are retiring at rates 3 times higher than last year. Instead of ivnesting money from police funding into youth programs how about the parents parent their own kids and teach them right and wrong and to respect people.
> 
> - corelz125


Well said, Man. It all begins with Good Parenting. Poor parenting leads to poor results. And there is a very good reason why good parenting requires a Mother and a Father, who teach moral standards and set limits for their children.


----------



## 23tony

> The stories and videos in the media always start from when they are trying to arrest the person never the story of what happen before that. <...>
> 
> - corelz125


I remember back with the Rodney King mess, they kept showing the video on TV - and then once I got a chance to see the ENTIRE video, not where the news cut in on it. The 30-40 seconds before the cut-in point completely changed the context, and I am certain was a MAJOR part of the "Not Guilty" verdict that sparked the riots. Almost nobody knew what ACTUALLY happened, all they saw was a bunch of cops surrounding a black guy beating him.

Wasn't it Mark Twain who said "If you don't read the newspaper, you're uninformed; If you do read it, you're misinformed"? I learned a long time ago not to trust anything the "news" reports.



> I finally started reading a few articles on psychological research. No more than 40% of the people consider fact in their decision making process. Probably no more than 12 to 15% can identify a problem, engineer a solution and follow through to successful completion. How could enough people survive the last 250,000 years to form modern civilization at those rates? Prehistoric times, hunter gathers who did not consider fact and reality could not possibly have survived.


That doesn't surprise me one bit. It seems like most people decide based on emotion, then if they care about facts at all, go looking for facts that support their decision (and ignore any that contradict). It's practically impossible to engage in reasonable dialog when emotion is the motivator.



> Many years ago I read somewhere there was an order for all firearms to be turned in to the local sheriff on WA's Olympic Peninsula during WWII. Only 2 or 3 rifles were turned in.


IIRC, NY passed some sort of registration law a year or two ago, and I seem to remember something similar in NJ. Compliance was abysmal. New Zealand has ordered a turn-in of certain types of firearms, and even there, where there is no "Second Amendment" mindset, compliance is extremely low. Notice how the target of regulation most recently has been ammo instead?

The "ruling classes" seem to have forgotten Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed - we are rapidly losing that: take a look at compliance with things like mask mandates, stay-at-home orders and "no gatherings" rules, or the insane videos of fireworks in "no fireworks allowed" California this past weekend.

Side note, since the discussion seems to have gone there: I just read this morning that the BLM "leader" (whatever that means with that movement) in Philadelphia is calling for the US to close all overseas military bases and divert that money to local social programs.


----------



## 23tony

> ... I have been COMPLETELY unable to find any dust masks! Just plain old dust masks. I had ONE when I started drywalling a room addition, have been recycling that same one through the entire project!
> - 23tony
> 
> Do you have one of these in your workshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that should have been transferred to your car? It s the best *2 way protection* for ducks and there is a faint belief that people should be smarter than ducks…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Best I have is this









but it doesn't cover the face. I've actually thought about putting on an air pack and going shopping with that on, but I don't think the Chief would approve


----------



## corelz125

Four surgeons are comparing the type of patients they consider the easiest to operate on. The first surgeon says, "I like to operate on electricians, because when you open them up everything is color coded." The second surgeon says, "I prefer to operate on accountants, because when you open them up everything is numbered." The third surgeon says, "I think librarians are the easiest to operate on because everything inside them is in alphabetic order." The fourth surgeon says, "I've got you all beat. I like to operate on politicians best. They are by far the easiest because they have no guts, no heart, no spine and their head and behind interchangeable."


----------



## thedude50

I just hooked up with this thread I am going to sit here and read I'll the funny stuff right here in Reedley Ca. USA I just lost a coworker to this nasty bug. I have friends that are positive and so far not too sick. I mean people in my inner-circle are out in essential jobs. I am now in that high-risk group A+diabetic fat and unlucky However I am a nurse and know the 10-foot rule is the best way to stay safe.

In public places, it is good to keep your hands clean after touching things also as a craftsman you all know a lot about masks which are truly only effective if you wear a mask that seals I see about 50% of people not wearing them right I have an n100 respirator from Trend it seals well however this is also less effective with a beard so back to 10 feet that seems to be the low-risk spacing I don't know where the 6-foot rule was hatched but it is based on the rules of diffusion.

Well I have to get some work out of the shop (computer Shop)


----------



## pottz

duplicate


----------



## pottz

> Four surgeons are comparing the type of patients they consider the easiest to operate on. The first surgeon says, "I like to operate on electricians, because when you open them up everything is color coded." The second surgeon says, "I prefer to operate on accountants, because when you open them up everything is numbered." The third surgeon says, "I think librarians are the easiest to operate on because everything inside them is in alphabetic order." The fourth surgeon says, "I ve got you all beat. I like to operate on politicians best. They are by far the easiest because they have no guts, no heart, no spine and their head and behind interchangeable."
> 
> - corelz125


ha ha so true but you forgot,their *full of s%&t*


----------



## pottz

> I just hooked up with this thread I am going to sit here and read I ll the funny stuff right here in Reedley Ca. USA I just lost a coworker to this nasty bug. I have friends that are positive and so far not too sick. I mean people in my inner-circle are out in essential jobs. I am now in that high-risk group A+diabetic fat and unlucky However I am a nurse and know the 10-foot rule is the best way to stay safe.
> 
> In public places, it is good to keep your hands clean after touching things also as a craftsman you all know a lot about masks which are truly only effective if you wear a mask that seals I see about 50% of people not wearing them right I have an n100 respirator from Trend it seals well however this is also less effective with a beard so back to 10 feet that seems to be the low-risk spacing I don t know where the 6-foot rule was hatched but it is based on the rules of diffusion.
> 
> Well I have to get some work out of the shop (computer Shop)
> 
> - thedude50


thanks for joining us dude sorry to hear about your friend i know some people that have had it but ok now.you make some good points to remember,too many arn't taking this thing seriously,i pray for them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I found some Corona Birthday cards to send a friend-


----------



## controlfreak

I started out thinking if I can just stay covid free until I walk my daughter down the aisle I will ease up after that. Well that was three weeks ago and with the increase I just don't feel right going out to eat.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My boy has been bugging me to take him to our favorite sushi restaurant, he is a sushi-aholic, for what seems like months now. I have been reluctant to do so, although things have been opened up for awhile now. So, using our wedding anniversary as justification, the whole family went out for sushi. We had a very nice, casual time, until the the end there, when the siblings began bickering over some stupid thing or other, as they do.

None of the diners were wearing masks. All the staff were. And they had removed about 50% of the normal array of tables.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Is It Safe to Eat at Restaurants Again?* How to Reduce COVID-19 Risks If You Eat Out
These 5 risks associated with dining in at restaurants might convince you to continue to order takeout, according to a top infectious disease scholar. 
"Robyn Gershon, MHS, DrPH, a clinical professor of epidemiology at New York University's School of Global Public Health, stresses the majority of risks for SARS-CoV-2 transmission in a restaurant can occur even if you remain six-feet away from strangers, among other precautions."
https://www.goodhousekeeping.com/health/a32603354/is-it-safe-to-eat-at-restaurants/
1 Highly-trafficked surfaces.
2 Shared condiments and utensils.
3 Insufficient sanitation.
4 Shared air supply.
5 Interactions with the staff and proximity to other diners.

*Also,
*
*This picture shows how 9 people in a restaurant got the coronavirus thanks to the placement of an air conditioning unit*









https://www.businessinsider.com/how-restaurant-air-conditioning-gave-nine-people-covid-china-2020-4

Pottz once said carryout wasn't in his house for dinner… I wonder if he changed his mind? * :>)*


----------



## pottz

> *
> Is It Safe to Eat at Restaurants Again?* How to Reduce COVID-19 Risks If You Eat Out
> These 5 risks associated with dining in at restaurants might convince you to continue to order takeout, according to a top infectious disease scholar.
> "Robyn Gershon, MHS, DrPH, a clinical professor of epidemiology at New York University s School of Global Public Health, stresses the majority of risks for SARS-CoV-2 transmission in a restaurant can occur even if you remain six-feet away from strangers, among other precautions."
> https://www.goodhousekeeping.com/health/a32603354/is-it-safe-to-eat-at-restaurants/
> 1 Highly-trafficked surfaces.
> 2 Shared condiments and utensils.
> 3 Insufficient sanitation.
> 4 Shared air supply.
> 5 Interactions with the staff and proximity to other diners.
> 
> *Also,
> *
> *This picture shows how 9 people in a restaurant got the coronavirus thanks to the placement of an air conditioning unit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/how-restaurant-air-conditioning-gave-nine-people-covid-china-2020-4
> 
> Pottz once said carryout wasn t in his house for dinner… I wonder if he changed his mind? * :>)*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


nope it's still a rare occassion when we get take out for dinner.weve been to our fav restaurant twice since they reopened,but are now closed to indoor dining again.we plan to go next weekend since he has setup an outdoor dining area.he's doing a live band with bring your own lawn chair and ala cart food and drinks saturday and we'll be their helping him stay alive as best we can.if you dont feel safe going to your fav place at least do some takeout if they offer it,they need our help to survive this.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> nope it s still a rare occassion when we get take out for dinner.weve been to our fav restaurant twice since they reopened,but are now closed to indoor dining again.we plan to go next weekend since he has setup an outdoor dining area.he s doing a live band with bring your own lawn chair and ala cart food and drinks saturday and we ll be their helping him stay alive as best we can.if you dont feel safe going to your fav place at least do some takeout if they offer it,they need our help to survive this.
> 
> - pottz


That sounds like a nice time, Pottz.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Letter to Pottz*


> *we plan to go next weekend* since he has setup an outdoor dining area.he s doing a live band with bring your own lawn chair and ala cart food and drinks saturday and we ll be their helping him stay alive as best we can.if you dont feel safe going to your fav place at least do some takeout if they offer it,they need our help to survive this.
> 
> - pottz





> *
> That sounds like a nice time, Pottz.*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Will people be wearing masks? +1 on a nice idea from Brian, but a dangerous suggestion to recommend to Pottz.
My thoughts are maybe Pottz knows or feels safe in the arena. Also, he will go and prove to the Corona Crazy following that it is safe. Let me know the date and I will pray.

As a Libertarian- go and enjoy yourself, but I wouldn't.


----------



## pottz

> *Letter to Pottz*
> 
> *we plan to go next weekend* since he has setup an outdoor dining area.he s doing a live band with bring your own lawn chair and ala cart food and drinks saturday and we ll be their helping him stay alive as best we can.if you dont feel safe going to your fav place at least do some takeout if they offer it,they need our help to survive this.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> That sounds like a nice time, Pottz.*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Will people be wearing masks? +1 on a nice idea from Brian, but a dangerous suggestion to recommend to Pottz.
> My thoughts are maybe Pottz knows or feels safe in the arena. Also, he will go and prove to the Corona Crazy following that it is safe. Let me know the date and I will pray.
> 
> As a Libertarian- go and enjoy yourself, but I wouldn t.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well it's outdoors and there going to make us stay 6' apart so i feel ok with it.as far as masks everyone will be eating and drinking so probably not feasable.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

"Old Man" advice video- 5 stars


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... Side note, since the discussion seems to have gone there: I just read this morning that the BLM "leader" (whatever that means with that movement) in Philadelphia is calling for the US to close all overseas military bases and *divert that money* to *local social programs*.
> - 23tony


Like restocking looted shops for the 2nd. wave of looting. Helll, those poor bastards would be forced to suicide when faced with empty shelves.


> duplicate
> - pottz


How the hell can you duplicate something you haven't written *pottzy*? I read the above *bito duplicate* bull******************** (sorry for the four letter word), missed the duplicated one and then you rant on about something else… 


> ... ha ha so true but you forgot,their *full of s%&t*
> - pottz


No wonder USA is stuffed… how do you ******************** out *%&t*... you'd need a big rsole, though The Donald is setting a good example!

You need some cheap vino… that expensive stuff is affecting your brain. Take it from me… I don't know what I'm doing either.



> *
> Is It Safe to Eat at Restaurants Again?* How to Reduce COVID-19 Risks If You Eat Out
> These 5 risks associated with dining in at restaurants…
> - Desert-Woodworker


Ah for the good old days when all you had to fear was *spit in your food* if you upset your waiter or chef!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... as far as masks everyone will be eating and drinking so probably *not feasable*.
> - pottz


Crap!... wear a tasty one!

The secret to safety is to stay permanently pissed!... You can't drive (or shouldn't) and you can't miss what you can't remember… sort of like sex!

Here in Victoria (only), too many *few people* bucked the system and we're back in stage 3 lockdown… and they're all bitching and looking for excuses to buck this lockdown… looks like the 3rd. wave is already building momentum… You just can't stop an old arsehole from farting… even if they've mastered the silent but deadly technique.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

********************… I just did a *pottzy*... Duplicate.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 LBD*
"How the hell can you duplicate something you haven't written pottzy?"

Pottz- this is an omen from the duck- many of us know that you'll probably go but please post your tasty one…
"Crap!... wear a tasty one!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ********************… I just did a *pottzy*... Duplicate.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Yes, you did but do you think Pottz should attend that open-air party?


----------



## pottz

holy crap guys im back and stop being my mother,yes im going out,into a public domain but i gotta get the [email protected]#k into the real world or im gonna get crazy like the duck!!! i promise to be home early and no kissing,ok guys? ;-\


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... stop being my mother,yes im going out,into a public domain…
> - pottz


Ok sonny, but don't scare the bjesus out of the human race… wear that mask,








your eyes aren't that purdy!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+ 1


----------



## pottz

> ... stop being my mother,yes im going out,into a public domain…
> - pottz
> 
> Ok sonny, but don t scare the bjesus out of the human race… wear that mask,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your eyes aren t that purdy!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


oh duckie you kill me,your the mother of all mothers.and i mean that in a nice way-yeah!


----------



## corelz125

I'm in the real world going to work 6 days a week and most of it sucks. I would rather be home building stuff and fishing but none of that pays the bills.


----------



## pottz

> I m in the real world going to work 6 days a week and most of it sucks. I would rather be home building stuff and fishing but none of that pays the bills.
> 
> - corelz125


amen brother,ive worked all the way through this crap doing everything i can to stay safe,but i also have to live so yes im going out and trying to have a little bit of life.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

will you at least post your "tastie" mask….


----------



## pottz

> will you at least post your "tastie" mask….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you got it dw.*my death mask!!!*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I m in the real world going to work *6* days a week …
> - corelz125


Hell, never realised how lucky I'm being retired… can't count that high and would probably be sacked for AWOL…
Though I use both hands I can only get to 5… five on one hand and the other hand to point to each… and that bloody thumb totally confuses me and screws up my maths.


----------



## pottz

> I m in the real world going to work *6* days a week …
> - corelz125
> 
> Hell, never realised how lucky I m being retired… can t count that high and would probably be sacked for AWOL…
> Though I use both hands I can only get to 5… five on one hand and the other hand to point to each… and that bloody thumb totally confuses me and screws up my maths.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*GOD I LOVE YOU DUCKIE-LMAO!!!!!!!!!!* and yes ive been in the ducks wine stash!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> will you at least post your "tastie" mask….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> you got it dw.*my death mask!!!*
> 
> - pottz


C'mon sonny, you *"normally"* never leave home without it,


----------



## pottz

> will you at least post your "tastie" mask….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> you got it dw.*my death mask!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> C mon sonny, you *"normally"* never leave home without it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


rrrrrrrrrrrghhhh!!!!!!!you so nasty ducks.hey this is a family friendly forum buddy? please dont call out the cricket!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... please dont call out the cricket!
> - pottz


Sorry son, that last one was *off me*... this is the one I meant to send,








kisses,
*Mummy*.


----------



## pottz

> ... please dont call out the cricket!
> - pottz
> 
> Sorry son, that last one was *off me*... this is the one I meant to send,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kisses,
> *Mummy*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ok thats better,now were talking familly- adams or munster of course-!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> now were talking familly- adams or munster of course-!!!!!!!!!!!!
> - pottz


Bloody *KISS* you Philistine!...








DOH!... *K*eep *I*t *S*imple *S*tupid!
Lordy, why me?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Inchin up on 3000 posts and 30,000 views. Wow, Pottz. who´da thunk…..........

And now, for something totally different:


----------



## Peteybadboy

Some good news. We had a member of our Golf club come down with the virus. 83 years old, about a week later he was fine. We now have a worker come down with it. I am in s/w fla, this is now a hot bed! I am keeping busy helping friends remodel their new home. Base molding today, the hard part moving my miter saw, stand , compressor etc!

It's is fun to work for people that appreciate free help. And I mean I have experienced, "no good deed goes unpunished!" in my life.

Stay safe .

Pete


----------



## pottz

> Inchin up on 3000 posts and 30,000 views. Wow, Pottz. who´da thunk…..........
> 
> And now, for something totally different:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


good one ill keep this in mind,we have em all over our area.makes us keep an eye on the beagle,they mostly like kitty snacks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL CHEER UP THE LONELY DAY - July 11*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Disney World Re-Opens*
https://dnyuz.com/2020/07/11/disney-world-re-opens-with-short-lines-and-scared-staff-as-florida-covid-19-cases-spike/

*Pottz going to a restaurant with a band tonight-*

I hope to hear happy results from people who are participating in this- let us know.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Major Tax Increases Are About To Slam America As Cities & States Want You To Pay For COVID Fallout*

https://www.zerohedge.com/economics/major-tax-increases-are-about-slam-america-cities-states-want-you-pay-covid-fallout

*The banks and government want their money I can't imagine how much $$$ the protesters cost us…*


----------



## kelvancra

Our HOA was invaded by left coasters who think they're going to alter the HOA to make our recreation area THEIR perfect place. Raise the dues to keep the private club [with its golf course] alive, because COVID knocked down profits. Great deal for those whose incomes took a hit.

So too it goes with public government. Genius is shaky, at best. People with hard hit retirement accounts, business that are dead and holding on by a thread all must pay more because counties, cities and states need their money. It must be worse for Seattle, which must have about a 20,000,000 dollar bill to clean up after the commies and socialist low IQ types.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Our HOA was invaded by left coasters who think they re going to alter the HOA to make our recreation area THEIR perfect place. Raise the dues to keep the private club [with its golf course] alive, because COVID knocked down profits. Great deal for those whose incomes took a hit.
> 
> So too it goes with public government. Genius is shaky, at best. People with hard hit retirement accounts, business that are dead and holding on by a thread all must pay more because counties, cities and states need their money. It must be worse for Seattle,* which must have about a 20,000,000 dollar bill to clean up* after the commies and socialist low IQ types.
> 
> - Kelly


*
A few bullets would have been a lot cheaper.*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> *The banks and government want their money I can t imagine how much $$$ the protesters cost us…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It isnt THEIR money! It is your money, and his money, and her money, the TAXPAYERS money. And this isnt just gonna be in the States, taxes will be going up everywhere, starting with Property taxes!

Glad to see you are reading ZeroHedge, DW. The Fight Club is a fun place to play, and it does get bloody sometimes, though not like the old days.


----------



## kelvancra

> A few bullets would have been a lot cheaper.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


And more appropriate.


----------



## kelvancra

Some of that government genius, regarding dealing with C-19. Close the public toilets the public paid for and hire a private company to bring in buckets, because they're so much cleaner.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *The banks and government want their money I can t imagine how much $$$ the protesters cost us…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *It isnt THEIR money! *It is your money, and his money, and her money, the TAXPAYERS money. And this isnt just gonna be in the States, taxes will be going up everywhere, starting with Property taxes!
> 
> *Glad to see you are reading ZeroHedge, DW. * The Fight Club is a fun place to play, and it does get bloody sometimes, though not like the old days.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Yes, that site is bomb. As for "It isnt THEIR money!"-Yes it is. Is your money in paper or computer digits?
Respectfully, Yes you have paper and/or computer digits but you/we only possess "promises"...
The Bible says to store your treasures in heaven-


----------



## kelvancra

To elaborate on the dry area woodworker's statement, and since many forgot or didn't know, Federal Reserve Notes [FRN] are debt instruments, just like promissory notes.

Using a FRN to pay a debt or contract is a limited liability discharge of the debt.

The foregoing aside, takeovers, of any nature, of our government aside, and aside the whole private corporation thing (the money printer), We The People are the government and those others just representatives. As such, it can be said the money is ours.

It was, long ago, said, "[g]ive back to Caesar what is Caesar's." Here, we have a different situation. We are Caesar.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> To elaborate on the *dry area woodworkers* statement, and since many forgot or didn t know, Federal Reserve Notes [FRN] are debt instruments, just like promissory notes.
> 
> Using a FRN to pay a debt or contract is a limited liability discharge of the debt.
> 
> The foregoing aside, takeovers, of any nature, of our government aside, and aside the whole private corporation thing (the money printer), We The People are the government and those others just representatives. As such, it can be said the money is ours.
> 
> It was, long ago, said, "[g]ive back to Caesar what is Caesar s." Here, we have a different situation. We are Caesar.
> 
> - Kelly


*Correction: *dry area woodworker* No, it is Desert_Woodworker or DW* Kelly is and has been blocked from my account. Big question? Why does someone want to start a fight while Pottz is out on Saturday night?
Pottz many are hoping that you are having a good time tonight.


----------



## pottz

> *Disney World Re-Opens*
> https://dnyuz.com/2020/07/11/disney-world-re-opens-with-short-lines-and-scared-staff-as-florida-covid-19-cases-spike/
> 
> *Pottz going to a restaurant with a band tonight-*
> 
> I hope to hear happy results from people who are participating in this- let us know.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well it was great most wore masks when they could and everyone thing was great, most wore masks when they could and everyone was very considerate of others.it was a beautiful day i wish you could all have.peace.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Disney World Re-Opens*
> https://dnyuz.com/2020/07/11/disney-world-re-opens-with-short-lines-and-scared-staff-as-florida-covid-19-cases-spike/
> 
> *Pottz going to a restaurant with a band tonight-*
> 
> I hope to hear happy results from people who are participating in this- let us know.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> well it was great most wore masks when they could and everyone thing was great, most wore masks when they could and everyone was very considerate of others.it was a beautiful day i wish you could all have.peace.
> 
> - pottz


thx


----------



## pottz

> *Disney World Re-Opens*
> https://dnyuz.com/2020/07/11/disney-world-re-opens-with-short-lines-and-scared-staff-as-florida-covid-19-cases-spike/
> 
> *Pottz going to a restaurant with a band tonight-*
> 
> I hope to hear happy results from people who are participating in this- let us know.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> well it was great most wore masks when they could and everyone thing was great, most wore masks when they could and everyone was very considerate of others.it was a beautiful day i wish you could all have.peace.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> thx
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> *Disney World Re-Opens*
> https://dnyuz.com/2020/07/11/disney-world-re-opens-with-short-lines-and-scared-staff-as-florida-covid-19-cases-spike/
> 
> *Pottz going to a restaurant with a band tonight-*
> 
> I hope to hear happy results from people who are participating in this- let us know.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> well it was great most wore masks when they could and everyone thing was great, most wore masks when they could and everyone was very considerate of others.it was a beautiful day i wish you could all have.peace.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> thx
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


yeah the chef is planning more and we will be there to support him.the duo that did the entertainment has has only one live gig back in march so they were very grateful for todays event.i tipped generously and bought 3 cd's,which im playing as i type this.please guys support your restaurants and musicians when and where you can.peace jocks.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... *most wore masks when they could* and everyone thing was great, *most wore masks when they could* and everyone was very considerate of others.it was a beautiful day i wish you could all have.peace.
> - pottz


Hmmm, that begs the question… did "most wore" *two masks* or simply *double layered*...


----------



## CaptainKlutz

More CRAZY:

Just realized that Maricopa County (= Phoenix and suburbs) is Top 3rd county in entire US for Covid cases.
Higher than NY, and Texas. LA and Chicago counties are #1/2.

Confirmed virus cases is not something I like to see Phoenix area earning a top 3. :-(
https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/us-map

The only good news is mortality rate is lower than other areas, only at #20 in US counties for deaths. But that is likely due the drop in average age for infection. Majority is 20-40 year olds getting sick right now. 
https://bao.arcgis.com/covid-19/jhu/county/04013.html

Highways in/out of town have been jammed every weekend since end of May. Sure hope they enjoyed their holiday trips to Mexico, TX, and CA, during the last month? All 4 areas are booming with virus now. :-(

Some of the city mayors have ordered indoor dining closed again, and masks required in public indoor spaces. Many bars/restaurants have closed indoor seating to keep employees safe, regardless of whether rules force close or not. Not formally locked down, just stern recommendations to stay home if you can.

There is noticeably different look of fear in faces I saw at grocery and BORG store(s) other day. People are much more interested in keeping 6ft away, then they were back in April/May? Mask wearing faces are more like 90% now, instead of 30% of couple months ago. That is hopeful sign. 

Cheers!


----------



## kelvancra

Hilarious, kid.



> To elaborate on the *dry area woodworkers* statement, and since many forgot or didn t know, Federal Reserve Notes [FRN] are debt instruments, just like promissory notes.
> 
> Using a FRN to pay a debt or contract is a limited liability discharge of the debt.
> 
> The foregoing aside, takeovers, of any nature, of our government aside, and aside the whole private corporation thing (the money printer), We The People are the government and those others just representatives. As such, it can be said the money is ours.
> 
> It was, long ago, said, "[g]ive back to Caesar what is Caesar s." Here, we have a different situation. We are Caesar.
> 
> - Kelly
> 
> *Correction: *dry area woodworker* No, it is DesertWoodworker or DW* Kelly is and has been blocked from my account. Big question? Why does someone want to start a fight while Pottz is out on Saturday night?
> Pottz many are hoping that you are having a good time tonight.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> To elaborate on the *dry area woodworkers* statement, and since many forgot or didn t know, Federal Reserve Notes [FRN] are debt instruments, just like promissory notes.
> 
> Using a FRN to pay a debt or contract is a limited liability discharge of the debt.
> 
> The foregoing aside, takeovers, of any nature, of our government aside, and aside the whole private corporation thing (the money printer), We The People are the government and those others just representatives. As such, it can be said the money is ours.
> 
> It was, long ago, said, "[g]ive back to Caesar what is Caesar s." Here, we have a different situation. We are Caesar.
> 
> - Kelly
> 
> *Correction: *dry area woodworker* No, it is DesertWoodworker or DW* Kelly is and has been blocked from my account. Big question? Why does someone want to start a fight while Pottz is out on Saturday night?
> Pottz many are hoping that you are having a good time tonight.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> To elaborate on the *dry area woodworkers* statement, and since many forgot or didn t know, Federal Reserve Notes [FRN] are debt instruments, just like promissory notes.
> 
> Using a FRN to pay a debt or contract is a limited liability discharge of the debt.
> 
> The foregoing aside, takeovers, of any nature, of our government aside, and aside the whole private corporation thing (the money printer), We The People are the government and those others just representatives. As such, it can be said the money is ours.
> 
> It was, long ago, said, "[g]ive back to Caesar what is Caesar s." Here, we have a different situation. We are Caesar.
> 
> - Kelly
> 
> *Correction: *dry area woodworker* No, it is DesertWoodworker or DW* Kelly is and has been blocked from my account. Big question? Why does someone want to start a fight while Pottz is out on Saturday night?
> Pottz many are hoping that you are having a good time tonight.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

When you are having a "bad day," remember, it could be worse. You might have to be doing this for a living. No social-distancing or face-diaper required. Fashionable plastic bag headwear to keep the intestinal worm larvae out of your hair supplied FOC. Anyone with a GED or equivalent may apply.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

On a lighter note: "I think all sports fans and most everybody else will get a kick out of this letter written to the Chicago Tribune. No matter which side you are on in the matter of renaming the Washington Redskins, this is funny. This guy is hilarious… This is an e-mail sent to Clarence Page of the Chicago Tribune after an article he published concerning a name change for the Washington Redskins…

"Dear Mr. Page: I agree with our Native American population. I am highly jilted by the racially charged name of the Washington Redskins.

"One might argue that to name a professional football team after Native Americans would exalt them as fine warriors, but nay, nay. We must be careful not to offend, and in the spirit of political correctness and courtesy, we must move forward.

"Let's ditch the Kansas City Chiefs, the Atlanta Braves and the Cleveland Indians. If your shorts are in a wad because of the reference the name Redskins makes to skin color, then we need to get rid of the Cleveland Browns.

"The Carolina Panthers obviously were named to keep the memory of militant Blacks from the 60's alive. Gone. It's offensive to us white folk.

"The New York Yankees offend the Southern population. Do you see a team named for the Confederacy? No! There is no room for any reference to that tragic war that cost this country so many young men's lives. I am also offended by the blatant references to the Catholic religion among our sports team names. Totally inappropriate to have the New Orleans Saints, the Los Angeles Angels or the San Diego Padres.

"Then there are the team names that glorify criminals who raped and pillaged. We are talking about the horrible Oakland Raiders, the Minnesota Vikings, the Tampa Bay Buccaneers and the Pittsburgh Pirates!

"Now, let us address those teams that clearly send the wrong message to our children. The San Diego Chargers promote irresponsible fighting or even spending habits. Wrong message to our children.

"The New York Giants and the San Francisco Giants promote obesity, a growing childhood epidemic. Wrong message to our children. The Cincinnati Reds promote downers/barbiturates. Wrong message to our children.

"The Milwaukee Brewers. Well that goes without saying. Wrong message to our children.

"So, there you go. We need to support any legislation that comes out to rectify this travesty, because the government will likely become involved with this issue, as they should. Just the kind of thing the do-nothing Congress loves.

"As a die-hard Oregon State fan, my wife and I, with all of this in mind, suggest it might also make some sense to change the name of the Oregon State women's athletic teams to something other than "the Beavers " (especially when they play Southern California). Do we really want the Trojans sticking it to the Beavers???

"I always love your articles and I generally agree with them. As for the Redskins name I would suggest they change the name to the "Foreskins" to better represent their community, paying tribute to the dick heads in Washington DC."


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You werent exaggerating, Bob. That is funny.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our gubbermint hard at work sorting the dead including cats and dogs. ;-)) I wonder which party in registering cats?

"ATLANTA (AP) - In a presidential election year, there's always a push to get people registered to vote.

"For one Atlanta family, that push got a little interesting.

"Ron Tims said he checked his mail Wednesday and found a voter registration application addressed to Cody Tims - his cat, who died 12 years ago.

"A great cat, indoor and outdoor, loved his family, loved his neighborhood. He was 18 and a half when he passed away," Carol Tims told WAGA-TV.

"The Tims were surprised, and a bit amused when they saw what Cody received in the mail." ………

………. "If you're wondering how Cody would have voted if he could go to the polls. His owner said he was a DemoCAT."

https://apnews.com/fbcec393dc652a9ccdb2cc8aacb15895


----------



## pottz

ya gotta love it bob. maybe my beagle can vote this year,she's 21 in dog years-lol.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

In Norway, they have discovered a Corona mutation whereby the new strain makes you a sandwich for lunch.

Things are looking positive.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL FRENCH FRY DAY - July 13*










Has anybody ever had "poutine"? Real popular in Canada as I remember.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> On a lighter note: "I think all sports fans and most everybody else will get a kick out of this letter written to the Chicago Tribune. No matter which side you are on in the matter of renaming the Washington Redskins, this is funny. This guy is hilarious… This is an e-mail sent to Clarence Page of the Chicago Tribune after an article he published concerning a name change for the Washington Redskins…
> 
> "Dear Mr. Page: I agree with our Native American population. I am highly jilted by the racially charged name of the Washington Redskins.
> 
> "One might argue that to name a professional football team after Native Americans would exalt them as fine warriors, but nay, nay. We must be careful not to offend, and in the spirit of political correctness and courtesy, we must move forward.
> 
> "Let s ditch the Kansas City Chiefs, the Atlanta Braves and the Cleveland Indians. If your shorts are in a wad because of the reference the name Redskins makes to skin color, then we need to get rid of the Cleveland Browns.
> 
> "The Carolina Panthers obviously were named to keep the memory of militant Blacks from the 60 s alive. Gone. It s offensive to us white folk.
> 
> "The New York Yankees offend the Southern population. Do you see a team named for the Confederacy? No! There is no room for any reference to that tragic war that cost this country so many young men s lives. I am also offended by the blatant references to the Catholic religion among our sports team names. Totally inappropriate to have the New Orleans Saints, the Los Angeles Angels or the San Diego Padres.
> 
> "Then there are the team names that glorify criminals who raped and pillaged. We are talking about the horrible Oakland Raiders, the Minnesota Vikings, the Tampa Bay Buccaneers and the Pittsburgh Pirates!
> 
> "Now, let us address those teams that clearly send the wrong message to our children. The San Diego Chargers promote irresponsible fighting or even spending habits. Wrong message to our children.
> 
> "The New York Giants and the San Francisco Giants promote obesity, a growing childhood epidemic. Wrong message to our children. The Cincinnati Reds promote downers/barbiturates. Wrong message to our children.
> 
> "The Milwaukee Brewers. Well that goes without saying. Wrong message to our children.
> 
> "So, there you go. We need to support any legislation that comes out to rectify this travesty, because the government will likely become involved with this issue, as they should. Just the kind of thing the do-nothing Congress loves.
> 
> "As a die-hard Oregon State fan, my wife and I, with all of this in mind, suggest it might also make some sense to change the name of the Oregon State women s athletic teams to something other than "the Beavers " (especially when they play Southern California). Do we really want the Trojans sticking it to the Beavers???
> 
> "I always love your articles and I generally agree with them. As for the Redskins name I would suggest they change the name to the "Foreskins" to better represent their community, paying tribute to the dick heads in Washington DC."
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 on the name changes but this society today. My thoughts will this famous song used in schools to help children learn to count or be banned? 
10 little indians song


----------



## pottz

> *NATIONAL FRENCH FRY DAY - July 13*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody ever had "poutine"? Real popular in Canada as I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah delicious.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> On a lighter note: "I think all sports fans and most everybody else will get a kick out of this letter written to the Chicago Tribune. No matter which side you are on in the matter of renaming the Washington Redskins, this is funny. This guy is hilarious… This is an e-mail sent to Clarence Page of the Chicago Tribune after an article he published concerning a name change for the Washington Redskins…
> 
> "Dear Mr. Page: I agree with our Native American population. I am highly jilted by the racially charged name of the Washington Redskins.
> 
> "One might argue that to name a professional football team after Native Americans would exalt them as fine warriors, but nay, nay. We must be careful not to offend, and in the spirit of political correctness and courtesy, we must move forward.
> 
> "Let s ditch the Kansas City Chiefs, the Atlanta Braves and the Cleveland Indians. If your shorts are in a wad because of the reference the name Redskins makes to skin color, then we need to get rid of the Cleveland Browns.
> 
> "The Carolina Panthers obviously were named to keep the memory of militant Blacks from the 60 s alive. Gone. It s offensive to us white folk.
> 
> "The New York Yankees offend the Southern population. Do you see a team named for the Confederacy? No! There is no room for any reference to that tragic war that cost this country so many young men s lives. I am also offended by the blatant references to the Catholic religion among our sports team names. Totally inappropriate to have the New Orleans Saints, the Los Angeles Angels or the San Diego Padres.
> 
> "Then there are the team names that glorify criminals who raped and pillaged. We are talking about the horrible Oakland Raiders, the Minnesota Vikings, the Tampa Bay Buccaneers and the Pittsburgh Pirates!
> 
> "Now, let us address those teams that clearly send the wrong message to our children. The San Diego Chargers promote irresponsible fighting or even spending habits. Wrong message to our children.
> 
> "The New York Giants and the San Francisco Giants promote obesity, a growing childhood epidemic. Wrong message to our children. The Cincinnati Reds promote downers/barbiturates. Wrong message to our children.
> 
> "The Milwaukee Brewers. Well that goes without saying. Wrong message to our children.
> 
> "So, there you go. We need to support any legislation that comes out to rectify this travesty, because the government will likely become involved with this issue, as they should. Just the kind of thing the do-nothing Congress loves.
> 
> "As a die-hard Oregon State fan, my wife and I, with all of this in mind, suggest it might also make some sense to change the name of the Oregon State women s athletic teams to something other than "the Beavers " (especially when they play Southern California). Do we really want the Trojans sticking it to the Beavers???
> 
> "I always love your articles and I generally agree with them. As for the Redskins name I would suggest they change the name to the "Foreskins" to better represent their community, paying tribute to the dick heads in Washington DC."
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 on the name changes but this society today. My thoughts will this famous song used in schools to help children learn to count be banned?
> 10 little indians song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


OK, I got it. Everything and everyone gets a randomly drawn BARCODE. No offensive names to offend. My German last name will no longer offend WWII vets, eh? We swore allegiance to King George when we got here and my uncle in WWII doesn't count. How's that for sacrifice to the cause?

Seattle seems to be calling for an end to all job performance and all the comforts we have developed in the last few hundred years. That should even the US out with all the 3rd world countries, eh? We don't need the Crazy Corona to destroy the US economy, Seattle will lead the way.


----------



## pottz

> On a lighter note: "I think all sports fans and most everybody else will get a kick out of this letter written to the Chicago Tribune. No matter which side you are on in the matter of renaming the Washington Redskins, this is funny. This guy is hilarious… This is an e-mail sent to Clarence Page of the Chicago Tribune after an article he published concerning a name change for the Washington Redskins…
> 
> "Dear Mr. Page: I agree with our Native American population. I am highly jilted by the racially charged name of the Washington Redskins.
> 
> "One might argue that to name a professional football team after Native Americans would exalt them as fine warriors, but nay, nay. We must be careful not to offend, and in the spirit of political correctness and courtesy, we must move forward.
> 
> "Let s ditch the Kansas City Chiefs, the Atlanta Braves and the Cleveland Indians. If your shorts are in a wad because of the reference the name Redskins makes to skin color, then we need to get rid of the Cleveland Browns.
> 
> "The Carolina Panthers obviously were named to keep the memory of militant Blacks from the 60 s alive. Gone. It s offensive to us white folk.
> 
> "The New York Yankees offend the Southern population. Do you see a team named for the Confederacy? No! There is no room for any reference to that tragic war that cost this country so many young men s lives. I am also offended by the blatant references to the Catholic religion among our sports team names. Totally inappropriate to have the New Orleans Saints, the Los Angeles Angels or the San Diego Padres.
> 
> "Then there are the team names that glorify criminals who raped and pillaged. We are talking about the horrible Oakland Raiders, the Minnesota Vikings, the Tampa Bay Buccaneers and the Pittsburgh Pirates!
> 
> "Now, let us address those teams that clearly send the wrong message to our children. The San Diego Chargers promote irresponsible fighting or even spending habits. Wrong message to our children.
> 
> "The New York Giants and the San Francisco Giants promote obesity, a growing childhood epidemic. Wrong message to our children. The Cincinnati Reds promote downers/barbiturates. Wrong message to our children.
> 
> "The Milwaukee Brewers. Well that goes without saying. Wrong message to our children.
> 
> "So, there you go. We need to support any legislation that comes out to rectify this travesty, because the government will likely become involved with this issue, as they should. Just the kind of thing the do-nothing Congress loves.
> 
> "As a die-hard Oregon State fan, my wife and I, with all of this in mind, suggest it might also make some sense to change the name of the Oregon State women s athletic teams to something other than "the Beavers " (especially when they play Southern California). Do we really want the Trojans sticking it to the Beavers???
> 
> "I always love your articles and I generally agree with them. As for the Redskins name I would suggest they change the name to the "Foreskins" to better represent their community, paying tribute to the dick heads in Washington DC."
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 on the name changes but this society today. My thoughts will this famous song used in schools to help children learn to count be banned?
> 10 little indians song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> OK, I got it. Everything and everyone gets a randomly drawn BARCODE. No offensive names to offend. My German last name will no longer offend WWII vets, eh? We swore allegiance to King George when we got here and my uncle in WWII doesn't count. How's that for sacrifice to the cause?
> 
> Seattle seems to be calling for an end to all job performance and all the comforts we have developed in the last few hundred years. That should even the US out with all the 3rd world countries, eh? We don't need the Crazy Corona to destroy the US economy, Seattle will lead the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


just watched that clip,blew my mind,i cant even believe they did something like that.what the hell is wrong with people? looks like seattle is the poster child for insanity.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I knew they are nuts, but shocked me too!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They have been headed down that path for a while. I guess I should not have been shocked. I should have realized stupidity is a bottomless pit.

https://mynorthwest.com/1537348/rantz-seattle-schools-document-say-math-is-oppressive-us-government-racist/


----------



## corelz125

George was taking care of a parrot for his aunt. This parrot was a very nasty parrot. It cussed and screamed and made fun of George, so he took the parrot and put it in the freezer. The parrot kept screaming and insulting George until finally it stopped. George thought to himself, "On no! I froze my aunt's bird to death." He opened the door and saw the bird alive! The bird said, "I'm sorry for my behavior and will never act up again. George said, "Why the change?" The bird answered, "Because I saw what you did to the other bird."


----------



## corelz125

From what I have heard poutine is a staple at most ice arenas


----------



## pottz

> George was taking care of a parrot for his aunt. This parrot was a very nasty parrot. It cussed and screamed and made fun of George, so he took the parrot and put it in the freezer. The parrot kept screaming and insulting George until finally it stopped. George thought to himself, "On no! I froze my aunt's bird to death." He opened the door and saw the bird alive! The bird said, "I'm sorry for my behavior and will never act up again. George said, "Why the change?" The bird answered, "Because I saw what you did to the other bird."
> 
> - corelz125


another good one buddy,your jokes are what keep us sane,keep em comin my friend.the only joke that tops yours is the city of seattle,and that aint funny!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> From what I have heard poutine is a staple at most ice arenas
> 
> - corelz125


You got it correct. They have Poutine food trucks all over… Tried it once too much grease for me.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... My *German* last name will no longer offend WWII vets, eh?...
> - pottz


Hey *pottzy* with all this bloody discrimination, sexism etc. You'll have to drop the masculine part of your *German* heritage and hereby be referred to as a *Germ*...


----------



## pottz

> ... My *German* last name will no longer offend WWII vets, eh?...
> - pottz
> 
> Hey *pottzy* with all this bloody discrimination, sexism etc. You ll have to drop the masculine part of your *German* heritage and hereby be referred to as a *Germ*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


damn duckie youd make a great politician with your wordsmithing abilities.you took bobs comment and put my name to it,nice.i agree with it but i cant take credit for it.and yeah my wife often refers to me as a horrible disease with no cure.;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz you've been called out*


----------



## pottz

delete.

-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> *Pottz you ve been called out*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it's a mistake many make dw.too bad for the duck i dont care what hunting season it is -lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> another good one buddy,your jokes are what keep us sane,keep em comin my friend.the only joke that tops yours is the city of seattle,and that aint funny!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Seattle would be hilarious if it weren't true.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ... My *German* last name will no longer offend WWII vets, eh?...
> - pottz
> 
> Hey *pottzy* with all this bloody discrimination, sexism etc. You ll have to drop the masculine part of your *German* heritage and hereby be referred to as a *Germ*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> damn duckie youd make a great politician with your wordsmithing abilities.you took bobs comment and put my name to it,nice.i agree with it but i cant take credit for it.and yeah my wife often refers to me as a horrible disease with no cure.;-)
> 
> - pottz


Lets run him for Prez. I'm sure he would be better then either of the choices we have ;-)


----------



## pottz

> ... My *German* last name will no longer offend WWII vets, eh?...
> - pottz
> 
> Hey *pottzy* with all this bloody discrimination, sexism etc. You ll have to drop the masculine part of your *German* heritage and hereby be referred to as a *Germ*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> damn duckie youd make a great politician with your wordsmithing abilities.you took bobs comment and put my name to it,nice.i agree with it but i cant take credit for it.and yeah my wife often refers to me as a horrible disease with no cure.;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Lets run him for Prez. I m sure he would be better then either of the choices we have ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


you got that right,no matter who wins in november we all loose…......again!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> you got that right,no matter who wins in november we all loose…......again!!!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... great politician….. my wife often refers to me as a horrible disease with no cure.;-)
> - pottz


The fact that she married you may question her sanity, however, her admission of *your* condition confirms her intelligence. 
And talk about politicians,


> ... Lets run him *for Prez*....
> - TopamaxSurvivor


You could probably use a comb-over, however, I suppose *for Prez* is a better position than what my neighbours wish for me… their wish is *for out-of-town*!



> you got that right,no matter who wins in november we all loose…......again!!!
> - pottz


Yep!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I would run but both sides would be fighting over who got to impeach me ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I would run but both sides would be fighting over who got to *impeach me* ;-)
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I'm a bum…








that is not my bum… but I should run cause *I'm peach*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

I'm not a *corel*, however, something to muse over…








so I was informed…


----------



## sansoo22

Are you a Queen fan Duck or just liked the image?

I sometimes wish I could run for president but I fear I may be over qualified for the job. My entire career has been based on solving complex and nuanced logistical problems with efficiency and productivity in large scale corporate eco systems. Probably rules me out as too logical to be a good politician.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Are you a Queen fan Duck or just liked the image?
> - sansoo22


*Queen fan???* Whacha sassin bout *oo*?

Initially, the *MIB I & II* clue threw me a curve and had me meandering down the false funeral parlour path… then I realised,

*Her majesty The Queen getting to the point of declaring Independence day on her phone with some of the crowd cheering while others showed anger and threw stones!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Are you a Queen fan Duck or just liked the image?
> 
> I sometimes wish I could run for president but I fear I may be over qualified for the job. My entire career has been based on solving complex and nuanced logistical problems with efficiency and productivity in large scale corporate eco systems. Probably rules me out as too logical to be a good politician.
> 
> - sansoo22


Both sides would be fighting over who got to impeach you. The [email protected][email protected]$ cannot agree on anything. The fight would be about who gets credit for doing it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I would know nothing about Washington St. Or Seattle if not for being a Lumber Jock. I have to look into this video and the rounding up of white workers in Seattle. That is shocking. Mean while the avg age of new covid cases dropped to 30 in Fla. a few "covid" parties have been held. Yep , bring in a sick person, everyone put money in a pot. The first person tested positive wins the pot. Hows that for Crona Crazy?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I used up a few hours today shopping for a ditgital wheel barrow to haul around my hyper inflated digital currency, but Amazone was the only deal in town and I refuse to give that guy money, ehh, I mean, currency. So, by the time I find a good deal elsewhere, I might need a digital dumptruck.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I would know nothing about Washington St. Or Seattle if not for being a Lumber Jock. I have to look into this video and the rounding up of white workers in Seattle. That is shocking. Mean while the avg age of new covid cases dropped to 30 in Fla. a few "covid" parties have been held. Yep , bring in a sick person, everyone put money in a pot. The first person tested positive wins the pot. Hows that for Crona Crazy?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That is definitely Crona Crazy! Looks like Florida has the most winners now and Texas and South Carolina are looking to take the lead.

While the fatality rate is lower than projected, new studies show it leaves other devastation in its wake; permanent disabilities and heart issues. It may leave the victims useless for life sort of the way malaria can. Malaria was the cause of many of our issues today. As many as 90% of the Europeans coming to Jamestown and other early settlements died. The survivors were only able to function at about 20% capacity. The solution was to import laborers that had developed Malaria immunity. The rest is, as they say, "History."

Peteybadboy, Many ask what is wrong here and say they used to love the area but will never return again. These news reports provide a well-rounded summary ;-((

Oregon couple sues Seattle over ball bat attack by repeat offender
https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/oregon-couple-sues-seattle-king-county-over-baseball-bat-attack-by-repeat-offender/979882251

Seattle is Dying by KOMO News
https://komonews.com/news/local/komo-news-special-seattle-is-dying

American Pharmacists Association letter to Seattle about crime drugs and filth
https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/letter-to-seattle-convention-leaders-your-homeless-problem-is-out-of-control/770150626/#continue_below


----------



## Peteybadboy

Top,

I left NYC in 2007, back in say 2012 I could not believe the difference. Homeless setting up camp in mid town. Say 
say what you want Rudy gave the cops a job to do and they did it. They took the homeless to the shelters. (but they don't feel safe there). So the current admins say leave them be. Then a neighborhood dies, and then it gets worse.

The people need to change this. I will get to a breaking point. Sorry to say.

That guy is right, "its not right"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL TAPE MEASURE DAY - July 14*










or *NATIONAL NUDE DAY -July 14*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I used up a few hours today shopping for a ditgital wheel barrow to haul around my hyper inflated digital currency, but Amazone was the only deal in town and I refuse to give that guy money, ehh, I mean, currency. So, by the time I find a good deal elsewhere, I might need a digital dumptruck.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Petey, In 2017, we left in late April to Labor Day touring the east coast in our 5th wheel from Florida to Maine. I expected crime and security to be somewhat of an issue. I was amazed there was nothing on the local news. Here shootings dominate; I think 4 yesterday, 1 cop killed. Everyone back east seemed to be casual without much concern instead of on guard 24/7.

Ring security cameras added an app where people post videos for neighborhood warnings. We are getting thieves a couple miles away backing into to driveways in the middle of the day breaking into cars, owner followed them to an apartment house but cops never showed. Thieves casually returning for a second load the following day spending an hour looking around. One video showed the prowler carrying a machete a few days ago. I suppose he is the same one I heard about a few months ago. No decapitations yet as far as I know.

They sent my bride home from an eye appointment because of fever. We checked 3 times, none here. Sitting in the car in the sun for 10 minutes waiting for her appointment obviously raised her temp a degree or a little more. Is that Crazy Corona or what? ;-) They will call back for a new appointment. It will be interesting to see if she is on appointment quarantine for 2 weeks ;-)) The Eye Guy may be turning a lot of patients away unless they run the AC in the car while waiting.


----------



## sansoo22

I'm officially on voluntary 14 day quarantine. A security guard at work tested positive last week and I was on campus Friday for a couple hours. The stupid thing is I just needed the big virtual whiteboard we have in the lab because work hasn't allowed us to sign up for any online whiteboard services.

They've done a really good job keeping campus safe. If I could fault them at all it would be those of us working in product need a lot of specialized tools in order to work from home completely.


----------



## pottz

i satarted watching the video topo posted,(seattle is dying) but after 15 minutes id seen enough,very sad to see such a beautiful city rot away.the mayor and city council all have their heads up there asses,first thing seattle needs to do is clean house politically or it will soon be the new detroit.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> i satarted watching the video topo posted,(seattle is dying) but after 15 minutes id seen enough,very sad to see such a beautiful city rot away.the mayor and city council all have their heads up there asses,first thing seattle needs to do is clean house politically or it will soon be the new detroit.
> - pottz


Why are the *silent majority* permit any such stuff ups to appease the *noisy minority*... simple… bloody *APATHY*...

It's the same here in Australia.

The one good thing about *C-19*, though not enforced, self-isolation is a bloody good excuse to avoid all those morons.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Finally here in Australia, front line workers are starting to talk about the after-affect the virus has on "recovered" people… If more idiots listened to their observations there might be a chance that more people might avoid getting infected.

Though the comments are primarily on talk back radio… I'm hoping this approach might go viral.


----------



## corelz125

The latest reports have a lot of bad news for Fl,TX, and CA you guys are 1/3 of the infected rates for the world.

Every day a male co-worker walks up very close to a lady at the coffee machine, inhales a big breath of air and tells her that her hair smells nice. After a week of this she can't stand it anymore, takes her complaint to a Supervisor in the personnel department and asks to file a sexual harassment grievance against him. The Human Resources supervisor is puzzled, and asks: "What's threatening about a co-worker telling you your hair smells nice?" The woman replies: "It's Frank, the midget."


----------



## pottz

> The latest reports have a lot of bad news for Fl,TX, and CA you guys are 1/3 of the infected rates for the world.
> 
> Every day a male co-worker walks up very close to a lady at the coffee machine, inhales a big breath of air and tells her that her hair smells nice. After a week of this she can't stand it anymore, takes her complaint to a Supervisor in the personnel department and asks to file a sexual harassment grievance against him. The Human Resources supervisor is puzzled, and asks: "What's threatening about a co-worker telling you your hair smells nice?" The woman replies: "It's Frank, the midget."
> 
> - corelz125


oh corelz im so dissapointed with this joke,cmon man,their "little people"


----------



## corelz125

Pottz nobody is off limits everyone is fair game


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> oh corelz im so dissapointed with this joke,cmon man,their "little people"
> - pottz


Hey *pottzy*, would this be more politically correct?

*"The oversized tall woman replies: "It's Frank!"*


----------



## pottz

> The latest reports have a lot of bad news for Fl,TX, and CA you guys are 1/3 of the infected rates for the world.
> 
> Every day a male co-worker walks up very close to a lady at the coffee machine, inhales a big breath of air and tells her that her hair smells nice. After a week of this she can't stand it anymore, takes her complaint to a Supervisor in the personnel department and asks to file a sexual harassment grievance against him. The Human Resources supervisor is puzzled, and asks: "What's threatening about a co-worker telling you your hair smells nice?" The woman replies: "It's Frank, the midget."
> 
> - corelz125


oh corelz im so dissapointed with this joke,cmon man,their "little people" 


> Pottz nobody is off limits everyone is fair game
> 
> - corelz125


well yeah,i was just tying to be politically correct,california ya know.i think they can arrest us if were not-lol!!!!


----------



## pottz

> oh corelz im so dissapointed with this joke,cmon man,their "little people"
> - pottz
> 
> Hey *pottzy*, would this be more politically correct?
> 
> *"The oversized tall woman replies: "It's Frank!"*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


sorry ducks not allowed,your suggesting her size is abnormal ?in todays world their is no more normal,to suggest otherwise would desrciminate againts her size which would make her uncomfortable.in a company that would be a complaint filed with HR,and a write up at least,and be on your PERMANENT RECORD!!!! as kids in school that always worried us.come to find out it was all bull********************-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> sorry ducks not allowed,...
> - pottz


And if I said *Frank* was a *sniffer dog*, i'd upset the junkies and dog lovers… damb bloody *corel* and his jokes… there, upset *Mrs. corel*.


----------



## pottz

> sorry ducks not allowed,...
> - pottz
> 
> And if I said *Frank* was a *sniffer dog*, i d upset the junkies and dog lovers… damb bloody *corel* and his jokes… there, upset *Mrs. corel*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


it's a complicated world duckie,no matter what we say it's gonna piss somebody off,so i just piss everybody off,thats fair right ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> it s a complicated world duckie,no matter what we say it s gonna piss somebody off,so i just piss everybody off,thats fair right ?
> - pottz


Riight *Mr. pottzy* now you've just pissed me off and I'm now gonna piss off!


----------



## 23tony

> *NATIONAL TAPE MEASURE DAY - July 14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or *NATIONAL NUDE DAY -July 14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Why not both?

hmm…


----------



## 23tony

> i satarted watching the video topo posted,(seattle is dying) but after 15 minutes id seen enough,very sad to see such a beautiful city rot away.the mayor and city council all have their heads up there asses,first thing seattle needs to do is clean house politically or it will soon be the new detroit.
> 
> - pottz


Sadly, this seems to be a common ailment of many big cities lately.


----------



## sansoo22

People follow jobs and businesses move to cities that are the friendliest to them. Too many union strikes in Detroit caused the big three automakers to divest manufacturing across the US years before it moved overseas. The idea was production wouldnt grind to a halt if you had a strike in one city.

In the 50s Detroit had about 1.8 million ppl and by 1980 it dropped to just over 1 million residents. In the span of a working generation the city lost close to 800k residents. That is a butt load of tax revenue missing to keep up on infrastructure that didn't shrink along with the population.

Seattle could face a very similar issue if large tech companies decide it's better to move out of the city vs deal with the politics and high tax rates. Google has had an issue with senior level devs and architects quitting to move to places where it's cheaper to live. Who can blame them? They are in high demand and can basically pick any city they want to live in.

Where I live they have been trying to revitalize downtown areas without gentrification for like a decade and it keeps failing. You can't improve buildings and infrastructure without tax revenue. You can't improve tax revenue on subsidized housing because businesses won't move in to the area.

I do think we need to fix the wealth gap in this country but its not thru the means Seattle is trying to do it. Reward companies that invest in their employees and the cities that house them and punish those that don't at a federal level. You don't tax the middle class and corporate payroll to give hand outs to the poor. Thats a lose lose scenario…just ask the USSR…oh wait you cant…they dont exist because wealth distribution leads to corruption and a failed state.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A comment, a remark, and an observation:

Seems as though the panic-driven shortages have subsided, most things fully stocked again, except Govenor brains.

And, if researchers say it will happen, it wont.

And, logic and facts are now micro-aggressions, and quite probably raciss.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... no matter what we say it s gonna piss somebody…
> - pottz


And all us *ostracised lefties* 








are totally pissed off.

And lets piss off all the *tailors*, *haberdashers* and *mantua-makers* with the *Nudies day*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My national day post ( the tape and the other one) got me in the doghouse- I was blocked for 2 days by the administration. use caution on that one

*NATIONAL PET FIRE SAFETY DAY - July 15*


----------



## pottz

> My national day post ( the tape and the other one) got me in the doghouse- I was blocked for 2 days by the administration. use caution on that one
> 
> *NATIONAL PET FIRE SAFETY DAY - July 15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you were blocked by who for what ?


----------



## pottz

just heard on the radio miami fl.is the epicenter of the virus,9100 new cases yesterday alone.keep the parties goin miami woooohoooooooo!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Right after posting -the algorithm blocked me from viewing and posting on Corona Crazy yet I was able to go anywhere else. My guess is that the computer saw the second post - bingo. They shut me down-


----------



## pottz

> Right after posting -the algorithm blocked me from viewing and posting on Corona Crazy yet I was able to go anywhere else. My guess is that the computer saw the second post - bingo. They shut me down-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


strange ive never heard of that happening before,and i know a thing or two about getting blocked-LOL.


----------



## 23tony

> Right after posting -the algorithm blocked me


This guy?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Right after posting -the algorithm blocked me
> 
> This guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 23tony


It could be for he says that he invented the internet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Mantua (clothing)*- I learned a new word, thanks to Duck.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mantua_(clothing)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *The one good thing about *C-19*, though not enforced, self-isolation is a bloody good excuse to avoid all those morons.*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Very wise words…


----------



## pottz

> Right after posting -the algorithm blocked me
> 
> This guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 23tony
> 
> It could be for he says that he invented the internet.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im sure in his mind he did,a place where no one should ever go,a pandoras box of corona crazy ;-\ i think he'd make a good mayor for seattle,he'd fit right in with that nutty city.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> im sure in his mind he did,a place where no one should ever go,a pandoras box of corona crazy ;- *i think he d make a good mayor for seattle,he d fit right in with that nutty city.*
> 
> - pottz


*This should get a response from TopMax. Very well said- brevity is the wit of the soul.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*PAYBACK TIME North Carolina city votes to give reparations to Black residents as 'removing statues isn't enough'*

https://www.the-sun.com/news/1142664/north-carolina-city-will-give-reparations-to-black-community/










God Bless America


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Possible teacher shortage in AZ*
https://ktar.com/story/3395471/coronavirus-pandemic-could-worsen-arizonas-teacher-shortage/

Schools are essential in making our society work. But will teachers and students return? 
Here is a good article on "charter schools" 
https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/07/no_author/thomas-sowell-on-charter-schools-education-for-students-not-unions/

The next topic will be will you vaccinate?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> im sure in his mind he did,a place where no one should ever go,a pandoras box of corona crazy ;- *i think he d make a good mayor for seattle,he d fit right in with that nutty city.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *This should get a response from TopMax. Very well said- brevity is the wit of the soul.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


OK, I'll respond ;-) He would probably be an improvement. I can't see how it could get any worse. Everyone is going to have to decide whether to be predator or prey. I don't think the prey will last long so the predators will probably be invading the burbs soon.

I just saw the lowlife community hacked Bill Gates, Jeff Bezos and Obama. Gates doesn't live in Seattle. Bezos probably doesn't either. I'm sure aggressive panhandlers would have his number!

Florida should be done with Corona Crazy soon. At 10,000 cases a day it shouldn't take long for everyone to have it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> People follow jobs and businesses move to cities that are the friendliest to them. Too many union strikes in Detroit caused the big three automakers to divest manufacturing across the US years before it moved overseas. The idea was production wouldnt grind to a halt if you had a strike in one city.
> 
> In the 50s Detroit had about 1.8 million ppl and by 1980 it dropped to just over 1 million residents. In the span of a working generation the city lost close to 800k residents. That is a butt load of tax revenue missing to keep up on infrastructure that didn t shrink along with the population.
> 
> Seattle could face a very similar issue if large tech companies decide it s better to move out of the city vs deal with the politics and high tax rates. Google has had an issue with senior level devs and architects quitting to move to places where it s cheaper to live. Who can blame them? They are in high demand and can basically pick any city they want to live in.
> 
> Where I live they have been trying to revitalize downtown areas without gentrification for like a decade and it keeps failing. You can t improve buildings and infrastructure without tax revenue. You can t improve tax revenue on subsidized housing because businesses won t move in to the area.
> 
> I do think we need to fix the wealth gap in this country but its not thru the means Seattle is trying to do it. Reward companies that invest in their employees and the cities that house them and punish those that don t at a federal level. You don t tax the middle class and corporate payroll to give hand outs to the poor. Thats a lose lose scenario…just ask the USSR…oh wait you cant…they dont exist because wealth distribution leads to corruption and a failed state.
> 
> - sansoo22


When I was in 1st grade I recall the teacher telling us the Depression could never happen again because there were safeguards in place. In the late 70s when they started deregulating banks and the financial industry, I thought they should leave it alone. The day Regan said he was firing the aircraft controllers, I knew we were screwed. We took a $4.50/ hour cut in pay in 2 years. I was one of the lucky ones. Industrial accounts followed me from employer to employer unsolicited, so I supposed they would follow if I stated my own business. I cut out the middle man and took my $4.50 back. Most of the rest of the guys waited over 10 years to get it back.

Joe Albertson who started the grocery store chain came into my uncle's dad's tavern to get beer on credit during the Depression. When he got the store profitable, he either gave 90% of the profit to Uncle Sam or expanded. He had no intention of doing what he did when started. May as well grow as give it to Uncle. Today we cannot even maintain what we built in the 50s and 60s. Those tax policies should make a big dent in the current problems.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> This guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 23tony


Anyone who believes this guy has one iota of concern for the environment or individuals other than himself is delusional. He owns major shares in a zinc mine, fer crying out loud; which is just about the most effective way to poison the environment. The only thing that could be worse, perhaps, is an underwater oil well leaking for weeks on end, folllowed up by a dose of millions of gallons of core-exit. Some suggest that this disaster changed the entire flow of the gulf-stream, and thus, weather patterns. See what I did there?


----------



## pottz

> corona has been really damaging for all the people, it can be seen how the management assignment help has been providing sufficient ones with great help.
> 
> - jack110


flagged-bye bye


----------



## pottz

2 spammers in one day-wow.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

2 or more extra posts to 3,000. I wonder if they sell woodworking plans as Ted does?


----------



## 23tony

Am I missing something here?

NYC resuming school on a limited basis:

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/new-york-city-public-schools-will-reopen-part-time-basis-n1233162

2-3 shortened days at school limited to 9-(max)12 students at a time, and using larger spaces like cafeterias to keep kids apart.

One week later:

https://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/ny-de-blasio-schools-covid-childcare-students-20200716-uhba6wywonhgrg2jv4skhodkdi-story.html

Repurposing libraries, community centers, etc. to be day-care centers every day and after school with a limit of 15 children per room (and what level of experience dealing with children for the adults supervising?)

How is that "safer" than a larger-scale opening of the schools?

I will never understand politicians and government bureaucrats.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL CORN FRITTERS DAY*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Am I missing something here?*
> 
> - 23tony


Great news post thank you. There are so many ideas depending on where you live. I do know that there are a lot of parents not yet ready to send their children into the schools. So depending on where you live the plan of action will vary. Stay vigilant with your children and make sure that they are still trying to learn something daily. As for the schools, they will never be the same "adapt or perish"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is a little something to divert attention away from Crazy Corona woes. 
https://rabbidaniellapin.com/only-six-more-years/
I'm not Jewish, but Daniel Lapin is my Rabbi.

The situation in Seattle is normal human behavior. The few brief instances in history of civilization, compassion, empathy and consideration were based on Judeo-Christian principles practiced in Europe and used to establish America during our Golden Age. The normal condition of mankind is preparing for war, war and recovering from war. The three periods of affluent middle class were destroyed by greed and expecting luxury to be the standard provided for all.

The current misinterpretation of the Constitution is responsible for the pandemic expansion. Rights only work if we all accept responsibilities. Obviously too many Rights Only Activists have spread it nationwide. 4 million years of evolution cause most human brains to resist any attempted prevention. Most only respond to visible threats in fight or flight mode. Now is the time to fly! The fight was lost this month.

Meanwhile stabbings and shootings dominate the news as the police defunding debate continues. If they send mental health workers to the stop stabbings by the mentally ill will their mortality rates be higher than police mortality rates?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I will never understand politicians and government bureaucrats.
> 
> - 23tony


We are not supposed to. It is all by design.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I will never understand politicians and government bureaucrats.
> 
> - 23tony
> 
> We are not supposed to. It is all by design.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Psychologists say ideologues cannot understand fact and refuse to consider fact in thought processes. 60% of people are ideologues. Sanity does not stand a chance ;-(


----------



## pottz

> Am I missing something here?
> 
> NYC resuming school on a limited basis:
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/new-york-city-public-schools-will-reopen-part-time-basis-n1233162
> 
> 2-3 shortened days at school limited to 9-(max)12 students at a time, and using larger spaces like cafeterias to keep kids apart.
> 
> One week later:
> 
> https://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/ny-de-blasio-schools-covid-childcare-students-20200716-uhba6wywonhgrg2jv4skhodkdi-story.html
> 
> Repurposing libraries, community centers, etc. to be day-care centers every day and after school with a limit of 15 children per room (and what level of experience dealing with children for the adults supervising?)
> 
> How is that "safer" than a larger-scale opening of the schools?
> 
> I will never understand politicians and government bureaucrats.
> 
> - 23tony


the secret is the one way hall ways,that alone will save lives -lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Manhattan's Party Scene Roars Back to Life, Covid or No Covid*










*Happy Days are Here Again!" (Ben Selvin and the Crooners, 1930)*


----------



## pottz

> *Manhattan's Party Scene Roars Back to Life, Covid or No Covid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Days are Here Again!" (Ben Selvin and the Crooners, 1930)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


and the new cases keep rising,i dont get it ?


----------



## sansoo22

> Psychologists say ideologues cannot understand fact and refuse to consider fact in thought processes. 60% of people are ideologues. Sanity does not stand a chance ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Ideologues most likely can understand fact but willfully ignore it when it contradicts with their ideas. This is extremely dangerous when people like this get in to positions of power. They no longer govern by fact or empathy but by feelings towards a topic and whatever ideal they came up with that would grant warm fuzzies to most of their constituents. What's worse is anyone who doesn't agree with this new ideal is considered an enemy because you made the ideologue feel bad by not agreeing with them.

The most intelligent people throughout history have also been the most devoid of emotion. Einstein and Tesla are two great examples of this. But honestly I wouldn't want either of them working on systemic social issues without being partnered with very good social workers who had very high emotional intelligence.

It's kind of the old checks and balances system that our government was pretty fond of at one point in time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*'Epicenter of the epicenter': Young people partying in Miami Beach despite COVID-19 threat*










*Some police officers are not in any hurry to retire…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*40 posts to hit 3000!*

*Great job guys…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

5 June 2013 - This guidance is an update to travel recommendations for Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus (MERS-CoV) that WHO published on 20th May2013

https://www.who.int/ith/updates/20130605/en/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*TopMax you post some good stuff and let's not forget LBD and his wisdom- *


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... 4 million years of evolution cause most* human brains* to resist any attempted prevention. Most only respond to visible threats in fight or flight mode. Now is the time to *fly*!
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Lucky I'm a mere *duck*, still think for myself and fly!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... and the new cases keep rising,*i dont get it* ?
> - pottz


America is trying to keep ahead of Russia… in the *space race*... bloody *space in the head*!


----------



## pottz

> .... and the new cases keep rising,*i dont get it* ?
> - pottz
> 
> America is trying to keep ahead of Russia… in the *space race*... bloody *space in the head*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yep were always #1 no matter what the cost ;-\


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *40 posts to hit 3000!*
> 
> *Great job guys…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sorry *DW*, I'd prefer to be a *black duck* than a *sour puss*, however, I think we should be more concerned with these stats (from yesterday),









*Not too god job guys…*


----------



## corelz125

Thats the mayor of NYC saying the schools will be open in Sept the governor had something to say about that. He said he has the final say when school goes back not the airhead mayor. That was noticed to by the Gov the gatherings in the city. Restaurants and bars if they get 3 violations for failing to social distance and other laws they get their liquor license revoked. No sale of alcohol to a person unless they are getting a meal. NYC's mayor is giving everything away for free if you can't afford anything he will just give it to you but then he cries NYC has no money.


----------



## pottz

> *40 posts to hit 3000!*
> 
> *Great job guys…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Sorry *DW*, I d prefer to be a *black duck* than a *sour puss*, however, I think we should be more concerned with these stats (from yesterday),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not too god job guys…*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


what do you mean were #1. the only problem with those numbers is russia and china are probably not reporting the real stats,ill bet their cases are a quite a bit higher.hell even our numbers they say are in reality much higher than reported because so many arn't tested and dont even know they have it.but real or not people gotta wake up and do whats needed.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> yep were always #1 no matter what the cost ;-\n
> - pottz


Damn *pottzy*, I know you Yankees' ******************** don't stink… but take a back seat for once and crap there so we can drive through this in one *peace*!.


----------



## pottz

> Thats the mayor of NYC saying the schools will be open in Sept the governor had something to say about that. He said he has the final say when school goes back not the airhead mayor. That was noticed to by the Gov the gatherings in the city. Restaurants and bars if they get 3 violations for failing to social distance and other laws they get their liquor license revoked. No sale of alcohol to a person unless they are getting a meal. NYC s mayor is giving everything away for free if you can t afford anything he will just give it to you but then he cries NYC has no money.
> 
> - corelz125


just one mayor or governor of many with their head up the ass.no plan or clue.so just change the plan and rules everyday so they appear to be doing something.


----------



## pottz

> yep were always #1 no matter what the cost ;-
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Damn *pottzy*, I know you Yankees ******************** don t stink… but take a back seat for once and crap there so we can drive through this in one *peace*!.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


damn ducks you lots your sense of sarcasim ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> what do you mean were #1… the only problem with those numbers is russia and china are probably not reporting the real stats,ill bet their cases are a quite a bit higher.hell even our numbers they say are in reality much higher…
> - pottz


True words there *pottzy*... The only thing about anything from China is that even for cheap ********************… I paid way above *worth* and (*in my opinion only*), *Putin the V* is a lesser jerk than *The Donald*!
Forgetting about %... those figures stink… even for obnoxious Yankees.

*Aussis, Aussie, Aussie… OI, OI. OI*... 
In Victoria… we are currently a *duck in oven*... and *stuffed*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> damn ducks you lots your sense of sarcasim ?
> - pottz


Hell, no *pottzy*, I eat sarcasm with vegemite for breakfast and wash it down with vino… Unfortunately too many people treat you as a god and read you accordingly!

Dam… I have lost my touch… I thought I *was* sarcastic… amongst some 1/2 truths…


----------



## pottz

> what do you mean were #1… the only problem with those numbers is russia and china are probably not reporting the real stats,ill bet their cases are a quite a bit higher.hell even our numbers they say are in reality much higher…
> - pottz
> 
> True words there *pottzy*... The only thing about anything from China is that even for cheap ********************… I paid way above *worth* and (*in my opinion only*), *Putin the V* is a lesser jerk than *The Donald*!
> Forgetting about %... those figures stink… even for obnoxious Yankees.
> 
> *Aussis, Aussie, Aussie… OI, OI. OI*...
> In Victoria… we are currently a *duck in oven*... and *stuffed*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hell putin has the donald wrapped around his little finger,or is it the *middle* finger? and lets not forget his "good" friend kim jon trump!!!! very similar except the donald has the *HAIR.*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... hell putin has the donald wrapped around his little finger,or is it the *middle* finger? and lets not forget his "good" friend kim jon trump!!!! very similar except the donald has the *HAIR.*
> - pottz


Yep, who's *putin* up who is the $64 question… that cannot be answered by *42*...

I just care about you Yanks… I love a yank every now and then.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*New York's Cuomo announces new restrictions on bars and restaurants after compliance issues*
Bars and restaurants in New York City that receive three "strikes" for failing to enforce social distancing will be forced to close, Governor Andrew Cuomo said on Thursday.
In addition, bars and restaurants across the state will be allowed to serve alcohol only to patrons also ordering food, and walk-up bar service will not be allowed.

*Corelz posted 1st *



> Thats the mayor of NYC saying the schools will be open in Sept the governor had something to say about that. He said he has the final say when school goes back not the airhead mayor. That was noticed to by the Gov the gatherings in the city. Restaurants and bars if they get 3 violations for failing to social distance and other laws they get their liquor license revoked. No sale of alcohol to a person unless they are getting a meal. NYC s mayor is giving everything away for free if you can t afford anything he will just give it to you but then he cries NYC has no money.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Sorry guys, I apologise, that's why I deliberately try to avoid posting as at times even my warped humor must move aside for reality and *sarcasm* is spelt as *諷刺* or *سخرية*...

My simple question is…
Where are all those patriotic *"any LIVES MATTER"* protestors for to "latest" 67,404 deaths in Yankeeland… surely they've stopped looting by now or has the government restocked the shops for them?

Now I'll just go and *RIP* into a cheapo cask and maybe take a spin (without blades) on my new tractor and terrorise pe-des-tari-ans.!


----------



## pottz

> ... hell putin has the donald wrapped around his little finger,or is it the *middle* finger? and lets not forget his "good" friend kim jon trump!!!! very similar except the donald has the *HAIR.*
> - pottz
> 
> Yep, who s *putin* up who is the $64 question… that cannot be answered by *42*...
> 
> I just care about you Yanks… I love a yank every now and then.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i always knew you were a yank man !


----------



## pottz

> Sorry guys, I apologise, that s why I deliberately try to avoid posting as at times even my warped humor must move aside for reality and *sarcasm* is spelt as *諷刺* or *سخرية*...
> 
> My simple question is…
> Where are all those *"any LIVES MATTER"* protestors for to "latest" 67,404 deaths in Yankeeland…
> 
> Now I ll just go and *RIP* into a cheapo cask!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*SHHHHH* we cant say that right now ducks,because only *certain* lives matter.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *40 posts to hit 3000!*
> 
> *Great job guys…*


*"Sorry *DW*, I d prefer to be a *black duck* than a *sour puss*, however, I think we should be more concerned with these stats (from yesterday),"*

*LBD what I like about statistics is your chart shows disease and death and Pottz's 3000 will be of celebration, for we are woodworking survivors who are living through this pandemic and have not had our forum shut down.*


> PS *Vegemite* similar to Muktuk


----------



## pottz

ok guys just heard on the radio,calif leads the day,again with over 11000 new cases.makes ya proud to be a socal guy. ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *SHHHHH* we cant say that right now ducks,because only *certain* lives matter.
> 
> - pottz


Well stated Pottz, again brevity is the wit of the soul and let me say I have never shot and ate a duck.


----------



## corelz125

I had duck once or twice a little to much fat for me. I never shot one don't get the urge shoot animals when I can just go to the supermarket and buy meat. A lot of criticism back in April about how our gov handled this but so far it's declined compared to the rest of the country.


----------



## pottz

> *SHHHHH* we cant say that right now ducks,because only *certain* lives matter.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well stated Pottz, again brevity is the wit of the soul and let me say I have never shot and ate a duck.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well ive shot and ate pheasant and ive eaten duck many times so im open to duck for dinner ;>D yummm


----------



## pottz

> I had duck once or twice a little to much fat for me. I never shot one don t get the urge shoot animals when I can just go to the supermarket and buy meat. A lot of criticism back in April about how our gov handled this but so far it s declined compared to the rest of the country.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah i agree duck can be very "fatty"


----------



## pottz

i just noticed weve had over 28000 views but no where neat that many comments,do think we intimidate people from joining our stimulating conversations? hey who wouldn't want to talk with the duck?

cmon lurkers join us,we dont bite…...well not hard.hey were no worse than the virus !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*To join us you got to understand "Duck" similar the pig on TV show Green Acres- Arnold Ziffl*e-










*All Lives Matter and good job on our view ratings and posts.*


----------



## pottz

> *To join us you got to understand "Duck" similar the pig on TV show Green Acres- Arnold Ziffl*e-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All Lives Matter and good job on our view ratings and posts.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ya know i think the duck was on green acres in his younger years but was let go due to uncontrolled bowl movements !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Sorry Pottz but LBD is on the right track-

*Virus prompts drastic measures as death tolls set records*

https://apnews.com/06d8396db10d3ead960da4fc11cd02ae


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I had duck once or twice a little to much fat for me. I never shot one don t get the urge shoot animals when I can just go to the supermarket and buy meat. A lot of criticism back in April about how our gov handled this but so far it s declined compared to the rest of the country.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah i agree duck can be very "fatty"
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, but from this duck, you'd get a copious amount of alcohol for self basting.


> ... but was let go due to uncontrolled bowl movements !
> - pottz


and don't forget, old age… even back then! Furthermore I hated being called *Drobney* even more than being called *as* dinner.

Now with travel restrictions, I'm starting to understand the reason for your bloody long range missiles for use during Australia's Duck Hunting Season… 








(hate those warning shots to the head)... I've barely got 9 months to build my bunker,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Psychologists say ideologues cannot understand fact and refuse to consider fact in thought processes. 60% of people are ideologues. Sanity does not stand a chance ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Ideologues most likely can understand fact but willfully ignore it when it contradicts with their ideas. This is extremely dangerous when people like this get in to positions of power. They no longer govern by fact or empathy but by feelings towards a topic and whatever ideal they came up with that would grant warm fuzzies to most of their constituents. What s worse is anyone who doesn t agree with this new ideal is considered an enemy because you made the ideologue feel bad by not agreeing with them.
> 
> The most intelligent people throughout history have also been the most devoid of emotion. Einstein and Tesla are two great examples of this. But honestly I wouldn t want either of them working on systemic social issues without being partnered with very good social workers who had very high emotional intelligence.
> 
> It s kind of the old checks and balances system that our government was pretty fond of at one point in time.
> 
> - sansoo22


I may have misread or misunderstood. I thought it was like a mental illness they had no control over. Ignoring fact on purpose is worse. They really are wicked!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... cmon lurkers join us,we *dont bite*…...well not hard.hey were no worse than the virus !
> - pottz


I do…









Nothing better than *Human beens and a nice chianti!*


----------



## sansoo22

> I may have misread or misunderstood. I thought it was like a mental illness they had no control over. Ignoring fact on purpose is worse. They really are wicked!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


You might be right. It's possible I'm confusing idealist with ideologue…altho that is often a blurred line. On both accounts I think of historic figures like Karl Marx who by academic standards was incredibly intelligent but by practical standards a moron.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... figures like Karl Marx…
> - sansoo22


Which one of the brothers was he? *Harpo* and I spoke the same language.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I love a yank every now and then.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I see what you did there.

But seriously, whats her name?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... But seriously, whats her name?
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I may have misread or misunderstood. I thought it was like a mental illness they had no control over. Ignoring fact on purpose is worse. They really are wicked!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> You might be right. It s possible I m confusing idealist with ideologue…altho that is often a blurred line. On both accounts I think of historic figures like Karl Marx who by academic standards was incredibly intelligent but by practical standards a moron.
> 
> - sansoo22


It is odd how the brain works. There was an engineer of some kind at the Lazy B when we were building the "Top Secret Star Wars Laser." It was supposed to shoot a beam up to satellites, reflect it around in space and shoot a 747 down over Moscow if they wanted too. I figured if it was top secrete and I knew they could do that it was all bluff and BS to fool the Russian spies. That was just before they threw on the towel. Anyway, he was fiddling around with lasers all day. He tried to tell me what he needed done. I had no idea what he was trying to say. Another guy came by saying he needed a conduit ran across the room. He said the guy is so smart he can't comprehend simple stuff like that. He could barely drive a car.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Seattle City Council Member Suggests Firing White Officers In Massive Reduction Of Police Department*
https://jonathanturley.org/2020/07/17/seattle-city-council-member-suggests-firing-white-officers-in-massive-reduction-of-police-department/

*Here is one for LBD "As Australian COVID-19 cases surge, state bans "dancing, mingling" at weddings"*









https://news.trust.org/item/20200717050418-nlqrg


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*In early 20th century- Schools Beat Earlier Plagues With Outdoor Classes*

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/17/nyregion/coronavirus-nyc-schools-reopening-outdoors.html


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Here is one for LBD "As Australian COVID-19 cases surge, state bans "dancing, mingling" at weddings"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert-Woodworker


Where the hell was *C-19* back when I married my ex… it might have banned more than dancing???


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL LOTTERY DAY - July 17*


----------



## pottz

> *Seattle City Council Member Suggests Firing White Officers In Massive Reduction Of Police Department*
> https://jonathanturley.org/2020/07/17/seattle-city-council-member-suggests-firing-white-officers-in-massive-reduction-of-police-department/
> 
> *Here is one for LBD "As Australian COVID-19 cases surge, state bans "dancing, mingling" at weddings"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.trust.org/item/20200717050418-nlqrg
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wow she is completely off her rocker.lets fight discrimination with more discrimination,makes total sense if you have none.so thats the kind of leadership seattle wants huh.someone needs to pray for the good people of seattle because their all screwed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Florida church's statue of Jesus beheaded, similar attacks occur across U.S.*









*
This is a pure escalation of evil…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I don't think praying for Seattle will help. The Devil has complete control. Pray for the surrounding areas. Hopefully Hell can be limited to the Seattle City limits.

Trump is saying to not let science stand in the way of opening schools. That is probably worse than our mayor's policies of not letting science and structural stability stand in the way of development in seismic hazard areas. Fortunately she only has about 13 square miles of liquefaction zone that may turn to quicksand in the 3.5 to 5 minutes the earth will be shaking. The total impact area is only 70,000 square miles whereas the Coronavirus impact area is 3.8 million square miles. Overall, I believe our greatest risk is local by the mayor.

Schools could probably be opened under the early 20th century option. https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/17/nyregion/coronavirus-nyc-schools-reopening-outdoors.html

We should probably be thanking our lucky stars. The Worst Disease Ever Recorded is
a doomsday fungus known as Bd affects amphibians. It has condemned more species to extinction than any other pathogen.
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/03/bd-frogs-apocalypse-disease/585862/


----------



## 23tony

> *Florida church's statue of Jesus beheaded, similar attacks occur across U.S.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This is a pure escalation of evil…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


While looking that up, I stumbled across this twitter thread

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282483353992691713
I don't recognize this country anymore.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> While looking that up, I stumbled across this twitter thread
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282483353992691713
> *I don t recognize this country anymore.*
> 
> - 23tony


+1 The Twitter feed was very informative thanks for posting.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Schools could probably be opened under the early 20th century option. https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/17/nyregion/coronavirus-nyc-schools-reopening-outdoors.html
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


When I went to school you had windows that opened and closed- today they build classrooms like jails and should they happen to have windows they don't open or close. The students and staff have about the same chance as Ghislaine Maxwell who is in jail getting COVID. Also, ask any school authority about their heating and cooling systems. What type if any fresh air is being recirculated throughout the building.


----------



## corelz125

DW I am not looking to send my kids to school as soon as possible just so they can say schools open. Any disease spreads through the school like wildfire.


----------



## pottz

> DW I am not looking to send my kids to school as soon as possible just so they can say schools open. Any disease spreads through the school like wildfire.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah until it's safe,it's not safe.to hell with trump,where does "baron" go to school.when he sends his to public school like everybody then he can talk,otherwise shut the hell up.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Not up to *corel* standards, but it is topical….

Father O'Malley rose from his bed one morning.
It was a fine spring day in his new Washington D.C. Parish. He walked to the window of his bedroom to get a deep breath of the beautiful day outside. He then noticed there was . . .a donkey lying dead in the middle of his front lawn.

He promptly called the White House . The conversation went like this:
"Good morning. This is Donald Trump, How might I help you?" 
"And the best of the day te yerself .This is Father O'Malley at St. Ann's Catholic Church.
There's a donkey lying dead in me front lawn and would ye be so kind as to send a couple o'yer lads to take care of the matter?" 
Trump, considering himself to be quite a wit and recognizing the Irish accent, thought he would have a little fun with the good father, replied, "Well now Father, it was always my impression that you people took care of the last rites!"

There was dead silence on the line for a moment . . . . Father O'Malley then replied:
"Aye,' tis certainly true; but we are also obliged to notify the next of kin first,which is the reason for me call."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> There was dead silence on the line for a moment . . . . Father O Malley then replied:
> "Aye, tis certainly true; but we are also obliged to notify the next of kin first,which is the reason for me call."*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*+1*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> DW I am not looking to send my kids to school as soon as possible just so they can say schools open. Any disease spreads through the school like wildfire.
> - corelz125


No harm wished on anyone…. but…. I'm looking forward to those bloody neighbour kids being sent back to school… I've run out of *sedative gob-stopper* lollies to toss over the fence… Bah-Humbug!


----------



## corelz125

Good pick up LBD I didn't have one for today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW I am not looking to send my kids to school as soon as possible just so they can say schools open. Any disease spreads through the school like wildfire.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah until it s safe,it s not safe.to hell with trump,where does "baron" go to school.when he sends his to public school like everybody then he can talk,otherwise shut the hell up.
> 
> - pottz


*
The privileged class does not send their children to public schools. Including Baron or the Obama girls or ducks…*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... or ducks…*
> - Desert_Woodworker


Ducks are born smart… we drink copious amounts of vino to kill our brain cells only to relegate ourselves down to human levels.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Ducks are born smart… we drink copious amounts of vino to kill brain cells only to relegate ourselves down to human levels.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck*
> 
> *Does your theory apply to Beagles?*


----------



## pottz

> *Ducks are born smart… we drink copious amounts of vino to kill brain cells only to relegate ourselves down to human levels.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck*
> 
> *Does your theory apply to Beagles?*
> dw how dare you compare a duck to a beagle,a superior breed with intelligence and sofisticated senses above and beyond a "common" duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## pottz

well here we are at another milestone in a thread i hoped would be dead at 1000,because we are here means this subject has not not died or faded into memory as i had hoped.we still debate and battle a pandemic that has sickened millions and will probaly kill millions before it fades into the history books like many before it.this is to nothing to celebrate guys,but a time to mourn the loses.may we all pray we dont come and mark another milestone.please stay safe and protect yourselves and family.peace out my friends.


> DW I am not looking to send my kids to school as soon as possible just so they can say schools open. Any disease spreads through the school like wildfire.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah until it s safe,it s not safe.to hell with trump,where does "baron" go to school.when he sends his to public school like everybody then he can talk,otherwise shut the hell up.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> The privileged class does not send their children to public schools. Including Baron or the Obama girls or ducks…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


jimmy carter sent amy tp public school,but hey he was a peanut farmer !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Does your theory apply to Beagles?*
> dw how dare you compare a duck to a beagle,a superior breed with intelligence and sofisticated senses above and beyond a "common" duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


*I dare because both the Beagle and Black Duck are 2 different animals living on planet Earth during "Corona Crazy"*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... a superior breed with intelligence and sofisticated senses above and beyond a "common" duck.
> - pottz


What a load of crap… they're dumb as *dead dog-*********************... just look at the masters they pick… 
No one rules over a duck… not even SWMBO*S*... note the capital *S* on the end (and not a beagle pissant little *s*)... which stand for *S*ometimes!

I'm sure yall heard of the "*Planet of the Apes*"... just wait for the *Planet of the Ducks!* you can drake that to the bank!...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> jimmy carter sent amy tp public school,but hey he was a *peanut farmer* !
> - pottz


I sorta knew that… but when did he become a *farmer*?

Hey *pottzy*, that's another stats you Yanks are winning… You've had bigger *peanuts* in office than us Australians… but only by a nose in the two horse race… the rest of the field is way behind. 
Now if it was in the size of ears… we'd win hands down.


----------



## pottz

well here we are at another milestone in a thread i hoped would be dead at 1000,because we are here means this subject has not not died or faded into memory as i had hoped.we still debate and battle a pandemic that has sickened millions and will probaley kill millions before it fades into the history books like many before it.this is nothing to celebrate guys,but a time to mourn the loses.may we all pray we dont come and mark another milestone.please stay safe and protect yourselves and family.peace out my friends.


----------



## pottz

> ... a superior breed with intelligence and sofisticated senses above and beyond a "common" duck.
> - pottz
> 
> What a load of crap… they re dumb as *dead dog-*********************... just look at the masters they pick…
> No one rules over a duck… not even SWMBO*S*... note the capital *S* on the end (and not a beagle pissant little *s*)... which stand for *S*ometimes!
> 
> I m sure yall heard of the "*Planet of the Apes*"... just wait for the *Planet of the Ducks!* you can drake that to the bank!...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hey ducks no one calls out the beagle without a fight!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

on the other hand, we have a Beagle on the Moon


----------



## pottz

> jimmy carter sent amy tp public school,but hey he was a *peanut farmer* !
> - pottz
> 
> I sorta knew that… but when did he become a *farmer*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck





> jimmy carter sent amy tp public school,but hey he was a *peanut farmer* !
> - pottz
> 
> I sorta knew that… but when did he become a *farmer*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck





> jimmy carter sent amy tp public school,but hey he was a *peanut farmer* !
> - pottz
> 
> I sorta knew that… but when did he become a *farmer*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


he was always a farmer,sadly he was never a real president.he was a woodworker though so ill forgive him.


----------



## pottz

hey id like to thank DW for being a great cheerleader of this thread and helping keep it going as long as we have.

now a question-who was the first responder too this thread,and dont cheat and and look back. he made one post and that was it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Pottz, Who made the most posts?

There will probably be a lot of premature deaths and disability due to the pandemic. One study shows over half the patients with heart damage. ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thank you Pottz but like a duck I hit the vino- and thanks to you for posting this but it is about all of the guys who post here. As social creatures, we come and go. As you say "All are welcome and prayers and peace".



> hey id like to thank DW for being a great cheerleader of this thread and helping keep it going as long as we have.
> 
> now a question-who was the first responder too this thread,and dont cheat and and look back. he made one post and that was it.
> 
> - pottz


* Answer without looking I guess- Crickett!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz, Who made the most posts?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*TopMax I don't know the number of posts you have made or the number of jokes that others post- It is you guys that keep this going.* Thanks, guys…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> jimmy carter sent amy tp public school,but hey he was a *peanut farmer* !
> - pottz
> 
> I sorta knew that… but when did he become a *farmer*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> he was always a farmer,sadly he was never a real president.he was a woodworker though so ill forgive him.
> 
> - pottz


WA DC disgusted him. They wouldn't straighten out just for Jimmy. He was the only president since Eisenhower that had not committed felonies before being president. After Jimmy, I'm not sure we have had any felony free presidents? Certainly not more than one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz, Who made the most posts?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *TopMax I don t know the number of posts you have made or the number of jokes that others post- It is you guys that keep this going.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm not even close. Lots of days I will be down by 5 or 10:1 ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> now a question-who was the first responder too this thread,and dont cheat and and look back. he made one post and that was it.
> - pottz


No idea, but he was probably the first of many that had the fortune to be able to sleep peacefully after being blocked by the *pottzy*.


----------



## pottz

> Thank you Pottz but like a duck I hit the vino- and thanks to you for posting this but it is about all of the guys who post here. As social creatures, we come and go. As you say "All are welcome and prayers and peace".
> 
> hey id like to thank DW for being a great cheerleader of this thread and helping keep it going as long as we have.
> 
> now a question-who was the first responder too this thread,and dont cheat and and look back. he made one post and that was it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> Answer without looking I guess- Crickett!!!*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wrong dw it was rick dennington,im pretty sure it was his one and only post.


----------



## pottz

> now a question-who was the first responder too this thread,and dont cheat and and look back. he made one post and that was it.
> - pottz
> 
> No idea, but he was probably the first of many that had the fortune to be able to sleep peacefully after being blocked by the *pottzy*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah well name the one and only guy i have blocked here on lj's,and it was on this thread?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> now a question-who was the first responder too this thread,and dont cheat and and look back. he made one post and that was it.
> - pottz
> 
> No idea, but he was probably the first of many that had the fortune to be able to sleep peacefully after being blocked by the *pottzy*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> yeah well name the one and only guy i have blocked here on lj s,and it was on this thread?
> 
> - pottz


*Robb88?*


----------



## pottz

> now a question-who was the first responder too this thread,and dont cheat and and look back. he made one post and that was it.
> - pottz
> 
> No idea, but he was probably the first of many that had the fortune to be able to sleep peacefully after being blocked by the *pottzy*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> yeah well name the one and only guy i have blocked here on lj s,and it was on this thread?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Robb88?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


we have a winner guys,yes it was robs888 that pissed so many guys off that i made my one and only block on lj's to date.i just looked him up and he hasn't posted since may,the last time he and had a "communication". i think maybe cricket also got tired of his "opinions".


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> we have a winner guys,yes it was robs888 that pissed so many guys off that i made my one and only block on lj s to date.i just looked him up and he hasn t posted since may,the last time he and had a "communication". i think maybe cricket also got tired of his "opinions".
> - pottz


So you're the cause of *my drinking buddy*, misunderstood *robs888*'s absence. Since *May* you say… well he *may* never regain the mentality to face LJ again in the future… you, you heartless thug, you… no wonder the beagle traveled to the moon!


----------



## pottz

> we have a winner guys,yes it was robs888 that pissed so many guys off that i made my one and only block on lj s to date.i just looked him up and he hasn t posted since may,the last time he and had a "communication". i think maybe cricket also got tired of his "opinions".
> - pottz
> 
> So you re the cause of *my drinking buddy*, misunderstood *robs888* s absence. Since *May* you say… well he *may* never regain the mentality to face LJ again in the future… you, you heartless thug, you… no wonder the beagle traveled to the moon!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


well if he was your buddy i can understand why you drank,he became a huge pain in everyones ass man.one time i was talking to jim jacosh and he butted in and called us terrorists.now me yeah,but jim,no.asta lovista baby.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *you, you heartless thug, you… *no wonder the beagle traveled to the moon!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Heisenberg was speeding down the highway.

A cop pulls him over, gets to offender´s car, and says: "do you have any idea how fast you were going back there?"

Heisenberg says, "no, but I knew where I was."


----------



## Peteybadboy

Laptop crapped out. I have to follow you guys on my phone. Golf trip for 5 days. Saw this yesterday at best buy.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Insanity Profile Criteria:

Anyone with hair color that is not within the biological spectrum.
Anyone who has cheap metal implanted in their face.
Any owner of a mint green Suburu.
Any owner of any color Prius.
Anyone who drinks Mountain Dew.
Anyone who believes usury is NOT a crime against humanity.
Any occupant of a vehicle bearing California license plates. (Except Pottz!)
Any man wearing skinny jeans.
Any man wearing a manbun (unless said is to keep hair from burning while grilling, or safe when chainsawing).
Any man who feels comfortable using the Ladies restroom.
Any woman who feels comfortable using the Mens restroom.
Anyone wearing a mask while alone in a car.
Any couple in a car where only one is wearing a mask.
Anyone wearing a mask into a restaurant then taking it off to eat.
Anyone disagreeing with this list.
Anyone agreeing with this list.
Anyone who has a pulse.
Anyone who had a pulse.
Anyone who is going to have a pulse.
Anyone who runs for Office.
Anyone who votes for someone running for office.
Anyone who doesnt vote because meh.
Anyone who believes currency is money.
Anyone who believes there are more than two genders.
Anyone who believes the terms "Mom" and "Dad" are discriminatory (as in the entire EU govment).
Anyone who believes something can be made better by destroying it.

Pretty much everyone!

Time for a siesta.

I would go fishing, but there are no trout streams around here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *+1*
> Insanity Profile Criteria:
> 
> *My favorite-*
> Anyone wearing a mask into a restaurant then taking it off to eat.
> 
> *Runner ups-*
> 
> Anyone who believes currency is money.
> 
> Anyone who believes there are more than two genders.
> 
> Anyone who believes something can be made better by destroying it.
> 
> *wildwoodbybrianjohns*


----------



## pottz

> Laptop crapped out. I have to follow you guys on my phone. Golf trip for 5 days. Saw this yesterday at best buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


oh man wait till the duck see's this petey,*NO SIDEWAYS PIC'S !!!!!* feathers will fly-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Add this to Brians list-

Underground parties continue to dismiss social distancing rules*

https://pagesix.com/2020/07/18/underground-parties-continue-to-dismiss-social-distancing-rules/


----------



## moke

A little off topic, but as I was coming to work today (13 more days until I retire!!!!) and a whole herd of ducks waddled across the road at a very slow pace. There was one who was obviously intoxicated (or had a bad wheel, but I saw an obvious inability to focus his eyes) and that got me to thinking if you, *LBD*, make it a habit of flying after too much vino? As a former LEO, I am concerned for your safety and the safety of your Iowa relative….....
Just thinking…......


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Laptop crapped out. I have to follow you guys on my phone. Golf trip for 5 days. Saw this yesterday at best buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> oh man wait till the duck see s this petey,*NO SIDEWAYS PIC S !!!!!* feathers will fly-lol.
> 
> - pottz


*
Maybe he posted that way in case LBD was flying sideways?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1*


> A little off topic, but as I was coming to work today (13 more days until I retire!!!!) and a whole herd of ducks waddled across the road at a very slow pace. There was one who was obviously intoxicated (or had a bad wheel, but I saw an obvious inability to focus his eyes) and that got me to thinking if you, *LBD*, make it a habit of flying after too much vino? As a former LEO, I am concerned for your safety and the safety of your Iowa relative….....
> Just thinking…......
> 
> - moke


If a police officer were to intervene on a LBD given the social conditions he would have to tread lightly for he is a black duck not a Mallard…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I'll save this for TopMax-*
ACLU files lawsuit over federal agents in Portland
https://thehill.com/regulation/court-battles/507922-aclu-files-lawsuit-over-federal-agents-in-portland


----------



## pottz

> A little off topic, but as I was coming to work today (13 more days until I retire!!!!) and a whole herd of ducks waddled across the road at a very slow pace. There was one who was obviously intoxicated (or had a bad wheel, but I saw an obvious inability to focus his eyes) and that got me to thinking if you, *LBD*, make it a habit of flying after too much vino? As a former LEO, I am concerned for your safety and the safety of your Iowa relative….....
> Just thinking…......
> 
> - moke


well congrats on that upcoming big day mike,cant wait for mine,about 6 more years though.dont worry about the duck though he flies on auto pilot no matter what the condition.


----------



## moke

I'm also worried about him thinking that his "lift" is a Star Trek transporter….......

"Scotty, Beam me up some red"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *I ll save this for TopMax-*
> ACLU files lawsuit over federal agents in Portland
> https://thehill.com/regulation/court-battles/507922-aclu-files-lawsuit-over-federal-agents-in-portland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I saw that on the news last night. 48 days of continuous protests. They should have had enough sense to not damage federal buildings and property ;-)) Of course if they has any sense they could prevent 99.9% of the problem; eliminate activates that prompt fellow citizens to dial 9-1-1.

I am wondering when Oregon governor Kate Brown, our gubberner Jay Inslee or our Atty General Ferguson will secede?

"And so, my fellow Americans: ask not what your country can do for you - ask what you can do for your country." That is what it means to be an American.


----------



## pottz

yeah sadly bob these days it's all about what's the government gonna give me for free,too many feel their entitled to something for nothing.were running out of people that "do" something.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*TOSS AWAY THE "COULD HAVES" AND "SHOULD HAVES" DAY*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> When I went to school you had windows that opened and closed- today they build classrooms like jails and should they happen to have windows they don t open or close. The students and staff have about the same chance as Ghislaine Maxwell who is in jail getting COVID. Also, ask any school authority about their heating and cooling systems. What type if any fresh air is being recirculated throughout the building.
> - Desert_Woodworker


I worked on a 2 story high school in 2004 that had windows that opened on the 2nd floor. I was quite surprised. Most buildings do not have any windows that open. I worked a lot of big projects doing a little dab ;-) I wired HVAC controls after our manufacturing base was shipped overseas and industrial control work fell from demand. Most of the older schools did not have any fresh air circulation. Most commercial units are set at a minimum of 10% fresh air exchange. They started getting a little fresh air in new and remodeled schools in the last 20 years. That may be what is wrong with American Brain Power and Common Sense. It is isolated in a few people due to carbon dioxide poisoning for 12 consecutive years in early life during brain development. Apparently it is not reversible in college. May not be reversible at all ;-)

Anyways, more corona craziness: no bleach, cold water and dirty rags are how some janitors are being asked to sanitize to control the coronavirus.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/18/business/energy-environment/pge-wildfire-california-summer.html?campaign_id=2&emc=edit_th_20200718&instance_id=20432&nl=todaysheadlines&regi_id=54408515&segment_id=33729&user_id=7f7d3cc59e4bd258fd1c0dc11df06318


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thanks for the info on the enclosed buildings.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*No Canada: Blue Jays barred from playing games in Toronto*

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/sports/mlb/2020/07/18/decision-looming-blue-jays-games-toronto/112300434/


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

I was thinking of blacklisting, but after sympathetic please from my missus regarding "history", I'll just self-quarantine for 14 days. I won't even mention the topic…


> I m also worried about him thinking that his "lift" is a Star Trek transporter….......
> 
> "Scotty, Beam me up some red"
> 
> - moke


Way ahead of you *moke*... but, I don't *need* red to fly… I just *choose to*!


> I would go fishing, but there are no *trout streams* around here.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


DOH!... *Rout* yourself to a *T* intersection and *stream s*ome music!

*And to be 'sillyarse':*


> .....
> *Runner ups-*
> Anyone who believes something can be made better by destroying it.
> - Desert_Woodworker


*C-19?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Welcome back LBD- C-19 Yes*










*Coin shortage prompts bank to pay you for spare change: 'It has never happened before'*
https://www.fox5ny.com/news/coin-shortage-prompts-bank-to-pay-you-for-spare-change-it-has-never-happened-before

Question ? The banks will pay interest on your coins but will they add a charge in processing your jar of coins?
Similar to those coin machines in AZ grocer stores, which charge 10% for processing


----------



## pottz

> *No Canada: Blue Jays barred from playing games in Toronto*
> 
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/sports/mlb/2020/07/18/decision-looming-blue-jays-games-toronto/112300434/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the dodgers will be playing and if you want virtually attend you can buy a weather proof cutout of yourself that will be put in the stands.sounds like a lot of fun…..............yeah!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *No Canada: Blue Jays barred from playing games in Toronto*
> 
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/sports/mlb/2020/07/18/decision-looming-blue-jays-games-toronto/112300434/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> the dodgers will be playing and if you want virtually attend you can buy a weather proof cutout of yourself that will be put in the stands.sounds like a lot of fun…..............yeah!!!
> 
> - pottz


*They have something like this in Australia but instead of a cutout of yourself, they probably use kangaroo's or maybe ducks…*


----------



## pottz

> *No Canada: Blue Jays barred from playing games in Toronto*
> 
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/sports/mlb/2020/07/18/decision-looming-blue-jays-games-toronto/112300434/
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> the dodgers will be playing and if you want virtually attend you can buy a weather proof cutout of yourself that will be put in the stands.sounds like a lot of fun…..............yeah!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *They have something like this in Australia but instead of a cutout of yourself, they probably use kangaroo s or maybe ducks…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


but thats normal there-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> but thats normal there-lol.


Don't know who posted this, but only stupid Yanks (that post sideways pictures) would physically sit and watch bloody baseball in a stadium, lying down.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

>


Why does everyone here at LJ want to PLUCKA-DUCK?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I would go fishing, but there are no *trout streams* around here.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> DOH!... *Rout* yourself to a *T* intersection and *stream s*ome music!
> 
> .....
> *Runner ups-*
> Anyone who believes something can be made better by destroying it.
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *C-19?*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Clever!

And, of course, there are always exceptions, Re: C19.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So, for our Sunday daily dose of Crazy we have this just in:

As some of you may know, the Spanish Govment is totally broke; has been and will be for long time. The richer countries in the EU are reluctant to give Spain any more loans. So where does a broke Govment get more funding to waste?

Well, many of the municipalities in Spain are NOT broke, especially those in Majorca, and have surplusses accruing in banks. The National Govment wants it, like, yesterday! They said to the municpalities, all your monies are belong to US! and when we get it, because you are all so generous, then we can loan it back to you for your culture and infrastructure and stuff.

The municipal Mayors have now voted on this proposal, and the result was-- NO! Not going to ´appen.

So, the National Govment will steal it somehow, through crafty legislation, I am sure.


----------



## pottz

> Why does everyone here at LJ want to PLUCKA-DUCK?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


that crazy duck needs his ass plucked.a friend of yours duckie,or perhaps you in former years ?


----------



## bandit571

Kind of surprised that nobody has started a Recall Petition against the Seattle Government…but..then WHO would want to run against those Moonbeam wannabees?

Yes, a Recall can be done against ANY office holder.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

https://tvstuffreviews.com/shamwow-mask


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Kind of surprised that nobody has started a Recall Petition against the Seattle Government…but..then WHO would want to run against those Moonbeam wannabees?
> 
> Yes, a Recall can be done against ANY office holder.
> 
> - bandit571


There was mention of recalling Seattle's mayor, but the council is far worse than her. There is little possibility of recall being successful. The IDIOTS that elected the council will be the voters who vote on any recall. I do not believe anyone with any sense will try to run against them. One person in an insane asylum cannot really have a significant impact.

At this time, I believe Seattle has to get worse to get better. Amazon is working from home at least until Dec 1st. They occupy 13.6 million sq feet of office space. WA is has sales tax based revenue for gubbermint. Their daily lunch break will be a significant impact on Seattle's sales tax revenues. Many businesses are announcing they are closing permanently. In addition to that, it is the responsibility of retailers to control shoplifting without any assistance from the police or prosecutor. They should see a financial crisis within the next couple years. I'm not sure bankruptcy will help reorganize Seattle, but it is probably the best opportunity that will present itself unless crime gets so bad nobody can leave their home for any reason. That is a real possibility too. The triggering event may be the magnitude 9 plus earthquake.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

For those who like Maths, an equasion for our new era:

I - SY = S2

Wherein:

I = intelligence
SY = sanity
S = stupidity


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> For those who like Maths, an equasion for our new era:
> 
> I - SY = S2
> 
> Wherein:
> 
> I = intelligence
> SY = sanity
> S = stupidity
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Why does everyone here at LJ want to PLUCKA-DUCK?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*+1 on PLUKA-DUCK*

The Black feathers that I posted above was meant as respect for the black duck.
After a disagreement sometimes some feathers are shed, collected, and made into a dress bonnet.










As for Beagles, they are a tenacious breed and once they get on a hunt there is no stopping them. Fortunately for the duck, they are not bird dogs. I hear that in Australia there is a guy trying to breed a hybrid mix- code name Pottzy420


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The lion and the lamb shall lay down together*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Maths be blowed… I prefer to call it *figures*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL ICE CREAM DAY*


----------



## pottz

> * The lion and the lamb shall lay down together*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you kill me dw.


----------



## pottz

> The lion and the lamb shall lay down together*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> you kill me dw. and you see who is on top!!!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> Why does everyone here at LJ want to PLUCKA-DUCK?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *+1 on PLUKA-DUCK*
> 
> The Black feathers that I posted above was meant as respect for the black duck.
> After a disagreement sometimes some feathers are shed, collected, and made into a dress bonnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Beagles, they are a tenacious breed and once they get on a hunt there is no stopping them. Fortunately for the duck, they are not bird dogs. I hear that in Australia there is a guy trying to breed a hybrid mix- code name Pottzy420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah it's a shame their not bird dogs,i know some id love to hunt?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


hmmm if theirs a will theirs a way ? you can always train a "young" dog a new trick,right.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hmmm if theirs a will theirs a way ? *you can always train a "young" dog a new trick*,right.
> 
> - pottz


*
I just looked this up- Train your Beagle to hunt Ducks_…*
https://wagwalking.com/training/duck-hunt-1


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hmmm if theirs a will theirs a way ? *you can always train a "young" dog a new trick*,right.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> I just looked this up- Train your Beagle to hunt Ducks…*
> https://wagwalking.com/training/duck-hunt-1
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


well ive got the will so lets get the way and get me some duck for dinner-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hmmm if theirs a will theirs a way ? *you can always train a "young" dog a new trick*,right.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> I just looked this up- Train your Beagle to hunt Ducks…*
> https://wagwalking.com/training/duck-hunt-1
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> well ive got the will so lets get the way and get me some duck for dinner-lol.
> 
> - pottz


In order to fight this COVID we must post together, hence- 
NO DUCK for POTTZ and let us hope that he will come back, for there was a time he left us. His final post had a woman in front of an equation similar to Brians but LBD did not say who the woman was…


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hmmm if theirs a will theirs a way ? *you can always train a "young" dog a new trick*,right.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> I just looked this up- Train your Beagle to hunt Ducks…*
> https://wagwalking.com/training/duck-hunt-1
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> well ive got the will so lets get the way and get me some duck for dinner-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> In order to fight this COVID we must post together, hence-
> NO DUCK for POTTZ and let us hope that he will come back, for there was a time he left us. His final post had a woman in front of an equation similar to Brians but LBD did not say who the woman was…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dont worry about the duck dw he'll be back just this virus has come back stronger than it started.we cant seem to get rid of either-lmao!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
dont worry about the duck dw-*
yet I worry more about COVID-* Florida reports over 10,000 new COVID cases for fifth day in a row*
https://news.trust.org/item/20200719135621-v9we5


----------



## pottz

> *
> dont worry about the duck dw-*
> yet I worry more about COVID-* Florida reports over 10,000 new COVID cases for fifth day in a row*
> https://news.trust.org/item/20200719135621-v9we5
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> *
> dont worry about the duck dw-*
> yet I worry more about COVID-* Florida reports over 10,000 new COVID cases for fifth day in a row*
> https://news.trust.org/item/20200719135621-v9we5
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ya know dw i stopped worrying about ******************** i cant control a long time ago,i cant make people wear a mask or keep social distancing anymore than you can so it's not a big stress to me.i just do what i can and take of my family as best i can and the the rest,well god bless em and good luck.the ********************'s just now hitting the fan,it's gonna get a lot worse before it gets better.grab onto to something and hang on thight,because it's gonna be a wild ride buddy…........whoooo hooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! it's kinda like they said in nam.kill em all and let god sort em out!!!!!!!!fools will go where fools go,may god help em-peace my friends,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This sums up world opinion.


----------



## pottz

> This sums up world opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i dont blame em…........


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... i stopped worrying about ******************** i cant control…
> - pottz


Is that why you're always fartin'?


> ... the ******************** s just now hitting the fan…
> - pottz


Hey *freckles*...


----------



## pottz

> ... i stopped worrying about ******************** i cant control…
> - pottz
> 
> Is that why you re always fartin ?
> 
> ... the ******************** s just now hitting the fan…
> - pottz
> 
> Hey *freckles*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


you funny duckie…..but good night jocks,see or hear ya all tomorrow.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> hmmm if theirs a will theirs a way ? you can always train a "young" dog a new trick,right.
> - pottz


Just show him the *way* to your *will*! He'll be munchin' on prime beef and bones for the rest of his young life.


----------



## pottz

> hmmm if theirs a will theirs a way ? you can always train a "young" dog a new trick,right.
> - pottz
> 
> Just show him the *way* to your *will*! He ll be munchin on choice bones for life.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck





> hmmm if theirs a will theirs a way ? you can always train a "young" dog a new trick,right.
> - pottz
> 
> Just show him the *way* to your *will*! He ll be munchin on choice bones for life.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


it's a she and she dont take no [email protected]#t from no one ducks!! and true the beagle gets everything when i die,the kid can make a deal with her, good luck-ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> it s a she…
> - pottz


My *he* was a generic reference… Have you actually bothered to sit down and ask "her" if "she" was happy with the sex that was bestowed upon "her" by "her" sex fairy?
You may have a deeply traumatised dog there… I'd invest in a steel clergy collar for your nightly sleeps or lock it up at night.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thousands to walk off job to protest racial inequality*
https://apnews.com/0fbc6aa5a60520900a434b51bd3c7ef6
NEW YORK (AP) - Organizers of a national workers strike say tens of thousands are set to walk off the job Monday in more than two dozen U.S. cities to protest systemic racism and economic inequality that has only worsened during the coronavirus pandemic.
I don't see this type of protest here in the east valley of Phoenix but these types of articles keep me informed of what is going on elsewhere. Similar to other cities that you guys post, which I appreciate. 
Stay healthy


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A few highlights for a WA Post article, More Crazy: "Human brains simply aren't wired to emphasize the importance of doing things, like wearing masks, that protect others but offer no immediate payoff, said Paul Slovic, a University of Oregon psychologist."

""When the president, the governor and people on cable news are all saying one thing, how do you compete with that?" she said. "He would push back. 'I hear what you're saying, but why would the governor say it's safe to go out if it's not true?' "
Her father died of the virus June 30. In the obituary she wrote, she lashed out at government leaders."

"America, experts say, is approaching a tipping point at which its public health systems could become so overwhelmed they begin to collapse. Already, coronavirus test results take so long to come back they are almost useless for anything except as a historical record.

"The delays have a cascading effect. Contact tracing is rendered ineffectual. Containing the virus by isolation becomes impossible. And as hospitals fill, the virus's fatality rate could inch upward because of overtaxed ICU nurses and doctors struggling to care for so many."

" As she prepares for a three-day drive across the country - from New York to Texas - to bury her mother, Tulip said she has been thinking a lot about what it means to be American."

"Now, she said, she feels betrayed by her country and home state. For the past two weeks, she and her husband have been calling funeral homes in Brownsville, unable to get through because the town has been overwhelmed by the virus."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/07/19/coronavirus-us-failure/?utm_campaign=wp_post_most&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&wpisrc=nl_most


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> *Thousands to walk off job to protest racial inequality*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A lot of these people dont ordinarily show up at work on Monday´s anyway. So no big deal. Next…............


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL MOON DAY - July 20*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Thousands to walk off job to protest racial inequality*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *A lot of these people dont ordinarily show up at work on Monday´s anyway. So no big deal. Next…............
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns*


*
Why Fast Food Is the Ticking Time Bomb of Job Automation*
https://gizmodo.com/why-fast-food-is-the-ticking-time-bomb-of-job-automatio-1837898231

" ... a new CNBC report that reported annual employee turnover rates of 100 percent at the Panera Bread chain-a figure that is low for the fast food industry, which can see annual turnover of up to 150 percent. Those figures may seem ridiculous, but they're a reality: The fast food restaurants regularly see more than their entire workforce turn over every year. And that is why industry experts-and Andrew Yang-warn that it's ripe for automation and may be the first field to become entirely automated."


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ It's been ripe for automation for a while now, heck I remember watching Batteries not Included back in 1988 and thought well, there's a robot cooking burgers, why do we need people. It's certainly not for their cheery attitudes (save for Chick fil A) or the cleanliness of the places. If someone told me Corona virus was originally from what mcdonalds refers to as meat, I'd believe it. My cousin worked at Wendy's for a little over 6 months and he saw the entire staff turn over in that time, he and one of the managers had the most tenure when he left for school. These jobs are capable or designed to support families, many jobs are, how that escapes so many people is beyond me. You don't get a trophy (living wages) by just exisiting, you have to first prove your worth and continue putting forth effort. After the 2nd civil war many, many things will be different. My greatest concern is the casualty rate will be too low.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My cousin worked at Wendy s for* a little over 6 months and he saw the entire staff turn over in that time*
> 
> - bigblockyeti


In order to be successful, they need a viable workforce. Companies know this and they are preparing for more artificial intelligence (AI)-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Shall we move?
https://www.groupon.com/deals/buy-planet-mars-173?p=1&utm_source=targeted_deal&utm_medium=email&t_division=seattle&date=20200720&uu=a515d2be-f6db-11e9-92c2-0242ac120002&CID=US&tx=0&s=body&c=button&d=deal-page&utm_campaign=e0598b07-b3f9-4492-a299-752781f66b26_0_20200720


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*TopMax- Mars is a farther commute to Seattle than property on the Moon. Also, you may get a better deal on the Moon and there are no socialist protesters.*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *NATIONAL MOON DAY - July 20*


Was also active back in 1981 in New Zealand during a break in a skiing trip,
[removed]
no duck was hurt.

Musta been an eclipse as no sun was shinning… but then again, this duck was busy taking the picture.

Actually, met my cousin *Chook* on the same trip,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I'm glad someone is watching the National Day posts… * :>)*


----------



## torus

> *NATIONAL MOON DAY - July 20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker












International Chess Day


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *NATIONAL MOON DAY - July 20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Chess Day
> 
> - torus


Thanks for the additional National Day


----------



## corelz125

Next thing they are going to protest that they didn't get paid for the day they walked out to protest.


----------



## pottz

> Next thing they are going to protest that they didn t get paid for the day they walked out to protest.
> 
> - corelz125


maybe the people that still work and pay the bills in this country should protest the protestors.they all want something for nothing,but hey i guess they deserve a free life,i mean their entitled right.at least people like nancy pelosi think so.saw a video interview of her today,she's a babbling idiot,couldn't even remember the name of the governor of her home state.thats what runs this country,scary.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BROWARD COUNTY EMERGENCY ORDER MANDATES PEOPLE WEAR 'FACIAL COVERINGS' INSIDE THEIR OWN HOMES*
https://www.infowars.com/broward-county-emergency-order-mandates-people-wear-facial-coverings-inside-their-own-homes/


----------



## corelz125

When politicians turn 62 to 65 they should all be forced to retire. The job has to be pretty easy if your 72 and still doing it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*WHO and UN* Act to Censor Social Media to Stop an *"Infodemic"*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> maybe the people that still work and pay the bills in this country should protest the protestors….
> - pottz


Yep, it's about time that the *silent majority* made their voices heard and got *their right* back… though with unemployment trends, the *bill payers* are turning into a *minority group*.



> When politicians turn 62 to 65 they should all be forced to retire. The job has to be pretty easy if your 72 and still doing it.
> - corelz125


No.. no.. no.. It's *some *of these old farts that are trying to keep the C019 spread down… if only for self preservation.
If just the youngies were in power, most would be on welfare and the old farts toiling to pay taxes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> When politicians turn 62 to 65 they should all be forced to retire. The job has to be pretty easy *if your 72 and still doing it. *
> 
> - corelz125


I disagree, age- physical fitness-state of mind - John Glen


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Coronavirus taking off in the rural US state of Idaho*
https://news.yahoo.com/coronavirus-taking-off-rural-us-state-idaho-190458553.html


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*Australia is a magnificent country.* 
This morning I went to Centrelink to sign my dogs up for benefits. 









The lady said, "Dogs are not eligible for benefits." 
So, I explained to her that my dogs are coloured, unemployed, bone lazy, can't speak English and have no frigging clue who their fathers are. They expect me to feed them, and provide them with housing and medical care. 
So she looked in her policy book to see what it takes to qualify.

My dogs get their first cheques next Friday.

Bugger me, this is a great country!

Working on a *black* duck.

Consider your mutt *pottzy*!


----------



## pottz

> *Australia is a magnificent country.*
> This morning I went to Centrelink to sign my dogs up for benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lady said, "Dogs are not eligible for benefits."
> So, I explained to her that my dogs are coloured, unemployed, bone lazy, can t speak English and have no frigging clue who their fathers are. They expect me to feed them, and provide them with housing and medical care.
> So she looked in her policy book to see what it takes to qualify.
> 
> My dogs get their first cheques next Friday.
> 
> Bugger me, this is a great country!
> 
> Working on a *black* duck.
> 
> Consider your mutt *pottzy*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


damn i think youve got a good point ducks,hell my beagle meets all those requirements,im gonna get her signed up.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> *Australia is a magnificent country.*
> This morning I went to Centrelink to sign my dogs up for benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lady said, "Dogs are not eligible for benefits."
> So, I explained to her that my dogs are coloured, unemployed, bone lazy, can t speak English and have no frigging clue who their fathers are. They expect me to feed them, and provide them with housing and medical care.
> So she looked in her policy book to see what it takes to qualify.
> 
> My dogs get their first cheques next Friday.
> 
> Bugger me, this is a great country!
> 
> Working on a *black* duck.
> 
> Consider your mutt *pottzy*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


If that is a real photo of your dogs, Duck, then I am totally envious becuase that stream they are parked at looks like prime trout waters. The dogs are nice too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A restaurant in San Antonio, Texas has set up a "disinfectant spray portal" outside their front door to sanitize employees and customers.*










https://www.infowars.com/video-restaurant-deploys-entry-portal-spraying-customers-with-disinfectant/


----------



## pottz

> *A restaurant in San Antonio, Texas has set up a "disinfectant spray portal" outside their front door to sanitize employees and customers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/video-restaurant-deploys-entry-portal-spraying-customers-with-disinfectant/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


so by getting sprayed thats gonna kill the virus in you if you have it i guess ? this pandemic has brought out all the idiots.i guess it makes people feel "safe" maybe we should all just spray ourselves with lysol everyday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*These people still keep on coming…*









*At least 30 parents linked arms with one another on Saturday chanting "feds stay clear, moms are here!" and "leave our kids alone."*

https://www.the-sun.com/news/1171114/portland-protest-mom-human-wall-trump-federal-officers/


----------



## pottz

> *These people still keep on coming…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At least 30 parents linked arms with one another on Saturday chanting "feds stay clear, moms are here!" and "leave our kids alone."*
> 
> https://www.the-sun.com/news/1171114/portland-protest-mom-human-wall-trump-federal-officers/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


only a fool messes with mad mothers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WoW!! Corona done gone plumb crazy, eh?

The Chlorine and Ammonia mix approved by the chemical specialist should definitely kill everything that gets close to it.

When I was a kid mom never would have protected me while breaking widows out of Federal Buildings. She would have been first in line to kick my @$$ ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
NATIONAL JUNK FOOD DAY*


----------



## pottz

> WoW!! Corona done gone plumb crazy, eh?
> 
> The Chlorine and Ammonia mix approved by the chemical specialist should definitely kill everything that gets close to it.
> 
> When I was a kid mom never would have protected me while breaking widows out of Federal Buildings. She would have been first in line to kick my @$$ ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


mine too,then my dad would have his turn.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*L.A. may face a grim distinction: The biggest U.S. city with a 2nd stay-home order*
https://ktla.com/news/local-news/l-a-may-face-a-grim-distinction-the-biggest-u-s-city-with-a-2nd-stay-home-order/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WoW!! Corona done gone plumb crazy, eh?
> 
> The Chlorine and Ammonia mix approved by the chemical specialist should definitely kill everything that gets close to it.
> 
> When I was a kid mom never would have protected me while breaking widows out of Federal Buildings. She would have been first in line to kick my @$$ ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> mine too,then my dad would have his turn.
> 
> - pottz


Mom carried a hair brush in her back pocket. That wasn't too bad. Dad was always out in the field farming, milking or tending to other chores. When he got call in on it, it was bad, he took off his belt ;-(((( That only happened 2 or 3 times. We tried hard to make sure not to get beyond the hair brush. ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Best way to get the Feds to leave? Tell the Protesters to just stay home….two way street, we leave WHEN you leave.

Simple enough?


----------



## MSquared

My Dad would have kicked me in the @ss with his 'good leg' ( He was wounded in WWII) and let the cops do their duty. (He was a Detective afterwards.) My Mom would have smacked me upside the head coming the door!


----------



## bandit571

We are having a severe thunderstorm going through here….and some idiot is outside shooting off fireworks?

Yep…ya just can't fix stupid…


----------



## sansoo22

> Mom carried a hair brush in her back pocket. That wasn't too bad. Dad was always out in the field farming, milking or tending to other chores. When he got call in on it, it was bad, he took off his belt ;-(((( That only happened 2 or 3 times. We tried hard to make sure not to get beyond the hair brush. ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Basically the same except substitute brush for large wooden spatula. By the second or third time my dad got involved my mom only had to threaten "Do i need to tell your father what you boys were up to while he was gone?"...and she pretty much wouldn't see or hear from us the rest of the day until dinner time.



> Best way to get the Feds to leave? Tell the Protesters to just stay home….two way street, we leave WHEN you leave.
> 
> - bandit571


I highly doubt the feds would be there if the crowds were peacefully protesting as they claim to be. In this case its the rioters and anarchists that the feds are after.

I hear a ton of talk about community policing but the protesters have proven that can not and will not work. If it did work they would prevent the rioters from escalating the situation on their own. Instead they are either complacent, scared, or cooperative of the destructive behavior.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You guys are funny with your Momma and Poppa child abuse stories. My Dad took off his belt once when I torched the hedge in the backyard. My mom made me eat Ivory soap once as a punishment for foul language. She also depleted my life-savings once, such as it was, when I broke the lawnmower she had just bought like 2 months earlier so she could buy a new one. Those are some that I remember.

Had friend down the block, he was from Turkey. When him or his brother would get in trouble the Dad would make them lay on the bed and beat the bare arches of their feet with a stick, which is a customary punishment in Turkey.

I have never had to do anything like that with my kids, always took it as a challenge to outsmart them. I will admit, there were a couple of "almost" times. Now, if I tell them NO, or to go chop wood, or wash the dishes, they do it, no tantrums or complaints, but maybe a little procrastination on occasion.


----------



## pottz

yeah grandma fed me some soap once when i was real young,corrected my language.mom kept a leather belt on the fridge but i only remember getting a spanking just a couple times from my dad.we new better that to get to that point.funny but today thats considered child abuse,maybe thats why so many kids are out of control.


----------



## MSquared

My kids always said 'please' and 'thank you'. Not to mention wipe their feet entering any house, which may be a small thing, but demonstrates politeness. Now as young adults, they're huge proponents of Masks, Distancing and Sanitation. They've occasionally gathered in groups recently with friends, but Safely!! Their friends are totally on board. It's good to see.

P.S.; This is not to say that they don't have their 'nuts' side, but they know the limits of practicality and practice self-constraint. Somehow, they've developed common sense despite me!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> so by getting sprayed thats gonna kill the virus…
> - pottz


Who cares… sneaky way to slip in a *wet T-shirt* contest…


> .... She would have been first in line to kick my @$$ ;-)


Mine was a tough one as well… mine never bakes me a cake with a file in it.


----------



## corelz125

LBD if that sanitizing station has alcohol thats one less drink you need to buy once inside. We were all raised to respect our parents and other people in authority. That's why even as we got older and the beatings really didnt hurt anymore we would still listen to our parents. Now these kids are taught "you can't tell me what to do, you ain't my mother"


----------



## sansoo22

If all you ever heard were the punishments my parents made up you would think they were awful awful parents. The other side to that is my little brother and I were very bright, very intelligent, little ass holes growing up. It was a double edge sword my dad always used to say. He forced us to think on our own by making us do chores without much oversight. We just had to get the job done well and quick or we got worse chores to do.

Unfortunately for my mom all that "learn to think on your own" made me and my little bro very creative in the mischief we got into. I grew up on a hog farm and my dad worked days at the local Co-op so my mom stayed home with us. We only got caught for about half the stuff we actually did. Years later we filled her in on a lot of the scarier things.

Surprisingly we still grew up to respect our elders, be very courteous, and always respect the law.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... My Dad took off his belt once … My mom made me eat Ivory soap…
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


And we turned out to be relatively sane….


> Most parents nowdays…
> 
> *I have never had to do anything like that with my kids…*


Yeah, now go and telll them to come home and leave the rioters behind!


> LBD if that sanitizing station has alcohol …
> - corelz125


I went in (and out 30) times in one day… on the 31st. trip I missed that tiny frame.


> ... Now these kids are taught "you can t tell me what to do, you ain t my mother"
> - corelz125


And that's to *their own mother*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Arizona license plate:
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> NATIONAL JUNK FOOD DAY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*I forgot to mention an Australian favorite vegemite sandwich… *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> If all you ever heard were the punishments my parents made up you would think they were awful awful parents. The other side to that is my little brother and I were very bright, very intelligent, little ass holes growing up. It was a double edge sword my dad always used to say. He forced us to think on our own by making us do chores without much oversight. We just had to get the job done well and quick or we got worse chores to do.
> 
> Unfortunately for my mom all that "learn to think on your own" made me and my little bro very creative in the mischief we got into. I grew up on a hog farm and my dad worked days at the local Co-op so my mom stayed home with us. We only got caught for about half the stuff we actually did. Years later we filled her in on a lot of the scarier things.
> 
> Surprisingly we still grew up to respect our elders, be very courteous, and always respect the law.
> 
> - sansoo22


*
+1 
*


----------



## pottz

And we turned out to be relatively sane….
-LBD

speak for yourself duckie, hell im borderline,and i wont even bet on you ;-)()()(0


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> And we turned out to be relatively sane….
> -LBD
> 
> speak for yourself duckie, hell im *borderline*,and i wont even bet on you ;-)()()(0
> 
> - pottz


That's why I said *relatively*... most of my relo's are sane… I wasn't speaking for myself… I'm certified *psycho*.

And typical *pottzy*... *border*-bloody-*line*... always sitting on the fence!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How do you prepare your kids to return to school during COVID-19? Tips from doctors*

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article244382832.html


















*
God bless America…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

NATIONAL HOT DOG DAY - July 22, 2020


----------



## bandit571

Methinks that Max has the right idea…









Works for me….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Mask of the future…*
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/21/mit-researchers-designed-reusable-n95-face-mask-for-healthcare-workers.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The reason for sharing this video is to compare how different people are disciplined for their remarks during the Corona Crazy time-*

1.Video shows uniformed sailor screaming 'F*** Trump!' and angrily confronting protesters
*WARNING STRONG LANGUAGE- Therefore I will not directly post this unpatriotic disgrace to the United States of America and to our president. You can find it on the net or PM me and I'll send the link. 
As of today, she is under investigation… Hmmmm wonder what will happen to her.

2. On the other hand, a male teacher was fired, while in the classroom but possibly for a Tweet!
Walled Lake teacher says Trump tweets led to firing; school district denies it
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/education/2020/07/21/walled-lake-teacher-trump-tweets-prompted-firing-district-denies/5481014002/

God bless America

Ps. Bandits dog Max has the right idea.


----------



## pottz

> *The reason for sharing this video is to compare how different people are disciplined for their remarks during the Corona Crazy time-*
> 
> 1.Video shows uniformed sailor screaming 'F*** Trump!' and angrily confronting protesters
> *WARNING STRONG LANGUAGE- Therefore I will not directly post this unpatriotic disgrace to the United States of America and to our president. You can find it on the net or PM me and I ll send the link.
> As of today, she is under investigation… Hmmmm wonder what will happen to her.
> 
> 2. On the other hand, a male teacher was fired, while in the classroom but possibly for a Tweet!
> Walled Lake teacher says Trump tweets led to firing; school district denies it
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/education/2020/07/21/walled-lake-teacher-trump-tweets-prompted-firing-district-denies/5481014002/
> 
> God bless America
> 
> Ps. Bandits dog Max has the right idea.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah i just saw it,pretty damn disgraceful for a military person in uniform to go off like that,hopefully she is demoted at least,but id say a dishonarable discharge is in order.whether she liked trump or not he's still the commander in chief.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This should out-do TopMax
Armed kids as young as 10 carjack more than a dozen people on South Side, police say
https://www.fox5ny.com/news/armed-kids-as-young-as-10-carjack-more-than-a-dozen-people-on-south-side-police-say.

"No arrest has been made, police said.

Anyone with information is asked to call CPD's vehicle highjacking task force at 312-745-4489."

God Bless America*

photo is an example of a carjacker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Floating cinema equipped with social distancing boats coming to New York*










https://www.fox5ny.com/news/floating-cinema-equipped-with-social-distancing-boats-coming-to-new-york


----------



## corelz125

Congratulations potts you guys beat us out now with the most cases in the country.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> NATIONAL HOT DOG DAY - July 22, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*update to keep it woodworking related-*










Should Stumpy Nubs do this with his finger- then I would have more faith in Saw Stop.
Seriously, SAFETY- as one woodworker quoted "10 fingers in 10 fingers out". A few years ago us woodworkers were fighting Penz's fine dust now COVID. In closing, 
*Why Do Americans Believe Danger Lurks Everywhere?*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> *Why Do Americans Believe Danger Lurks Everywhere?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Fear-based marketing has been the leading marketing strategy for decades. Maybe that could have something to do with it.


----------



## pottz

> NATIONAL HOT DOG DAY - July 22, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *update to keep it woodworking related-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should Stumpy Nubs do this with his finger- then I would have more faith in Saw Stop.
> Seriously, SAFETY- as one woodworker quoted "10 fingers in 10 fingers out". A few years ago us woodworkers were fighting Penz s fine dust now COVID. In closing,
> *Why Do Americans Believe Danger Lurks Everywhere?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


hey ive seen plenty of hot dog tests,but how about a chili dog,then were talkin-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Congratulations potts you guys beat us out now with the most cases in the country.
> 
> - corelz125


because we have 30 million people thats easy.we sure the hell dont need it though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *This should out-do TopMax
> Armed kids as young as 10 carjack more than a dozen people on South Side, police say
> https://www.fox5ny.com/news/armed-kids-as-young-as-10-carjack-more-than-a-dozen-people-on-south-side-police-say.
> 
> "No arrest has been made, police said.
> 
> Anyone with information is asked to call CPD's vehicle highjacking task force at 312-745-4489."
> 
> God Bless America*
> 
> photo is an example of a carjacker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


OK, DW, I'm sending the trophy to you. Remember to get you name engraved on it. I don't recalled armed criminals younger than 14 here.

The news said Homeland Security, BATF, is involved protecting federal property. The explosive devices thrown at cops, some even have shrapnel to maximize injury, are a violation of federal law. BATF added an E on the end a few years ago. They are using unmarked vans because the protesters attack and burn marked vehicles. They are making quick arrests that look almost like kidnappings because the protesters will push the person they are arresting to the center of their group and assault the officers.

A couple days ago the protesters in Seattle tried to burn a Starbucks. Fortunately, they did not succeed. There was an apartment building above it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Why Do Americans Believe Danger Lurks Everywhere?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Fear-based marketing has been the leading marketing strategy for decades. Maybe that could have something to do with it.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Marketing is to promote living, but we all die in the end… If we are alive how bad will it get when the "vaccine" arrives. Who will get the 1st? Very similar to the population trying to get a "flu" shot some 13 years ago.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *This should out-do TopMax
> Armed kids as young as 10 carjack more than a dozen people on South Side, police say
> https://www.fox5ny.com/news/armed-kids-as-young-as-10-carjack-more-than-a-dozen-people-on-south-side-police-say.
> 
> "No arrest has been made, police said.
> 
> Anyone with information is asked to call CPD's vehicle highjacking task force at 312-745-4489."
> 
> God Bless America*
> 
> photo is an example of a carjacker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> OK, DW, I'm sending the trophy to you. Remember to get you name engraved on it. I don't recalled armed criminals younger than 14 here.
> 
> The news said Homeland Security, BATF, is involved protecting federal property. The explosive devices thrown at cops, some even have shrapnel to maximize injury, are a violation of federal law. BATF added an E on the end a few years ago. They are using unmarked vans because the protesters attack and burn marked vehicles. They are making quick arrests that look almost like kidnappings because the protesters will push the person they are arresting to the center of their group and assault the officers.
> 
> A couple days ago the protesters in Seattle tried to burn a Starbucks. Fortunately, they did not succeed. There was an apartment building above it.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thank you for the compliment. Your insight is an addition to our forum as well. Conclusion: Crona Crazy

Please keep posting for it is informative


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Methinks that Max has the right idea…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me….
> 
> - bandit571


*
Best post today, God bless and good night.*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, Our county executive says he will close the county jail by 2025. Last year he pushed a Catch and Release program. Police were supposed to issue a citation to criminals rather than book them in jail and have them get bail before continuing their criminal activities. Public outcry ended that one, thank God! Hopefully, the people will get fed up with all the crimes here and intervene in the 2021 election. I am concerned too many of the Seattleites may live in gated, secure communities with armed guards. They may vote to continue allowing Crimes of Necessity so the druggies can generate $35,000 a year support their habits.


----------



## corelz125

Mister, why doesn't this cow have any horns?" asked the young lady from a nearby city. The farmer cocked his head for a moment, then began in a patient tone, "Well, ma'am, cattle can do a powerful lot of damage with horns. Sometimes we keep'em trimmed down with a hacksaw. Other times we can fix up the young 'uns by puttin' a couple drops of acid where their horns would grow in, and that stops 'em cold. Still, there are some breeds of cattle that never grow horns.But the reason this cow don't have no horns, ma'am, is 'cause it's a horse."

This one is for Bob.


----------



## pottz

> Mister, why doesn t this cow have any horns?" asked the young lady from a nearby city. The farmer cocked his head for a moment, then began in a patient tone, "Well, ma'am, cattle can do a powerful lot of damage with horns. Sometimes we keep'em trimmed down with a hacksaw. Other times we can fix up the young 'uns by puttin' a couple drops of acid where their horns would grow in, and that stops 'em cold. Still, there are some breeds of cattle that never grow horns.But the reason this cow don't have no horns, ma'am, is 'cause it's a horse."
> 
> This one is for Bob.
> 
> - corelz125


your slippin corelz,i hope you havn't lost the magic?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> reason this cow don't have no horns, ma'am, is 'cause it's a horse."
> - corelz125
> 
> your slippin corelz,i hope you havn t lost the magic?
> - pottz


Nah… after all, I've seen horny dogs…


> ... how about a chili dog,then were talkin-lol.
> - pottz


For best results, *chilli* has to be crushed and not cut!


----------



## DS

I just wrote a check to pay my taxes last week and ending up giving back nearly all of mine and my wife's stimulus checks.

Thanks for the payday loan DJT!

I'm sure they will keep making me pay for it every payday from now on.


----------



## corelz125

One for our guys who grew up on the farm. DS that's why when people said Trump is giving the people stimulus money. It is our money to begin with it didn't come out of his pocket.


----------



## bandit571

Wondering what would happen IF:
In the 2 counties where all the troubles are..
All County Government offices were to close, just padlock the doors as they leave….
All City Government offices were to just close up, padlock the doors on the way out…and stay on vacation ..

Water/sewer departments closed. All other services closed.

Wonder how long the protests would linger, then. Oh, and ask them IF this is what they are after…..ZERO Government..nada.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mister, why doesn t this cow have any horns?" asked the young lady from a nearby city. The farmer cocked his head for a moment, then began in a patient tone, "Well, ma'am, cattle can do a powerful lot of damage with horns. Sometimes we keep'em trimmed down with a hacksaw. Other times we can fix up the young 'uns by puttin' a couple drops of acid where their horns would grow in, and that stops 'em cold. Still, there are some breeds of cattle that never grow horns.But the reason this cow don't have no horns, ma'am, is 'cause it's a horse."
> 
> This one is for Bob.
> 
> - corelz125


Dad would have loved that one. He delivered irrigation water to all the farms that were divided into 5 and 10 acre acreages for "city slickers" ;-))



> Wondering what would happen IF:
> In the 2 counties where all the troubles are..
> All County Government offices were to close, just padlock the doors as they leave….
> All City Government offices were to just close up, padlock the doors on the way out…and stay on vacation ..
> 
> Water/sewer departments closed. All other services closed.
> 
> Wonder how long the protests would linger, then. Oh, and ask them IF this is what they are after…..ZERO Government..nada.
> 
> - bandit571


They would protest not having any gubbermint to protest ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

For the most part, these protestors are the odd kids who didnt get picked in dodgeball. Now, joining together in the spirit of peace, love, and harmony, to afford themselves the illusion of being someones who MATTER, when they dont really matter. They have little buying-power, create little real-wealth, and are now getting revenge to amend their hurt feelings. Then, add in some criminals to the mix, hunting for a gain, like some status-symbol over-priced slave-wage labor-produced footwear( cue Irony). Any changes they achieve will be superficial, the real power structure of ever increasing tax-slavery will remain unchanged. And The People will be scared because their TV tells them to be.

One is amused, when The People ineffectually rant about this or that politician, this or that political party, this or that govment policy, as if these so called Officials actually work for We The People. They dont work for US, in any Country, and havent for a long time. Prime example, executive orders issued during crisis,´ and there always seems to be a crisis of one stripe or another. Executive Orders are unconstitutional, as legislatures legislate, and exucutive officers are only "supposed" to be the enforcers of legislation. And anyone who really does care, tries to effect positive change, is marginalized to the fringe, or targeted as some kind of loon, aka, Ron Paul.

Like Mark Twain said, "if voting made any difference, they wouldnt let US do it."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Like Mark Twain said, *"if voting made any difference, they wouldnt let US do it."*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corona Crazy collateral damage- Yelp says more than half of restaurants temporarily closed are now permanently shuttered-*
Yelp's Economic Average report out Wednesday shows exactly how tough: 60 percent of the 26,160 temporarily closed restaurants on the business review site as of July are now permanently shut. Temporary closures are dropping, and permanent shutdowns are increasing.
https://mashable.com/article/yelp-restaurants-temporary-permanent-closures"


----------



## pottz

> For the most part, these protestors are the odd kids who didnt get picked in dodgeball. Now, joining together in the spirit of peace, love, and harmony, to afford themselves the illusion of being someones who MATTER, when they dont really matter. They have little buying-power, create little real-wealth, and are now getting revenge to amend their hurt feelings. Then, add in some criminals to the mix, hunting for a gain, like some status-symbol over-priced slave-wage labor-produced footwear( cue Irony). Any changes they achieve will be superficial, the real power structure of ever increasing tax-slavery will remain unchanged. And The People will be scared because their TV tells them to be.
> 
> One is amused, when The People ineffectually rant about this or that politician, this or that political party, this or that govment policy, as if these so called Officials actually work for We The People. They dont work for US, in any Country, and havent for a long time. Prime example, executive orders issued during crisis,´ and there always seems to be a crisis of one stripe or another. Executive Orders are unconstitutional, as legislatures legislate, and exucutive officers are only "supposed" to be the enforcers of legislation. And anyone who really does care, tries to effect positive change, is marginalized to the fringe, or targeted as some kind of loon, aka, Ron Paul.
> 
> Like Mark Twain said, "if voting made any difference, they wouldnt let US do it."
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


well said brian.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Message from God?*










video on this link has more impact…
https://www.radio.com/articles/watch-massive-lightning-bolt-strikes-statue-of-liberty

May I suggest knowing your history and the Bible…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> well said brian.
> 
> - pottz


Thank YOU! I was reluctant to post that, as I was anticipating getting some flak. So far, so good.

Re: history and the Bible:

When the Queen of England was coronated, she placed her hand upon the King James Bible as she knelt and swore to God to perform her solemn oath. She then kissed the Bible and signed the oath. Now, of all the gifts she was given, by all the dignataries and subjects, at her coronation, the one she cherished most was a copy of the King James Bible.

Why? Because from that Bible is where she derives her divine right to rule! Whether WE agree, or not.

The Queen is subject to ONLY ONE power, will kneel before ONLY ONE other, and that is GOD.

AND SO ARE WE!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... the one she cherished most was a copy of the King James Bible.


That's cause *Phil* hid the copy of the *Kama Sutra*!


> The Queen is subject to ONLY ONE power…


Correction, two… Her corgis and a tipple of sherry.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Correction, two… *Her corgis and a tipple of sherry.*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+1 but LBD What will do about Meghan Markle and Harry? then Andy Randy? 
I'm for the Corgi but double the sherry.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I just wrote a check to pay my taxes last week and ending up giving back nearly all of mine and my wife's stimulus checks.
> 
> Thanks for the payday loan DJT!
> 
> I'm sure they will keep making me pay for it every payday from now on.
> 
> - DS


You are born with a number

Then you labor for -work/taxes are numbers…

Then, you close with a death certificate… NUMBERS

My friend, how different are we compared to our CNC's Program and cut - We work and pay taxes then we adapt and survive.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> That s cause *Phil* hid the copy of the *Kama Sutra*
> 
> Correction, two… Her corgis and a tipple of sherry.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Now that IS funny! But Sherry, meh, that is really only good for making reduction sauces for beef.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That s cause *Phil* hid the copy of the *Kama Sutra*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*+1 *










*and this duck didn't*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That definitely sums up the situation Brian.

Reminds me of the Cranberry Crisis when I was a kid. I asked mom about it. She said don't worry, there has to be something keeping this country stirred up all the time. Too bad the stir stick has gotten so big and nasty.



> *Corona Crazy collateral damage- Yelp says more than half of restaurants temporarily closed are now permanently shuttered-*
> Yelp s Economic Average report out Wednesday shows exactly how tough: 60 percent of the 26,160 temporarily closed restaurants on the business review site as of July are now permanently shut. Temporary closures are dropping, and permanent shutdowns are increasing.
> https://mashable.com/article/yelp-restaurants-temporary-permanent-closures"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I told a few friends over half of small business will close due to this when they first shut down. Some were a little skeptical that it would be that bad. Signing the front side of paychecks gives one a different perspective of economic reality than just signing the back ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

We can all hope that new small businesses will spring up to fill the void! Opportunity awaits!

I have a friend who was living in France, was intending to start a new business there, went through all the hurdles, which are numerous and nerve-wracking and costly. Everything was good to go, then he gets a tax-bill in the mail for 17,000 euros. He calls the Tax Authority, cries, hey, whats this huge bill for, I havent even opened for business yet? Oh, they say, thats our estimated tax appraisal for your future earnings for the first tax period, which you HAVE to pay now.

He moved to Germany.

Moral of the story is, Americans have a slightly better chance than we do over here.

Although, Denmark, Sweden, and Norway arent so bad, and they truly do support the people when in need. In Denmark, you can go to the unemployment office, say, I dont have any money for food, and they will give you some to get you by for a period, minus tax of course, even if you give them some BS story about how you are looking for work and really arent.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

NATIONAL REFRESHMENT DAY - Fourth Thursday in July


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Reminds me of the Cranberry Crisis when I was a kid. I asked mom about it. She said don't worry, there has to be something keeping this country stirred up all the time. Too bad the stir stick has gotten so big and nasty.
> *+1 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Signing the front side of paychecks gives one a different perspective of economic reality than just signing the back
> *
> *+2 I am keeping this one- thx*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*As for signing the front side of the check, on my $1,200 stimulus check- president Trump-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*IMO this post needs to read or reread- nice job*


> *1. * *We can all hope that new small businesses will spring up to fill the void! Opportunity awaits!*
> 
> I have a friend who was living in France, was intending to start a new business there, went through all the hurdles, which are numerous and nerve-wracking and costly. Everything was good to go, then he gets a tax-bill in the mail for 17,000 euros. He calls the Tax Authority, cries, hey, whats this huge bill for, I havent even opened for business yet? Oh, they say* 2. * * thats our estimated tax appraisal for your future earnings for the first tax period*, which you HAVE to pay now.
> 
> He moved to Germany.
> 
> *3.* *Moral of the story is, Americans have a slightly better chance than we do over here.*
> 
> Although, Denmark, Sweden, and Norway arent so bad, and they truly do support the people when in need. In Denmark, you can go to the unemployment office, say, I dont have any money for food, and they will give you some to get you by for a period, minus tax of course, even if you give them some BS story about how you are looking for work and really arent.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


#1 Exactly, I grew up in Detroit- build-up and collapse- New business appear and disappear.

#2 When one understands the EU- your story doesn't surprise me.

#3 My thoughts on #3 are


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Every Player On The Nationals And Yankees Kneels Prior To The National Anthem*










*That's it for me no more professional sports for me. There are so many amateurs out there that I'll watch. *


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Brian, The pretax does seem a bit excessive.

I hope a lot of the existing ones find a way to recover and reopen.

I don't have any idea of the current situation, but I suppose it is even more difficult due to the digital monopolies. When I started in 1985, the Small Business Administration data said 10% of all business startups make it 1 year. 10% of those will make it to 5 years; therefore, of the startups, 1% last 5 years. Many give up at the 3 year mark because it just wasn't worth the effort required. A friend of mine did that. He was doing ok, but not worth it. He went to the other side and became a union official ;-)

Not sure I would have made it without my niche. I really doubt I would have put up with the business world dealing with general contractor corruption. I had industrial accounts follow me from employer to employer unsolicited. I figured they would follow me if I started my own. One HVAC control company told me they would write me T&M contacts to finish critical jobs if my employer went totally out of biz when they filed for bankruptcy.

Even they pulled nasty stunts. A time or two I told them if they did what they were starting to do to me I would never do another job for them. They straightened out. Most do not have that advantage. One fall we ran out of work at the end of school building season and medical clinic I was going to put the boys on was given to "new blood." That is a contractor they had never used before that would do such a lousy job they would never use them again. I had to lay off my full time guys. I had $10,000 worth of tools stolen about then too. It was the 4 year mark. I called all the customers and told them I was done. I had standing offers from people who told me to call them first if I ever needed a job. The HVAC Company told me if I would stay in business and do their work, they would keep me busy. They did for about 20 years. Without all those kinds of advantages, I do not know how most of them make it.

The engineer that did the startup on the medical clinic told me they did such a poor job the only way to really fix it would be to remove all the wiring and start over ;-)) Another job I could not bond, too new to biz, the contractor call them one morning saying they had put 120 volts into the low voltage wiring. He told them he would be out after lunch to check it out. When he got back from lunch before leaving he got called a second time. He told them he had been notified and was about to come out. They said they did it again! ;-)) It was fairly easy to get Super Hero status granted ;-)

One year one of the larger contractors here made 10% on a million dollar job and got paid. They had a couple more that made 2 or 3% and they got paid. The rest of their top 10 jobs made 1 to 3% and were in various forms of litigation for collection. Why bother?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Every Player On The Nationals And Yankees Kneels Prior To The National Anthem*


... and if they took the knee for every *C19 Lives Matter*, they'd die of bloody old age before the first ball got pitched.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yeah Bob, excessive is one way to put it.

I Spain, it is nearly impossible to fire an under achieving employee without severe penalties. The joke here is, when you hire someone you have hired them for life, so one must be careful.

My wife´s businesses are in Denmark, and they were hurting but not critical. She just got a huge amount of financial support from the Govment. Suppport, that is, that isnt an interest-bearing loan. So much so, that she said she was now feeling affluent.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

NATIONAL DRIVE-THRU DAY - July 24


----------



## pottz

> NATIONAL DRIVE-THRU DAY - July 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


kinda puts a new meaning to drive through doesn't it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I had no pc or phone for a week! I missed a lot here. I would add my mom broke the wooden spoon on my ass! That was the last one ever used on me.


----------



## pottz

> I had no pc or phone for a week! I missed a lot here. I would add my mom broke the wooden spoon on my ass! That was the last one ever used on me.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


dang petey you are late our child abuse stories were days ago-lol. good times ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


now that would quench my thirst ;-)


----------



## corelz125

The Yankees and Nationals didn't kneel during the national anthem. They had some moment of silence that's when they did it. The Dodger game some of them knelt during the national anthem. Mookie Betts did and his father is a decorated Air Force veteran.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> now that would quench my thirst ;-)
> - pottz


Yeah, probably the 6th. or 7th. serve.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## pottz

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*LMAO *oh my god buddy you had me rolling on the floor,*HILARIOUS*.......yet kinda sad as it's becoming reality.damn glad my kid is grown and on his own.


----------



## pottz

> now that would quench my thirst ;-)
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, probably the 6th. or 7th. serve.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hell ducks id guess youd be in line 3 or 4 times a day plus a midnight snack !!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> hell ducks id guess youd be in line 3 or 4 times a day plus a midnight snack !!!
> - pottz


Stuff Q'ing! I applied for a job there… as a bikini maintenance engineer!


> ... damn glad my kid is grown and *on his own*.
> - pottz


At least all that home schooling got him past 7th. I'm also glad my kid in *on his own* though not yet in his teens.

********************, all this numbers and maths is making my head spin.


----------



## pottz

> hell ducks id guess youd be in line 3 or 4 times a day plus a midnight snack !!!
> - pottz
> 
> Stuff Q ing! I applied for a job there… as a bikini maintenance engineer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... damn glad my kid is grown and *on his own*.
> - pottz
> 
> At least all that home schooling got him past 7th. I m also glad my kid in *on his own* though not yet in his teens.
> 
> ********************, all this numbers and maths is making my head spin.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


im sorry too inform you but your over qualified for the bikini job. and hey dont be ashamed of your kid,he's the one pictured isn't he.hey it's alright,be proud.


----------



## pottz

ya know ducks that dude looks just like you 40 years ago ? care too comment?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The Yankees and Nationals didn t kneel during the national anthem. They had some moment of silence that s when they did it. The Dodger game some of them knelt during the national anthem. Mookie Betts did and his father is a decorated Air Force veteran.
> 
> - corelz125


Thanks for the further explanation or more to the story. When Kaperknack took the knee look at what commerce and the media have turned professional sports into something that I can forgo. I can and will get my sports fix through amateur sports. Unless I start seeing a youth taking the knee, for I see in the classrooms there are students who will not stand for the pledge.
*2 types of basketball courts- standard vs today in professional sports.*



















*and a song from the past-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *ya know ducks that dude looks just like you 40 years ago ? care too comment?*
> 
> - pottz


 I have to admit that I am thinking the same thoughts. Only Pottz could post this….


----------



## pottz

> The Yankees and Nationals didn t kneel during the national anthem. They had some moment of silence that s when they did it. The Dodger game some of them knelt during the national anthem. Mookie Betts did and his father is a decorated Air Force veteran.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Thanks for the further explanation or more to the story. When Kaperknack took the knee look at what commerce and the media have turned professional sports into something that I can forgo. I can and will get my sports fix through amateur sports. Unless I start seeing a youth taking the knee, for I see in the classrooms there are students who will not stand for the pledge.
> *2 types of basketball courts- standard vs today in professional sports.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and a song from the past-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sports? what sports do we really have.who ever is the champion of whatever sport it will have an asterisks and will mean nothing to real sports fans.but it does serve as entertainment i guess.

and in my opinion any athlete that doesn't stand for the national anthem should be fired for disgrace,and any team that allows it should be removed from the sport.just my opinion,your all free to attack me,hey im used to it-lol.just remember i can block you….....just kidding.


----------



## pottz

> *ya know ducks that dude looks just like you 40 years ago ? care too comment?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I have to admit that I am thinking the same thoughts. Only Pottz could post this….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wrong dw,i guess you didn't know,it's *duck season* !!!!


----------



## bandit571

Wabbit season…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This is for TopMax for his continuous information and to others…

FOX CUTS AWAY FROM WHITE HOUSE BRIEFING AFTER MCENANY SHOWS FOOTAGE OF PORTLAND RIOTS*










*Below is a link to videos that happened on the 51st night of insurrection- * that I found.

https://dailycaller.com/2020/07/24/exclusive-videos-unlawful-assembly-portland-fires-federal-officers/

*Should you watch the video, then take note of the green lasers being flashed and other very well planned and funded anarchists…*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of sports, and history, heres one for ya all:

Who was it that insistently advised Magic Johnson to take the drug AZT when Magic tested postive for HIV? AZT, mind you, has now been proven to be highly toxic and was killing the people who took it. Magic got sicker, then alot sicker, then stopped taking it. Then, in 1992, he led the US basketball team to Gold at the Olympics in Barcelona; which wouldnt have happened if he had kept on taking AZT.

Anyone????

I will tell you, it was *Dr. Anthony Fauci.*

After the Olympics, Magic became the spokesperson for this AZT drug, his face was plastered everywhere in a marketing campaign to sell this drug. Which was a very unheroic thing to do, IMO, as Magic must have known that this drug was dangerous, it nearly killed him.

But I bet he got paid real well, so it was ok, or not.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... dont be ashamed of your kid,he s the one pictured isn t he.hey it s alright,be proud.
> - pottz


Crap… the dolt still uses training wheels!


> ya know ducks that dude looks just like you 40 years ago ? care too comment?
> - pottz


Nah, yet to *start* 8th. grade!.. I'm a freshman compared to that senior.

Hell, we were still inventing the wheel when I was 40.


> ... your all free to attack me…
> - pottz


******************** the queue is longer than the unemployment…

Stuff this ho-hum, old school duck hunting season… Time for a revolutionary change. Maybe we should start a sport called *pot*tzy *shooting*... No asterisks, but a badge for the first successful *warning shot, through the head*!


----------



## pottz

> ... dont be ashamed of your kid,he s the one pictured isn t he.hey it s alright,be proud.
> - pottz
> 
> Crap… the dolt still uses training wheels!
> 
> ya know ducks that dude looks just like you 40 years ago ? care too comment?
> - pottz
> 
> Nah, yet to *start* 8th. grade!.. I m a freshman compared to that senior.
> 
> Hell, we were still inventing the wheel when I was 40.
> 
> ... your all free to attack me…
> - pottz
> 
> ******************** the queue is longer than the unemployment…
> 
> Stuff this ho-hum, old school duck hunting season… Time for a revolutionary change. Maybe we should start a sport called *pot*tzy *shooting*... No asterisks, but a badge for the first successful *warning shot, through the head*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*LMAO DUCKIE !!!* you make my day my friend,i know many here dont understand or appreciate your humor but let me say too all,a day without the duck is like a day without covid19.and mean that from the heart (tears rolling down cheeks)........im sorry too choked up right now…..gotta go…....please give me a minute too compose myself !!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> wrong dw,i guess you didn t know,it s *duck season* !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Be kind the man just admitted to that pic being his son… 
UPDATE until I heard his reply Does anyone agree with me "Love through Anger"?


----------



## pottz

-



> wrong dw,i guess you didn t know,it s *duck season* !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Be kind the man just admitted to that pic being his son…
> UPDATE until I heard his reply Does anyone agree with me "Love through Anger"?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> wrong dw,i guess you didn t know,it s *duck season* !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Be kind the man just admitted to that pic being his son…
> UPDATE until I heard his reply Does anyone agree with me "Love through Anger"?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> wrong dw,i guess you didn t know,it s *duck season* !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Be kind the man just admitted to that pic being his son…
> UPDATE until I heard his reply Does anyone agree with me "Love through Anger"?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw love through anger is my hash tag-lol !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete- let the Beagle lay with the Duck


----------



## pottz

> *Who would win the fight?* LBD with his wit and mind or Pottz who has the block button?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


only the brave will ever know ?

oh hell the duck will always win because he knows i would never block him….........


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Who would win the fight?*
> 
> oh hell the duck will always win because he knows i would never block him….........
> - pottz


No body can *block* a duck's haymaker swung upwards to about 3 feet above the two big toes.

Talking about survival…
Talk about *TTK* (Take The Knee) at a baseball game, this is out of left field… and for you cricket fans (the game) a *Googly*...
Wonder how long this will survive. Hey… I had the LP back in the 70's before this blody political corectness pandemic trying to compete with *C-19*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Speaking of sports, and history, heres one for ya all:
> 
> Who was it that insistently advised Magic Johnson to take the drug AZT when Magic tested postive for HIV? AZT, mind you, has now been proven to be highly toxic and was killing the people who took it. Magic got sicker, then alot sicker, then stopped taking it. Then, in 1992, he led the US basketball team to Gold at the Olympics in Barcelona; which wouldnt have happened if he had kept on taking AZT.
> 
> Anyone????
> 
> I will tell you, it was *Dr. Anthony Fauci.*
> 
> After the Olympics, Magic became the spokesperson for this AZT drug, his face was plastered everywhere in a marketing campaign to sell this drug. Which was a very unheroic thing to do, IMO, as Magic must have known that this drug was dangerous, it nearly killed him.
> 
> But I bet he got paid real well, so it was ok, or not.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*IMO this post is to read or reread- thx Brian*


----------



## corelz125

The taking the knee during the national anthem half the time nobody is even watching it. The black lives matter painted on the courts and fields that has to go. Some people don't know what to do with themselves if no sports are on. To me it's just entertainment.


----------



## pottz

> *Who would win the fight?*
> 
> oh hell the duck will always win because he knows i would never block him….........
> - pottz
> 
> No body can *block* a duck s haymaker swung upwards to about 3 feet above the two big toes.
> 
> Talking about survival…
> Talk about *TTK* (Take The Knee) at a baseball game, this is out of left field… and for you cricket fans (the game) a *Googly*...
> Wonder how long this will survive. Hey… I had the LP back in the 70 s before this blody political corectness pandemic trying to compete with *C-19*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


damn you tryin to start a riot ducks?


----------



## pottz

> The taking the knee during the national anthem half the time nobody is even watching it. The black lives matter painted on the courts and fields that has to go. Some people don t know what to do with themselves if no sports are on. To me it s just entertainment.
> 
> - corelz125


ditto my friend,enough of this [email protected]#T !!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The taking the knee during the national anthem half the time nobody is even watching it. The black lives matter painted on the courts and fields that has to go. Some people don t know what to do with themselves if no sports are on. To me it s just entertainment.
> 
> - corelz125


*You just explained Corona Crazy and what about the sports betting industry or maybe they got a government handout….*
Enjoy and treasure what you have for as the singer Bob Dylan sang


----------



## pottz

well im not a sports guy so i really dont care if guys that make 20000000 a year cant play a "sport" while i work 50 hours a week risking getting the virus that might kill me.booo [email protected]#kin hooooooooooo!!!!! *play ball!!!!*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> damn you tryin to start a riot ducks?
> - pottz


Blood' oath *pottzy*... Looking for any excuse with SWMBO, to riot and loot the fridge!. Fortunately I have the key to the liquour cabinet grafted to my body!


> ditto my friend,enough of this *S*@#*T* !!!!!
> - pottz


And a *'HI'* to yawll that's easily offended!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hey *pottzy*, I sincerely apologise for all those times I called you a *Philistine*... Here in Australia, some of our christian friends are spreading more than the *word*...

If the link is there, check out that stupid *female canine video*. ********************, how's that for *PC*...

Demonstrates the value of prayer!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hey *pottzy*, I sincerely apologise for all those times I called you a *Philistine*... Here in Australia, some of our christian friends are spreading more than the *word*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The taking the knee during the national anthem half the time nobody is even watching it. The black lives matter painted on the courts and fields that has to go. Some people don t know what to do with themselves if no sports are on. To me it s just entertainment.
> 
> - corelz125


I don't think I have seen enough sports to see a knee taken other than on the news ;-)) Matt Dillion and Cheyenne Bodie are full of excitement.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I had no pc or phone for a week! I missed a lot here. I would add my mom broke the wooden spoon on my ass! That was the last one ever used on me.un out
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Ran out of spoons? ;-) The hairbrush was plastic, it wouldn't break.. I think mom finally just gave up on us ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Border wall?

"You had 71,000 new cases and more than a thousand deaths today," he said. "American tourists are normally the most welcome, but we look at all this and we just shake our heads."

"We need to build a wall," another Canadian responded to the members of Congress, on Twitter.

"And make USA pay for it," quipped another.

"Prime Minister Trudeau should arm the border if necessary, to keep Americans away," said a third.

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/stay-away-biggest-petri-dish-in-the-world-the-view-from-canada-of-us-isnt-so-nice/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TSA_072520010028+Canadians+don%27t+want+us+anymore+Danny+Westneat_7_24_2020&utm_term=


----------



## pottz

> Border wall?
> 
> "You had 71,000 new cases and more than a thousand deaths today," he said. "American tourists are normally the most welcome, but we look at all this and we just shake our heads."
> 
> "We need to build a wall," another Canadian responded to the members of Congress, on Twitter.
> 
> "And make USA pay for it," quipped another.
> 
> "Prime Minister Trudeau should arm the border if necessary, to keep Americans away," said a third.
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/stay-away-biggest-petri-dish-in-the-world-the-view-from-canada-of-us-isnt-so-nice/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TSA_072520010028+Canadians+don%27t+want+us+anymore+Danny+Westneat_7_24_2020&utm_term=
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


hey i say no problem,you dont want us now doen't ask when you need us,got it,and you will need us.hey were tired of paying the lunch,and dinner tab anyway,bye bye.kiss americas viral assssss!!!!.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .. I think mom finally just gave up on us ;-))
> - TopamaxSurvivor


But at least she tried… Now days far too many expect the bloody government, and some even society, to right their wrongs!


----------



## pottz

> .. I think mom finally just gave up on us ;-))
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> But at least she tried… Now days far too many expect the bloody government, and some even society, to right their wrongs!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


some!!! how about most it seems!!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> *IMO this post is to read or reread- thx Brian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I dont know about you all, but when I look at this guy I just want break his jaw, and maybe his beak as a followup. Which would be a challenge for me as I broke about half the bones in my right hand attempting something similar years ago. Did you see that game-opener pitch he threw. LOL. Totally lame. Like, maybe, he should have practiced a bit beforehand.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Yes you don't bounce the pitch! Thanks for the mask advice.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*On the lighter note- 73-year-old cliff jumper shows the kiddos how it's done*










https://nypost.com/video/73-year-old-cliff-jumper-shows-the-kiddos-how-its-done/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

List of concerns for residents of Portland:

#1 Will I survive?

#2 Will my business survive?

#3 Will the Police come if I need them to?

#4 Will my property decline in value?

#5 Will and Grace at 7pm?

Good luck with the upcoming peaceful protest scheduled in 3. 2. 1…....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*STROBE LIGHTS, ELECTRIC SAWS & GLASS BOTTLES: PORTLAND RIOTERS EXPAND WEAPONS ARSENAL IN ONGOING CLASHES WITH POLICE*
https://www.infowars.com/strobe-lights-electric-saws-glass-bottles-portland-rioters-expand-weapons-arsenal-in-ongoing-clashes-with-police/










*When will this be enough? It is time to put an end to this- Now! IMO we are in a civil war of sorts*


----------



## stevejack




----------



## stevejack

> *IMO this post is to read or reread- thx Brian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I dont know about you all, but when I look at this guy I just want break his jaw, and maybe his beak as a followup. Which would be a challenge for me as I broke about half the bones in my right hand attempting something similar years ago. Did you see that game-opener pitch he threw. LOL. Totally lame. Like, maybe, he should have practiced a bit beforehand.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## stevejack

ROFL! Gunna love this! NO one is going to the Pro-baseball games… Boycotted them for….. well YOU KNOW WHY. I made a joke two days ago that I bet they use cardboard cut outs of fans to make it look like people are going… Well guess what! THIS IS NOT a doctored/Photoshoped image… I screen grabbed it off a YOUTUBE video of a game!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Steve I just heard today that Fox Sports will be filling the seats with lifelike digital fans. They will be able to add the teams colors to match… AI is here my friends.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Murica has officially become a Roadrunner cartoon. Meep meep.

Maybe, to curb the "peacefulness" of the protesters, ya all should vote to implement the Pottery Barn Rule, same as the borrowing my tools rule:

You broke it, you own it, it is yours, and YOU pay for it. NOW!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL HIRE A VETERAN DAY - July 25*










*And this one for Pottz and LBD*


----------



## corelz125

Some stadiums found a way to get money out of those cardboard cut outs. If your cut out gets hit with a ball you win some type of prize.

An almost blind guy walked into a sexy lingerie shop to purchase their most see-through item for his wife. After receiving some help from the store clerk, he bought a lace teddy for $600 and brought it home for his wife to try on. She took it upstairs and realized that it didn't quite fit. But, she figured, since it's supposed to be see-through and since he's almost blind, she might as well wear nothing at all. So she came downstairs completely naked. "Huh," said the old man, hugging her. "For the amount I paid, they could have at least ironed the damn thing."


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *On the lighter note- 73-year-old cliff jumper shows the kiddos how it's done*


(not) *ME *(darker note)... Native vine jumpers,









... average age, 1 jump… favourite movie *Footloose*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *When will this be enough? It is time to put an end to this- Now! IMO we are in a civil war of sorts*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Looking at the picture… time for smoke… *Gunsmoke*... no, no, no, not *Marshal Dillon*... but *MARTIAL LAW!*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

I'm all for *VET DAY*...









OK… I can't spell and I've left my X-Ray goggles at home.

No disrespect meant towards our *vets*... however, I guess a few/lot would prefer to be surfing *that* wave than reading my drivel.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *IMO this post is to read or reread- thx Brian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I dont know about you all, but when I look at this guy I just want break his jaw, and maybe his beak as a followup. Which would be a challenge for me as I broke about half the bones in my right hand attempting something similar years ago. Did you see that game-opener pitch he threw. LOL. Totally lame. Like, maybe, he should have practiced a bit beforehand.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I haven't seen any news yet today. Wondering if Seattle is still standing or burned flat? ;-))

If you starting milking cows that should beef up your hands Brian. When I was about 16 or 17, I broke a rib on one of my dad's Holstein cows. She was an occasional kicker. It is a real pain to put kickers on every time you milk. We would whack her on the ass with a 2×4 when she kicked, then she'd behave for a few months. She let me have it about 3 times; wham, wham, wham!!! I looked around, the 2×4 wasn't to be found, so I hit her in the paunch and went back to milking. It was stanchion barn. The cows would get too close to go between sometimes. A few days later I had to squeeze between her and another one to let her out. When I squeezed between them, she went mooooooooo. That wasn't normal!! I poked around that spot where I hit her when she kicked and she went mooooooooo again. I kept an eye on her and she'd do it every time I checked her for about a month or 6 weeks. After breaking a rib or 2 on an 1800 pound Holstein I was afraid to hit anybody very hard. A news report about someone being charged with negligent homicide after a bar fight convinced me it was probably best to just walk away from @$$hole$ if possible. Anyways, I thin milking will help fix the breaking hand issue.

If that was the pitch I saw on the news, it was about 30 feet to the left bouncing about half way. Not sure you could call that a pitch ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *When will this be enough? It is time to put an end to this- Now! IMO we are in a civil war of sorts*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Looking at the picture… time for smoke… *Gunsmoke*... no, no, no, not *Marshal Dillon*... but *MARTIAL LAW!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


 Marshal Law would be be better. He was unrestricted. Just knocked them on their @$$ and they straightened out.

News just started. Looks like live coverage. Lots of arrests made. Power saws and incendiary devices used by the protesters. Lots of window in cars being smashed. Seattle City council should restrict those activities, eh?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I dont know Bob. I dont have a cow. I would like one, but then I would have to get a pasture. I could milk some sheep, I could milk some wild goats(if I could catch them), or I could milk the donkey mare we have here, but the male is castrated, so I dont think shes gonna be producing any milk, and she might be a shade ornery with me hustling her like so.

But then, theres the other ailments, which are from when I fell off the casita roof and broke both my wrists, 5hrs surgery on the right one, metal plate and frankenstein screws. That was fun, my wife had to feed me with a spoon, and sponge bathe me, and do All the other stuff you cant do when you have no hands. Sometimes when Im sanding or working with small parts my fingers can just lockup and I have to pry them open with the other hand.

And anyway, anyone with any brawling experience knows it is always better and safer to walk away. But it´s the thought that counts:ç}


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Welcome to those who are with us but don't post. This is a personal message from Pottz to welcome all.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> OK… I can t spell and I ve left my X-Ray goggles at home.
> 
> No disrespect meant towards our *vets*... however, I guess a few/lot would prefer to be surfing *that* wave than reading my drivel.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Sorry, Pottz isn't here to help us understand your "drivel" Let's see if I can decipher…
1. As a vet
*









*2. Regardless of the x-ray glasses- My thoughts are the vets would prefer the "surf"*










Apocalypse Now - Napalm + Surf With Subtitles In English





*I hope this helps…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That sounds like a bad day Brian. I remember a guy I worked with was up about 15 feet boring a hole through a concrete wall. His helper was holding the extension ladder to keep it from slipping on the concrete floor. It was a very smooth finish and too slick. He asked the helper to see if the drill made it though. When he let go of the ladder it slid out from under Neil. It was his lucky day. He hit with his hands and forearms. I don't recall the specifics, but it was not good.

When I was an apprentice a taper was on a narrow 3 foot high scaffold they used to reach the top of walls and the ceiling. He squatted down to talk to someone, lost his balance, fell backwards and killed himself. That same job, I dropped a fluorescent tube from about 15 feet. It hit on the end, felled to the floor and did not break! I installed it and it worked! Where is the logic and justice in those events?

I doubt you options will do the job. Probably need a herd of Holsteins to milk about 4 hours a day to build up some meat in the paws. I know it works. The first guy I ever heard of being disabled was a neighbor who had to quit milking. His forearms cut off the blood flow to his hands.

Sounds like the right one with the metal plate should work well, Built in brass knuckles, more or less ;-)

One of the kids I went to high school with was a state wrestling champ and tough guy type. He decided to ride his motorcycle down to the Owyhee County Cattleman's Convention in Silver City to see what the cowboys thought about motorcycles and long hair. He picked out the biggest guy there who was at the top of some stairs. He got a boot in his face and tumbled back down with teeth through his upper lip. He went back up and got it again but his teeth were through his lower lip. Never heard what the cowboys thought about the motorcycle, but I don't think he convinced them to let their hair grow ;-))

We had to box in PE one year. Nobody would box the biggest fattest kid in the class. I was one of the smallest at 5'6". I count not make a punch count. They got lost in blubber. He couldn't move fast enough to hit me. In the second round he was so exhausted he fell down. The coach hold him he was counting him out. Ken would say he couldn't get up. That was repeated over and over to the full 10 count. He was counted out. It was all over the school I had knocked Ken out by the time we got in class the next period. ;-)) That was my only knock out.

I was in the same weight class as the state champ that went to see the cowboys. In wrestling it didn't hurt, but I didn't make even minimal practice for him. Only took about 5 seconds to get a pin most of the time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Arson has gone stupid!*






Watch the first 15 seconds… yes she was arrested for 3rd-degree arson…

To keep it Corona related she was wearing a mask…


----------



## pottz

> ROFL! Gunna love this! NO one is going to the Pro-baseball games… Boycotted them for….. well YOU KNOW WHY. I made a joke two days ago that I bet they use cardboard cut outs of fans to make it look like people are going… Well guess what! THIS IS NOT a doctored/Photoshoped image… I screen grabbed it off a YOUTUBE video of a game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - stevejack


this is no new revelation guys theve been talking about this for a long time doing cardboard cutouts,where you been?


----------



## pottz

> *Welcome to those who are with us but don t post. This is a personal message from Pottz to welcome all.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


this is not an officially sanctioned beagle advertisment but she will give it a thumbs up regardless!!


----------



## pottz

> OK… I can t spell and I ve left my X-Ray goggles at home.
> 
> No disrespect meant towards our *vets*... however, I guess a few/lot would prefer to be surfing *that* wave than reading my drivel.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *Sorry, Pottz isn t here to help us understand your "drivel" Let s see if I can decipher…
> 1. As a vet
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Regardless of the x-ray glasses- My thoughts are the vets would prefer the "surf"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apocalypse Now - Napalm + Surf With Subtitles In English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I hope this helps…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


one of the best the best movie scenes ever,sorta like …..someday this virus is gonna end? a lot of people are getting rich from this pandemic,think about it…........................


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ROFL! Gunna love this! NO one is going to the Pro-baseball games… Boycotted them for….. well YOU KNOW WHY. I made a joke two days ago that I bet they use cardboard cut outs of fans to make it look like people are going… Well guess what! THIS IS NOT a doctored/Photoshoped image… I screen grabbed it off a YOUTUBE video of a game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - stevejack
> 
> *this is no new revelation guys theve been talking about this for a long time doing cardboard cutouts,where you been?
> *
> - pottz


Excuse me Pottz, Steve is a new poster. May suggest a more welcoming approach- Hey Steve welcome to Corona Crazy…. I liked what he posted…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> OK… I can t spell and I ve left my X-Ray goggles at home.
> 
> No disrespect meant towards our *vets*... however, I guess a few/lot would prefer to be surfing *that* wave than reading my drivel.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *Sorry, Pottz isn t here to help us understand your "drivel" Let s see if I can decipher…
> 1. As a vet
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Regardless of the x-ray glasses- My thoughts are the vets would prefer the "surf"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apocalypse Now - Napalm + Surf With Subtitles In English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I hope this helps…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> one of the best the best movie scenes ever,sorta like …..someday this virus is gonna end? a lot of people are getting rich from this pandemic,think about it…........................
> 
> - pottz


*
Any comment on LBD's "drivel"?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tonight Seattle burns- God, bless America *


----------



## pottz

> OK… I can t spell and I ve left my X-Ray goggles at home.
> 
> No disrespect meant towards our *vets*... however, I guess a few/lot would prefer to be surfing *that* wave than reading my drivel.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *Sorry, Pottz isn t here to help us understand your "drivel" Let s see if I can decipher…
> 1. As a vet
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Regardless of the x-ray glasses- My thoughts are the vets would prefer the "surf"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apocalypse Now - Napalm + Surf With Subtitles In English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I hope this helps…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> one of the best the best movie scenes ever,sorta like …..someday this virus is gonna end? a lot of people are getting rich from this pandemic,think about it…........................
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Any comment on LBD s "drivel"?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


drivel ? please define this dw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*R.I.P. Regis Philbin, television personality and host, dies at 88*










*I am not a TV person but the few times that I saw him- he didn't play political cards. Very different from today.*


----------



## pottz

> *Tonight Seattle burns- God, bless America *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


and from the ashes the phoenix will rise!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> drivel ? please define this dw.
> 
> - pottz


*

Review LBD's post where he states "my drivel' you know him better than me- brothers I don't speak Duck!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *R.I.P. Regis Philbin, television personality and host, dies at 88*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am not a TV person but the few times that I saw him- he didn t play political cards. Very different from today.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


PIP Regis. I saw him on TV a few times. I always wondered why they pay those guys that really don't do much of anything millions? I suppose I was disqualified because I could do something, eh?


----------



## pottz

> drivel ? please define this dw.
> 
> - pottz
> *
> well i do speak fluent duck but im not gonna comment i what i think he meant,i think it's best if the man clarifies his own statements.
> Review LBD s post where he states "my drivel you know him better than me- brothers I don t speak Duck!*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... i think it s best if the man clarifies his own statements.
> - pottz


*I am not a human, I am an animal* (of the duck form)... It's not for me to learn English but the rest of the world to learn duck! I will have the equal rights movement take down all your names!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ... i think it s best if the man clarifies his own statements.
> - pottz
> 
> *I am not a human, I am an animal* (of the duck form)... It s not for me to learn English but the rest of the world to learn duck! I will have the equal rights movement take down all your names!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I used to speak duck when I was a kid. None around here to talk to soe I don't kn ow if I still can.

That would be good if you could get them to take names rather than burn building and break windows ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Not sure where it happened or whether it was a media conspiracy, however, I saw a video, with sound, of gunshots at a rally/protest.

Gunshots… It was incredible how they squealed like pigs when it was their welfare and lives that were at stake.
However, when others' property and lives were in jeopardy, they couldn't give a rats arse…. Oh yeah, they expect the cops to find the cause… Looks like some Americans haven't heard *"The land of the brave"*.

Just repeated on TV… Austin I believe and the arseholes were still squealing! oh yeah and *upset*...

Maybe all it might take is a few random vigilantes to sort out this crap. The protestors are brave in numbers and when faced with cops they know won't shoot, but ******************** scared of the unexpected.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

As cited from the Book "VirusMania." (Pub.2007):

2005, Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist slips a provision into an anti-terrorism Bill that would DENY compensation to children suffering from vaccine-related brain disorders.

"The lawsuits are of such magnitude they could put the vaccine producers out of business," said Health Policy Advisor Dean Rosen (advisor to Frist). Rosen then justifies this measure by saying that the Producers must be protected in order to safeguard America´s ability to wage biological warfare, offensive and defensive.

So, if vaccines are "safe and effective," safe and effective, safe and effective, why the need for this legislation?

So, biological warfare is Moar important than protecting children?

I dont even know what to say, except that every single person on this planet should read this book, published in 2007, well before the Current Corona Crazy. You can, and should, *download it in PDF for free!* It is impeccably documented and sourced.


----------



## DS

I turned on the TV this morning to see there was a professional basketball game on.

At first it seemed weird that there were no fans in the stands…then I realized it was a WNBA game.
Made sense after that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I turned on the TV this morning to see there was a professional basketball game on.
> 
> At first it seemed weird that there were no fans in the stands…then I realized it was a WNBA game.
> Made sense after that.
> 
> - DS


I saw this as well but your commentary put it in perspective…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL DISABILITY INDEPENDENCE DAY*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 2005, Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist slips a provision into an anti-terrorism Bill that would DENY compensation to children suffering from vaccine-related brain disorders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Great insight which begs the question- which side is the government on? The election is in 100 days!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Now the rioters are attacking the "flag"- This is really unacceptable and I am in total disbelief that the federal government has tolerated this for as long as it has- Israel uses sound cannons and pressure hoses seem to work and if a terrorist is found they destroy his family home…*









*
VIDEO: PORTLAND RIOTERS OCCUPY EXTERIOR OF FEDERAL COURTHOUSE, RAISE AMERICAN FLAG UPSIDE DOWN*

https://www.infowars.com/video-portland-rioters-occupy-exterior-of-federal-courthouse-raise-american-flag-upside-down/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> As cited from the Book "VirusMania." (Pub.2007):
> 
> 2005, Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist slips a provision into an anti-terrorism Bill that would DENY compensation to children suffering from vaccine-related brain disorders.
> 
> "The lawsuits are of such magnitude they could put the vaccine producers out of business," said Health Policy Advisor Dean Rosen (advisor to Frist). Rosen then justifies this measure by saying that the Producers must be protected in order to safeguard America´s ability to wage biological warfare, offensive and defensive.
> 
> So, if vaccines are "safe and effective," safe and effective, safe and effective, why the need for this legislation?
> 
> So, biological warfare is Moar important than protecting children?
> 
> I dont even know what to say, except that every single person on this planet should read this book, published in 2007, well before the Current Corona Crazy. You can, and should, *download it in PDF for free!* It is impeccably documented and sourced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Also to add to this- Heated Vaccine Debate - Kennedy Jr. vs Dershowitz*
https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/07/no_author/heated-vaccine-debate-kennedy-jr-vs-dershowitz/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
"Oh Where Has My Little Dog Gone with Lyrics"*






*In further trying to understand "Duck" I came across this knowledge… 
Duck mating - yes you read that right*

https://eatmorecookies.wordpress.com/2010/08/02/duck-penis-plasticity-yes-you-read-that-right/

Spoiler alert coming soon

The question to LBD What is better? Your junk or the hummingbird with its tongue?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Question to LBD What is better? Your junk or the hummingbird with its tongue?


Please leave *my junk* out of this… the missus doesn't complain!


----------



## pottz

> Question to LBD What is better? Your junk or the hummingbird with its tongue?
> 
> Please leave *my junk* out of this… the missus doesn t complain!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ok you guys are gettin a little too personal for me.i really dont want to think about the ducks "junk" or compare it to a humming birds tongue!!!!as a lover of hummers,please leave the little guys out of this conversation,please.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Desert woodworker, The Kennedy Dershowitz discussion if mind opening. I heard the first 20 some min. I hope to go back to it later. Thanks for posting.


----------



## controlfreak

> *Every Player On The Nationals And Yankees Kneels Prior To The National Anthem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That s it for me no more professional sports for me. There are so many amateurs out there that I ll watch. *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


This is me, any sport that I see someone take a knee during our national anthem will never be watched by me again until they learn to respect our flag again. They can have their protest and I can have mine. Same goes for college ball. My hope is that the owner and the league take a hit and have to reduce player salaries. Maybe something basic like that they can understand. On the other hand I am enjoying spending more time in my shop and golf is having some appeal.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BILL GATES CONFRONTED ABOUT WIDESPREAD VACCINE SIDE EFFECTS
At least 80% of trial subjects reportedly suffering side effects*









https://www.infowars.com/bill-gates-confronted-about-widespread-vaccine-side-effects/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*FEDCOIN: A NEW SCHEME FOR TYRANNY AND POVERTY* Fedcoin was initially included in the first coronavirus spending bill. Whatever gain fedcoin may bring to average Americans will come at a terrible cost to liberty and prosperity.









https://www.infowars.com/fedcoin-a-new-scheme-for-tyranny-and-poverty/


----------



## pottz

> *BILL GATES CONFRONTED ABOUT WIDESPREAD VACCINE SIDE EFFECTS
> At least 80% of trial subjects reportedly suffering side effects*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/bill-gates-confronted-about-widespread-vaccine-side-effects/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


maybe ol bill should stick to computer soft ware ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> As cited from the Book "VirusMania." (Pub.2007):
> 
> 2005, Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist slips a provision into an anti-terrorism Bill that would DENY compensation to children suffering from vaccine-related brain disorders.
> 
> "The lawsuits are of such magnitude they could put the vaccine producers out of business," said Health Policy Advisor Dean Rosen (advisor to Frist). Rosen then justifies this measure by saying that the Producers must be protected in order to safeguard America´s ability to wage biological warfare, offensive and defensive.
> 
> So, if vaccines are "safe and effective," safe and effective, safe and effective, why the need for this legislation?
> 
> So, biological warfare is Moar important than protecting children?
> 
> I dont even know what to say, except that every single person on this planet should read this book, published in 2007, well before the Current Corona Crazy. You can, and should, *download it in PDF for free!* It is impeccably documented and sourced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Thanks Brian. Not sure when I will have time to squeeze it in with trying to save the neighborhood, but I found the PDF.

I can understand the point, but with nearly 100% corruption motivated by greed in nearly every business in the 21st century, no matter which way they go with that law, someone will exploit it.

I suppose the Gates Foundation is financing a lot of the vaccine research. I recall a report years saying one of the robber barons charitable contribution would actually provide him a profit after taxes. So much for charitable motivations, eh?

The Gates vaccine tests do not say what the side effects are. Most meds can have side effects. Question is the cure worse than the illness. Doctors need to admit anything that is powerful enough to help is power enough to do harm.

When I had the severe psychotic reaction on a double dose of Topamax for migraine prevention, the Master of Malpractice who prescribed it would not even consider it was the problem when my wife called him numerous times. The Germans documented that reaction in nearly 1% of patients. A girl I went to school with who is a nurse at a psychologist's office told me most patients are never on more than 25 mg. Most experience cognitive issues. The nurses nick name for Topamax is DOPAMAX. The Master had me on 400 mg. The manufacturer's studies said if a maximum of 200 mg did not get positive results, take the patient off.

The Clown that claimed to be a Topamax expert did not even follow his own professional organization's standards. He wanted me on massive doses of Seroquel twiddling my thumbs staring out a window all day because I had been mentally ill all of my life. My wife told him she wanted me the way I was 6 months ago before the Master of Malpractice overdose me on Topamax. The Clown said he would quit the case if I did not take his prescription. She told him it was too late to quit, he was fired! Being off all that stuff I gradually improved. It took 3.5 years before I could type without scrambling most words beyond recognition. Spell checker could not even make a good guess at what I was trying to say.

One of the few knowledgeable doctors who actually cared about her patients had prescribed Seroquel as a migraine preventative. A few weeks later she sent a letter saying studies showed it messes up metabolism and causes diabetes. That was about the time I stopped taking all meds and before I say the Clown. Virginia Mason Clinic who sent me to the Master of Malpractice filed for a restraining order to keep me away from their clinic because of a physician assistant's complaint. I doubt she will ever be a capable assistant and she was certainly not properly supervised. I doubt anyone could write a better malpractice complaint against VM than their own medical records they kept on me. Every time I saw the Master of Malpractice he asked what medication I was taking and what dose. I thought that was odd he did not have that in his records. I concluded he did not want to risk self-incrimination. One day as my memory was failing he asked about meds. I told him I thought I was taking 800 mg of Topamax. He said that sounds a little high, but probably would not hurt anything.

Bottom-line, with the levels of corruption and exploitation we are experiencing in the 21st century, I doubt there is a way to write any laws that will protect the people from both sides. We are trapped! :-(

NBC says 94,000 square miles of Great Lakes are 6 to 11 degrees warmer! High water causing serious erosion problems. Looks like the record Corona Crazys in Florida and Texas maybe overwhelmed by Crazy Hot and Crazy Non Violent Demos burning cars and buildings.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> maybe ol bill should stick to computer soft ware ?
> - pottz


******************** *pottzy*, who else would know more about *viruses* than *Billy* boy… I had one knock out my computer for 1 week and creamed all my girlie pictures on it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corona Crazy forum is still so relevant with all of the madness that what we write about only to continue…* 
This article on the number of coming foreclosures will only add more woe to society, which when a person has nothing to lose then they are perfect candidates for what you see Our big city peaceful protestors.
*
11 million households could be evicted over the next four months*










https://www.fastcompany.com/90532305/11-million-households-could-be-evicted-over-the-next-four-months


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Time for a commercial break…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL LOVE IS KIND DAY*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .....
> .....
> .....
> 
> ... The *Germans* documented….
> .....
> .....
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Phew, a lot to read for someone that hates reading… I skipped over the most but did notice that *pottzy* probably had something to do with it! Damn always thinking of his stomach… finger in the *pie* all the time!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey Bob, I think it was a GOOD thing you had someone looking out for you during all that, fighting in your corner, your Wife, I mean. Some people dont have anyone, especially those in nursing homes.

You know, the primary treatment for this Corona thing over here in Spain in the nursing homes, at first was: Morphine, Haldol(anti-psychotic), Midazolam(sedative/anxiety), and another Benzadiazepine(sedative). You know what that equates to? Euthanasia. 2 of those 4 can cause serious breathing problems.

Maybe you should grab HER by the cheeks, gently, and plant a big surprise ONE on her; and when she asks, what was that for? Just say, because you are YOU. Just saying…........


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## corelz125

Controlfreak that pic was taking from a moment of silence not during the national anthem. Although some guys on other teams did kneel during the national anthem. Mike Ditka released a statement if you want to kneel during the national anthem just leave the country.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Mike Ditka released a statement if you want to kneel during the national anthem just leave the country.
> 
> - corelz125


That made me laugh, but it isnt funny. I totally agree, eventhough I left a long time ago.


----------



## pottz

> Hey Bob, I think it was a GOOD thing you had someone looking out for you during all that, fighting in your corner, your Wife, I mean. Some people dont have anyone, especially those in nursing homes.
> 
> You know, the primary treatment for this Corona thing over here in Spain in the nursing homes, at first was: Morphine, Haldol(anti-psychotic), Midazolam(sedative/anxiety), and another Benzadiazepine(sedative). You know what that equates to? Euthanasia. 2 of those 4 can cause serious breathing problems.
> 
> Maybe you should grab HER by the cheeks, gently, and plant a big surprise ONE on her; and when she asks, what was that for? Just say, because you are YOU. Just saying…........
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yeah without her you wouldn't be called topomax survivor !


----------



## pottz

> Mike Ditka released a statement if you want to kneel during the national anthem just leave the country.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> That made me laugh, but it isnt funny. I totally agree, eventhough I left a long time ago.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


ditto!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelez- I posted that pic with the "news" article stating that they kneeled for the national anthem and if one would fact check today on the web on this pic- there is another media article that agrees with you.










*Regardless, I want to watch a sports event without social antics that Pro athletics or Hollywood media "SAYS"*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*To better understand "Duck" I watched this video, but I hope someone else can give me a spoiled alert on what this guy is trying to say?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Breaking point-* The millions 'hanging by a thread' as coronavirus aid expires*
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-53534435


----------



## corelz125

DW Rudy Giuliani started the "fake news" by saying the Yankees and Nationals knelt but before the game both teams agreed not to do it. You know though if it's on the internet it has to be true right?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW Rudy Giuliani started the "fake news" by saying the Yankees and Nationals knelt but before the game both teams agreed not to do it. You know though if it s on the internet it has to be true right?
> 
> - corelz125
> </blockquot>
> *+1 but as for professional sports play your game, not politics… I'll forego*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW Rudy Giuliani started the "fake news" by saying the Yankees and Nationals knelt but before the game both teams agreed not to do it. You know though if it s on the internet it has to be true right?
> 
> - corelz125


+1


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A little off-topic, but hey, not unusual on this thread.

I believe this statement was made in the early 1900´s.

Notice the last three words!


----------



## pottz

> Corelez- I posted that pic with the "news" article stating that they kneeled for the national anthem and if one would fact check today on the web on this pic- there is another media article that agrees with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Regardless, I want to watch a sports event without social antics that Pro athletics or Hollywood media "SAYS"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i agree their paid to do a job do your politiking on your own time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Corelez- I posted that pic with the "news" article stating that they kneeled for the national anthem and if one would fact check today on the web on this pic- there is another media article that agrees with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Regardless, I want to watch a sports event without social antics that Pro athletics or Hollywood media "SAYS"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i agree their paid to do a job do your politiking on your own time.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz think of it as if you were in your favorite restaurant and the "staff" all decided to take the knee before serving your meal… Especially if you were ordering duck that evening…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *A little off-topic, but hey, not unusual on this thread.*
> 
> I believe this statement was made in the early 1900´s.
> 
> Notice the last three words!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I don't think that this is off topic especially since Gold is around $2000 and the U.S. debt through the roof predictions for the dollar not looking good.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... do your *politiking on your own time*.
> - pottz


Yeah, how does *The Donald* dare to speak when I'm listenning!



> ... in your favorite restaurant and the "staff" all decided to take the* knee*l… Especially if you were ordering duck that evening…


As long as they left the *drumstick*, eh *pottzy*?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

As long as it remains the "petrodollar" it isnt going anywhere. It is So Very Funny that some of these "greenies" want to do away with the use of oil and gas as energy, not realising that the entire monetary economy of the world would die a horrible death if they got what they want, and likely involve a world war.

When that statement was made, gold was about $30/35 per ounce. Now, 100 years later, $2000, and could in the near term go much higher, nice profit.

Mind you, it isnt the gold that is worth more, it is the dollar that is worth less. A weak dollar is a good thing in some ways, not so good for the little people.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> As long as they left the *drumstick*, eh *pottzy*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Which one of you kept the wishbone? * Hmmmm I wonder what the wish was for?


----------



## pottz

> As long as they left the *drumstick*, eh *pottzy*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *Which one of you kept the wishbone? * Hmmmm I wonder what the wish was for?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the duck got the wish bone,i like the duck breast myself ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> When that statement was made, gold was about $30/35 per ounce. Now, 100 years later, $2000, and could in the near term go much higher, nice profit.
> 
> *Mind you, it isn't the gold that is worth more, it is the dollar that is worth less. A weak dollar is a good thing in some ways, not so good for the little people.*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*+1*










*Gold, Petro-dollar, and the Federal Reserve- *They will figure it out. As for us little people, I give thanks for what I have today, for tomorrow it looks like "they" may need a war, and my guess it will be with China.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> As long as they left the *drumstick*, eh *pottzy*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *Which one of you kept the wishbone? * Hmmmm I wonder what the wish was for?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I hope LBD shares with us and until we hear from him-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
American Baseball… This stadium looks nothing like Ken Burn's PBS baseball series…*


----------



## oldnovice

> *Every Player On The Nationals And Yankees Kneels Prior To The National Anthem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That s it for me no more professional sports for me. There are so many amateurs out there that I ll watch. *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> This is me, any sport that I see someone take a knee during our national anthem will never be watched by me again until they learn to respect our flag again. They can have their protest and I can have mine. Same goes for college ball. My hope is that the owner and the league take a hit and have to reduce player salaries. Maybe something basic like that they can understand. On the other hand I am enjoying spending more time in my shop and golf is having some appeal.
> 
> - controlfreakd


As a church goer, I see *kneeling as a act of ultimate respect* and kneeling during the national anthem is, in my opinion, an act of *ultimate respect for our flag and the national anthem*.

Just because it is now associated black lives matter should not be considered disrespectful but more importantly an act of unity.


----------



## pottz

> *Every Player On The Nationals And Yankees Kneels Prior To The National Anthem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That s it for me no more professional sports for me. There are so many amateurs out there that I ll watch. *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> This is me, any sport that I see someone take a knee during our national anthem will never be watched by me again until they learn to respect our flag again. They can have their protest and I can have mine. Same goes for college ball. My hope is that the owner and the league take a hit and have to reduce player salaries. Maybe something basic like that they can understand. On the other hand I am enjoying spending more time in my shop and golf is having some appeal.
> 
> - controlfreakd
> 
> I, begin a church goer, see *kneeling as a act of ultimate respect* and kneeling during the national anthem is, in my opinion, an act of *ultimate respect for our flag and the national anthem*.
> Just because it is now associated black lives matter should not be considered disrespectful.
> 
> - oldnovice


it started a few years back,i think most people have been raised to stand and place your hand over your heart facing the flag while the anthem is read.anything other than that shows disrespect to most.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Dont recall where I clipped this, doesnt matter, see the second (wiped from twitter and FB), from a press conference on Capitol Hill. There was, is and can be a cure for ALL SARS viruses. One that is dirt cheap.

Dr. Stella is not alone, she has a solid group of other doctors backing her. The thread for this is going off the charts at 4chan now. Everywhere else it is getting scrubbed, bigtime.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Every Player On The Nationals And Yankees Kneels Prior To The National Anthem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That s it for me no more professional sports for me. There are so many amateurs out there that I ll watch. *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> This is me, any sport that I see someone take a knee during our national anthem will never be watched by me again until they learn to respect our flag again. They can have their protest and I can have mine. Same goes for college ball. My hope is that the owner and the league take a hit and have to reduce player salaries. Maybe something basic like that they can understand. On the other hand I am enjoying spending more time in my shop and golf is having some appeal.
> 
> - controlfreakd
> 
> As a church goer, I see *kneeling as a act of ultimate respect* and kneeling during the national anthem is, in my opinion, an act of *ultimate respect for our flag and the national anthem*.
> 
> Just because it is now associated black lives matter should not be considered disrespectful but more importantly an act of unity.
> 
> - oldnovice


Your opinion is well taken- thanks for sharing


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Link to the press conference by multiple doctors, and one congressman.

https://www.bitchute.com/video/HeC0tHZDX7dk/


----------



## pottz

> Link to the press conference by multiple doctors, and one congressman.
> 
> https://www.bitchute.com/video/HeC0tHZDX7dk/
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


from what ive heard that was a staged conference by somewhat doctors,you notice how many people were in the "audience" i didn't see any journalists to speak of.i dont think im gonna put a lot of faith in what they were saying.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Have to be careful, I suppose. But did you read the report above from "The Virology Journal," which is The publication of the NIH, wherein it clearly states that they have known since 2005 that Hydroxyclorquine and Zinc have a strong anti-viral effect on Sars viruses, both a prophylactic and therapeutic advantage, which is exactly what these doctors, who claim to actually be treating patients successfully, are saying? These doctors say schools should be reopened, businesses reopened, masks unecessary, because the illness is treatable, curable. Do you really think they would come out and say that if they didnt believe it and have some proof, if they knew they would cause harm and potentially lose their licenses to practice medicine. Dr. Zelenko in NY, has said the same for quite awhile, treated many patients, zero deaths. One pill every two weeks plus zinc everyday, a few bucks.

Also, you dont see any journalists because they put it out directly to Facebook and Twitter, thereby circumventing the mainstream medias.

The alternative, of course, is what these two guys are saying; and that Moderna vaccine they are going to make everyone take is being reported as costing 60$ per course, and Gates saying there will be multiple courses.

$60 X three courses(every year) X 6 billion people, no, no conflict of interest there whatsoever.


----------



## pottz

i gotta ask why the medical profession would allow hundreds of thousands to die if those drugs really worked ? the group calling themselves americas frontline doctors had there video removed due to spreading false info and the one black woman doctor stella immanuel has been shown to be a nut job who just got her so called medical licence.and i sure the hell aint taking bill gates seriously,he needs to spend his billions a little more wisely.


----------



## stevejack

https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/fox-sports-baseball-virtual-fans-1234714159/


----------



## pottz

> https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/fox-sports-baseball-virtual-fans-1234714159/
> 
> - stevejack


i saw this morning that two games were already suspended because 13 people on the miami marlins team are infected.might be even a shorter season than is planned ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hell I wish I was going bald… haven't had my hair cut for 6 months and with the growth I'd be able to do a bloody decent comb over,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*New Favorite COVID Doctor Believes in Alien DNA, Demon Sperm, and Hydroxychloroquine*
https://www.thedailybeast.com/stella-immanuel-trumps-new-covid-doctor-believes-in-alien-dna-demon-sperm-and-hydroxychloroquine


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

BUFFALO SOLDIERS DAY


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/fox-sports-baseball-virtual-fans-1234714159/
> 
> - stevejack


Interesting to say the least. I read that it was coming and enjoyed seeing it. They could also use this to make or break political rallies…


----------



## pottz

> *New Favorite COVID Doctor Believes in Alien DNA, Demon Sperm, and Hydroxychloroquine*
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/stella-immanuel-trumps-new-covid-doctor-believes-in-alien-dna-demon-sperm-and-hydroxychloroquine
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yep she's the one in the video brian linked.about as nutty as they come.better make an appointment quick because with all the lives she's saving im sure her schedule is gonna book up fast-lmao.hell trump will probably invite her to the white house for dinner!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *New Favorite COVID Doctor Believes in Alien DNA, Demon Sperm, and Hydroxychloroquine*
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/stella-immanuel-trumps-new-covid-doctor-believes-in-alien-dna-demon-sperm-and-hydroxychloroquine
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yep she s the one in the video brian linked.about as nutty as they come.better make an appointment quick because with all the lives she s saving im sure her schedule is gonna book up fast-lmao.hell trump will probably invite her to the white house for dinner!
> 
> - pottz


*"Donald Trump Jr. declared the video of Stella Immanuel a "must watch," while Donald Trump himself retweeted the video" 
"Before Trump and his supporters embrace Immanuel's medical expertise, though, they should consider other medical claims Immanuel has made-including those about alien DNA and the physical effects of having sex with witches and demons in your dreams."*
Which is best the Gates/Faucci vaccine or the holistic approach?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> i gotta ask why the medical profession would allow hundreds of thousands to die if those drugs really worked ? the group calling themselves americas frontline doctors had there video removed due to spreading false info and the one black woman doctor stella immanuel has been shown to be a nut job who just got her so called medical licence.and i sure the hell aint taking bill gates seriously,he needs to spend his billions a little more wisely.
> 
> - pottz


Ok. Cancel all I said about "frontline doctors." I did some reading, should have done that before posting.

Nevertheless, that doesnt negate the 2005 study by Faucis NIH, wherein it clearly states Chloroquine and Zinc are effective. This is published in their Virology Journal. If the target cells are loaded up with zinc, the virus cannot reproduce therein, and the clorquine allows the Zinc to enter the cell. It has been used as a remedy for malaria and other illnesses for decades and was not unsafe until it became a competition for vaccine manufacturers. Get it? The drugs were banned for use by the Govenors of States, and the pharmacies were allowed to overrule the doctors prescriptions. So most doctors couldnt have used this protocol even if they wanted to. South Dakota didnt do that, and they fared much better because the doctors were using them.

If billions of future revenues are in jeopardy due to a cheap and simple remedy, then clearly whoever stands to make those billions will stop at nothing to annihilate the competition. They are planning to make the vaccine mandatory, I am sure, and sell it as being for the greater good, just like the ridiculous masks that dont work, thus annulment of any constitutional rights, worldwide, endgame.

As far as hundreds of thousands of deaths, well, if one believes there have been that many deaths caused by a deadly virus that didnt kill 99.9% of the people, what is that compared to billions in profits?

In the States, 67,000-plus people died of opioid related deaths in 2018 alone, and I dont hear any outcry about those poor souls. But somebody got paid.

Many millions have been slain in past wars for what, for Freedom? Ya, okay, except, not! Crisis´ are always economic fundamentally. Fear alone will generate the demand for the savior vaccine, so it will be maintained, two weeks to flatten the curve, then two more weeks, then a second wave, then a third wave. See how that works.

Early on, in Spain, as I posted earlier, the protocol for any suspected case of Corona was Morphine, Haldol, and 2 benzadiazepines, which will put anyone into a coma and likely cause severe breathing issues, so was it Corona that killed them, or the Dope? Doesnt matter because they were counted as Corona deaths.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Hell I wish I was going bald…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*or get a feather transplant….*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
IMO you are are on track and I like what you post.*



> Nevertheless, that doesnt negate the 2005 study by Faucis NIH, wherein it clearly states *Chloroquine and Zinc are effective. This is published in their Virology Journal. If the target cells are loaded up with zinc, the virus cannot reproduce therein, and the clorquine allows the Zinc to enter the cell.* It has been used as a remedy for malaria and other illnesses for decades and was not unsafe until it became a competition for vaccine manufacturers. Get it? The drugs were banned for use by the Govenors of States, and the pharmacies were allowed to overrule the doctors prescriptions. So most doctors couldnt have used this protocol even if they wanted to. South Dakota didnt do that, and they fared much better because the doctors were using them.
> 
> *If billions of future revenues are in jeopardy due to a cheap and simple remedy, then clearly whoever stands to make those billions will stop at nothing to annihilate the competition.* They are planning to make the vaccine mandatory I am sure, and sell it as being for the greater good, just like the ridiculous masks that dont work, thus annulment of any constitutional rights, worldwide, endgame.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*
God bless all of us…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Even mild coronavirus cases can cause lasting cardiovascular damage, study shows*
https://theweek.com/speedreads/927908/even-mild-coronavirus-cases-cause-lasting-cardiovascular-damage-study-shows

This article and the previous posts show to me the relevance of Corona Crazy forum- every day I see something new from all over the world… Keep an open mind- read everything, listen to everybody and make your own conclusions.


----------



## sansoo22

> In the States, 67,000-plus people died of opioid related deaths in 2018 alone, and I dont hear any outcry about those poor souls. But somebody got paid.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


A couple pharmaceutical companies have been taken to court for the opiod epidemic. I want to say Ohio and West Virginia but I can't recall. Basically the big pharma knew the drug was highly addictive and used some very shady promotional practices to get docs to push it. Media barely picked up on it the lawsuits though. My guess is because it came out of rural areas so who cares.

As for coronavirus I'm less about conspiracy notions and more into the notion of reactionary idiocracy by the masses due to social media and a 24/7 connected world. Corona is our generations bank run of the Great Depression. Fueled by everything the media tosses at us being doom and gloom. We make jokes about Chicken Little yelling the sky is falling but if you turned on the TV, hopped online, or look at your phone and a thousand Chicken Littles are screaming the sky is falling it becomes true.

The spoken/written word is and always will be the most powerful weapon mankind has ever invented. And in today's connected world we use it with the same care as handing a toddler a loaded firearm with no safety.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... In the States, 67,000-plus people died of opioid related deaths in 2018 alone, and I dont hear any outcry about those poor souls….
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Get real, if I read it correct, those *poor souls* chose to take opiods, the 152,000 US people that have died so far, and don't forget the ones suffering during recovery, didn't take a healthy trip of *C19* by choice.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The spoken/written word is and always will be the most powerful weapon mankind has ever invented. And in today s connected world we use it with the same care as handing a toddler a loaded firearm with no safety.
> 
> - sansoo22


+1 the spoken word, hence oral history, practiced in all societies and the Bible…

part 2- "And in today s connected world we use it with the same care as handing a toddler a loaded firearm with no safety."

You lost me as for the toddler and gun… It is a child and it is under the responsibility of the parents. Safety abounds similar to pornography and drugs. Nancy Reagan- "Just Say No" 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Just_Say_No


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> .... In the States, 67,000-plus people died of opioid related deaths in 2018 alone, and I dont hear any outcry about those poor souls….
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *Get real, if I read it correct, those *poor souls* chose to take opiods, the 152,000 US people that have died so far, and don t forget the ones suffering during recovery, didn t take a healthy trip of *C19* by choice. *
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


LBD it has taken some time to appreciate the wit that you use in your posts.

Brian and others- "outcry about those poor souls…. "


----------



## sansoo22

I basically meant we use words without any regard to the harm they may cause others. We react to everything as a society and then someone popular brandishes a string of words together and those are parroted by others without taking the time to understand if they will cause harm or be helpful to their fellow man. Hence we use words as safely as if we handed a loaded firearm to a toddler without regards to the well being of the child or those that child may inadvertently harm.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * Hence we use words as safely as if we handed a loaded firearm to a toddler without regards to the well being of the child or those that child may inadvertently harm.*
> 
> - sansoo22


Thx so much I got it…* +1*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Dr. Stella Immanual Wey, was removed from Face Book and the internet. If you google her you will see the character assassination has begun. So very weird to me.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> .... In the States, 67,000-plus people died of opioid related deaths in 2018 alone, and I dont hear any outcry about those poor souls….
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Get real, if I read it correct, those *poor souls* chose to take opiods, the 152,000 US people that have died so far, and don t forget the ones suffering during recovery, didn t take a healthy trip of *C19* by choice.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I am pretty sure I am real, at least in my mind.

If those opiods didnt exist, those poor souls wouldnt have taken them, doh. And where did they come from? Fell off the tree of Dope, maybe.

The ones "suffering" from so called Covid-19, were/are unhealthy to begin with in 99.9% of cases, diabetes, clogged arteries, obesity, antibiotic abuse, prescription drug abuse, alcohol abuse, all ruin the immune sytem; all had comorbidities; and of course you are going to die, or at the least get very ill, if your immune system doesnt work as it should.

Perhaps, instead of spending billions on improperly tested vaccines, which are an unnatural way to shock-treat our immune system, we should be focused on strengthening our immune systems in the way nature intended, ie., clean water, clean food, sunlight, physical activity, mental activity, which can be done for alot less money. The gut, with all its trillions of bacteria, is the largest and most important part of our immune system. Wreck that, and you will not fare well. Abuse it, lose it!

In 2005, Governments spent billions of taxpayer money on vaccines for the SARS virus, and when the virus fizzled out naturally, and became not a thing anymore, as viruses commonly do, they destroyed all those vaccines. And you paid for it, value added benefit, poof, and its gone.

Robert F. Kennedy Jr. quote- "Glaxo, Sanofi, Pfizer, Merck are ALL convicted fellons. In 10 years they have paid out 35billion in criminal penalties, damages, fines, for lying to doctors, defrauding science, falsifying science, and killing hundreds of thousands- knowingly." So go ahead and trust these "Experts" if ya all like, I am sure they have your best interest at heart, gonna save the world from Nature. LOl.

"Let food be thy medicine" - Plato


----------



## pottz

so i guess we should just do nothing about this,forget about vaccines,masks and social distancing and let it run its course and see how many die,easy soloution,right?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Robert F. Kennedy Jr. quote- "Glaxo, Sanofi, Pfizer, Merck are ALL convicted fellons. In 10 years they have paid out 35billion in criminal penalties, damages, fines, for lying to doctors, defrauding science, falsifying science, and killing hundreds of thousands- knowingly." So go ahead and trust these "Experts" if ya all like, I am sure they have your best interest at heart, gonna save the world from Nature. LOl.
> 
> *"Let food be thy medicine" - Plato*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*+1 * especially the part on food be your medicine- Unfortunately for many Americans food today is not the same as in the days of Plato.


----------



## pottz

> Robert F. Kennedy Jr. quote- "Glaxo, Sanofi, Pfizer, Merck are ALL convicted fellons. In 10 years they have paid out 35billion in criminal penalties, damages, fines, for lying to doctors, defrauding science, falsifying science, and killing hundreds of thousands- knowingly." So go ahead and trust these "Experts" if ya all like, I am sure they have your best interest at heart, gonna save the world from Nature. LOl.
> 
> *"Let food be thy medicine" - Plato*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *+1 * especially the part on food be your medicine- Unfortunately for many Americans food today is not the same as in the days of Plato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah in todays world thats easier said than done.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> so i guess we should just do nothing about this,forget about vaccines,masks and social distancing and let it run its course and see how many die,easy soloution,right?
> 
> - pottz


Well Pottz, I do have B.A. in Biology, with a side of Liberal Arts; and yes, I was one of those poor suckers who studied owl poop for two years, so have a basic understanding of ecological systems, especially where owl poop is relative. Pathogens exist for a reason other than to perpetuate; and that is, as a device to weed out the sick and weak in any group of living creatures, so as to control overpopulation and resource depletion.

If you do not take care of yourself, physically, mentally, and spiritually, you suffer the consequences, sooner or later, it is that simple. On a higher spiritual level, you get what you give, if you give little or nothing, you get little or nothing. I do not need, nor does anyone else, a governement authority to dictate how to go about this. It is a Life-Lesson everyone must learn, or not. It is Mother Nature that dictates, and She will punish those who do not abide.

That is NOT to say that we should not take care of and protect the vulnerable. How about we start by diverting some of those billions that just got looted from the Treasuries of the world to make sure, once and for all, that *EVERY single person on this planet has access to clean drinking water*? Now THAT, would decrease the amount of illness we see around the globe by orders of magnitude. Step two, advanced santitation for the entire planet, whereby contaminated refuse is purified and returned to the ecosystem as a benefit and not a pollutant. Introducing this measure would put alot of people to work in a meaningful way. Step three, could be to rid the food supply of all the synthetic, poisonous, toxic additives that are used to increase profit at the expense of nutrition. Have a look at the ingredients on the avergae box of Mac-n-Cheese in your local market. That is NOT food. And while we are at it, we can sincerely educate children (and adults), at home and at school, on what is good for us to eat, and what is not; and eliminate what is not from the realm of possibility.

All that, right there, would be a good start. If WE are sound, there will be little need for a Doctor.


----------



## pottz

i hear what your sayin brian and totally agree but the reality is thats probably not gonna happen in our life time sadly.it would be nice if all the billionaires that have joined warren buffets giving pledge to actually put their money to some real good doing some of the things you mention,but im not gonna hold my breath for that either.right now the world has a big problem with a virus that shows no sign of slowing and the death rate keeps climbing.to get the worlds economies moving again we need a vaccine and or cure,or we wait until everyone has been infected or dies.hell once they get a vaccine jeff bezos could pay for every american to get vaccinated himself.in the mean time ill continue wearing a mask and keeping my distance the beast i can.stay safe guys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"once and for all, that EVERY single person on this planet has access to clean drinking water? Now THAT, would decrease the amount of illness"* +1 Brian


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> in the mean time ill continue wearing a mask and keeping my distance the beast i can.stay safe guys.*
> 
> - pottz


*+1 *


----------



## controlfreak

I think the reliance on masks is highly overrated. It is largely based on how they make someone who can see it feel. This became obvious when the president whom no one can get within the bubble without being tested was constantly asked to wear a mask for no other reason than to be seen with one. This is not to say they are worthless. In the event a person perhaps spits a little talking or has a non blocked sudden cough it may aid a close by individual but offers little protection to the wearer. For me it is not political but logical. If people in a non distancing environment feel better I will wear one. The problem is the people that think that is barrier that protects in both directions and engage in more frequent interactions. When in a restaurant or bar environment all masks come off and everybody is poking fingers, food, drink and anything on the plate, glass or fork in there mouth. If you don't want to get exposed there is no substitute to limiting contact with others that may be infected. I go to work daily because I have to but after that and on the weekends I stay home. I don't eat out ever but go to the store once a week for food and an occasional trip to Lowes or Depot.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Just to clarify something I wrote above, so no one can come along and accuse me of being dishonest.

I do NOT have a B.S. in Biology. I am not a biologist. I have a B.A., for which my major was Biology and environmental sciences. Totally different. Also, the owl poop studies are projects that are done by Masters Degree candidates. All I did was volunteer to help collect owl poop, and received no extra credits towards my degree. I did, however, have access to the data, peruse the data, and learn from the Masters candidates. So, technically speaking, I did not "study" owl poop. I was trying to be amusing and was somewhat loose with wording. I do know how to find where they are nesting, which is not easily done.

In the study I was a part of, we were after the Barred Owl, one of those on the endangered list. Sometimes there can be as many as 20 in a nest site, which I thought was very interesting. Other interesting things included the fact that they sometimes will take bats; and that Great Horned Owls like to eat them- a predator eating another predator is rather unusual.


----------



## oldnovice

*wildwoodbybrianjohns*, the narrator Mike Rowe (*The Deadliest Catch, Dirty Jobs, The Rowed Show, and many, many other shows*) is not a biologist but not only did he help in studying owl poop but other critters as well.

As he says, *"it's a dirty job but someone has to do it"*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *I go to work daily because I have to but after that and on the weekends I stay home. I don t eat out ever but go to the store once a week for food and an occasional trip to Lowes or Depot. *
> 
> - controlfreak


What you describe reminds me of someone I know- me


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> The ones "suffering" from so called Covid-19, were/are unhealthy to begin with in 99.9% of cases, diabetes, clogged arteries, obesity, antibiotic abuse, prescription drug abuse, alcohol abuse, all ruin the immune sytem; all had comorbidities; and of course you are going to die, or at the least get very ill, if your immune system doesnt work as it should.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Not dishonest just a fool.

So why not place firing squads outside all doctors offices and hospitals… At least it will save all you perfect 100% healthy people on medicare taxes…

*pottzy* fools will always stay fools… And this fool for liaising with other fools is taking a sabatical


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

https://www.infowars.com/video-viral-doctor-says-in-30-days-hydroxychloroquine-will-stop-covid-in-its-tracks-if-allowed/
"Dr. Stella Immanuel, who went viral after delivering remarks at the America's Frontline Doctors Summit in Washington, D.C. on Monday, launched a new campaign to encourage COVID-19 patients who were treated with hydroxychloroquine and recovered to share their experiences on social media, claiming that if the campaign is successful and the drug is used across the country, COVID-19 can be eradicated in 30 days."
*She has been getting beat up on mainstream media vilifying her. I have been doing a little reading on her and I support what she is doing- alternative medicine and she does have a M.D. I would use her treatment. *

*hydroxychloroquine*- Madona was removed from Instagram for promoting Dr. Imannuel method of treatment…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *So why not place firing squads outside all doctors offices and hospitals… At least it will save all you perfect 100% healthy people on medicare taxes…
> *
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Here is a saying that goes something like this- first they come for the people seeking treatment, then they come for the firing squad and then they come for you.

*Then we have:*










"*And this fool for liaising with other fools is taking a sabbatical*"

Oh No is LBD really taking a sabbatical from us and Pottz. The last time he left Pottz it hurt him and remember when you flew home? He was happy.

New vocabulary word-

Liaison *means communication between two or more groups, or co-operation or working together. I hope that you stay and use upscale vocabulary it contributes…


----------



## pottz

well let me speak for myself and say as i have before if i wont medical facts and statistics im not coming here to a wood working forum for advise or statistics because i doubt anyone here is qualified to do that.as they say opinions are like ass holes,everyones got one.peace jocks and if ive offended anyone too bad.stay safe the way you believe as will i.


----------



## corelz125

All the what if's and could of and should ofs is kind of late now. If a vaccine is the only thing that slows this thing down that's what has to be done. Some people just get dealt a bad hand and have a medical condition beyond their control. The death rate in this country is sky rocketing so what ever they figure out what works just hope they figure it out fast. The ignoring the mask and social distancing doesn't seem to be working out so well. Around here they been having parties and it seems 20-30 people at a clip get infected after going to one of these parties.


----------



## corelz125

Latest protest nonsense in NYC unmarked cop car and plain clothes cops stop jump out and arrest someone who had a warrant out for "her" arrest. Now certain media is saying it was kidnapping. These people still can't get it. If you don't commit a crime they don't drag you off the street and throw you in a car.

A friend who's a trucker said he got a message from his insurance company the other day. Said all trucks going into Seattle and Portland are no longer covered you enter at your own risk.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> All the what if s and could of and should ofs is kind of late now. If a vaccine is the only thing that slows this thing down that s what has to be done. Some people just get dealt a bad hand and have a medical condition beyond their control. The death rate in this country is sky rocketing so what ever they figure out what works just hope they figure it out fast. The ignoring the mask and social distancing doesn t seem to be working out so well. Around here they been having parties and it seems 20-30 people at a clip get infected after going to one of these parties.
> 
> - corelz125


*+1 * Do you think that we are divided as a society? I do, mask- no mask, social distancing, and people as free citizens doing what they like. To protect society civilized governments set boundaries. If we did not have speed limits it wouldn't work. BOUNDARIES


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Not dishonest just a fool.*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*The King and the Jester were alone and the King said to the Jester- " Who in this room is a fool?" the Jester replied "only me and the fool"*


----------



## corelz125

I agree with you DW this country has a giant wedge driven in it. I'm tired of each side looking and twisting any angle to blame the other side. A time like this has to be the worst to be divided. Everybody needs to start working together. Put all the agendas to the side and get our ******************** together. Then again what do I know I'm just a dirty blue collar worker that pays for everybody.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I agree with you DW this country has a giant wedge driven in it. I m tired of each side looking and twisting any angle to blame the other side. A time like this has to be the worst to be divided. Everybody needs to start working together.
> 
> - corelz125


hydroxychloroquine and zinc or Vaccinations? Both sides make claims but should you have to make a choice?


----------



## pottz

thank you corelz you didn't give us a joke tonight but you gave us some common sense comments,thank you my friend.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Not dishonest just a fool.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Yep, the Motley Fool, thats yours truly. I ride a bicycle without a helmet too. Livin large.

Adios amigo!

Anyway, anyone who knows anything about ducks, knows they really only serve two purposes; to eat the slugs out of flowerbeds, and as foie gras. Dont suppose foie gras would be so tasty when it has been diluted with cheap box wine though.

In other news: Murica!


----------



## Peteybadboy

I have also been following Dr. Immanuel. She was removed from FB and Youtube. I like the idea of collecting cases that have been "cured" with HCQ. Let's see how many patents have used it to good effect.

The story about the truck driver (no insurance) in the Portland area, is scary and telling.

I did listen the Kennedy vs Dershowitz vaccine debate. A lot of troubling stuff there. I did that listen over 3 days.

Stay safe.


----------



## torus

> ...I like the idea of collecting cases that have been "cured" with HCQ. Let s see how many patents have used it to good effect.
> ...


I think using social networking for medical diagnostic or for the finding out of effectiveness of medication is on the border of senility… However twitter recommendation for using disinfectants for treatment fits very well into this concept 

PS. Nothing personal - it is common tendency nowadays…


----------



## pottz

you guys need too tone down the bickering because i hear the sound of a cricket, if you know what i mean !!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> you guys need too tone down the bickering because i hear the sound of a cricket, if you know what i mean !!!
> 
> - pottz


Yes, Done. That was me being nice.



> ...I like the idea of collecting cases that have been "cured" with HCQ. Let s see how many patents have used it to good effect.
> ...
> 
> I think using social networking for medical diagnostic or for the finding out of effectiveness of medication is on the border of senility… However twitter recommendation for using disinfectants for treatment fits very well into this concept
> 
> PS. Nothing personal - it is common tendency nowadays…
> 
> - torus


I agree. That is why one should read the scientific literature which is easily available, like this excerpt below. It is not the hydroxy that is the active element, it is Zinc! And surprise surprise, you can actually eat stuff that has Zinc in it. Notice the part where it is stated that Zinc plays a role in our sense of taste and smell, then extrapolate that to one of the common symptoms with CV-19, loss of taste and smell, ie., people are zinc-deficient because they eat junk.



















And another thing, I know reading books and stuff is so, like, 19th century and stuff and junk, like, but, totally, like, you can read books and maybe learn something for yourself, which really, nowadays, is bordering on heresy, withcraft almost. Or you can passively regurgitate what others-who have read the books-have told you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> you guys need too tone down the bickering because i hear the sound of a cricket, if you know what i mean !!!
> 
> - pottz


+1 It may be hard sometimes, due to the social situation during the pandemic yet we all share a common thread of being woodworkers. Just think of it as when you see a project here on LJ's should you like that project say something nice, and should you want to criticize something constructively do so by offering some advice other than using an "Ad hominem".

TO: LBD- I truly appreciate your wit and use of vocabulary. Most of the time I actually have to really work to understand your posts but when I do it is like seeing the quadratic equation in progress. I hope your sabbatical is a short-lived one and look forward to your return.


----------



## pottz

> you guys need too tone down the bickering because i hear the sound of a cricket, if you know what i mean !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 It may be hard sometimes, due to the social situation during the pandemic yet we all share a common thread of being woodworkers. Just think of it as when you see a project here on LJ s should you like that project say something nice, and should you want to criticize something constructively do so by offering some advice other than using an "Ad hominem".
> 
> TO: LBD- I truly appreciate your wit and use of vocabulary. Most of the time I actually have to really work to understand your posts but when I do it is like seeing the quadratic equation in progress. I hope your sabbatical is a short-lived one and look forward to your return.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well said dw,hey were all friends here and i hope it stays that way,we do have different opinions and thats fine.as long as we all agree to disagree this thread will live on.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pray for our troops!* 
"The week got off to a blazing start in Baghdad, Iraq, with a temperature reading of 50.6 C (123.1 F) on Monday. But on Tuesday, the temperature climbed even higher. According to preliminary reports from the area, the temperature reached 51.7 C (125 F) in the afternoon, surpassing the all-time record high temperature of 51.2 C (124 F) for the city." 
https://news.yahoo.com/temperature-soars-124-ancient-desert-204217413.html

I says this because I live in AZ where we are currently experiencing a heat wave hovering around 115 degrees. The difference is I have a pool and live in an airconditioned house wearing shorts and a t-shirt unlike our troops wearing full gear in a hot desert combat zone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Howdy, Taking a typing vacation. I have been following most of the posts. The perpetrator replanted in the vegetation clear zone around the propane tank for the 3rd time. He added a 4 foot fence on top the concrete wall that is balanced on top the ground like a giant domino not meeting wind load or seismic standards. I asked a few questions with the code violation. Any action for recovery of assets or compensation for serious injury or wrongful death should be a slam dunk with the levels and consistency of the negligence.

Brian, saw your comment a couple days ago. She's definitely worth her weight in gold!

Corona Crazy for today, The US has a death a minute ;-(
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/07/30/coronavirus-covid-live-updates-us/?utm_campaign=wp_to_your_health&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&wpisrc=nl_tyh&wpmk=1&pwapi_token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJjb29raWVuYW1lIjoid3BfY3J0aWQiLCJpc3MiOiJDYXJ0YSIsImNvb2tpZXZhbHVlIjoiNTk2Yzk2ZmRhZGU0ZTI0MTE5ZDI0NDJhIiwidGFnIjoiNWYyMzJkZDZmZTFmZjY1ZTExNzBlOTg5IiwidXJsIjoiaHR0cHM6Ly93d3cud2FzaGluZ3RvbnBvc3QuY29tL25hdGlvbi8yMDIwLzA3LzMwL2Nvcm9uYXZpcnVzLWNvdmlkLWxpdmUtdXBkYXRlcy11cy8_dXRtX2NhbXBhaWduPXdwX3RvX3lvdXJfaGVhbHRoJnV0bV9tZWRpdW09ZW1haWwmdXRtX3NvdXJjZT1uZXdzbGV0dGVyJndwaXNyYz1ubF90eWgmd3Btaz0xIn0.sFk7quUdfFidb9fEaDUzD3q9TEbeHqo_hD5qihwO1NE

Michael Medved had a professor on his radio show today. She says we need to eliminate all police. He mentioned the Department of Justice data shows a 40 to 50% reduction in Black murders since 1980. He asked if the police had made any positive contribution to that success. She changed the subject and talked in circles ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*It ain't over…*















someone must fill the void of LBD's migration…


----------



## corelz125

I'm tired of hearing everyone blaming everyone for everything in the media, the polticians, and guys at work. All the blaming and doing something to spite the other guy seems to be the new American way. The right against the left the liberals against the conservatives when it comes down to it it's all of them. DW i'll take whatever works and is safe for everyone to use to beat this virus. I heard a guy today say "I don't care about that virus it isn't going to do anything to me". Most cases it might not but you just might be that 1% that is does.


----------



## pottz

your right corelz it's all of them.in my opinion we need to abolish the party system in this country all it does is divide when we need politicians to work together.then we fire every one and start fresh,no good ole boy mentality.maybe then they could all think and vote based on there beliefs and not what their party is telling them to do.will that ever happen, i doubt it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I m tired of hearing everyone blaming everyone for everything in the media, the polticians, and guys at work. All the blaming and doing something to spite the other guy seems to be the new American way. The right against the left the liberals against the conservatives when it comes down to it it s all of them. DW i ll take whatever works and is safe for everyone to use to beat this virus. I heard a guy today say "I don t care about that virus it isn t going to do anything to me". Most cases it might not but you just might be that 1% that is does.
> 
> - corelz125


I like you previous post on your COVID footprint. I am very similar in my behavior during this pandemic. As for what type of treatment will I follow, or others - IMO will I take what? Should I get this dreaded disease then like others- What will people do about it? Should we get it then how will we deal with it?










Prepare for things, think the best, and prepare for the unexpected. 
The big question for me I was offered a teaching position in elementary Autistic education, starting Aug. 5th.
As I go to sleep tonight, much to think about… I'll post later. Until keep your minds open and here is a Mask effectiveness article-
https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/07/joseph-mercola/masks-the-most-controversial-covid-19-debate/

And yes I wear a mask not for its effectiveness but for "social" acceptance when required by law or the business establishments that ask you to wear it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * i doubt it.*
> 
> - pottz


Pottz, I never had a Beagle but I raised a Jack Russell and he would die trying to fight on, which I am sure that the Beagle would do. They don't give up the fight…. keep on posting…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and* this is why I don't support professional sports…*

All NBA players kneel for national anthem as league resumes play*
https://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/orlando-magic/os-sp-nba-players-kneel-national-anthem-20200730-qkkvbcpsmze53izzljq7iw4gj4-story.html


----------



## sansoo22

> your right corelz it s all of them.in my opinion we need to abolish the party system in this country all it does is divide when we need politicians to work together.then we fire every one and start fresh,no good ole boy mentality.maybe then they could all think and vote based on there beliefs and not what their party is telling them to do.will that ever happen, i doubt it.
> 
> - pottz


I fear it may have to get much worse before it can get better. It seems to me that we have far too many citizens that are confusing equality of opportunity with equality of outcome. They are either ignorant of the mutual exclusivity of each of these concepts or a proponent of the latter.

Our country and thus the initial institution of Capitalism was founded on the idea of equality of opportunity. However Capitalism does need a referee and a rule book or it will, by its very nature, become unbalanced as we see today. Over the last 30 to 40 yrs we have gradually torn pages out of the rule book and blinded the referees.

The destruction of the rule book has turned many away from the merits of Capitalism seeing it as the real issues plaguing our nation. After all the premise of a meritocracy is the harder you work the more you get ahead. In a system that no longer bears fruit through sheer hard work I feel it has caused many to look elsewhere for systems of equality.

Unfortunately they are looking towards equality of outcome or in other words a form of socialism. I won't say that socialism doesn't seem tempting but I'm also a student of history and know it leads to corruption and a failed state anywhere it has been attempted.

I really wish we could come to terms on a middle ground of capitalist reform but as I mentioned I fear we are at an ideological divide at this point and I don't have a clue how you come back from that.


----------



## corelz125

When I go into stores or other businesses I wear a mask but when I'm walking down the street by myself I don't have it on. I wear it as respect for other people. It's not a big deal to me to wear one that some people make it out to be. Some human beings will always find a way to corrupt any system. I've been done with the NBA for years now that league is a joke.


----------



## pottz

> *and* this is why I don t support professional sports…*
> 
> All NBA players kneel for national anthem as league resumes play*
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/orlando-magic/os-sp-nba-players-kneel-national-anthem-20200730-qkkvbcpsmze53izzljq7iw4gj4-story.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah ive given up on most pro sports if all they want is a platform for for social justice and the teams are willing to pay for and support that good luck,they wont be getting my money.


----------



## pottz

> When I go into stores or other businesses I wear a mask but when I m walking down the street by myself I don t have it on. I wear it as respect for other people. It s not a big deal to me to wear one that some people make it out to be. Some human beings will always find a way to corrupt any system. I ve been done with the NBA for years now that league is a joke.
> 
> - corelz125


well i do feel from what ive heard and read they stop the spread of droplets by a good precentage if you cough or sneeze,but yeah i dont wear one in my office or around my guys all day.i get a kick out of seeing people running riding bikes or driving in their cars wearing a mask,kinda foolish i think.


----------



## corelz125

Yea the people wearing a mask while driving alone is pretty funny or they have the mask half off while driving by themself.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The biggest problem with the media was the end of the Fairness Doctrine in the 1980s. Now they focus on drama rather than facts. There was a couple who worked for Fox News in the 90s. They refused to lie on the air in their newscasts. Fox cancelled their contract. They sued and the courts ruled Fox had the right to require them to say what they were told even if it was not true.

It is too bad the Proportional gobbermint was not invented until 1861. Too late for us, US. It would be interesting to see if there are enough sane people in the US to make it work. There might be enough radicals on opposite sides to make Proportional gobbermint just as big a mess as what we have now ;-((

There was a guy on the radio today going over all the world wide research about masks. In countries where they were required the infection rates are lower. In countries and states where they were added to slow the pandemic, they did. Are they 100% effective? No. Is there a more effective to keep the infection rates within the healthcare capacity? No, not until there is an effective vaccine. When there is an effective vaccine, well, that will be a whole new debate about the right to infect as many of your fellow citizens as you possible can. The news says Herman Cain, anti-masker, died of Crazy Corona. He was at the June 20 Trump Rally and tested positive 9 days later.


----------



## controlfreak

First pro Baseball and now basketball are on the do not watch list I can see that football will almost certainly join them. I am hoping college players don't join them in disrespecting our flag and country but if they do that's okay. I have this new hobby called woodworking that I can spend my time and money on.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Today´s news:

The land whale ecosystem took a brutal hit yesterday with Dunkin Doughnuts announcement that they will be closing unprofitable locations, primarily in those areas of the Nation where the Dunkin locations were mostly peacefully burnt down.

Consensus makes claim that it is good most people are wearing masks now, as this makes the "rough on the eyes" types easier to look at, and morons more difficult to understand.

Tesla stock share price soars on release of new product line:










So much winning.

And that is all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
The COVID-19 Fugue*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> First pro Baseball and now basketball are on the do not watch list I can see that football will almost certainly join them. I am hoping college players don t join them in disrespecting our flag and country but if they do that s okay. I have this new hobby called woodworking that I can spend my time and money on.
> 
> - controlfreak


I normally do not waste my time watching them so I won't bother putting them on my do not watch list ;-)

Interesting that the movement is viewed as a religion. 
https://www.thedailybeast.com/antiracism-our-flawed-new-religion


----------



## corelz125

This one seems to fit perfect for the latest discussion.

A couple was touring the capitol in Washington, DC, and the guide pointed out a tall, benevolent gentleman as the congressional chaplain. The lady asked, "What does the chaplain do? Does he pray for the Senate or House?" The guide answered, "No, he gets up, looks at both houses of Congress, then prays for the country!"


----------



## pottz

> This one seems to fit perfect for the latest discussion.
> 
> A couple was touring the capitol in Washington, DC, and the guide pointed out a tall, benevolent gentleman as the congressional chaplain. The lady asked, "What does the chaplain do? Does he pray for the Senate or House?" The guide answered, "No, he gets up, looks at both houses of Congress, then prays for the country!"
> 
> - corelz125


good one,this thread has been in need of one of your jokes.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ok then, I will have go:

A ship is sailing past an island. The lookout on the ship spots man standing on the beach who is waving franticly at the ship. The captain assembles a small party and they go to the island to aid the distressed man. When they get to the island, they find out that the man has been stranded there for three years, his boat had sank offshore.

The man wants to retrieve a few items before they leave the island, so the captain follows him. The captain notices three huts and is curious about them.

"What is that hut for?" asks the Captain

"Oh, thats my house," said the man.

"And that hut, whats that for?" the Captain inquires.

"Ohh! Thats my Church," said the man.

"And the third hut there, what is that one for?"

"Ehh," sniffs the man, "thats the church I used to go to."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This one seems to fit perfect for the latest discussion.
> 
> A couple was touring the capitol in Washington, DC, and the guide pointed out a tall, benevolent gentleman as the congressional chaplain. The lady asked, "What does the chaplain do? Does he pray for the Senate or House?" The guide answered, "No, he gets up, looks at both houses of Congress, then prays for the country!"
> 
> - corelz125


That is a good one ;-)) +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This one seems to fit perfect for the latest discussion.
> 
> A couple was touring the capitol in Washington, DC, and the guide pointed out a tall, benevolent gentleman as the congressional chaplain. The lady asked, "What does the chaplain do? Does he pray for the Senate or House?" The guide answered, "No, he gets up, looks at both houses of Congress, then prays for the country!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> good one,this thread has been in need of one of your jokes.
> 
> - pottz


+1 good joke


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A Summer Camp Took Almost Every Precaution. The Majority of Kids Still Got COVID-19.*
https://www.thedailybeast.com/a-summer-camp-took-almost-every-precaution-the-majority-of-kids-still-got-covid-19

This is why I am taking, as LBD stated a "sabbatical" from teaching, for now. This was a hard decision for me to make, for they need or will need teachers. Special education was one of my favorites and I had to turn down a job I know that I could have performed well but I honestly need to think of my health during the Corona Crazy world.
Sad day but a good day, for I am alive and healthy. Below is a pic of a foreign classroom but this could become the norm in America. I am not convinced that I would be safe in the classroom.










Joke time- "Humor is essential, even - or especially - in tough times. Shared laughter gives us strength in adversity and can help us feel a bit more in control when the future looks uncertain. Most important, funny jokes - even funny coronavirus jokes - bring us together and help us to feel connected, one pandemic quarantine pod to another. And laughter literally makes us stronger: Recent studies have found that a good laugh can boost our dopamine levels and even shore up our immune systems."

IMO- 1st place Corelez and #2 Brian because you are so much like LBD where you have to surmise and think- yet they are great jokes.

*"Why do they call it the novel coronavirus? It's a long story…."*


----------



## corelz125




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL MUTT DAY - July 31 and December 2*


----------



## pottz

> *A Summer Camp Took Almost Every Precaution. The Majority of Kids Still Got COVID-19.*
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/a-summer-camp-took-almost-every-precaution-the-majority-of-kids-still-got-covid-19
> 
> This is why I am taking, as LBD stated a "sabbatical" from teaching, for now. This was a hard decision for me to make, for they need or will need teachers. Special education was one of my favorites and I had to turn down a job I know that I could have performed well but I honestly need to think of my health during the Corona Crazy world.
> Sad day but a good day, for I am alive and healthy. Below is a pic of a foreign classroom but this could become the norm in America. I am not convinced that I would be safe in the classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joke time- "Humor is essential, even - or especially - in tough times. Shared laughter gives us strength in adversity and can help us feel a bit more in control when the future looks uncertain. Most important, funny jokes - even funny coronavirus jokes - bring us together and help us to feel connected, one pandemic quarantine pod to another. And laughter literally makes us stronger: Recent studies have found that a good laugh can boost our dopamine levels and even shore up our immune systems."
> 
> IMO- 1st place Corelez and #2 Brian because you are so much like LBD where you have to surmise and think- yet they are great jokes.
> 
> *"Why do they call it the novel coronavirus? It's a long story…."*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


good choice dw ya gotta take care of yourself,a dead teacher serves no purpose.


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


HA HA and you better listen when they do -LOL.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thank you Pottz*


----------



## pottz

> *NATIONAL MUTT DAY - July 31 and December 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


if i ever get another dog it will be a mutt i rescue,as much as i love the beagles,unless i can find a rescue beagle,hard to come by though because their so adorable.give one a home guys.


----------



## corelz125

DW is the resident beagle pic poster but I couldn't pass by that little guy and not share. I heard a lot of teachers are taking an early retirement because they don't feel safe going back to work. You would be surprised i'm sure rescue beagles are out there. I know with Huskies they have rescue places and they get a lot of dogs. Everyone falls in love with the tiny balls of fur with blue eyes but when they get bigger and start getting into trouble most people can't handle them and abandon them.


----------



## pottz

hey send me all the beagle pics you want,there are no restrictions.;-) beagles are love,with a wet tongue-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW is the resident beagle pic poster but I couldn t pass by that little guy and not share.* I heard a lot of teachers are taking an early retirement because they don t feel safe going back to work*. You would be surprised i m sure rescue beagles are out there. I know with Huskies they have rescue places and they get a lot of dogs. Everyone falls in love with the tiny balls of fur with blue eyes but when they get bigger and start getting into trouble most people can t handle them and abandon them.
> 
> - corelz125


There are people (teachers) who are afraid but they need the income and benefits and they are there for the opening day. I will wait and see if COVID says otherwise…

*Beagles- one of the best hunting dogs…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Since it is National Mutt Day* and Pottz wants Begale pics, no joke intended for I had one of these and the dog was great.










Blessings to all…


----------



## pottz

> DW is the resident beagle pic poster but I couldn t pass by that little guy and not share.* I heard a lot of teachers are taking an early retirement because they don t feel safe going back to work*. You would be surprised i m sure rescue beagles are out there. I know with Huskies they have rescue places and they get a lot of dogs. Everyone falls in love with the tiny balls of fur with blue eyes but when they get bigger and start getting into trouble most people can t handle them and abandon them.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> There are people (teachers) who are afraid but they need the income and benefits and they are there for the opening day. I will wait and see if COVID says otherwise…
> 
> *Beagles- one of the best hunting dogs…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


a beautiful sight dw.the fave restaurant we go to the chef-owner loves basset hounds and has 5 that all sleep on his bed with he and his wife every night.now i love the beagle but she gets the treat of maybe friday and saturday night only.


----------



## pottz

> *Since it is National Mutt Day* and Pottz wants Begale pics, no joke intended for I had one of these and the dog was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blessings to all…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


how do you turn that away….................sighhhh!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> how do you turn that away….................sighhhh!
> 
> - pottz


Taking in an animal is a blessing but with like anything you gotta stay consistent with it…


----------



## sansoo22

My girlfriend is/was a special ed teacher for just over a decade. She took the last year off to pursue some other entrepreneurial endeavors but is interviewing to go back to teaching. The one job she is really hoping to get is the middle school special ed coordinator. She would be in charge of a good portion of curriculum as well as assisting teachers with IEPs and behavioral plans. With the district going full virtual for at least the first half of the year its going to be a circus. At least she will have me to fall back on for help with any technical issues or coming up with new workflows for using technology.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Time for politics: *










https://www.infowars.com/woman-triggered-over-confederate-flag-towel-gets-schooled-by-black-military-vet/

IMO this one of those newborn rebels with a phone and social media… This is what you will get… they are here!
Thankfully they are not in my area!!!!

Should you choose to watch her video and the "man of color" chastising her…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My girlfriend is/was a special ed teacher for just over a decade. She took the last year off to pursue some other entrepreneurial endeavors but is interviewing to go back to teaching. The one job she is really hoping to get is the middle school special ed coordinator. She would be in charge of a good portion of curriculum as well as assisting teachers with IEPs and behavioral plans. With the district going full virtual for at least the first half of the year its going to be a circus. At least she will have me to fall back on for help with any technical issues or coming up with new workflows for using technology.
> 
> - sansoo22


*American Hero*
Thank you for how well they adapt to virtual learning? IMO you cannot give them a computer and begin without someone keeping them on the task at the computer and encouraging them to stay focused- some do well but many others need guidance/encouragement to succeed…


----------



## pottz

> *Time for politics: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/woman-triggered-over-confederate-flag-towel-gets-schooled-by-black-military-vet/
> 
> IMO this one of those newborn rebels with a phone and social media… This is what you will get… they are here!
> Thankfully they are not in my area!!!!
> 
> Should you choose to watch her video and the "man of color" chastising her…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ya know i think the time for the conferderate flag to be put away was right after they lost the civil war,but i will defend defend their right to fly it if they believe in it,because this is america a land that allows us to be free to do what we believe in,no matter how controversial.when that right goes away we will no longer be free.peace jocks,think about it! in the mean time my "american" flag is freely flying day and night (lit properly)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Solar-powered flag pole*


----------



## pottz

> *Solar-powered flag pole*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you damn right,god bless america,and if you dont kiss my american a…..............


----------



## sansoo22

Growing up country it took me many years to understand how the Confederate flag is offensive to people. There were always a group of guys that would fly that thing from trucks, where hats with it, get tattoos with it, etc. Most of them were on the football team and to my knowledge weren't racist at all. You couldn't be on that team. We did everything from practice to attend church together. For them it was simply a sign of being young, dumb, and rebellious.

I think since that time of young, dumb, innocence its occurred to me that a flag can represent many things and to some it represents a painful past they would not like to be confronted with. I would like to see it retired to museums simply representing a point in our collective history and nothing more.

However like Pottz pointed out this is America and regardless of what I like as long as you're not breaking laws you're allowed to fly it. And if I have to defend that right I will. I might punch you in the face for being a dick but I will still defend you're right to be a dick.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Teachers fearing in-person schooling make wills, retire or plan strikes*
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2020/jul/31/teachers-school-reopening-in-person-coronavirus


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * I might punch you in the face for being a dick but I will still defend you re right to be a dick.*
> 
> - sansoo22


Or they may beat your ass or shoot you… When it comes to confrontation in these times- choose your behaviour carefully.


----------



## pottz

> * I might punch you in the face for being a dick but I will still defend you re right to be a dick.*
> 
> - sansoo22
> 
> Or they may beat your ass or shoot you… When it comes to confrontation in these times- choose your behaviour carefully.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well as sanasso reiterated,i may not like what you stand for but ill die defending your right to do it,and that in a nut shell is what many americans have died to defend!!!!god bless america and those that have givin everything too defend the right to be called one.peace jocks.god bless you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> * I might punch you in the face for being a dick but I will still defend you re right to be a dick.*
> - sansoo22
> Or they may beat your ass or shoot you… When it comes to confrontation in these times- choose your behaviour carefully.
> - DesertWoodworker


Choosing behavior carefully is good advice ;-) There was a video on local Seattle news this evening. A small group of BLM was making a lot of noise protesting near apartments last night. A man went out to ask them to quiet down so he could sleep. They were shining a bright flashlight in his face. He finally got tired of that and grabbed it. The BLM attacked him. It looked like he was unconscious on the asphalt. Someone was trying to help him.



> *Solar-powered flag pole*
> - DesertWoodworker


I do that, solar power my flag pole. It is vertical. It is a 2 purpose flag pole. I have told a few of the neighbors if my American flag is down and a red one is in its place, I have detected propane on the ground. Might be a good time to get a few yards away. Emergency response is advised to stay 150 yards back.

The right to burn the flag is one thing, but I'm not sure I concur with the left-wing philosophy of defending the right to be as irresponsible as you want to be. That idiot next door should be required to keep his explosive and destructive forces on his own property.

They just arrested another violent repeat offender who attacked 2 women in a food court at Crossroads Mall. He attacked them with lighter fluid. When they ran he tackled one of them. Apparently [email protected][email protected] under control before there was any serious injury. His best previous since he started his criminal record 90s was multiple stab wounds to a woman at a bus stop in Seattle. She required several surgeries to repair damages to her lung and liver. The Bellevue police had a public relations officer saying that lighter fluid attack is rare. Quite reassuring for women in public, eh? The guy must be nuts. I'm sure Seattle will be sending a mental health professional to respond to those types of incidents rather than police.

In other news, the jury awarded 56 million each to the estates 2 young boys because of the care they were getting by state supervision when their dad killed them. He had killed mom a couple years earlier but had not been convicted. He pulled them into his house, set it on fire killing himself and the boys. I find that lawsuit in addition to the Oso landslide law suit very encouraging. The mudslide killed 41 and damaged 49 buildings. It was in an area known by Department of Natural Resources to be prone to mudslides. That negligent action cost the state 72 million. I will point out those two lawsuits and the complements engineers give me for my documentation of our disaster waiting for a triggering event at the next city council meeting. Too bad they are too stupid to understand ;-( That wicked city annexing this area has damaged my sense of humor! I am very careful to never look back leaving it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Today´s news:

Biden, if elected, will be the first remote controlled President in the history of the US.

The Volga Vaccine has now passed all trials, and is now approved for distribution to the population. Protocol: 2 shots of vodka, then beat some family members. Done, Cured.

Women are now officially re-classified as: individuals with a cervix.

Men are now re-classified as endangered sub-species.

AMA Journal of Ethics states: it doesnt matter if a vaccine is effective, as long as the State believes the vaccine will promote the Common Welfare. (True).

Genetically modified maggots are being bred in the trillions, like currency, to be released upon the public in selected areas in order to sanitize the decaying state of humanity.

Jupiter and Saturn will be conjunct on Dec 21, 2020, an event that happens only every 20 years, so it is the time to decide what junk will be carried forward, and what junk is to be discarded.

As of the time of this report, the new tax sytem is in final stages of planning. When in effect, all will be taxed on what they use, no longer on what they earn.

Exciting times!

And that is all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Americans are buying up personal bunkers*

*Today*










https://nypost.com/2020/08/01/why-so-many-americans-are-buying-up-personal-bunkers/

*Yesterday*

This brought back memories for me as a child growining up in the Cold war 1950'2 Backyard underground bunkers.










*or the basement fallout shelter*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Today´s news:
> 
> *Jupiter and Saturn will be conjunct on Dec 21, 2020, an event that happens only every 20 years, so it is the time to decide what junk will be carried forward, and what junk is to be discarded.*
> 
> Exciting times!
> 
> And that is all.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*
How to Prepare Your Career and Love Life for 2020's Great Conjunction*
Some astrologers are calling it one of the biggest astrological events of our lifetime.

https://www.allure.com/story/great-conjunction-saturn-jupiter-2020


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

https://nypost.com/2020/08/01/why-so-many-americans-are-buying-up-personal-bunkers/

"A YouGov survey from last February found that nearly one in five (19 percent) Americans believe a global pandemic or climate change would bring about an apocalypse, compared to 17 percent who think humanity will be eradicated by nuclear war."

It is interesting these survey results are always consistent with psychological research. Looking at the 25% or greater extinctions in progress due to climate change that developing apocalypse will most likely provoke nuclear war.

" The one common denominator among all preppers is a distrust of the government. They have no faith in politicians to save them, whether it's from a pandemic, climate change, or something else just as ominous."

That common denominator extends far beyond the preppers. PEW Research reports only 17% trust the gubbbermint. One of our governor candidates reports his statement was left out of the voters pamphlet by the Secretary of State's Office. He is a law and order candidate. No doubt the establishment in WA is very concerned about the silent majority ;-)

https://voter.votewa.gov/genericvoterguide.aspx?e=865&c=99#/candidates/57059/46000

https://www.king5.com/article/news/politics/elections/loren-culp-candidate-statement-missing-washington-voter-guide/281-6031f91e-96fe-4663-a6d1-8aff12d98759


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Taking in an animal is a blessing but with like anything you gotta stay consistent with it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I do what I can and try to keep it consistent. I took in somewhere between 2.5 and 3 chickens just this morning as I typically do every couple weeks.

Regarding the confederate battle flag, it's about history not hate. The confederacy represented many things, one small part of the happened to be in favor of slavery, those that have taken the opportunity to NOT educate themselves about history will see only one thing when they see flags they don't understand.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*RESPECT FOR PARENTS DAY *


----------



## corelz125

They have the right to protest and put BLM all over then those people have the right to have that flag. I asked my grandfather once about his stance on abortion. He was a devote catholic and very involved with the church. He told me I fought in 2 wars so people can choose what they want to do. Even though he disagreed with abortion he believed more in freedom.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> They have the right to protest and put BLM all over then those people have the right to have that flag. I asked my grandfather once about his stance on abortion. He was a devote catholic and very involved with the church. He told me I fought in 2 wars so *people can choose what they want to do. Even though he disagreed with abortion he believed more in freedom.
> *
> - corelz125


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good article on what schools will probably look like- it will be interesting, to say the least.

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/07/29/us/schools-reopening-coronavirus.html?action=click&module=Editors%20Picks&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> They have the right to protest and put BLM all over then those people have the right to have that flag. I asked my grandfather once about his stance on abortion. He was a devote catholic and very involved with the church. He told me I fought in 2 wars so people can choose what they want to do. Even though he disagreed with abortion he believed more in freedom.
> 
> - corelz125


+1, At The U of W and Evergreen State they bar anyone speaking whom they do not agree with. Eastern Washington would love to separate and form the 51st state or join Idaho. I believe I will suggest my legislators rename Washington Myopia. Maybe the best option would be to have most of Washington maintain the name Washington to honor our Founding Father. The 3 insane metropolitan counties who support total irresponsibility unless you are a hard working tax payer who misses a tax payment and promotes crime could form the new state of Myopia? The eastern halves of the 3 counties forming Myopia will probably rebel. The eastern half of King County tried several times to break away from Seattle control to form a sane county. About the 3rd or 4th try they met all the requirements. The Secretary of State refused to process the new county application. I believe the State Supreme Court upheld the Secretary of State's refusal.

IMO, that is unconstitutional; a violation of the 13th Amendment abolishing slavery as well as a 4th Amendment violation of unlawful imprisonment.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez I agree with your grandpa. Two wars?! Tell him thanks for his service.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*AUSTIN POLICE WARN ANTIFA/BLM PLANNING TERROR ATTACKS & MASS SHOOTINGS DOWNTOWN*










https://www.infowars.com/austin-police-warn-antifa-blm-planning-terror-attacks-mass-shootings-downtown/


----------



## corelz125

Kind of hard to tell him Petey he's been gone quite awhile now. Yep he was in WW2 survived that then got shipped to Korea.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My Mom´s second husband was a Korea vet. He told me a story once about his first day in-country. While he was asleep that first night, someone stole his boots. It was winter. He thought that was a funny story. He never talked about the unfunny stuff. He came outa there with a purple heart.


----------



## MSquared

Infowars…..Alex Jones ….Hmmm ….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yeah, I agree, controlled opposition, for sure. Ever notice how Alex always comes on a scene and dominates it with his bullhorn so no one else can speak? There were one or two writers involved with him early on(years ago) who may be legit??? Sometimes there are grains of truth, but then he corrupts it by saying something crazy, totally CIA psyops tactics. Anyway, he was outed long ago.



> Infowars…..Alex Jones ….Hmmm ….
> 
> - MSquared


Aug.1st. 20,000 free people march, young and old, unafraid, unmasked, in Berlin, in opposition to the Governments violations of peoples rights and freedoms. FREIHEIT!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Another InfoWars link-
*WATCH: THOUSANDS TAKE TO BERLIN STREETS IN "DAY OF FREEDOM" PROTEST AGAINST CORONAVIRUS RESTRICTIONS
'We are being forced to wear a muzzle'*
https://www.infowars.com/watch-thousands-take-to-berlin-streets-in-day-of-freedom-protest-against-coronavirus-restrictions/
With video…
I post all types of information from NY Times to Info Wars and I enjoy many of the previous posts especially our own TopMax with his insight in Washington and propane cylinders. Heck, we even had an Astrology post this morning. 
I just wish when someone here makes innuendos to a fellow LJocks post if they are able to please inform as to why you may think that the post is opposite of what you think or believe, should you have the ability to do so.

and add "Through the Bible" https://www.ttb.org/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One of my shootin' buddies was a WWII bomber pilot. Their average expectancy was shot down or disabled in 8 to 12 missions. Bill completed 25 which was the quota to be sent home. It was near the end of the war, they were short of pilots so they awarded him 5 or 10 more missions. He became career Air Force, bombed Korea and Viet Nam.

He passed away at 89 a few years ago. One of the most talented guys I have known. He could master about anything he set his mind to. He was on the American Long Range Black Power team invited by the Brits to shoot at Wimbledon in the early 80s. The match was 800, 900 and 1,000 yards. He built most of the rifles the Americans used. Douglas made a special run of 16 inch twist .45 caliber barrels for him. The American team won ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Info Wars and Astrology wasn't a hit. Let's try https://bionicmosquito.blogspot.com/
And the shutting down professional sports to defeat Trump. Think about it, the sports that are in this article mentions all have left-wing slants… from their bubble to taking the knee. 
https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/08/bionic-mosquito/the-litmus-test/

What makes me lean to his theory- the following article. 
*Rob Manfred warns of MLB shutdown*
https://nypost.com/2020/07/31/mlb-facing-shutdown-if-coronavirus-spread-cant-be-contained/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well DW. personally, I am cautious with A.Jones, as I said, he has been outed by many in the Truth movement. He is also very crass and obnoxious, IMO.

But Lew Rockwell, He is a different matter, he worked on Ron Paul´s staff, for one; and then we have Burton Blumert running the operation until his death some years ago. Also, Napolitano speaking highly of him in his book, "Lies the Governement Told You."

And what´s that motto of Rockwell´s? Anti-State, Anti-war, Pro Free Market, something like that--all ideas I fully support.

Buchanan is more realistic, I think. And Thomas Sowell, he is fantastic.

The far left sure does love to attack Rockwell and Misus.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Well DW. personally, I am cautious with A.Jones, as I said, he has been outed by many in the Truth movement. He is also very crass and obnoxious, IMO.*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


As for Alex Jones, I am in agreement with him being obnoxious yet he remains a successful media jock, regardless I enjoy what he posts "sometimes", but am I a believer in no way. I liked the astrology post but I know something about astrology- question what sign do you think Pottz and LBD are?


----------



## corelz125

There is some truth in info wars but it's more of one side instigating and pushing their point of view. That's the problem now in this country he gets people from that side all worked up then the other side sees it and they feel a need to react. There are too many out there stirring the pot just waiting for it to boil over.


----------



## pottz

hey guys it's me,pottz,ive kinda stepped back today because well this thread is becoming the evening news,boring, scary and depressing not what i started it for.so im gonna ask a question,i was gonna start a new thread but thought not needed.id like to ask how many of you know someone that has had the virus,had the virus themself or dare i say say know someone that has died due to it.for myself we have a good friend about 30 that works in a medical office,she took about 3 weeks to get over it.the restaurant we frequent,ive mentioned before,the chef and his whole family had it at the same time.he took 7 weeks too get over it,his wife 5 weeks and his two kids about 2 weeks each.i had a customer that goy it and only had a fever for about 3 days and stated recovery.it varies widely for severity and recovery.so tell us your experiences.im tired of blm and antifa BS,i wanna know how you guys are doing and coping.peace my friends.*the beagle loves ya-lol.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Info wars update-* Patriots Rally In Austin, Texas To #BackTheBlue & Support Trump Threatened By Democrat Terrorists





IMO regardless we have a lot of patriotic Americans in America wanting just like me… what is going on? and where do we get information from- our neighbor? and where does the neighbor get his information? more importantly where do you get your information from? In parting, since it is "respect your parents- day"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- Should you want to start a new thread then do so but until then as the LBD stated going on a sabbatical. Blessings to all.
Yet I respect the direction that you want to take.


----------



## pottz

> *Info wars update-* Patriots Rally In Austin, Texas To #BackTheBlue & Support Trump Threatened By Democrat Terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO regardless we have a lot of patriotic Americans in America wanting just like me… what is going on? and where do we get information from- our neighbor? and where does the neighbor get his information? more importantly where do you get your information from? In parting, since it is "respect your parents- day"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> *Info wars update-* Patriots Rally In Austin, Texas To #BackTheBlue & Support Trump Threatened By Democrat Terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO regardless we have a lot of patriotic Americans in America wanting just like me… what is going on? and where do we get information from- our neighbor? and where does the neighbor get his information? more importantly where do you get your information from? In parting, since it is "respect your parents- day"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


well dw id like to get more info from people i know not postings of news stories i can find on the internet,i wanna hear what you guys are experiencing,screw the news stories,most are wrong anyway.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- Should you want to start a new thread then do so but until then as the LBD stated going on a sabbatical. Blessings to all.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i know quite well the ducks feelings,i wish more understood or took the time too understand him.he's a pretty damn good guy to have as a freind.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A friend's wife died in April. I only met her a couple times. Our granddaughter lost a good friend in his early 20s. I never met him. That is as close as it ever got to me, so far, thank God! WA is in the top half for increasing infections and this part of the county is a hot spot, but nothing like FL or TX or CA.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Sabbatical cut short- I agree with Pottz, I can get all the media news as well as you. I appreciate Pottz's intervention, for he brought back the purpose of this thread. I will lay lat low on posting and see if I can contribute to a post that I can contribute to.


----------



## pottz

> A friend s wife died in April. I only met her a couple times. Our granddaughter lost a good friend in his early 20s. I never met him. That is as close as it ever got to me, so far, thank God! WA is in the top half for increasing infections and this part of the county is a hot spot, but nothing like FL or TX or CA.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


sorry too hear,sorry for your grandaughters friend,just shows it's not just "old" people dying from this.


----------



## pottz

> Sabbatical cut short- I agree with Pottz, I can get all the media news as well as you. I appreciate Pottz s intervention, for he brought back the purpose of this thread. I will lay lat low on posting and see if I can contribute to a post that I can contribute to.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey i dont want to throw cold water on this so called party,keep the daily posts coming.i like those.


----------



## oldnovice

*HELL*, just to safe, I wear a mask when I read this forum.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sabbatical cut short- I agree with Pottz, I can get all the media news as well as you. I appreciate Pottz s intervention, for he brought back the purpose of this thread. I will lay lat low on posting and see if I can contribute to a post that I can contribute to.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey i dont want to throw cold water on this so called party,keep the daily posts coming.i like those.
> 
> - pottz


Brother this is your forum and you deserve respect for what you accomplished. The only reason that I like the various posts- it gives me insight on what is going on in the world amongst us woodworkers and more importantly what do we think and share. As you say let's keep it personal which is almost impossible given the society that we live in.
How many posts have I made about the schools… and nobody made an attempt to offer a comment on how we are going to reopen an American instition


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self-delete


----------



## oldnovice

*HELL*, Just to be safe, I wear a mask when reading this forum!
After all, it's *my choice*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## pottz

> Sabbatical cut short- I agree with Pottz, I can get all the media news as well as you. I appreciate Pottz s intervention, for he brought back the purpose of this thread. I will lay lat low on posting and see if I can contribute to a post that I can contribute to.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey i dont want to throw cold water on this so called party,keep the daily posts coming.i like those.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Brother this is your forum and you deserve respect for what you accomplished. The only reason that I like the various posts- it gives me insight on what is going on in the world amongst us woodworkers and more importantly what do we think and share. As you say let s keep it personal which is almost impossible given the society that we live in.
> How many posts have I made about the schools… and nobody made an attempt to offer a comment on how we are going to reopen an American instition
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


thats probably because were all older people and our kids our grown and out of the house,so it's not an issue we deal with any more.


----------



## pottz

> *HELL*, Just to be safe, I wear a mask when reading this forum!
> After all, it s *my choice*.
> 
> - oldnovice


ha ha i love it,thank you for that relevance,i think i might go get a mask myself tonight-lol. please come back and comment more,we need you.


----------



## oldnovice

My grandkids are in limbo about school. The youngest one's mother is a teacher so will be OK in or out of school.
The 8 year old granddaughter's school just announced they will start as normal but the parents can keep them out which, as of today, is a better choice.
The 13 year old grandson will be doing distance learning, probably at my house so my daughter can go to work.

There is no simple, ethical, safe solution as we have absolutely no government leadership to lead us through this crisis! The interview between Jim Jordan and Dr. Fauci is typical of the ignorance of our politicians as his aim was to discredit him and get him to admit that protestors of any kind should be dealt with force. 
Dr. Fauci would not steep to that level and only state that crowds should be avoided and, in any case, wear a mask!

He, in my opinion, is in step with all other doctors around the world except those "doctors that claim ailien DNA is a cure"!

I am out of here for this week …........ ! Have fun in my absence and *play nice*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *HELL*, Just to be safe, I wear a mask when reading this forum!
> After all, it s *my choice*.
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> ha ha i love it,thank you for that relevance,i think i might go get a mask myself tonight-lol. please come back and comment more,we need you.
> 
> - pottz


Blinders might be more effective ;-)


----------



## pottz

> My grandkids are in limbo about school. The youngest one s mother is a teacher so will be OK in or out of school.
> The 8 year old granddaughter s school just announced they will start as normal but the parents can keep them out which, as of today, is a better choice.
> The 13 year old grandson will be doing distance learning, probably at my house so my daughter can go to work.
> 
> There is no simple, ethical, safe solution as we have absolutely no government leadership to lead us through this crisis! The interview between Jim Jordan and Dr. Fauci is typical of the ignorance of our politicians as his aim was to discredit him and get him to admit that protestors of any kind should be dealt with force.
> Dr. Fauci would not steep to that level and only state that crowds should be avoided and, in any case, wear a mask!
> 
> He, in my opinion, is in step with all other doctors around the world except those "doctors that claim ailien DNA is a cure"!
> 
> I am out of here for this week …........ ! Have fun in my absence and *play nice*.
> 
> - oldnovice


thank you oldnovice it's a pleasure having you comment and will look forward to your return.keep the grandkids safe,stay safe yourself.peace my friend.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Gotcha Pottz, no more "morning news," not a problem.

I talked to my Dad two days ago, he is 83 yrs, lives in a retirement community in Ft Myers, FLA. He said he doesnt know anyone who has gotten sick, but there may have been one guy down the road that died recent, who MAY have died from this bug. Everyone else in the Family is doin fine, he said.

As for DW´s astrology challenge- what horoscope sign is Pottz - My guess is earth-sign, or maybe water. If I had to pinpoint a guess, I would answer Virgo?


----------



## sansoo22

For virus hitting home my cousin, his wife, 4 daughters, and adopted son all had to quarantine. One of the girls on a softball team came down with it. None of them ever got sick but he had to miss some work and as an HVAC salesman/installer that didn't do them any favors.

A coworker's grandfather passed from COVID early in the pandemic. He was one of the first reported cases in the city. He was 97 and almost died twice last year so was in pretty frail health already. They weren't aware he had it until after his passing so his family got to be there at least.

Personally the worst I've had is a scare at my work when a security guard tested positive and was in my building. They never scanned into my wing of the building so chances of transmission were near zero. But they didn't know that for like 3 days so that was a bit of an anxious wait.

My dad is 71 and still works full time at home depot. I wish he would cut back but he's old and stubborn. He's also a very devout Christian and knows where he's headed. Tells me time and again if its his time there isn't much he can say or do about it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our grandsons are in high school and doing online. They had 3 other options: M T at school then online, online then T F at school, and an at school all week with lots of rules. Our son didn't bother to read all the rules. They are the only 2 left in school. One is a freshman and the other is a junior. Both are getting college credits in math. I'm sure they could both get their GED and bail our early. We had a granddaughter do that as a sophomore.

This says kids will get it. This day camp did nearly everything the state recommended. Maybe they should have done everything the state recommended, eh?

https://www.thedailybeast.com/a-summer-camp-took-almost-every-precaution-the-majority-of-kids-still-got-covid-19


----------



## Peteybadboy

A high school friend had it, lasted a week. I have not seen him in decades. I don't know anyone that has or had it other than him.

A comment about the thread, I like hearing stories from all over the place. For example Germany protesting what looks like their freedom, vs pandemic restrictions. Not sure that is wise, but it points out to me the pent up anger to get back to normal.

BTW my uncle served in WWII in New Guiney. In the "********************" machine gun nest. He is 97. Strong NJ farm boy. {yes we have farms} Well his is no longer . If was in Fair Field NJ.

Heading to NJ today. Going to the shore for a week with family. My 90 yr old dad served in Korea.

I like learning about propane regulations and concerns, and the state of Washington. I say keep in coming.

Have a great day


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

If He can do it, so can You. The hardest part is opening the cover.

Burn the TV, nothing in there but lies anyway.


----------



## corelz125

I know a bunch of people who had it and some died. My family had it. Everyone had it a little differently. My kids had no symptoms at all. I lost my smell and taste and had a dry cough. I noticed if I was outside a lot it would make the cough worse. We knew were it came from also. A guy who works in my wifes office his wife works in a hospital. So he got it from her then gave it to everyone in the office. Most people I know did get over it but you just don't know if you are going to be that one person who ends up in the icu on a ventilator. 
Not many of the ww2 and Korea vets around any more.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If He can do it, so can You. The hardest part is opening the cover.
> 
> Burn the TV, nothing in there but lies anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I support him for prez!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our daughter expected to get it. She is respiratory therapist stuffing tubes down the throats of the worst cases. She hasn't gotten it yet. I do not believe any of the staff she works with have caught it either. Our granddaughter's friend had some serious issues, but she could not remember what they were. My sense of smell is gone. Hope that is it and I'm immune now ;-))

On the WWII service my uncle entered near the end of the war. He told me he and another fellow saw a notice about becoming an aircraft mechanic. They went the take the test. While they were gone to the evaluation, the unit shipped out. I don't recall where they went, but there were no survivors.

My dad was left out due to flat feet and farming. Apparently they left many farmers to continue growing food. I never heard any details other than those 2 general reasons. Ray Bowen, a childhood and lifelong friend of dad's was a civilian doing construction work when the Japanese took the island at the beginning of WWII. He spent the entire war as a POW. He survived, but many did not. He spent about half of the rest of his life in the hospital. He passed away at about 60.

Ray had psychic power. My dad lost his billfold harrowing a 5 acre field. He saddled up a horse and rode all over the field looking for it hoping the horse's hooves would dislodge it from its hiding place in the soft earth. He told Ray about it. A few days later, dad was returning from town. Ray's truck was parked at the corner of the field and he was about 100 yards away kicking the dirt. Dad walked out to see what he was up to. Ray said he saw dad's billfold's location and he would find it. A few minutes later, he handed it to my dad.

Dad told me he saw piles of rotten potatoes JR Simplot dehydrated for the GIs in WWII ;-( One of my school class mates became a financial analyst. He worked for JR most if not all of his career. Not a very pleasant person to work for. Those rotten spuds reminds me of the US Forest Service contracts my brother worked on. The trucking company he worked for had a contract to deliver food to the forest fire camps near La Grande, Oregon. Apparently, they bought expired products. He told me the cook finally told him, "No more black bananas! I will not accept any more black bananas!"

Petey, I believe Washington is unique in propane regulation. There are no studies about how wind stacks propane in a 3 sided barrier. Only wind studies I have found are evaluations of dissipation for various volumes of product escapes. Since there are no studies, why would the city and fire department believe pooling can happen? I believe the reason no one studies it is because they do not believe anyone is stupid enough to allow it to happen; especially in a residential neighborhood. WA is definitely a unique leader. In the last few years I have come to believe WA using Washington's name is defamation of character. ;-((

Anyway, the world was plumb crazy long before corona.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yep Bob. The World is like being on acid without being on acid.


----------



## pottz

> Gotcha Pottz, no more "morning news," not a problem.
> 
> I talked to my Dad two days ago, he is 83 yrs, lives in a retirement community in Ft Myers, FLA. He said he doesnt know anyone who has gotten sick, but there may have been one guy down the road that died recent, who MAY have died from this bug. Everyone else in the Family is doin fine, he said.
> 
> As for DW´s astrology challenge- what horoscope sign is Pottz - My guess is earth-sign, or maybe water. If I had to pinpoint a guess, I would answer Virgo?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


cmon brian as nasty as i am,it's *taurus-the bull*


----------



## pottz

> A high school friend had it, lasted a week. I have not seen him in decades. I don t know anyone that has or had it other than him.
> 
> A comment about the thread, I like hearing stories from all over the place. For example Germany protesting what looks like their freedom, vs pandemic restrictions. Not sure that is wise, but it points out to me the pent up anger to get back to normal.
> 
> BTW my uncle served in WWII in New Guiney. In the "********************" machine gun nest. He is 97. Strong NJ farm boy. {yes we have farms} Well his is no longer . If was in Fair Field NJ.
> 
> Heading to NJ today. Going to the shore for a week with family. My 90 yr old dad served in Korea.
> 
> I like learning about propane regulations and concerns, and the state of Washington. I say keep in coming.
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> - Peteybadboy


it's funny people protest wearing masks and the restrictions wanting to get back to"normal" but they do everything they shoudn't that keeps the pandemic fueled,and delays that normality we all want.people just dont get it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> cmon brian as nasty as i am,it s *taurus-the bull*
> 
> - pottz


Well, I totally called the Earth sign part of it, so I get half credit!!! Taurus had crossed my mind also, and then Pisces, but Pisces dont have much Attitude. So, it was a choice between Virgo and Taurus. Out of 12 signs and 4 elements, I would say I got rather close, having never seen a photo of you and only a Year now on L.J.s, but no cigar.

Btw, the Bull is not ever nasty, ornery maybe sometimes. Not at all pushy, confrontational, and annoying like my Sign. Hint, we both have horns.


----------



## pottz

> cmon brian as nasty as i am,it s *taurus-the bull*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well, I totally called the Earth sign part of it, so I get half credit!!! Taurus had crossed my mind also, and then Pisces, but Pisces dont have much Attitude. So, it was a choice between Virgo and Taurus. Out of 12 signs and 4 elements, I would say I got rather close, having never seen a photo of you and only a Year now on L.J.s, but no cigar.
> 
> Btw, the Bull is not ever nasty, ornery maybe sometimes. Not at all pushy, confrontational, and annoying like my Sign. Hint, we both have horns.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns





> cmon brian as nasty as i am,it s *taurus-the bull*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well, I totally called the Earth sign part of it, so I get half credit!!! Taurus had crossed my mind also, and then Pisces, but Pisces dont have much Attitude. So, it was a choice between Virgo and Taurus. Out of 12 signs and 4 elements, I would say I got rather close, having never seen a photo of you and only a Year now on L.J.s, but no cigar.
> 
> Btw, the Bull is not ever nasty, ornery maybe sometimes. Not at all pushy, confrontational, and annoying like my Sign. Hint, we both have horns.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


you make me laugh,no wonder we lock horns occasionally,but always with respect.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

[/QUOTE]
There is no simple, ethical, safe solution as we have absolutely no government leadership to lead us through this crisis! The interview between Jim Jordan and Dr. Fauci is typical of the ignorance of our politicians as his aim was to discredit him and get him to admit that protestors of any kind should be dealt with force. 
Dr. Fauci would not steep to that level and only state that crowds should be avoided and, in any case, wear a mask!

He, in my opinion, is in step with all other doctors around the world except those "doctors that claim ailien DNA is a cure"!

I am out of here for this week …........ ! Have fun in my absence and play nice

- oldnovice

*thank you oldnovice it s a pleasure having you comment *and will look forward to your return.keep the grandkids safe,stay safe yourself.peace my friend.

*- pottz*
[/QUOTE]










*Pottz*
The* OldNovice* post is bull********************* (bull******************** is in the dictionary- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bull********************) but I can dispute the 2 CNN links that he posted! You thank him for his post, which you have the right. Yet you previously posted why you don't want political stuff and he posts CNN bull********************! With your permission, I would love to give a rebuttal, Since it is friendship day- God Bless all of us…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL FRIENDSHIP DAY - First Sunday in August*










On the first Sunday in August, National Friendship Day encourages people across the country and world to connect with friends. Make a new friend or reconnect with an old one.

Friendships come in many forms, and we begin developing them when we're very young. Throughout our lives, friendships and their meanings evolve. Our classmates and neighborhood pals explored the world with us. Together we shared experiences and made plans for the future. Eventually, paths diverge and new friends find a place in our social experience. Our world expands and our culture changes.

With each new friend, we expand our view of the world. Their experiences contribute to new meaning in our lives. Through friendships, we grow and broaden our horizons. Eventually, the world becomes smaller and more connected.


----------



## pottz

> There is no simple, ethical, safe solution as we have absolutely no government leadership to lead us through this crisis! The interview between Jim Jordan and Dr. Fauci is typical of the ignorance of our politicians as his aim was to discredit him and get him to admit that protestors of any kind should be dealt with force.
> Dr. Fauci would not steep to that level and only state that crowds should be avoided and, in any case, wear a mask!
> 
> He, in my opinion, is in step with all other doctors around the world except those "doctors that claim ailien DNA is a cure"!
> 
> I am out of here for this week …........ ! Have fun in my absence and play nice
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> *thank you oldnovice it s a pleasure having you comment *and will look forward to your return.keep the grandkids safe,stay safe yourself.peace my friend.
> 
> *- pottz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pottz*
> The* OldNovice* post is bull********************* (bull******************** is in the dictionary- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bull********************) but I can dispute the 2 CNN links that he posted! You thank him for his post, which you have the right. Yet you previously posted why you don't want political stuff and he posts CNN bull********************! With your permission, I would love to give a rebuttal, Since it is friendship day- God Bless all of us…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


whoa dw what is pissing you off with what he said,or linked ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> whoa dw what is pissing you off with what he said,or linked ?
> 
> - pottz


I am not "pissed off" but I am confused on your directive last night- You asked us not to post political internet news, others respected your request then he posts CNN liberal slant internet news. Pure left-wing link- watch his links… and both links are slanted to liberalism. And since it is "friendship day-God bless us all"

Question: Why would you complement his post after you posted that you didn't want any bull******************** news that we can find ourselves…?


----------



## bandit571

"Your Left, your Right, your Left….your left, your right, your left.." "Oh what a way to fight a war…"

Let's see….I had a quad bypass back in2011, Inner ear on the right side is removed ( vertigo is NOT for sissies), Gall Bladder removed last year, ( Never trust a fart)..had a few mini strokes ( TIAs) and an ablation to "cure" them ( it didn't)...Uncle Arthur(itis) is all over the place….and have just found out last month, I have Type 2 Diabetes….

"People, you have no problems.."

Yet this old "Bull" ( May 15th birthday) still just keeps trucking along…


----------



## TravisH

> My grandkids are in limbo about school. The youngest one s mother is a teacher so will be OK in or out of school.
> The 8 year old granddaughter s school just announced they will start as normal but the parents can keep them out which, as of today, is a better choice.
> The 13 year old grandson will be doing distance learning, probably at my house so my daughter can go to work.
> 
> There is no simple, ethical, safe solution as we have absolutely no government leadership to lead us through this crisis! The interview between Jim Jordan and Dr. Fauci is typical of the ignorance of our politicians as his aim was to discredit him and get him to admit that protestors of any kind should be dealt with force.
> Dr. Fauci would not steep to that level and only state that crowds should be avoided and, in any case, wear a mask!
> 
> He, in my opinion, is in step with all other doctors around the world except those "doctors that claim ailien DNA is a cure"!
> 
> I am out of here for this week …........ ! Have fun in my absence and *play nice*.
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> thank you oldnovice it s a pleasure having you comment and will look forward to your return.keep the grandkids safe,stay safe yourself.peace my friend.
> 
> - pottz


There is absolutely zero chance a school can take the appropriate actions to negate the spread of the virus within its walls. Many schools are jammed packed so social distancing can't be accomplished. We can't depend on freaking adults to wear a mask so no way to expect kids? Additionally they do not have the money (extra staff, cleaning supplies, face masks, gloves) to truly clean the place during and after school.

With reservation we will be sending all three of our kids. I have no doubt two will be home in short order when the schools close. Luckily my children are old enough they can stay at home by themselves and both my wife and I have employers with good benefits and policies that would let us stay home with pay if sick or exposed to someone that is positive. I know many aren't that fortunate.

We will be moving my daughter into the dorm in 6 days. I "jokingly" told her once she is there that is her home. They have arrangements to quarantine the students and that is what she will have to do. She is considered at risk however. She will be 19 this fall and she has been ready for awhile to get started on her next journey in life. I told her earlier this year she has reached the point in her life (maturity, coping mechanisms, etc..) that she calls the shots from here on out.


----------



## corelz125

This thread has become like the little neighborhood bar. Come in on a Wednesday evening and you see the usual faces and then some occasional new faces. All sitting having our drinks and discussing the topic of the day. We have had a lot of people pop in and out and have discussed all types of issues. I think it's a great thread to be a part of.


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> whoa dw what is pissing you off with what he said,or linked ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am not "pissed off" but I am confused on your directive last night- You asked us not to post political internet news, others respected your request then he posts CNN liberal slant internet news. Pure left-wing link- watch his links… and both links are slanted to liberalism. And since it is "friendship day-God bless us all"
> 
> Question: Why would you complement his post after you posted that you didn t want any bull******************** news that we can find ourselves…?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


well because he is new here and im a nice [email protected]#kin guy! and it's my thread and like trump i can change the rules to suit my needs-and i wasn't bothered by what he posted.next question-!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This thread has become like the little neighborhood bar. Come in on a Wednesday evening and you see the usual faces and then some occasional new faces. All sitting having our drinks and discussing the topic of the day. We have had a lot of people pop in and out and *have discussed all types of issues. I think it s a great thread to be a part of.
> *
> - corelz125


*+1 but when we come to this gathering as you say and I agree with you one must remember who the bartender is Pottz
*


----------



## pottz

> My grandkids are in limbo about school. The youngest one s mother is a teacher so will be OK in or out of school.
> The 8 year old granddaughter s school just announced they will start as normal but the parents can keep them out which, as of today, is a better choice.
> The 13 year old grandson will be doing distance learning, probably at my house so my daughter can go to work.
> 
> There is no simple, ethical, safe solution as we have absolutely no government leadership to lead us through this crisis! The interview between Jim Jordan and Dr. Fauci is typical of the ignorance of our politicians as his aim was to discredit him and get him to admit that protestors of any kind should be dealt with force.
> Dr. Fauci would not steep to that level and only state that crowds should be avoided and, in any case, wear a mask!
> 
> He, in my opinion, is in step with all other doctors around the world except those "doctors that claim ailien DNA is a cure"!
> 
> I am out of here for this week …........ ! Have fun in my absence and *play nice*.
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> thank you oldnovice it s a pleasure having you comment and will look forward to your return.keep the grandkids safe,stay safe yourself.peace my friend.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> There is absolutely zero chance a school can take the appropriate actions to negate the spread of the virus within its walls. Many schools are jammed packed so social distancing can t be accomplished. We can t depend on freaking adults to wear a mask so no way to expect kids? Additionally they do not have the money (extra staff, cleaning supplies, face masks, gloves) to truly clean the place during and after school.
> 
> With reservation we will be sending all three of our kids. I have no doubt two will be home in short order when the schools close. Luckily my children are old enough they can stay at home by themselves and both my wife and I have employers with good benefits and policies that would let us stay home with pay if sick or exposed to someone that is positive. I know many aren t that fortunate.
> 
> We will be moving my daughter into the dorm in 6 days. I "jokingly" told her once she is there that is her home. They have arrangements to quarantine the students and that is what she will have to do. She is considered at risk however. She will be 19 this fall and she has been ready for awhile to get started on her next journey in life. I told her earlier this year she has reached the point in her life (maturity, coping mechanisms, etc..) that she calls the shots from here on out.
> 
> - TravisH


travish welcome to the thread,we need new blood and fresh ideas,i hope your kids remain safe and your daughter has the wisdom too know whats safe and right.but if she needs you.well you know whats next.thanks for joining us tonight.


----------



## pottz

> This thread has become like the little neighborhood bar. Come in on a Wednesday evening and you see the usual faces and then some occasional new faces. All sitting having our drinks and discussing the topic of the day. We have had a lot of people pop in and out and have discussed all types of issues. I think it s a great thread to be a part of.
> 
> - corelz125


i think so too corelz but as the "bar tender" so to speak when someone has had* too much*,ill cut em off!!!


----------



## corelz125

The bar tender or the bouncer?


----------



## sansoo22

Speaking of WW2 vets makes me miss my great uncle Bud. He taught me how to be a proper man and ass hole at the same time. Dude was a tank commander and fought in the Battle of the Bulge. When he got back he became a fireman. He lost an index finger helping cut some mom and her kid out of a car. He refused to stop or take an ambulance until they were out of the car and on their way to the hospital. At church he liked to try and throw off the pastor by pretending to pick his nose with half a finger. His favorite hobbies, despite missing most of a finger, were making clocks and stitching lace doilies of all things.

One time we were riding in his truck going to visit his brother Uncle Don. Uncle Bud's real name was Frank and many people in the mid sized town he lived in knew him from his time as a fireman. We were stopped at a stop sign and some guy walking across the street say "Hey Frank" and waves. Uncle Bud just flipped the man off and peeled out. His exact words were "My name is Bud…if people don't know that then F them." Which was all just a show for me but it was a crazy fond memory of the ornery old man.


----------



## pottz

> This thread has become like the little neighborhood bar. Come in on a Wednesday evening and you see the usual faces and then some occasional new faces. All sitting having our drinks and discussing the topic of the day. We have had a lot of people pop in and out and *have discussed all types of issues. I think it s a great thread to be a part of.
> *
> - corelz125
> 
> *+1 but when we come to this gathering as you say and I agree with you one must remember who the bartender is Pottz
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> This thread has become like the little neighborhood bar. Come in on a Wednesday evening and you see the usual faces and then some occasional new faces. All sitting having our drinks and discussing the topic of the day. We have had a lot of people pop in and out and *have discussed all types of issues. I think it s a great thread to be a part of.
> *
> - corelz125
> 
> *+1 but when we come to this gathering as you say and I agree with you one must remember who the bartender is Pottz
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


and i luv ya my friend.


----------



## pottz

> The bar tender or the bouncer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


ha ha well i wear two hats,just dont choose the wrong one-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Speaking of WW2 vets makes me miss my great uncle Bud. He taught me how to be a proper man and ass hole at the same time. Dude was a tank commander and fought in the Battle of the Bulge. When he got back he became a fireman. He lost an index finger helping cut some mom and her kid out of a car. He refused to stop or take an ambulance until they were out of the car and on their way to the hospital. At church he liked to try and throw off the pastor by pretending to pick his nose with half a finger. His favorite hobbies, despite missing most of a finger, were making clocks and stitching lace doilies of all things.
> 
> One time we were riding in his truck going to visit his brother Uncle Don. Uncle Bud s real name was Frank and many people in the mid sized town he lived in knew him from his time as a fireman. We were stopped at a stop sign and some guy walking across the street say "Hey Frank" and waves. Uncle Bud just flipped the man off and peeled out. His exact words were "My name is Bud…if people don t know that then F them." Which was all just a show for me but it was a crazy fond memory of the ornery old man.
> 
> - sansoo22


sounds like a guy id have loved too meet. a real man that doesn't bull [email protected]#t !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My grandkids are in limbo about school. The youngest one s mother is a teacher so will be OK in or out of school.
> The 8 year old granddaughter s school just announced they will start as normal but the parents can keep them out which, as of today, is a better choice.
> The 13 year old grandson will be doing distance learning, probably at my house so my daughter can go to work.
> 
> There is absolutely zero chance a school can take the appropriate actions to negate the spread of the virus within its walls. Many schools are jammed packed so social distancing can t be accomplished. We can t depend on freaking adults to wear a mask so no way to expect kids? Additionally they do not have the money (extra staff, cleaning supplies, face masks, gloves) to truly clean the place during and after school.
> 
> With reservation we will be sending all three of our kids. I have no doubt two will be home in short order when the schools close. Luckily my children are old enough they can stay at home by themselves and both my wife and I have employers with good benefits and policies that would let us stay home with pay if sick or exposed to someone that is positive. I know many aren t that fortunate.
> 
> We will be moving my daughter into the dorm in 6 days. I "jokingly" told her once she is there that is her home. They have arrangements to quarantine the students and that is what she will have to do. She is considered at risk however. She will be 19 this fall and she has been ready for awhile to get started on her next journey in life. I told her earlier this year she has reached the point in her life (maturity, coping mechanisms, etc..) that she calls the shots from here on out.
> 
> - TravisH


Thank you for your concern regarding schools- the children are our future. Sansoo posted above about his 71-year-old father working at Home Depot. The question for me at 70 do I go back into the arena? Guys these children are entering a "new norm" my successful methods will have to adapt to the rapid changes in education. As of today, I am not sure if I will go back… Education is and will be possible but the question is how will it be implemented?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The bar tender or the bouncer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


+1 LOL this made a smile on my face


----------



## pottz

> The bar tender or the bouncer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> +1 LOL this made a smile on my face
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


never [email protected]#k with the beagle-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The bar tender or the bouncer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ha ha well i wear two hats,just dont choose the wrong one-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz can I use this pic in the future?


----------



## pottz

> The bar tender or the bouncer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ha ha well i wear two hats,just dont choose the wrong one-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz can I use this pic in the future?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> The bar tender or the bouncer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ha ha well i wear two hats,just dont choose the wrong one-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz can I use this pic in the future?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


yeah it's not mine ask corelz ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night Pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, Everytime my LB sees his grandkids he says he and his wife get another case of Public School Disease :-( He hasn't seen them since this started. One of his daughter's families on the Oregon coast got it. They were anti mask and anti social distance.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Cue Mission Impossible theme music (the tv show):

These guys dont care about politics, dont care if your hair color is lime green or if it is falling out. President Strump, President Sniden, doesnt matter. Nope, they only care about one thing:

WE - ARE - GOING - ON - A - PANTY - RAID


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sansoo22 too funny! I agree with the local bar comment. Made it to the Jersey shore. (local NJ for you all. We lived in North Jersey, so my dad got is one week vacation and we went "down the shore", but when you are at the shore you go to the beach). That week went by in a flash..

My 90 yr old dad made it up the stairs, 8 of them, like Rocky Balboa! I thought we would have to carry him. He is a large human. It was cool to see that! We have Ocean Front , really cool.


----------



## UncleTu

Yesterday my son told me to grab a Corona beer case at the store. He said I could then call my boss and say "I can't come to work today because I have a case of Corona."


----------



## pottz

> Yesterday my son told me to grab a Corona beer case at the store. He said I could then call my boss and say "I can t come to work today because I have a case of Corona."
> 
> - UncleTu


good one ill have to try it.


----------



## controlfreak

I tell my employees to limit interaction outside of what is required to work or obtain food. Even then be very careful. Oh but we are they say. They have no idea that I can see their Facebook accounts and pay attention to what they talk about. When I don't go anywhere I don't. They say I didn't go anywhere…..except the 15 stores they bought X,Y and Z at.


----------



## controlfreak

Some of the schools here are talking about sending half the kids on Monday Tuesday and the other half on Thursday & Friday. When you ask what two working parents will do on the of days they say daycare. Great, that only adds another layer of contacts with kids from other schools. Its the law of unintended consequences.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Educational thoughts:*
I just found these pics on the net. This may be the new normal in education.

*This will be implemented for those who can't wear a mask- It looks like a pic from the Nuremberg trials. *








*
For those who remember pre-COVID back to school- now this is probably what it will look like in 2020*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



























*

New survey shows that 82% of parents are more worried about sending kids back to school than ever before. A quarter say they absolutely will not allow their children in a classroom.*

I am waiting to see- The schools are about to open…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is a pic of hope…*










*Mildred Geraldine "Gerri" Schappals is one of the few people in the world who has survived both. The 102-year-old New Englander lived through a severe bout of the flu during the 1918 pandemic as a baby. And now, a century later, punctuated by two bouts of cancer, Schappals also has recovered from covid-19 in the pandemic of 2020.*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Is this Crazy enough for Corona?

Reopened UK Safari Park has reports of Baboons "Carrying Knives & Chainsaws" sparking chaos. The destructive mischief-makers were previously infamous for nabbing objects from the cars of visitors, including side-view mirrors and windshield wipers. I wonder if they had Corona during the shutdown? Did it contribute to their insanity as it seems to be in the human populations?

https://www.zerohedge.com/health/baboons-prowl-uk-safari-park-carrying-knives-chainsaws-sparking-chaos?utm_campaign=&utm_content=ZeroHedge%3A+The+Durden+Dispatch&utm_medium=email&utm_source=zh_newsletter


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Annual Sturgis rally expecting 250K, stirring virus concerns*










https://apnews.com/0d75610e63ef911674297c509be80d4b

The businesses need the money generated to continue to stay open- as with the schools opening we can only wait and see…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Is this Crazy enough for Corona?
> 
> Reopened UK Safari Park has reports of Baboons "Carrying Knives & Chainsaws"
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I sure hope they are wearing eye-protection too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Annual Sturgis rally expecting 250K, stirring virus concerns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://apnews.com/0d75610e63ef911674297c509be80d4b
> 
> The businesses need the money generated to continue to stay open- as with the schools opening we can only wait and see…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is a real catch 22 :-( Would the local police tolerate outlaw bikers wearing masks if they wanted too? Sturgis should seal the deal if there was any doubt the US will have the most cases in this pandemic.

We planned to pass through Sturgis one year pulling the 5er just to see the place. I had not bothered to check the event dates. We started seeing lots of bikers about 100 miles west in Wyoming. At 50 miles we were seeing gangs of 100 to 200 out touring the area. Needless to say, I detoured. I doubt I could have pulled the 5er through the town that week.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Annual Sturgis rally expecting 250K, stirring virus concerns*










https://apnews.com/0d75610e63ef911674297c509be80d4b

That is a real catch 22 :-( Would the local police tolerate outlaw bikers wearing masks if they wanted too?* Sturgis should seal the deal if there was any doubt the US will have the most cases in this pandemic. *

We planned to pass through Sturgis one year pulling the 5er just to see the place. I had not bothered to check the event dates. We started seeing lots of bikers about 100 miles west in Wyoming. At 50 miles we were seeing gangs of 100 to 200 out touring the area. Needless to say, I detoured. I doubt I could have pulled the 5er through the town that week.

- TopamaxSurvivor

[/QUOTE]

*
+1 This will be one big petri dish. The 2 things that I'll be watching for will be COVID results and will there be any outreach supporting BLM groups? Otherwise, Sturgis like going to Mecca for bikers.*


----------



## pottz

> Is this Crazy enough for Corona?
> 
> Reopened UK Safari Park has reports of Baboons "Carrying Knives & Chainsaws" sparking chaos. The destructive mischief-makers were previously infamous for nabbing objects from the cars of visitors, including side-view mirrors and windshield wipers. I wonder if they had Corona during the shutdown? Did it contribute to their insanity as it seems to be in the human populations?
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/health/baboons-prowl-uk-safari-park-carrying-knives-chainsaws-sparking-chaos?utm_campaign=&utm_content=ZeroHedge%3A+The+Durden+Dispatch&utm_medium=email&utm_source=zh_newsletter
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor





> Is this Crazy enough for Corona?
> 
> Reopened UK Safari Park has reports of Baboons "Carrying Knives & Chainsaws" sparking chaos. The destructive mischief-makers were previously infamous for nabbing objects from the cars of visitors, including side-view mirrors and windshield wipers. I wonder if they had Corona during the shutdown? Did it contribute to their insanity as it seems to be in the human populations?
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/health/baboons-prowl-uk-safari-park-carrying-knives-chainsaws-sparking-chaos?utm_campaign=&utm_content=ZeroHedge%3A+The+Durden+Dispatch&utm_medium=email&utm_source=zh_newsletter
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


sounds like a fun place to visit bob,just bring your own weapon for defence-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Today we mask and no-masks among the population*

*The land with no face masks: Holland's top scientists say there's no solid evidence coverings work*

*A LAS Vegas gambler was removed from the famous 4 Queens casino in handcuffs after he went in without wearing a mask.*

*Yesterday- 1918 flu pandemic there was postest*. This is an interesting article with similar situations as we have today (with interesting pics) *The Mask Slackers of 1918*
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/03/us/mask-protests-1918.html?action=click&module=Top%20Stories&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## corelz125

Brian if that car full of huskies is anything like mine they are more on a pantry raid then a panty raid. I dont understand the over reaching of govt and taking away my freedom saying I have to wear a mask. The govt forces me to wear a seat belt in my car. Let's start protesting that too now.


----------



## pottz

as they say history repeats itself,sadly we learn nothing from it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> as they say history repeats itself,sadly we learn nothing from it.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Today we mask and no-masks among the population*
> 
> *The land with no face masks: Holland s top scientists say there s no solid evidence coverings work*
> 
> *A LAS Vegas gambler was removed from the famous 4 Queens casino in handcuffs after he went in without wearing a mask.*
> 
> *Yesterday- 1918 flu pandemic there was postest*. This is an interesting article with similar situations as we have today (with interesting pics) *The Mask Slackers of 1918*
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/03/us/mask-protests-1918.html?action=click&module=Top%20Stories&pgtype=Homepage
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nothing changed in a century of scientific research ;-) Human knowledge is said to double every 13 months, up from every 25 years at the end of WWII.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Brian if that car full of huskies is anything like mine they are more on a pantry raid then a panty raid. I dont understand the over reaching of govt and taking away my freedom saying I have to wear a mask. The govt forces me to wear a seat belt in my car. Let s start protesting that too now.
> 
> - corelz125


"Pantry Raid" would have been funnier, and a nice play on words too.

I saw a news item in the Daily Mail, survail vid, where some home invaders were breaking down the door of a house and a bulldog comes rushing out after the guys, there were four of them. They start running from the dog, the dog is after them, then goes directly after one guy. The dog saved the day, but I wonder what would have happened if one of these guys had just tossed a nice hunk of meat to the dog? Hard to say, depends on the dog I suppose.

I have four dogs, three Rateros(rat killers), and one very big Mallorcan sheep dog, and he is a bruiser. I do believe that three of the four would go after the meat. One of the rateros, a female, was nearly killed by another dog when she was a puppy. She is a psycho since that event, I think she would defend her territory first and foremost.

And C, there is tons of evidence to prove that seatbelts kill people! (Thats 100% a joke).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Seniors receive robot pets to help with quarantine loneliness*










*Video:*


----------



## pottz

> *Seniors receive robot pets to help with quarantine loneliness*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Video:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> *Seniors receive robot pets to help with quarantine loneliness*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Video:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


maybe a robot woman for the men though-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Those robot pets must be the 21st Century Teddy Bears, eh?

This might be a little too newsy? Not sure, definitely a Corona Crazy disaster expansion. I found it from last spring cleaning up the inbox. This crisis has taught us the true cost of doing business with China

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/this-crisis-has-taught-us-true-cost-of-doing-business-with-china/2020/04/20/cf5262a6-8324-11ea-878a-86477a724bdb_story.html?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&wpisrc=nl_opinions&utm_campaign=wp_opinions


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*maybe a robot woman for the men though-lol.*

- pottz
[/QUOTE]

I was thinking about it- The artificial people are here and getting more advanced just like our woodworking machines…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Those robot pets must be the 21st Century Teddy Bears, eh?
> 
> This might be a little too newsy? Not sure, definitely a Corona Crazy disaster expansion.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


They are becoming more advanced. The reason I found it interesting is I have a 93 yr old Mom who misses having a dog. I am going to speak to her about it and see what she thinks.

TopMax your posts are something I look forward to- never too newsy just informative, for I rarely come across the stuff you post. I get something out out it- keep on posting.


----------



## pottz

> Those robot pets must be the 21st Century Teddy Bears, eh?
> 
> This might be a little too newsy? Not sure, definitely a Corona Crazy disaster expansion. I found it from last spring cleaning up the inbox. This crisis has taught us the true cost of doing business with China
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/this-crisis-has-taught-us-true-cost-of-doing-business-with-china/2020/04/20/cf5262a6-8324-11ea-878a-86477a724bdb_story.html?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&wpisrc=nl_opinions&utm_campaign=wp_opinions
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


your good bob i wasn't banning them there was just one after the other there for a while.
yeah the chinese dont play fair,it's there game and they make the rules to suit *their *needs,yet we keep playing and wonder why we never win ?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL NIGHT OUT DAY - First Tuesday in August*










*National Night Out Day on the first Tuesday in August promotes police-community partnerships in neighborhoods across the country. The event focuses on the community and raising awareness through camaraderie. By improving area relationships, the hope is to make our neighborhoods safer.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The information that what it will look like in school is only just coming out- In the news, I found this.*









PHOENIX - Arizona's top health official said Tuesday the state would likely have coronavirus safety guidelines ready this week for schools to allow students back in the classroom.

I surmise that the students will be in masks or plastic shields. This is a generation to will have to adapt to learn with masks or shields.

Should you want to see more through a link to a school that has an opening pre-opening - quite interesting
https://www.ocala.com/news/20200803/marion-teachers-report-for-three-weeks-of-training

*Imagine learning through a shield and wearing a mask while observing the teacher in a colorful- animated- mask.
IMO- the masks in school should be uniform for both the students and school staff. If possible consider homeschooling- feel free to PM me to speak further on this.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BAR TALK- but in a Circle K convenience store*
6 people all social distancing and the conversation of it being a law? First, a person stated it is a Mandate, not a Law. I thanked my masked people and smiled through my mask.* I wanted to find out what is the difference between a law and a mandate?

*

https://www.fox43.com/video/news/health/a-political-expert-explains-the-difference-between-a-law-order-and-mandate-and-if-a-mask-mandate-can-be-enforced/521-2b8853f4-dd1c-4901-b065-d2a0f14052b1

I post this because there are city and states who are giving a $$$ fine for not wearing a mask!










*Protect your freedoms and the children for they are our future… *


----------



## corelz125

I think its going to be impossible to make any kid from pre k to 5th grade wear a mask all day long. They can't sit still for 4 minutes. It's the same thing at my jib everyone is supposed to be wearing them but hardly anybody is wearing them the right way all day long. Most of them are half off everyone or don't have one on at all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I think its going to be impossible to make any kid from pre k to 5th grade wear a mask all day long. They can t sit still for 4 minutes. It s the same thing at my jib everyone is supposed to be wearing them but hardly anybody is wearing them the right way all day long. Most of them are half off everyone or don t have one on at all.
> 
> - corelz125


THANK YOU for your thoughts- the children are society's future- I'll post later after my video orientation.
The question for me is? Go back or just stay home and post on LJocks…


----------



## pottz

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


good one.


----------



## pottz

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


good one.


> *BAR TALK- but in a Circle K convenience store*
> 6 people all social distancing and the conversation of it being a law? First, a person stated it is a Mandate, not a Law. I thanked my masked people and smiled through my mask.* I wanted to find out what is the difference between a law and a mandate?
> 
> *
> 
> https://www.fox43.com/video/news/health/a-political-expert-explains-the-difference-between-a-law-order-and-mandate-and-if-a-mask-mandate-can-be-enforced/521-2b8853f4-dd1c-4901-b065-d2a0f14052b1
> 
> I post this because there are city and states who are giving a $$$ fine for not wearing a mask!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Protect your freedoms and the children for they are our future… *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah some cities in socal will fine if you dont wear one in a public place,


----------



## corelz125

DW my kids are 10 and 7 so I'm right in the middle of this like you. Our school district actually sent out a survey on what parents want to do. Had 3 choices back to full time like before, online distance learning, or hybrid learning which is half and half. My 7 year old needs to be in the classroom. She doesn't do well with the distance learning. We chose hybrid, because it still has them going to school but with less people and less time. I'm not that comfortable with it that way but they do need some in person teaching.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW my kids are 10 and 7 so I m right in the middle of this like you. Our school district actually sent out a survey on what parents want to do. Had 3 choices back to full time like before, online distance learning, or hybrid learning which is half and half. My 7 year old needs to be in the classroom. She doesn t do well with the distance learning. We chose hybrid, because it still has them going to school but with less people and less time. I m not that comfortable with it that way but they do need some in person teaching.
> 
> - corelz125


I am sure more information on these school openings will be coming… The more people find out and then we will make decisions.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I was wondering why it is so clean these days ;-))


----------



## corelz125

I got a friend that says he's sanitized from the inside out from all the vodka he drinks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I got a friend that says he s sanitized from the inside out from all the vodka he drinks.
> 
> - corelz125


I have known a few that were probably as pure as driven snow ;-)

One time I had to call in sick with a hang over. Some of the guys from work had a party. The boss told me if I try to drink with the pros that will happen ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*See for Yourself: How Airplanes Are Cleaned Today* here is an article with a short video showing how an airplane is cleaned between flights.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/05/travel/coronavirus-airplane-cleaning.html?action=click&module=Editors%20Picks&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

After much much research, I have finallly pinpointed when the decline of America began!

It was when Johnny Carson was replaced on the Tonight Show by Jay Leno. Everything We complain about today is directly, indisputably, Jay Leno´s fault.

There was a sllight uptick in our favor when Leno was replaced by Conan O´Brien, but it was not sufficient to stem the tide of dumbosity.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> After much much research, I have finallly pinpointed when the decline of America began!
> 
> It was when Johnny Carson was replaced on the Tonight Show by Jay Leno. Everything We complain about today is directly, indisputably, Jay Leno´s fault.
> 
> There was a sllight uptick in our favor when Leno was replaced by Conan O´Brien, but it was not sufficient to stem the tide of dumbosity.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1 This led to the schism on late-night media- now we have the right Tucker Carlson and the left Stephen Colbert.
Before Johnny Carson, we had the infamous Jack Parr and when entropy starts then random disorder begins. As is in most things we have a rise- plateau- decline.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL UNDERWEAR DAY *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

A reach out to Little Black Duck-

I'll try some duck calls…


----------



## pottz

> A reach out to Little Black Duck-
> 
> I ll try some duck calls…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ya gotta pull a cork out of a bottle of wine,that will get his attention.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz I didn't post the duck mating calls out of respect to your forum post…*


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz I didn t post the duck mating calls out of respect to your forum post…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


why not it might turn him on ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Pottz I didn t post the duck mating calls out of respect to your forum post…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> why not it might turn him on ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Patience - I'll post something later…Duck's are cautious where they land. A short time ago there were pictures of roasted duck that were posted here…


----------



## DS

With interest rates near historic lows, construction is booming in Phoenix.
Also, houses are getting bigger.

I am currently working on a kitchen that is 16' wide by 29' long.
The Island is 5' wide by 18' long - one of the largest I have ever seen.
The ceiling is 16' tall and cabinets to 10' 6" high.
There are 22 rooms with cabinets in them in this house.

The flip side to all this work, is that some shops have had to close due to employees getting Covid.
Our Hafele rep says six shops in our area have the virus and there have been two deaths, both men in their mid-thirties and relatively healthy.

These are crazy times for sure.


----------



## pottz

> With interest rates near historic lows, construction is booming in Phoenix.
> Also, houses are getting bigger.
> 
> I am currently working on a kitchen that is 16' wide by 29' long.
> The Island is 5' wide by 18' long - one of the largest I have ever seen.
> The ceiling is 16' tall and cabinets to 10' 6" high.
> There are 22 rooms with cabinets in them in this house.
> 
> The flip side to all this work, is that some shops have had to close due to employees getting Covid.
> Our Hafele rep says six shops in our area have the virus and there have been two deaths, both men in their mid-thirties and relatively healthy.
> 
> These are crazy times for sure.
> 
> - DS


crazy the island alone is almost as big as my kitchen-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, I was pretty good with a duck call when I was a kid. Think I should try?

Adding another 100 square feet will make that kitchen bigger than the house on my parents farm.

There no way we will ever get to affordable housing again. Years a go there was an article in the Seattle Times about all the MickySoft employees on Lake Sammamish and the other Hi-Falootin' eastside areas. Mortgage payments, car payments and general live style kept them about 30 days away from bankruptcy.

Years ago I read about a researcher finding an isolated population of squirrels. He doubled the size of one nest. The other squirrels doubled the size of their nests. He observed them maintaining the larger nest size for a couple/ three years. He then started reducing the size of all the squirrel's nests back to normal size. The squirrels in that area would have no part of that! They maintained the larger nest sizes. I do not recall how many years he tried to return them to normal, but it was several. The squirrels never went back to normal. Considering the IQ of squirrels, humans are only slightly worse.


----------



## pottz

> DW, I was pretty good with a duck call when I was a kid. Think I should try?
> 
> Adding another 100 square feet will make that kitchen bigger than the house on my parents farm.
> 
> There no way we will ever get to affordable housing again. Years a go there was an article in the Seattle Times about all the MickySoft employees on Lake Sammamish and the other Hi-Falootin' eastside areas. Mortgage payments, car payments and general live style kept them about 30 days away from bankruptcy.
> 
> Years ago I read about a researcher finding an isolated population of squirrels. He doubled the size of one nest. The other squirrels doubled the size of their nests. He observed them maintaining the larger nest size for a couple/ three years. He then started reducing the size of all the squirrel's nests back to normal size. The squirrels in that area would have no part of that! They maintained the larger nest sizes. I do not recall how many years he tried to return them to normal, but it was several. The squirrels never went back to normal. Considering the IQ of squirrels, humans are only slightly worse.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah sadly most people in calif.couuldn't afford to buy the house they live in today,i bought mine in 92 for 260000 and todad i could get close to 800000.most of the young people are gonna have to wait for there parents to die and inherit a house,thats if it doesn't get reverse mortgaged to death.weve gotten to the point the next generation isn't better off than the previous one,very sad for the future.


----------



## DS

The hood is 13' from the counter to the ceiling - just for reference of scale.


----------



## pottz

> The hood is 13' from the counter to the ceiling - just for reference of scale.
> 
> - DS


it's so funny a lot of those million dollar homes with kitchens that cost more than my house the owners dont even cook.but hey they sure look impressive.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> yeah sadly most people in calif.couuldn t afford to buy the house they live in today,i bought mine in 92 for 260000 and todad i could get close to 800000.most of the young people are gonna have to wait for there parents to die and inherit a house,thats if it doesn t get reverse mortgaged to death.weve gotten to the point the next generation isn t better off than the previous one,very sad for the future.
> - pottz


It will be interesting to see what happens when Corona Crazy Rent Relief expires, the renters have no way to catch up and the owners run out of money to pay mortgages. The smart money is probably buying canvas and tent making stock, eh?

I have worked in a lot of commercial kitchens smaller than that. I didn't do much "general purpose" wiring such as lights and outlets. Those guys couldn't quite master the art interfacing fire protection and smoke removal with the HVAC system. One of the first things I learned about commercial kitchens was get half my money in advance to cover cash out of pocket expenses. Restaurants and lawyers are the 2 on high alert as non-payers. Real estate developers probably top them but I knew better than to work for them. Restaurants can't afford to pay and lawyers have more weasel clauses than Carter has liver pills. A kitchen that size should probably have to meet commercial fire code standards for the safety of neighborhood ;-)) I doubt if they do.

I believe history will remember the 21st century as "Second Dark Ages." ;-(


----------



## sansoo22

Years ago I lived over by Wichita, KS when Boeing, Ratheon, etc still had a big presence there. A high school buddy's parents ran a small finish carpenter business and worked on many houses in the area. One thing Wichita did was made sure any developer that was building new homes also built affordable homes. Because the airline manufacturing attracted a lot of young workers the city ensured that developers had to build affordable single family homes if they were going to build middle class or luxury homes. The few I toured were all ranch style around 1300 sq ft with a one or two car garage and unfinished basement space. This was around 2000 to 2002 and I want to say prices ranged from 110k to 140k depending on size and if the basement was finished out or not.

Its sad Boeing pulled up stakes there as the city itself was invested in making sure the workers had affordable homes.

Fast forward a few years around 2004 to 2006 when i was a laborer in KC and nothing was being built that anyone below the middle class with two incomes could afford. The superintendent on the lofts I was working on told me that the cost different in materials between affordable and luxury wasn't that much compared to what the developer could charge in sale or rent revenue. I didn't work construction long as I was in college but the whole time i was there I didn't work on a single unit that a full time journeyman laborer could afford. And at the time in KC if a laborer worked all year he was taking home about $52k a year.

Piss poor urban planning is one of the reasons I think the housing market is pricing people out entirely. KC is rotting from the inside from failed infrasturer as the suburbs keeping push farther and farther out. And nothing being built is in the 150 to 175k price range. We have giant swaths of smaller homes inside the city that could be renovated and sold at those prices if the city didn't have their head squarely placed up each others arses like a big stupid centipede with the brain power of Forest Gump.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For those of you who think "DS" is working for the upper class- then join me for a protest outside his shop
"Small Houses Matter" * (just kidding DS)

As a former AZ licensed general contractor (B-general)- What I have seen in the last 20 years in the Phoenix area- as for house construction and apartments… As for big houses as long as you have a money class of people then you get high-end construction. A trend that I am seeing "garden or patio homes. The land is a premium and houses are put together but give an impression "of a house".



















DS when that kitchen is finished can I come over and take a "selfie"?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## pottz

> *For those of you who think "DS" is working for the upper class- then join me for a protest outside his shop
> "Small Houses Matter" * (just kidding DS)
> 
> As a former AZ licensed general contractor (B-general)- What I have seen in the last 20 years in the Phoenix area- as for house construction and apartments… As for big houses as long as you have a money class of people then you get high-end construction. A trend that I am seeing "garden or patio homes. The land is a premium and houses are put together but give an impression "of a house".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well thats true we have to get away from the mcmansion thinking like we have in socal and start downsizing homes to what people need not want,because what people want is getting harder and harder to afford.hell sansoo is talking 150-175k range in socal you cant even get dirt at 50'x150' average for that.we need builders that are willing to build homes in the 800-1200 sq foot range and price them so people can afford them,kinda like after ww2 when the vets came home and needed a home,like the one i have that was 875 sq ft originally.home building trends need too change.


----------



## DS

> A kitchen that size should probably have to meet commercial fire code standards for the safety of neighborhood ;-)) I doubt if they do.
> 
> I believe history will remember the 21st century as "Second Dark Ages." ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yeah, I had to make some changes from the designer's sketches to comply with fire codes.

Somehow, about half the time, they want the sides to drop down immediately next to the range.
In this case, I had to move them 6" outward in each direction. The hash grid directly above the range is the non-combustible zone required to meet code.

If we didn't force code compliance, we could be found both financially and criminally liable in the event of a disaster.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *...like after ww2 when the vets came home and needed a home,like the one i have that was 875 sq ft originally.home building trends need too change.*
> 
> - pottz


+1 I grew up in one of those houses worked hard and I have a guest house in my side yard as big as my family home… Home is where you make it…


----------



## corelz125

Everyone "needs" the huge house now with 4 bathrooms and walk in closets. My house was built around 1920. We have no walk in closets. Families made due with houses like this then and back then they were families. A couple of kids the mother and father home every night. Now half of the time it's 2 or 3 people and they need more space. I have worked on some of the most expensive buildings in this country and the stories I have heard about people who buy these apartments and how much they pay and how little time they spend in them is ridiculous.


----------



## DS

Five oversized walk-in/get lost-in closets in this house. Two kitchens, three laundry rooms, two powder rooms and six bathrooms in addition to a giant master bath, home office, game room and a bar.

I'm sure I'm leaving something out.

Anyway, it's big. 
We get one or two of these gigantaur projects a year, ($4M to $5M) but the rest of the time we mostly do your basic, run of the mill, $1.5M to $2M homes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Five oversized walk-in/get lost-in closets in this house. Two kitchens, three laundry rooms, two powder rooms and six bathrooms in addition to a giant master bath, home office, game room and a bar.
> 
> I'm sure I'm leaving something out.
> 
> Anyway, it's big.
> We get one or two of these gigantaur projects a year, ($4M to $5M) but the rest of the time we mostly do your basic, run of the mill, $1.5M to $2M homes.
> 
> - DS


Again can I come over and take a "selfie" in front of the kitchen?


----------



## DS

I doubt that I'll even get to take a selfie in there. 
They like to keep me chained to my desk where I am most productive.

You'll have to wait for the magazine to come out, just like everybody else. (Haha)

Quite often, though, a "vanity project" like this will get published, though I am unaware of any plans to do so at this time.
It is on the lower-front face of Camelback mountain, which raises its cache' a little bit. So, good odds for getting published.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What I like recently - Tiny Houses…*










*To opulence: *










*Very similar to the wild west wagon trains- various types at all price levels.*


----------



## MSquared

+1 Many moons ago. I essentially "G.C.'d" a Park Avenue
apartment renovation in NYC. (My boss put his signature to the paperwork). Ridiculous amounts of money poured into what was originally a great space just to tear it out. The kind you see in old movies and that people try to 're-create' today. A shame! A full-blown, over the top kitchen for people who were afraid of a stove!
Just a few years ago, we stopped by a neighbors house for a beverage or two and sat in the kitchen for a bit. Viking and Sub-Zero appliances everywhere!! Being a decent cook, I said; "Wow! You must whip up some great meals here!".... They said 'not really we go out a lot, we don't cook much'. Then they decide to renovate… as in build a very large house in place of what was a low ranch. Beautiful house, very nice people. I find out they sold off the appliances for pennies on the dollar!! ...... I stayed in bed that day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> +1 Many moons ago. I essentially "G.C. d" a Park Avenue
> apartment renovation in NYC. (My boss put his signature to the paperwork). Ridiculous amounts of money poured into what was originally a great space just to tear it out. The kind you see in old movies and that people try to re-create today. A shame! A full-blown, over the top kitchen for people who were afraid of a stove!
> Just a few years ago, we stopped by a neighbors house for a beverage or two and sat in the kitchen for a bit. Viking and Sub-Zero appliances everywhere!! Being a decent cook, I said; "Wow! You must whip up some great meals here!".... They said not really we go out a lot, we don t cook much . Then they decide to renovate… as in build a very large house in place of what was a low ranch. Beautiful house, very nice people. I find out they sold off the appliances for pennies on the dollar!! ...... I stayed in bed that day.
> 
> - MSquared


+1 Even before the COVID… we could tell some stories as contractors.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of contractors, I was a painting contractor for 25 years. I cannot, for the life of me, envision how this this person managed to paint the entire inside of his/her car by accident. I mean, the paint got all the way to the dashboard. LOL.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Just catching up. Left Fla to vacation from retirement to see my family at the NJ shore only to be in a hurricane. Power out for a day, tornado touched down in Ship Bottom (btw Ship Bottom makes a nice curse word) which is a mile or so away. But it is nice on the ocean. Talk bout housing, you should see what is happening at the NJ shore. Houses when I was a kid where on cinderblocks, no dry wall just bare studs, no a/c etc. Now they are huge four season homes. 2 to 4 million each.

Watching the NJ Gov and NY gov fighting of income taxes this could get ugly. NJ is not commuting to NY and staying home to work, so where does the tax dollar go? Hope that is not too political.

In fla, we have indoor and outdoor kitchens, also, Four garages (no attic or basement) two on one side two on the other. Master bed rooms are bigger than the NYC apartment we had. (way bigger). Ft. Myers 50 square miles so there is plenty of affordable housing about a 30 to 45 min drive from work.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Talk bout housing, you should see what is happening at the NJ shore. Houses when I was a kid where on cinderblocks, no dry wall just bare studs, no a/c etc. Now they are huge four season homes. 2 to 4 million each.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Yeah, Petey, I saw that a couple years back when I took my daughter to the States for sweet 16 b-day present. We drove from Seaside Heights on down to Beach Haven, couldnt believe how many huge houses have gone in there. That was pretty much wasteland when I was a kid, just beach.


----------



## DS

DW, if it makes you feel better, I'll arrange a selfie in the 880 sf guest casita.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, if it makes you feel better, I'll arrange a selfie in the 880 sf guest casita.
> 
> - DS


Ha ha…...


----------



## pottz

> +1 Many moons ago. I essentially "G.C. d" a Park Avenue
> apartment renovation in NYC. (My boss put his signature to the paperwork). Ridiculous amounts of money poured into what was originally a great space just to tear it out. The kind you see in old movies and that people try to re-create today. A shame! A full-blown, over the top kitchen for people who were afraid of a stove!
> Just a few years ago, we stopped by a neighbors house for a beverage or two and sat in the kitchen for a bit. Viking and Sub-Zero appliances everywhere!! Being a decent cook, I said; "Wow! You must whip up some great meals here!".... They said not really we go out a lot, we don t cook much . Then they decide to renovate… as in build a very large house in place of what was a low ranch. Beautiful house, very nice people. I find out they sold off the appliances for pennies on the dollar!! ...... I stayed in bed that day.
> 
> - MSquared


had a customer that did high end homes and they would go in and tear out brand new kitchens with top of the line fixtures all the time.he saved all this stuff for years then built his house with their left overs and discards.one day i was building my kitchen and he asked if i needed pulls and knobs, isaid sure so he gave me about 50 brushed nickel pulls that cost 15.00 a each,he said they changed their mind and told him take if ya wont or throw away,they didn't care.he did 200k kitchens for people that rarely cooked.


----------



## DS

> DW, if it makes you feel better, I'll arrange a selfie in the 880 sf guest casita.
> 
> - DS
> 
> Ha ha…...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Don't mock the guest casita, it has a better kitchen than my house does… just sayin'


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, if it makes you feel better, I'll arrange a selfie in the 880 sf guest casita.
> 
> - DS
> 
> Ha ha…...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Don't mock the guest casita, it has a better kitchen than my house does… just sayin'
> 
> - DS


Communication error- I thought that you were referring to my casita, which has a beautiful kitchen that I built.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki August 6th and 9th*










This could be the start of the next "dark ages". I came across this article with photos that I have never seen before quite moving…
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/06/world/asia/hiroshima-nagasaki-japan-photos.html?action=click&module=Top%20Stories&pgtype=Homepage
I'll take this COVID19 over nuclear war-Give thanks for what you have today for it could be much worse…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just catching up. Left Fla to vacation from retirement to see my family at the NJ shore only to be in a hurricane. Power out for a day, tornado touched down in Ship Bottom (btw Ship Bottom makes a nice curse word) which is a mile or so away. But it is nice on the ocean. Talk bout housing, you should see what is happening at the NJ shore. Houses when I was a kid where on cinderblocks, no dry wall just bare studs, no a/c etc. Now they are huge four season homes. 2 to 4 million each.
> 
> Watching the NJ Gov and NY gov fighting of income taxes this could get ugly. NJ is not commuting to NY and staying home to work, so where does the tax dollar go? Hope that is not too political.
> 
> In fla, we have indoor and outdoor kitchens, also, Four garages (no attic or basement) two on one side two on the other. Master bed rooms are bigger than the NYC apartment we had. (way bigger). Ft. Myers 50 square miles so there is plenty of affordable housing about a 30 to 45 min drive from work.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1 I enjoyed your post and I could easily follow along, especially regarding coastal properties.


----------



## pottz

> *Atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki August 6th and 9th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This could be the start of the next "dark ages". I came across this article with photos that I have never seen before quite moving…
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/06/world/asia/hiroshima-nagasaki-japan-photos.html?action=click&module=Top%20Stories&pgtype=Homepage
> I ll take this COVID19 over nuclear war-Give thanks for what you have today for it could be much worse…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


started to check it out but you have to create an account so im gonna pass.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Problem with posting links nowadays… I am not going to post a link unless someone requests it. I think that more and more articles are doing this, maybe for data revenue. I'll stick with personal commentary.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My joke of the day:

Two 83 year old buddies used to be good golfers. But these days, one of them couldnt see very well and the other was getting a bit senile. They decided to go golfing one fine day, after a year of absence from the links.

First guy slams the ball real good but couldnt see where it landed. His buddy said,* "not to worry,"* because he had seen where the ball went. Halfway down the fairway, first guy says, *"did you see where my ball went?"* Buddy replies,* "I **sure did."* First guy says, *"Great, where is it?"* Buddy replies, *"I forget!"*


----------



## pottz

> Problem with posting links nowadays… I am not going to post a link unless someone requests it. I think that more and more articles are doing this, maybe for data revenue. I ll stick with personal commentary.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah i get em evreryday and half i cant read unless i join there service,which im sure there using to compile mailing lists to sell.


----------



## pottz

> My joke of the day:
> 
> Two 83 year old buddies used to be good golfers. But these days, one of them couldnt see very well and the other was getting a bit senile. They decided to go golfing one fine day, after a year of absence from the links.
> 
> First guy slams the ball real good but couldnt see where it landed. His buddy said,* "not to worry,"* because he had seen where the ball went. Halfway down the fairway, first guy says, *"did you see where my ball went?"* Buddy replies,* "I **sure did."* First guy says, *"Great, where is it?"* Buddy replies, *"I forget!"*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


good one,but i think im the second guy ? ;-(


----------



## sansoo22

> well thats true we have to get away from the mcmansion thinking like we have in socal and start downsizing homes to what people need not want,because what people want is getting harder and harder to afford.hell sansoo is talking 150-175k range in socal you cant even get dirt at 50×150 average for that.we need builders that are willing to build homes in the 800-1200 sq foot range and price them so people can afford them,kinda like after ww2 when the vets came home and needed a home,like the one i have that was 875 sq ft originally.home building trends need too change.
> 
> - pottz


Thankfully here in KC prices haven't gotten totally out of hand yet. We are heading in that direction though. A lot of bad trends in housing are going on all at once right now. Last I checked most new homes were costing around $300k which prices out any young working class families. The Baby Boomers are downsizing and leaving large older homes that are in desperate need of updates. These homes could be a good investment for younger families with some DIY know how but most are bought by investors or flippers. Investors rent it until it becomes a crap hole and flippers resell it for something close to a new home price. Since we still have plenty of wide open country outside of the city many recent retirees have decided to move just outside the city driving the prices of 5 acre plots through the roof.

I think 800 sq ft for a family of 3 is pretty darn small. I lived in one by myself for 7 yrs and it was awesome but the kitchen was really one person only at a time in there. In KC we should be able to get developers to build 1100 to 1300 sq ft homes with unfinished basements that a two income household can afford. As it is anything in that size that hits the market and is turn key ready sells in about 6 hrs. So the need is definitely there but its currently only being filled by flippers. And with a flipped home its a toss of the coin if the guys doing the work should actually be allowed to do that work or not. I've seen several that are spit polished turds when I was looking to buy last year.

To me its just a symptom of local politicians being completely out of touch with the needs of common people or they would know what median home sales vs median incomes in their districts looked like.


----------



## pottz

yeah in the L.A. area the politicians constantly cry and complain that not enough affordable housing is being built,well with all the fees and taxes the builders cant afford to do it.if they would stop squeezing them for every last nickle maybe we could get something done.so for the last several years weve had a glut of large multi units buildings going up,think 500-1000 units or more that rent for 2500 a month or more.it's a sad situation for young people starting out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Our future - the youth*










LOS ANGELES - Hype House, the physical location of a new content creator collective, is a Spanish-style mansion perched at the top of a hill on a gated street in Los Angeles.

Link- NYTimes…a good article.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/03/style/hype-house-los-angeles-tik-tok.html


----------



## MSquared

A bunch of soon to be ill idiots. (some of them a least) So sad, such young lives. And, the ones who survive vote! Is it the water in L.A. or is it just that their parents are 'stupider'?!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A bunch of soon to be ill idiots. (some of them a least) So sad, such young lives. And, the ones who survive vote! Is it the water in L.A. or is it just that their parents are stupider ?!
> 
> - MSquared


+1 Yet- Commerce is accommodating them in the workplace









...


----------



## pottz

i have a few millennials working for me and they just dont have much ambition to get ahead in life,when i offer overtime where they can can make extra money theyed rather just go home and play video games! most say they have no hope of getting ahead or ever owning a home,in many ways thats reality.todays generations are the first to not do better than there parents generation before them.the wealth divide is getting bigger and bigger and the middle class is shrinking fast.im just glad im not starting out fresh today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i have a few millennials working for me and they just dont have much ambition to get ahead in life,when i offer overtime where they can can make extra money theyed rather just go home and play video games! most say they have no hope of getting ahead or ever owning a home,in many ways thats reality.todays generations are the first to not do better than there parents generation before them.the wealth divide is getting bigger and bigger and the middle class is shrinking fast*.im just glad im not starting out fresh today.*
> 
> - pottz


+1 I agree, growing up in the post-WW2 economy had its advantages in some ways but we didn't have the social electronics that are available today. IMO take advantage of what is available and try to make it work. Keep your mind open and stay healthy…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Sturgis motorcycle rally update-

*The headlines from today- "We cannot stop people': 250,000 are expected at a South Dakota motorcycle rally"*










I guess we will find out how this fares out after the rally on them getting COVID19.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Utah protesters face charges with potential life sentence"*








Even though they may not actually go to prison but it will cost them $$$$ lawyers, bail and some time in jail. A criminal charge is a very expensive experience…

https://apnews.com/7e660cd8c172fca5cd49e703d74f92fc


----------



## controlfreak

Kids today that have money expect to buy as their first house one identical to what their parents have worked up to. Most have no concept of a starter house. The ones without money don't think they will ever have wealth and choose not to save a dime and want any item now even if it means using credit or payments. Saving a basic emergency fund is not worth the effort but a $1000 new phone is.


----------



## MSquared

+1


----------



## pottz

> Kids today that have money expect to buy as their first house one identical to what their parents have worked up to. Most have no concept of a starter house. The ones without money don t think they will ever have wealth and choose not to save a dime and want any item now even if it means using credit or payments. Saving a basic emergency fund is not worth the effort but a $1000 new phone is.
> 
> - controlfreak


thats the truth they line up overnight to get the newest iphone thats 1k but cry about not being to get a new 40k car.they think nothing about about thousand of dollars worth of video equipment.most have no or little savings living check to check.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and they would probably reply to your posts with…*


----------



## MSquared

My kids must be oppressed! We gave them used, cheap '98 and '99 'starter cars' when they got their licence as teenagers. They still have them and grateful for them. They're also paying their way. The next car is on them. I taught them the value of maintenance!


----------



## MSquared

Sturgis ….. There will be a whole lot of Harley's on the market cheap soon!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sturgis ….. There will be a whole lot of Harley s on the market cheap soon!
> 
> - MSquared


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*PURPLE HEART DAY* Purple Heart Day on August 7 commemorates the creation of the oldest American military decoration for military merit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Comeuppance- for those liberals at Star Bucks *

*EXCLUSIVE: STARBUCKS COMMISSIONS BLM SHIRTS - MADE IN HAITIAN SWEAT SHOPS KNOWN FOR ABUSING BLACK WORKERS* from InfoWars.com










https://www.infowars.com/exclusive-starbucks-commissions-blm-shirts-made-in-haitian-sweat-shops-known-for-abusing-black-workers/


----------



## MSquared

My Dad was awarded a Purple Heart for taking a bullet from a Nazi in a piiazza, or town square, while liberating Italy in WWII. It essentially exploded his left hip, He spent a year in a body cast. Germany loaded lots of toxic garbage in their bullets in those days. It took a long time to clean his wounds. You could still see shrapnel under his skin until the day he died. The Purple Heart medal is hanging on our wall now, along with many other of his medals. As a young kid, I wondered why he was so popular in the Italian neighborhood I grew up in. We're Irish. Then I 'got it'!!


----------



## sansoo22

My folks helped me with two cars. For my first they matched whatever I could save. I played sports so they knew I could only work weekends. As long as I kept my grades up, worked whenever I could without calling out or doing anything stupid they were willing to help. My first car was 11 yrs old and cost a whopping $2900 in 1996.

The second one they helped me with was for college. They couldn't afford to pay my tuition and my track scholarships dried up when I tore cartilage in my knee. They matched whatever trade in on my first car was to help me lease a new Tacoma. I lived at home while going to college and the nearest university was a 45 minute drive. My first car was not known to be extremely reliable and they worried about me getting stranded in the middle of nowhere. There were no towns between home and the city I went to school in.

That was the last thing they ever helped me with financially. Once that lease was up I was on my own. Im super grateful for the help I got. I try to repay them as best I can. I've done a lot of renovation work on their house. They buy materials and get free labor. It might be cranky labor but its free none the less.


----------



## pottz

> *and they would probably reply to your posts with…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha ha you remember that thread dont ya-lol.that kid needed his ass kicked.thats the attitude with todays kids,no respect and most are never taught any.


----------



## pottz

> My kids must be oppressed! We gave them used, cheap 98 and 99 starter cars when they got their licence as teenagers. They still have them and grateful for them. They re also paying their way. The next car is on them. I taught them the value of maintenance!
> 
> - MSquared


my first car was my moms old datsun,(yeah remember those) b210 station wagon,what young kid wants a station wagon,but hell it was freedom,well it was after i paid my dad 1500 bucks in payments for it.but i learned the value of a dollar,i was only making minimum wage of 2.50 hr back then.


----------



## pottz

> *PURPLE HEART DAY* Purple Heart Day on August 7 commemorates the creation of the oldest American military decoration for military merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


may god bless all that earned one.


----------



## pottz

> My Dad was awarded a Purple Heart for taking a bullet from a Nazi in a piiazza, or town square, while liberating Italy in WWII. It essentially exploded his left hip, He spent a year in a body cast. Germany loaded lots of toxic garbage in their bullets in those days. It took a long time to clean his wounds. You could still see shrapnel under his skin until the day he died. The Purple Heart medal is hanging on our wall now, along with many other of his medals. As a young kid, I wondered why he was so popular in the Italian neighborhood I grew up in. We re Irish. Then I got it !!
> 
> - MSquared


god bless that man,that is a true hero not like they calll some sports stars these days.guys like your dad are gone today,that man gave his life and probably never asked for anything from anyone ever.


----------



## bandit571

> *PURPLE HEART DAY* Purple Heart Day on August 7 commemorates the creation of the oldest American military decoration for military merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


have 3 of them….among other things


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*To those who received those distinguished metals-*


----------



## MSquared

Bandit - Thank you for your service !! You would have had great conversations with my Dad!

Pottz - He never looked for praise or approval. He did things that were beyond ones conception of his abilities, and got them done. Of course, my brother and I learned carpentry, plumbing, electrical work among many other things at a young age. Cooking among them. I cursed him (under my breath) for having me swing a hammer putting an extension on the house while I wanted to play baseball with friends. A 10-11 y.o. swinging a hammer while straddling rafters! Until one day he 'recruited' a buddy of mine to pour some concrete with us. I was furious! My friend said, after we were done, something to the effect of 'I wish I had a Dad I could do things with'. His Dad died at an early age, leaving his Mother and brother to fend for themselves. That completely changed my attitude! I certainly lightened up after that and saw the value of what he was teaching me. As for the war, he only spoke of the rare humorous parts. Never the horror.


----------



## pottz

> *PURPLE HEART DAY* Purple Heart Day on August 7 commemorates the creation of the oldest American military decoration for military merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> have 3 of them….among other things
> 
> - bandit571


well may i say i have a deep appreciation for your service my friend,and may god bless and look over you.*THANK YOU!!!!*


----------



## pottz

> Bandit - Thank you for your service !! You would have had great conversations with my Dad!
> 
> Pottz - He never looked for praise or approval. He did things that were beyond ones conception of his abilities, and got them done. Of course, my brother and I learned carpentry, plumbing, electrical work among many other things at a young age. Cooking among them. I cursed him (under my breath) for having me swing a hammer putting an extension on the house while I wanted to play baseball with friends. A 10-11 y.o. swinging a hammer while straddling rafters! Until one day he recruited a buddy of mine to pour some concrete with us. I was furious! My friend said, after we were done, something to the effect of I wish I had a Dad I could do things with . His Dad died at an early age, leaving his Mother and brother to fend for themselves. That completely changed my attitude! I certainly lightened up after that and saw the value of what he was teaching me. As for the war, he only spoke of the rare humorous parts. Never the horror.
> 
> - MSquared


 i know what your talking about,the *greatest* dont talk about it,humble men that did what their country ask of them,thinking only about duty and not what they would get from it,but what they could do for their country. it's sad but thats a long gone time in our history.i fear dying and watching a great america die with me…......peace jocks and may god bless you and yours.


----------



## MrWolfe

LOL
you can't get away from Ted even if you try (I block all the spammers as I see them, then report as spam).
Been a serious uptick of spam here lately. At least there is a face to the name now.
Jon


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This filthy SPAM was posted during our military celebration - Purple Heart. Why even talk about TED?


----------



## pottz

> This filthy SPAM was posted during our military celebration - Purple Heart. Why even talk about TED?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ditto [email protected]#K teds woodworking!!!!!!!!! flagged.


----------



## waho6o9

> *PURPLE HEART DAY* Purple Heart Day on August 7 commemorates the creation of the oldest American military decoration for military merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> have 3 of them….among other things
> 
> - bandit571


Thank you for your serivce Bandit.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I just found out my Grandfather, a lifelong Republican, is going to vote for Sleepy Joe Biden. My Grandfather wouldnt do this if he was still alive.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Tomorrow is out last day at the shore. Spectacular day today. Ocean sounds awesome. Looking forward to getting home, playing golf and making something. My dawg wants to buys something for me, what tool should he buy? He is thinking of a hand tool. Any ideas? The EZ EDGE review caught his eye He decided against it.


----------



## controlfreak

> I just found out my Grandfather, a lifelong Republican, is going to vote for Sleepy Joe Biden. My Grandfather wouldnt do this if he was still alive.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Good one!

I wonder how many parents will say "I never received a ballot" after their basement dwelling no job Antifa kid got to the ballots first. It will happen along with every vacant address having multiple voters. And if it takes years to sort out Nancy becomes president. It's the plan all along.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I just found out my Grandfather, a lifelong Republican, is going to vote for Sleepy Joe Biden. My Grandfather wouldnt do this if he was still alive.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Good one!
> 
> I wonder how many parents will say "I never received a ballot" after their* basement dwelling no job Antifa kid* got to the ballots first. It will happen along with every vacant address having multiple voters. And if it takes years to sort out Nancy becomes president. It s the plan all along.
> 
> - controlfreak


Also a good one, akthough I would have added something along the lines of "idiots," but cleverer bigly.

That may be Pelosis plan, but i think it will be the Demo VP who is elected President after Biden removes himself from office due to health "concerns." That is, if they can manage to cheat señor Trump and steal it.


----------



## meckyzzz

The situations are getting worse day by day…We need quick recovery from this pandemic situations.


----------



## bandit571

A place called Tammanany Hall, used to have a sign posted round the city…"Vote Early, Vote Often, return here for a beer!"

Sitting here, having a nice steaming bowl of Smoked Sausage & Beef (SPICY!) Pho.


----------



## oldnovice

> *PURPLE HEART DAY* Purple Heart Day on August 7 commemorates the creation of the oldest American military decoration for military merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I never met him and, either did his daughter, as he was kiled in action in France just prior to the end of WWII but he was my father in law I whish I could have known. He was not supposed to be in the army because of heart condition but persevered to the end.

*Sargent Gary Woodard in service to our country was awarded the purple heart posthumously.*


----------



## corelz125

A High School English Teacher reminds her class of tomorrow's final exam. She tells the class that there would be no excuse for not showing up, except for a serious injury or illness, or a death in the student's immediate family. One smart-ass jock in the back of the room asks, "What about extreme sexual exhaustion?" The entire class does its best to stifle their laughter and snickering. When silence is restored the teacher smiles sympathetically at the student, shakes her head, and sweetly says, "Not an excuse. You can use your other hand to write with."


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Good one, C125!


----------



## rockusaf

> my first car was my moms old datsun,(yeah remember those) b210 station wagon,what young kid wants a station wagon,but hell it was freedom,well it was after i paid my dad 1500 bucks in payments for it.but i learned the value of a dollar,i was only making minimum wage of 2.50 hr back then.
> 
> - pottz


Funny, my first car was a Datsun 210 station wagon as well, sort of a gold color, bought from my parents when my Mom got a new car. It was stolen 3 times and I got it back each time, got real good at replacing the door locks and steering column ignition lock. My 2nd car was a red Datsun extra cab pickup bought from my parents when my Dad got a new truck. Made monthly payments to them just like I would have to a bank, probably more afraid of missing a payment to them than a bank. 3rd vehicle was a 1991 C1500 short bed, bought brand new and to this day it is still my daily driver.

Rock


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*More mass gatherings… but this time on the water*









*
Raft Off on Lake St. Clair defies ban on gatherings of 250-plus people*
Jobbie Crew, the adult-oriented, boat-party club, is hosting its 16th annual Raft Off event Saturday at Muscamoot Bay, Lake St. Clair, in spite of Gov. Gretchen Whitmer's latest executive order prohibiting gatherings of over 250 people.


----------



## MSquared

Having had been an avid power boater since my teenage years ( haven't had a boat for many years now. Whew!) and having done quite a bit of long distance sailing with friends, there is one constant. There are a disproportionate amount of idiots out there!! (see above) A good amount of boating skills is avoiding them!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Witness, checkmate by Trump! One of the greatest end-arounds of all time. Absolutely crushed Pelosi and Schumer. Election- Won! Something like 25% more per week, and those people on the left who actually work will take it and still hate him. LOL.

So glad I just bought 10 more ounces of shiny metal today, its gonna go boom! up, up, and away on Monday.

Now, if we only had someone like that on this side of the lake.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

As for the executive order- yes they were signed but hold on there is more to the story…
*"It remains unclear what authority Mr. Trump has to act on his own and redirect funds and how effective those orders could be without federal spending. But the president's orders reflected the extent of the divide between White House officials and top congressional Democrats as crucial benefits have expired and with no relief in sight."*

I post this because it will benefit me and I hope for the benefits, but I've been around the block both with politicians and the gold and silver market.


----------



## pottz

> Good one, C125!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


love it


----------



## pottz

> As for the executive order- yes they were signed but hold on there is more to the story…
> *"It remains unclear what authority Mr. Trump has to act on his own and redirect funds and how effective those orders could be without federal spending. But the president's orders reflected the extent of the divide between White House officials and top congressional Democrats as crucial benefits have expired and with no relief in sight."*
> 
> I post this because it will benefit me and I hope for the benefits, but I ve been around the block both with politicians and the gold and silver market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i think he's just sick of the bickering between republicans and dems not getting anything done once again so he took action on his own,although is it legal and will it stick ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> As for the executive order- yes they were signed but hold on there is more to the story…
> *"It remains unclear what authority Mr. Trump has to act on his own and redirect funds and how effective those orders could be without federal spending. But the president's orders reflected the extent of the divide between White House officials and top congressional Democrats as crucial benefits have expired and with no relief in sight."*
> 
> I post this because it will benefit me and I hope for the benefits, but I ve been around the block both with politicians and the gold and silver market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i think he s just sick of the bickering between republicans and dems not getting anything done once again so he took action on his own,although is it legal and will it stick ?
> 
> - pottz


Pottz- I could have added more but out of respect of this long-running forum- let's stay out of politics.

C125- You joke was the best! Thx


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL HAPPINESS HAPPENS DAY *


----------



## pottz

> *NATIONAL HAPPINESS HAPPENS DAY *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


so true i see so many chasing the big dollars thinking thats gonna buy happiness,and they never find it.just enjoy what you have and make the most of it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

If they fight it, President wins. If thet dont fight it, President wins. And that is all. Whether it was a calculated move to gain another term and void the opposition, or whether it was done to help the average Joe, doesnt matter, the average Joe will benefit, and benefit almost immediately.

As far as the PM market, now is not at all like any time before.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A High School English Teacher reminds her class of tomorrow s final exam. She tells the class that there would be no excuse for not showing up, except for a serious injury or illness, or a death in the student s immediate family. One smart-ass jock in the back of the room asks, "What about extreme sexual exhaustion?" The entire class does its best to stifle their laughter and snickering. When silence is restored the teacher smiles sympathetically at the student, shakes her head, and sweetly says, "Not an excuse. You can use your other hand to write with."
> 
> - corelz125


Good one ;-)) Some of the kids I went to school with said if you play with yourself, hair will grow on the palm of your hand. One of the guys popped his hand open to check ;-)) ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Having had been an avid power boater since my teenage years ( haven t had a boat for many years now. Whew!) and having done quite a bit of long distance sailing with friends, there is one constant. There are a disproportionate amount of idiots out there!! (see above) A good amount of boating skills is avoiding them!
> 
> - MSquared


Probably about right or maybe a little short on idiots. Their numbers are expanding. 
https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/iq-rates-are-dropping-many-developed-countries-doesn-t-bode-ncna1008576


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*12TH YEAR ANNIVERSARY ON LUMBERJOCKS*
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/310612

A tribute to "A-1 jim" a true Ljock legend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self edit


----------



## pottz

> *12TH YEAR ANNIVERSARY ON LUMBERJOCKS*
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/310612
> 
> A tribute to "A-1 jim" a true Ljock legend.
> 
> i would agree and say he's the patriarch of lumber jocks.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## corelz125

I thought of you DW when I posted that one. Marty are you by the Jones beach area where the boats are usually jammed together where oak beach inn was?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *12TH YEAR ANNIVERSARY ON LUMBERJOCKS*
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/310612
> 
> A tribute to "A-1 jim" a true Ljock legend.
> 
> *i would agree and say he s the patriarch of lumber jocks.*
> 
> - pottz


UPDATE- Pottz and I just paid congrats to A-1 Jim. It was great to walk with Pottz to pay congratulations. As for who is our patriotic here on LJocks? For me- CNC, "D S" , for wit and intelligence "Rich", for friendship and support, which he shares with all- "Pottz"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I thought of you DW when I posted that one. Marty are you by the Jones beach area where the boats are usually jammed together where oak beach inn was?
> 
> - corelz125


*+ Thank you This will be shared…*

Ps I LOVE the stay at the beach updates, for I have no one to share their vacations- be careful of sharks.


----------



## MSquared

Corelz - Not Far. In recent years, I used to Surf Cast in that area at Sore Thumb. It got crowded. We bailed. Still get my 4WD permit every year. Haaa!! Crazy memories of the OBI! They used to have great Sunday Brunch there. Especially great if you woke up in the parking lot in your car or face down on the pavement or sand! Never found myself in that situation,. I was a working man. Fun to watch though! They had a hose. There was a guy that had a boat and built a Golf Tee on top of it. It started out as a putting green, that didn't work out …. waves and all! I'll PM you.


----------



## pottz

> *12TH YEAR ANNIVERSARY ON LUMBERJOCKS*
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/310612
> 
> A tribute to "A-1 jim" a true Ljock legend.
> 
> *i would agree and say he s the patriarch of lumber jocks.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> UPDATE- Pottz and I just paid congrats to A-1 Jim. It was great to walk with Pottz to pay congratulations. As for who is our patriotic here on LJocks? For me- CNC, "D S" , for wit and intelligence "Rich", for friendship and support, which he shares with all- "Pottz"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well im not sure about me dw,but i try.now for the humor catagory it's #1 LBD or for those that love the guy,little black duck or those that are "intimate" with him,duckie!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- so many but yes, LittleBlackDuck (LBD) +1


----------



## MSquared

DW - An Island +Many Miles of Beach +Atlantic Ocean = Sharks! This is not news! But, it sells advertising….

Ah! Haven't though about this in quite some time. Many years ago. In the area we used to water ski in. on the shallow waters of the North Shore. Obviously in my very younger days! There were shark sightings. Everyone familiar with the area knew that they were Sand Sharks. No teeth. They fed off the bottom. Rarely came up. You could step on one and they'd just scoot away. Some rich lady (Political Fundraiser) saw one and the County came out with helicopters hunting and shooting them. Did a good bit of damage to the ecosystem. Did she care?! I think not!


----------



## corelz125

Pottz you hurt the one feeling I have I didn't even get an honorable mention for humor. It depends on the topic with who's a top shelf guy on here. When it comes to hand tools DonW is one of the best. Turning and a designing a jig or tool Jim Jakosh is one of the best.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz you hurt the one feeling I have I didn t even get an honorable mention for humor. It depends on the topic with who s a top shelf guy on here. When it comes to hand tools DonW is one of the best. Turning and a designing a jig or tool Jim Jakosh is one of the best.
> 
> - corelz125


hey buudy i think we need categories for humor,lbd for off the cuff BS and corelz for classic jokes.is that fair? you both keep me goin.LBD you out their…....i know you are,cmon buddy speak up and take a bow!!!!


----------



## controlfreak

I think Trump out maneuvered the Dems. The only choice they have is to sue to stop benefits from reaching the people that need them. That in turn can be replayed for election footage over and over.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The only way to be healthy in 2020


----------



## pottz

> The only way to be healthy in 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


perfect im already there,it's my lifestyle totally. ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL BOOK LOVERS DAY *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*ANTIFA GETS BEAT DOWN AFTER INVADING SUBURBAN NEIGHBORHOOD - VIDEO*
"Nobody wants Antifa in the neighborhood, nobody wants them here."

To see video-
https://www.infowars.com/antifa-gets-beat-down-after-invading-suburbs-video/


----------



## pottz

> *ANTIFA GETS BEAT DOWN AFTER INVADING SUBURBAN NEIGHBORHOOD - VIDEO*
> "Nobody wants Antifa in the neighborhood, nobody wants them here."
> 
> To see video-
> https://www.infowars.com/antifa-gets-beat-down-after-invading-suburbs-video/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i love it people are tired of that [email protected]#t it's time real americans take back our country.there all a bunch of unemployed bums that contribute nothing to america,they love all the free stuff the government gives out though but they dont want police telling them what to do.well in this case the people told them what to do!!!


----------



## pottz

hey what are you guys doin tonight,in sittin on my patio got the smoker full of baby backs sippin some pino gris, getting read for some good eats listening to some soft rock.peace my friends.


----------



## corelz125

Finished eating now having some Goslings black seal rum.


----------



## pottz

> Finished eating now having some Goslings black seal rum.
> 
> - corelz125


ribs are in the belly had those with a nice zin.chillin by the fire.


----------



## oldnovice

Trumpelstilskin is just trying buy some votes as he is in deeeeep!
He is just giving money back we *ALL* paid at one time or another!


----------



## corelz125

I can't do wine no matter what color or blend or how or where it was made. I don't enjoy the taste of it. I stick with beer, dark rum, or bourbon/whiskey.
It's funny when people say Trump is giving us a stimulus check. That money didn't come out of his bank account it came out of my paycheck.


----------



## pottz

> I can t do wine no matter what color or blend or how or where it was made. I don t enjoy the taste of it. I stick with beer, dark rum, or bourbon/whiskey.
> It s funny when people say Trump is giving us a stimulus check. That money didn t come out of his bank account it came out of my paycheck.
> 
> - corelz125


i wish i liked beer but it just doesn't work for me,but whiskey yeah i can do that,started when i was about 5 stealing sips out of grandpas drinks-lol.wine is expensive!

trump oh hell yeah he's buying votes and it was a smart move on his part,the dems and repubs are both pissed im sure but if they stop it and they can,they will look like they dont care about those that need it.most think he's done but come election time im not betting againts him,wait and see!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tonight- since it is book day- I will open my Bible and read a bit. *

*Matthew 18:15 
"If your brother sins against you, go and tell him his fault, between you and him alone. If he listens to you, you have gained your brother."*

*
Titus 3:10
As for a person who stirs up division, after warning him once and then twice, have nothing more to do with him,*


----------



## pottz

> *Tonight- since it is book day- I will open my Bible and read a bit. *
> 
> *Matthew 18:15
> "If your brother sins against you, go and tell him his fault, between you and him alone. If he listens to you, you have gained your brother."*
> 
> *
> Titus 3:10
> As for a person who stirs up division, after warning him once and then twice, have nothing more to do with him,*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw sounds like this is directed toward me? LOL!!!!


----------



## corelz125

That's like my wife she can't stand beer but likes wine and whiskey. Haha don't think it was directed at you sounds more like Trump.


----------



## pottz

> That s like my wife she can t stand beer but likes wine and whiskey. Haha don t think it was directed at you sounds more like Trump.
> 
> - corelz125





> That s like my wife she can t stand beer but likes wine and whiskey. Haha don t think it was directed at you sounds more like Trump.
> 
> - corelz125


no i gotta admit,it could be me-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That s like my wife she can t stand beer but likes wine and whiskey. Haha don t think it was directed at you sounds more like Trump.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Tonight- since it is book day- I will open my Bible and read a bit. *
> 
> *Matthew 18:15
> "If your brother sins against you, go and tell him his fault, between you and him alone. If he listens to you, you have gained your brother."*
> 
> *
> Titus 3:10
> As for a person who stirs up division, after warning him once and then twice, have nothing more to do with him,*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *dw sounds like this is directed toward me? LOL!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


*Not you but to all of us…*


----------



## pottz

*CHEERS JOCKS!!!!-LOL* live life like it's your last day,have no regrets and love the ones your with-peace!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Australia Reports Coronavirus Fatalities in Its Deadliest Day*
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/australia-reports-17-coronavirus-fatalities-in-its-deadliest-day/ar-BB17JVPy

*RobC and LBD any updates?*










*as LBD says "drivel"...*


----------



## pottz

yeah RC where is he been,missing in action these days? rc has a lot of family stuff that keeps him very busy.he's doing very well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Let us give thanks- Not to post-political but to take time to share thanks for what we are experiencing during COVID?

1.Thank God for blessing me not ging back into the face-face classroom.
2. To people who listen and post your ideas and thoughts…
3. Pottz who started this thread and to you other people, for we are in this together*
*
hint: Corelez125- this is your cue to post a joke…*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> *CHEERS JOCKS!!!!-LOL* live life like it s your last day,have no regrets and love the ones your with-peace!!!
> 
> - pottz


Well said!


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1


----------



## Peteybadboy

Cheers Potz a day late. I am a JWB scotch drinker, like a vodka martini or 2, Red wine I love w a steak. Just pulled into the exotic Pooler Ga. a Dawg friendly hotel. Cocktail from our traveling bar in hand. Stay safe people


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL SHAPEWEAR DAY - August 10*










or










*As for social unrest*, the media is "full circle" but the major concern for me is "schools reopening" again the media is all over the board… from the Big 10 canceling football to students not wear the "mask" while traveling the hallways, then the schools are closing as quickly as they are opening-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Cheers Potz a day late. I am a JWB scotch drinker, like a vodka martini or 2, Red wine I love w a steak. Just pulled into the exotic Pooler Ga. a Dawg friendly hotel. Cocktail from our traveling bar in hand. Stay safe people
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*
Question: Is Pottz a bail/bondsman? *
*Georgia DUI Laws* https://dui.findlaw.com/dui-laws-resources/georgia-dui-laws.html










*and their food….*









*
Your vacation updates are enjoyable… keep posting*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Trumpelstilskin is just trying buy some votes as he is in deeeeep!
> He is just giving money back we *ALL* paid at one time or another!
> 
> - oldnovice


*and it is said that he wants to be on Mt Rushmore..*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Covid Chasers: The Nurses Fighting Coronavirus From Hot Spot to Hot Spot*

https://www.weeklytimesnow.com.au/news/world/covid-chasers-the-nurses-fighting-coronavirus-from-hot-spot-to-hot-spot/video/9eb016dc7bc51e151342ae29184bf308

*Video 5 stars… but this our true reality COVID… For these people, our are medical hero's…*


----------



## DS

This almost works! If only you could figure out how the part below the chin attaches…



> - pottz


----------



## DS

Btw, the overnight low temp this morning was 90 degrees in Phoenix… toasty day, toasty week coming up.


----------



## corelz125

A game warden was driving down the road when he came upon a boy carrying a wild turkey under his arm. He stopped and asked the boy, "Where did you get that turkey?" The boy replied, "What turkey?" The game warden said, "That turkey you're carrying under your arm." The boy looks down and said, "Well, lookee here, a turkey done roosted under my arm!" The game warden said, "Now look, you know turkey season is closed, so whatever you do to that turkey, I'm going to do to you. If you break his leg, I'm gonna break your leg. If you break his wing, I'll break your arm. Whatever you do to him, I'll do to you. So, what are you gonna do with him?" The little boy said, "I guess I'll just kiss his ass and let him go!"


----------



## bandit571

Methinks these 2 have the right idea..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A game warden was driving down the road when he came upon a boy carrying a wild turkey under his arm. He stopped and asked the boy, "Where did you get that turkey?" The boy replied, "What turkey?" The game warden said, "That turkey you re carrying under your arm." The boy looks down and said, "Well, lookee here, a turkey done roosted under my arm!" The game warden said, "Now look, you know turkey season is closed, so whatever you do to that turkey, I m going to do to you. If you break his leg, I m gonna break your leg. If you break his wing, I ll break your arm. Whatever you do to him, I ll do to you. So, what are you gonna do with him?" The little boy said, "I guess I ll just kiss his ass and let him go!"
> 
> - corelz125


*
+1 I nominate you for our Corona Crazy Joke Meister *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Methinks these 2 have the right idea..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


+1 from a cat person


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL PRESIDENTIAL JOKE DAY
I suggest that we pass on this one*









*

NATIONAL SON'S AND DAUGHTER'S DAY*









*
If you have children treasure them, not only today but always. 2016 I lost a daughter (age 32) and son (36) there are a few other Ljocks who have had this happen- as the saying goes, life goes on. Their memories will never be forgotten. Treasure what you have and enjoy them…*


----------



## pottz

> A game warden was driving down the road when he came upon a boy carrying a wild turkey under his arm. He stopped and asked the boy, "Where did you get that turkey?" The boy replied, "What turkey?" The game warden said, "That turkey you re carrying under your arm." The boy looks down and said, "Well, lookee here, a turkey done roosted under my arm!" The game warden said, "Now look, you know turkey season is closed, so whatever you do to that turkey, I m going to do to you. If you break his leg, I m gonna break your leg. If you break his wing, I ll break your arm. Whatever you do to him, I ll do to you. So, what are you gonna do with him?" The little boy said, "I guess I ll just kiss his ass and let him go!"
> 
> - corelz125


winner winner turkey dinner


----------



## corelz125

Sorry to hear that DW.


----------



## pottz

> A game warden was driving down the road when he came upon a boy carrying a wild turkey under his arm. He stopped and asked the boy, "Where did you get that turkey?" The boy replied, "What turkey?" The game warden said, "That turkey you re carrying under your arm." The boy looks down and said, "Well, lookee here, a turkey done roosted under my arm!" The game warden said, "Now look, you know turkey season is closed, so whatever you do to that turkey, I m going to do to you. If you break his leg, I m gonna break your leg. If you break his wing, I ll break your arm. Whatever you do to him, I ll do to you. So, what are you gonna do with him?" The little boy said, "I guess I ll just kiss his ass and let him go!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *
> +1 I nominate you for our Corona Crazy Joke Meister *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ive already ordered the trophy-but wait, ill need your "real" name to put on it-lol. you do want your real name on it,right?


----------



## pottz

> *NATIONAL PRESIDENTIAL JOKE DAY
> I suggest that we pass on this one*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> NATIONAL SON'S AND DAUGHTER'S DAY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> If you have children treasure them, not only today but always. 2016 I lost a daughter (age 32) and son (36) there are a few other Ljocks who have had this happen- as the saying goes, life goes on. Their memories will never be forgotten. Treasure what you have and enjoy them…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


why pass ill bet corelz has a few to throw on the fire-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> " The little boy said, "I guess I ll just kiss his ass and let him go!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *winner winner turkey dinner*
> 
> - pottz


*
Question: is he our* Corona Crazy Joke Meister*? just say'in for he doesn't post bikini-clad face masks memes… Pottz may I suggest that you pick a monthly "Corona Crazy Joke Meister" and my vote for August is C125 but to others please post… The final decision is to be made by Pottz*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sorry to hear that DW.
> 
> - corelz125


Thank you and to others keep posting positive humor…


----------



## MSquared

Bwaaaaaaa!!

And +1 on cats ….. Like the one at my feet right now!


----------



## MSquared

DW - So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW - So sorry to hear of your loss.
> 
> - MSquared


Thx- let us stay together and deal with COVID19- news we can get but I wish we could get more input from TopMax, Brian, and others from where they live in there surrounding areas. 





Ps. Did Petey make it home from Georgia?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz your forum is going to "cats"!*










Black Cats Matter


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*School update from AZ Then what do you do? Deputize the janitorial staff?*

https://ktar.com/story/3481512/sharpe-school-is-best-for-kids-unless-its-unrecognizable-and-inconsistent/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

- Donald Trump, before his election in 2016, on wife Melania Trump's Republican National Convention speech

"No matter how tough it gets, however, I have no intention of becoming a lame-duck president. Unless, of course, Cheney accidentally shoots me in the leg."

- George H.W. Bush, a week after vomiting on Japanese Prime Minister Kiichi Miyazawa at dinner in Tokyo in 1992

"With so much focus on the presidential election, I've been feeling a little lonely these days. I'm so desperate for attention, I almost considered holding a news conference."

*and more wit than humor- *
*
- Herbert Hoover, when asked what retired presidents do

"You won't need a visa, but I may need one - I was thinking of going up to the Congress."*

*only because it is National Presidents Day*


----------



## oldnovice

*Desert_Woodworker*, I understand you pain and am greatly sorry for your loss as I lost my oldest son December 27, 2018. He was only 49 years old and passed because of a sepis, possibly due to his numerous dialysis treatments.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Went to my Coloradoan friend´s house for a BBQ the other night. We got drunk and talked politics. He is libertarian/liberal. I am libertarian/conservative. He is Yale, I am not Ivy League at all. He got so mad at me his head almost exploded a couple times. At one point he said he wanted to punch me in the face. I told him he needed a time-out. He went to water the vegetable garden. I took over grill duty. When he came back, he aggresively shook my hand and said, thanks man, it is so nice to have an interesting conversation with someone these days.

Then he added, but I think some of the things you say are dangerous. I said, dangerous! to whom? I live totally off-grid, in the middle of nowhere(which is really the center of everywhere), with donkeys and dogs, cats and wild goats, ducks and chickens. I really dont think the chickens give any consideration to what I say or think! The dogs, sure, they listen, and then lick their butts.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I am home in Ft. Myers. Thanks for asking! Up at 4am for some reason. Playing golf today with my buds. My dawg has peed, fed and is now sleeping as I should be. Wild Woody that post is funny! Glad that convo ended with a hand shake. We need way more of that.

Bought my parents a Viewclix, Now their, children grand children can send pics , and even call them and be seen. Pretty cool device.

Be safe


----------



## pottz

> The President was out walking on a beautiful snowy day, when he saw that somebody had urinated on the White House lawn to spell out "The President Sucks."
> Infuriated, he called on the secret service to figure out who had done it. In a few hours, they came to him and told him that there was some bad news and some worse news.
> "The bad news is that the urine is from the Vice President."
> "Mike? How could you do this to me? What could be worse than this?"
> "The handwriting s the first lady s."
> 
> For you pottz
> 
> - corelz125


hilarious and probably a true story-lol.


----------



## pottz

> The President was out walking on a beautiful snowy day, when he saw that somebody had urinated on the White House lawn to spell out "The President Sucks."
> Infuriated, he called on the secret service to figure out who had done it. In a few hours, they came to him and told him that there was some bad news and some worse news.
> "The bad news is that the urine is from the Vice President."
> "Mike? How could you do this to me? What could be worse than this?"
> "The handwriting s the first lady s."
> 
> For you pottz
> 
> - corelz125


hilarious and probably a true story-lol.


> *Pottz your forum is going to "cats"!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Cats Matter
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha ha my beagle hates cats.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Keep the jokes coming! - corelz125 is going to be hard to top. I expect him to win the Jokemiester championship permanently.

News out of Beirut killing 330, injuring 6,000, destroying many homes and the port is a bit sobering. They only ignored safety standards and warnings for 6 years. Our sity has been ignoring them for a decade. Does that mean we are past due?

Due to the 3 houses totally destroyed, 1 dead and 6 injured with other houses damaged in Baltimore, our state fire marshal issued a state wide advisory about blowing up houses with gas. I need to cite that when tell the mayor, council, staff, fire marshal and fire chief to get their heads out of their @$$e$ and pay attention.

Seattle police chief retired ;-)) ;-)) Small businesses closing. One on the news last night featured 2 BLMs carrying thousands of dollars of shoplifted goods out the door and concerns for employee safety. I sure hope there is some good news somewhere!


----------



## pottz

geez bob the news coming out of seattle just gets worse and worse each day too many as you say with their heads up their arse's.they need to take heed about what natural can do as baltimore showed,we had a house blow up here years back,leveled it and seriously damaged the two next door,was due to a leaking meter when they tented for termites.the law here now is when tenting the gas company has to shut off the gas.such a beautiful city turning into a cesspool full of turds!!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW very sorry for the loss of your daughter and son. Glad you are here to talk to us.

BTW I Birdied the first hole after two weeks away. Crazy game golf, shot 82, not bad for some rust. Hot as blazes here. Trying to find the energy to put my shop back together. I had to move everything over to put my wife s car in side.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thank you for the condolences- also before I decided to post that I remembered that Old Novice had a similar experience a couple of years ago and I am glad that he shared his as well. Hardships are part of life and then you are handed another. I appreciate the friendships that we have here at Corona Crazy and I look forward to your posts.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Keep the jokes coming! - corelz125 is going to be hard to top. I expect him to win the Jokemiester championship permanently.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


And here I was thinking the whole time that telling jokes was about making people laugh, or think, or both. Hmmm, what is it with Mericans, everythin always having to be a competition or a war….......


----------



## pottz

> Keep the jokes coming! - corelz125 is going to be hard to top. I expect him to win the Jokemiester championship permanently.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> And here I was thinking the whole time that telling jokes was about making people laugh, or think, or both. Hmmm, what is it with Mericans, everythin always having to be a competition or a war….......
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


hey brian your in second place, if corelz doesn't get back to me with his "real" name for the trophy it will go to you-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hmmm, what is it with Mericans, everythin always having to be a competition or a war….......
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Not uniquely Merican, look at world history. Only 3 natural states of mankind. Preparing for war, war and recovering from war. When I was a kid in school I remember lots of countries becoming independent when America sponsored the Marshal Plan rebuilding the world rather than punishing them. As a kid in elementary school, I didn't realize the significance of the end of imperialism and empires. Looks like that uniquely American attitude has been lost to corporate greed. Unfortunately, the last 40 years not only reintroduced imperialism, predatory capitalism was added destroying the last of the only three affluent middles classes in the history of the world


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian*, I like most of your posts, especially economics but as for your jokes- IMO they seem to be written for the intelligence of LBD. (respectfully)

*Pottz,* did I read correctly- Brian is in second place? I am shocked that you didn't chastise him for whining instead you put him in second place! IMO I would like to see you post a deadline for others to compete. Some people can build a Sam Maloof rocker and others build birdhouses- similar to most things in life.
I found this article on "How to tell a Joke" interesting read…
https://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/26/magazine/how-to-tell-a-joke.html
"They also often involve animals, inexplicably. (If you must go that route, ducks make for the funniest animal jokes, according to a global survey done by scientists at the University of Hertfordshire"

*TopMax*, good to see your return- I found this article on Washington cherries- I learned a lot from it.
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/12/magazine/cherry-harvest-workers.html?action=click&module=Top%20Stories&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL VINYL RECORD DAY*
Get spinning on August 12th with National Vinyl Record Day! Whether it's the Beatles, Elvis Presley, The Monkees, Johnny Cash or the BeeGees, vinyl records have a sound all their own. Most will agree, vintage vinyl is almost as much of a classic as the bands themselves.

The day encourages listening to all kinds of music on vinyl records. Spin a disc on a jukebox or show off your style by demonstrating your hip hop moves.










*To let Pottz have some rest tonight* please post some of your favorites…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Animals - We Gotta Get Out Of This Place*


----------



## pottz

well i have no vinyl left sold all my records years ago and went with cd's but now i get most of my music from amazon,free with prime and serius xm which i listen to in my truck and on my computer at home,sometimes ill use pandora also.


----------



## pottz

> *The Animals - We Gotta Get Out Of This Place*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


groovey


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Unfortunately, the last 40 years not only reintroduced imperialism, predatory capitalism was added destroying the last of the only three affluent middles classes in the history of the world
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Now this, I can wholeheartedly agree with. But we are not completely destroyed yet. The parasites cannot fully destroy the host, and they know it. However, we can destroy them; where there´s a will, there´s an A++good.

So, ya all want a joke? A one-liner really. Ok:

These guys are so smart, within a few days of captivity, they will have people trained to come to the edge of their tank and throw fish to them!


----------



## pottz

> Unfortunately, the last 40 years not only reintroduced imperialism, predatory capitalism was added destroying the last of the only three affluent middles classes in the history of the world
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Now this, I can wholeheartedly agree with. But we are not completely destroyed yet. The parasites cannot fully destroy the host, and they know it. However, we can destroy them; where there´s a will, there´s an A++good.
> 
> So, ya all want a joke? A one-liner really. Ok:
> 
> These guys are so smart, within a few days of captivity, they will have people trained to come to the edge of their tank and throw fish to them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


ok that will keep you in second place,for now!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

C125…* Don't respond too soon for you are in the lead and his second post shows an attempt then Pottz comes in and gives him encouragement… 
To others, this is an open contest… keep posting
I say that the Beagle will choose…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duck jokes…*

Q: What time does a duck wake up?
A: At the quack of dawn!

Q: What do ducks get after they eat?
A: A bill!

Q: What do you call a crate full of ducks?
A: A box of quackers!

Q: Who stole the soap?
A: The robber ducky!

Q: What do you get if you cross fireworks with a duck?
A: A firequacker!

Q: What has fangs and webbed feet?
A: Count Duckula

Q: What was the goal of the detective duck?
A: To quack the case

Q: Why was the duck put into the basketball game?
A: To make a fowl shot!

Q: What did the duck do after he read all these jokes?
A: He quacked up!


----------



## pottz

> *Duck jokes…*
> 
> Q: What time does a duck wake up?
> A: At the quack of dawn!
> 
> Q: What do ducks get after they eat?
> A: A bill!
> 
> Q: What do you call a crate full of ducks?
> A: A box of quackers!
> 
> Q: Who stole the soap?
> A: The robber ducky!
> 
> Q: What do you get if you cross fireworks with a duck?
> A: A firequacker!
> 
> Q: What has fangs and webbed feet?
> A: Count Duckula
> 
> Q: What was the goal of the detective duck?
> A: To quack the case
> 
> Q: Why was the duck put into the basketball game?
> A: To make a fowl shot!
> 
> Q: What did the duck do after he read all these jokes?
> A: He quacked up!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey this isn't open mike night…...........sorry dw not even 3rd place.i wish the duck would chime in on this-lol.


----------



## MSquared

BaDompBop!


----------



## MSquared

Steely Dan, Talking Heads, Little Feat, David Bromberg, N.R.B.Q., Chick Corea and Return to Forever, Weather Report, Billy Cobham, Benny Goodman, Wes Montgomery, Willy Nelson, Duke Ellington, Stevie Wonder, Parliament Funkadelics, Rick James, Billy Joel, Etta James, Aretha Franklin, Grateful Dead, Johnny Cash, Earl Scruggs and Lester Flatt, Les Paul, Chet Atkins, The Pretenders, Beach boys, Many of the English bands/Artists…........... Far too many to list!!! Just play 'em!!!

But, My 'modern' tastes in music ranges from Frank Sinatra to Frank Zappa …. That's just me!


----------



## corelz125

OT at work makes it hard to log on here until late some days. Long days at work are getting old in this heat. 
Heard this today nypd went to arrest a blm protestor this week for hitting a cop with a bull horn as they were at the guys apartment the commissioner called it off. Then the half wit Diblasio chimed in saying that was the right thing to do. Shootings in NYC have sky rocketed and they wonder why.

Here's a story for you this one is true not even a joke. I get home from work tonight and everyone is outside. The turtle ran away and they can't find it. Went to the camera and can watch it come out of the cage and walk away. Some things you can't make up.


----------



## MSquared

Bill DiBlasio is NOT his real name ….. It's actually Warren Wilhelm, Jr. ...... Let's just start from there …...

Obviously, that doesn't matter at all to the vast majority of the good folks here on LJ's, but it does in these downstate NY parts.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bill DiBlasio is NOT his real name ….. It s actually Warren Wilhelm, Jr. ...... Let s just start from there …...
> 
> Obviously, that doesn t matter at all to the vast majority of the good folks here on LJ s, but it does in these downstate NY parts.
> 
> - MSquared


How does he get away with a political name? Sounds like forgery or some other crime to me.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DiBlasio may be the worst mayor of NYC in history. And, I worked in NYC during Dinkins!


----------



## pottz




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Good one!



> - pottz


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The contest is heating up! Both are good ones…

In 1938, Seabiscuit and War Admiral battled in the 'Race of the Century' at Pimlico


----------



## corelz125

Sometimes thats the price you have to pay for a back rub.

In the winter of 1926, Thelma Goldstein from Chicago treated herself to her first real vacation in Florida. Being unfamiliar with the area, she wandered into a restricted hotel in North Miami. "Excuse me," she said to the manager. "My name is Mrs. Goldstein, and I'd like a small room for two weeks." "I'm awfully sorry," he replied, "but all of our rooms are occupied." Just as he said that, a man came down and checked out. "What luck," said Mrs. Goldstein. "Now there's a room." "Not so fast, Madam. I'm sorry, but this hotel is restricted. No Jews allowed." "Jewish? Who's Jewish? I happen to be Catholic." "I find that hard to believe. Let me ask you, who was the Son of God?" "Jesus, Son of Mary." "Where was he born?" "In a stable." "And why was he born in a stable?" "Because a schmuck like you wouldn't let a Jew rent a room in his hotel!"


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

C125, for the gold.


----------



## pottz

> Sometimes thats the price you have to pay for a back rub.
> 
> In the winter of 1926, Thelma Goldstein from Chicago treated herself to her first real vacation in Florida. Being unfamiliar with the area, she wandered into a restricted hotel in North Miami. "Excuse me," she said to the manager. "My name is Mrs. Goldstein, and I'd like a small room for two weeks." "I'm awfully sorry," he replied, "but all of our rooms are occupied." Just as he said that, a man came down and checked out. "What luck," said Mrs. Goldstein. "Now there's a room." "Not so fast, Madam. I'm sorry, but this hotel is restricted. No Jews allowed." "Jewish? Who's Jewish? I happen to be Catholic." "I find that hard to believe. Let me ask you, who was the Son of God?" "Jesus, Son of Mary." "Where was he born?" "In a stable." "And why was he born in a stable?" "Because a schmuck like you wouldn t let a Jew rent a room in his hotel!"
> 
> - corelz125


great one,so your still in the lead but i cant get that trophy done until i get your real name corelz,you do want it, right ? ;-)


----------



## corelz125

I'm sure if they really dug deep into Diblasio they would find a lot more crimes than just forgery for a name. Millions of dollars just to seem to vanish in thin air with that guy.
Pottz I think I once told you my real name before. Now you are starting to remind me of Rob.


----------



## pottz

> I m sure if they really dug deep into Diblasio they would find a lot more crimes than just forgery for a name. Millions of dollars just to seem to vanish in thin air with that guy.
> Pottz I think I once told you my real name before. Now you are starting to remind me of Rob.
> 
> - corelz125


ha ha yeah you know ill never say here,thats up to you to reveal iif and when you ever want.havn't heard from are ol buddy rob in a while.


----------



## MSquared

Three guys in a mongrel pickup truck pull up in front of a lumber yard. The guy in the middle climbs through the missing rear window and approached the counter. He asked the clerk at the counter "We need sixty-five four by twos".

The clerk replied "You mean two by fours". The customer looked puzzled and said "Just a minute" and went back to the pick up.

A moment later the pick up truck passenger came in and up to the counter. He said "Yup, the two by fours will be OK". The clerk replied "OK, how long?" This guy was rattled too and said "Just a minute" and went back to the pick up truck.

Now the driver came in and approached the counter. The counter clerk asked again, "How long?". Without hesitation, the pick up driver said "Quite a while, we building a garage"!


----------



## MSquared

C125/Petey -I worked in Manhattan and environs for 40 years. Yep, there's a lot to be discovered about DiBlasio, and he's one of the worst ever. Up there with Dinkins. An 'Empty Suit,.


----------



## pottz

looks like marty wants in on the joke awards too.having worked for a lumber company for many years weve heard em all,the one like to pull on the newbies is we send em in the office to get the board stretcher-lol.


----------



## bandit571

Did you hear about the wreck over the weekend? Pick up truck lost it's brakes going down the hilly River Road, and careened into the river…the 2 riding in the cab were able to get out through the open windows in the doors. The 3 riding in the open back,drowned..they were unable to get the tail gate down….


----------



## pottz

> Did you hear about the wreck over the weekend? Pick up truck lost it s brakes going down the hilly River Road, and careened into the river…the 2 riding in the cab were able to get out through the open windows in the doors. The 3 riding in the open back,drowned..they were unable to get the tail gate down….
> 
> - bandit571


lol-good one bandit.


----------



## bandit571

With Husband #1, she had 6 kids
With Husband #2, she had 7 kids..
With Husband #3, she then had 9 kids….later, after Husband #3 had passed on, there was also a funeral for the wife…as she had passed not long after. One of the kids, gazing down at her tombstone she shared with Husband #3…was actually rather happy, instead of sad. Asked if it was because she was now beside her last husband?

"No, it is because her legs are now together.."


----------



## corelz125

Lol sounds like we''re taking some shots at our *********************************** friends.
I have a pick up truck story and a lumber yard this is true.
A friend when he was younger was building a deck with his father and brothers. He was drunk and being annoying so his father figured he would send him to the lumber yard to get more lumber for the deck and would get him out of his hair for awhile. This was the time when drinking and driving wasnt a major crime. So he takes the family pick up and his younger brother to get the wood. They load up the truck he steps on the gas the wood slides out the back of the truck. Says to his brother watch this i'll fix them so he slams on the brakes. Half of the wood ended up through the windshield. He said when he pulled in the driveway he saw the look on his fathers face as he was shaking his head.


----------



## MSquared

Self deleted


----------



## MSquared

Hey!I had one of those [email protected] pick up trucks!Crew Cab F-350, Heavy-Duty, 4Wd, Biggest Engine, 5.8 Liter (?) . Raised Chassis, [email protected] Tires …. Sold it after a few years. It was a 'Kidney Buster'! Great fun though. A real hauler.

Anyway, this is true too…. If we were working near a known hardware store in NYC, and had a newbie Production Assistant/ 'gopher' on the job with us, we'd send him/her to the store foe a 'left-handed crescent wrench'. We'd say we have a big problem, we're really running behind and need it really fast. I'd tell them we have a tab there and just get it fast. They'd run down city blocks as fast as they could wanting to show they were reliable. They'd get to the store and ask for one. this is before everyone had a phone in their pocket! The counter person would say 'What color, that's really important!' They'd dash back to ask me. We'd be sitting there having coffee, chewing the fat. We were all set to go. They'd run back in, sweating, panting, out of breath. And gasp out "What color?". Everyone would break down laughing! We 'usually' didn't have the heart to send them back again, if they weren't obnoxious or arrogant. Some people I know did! But, we taught them something and were good to them (If they weren't a real idiot) for the rest of the job.


----------



## oldnovice

*Marty*, you plagerized my joke from Lumberjocks Joke Of The Day

#4465

*You could have at least given me credit!*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A couple in their nineties are having trouble remembering things.
They go to a doctor to get a check up.
Doctor says they are fine, but that they might want to start writing things down, to help them remember.
Later that night, the old man gets up from his chair.
Wife asks, where are you going?
Going to the kitchen, he replies
Will you get me a bowl of ice cream?
Sure.
You might want to write it down so you dont forget.
I wont forget, you want ice cream.
And I want cherries on top too, maybe you should write it down because you know you will forget.
He says, I can remember that, ice cream with cherries, no problem.
Ok, she says, but I want whipped cream too. Maybe you should write all that down, you know, so you dont…
Irritated, he says, I dont need to write it down, I can remember it, ice cream, cherries, whipped cream, and he goes out into the kitchen.
After about 20 minutes he returns from the kitchen and hands his wife a plate of eggs and bacon.
She stares at the plate a moment and says, wheres my toast?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Marty*, you plagerized my joke from Lumberjocks Joke Of The Day
> 
> #4465
> 
> *You could have at least given me credit!*
> 
> - oldnovice












Pottz the contest has a scandal! Where do you stand on this?

I say stick with the National Day so far it has not been compromised.

*
INTERNATIONAL LEFT HANDERS DAY*


----------



## MSquared

oldnovice - Yes I did!! But it was a good joke. I give you full credit for that! Just passing it along. You have an 'eye' for good humor. P.S.; Where did you get it from?


----------



## pottz

> *Marty*, you plagerized my joke from Lumberjocks Joke Of The Day
> 
> #4465
> 
> *You could have at least given me credit!*
> 
> - oldnovice


oh man now were stealing jokes,is the cpmpetition that tough ? ;-(


----------



## pottz

> A couple in their nineties are having trouble remembering things.
> They go to a doctor to get a check up.
> Doctor says they are fine, but that they might want to start writing things down, to help them remember.
> Later that night, the old man gets up from his chair.
> Wife asks, where are you going?
> Going to the kitchen, he replies
> Will you get me a bowl of ice cream?
> Sure.
> You might want to write it down so you dont forget.
> I wont forget, you want ice cream.
> And I want cherries on top too, maybe you should write it down because you know you will forget.
> He says, I can remember that, ice cream with cherries, no problem.
> Ok, she says, but I want whipped cream too. Maybe you should write all that down, you know, so you dont…
> Irritated, he says, I dont need to write it down, I can remember it, ice cream, cherries, whipped cream, and he goes out into the kitchen.
> After about 20 minutes he returns from the kitchen and hands his wife a plate of eggs and bacon.
> She stares at the plate a moment and says, wheres my toast?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


not only funny but my life-lol.


----------



## MSquared

Haaa! Hey, funny is funny!! Jokes are meant to be passed along.


----------



## pottz

> *Marty*, you plagerized my joke from Lumberjocks Joke Of The Day
> 
> #4465
> 
> *You could have at least given me credit!*
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz the contest has a scandal! Where do you stand on this?
> 
> I say stick with the National Day so far it has not been compromised.
> 
> *
> INTERNATIONAL LEFT HANDERS DAY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah it's gettin rough.

hey it's also national pinot noir day-cheers.


----------



## MSquared

A life-long friend of mine and I traded jokes when we in our teens and well into our twenties. We kept a small piece of paper in our wallets with either the punch lines or relevant word or phrase to the joke. I.E.; 'Nobody eats parsley' .We read those to each other and laughed our @sses off. He moved out of state a long time ago, but on visits, we'd laugh once again. We haven't kept up the tradition for a very long time,but I think he still has his original piece of paper in his wallet. He has said it took the edge off casual company meetings or corporate gatherings over the years. (With judicious selectivity) Last I heard the list grown has quite a bit. Alas, I lost mine in a boating mishap.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> yeah it s gettin rough.
> 
> *hey it s also national pinot noir day*-cheers.
> 
> - pottz












The reason that I did not choose this one was not to encourage more alcohol consumption posts similar to some recent ones that were posted. Now we have an issue of who earns credit for their joke. I did some research on who owns a joke and I found some good information and should you want more information…
*Joke theft: Can a comedian sue if someone steals his material?*
https://slate.com/culture/2014/04/joke-theft-can-a-comedian-sue-if-someone-steals-his-material.html
This issue on what to do about it will ultimately go to Pottz. I am sure that a ruling won't come before he finishes his pinot. After studying the legal matter on jokes… I side with Marty because as he and legal scholars argue "who owns a joke?". As for plagiarism- no! OldNovice posted his over on another forum on 8-11 and he could have posted it here on the same day and could have been in contention for being the Joke Meister, but he didn't. On 8-13, he cites plagiarism. Winner Marty IMO, OldNovice should have posted here as well. Again it will be up to Pottz. Since I cannot even make #3 I am no longer a contender for Corona Crazy Joke Meister


----------



## bandit571

Used to send gophers back to the tool trailer…to get a box of holes, and METRIC Cresent wrench…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Used to send gophers back to the tool trailer…to get a box of holes, and METRIC Cresent wrench…
> 
> - bandit571


I bet this joke wasn't stolen… :>)

Pottz what place is Bandit in? This is the closest joke to AU Duck talk…


----------



## pottz

> yeah it s gettin rough.
> 
> *hey it s also national pinot noir day*-cheers.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that I did not choose this one was not to encourage more alcohol consumption posts similar to some recent ones that were posted. Now we have an issue of who earns credit for their joke. I did some research on who owns a joke and I found some good information and should you want more information…
> *Joke theft: Can a comedian sue if someone steals his material?*
> https://slate.com/culture/2014/04/joke-theft-can-a-comedian-sue-if-someone-steals-his-material.html
> This issue on what to do about it will ultimately go to Pottz. I am sure that a ruling won t come before he finishes his pinot. After studying the legal matter on jokes… I side with Marty because as he and legal scholars argue "who owns a joke?". As for plagiarism- no! OldNovice posted his over on another forum on 8-11 and he could have posted it here on the same day and could have been in contention for being the Joke Meister, but he didn t. On 8-13, he cites plagiarism. Winner Marty IMO, OldNovice should have posted here as well. Again it will be up to Pottz. Since I cannot even make #3 I am no longer a contender for Corona Crazy Joke Meister
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well since old novice didn't wright the joke there's no issue,he posted and marty posted,end of story.

also it's pinot noir day not pinot grigio dw,two different wines. ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Used to send gophers back to the tool trailer…to get a box of holes, and METRIC Cresent wrench…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> I bet this joke wasn t stolen… :>)
> 
> Pottz what place is Bandit in? This is the closest joke to AU Duck talk…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


he's late to the fiield but comin on strong,it's gonna be a good race.i think corelz crown may be at stake!!!


----------



## corelz125

Seems like I started a frenzy. I've been going for months though Brian is the only one that's been keeping up. LBD just drops in time to time.


----------



## pottz

> Seems like I started a frenzy. I ve been going for months though Brian is the only one that s been keeping up. LBD just drops in time to time.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah if lbd doesn't chime in he may be done from contention.i mean your only as good as your last joke-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

C125 may I suggest that yes you are on a winning streak but will you become our Corona Joke Meister? Brian a good contender but and LBD? Pottz you need to put a finish date on this- maybe when we hit 4,000 you will announce the winner.


> Seems like I started a frenzy. I ve been going for months though Brian is the only one that s been keeping up. LBD just drops in time to time.
> 
> - corelz125


C125 advice don't rest on your laurels for there is nothing more than an old man who can't make #3 but then there is Sea Biscuit…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Two blondes locked their keys in their car. They studied the problem for an hour or two but could not find a way to get it unlocked. I began to cloud up. As the first blonde was trying to pick the lock, the second one said to hurry up it is starting to rain and the top is down.


----------



## pottz

> Two blondes locked their keys in their car. They studied the problem for an hour or two but could not find a way to get it unlocked. I began to cloud up. As the first blonde was trying to pick the lock, the second one said to hurry up it is starting to rain and the top is down.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


alright we got bob in the mix.who doesn't love a good blonde joke.


----------



## pottz

> C125 may I suggest that yes you are on a winning streak but will you become our Corona Joke Meister? Brian a good contender but and LBD? Pottz you need to put a finish date on this- maybe when we hit 4,000 you will announce the winner.
> 
> Seems like I started a frenzy. I ve been going for months though Brian is the only one that s been keeping up. LBD just drops in time to time.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> C125 advice don t rest on your laurels for there is nothing more than an old man who can t make #3 but then there is Sea Biscuit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah the 4000 mark sounds like a good dead line.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
How about from Chicago-* " Amidst looting of stores in downtown Chicago on Sunday night, it has now emerged that rioters also attacked a charity building with sick children inside."


----------



## pottz

> *
> How about from Chicago-* " Amidst looting of stores in downtown Chicago on Sunday night, it has now emerged that rioters also attacked a charity building with sick children inside."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats gone way too far,time to get tough for real,no more going easy,time too kick ass and take names guys.they attack the ronald mcdonald house!!!!!if the cops split some skulls,i saw nothing!


----------



## pottz

when are we going to stop feeling guilty and embarrassed for being born white and start demanding decency and humanity from others.if people want to stop descririmination it has too come from everyone.it doesn't seem many think that way,so it will never end.


----------



## corelz125

I just post to give you guys a laugh for the day. As long as i keep coming across good ones ill keep sharing. I heard that today about the Ronald McDonald house. Also about the guy who shot his 5 year old neighbor in the head in front of his sister's. Things like this are supposed to make things better it is only adding fuel to the fire. It doesn't matter what color or religion you are as long as you are a decent person people most of the time people will treat you with respect.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz this forum is a blessing to LumberJocks to be able to post humor and news…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I just post to give you guys a laugh for the day. As long as i keep coming across good ones ill keep sharing. I heard that today about the Ronald McDonald house. Also about the guy who shot his 5 year old neighbor in the head in front of his sister s. Things like this are supposed to make things better it is only adding fuel to the fire.
> 
> - corelz125


*
+1 but please have a knockout joke to win at 4,000… *


----------



## pottz

> I just post to give you guys a laugh for the day. As long as i keep coming across good ones ill keep sharing. I heard that today about the Ronald McDonald house. Also about the guy who shot his 5 year old neighbor in the head in front of his sister s. Things like this are supposed to make things better it is only adding fuel to the fire. It doesn t matter what color or religion you are as long as you are a decent person people most of the time people will treat you with respect.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 my friend


----------



## pottz

> I just post to give you guys a laugh for the day. As long as i keep coming across good ones ill keep sharing. I heard that today about the Ronald McDonald house. Also about the guy who shot his 5 year old neighbor in the head in front of his sister s. Things like this are supposed to make things better it is only adding fuel to the fire.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *
> +1 but please have a knockout joke to win at 4,000… *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey dont worry my man is gonna come in for the knock out punch in the last round.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Shall we start a book club?*










*or scripture?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I just post to give you guys a laugh for the day. As long as i keep coming across good ones ill keep sharing. I heard that today about the Ronald McDonald house. Also about the guy who shot his 5 year old neighbor in the head in front of his sister s. Things like this are supposed to make things better it is only adding fuel to the fire.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *
> +1 but please have a knockout joke to win at 4,000… *
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *hey dont worry my man is gonna come in for the knock out punch in the last round.*
> 
> - pottz


So far yes C125 is the front runner- but it is still an open race? C125 I agree with Pottz for you to win this it will go to the last round. Best to you-
*"Caesar, beware of Brutus. Take heed of Cassius. Come not near Casca. Have an eye to Cinna. Trust not Trebonius. Mark well Metellus Cimber. Decius Brutus loves thee not. _*


----------



## pottz

> I just post to give you guys a laugh for the day. As long as i keep coming across good ones ill keep sharing. I heard that today about the Ronald McDonald house. Also about the guy who shot his 5 year old neighbor in the head in front of his sister s. Things like this are supposed to make things better it is only adding fuel to the fire.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *
> +1 but please have a knockout joke to win at 4,000… *
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *hey dont worry my man is gonna come in for the knock out punch in the last round.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> So far yes C125 is the front runner- but it is still an open race? C125 I agree with Pottz for you to win this it will go to the last round. Best to you-
> *"Caesar, beware of Brutus. Take heed of Cassius. Come not near Casca. Have an eye to Cinna. Trust not Trebonius. Mark well Metellus Cimber. Decius Brutus loves thee not. *
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


hey ya never know with all the new comers in the race,i hope corelz doesn't rest on his laurels! keep the jokes comin guys.and since this is a corona thread,virus themed jokes will take precedence! may the best jokester win.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## pottz

well im signing off for the night but dont worry ill be back bright and early to piss ya all off another day-lol.peace jocks i luv ya guys.


----------



## MSquared

Let's get back to the jokes for a little bit. There's plenty else to worry about. Jokes are jokes. Share them. You'll see a smile!


----------



## bandit571

An old Prospector…having just struck it rich…wandered into town, wanting to spend a little of his new found Gold.

Wandered in to the local Brothel in the town…was stopped at the Front Desk…."What do YOU want?" the Madame asked…. Well, "old Pete" would like to see one of your ladies, if I may?"

The Madame asked.."Do you have any money?" "Yep, a whole passel of gold!" Got any "experience"?

Old Pete…"ah..no.."

Madame said he could not go any further without it…so, how was Old Pete to get some experience?
Madame told him about an old Oak tree outside of town, that had a knot hole…"go prac-tize out there"

Well…weeks go by…then here comes Old Pete again…..same questions were asked…satisfied, the Madame shows him upstairs to one of the rooms..and then shuts the door, and heads back to her desk….....

All of a sudden, there is a loud scream coming from THAT room…...!

The Madame rushes up to the room, opens the door to find Old Pete placing a shorted pick handle back into his boot….the girl was sitting (barely) at the edge of the bed…

"What ARE you doing? I thought you said you had experience!"

Old Pete….." yup, I always check a hole for bees, first"


----------



## oldnovice

*Marty*, that's a really old joke, circa 1955!

I did *unethnictize* it to be politically correct in these times!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Marty*, that s a really old joke, circa 1955!
> 
> I did *unethnictize* it to be politically correct in these times!
> 
> - oldnovice


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well im signing off for the night but dont worry ill be back bright and early to piss ya all off another day-lol.peace jocks i luv ya guys.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Peteybadboy

News from s/w fla. After being away for two weeks, I returned to the golf course. We had a 95 year old up by the green in his cart. Their is a wall about 6 feet high from the pond to the green, he accidently put the cart in reverse. He crashed cart and all the 6 feet into the water. Fortunately his head was above water. His playing partners are to old to help him out of the water. Some younger guys got him out. He played the next day!


----------



## pottz

> *Marty*, that s a really old joke, circa 1955!
> 
> I did *unethnictize* it to be politically correct in these times!
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ive heard it before but it's still funny.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Now that all of the EU politicians are home from their fine vacations in sunny southern Europe, they will proceed to lock down all the borders again. It is a sure bet!


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz


Love it! more truth than humor.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - pottz


;-)) ;-)) ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

*"It is for your own good!"*

Funny, that what Dad´s say when they beat their children, to justify their poor parenting skills.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL V-J DAY - August 14 - 15
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> News from s/w fla. After being away for two weeks, I returned to the golf course. We had a 95 year old up by the green in his cart. Their is a wall about 6 feet high from the pond to the green, he accidently put the cart in reverse. He crashed cart and all the 6 feet into the water. Fortunately his head was above water. His playing partners are to old to help him out of the water. Some younger guys got him out. He played the next day!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*+1 Fantastic human interest story… *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duck joke…*


----------



## pottz

> *Duck joke…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


boooo,youve now dropped outta the race. ;-) i just hope the duck doesn't see this!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OK I'm out of the race… As for Corona Crazy Joke Meister contest… what are the standings- IMO #1 your mask meme and #2 C125 but we have 225 postings until we reach 4,000 and we will have a winner!


----------



## corelz125

A blonde gets on an airplane and sits down in the first class section of the plane. The stewardess rushes over to her and tells her she must move to coach because she doesn't have a first class ticket. The blonde replies, "I'm blonde, I'm beautiful and I'm staying in first class until we reach New York." The stewardess gets the head stewardess who asks the blonde to leave. The blonde yet again repeats "I'm blonde, I'm beautiful and I'm staying in first class until we reach New York." The head stewardesses doesn't even know what to do at this point because they still have to get the rest of the passengers seated to take off; the blonde is causing a problem with boarding now, so the stewardess gets the copilot. The copilot said "No problem my wife is blonde I can handle this" The copilot goes up to the blonde and whispers in her ear. She immediately gets up and goes to her seat in the coach section. The head stewardess asks the copilot in amazement what he said to get her to move to her correct seat. The copilot replies, "I told her the first class wasn't going to New York. "


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

News from the Northwest…

*Oregon state troopers have pulled out of Portland, leaving local police to handle ongoing protests in the city soon after the county district attorney said he would not prosecute most of those apprehended amid the unrest.*
https://www.infowars.com/oregon-state-police-withdraw-from-portland-as-da-declines-to-prosecute-rioters/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A blonde gets on an airplane and sits down in the first class section of the plane. The stewardess rushes over to her and tells her she must move to coach because she doesn t have a first class ticket. The blonde replies, "I m blonde, I m beautiful and I m staying in first class until we reach New York." The stewardess gets the head stewardess who asks the blonde to leave. The blonde yet again repeats "I m blonde, I m beautiful and I m staying in first class until we reach New York." The head stewardesses doesn t even know what to do at this point because they still have to get the rest of the passengers seated to take off; the blonde is causing a problem with boarding now, so the stewardess gets the copilot. The copilot said "No problem my wife is blonde I can handle this" The copilot goes up to the blonde and whispers in her ear. She immediately gets up and goes to her seat in the coach section. The head stewardess asks the copilot in amazement what he said to get her to move to her correct seat. The copilot replies, "I told her the first class wasn t going to New York. "
> 
> - corelz125












*Pottz, what says you?*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When you're a Marine
++
I was standing at the bar at the VFW one night minding my own business.
This FAT ugly chick came up behind me, grabbed my behind and said, "You're kinda cute. You gotta phone number?" 
I said, "Yeah, you gotta pen?" 
She said, "Yeah, I got a pen".
I said, "You better get back in it before the farmer misses you." 
Cost me 6 stitches . . . but when you're a Marine-- who cares?
++

I went to the drug store and told the clerk "Give me 3 packets of condoms, please." 
Lady Clerk: "Do you need a paper bag with that, sir?"
I said "Nah-She's pretty good lookin' . . . . . . " 
When you're a Marine-who cares?
++

I was talking to a young woman in the VFW last night.
She said, "If you lost a few pounds, had a shave and got your hair cut, you'd look all right."
I said, "If I did that, I'd be talking to your friends over there instead of you."
Cost me a fat lip, but when you're a Marine-who cares?
++

I was telling a woman in the Club about my ability to guess what day a woman was born just by feeling her breasts.
"Really" she said, "Go on then . . . try." 
After about thirty seconds of fondling she began to lose patience and said, "Come on, what day was I born?" 
I said, "Yesterday." 
Cost me a kick in the nuts, but when you're a Marine-who cares?
+

I got caught taking a pee in the swimming pool today. The lifeguard shouted at me so loud, I nearly fell in.
When you're a Marine-who cares?
+

I went to our VFW last night and saw a BIG woman dancing on a table.
I said, "Good legs." 
The girl giggled and said, "Do you really think so?" 
I said, "Definitely! Most tables would have collapsed by now." 
Cost me 6 more stitches, but when you're a Marine-who cares?


----------



## corelz125

The first one is the best Bob


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> When you re a Marine
> 
> I was standing at the bar at the VFW one night minding my own business.
> This FAT ugly chick came up behind me, grabbed my behind and said, "You re kinda cute. You gotta phone number?"
> I said, "Yeah, you gotta pen?"
> She said, "Yeah, I got a pen".
> I said, "You better get back in it before the farmer misses you."
> Cost me 6 stitches . . . but when you're a Marine-- who cares?
> 
> 
> I went to the drug store and told the clerk "Give me 3 packets of condoms, please."
> Lady Clerk: "Do you need a paper bag with that, sir?"
> I said "Nah-She s pretty good lookin . . . . . . "
> When you're a Marine-who cares?
> *
> 
> I was talking to a young woman in the VFW last night.
> She said, "If you lost a few pounds, had a shave and got your hair cut, you d look all right."
> I said, "If I did that, I d be talking to your friends over there instead of you."
> Cost me a fat lip, but when you're a Marine-who cares?
> **
> 
> I was telling a woman in the Club about my ability to guess what day a woman was born just by feeling her breasts.
> "Really" she said, "Go on then . . . try."
> After about thirty seconds of fondling she began to lose patience and said, "Come on, what day was I born?"
> I said, "Yesterday."
> Cost me a kick in the nuts, but when you're a Marine-who cares?
> ***
> 
> I got caught taking a pee in the swimming pool today. The lifeguard shouted at me so loud, I nearly fell in.
> When you're a Marine-who cares?
> ****
> 
> I went to our VFW last night and saw a BIG woman dancing on a table.
> I said, "Good legs."
> The girl giggled and said, "Do you really think so?"
> I said, "Definitely! Most tables would have collapsed by now."
> Cost me 6 more stitches, but when you're a Marine-who cares?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1'sssssssssssssss Pottz, what says you?*

OMG these are great and I'll post them to my friends. Not only in your political commentary but now we have Jokemeister in contention…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The first one is the best Bob
> 
> - corelz125


*Get back to your final joke to win… I have a $bet$ with Pottz and I have you to win. (serious)*


----------



## corelz125

DW now I have pressure to come up with the best? When did I sign up for this? Lol


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW now I have pressure to come up with the best? When did I sign up for this? Lol
> 
> - corelz125


*Answer:*









Pottz and others liked the joke so much that you were chosen. Then Brian and myself, in which I was disqualified for my 3rd attempt to make it to the top 3- Then Pottz posts his epic meme… This contest is getting confusing…
Like in golf we need a leader board.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Canada- Detroit Penalties for crossing the GPS border. People floating down the river in any form of watercraft who cross the closed border will be given a $750,000 fine and/or imprisonment of up to six months, said Sgt. Penny Hermann of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police.*

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/08/14/canada-us-coast-guard-warn-against-crossing-closed-border-port-huron-float-down-750000-dollar-fine/5581479002/

*This is for you Brian- government as revenue generators*


----------



## pottz

> A blonde gets on an airplane and sits down in the first class section of the plane. The stewardess rushes over to her and tells her she must move to coach because she doesn t have a first class ticket. The blonde replies, "I m blonde, I m beautiful and I m staying in first class until we reach New York." The stewardess gets the head stewardess who asks the blonde to leave. The blonde yet again repeats "I m blonde, I m beautiful and I m staying in first class until we reach New York." The head stewardesses doesn t even know what to do at this point because they still have to get the rest of the passengers seated to take off; the blonde is causing a problem with boarding now, so the stewardess gets the copilot. The copilot said "No problem my wife is blonde I can handle this" The copilot goes up to the blonde and whispers in her ear. She immediately gets up and goes to her seat in the coach section. The head stewardess asks the copilot in amazement what he said to get her to move to her correct seat. The copilot replies, "I told her the first class wasn t going to New York. "
> 
> - corelz125


another winner,this is whats keeps him in the lead giuys.try to keep up?


----------



## pottz

> A blonde gets on an airplane and sits down in the first class section of the plane. The stewardess rushes over to her and tells her she must move to coach because she doesn t have a first class ticket. The blonde replies, "I m blonde, I m beautiful and I m staying in first class until we reach New York." The stewardess gets the head stewardess who asks the blonde to leave. The blonde yet again repeats "I m blonde, I m beautiful and I m staying in first class until we reach New York." The head stewardesses doesn t even know what to do at this point because they still have to get the rest of the passengers seated to take off; the blonde is causing a problem with boarding now, so the stewardess gets the copilot. The copilot said "No problem my wife is blonde I can handle this" The copilot goes up to the blonde and whispers in her ear. She immediately gets up and goes to her seat in the coach section. The head stewardess asks the copilot in amazement what he said to get her to move to her correct seat. The copilot replies, "I told her the first class wasn t going to New York. "
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pottz, what says you?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


talk to the beagle.she handles all my minor bs!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz in my last joke- you disqualified me but why did you PM me this?*


----------



## pottz

> When you re a Marine
> ++
> I was standing at the bar at the VFW one night minding my own business.
> This FAT ugly chick came up behind me, grabbed my behind and said, "You re kinda cute. You gotta phone number?"
> I said, "Yeah, you gotta pen?"
> She said, "Yeah, I got a pen".
> I said, "You better get back in it before the farmer misses you."
> Cost me 6 stitches . . . but when you're a Marine-- who cares?
> ++
> 
> I went to the drug store and told the clerk "Give me 3 packets of condoms, please."
> Lady Clerk: "Do you need a paper bag with that, sir?"
> I said "Nah-She s pretty good lookin . . . . . . "
> When you're a Marine-who cares?
> ++
> 
> I was talking to a young woman in the VFW last night.
> She said, "If you lost a few pounds, had a shave and got your hair cut, you d look all right."
> I said, "If I did that, I d be talking to your friends over there instead of you."
> Cost me a fat lip, but when you're a Marine-who cares?
> ++
> 
> I was telling a woman in the Club about my ability to guess what day a woman was born just by feeling her breasts.
> "Really" she said, "Go on then . . . try."
> After about thirty seconds of fondling she began to lose patience and said, "Come on, what day was I born?"
> I said, "Yesterday."
> Cost me a kick in the nuts, but when you're a Marine-who cares?
> +
> 
> I got caught taking a pee in the swimming pool today. The lifeguard shouted at me so loud, I nearly fell in.
> When you're a Marine-who cares?
> +
> 
> I went to our VFW last night and saw a BIG woman dancing on a table.
> I said, "Good legs."
> The girl giggled and said, "Do you really think so?"
> I said, "Definitely! Most tables would have collapsed by now."
> Cost me 6 more stitches, but when you're a Marine-who cares?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*LMAO* OH MAN IM STILL LAUGHING!!! I THINK TOPA HAS MOVED UP CONSIDERABLY!.step it up boys theres a new sheriff in town!


----------



## pottz

> DW now I have pressure to come up with the best? When did I sign up for this? Lol
> 
> - corelz125


no choice corelz. your either in too win or your a loser? cmon dude you know you got it,pressure gettin to ya-lol.


----------



## pottz

> DW now I have pressure to come up with the best? When did I sign up for this? Lol
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *Answer:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz and others liked the joke so much that you were chosen. Then Brian and myself, in which I was disqualified for my 3rd attempt to make it to the top 3- Then Pottz posts his epic meme… This contest is getting confusing…
> Like in golf we need a leader board.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that will be revealed after the 4000


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz in my last joke- you disqualified me but why did you PM me this?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


?


----------



## pottz

damn im tiered now!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

thats me right now,and the beagle who is sound asleep…....................

- Desert_Woodworker
[/QUOTE]



>


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, St Peter had a problem….he could only admit ONE soul today…..

Just so happened, both Dolly Parton AND Queen Elizabeth II arrived at the same time, wanting to pass through his gate…..
"I'm sorry, ladies, I can only admit one of you today….perhaps IF you were able to show something to me that would be considered a great feature… I can admit you."

Dolly simply open your blouse, and talked about how everyone remember these…..

The Queen? She rummaged through that handbag of hers, took out a douche bottle and used it.

St. Peter declared the Queen the winner! Dolly kept wondering…"WHY!"

St. Peter simply looked at Dolly and said..

"Silly girl, don't you know a Royal Flush will always beat a Pair?"


----------



## pottz

> Hmmm, St Peter had a problem….he could only admit ONE soul today…..
> 
> Just so happened, both Dolly Parton AND Queen Elizabeth II arrived at the same time, wanting to pass through his gate…..
> "I m sorry, ladies, I can only admit one of you today….perhaps IF you were able to show something to me that would be considered a great feature… I can admit you."
> 
> Dolly simply open your blouse, and talked about how everyone remember these…..
> 
> The Queen? She rummaged through that handbag of hers, took out a douche bottle and used it.
> 
> St. Peter declared the Queen the winner! Dolly kept wondering…"WHY!"
> 
> St. Peter simply looked at Dolly and said..
> 
> "Silly girl, don t you know a Royal Flush will always beat a Pair?"
> 
> - bandit571


*LMAO * oh hell bandit your showin the young kids who's the real joke meister!!!!


----------



## pottz

where the hell is everybody this beautiful hot friday night?

duckie i see your out there.get your duck ass back here and chime in!!!!we need your input my friend.as i always say,a day without some duck is…............a day….......no wait,a day without sunshine,,,,,yeah,thats what i meant!!!!


----------



## oldnovice

In the back room of the pub, three clergymen were playing cards and having some refreshments. The Rabbi, Priest, and Pastor were in the back room because they didn't want their congregations to know that the head of their churches all had a vice.

After a few hands and some liquid refreshments, the door opened, officer Achmed walks in, put his arms across his chest, and says "Now, what in world do we have going on here?"

He walks over to the Priest and ask "father, were you playing cards?"
The priest, with his rosary under the table, says, "no, officer I was not!"

Officers Achmed walks over to the rabbi, and ask "Rav, were you playing cards?"
After a few moments of silence he says"no, officer I was not!"

Officer Achmed now approaches the pastor and ask, "reverend, were you paying cards?"
Without hesitation the pastor looks up and says "with whom?"


----------



## pottz

> In the back room of the pub, three clergymen were playing cards and having some refreshments. The Rabbi, Priest, and Pastor were in the back room because they didn't want their congregations to know that the head of their churches all had a vice.
> 
> After a few hands and some liquid refreshments, the door opened, officer Achmed walks in, put his arms across his chest, and says "Now, what in world do we have going on here?"
> 
> He walks over to the Priest and ask "father, were you playing cards?"
> The priest, with his rosary under the table, says, "no, officer I was not!"
> 
> Officers Achmed walks over to the rabbi, and ask "Rav, were you playing cards?"
> After a few moments of silence he says"no, officer I was not!"
> 
> Officer Achmed now approaches the pastor and ask, "reverend, were you paying cards?"
> Without hesitation the pastor looks up and says "with whom?"
> 
> - oldnovice


good one novice,as usual i never say "old".because im their!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *LMAO* OH MAN IM STILL LAUGHING!!! I THINK TOPA HAS MOVED UP CONSIDERABLY!.step it up boys theres a new sheriff in town!
> 
> - pottz


Probably just 5 minutes of fame. They popped up in my inbox so I passed them along rather that being selfish ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A young cowboy decides to leave home and strike out to the frontier to make a name for himself.
He finally finds work on a ranch on the very edge of civilization.
So far from civilization, in fact, that there arent any women to be found for love nor money.
Well, he is young and the hormones are raging, so saturday, after working hard all week, he goes to the nearest saloon to ask around.
After a couple nervous, whispered conversations, he comes to understand, that they use the sheep.
Our hero isnt happy about this, but he is desperate.
He buys a bottle of whiskey to nerve himself up, and goes to find the flock.
He spends considerable time picking out the prettiest lass. He shampoos her wool, ties ribbons around her neck, and puts a little bell on her collar.
He is also getting pretty drunk.
By evening, he is done getting her sightly,and not thinking real clearly.
He is so proud of his girl, that he decides to take her into town and show her off at the saloon.
He walks in with her, and the room goes totally quiet.
Everyone is staring at him.
He is ashamed, but drunk enough, and says:
"Whats the matter with you guys, I thought everybody went out to the sheep?" 
Finally, one old timer pipes up and says, "Yeah, boy, but what you got there, is the Sheriff´s girl."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This was long before Corona Crazy, but it is still crazy ;-)

Couple kids I grew up with on farms less than 2 miles away with names changed to protect the innocent ;-) Timmy and Billy were good friends. Timmy went over to see Billy when they were teenagers. Billy's mom told him Billy was out in the barn. Billy's dad worked a real job and just raised calves up to feeder steers and raised alfalfa for feed. He was gone to work during the day.

Timmy went out to the barn to find Billy. He had a steer in a stanchion. He was on a stool behind the steer. I'll let you figure out the rest of the story ;-)) ;-))


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm….
Wandered into the Pub the other day….saw an old friend. His head was now the size of a softball!

"What happened to ya?"

well, you see I was walking on the beach, and spotted this old tea pot/oil lamp sort of thing….well, thinking I could sell at the scrap metal yard….I decided to try and shine it up a bit, to make it look better. Big cloud of funny smelly smoke comes up out of the spout…..when the breeze cleared that away….there was this beautiful lady standing there, "You have freed me! As a reward, I will grant you 3 wishes"

well, the first 2 were the usual money and house things….but, I couldn't keep me eyes off of her….finally got the nerve up, and asked her to have sex with me….which she turned down…asking if there be anything else I would want….
"How about a little head, then?"


----------



## corelz125

A young couple, just married, were in their honeymoon suite on their wedding night. As they undressed for bed, the husband, who was a big burly man, tossed his pants to his bride and said, "here put these on." She put them on, and the waist was twice the size of her body. "I can't wear your pants," she said. "That's right!" said the husband, "and don't you forget it. I'm the man who wears the pants in this family!" With that she flipped him her panties and said, "Try these on." He tried them on and found he could only get them on as far as his kneecaps. He said, "Hell, I can't get into your panties!" She said, "That's right, and that's the way it's going to be until you change your attitude…"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *NATIONAL V-J DAY - August 14 - 15
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*Victory over Japan Day is the celebration of the anniversary of Japan's surrender, which came more than three months after Nazi Germany waved the white flag.*



















*today we have in the streets…*










Shocking! in 75 years- we go from ending WW2 with people celebrating together to people trying to destroy.

Congress left for vacation and will return in September. Yet, even in tyrannical governments, they live the same highlife. My oh my it is time for some humor…
Pottz- your shout out to Duck last night- I'll try some Duck thoughts…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A young couple, just married, were in their honeymoon suite on their wedding night. As they undressed for bed, the husband, who was a big burly man, tossed his pants to his bride and said, "here put these on." She put them on, and the waist was twice the size of her body. "I can't wear your pants," she said. "That's right!" said the husband, "and don't you forget it. I'm the man who wears the pants in this family!" With that she flipped him her panties and said, "Try these on." He tried them on and found he could only get them on as far as his kneecaps. He said, "Hell, I can't get into your panties!" She said, "That's right, and that's the way it's going to be until you change your attitude…"
> 
> - corelz125


*+1 I like the way it is well written, for it is not a stupid joke but one that is well crafted…*


----------



## corelz125

Couple of quick simple ones
What do you call a cow with a nervous twitch? Beef jerky
What do you call a cow with no legs? Ground beef.


----------



## corelz125

This is very tasty!


----------



## torus

we have only three options:

1. The 2021 will be better then 2020 (it could not get worse then this…) 
2. The 2021 will be worse then 2020 (well, the trend is obvious…)
3. There will be no 2021


----------



## pottz

> A young cowboy decides to leave home and strike out to the frontier to make a name for himself.
> He finally finds work on a ranch on the very edge of civilization.
> So far from civilization, in fact, that there arent any women to be found for love nor money.
> Well, he is young and the hormones are raging, so saturday, after working hard all week, he goes to the nearest saloon to ask around.
> After a couple nervous, whispered conversations, he comes to understand, that they use the sheep.
> Our hero isnt happy about this, but he is desperate.
> He buys a bottle of whiskey to nerve himself up, and goes to find the flock.
> He spends considerable time picking out the prettiest lass. He shampoos her wool, ties ribbons around her neck, and puts a little bell on her collar.
> He is also getting pretty drunk.
> By evening, he is done getting her sightly,and not thinking real clearly.
> He is so proud of his girl, that he decides to take her into town and show her off at the saloon.
> He walks in with her, and the room goes totally quiet.
> Everyone is staring at him.
> He is ashamed, but drunk enough, and says:
> "Whats the matter with you guys, I thought everybody went out to the sheep?"
> Finally, one old timer pipes up and says, "Yeah, boy, but what you got there, is the Sheriff´s girl."
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns





> A young cowboy decides to leave home and strike out to the frontier to make a name for himself.
> He finally finds work on a ranch on the very edge of civilization.
> So far from civilization, in fact, that there arent any women to be found for love nor money.
> Well, he is young and the hormones are raging, so saturday, after working hard all week, he goes to the nearest saloon to ask around.
> After a couple nervous, whispered conversations, he comes to understand, that they use the sheep.
> Our hero isnt happy about this, but he is desperate.
> He buys a bottle of whiskey to nerve himself up, and goes to find the flock.
> He spends considerable time picking out the prettiest lass. He shampoos her wool, ties ribbons around her neck, and puts a little bell on her collar.
> He is also getting pretty drunk.
> By evening, he is done getting her sightly,and not thinking real clearly.
> He is so proud of his girl, that he decides to take her into town and show her off at the saloon.
> He walks in with her, and the room goes totally quiet.
> Everyone is staring at him.
> He is ashamed, but drunk enough, and says:
> "Whats the matter with you guys, I thought everybody went out to the sheep?"
> Finally, one old timer pipes up and says, "Yeah, boy, but what you got there, is the Sheriff´s girl."
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


god one that will keep you you in contention.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> we have three options:
> 
> 1. The 2021 will be better then 2020 (it could not get worse then this…)
> 2. The 2021 will be worse then 2021 (well, the trend is obvious…)
> 3. There will be no 2021
> 
> - torus


*+1 this makes sense…*


----------



## pottz

> Hmmmm….
> Wandered into the Pub the other day….saw an old friend. His head was now the size of a softball!
> 
> "What happened to ya?"
> 
> well, you see I was walking on the beach, and spotted this old tea pot/oil lamp sort of thing….well, thinking I could sell at the scrap metal yard….I decided to try and shine it up a bit, to make it look better. Big cloud of funny smelly smoke comes up out of the spout…..when the breeze cleared that away….there was this beautiful lady standing there, "You have freed me! As a reward, I will grant you 3 wishes"
> 
> well, the first 2 were the usual money and house things….but, I couldn t keep me eyes off of her….finally got the nerve up, and asked her to have sex with me….which she turned down…asking if there be anything else I would want….
> "How about a little head, then?"
> 
> - bandit571


lmao,that just pushed you up the ladder bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Couple of quick simple ones
> What do you call a cow with a nervous twitch? Beef jerky
> What do you call a cow with no legs? Ground beef.
> 
> - corelz125


*
-1 Tasteless…*


----------



## pottz

> A young couple, just married, were in their honeymoon suite on their wedding night. As they undressed for bed, the husband, who was a big burly man, tossed his pants to his bride and said, "here put these on." She put them on, and the waist was twice the size of her body. "I can't wear your pants," she said. "That's right!" said the husband, "and don't you forget it. I'm the man who wears the pants in this family!" With that she flipped him her panties and said, "Try these on." He tried them on and found he could only get them on as far as his kneecaps. He said, "Hell, I can't get into your panties!" She said, "That's right, and that's the way it's going to be until you change your attitude…"
> 
> - corelz125


another winner buddy that why your still in the lead.


----------



## pottz

> Couple of quick simple ones
> What do you call a cow with a nervous twitch? Beef jerky
> What do you call a cow with no legs? Ground beef.
> 
> - corelz125


buddy your still on top dont cheapen it,the competition is rising.


----------



## bandit571

Long time ago…I had just got my orders to go home…as usual in that case..I get the honor of being O.D. the day before I leave ( Officer of the Day)....got off duty, went down "Kudo Street" to do a little bar hopping with a friend of mine…who was also going home….Soon the basket was filled with empty beer bottles…..

Stumbled onto an alley…thought we could ditch the bottle down there. came across a wall between two shops..didn't see much on the other side…..and stacked the bottles on top of the wall. Since we always carried our sidearms, we decided to see who could break the most bottles…(about 10' away…I think..)

I was even in the lead! 2 bottles to one….when we heard a lot of shouting coming from the other side of that wall…..

Got to looking…there was an ARVN MP post right below, and the broken bottles and the shots were falling down on them….so…

2 now very sober LOOKING American "Loo-ten-ants" decided to range walk back out of the alley, turn the two corners and ask "WTF" is going on? "VC!< VC!" once we got everybody calmed down….we then headed back to base…and crashed for the night…..( 14 FEB 72….was a long time ago).....hangover? Yep, worth it? Yep…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Long time ago…i got my orders to go home…as usual in that case..I get the honor of being O.D. the day before I leave ( Officer of the Day)....got off duty, went down "Kudo Street" to do a little bar hopping with a friend of mine…who was also going home….Soon the basket was filled with empty beer bottles…..
> 
> Stumbled onto an alley…thought we could ditch the bottle down there. came across a wall between two shops..didn t see much on the other side…..and stacked the bottles on top of the wall. Since we always carried our sidearms, we decided to see who could break the most bottles…(about 10 away…I think..)
> 
> I was even in the lead! 2 bottles to one….when we heard a lot of shouting coming from the other side of that wall…..
> 
> Got to looking…there was an ARVN MP post right below, and the broken bottles and the shots were falling down on them….so…
> 
> 2 now very sober LOOKING American "Loo-ten-ants" decided to range walk back out of the alley, turn the two corners and ask "WTF" is going on? "VC!< VC!" once we got everybody calmed down….we then headed back to base…and crashed for the night…..( 14 FEB 72….was a long time ago).....hangover? Yep, worth it? Yep…
> 
> - bandit571


+1 I enjoyed your post.


----------



## corelz125

My son told me those two they made me laugh coming from a 10 year old.


----------



## pottz

hey whats the weather where you guys are,it's 9:15 here and still about 76 degrees and humid,supposed to be about 92 tomorrow.too damn hot for being 5 miles from the beach.thank god ive got ac in the house and ceiling fans on the patio.yeah im spoiled-lol.


----------



## bandit571

And now the weather report, currently…Dark…with continued dark until morning….

The Hippy Dippy Weatherman


----------



## pottz

> And now the weather report, currently…Dark…with continued dark until morning….
> 
> The Hippy Dippy Weatherman
> 
> - bandit571


hell bandit id say your as good or better than those guys on the tube,but how good is your tan,and do you have good hair? if not well your not gonna make it.


----------



## bandit571

Whut hair?

Does a Taxi Driver Tan count?


----------



## pottz

> Whut hair?
> 
> Does a Taxi Driver Tan count?
> 
> - bandit571


ill take under review-lol.


----------



## bandit571

One year, up at Camp Perry, OH. Was there for Annual Weapons Qualification. Back when they have the old "Sgt York Targets"....where one firing order would raise and lower the frames holding the targets…..

We'd raise the frame, and then hug the wall, facing the wall….as usually there would be more that a few rocks raining down. Sometimes a bent up .223 round would drop on the ground…..one idiot even cut one of the frames down….never hit the target….just the frame…it fell over, and knocked the operator out. While they halted things to work on that fellow….I spotted the yellow porta-john about 25 meters behind the pits….and needing to get rid of breakfast….went out and had a seat…..

paperwork done, stood back up…..and looked straight out, through a perfect .223 hole in the Porta-John's door….

Also had to Qualify with Old Slab Sides…M1911. This was before the 9mm junk….
Standing on the firing line, aiming at the target….was a "John Wayne" type. You know..6'4" 280 lbs….and he thinks he can shoot the .45 single-handed….( fine, IF you turn sideways, with your arm straight out and locked)...but, Old JW, he simply brings his up like a fast-draw guy….holds the pistol straight in front of him, and fires ONE shot…..there were 3 main sounds….the .45 go off (boom!) there is the sound of the muzzle hitting the idiot's steel helmet on the way to digging the front sight into the guys forehead….third sound? "Medic!"

lastly, we always seemed to go up to Perry when it's raining, COLD (no heat in the new barracks) and windy off of the lake….Well, during the April that had the Hole-in-the-door episode….It was my firing order's turn….worn-out M-16 ( skinny, slippery, rounded plastic butt stock) with pins so worn, that IF you sat the butt down hard…gun will go off…..Firing position was "off-hand" standing….gun is as cold as I am…Was told to get in a good firing position, and practice looking through the sights…...bang!

Major in charge ( HMFIC) "WHO FIRED THAT SHOT?!"

Me…"It was this rifle, Sir…seems to have been a "cook-off" round…" 
Major: "Well, ok, just don't let it happen again!"

Sometimes..compost just happens…( temps that day were in the upper 40s)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Friday Michael Medved reported Macy's is looking to relocate from Chicago's Magnificent Mile.

https://www.fox46.com/news/national-news/black-lives-matter-rallies-for-chicago-looters-after-60-million-in-damages/

Magnificent Mile "looting and rioting that caused at least $60 million in property damage and saw 13 police officers injured, according to a report." Small scale attack in Seattle today. Some idiot attacking people with a sledge hammer in Tacoma today. One man critical, attack a woman who runs a day care and some kids.

"I don't care if someone decides to loot a Gucci or a Macy's or a Nike store, because that makes sure that person eats," said Ariel Atkins, a BLM organizer, according to NBC Chicago. "That makes sure that person has clothes."

"That is reparations," Atkins continued. "Anything they wanted to take, they can take it because these businesses have insurance."

Insurance companies usually exclude acts of war. I wonder how much longer until they declare it war. Aren't crimes usually single acts?


----------



## pottz

i love your stories bandit,i wish todays kids had to do what you went through,maybe we wouldn't have so many [email protected]#ssies rioting and complaining about their poor life,and get a job and make their own life instead of wanting the government to take care of them.let me just say,thank you for your service to our country,and god bless you my friend.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Teamwork.


----------



## pottz

> Teamwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


you know i love dogs ,unfair….............but over ruled the pic stands!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Rainy here this morning. The heat actually broke for a coup,e of days. The rioting stopped here now they're back to shooting each other.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> The rioting stopped here now they re back to shooting each other.
> 
> - corelz125


Good one! It is a joke, right?!!!!

I think there is a good chance we are gonna have full-on lockdowns imposed on us all again. I know, someone said it is for our own good, but I have a different plan. I have been practicing in my pool, breathing underwater, trying to evolve some gills. Probably be living back in the sea before all this theater of the absurd show is over. And I am a shade on the thin side, so I have been eating only large slabs of butter for breakfast to put on some fat for warmth factor 12.


----------



## corelz125

Wish it was Brian parts of NYC have become like the old west. Even in the middle of the day they are shooting at each other.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Two Hill Billys are sitting on the porch. They are watching the dawg lick his balls. One says to the other, Whish I could do that, the other says he will bite youuuuu!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I hear shots all the time in this area. Lots of fireworks too. Occasionally one sounds like a stick of dynamite. I hope they are shooting at street signs on the road that runs through the canyon rather than cars or people. Most of the time they fire a shot, slight pause then several more perfectly timed; obviously semi-auto. 40 years ago they changed the street signs to fiberglass or some other composite material. You can't see the bullet strikes on the front unless they hit the part backed by a wooden post. I don't think the steel posts have enough solid backing area to make that mark. Even then it is hard to see and identify. The bullet marks do show on the back side. I'm not sure if they went back to metal signs if the lowlife community could see the hits on the sign, would that satisfy them they are hitting it or encourage them to shoot the sign until it is totally destroyed?

In the 90s, there were enough bullet marks on the back of a sign near our house. I marked them to see if they were increasing. They were not. I'm not sure where the shots we heard occasionally from cars passing by in the wee hours of the morning went. Maybe missing the sign or shot in the air. Nothing was ever hit here. There is a development on a hill a few miles north with a curving road with lots of warning signs below it. Every time I came up that hill I wondered if the houses in direct line of fire behind those signs were ever hit. I never heard anything on the news about it.

Gun control is working here. More ball bat attacks, stabbings and even a sledge hammer and a lighter fluid attack. 50 years ago if anyone heard this they would have thought it was some kind of comedy, eh? Maybe a 3 Stooges episode.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I wonder if all the crackpots are shooting full metal jacketed bullets (FMJ)? They would be the cheapest they could find. In the 90s I tested baffle designs for the shooting range. A 4 inch thick solid wood beam slows both rifle and pistol FMJ bullets 200 feet per second as they pass through. Of course they are still dangerous with that small velocity reduction. If the lowlife community were required to shoot hollow points they would be destroyed becoming relatively harmless small pieces of shrapnel within a few feet. That could make the city's and suburbs of America infinitely safer until there is a move towards personal accountability and responsibility.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL AIRBORNE DAY*
National Airborne Day on August 16th honors the military's airborne divisions of the Armed Forces


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

https://xnewsweekly.com/antifa-goes-sturgis-motorcycle-rally/

*Antifa Goes To Sturgis Motorcycle Rally [Video]: Protester Kicks At Biker*
enjoy the videos- This ANTIFA is just like the COVID they won't go away. Personally I prefer the Proud Boys on dealing with Antifa.

*Proud Boys, counter-protesters clash in downtown Kalamazoo*
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/08/15/proud-boys-antifa-clash-downtown-kalamazoo/5591756002/

















*
Note how the liberal Detroit News described the opponents of the Proud Boys- "counter-protestors" Later they referred to ANTIFA but it was not in the caption but it did refer them to ANTIFA buried in the article.
*


----------



## MSquared

Yep. NYC and even Long Island violence is on the rise. Theories are flying around out there. There's one constant though…. Mongrels!


----------



## corelz125

I guess covid wasnt invited to Sturgis not many masks worn in the entire crowd.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I think there is a good chance we are gonna have full-on lockdowns imposed on us all again. I know, someone said it is for our own good, but I have a different plan. I have been practicing in my pool, breathing underwater, trying to evolve some gills. Probably be living back in the sea before all this theater of the absurd show is over. And I am a shade on the thin side, so I have been eating only large slabs of butter for breakfast to put on some fat for warmth factor 12.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I hope that LBD can come in and add a comment. He could understand what this is about. IMO I pray that I would never want to live in the sea. Think about how much waste and byproducts that are runoff from us…



















*The answer is space!*


----------



## pottz

> https://xnewsweekly.com/antifa-goes-sturgis-motorcycle-rally/
> 
> *Antifa Goes To Sturgis Motorcycle Rally [Video]: Protester Kicks At Biker*
> enjoy the videos- This ANTIFA is just like the COVID they won t go away. Personally I prefer the Proud Boys on dealing with Antifa.
> 
> *Proud Boys, counter-protesters clash in downtown Kalamazoo*
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/08/15/proud-boys-antifa-clash-downtown-kalamazoo/5591756002/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Note how the liberal Detroit News described the opponents of the Proud Boys- "counter-protestors" Later they referred to ANTIFA but it was not in the caption but it did refer them to ANTIFA buried in the article.
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


man i knew the antifas were stupid but to show up at sturgis during bike week is insane.there damn lucky no one was killed,you dont f with thousands of bikers,especially these antifa [email protected]#!ies.check out some vids of antifa protests,they get there asses kicked left and right,they dont know how to fight but they keep provoking 
fights.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Positive news from the West-

Struggling Farmers Work With Overwhelmed Food Banks to Stay Afloat*










https://www.pewtrusts.org/en/research-and-analysis/blogs/stateline/2020/08/13/struggling-farmers-work-with-overwhelmed-food-banks-to-stay-afloat


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I wonder if all the crackpots are shooting full metal jacketed bullets (FMJ)? They would be the cheapest they could find. In the 90s I tested baffle designs for the shooting range. A 4 inch thick solid wood beam slows both rifle and pistol FMJ bullets 200 feet per second as they pass through. Of course they are still dangerous with that small velocity reduction. If the lowlife community were required to shoot hollow points they would be destroyed becoming relatively harmless small pieces of shrapnel within a few feet. That could make the city's and suburbs of America infinitely safer until there is a move towards personal accountability and responsibility.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
TopMax- thank you for your continued solutions to a problem…*

For others- FMJ?- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Full_metal_jacket_bullet


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Beginning to look like the early stages of civil war. When I was wiring gas stations and converting them to self-serve a biker came in one day riding a chopper. I was interest in them so I walked over to take a peek. I asked the biker about it and he did not respond. The station owner told me not to talk to him again. He is unpredictable. He can't talk because someone cut his tongue out in a fight.

When we by-passed Stugis there were lots of trailers and vans hauling bikes to the event. I'm sure there are still a lot of bikers who ride them everywhere.

Meanwhile in Skiddadle they are calling to white guys to give up their home on Capitol Hill. 
https://mynorthwest.com/2094891/rantz-racist-mob-white-seattle-homeowners/

Peaceful black residents say they need to arm themselves as city council supports police defunding.

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/amid-shock-of-chief-carmen-bests-departure-black-seattleites-weigh-citys-moves-on-police-defunding/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TSA_081720001221+Amid+shock+of+Chief+Carmen+Best%e2%80%99s+departure%2c+Black+Seattleites+weigh+city%e2%80%99s+moves+o_8_16_2020&utm_term=#comments


----------



## pottz

> Beginning to look like the early stages of civil war. When I was wiring gas stations and converting them to self-serve a biker came in one day riding a chopper. I was interest in them so I walked over to take a peek. I asked the biker about it and he did not respond. The station owner told me not to talk to him again. He is unpredictable. He can't talk because someone cut his tongue out in a fight.
> 
> When we by-passed Stugis there were lots of trailers and vans hauling bikes to the event. I'm sure there are still a lot of bikers who ride them everywhere.
> 
> Meanwhile in Skiddadle they are calling to white guys to give up their home on Capitol Hill.
> https://mynorthwest.com/2094891/rantz-racist-mob-white-seattle-homeowners/
> 
> Peaceful black residents say they need to arm themselves as city council supports police defunding.
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/amid-shock-of-chief-carmen-bests-departure-black-seattleites-weigh-citys-moves-on-police-defunding/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TSA_081720001221+Amid+shock+of+Chief+Carmen+Best%e2%80%99s+departure%2c+Black+Seattleites+weigh+city%e2%80%99s+moves+o_8_16_2020&utm_term=#comments
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


well i guess if your a victim of racism it's ok to become rasist's yourself,right.i hate to say but with the thinking and logic these days rasism will not only lessen but will grow far worse.prepare for race wars guys.time to lock and load boys!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Looks like ya all are gonna be having a mostly peaceful party. Gonna be awesome. Word on the street is that the party is being organized by Canadian DJ´s, and all of the music they spin will be having a red theme. Im stocking up on extra popcorn and beers, so I can have some munchies while mostly peacefully participating virtually.

The flier I have a copy of, says the mostly peaceful party will go on until the election, and the entry pass wrist bracelet and/or lapel badge can be pre-ordered now at a discount of 3.2%. All are welcome, it says, but if you have a job you must pay 100% more for your entry badge and/or bracelet. No pets will be granted admission.

If all those crazy unmasked biker dudes and dudettes leave Sturgis now, they can make it to DC in time for the mostly peaceful blowout. That would be even awesomer, bigly.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

About a month ago they interviewed a black police officer in Portland Oregon. He said the anti-racist protestors were shouting racist insults and did not seem to have any idea what racism is.

From Stansberry Research: "There's a reason so many Americans are losing hope - losing their sense of independence and their dignity. There's a reason so many people are turning to the failed plans of socialism. And it has nothing to do with racism or the coronavirus.

It's because most Americans are being left behind… in a way we've never, ever seen before.

The gap between the rich and the poor has always existed. But never, ever, on this level. And never with this speed.

Every day, thousands and thousands of Americans are ascending into an entire new level of wealth - something even beyond what millionaires could afford a decade ago. And, instead of plateauing, these changes are continuing to power this new class higher… turning millionaires into billionaires."


----------



## oldnovice

*"The reason it is too hot in the U.S. (Death Valley for one hit 130°) is that we have more thermometers that any other country in the world!"*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *"The reason it is too hot in the U.S. (Death Valley for one hit 130°) is that we have more thermometers that any other country in the world!"*
> 
> - oldnovice


No, no! Average, don't sum ;-)


----------



## MSquared

And running Hot and Cold Water. and Electricity at the flip of a switch 24/7 (Normally).......


----------



## oldnovice

> *"The reason it is too hot in the U.S. (Death Valley for one hit 130°) is that we have more thermometers that any other country in the world!"*
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> No, no! Average, don t sum ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*I don't understand what you meant!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *"The reason it is too hot in the U.S. (Death Valley for one hit 130°) is that we have more thermometers that any other country in the world!"*
> 
> - oldnovice


Blah, blah but from other news sites the reoccurring statement "The hottest temperature on Earth ever recorded *may have been *reached on Sunday afternoon" I hope that we are not going to a global warming lead in… Note *"may have been"*

*Did anyone catch LBD's project post at #3 or does anyone even care?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Looks like ya all are gonna be having a mostly peaceful party. Gonna be awesome. Word on the street is that the party is being organized by Canadian DJ´s, and all of the music they spin will be having a red theme. Im stocking up on extra popcorn and beers, so I can have some munchies while mostly peacefully participating virtually.
> 
> The flier I have a copy of, says the mostly peaceful party will go on until the election, and the entry pass wrist bracelet and/or lapel badge can be pre-ordered now at a discount of 3.2%. All are welcome, it says, but if you have a job you must pay 100% more for your entry badge and/or bracelet. No pets will be granted admission.
> 
> If all those crazy unmasked biker dudes and dudettes leave Sturgis now, they can make it to DC in time for the mostly peaceful blowout. That would be even awesomer, bigly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*
I hope others reread this- not only COVID but Socialist subversion from outside our borders.*


----------



## pottz

> *"The reason it is too hot in the U.S. (Death Valley for one hit 130°) is that we have more thermometers that any other country in the world!"*
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> Blah, blah but from other news sites the reoccurring statement "The hottest temperature on Earth ever recorded *may have been *reached on Sunday afternoon" I hope that we are not going to a global warming lead in… Note *"may have been"*
> 
> *Did anyone catch LBD s project post at #3 or does anyone even care?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah but the top 3 is meaningless really, says nothing about the quality just means a certain number of views in a given time period.you could do a chippendale reproduction and not get top 3.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*California Set To Pass The Nation's First Wealth Tax Targeting The Ultra Rich*
https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/california-set-pass-nations-first-wealth-tax-targeting-ultra-rich

Pottz let us know when they start to move people into your home under the fair-care-act…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *"The reason it is too hot in the U.S. (Death Valley for one hit 130°) is that we have more thermometers that any other country in the world!"*
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> No, no! Average, don t sum ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *I don t understand what you meant!*
> 
> - oldnovice


If all those thermometers are added together, we are probably the hottest, but averaged we don't come close to the Middle East or Africa.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *California Set To Pass The Nation s First Wealth Tax Targeting The Ultra Rich*
> https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/california-set-pass-nations-first-wealth-tax-targeting-ultra-rich
> Pottz let us know when they start to move people into your home under the fair-care-act…
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is what built America after WWII. Joe Albertson told my uncle he had no intention of building a grocery store chain. When he got the store profitable, he either gave 90% of the profit to Uncle Sam or expanded. May as well grow as give it to Uncle. I think Kennedy dropped it to 72%. In the 80s they shifted the burden to the middle class and the Robber Barons reestablished monopolies and predatory capitalism.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

and don't forget the "below sea level" which means for warmer temps….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ron Paul interviews Robert Kennedy Jr.

Mr. Kennedy does go into some detail about his family history, but the interview is mainly about the pandemic and vaccines. Well worth your time, if you want truth bombs. If not, then go back to sleep, all is well.

https://healthandmoneynews.wordpress.com/2020/08/17/rfk-jr-with-ron-paul-cia-killed-my-father-uncle/


----------



## corelz125

A father and his 13 year old son walk into the pharmacy. The son sees the boxes of condoms and asks: "What are these dad?" And the father answers truthfully: "These, my boy, are called condoms. Men use them to have safe sex." "Oh.. i see! the boy answers. They shown them to us at school, in the sex education class." Then the boy looks at a packet with 3 condoms in it and asks: "Why does this one have only 3 in it dad?" "This, son is for high-school kids: One for Friday, one for Saturday and one for Sunday." Then the boy looks at another packet that has 6 inside. "What about this one? Why does it have 6 in?" "This is for college students: Two for Friday, two for Saturday and two for Sunday." Then the kid sees that packet with 12 inside and with great wonder asks: "And this one dad, with 12 inside?" His father sighs and explains to him: "These my boy, are for married people. One for January, one for February…"


----------



## MSquared

DOH!!


----------



## corelz125

pottz i finally made it to the top 3 and you took the wind right out of my sails. =)


----------



## pottz

> A father and his 13 year old son walk into the pharmacy. The son sees the boxes of condoms and asks: "What are these dad?" And the father answers truthfully: "These, my boy, are called condoms. Men use them to have safe sex." "Oh.. i see! the boy answers. They shown them to us at school, in the sex education class." Then the boy looks at a packet with 3 condoms in it and asks: "Why does this one have only 3 in it dad?" "This, son is for high-school kids: One for Friday, one for Saturday and one for Sunday." Then the boy looks at another packet that has 6 inside. "What about this one? Why does it have 6 in?" "This is for college students: Two for Friday, two for Saturday and two for Sunday." Then the kid sees that packet with 12 inside and with great wonder asks: "And this one dad, with 12 inside?" His father sighs and explains to him: "These my boy, are for married people. One for January, one for February…"
> 
> - corelz125


yeah thats the truth huh.good one buddy.


----------



## pottz

> pottz i finally made it to the top 3 and you took the wind right out of my sails. =)
> 
> - corelz125


sorry my friend but the truth always hurts.hey after 30 or 40 you wont even care anymore-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> pottz i finally made it to the top 3 and you took the wind right out of my sails. =)
> 
> - corelz125


Should the wind go out of a person's sails- then it is time to use the engines. In woodworking terms in 2014 I added a CNC to my shop- change, adapt, or perish!

Maybe if you should win Corona Crazy Jokemeister- I'll bet that would feel good.

Note: I remember when my projects would rise or fall it was like being in a horse race. But if your project is for $$$ the put aside Top 3 and look for profit.

C125 did you happen to see LBD's top 3 project? If so then you will understand why Pottz mentioned what he said.


----------



## pottz

while top 3 has nothing to do with quality or time spent creating something it does reflect the level of interest in ones work so it does give some feeling of accomplishment.so get a lot of buddies and have them all post and you'll get plenty of dt3's-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> while top 3 has nothing to do with quality or time spent creating something it does reflect the level of interest in ones work so it does give some feeling of accomplishment.so get a lot of buddies and have them all post and you ll get plenty of dt3 s-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Exactly, as for LBD's money clip project- True woodworking bull******************** made from a "craft kit" and AU Monopoly money with his "drivel".

What pisses me off is that RobC and LBD currently posting on LJocks- YET recall on ANZAC day all the support us yanks posted… Check and see if they posted anything to my American War remembrances post. I don't remember any comments from either.

I will no longer post anything to them or their posts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Portland video: 
A video out of Portland shows a shirtless man attempting to charge at police before being drenched twice with pepper spray.*






*Police work at its finest.*


----------



## DS

I worked on the coolest storage closet the other day.

I know "storage closet" doesn't sound all that inspiring, however this one is 13 feet deep, 8 1/2 feet wide and 10 feet tall.
It has shelves on the left and right sides that are 13' wide and 10' tall.

The entire bottom row on both sides are cubbies for LP's. (26 total feet worth)
The next row are for DVD's. Again 26'
The next 13 rows are for CD's. Thirteen rows times 26 feet is 338 feet of CD's .

More than a football field of CDs stacked edgeways. Who has that many CD's?

All I could think was "I'll take 'Things that fit in my IPod nano for $1000', Alex"


----------



## pottz

> *Portland video:
> A video out of Portland shows a shirtless man attempting to charge at police before being drenched twice with pepper spray.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Police work at its finest.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


those antifas have got to be the stupidest people on earth,he gets drenched i pepper spray turns around and charges back for more.


----------



## pottz

> I worked on the coolest storage closet the other day.
> 
> I know "storage closet" doesn't sound all that inspiring, however this one was 13 feet deep, 8 1/2 feet wide and 10 feet tall.
> It had shelves on the left and right sides that are 13' wide and 10' tall.
> 
> The entire bottom row on both sides were cubbies for LP's. (26 total feet worth)
> The next row were for DVD's. Again 26'
> The next 13 rows are for CD's. Thirteen rows times 26 feet is 338 feet of CD's .
> 
> More than a football field of CDs stacked edgeways.
> 
> All I could think of was "I'll take 'Things that fit in my IPod nano for $1000', Alex"
> 
> - DS


was this for a record shop or in a home,thats one hell of a lot of cd storage.


----------



## DS

Home Office Storage Closet (In Peoria)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thats a serious collection! My question is, who has that much money to spend on CD´s? I have about 300 lp´s, and about the same in cd´s, and I thought that was alot.



> Home Office Storage Closet (In Peoria)
> 
> - DS


----------



## pottz

yeah thats one hell of a collection.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey man, a little help?

Nope!

C´mon!

Nope!

Im gonna let go, and then its gonna be your fault!

I am ok with that.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *Portland video:
> A video out of Portland shows a shirtless man attempting to charge at police before being drenched twice with pepper spray.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Police work at its finest.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Looks dangerous and wasteful, a lesson from the year 1911 would have been less expensive and safer for the police involved.


----------



## oldnovice

Isn't it about time we got *REAL*! This has bothered me for quite some time during this pandemic!

We still call digital camera images *"photographs"* when ihe they are really *bitimages*.
And, we still hear people saying we have *"footage"* of the whatever …. when in actuality it is *bitstreams*


----------



## DS

Hans, be kind and rewind, dude… heheh.

You sound like a broken record. Yep, our vernacular will take a long time to change.
One day us old geezers will be gone and no one will remember what a record was.

Probably not in out lifetimes, though.
The kids will make up new names soon enough.


----------



## MSquared

Brian - Is that cat's name 'Sloopy'?


----------



## MSquared

oldnovice - I was a video Cameraman/Lighting Director,etc. for 40 years. Broadcast and Fortune 50 (Fifty) corporations. Clients would say 'we need to film ' such and such. Also, 'let's look at the footage'. I gave up early on in saying 'this is not film'! You'd think the Producers would be smarter than that!!


----------



## DS

Same builder that did that ginormous kitchen is doing another big house with 23 rooms of cabinetry and an even bigger kitchen.

Kitchen is 16' x 36 1/2' with 18' high ceilings and a 6' x 20' Island.
Jeepers!

Not sure where the money is coming from. 
Maybe he got a PPP loan?


----------



## pottz

> Same builder that did that ginormous kitchen is doing another big house with 23 rooms of cabinetry and an even bigger kitchen.
> 
> Kitchen is 16' x 36 1/2' with 18' high ceilings and a 6' x 20' Island.
> Jeepers!
> 
> Not sure where the money is coming from.
> Maybe he got a PPP loan?
> 
> - DS


wow thats crazy the island is almost as big as my hitchen which is 7'x22' and the owner will probably rarely use it.


----------



## MSquared

Dang! I bet they don't cook that much either… A 'Trophy Wife' and a 'Trophy Kitchen' no doubt. They both loose so much luster in a short time. So sad! I can whip up a very nice meal for a crowd in half that space! Of course, it might involve a charcoal grill or smoker in decent weather! And my lovely wife of 31 years is aging quite nicely!


----------



## corelz125

I realized the daily top 3 is a popularity contest a long time ago when I think some guy posted a wood wedge and he got dt3. He has a lot of buddies and they all commented.


----------



## corelz125

A young woman walks into a bar and sits down next to a man wearing a cowboy hat. "Excuse me sir but are you a real cowboy?" The man says, "Well I have a ranch and horses. I go to rodeos and raise cattle and other livestock, so yes I suppose I'm a real cowboy." The woman says, "Well I think I'm a lesbian. Women are always on my mind whether I'm working eating driving or whatever its still the same. I cant get women off my mind. Yes I think I'm a lesbian." The young woman gets up and leaves the coffee shop. A short time later a young guy comes in and sits down next to the man and asks him, "Sir are you a real cowboy?" To that the man replies, "Well I always thought I was, but just a few minutes ago I found out I'm a lesbian!"


----------



## MSquared

DOH!!


----------



## pottz

> A young woman walks into a bar and sits down next to a man wearing a cowboy hat. "Excuse me sir but are you a real cowboy?" The man says, "Well I have a ranch and horses. I go to rodeos and raise cattle and other livestock, so yes I suppose I m a real cowboy." The woman says, "Well I think I m a lesbian. Women are always on my mind whether I m working eating driving or whatever its still the same. I cant get women off my mind. Yes I think I m a lesbian." The young woman gets up and leaves the coffee shop. A short time later a young guy comes in and sits down next to the man and asks him, "Sir are you a real cowboy?" To that the man replies, "Well I always thought I was, but just a few minutes ago I found out I m a lesbian!"
> 
> - corelz125


good one bud,looks like your the only joke teller lately,maybe the other are intimidated ?


----------



## corelz125

I keep them coming steady stream for weeks now. Not a fly by night operation.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I Like to Practice Magic as a hobby. Last Night I Was Driving Down the street, And I Turned Into a driveway.*
(C125- no worries Pottz disqualified me weeks ago)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I will no longer post anything to them or their posts.
> - DesertWoodworker


I'm not a bloody bible basher, however, I pray to all the gods that ever existed or yet to be borne, that *that is not an idle threat_*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I will no longer post anything to them or their posts.
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I m not a bloody bible basher, however, I pray to all the gods that ever existed or yet to be borne, that *that is not an idle threat_*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


LBD- you made my day by posting here- I bet Pottz that I could post something to get you to post. Pottz loves you and you taking a sabbatical hurt him. I would have loved to hear your commentary on some of Brians's posts- for only you could understand. This is a forum and one can post their thoughts and others can then debate (within limits not like the old days) I hope you post more often, especially we are headed to hitting 4,000 posts- As for prayers- You have the right to pray to you "gods" and I pray to our "God". Always praying for love and kindness.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A young woman walks into a bar and sits down next to a man wearing a cowboy hat. "Excuse me sir but are you a real cowboy?" The man says, "Well I have a ranch and horses. I go to rodeos and raise cattle and other livestock, so yes I suppose I m a real cowboy." The woman says, "Well I think I m a lesbian. Women are always on my mind whether I m working eating driving or whatever its still the same. I cant get women off my mind. Yes I think I m a lesbian." The young woman gets up and leaves the coffee shop. A short time later a young guy comes in and sits down next to the man and asks him, "Sir are you a real cowboy?" To that the man replies, "Well I always thought I was, but just a few minutes ago I found out I m a lesbian!"
> 
> - corelz125


Hummmmm, Looks like I'm a lesbian too.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I bet Pottz that I could post something to get you to post…
> - Desert_Woodworker


*pottzy* normally I am self composed and call you *Richard*... *Richard Cranium*, but this time I'll go full hog and call you a full length *Prick*...

You owe me half that bet taking.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Pottz the bet was between us and I am not sharing it with an outbacker!*



> ... I bet Pottz that I could post something to get you to post…
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *pottzy* normally I am self composed and call you *Richard*... *Richard Cranium*, but this time I ll go full hog and call you a full length *Prick*...
> 
> You owe me half that bet taking.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ...You have the right to pray to you "gods"….












I've now got 6 Fe*$*tool tools… at least my prayers were answered 6 times…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*LBD +1*

*As for half of the prize money, I will be gladly sharing with you 1/2 of "bupkis".*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ...1/2 of "bupkis".
> - Desert Woodworker


I'm peculiar… sorry, meant particular and also concerned about whom I kiss for nothing… I'm no charity moll… I charge.


> - did you ever consider-
> 
> Mirka - Deros 5" DC Compact RO Sander
> - Desert Woodworker


Looks like another prayer,








has been answered,









Thanks for the motivation to *bend the knee*s!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

kcab m'I woh sa gnieeS, allbeit temporary… as I blatantly refuse *sideways pictures*, would this post 








have been worth reading? Looks interesting but a phobia is a "mummy I'm scared" foible!

Like that noise coming out of mum and dads bedroom countless years ago… can't look but can ask.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ...1/2 of "bupkis".
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> I m peculiar… sorry, meant particular and also concerned about whom I kiss for nothing… I m no charity moll… I charge.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*
Did anyone remember when Pottz posted his LA home value? Based on that post…*


----------



## DS

I just found out that my uncle, a life long Republican, is voting Democrat in the upcoming election.

This would've never happened if he were still alive.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I just found out that my uncle, a life long Republican, is voting Democrat in the upcoming election.
> 
> This would've never happened if he were still alive.
> 
> - DS


It happens. First time I heard about it was in 1960 in Chicago. Even though I was only 11 I was sure dead people shouldn't be voting. I found out later they always vote D ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I just found out that my uncle, a life long Republican, is voting Democrat in the upcoming election.
> 
> This would've never happened if he were still alive.
> 
> - DS


hey DS, I posted that joke about a week ago here, except I used my grandpa. Try to keep up)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Intimidated? Pshaw! I just think its lame that it has to be a competition, as we all know the game is rigged.

Anyway,

One night in Dublin, a fire started in a chemical plant. In the blink of an eye, the whole thing exploded into massive flames. The City alarms sounded, calling all firefighter crews to the scene. When they arrived, the CEO of the plant rushed to the ranking Captain in charge and said, "All our secret formulas are in the vault in the center of the plant, they must be saved. I will give 50,000$ to the fire department that retrieves those formulas, brings them out intact."

But the roaring flames held the firefighters at bay. As more crews arrived, the situation was getting desperate. The CEO again shouted out that the offer was now 100,000$ reward to the Station crew who retrieved the formulas. But none of them dared to enter the structure.

From the distance a lone siren could be heard nearing the scene. It was a well known rural crew, comprised of volunteers, men mostly over the age of 65. To everyones amazement, the little run-down firetruck roared right past all the shiny sleek engines that were parked all around. Without even slowing down, they drove straight into the middle of the inferno.

The other forefighters watched in awe as the old-timers jumped off into the flames and fought them back on all sides. It was a valiant effort and performance never seen before. Within a short time the old-timers had beat the fire and saved the formulas. The company CEO announced that they had done such a magnificent job, that the reward would be 200,000$ to them. He walked over to them as they were wiping the soot off their faces and drinking water and packing up their gear, and personally shook hands with each of them.

The CEO then asked the Chief, "what are you all going to do with the money?"

"Well, said Paddy," the 70 year old Chief, "first thing we are going to do is fix the brakes on the bloody truck."


----------



## pottz

> Intimidated? Pshaw! I just think its lame that it has to be a competition, as we all know the game is rigged.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> One night in Dublin, a fire started in a chemical plant. In the blink of an eye, the whole thing exploded into massive flames. The City alarms sounded, calling all firefighter crews to the scene. When they arrived, the CEO of the plant rushed to the ranking Captain in charge and said, "All our secret formulas are in the vault in the center of the plant, they must be saved. I will give 50,000$ to the fire department that retrieves those formulas, brings them out intact."
> 
> But the roaring flames held the firefighters at bay. As more crews arrived, the situation was getting desperate. The CEO again shouted out that the offer was now 100,000$ reward to the Station crew who retrieved the formulas. But none of them dared to enter the structure.
> 
> From the distance a lone siren could be heard nearing the scene. It was a well known rural crew, comprised of volunteers, men mostly over the age of 65. To everyones amazement, the little run-down firetruck roared right past all the shiny sleek engines that were parked all around. Without even slowing down, they drove straight into the middle of the inferno.
> 
> The other forefighters watched in awe as the old-timers jumped off into the flames and fought them back on all sides. It was a valiant effort and performance never seen before. Within a short time the old-timers had beat the fire and saved the formulas. The company CEO announced that they had done such a magnificent job, that the reward would be 200,000$ to them. He walked over to them as they were wiping the soot off their faces and drinking water and packing up their gear, and personally shook hands with each of them.
> 
> The CEO then asked the Chief, "what are you all going to do with the money?"
> 
> "Well, said Paddy," the 70 year old Chief, "first thing we are going to do is fix the brakes on the bloody truck."
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


now thats a good one,competition is heating up!!


----------



## pottz

> A young woman walks into a bar and sits down next to a man wearing a cowboy hat. "Excuse me sir but are you a real cowboy?" The man says, "Well I have a ranch and horses. I go to rodeos and raise cattle and other livestock, so yes I suppose I m a real cowboy." The woman says, "Well I think I m a lesbian. Women are always on my mind whether I m working eating driving or whatever its still the same. I cant get women off my mind. Yes I think I m a lesbian." The young woman gets up and leaves the coffee shop. A short time later a young guy comes in and sits down next to the man and asks him, "Sir are you a real cowboy?" To that the man replies, "Well I always thought I was, but just a few minutes ago I found out I m a lesbian!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Hummmmm, Looks like I m a lesbian too.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


it's never too late bob-lol.


----------



## pottz

> ... I bet Pottz that I could post something to get you to post…
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *pottzy* normally I am self composed and call you *Richard*... *Richard Cranium*, but this time I ll go full hog and call you a full length *Prick*...
> 
> You owe me half that bet taking.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


sorry duckie but you took the bait and he reeled you in.im sure he'll throw you back though,this is a catch and release thread-lol.


----------



## DS

> I just found out that my uncle, a life long Republican, is voting Democrat in the upcoming election.
> 
> This would've never happened if he were still alive.
> 
> - DS
> 
> hey DS, I posted that joke about a week ago here, except I used my grandpa. Try to keep up)
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Yeah, it' hard to find an original joke to plagiarize anymore… heheh


----------



## DS

A duck walks into a bar, which is odd, because, I figure he would've ducked and missed it.


----------



## moke

I've been absent the past week and a half so, I have missed out on all the wit and words of wisdom! As if Corona wasn't bad enough we had a Hurricane on the 10th. And I live in IOWA!!!! It was called a Derecho, or inland hurricane. WTF????? We are in a county of 200K, and we have other disasters, but nothing like this. We just got electricity yesterday, and Lordy is the AC nice! The major issues is the trees, there must be 100k's of trees down. We all have been allowed to put the limbs/trunks on the parking ( the area between the sidewalk and street). Everyone I know has a pile so high that you can not see across the street. There is a lot of damage to homes too. They tell me that the area I live in got the brunt, but I am not sure I believe that. I am sure that most of did not hear about this, as it happened the day Biden named Harris his VP and us being fly over country, we didn't even rate a mention from the main stream media! But that's ok, the only reason that you ever hear about Iowa is at the beginning of the Presidential cycle. After the massive mess that the National DNC's software created in counting the election results, you may not even hear about us then…...

Yesterday I went out to restock the fridge, and we saw 6 or 7 different city trucks from cities up to a couple hundred miles away. I am told there are over a thousand lineman and trucks from as far away as Texas, Colorado and Tennessee. They are all out there working 12 to 16 hour shifts. Everyone is trying to support all these people that are out here helping. Lots of guys are cooking the food in the freezer that they were going to loose and offering steak sandwiches and such. We all try and wave and give them thumbs up. For the idiots that are criticizing them on facebook and other social media, they get shot down immediately by the people that are grateful.

Mostly the trees are chopped up and being slowly hauled away (only slow because of the sheer volume). Neighbors are out helping the older neighbors, and the only trees left laying down are either huge or something that needs specialized equipment. I feel fortunate, my house is for the most part ok, and MY SHOP IS OK!!!! We did have a fatality in the neighborhood, but it was a gentleman that had a heart attack from cutting trees. The wives made the family so much food that they asked us to stop, that it would go to waste.

Bottom line is we didn't need David Muir to stop his drama/ Political commentary news to mention us. We can help ourselves and what else we needed, our real friends showed up…..if you or your family members were among those we are in your debt…...thank you…..and we are not "the what have you done for us lately crowd"......we are in your debt for life!
OK rant over…thanks for listening!


----------



## pottz

> A duck walks into a bar, which is odd, because, I figure he would've ducked and missed it.
> 
> - DS


cmon ds your getting desperate now.


----------



## pottz

glad your back with us mike sounds like a real mess.ive never heard of a hurricane inland that far,starnge weather but hell it's been a strange year period.glad you and the shop are ok,stay safe my friend.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke that is some story, glad you are ok and so is your property. I have lived through a bunch of floods in North NJ (house was an island etc) Now in Fla…. hurricanes. (living in a flood plane is not so smart) Is anyone saving trees for the mill? Irma gave me a nice Mahogany . Wondering about the large storage for the CDs LPs etc. is the owner in the business? Tommy Matola maybe? Random update, had hernia surgery this am. A bit painful, not going to Oxycodone, strong Ibuprofen, maybe I can have a drink later with that? .

Be safe out there.


----------



## oldnovice

How many Lumberjocks does it take to tell a good joke?

I don't know as I haven't heard any yet!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Is it possible to "hear" the written word? Asking fer a friend.



> How many Lumberjocks does it take to tell a good joke?
> 
> I don t know as I haven t heard any yet!
> 
> - oldnovice


----------



## pottz

*OUCH !!!!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*8-19 nightly thoughts:* from-









*
"Flu Vaccine Now Required For All Massachusetts Students"*
by Dec. 31
https://boston.cbslocal.com/2020/08/19/flu-vaccine-massachusetts-students-shot-requirement/
*
"Coronavirus vaccine should be mandatory in Australia: PM" *
https://news.yahoo.com/coronavirus-vaccine-mandatory-australia-pm-021619600.html

*PASSENGERS REVOLT AS AIRLINE REMOVES FAMILY WHO HAD TROUBLE MASKING 2-YEAR-OLd*
https://www.infowars.com/passengers-revolt-as-airline-removes-family-who-had-trouble-masking-2-year-old/

*LBD * it was a pleasure to hear from you. No traps on my part, but you are important here on Corona Crazy- If you have any accountability then be here with us when our Pottz hits 4,000
*
and to you Moke- best wishes*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> How many Lumberjocks does it take to tell a good joke?
> 
> I don t know as I haven t heard any yet!
> 
> - oldnovice


OK how about this example- Pottz posts - joke - review - forum topic. Most likely most of the people will respond to a "friend's" joke in a positive manner. But what if you may find the joke offensive? Example, Petey's dog licking joke- At that time I pooh-pood it then as you think about it- at times don't we think about other animals or people who have abilities to do what we want to do?

Pottz- we need an update on our Corona Crazy Jokemiester leader board. IMO C125 but Petey thows in a controversial joke…


----------



## pottz

> How many Lumberjocks does it take to tell a good joke?
> 
> I don t know as I haven t heard any yet!
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> OK how about this example- Pottz posts - joke - review - forum topic. Most likely most of the people will respond to a "friend s" joke in a positive manner. But what if you may find the joke offensive? Example, Petey s dog licking joke- At that time I pooh-pood it then as you think about it- at times don t we think about other animals or people who have abilities to do what we want to do?
> 
> Pottz- we need an update on our Corona Crazy Jokemiester leader board. IMO C125 but Petey thows in a controversial joke…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry but no updates it's all up for grabs,even you can come back if ya got the joke it takes to be a "leader".that was your tip,all im givin.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz +1 *


----------



## pottz

> *8-19 nightly thoughts:* from-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> "Flu Vaccine Now Required For All Massachusetts Students"*
> by Dec. 31
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2020/08/19/flu-vaccine-massachusetts-students-shot-requirement/
> *
> "Coronavirus vaccine should be mandatory in Australia: PM" *
> https://news.yahoo.com/coronavirus-vaccine-mandatory-australia-pm-021619600.html
> 
> *PASSENGERS REVOLT AS AIRLINE REMOVES FAMILY WHO HAD TROUBLE MASKING 2-YEAR-OLd*
> https://www.infowars.com/passengers-revolt-as-airline-removes-family-who-had-trouble-masking-2-year-old/
> 
> *LBD * it was a pleasure to hear from you. No traps on my part, but you are important here on Corona Crazy- If you have any accountability then be here with us when our Pottz hits 4,000
> *
> and to you Moke- best wishes*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


[email protected]#k jet blue and their insane policy i wish everyone on that plane have gotten and left.how the hell do you keep a mask on a fussy 2 yr old,it's impossible,but i guess jet blue doesn't give a [email protected]$t!!!!!this is one reason the virus is spreading in the us,stupid rules that make no damn sense and people are tired of it and saying screw it.ok done ranting guys.


----------



## corelz125

Two cubs fans were driving to a ball game one evening. They get into a horrible car accident and both of them die. The two lead not so honest lives so they ended up down with satan. They get down there and start breaking satan's balls. So he says to them ok keep it up I'll have the two of you begging me by tomorrow to ease up on you. The two tell him give us what ever you got you won't break us. SO Satan turns up the heat way up. He comes back the next day and sees the two guys having a bbq and playing catch. They say this is the best you can do? Please we're from Chicago we can take this and then some. So satan gets annoyed goes and turns the temp way down. Icicles start forming in hell. He comes back and see the two guys jumping up and down hugging each other clapping. He says what is all of this about? The two guys start yelling the Cub's won the pennant the Cub's won the pennant.

This is more for the baseball fans.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Two cubs fans were driving to a ball game one evening. They get into a horrible car accident and both of them die. The two lead not so honest lives so they ended up down with satan. They get down there and start breaking satan s balls. So he says to them ok keep it up I ll have the two of you begging me by tomorrow to ease up on you. The two tell him give us what ever you got you won t break us. SO Satan turns up the heat way up. He comes back the next day and sees the two guys having a bbq and playing catch. They say this is the best you can do? Please we re from Chicago we can take this and then some. So satan gets annoyed goes and turns the temp way down. Icicles start forming in hell. He comes back and see the two guys jumping up and down hugging each other clapping. He says what is all of this about? The two guys start yelling the Cub s won the pennant the Cub s won the pennant.
> 
> This is more for the baseball fans.
> 
> - corelz125


*This is why we need LBD to explain Brians post… IMO it is "drivel" :>)
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*80 Posts to 4,000*


----------



## MSquared

A really drunk guy walks into a bar ….....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A really drunk guy walks into a bar ….....
> 
> - MSquared


*Another reason why need LBD!!*...


----------



## MSquared

Oh, c'mon!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> [email protected]#k jet blue and their insane policy i wish everyone on that plane have gotten and left.how the hell do you keep a mask on a fussy 2 yr old,it s impossible,but i guess jet blue doesn t give a [email protected]$t!!!!!this is one reason the virus is spreading in the us,stupid rules that make no damn sense and people are tired of it and saying screw it.ok done ranting guys.
> - pottz


That is the problem with *rules*... there's always an exception and if there isn't people look for exceptions. That adage of *"rules are made to be broken"* is *BULL*********************... rules are rules… jails are full of people that think rules don't apply to them. Like that woodworker's post here on LJ a few months back about no admittance without a mask… that *most* readers ********************-canned… 
No mask no flight… yes it's inconvenient to put a mask on the kid, well tough titties.. keep the kid off the plane… the other passengers had no say in its presence. To me this is akin to a screaming baby in restaurants… a lot of people are happy to put up with the noise during their intimate outing, but, I for one will keep my mouth shut and walk out. I might in fact have the audacity of asking for a refund if not a discount on the immediate way out.

Maybe we should cut them a bit of slack and leave the plane solely to the mother and 6 kids and get everyone else that may be concerned about a risk infection get off the plane.

Lets go to extremes, what if the plane took off and then the mother took the masks off the kids? After all it sounded like the mother was begrudgingly prepared to comply only after initial objection and therefore asked to leave. This was all even before the plane took off. How long is the flight? The report didn't go into great detail of the full before conversation. What you gonna do? Turn the plane around and drop them back off. All the hostie did was avoid that return trip.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 LBD*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Oh, c mon!!
> 
> - MSquared


*"Joe Biden - Come On, Man! "-*






Enjoy,


----------



## corelz125

This one is better when in person.

A toddler goes up to the mail man and asks are you my daddy he says no. He goes up to the utility company meter reader and asks are you my daddy the guy says no. Finally he father comes home and he says you're my daddy his father says yes. The toddler takes his pointer finger and starts repeatedly tapping his father on the fore head. The father says what is that for the toddler says well how do you like that!
Have to use a little imagination for this one.


----------



## pottz

> Two cubs fans were driving to a ball game one evening. They get into a horrible car accident and both of them die. The two lead not so honest lives so they ended up down with satan. They get down there and start breaking satan s balls. So he says to them ok keep it up I ll have the two of you begging me by tomorrow to ease up on you. The two tell him give us what ever you got you won t break us. SO Satan turns up the heat way up. He comes back the next day and sees the two guys having a bbq and playing catch. They say this is the best you can do? Please we re from Chicago we can take this and then some. So satan gets annoyed goes and turns the temp way down. Icicles start forming in hell. He comes back and see the two guys jumping up and down hugging each other clapping. He says what is all of this about? The two guys start yelling the Cub s won the pennant the Cub s won the pennant.
> 
> This is more for the baseball fans.
> 
> - corelz125


ha ha i get it but sorry not a cubs fan.


----------



## pottz

> Oh, c mon!!
> 
> - MSquared


ya gotta turn it a notch man ;-( corelz is killin it.


----------



## pottz

> [email protected]#k jet blue and their insane policy i wish everyone on that plane have gotten and left.how the hell do you keep a mask on a fussy 2 yr old,it s impossible,but i guess jet blue doesn t give a [email protected]$t!!!!!this is one reason the virus is spreading in the us,stupid rules that make no damn sense and people are tired of it and saying screw it.ok done ranting guys.
> - pottz
> 
> That is the problem with *rules*... there s always an exception and if there isn t people look for exceptions. That adage of *"rules are made to be broken"* is *BULL*********************... rules are rules… jails are full of people that think rules don t apply to them. Like that woodworker s post here on LJ a few months back about no admittance without a mask… that *most* readers ********************-canned…
> No mask no flight… yes it s inconvenient to put a mask on the kid, well tough titties.. keep the kid off the plane… the other passengers had no say in its presence. To me this is akin to a screaming baby in restaurants… a lot of people are happy to put up with the noise during their intimate outing, but, I for one will keep my mouth shut and walk out. I might in fact have the audacity of asking for a refund if not a discount on the immediate way out.
> 
> Maybe we should cut them a bit of slack and leave the plane solely to the mother and 6 kids and get everyone else that may be concerned about a risk infection get off the plane.
> 
> Lets go to extremes, what if the plane took off and then the mother took the masks off the kids? After all it sounded like the mother was begrudgingly prepared to comply only after initial objection and therefore asked to leave. This was all even before the plane took off. How long is the flight? The report didn t go into great detail of the full before conversation. What you gonna do? Turn the plane around and drop them back off. All the hostie did was avoid that return trip.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


sorry my friend but this time we dont agree even a little.you tell me how the hell you keep a mask on a 2yr old,and have you ever had a two yr old? yeah sometimes you break the rules when the rules dont make any sense.that situation was pure* B-S* and jet blue should be ashamed.i hope it goes viral and they lose even more business than they have.


----------



## pottz

> This one is better when in person.
> 
> A toddler goes up to the mail man and asks are you my daddy he says no. He goes up to the utility company meter reader and asks are you my daddy the guy says no. Finally he father comes home and he says you re my daddy his father says yes. The toddler takes his pointer finger and starts repeatedly tapping his father on the fore head. The father says what is that for the toddler says well how do you like that!
> Have to use a little imagination for this one.
> 
> - corelz125


oh oh maybe it's late and im not gettin it buddy.looks like a point loss ;-(


----------



## MSquared

Pottz - I agree. Been busy, gonna work on it!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> sorry my friend but this time we dont agree even a little.you tell me how the hell you keep a mask on a 2yr old,and have you ever had a two yr old? yeah sometimes you break the rules when the rules dont make any sense.that situation was pure* B-S* and jet blue should be ashamed.i hope it goes viral and they lose even more business than they have.
> 
> - pottz


Not a case of how you handle a 2yo or whether the JB rules are "fair"...

Until it's changed, rules are rules… stop following them and we have anarchy, no matter what your beliefs are… look at those squatters that took over wherever it was in Yankeeland… the land of the free. Don't like the rules… remove yourself from it's influence… and wait till it changes… 
Hell, that neighbor really pisses you off, ********************, just shoot the bastard, surely his noise doesn't only bother you. What's unfair… the rule for not making noise after 10:00pm or not shooting someone… many will oppose one rule or the other so do we get a free pass and stuff the rules?
The only good thing about a bad rule is that * we all know what it is and what has to be done*, or not done.

As for the 2yo… until it grows up it's the parents responsibility… don't expect the rest of the world to compensate for a couples inefficiency to control their desire for sex without condoms… plan for the kid and also plan for its future. If the kid can't follow the rules, it is the parents responsibility to either get it to conform or remove it from any prohibitive environment… don't expect the environment to change. Do not expect the government or the rest of the world (including me) to compensate for their inefficiencies of child control. Far too many parents relish in the joys of creation but refuse to react to what pops out. It is possible *for parents* to ensure that uncontrolable kid is not exposed to an environment that may cause harm to it or others.

And yes, I've had a 2yo and he used to piss me of many times no end, however, I ensured he didn't piss my neighbor or a stranger off… and holly ********************… he's never been in jail or trouble, what have I done wrong?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This ain't no joke ;-(

"Minneapolis Police Department has been circulating "robbery prevention tips" for local residents. Several suggestions include tips like not walking alone, paying attention to surroundings, or carrying less cash. But others have raised eyebrows, such as those advising residents to "be prepared to give up your cell phone and purse/wallet" or "do not argue or fight with the criminal" but "do as they say." Some have accused the city of grooming its citizens to be perfect victims."

https://disrn.com/news/minneapolis-police-department-tells-residents-to-be-prepared-to-give-up-to-criminals


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Four old timers are walking down the street. They turn a corner and see a sign that reads:

The Old Timers Bar
All drinks 10 cents.

They look at each and then go in, thinking, this is too good to be true. The bartender is older than they are, and says in a booming voice, "Come on in and let me pour one for you. What will it be gentlemen?" They decide on a round of martinis. The bartender serves them 4 martinis, shaken, not stirred.

"That will be 10 cents each, gentlemen." Says the bartender.

The men cant believe their good fortune, finish their drinks, and ask for another round. Again, four excellent martinis are produced, with the bartender asking for another 40 cents. They pay up, and are very curious, 8 martinis and they havent even payed a dollar yet. Finally, one of them asks the bartender, "how can you afford to serve martinis at such a cheap price?"

"Well, fellas, I am a retired tailor from Phoenix, and I have always wanted to own a bar, so when I won 125 million in the lottery, I came here and bought this place. Every drink costs a dime, wine, whiskey, beer, whatever, all a dime."

"Whoa, that´s quite a story," says another of the men. As they relax some, and are sipping their martinis, they notice a group of seven people sitting at a table in the corner. These people dont have any drinks, and havent ordered any while the four men have been present. One of the guys asks the bartender, nodding at the group of seven, "what´s with them? They arent drinking?"

The bartender replies, "they are retired people from Florida, they are waiting till Happy Hour, when drinks are half price."


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My comment on the end-of-the-world disaster Jetblue incident is, if everyone else is wearing a mask, how can the child be a danger to them, if masks are effective?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> My comment on the end-of-the-world disaster Jetblue incident is, if everyone else is wearing a mask, how can the child be a danger to them, if masks are effective?
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


You are 100% correct *wwbbj*, JB rule may be bull******************** and mask wearers are "safe"... However, people seem to be missing the point I'm trying to make. Here in Victoria, we are in the ******************** because some people refuse to follow rules. The rules may be crap but as soon as one person flaunts the rule(s) other believe they are just as entitled…

Why can't I take a box cutter onto a plane… I may have a legitimate reason… hell, it's only a pissant box cutter…

Incredible how people that object to Americas gun rules are considered lepers by some… Now that is a bull******************** law, yet millions will follow that religiously.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

No, I get it, LBD. Though I used to be an unruly lad, and actually used to carry a box-cutter as a discreet weapon of choice, rules are rules! I have come to understand rules as set by democratic society have a purpose that supercedes individual choice in free will. Unfortunately, emotion(irrational) is what guides most people in their individual decisions these days.

I have come to believe that the moral code (rules) as described in the Christian bible is a rather good set of rules to live by. I dont always succeed, but I am aware that I should try.

I stopped coveting my neighbor´s wife long ago, although her becoming a potato might have had a small influence) That is, of course, a joke, I dont have any neighbors. Moreover, my wife is smokin hot, so no need for coveting. I do grow potatoes, and they are equally good ehhemmm.


----------



## pottz

> Four old timers are walking down the street. They turn a corner and see a sign that reads:
> 
> The Old Timers Bar
> All drinks 10 cents.
> 
> They look at each and then go in, thinking, this is too good to be true. The bartender is older than they are, and says in a booming voice, "Come on in and let me pour one for you. What will it be gentlemen?" They decide on a round of martinis. The bartender serves them 4 martinis, shaken, not stirred.
> 
> "That will be 10 cents each, gentlemen." Says the bartender.
> 
> The men cant believe their good fortune, finish their drinks, and ask for another round. Again, four excellent martinis are produced, with the bartender asking for another 40 cents. They pay up, and are very curious, 8 martinis and they havent even payed a dollar yet. Finally, one of them asks the bartender, "how can you afford to serve martinis at such a cheap price?"
> 
> "Well, fellas, I am a retired tailor from Phoenix, and I have always wanted to own a bar, so when I won 125 million in the lottery, I came here and bought this place. Every drink costs a dime, wine, whiskey, beer, whatever, all a dime."
> 
> "Whoa, that´s quite a story," says another of the men. As they relax some, and are sipping their martinis, they notice a group of seven people sitting at a table in the corner. These people dont have any drinks, and havent ordered any while the four men have been present. One of the guys asks the bartender, nodding at the group of seven, "what´s with them? They arent drinking?"
> 
> The bartender replies, "they are retired people from Florida, they are waiting till Happy Hour, when drinks are half price."
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


good one brian.


----------



## pottz

*
IVE NEVER SHOWN MYSELF HERE BEFORE BUT I NEED TO MAKE A POINT GUYS**

just kidding,i dont look that good ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- are trying to win the contest? nice post. *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I stopped coveting my neighbor´s wife long ago, *although her becoming a potato might have had a small influence)* That is, of course, a joke, I dont have any neighbors. Moreover, my wife is smokin hot, so no need for coveting. * I do grow potatoes, and they are equally good ehhemmm.*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This ain't no joke ;-(
> 
> "Minneapolis Police Department has been circulating "robbery prevention tips" for local residents. Several suggestions include tips like not walking alone, paying attention to surroundings, or carrying less cash. But others have raised eyebrows, such as those advising residents to "be prepared to give up your cell phone and purse/wallet" or "do not argue or fight with the criminal" but "do as they say." Some have accused the city of grooming its citizens to be perfect victims."
> 
> https://disrn.com/news/minneapolis-police-department-tells-residents-to-be-prepared-to-give-up-to-criminals
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 Thanks for the info


----------



## pottz

> I stopped coveting my neighbor´s wife long ago, *although her becoming a potato might have had a small influence)* That is, of course, a joke, I dont have any neighbors. Moreover, my wife is smokin hot, so no need for coveting. * I do grow potatoes, and they are equally good ehhemmm.*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


nice lookin tater


----------



## pottz

hey at least there's no ranch dressing ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

$286 truck hood ornament- If I can afford Festool then I can afford this…









https://www.4statetrucks.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=6C7CD0C228934A7DBF37B2C3E2C605F9&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIn4KHv8Gq6wIV1IF_BB1g4QFGEAEYASADEgJewPD_BwE


----------



## pottz

> $286 truck hood ornament- If I can afford Festool then I can afford this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.4statetrucks.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=6C7CD0C228934A7DBF37B2C3E2C605F9&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIn4KHv8Gq6wIV1IF_BB1g4QFGEAEYASADEgJewPD_BwE
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the perfect gift for the duck that has everything !


----------



## corelz125

Its also an angry duck


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - pottz
> 
> Its also an angry duck
> - corelz125


C'mon *pottzy*, B&W, let's not hide my true worth…









Angry be dambed, Hell that's me smiling!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

OOPS!


----------



## pottz

> Its also an angry duck
> 
> - corelz125


most ducks are.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Its also an angry duck
> 
> - corelz125


That is how Ducks appear content


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz
> 
> Its also an angry duck
> - corelz125
> 
> C mon *pottzy*, B&W, let s not hide my true worth…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angry be dambed, Hell that s me smiling!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*
Your replies are priceless 
*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*That is not politically correct for 2020. @$72.99 one h3LL of a bargin!*










https://www.4statetrucks.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=A68E98F386CA4672A6ABB4000622


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- how about an update for Jokemeister? We are 45 posts away from 4,000- good job on your forum.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Which ornament do you guys think that Pottz would put on his vehicle-*

Definitely not TopMax's black ram, but it might get him through the streets of LA, but I think that he would choose one of these.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

If we're going with the *dog* theme… let *pottzy* piss drivers off as well,


----------



## DS

If a man expresses his opinion in the woods and no woman is around to hear it, is he still wrong?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> If we re going with the *dog* theme… let *pottzy* piss drivers off as well,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*+1*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The restaurant of the future-*









*GOVERNOR OF MAINE ORDERS RESTAURANT STAFF TO WEAR COVID VISORS LIKE DOG CONES
"Must now wear them upside down so that they are attached at the collar instead of the forehead."*

https://www.infowars.com/governor-of-maine-orders-restaurant-staff-to-wear-covid-visors-like-dog-cones/


----------



## corelz125

That wasn't a bw duck it was high polished chrome. 
I would quit before I put a dog collar on. All the beagles would laugh at me.


----------



## pottz

> If we re going with the *dog* theme… let *pottzy* piss drivers off as well,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


already doin that-ha!


----------



## MSquared

I'd go with the chrome naked lady…. sayin'.....


----------



## pottz

> *The restaurant of the future-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOVERNOR OF MAINE ORDERS RESTAURANT STAFF TO WEAR COVID VISORS LIKE DOG CONES
> "Must now wear them upside down so that they are attached at the collar instead of the forehead."*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/governor-of-maine-orders-restaurant-staff-to-wear-covid-visors-like-dog-cones/
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> *The restaurant of the future-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOVERNOR OF MAINE ORDERS RESTAURANT STAFF TO WEAR COVID VISORS LIKE DOG CONES
> "Must now wear them upside down so that they are attached at the collar instead of the forehead."*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/governor-of-maine-orders-restaurant-staff-to-wear-covid-visors-like-dog-cones/
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


well there we have it another crazy governor with no freakin common sense.and they wonder why people keep breakiing the rules.and i thought newsom was nuts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> If a man expresses his opinion in the woods and no woman is around to hear it, is he still wrong?
> 
> - DS


Answer: Yes because no one was around to hear it and since no one was around to verify the man's opinion. Then give thanks that no one heard it but men can be stupid then express their opinion to some else. *More people are hanged with the tongue.*


----------



## pottz

> That wasn t a bw duck it was high polished chrome.
> I would quit before I put a dog collar on. All the beagles would laugh at me.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah talk about taking away someones dignity.is that story real?


----------



## pottz

> I d go with the chrome naked lady…. sayin …..
> 
> - MSquared


im goin with a chrome beagle with breasts. ;-o


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night people- 2 things that I look forward to in the morning- 4,000th post and will LBD personally respond to C125's comment to him… take no offense for he is extremely selective.

*and finally Pottz your choice with that ornament beware- LBD will probably post your request…*

Ps and a TopMax political commentary


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> well there we have it another crazy governor with no freakin common sense.and they wonder why people keep breakiing the rules.and i thought newsom was nuts.
> - pottz


Hell, I'd wear one in a restaurant… I can take my dropping home and nibble on the way.


----------



## MSquared

Pottz - That's kinda creepy …. Just because I visualized a beagle with women's breasts…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz - That s kinda creepy …. Just because I visualized a beagle with women s breasts…
> 
> - MSquared


ha ha yeah kinda but it would command attention and it gets the duck excited.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Delta bans Navy SEAL who shot bin Laden*
*
The Navy SEAL who fatally shot Osama bin Laden is persona non grata on Delta Air Lines.

Former Team Six member Robert J. O'Neill wrote Thursday on Twitter that he had been banned for posting a since-deleted photo Wednesday of himself on a Delta flight without a "dumb ass" mask, saying he wasn't wearing one because "I'm not a p-y."

That caused Delta to ban him, he said.*










My count Jet Blue and now Delta… Answer comply and if you have the freedom to go elsewhere.


















*
Now how do we get out?
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*part 2- Movers in N.Y.C. Are So Busy They're Turning People Away*









https://dnyuz.com/2020/08/20/movers-in-n-y-c-are-so-busy-theyre-turning-people-away/

*People this is NYC, follow the trends* and prepare

and for LBD-









*
or*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Self-delete- drivel *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

oops


----------



## corelz125

Houses in the outer areas of NYC are selling as soon as they are listed. Most people are getting more than the asking price. In Manhattan apartments are becoming vacant.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... ha ha yeah kinda but it would command attention and it gets the duck excited.
> - pottz


Yeah, guilty… I'm a boob man, but I draw the line at hairy nipples!










One way to *force* people to *think outside the box*!



> Houses in the outer areas of NYC are selling as soon as they are listed. Most people are getting more than the asking price. In Manhattan apartments are becoming vacant.
> 
> - corelz125


And they'll be *forced* to commute to work *with masks on*,









Hell there's a lot of *force*ing, except the *police force* which is being threatened to be *"defunded"* !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*C125 take notice for your maturation re: LBD replies.*
Observe that he refers to Pottz and uses of my stuff w/o a reference to D_W. This is fine with me, at least he has shown some interest in my "drivel"



> ... ha ha yeah kinda but it would command attention and it gets the duck excited.
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, guilty… I m a boob man, but I draw the line at hairy nipples!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One way to force people to *think outside the box*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ps blame Brian for starting the potato subject-- see below post



> I stopped coveting my neighbor´s wife long ago, *although her becoming a potato might have had a small influence)* That is, of course, a joke, I dont have any neighbors. Moreover, my wife is smokin hot, so no need for coveting. * I do grow potatoes, and they are equally good ehhemmm.*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here ya go ;-) "Covering slogans at work could make us all safer. ....... Well, at a time when politics is so fractured there is no good way to predict who you might offend, could we just cover our slogans at work? As in all of them? Because these days you can wear a T-shirt that says, "Peace On Earth," and someone's going to complain, "Hey, what about Mars?" And yes, it's a free country, but must we ALWAYS know what each other is thinking, even at work? I just think we're all safer when our tires are made by employees who don't want to punch the guy next to them."

https://mynorthwest.com/2101804/ross-covering-slogans-at-work/


----------



## TravisH

> Here ya go ;-) "Covering slogans at work could make us all safer. ....... Well, at a time when politics is so fractured there is no good way to predict who you might offend, could we just cover our slogans at work? As in all of them? Because these days you can wear a T-shirt that says, "Peace On Earth," and someone's going to complain, "Hey, what about Mars?" And yes, it's a free country, but must we ALWAYS know what each other is thinking, even at work? I just think we're all safer when our tires are made by employees who don't want to punch the guy next to them."
> 
> https://mynorthwest.com/2101804/ross-covering-slogans-at-work/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## pottz




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nice!



> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - pottz


Good point. Might even go one step further. Take the initiative to quit provoking fellow citizens to dial 9-1-1. Would that prevent a lot of police conforntations if they were not called for help?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz,

I have heard that one. It is a good one to me.


----------



## bandit571

There is an entire website dedicated to…."Karens"

r/I don'tworkherelady…...


----------



## oldnovice

If you take all congress members who don't lie and lay them end to end … would make infinitesimally short line!

If you take all politicians that lie and stack on top of each other … we could walk on them to Mars and back!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

10 posts to make 4,000…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

NATIONAL SENIOR CITIZENS DAY - August 21


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

It is a good day to be alive.

Not such a good day to be dead, but at least he has a green light.


----------



## oldnovice

Is that the definition of *drop dead*?


----------



## pottz

> It is a good day to be alive.
> 
> Not such a good day to be dead, but at least he has a green light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


i wonder if that was a family member in the car that took the pic ? how horrible.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> It is a good day to be alive.
> 
> Not such a good day to be dead, but at least he has a green light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> i wonder if that was a family member in the car that took the pic ? how horrible.
> 
> - pottz


*
"It is a good day to be alive." * and to have a camera there to capture the damages- should there be a lawsuit.

*"Not such a good day to be dead, but at least he has a green light."* but it appears. that they were driving on the wrong side of the road.
*
"i wonder if that was a family member in the car that took the pic ? how horrible." * I agree. Then why post it unless someone is into dark humor. Pottz will you announce *"Corona Crazy Jokemeister" * when we hit 4,000?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It is a good day to be alive.
> 
> Not such a good day to be dead, but at least he has a green light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> i wonder if that was a family member in the car that took the pic ? how horrible.
> 
> - pottz


Seems like they would have to hit the accelerator awfully hard for it to break the back window and fall out.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This is a wild, crazy corona story ;-((

The suspect told detectives the victims were "staying with him during the COVID quarantine period," and had been unable to pay rent. Their bodies were found on the beach in suit cases!

https://patch.com/washington/seattle/seattle-police-arrest-man-after-human-remains-found-alki-beach?utm_term=article-slot-1&utm_source=newsletter-daily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

We are about to hit 4,000 enjoy the duck race…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If you take all congress members who don t lie and lay them end to end … would make infinitesimally short line!
> 
> If you take all politicians that lie and stack on top of each other … we could walk on them to Mars and back!
> 
> - oldnovice


Was that supposed to be a joke?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We are about to hit 4,000 enjoy the duck race…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yup, we did!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry, I couldn't resist the temptation of evil ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

TopMax I could not be happier for you to get #4,000- Now we gotta see if Pottz names the Jokemeister- as I remember C125 seemed the sure winner then Pottz dinged him some points-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TopMax I could not be happier for you to get #4,000- Now we gotta see if Pottz names the Jokemeister- as I remember C125 seemed the sure winner then Pottz dinged him some points-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


But I feel guilty. Is there any prize money? ;-)


----------



## pottz

> TopMax I could not be happier for you to get #4,000- Now we gotta see if Pottz names the Jokemeister- as I remember C125 seemed the sure winner then Pottz dinged him some points-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> But I feel guilty. Is there any prize money? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


not a shekel as the duck would say,im gonna start charging per post from here on-lol.


----------



## corelz125

A guy was telling his buddy about the super hot girl who just moved into the apartment across the hall from him. So his friend says why don't you just go and talk to her one day. The guy says I can't. He says why not? He explains every time I see her I get this raging rock hard hard on and it's embarrassing. So his buddy comes up with an idea. He says look this is what you do so you can go over and ask her out. You get a roll of DUCK tape and tape your junk to your leg so that way she won't notice anything. He goes Yeah that sounds like a great plan. So the next day he sees the girl go into her apartment he runs gets the tape. Tapes it to his leg. So the next day he sees his buddy and told him he went to talk to her. So his buddy a excited says well how did it go? He says it couldn't of been any worse and embarrassing. His buddy says but what do you mean? We both ended up with black eyes. I kicked her in the face then she punched me in the face.


----------



## corelz125

Republicans and democrats both suck. One takes our money and gives it away to the low life's the other takes our money and gives it to the ones that have all the money to begin with. Us working class get screwed from both sides


----------



## pottz

well it's another sad milestone guys,i never wanted this to last to 1000 no less 4,im not sayin i dont like the thread it' just means this virus is still controlling our daily lives and taking lives.i had hoped it would never become what it has and would be gone from our daily conversations a long time ago.this thread has seen many good times some nasty times and a lot of humor to ease the stress.what amazes me most is the fact cricket hasn't had to come on and spank anyone for being naughty,hell im surprised i havn't been banned myself-LOL.as long as this thing keeps going im glad you all share the ride with me so lets keep the corona party crazy.stay safe jocks and thank you.

PS-JOKE MEISTER ANNOUNCEMENT TO COME.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## MSquared

Dang! I fell asleep. Was shooting for #4,000…. Oh well. +1^ Corelz! Can't trust any of 'em!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Dang! I fell asleep. Was shooting for #4,000…. Oh well. +1^* Corelz! Can t trust any of em!*
> 
> - MSquared


*this is the best advice to offer C125…*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

DW, the photo is from England, you know, where they drive on the wrong side of the street on purpose. The traffic light is also on the wrong side of the street.

I suggest the movie, "European Vacation" with Chevy Chase, to review for educational benefit.

Cricket gonna be spanking someone for that last joke if she reads it. LOL


----------



## pottz

> DW, the photo is from England, you know, where they drive on the wrong side of the street on purpose. The traffic light is also on the wrong side of the street.
> 
> I suggest the movie, "European Vacation" with Chevy Chase, to review for educational benefit.
> 
> Cricket gonna be spanking someone for that last joke if she reads it. LOL
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns





> DW, the photo is from England, you know, where they drive on the wrong side of the street on purpose. The traffic light is also on the wrong side of the street.
> 
> I suggest the movie, "European Vacation" with Chevy Chase, to review for educational benefit.
> 
> Cricket gonna be spanking someone for that last joke if she reads it. LOL
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


shhhhhhhh YOUR GONNA JINKS US-LOL.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Republicans and democrats both suck. One takes our money and gives it away to the low life s the other takes our money and gives it to the ones that have all the money to begin with. Us working class get screwed from both sides
> - corelz125


Are they *politicians* or high class *prostitutes*?... they all manage to get us to pay big bucks to get *screwed*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Republicans and democrats both suck. One takes our money and gives it away to the low life s the other takes our money and gives it to the ones that have all the money to begin with. Us working class get screwed from both sides
> - corelz125
> 
> Are they *politicians* or high class *prostitutes*?... they all manage to get us to pay big bucks to get *screwed*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+1 17 years in Afganastain- how this war ligers and why? as you say…"Republicans and Democrats both suck"-
But they are still in power not to put an end but it only continues. * LBD how about the Chinesse buying up Austraila?
*


----------



## pottz

> Republicans and democrats both suck. One takes our money and gives it away to the low life s the other takes our money and gives it to the ones that have all the money to begin with. Us working class get screwed from both sides
> - corelz125
> 
> Are they *politicians* or high class *prostitutes*?... they all manage to get us to pay big bucks to get *screwed*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> +1 17 years in Afganastain- how this war ligers and why? as you say…"Republicans and Democrats both suck"-
> But they are still in power not to put an end but it only continues. * LBD how about the Chinesse buying up Austraila?
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i hear it's pretty cheap,i might but a chunk myself and throw some shrimp on the bar-be ! ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... * LBD how about the Chinesse buying up Austraila?*
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> i hear it s pretty cheap,i might but a chunk myself and throw some shrimp on the bar-be ! ;-)
> - pottz


Just re-purposed the workshop to "production run *chopsticks*"...

*Shrimps on the barbie* be buggered… Few more land sales and I can start rounding up stray *dogs* and *cats* for the barbie. *I'll leave the bats off the menu though*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well it s another sad milestone guys,i never wanted this to last to 1000 no less 4,im not sayin i dont like the thread it just means this virus is still controlling our daily lives and taking lives.i had hoped it would never become what it has and would be gone from our daily conversations a long time ago.this thread has seen many good times some nasty times and a lot of humor to ease the stress.what amazes me most is the fact cricket hasn t had to come on and spank anyone for being naughty,hell im surprised i havn t been banned myself-LOL.as long as this thing keeps going im glad you all share the ride with me so lets keep the corona party crazy.stay safe jocks and thank you.
> 
> PS-JOKE MEISTER ANNOUNCEMENT TO COME.
> 
> - pottz


It will probably hit 20K before the bug goes away ;-((


----------



## pottz

> well it s another sad milestone guys,i never wanted this to last to 1000 no less 4,im not sayin i dont like the thread it just means this virus is still controlling our daily lives and taking lives.i had hoped it would never become what it has and would be gone from our daily conversations a long time ago.this thread has seen many good times some nasty times and a lot of humor to ease the stress.what amazes me most is the fact cricket hasn t had to come on and spank anyone for being naughty,hell im surprised i havn t been banned myself-LOL.as long as this thing keeps going im glad you all share the ride with me so lets keep the corona party crazy.stay safe jocks and thank you.
> 
> PS-JOKE MEISTER ANNOUNCEMENT TO COME.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It will probably hit 20K before the bug goes away ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


so sadly true bob,and thats if it ever totally goes away which they say it wont.


----------



## pottz

*OK GUYS MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE!*

it's time to anounce the first annual corona crazy joke meister award.after many weeks and months of dealing with the big c weve all needed a laugh or two too get us through all this crap,weve had a lot of great jokes presented,some so so and some hilarious.but there is only one joke meister,a man that has kept me laughing day in and out since the beginning.i think we can all agree that title belongs to corona crazies own…...........

*CORELZ125…..C'MON UP AND GET YOUR AWARD BUDDY…..TAKE A BOW AND KEEP THE JOKES C'MON.*

sincerely thank you for giving us something to smile about everyday.


----------



## corelz125

It will be like the flu. There will be the vaccine to weaken it and people will still get it. It will probably knock you on your ass a few days but then you would go back to normal routine. Just how long before we get to that point who knows. Politicians are worse than high class prostitutes. Prostitutes you have a choice how you spend your money politicians don't even give you that option.


----------



## corelz125

Thank you thank I would like to thank the crazy duck. They will keep coming when I come across the good ones ill keep sharing. Pottz that goes back to our old friend Rick. We used to share jokes in his threads. I miss having him around. He was a tough one would jump down someone's throat in a second but once you were his buddy he stood up for you just as fast.


----------



## pottz

> Thank you thank I would like to thank the crazy duck. They will keep coming when I come across the good ones ill keep sharing. Pottz that goes back to our old friend Rick. We used to share jokes in his threads. I miss having him around. He was a tough one would jump down someone s throat in a second but once you were his buddy he stood up for you just as fast.
> 
> - corelz125


rick, i was just thinking about him last week,i wonder what has happened too him,i think we both know but dont want too think it's true.he was a stand up guy,many here didn't take the time to get to really know him like you and i,if they did they wouldn't have ridiculed him as they did.he is very missed.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *CORELZ125…..C MON UP AND GET YOUR AWARD BUDDY…..TAKE A BOW AND KEEP THE JOKES C MON.*
> - pottz


Congratulations *Mr. One-up* (and a tad more)... You did go that *+C106* better!


----------



## pottz

THE DUCK IS IN THE HOUSE !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *OK GUYS MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE!*
> 
> it s time to anounce the first annual corona crazy joke meister award.after many weeks and months of dealing with the big c weve all needed a laugh or two too get us through all this crap,weve had a lot of great jokes presented,some so so and some hilarious.but there is only one joke meister,a man that has kept me laughing day in and out since the beginning.i think we can all agree that title belongs to corona crazies own…...........
> 
> *CORELZ125…..C MON UP AND GET YOUR AWARD BUDDY…..TAKE A BOW AND KEEP THE JOKES C MON.*
> 
> sincerely thank you for giving us something to smile about everyday.
> 
> - pottz


Congrats CORELZ125! Encore, encore!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Republicans and democrats both suck. One takes our money and gives it away to the low life s the other takes our money and gives it to the ones that have all the money to begin with. Us working class get screwed from both sides
> - corelz125
> 
> Are they *politicians* or high class *prostitutes*?... they all manage to get us to pay big bucks to get *screwed*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


This political $h1t is getting out of hand.

Man who murdered two moms in 1977 is being freed - and it's Cuomo's fault: Devine

" The New York state parole board is the latest institution to fall to the left's war against law and order.

Last month, the board astonishingly granted parole to a homicidal gang rapist who was the ringleader in one of the most sadistic crimes in New York history.

Sam Ayala was 26 when he committed a Westchester home invasion with two pals in 1977, brutalizing two moms, Bonnie Minter and Sheila Watson, in the presence of their four small children, before shooting them a dozen times and laughing about it.

Murder does not get much worse, and Ayala's remorse is nonexistent, according to Bonnie Minter's son, Jason, who was 6 years old when he heard his mother being murdered in the next room.
Yet the parole board, in its wisdom, has granted Ayala his freedom from Sept. 3. It is what Gov. Cuomo designed it to do.

Of 16 members of the parole board, all but two are his appointments. Five were appointed in December and four in 2017.

The board refresh followed a concerted campaign by criminal justice reform activists, amplified in the pages of The New York Times, alleging discrimination against minorities and a bias toward punishment rather than rehabilitation.
Cuomo and the state Senate obligingly fixed that perception by appointing new members who would bow to the new paradigm: criminal rights are everything. Out go victims' rights, embedded in the criminal justice system since the early 1980s, in response to a nationwide crime wave. In come social workers, as we set about repeating history. ….

"Pulling the strings was Sen. Gustavo Rivera (D-Bronx), sponsor of a parole reform bill requiring the release of all eligible prisoners unless they present an "unreasonable risk" to the community.

The bill was introduced before the state Senate and Assembly last year but has not yet gone to either chamber for a full vote.

As if the rising crime and disorder around us is not enough, the architects of the criminal justice reform catastrophe are not done yet."

https://nypost.com/2020/08/16/man-who-murdered-two-moms-being-freed-its-cuomos-fault-devine/


----------



## pottz

hey bob cali aint much better in letting high end criminals go free,were the pussy state for being soft.time to move to texas where my son went early this year,they lead the nation in executions.when your on death row in texas your sweatin,even in winter-lol.better plan your last meal boys-LOL.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

pottz, We, WA, are leaders too. In the 90s I had thieves after my work van at least 3 times a year from July 3, 1989 to mid April 1999. Worst of it was about 1992, 3 times in 9 days. The the legislature saw the bonanza for the lowlife world and has sponsored an exponential expansion since.

The gubbinor put a moratorium on the death penalty for capital crimes when he was elected in 2013. I need to remind our mayor she needs to extend the same courtesy to honest, hardworking tax payers. Enforce the codes rather than setting booby traps all over the city pandering to developers risking lives for a few thousand dollars savings. Her former employer did it but at least they made millions until they were caught. Apparently, she supports the common policy of legislators, human life has little value in the left's war against law and order.

"Pulling the strings was Sen. Gustavo Rivera (D-Bronx), sponsor of a parole reform bill requiring the release of all eligible prisoners unless they present an "unreasonable risk" to the community." That statement raises a question; what is "unreasonable risk"? If rape and murder are not, what is?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *CORELZ125…..C MON UP AND GET YOUR AWARD BUDDY…..TAKE A BOW AND KEEP THE JOKES C MON.*
> - pottz
> 
> Congratulations *Mr. One-up* (and a tad more)... You did go that *+C106* better!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*After contest thoughts- C125 congratulations- Brian you ran a good campaign- IMO Petey's dog joke was a real honorable mention.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*

Jokes- political social unrest- therefore how about something nice, empathy, kindness or share your ideas!*

*Two of Larry King's children have died in the past three weeks*

https://pagesix.com/2020/08/21/larry-kings-son-and-daughter-pass-away-within-weeks-of-each-other/

Jokes- political social unrest- therefore how about something nice, empathy, kindness or share your ideas!


----------



## oldnovice

> If you take all congress members who don t lie and lay them end to end … would make infinitesimally short line!
> 
> If you take all politicians that lie and stack on top of each other … we could walk on them to Mars and back!
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> Was that supposed to be a joke?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*TopamaxSurvivor, I don't understand your constant picking on my posts, what did I do to you to deserve those type of responses?*

I don't pick on you or your …..... posts!


----------



## pottz

> *CORELZ125…..C MON UP AND GET YOUR AWARD BUDDY…..TAKE A BOW AND KEEP THE JOKES C MON.*
> - pottz
> 
> Congratulations *Mr. One-up* (and a tad more)... You did go that *+C106* better!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *After contest thoughts- C125 congratulations- Brian you ran a good campaign- IMO Petey s dog joke was a real honorable mention.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh i agree totally brian had real good ones as did petey and others but as far as day in and out corelz killed it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz +1 *on your choice. Old Novice honorable mention for bringing out plagiarism and contributing to a fair contest.


----------



## corelz125

Forget just the death penalty the need to bring the hangman and his noose back and start hanging people in the middle of the town square. Maybe that might persuade some of these scum bags from committing crimes. Jail for most of these guys is a vacation. No bills no responsibility no pressure to answer to a boss. That golden State killer what's the point in giving him a life sentence string him up and hang em high.


----------



## pottz

> Forget just the death penalty the need to bring the hangman and his noose back and start hanging people in the middle of the town square. Maybe that might persuade some of these scum bags from committing crimes. Jail for most of these guys is a vacation. No bills no responsibility no pressure to answer to a boss. That golden State killer what s the point in giving him a life sentence string him up and hang em high.
> 
> - corelz125


cali has hundreds on death row some for over 20 years, a death sentence here means nothing but time spent.


----------



## corelz125

That guy is an open and shut case no way that he was wrongfully convicted. The cases like that they should execute within a few years.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Covid-19 cases tied to the Sturgis motorcycle rally in South Dakota have reached across state lines*
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/21/us/sturgis-motorcyle-rally-sd-covid-nebraska-trnd/index.html

I realize that this is a CNN article, but I haven't heard any reports from Sturgis. If this article is accurate then strike one up for COVID and -1 for the bikers. This virus is still with us.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If you take all congress members who don t lie and lay them end to end … would make infinitesimally short line!
> 
> If you take all politicians that lie and stack on top of each other … we could walk on them to Mars and back!
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> Was that supposed to be a joke?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *TopamaxSurvivor, I don t understand your constant picking on my posts, what did I do to you to deserve those type of responses?*
> 
> I don t pick on you or your …..... posts!
> 
> - oldnovice


I'm probably just too facetious. Congress and all politicians are definitely liars.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Local Police letting people know they expect continued deterioration ;-(( Corona Craziness is better that increasing criminal activity, eh?

From the Nextdoor app: "2 vehicles following one of our female neighbors. My neighbor just let me know that Thursday she went running and was followed by 2 vehicles. A black Honda Accord coupe that was right on her & then a white paneled van behind that. She didn't get any license plates or see who they were but she's completely traumatized. They followed her for near 10 mins and she hid in a random driveway and called her husband. As soon as he pulls up the vehicles took off quickly. This all happened off 34th towards 344th she said.

"*She called the police who only informed her that there are some rough areas around here with drug activity & with patrolling going down to expect things to get worse. *This is second hand but I feel it's important to share with you all and to keep vigilant.

"She did file a complaint. Vehicle 1 Color: Black Make: Honda Type: Accord coupe Vehicle 2 Color: White Type: Paneled van"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> I'm probably just too facetious*.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thx I learned a new word this evening.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *
> I'm probably just too facetious*.
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Thx I learned a new word this evening.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have been practicing it all my life ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Not possible here in America. Two radical political parties blaming each other for everything. Zero cooperation because they are both afraid the other will get credit for any positive results.






Vietnam has 0.25 deaths for every 100,000 cases. A responsible response would have resulted in less than 100 US deaths as we approach 200,000 next month. That is not Corona Carzy it is Corona Insanity!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Forget just the death penalty the need to bring the hangman and his noose back and start hanging people in the middle of the town square. Maybe that might persuade some of these scum bags from committing crimes. Jail for most of these guys is a vacation. No bills no responsibility no pressure to answer to a boss. That golden State killer what s the point in giving him a life sentence string him up and hang em high.
> 
> - corelz125











*
What It Was Actually Like To Be Present At A Frontier Hanging *
https://www.ranker.com/list/what-a-frontier-execution-was-like/melissa-sartore

To keep the post woodworking related- look at all those wooden joint and just think would a scale down version make the LJocks Top 3?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Coronavirus outbreaks at colleges reopening for fall classes underscore the difficulties of policing student behavior.*

American hero the article will tell you why…










https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/22/us/college-campus-covid.html?action=click&module=Top%20Stories&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Forget just the death penalty the need to bring the hangman and his noose back and start hanging people in the middle of the town square. Maybe that might persuade some of these scum bags from committing crimes. Jail for most of these guys is a vacation. No bills no responsibility no pressure to answer to a boss. That golden State killer what s the point in giving him a life sentence string him up and hang em high.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> cali has hundreds on death row some for over 20 years, a death sentence here means nothing but time spent.
> 
> - pottz


C'mon guys, half of you buggers have guns… America seems to be full of rule breakers which seems to be condoned… why not go out for some target practice… a couple of vigilante incidents may get some crims to self-isolate… though the masks don't help the cause.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Vietnam has 0.25 deaths for every 100,000 cases. A responsible response would have resulted in less than 100 US deaths as we approach 200,000 next month.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


You implying we never should have pulled out of Vietname?

Here's an oldie and maybe *The Donald*, he tells me he follows *this thread*, may not have heard it…

How do you know a politician is lying? His lips are moving!


----------



## corelz125

LBD the people trying to do the right thing go to jail. In my state someone breaks into your house you shoot them you get arrested first then questions asked later. A few years ago in the bronx a guys wife was being sexually assualted by another man he beat the man to death and they arrested him. He had to go to court hearings but was finally cleared after numerous trials. 
DW this line from that post kept people in line.
"Spectating at an Old West hanging not only functioned as a reminder that law and order existed, but also offered an escape from daily life." 
I don't know why some one who committed a a heinous crime should be spared a cruel and unusual punishment. That's one thing the old world mid east countries do right is punish people for the crimes they commit. I don't know maybe my views are a little to harsh for this day and age.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

C125 that meme is exactly what gets this forum- booted 
I flagged it!


----------



## corelz125




----------



## corelz125

Those two are the best our country has to offer now. We are in a sad time of this nation.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*C125*

Yeeeek! you don't seem to get it- IMExperience direct political parties and people mentioned good or bad on these sites will get it warned and we have. At least out of respect for Pottz to contribute to 5,000. 
I admire your outreach to LBD- here is some advice the only person that LBD directly responds to is Pottz and other if they are lucky may get a few black feathers.

Also: when Pottz comes home tonight and sees his post? In times past he can get pissed. Also, C125 yes you were given Jokemeister 2020 there was a stipulation that Pottz can rescind your title due to misconduct I.e the political memes and rename the recipient. I don't have a say but Brian has been missing…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Where is the Beagle


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LBD the people trying to do the right thing go to jail….
> - corelz125


No different here in Australia… out jails are full of misdemeanors by idiots protecting themselves, family and property… and the obligetory *crims* and *mentals* trying to regroup and build their empire, by choice and not necessarily conviction. The winners are criminal lawyers and gym equipment retailers… barricade quality gym equipment. You want a fix or a holiday… go to jail… safer and cheaper than a cruise…

It's in this same vein that I buck up against anti-maskers and such…

BTW… If I read it correctly, congrats on your and family *C19* recovery… while the jury's still out on 2nd. infection, unfortunatelly you can still physically carry the bug on you… clothes and all… so streak to work.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Those two are the best our country has to offer now. We are in a sad time of this nation.
> - corelz125


However, with one of them… Like the TV adds quote…
you also get… a free *Putin*... and wait for it… an indestructable *Kim Jong Un*... and not only that, we throw in… *Xi Jinping* and his cheap goodies.


----------



## corelz125

DW me and the LBD have some history together. We have interacted before this thread. I guess the 2 jesters get along. 
LBD I'm not buying that since we had it we have antibodies. I think if we come across it again we will get it again. When the health dept called the house with our results the answers they gave me were the same ones all over the news.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Those two are the best our country has to offer now. We are in a sad time of this nation.
> - corelz125
> 
> However, with one of them… Like the TV adds quote…
> you also get… a free *Putin*... and wait for it… an indestructable *Kim Jong Un*... and not only that, we throw in… *Xi Jinping* and his cheap goodies.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW me and the LBD have some history together. We have interacted before this thread. I guess the 2 jesters get along.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> - Desert_Woodworker


We used to get stamps with that picture on them, you would dissolve them on your tongue :>/
.
.
.
.

Just Passin Thru…...


----------



## corelz125

Maybe this guy will be elected next.


----------



## corelz125

He is wearing a tie.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> We used to get stamps with that picture on them, you would dissolve them on your tongue :>/
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Just Passin Thru…...
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


+1 Nice to see you dropping in… no pun intended


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Maybe this guy will be elected next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Is the Beagle "fixed" I ask for there are anti fixers as well as anti maskers- and is it a he or she, if it is a female then her name should be Kamala,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ... Vietnam has 0.25 deaths for every 100,000 cases. A responsible response would have resulted in less than 100 US deaths as we approach 200,000 next month.
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> You implying we never should have pulled out of Vietname?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Maybe hired them to teach responsibility and discipline. 


> *Coronavirus outbreaks at colleges reopening for fall classes underscore the difficulties of policing student behavior.*
> - Desert_Woodworker


WSU will have a very tough row to hoe. They have drunks killing themselves falling out of dorm windows every year!



> Those two are the best our country has to offer now. We are in a sad time of this nation.
> 
> - corelz125


We are definitely scrapping the bottom of the barrel. Probably the next to last time ;-( WE are in year 244.

"One can of course quibble with some of the exact dates but what is certainly unarguable is that throughout history, when large numbers of people have united to build a society, that society nearly always seems to last about an average of 250 years.

"Why 250 years? Whether in the fields of social science, biology, or history, almost everyone agrees that a generation is about 25 years. This is because of unchangeable biological realities about average lifespan and average age of reproductive maturity. The word generation derives from the Latin generare meaning beget. It follows that most empires last about ten generations.
Apparently, the many strong and positive human qualities including steadfastness, initiative, vision, determination, resilience and courage so necessary to pioneer a society are the very qualities eroded by the affluence they create. They are eventually extinguished by the resulting decadence that comes from the success those qualities brought in the first place.

"Each generation has a little less character strength than its preceding generation. Each generation's parents want their children to "have it better than we did." Invariably they mean materially not spiritually. Additionally, each generation views the previous generation's luxuries as its necessities. Eventually, this seems to lead inevitably to a generation incapable of sustaining its own virility. The sad process typically takes about ten generations."
https://rabbidaniellapin.com/only-six-more-years/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Maybe this guy will be elected next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


I'll vote for him ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Maybe this guy will be elected next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I ll vote for him ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Gender has not been specified…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We are definitely scrapping the bottom of the barrel. Probably the next to last time ;-( *WE are in year 244.*
> 
> "One can of course quibble with some of the exact dates but what is certainly unarguable is that throughout history, when large numbers of people have united to build a society, that society nearly always seems to last about an average of 250 years.
> 
> "Why 250 years? Whether in the fields of social science, biology, or history, almost everyone agrees that a generation is about 25 years. This is because of unchangeable biological realities about average lifespan and average age of reproductive maturity. The word generation derives from the Latin generare meaning beget. It follows that most empires last about ten generations.
> Apparently, the many strong and positive human qualities including steadfastness, initiative, vision, determination, resilience and courage so necessary to pioneer a society are the very qualities eroded by the affluence they create. They are eventually extinguished by the resulting decadence that comes from the success those qualities brought in the first place.
> 
> "Each generation has a little less character strength than its preceding generation. Each generation's parents want their children to "have it better than we did." Invariably they mean materially not spiritually. Additionally, each generation views the previous generation's luxuries as its necessities. Eventually, this seems to lead inevitably to a generation incapable of sustaining its own virility. The sad process typically takes about ten generations."
> https://rabbidaniellapin.com/only-six-more-years/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Year 244*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/244


----------



## corelz125

Gender can be what ever it wants to be now. Can put an X on your birth certificate now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We are definitely scrapping the bottom of the barrel. Probably the next to last time ;-( *WE are in year 244.*
> 
> "One can of course quibble with some of the exact dates but what is certainly unarguable is that throughout history, when large numbers of people have united to build a society, that society nearly always seems to last about an average of 250 years.
> 
> "Why 250 years? Whether in the fields of social science, biology, or history, almost everyone agrees that a generation is about 25 years. This is because of unchangeable biological realities about average lifespan and average age of reproductive maturity. The word generation derives from the Latin generare meaning beget. It follows that most empires last about ten generations.
> Apparently, the many strong and positive human qualities including steadfastness, initiative, vision, determination, resilience and courage so necessary to pioneer a society are the very qualities eroded by the affluence they create. They are eventually extinguished by the resulting decadence that comes from the success those qualities brought in the first place.
> 
> "Each generation has a little less character strength than its preceding generation. Each generation's parents want their children to "have it better than we did." Invariably they mean materially not spiritually. Additionally, each generation views the previous generation's luxuries as its necessities. Eventually, this seems to lead inevitably to a generation incapable of sustaining its own virility. The sad process typically takes about ten generations."
> https://rabbidaniellapin.com/only-six-more-years/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Year 244*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/244
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Year 244 of the Empire. They have only lasted 250 +/- a few since the beginning of empires.

As Ben Franklin was asked when he came out of the Constitutional Convention, What form of gubbermint did we get? A republic is you can keep it. Republics last until the voters find they can vote themselves benefits out of the treasury. To seal the deal, look at the debt they are voting for this year!


----------



## pottz

> Local Police letting people know they expect continued deterioration ;-(( Corona Craziness is better that increasing criminal activity, eh?
> 
> From the Nextdoor app: "2 vehicles following one of our female neighbors. My neighbor just let me know that Thursday she went running and was followed by 2 vehicles. A black Honda Accord coupe that was right on her & then a white paneled van behind that. She didn't get any license plates or see who they were but she's completely traumatized. They followed her for near 10 mins and she hid in a random driveway and called her husband. As soon as he pulls up the vehicles took off quickly. This all happened off 34th towards 344th she said.
> 
> "*She called the police who only informed her that there are some rough areas around here with drug activity & with patrolling going down to expect things to get worse. *This is second hand but I feel it's important to share with you all and to keep vigilant.
> 
> "She did file a complaint. Vehicle 1 Color: Black Make: Honda Type: Accord coupe Vehicle 2 Color: White Type: Paneled van"
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


nextdoor,i used to be on that forum until i got into it with some jackass and they banned me.the next day the moderator told me if i would promise too behave and use proper language i could come back….....what do you guys think happened? LMAO!


----------



## pottz

> Forget just the death penalty the need to bring the hangman and his noose back and start hanging people in the middle of the town square. Maybe that might persuade some of these scum bags from committing crimes. Jail for most of these guys is a vacation. No bills no responsibility no pressure to answer to a boss. That golden State killer what s the point in giving him a life sentence string him up and hang em high.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> What It Was Actually Like To Be Present At A Frontier Hanging *
> https://www.ranker.com/list/what-a-frontier-execution-was-like/melissa-sartore
> 
> To keep the post woodworking related- look at all those wooden joint and just think would a scale down version make the LJocks Top 3?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats some nice construction should snap a mans neck real well ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Local Police letting people know they expect continued deterioration ;-(( Corona Craziness is better that increasing criminal activity, eh?
> 
> From the Nextdoor app: "2 vehicles following one of our female neighbors. My neighbor just let me know that Thursday she went running and was followed by 2 vehicles. A black Honda Accord coupe that was right on her & then a white paneled van behind that. She didn't get any license plates or see who they were but she's completely traumatized. They followed her for near 10 mins and she hid in a random driveway and called her husband. As soon as he pulls up the vehicles took off quickly. This all happened off 34th towards 344th she said.
> 
> "*She called the police who only informed her that there are some rough areas around here with drug activity & with patrolling going down to expect things to get worse. *This is second hand but I feel it's important to share with you all and to keep vigilant.
> 
> "She did file a complaint. Vehicle 1 Color: Black Make: Honda Type: Accord coupe Vehicle 2 Color: White Type: Paneled van"
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> nextdoor,i used to be on that forum until i got into it with some jackass and they banned me.the next day the moderator told me if i would promise too behave and use proper language i could come back….....what do you guys think happened? LMAO!
> 
> - pottz


WE must have more congenial moderators ;-) With all the crime on their I wonder when home invasion will become common?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Forget just the death penalty the need to bring the hangman and his noose back and start hanging people in the middle of the town square. Maybe that might persuade some of these scum bags from committing crimes. Jail for most of these guys is a vacation. No bills no responsibility no pressure to answer to a boss. That golden State killer what s the point in giving him a life sentence string him up and hang em high.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> What It Was Actually Like To Be Present At A Frontier Hanging *
> https://www.ranker.com/list/what-a-frontier-execution-was-like/melissa-sartore
> 
> To keep the post woodworking related- look at all those wooden joint and just think would a scale down version make the LJocks Top 3?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thats some nice construction should snap a mans neck real well ;-)
> 
> - pottz


I doubt if scaled down version would work, would it?


----------



## pottz

> LBD the people trying to do the right thing go to jail. In my state someone breaks into your house you shoot them you get arrested first then questions asked later. A few years ago in the bronx a guys wife was being sexually assualted by another man he beat the man to death and they arrested him. He had to go to court hearings but was finally cleared after numerous trials.
> DW this line from that post kept people in line.
> "Spectating at an Old West hanging not only functioned as a reminder that law and order existed, but also offered an escape from daily life."
> I don t know why some one who committed a a heinous crime should be spared a cruel and unusual punishment. That s one thing the old world mid east countries do right is punish people for the crimes they commit. I don t know maybe my views are a little to harsh for this day and age.
> 
> - corelz125


no your views are what we need more of.the same happens here in cali,someone breaks into my house in the middle of the night and i shoot and kill him im gonna need a good lawyer.well ill tell ya ill hire the lawyer because you enter my house uninvited and your gonna meet my friends smith and wesson.the us was built on god,guns and guts,if you cant handle that get the hell out! peace.


----------



## pottz

> C125 that meme is exactly what gets this forum- booted
> I flagged it!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wow dw,we dont flag here,ever.this is a cricket free zone.this is a violation of corona crazy!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Those two are the best our country has to offer now. We are in a sad time of this nation.
> 
> - corelz125


DAMN STRAIGHT,SHALL WE PRAY ?


----------



## pottz

> Where is the Beagle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


THE BEAGLE IS COMING AND HE'S GONNA BITE SOME ASS!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... behave and use proper *language* i could come back….....what do you guys think happened? LMAO!
> - pottz


WOT *pottzy*... can't you speak Chinese? You might have trouble… I hear Bosch is rewriting their manuals in *hànzì*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> C125 that meme is exactly what gets this forum- booted
> I flagged it!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> wow dw,we dont flag here,ever.this is a cricket free zone.this is a violation of corona crazy!!!!
> 
> - pottz


LOL ;-))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Gender can be what ever it wants to be now. Can put an *X* on your birth certificate now.
> - corelz125


You tellin' me all those old cowboys back in the 60's western movies, didn't know their own gender?


----------



## pottz

> C125 that meme is exactly what gets this forum- booted
> I flagged it!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> wow dw,we dont flag here,ever.this is a cricket free zone.this is a violation of corona crazy!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> LOL ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i wasn't joking,if he did im pissed! this thread is for men that can handle our own problems,like men.we dont whine.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... like men.we dont whine.
> - pottz


Just *quack* in fear!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gender can be what ever it wants to be now. Can put an *X* on your birth certificate now.
> - corelz125
> 
> You tellin me all those old cowboys back in the 60 s western movies, didn t know their own gender?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


They knew.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Gender can be what ever it wants to be now. Can put an *X* on your birth certificate now.
> - corelz125
> 
> You tellin me all those old cowboys back in the 60 s western movies, didn t know their own gender?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> They knew.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


But they all signed with an *X*!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Wow, so many things I could comment on. I will stick with the crazy crime theme, and tell a local story.

An old guy lives on a big finca(farm) not far from where I live. One night, his dogs alert him that something is not right. Guy locks his dogs in a room, grabs a shotgun and waits in a strategic place inside the house. Two guys of the Roma persuasion smash in the front door and enter the house. Apparantly, not at all afraid of the dogs that were likely making quite a noise. Boom! goes the shotgun, and one of the intruders drops. The other runs, leaving his partner to die, car, flees the scene. Old guy calls the Guardia Civil. Guardia Civil come, ambulance takes away the dead intruder, Guardia arrest the homeowner old guy. They intend to charge him with murder. As the story gets out there is some public outcry in the old guy´s defense. The Guardia really want to charge this guy for at least manslaughter, but realize that might not be justifiable, so they settle on charging the old guy for criminal use of an unlicensed firearm. And they also take all the legal guns the old guy had, because now he is a criminal, and isnt allowed to have them. Now out on Spanish version of bail, and awaiting trial, due to all the stress, old guy has a heart attack and dies.

Is that karma? Or just crap luck…........


----------



## Peteybadboy

In FLA. If someone breaks into your house, you can shoot to kill. Its called stand your ground law.


----------



## pottz

> In FLA. If someone breaks into your house, you can shoot to kill. Its called stand your ground law.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


hell in oregon if someone trespasses on your property yo can shoot and kill em.several years back a guy shot and kiled his neighbor claiming his life was threatened,a few years later he shot and killed the new neighbor,that time they pressed charges againts him,never heard the outcome though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gender can be what ever it wants to be now. Can put an *X* on your birth certificate now.
> - corelz125
> 
> You tellin me all those old cowboys back in the 60 s western movies, didn t know their own gender?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> They knew.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> But they all signed with an *X*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Matt Dillon and Cheyenne Bodie signed real names.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Wow, so many things I could comment on. I will stick with the crazy crime theme, and tell a local story.
> 
> An old guy lives on a big finca(farm) not far from where I live. One night, his dogs alert him that something is not right. Guy locks his dogs in a room, grabs a shotgun and waits in a strategic place inside the house. Two guys of the Roma persuasion smash in the front door and enter the house. Apparantly, not at all afraid of the dogs that were likely making quite a noise. Boom! goes the shotgun, and one of the intruders drops. The other runs, leaving his partner to die, car, flees the scene. Old guy calls the Guardia Civil. Guardia Civil come, ambulance takes away the dead intruder, Guardia arrest the homeowner old guy. They intend to charge him with murder. As the story gets out there is some public outcry in the old guy´s defense. The Guardia really want to charge this guy for at least manslaughter, but realize that might not be justifiable, so they settle on charging the old guy for criminal use of an unlicensed firearm. And they also take all the legal guns the old guy had, because now he is a criminal, and isnt allowed to have them. Now out on Spanish version of bail, and awaiting trial, due to all the stress, old guy has a heart attack and dies.
> 
> Is that karma? Or just crap luck…........
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Charge the [email protected][email protected]$ with murder.

As police are reduced to accommodate BLM demands I am sure home invasion will increase here. The normal Democrats criminal promotion would increase it eventually but not as fast as the BLM demands will. Gun control is working here. Stabbing and beatings with ball bats are routinely reported in the news. They had a stabbing on 3rd Ave in Seattle on the 11 o'clock news last night.

A couple days ago there was a guy in the post office with a mask down on his chin. I suppose he met the regulation, wear a mask, eh? He was chattering a lot and a couple people were laughing. I could only understand about 5 or 10 % of the words, so I suppose I was labeled a racist. He had a mask around his chin and was only a couple feet from a lady he was talking to. As the line got into where the workers at the counter could see him they called him to the counter from the end of the line. They took care of him and got him out of there. I was impressed. The postal workers solved a lot of problems not telling him to behave himself ;-)))

Passing out AIDS was a crime in the 80s. Criminal transmissions were charged with such crimes as murder, manslaughter, attempted murder, and assault. Why isn't corona virus transmission a criminal violation? The US is the worldwide leader in dead bodies by a 2 to 1 margin over the next competitor. 95 million in Vietnam have 27 deaths. China has 4600 concentrated in the providence of origin. We will hit 200,000 deaths shortly after Labor day; China only has 85,000 cases! Sturgis will most likely be responsible for more than that. They are starting to report the transmission. The city tried to cancel but the people said they were coming anyway. The attendance was down about 10%. The 366,000 attendees should be able to sponsor the next wave nationwide ;-(( Mardi Gras II, eh?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Charge the [email protected][email protected]$ with murder.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


You do not charge the Guardia Civil with anything. They are paramilitary, and were set up by Franco as his personal-national bodyguard. They will think nothing of kneecapping you or cracking a couple of your ribs if you get mouthy with them. This is their logo to this very day, a sword and the fasci, ie., fascist. During the Catalonian separatist protests awhile back, these guys were throwing old women down stairs and such.

The local and national police sometimes get caught out on corruption charges, but the G.C. are untouchable.










And their uniform. I think they carry Glocks, but sometimes you see senior officers with revolvers.










Fortunately, they are not an extortion racket like police in the US are, ie., ticket quotas and such, but I am sure they get their piece of the pie from the "illegal" stuff, if ya know what I mean.

Whats funny is, if you display the old Franco Nationalist flags, you can go to jail or be fined heavily, but these guys still get to fly their fascist colors, it is on all their vehicles.


----------



## corelz125

During the 20th century we only had male and female. this century you can put down what ever you want to be now male, female, transgender, a unicorn it all goes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Brian, That is were the Nazis that escaped found shelter, eh?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .....
> Matt Dillon and Cheyenne Bodie signed real names.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


And I'll fess up that *Bronco Lane* did the same, however, I have doubts about that pussy foot *Sugarfoot*!

Also *Zorro* was 1 cut (2 letters) above the rest with the 3 stroke signature… may be he was an alien and not a pissant *X*?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> During the 20th century we only had male and female. this century you can put down what ever you want to be now male, female, transgender, a unicorn it all goes.
> - corelz125


The world has finally woken up…

*A DUCK* !!!

Lucky I'm a late bloomer (born last century)


----------



## pottz

> During the 20th century we only had male and female. this century you can put down what ever you want to be now male, female, transgender, a unicorn it all goes.
> - corelz125
> 
> The world has finally woken up…
> 
> *A DUCK* !!!
> 
> Lucky I m a late bloomer (born last century)
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


im not thouchin that.if your half duck then im half beagle i guess?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thoughts: C125's Donald Trump meme *and why I flagged it. There is a lot of pressure from COVID19 on our behavior. As for flagging, it takes more than one person to flag it for it to be removed. Gone now I am satisfied but if there are hard feelings about my choice on seeing an ugly smear on our president Donald Trump. Inuendos might slip pass, not this meme

IMO Pottz I did not whine and sent you a PM to come on the site. There are limits on what people can post and to handle the way men can handle things between us. This attack on Trump needed to be removed and "men working things out" could not have done it. Therefore I took the role of "Disaffected crewmen, led by Acting Lieutenant Fletcher Christian." 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutiny_on_the_Bounty

My goal was not to piss you off but to protect the integrity of the president of the United States of America.
Again this is your forum and we are guests, some guests you like and then there are others…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

well he did send me a pm which i responded too,i expressed my thoughts and feelings,and i will end that here as it is personal and i dont want to air dirty laundry,peace jocks to all that has made this thread a great experience to be apart of.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> im not thouchin that.if your half duck then im half beagle i guess?
> - pottz


Hmm, which *half*?









*Potato*, *Potah-toe*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This should be on track for Crazy Corona hypocrisy.

From Michael Medved:

http://www.michaelmedved.com/column/the-lefts-fanatical-substitute-for-faith/

"In late April, hundreds of Orthodox Jews gathered for the funeral of a beloved Chassidic rabbi, but New York's mayor deemed their rites "absolutely unacceptable" and threatened mass arrests if it happened again.

"A month later, tens of thousands of angry, often violent protestors rallied for Black Lives Matter but the same mayor encouraged them, boasting of his own daughter's participation. Simultaneously, 1,300 medical and public health professionals who had previously advocated strict social distancing, signed a statement in support of mass demonstrations and, idiotically, called them "vital to the national public health."

"This ludicrous, illogical switch demonstrates that so-called "social justice activism" has become a substitute religion for secular progressives-with its own saints, martyrs and intolerant, unassailable creed. In this replacement faith, the holiest sacrament is public protest-not because it achieves anything practical but because it amounts to a form of self-destructive, fanatical, secular worship."


----------



## pottz

> This should be on track for Crazy Corona hypocrisy.
> 
> From Michael Medved:
> 
> http://www.michaelmedved.com/column/the-lefts-fanatical-substitute-for-faith/
> 
> "In late April, hundreds of Orthodox Jews gathered for the funeral of a beloved Chassidic rabbi, but New York's mayor deemed their rites "absolutely unacceptable" and threatened mass arrests if it happened again.
> 
> "A month later, tens of thousands of angry, often violent protestors rallied for Black Lives Matter but the same mayor encouraged them, boasting of his own daughter's participation. Simultaneously, 1,300 medical and public health professionals who had previously advocated strict social distancing, signed a statement in support of mass demonstrations and, idiotically, called them "vital to the national public health."
> 
> "This ludicrous, illogical switch demonstrates that so-called "social justice activism" has become a substitute religion for secular progressives-with its own saints, martyrs and intolerant, unassailable creed. In this replacement faith, the holiest sacrament is public protest-not because it achieves anything practical but because it amounts to a form of self-destructive, fanatical, secular worship."
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah bob i dont know but the the next civil in america is coming i believe and i just hope im long gone by then.the irony is the super wealthy with all their money wont be able to save themselves,unless maybe they realize they need to give back,and give back billions.it's like warren buffet complaining that his secratary paid more in taxes than he did.and some pointed out,hey warren you can donate all the money you want to the irs and they will take it! c'mon enough small talk,do something.think about what jeff bezos could do to help people with a wealth of 175 *'BILLION" *dollars!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

The *BLM* concept is a very important critical part of current society… but not the way those arseholes are tackling it.

I don't have millions and worked my arse off for the few shelkels I have… and while they can have my Bosch drill, no bloody *BLM protestor/looter* is gonna deprive me of my Fe*$*tools.


----------



## pottz

> The *BLM* concept is a very important critical part of current society… but not the way those arseholes are tackling it.
> 
> I don t have millions and worked my arse off for the few shelkels I have… and while they can have my Bosch drill, no bloody *BLM protestor/looter* is gonna deprive me of my Fe*$*tools.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+1 duckie the antifa's will get your festools-lol!!!except there all dumb as rocks and have no idea what a power tool even does.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The *BLM* concept is a very important critical part of current society… but not the way those arseholes are tackling it.
> 
> I don t have millions and worked my arse off for the few shelkels I have… and while they can have my Bosch drill, no bloody *BLM protestor/looter* is gonna deprive me of my Fe*$*tools.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> +1 duckie the antifa s will get your festools-lol!!!except there all dumb as rocks and have no idea what a power tool even does.
> 
> - pottz


They don't care, they peddle them for $0.05 on the dollar. The one that p1$$3D me off the most getting stolen was my mega-ohm meter. I paid somewhere between $500 and 750 for it in the late 80s. It is used to trouble shoot failing motors, transformers, ect. The @$$h0l#$ that stole it probably got $25 or less. The kicker is < 1% of electricians actually know how to use it ;-( It may have never been used successfully again ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... It is used to trouble shoot failing motors, transformers, ect….
> - TopamaxSurvivor


It's sad to hear that happens outside downtown Churchill… I just kick ******************** out of the tyres and then go to hospital for a broken toe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Being a farm kid and electrician with a good imagination they didn't get anymore even though they tried for a decade. Some of the same farm animal control techniques from the farm worked well for urban animals too ;-)) ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This is Jonathan Swift writing in the early 1700´s about how the Stock Market is artificially inflated then deflated on purpose by "the savage race." The term "bubble" comes from that period. Then the profiteers sell their shares and crash the stock, and destroy all the little fish who were suckered into the scheme. Nothing has changed. The difference between then and now is, back then you could be held accountable for fraud. Now, not so much.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
NATIONAL WAFFLE DAY*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Alcohol seems to be a favorite topic here on Corona Crazy, therefore, you may find this interesting-

Humans could soon be able to grow new LIVERS inside their own bodies by injecting healthy cells into their lymph nodes, scientists claim after a successful trial in pigs*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-8658283/Second-liver-grown-lymph-nodes-pigs.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Political news from Detroit (until TopMaX posts from the NW)*
*
Chief: Detroit police prevented 'Seattle zone of lawlessness'*

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/detroit-city/2020/08/24/chief-detroit-police-prevented-seattle-zone-lawlessness/5624097002/


----------



## corelz125

I heard on the radio one day a guy was talking about BLM and said it's turning into a white spectacle and why are so many white people involved in it. A lot of the protests it looks like there's more white people than black people. Brian that's why I stay away from the stock market I don't have the money where I will make money. I will be the one making $300 then losing $400. LBD your beagle might get flagged his boobs are showing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I heard on the radio one day a guy was talking about BLM and said it s turning into a white spectacle and why are so many white people involved in it. A lot of the protests it looks like there s more white people than black people. Brian that s why I stay away from the stock market I don t have the money where I will make money. I will be the one making $300 then losing $400. *LBD your beagle might get flagged his boobs are showing.*
> 
> - corelz125


Dude no hard feelings on your removed flagged post. Remember it takes more than one - the difference between your Trump meme and LBD is that you are projecting "boobs" when they are only potatoes. Hence, inuendos.


----------



## corelz125

Haha there's always an innuendo when it comes to the duck.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Haha there s always an innuendo when it comes to the duck.
> 
> - corelz125


Dude you became the Jokemeister which is a well-deserved award. now please many of us have been flagged or given a Cricket timeout. Should Pottz want to comment to assist you- great? 
Guys are we in for keeping this thread open
Yes-










No-










or maybe-


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... LBD your beagle might get flagged his boobs are showing.
> - corelz125


Soly hhit *C125*, I stand corrected,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*C125 learn from the best of them…*


> ..... LBD your beagle might get flagged his boobs are showing.
> - corelz125
> 
> Soly hhit *C125*, I stand corrected,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Haha there s always an *innuendo* when it comes to the duck.
> - corelz125


*In your end* oh I shall preserve mine,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Haha there s always an *innuendo* when it comes to the duck.
> - corelz125
> 
> *In your end* oh I shall preserve mine,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


C125 showing examples from LBD priceless. A fantastic example of LBD trying to say and show you - innuendo…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*the schools are opening and CLOSING- Michigan's Isabella County declares health emergency as CMU-related COVID-19 cases rise*

https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/08/24/covid-19-cases-central-michigan-isabella-county-health-emergency/5626368002/

*COVID19- is real my fellow jocks* just look at the above black duck rear- those white dots? Do we have a COVID LBD? I would feel better if LBD told us the white dots? * innuendos *


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *the schools are opening and CLOSING- Michigan s Isabella County declares health emergency as CMU-related COVID-19 cases rise*
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/08/24/covid-19-cases-central-michigan-isabella-county-health-emergency/5626368002/
> 
> *COVID19- is real my fellow jocks* just look at the above black duck rear- those white dots? Do we have a COVID LBD? I would feel better if LBD told us the white dots? * innuendos *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


These young buggers won't get it bad but seem to be prepared to spread it without much thought… are determined to prevent their oldies from *SKI*ing… *S*pend *K*ids *I*nheritance.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *the schools are opening and CLOSING- Michigan s Isabella County declares health emergency as CMU-related COVID-19 cases rise*
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/08/24/covid-19-cases-central-michigan-isabella-county-health-emergency/5626368002/
> 
> *COVID19- is real my fellow jocks* just look at the above black duck rear- those white dots? Do we have a COVID LBD? I would feel better if LBD told us the white dots? * innuendos *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> These young buggers won t get it bad but seem to be prepared to spread it without much thought… are determined to prevent their oldies from *SKI*ing… *S*pend *K*ids *I*nheritance.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


There has been reports of kids getting serious, permanent disabilities ;-((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## rwe2156

Every time I hear things like "reports of kids getting serious illnesses" I want to cringe. Does anyone even realize the total number of COVID deaths in NY under 18 yrs old was ZERO?

Has anyone looked up the data on children?

Does anyone realize COVID is being blamed as a causal agent for diseases with no proof other than the person was positive? I'm surprised COVID hasn't been listed as a cause of psoriasis, dementia, or baldness or for gosh sakes!

CDC: >1/3 of all COVID cases asymptomatic. Fatality rate in symptomatic people 0.4%

WHO: studies have proven asymptomatic transmission of COVID "very rare". OMG close the schools!!! How about if you're sick, stay home? Imagine that!

CDC: News flash - COVID spread by surface contact "We are still learning how the virus is spread". Really? I think we've know this for 100 years.

Oh yeah, "science" is telling us to cancel school, sports, voting. Close down businesses. Oh, but you can go the grocery store and Home Depot, but you can't go to a gym or a barber or a polling site?

3 months ago masks didn't work. Now they work. There is actual scientific study after study proving masks do not stop the most infectious 5um aerosolized droplets. Not to mention single layer cloth masks can make big droplets into little droplets.

Then there's faulty medical information such as one study says antibodies last 8 days, another 3 month. One person in a million who's had COVID gets it again, while recovered people can't even be infected.

This is what happens when a public health issue gets politicized - we all believe our own truth.

In the meantime, COVID is following a natural biological course and human immune systems are functioning like they have for a million year.

What the $%%& are we doing?


> ?


??


----------



## bandit571

Seems all will be cured/straightened out…about ….November 4th…..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> What the $%%& are we doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> - Robert
Click to expand...

Seems like reading crap that idiots like you regurgitate.

You that think we all want to destroy the world and it's a conspiracy by all the governments to stuff up the entire worlds economy.


----------



## pottz

i think some of you are getting a little too sensitive,we all arn't gonna agree on some of these topics all the time but at least have the ability to respect anothers opinions.some of you guys say things that piss me off but i respect your right to say it,im not gonna block you or flag you,not on this thread anyway.so lets move forward.in the mean time ive ordered one of these sweet rides.peace jocks.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> i think some of you are getting a little too sensitive,...
> - pottz


*I can't handle the TRUTH!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i think some of you are getting a little too sensitive,...
> - pottz
> 
> *I can t handle the truth!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i think some of you are getting a little too sensitive,we all arn t gonna agree on some of these topics all the time but at least have the ability to respect anothers opinions.some of you guys say things that piss me off but i respect your right to say it,im not gonna block you or flag you,not on this thread anyway.so lets move forward.in the mean time ive ordered one of these sweet rides.peace jocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


*+1 on the meme and your message* but remember it is morning and some people haven't started drinking yet. :>)


----------



## oldnovice

*+1 Robert*, what you wrote is exactly to the point!
We don't know ******************** about this virus and/or the long term effects it may have on those that do survive.
And because it has also become a "political" virus there are way too many unproven "facts".

We are a third world country when it comes to this virus, dissemination of facts, lack proper procedures for safety, exiting the WHO for immature reasons, and the infrastructure for the care of the hundreds that cotract this virus.

And, of course, this is a free country, we have freedom of speech, we can step on others opinions, and can say/write anything we want whether it is factual or a total naked lie!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> so lets move forward.in the mean time ive ordered one of these sweet rides.peace jocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Now that! is frookin funny. Danke Pottz. If I had had liquid in my mouth, it would now be all over my moniter screen.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

*What the $%%& are we doing????*

Dont sweat it, Robert. I have been told I am an idiot too. Lol. welcome to the club, yo. Biggup bigly.

*Seems all will be cured/straightened out…about ….November 4th….* Depending on who, if anyone, ever, wins.


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz


 +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Seems all will be cured/straightened out…about ….November 4th…..
> 
> - bandit571


*
IMO the Lord will protect our nation not only now but on November 4th but Christians must pray for God's blessing.*
*
"Loathing the West: The Real Reason Why "Anti-Racism" Protestors Desecrate Christian Churches"-*

https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/08/vasko-kohlmayer/loathing-the-west-the-real-reason-why-anti-racism-protestors-desecrate-christian-churches/










Comments from LBD and others are encouraged… for this is a LumberJock forum. But one must abide by Crickett and Pottz's rules (unless he and LBD are having a Vino discussion). IMO Should someone post "drivel" and if you don't agree then discuss the subject or in most cases "drivel" but please don't dismiss that persons- they probably believe what they wrote.


----------



## corelz125

The "political virus" phrase makes me laugh. So all the cases all over the world are all riding on the election of the United States? Potts add one of those cow catchers like they had on the old locomotives so none get stuck in your wheel well.


----------



## pottz

> The "political virus" phrase makes me laugh. So all the cases all over the world are all riding on the election of the United States? Potts add one of those cow catchers like they had on the old locomotives so none get stuck in your wheel well.
> 
> - corelz125


it dont matter corelz the new 2021 dodge is on the way baby.so dont get in my way-lmao!!!


----------



## pottz

anyone see the video's of the antifa's showing up in sturgis,one of em decides to kick a biker riding by,not too smart, that could have gotten real ugly.lucky for them the cops escorted them out of town and probably saved their pathetic lives.


----------



## MSquared

Hmmm. Interesting opinions all around. As for myself, I'll protect my family and those around me by wearing a mask first of all.. Hopefully, those around me will respect me as I do them. I'll throw in an opinion ….. I believe many of the protesters have nothing better to do. Many are unemployed, {maybe through no fault of their own, desecrating and robbery is not an answer. It's ignorance. Those energies can be directed elsewhere in a positive way. No politicians can solve this…....


----------



## corelz125

That cop in Wisconsin is a total idiot. Shot that guy 7 times in the back. A time like this and he does that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hmmm. Interesting opinions all around. As for myself, I ll protect my family and those around me by wearing a mask first of all.. Hopefully, those around me will respect me as I do them. I ll throw in an opinion ….. I believe many of the protesters have nothing better to do. Many are unemployed, {maybe though no fault of their own) in danger of losing their housing, lacking funds for basic needs …. but, burning, looting, desecrating and robbery is not an answer. It s ignorance. Those energies can be directed elsewhere in a positive way. No politicians can solve this…....
> 
> - MSquared


+1 A human being given their circumstances will behave in a predictable manner, hence what you see are a segment that could easily be convinced to obey- but given open unlawful behavior what do you expect?


----------



## MSquared

.....And yes, I'm planning on getting a 9mm and a shotgun. I'm understanding, but not stupid. My Father was a WWII Vet who liberated Italy and a founding member of of the 10th Mountain Division. He was severely wounded and recovered after a year in a body cast. He became a house builder in upstate NY, and then an NYC Detective. He . taught me to never back down.


----------



## pottz

> .....And yes, I m planning on getting a 9mm and a shotgun. I m understanding, but not stupid. My Father was a WWII Vet who liberated Italy and a founding member of of the 10th Mountain Division. He was severely wounded and recovered after a year in a body cast. He became a house builder in upstate NY, and then an NYC Detective. He . taught me to never back down.
> 
> - MSquared


damn straight!


----------



## pottz

> That cop in Wisconsin is a total idiot. Shot that guy 7 times in the back. A time like this and he does that.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah not too smart,he's probaly gonna wish someone would shoot him in the back,his life is as he knows it is over.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> .....And yes, I m planning on getting a 9mm and a shotgun. I m understanding, but not stupid. My Father was a WWII Vet who liberated Italy and a founding member of of the 10th Mountain Division. He was severely wounded and recovered after a year in a body cast. He became a house builder in upstate NY, and then an NYC Detective. He . taught me to never back down.
> 
> - MSquared


+1 The gun is good but remember we are also fighting a virus that we cannot see-


----------



## pottz

> .....And yes, I m planning on getting a 9mm and a shotgun. I m understanding, but not stupid. My Father was a WWII Vet who liberated Italy and a founding member of of the 10th Mountain Division. He was severely wounded and recovered after a year in a body cast. He became a house builder in upstate NY, and then an NYC Detective. He . taught me to never back down.
> 
> - MSquared
> 
> +1 The gun is good but remember we are also fighting a virus that we cannot see-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the guns are for what we can see !

like they say,god guts and guns,they better have the guts because their gonna meet my gun then god!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> +1 The gun is good but remember we are also fighting a virus that we cannot see-
> 
> *
> the guns are for what we can see !
> *
> - pottz


Exactly but as for the virus- how do you "shoot it" most common answer vaccination - Now we have an enemy but what bullet are you using to hit your virus? More importantly, your immune system otherwise the "The Marvelettes - The Hunter Gets Captured by the Game"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have a tendency to believe the researchers in the medical profession rather than the researchers in the conspiracy profession ;-)

Looking at the history of the 1918 flu there are cities that prevented disaster and others who ignored it and suffer the consequences. The US is by far the craziest corona site; a world leader.
https://www.statista.com/statistics/1093256/novel-coronavirus-2019ncov-deaths-worldwide-by-country/
Vietnam responded early. 1029 cases and 27 deaths with a population of 95.5 million. We have 5,800,000 cases with 178,000 deaths that will be over 200,000 next month. The US gets more than 5,000 new cases a day. The state of WA gets more new cases in 2 days than Vietnam's total. WA has 7.8 million population and they have 95.5 million. Nobody ever said the masks prevented getting it, they need to be 3 layers and they prevent infected people spreading it.

The medical profession is slowly identifying the issues and valid treatments. This 2nd wave has infection numbers 3 times the first wave. Our daughter is working normal shifts with only a couple patients in the hospital instead of working 6 or 7 12.5 hour shifts a week poking respirator tubes down them trying to keep them a live for 2 or 3 weeks until they recover.

The saddest part is the disaster in the US was preventable. About the middle of May when they got control of the first wave, our daughter's hospital predicted the second wave in July. That 2nd wave is starting to recede now in WA. When the doctors are trying to warn parents about the disabilities they are seeing in some children. Responsible parents listen.

Smallpox was eradicated in the US in 1972. It became the only disease eliminated worldwide about a decade later. I do not believe that would be possible today. How would they get the cooperation to do it? There are only 300 cases of polio worldwide this year. There have measles outbreaks in the last few years closing some school districts for a few weeks. WA finally passed a law to vaccinate or stay away. I wonder when polio will make a comeback?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Polio will make a comeback when they start spraying DDT on kids again.

And as of 2014, about 10million pounds of DDT is sprayed in Africa per year.



















https://www.researchgate.net/publication/283490296_AD_AFP_ALS_and_DDT


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Polio will make a comeback when they start spraying DDT on kids again.
> 
> And as of 2014, about 10million pounds of DDT is sprayed in Africa per year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/publication/283490296_AD_AFP_ALS_and_DDT
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Thanks Brian. Very interesting. I was a lightly sprayed kid :- ( We lived on the Ada Canyon Countyline when I was a kid. I was about 5 or 6 years old when Ada County voted to end the use of DDT. Ada County was mostly dairy farmers because the land was a little hillier than Canyon County. Canyon had more row croppers growing sugar beets, sweet corn, green beans, ect. It is easier to irrigate alfalfa and grain fields with the roots preventing erosion on the steeper grades. I'm sure that was a big factor in the division. Canyon voted to continue using it. Ada's dairy farmers were getting milk contamination by DDT drifting onto their feed crops. I recall the DDT passes through the food chain without breaking down. I heard the debates on the radio, even at that age I was opposed to DDT. I might have been a little spooked because dad had a small sprayer in the garage he used occasionally. I'm sure he made sure we knew to leave it alone even though it was out of reach.

The neighbor across the road grew row crops. I must have been about 8 or 9. I was old enough dad had me feeding livestock every day. I remember walking along the road past the dairy barn towards the house when they were crop dusting that field. They always did it 4 PM or later into the evening until dark when the wind was not blowing the spray away. It was calm that day, but there was drift from that field towards our house. The airplane passed by with its wingtip about 35 feet from my head squirting some unknown substance. There was a heavy fog drifting towards our place. I decided as I had better get indoors rather than breathe that crap. It was probably DDT at that time.

I do recall DDT was banned in Canyon County about 3 or 4 years after the dairymen in Ada voted to ban it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

A few things:

Growing up in NJ we got a week at the "shore" for vacation. We ran though the fog of the "bug spray" DDT?

The virus in FLA (2nd wave?) is calming down, we live in a bubble of retirement/golf, so it's not impacting us like younger people. Some of us don't go out to eat, for some it is what they do almost every night. I am lucky to have a wife that is a very good cook!

I am a week recovering from hernia surgery, I am itching to make something, and at least putt and chip.

BTW…Did you know a side effect of taking high dose of Ibuprofen, is being "itching" and ringing in your ears ? I looked it up, yup it is. I cut that way down.

ALSO…BTW when growing up during the DDT years I never saw a blue heron, or Merganser for example. A friend up in NJ is a photographer and regularly sends photos of birds I never saw growing up on our steams and rivers. Eagles are back as well as Osprey in NJ.

Have a great day and be safe


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, Bob, DDT was sort of banned at the Stockholm Convention, but is still allowed to be used for malaria control. It is up to individual Countries to restrict its use or not.

So to get around this, what those clever chemical technicians did was to add another molecule to it so that technically, it became another compound, DDE or DET, something like that; and this new formula they are still using worldwide as pesticide and disease vector control.


----------



## rwe2156

Open your mind to another possibility


> What the $%%& are we doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> - Robert
> 
> Seems like reading crap that idiots like you regurgitate.
> 
> You that think we all want to destroy the world and it s a conspiracy by all the governments to stuff up the entire worlds economy.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
Click to expand...

At the risk of getting cancelled on a ww'ing forum, I have to respond to being called an idiot.

And I'm not a crackpot conspiracy theorist. I just happen to know scientists are known to infuse their ideology into their science.

Typically, when a liberal can't present an argument they resort to calling names. Then again, you said you can't handle the truth, so it makes sense LOL. Sadly it not only depends on where we get our info, we can look at buildings burning and people looting and see different things.

The evidence is very clear that masks do not work. Yes, I said it!! There's article after article on it - in medical and scientific journals, not CNN or Fox.

Open your mind just for 10 minutes and take a look here. Could we agree Sweden has no axe to grind in US politics?










In the meantime, can't we agree the masks have to come off at some point?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Open your mind to another possibility
> 
> What the $%%& are we doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> - Robert
> 
> Seems like reading crap that idiots like you regurgitate.
> 
> You that think we all want to destroy the world and it s a conspiracy by all the governments to stuff up the entire worlds economy.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> At the risk of getting cancelled on a ww ing forum,* I have to respond to being called an idiot.*
> 
> - Robert
Click to expand...

As for being called an idiot I always look and see who is doing the quacking…










Personally. I am open to some different thoughts. I have read similar articles to what you have posted. Keep an open mind I say "read as much as you can, listen to others, and keep an open mind." IMO we have never lived in an age with so much information provided to us, so easily.










*RESEARCH: WEARING FACE MASKS MAKES PEOPLE ACT CARELESS AND IGNORE SOCIAL DISTANCING
"People feel safer and are more willing to take other risks".*

https://www.infowars.com/research-wearing-face-masks-makes-people-act-careless-and-ignore-social-distancing/


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz


+1


----------



## MSquared

+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Open your mind just for 10 minutes and take a look here. Could we agree Sweden has no axe to grind in US politics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, can t we agree the masks have to come off at some point?
> - Robert


I only looked at about half of the studies. Even they admit compliance is an issue. Vaccination rates need to be about 95% to be effective. Mask compliance tops at 67% in NYC. WA was 50% according to a recent survey. Locally, areas with higher compliance have lower rates but that could be contributed to sanitation and distancing as well as masks. They recently closed 2 parks because of crowding, so people parked along the street and walked in ;-)

Mask compliance rates: https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/26/politics/maskwearing-coronavirus-analysis/index.html

If this whole fiasco proves anything it is most likely the accuracy of psychological studies showing about 85% of the population reacts to visible threats in fight or flight mode. They are not capable of considering fact in decision making processes. Several professors have been studying ways to teach critical thinking. They have minor short germ progress in the classroom setting, but nothing really changes the operation of the human brain. Professor Bob Altemeyer and the U of Manitoba studying authoritarians discovered a significant portion of the third of the population that are authoritarians will never believe anything they do not already believe.

Here are a few quotes from the studies cited:

"The face mask trials for influenza-like illness (ILI) reported poor compliance, rarely reported harms and revealed the pressing need for future trials."

" Compliance with proper hand hygiene practice tends to be low because habitual behaviors are difficult to change"

"There are still few uncertainties in the practice of face mask use, such as who should wear the mask and how long it should be used for. In theory, transmission should be reduced the most if both infected members and other contacts wear masks, but compliance in uninfected close contacts could be a problem (12,34). Proper use of face masks is essential because improper use might increase the risk for transmission (39). Thus, education on the proper use and disposal of used face masks, including hand hygiene, is also needed."

"Public health authorities define a significant exposure to Covid-19 as face-to-face contact within 6 feet with a patient with symptomatic Covid-19 that is sustained for at least a few minutes (and some say more than 10 minutes or even 30 minutes). The chance of catching Covid-19 from a passing interaction in a public space is therefore minimal. In many cases, the desire for widespread masking is a reflexive reaction to anxiety over the pandemic."

"Harms were poorly reported and limited to discomfort with lower compliance. The only trial testing quarantining workers with household ILI contacts found a reduction in ILI cases, but increased risk of quarantined workers contracting influenza. All trials were conducted during seasonal ILI activity. CONCLUSIONS: Most included trials had poor design, reporting and sparse events. There was insufficient evidence to provide a recommendation on the use of facial barriers without other measures. We found insufficient evidence for a difference between surgical masks and N95 respirators and limited evidence to support effectiveness of quarantine. Based on observational evidence from the previous SARS epidemic included in the previous version of our Cochrane review we recommend the use of masks combined with other measures."

Looks like the only thing the chart proves is the mask requirements were too late and not enforced to have any effect. We will never get a high enough compliance rate, about 95%, to prove one way or the other if they are effective.

Here in King County we have an 11% death rate based on the State Health Department stats. State wide the rate is 2.5%. Is our 11% reasonable? Probably not. It is most likely because the most serious cases from around the state and even other western states are sent here to Pill Hill with some of the best hospitals in the world.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

In Japan it is common for many people to wear masks during every flu season. It is not a politicized issue, they just do it out of respect for eachother when they are in public.

But in the US things are more like this:


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> In Japan it is common for many people to wear masks during every flu season. It is not a politicized issue, they just do it out of respect for eachother when they are in public.
> 
> But in the US things are more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pretty well sums is up. We started out this spring as the laughing stock of the world but it
> has reduced to pity now. ;-((
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Looks like the only thing the chart proves is the mask requirements were too late and not enforced to have any effect. We will never get a high enough compliance rate, about 95%, to prove one way or the other if they are effective. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1 Excellent writing and thanks for taking the time to share a knowledgeable post *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+ As usual, you seem to post mind twisters. I looked into - 
What is the difference between entry and entrance ?

https://hinative.com/en-US/questions/33435

For me, if there were some hot women inside then I would make a point to gain "entry" or "entrance". As long as there is a way in people will try… Thx now I have to think more about these words.


----------



## oldnovice

I am going to keep wearing my mask, add large sunglasses, and a black hoody so I can get away with stuff!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I am going to keep wearing my mask, add large sunglasses, and a black hoody so I can get away with stuff!
> 
> - oldnovice


 O_N (I love your new style) +1 please post a pic- here is an example:


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The state of Oregon has opened applications for a coronavirus relief fund specifically for the "black community."*
https://www.newswars.com/oregon-opens-coronavirus-relief-fund-only-for-black-community/









I want to give thanks for this post, for it gives me a chance to communicate "stuff" like this, and TopMax's posts help give me an insight into what is happening up there! I now realize more than ever- that what we used to refer to "other side of tracks" has now spread worldwide. But Oregon and Seattle and and and


----------



## pottz

> I am going to keep wearing my mask, add large sunglasses, and a black hoody so I can get away with stuff!
> 
> - oldnovice


i always knew you were a radical. ;-) hey ya wanna form our own group,the antiwoodies,we'll attack lumber yards and tool stores-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Anybody know if there is a go fund me page ?

TEENAGE SUSPECT IN KENOSHA SHOOTINGS CHARGED WITH 1ST DEGREE MURDER*

https://www.infowars.com/teenage-suspect-in-kenosha-shootings-charged-with-1st-degree-murder/










I like his beliefs in the second amendment but to walk by himself? More importantly, look at what he walked into? And to be on his back with a rifle he got 2 of them. Let me know if there is a "go-und me" page his legal costs $$$


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I am going to keep wearing my mask, add large sunglasses, and a black hoody so I can get away with stuff!- oldnovice


Be careful where you attack people. Stay out of red states and even red counties in blue sates. 
https://www.criminallawaz.com/committing-a-crime-wearing-a-mask-is-now-an-aggravated-felony/

In WA or OR it will be OK. Best to loot during a protest, otherwise even though the law says "NO" the chances of prosecution are very low. If you are convicted, the judge give a minimum sentence and grant probation. Just a minor inconvenience.

http://lawfilesext.leg.wa.gov/biennium/2017-18/Pdf/Bills/Senate%20Bills/5941.pdf


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It won't be long until the police just quit. Not worth the risk.
https://www.auburn-reporter.com/news/auburn-settles-lawsuit-over-isaiah-obets-death-for-1-25-million/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=daily&utm_medium=email


----------



## oldnovice

*Perception is reality!*


----------



## oldnovice

In my opinion, when 12 speakers to attesting to character of an individual and 6 of those speakers have the *same last name* as that individual, doesn't that seem a little biased.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Worse than that. Michael Medved says some of them do not support or believe what they said ;-) He is a right wing talk show host ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

FOX News 13 reported the mother of a guy killed in the CHOP is suing the City of Seattle, King County and the State of Washington for allowing a dangerous and lawless situation to exist.

https://komonews.com/news/local/mother-of-chop-shooting-victim-files-wrongful-death-claim-against-seattle


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thats a good One!



> *Perception is reality!*
> 
> - oldnovice


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+ 1 Olld Novice and Brian


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Extreme tattoo addict has his ears removed so his head looks like a skull*










https://www.dailystar.co.uk/real-life/extreme-tattoo-addict-ears-removed-22585563


----------



## pottz

> *Extreme tattoo addict has his ears removed so his head looks like a skull*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/real-life/extreme-tattoo-addict-ears-removed-22585563
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


he's unemployed and says he believes it *may *be due to his appearance.id say it may be due to his lack of brain cells!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Extreme tattoo addict has his ears removed so his head looks like a skull*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/real-life/extreme-tattoo-addict-ears-removed-22585563
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> he s unemployed and says he believes it *may *be due to his appearance.id say it may be due to his lack of brain cells!
> 
> - pottz


+1 ;-))


----------



## pottz




----------



## bandit571

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


"The wedding was a Proper one.." 
"Her daddy had a white shotgun.."


----------



## MSquared

That guy is clearly mentally ill. He must be living in his parent's basement or garage!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This guy is almost certainly German. I can tell not because the wording on his shirt is German, but by the style of the door behind him, typical low-budget european hinge and handle, probably pre-fabbed in Poland.

His shirt says, top two words: Not to gawk. Or perhaps, No Gawking. Then "HE" something or other. Basically saying, dont stare at me, which is just dumb. It is painfully obvious this guy needs ALOT of attention because he has low self-esteem. There are some very very strange birds in Germany. This leftist Antifa thing ya all have now stirring up trouble originated in Germany bout 15 years or so ago.

I have lived in both NYC and Berlin, and noticed a funny correlation. The majority of people in both these cities primarily wear black or grey clothing, which may suggest a particular mental state.



> *Extreme tattoo addict has his ears removed so his head looks like a skull*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/real-life/extreme-tattoo-addict-ears-removed-22585563
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## pottz

> This guy is almost certainly German. I can tell not because the wording on his shirt is German, but by the style of the door behind him, typical low-budget european hinge and handle, probably pre-fabbed in Poland.
> 
> His shirt says, top two words: Not to gawk. Or perhaps, No Gawking. Then "HE" something or other. Basically saying, dont stare at me, which is just dumb. It is painfully obvious this guy needs ALOT of attention because he has low self-esteem. There are some very very strange birds in Germany. This leftist Antifa thing ya all have now stirring up trouble originated in Germany bout 15 years or so ago.
> 
> I have lived in both NYC and Berlin, and noticed a funny correlation. The majority of people in both these cities primarily wear black or grey clothing, which may suggest a particular mental state.
> 
> *Extreme tattoo addict has his ears removed so his head looks like a skull*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/real-life/extreme-tattoo-addict-ears-removed-22585563
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


speaking of antifa's if you want some good entertainment watch some youtube video's of antifa protests,it's fun watching them get there ass's kicked left and right.there definitely not fighters.mstly young kids or old hippies trying to relive the 60" protest era.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> "The wedding was a Proper one.."
> "Her daddy had a white shotgun.."
> 
> - bandit571


Looks like Daisy Mae finally caught Lil' Abner on Sadie Hawkins Day ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Perception is reality!*
> 
> - oldnovice


That picture pretty well defines why we are looking at the end of the world as we have known it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## corelz125

A teacher asks her class, "If there are 5 birds sitting on a fence and you shoot one of them, how many will be left?" She calls on little Johnny.

"None, they all fly away with the first gunshot."

The teacher replies, "The correct answer is 4, but I like your thinking."

Then Little Johnny says, "I have a question for YOU. There are three women sitting on a bench having ice cream. One is delicately licking the sides of the triple scoop of ice cream. The second is gobbling down the top and sucking the cone. The third is biting off the top of the ice cream. Which one is married?"

The teacher, blushing a great deal, replies, "Well I suppose the one that's gobbled down the top and sucked the cone."

"The correct answer is the one with the wedding ring on…but I like your thinking."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 This is why you are the official Jokemeister


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

- The Washington Nationals game against the Philadelphia Phillies Thursday evening was postponed in the wake of boycotts protesting police violence across the spectrum of professional sports.










I am done with "unprofessional sports" I will take a knee and pray for this guy…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This guy is almost certainly German. I can tell not because the wording on his shirt is German, but by the style of the door behind him, typical low-budget european hinge and handle, probably pre-fabbed in Poland.
> 
> His shirt says, top two words: Not to gawk. Or perhaps, No Gawking. Then "HE" something or other. Basically saying, dont stare at me, which is just dumb. It is painfully obvious this guy needs ALOT of attention because he has low self-esteem. There are some very very strange birds in Germany. This leftist Antifa thing ya all have now stirring up trouble originated in Germany bout 15 years or so ago.
> 
> I have lived in both NYC and Berlin, and noticed a funny correlation. The majority of people in both these cities primarily wear black or grey clothing, which may suggest a particular mental state.
> 
> *Extreme tattoo addict has his ears removed so his head looks like a skull*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/real-life/extreme-tattoo-addict-ears-removed-22585563
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Could it possibly be from Australia they gave us Mad Max?


----------



## pottz

> A teacher asks her class, "If there are 5 birds sitting on a fence and you shoot one of them, how many will be left?" She calls on little Johnny.
> 
> "None, they all fly away with the first gunshot."
> 
> The teacher replies, "The correct answer is 4, but I like your thinking."
> 
> Then Little Johnny says, "I have a question for YOU. There are three women sitting on a bench having ice cream. One is delicately licking the sides of the triple scoop of ice cream. The second is gobbling down the top and sucking the cone. The third is biting off the top of the ice cream. Which one is married?"
> 
> The teacher, blushing a great deal, replies, "Well I suppose the one that's gobbled down the top and sucked the cone."
> 
> "The correct answer is the one with the wedding ring on…but I like your thinking."
> 
> - corelz125


theres my corelz. another winner.


----------



## pottz

> - The Washington Nationals game against the Philadelphia Phillies Thursday evening was postponed in the wake of boycotts protesting police violence across the spectrum of professional sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am done with "unprofessional sports" I will take a knee and pray for this guy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


just like the nba refusing to play,well i say the owners should refuse to pay! if i refuse to work my boss would say,no problem your fired. spoiled multi million dollar jocks,with whats going on a good time for a dose of reality id say.i dont waste my time watching pro sports so i could care less.adios to all of em.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Three days ago the BLM protesters pulled down a dinosaur statue…..which was gracing the area outside the Kenosha Dinosaur Discovery Museum…...in the name of social justice because dinosaurs were anti-mammal bigots.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Three days ago the BLM protesters pulled down a dinosaur statue…..which was gracing the area outside the Kenosha Dinosaur Discovery Museum…...in the name of social justice because dinosaurs were anti-mammal bigots.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I thought that was a joke, but they did get it! ;-((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Unfortunately, not a joke.

But here are couple relevant to today:

BLM has adopted their code of ethics from Jay Z, author of the masterpiece "Big Pimpin."

Africa has much bigger bugs than Covid. Malaria and Ebola beat up Covid and threw it in the ocean.

"Young people 18 - 24 years old are stupid, that´s why we need them to vote," Kamala Harris.

Hi, I am Joe Biden, and I forget this message.
Hi, I am Donald Trump, four more years of my messages will MAGA!

Steven Tyler is actually 50% teenage girl, 48% large mouth bass, 1% assorted jewelry, and 1% large scarf.

George Floyd´s last words were not, "I cant breathe." What he said was, "give me liberty or give me fentanyl."


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wildwoodbybrianjohns,

I can vouch that in NYC we wore a lot of black. I don't know why. One thought the movie Wall Street killed the brown suit.

Regarding George Floyd, Article in the American Spectator by George Parry…take a read. This case is going to rip America apart. What if Floyd did O.D.? I can't imagine that would be excepted by BLM crowd.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Divorce rates in America soar by 34% during the COVID-19 pandemic with marriages crumbling three weeks into quarantine and newlywed separations doubling to 20 percent…*
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8674001/Divorce-rates-America-soar-34-percent-COVID-19-pandemic.html


----------



## corelz125

A guy is driving around the back woods of Montana and he sees a sign in front of a broken down shanty-style house.
"Talking Dog For Sale"
He rings the bell and the owner appears and tells him the dog is in the backyard.
The guy goes into the backyard and sees a nice looking Labrador retriever sitting there.
"You talk?" he asks.
"Yep," the Lab replies.
After the guy recovers from the shock of hearing a dog talk, he says "So, what's your story?"
The Lab looks up and says, "Well, I discovered that I could talk when I was pretty young. I wanted to help the government, so I told the CIA
In no time at all they had me jetting from country to country, sitting in rooms with spies and world leaders, because no one figured a dog would be eavesdropping."
"I was one of their most valuable spies for eight years running…
But the jetting around really tired me out, and I knew I wasn't getting any younger so I decided to settle down. I signed up for a job at the airport to do some undercover security,
wandering near suspicious characters and listening in. I uncovered some incredible dealings and was awarded a batch of medals."
"I got married, had a mess of puppies, and now I'm just retired."
The guy is amazed. He goes back in and asks the owner what he wants for the dog.
"Ten dollars." the guy says.
"Ten dollars? This dog is amazing! Why on earth are you selling him so cheap?"

"Because he's a liar. He's never been out of the yard."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 LMAO


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - Desert_Woodworker


Was that the *best man* in drag? Otherwise what's wrong with that missus… nagging already?


> .....
> "Because he's a liar. He's never been out of the yard."
> - corelz125


Bloody lucky that dog doesn't drive… out of the yard!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> *
> Was that the *best man* in drag?*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Good observation that I missed! This one I didn't…


----------



## pottz

> A guy is driving around the back woods of Montana and he sees a sign in front of a broken down shanty-style house.
> "Talking Dog For Sale"
> He rings the bell and the owner appears and tells him the dog is in the backyard.
> The guy goes into the backyard and sees a nice looking Labrador retriever sitting there.
> "You talk?" he asks.
> "Yep," the Lab replies.
> After the guy recovers from the shock of hearing a dog talk, he says "So, what's your story?"
> The Lab looks up and says, "Well, I discovered that I could talk when I was pretty young. I wanted to help the government, so I told the CIA
> In no time at all they had me jetting from country to country, sitting in rooms with spies and world leaders, because no one figured a dog would be eavesdropping."
> "I was one of their most valuable spies for eight years running…
> But the jetting around really tired me out, and I knew I wasn't getting any younger so I decided to settle down. I signed up for a job at the airport to do some undercover security,
> wandering near suspicious characters and listening in. I uncovered some incredible dealings and was awarded a batch of medals."
> "I got married, had a mess of puppies, and now I'm just retired."
> The guy is amazed. He goes back in and asks the owner what he wants for the dog.
> "Ten dollars." the guy says.
> "Ten dollars? This dog is amazing! Why on earth are you selling him so cheap?"
> 
> "Because he's a liar. He's never been out of the yard."
> 
> - corelz125


great one corelz.and the title is defended.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey you bitches still awake or what? this the problem with threads and all the guys are old [email protected]#ks.after 8pm you all go to bed-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Nah, that is when I get started ;-)

I knew this was coming ;-)) Wonder how long before Seattle gets extracted?

"SEATTLE - A long-standing grocery store in downtown Seattle is closing its doors citing the hardships of doing business in Seattle as the reason. ….

In an interview with KING 5, owners said they feel too many people were loitering around the store and also blamed the city of Seattle for not taking action.

"The hanging out in the sidewalk just being out…they don't get rid of them they are there..customers try and get through they fear coming downtown people just hanging out..they can barely get through there," said the owner."

https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/seattle-grocery-store-closes-citing-hardships-of-operating-downtown/281-1b3ba2a6-4895-4ef5-b639-e7b13f507ef4


----------



## bandit571

Out of work protesters, looking for handouts?


----------



## pottz

hey you bitches still awake or what? this the problem with threads and all the guys are old [email protected]#ks.after 8pm you all go to bed-lol.

- pottz

Nah, that is when I get started ;-)

I knew this was coming ;-)) Wonder how long before Seattle gets extracted?

"SEATTLE - A long-standing grocery store in downtown Seattle is closing its doors citing the hardships of doing business in Seattle as the reason. ….

In an interview with KING 5, owners said they feel too many people were loitering around the store and also blamed the city of Seattle for not taking action.

"The hanging out in the sidewalk just being out…they don t get rid of them they are there..customers try and get through they fear coming downtown people just hanging out..they can barely get through there," said the owner."

https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/seattle-grocery-store-closes-citing-hardships-of-operating-downtown/281-1b3ba2a6-4895-4ef5-b639-e7b13f507ef4

- TopamaxSurvivor
[/QUOTE]

yeah thats very sad bob,but whats sadder is more are gonna come.the problem is the mayor and the city couunsil all have there heads so far up their asses the business people are screwed!!!is their anyone left with any common sense!!!.it's sad to see a beautiful city like seattle get flushed down the toilet by idiots.bob is there any hope left??


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "SEATTLE - A long-standing grocery store in downtown Seattle is closing its doors citing the hardships of doing business in Seattle as the reason. ….
> 
> In an interview with KING 5, owners said they feel too many people were loitering around the store and also blamed the city of Seattle for not taking action.
> 
> "The hanging out in the sidewalk just being out…they don t get rid of them they are there..customers try and get through they fear coming downtown people just hanging out..they can barely get through there," said the owner."
> 
> https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/seattle-grocery-store-closes-citing-hardships-of-operating-downtown/281-1b3ba2a6-4895-4ef5-b639-e7b13f507ef4
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yeah thats very sad bob,but whats sadder is more are gonna come.the problem is the mayor and the city couunsil all have there heads so far up their asses the business people are screwed!!!is their anyone left with any common sense!!!.it s sad to see a beautiful city like seattle get flushed down the toilet by idiots.bob is there any hope left??
> 
> - pottz


I am beginning to doubt it. There is still sanity as soon as one gets out of the metro areas ;-)) I recently read an article about IQ dropping as much as 10 points in developed countries. Lots of people are offend by IQ as they say standardized tests discriminate. IQ is associated with economic development and scientific innovation. Not sure how the anti-IQers explain that phenomena. Is seems obvious the Seattle IQ is leading the drop in the US. I would be surprised to find it only dropped 10 points.

BLM Supporters Beat Raccoon To Death With Baseball Bat To Protest Cops 'Treating Us Like Animals'

https://newspunch.com/blm-supporters-beat-raccoon-to-death-with-baseball-bat-to-protest-cops-treating-us-like-animals/?fbclid=IwAR3HoeAmPSwwy3N_I_JHdbeGjJmxDMkzB8jENJkXJCYzv_GTCSHD8a_rdgU


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Lots of people are offend by IQ…
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Reminds me of the TP shortage… Hell I remember *I Q*'d for hours just to get a roll… and all that time just to wipe my arse! The sun would have dried it quicker even without me bending over.


----------



## corelz125

10 commandments of marriage

Commandment 1.
Marriages are made in heaven. But so again, are thunder and lightning.
Commandment 2.
If you want your spouse to listen and pay strict attention to every word you say, talk in your sleep.
Commandment 3.
Marriage is grand and divorce is at least 100 grand!
Commandment 4.
Married life is very frustrating. In the first year of marriage, the man speaks and the woman listens. In the second year, the woman speaks and the man listens. In the third year, they both speak and the neighbors listen.
Commandment 5.
When a man opens the door of his car for his wife, you can be sure of one thing: Either the car is new or the wife is.
Commandment 6.
Marriage is when a man and woman become as one; the trouble starts when they try to decide which one.
Commandment 7.
Before marriage, a man will lie awake all night thinking about something you said. After marriage, he will fall asleep before you finish talking.
Commandment 8.
Every man wants a wife who is beautiful, understanding, economical, and a good cook. But the law allows only one wife.
Commandment 9.
Every woman wants a man who is handsome, understanding, economical and a considerate lover, but again, the law allows only one husband.
Commandment 10.
Man is incomplete until he marries. After that, he is finished.


----------



## corelz125

Potts when it's 8 pm for you Sun through Fri i'm sleeping by then.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Hurricane Katrina 15th anniversary-

A Tale Of God's Will (A Requiem For Katrina)

Funeral Dirge · Terence Blanchard


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... God's Will…
> - Desert_Woodworker


No reflection on the topic, however,

If you reckon god is *Will*, the feminists will insist she's *Grace*!


----------



## pottz

> Potts when it s 8 pm for you Sun through Fri i m sleeping by then.
> 
> - corelz125


love your commandments very true,at first i thought your were telling a joke!

yeah i keep forgetting were spread all over the globe.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Will and Grace then add LBD…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*And until death does us part… or in this case, she wacked his johnson…
John Wayne Bobbitt*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

any discussions on Ducks?


----------



## pottz

> any discussions on Ducks?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


there mean and will nip you in the ass.DAMHIKT.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> any discussions on Ducks?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> there mean and will nip you in the ass.DAMHIKT.
> 
> - pottz


Wait a minute! The Jack Russell- my Willy a short hair lived to 16 and he was the hardest or most challenging dog to train. Once on a hunt … Personally, since the Jack Russell is a mixed breed of hound- maybe it depends how much Beagle is bred into it…

Once a Jack Russell is on a hunt-










My dog dug tirelessly dug to about 2 feet after a mole hole- I stopped him otherwise they will fight on…


----------



## corelz125

My dog won't hunt anything unless it's a cheeseburger running Into a hole.


----------



## pottz

> My dog won t hunt anything unless it s a cheeseburger running Into a hole.
> 
> - corelz125





> My dog won t hunt anything unless it s a cheeseburger running Into a hole.
> 
> - corelz125


damn buddy burnin the midnight oil tonight?


----------



## corelz125

Yea one day of the week I don't have to get up early.


----------



## pottz

> Yea one day of the week I don t have to get up early.
> 
> - corelz125


well it's sunday so ill be in bed by 9,up at 4:30


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Since it has been said that we have a bunch of older men here at Corona Crazy- shall we discuss how many pee calls do we take during the night? Ducks should be disqualified for we know how they go and go :>)


----------



## pottz

im lucky there, i rarely get up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Peteybadboy

My posts are usually between 4 am and 6am. Early to bed early to rise….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
In a Naked Pandemic Race, You Can Leave Your Hat On*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/28/well/move/running-race-nudist-resort-naked.html?action=click&module=Editors%20Picks&pgtype=Homepage

*Warning some pics maybe offensive- PG+13 *


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Yea one day of the week I don t have to get up early.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> well it s sunday so ill be in bed by 9,up at 4:30
> 
> - pottz


You bleeding Yanks will whinge about anything… cheese just one day a week! Since i retired *I don't have to get up earlly* bloody *seven days a week*


> im lucky there, i rarely get up in the middle of the night.
> - pottz


More bloody whingeing *pottzy*... I get up often in the middle of the night… so I keep a cold spoon on my nightstand to keep it manageable!


> .... Early to bed early to rise….
> - Peteybadboy


Not bragging, but, "Early to bed, quick to… " ......!


----------



## craftsman on the lake

It's interesting clicking the 'view all replies' link and looking at replies from April to now. They mimic how the country has evolved this thing.
In April "I'm in Florida, this is overblown, the flu is worse" 
In June "Glad summer is here so it will go away for awhile"

Reality…. we have just begun with this. All indicators are pointing to the heartland getting it's run at it now. The infectious disease specialists call it an ongoing rolling infection. It will make the rounds everywhere again.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... Ducks should be disqualified for we know how they go and go :>)
> - Desert_Woodworker


Highly embarasment… this little duck was *white*,









before going to bed!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> It s interesting clicking the view all replies link and looking at replies from April to now. They mimic how the country has evolved this thing.
> In April "I m in Florida, this is overblown, the flu is worse"
> In June "Glad summer is here so it will go away for awhile"
> 
> Reality…. we have just begun with this. All indicators are pointing to the heartland getting it s run at it now. The infectious disease specialists call it an ongoing rolling infection. It will make the rounds everywhere again.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


Interesting observation COVID took its toll and how people "posted" or aged…


----------



## pottz

> It s interesting clicking the view all replies link and looking at replies from April to now. They mimic how the country has evolved this thing.
> In April "I m in Florida, this is overblown, the flu is worse"
> In June "Glad summer is here so it will go away for awhile"
> 
> Reality…. we have just begun with this. All indicators are pointing to the heartland getting it s run at it now. The infectious disease specialists call it an ongoing rolling infection. It will make the rounds everywhere again.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


yep all those midwest states that thought they were free are now getting a dose of reality.i dont think people will ever learn as long as there is denial.death is reality,they may want to tune up there wills and trusts!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> .... Ducks should be disqualified for we know how they go and go :>)
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Highly embarasment… this little duck was *white*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before going to bed!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+1 Your wit is appreciated


----------



## pottz

his wit is like a box of chocolates,too much and you wanna throw up-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> his wit is like a box of chocolates,too much and you wanna throw up-lol.
> 
> - pottz


You 2 are a one-two punch! Next time LBD is in town take him to Comedy Castle and do a stand-up show.


----------



## MSquared

If people don't 'real' about it, it'll be back with a vengeance for sure! In the meantime, get your flu shots …


----------



## pottz

> If people don t real about it, it ll be back with a vengeance for sure! In the meantime, get your flu shots …
> 
> - MSquared


every year as soon as there available.


----------



## pottz

> his wit is like a box of chocolates,too much and you wanna throw up-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You 2 are a one-two punch! Next time LBD is in town take him to Comedy Castle and do a stand-up show.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha ha,we used to be the stooges but moe seems to be hard to find these days.i guess were gonna be laurel and hardy now.


----------



## pottz

i just saw rob is on right now maybe he will jump in?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> his wit is like a box of chocolates,too much and you wanna throw up-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You 2 are a one-two punch! Next time LBD is in town take him to Comedy Castle and do a stand-up show.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ha ha,we used to be the stooges but moe seems to be hard to find these days.i guess were gonna be laurel and hardy now.
> 
> - pottz


Or Punch and Judy.


----------



## corelz125

I was part of that trio that some member on here called us a bunch of stooges and told us to go to another thread.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I was part of that trio that some member on here called us a bunch of stooges and told us to go to another thread.
> 
> - corelz125


You're correct my friend- and Pottz has shepherded you, unlike our others. One must must take heed and not get between him or LBD.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> his wit is like a *box of chocolates*....
> - pottz













> ... get your flu shots …
> - MSquared


******************** I got mine and I still can't fly… and I'm a duck!

Jokes aside… bloody good advice and stay grounded.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I was part of that trio that some member on here called us a bunch of stooges and told us to go to another thread.
> 
> - corelz125


That was *pottzy*... he hates being outstaged by another Yank… especially an American one.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> i just saw rob is on right now maybe he will jump in?
> - pottz


He's too busy smuggling stuff across the border.. the sooner we import that *Trump Wall* instead of our pissant Chinese blockades the better… not that I wish unemployment on him!


----------



## MSquared

The shots have been available for about two weeks here in NY. The N.E. is obviously more susceptible, climate-wise. But shouldn't flu shots be more widely available nation-wide? Especially under the current circumstances….


----------



## pottz

> I was part of that trio that some member on here called us a bunch of stooges and told us to go to another thread.
> 
> - corelz125


i think your right,hell rob is always awol so i vote you in,youve got the jokes.it's up to the duck to either quack or take a big dump! im hopin for a quack-lol.


----------



## pottz

> The shots have been available for about two weeks here in NY. The N.E. is obviously more susceptible, climate-wise. But shouldn t flu shots be more widely available nation-wide? Especially under the current circumstances….
> 
> - MSquared


you would think so but look at how this virus has been handled,were at the mercy of morons with no clue or preparedness!


----------



## pottz

> I was part of that trio that some member on here called us a bunch of stooges and told us to go to another thread.
> 
> - corelz125


who was that? the duck and i got scolded one day also.he apologized but in my usual fashion made a sarcastic comment,which then i believe the duck came back with more.but then the duck and i drink a lot of vino so who the hell knows what reality was-lol.


----------



## pottz

> his wit is like a *box of chocolates*....
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... get your flu shots …
> - MSquared
> 
> ******************** I got mine and I still can t fly… and I m a duck!
> 
> Jokes aside… bloody good advice and stay grounded.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


duckie are those a couple of your "wives" in the background?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> his wit is like a *box of chocolates*....
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... get your flu shots …
> - MSquared
> 
> ******************** I got mine and I still can t fly… and I m a duck!
> 
> Jokes aside… bloody good advice and stay grounded.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


The only way to keep an avian grounded is to clip their wing or put them in a cage. I choose as an American not to accept either and choose the path to freedom. IMO this is why I stress the 2nd Amendment… Think if a Duck had a gun…


----------



## pottz

> his wit is like a *box of chocolates*....
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... get your flu shots …
> - MSquared
> 
> ******************** I got mine and I still can t fly… and I m a duck!
> 
> Jokes aside… bloody good advice and stay grounded.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> The only way to keep an avian grounded is to clip their wing or put them in a cage. I choose as an American not to accept either and choose the path to freedom. IMO this is why I stress the 2nd Amendment… Think if a Duck had a gun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well luckily guns are banned in aus,or id be scared even half an earth away-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Rural wedding led to dozens of coronavirus cases*










https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Rural-wedding-led-to-dozens-of-coronavirus-cases-15526102.php

A shout out to take the COVID seriously- take this virus as stated- dangerous. We are fighting something that we cannot see and if you get it then welcome to statistics.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... it s up to the duck to either *quack* or take a big *dump*! im hopin for a quack-lol.
> - pottz





> ... IMO this is why I stress the *2nd* Amendment…
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm also in favour of the *2nd. Movement*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> his wit is like a *box of chocolates*....
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... get your flu shots …
> - MSquared
> 
> ******************** I got mine and I still can t fly… and I m a duck!
> 
> Jokes aside… bloody good advice and stay grounded.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> The only way to keep an avian grounded is to clip their wing or put them in a cage. I choose as an American not to accept either and choose the path to freedom. IMO this is why I stress the 2nd Amendment… Think if a Duck had a gun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> well luckily guns are banned in aus,or id be scared even half an earth away-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz I realize that you are approaching bedtime 9p But maybe those 3 women could be terrorists keeping the Duck hostage. LBD you need to send a signal to let us know that you are OK. i.e photoshop blinking eyes … we just don't want the Duck cooked. Ooops. Duck just posted so they are probably part of a harem…


----------



## pottz

> *Rural wedding led to dozens of coronavirus cases*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Rural-wedding-led-to-dozens-of-coronavirus-cases-15526102.php
> 
> A shout out to take the COVID seriously- take this virus as stated- dangerous. We are fighting something that we cannot see and if you get it then welcome to statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah i saw that a few days ago it led to at least 60 new infections and a death.


----------



## pottz

> ... it s up to the duck to either *quack* or take a big *dump*! im hopin for a quack-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> ... IMO this is why I stress the *2nd* Amendment…
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I m also in favour of the *2nd. Movement*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


well corelz looks like the duck has *dumped* you from the stooges! maybe he's in a bad mood tonight?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ... it s up to the duck to either *quack* or take a big *dump*! im hopin for a quack-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> ... IMO this is why I stress the *2nd* Amendment…
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I m also in favour of the *2nd. Movement*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Why American ducks are more civilized- Our Am duck compared to ducks from another country..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> well corelz looks like the duck has *dumped* you from the stooges! maybe he s in a bad mood tonight?
> - pottz


Hell no *pottzy*, didn't read (hell you know my reading) it was an *either/or* conundrum… that was not a dump on *C125*, he's as good a stooge as any I know… more than welcome… it's just that this seems to be a poor, little, lonely, benevolent, unloved, ostracised duck against the might of the Yankee nation… and *rc* AWOL (bloody Queenslanders)...

I was reacting to… 


> .... too much and you wanna *throw up*-lol.
> - pottz


by *dropping down*...

Hey *c125*... was that enough grovelling?


----------



## craftsman on the lake

> *Rural wedding led to dozens of coronavirus cases*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Rural-wedding-led-to-dozens-of-coronavirus-cases-15526102.php
> 
> A shout out to take the COVID seriously- take this virus as stated- dangerous. We are fighting something that we cannot see and if you get it then welcome to statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yeah i saw that a few days ago it led to at least 60 new infections and a death.
> 
> - pottz


Oh, more than that… I live there. The infection at the wedding at the inn, traveled down to southern Maine and infected a state prison via a guard who attended the wedding about 5 miles from where I live. I think about 87 infections there right away, 16 workers the rest inmates. It moved to the town over and got the fire department 3 infections and a dozen awaiting test results. And it jumped to a baptist church (worshiping without protections) and has infected a bunch there.

That might not seem like a lot to where some live but our governer's tight response has kept the infection rate in Maine to the third lowest of the states. These are big numbers for us.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Rural wedding led to dozens of coronavirus cases*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Rural-wedding-led-to-dozens-of-coronavirus-cases-15526102.php
> 
> A shout out to take the COVID seriously- take this virus as stated- dangerous. We are fighting something that we cannot see and if you get it then welcome to statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yeah i saw that a few days ago it led to at least 60 new infections and a death.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Oh, more than that… I live there. The infection at the wedding at the inn, traveled down to southern Maine and infected a state prison via a guard who attended the wedding about 5 miles from where I live. I think about 87 infections there right away, 16 workers the rest inmates. It moved to the town over and got the fire department 3 infections and a dozen awaiting test results. And it jumped to a baptist church (worshiping without protections) and has infected a bunch there.
> 
> That might not seem like a lot to where some live but our governer s tight response has kept the infection rate in Maine to the third lowest of the states. These are big numbers for us.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


+1 on added insight from the East. Again, this is a deadly virus…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... duckie are those a couple of your "wives" in the background?
> - pottz


Bloody ex's still stalking and complaining about my Fe*$*tool tools and wanting more *alimony*... 
or is it *alex-money*?


----------



## craftsman on the lake

> *Rural wedding led to dozens of coronavirus cases*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Rural-wedding-led-to-dozens-of-coronavirus-cases-15526102.php
> 
> A shout out to take the COVID seriously- take this virus as stated- dangerous. We are fighting something that we cannot see and if you get it then welcome to statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> yeah i saw that a few days ago it led to at least 60 new infections and a death.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Oh, more than that… I live there. The infection at the wedding at the inn, traveled down to southern Maine and infected a state prison via a guard who attended the wedding about 5 miles from where I live. I think about 87 infections there right away, 16 workers the rest inmates. It moved to the town over and got the fire department 3 infections and a dozen awaiting test results. And it jumped to a baptist church (worshiping without protections) and has infected a bunch there.
> 
> That might not seem like a lot to where some live but our governer s tight response has kept the infection rate in Maine to the third lowest of the states. These are big numbers for us.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake
> 
> +1 on added insight from the East. Again, this is a deadly virus…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Yes, it's shocking. If you are around someone who has it, you get it, simple as that. And it seems that masks are just lowers the odds a bit. The prison personel wear masks.


----------



## pottz

> ... duckie are those a couple of your "wives" in the background?
> - pottz
> 
> Bloody ex s still stalking and complaining about my Fe*$*tool tools and wanting more *alimony*...
> or is it *alex-money*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


see thats the beauty of being funded by nasa they cant take your tools!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hey *c125*... was that enough *grovelling?*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*grovelling?* what is the difference between that and "drivel" Really doesn't matter I am focused on quacks.



> ... duckie are those a couple of your "wives" in the background?
> - pottz
> 
> Bloody ex s still stalking and complaining about my Fe*$*tool tools and wanting more *alimony*...
> or is it *alex-money*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Dah! You posted a pic with a harem of three… *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

She could get your Festool tools- TMI 3 women a shop full of Festool's…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> see thats the beauty of being funded by nasa they cant take your tools!
> - pottz


Yeah, true, but they can get me *grounded*... I'm no electrician, so I have no idea how double earthing, with my 3 pronged tools, may affect my mentality.


----------



## MSquared

We're keeping a close eye and not letting down our guard. It really sucks, but must be done!


----------



## rwe2156

> And it seems that masks are just lowers the odds a bit.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


Aha. Someone's been doing some independent study. General public so misinformed - 2 & 3 yr old babies with masks, riding bikes with masks, walking through parking lot, or an empty corner store…..

Duck Duck Go (or Google if you must). "Do face masks work?" Open your mind to what some very qualified scientists say about them. Oooooo how dare I question masks….How dare I question anything we've been told.

Nature, Lancet, Minnesota center for infectious disease and as many others as you want.

Look up COVID deaths by age, by state, by date.

I'm reminded of the scene in A Christmas Story where Ralph is forced to wear the bunny suit and his Dad asks him "you want to wear that?" Then take the damn thing off!

Sweden did it right.

Question: If masks can prevent viral respiratory infections, then why aren't we wearing them during flu season?


----------



## craftsman on the lake

> Sweden did it right.
> 
> Question: If masks can prevent viral respiratory infections, then why aren't we wearing them during flu season?
> 
> - Robert


Actually, Sweden had a huge outbreak of the virus compared to the surrounding similar countries, i.e. Norway, Finland, Denmark, because they decided to go the herd immunity route. The prime minister of the country admitted that they chose the wrong course and recommended other countries not follow their lead.

As far as a mask during the flu season…. We don't have to wear them for a couple of reasons. Covid is far, far more infectious than most flu's. More on the line of measles in that respect. Also, in a flu season with the general strains we usually get, a much lower percentage of people die. In the US 36,000-40,000 in the U.S. in a twelve month period. With all of our precautions we will lose 300,000 in that same time. Imagine what it would have been had we ignored this like we do the flu? upwards of a million deaths. When we get the flu, like all of us have at one time or another, we don't see people who have lifelong heart issues, kidney issues, scarred lungs, or blood clots like Covid.
The flu is actually a Covid strain. They are similar actually. This one is just particularly bad with horrible aftershocks.
No, there is no comparison and masks or not coming in contact with others is our only defense until a viable vaccine. That's just the way it is right now. Of course unless you want to take the advice given awhile ago to inject yourself with Lysol….. ;-)
Here is a link to the cure.....


----------



## pottz

no masks are not 100 percent soloution but they help stop the spread of fine particles when you cough or sneeze,and every little bit helps.if you dont believe in wearing a mask fine but stop telling people it's worthless.


----------



## pottz




----------



## bandit571

> his wit is like a *box of chocolates*....
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... get your flu shots …
> - MSquared
> 
> ******************** I got mine and I still can t fly… and I m a duck!
> 
> Jokes aside… bloody good advice and stay grounded.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> The only way to keep an avian grounded is to clip their wing or put them in a cage. I choose as an American not to accept either and choose the path to freedom. IMO this is why I stress the 2nd Amendment… Think if a Duck had a gun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Reply to the question about going hunting …."last time I went hunting with a gun in hand, the "Prey" could and did shoot back".....


----------



## bandit571

Last time I even had a flu shot, was when Uncle Sam ORDERED me to get one…that was 20 years ago…haven't gotten one since. I do get the Pneumonia Vaccine….just got mine last month.

Other than that? NADA….a few "Colds" a year, nothing more…..distressingly healthy, really…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Zorro wore a mask… he never got or gave *C19* to anyone… not even the gringos… *QED*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... to clip their wing or put them in a cage…..
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hope you're all bloody satisfied!








Just hide the key and keep me away from *Robert*...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Watch out people, the boogeyman gonna git ya and eat your brains.

*Today, in the Daily Mail:*










*From Hal Turner radio show:*









*CDCgov statement:*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## pottz

i dont think id take the hal turner radio show as gospel on the virus,that 6% percent claim is misleading,the 6% was from the virus only many others also included pnuemonia and respitory problems along with the virus,much of what was a result of the virus.so to drop the death rate to 9000 is false as are many claims these days.those that are saying the virus is a hoax are probably the same people that claim we never landed on the moon.believe what you want.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sweden did it right.
> 
> Question: If masks can prevent viral respiratory infections, then why aren't we wearing them during flu season?
> 
> - Robert
> 
> Actually, Sweden had a huge outbreak of the virus compared to the surrounding similar countries, i.e. Norway, Finland, Denmark, because they decided to go the herd immunity route. The prime minister of the country admitted that they chose the wrong course and recommended other countries not follow their lead.
> 
> As far as a mask during the flu season…. We don t have to wear them for a couple of reasons. Covid is far, far more infectious than most flu s. More on the line of measles in that respect. Also, in a flu season with the general strains we usually get, a much lower percentage of people die. In the US 36,000-40,000 in the U.S. in a twelve month period. With all of our precautions we will lose 300,000 in that same time. Imagine what it would have been had we ignored this like we do the flu? upwards of a million deaths. When we get the flu, like all of us have at one time or another, we don t see people who have lifelong heart issues, kidney issues, scarred lungs, or blood clots like Covid.
> The flu is actually a Covid strain. They are similar actually. This one is just particularly bad with horrible aftershocks.
> No, there is no comparison and masks or not coming in contact with others is our only defense until a viable vaccine. That s just the way it is right now. Of course unless you want to take the advice given awhile ago to inject yourself with Lysol….. ;-)
> Here is a link to the cure.....
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


+1

The herd immunity theory may not create herd immunity with C-19. Some are getting a second time 6 months later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Watch out people, the boogeyman gonna git ya and eat your brains.
> 
> *Today, in the Daily Mail:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From Hal Turner radio show:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CDCgov statement:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Primary cause or catalyst is really irrelevant; dead is dead and usually permanent.


----------



## pottz

right most of those people would not have died if they didn't get the virus so if you want to gamble with your health keep believing it doesn't exit.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Who said it doesnt exist? Wasnt me. You are projecting. LOL.

I dont even know who Hal Turner is, which is why I posted a second source for the headline, with a link directly to the CDC data, which I know no one will read for themselves. Because muh TV. Reading isnt fundamental anymore.

I read the report, and I agree that the data has been manipulated by some to support their anti-tyrannical side of the argument. My point here, is that the whole drama has also been manipulated by the health care industry, by politicians, and by the so called experts to further their respective agendas. Believe what you want, right.

Fact is, this Covid19 thing needs to pass through the populations of the earth in a natural way, that is how natural immunity developes. People are gonna die either way. And lockdowns only prolong the inevitable. If Covid19 is as contagious as we are led to believe, then sooner or later we will ALL get it, just like the flu. Masks, for the most part, are merely a placebo. If you are healthy, with a strong immune sytem to protect you, then you have nothing to be fearful of; we gamble with our health everyday from birth! Viruses, bacteria, and fungus dont ever sleep, and neither does a healthy immune system.

Basically, what you guys are saying, is that we will have to wear masks and social distance for the rest of our lives. Right? I mean, at what point does this thing end? When the TV tells you it has? Does that make any sense whatsoever? Oh, thats right, ya all be waiting for that saviour vaccine to save you, like the Flu vaccine that doesnt work as advertised.

Ask yourselves this, why, at first, were we being told of the running numbers of daily deaths, and everyone got so terribly scared because everyone was gonna die. And then, magically the narrative was switched to cases, cases, cases-and we are not even told how severe these cases are, its just numbers of cases? Cases for which, 99.75% of people dont die. And whats more, in the first capture I posted above from the Daily Mail, it is reported that 90% of tests showing positive cases may well be irrelevant.



> - pottz


----------



## pottz

yeah the numbers are used to suit the party reporting it,whats real who even knows.the lock downs here in the states were not to totally stop it but the give the doctors and hospitals some relief.and your right it will not slow down until the majority of people get it,but even then you can get it again.a vaccine is definitley gonna help,but will never get rid of it.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I think you should change your news sites….

Me thinks you frequent the wackiest conspiracy theorist sites on the internet…. Here look. These are strange guys.

Wikipedia bans Daily Mail as 'unreliable'source....

Hal Turner uses internet and radio broadcasts to float conspiracy theories and hate speech. In 2010, he was sentenced to 33 months in prison for threatening three federal judges over their decision to uphold handgun bans in Chicago.



> Watch out people, the boogeyman gonna git ya and eat your brains.
> 
> *Today, in the Daily Mail:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From Hal Turner radio show:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CDCgov statement:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Primary cause or catalyst is really irrelevant; dead is dead and usually permanent.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I think you should change your news sites….
> 
> Me thinks you frequent the wackiest conspiracy theorist sites on the internet…. Here look. These are strange guys.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


Me thinks you didnt read, or didnt understand, any of the valid points I made above.

I posted a link directly to the CDC data, is that an untrustworthy source?

Instead, you chose to attack a weak spot or two, which is a lame tactic by my estimation. See the tree, neglect the forest. whatever.

As far as Wikipedia is concerned. No bias there at all.



















Now, to use your own biased source to counter:


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Did COVID-19 cause only 6% of coronavirus deaths? Viral posts misrepresent CDC report
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article245382320.html

"Fact is, this Covid19 thing needs to pass through the populations of the earth in a natural way, that is how natural immunity developes."

Natural immunity develops at a high cost in some cases. Black Plague in 1347 to 1351 was a spendy one. So was the 1918 flu. By comparison most flu is relatively benign.

"And lockdowns only prolong the inevitable." If properly executed with cooperation from the bulk of the populace, they are relatively short and effective. Look at Vietnam. WA State has more cases in 2 days than they have total!

"Me thinks you didnt read, or didnt understand, any of the valid points I made above."
I read them and I understand them. The medical evidence from reliable, knowledgeable sources does not support the validity.

"Who said it doesnt exist? Wasnt me. You are projecting. LOL"

About half of Americans, maybe more. They are world leaders. Expanding it at an exponential rate.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

> I think you should change your news sites….
> 
> Me thinks you frequent the wackiest conspiracy theorist sites on the internet…. Here look. These are strange guys.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake
> 
> Me thinks you didnt read, or didnt understand, any of the valid points I made above.
> 
> I posted a link directly to the CDC data, is that an untrustworthy source?
> 
> Instead, you chose to attack a weak spot or two, which is a lame tactic by my estimation. See the tree, neglect the forest. whatever.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Ya, 180,000 people die on a ventilator in a few months in the US and 800,000+ in the world. Happens all the time. Can't be the corona virus. It must be the usual stuff that always kills people every year. Why would anyone think that It's not maybe just the flu or nearly a million extra heart attacks. Use your head, it's obvious, all these people just happened to die now for the heck of it. Only about 40,000 in the US got the disease today in the U.S. That's the 40k that tested POSITIVE FOR THE VIRIS. Geesh…. no wonder we're in such trouble.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I think you should change your news sites….
> 
> Me thinks you frequent the wackiest conspiracy theorist sites on the internet…. Here look. These are strange guys.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake
> 
> Me thinks you didnt read, or didnt understand, any of the valid points I made above.
> 
> I posted a link directly to the CDC data, is that an untrustworthy source?
> 
> Instead, you chose to attack a weak spot or two, which is a lame tactic by my estimation. See the tree, neglect the forest. whatever.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Ya, 180,000 people die on a ventilator in a few months in the US and 800,000+ in the world. Happens all the time. Can t be the corona virus. It must be the usual stuff that always kills people every year. Why would anyone think that It s not maybe just the flu or nearly a million extra heart attacks. Use your head, it s obvious, all these people just happened to die now for the heck of it. Only about 40,000 in the US got the disease today in the U.S. That s the 40k that tested POSITIVE FOR THE VIRIS. Geesh…. no wonder we re in such trouble.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


Biggest trouble is at least 60% ignore facts in every issue that come up! ;-((

I have posted this before. This article from New Yorker explains why facts are irrelevant.

https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/02/27/why-facts-dont-change-our-minds


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Did Pottz wake up from his nap?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This COVID is something that we cannot see yet on the other hand we see and hear racial hatred that is currently going on in America. Question: Do we have the fuel for civil war? Yes. Has any government authority acted to stop civil unrest? Yes, BUT there are civic governments allowing it. Since I cannot see the COVID but I can see this racial hatred towards "white" (give it a label…) This is what concerns me…

BLACK SUSPECT STABS AUTOZONE EMPLOYEE, CITES "NEED TO FIND WHITE MALE TO KILL"
https://www.infowars.com/black-suspect-stabs-autozone-employee-cites-need-to-find-white-male-to-kill/


----------



## pottz

> Did Pottz wake up from his nap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


who needs duck feathers,it's memory foam all the way.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

> This COVID is something that we cannot see yet on the other hand we see and hear racial hatred that is currently going on in America. Question: Do we have the fuel for civil war? Yes. Has any government authority acted to stop civil unrest? Yes, BUT there are civic governments allowing it. Since I cannot see the COVID but I can see this racial hatred towards "white" (give it a label…) This is what concerns me…
> 
> BLACK SUSPECT STABS AUTOZONE EMPLOYEE, CITES "NEED TO FIND WHITE MALE TO KILL"
> https://www.infowars.com/black-suspect-stabs-autozone-employee-cites-need-to-find-white-male-to-kill/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


So your point by this one example is that all black people are bad right? Or is it just this guy?

I know a cop who shot a black guy in the back seven times, so all cops are bad right? Or is it just this cop?

I know a president who says famous people can grab women by the pussy so all presidents are bad right? Or is it just this president?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This COVID is something that we cannot see yet on the other hand we see and hear racial hatred that is currently going on in America. Question: Do we have the fuel for civil war? Yes. Has any government authority acted to stop civil unrest? Yes, BUT there are civic governments allowing it. Since I cannot see the COVID but I can see this racial hatred towards "white" (give it a label…) This is what concerns me…
> 
> BLACK SUSPECT STABS AUTOZONE EMPLOYEE, CITES "NEED TO FIND WHITE MALE TO KILL"
> https://www.infowars.com/black-suspect-stabs-autozone-employee-cites-need-to-find-white-male-to-kill/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> So your point by this one example is that all black people are bad right? Or is it just this guy?
> 
> I know a cop who shot a black guy in the back seven times, so all cops are bad right? Or is it just this cop?
> 
> I know a president who says famous people can grab women by the pussy so all presidents are bad right? Or is it just this president?
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


*
Sorry Pottz- I know that you do not like "flagging" but what about this case*


----------



## craftsman on the lake

> Did Pottz wake up from his nap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> who needs duck feathers,it s memory foam all the way.
> 
> - pottz


Ha! good redirect Pottz…. Have you seen the bamboo pillows. Yup, highly recommended for people with sleep apnea and other disorders. Very expensive too. I don't have one but I hear they are fantastic.

So, lets change this to a pillow thread.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Time for a "duck" sabbatical …


----------



## corelz125

Potts the duck did apologize that time, you were a little more sarcastic and I wasn't so nice but I think the duck did come back at him a few more times after the apology. Seat belts are always 100% safe but they do save a lot of lives. So even if it works only so e of the time it's better than nothing at all. I don't wear one all the time but when I go into stores I out one on and make sure my kids always have theirs.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*C125 hint it is time to tell a Jokemeister Joke… I hope that the memory foam pillow "may a flock of Angles sing thee to thy rest" Hamlet*
bring him rest.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> who needs duck feathers,it s memory *foam* all the way.
> - pottz


Do those *"suds"* work for alcohol?


> ... So, lets change this to a *pillow* thread.
> - Craftsman on the lake


I agree… *pillow*ing is *coitus* in Japan… let's go all *XXX ( 枕 )*.









Let's extrapolate *c125*'s seat belt analogy…
What about *gun laws*... yeah, yeah… even I know it's your bloody *constitutional right*... however, whether you're *pro* or *con*, it's *EVERYBODY*'s responsibility to take measures to ensure you keep mass shooting to its bare minimum and follow recommendations… it seem obvious you (Yanks) may never erradicate it… much like *C19*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> who needs duck feathers,it s memory *foam* all the way.
> - pottz
> 
> Do those *"suds"* work for alcohol?
> 
> ... So, lets change this to a *pillow* thread.
> - Craftsman on the lake
> 
> I agree… *pillow*ing is *coitus* in Japan… let s go all *XXX ( 枕 )*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let s extrapolate *c125* s seat belt analogy…
> What about *gun laws*... yeah, yeah… even I know it s your bloody *constitutional right*... however, whether you re *pro* or *con*, it s *EVERYBODY* s responsibility to take measures to ensure you keep mass shooting to its bare minimum and follow recommendations… it seem obvious you (Yanks) may never erradicate it… much like *C19*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


You do know home invasions quadrupled after Australia's gun confiscation don't you?

It is a catch 22. If we had crime control, we wouldn't need self defense.

Prohibition begat the Mafia. The War on Drugs begat the cartels with more power than some of their countries governments. Expect a different result with a war on guns? With their import and distribution systems already in place and functioning well, I would expect the cartels will fill the black market with cheap military full auto guns within a week. Firepower will quadruple overnight, honest citizens and taxpayers will be at more risk than ever before. Only criminals, druggies and mentally ill have any rights, including the right to run wild and commit crimes of necessity today. Honest citizens and taxpayers have no right to a safe home without burglars and invaders, no right to any security anywhere and no right to peace of mind. Looks like civil war, eh?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... You do know home invasions quadrupled after Australia s gun confiscation don t you?...
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I know… the gang leader made me work 4 times as hard…

BTW, I'm not advocating "prohibition", all I'm saying is the *pro* and *con* *C19* conspirators should act in some sort of common direction rather than in opposition…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ... You do know home invasions quadrupled after Australia s gun confiscation don t you?...
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I know… the gang leader made me work 4 times as hard…
> 
> BTW, I m not advocating "prohibition", all I m saying is the *pro* and *con* *C19* conspirators should act in some sort of common direction rather than in opposition…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I suppose the *pro* and *con* *C19* conspirators could negotiate rather than argue, but when they find middle ground, nothing will change ;-((


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... but when they find middle ground, nothing will change ;-((
> - TopamaxSurvivor


'cept *maybe*, just *maybe*... so *many* people might stop dying… what's being done now doesn't seem to work!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ... but when they find middle ground, nothing will change ;-((
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> cept *maybe*, just *maybe*... so *many* people might stop dying… what s being done now doesn t seem to work!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


When they find middle ground half will still not wear a mask and keep their distance ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Just what they need. Automatic cop recorded ;-)

'Hey Siri, I'm getting pulled over': iPhone shortcut can automatically record police interactions

https://abc7ny.com/getting-pulled-over-app-hey-siri-im-police-shortcut-iphone/6254350/


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Just in this morning's local paper.. regarding your 6% thing….QAnon stuff here. Conspiracy theories. This is also the site that claims the vaccine will be made from alien DNA….

The Latest: *Twitter deletes Trump's retweeted claim minimizing virus death toll*
The latest on the coronavirus pandemic around the U.S. and the world.

After President Trump retweeted a claim that discounted the coronavirus death toll in the United States over the weekend, Twitter took down the post that spread false information on Sunday.

The tweet was originally posted by "Mel Q," a follower of the baseless conspiracy theory QAnon, which posits that the president is battling a cabal of Satan-worshiping child sex traffickers. It was copied from a Facebook post and claimed the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention had "quietly updated the Covid number to admit that only 6%" of reported deaths - or about 9,000 - "actually died from COVID."


> I think you should change your news sites….
> 
> Me thinks you frequent the wackiest conspiracy theorist sites on the internet…. Here look. These are strange guys.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake
> 
> Me thinks you didnt read, or didnt understand, any of the valid points I made above.
> 
> I posted a link directly to the CDC data, is that an untrustworthy source?
> 
> Instead, you chose to attack a weak spot or two, which is a lame tactic by my estimation. See the tree, neglect the forest. whatever.
> 
> As far as Wikipedia is concerned. No bias there at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to use your own biased source to counter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## pottz

> This COVID is something that we cannot see yet on the other hand we see and hear racial hatred that is currently going on in America. Question: Do we have the fuel for civil war? Yes. Has any government authority acted to stop civil unrest? Yes, BUT there are civic governments allowing it. Since I cannot see the COVID but I can see this racial hatred towards "white" (give it a label…) This is what concerns me…
> 
> BLACK SUSPECT STABS AUTOZONE EMPLOYEE, CITES "NEED TO FIND WHITE MALE TO KILL"
> https://www.infowars.com/black-suspect-stabs-autozone-employee-cites-need-to-find-white-male-to-kill/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> So your point by this one example is that all black people are bad right? Or is it just this guy?
> 
> I know a cop who shot a black guy in the back seven times, so all cops are bad right? Or is it just this cop?
> 
> I know a president who says famous people can grab women by the pussy so all presidents are bad right? Or is it just this president?
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake
> 
> *
> Sorry Pottz- I know that you do not like "flagging" but what about this case*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


THIS IS A FLAG FREE THREAD UNLESS IT'S NASTY OR VULGAR.CRAFTSMANS JUST ASKING A QUESTION.


----------



## pottz

> who needs duck feathers,it s memory *foam* all the way.
> - pottz
> 
> Do those *"suds"* work for alcohol?
> 
> ... So, lets change this to a *pillow* thread.
> - Craftsman on the lake
> 
> I agree… *pillow*ing is *coitus* in Japan… let s go all *XXX ( 枕 )*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let s extrapolate *c125* s seat belt analogy…
> What about *gun laws*... yeah, yeah… even I know it s your bloody *constitutional right*... however, whether you re *pro* or *con*, it s *EVERYBODY* s responsibility to take measures to ensure you keep mass shooting to its bare minimum and follow recommendations… it seem obvious you (Yanks) may never erradicate it… much like *C19*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> You do know home invasions quadrupled after Australia s gun confiscation don t you?
> 
> It is a catch 22. If we had crime control, we wouldn t need self defense.
> 
> Prohibition begat the Mafia. The War on Drugs begat the cartels with more power than some of their countries governments. Expect a different result with a war on guns? With their import and distribution systems already in place and functioning well, I would expect the cartels will fill the black market with cheap military full auto guns within a week. Firepower will quadruple overnight, honest citizens and taxpayers will be at more risk than ever before. Only criminals, druggies and mentally ill have any rights, including the right to run wild and commit crimes of necessity today. Honest citizens and taxpayers have no right to a safe home without burglars and invaders, no right to any security anywhere and no right to peace of mind. Looks like civil war, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


bingo bob banning guns would just create another black market an then just the criminals would have them.i say arm everyone and the criminals would think twice about using a gun.


----------



## MSquared

^^ +1


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Just in this morning s local paper.. regarding your 6% thing….QAnon stuff here. Conspiracy theories. This is also the site that claims the vaccine will be made from alien DNA….
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


Yo, you funny man! All trying to implicate one as a crack-pot loony-toon. Nice try, almost, but again, totally way beyond lame. LOL.

I think I can rely on this guy, one of the few who actually cares about Murica. He also gets to use the initials: M.D. after his name, you know, like, as in an actual Doctor. And he was a U.S. Senator to boot. So, go ahead and do your best to discredit him too, I aint listening to anyone who uses wikipedia to back a half-baked argument.










*"The Men the American public admire ( and reward) most extravagantly are the most daring liars; the Men who they detest ( and punish) most violently are those who try to tell the truth"-H.L. Mencken 1880-1956*


----------



## pottz

brian this isn't one of those doctors from that video you posted awhile back claiming to cure covid with hydroxychloroquine is it.they were supposedly real doctors too.i guess thats why their video conference was taken off facebook and other sites almost immediately.there are a lot of so called doctors that are quacks in this world.patient beware.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

No, Pottz. It is Senator Ron Paul, M.D. Libertarian par excellence. I think anyone would be hard pressed to charge Ron Paul with being a quack doctor.

And anyone can listen to what Ron Paul has to say about the CDC data by going to the Ron Paul Institute website.


----------



## corelz125

First-year students at the Purdue Vet School were attending their first anatomy class with a real dead cow.

They all gathered around the surgery table with the body covered with a white sheet.

The professor started the class by telling them, "In Veterinary medicine it is necessary to have two important qualities as a doctor. The first is that you not be disgusted by anything involving the animal's body."

For an example, the professor pulled back the sheet, stuck his finger in the butt of the cow, withdrew it, and stuck his finger in his mouth. "Go ahead and do the same thing," he told his students.

The students freaked out, hesitated for several minutes, but eventually took turns sticking a finger in the butt of the dead cow and sucking on it.

When everyone finished, the Professor looked a them and said, "The second most important quality is observation. I stuck in my middle finger and sucked on my index finger. Now learn to pay attention. Life's tough but it's even tougher if you're stupid."


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... And he was a *U.S. Senator* to boot..
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Sorry *wwbbj*, haven't followed this line of argument in depth, but after a glance there is *no need for me to*... that sole statement brands him as an *unchallengeable heartless liar*... regardless of the legitimacy of his *post-nominal* initials… I speak with 71 years of being screwed by politicians, *Taxpayer L.B.D.*!

Like a leopard, his *modus operandi* is spotted!.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> First-year students at the Purdue Vet School were attending their first anatomy class with a real dead cow….
> - corelz125


Ah-Ha… that explains why the Prof insisted on only 9 classes per day!


----------



## pottz

> No, Pottz. It is Senator Ron Paul, M.D. Libertarian par excellence. I think anyone would be hard pressed to charge Ron Paul with being a quack doctor.
> 
> And anyone can listen to what Ron Paul has to say about the CDC data by going to the Ron Paul Institute website.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


do you really believe the true death toll to be only 6%,thats just nonsense.well ron paul is very experienced in obstetrics and gynecology but does that make him an expert on viruses?


----------



## pottz

> First-year students at the Purdue Vet School were attending their first anatomy class with a real dead cow.
> 
> They all gathered around the surgery table with the body covered with a white sheet.
> 
> The professor started the class by telling them, "In Veterinary medicine it is necessary to have two important qualities as a doctor. The first is that you not be disgusted by anything involving the animal's body."
> 
> For an example, the professor pulled back the sheet, stuck his finger in the butt of the cow, withdrew it, and stuck his finger in his mouth. "Go ahead and do the same thing," he told his students.
> 
> The students freaked out, hesitated for several minutes, but eventually took turns sticking a finger in the butt of the dead cow and sucking on it.
> 
> When everyone finished, the Professor looked a them and said, "The second most important quality is observation. I stuck in my middle finger and sucked on my index finger. Now learn to pay attention. Life's tough but it's even tougher if you're stupid."
> 
> - corelz125


*LMAO !!!!!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> When everyone finished, the Professor looked a them and said, "The second most important quality is observation. I stuck in my middle finger and sucked on my index finger. Now learn to pay attention. Life's tough but it's even tougher if you're stupid."
> 
> - corelz125


LOMA too !!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> No, Pottz. It is Senator Ron Paul, M.D. Libertarian par excellence. I think anyone would be hard pressed to charge Ron Paul with being a quack doctor.
> 
> And anyone can listen to what Ron Paul has to say about the CDC data by going to the Ron Paul Institute website.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> do you really believe the true death toll to be only 6%,thats just nonsense.well ron paul is very experienced in obstetrics and gynecology but does that make him an expert on viruses?
> 
> - pottz


No, Pottz. I dont believe that at all. Nor do I believe covid19 is a hoax, as some numbskull has implied. And why does Ron Paul have to be an expert in virology, all he needs to be able to do is read CDC data (just numbers) and understand it, and make a judgement based on his understanding. All Senator Paul is saying is that this whole pandemic has been manipulated to serve the agendas of certain parties with conflicts of interest. I agree, and that is the ONLY reason I have bothered to post anything about this subject. Robert F. Kennedy Jr. has also stated as much, on multiple occasions, and spoke on this subject in Berlin this weekend.

The 6% number is for those who *solely* died from covid19. All the rest who have died had pre-existing conditions. Now, any sensible person will understand that everyone who dies has pre-existing conditions, from which they die. But that is NOT what has been reported previously, hence why this new CDC data is important.

I will let that stand as final commentary on this subject.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> ... And he was a *U.S. Senator* to boot..
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Sorry *wwbbj*, haven t followed this line of argument in depth, but after a glance there is *no need for me to*... that sole statement brands him as an *unchallengeable heartless liar*... regardless of the legitimacy of his *post-nominal* initials… I speak with 71 years of being screwed by politicians, *Taxpayer L.B.D.*!
> 
> Like a leopard, his *modus operandi* is spotted!.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Well, LBD, I could argue that Senator Paul is a citizen of the highest calibur, but you could get that info yourself if you so desired. You could think of him as more a beagle, than a leopard.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ... And he was a *U.S. Senator* to boot..
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Sorry *wwbbj*, haven t followed this line of argument in depth, but after a glance there is *no need for me to*... that sole statement brands him as an *unchallengeable heartless liar*... regardless of the legitimacy of his *post-nominal* initials… I speak with 71 years of being screwed by politicians, *Taxpayer L.B.D.*!
> 
> Like a leopard, his *modus operandi* is spotted!.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Well, LBD, I could argue that Senator Paul is a citizen of the highest calibur, but you could get that info yourself if you so desired. You could think of him as more a beagle, than a leopard.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Brian stay focused- if you attack the King then you better kill him. Use judgment "rook" right… 
IMO So far Pottz is the king… Then where does LBD fit in? Please don't say the Queen takes the "rook"










Could this move be the…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Well, LBD, I could argue that Senator Paul is a citizen of the highest calibur, but you could get that info yourself if you so desired. You could think of him as more a beagle, than a leopard.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


So what you're inferring is that *He's a man that took the hypocratic oath* and abandoned his sworn *life saving career* and enter politics to better serve the populous, regardless of party politics and bigwigs' party leader's paths he may cross.

He needs to be canonized!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Libertarians do not even believe in borders! There are almost no honorable people on politics! Reps Darrel Issa and Ken Buck say Congress is so corrupt it cannot be fixed. Good people with good intentions get elected. When they discover they cannot do anything to fix the mess, they do one of 2 things, they give up and go home in disgust or join the good ol' boys club and enjoy the perks.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You guys are a great bunch of fellows! And you are all older than me, so, stands to reason ya all have acquired more wisdom than yours truly. Always more to learn)

DW- I would never dare to challenge the King to a duel, his horns are bigger and badder. I would challenge him to a game of chess.

LBD- Fair enough. I cant help but like the guy, he is like an irresistable puppy.

T.S.- Totally agree. And it is a shame. Then again, I will support the Libertarian view over any other on sale in the USofA, ie., small unintrusive gubmint, sound money, liberty.

Now, I have a box to make, or a siesta to take, hmmm??? Anyway, ya all have a great day.


----------



## DS

google popped this up for me in my browser when looking for Lumberjocks.

I had no idea… the double entendre never even occurred to me.

https://www.mngffl.com/lumberjocks


----------



## pottz

> google popped this up for me in my browser when looking for Lumberjocks.
> 
> I had no idea… the double entendre never even occurred to me.
> 
> https://www.mngffl.com/lumberjocks
> 
> - DS


alright i didn't know we had our own gay flag football team.anyone got season seats?


----------



## pottz

> ... And he was a *U.S. Senator* to boot..
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Sorry *wwbbj*, haven t followed this line of argument in depth, but after a glance there is *no need for me to*... that sole statement brands him as an *unchallengeable heartless liar*... regardless of the legitimacy of his *post-nominal* initials… I speak with 71 years of being screwed by politicians, *Taxpayer L.B.D.*!
> 
> Like a leopard, his *modus operandi* is spotted!.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Well, LBD, I could argue that Senator Paul is a citizen of the highest calibur, but you could get that info yourself if you so desired. You could think of him as more a beagle, than a leopard.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Brian stay focused- if you attack the King then you better kill him. Use judgment "rook" right…
> IMO So far Pottz is the king… Then where does LBD fit in? Please don t say the Queen takes the "rook"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could this move be the…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


alright dw lets get this straight im not the king,a dictator maybe-lol hey it's all good guys id like to believe were all friends here we just don t all agree on everything all the time,and thats fine as long as we keep respect and agree to disagree.stay safe and peaceful.


----------



## oldnovice

I have discovered a cure for the Corona crazy forum, tape all your fingers together so you can't type, put on a blindfold so you can't read, and stop coming to this forum as it has gotten *way to far* from woodworking as you can get!

*Auf Wiedersehen meine Freunde *

*adiós hombres y mujeres*

*au revoir mes amis*

*さようなら友達*

*再見我的朋友們*


----------



## pottz

> I have discovered a cure for the Corona crazy forum, tape all your fingers together so you can t type, put on a blindfold so you can t read, and stop coming to this forum as it has gotten *way to far* from woodworking as you can get!
> 
> *Auf Wiedersehen meine Freunde *
> 
> *adiós hombres y mujeres*
> 
> *au revoir mes amis*
> 
> *さようなら友達*
> 
> *再見我的朋友們*
> 
> - oldnovice


woodworking,why would we talk about that?


----------



## bandit571

Did someone take a wrong turn?

Woodworking thread? Maybe I should post a few shavings?









"There now, we can be friends?" As Doc Holiday said….( movie version, Tombstone….right before he knife's the guy)


----------



## pottz

> Did someone take a wrong turn?
> 
> Woodworking thread? Maybe I should post a few shavings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There now, we can be friends?" As Doc Holiday said….( movie version, Tombstone….right before he knife s the guy)
> 
> - bandit571


there, thats better.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Survey: Woodworking industry faces major impacts but is still optimistic*
https://www.woodworkingnetwork.com/news/woodworking-industry-news/survey-woodworking-industry-faces-major-impacts-still-optimistic


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have discovered a cure for the Corona crazy forum, tape all your fingers together so you can t type, put on a blindfold so you can t read, and stop coming to this forum as it has gotten *way to far* from woodworking as you can get!
> 
> *Auf Wiedersehen meine Freunde *
> 
> *adiós hombres y mujeres*
> 
> *au revoir mes amis*
> 
> *さようなら友達*
> 
> *再見我的朋友們*
> 
> - oldnovice


Projects page is so slow you can stay on the front page all day instead of a few hours. First time in a decade for that ;-( If we don't find a cure, woodworking may totally die out ;-(((

Keep searching boyz! Time is running out ;-0


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Theres a couple different types of trees in this photo. Is that woodworking-related?


----------



## pottz

> Theres a couple different types of trees in this photo. Is that woodworking-related?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


only if you cut em down.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*FACEBOOK DECLARES KYLE RITTENHOUSE'S ACTIONS 'MASS MURDER,' WON'T ALLOW POSTS IN SUPPORT*
https://www.infowars.com/facebook-declares-kyle-rittenhouses-actions-mass-murder-wont-allow-posts-in-support/










This is an outcry! There are plenty of guns made with wooden accents. Could it be that Facebook is suppressing Rittenhouse support because his AR15 type rifle didn't have wooden accents?

Pottz thank you for being a "fair" king and should a person want to leave as some do the door is always open for a return- it ain't locked. Like when a child doesn't like his home and he sometimes leaves and then he sees the light on very similar to seeing the Beagle on our Lumber Jocks forum. I've left and returned and the door wasn't locked.
Thank you Pottz


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Maybe I should post a few *shavings*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


I can add to that….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I can add to that….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I wish that you would have posted a wooden shaving brush…










and be sure that it uses "Badger hair" similar to a shellac brush… just trying to keep this wood-related…


----------



## corelz125

This is part of the coffee lounge. It's not under the joinery or finishing topics. So what gives?

Her side of the story:
He was in an odd mood when I got to the bar, I thought it might have been my fault because I was a bit late but he didn't say anything much about it.
The conversation was quite slow going so I thought we should go off somewhere more intimate so we could talk more privately. We went to this restaurant and he was STILL acting a bit funny. I tried to cheer him up and started to wonder whether it was me or something else. I asked him, and he said no. But I wasn?t really sure.
So anyway, in the cab on the way back to his house, I said that I love him and he just put his arm around me. I didn't know what the hell that meant because you know he doesn't say it back or anything. We finally got back to his place and I was wondering if he was going to dump me! So I tried to ask him about it but he just switched on the TV. Reluctantly, I said I was going to go to sleep. Then after about 10 minutes, he joined me and we had sex.
But, he still seemed really distracted, so afterwards I just wanted to leave but I just cried myself to sleep. I dunno, I just don't know what he thinks anymore. I mean, do you think he's met someone else???
His side of the story:
My team lost. Felt Kinda Tired. Got laid though.


----------



## pottz

> *FACEBOOK DECLARES KYLE RITTENHOUSE'S ACTIONS 'MASS MURDER,' WON'T ALLOW POSTS IN SUPPORT*
> https://www.infowars.com/facebook-declares-kyle-rittenhouses-actions-mass-murder-wont-allow-posts-in-support/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an outcry! There are plenty of guns made with wooden accents. Could it be that Facebook is suppressing Rittenhouse support because his AR15 type rifle didn t have wooden accents?
> 
> Pottz thank you for being a "fair" king and should a person want to leave as some do the door is always open for a return- it ain t locked. Like when a child doesn t like his home and he sometimes leaves and then he sees the light on very similar to seeing the Beagle on our Lumber Jocks forum. I ve left and returned and the door wasn t locked.
> Thank you Pottz
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the door was only locked one time one person as some of you know.i think he was booted by cricket also,hasn't posted since mid may.apparently oldnovice has left us also with his good bye in multiple languages,i guess he didn't want to descriminate-lol.he's always welcome back though.


----------



## pottz

> This is part of the coffee lounge. It s not under the joinery or finishing topics. So what gives?
> 
> Her side of the story:
> He was in an odd mood when I got to the bar, I thought it might have been my fault because I was a bit late but he didn't say anything much about it.
> The conversation was quite slow going so I thought we should go off somewhere more intimate so we could talk more privately. We went to this restaurant and he was STILL acting a bit funny. I tried to cheer him up and started to wonder whether it was me or something else. I asked him, and he said no. But I wasn?t really sure.
> So anyway, in the cab on the way back to his house, I said that I love him and he just put his arm around me. I didn't know what the hell that meant because you know he doesn't say it back or anything. We finally got back to his place and I was wondering if he was going to dump me! So I tried to ask him about it but he just switched on the TV. Reluctantly, I said I was going to go to sleep. Then after about 10 minutes, he joined me and we had sex.
> But, he still seemed really distracted, so afterwards I just wanted to leave but I just cried myself to sleep. I dunno, I just don't know what he thinks anymore. I mean, do you think he's met someone else???
> His side of the story:
> My team lost. Felt Kinda Tired. Got laid though.
> 
> - corelz125


(big grin)


----------



## MSquared

Haaa! Truth!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Like when a child doesn't like his home and he sometimes leaves … and the door wasn t locked.
> - Desert Woodworker


CRAP, I changed the bloody lock and turned the bedroom into a vino bar!

Though every *oldie*, even a novice, deserves a *sabatical* to stock up on TP for all our bull********************! I keep coming back as I can't speak all those languages.



> ... it uses "Badger hair" similar to a shellac brush…
> - Desert_Woodworker


Don't *badger* me or I'll start some *shellacking* of my own!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Always been my concept of a Page 3 girl before that bleeding law change.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

To make it woodworkig- can we rephrase "how much should we spend on a bottle of wine" Can we agree on " how many board feet of ___ is equal to our favorite "vino". I will venture out- ALDER! in memory of the Fridge per board feet can buy the best! We have many who observe- come home…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ps. for the Millennials…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Ps. for the *Millennials*...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yep, the *Millennials* door is always open… But, it should be one way!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..an open, and..









Shut case?










Maybe?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LBD as Pottz stated only one has been locked out- he is is a forgiving "king" and the door is open- for all


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hmmm..an open, and..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe?
> 
> - bandit571


*
Now we want to see what is in the chest!

*










*To keep it woodworking…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*61 days until the US presidential election… * will the winner improve our lumber spike$$$$ 
and the cost of cement…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hmmm..an open, and..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe?
> 
> - bandit571


It does look like an open and shut case. Only 6 new projects on the front page today. They need it ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Correction: 7


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Y
> T.S.- Totally agree. And it is a shame. Then again, I will support the Libertarian view over any other on sale in the USofA, ie., small unintrusive gubmint, sound money, liberty.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


We need rules just like a Feetball or baskit ball game. Balls with free-for-alls amount to pro wrestling. With some reasonable rules, we built the 3rd affluent middle class in world history. When the Soviet Union fell, the state of Ohio had more miles of paved road than they had. But now we cannot even maintain what we built in the 50s and 60s ;-( The gubbermint that is for sale will never get us back.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I just found Tom Seaver passed on monday. Growing up a Mets fan he was my first sports hero. RIP Tom Terrific.


----------



## Peteybadboy

First Bowtie, or Butterfly?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Petey They are also called a "Dutchman"


----------



## pottz

> To make it woodworkig- can we rephrase "how much should we spend on a bottle of wine" Can we agree on " how many board feet of is equal to our favorite "vino". I will venture out- ALDER! in memory of the Fridge per board feet can buy the best! We have many who observe- come home…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


speakin of the fridge what happened too him?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Not sure- just disappeared. Fond memories from years past…


----------



## pottz

> Hmmm..an open, and..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> It does look like an open and shut case. Only 6 new projects on the front page today. They need it ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


hmm with all the people not working stuck at home youd think the project count would be up,maybe because there not working and cant afford the wood to do woodworking.


----------



## pottz

> Not sure- just disappeared. Fond memories from years past…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats the sad thing,members die and we never know what happened too them.it was nice that stefangs son posted about his passing,hopefully he will get put in the memorial.why hasn't charles neil been added,for all he did here he needs to be.ive asked in the past how to get it done but never got an answer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Watch: Pregnant Aussie Mother Arrested for Allegedly 'Inciting' Coronavirus Lockdown Protest*
https://www.breitbart.com/asia/2020/09/02/watch-pregnant-aussie-mother-arrested-for-allegedly-inciting-coronavirus-lockdown-protest/
*
Me thinks we are living in some pretty scary times…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

add Jbay to the missing.


----------



## bandit571

Fridge is back…been posting over on the State of the Shop thread…


----------



## pottz

> add Jbay to the missing.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


he's not dead just got tired of the crap here so went awol.he was a good guy,hopefully he'll return some day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Watch: Pregnant Aussie Mother Arrested for Allegedly 'Inciting' Coronavirus Lockdown Protest*
> https://www.breitbart.com/asia/2020/09/02/watch-pregnant-aussie-mother-arrested-for-allegedly-inciting-coronavirus-lockdown-protest/
> *
> Me thinks we are living in some pretty scary times…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Which is spookier? Her being arrested or no mask to lower infection rates?


----------



## pottz

> *Watch: Pregnant Aussie Mother Arrested for Allegedly 'Inciting' Coronavirus Lockdown Protest*
> https://www.breitbart.com/asia/2020/09/02/watch-pregnant-aussie-mother-arrested-for-allegedly-inciting-coronavirus-lockdown-protest/
> *
> Me thinks we are living in some pretty scary times…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Which is spookier? Her being arrested or no mask to lower infection rates?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


well the arrest part is pretty scary,i hope that never never happens in this country,but who knows someday.ill bet the duck turned her in-lol.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW "Dutchman" is the term I grew up with. I thought that not politically correct. ; o}


----------



## pottz

*once again you saw it first on lumber jocks,hasn't even hit the news yet.*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... amount to *pro wrestling*... But now we *cannot even maintain* what we built in the 50s and 60s …
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Maybe a decade out (picture taken in the early 70s)...









*Pro Wrestling* is still maintained….


> .... ill bet the duck turned her in-lol.
> - pottz


And I'm sure the majority of Yanks believe *Benedict Arnold* was a hero too!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW "Dutchman" is the term I grew up with. I thought that not politically correct. ; o}
> 
> - Peteybadboy


U R absolutely correct. Any statement mentioning anything that is not totally mundane, monotonous and generic is taboo. Merry Christmas about the only holiday greeting that is forbidden. All foreign holidays and religious references are revered and have a pedestal position to be envied by anyone over about 50. I'm sure 60s Rock and Roll is forbidden and censored. You might get away with the one with the lyric " I got to be good so I can see my baby when I leave this old world." It might be generic enough they don't know what it means, but if they ever find out I'm sure it will be banned from any broadcast the radio station burned to the ground.


----------



## corelz125

A man came to visit his grandparents, and he noticed his grandfather sitting on the porch in the rocking chair wearing only a shirt, with nothing on from the waist down.

"Grandpa, what are you doing? Your weenie is out in the wind for everyone to see!" he exclaimed.The old man looked off in the distance without answering.

"Grandpa, what are you doing sitting out here with nothing on below the waist?" he asked again.

The old man slowly looked at him and said,

"Well….last week I sat out here with no shirt on and I got a stiff neck. This is your grandma's idea."


----------



## pottz

> A man came to visit his grandparents, and he noticed his grandfather sitting on the porch in the rocking chair wearing only a shirt, with nothing on from the waist down.
> 
> "Grandpa, what are you doing? Your weenie is out in the wind for everyone to see!" he exclaimed.The old man looked off in the distance without answering.
> 
> "Grandpa, what are you doing sitting out here with nothing on below the waist?" he asked again.
> 
> The old man slowly looked at him and said,
> 
> "Well….last week I sat out here with no shirt on and I got a stiff neck. This is your grandma's idea."
> 
> - corelz125


*LMAO!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 C125*- This is the Corona Crazy Jokemeister at his best.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *And I m sure the majority of Yanks believe *Benedict Arnold* was a hero too!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Quack, quack… Benedict Arnold was quite an accomplished military tactician, yet tried as a traitor. Maybe you are trying to compare him to Guy Fawkes?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW "Dutchman" is the term I grew up with. I thought that not politically correct. ; o}
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey it is still acceptable in woodworking and other trades…
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutchman_(repair)

I learned the "Dutchman" from Norm Abrams in the 1990s. Things that I looked forward to- the New Yankee Workshop versus time with my family. I recorded it and enjoyed a day with my family and watched Norm later…

Thx for the memories… as for Norm "How much is Norm Abram worth?
Norm Abram net worth: Norm Abram is an American carpenter and reality television personality who has a net worth of $2.5 million dollars"

I didn't make $$$ from Norm but the path through woodworking- priceless


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This Old House- Kevin…*
*10 Things You Didn't Know About Kevin O'Connor*
https://www.tvovermind.com/kevin-oconnor/

Yes these commercial people contribute to woodworking- what amazes me is the $$$ that they make. Not complaining except R Tertiary (sp) pitched a water leak detector I bought one. The computer failed and my $100 product was trash. I called the company but they would not honor any assistance expect to purchase another product. Need I go into back then they did not have a phone number or customer service except you had to make an appointment with the place that you purchased it an have a customer rep meet with you… goodbye Porter-Cable and Delta. In 1992, Dewalt came out with a "trial period" for 30 days on their product. I was sold and to me, that was the beginning of customer satisfaction in "poorly designed and no customer- now Delta and Porter have …


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Quack, quack… Benedict Arnold was quite an accomplished military tactician, yet tried as a traitor. Maybe you are trying to compare him to Guy Fawkes?
> - Desert_Woodworker


No… I'm comparing him to that dickhead Aussie woman that was trying to organise people against the betterment of the general public, that far too many other idiots think is a hero and got so much global publicity. Just hope she spends her 15 minutes of fame behind bars.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A man came to visit his grandparents, and he noticed his grandfather sitting on the porch in the rocking chair wearing only a shirt, with nothing on from the waist down.
> 
> "Grandpa, what are you doing? Your weenie is out in the wind for everyone to see!" he exclaimed.The old man looked off in the distance without answering.
> 
> "Grandpa, what are you doing sitting out here with nothing on below the waist?" he asked again.
> 
> The old man slowly looked at him and said,
> 
> "Well….last week I sat out here with no shirt on and I got a stiff neck. This is your grandma's idea."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *LMAO!*
> 
> - pottz


*+1*

From Bloomberg, "Anthony Fauci, America's top government infectious disease expert, said seven states should be particularly vigilant over the Labor Day holiday when it comes to coronavirus transmission. He warned that if people are careless, there could be another spike in infections and deaths this fall. Back in May, Memorial Day marked a turning point for many newly reopened states, which soon saw major outbreaks. The July 4 holiday helped trigger the worst U.S. infection rate of the summer, with new cases topping 60,000 daily. And while new infections have recently declined in some parts of the U.S.,* about 1,000 Americans are still dying every single day.* If Labor Day is a repeat of the last two holidays, the fall may see even worse loss of life." Remember Vietnam responded early. 1029 cases and 27 deaths with a population of 95.5 million.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

"It used to be if you were just minding you own business, stealing things and setting the neighborhood on fire, people would leave you alone," said Chris Rice, a rioter. "Now, it is getting scary, you cant even smash a window in peace."

"Everything has been so peaceful during these riots," said Noah Glover, a self-described Antifa thug. "You could just run up to someone and beat him unconscious with a sock full of nickels and not have to worry about any violence. But now it is getting dangerous. I mean, sometimes when we point a gun at someone, they are shooting us first. It is crazy. Those ****************************** supremacy guys shouldnt even be allowed to have guns. We are out here peacefully destroying everything because we are fighting for…......wait, I have to check my phone??? Yeah, ok, we are fighting to change the systemic prosperity the Boomers created, because capitalism is bad, and raciss; and I dont really believe in God or anything, but I think it is against God too."


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW I remember The New Yankee Workshop episode of the Dutchman well. Every now and then I will ask my wife What's a Dutchman?....She will exclaim IT's A PATCH!!!!! (like Norm did in the show), cracks me up.


----------



## Peteybadboy

TopMax,

The year was 1993 when "Merry Christmas" was suddenly not allowed. Each year I would go to Macy's store in NYC with a friend to shop for spontaneous Christmas gifts. (my Friend Joyce Horman whom the movie Missing was made after) , in 1992 you could say Merry Christmas to anyone, then 1993 we could not. Here in the south people say "have a blessed day" you know that bothers some people? Just pointing out my experience working in New York City .


----------



## Peteybadboy

TopMax,

The year was 1993 when "Merry Christmas" was suddenly not allowed. Each year I would go to Macy's store in NYC with a friend to shop for spontaneous Christmas gifts. (my Friend Joyce Horman whom the movie Missing was made after) , in 1992 you could say Merry Christmas to anyone, then 1993 we could not. Here in the south people say "have a blessed day" you know that bothers some people? Just pointing out my experience working in New York City .


----------



## pottz

> DW I remember The New Yankee Workshop episode of the Dutchman well. Every now and then I will ask my wife What s a Dutchman?....She will exclaim IT s A PATCH!!!!! (like Norm did in the show), cracks me up.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


i miss ol norm he was great all though he was put down by a lot of people saying his projects were too simple which i totally disagreed with.i loved that he would show how to do something different each time,he wasn't a one trick pony like a lot guys.there will never be another norm.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Norm was one of my woodworking mentors. and remember-"... always wear your safety glasses." +1 Norm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norm_Abram


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Quack, quack… Benedict Arnold was quite an accomplished military tactician, yet tried as a traitor. Maybe you are trying to compare him to Guy Fawkes?
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> No… I m comparing him to that dickhead Aussie woman that was trying to organise people against the betterment of the general public, that far too many other idiots think is a hero and got so much global publicity. Just hope she spends her 15 minutes of fame behind bars.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









Woodworking random photo….(pallet lumber quilt rack..)









Old photo from WOOD magazine ….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

That quilt rack is mighty fine, Bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Labor Day is a federal holiday in the United States celebrated on the first Monday in September to honor and recognize the American labor movement and the works and contributions of laborers to the development and achievements of the United States. It is the Monday of the long weekend known as Labor Day Weekend.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


cheers!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


that wine is way too high dollar for the duck he's a box wine duck,saves money for more fe$tools-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

From Detroit TopMax…

*Judge bars Detroit police tactics against 'peaceful protesters'*

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/detroit-city/2020/09/04/judge-bars-detroit-police-tactics-against-peaceful-protesters/5722973002/

*If interested read what this judge restricted…*

*Also, "A man working for Newport News Shipbuilding has been fired after refusing to remove his Trump hat, according to reports."*
https://www.newswars.com/man-fired-for-wearing-trump-hat-at-shipyard/

This is similar to when we LumberJocks feuded over Laguna tools in 2014 and some us became friends… 
We live in America the land with given liberties protect them…


----------



## pottz

all i can say guys is depending on where you live this election is probably gonna start the next civil war,tensions in country are at an all time high in my lifetime.so im gonna stock pile food water and ammo! im no survivalist but it's getting to the point i may become one.just this week at my local,and i mean two blocks away target,two black guys entered the store and beat the crap out of a man and his wife,for no reason?but they want respect huh?come visit me and my friends smith and wesson,we'd love to meet you.were serving hollow points for lunch and dinner-lol.peace and stay safe my friends.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

++1 Pottz and stay safe for you have created a safe forum for woodworkers.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> all i can say guys is depending on where you live this election is probably gonna start the next civil war,
> - pottz


How can you have a civil war? I thought the confederate flag was banned.


----------



## pottz

> all i can say guys is depending on where you live this election is probably gonna start the next civil war,
> - pottz
> 
> How can you have a civil war? I thought the confederate flag was banned.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ha ha welcome to the usa my aussie friend !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*LBD- WW1 was different than WW2- The new flag for this civil war…*



> all i can say guys is depending on where you live this election is probably gonna start the next civil war,
> - pottz
> 
> *How can you have a civil war? I thought the confederate flag was banned.*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Antifa flag…*


----------



## pottz

> *LBD- WW1 was different than WW2- The new flag for this civil war…*
> 
> all i can say guys is depending on where you live this election is probably gonna start the next civil war,
> - pottz
> 
> *How can you have a civil war? I thought the confederate flag was banned.*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *Antifa flag…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


[email protected]#k the antifa flag.if you want to know what will happen if any foreign entity ever invades us soil watch the movie red dawn 1984,at time it was about if the russians invading.now the antifas should watch and learn what their fate will be if they get stupider than they already have been ! from what ive seen there pretty damn stupid ! may god save them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


*oh hell ya !* only a fool f's with the beagle!!!!


----------



## pottz

i want to give a hint of something im planning to do here hopefully over this labor day weekend.it's something ive been contemplating for awhile,it's something i want to do to give back to this beautiful place we call lumber jacks.stay tuned and ill launch my endeavor in the next few days.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> i want to give a hint of something im planning to do here hopefully over this labor day weekend.it s something ive been contemplating for awhile,it s something i want to do to give back to this beautiful place we call lumber jacks.stay tuned and ill launch my endeavor in the next few days.
> - pottz


******************** *pottzy*, I'm gonna miss you!


> ha ha welcome to the usa my aussie friend !
> - pottz


You mean I won't be able to listen to... Surprised it hasn't been banned… yet!


----------



## pottz

> i want to give a hint of something im planning to do here hopefully over this labor day weekend.it s something ive been contemplating for awhile,it s something i want to do to give back to this beautiful place we call lumber jacks.stay tuned and ill launch my endeavor in the next few days.
> - pottz
> 
> ******************** *pottzy*, I m gonna miss you!
> 
> ha ha welcome to the usa my aussie friend !
> - pottz
> 
> You mean I won t be able to listen to... Surprised it hasn t been banned… yet!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck





> i want to give a hint of something im planning to do here hopefully over this labor day weekend.it s something ive been contemplating for awhile,it s something i want to do to give back to this beautiful place we call lumber jacks.stay tuned and ill launch my endeavor in the next few days.
> - pottz
> 
> ******************** *pottzy*, I m gonna miss you!
> 
> ha ha welcome to the usa my aussie friend !
> - pottz
> 
> You mean I won t be able to listen to... Surprised it hasn t been banned… yet!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


you funy duck,but im gonna ask all the well endowed jocks to help me with this endevor,yeah you my fine feathered friend.it will be regional though.i hope many will join me.stay tuned.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


we'll see if thats true?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> You mean I won t be able to listen to... Surprised it hasn t been banned… yet!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+1 Maybe this would be a better song?


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> we ll see if thats true? i see he's already left the forum-ha.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> *
> You mean I won t be able to listen to... Surprised it hasn t been banned… yet!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> +1 Maybe this would be a better song?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*oh hell ya!*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *
> You mean I won t be able to listen to... Surprised it hasn t been banned… yet!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> +1 Maybe this would be a better song?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *oh hell ya!*
> 
> - pottz


Will never get banned and/or start a revolutiion… unless on an old record player.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TopMax,
> 
> The year was 1993 when "Merry Christmas" was suddenly not allowed. Each year I would go to Macy s store in NYC with a friend to shop for spontaneous Christmas gifts. (my Friend Joyce Horman whom the movie Missing was made after) , in 1992 you could say Merry Christmas to anyone, then 1993 we could not. Here in the south people say "have a blessed day" you know that bothers some people? Just pointing out my experience working in New York City .
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*Thanks Petey* I didn't know there was such a sharp cutoff date. Seemed to me it happened all at once though. I wasn't sure what happened or why. But I do live on the Left Coast. Was the movie about your friend?

I'm have always been curious why the lefties hate Christians and American traditions so bad? Just looking at the historical perspective, Christ was the first human rights advocate. He even supported women's rights long before that became a remote possibility. Same thing they claim to be advocating and protesting for. Anyway, Merry Christmas! Nobody should be looking so I shouldn't be in too much trouble this time of year, eh?

Portland Shooting Suspect Killed By Task Force In Washington
https://patch.com/washington/seattle/portland-shooting-suspect-killed-deputies-late-thursday-ap?utm_source=alert-breakingnews&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=alert

IMO, Civil war is already in the first phases. Michael Medved had a guy on today that wrote a book about Karl Marx. He said one of the BLM founders, (2 guys founded it) is a Marxism student and advocate. Basically to adopt Marxism civilization has to be destroyed. It was in the second hour of his radio broadcast. I can't remember much of the disgusting agenda but we need to give up everything we have to establish it. All the countries that have followed it failed. Ohio had more miles of paved road than Soviet Union when it fell. They adopted capitalism with maximum corruption. Same place we are headed with corruption. Already have capitalism.

9 cars blocked the freeway in Seattle today. State Patrol cited and towed ;-) They said they support protests but not on the freeway ;-) FINALLY!! Maybe some heads will come out of where the sun never shines ;-)

WSU in Pullman has a reputation as a party school. They usually lose a kid to alcohol every year. Some drunk kids fall out of upper story windows. Seems like they would bolt them shut, eh? The kids are having parties coughing in each other's faces to get Covid-19 over and done with. They figure they are young enough to handle it. I think Medved said Pullman has an ordinance to allow 18 year olds to drink at private parties. They have a party control ordinance of some kind that calls for a $250 fine the first time and $350 after that. The partiers are charging $10 cover charge to cover the fines. They are probably making money on the potential fine. Medved said they had only fine d 10 that say they will not pay ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Aww jeez, Bob, ya shouldnta gone there, because now I have to comment on your post.

Marx set out a number goals in order to solidify the ultimate Socialist Utopia; which has failed everywhere it has been tried. Young idealists think they can do better. They cant, and wont.

1. Centralization of credit by the State, by means of a National/Central Bank with State Capital and Exclusive Monopoly. Ie., the Federal Reserve, a private entity. It is not Federal, and there are no reserves.

2. A heavy progressive or graduated income tax.

3. Free education for all children in public schools, curriculum decided by the State. Combination of education and industrial production, ie., Common Core curriculum. No more Logic and critical thinking for them; and New Math, because Old Math is raciss or something.

4. Abolition of all inheritance. As of 2018, the Federal inheritance tax is up to 40%, and 12 States also impose inheritance tax seperate from the Federal Tax.

5. Destruction of Christian-based religions. There can be no authority higher than the State.

6. Destruction of the Family, and specifically the Patriarch. There can be no authority higher than the State.

7. Abolition of private property. Not there yet, but they are working on it.

8. A singular, National Police Force. Defund the Police! Heard that cry lately?

9. Siphon real wealth from the productive class to the unproductive class, by means of social welfare programs.

10. Industrial production increasingly monopolized, and aided by the State. Blackrock!

So, I would say the USofA is more than half way there. Europe is already toast.

All it takes for Evil to persist is for Good Men to do nothing.


----------



## Peteybadboy

TopMax, Yes the movie "Missing" is about Joyce Horman's husband. I made a box and sent it to her recently because I was thinking of her. (tough life)

I bought the Stanley Sweetheart chisel set, my hands are killing me after flattening just about all day yesterday.

Labor day, isn't that the day Golf Clubs have a one day tournament? (joking), I plan to play, been three weeks since hernia surgery. Plenty of drinking and cards to follow, boys vs. girls, everyone is this group of 8 hates to loose.

BTW The Gov of Fla. fired Quest, because they had 75,000 tests they forgot to submit, then sent them all in on one day 8/31 I think. I made it look like we had a massive spike.

Pottz whatever you are planning I', looking forward to it.

Have a nice holiday


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Aww jeez, Bob, ya shouldnta gone there, because now I have to comment on your post.
> 
> Marx set out a number goals in order to solidify the ultimate Socialist Utopia; which has failed everywhere it has been tried. Young idealists think they can do better. They cant, and wont.
> 
> 1. Centralization of credit by the State, by means of a National/Central Bank with State Capital and Exclusive Monopoly. Ie., the Federal Reserve, a private entity. It is not Federal, and there are no reserves.
> 
> 2. A heavy progressive or graduated income tax.
> 
> 3. Free education for all children in public schools, curriculum decided by the State. Combination of education and industrial production, ie., Common Core curriculum. No more Logic and critical thinking for them; and New Math, because Old Math is raciss or something.
> 
> 4. Abolition of all inheritance. As of 2018, the Federal inheritance tax is up to 40%, and 12 States also impose inheritance tax seperate from the Federal Tax.
> 
> 5. Destruction of Christian-based religions. There can be no authority higher than the State.
> 
> 6. Destruction of the Family, and specifically the Patriarch. There can be no authority higher than the State.
> 
> 7. Abolition of private property. Not there yet, but they are working on it.
> 
> 8. A singular, National Police Force. Defund the Police! Heard that cry lately?
> 
> 9. Siphon real wealth from the productive class to the unproductive class, by means of social welfare programs.
> 
> 10. Industrial production increasingly monopolized, and aided by the State. Blackrock!
> 
> So, I would say the USofA is more than half way there. Europe is already toast.
> 
> All it takes for Evil to persist is for Good Men to do nothing.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Brian* Sorry about stirring you up. The world is cantankerous enough without additional stresses. I recall most of that now that you mentioned it. I hate this getting old, fat, slow and losing my mind, but I do not recommend the alternative.

The basis for the US is Judeo-Christian principles. Without the guys like my cousin Roger Sherman this country never would have existed. He is the only man to sign the 6 basic founding document starting with the Articles of Association all the way through to the Bill of Rights. I guess he is to blame for the Electoral College and Congress. He came up with the Connecticut Compromise to keep the little states from being totally dominated by the bigger states.

While we do have our flaws, we insisted on the end of imperialism and colonial empires at the end of WWII. We created an affluent middle class after WWII too that spread throughout much of the world due to us rebuilding rather than punishing. The Robber Barons who were conquered by Teddy Roosevelt and his cousin Franklin were able to corrupt and conquer the middle class. Too bad there cannot be a permanent compromise between Fascism and Marxism.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TopMax, Yes the movie "Missing" is about Joyce Horman s husband. I made a box and sent it to her recently because I was thinking of her. (tough life)


I see there are 2, 1982 and 2018. Probably 2018, eh?



> I bought the Stanley Sweetheart chisel set, my hands are killing me after flattening just about all day yesterday.
> 
> Labor day, isn t that the day Golf Clubs have a one day tournament? (joking), I plan to play, been three weeks since hernia surgery. Plenty of drinking and cards to follow, boys vs. girls, everyone is this group of 8 hates to loose.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Sorry about the sore paws. That repetitive stuff is a killer.

I have never played golf. Shooting sports are easier to schedule ;-)










I won this King Target. We shoot them at 200 yards offhand, one shot, no artificial support of any kind. The little dot is the aiming point, closest to center wins. It is about the size of a penny. Everyone signs their hit. The winner gets bragging rights and the target. After collecting them of a few decades, what do you do with them? Golf scores take less space ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Was that a .22cal you were shooting there Bob?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> i m gonna ask all the well endowed jocks to help me with this endevor,yeah you my fine feathered friend.it will be regional though.i hope many will join me.stay tuned.
> - pottz


I onlly need mini-jocks for my *well endownment*... but then again I'm a duck and not *The Flash*!


----------



## pottz

> i m gonna ask all the well endowed jocks to help me with this endevor,yeah you my fine feathered friend.it will be regional though.i hope many will join me.stay tuned.
> - pottz
> 
> I onlly need mini-jocks for my *well endownment*... but then again I m a duck and not *The Flash*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ha ha are you nervous with my comment? it's coming soon and you will know my intentions,im finalizing my plan now.stay tuned jocks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*You are going to introduce a medical marijuana strain called Corona Crazy*


----------



## pottz

> *You are going to introduce a medical marijuana strain called Corona Crazy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha ha no it's a little simpler.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Was that a .22cal you were shooting there Bob?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


It is a .33-47. Harry Pope invented it to rebore shot out .32-40s back in the days when corrosive primers destroyed barrels. It is schuetzen shooting. Antique or modern made falling block single shots. Germans brought it to America so it lost popularity in WWI. Shooting sports were like NFL, MLB and NBA today complete with superstars ;-))

WE shot .22 too, but mostly at 100 yards. It is tough to shoot it at 200.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ha ha are you nervous with my comment? it s coming soon and you will know my intentions,im finalizing my plan now.stay tuned jocks.
> - pottz


Hell, talking about endowed, coming and jocks… yeah, I'm nervous!

You *wooden* keep me in *suspenders*,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Clarification on the word "endowed"- are we using which dictionary? Webster to the Urban?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *ha ha no it s a little simpler.*
> 
> - pottz


You are going to try to start a Patreon page for Corona Crazy?


----------



## pottz

> *ha ha no it s a little simpler.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You are going to try to start a Patreon page for Corona Crazy?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> </blockquoteh> got it. stay tuned!!!


----------



## pottz

> *ha ha no it s a little simpler.*
> 
> - pottz
> no it's not patreon it's gonna be for those that give a ********************!!!!
> 
> You are going to try to start a Patreon page for Corona Crazy?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> got it. stay tuned!!!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

this is all jacked up,im gonna start fresh

this is not patreon,this is gonna be something for those that care more about there fellow jocks than them selves.stay tuned ill launch shortly,peace bitches!!!


----------



## pottz

> ha ha are you nervous with my comment? it s coming soon and you will know my intentions,im finalizing my plan now.stay tuned jocks.
> - pottz
> 
> Hell, talking about endowed, coming and jocks… yeah, I m nervous!
> 
> You *wooden* keep me in *suspenders*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


first rule is the duck gets his mind out of the gutter!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Clarification on the word "endowed"- are we using which dictionary? Webster to the Urban?
> - Desert Woodworker


The *John Holmes* *dic*tionary….


----------



## pottz

> Clarification on the word "endowed"- are we using which dictionary? Webster to the Urban?
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *John Holmes*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


well it's not the aussie one for sure? geez.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I hope that you guys are NOT using the Urban*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Clarification on the word "endowed"- are we using which dictionary? Webster to the Urban?
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *John Holmes*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> well it s not the aussie one for sure? geez.
> 
> - pottz


Talk about *cutting it short_*... *rabbi*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Are we talking about endowed with character or are you trying to measure a board foot



> Clarification on the word "endowed"- are we using which dictionary? Webster to the Urban?
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *John Holmes*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> well it s not the aussie one for sure? geez.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Talk about *cutting it short_*... *rabbi*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> first rule is the duck gets his mind out of the gutter!!!!!
> - pottz


Don't blame me for trying to align my mind with the body….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

How people protested without "civil destruction" Enjoy the song - 




Interview with Tom…





Tom Lehrer

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Lehrer










Parady compared to Protestors to create change…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Are we talking about endowed with character or are you trying to measure a *board foot*
> - Desert Woodworker


I'd never get *bored* if mine was a *foot*...



> ... .stay tuned ill launch shortly,peace bitches!!!
> - pottz


C'mon *pottzy*... in my time zone I've had to wait 10 hours longer than you Yanks…


----------



## pottz

maybe your foot is up your arse? lets get back on track kids.


----------



## bandit571

New measure of Board Feet…..left, right, and center…...?

Trying to be the Yardstick Man…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hell, my beard grew 3 times waiting for *pootzy* to enlighten us to his revelation.

While you are waiting hit this blue tag…  [Alice's restaurant] button. Nothing to do with woodworking but you may do a bit of sawdust toe tapping to the dulcet background rhythm. For all you *milleniums* who haven't experienced it, and all you *Y gen* and *boomers* that have forgotten, if you want a chuckle amongs this *C19* doom and gloom, persevere with the intro and listen to the tale, hell, yeah 18 minutes of pure comical entertainment… and incredible how true the subtle hidden messages are now days.

Do yourself a favour and hit that blue button above…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> New measure of Board Feet…..left, right, and center…...?
> 
> Trying to be the Yardstick Man…
> 
> - bandit571


Yep, those few inches, 3 feet above and between the two big toes.


----------



## pottz

> Hell, my beard grew 3 times waiting for *pootzy* to enlighten us to his revelation.
> 
> While you are waiting hit this blue tag…  [Alice s restaurant] button. Nothing to do with woodworking but you may do a bit of sawdust toe tapping to the dulcet background rhythm. For all you *milleniums* who haven t experienced it, and all you *Y gen* and *boomers* that have forgotten, if you want a chuckle amongs this *C19* doom and gloom, persevere with the intro and listen to the tale, hell, yeah 18 minutes of pure comical entertainment… and incredible how true the subtle hidden messages are now days.
> 
> Do yourself a favour and hit that blue button above…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ok duckie you got your jolles out now? so like i said ill reveal when im ready…..ok!

hint,it's not gonna happen tonight!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hell, my beard grew 3 times waiting for *pootzy* to enlighten us to his revelation.
> 
> While you are waiting hit this blue tag…  [Alice s restaurant] button. Nothing to do with woodworking but you may do a bit of sawdust toe tapping to the dulcet background rhythm. For all you *milleniums* who haven t experienced it, and all you *Y gen* and *boomers* that have forgotten, if you want a chuckle amongs this *C19* doom and gloom, persevere with the intro and listen to the tale, hell, yeah 18 minutes of pure comical entertainment… and incredible how true the subtle hidden messages are now days.
> 
> Do yourself a favour and hit that blue button above…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Yeah it is about "littering" and Obie… and LBD you can get anything you want except "Pottz' click the blue button.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy Labor Day. Diversion from the wicked, evil world


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Great on viewing how a person replied to authority- parody. Question: getting arrested today? Does anyone think that anyone officially arrested recently gets off with a fine and song? Today $$$$


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Today they get off without a fine. Return them to society as fast a possible. Cops do the paper work and are required to let 'em go.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## pottz

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1


----------



## corelz125

Michael the Dragon Master was an official in King Arthur's court. He had a long standing obsession - to nuzzle the beautiful Queen's voluptuous breasts. But he knew the penalty for this would be death. One day he revealed his secret desire to his colleague, Horatio, who was the King's chief physician.

Horatio said, "I can arrange it, but I will need 1,000 gold coins to pay bribes".

Michael the Dragon Master readily agreed.

The next day Horatio made up a batch of itching lotion. He then poured a little of it into the Queens brassiere while she was taking a bath. Soon after she dressed, the itching commenced and quickly grew in intensity.

When called to the royal chambers, Horatio told the King that only special saliva, if applied for four hours, would cure his type of itch. He further explained that test had shown such saliva was only to be found in Michael the Dragon Master's mouth.

King Arthur summoned Michael the Dragon Master and issued the Imperial command. Michael the Dragon Master slipped the antidote to the itching lotion, which Horatio had given him, into his mouth. For the next four hours he worked passionately on the Queen's magnificent breasts.

Satisfied, he returned to his chamber and found Horatio demanding payment. However, with his obsession now satisfied, he refused to pay Horatio anything and shooed him away, knowing that Horatio could never report this matter to the King.

The next day, Horatio slipped a massive dose of the same itching lotion into King Arthur's loincloth. Michael the Dragon Master was again summoned by the King…


----------



## pottz

> Michael the Dragon Master was an official in King Arthur's court. He had a long standing obsession - to nuzzle the beautiful Queen's voluptuous breasts. But he knew the penalty for this would be death. One day he revealed his secret desire to his colleague, Horatio, who was the King's chief physician.
> 
> Horatio said, "I can arrange it, but I will need 1,000 gold coins to pay bribes".
> 
> Michael the Dragon Master readily agreed.
> 
> The next day Horatio made up a batch of itching lotion. He then poured a little of it into the Queens brassiere while she was taking a bath. Soon after she dressed, the itching commenced and quickly grew in intensity.
> 
> When called to the royal chambers, Horatio told the King that only special saliva, if applied for four hours, would cure his type of itch. He further explained that test had shown such saliva was only to be found in Michael the Dragon Master's mouth.
> 
> King Arthur summoned Michael the Dragon Master and issued the Imperial command. Michael the Dragon Master slipped the antidote to the itching lotion, which Horatio had given him, into his mouth. For the next four hours he worked passionately on the Queen's magnificent breasts.
> 
> Satisfied, he returned to his chamber and found Horatio demanding payment. However, with his obsession now satisfied, he refused to pay Horatio anything and shooed him away, knowing that Horatio could never report this matter to the King.
> 
> The next day, Horatio slipped a massive dose of the same itching lotion into King Arthur's loincloth. Michael the Dragon Master was again summoned by the King…
> 
> - corelz125





> Michael the Dragon Master was an official in King Arthur's court. He had a long standing obsession - to nuzzle the beautiful Queen's voluptuous breasts. But he knew the penalty for this would be death. One day he revealed his secret desire to his colleague, Horatio, who was the King's chief physician.
> 
> Horatio said, "I can arrange it, but I will need 1,000 gold coins to pay bribes".
> 
> Michael the Dragon Master readily agreed.
> 
> The next day Horatio made up a batch of itching lotion. He then poured a little of it into the Queens brassiere while she was taking a bath. Soon after she dressed, the itching commenced and quickly grew in intensity.
> 
> When called to the royal chambers, Horatio told the King that only special saliva, if applied for four hours, would cure his type of itch. He further explained that test had shown such saliva was only to be found in Michael the Dragon Master's mouth.
> 
> King Arthur summoned Michael the Dragon Master and issued the Imperial command. Michael the Dragon Master slipped the antidote to the itching lotion, which Horatio had given him, into his mouth. For the next four hours he worked passionately on the Queen's magnificent breasts.
> 
> Satisfied, he returned to his chamber and found Horatio demanding payment. However, with his obsession now satisfied, he refused to pay Horatio anything and shooed him away, knowing that Horatio could never report this matter to the King.
> 
> The next day, Horatio slipped a massive dose of the same itching lotion into King Arthur's loincloth. Michael the Dragon Master was again summoned by the King…
> 
> - corelz125


good one corelz.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Michael the Dragon Master was an official in King Arthur's court. He had a long standing obsession - to nuzzle the beautiful Queen's voluptuous breasts. But he knew the penalty for this would be death. One day he revealed his secret desire to his colleague, Horatio, who was the King's chief physician.
> 
> Horatio said, "I can arrange it, but I will need 1,000 gold coins to pay bribes".
> 
> Michael the Dragon Master readily agreed.
> 
> The next day Horatio made up a batch of itching lotion. He then poured a little of it into the Queens brassiere while she was taking a bath. Soon after she dressed, the itching commenced and quickly grew in intensity.
> 
> When called to the royal chambers, Horatio told the King that only special saliva, if applied for four hours, would cure his type of itch. He further explained that test had shown such saliva was only to be found in Michael the Dragon Master's mouth.
> 
> King Arthur summoned Michael the Dragon Master and issued the Imperial command. Michael the Dragon Master slipped the antidote to the itching lotion, which Horatio had given him, into his mouth. For the next four hours he worked passionately on the Queen's magnificent breasts.
> 
> Satisfied, he returned to his chamber and found Horatio demanding payment. However, with his obsession now satisfied, he refused to pay Horatio anything and shooed him away, knowing that Horatio could never report this matter to the King.
> 
> The next day, Horatio slipped a massive dose of the same itching lotion into King Arthur's loincloth. Michael the Dragon Master was again summoned by the King…
> 
> - corelz125


LOL!! ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+2


----------



## bandit571

Pay-backs are a mother-......


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A man broke into a house one night, his goal was to take something small and valuable. While he was searching through the stuff he heard a small voice "Jesus is watching you." He stopped for a moment and said to himself "This must be a voice from my old sunday school." So he continued searching, about 5 minutes later he heard the voice again "Jesus is watching you." He turned his flashlight to the direction and he saw a parrot. He said to the parrot "What is your name?" The parrot replied "Moses" The robber then said "What kind of silly people would name there parrot Moses?" The parrot looked up and said "The same people who named the pitbull jesus!"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> A man broke into a house one night, his goal was to take something small and valuable. While he was searching through the stuff he heard a small voice "Jesus is watching you." He stopped for a moment and said to himself "This must be a voice from my old sunday school." So he continued searching, about 5 minutes later he heard the voice again "Jesus is watching you." He turned his flashlight to the direction and he saw a parrot. He said to the parrot "What is your name?" The parrot replied "Moses" The robber then said "What kind of silly people would name there parrot Moses?" The parrot looked up and said "The same people who named the pitbull jesus!"
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Most excellent!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This is getting out of control. https://www.alternet.org/2020/09/republican-representative-tells-followers-to-burn-and-loot-houses-of-black-lives-matter-supporters/?utm_source=&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=5403

Last night o the 11 PM news did about 10 or 15 minutes of people doing anything thing they felt like; blocking roads, racing, shooting, on & on. I think were 2 misbehaving motorcyclists killed. One racing and the other whipping through traffic hitting cars finally ran into the back of a pickup. I question them reporting he was hitting cars on a motorcycle ;-))


----------



## bandit571

> A man broke into a house one night, his goal was to take something small and valuable. While he was searching through the stuff he heard a small voice "Jesus is watching you." He stopped for a moment and said to himself "This must be a voice from my old sunday school." So he continued searching, about 5 minutes later he heard the voice again "Jesus is watching you." He turned his flashlight to the direction and he saw a parrot. He said to the parrot "What is your name?" The parrot replied "Moses" The robber then said "What kind of silly people would name there parrot Moses?" The parrot looked up and said "The same people who named the pitbull jesus!"
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 (be careful what you ask for department..)


----------



## pottz

> A man broke into a house one night, his goal was to take something small and valuable. While he was searching through the stuff he heard a small voice "Jesus is watching you." He stopped for a moment and said to himself "This must be a voice from my old sunday school." So he continued searching, about 5 minutes later he heard the voice again "Jesus is watching you." He turned his flashlight to the direction and he saw a parrot. He said to the parrot "What is your name?" The parrot replied "Moses" The robber then said "What kind of silly people would name there parrot Moses?" The parrot looked up and said "The same people who named the pitbull jesus!"
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*LMAO* good one bob.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*have you experienced- prosopagnosia, or face blindness.* In an Era of Face Masks, We're All a Little More Face Blind.
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/31/health/covid-masks-face-blindness.html?surface=home-discovery-vi-prg&fellback=false&req_id=63176761&algo=identity&imp_id=675786765&action=click&module=Science%20%20Technology&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

MEMORY RECALL- Don't look back- was it a woman or man - Did she say Festool or Boush - And when asked how she wanted her meal done- "rare" I did not get the animal name… either duck or dog.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> MEMORY RECALL- Don t look back- was it a woman or man - Did she say Festool or Boush - And when asked how she wanted her meal done- "rare" I did not get the animal name… either duck or dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I can't remember.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> MEMORY RECALL- Don t look back- was it a woman or man - Did she say Festool or Boush - And when asked how she wanted her meal done- "rare" I did not get the animal name… either duck or dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I can t remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*I am glad that nobody guessed Crickett…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

As for social unrest… sociology. From the Bible to today- Remember back then in the 60's 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Students_for_a_Democratic_Society
and 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather_Underground

They even had a flag…










I don't remember their flag but I do remember Nixon-refering to them as a bunch of bums


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*LBD any quacks on this Aussie? *

"A legal immigrant to the UK opened the first fish and chip shop nearly 200 years ago.
This obviously means that mass illegal immigration is good and we should totally erase all border controls in 2020." 
*GARY LINEKER*










https://www.infowars.com/gary-lineker-is-an-idiot/


----------



## pottz

> MEMORY RECALL- Don t look back- was it a woman or man - Did she say Festool or Boush - And when asked how she wanted her meal done- "rare" I did not get the animal name… either duck or dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I can t remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *I am glad that nobody guessed Crickett…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> MEMORY RECALL- Don t look back- was it a woman or man - Did she say Festool or Boush - And when asked how she wanted her meal done- "rare" I did not get the animal name… either duck or dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I can t remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *I am glad that nobody guessed Crickett…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


bite your tongue man,this is a no crickett zone!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

*BLM free-zone.*


----------



## pottz

> *BLM free-zone.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


well it's me one beagle and one mad ass woman even the devil wont mess with!!!may god help the rest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Welcome to Clown world:

U.S Department of Agriculture, proud to be distributing the greatest amount of free meals and food stamps ever.

U.S. Department of the Interior, "Please do not feed the Animals" camaign, because the animals become dependant on handouts and will not learn to take care of themselves


----------



## pottz

> Welcome to Clown world:
> 
> U.S Department of Agriculture, proud to be distributing the greatest amount of free meals and food stamps ever.
> 
> U.S. Department of the Interior, "Please do not feed the Animals" camaign, because the animals become dependant on handouts and will not learn to take care of themselves
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


ironic isn't it ! i just pray im long dead before this world as we know crashes.and thats a given.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz let me know when I can UN-BITE my tongue…*


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz let me know when I can UN-BITE my tongue…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha ha now is fine.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Welcome to Clown world:
> 
> U.S Department of Agriculture, proud to be distributing the greatest amount of free meals and food stamps ever.
> 
> U.S. Department of the Interior, "Please do not feed the Animals" camaign, because the animals become dependant on handouts and will not learn to take care of themselves
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*"Feeding" semantics - Think of those waiting for our next $1,200 stimulus check…*

*For me, I go this route..*










*Feeding the multitude*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feeding_the_multitude


----------



## pottz

> Welcome to Clown world:
> 
> U.S Department of Agriculture, proud to be distributing the greatest amount of free meals and food stamps ever.
> 
> U.S. Department of the Interior, "Please do not feed the Animals" camaign, because the animals become dependant on handouts and will not learn to take care of themselves
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *"Feeding" semantics - Think of those waiting for our next $1,200 stimulus check…*
> 
> *For me, I go this route..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding the multitude*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feeding_the_multitude
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


if you wanna give join me on my new thread (a helping hand)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


*LMAO BOB* thats my beagle.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 * This to me is one of the best…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

There were three guys stranded on a desert island, one from N. Dakota one from S. Dakota, and one from Montana … a bottle washed up on the shore, and a Genie popped out. The Genie said "I have three wishes, one for each of you". Awesome!

Stop me if you've heard this one.

So the guy from Montana says, "I love fishing in Montana, I wish I were back there", and poof, he found himself in Montana, fishing!

Then the guy from N. Dakota says, "I really miss hunting in N. Dakota. I wish I was back there hunting in N. Dakota", and poof, he was in N. Dakota hunting!

Stop me if you've heard this one!

The guy from from S. Dakota looked around and said, "Geez, I really miss those guys, I wish they were back here."


----------



## MSquared

You suck!!  ..... because that was funny and I love fishing!!


----------



## pottz

hell im pissed because my family is from south dakota.it was funny though bob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You suck!!  ..... because that was funny and I love fishing!!
> 
> - MSquared





> hell im pissed because my family is from south dakota.it was funny though bob.
> 
> - pottz


It is going to be hard to make jokes. Most everybody is offended. Even blondes, eh? Well, maybe they are still fair game. They won't get it ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> It is going to be hard to make jokes. Most everybody is offended. Even blondes, eh? Well, maybe they are still fair game. They won t get it ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## pottz

> It is going to be hard to make jokes. Most everybody is offended. Even blondes, eh? Well, maybe they are still fair game. They won t get it ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


where did you get a pic of the ducks mistress?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> It is going to be hard to make jokes. Most everybody is offended. Even blondes, eh? Well, maybe they are still fair game. They won t get it ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> where did you get a pic of the ducks mistress?
> 
> - pottz


She is not happy, with what he is spending on plastic systainers..,


----------



## pottz

> It is going to be hard to make jokes. Most everybody is offended. Even blondes, eh? Well, maybe they are still fair game. They won t get it ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> where did you get a pic of the ducks mistress?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> She is not happy, with what he is spending on plastic systainers..,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


lmao,well there is no cure for a systainer fetish except to get more systainers! it's a vicious disease with no known cure,except to get more systainers. sadly the victim will eventually go broke or be killed by the wife.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe re-post the video of a gal following too close to a truck…..she is in a small, convertible sports car…

The flatbed truck is hauling porta-johns, and discovers the load will not fit under the railroad bridge….and knock the Porta-johns off the back of the truck's bed…..guess where they land…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Maybe re-post the video of a gal following too close to a truck…..she is in a small, convertible sports car…
> 
> The flatbed truck is hauling porta-johns, and discovers the load will not fit under the railroad bridge….and knock the Porta-johns off the back of the truck s bed…..guess where they land…..
> 
> - bandit571


Please do. WE need cheering up ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Guardia Civil flyover here on Mallorca, ordering this family of four to leave the beach. They are the only people on the beach. But they can go 200 meters to a restaurant and sit there without masks on.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Brian


----------



## Peteybadboy

So our team came in 3rd (Labor day Golf tournament) and we won 120$ to split between the four of us. My friends playing in the group ahead of us had a Hole-in-one…. Twyla, it was her 9th! We had a match vs that them, we beat them on that hole (2 birds and a par) vs H-I-O , par and a bogie.

9 hole in one's that is incredible!

Back in the shop today.

Be well.


----------



## pottz

> Guardia Civil flyover here on Mallorca, ordering this family of four to leave the beach. They are the only people on the beach. But they can go 200 meters to a restaurant and sit there without masks on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


sounds like some of the stupid rules we have here.


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Air Force Just Tested "Robot Dogs" For Use In Base Security*


----------



## bigblockyeti

In the midst of all the craziness going on around the world, BMW decides to remove all the black from logo?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nice!



> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Guardia Civil flyover here on Mallorca, ordering this family of four to leave the beach. They are the only people on the beach. But they can go 200 meters to a restaurant and sit there without masks on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Wild and Crazy Corona DAys! ) LMAO This is nuts. Oh well, guess it is too hard to eat with a mask on, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - pottz


If they turn left hard enough it will become a U turn ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
'Transgender Jesus' Dances in Front of Rainbow in Icelandic Church Ad*










https://europe.infowars.com/national-church-of-iceland-advertises-transgender-jesus-dancing-in-rainbow-scene/


----------



## pottz

> *
> Transgender Jesus Dances in Front of Rainbow in Icelandic Church Ad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://europe.infowars.com/national-church-of-iceland-advertises-transgender-jesus-dancing-in-rainbow-scene/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what planet is this from dw?............damn it's ours !!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corona Crazy thoughts- from D_W*










Question: The above political memes with the Democrats does anyone think that they will attract other LJocks who are Democratic, to want to post their Corona Crazy thoughts and feelings, or they find the above memes "offensive"?

Let us come together and encourage others to post their thoughts without being political and yet share the love of woodworking as Lumber Jocks!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ps this is not sanctioned by Pottz*


----------



## pottz

> *Ps this is not sanctioned by Pottz*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no it's not and anyone and everyone is welcome here,i believe in free speach,it's a shame so many are offended by every little thing these days,so if you dont like what i or anyone else that adds to this thread says your free to go to another "politically" correct thread,this ain't it!!!

oh just a little plug for my (helping hand ) thread looks like ill be giving away my first of hopefully many extra tools i no longer need to someone that can.still hoping more will join me,seems i got more be careful warnings than those wanting to give,makes me sad we cant trust anymore.peace jocks.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I would probably join your initiative Pottz, but I know itsa lower 48 thing. I once responded to an L.J.s request for assitance, sent some stuff to the States. I was happy to help out. Never got a reply, thank you, or anything. I even PM´d, asking if said stuff was received and got no reply from that either. Just saying…...........


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Pretty sure the countries of the world are so broke, that they are gonna start taxing us for the usage of sunshine and air. So my question is, if we only stand in the shade and beathe less, will we taxed at a lower rate, or get a deduction at least?


----------



## pottz

> I would probably join your initiative Pottz, but I know itsa lower 48 thing. I once responded to an L.J.s request for assitance, sent some stuff to the States. I was happy to help out. Never got a reply, thank you, or anything. I even PM´d, asking if said stuff was received and got no reply from that either. Just saying…...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


thanks brian totally understand im gonna stick with the lower 48 myself,there probably arnt a lot of members where your at.ill let you guys know how this goes for me as im keeping the donations private.


----------



## pottz




----------



## corelz125

Young Mia, only four years old, returned home from her school complaining, 'Mummy, I've got a stomach ache.'
'That's because your stomach is empty,' Sarah, her mother replied kindly. 'You'll feel better when you have something in it.'
She made Mia a small snack and sure enough, Mia felt better immediately.
Later that afternoon Bill Diblasio dropped by to see the family. While he was chatting with Mia's mum, he mentioned he'd had a bad headache all day long.
Mia perked up straightaway and announced to him, 'That's because it's empty. You'd feel better if you had something in it!'

Changed some of the wording around for this one.


----------



## pottz

> Young Mia, only four years old, returned home from her school complaining, 'Mummy, I've got a stomach ache.'
> 'That's because your stomach is empty,' Sarah, her mother replied kindly. 'You'll feel better when you have something in it.'
> She made Mia a small snack and sure enough, Mia felt better immediately.
> Later that afternoon Bill Diblasio dropped by to see the family. While he was chatting with Mia's mum, he mentioned he'd had a bad headache all day long.
> Mia perked up straightaway and announced to him, 'That's because it's empty. You'd feel better if you had something in it!'
> 
> Changed some of the wording around for this one.
> 
> - corelz125


good one,would fit a lot of politicians!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - pottz


+1!


----------



## MSquared

Haaa!! (Not his real name!) I don't think you necessarily need to live around here to get this one!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Antifa mugshots.

Apologies for doing this to you all. There is eye-bleach on sale at Costco, if you are traumatized. Point here is, if this is the Revolution, then there isnt much to worry about. Funny, how they all (except smiling-joker-guy) look as though they hate their parents.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW what game are those kids playing? BTW I had those socks for basketball in the 70s! and always wore two pair for some reason.


----------



## pottz

> Antifa mugshots.
> 
> Apologies for doing this to you all. There is eye-bleach on sale at Costco, if you are traumatized. Point here is, if this is the Revolution, then there isnt much to worry about. Funny, how they all (except smiling-joker-guy) look as though they hate their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


hell by the look of em i think they hate life.i love watching the you tube videos showing them getting their asses kiked,they arn't good fighters yet they provoke fights,mostly with guys i wouldnt ever wanna piss off-lol.


----------



## corelz125

The men are wearing make up and the women look like men.


----------



## pottz

> The men are wearing make up and the women look like men.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah that pretty much tells what antifas are all about.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW what game are those kids playing? BTW I had those socks for basketball in the 70s! and always wore two pair for some reason.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*"Skully"*














*
Now the streets are marked with Black Lives Matter…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thoughts on Corona Crazy crashing?* With experience, I can see changes coming-

*Old leader-*










*New Leader-*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Peteybadboy

Topmax

LOL.

Remember 9/11 please.

I was in the south tower two weeks to the minute before a plane hit that tower. Just luck not to be there that day. (I lived in the city at the time) it was a spectacular day. I had an appointment north in Westchester county.

Sad day.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I was one of the bench dogs who helped build the massive wooden railing that circled the commodities trading floor in one of the towers. I had also built a whole crap-load of computer workstations for multiple companies in those towers. I was fortunate to have left the States in 1999, or I would have still been living in Park Slope, Brooklyn on that terrible day.


----------



## RCCinNC

Been a long time since I've posted here…back about 1000+ posts or so. Y'all know I have my political differences with a lot of you, but one thing we can all agree on…this date must never be forgotten. Am hiking in Maine this week. I will spend a quiet few minutes taking in the mountain views and remembering. 
Peace Jocks.


----------



## Peteybadboy




----------



## Peteybadboy




----------



## Peteybadboy

TopMax,

One of my posts might be read the wrong way! I was mixing two messages. What comes before 15? I thought funny. Should have separated the 9/11 post, I was not asking you specifically (but all of us to remember) 9/11

Hope I did not offend


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Dont intend to further a discussion about masks mandates here, but I thought this was pretty cool. The story: This happened in Madrid. The police were trying to arrest this woman because she wasnt wearing a mask in public; you cant see in the photo but she is about 70 years old. All the people around took off their masks and swarmed around the woman. They struggled some with the Police but no one got violent. The people managed to pry to elderly woman away from the Police and sweep her away to "safety." The police stood around a bit, realizing they couldnt do anything about this and then left the area.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> *Thoughts on Corona Crazy crashing?* With experience, I can see changes coming-
> 
> *Old leader-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Leader-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


never happen dw he's too moody to lead. ;-\


----------



## pottz

i remember 9/11 too well,i was watching the news that morning and turned on right after the first plane crashed into the towers,then saw the second plane crash live as it happened,a cold chill went through me as i realized right away that was no accident.the events that followed made a day we will never forget,and hopefully will never repeat.peace my friends.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TopMax,
> 
> One of my posts might be read the wrong way! I was mixing two messages. What comes before 15? I thought funny. Should have separated the 9/11 post, I was not asking you specifically (but all of us to remember) 9/11
> 
> Hope I did not offend
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I understood the separation.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> when are we going to stop feeling guilty and embarrassed for being born white and start demanding decency and humanity from others.if people want to stop descririmination it has too come from everyone.it doesn t seem many think that way,so it will never end.
> 
> - pottz


I found an answer to this post from a while back. The civil right commissioner is telling Mayor Durkan the City of Seattle is stupid ;-))

http://www.newamericancivilrightsproject.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/Letter-to-Seattle-Mayor-Durkan-8.31.2020.pdf?fbclid=IwAR0-Usas_WO6mcxlb8n9rqTKLqg8f28XoiZ1QDnI6KIUGmeMU9HJWBCxr30&fbclid=IwAR1MbjqpVfKzfVQYtua2AUn3K3FX5_Cr8RFVHie4GS__IfHi7YG_T1p4DIc


----------



## pottz

i love it bob called the mayor out on that one.i cant believe some that is supposed to run an entire city the size of seattle would be so ignorant,no common sense.id say impeachment is a given.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Singing among the easiest ways to spread COVID, study shows*










https://www.studyfinds.org/singing-easiest-way-spread-coronavirus/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i love it bob called the mayor out on that one.i cant believe some that is supposed to run an entire city the size of seattle would be so ignorant,no common sense.id say impeachment is a given.
> 
> - pottz


Impeachment won't work. The voters elected the council and they are worse!

More Seattle business on the move ;-) "Tech giant Amazon is taking additional steps to abandon Seattle, choosing not to renew its lease for the top eight floors of an office building in South Lake Union. The space reportedly totals over 180,000 square feet."

https://mynorthwest.com/2151392/rantz-amazon-takes-step-abandon-seattle/

I just saw an article in the Times saying the Seattle Schools spent the summer making a racist curriculum along the lines of the 1619 Project rather than getting ready to support students providing for covid issues. I'm not sure where the 1619 Project got its name, but I assume it is a reference to my grandma being the first woman off the Mayflower in 1620. Apparently it is a Pulitzer Prize winning rewrite of the Revolutionary War motivation. It says basically the war was against Britain to maintain slavery. I didn't read a lot of it, just caught the basics. I'm wondering why the hotbed of the Revolutionary War was in NE if the purpose was to preserve slavery? They didn't have a slave based economy. Seems like Savannah would have been a more likely instigator than Boston, eh?

Remember God putting the rainbow in the sky promising to never flood the earth again? The next time it will be destroyed by fire? I'm beginning to understand why the Left Coast is setting burning acreage records every year.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Remember God putting the rainbow in the sky promising to never flood the earth again? The next time it will be destroyed by fire? I m beginning to understand why the Left Coast is setting burning acreage records every year.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1 as usual fantastic writing. Thx for posting.*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks DW.

That joke goes to a personal page not the magazine page so I deleted it


----------



## pottz

> Been a long time since I've posted here…back about 1000+ posts or so. Y'all know I have my political differences with a lot of you, but one thing we can all agree on…this date must never be forgotten. Am hiking in Maine this week. I will spend a quiet few minutes taking in the mountain views and remembering.
> Peace Jocks.
> 
> - RCCinNC


about time you got your ass back here and be a man-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Chiefs, Texans booed as racial justice stand sparks outrage*










The NFL's new stance encouraging players to take a stand against racial injustice got its first test as some fans of the Super Bowl champion Kansas City Chiefs booed during a moment of silence to promote the cause, touching off a fresh debate on how players should use their voice.

Really, a football stadium with Americans, so why would someone be surprised?


----------



## pottz

> *Chiefs, Texans booed as racial justice stand sparks outrage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL's new stance encouraging players to take a stand against racial injustice got its first test as some fans of the Super Bowl champion Kansas City Chiefs booed during a moment of silence to promote the cause, touching off a fresh debate on how players should use their voice.
> 
> Really, a football stadium with Americans, so why would someone be surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


good they need to do their damn *"highly"* paid job and do their protesting on there own frickin time.


----------



## pottz

delete


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Chiefs, Texans booed as racial justice stand sparks outrage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL's new stance encouraging players to take a stand against racial injustice got its first test as some fans of the Super Bowl champion Kansas City Chiefs booed during a moment of silence to promote the cause, touching off a fresh debate on how players should use their voice.
> 
> Really, a football stadium with Americans, so why would someone be surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They would have a lot more credibility if they focused on fixing the issues that cause their fellow citizens to call 9-1-1 and stopping all the other deaths they suffer. There was no protest of the blacks killed by their own volunteer CHOP security in Seattle. Too bad those did not matter, eh?

Medved had a psychologist on a day or 2 ago who said the public will not support their issues so they focused on the police. 80% or more of the Black community do not want police defunded and longer response times.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Been a long time since I've posted here…back about 1000+ posts or so. *Y'all know I have my political differences with a lot of you,* but one thing we can all agree on…this date must never be forgotten. Am hiking in Maine this week. I will spend a quiet few minutes taking in the mountain views and remembering.
> Peace Jocks.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> about time you got your ass back here and be a man-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I hope you return for the door is open and I found you to be a reputable man- given recognition by Crickett and Pottz- You posted some good links on "something good" and then you left us? As a reputable man myself, I choose to put a post here that come from my heart. Yet read the unauthorized welcome.


----------



## pottz

> Been a long time since I've posted here…back about 1000+ posts or so. *Y'all know I have my political differences with a lot of you,* but one thing we can all agree on…this date must never be forgotten. Am hiking in Maine this week. I will spend a quiet few minutes taking in the mountain views and remembering.
> Peace Jocks.
> 
> - RCCinNC
> 
> about time you got your ass back here and be a man-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I hope you return for the door is open and I found you to be a reputable man- given recognition by Crickett and Pottz- You posted some good links on "something good" and then you left us? As a reputable man myself, I choose to put a post here that come from my heart. Yet read the unauthorized welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw *ALL* welcomes are authorized,

well except the once ive blocked-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Rcc come on back most of us disagree about one thing or another all the time.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Rcc come on back most of us disagree about one thing or another all the time.
> 
> - corelz125


That's bull *c125*, I bloody well *agree* with you!

Furthermore, there is one thing we can all agree with is that *ALL politicians are NOT human*... and that's a *human* with or without a trailing *e*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*One Sperm Donor. 36 Children. A Mess of Lawsuits.*









https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/09/sperm-donor-identity-mental-health/616081/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *One Sperm Donor. 36 Children. A Mess of Lawsuits.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/09/sperm-donor-identity-mental-health/616081/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


He is innocent, he is mentally ill, can't be convicted of lying.

reminded my of Cecil Jacobson, an American former fertility doctor who used his own sperm to impregnate about 75 of his patients without informing them.


----------



## pottz

> Rcc come on back most of us disagree about one thing or another all the time.
> 
> - corelz125


speak for yourself 521zleroc! i agree with everyone that agrees with me-lol.


----------



## pottz

> *One Sperm Donor. 36 Children. A Mess of Lawsuits.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/09/sperm-donor-identity-mental-health/616081/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> He is innocent, he is mentally ill, can t be convicted of lying.
> 
> reminded my of Cecil Jacobson, an American former fertility doctor who used his own sperm to impregnate about 75 of his patients without informing them.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


well this is what happens when you start messin with normal evoloution,dumb people should s%$#w other dumb people the old fashioned way.stupid is was stupid does!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Breaking news:

A study by experts has shown that wearing masks has reduced carbon emissions from humans by 40%. In another expert study, it was discovered that human IQ has also dropped by 40% due to lack of oxygen to the brain on a regular basis. This is great news for the environmentalists and they now believe humans will reach desired peak stupidity by 2022.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

RCCinNC, Come see us soon. We could use some sage input.


----------



## pottz

> Breaking news:
> 
> A study by experts has shown that wearing masks has reduced carbon emissions from humans by 40%. In another expert study, it was discovered that human IQ has also dropped by 40% due to lack of oxygen to the brain on a regular basis. This is great news for the environmentalists and they now believe humans will reach desired peak stupidity by 2022.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


hell i think were already there!


----------



## pottz

> RCCinNC, Come see us soon. We could use some sage input.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 we need you my friend.hey anyone pisses you off let me know,their gone-lol. except bob….and duck….and brian…...and….....and corelz….....and…............................well i hope they dont. ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*AFTER 9/11, SAMMY SOSA HIT HOME RUN, PROUDLY RAN WITH OLD GLORY. NOW WE HAVE TWO NATIONAL ANTHEMS.*
Sports once about patriotism and athleticism, not weakness and social justice

19 years later we have 2 national anthems…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> +1 we need you my friend.hey anyone pisses you off let me know,their gone-lol. except bob….and duck….and brian…...and….....and corelz….....and…............................well i hope they dont. ;-)
> 
> - pottz


What about D_W and Petey?


----------



## pottz

> +1 we need you my friend.hey anyone pisses you off let me know,their gone-lol. except bob….and duck….and brian…...and….....and corelz….....and…............................well i hope they dont. ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What about DW and Petey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


of course,your not forgotten.


----------



## pottz

seems like a slow day on lj's,here in socal were looking at gray skies with an orange ball for a sun,it's not overcast it's smoke from all the fires,very depressing when you see ash falling and realize it might be someones home!!!this has been a [email protected]#ked up year that needs too end soon.maybe if the antifas and the blm's had their home destroyed by fire or lost a family member to the virus they would find something better to bitch about !.so tired of that [email protected]#t !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz we could take this Saturday nite for thoughts on the massive losses in the N/W?

A1Jim who resides in Oregon a true Lumberjock memember- Best to him and others who have suffered from this fire.


----------



## pottz

i know exactly where jim lives not far from where my dad retired and where my brother lives in grants pass.scarey time for them,as is it for many here in socal.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*To keep it woodworking related- has anyone lost a shop in a fire? *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is an item that you should be in any shop.*










*Hint: the Fire Extinguisher…*

*Side note: Lets say your shop is on fire and you can take only one item-*

*The Duck*










*or Festool*


----------



## pottz

> *Here is an item that you should be in any shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hint: the Fire Extinguisher…*
> 
> *Side note: Lets say your shop is on fire and you can take only one item-*
> 
> *The Duck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *or Festool*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well ive got at least 3 fire extinguishers in my shop but if a fire broke out no question im takin my festools,i can find another duck-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Festool +1 Duck 0*


----------



## pottz

> *Festool +1 Duck 0*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey ask the duck,what would he do,he'd take the festools first and formost-lol. and id expect no less!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... im takin my festools,i can find another duck-lol.
> - pottz


And no one need the *Bosch*... just good fuel for a fire!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Lululemon, which is worth $40 billion and sells $128 yoga pants, promotes "resist capitalism" event*










God bless America and remember to vote.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ... im takin my festools,i can find another duck-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> And no one need the *Bosch*... just good fuel for a fire!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


But I am willing to guess that Pottz, in the event of a fire in his shop- I would guess his family, the Bosh collection… Next, gather up the Harbor Freight tools then Festool, and lastly the Duck.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ps I believe that the "Duck" is worth more than the Festool.

https://www.dhgate.com/product/100-real-photos-new-superhero-duck-dress/401891767.html#redirect_detail=WAP2PC


----------



## pottz

> ... im takin my festools,i can find another duck-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> And no one need the *Bosch*... just good fuel for a fire!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


oh c'mon duckie loose the jealousy,you damn well know the bosch is just as good for half the price!!!!


----------



## pottz

> ... im takin my festools,i can find another duck-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> And no one need the *Bosch*... just good fuel for a fire!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> But I am willing to guess that Pottz, in the event of a fire in his shop- I would guess his family, the Bosh collection… Next, gather up the Harbor Freight tools then Festool, and lastly the Duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


did you say harbor freight!!!!! ill pretend i didn't see that!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .oh c mon duckie loose the jealousy,you damn well know the bosch is just as good for half the price!!!!
> 
> - pottz


I can be accused of many, many things… but never of *inferiority*.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A young boy tells his father:

"When I grow up, I want to be a Socialist."

"Sorry, Son, you cant be both."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A young boy tells his father:
> 
> "When I grow up, I want to be a Socialist."
> 
> "Sorry, Son, you cant be both."
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1


----------



## Peteybadboy

A young boy tells his father:

"When I grow up, I want to be a Socialist."

"Sorry, Son, you cant be both.

+2.

You guys have been busy! I'm up in Orlando for some golf w Friends, Wives beat us at golf and cards yesterday. Not good. Looks like we made a good move to go north a bit. Ft Myers is getting hammered w rain.

Rain is something I whish I could send to the N/W - they need it. Good luck to Jerry. I think you all know him, he might be close to the fires.

Now I have to go back and reread the many posts I missed

Good luck and stay safe


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topmax

That Peter Kersanow letter should be a case study. (as well as the training) I think I would have walked out of that training class.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We celebrated my bride putting up with me for 50 years. Her old ring has worn out to point it is in danger of falling apart and the diamond being lost. I got her a new one. Thought about getting her 50 carats for 50 years ;-) The only place we will ever afford 50 carats (sic) is in the grocery store ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max why don't you try Pottz's help me page where he is giving away tools. Maybe you could snag a diamond ring…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL HUG YOUR HOUND DAY - Second Sunday in September*










I'm using my hound pic versus the net pic- Here is a hug to you Pottz. Is there a hug your Duck day?










Now I say LBD's Matter


----------



## pottz

my beagle doesn't birds.she likes to hunt them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and…*


----------



## pottz

the only good duck is a medium rare one with a nice red wine sauce.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max why don t you try Pottz s help me page where he is giving away tools. Maybe you could snag a diamond ring…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Think I could get a carat per year?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Hugs to all of you people who are posting to keep Corona Crazy going to 5,000*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max why don t you try Pottz s help me page where he is giving away tools. Maybe you could snag a diamond ring…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Think I could get a carat per year?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


He's giving away Bosch equipment- I think that he is drinking and bickering with LBD. So when to contact him ???


----------



## pottz

> Top Max why don t you try Pottz s help me page where he is giving away tools. Maybe you could snag a diamond ring…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Think I could get a carat per year?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> He s giving away Bosch equipment- I think that he is drinking and bickering with LBD. So when to contact him ???
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


the duck and i drink but never bicker,we just piss each other off then go and high jack someones thread to cool off-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Does TopMax get his "carrot"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Good night…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I need 50. 51 if I don't find it this year ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Good night…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I need 50. 51 if I don t find it this year ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


too rich for my blood bob.i might have another used sander,ya think that would do it ? ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

TopMax I tried you may only get a few licks!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Time to merge *helping hand* with Corona Crazy- just an idea?*


----------



## pottz

> *Time to merge *helping hand* with Corona Crazy- just an idea?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no there two seperate entities,this thread is crazy that thread is about helping fellow lj's,gotta stay apart.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Good night…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I need 50. 51 if I don t find it this year ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> too rich for my blood bob.i might have another used sander,ya think that would do it ? ;-)
> 
> - pottz


That will cause troubles ;-(( I'm supposed to empty the garage. Too much too good to throw away, but the trade has changed and it is worthless ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning LJ's

Up at 5am. Got to play some golf. What are you up to today?


----------



## rwe2156

> A young boy tells his father:
> 
> "When I grow up, I want to be a Socialist."
> 
> "Sorry, Son, you cant be both.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Sadly it's not true.

The education system has been owned by the socialist/left leaning wing for 2 generations. They've been indoctrinated about illegitimacy of our country, climate change, social justice, and it's all about racism, racism, racism.

"The diabolical genius of Marxism socialism provides an emotional and intellectual roadmap for autocrats to persuade millions of people to support their own enslavement to government." Mark Levin

These govs and mayors COVID edicts, the cancel culture, social media censorship, and news media propaganda have shown what tyranny and central power looks like - Hitler and Stalin would be happy.

Once the baby boomers are gone, I fear it is all over. The naive utopian socialists will get wallow in their group think, pc talk, genderless, wokeness, while unarmed community police patrol their crime ridden neighborhood.

If the election goes the "wrong" way, we haven't seen anything yet.

All freedom loving, law abiding people - WE are the resistance, not them!!

"


----------



## CWWoodworking

> *To keep it woodworking related- has anyone lost a shop in a fire? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Didn't lose it but it was close. Had Lightening direct hit The shop. I was in the house next to it. Sounded like a bomb went off. Fried variable speed on sander, soft start on chop saw, all 110 plugs, and started the spray booth on fire.

Luckily the booth was halfway clean and it burned itself out.


----------



## pottz

> *To keep it woodworking related- has anyone lost a shop in a fire? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Didn't lose it but it was close. Had Lightening direct hit The shop. I was in the house next to it. Sounded like a bomb went off. Fried variable speed on sander, soft start on chop saw, all 110 plugs, and started the spray booth on fire.
> 
> Luckily the booth was halfway clean and it burned itself out.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


man you were lucky,that coulda been a total loss.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

When the cut is 1/64th too short, and then all the "done" other pieces need to be recut.


----------



## pottz

> When the cut is 1/64th too short, and then all the "done" other pieces need to be recut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


been there done it-lol.


----------



## corelz125

I was in the pub with my wife last night and I said, "I love you."

She said, "Is that you or the beer talking?"

I replied, "It's me talking to the beer.


----------



## pottz

> I was in the pub with my wife last night and I said, "I love you."
> 
> She said, "Is that you or the beer talking?"
> 
> I replied, "It's me talking to the beer.
> 
> - corelz125


how hard was the slap? and how embarrassed was the walk of shame out the door as everyone snickered! DAMHIKT!!!-LOL.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CR125 +Many This is why you are our Jokemeister…

Petey any update on the golf?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> When the cut is 1/64th too short, and then all the "done" other pieces need to be recut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## pottz

> When the cut is 1/64th too short, and then all the "done" other pieces need to be recut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


pray for forgiveness dw ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I do pray Pottz…*










*My favorite filler is-*


----------



## pottz

make some popcorn guys this is gonna be a box office smash hit!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- *Too political for me but we will see…*

I love warning flags. Here is one for the weather.


----------



## pottz

dw by now you should know my stance on this thread,nothing is off the table,this isn't "the hour of power" this in not politically correct in any means so we dont ever flag anyone,if you feel needed to do so ask me first.am i tyrant perhaps but this thread is meant for all to speak freely as long you dont attack anyone,then you will join a long gone friend.i have no problem talking about sex,politics or religion,hell if you wanna do a politician will asking for forgiveness have at it.i dont take life too seriously,it's too short.enough said now lets get back too it.everyone that is a regular i consider a friend,dont make me change my mind.hey if it's too rough here you can go back to crickets thread,oh wait that died a long time ago.sorry cricket.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz respectfully and since this is a "forum" are we not allowed to express favor (+1) or do we not have a chance to express disfavor in a civilized manner?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz respectfully and since this is a "forum" are we not allowed to express favor (+1) or do we not have a chance to express disfavor in a civilized manner?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


absolutely,didn't i just say that,maybe i mislead.as long as we all agree to disagree it's all good buddy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz- *Too political for me but we will see…*
> 
> I love warning flags. Here is one for the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Here's one for heat, much more accurate


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

All is good here and you are my "Pottz"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Amazon workforce to hit one million after pandemic hiring spree*










https://www.yahoo.com/news/amazon-workforce-hit-one-million-173447157.html

This is a reality of where the "jobs" are… to be young and vibrant… Does Amazon drug test their drivers?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Sally's threat: 'Potentially historic' floods, fierce winds*









*
I hope that all goes well…*
*


----------



## DS

I've been pondering climate change lately.

If Elon Musk thinks he can warm up Mars for humans by detonating a few nuclear bombs, what effect did the 1500+ nuclear bomb tests that were conducted have on Earth's climate?

Nuclear Global Warming is never mentioned in the news. But the hairspray propellant that my mom used when I was a child, seems to the villain that gets more blame.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Plasticwood??? Seriously? Sacriledge - violation or mistreatment of a sacred object!



> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I've been pondering climate change lately.
> 
> If Elon Musk thinks he can warm up Mars for humans by detonating a few nuclear bombs, what effect did the 1500+ nuclear bomb tests that were conducted have on Earth's climate?
> 
> Nuclear Global Warming is never mentioned in the news. But the hairspray propellant that my mom used when I was a child, seems to the villain that gets more blame.
> 
> - DS


Ahh Aquanet, used to love the smell of that stuff. Nice for catching a little buzz before school.

I think it was the cloroflourocarbons/refrigerants that were said to cause the depletion of ozone. Remember back when the ozone hole was the doomsday bringer of death? That was back when we were supposed to be going into another ice-age.

An interesting guy to listen to on the subject of climate is Randall Carlson. Not a "conspiracy" guy; he mostly talks about ice-ages, meteor impacts, and catastrophic floods.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 16000 Woodworking Plans
> For more CLICK HERE
> 
> - Victor0057


Oh yeah! 2,000,000 Woodworking Plans *CLICK HERE*



> Morning LJ s
> 
> Up at 5am. Got to play some golf. What are you up to today?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Nothing outdoors. Visibility is 1.5 miles and unhealthy air. I heard from a cousin in Moscow Idaho. Visibility 1/4 mile and hazardous air. It is even nasty inside the house. Ash covering like dust. He said he saw smoke columns everyday during the wheat harvest. Hot bearings and exhaust pipes were igniting the stubble.

I have been working on my propane violation documentation and fire code with the trees too close to the house and shed. Of course, they are cedar, one of the most flammable and effective fire hazards they could plant. I am trying to find out if there is any negligent arson laws that can be used. NM and MT and another state seem to have them. I do not believe WA's is applicable. WA covers all criminal activity, corruption and incompetent politicians very well. It is like an impenetrable fort around their negligent and wicked ways. I am hoping the federal law provides for it.

I think I will send the local fire marshal a notice that if there is an event here, their previous support of city stupidity places them in conflict of interest for investigation of any brush fire that burns the house due to the tree violation or any event involving a propane explosion due to their support of the barriers prohibited by the code. I other words, I want their cover-up potential noted in the public records. I want to be able to rest in peace if these [email protected][email protected]$ are prosecuted. She claims to have one of the top trained fire investigators in the state. If they cannot identify and understand the risks as documented, how will they ever identify them forensically?

My poor granddaddy George Burgess is only preacher ever convicted as a witch. He, the others wrongfully executed at Salem with poor old Giles Cory, the only person ever executed by torture by slowing crushing him with rocks, are said to haunt Salem for the last few centuries. They are said to have burned Salem in 1914, or at least they are blamed. Corey's apparition was seen at his grave site a few hours before the fire. It started near that location.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW Golf update, boys beat the girls yesterday. We are still up 11 to 8 for the year. I broke 80 (shot 79 on Sunday) Gaged yesterday thinking about score (bad idea) to shoot 81.

I think I will get out in the shop, and clean up. That seems to get my woodworking motivation up.

TopMax keep up the propane violation fight! Not sure if was here in Fla, but a fire pit blew up, some kids got hurt. How does that happen? Bad connection it what I would think. I am very careful around propane.

It's hard to believe people burned alive other people because that thought they where a witch. (but then again not).

My new dawg George Bailey is on his back showing off his package. He must be comfortable in his new home.

There are tropical storms lined up like jets landing at JFK in the Atlantic. Sally dumped a ton of rain on Ft. Myers before is became a hurricane. Feel bad for New Orleans .


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> DW Golf update, boys beat the girls yesterday…
> - Peteybadboy


One for you golfers… The next time the ladies beat you skirts, watch this for light relief (go full screen)...
Fore !


----------



## pottz

well the air here in so cal is starting to get better,the sun is no longer just an orange globe peaking through the smoke,supposed to cool down some this weekend,we need it badly.


----------



## DS

How many 12 oz cans of hairspray with chlorofluorocarbons equals a single 5 megaton nuclear explosion?

Not saying that chlorofluorocarbons aren't bad for the environment, but, that's like a drop in the ocean when compared to nuclear bombs.

Also, the NOx3 emissions from a single rocket launch delivers multiple tons of ozone depleting chemicals directly into the ozone layer and we've launched around 22,000 of those in our history.

The 36 ounces of R-12 refrigerant in my 1972 Ford LTD (back in the day) is heavier than air and would settle into the soil rather than the go up into the ozone layer. (And usually remains contained in the ac unit)

Okay… rant over.
It's just that it seems that Climate Change is currently a political hot topic and being blamed on many things that have little to do with causing the problem. 
Not to mention, that the fossil record shows that the earth naturally cycles hot and cold every 11,000 years or so. Only, somehow, we've sped it up so it is arriving sooner. (My bet is on the nukes.)


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Pottz- *Too political for me but we will see…*
> 
> I love warning flags. Here is one for the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not at the beach but at my in-laws neighborhood pool. It was excessively hot so they were allowing *LESS* time for patrons in the water. Kinda like setting your car's engine on fire if it starts to overheat hoping to fix the problem. Yaay HOA incompetence! I'm so glad I moved away from the mistake on the lake!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Peteybadboy*, A leak can pool on the ground on a still day or in any low spot. It is so volatile a static charge from your clothing can set it off.

A friend who was moving tools in a tool box had a propane torch leak of not more than a couple cubic feet of propane explode. His shirt caught fire, his hair was gone and his face blistered and pealed for months.

This was a close call, eh?

https://www.quora.com/

"Is it true that Britain considered surrendering to Nazi Germany?

"It's more complicated than that. In late May 1940, when France was collapsing, the British War Cabinet spent two days in session. There was a proposal from Lord Halifax 'to explore German terms for a peace [through an intermediary]'.

"At that stage the War Cabinet was very small, consisting of only five people. When the proposal was put to the first vote, they voted as follows.

"For the proposal: Halifax and Chamberlain

"Against the proposal: Churchill, Attlee and Greenwood

"Chamberlain then said that if the matter were put to the vote again he would vote with the majority and that he hoped very much that Halifax would do so too. The five men then voted unanimously to continue fighting and that is what they recommended to the full Cabinet."


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

For the record, I was being sarcastic with the hairspray and ozone comments. Atmospheric nuclear testing accounted for 428 megatons, or 29,000 Hiroshimas. But that testing couldnt be correlated with the ozone depletion or the prevalence of cancer, or a whole host of other unforseen effects, now could it. Nope, didnt think so…...........



> How many 12 oz cans of hairspray with chlorofluorocarbons equals a single 5 megaton nuclear explosion?
> 
> Not saying that chlorofluorocarbons aren t bad for the environment, but, that s like a drop in the ocean when compared to nuclear bombs.
> 
> Also, the NOx3 emissions from a single rocket launch delivers multiple tons of ozone depleting chemicals directly into the ozone layer and we ve launched around 22,000 of those in our history.
> 
> The 36 ounces of R-12 refrigerant in my 1972 Ford LTD (back in the day) is heavier than air and would settle into the soil rather than the go up into the ozone layer. (And usually remains contained in the ac unit)
> 
> Okay… rant over.
> It s just that it seems that Climate Change is currently a political hot topic and being blamed on many things that have little to do with causing the problem.
> Not to mention, that the fossil record shows that the earth naturally cycles hot and cold every 11,000 years or so. Only, somehow, we ve sped it up so it is arriving sooner. (My bet is on the nukes.)
> 
> - DS


----------



## oldnovice

*Watch out, I'm back with a vengeance!*

I don't undestand the uproar over what football players are doing!
Standing locked arm in arm and/or kneeling!

Many religions kneel to show honor to their God then isn't it showing honor to our flag too?
And, just as *we have the right* to disagre with them, *they have right* to do disagree with us..

And, of course you can can disagree with me but *you will be wrong*!


----------



## pottz

> *Watch out, I m back with a vengeance!*
> 
> I don t undestand the uproar over what football players are doing!
> Standing locked arm in arm and/or kneeling!
> 
> Many religions kneel to show honor to their God then isn t it showing honor to our flag too?
> And, just as *we have the right* to disagre with what they are doing, *they have right* to do what the feel is correct.
> 
> And, of course you can can disagree with me but *you will be wrong*!
> 
> - oldnovice


welcome back,i like vengeance! shake it up oldnovice.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> How many 12 oz cans of hairspray with chlorofluorocarbons equals a single 5 megaton nuclear explosion?
> 
> Not saying that chlorofluorocarbons aren t bad for the environment, but, that s like a drop in the ocean when compared to nuclear bombs.
> 
> Also, the NOx3 emissions from a single rocket launch delivers multiple tons of ozone depleting chemicals directly into the ozone layer and we ve launched around 22,000 of those in our history.
> 
> The 36 ounces of R-12 refrigerant in my 1972 Ford LTD (back in the day) is heavier than air and would settle into the soil rather than the go up into the ozone layer. (And usually remains contained in the ac unit)
> 
> Okay… rant over.
> It s just that it seems that Climate Change is currently a political hot topic and being blamed on many things that have little to do with causing the problem.
> Not to mention, that the fossil record shows that the earth naturally cycles hot and cold every 11,000 years or so. Only, somehow, we ve sped it up so it is arriving sooner. (My bet is on the nukes.)
> 
> - DS


Nuclear has been known to cause nuclear winter since early the the cold war. That is probably why the war remained cold. Nobody will survive nuclear winter. Much more effective than global warming ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Watch out, I m back with a vengeance!*
> 
> I don t undestand the uproar over what football players are doing!
> Standing locked arm in arm and/or kneeling!
> 
> Many religions kneel to show honor to their God then isn t it showing honor to our flag too?
> And, just as *we have the right* to disagre with them, *they have right* to do disagree with us..
> 
> And, of course you can can disagree with me but *you will be wrong*!
> 
> - oldnovice


 When it comes to sports does an employee have the right to protest a social issue without express permission of the NFL? How about this scenario- does a Muslim football player have the right to interrupt a game to roll out a prayer rug on the field and pray toward mecca? You have your opinions and I have mine.


----------



## Peteybadboy

LBD that was really funny! I have got to try that on someone. I used to get my father in law with the exploding golf ball once or twice a year. (it was ALWAYs his best shot that I ruined for him) never got old.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Watch out, I m back with a vengeance!*
> 
> I don t undestand the uproar over what football players are doing!
> Standing locked arm in arm and/or kneeling!
> 
> Many religions kneel to show honor to their God then isn t it showing honor to our flag too?
> And, just as *we have the right* to disagre with them, *they have right* to do disagree with us..
> 
> And, of course you can can disagree with me but *you will be wrong*!
> 
> - oldnovice


Separation of church and state: Kneel to honor God. Stand at attention to honor our country, flag and fallen heroes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Separation of church and state: Kneel to honor God. Stand at attention to honor our country, flag and fallen heroes.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## pottz

> *Watch out, I m back with a vengeance!*
> 
> I don t undestand the uproar over what football players are doing!
> Standing locked arm in arm and/or kneeling!
> 
> Many religions kneel to show honor to their God then isn t it showing honor to our flag too?
> And, just as *we have the right* to disagre with them, *they have right* to do disagree with us..
> 
> And, of course you can can disagree with me but *you will be wrong*!
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> Separation of church and state: Kneel to honor God. Stand at attention to honor our country, flag and fallen heroes.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ive gotta agree with that,anything other is disrespect.we were thought that when i was growing up in school,the pledge of allegiance was read each morning,hand over heart.seems thats a horrible thing these days.sad people feel that way.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> *Watch out, I m back with a vengeance!*
> 
> I don t undestand the uproar over what football players are doing!
> Standing locked arm in arm and/or kneeling!
> 
> Many religions kneel to show honor to their God then isn t it showing honor to our flag too?
> And, just as *we have the right* to disagre with them, *they have right* to do disagree with us..
> 
> And, of course you can can disagree with me but *you will be wrong*!
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> Separation of church and state: Kneel to honor God. Stand at attention to honor our country, flag and fallen heroes.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ive gotta agree with that,anything other is disrespect.we were thought that when i was growing up in school,the pledge of allegiance was read each morning,hand over heart.seems thats a horrible thing these days.sad people feel that way.
> 
> - pottz


While I would NEVER kneel to our flag and have as much US patriotism as the next guy, this is the land of the free. We have to accept different beliefs other than our own.

With that said, athletes are employees. If they do something detrimental to the company, consequences may occur.


----------



## pottz

if we dont like players disrespecting the flag we have the power to turn the game off,as many i know have.when the ratings drop maybe then that crap will stop.personally id rather be in the shop doing something constructive.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> if we dont like players disrespecting the flag we have the power to turn the game off,as many i know have.when the ratings drop maybe then that crap will stop.personally id rather be in the shop doing something constructive.
> 
> - pottz


+1 Pottz and welcome back Old_Novice- I am glad that you got that duct tape off your fingers- Different opinions but yet we share woodworking and the love it brings us… Looking forward to your next post.


----------



## pottz

i do agree with cw though that flag stands for your free right to respect or disrespect,or even walk on and burn it if you want,but ill have no respect for you for doing it.


----------



## oldnovice

> Separation of church and state: Kneel to honor God. Stand at attention to honor our country, flag and fallen heroes.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*So why do people kneel at graves and many even cry?*

They must be disrespectin those in the grave!

When I visited my father in law's grave in the *Netherlands American Cemetery and Memorial* I saw many people kneeling, some even crying, and some kneeling in prayer?

And, as always you are wrong and I am right …... *funny emoji here*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Separation of church and state: Kneel to honor God. Stand at attention to honor our country, flag and fallen heroes.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *So why do people kneel at graves and many even cry?*
> 
> They must be disrespectin those in the grave!
> 
> When I visited my father in law s grave in the *Netherlands American Cemetery and Memorial* I saw many people kneeling, some even crying, and some kneeling in prayer?
> 
> And, as always you are wrong and I am right …... *funny emoji here*!
> 
> - oldnovice


;-)) ;-)) Graves are a time for prayer. We want them to make it to Heaven don't we?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *So why do people kneel at graves and many even cry?*
> 
> *They must be disrespectin those in the grave!*
> 
> - oldnovice


O_N- we are both survivors of the loss of children. How a person mourns at a grave varies- from kneeling, crying, or even having a picnic…










https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/picnic-in-cemeteries-america


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*part 2*



















*Again it is personal …*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

* but Vasquez was watching a TV show on a phone just before the accident.*
*
Woman indicted in Tempe self-driving Uber accident that killed pedestrian*

https://ktar.com/story/3566799/woman-indicted-in-tempe-self-driving-uber-accident-that-killed-pedestrian/

This is what happens when putting faith in AI. My CNC has opened my experiences into programming the machine. I am sure D_S has some good stories…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> * but Vasquez was watching a TV show on a phone just before the accident.*
> *
> Woman indicted in Tempe self-driving Uber accident that killed pedestrian*
> 
> https://ktar.com/story/3566799/woman-indicted-in-tempe-self-driving-uber-accident-that-killed-pedestrian/
> 
> This is what happens when putting faith in AI. My CNC has opened my experiences into programming the machine. I am sure DS has some good stories…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I wonder how AI will drive semis over mountain passes in the winter. Or, even the icy continental highways? Should be an interesting experiment.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

In Copenhagen there is a graveyard, Assistens Cemetary, in the center of the northern section of the city. This is where H.C. Anderson and Niels Bohr are buried. The locals use the cemetary as a park, sunbathe, picnic, and yoga there. And then, all the Japanese tourists visit there to see H.C. Anderson´s grave.

We still keep an apartment in Copenhagen, about 3 min. from this spot.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Now I know who Neils Bohr is. I have never been to Copenhagen.

I stand for the flag. It's my choice. I do whish for a united country.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


ive been drunk for the last 6 months from using so much hand sanitizer-lol.


----------



## DS

> * but Vasquez was watching a TV show on a phone just before the accident.*
> *
> Woman indicted in Tempe self-driving Uber accident that killed pedestrian*
> 
> https://ktar.com/story/3566799/woman-indicted-in-tempe-self-driving-uber-accident-that-killed-pedestrian/
> 
> This is what happens when putting faith in AI. My CNC has opened my experiences into programming the machine. I am sure DS has some good stories…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Negligent Homicide seems appropriate. 
She clearly was not taking responsibility for driving a car she was being paid to supervise.

As for CNC machines, they don't even attempt to "think" or make decisions. They just execute code.
Bad code = bad result. Good code = good result.

Maybe one day computers will do our thinking for us. In the meantime our jobs are safe from AI


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yelp data shows 60% of business closures due to the coronavirus pandemic are now permanent*
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/16/yelp-data-shows-60percent-of-business-closures-due-to-the-coronavirus-pandemic-are-now-permanent.html


----------



## pottz

> *Yelp data shows 60% of business closures due to the coronavirus pandemic are now permanent*
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/16/yelp-data-shows-60percent-of-business-closures-due-to-the-coronavirus-pandemic-are-now-permanent.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah thats a huge number.im doing everything i can to help our fav restaurant survive,from going more often to sending him more business.luckily he's been around for 28 years and pretty debt free.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 I thought of you and your support for helping guys out…


----------



## corelz125

Woodbutcher good to see you around again posting in the off topic threads


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Woodbutcher good to see you around again posting in the off topic threads
> 
> - corelz125


Thanks! Been busy with other things. Not one to do the verbal sparring, not to say I don't have thoughts on topic. Just don't have the desire for the drama.

Still I do enjoy it, very entertaining.


----------



## pottz

> Woodbutcher good to see you around again posting in the off topic threads
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Thanks! Been busy with other things. Not one to do the verbal sparring, not to say I don t have thoughts on topic. Just don t have the desire for the drama.
> 
> Still I do enjoy it, very entertaining.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


hey it's all fun until someone loses an eye! hey anyone seen my eye patch! ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


you kill me sometimes. ;-)


----------



## corelz125

> Woodbutcher good to see you around again posting in the off topic threads
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Thanks! Been busy with other things. Not one to do the verbal sparring, not to say I don t have thoughts on topic. Just don t have the desire for the drama.
> 
> Still I do enjoy it, very entertaining.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


You always used to be involved in a lot of our old friend Ricks posts. Have you heard from him lately?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*To move on to Corona Crazy… Oregon State Troopers ain't playing around with Antifa*- enjoy the video




*
+1 for law and order…*

*Why this video pertains to wood- if you watch… law enforcement rescues a wood pallet!*


----------



## pottz

> *To move on to Corona Crazy… Oregon State Troopers ain't playing around with Antifa*- enjoy the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> +1 for law and order…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> *To move on to Corona Crazy… Oregon State Troopers ain't playing around with Antifa*- enjoy the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> +1 for law and order…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


about time they had enough of that s#$t.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Kindness…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> You always used to be involved in a lot of our old friend Ricks posts. Have you heard from him lately?
> 
> - corelz125


I have, he posts regularly here as best I know. Have made comments recently on some of the threads he did. Sometimes to just reinforce what he says or add my own 2 cents worth.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*woodbutcherbynight- enjoy add a thought or regardless it is good to see that your still around…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> * but Vasquez was watching a TV show on a phone just before the accident.*
> *
> Woman indicted in Tempe self-driving Uber accident that killed pedestrian*
> 
> https://ktar.com/story/3566799/woman-indicted-in-tempe-self-driving-uber-accident-that-killed-pedestrian/
> 
> This is what happens when putting faith in AI. My CNC has opened my experiences into programming the machine. I am sure DS has some good stories…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Negligent Homicide seems appropriate. *
> She clearly was not taking responsibility for driving a car she was being paid to supervise.
> 
> As for CNC machines, they don't even attempt to "think" or make decisions. They just execute code.
> Bad code = bad result. Good code = good result.
> 
> Maybe one day computers will do our thinking for us. In the meantime our jobs are safe from AI
> 
> - DS


I'm looking for a Negligent Homicide angle for these lying [email protected][email protected]$ here in the local fire department and city who claim everything met standards when it was installed. The closest is the wild fire hazard on the house. It was about a decade too late. I saw the Congressional report on Boeing came out today. Muilenburg took 60 million when he was fired. Our mayor is an ex-financial Boeing financial manager. Too bad they don't hang Muilenburg for the 346 he killed. Hard to tell how many the mayor will get. They are building houses as close as 7 feet apart. Guaranteed to burn the development flat when resources are scarce and fire is the number one secondary concern during an earthquake.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *woodbutcherbynight- enjoy add a thought or regardless it is good to see that your still around…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Some are more equal than others-- Animal Farm.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Some are more equal than others-- Animal Farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1 *2 legs good 4 legs better…*


----------



## pottz

> You always used to be involved in a lot of our old friend Ricks posts. Have you heard from him lately?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I have, he posts regularly here as best I know. Have made comments recently on some of the threads he did. Sometimes to just reinforce what he says or add my own 2 cents worth.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


if your talking about richard? his last post was christmas day last year,havn't heard from him since.


----------



## bandit571

Origin Shaper thread? OP is Rich.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm curious to see if this thread interrelationship will work. Hold on tight, here we go!



> ... thank all the jocks who have tolerated me,including cricket who im sure ive tested here patience and understanding…
> - pottz
> 
> Just goes to prove your *Yankee* laws are too tolerant and sentencing far too lenient.
> 
> You re an acceptable old stick *pottzy*... even for a *Bosch* user… and your 5 rings sit bad, but fit rather well,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Even worse here on the Left Coast. We have gubbermint sponsored criminals returned to society as soon a possible. Our county executive wanted catch and release without booking but the public had had enough, they still vote for the idiots but they would not accept catch and release. They have to go to court for bail. If they can't afford bail, then they let them go anyway. It doesn't matter if they come back to court. If they do they will be given probation.

The judge release this lowlife to kill. That is common practice here. They released 2 illegal immigrants with felony records rather than give them to Immigration to deport. One was a rapist so he killed his victim in retaliation for testifying in court. The other home invaded an 80 year old woman, killed her and stole her car. A few days later he killed a 42 year old man to steal his truck. Anyways, this woman lost her husband to the pandemic. "There were other concerns about Maddy's release, according to criminal records. Maddy had been arrested 30 times before for crimes such as assaulting a police officer, domestic violence, theft and trafficking in stolen property. In addition, Maddy frequently scoffed at court mandates by failing to show up for hearings. On 43 occasions, records show he failed to appear when it was mandatory to do so."

https://www.king5.com/article/news/investigations/suspect-in-crash-that-killed-whidbey-island-man-had-been-released-early-from-jail-due-to-coronavirus/281-5f028fda-ec22-455b-a8fb-0a9e3eef655d

This guy is probably in trouble. Homeowner fed up with crime. He shot in self-defense. The criminal probably has a long state sponsored criminal history. I asked the 911 operator one night during my decade of thieves attacking my work truck if I did a citizen's arrest would they come pick him up since they don't do anything else. I got one h*** of a lecture on being arrested if I damaged one of their precious lowlife drug addicts just trying to steal enough to continue his habit. This homeowner will get the book thrown at him. Nearly 30 years in business I concluded the WA State Law is nothing more than a full employment act to provide billable hours for attorneys. It has nothing to do with justice, right and wrong, protecting the public from criminals, it is a Billable Hours Act. This homeowner probably has assets to support the system ;-(

https://komonews.com/news/local/argument-over-loud-music-leads-to-shooting-in-gig-harbor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Success! ;-) Just thought I would add evidence in case anyone is wondering why God has started to burn the Left Coast.


----------



## bigblockyeti

All that's needed now is a delivery of brimstone to the left coast!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

He cleansed the earth before. Too bad the Devil has so much influence today. Hopefully burning the Left Coast will wake everyone else up before it is too late. I have always taken safety seriously. Natural habit I suppose growing up on a farm and being an electrician. Normal procedure was working a lot of things hot before OSHA. I never look back leaving town for obvious reasons.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This sucks. I knew they were up to no good, but not that wicked. Robber Barons seem to be out preforming the 19th century Robber Barons. Where is Teddy Roosevelt when I could use him?

"The Top 1% of Americans Have Taken $50 Trillion From the Bottom 90%-And That's Made the U.S. Less Secure"

https://time.com/5888024/50-trillion-income-inequality-america/


----------



## corelz125

While examining his lady patient, the doctor tells her: "Your heart, lungs, pulse & BP are fine.

Now let me see that little thing which gets you ladies into all kinds of trouble."

The lady started taking off her clothes…..

Doctor, stopping her: "No! No! Please put on your clothes. Just show me your tongue."


----------



## pottz

> While examining his lady patient, the doctor tells her: "Your heart, lungs, pulse & BP are fine.
> 
> Now let me see that little thing which gets you ladies into all kinds of trouble."
> 
> The lady started taking off her clothes…..
> 
> Doctor, stopping her: "No! No! Please put on your clothes. Just show me your tongue."
> 
> - corelz125


good one,youve been kinda quiet inthe joke dept.lately.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

This one is long but they guy was really upset his 1st day as new Supervisor at our base in Iraq.

A copy of an email the new supervisor sent to the old one in Iraq.

Ken,

Thanks for the letter you left in the drawer. Helpful info to be sure. Things do runs smooth here, great crew you put together. Few things I wanted to inquire about though. Specifically where do you find Gunny and Don? These two are lunatics! Purple camouflage pants, pink shirts, Seriously? Gunny walks around with the John Wayne swagger and wears armor all day in the heat? He has 9 clips on his gun belt, said his belt will not hold anymore. What kind of action do we get here? The way that hand hovers over his pistol it's like he expects a gunfight at dawn. I was informed by the office staff that they call these two the "Purple Brothers". According to them it's best to leave them be. The big guy will turn you into a pretzel and the little runt will shoot you. Afterward they will smoke cigars. Okay???

My first foreman's meeting and we ran into a language issue with one of the Bosnians. So I try to speak slowly and Gunny steps in and speaks Russian? Not in his file I could find. Then he waves his hands in the air and says the Bosnians understand now. So I ask how many languages do you speak? He says three, English, Russian and pictures.

After the meeting I asked him for a word, he tells me $50, $75 if it is a word sexual in nature? Okay so I get it he and this Don guy are the class clowns. I ask him for a tour and we walked all over this AO, okay he knows his stuff so I see why you kept him here. Odd you have so many different duties assigned to him but hey he has it under control. He then asks me how close to the action I like to be, told him as far away as possible. So he shows me a bunker, 27 I think, and says this one is mine. Maybe don't use it I tend to draw fire at times. I had no words for this.

Off to the Tire shop I meet up with, Don, or Tire 1. Guys are changing tires and I watched for a few minutes all seemed okay. I ask where Don is and they say Gunny's office. Walk all the way back to find Don and Gunny making a sign, laughing. Temptation Tim's Topless Tavern it says. Looking around these two have Hi Mom signs, gone fishing, something in Russian I assume, Future Home of Walmart, YOU MISSED???

So back to my office to get morning paperwork done and suddenly over the radio I hear Gunny quoting a bible verse. Then Don gives one and mentions Moses took a left at the Trailer shop last week. Looked up callsigns, no Moses. Got up and went out to find Safety Department making their rounds through the AO so was tied up for an hour. Finally get back to see Gunny and inquire what is with the bible verses. Says it came to him in a vision. Just like that, straight faced. Asked the Shop Foreman Frank when that started and he says oh when they spot Safety Guys they start that stuff, no big deal. Gunny is tied into their radio channel he knows when they are coming. How did this happen? Even I can't get that channel on my radio.

Interesting lot so far. Lastly I have a question. How did Gunny get the callsign, "Death's Hand"? Office staff was not so helpful on this one, all Tijuana said was you'll see. What does he do?

Anything else I should know about?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No! No! Please put on your clothes. Just show me your tongue."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *good one,youve been kinda quiet inthe joke dept.lately.*
> 
> - pottz


*Do we need a new Jokemeister contest if so am I still out of contention?*


----------



## pottz

> No! No! Please put on your clothes. Just show me your tongue."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *good one,youve been kinda quiet inthe joke dept.lately.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Do we need a new Jokemeister contest if so am I still out of contention?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the meister title has a rein of 1 year,then we will reevaluate and possibly choose a new meister.and all will be eligible.


----------



## pottz

thats if were all still here ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OK tthe Jokemeister is secure but what if should something happens to you? Who is anointed to hold the "nuclear suitcase"? or the infamous "block button" or this


----------



## pottz

im sorry dw but that is classified.but i can say it's someone high ranking within my circle of confidants.lets just say i wouldn't make shrimp on the bar-b jokes !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

These are so ridiculous I hope they are joking ;-(( We already are experiencing an exponential increase in chronic crime.

Defunding KCSO (King County Sheriff's Office) Would 'Create a Perfect Storm' for Public Safety

https://auburnexaminer.com/dunn-defunding-kcso-would-create-a-perfect-storm-for-public-safety/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=dunn-defunding-kcso-would-create-a-perfect-storm-for-public-safety&utm_source=Auburn+Examiner&utm_campaign=7c1d2f1bd1-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_17939e50a6-7c1d2f1bd1-61618221

Rantz: Seattle lawyers upset feds prosecuting arsonists at 'peaceful protests'

https://mynorthwest.com/2160461/rantz-seattle-lawyers-upset-feds-prosecuting-arsonists-peaceful-protests/

Rantz: Seattle-area schools tell 2nd graders cops are racist, push left-wing activism

https://mynorthwest.com/2163901/rantz-washington-schools-pushing-anti-police-curriculum-second-graders/


----------



## MSquared

Pottz - I was slammed with Plagiarism. I'm out. But even Bob Hope, Milton Berle and Rodney Dangerfield admit plagiarism. Who hasn't 'borrowed' a joke? Unless you're a joke writer…..Some people have no sense of humor!


----------



## pottz

> Pottz - I was slammed with Plagiarism. I m out. But even Bob Hope, Milton Berle and Rodney Dangerfield admit plagiarism. Who hasn t borrowed a joke? Unless you re a joke writer…..Some people have no sense of humor!
> 
> - MSquared


m what happened?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Martha Stewart a patron for woodworking and crafts *-America's foremost domestic goddess was well prepared for many months spent at home.










Martha Stewart is putting her name behind a new line of CBD products, including pâte de fruit (shown here on a necklace she strung together). "I pop 20 of them and just feel OK," she said, "but some of my friends do two and feel high."

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/17/style/martha-stewart-at-home.html?surface=most-popular&fellback=false&req_id=877888536&algo=top_conversion&imp_id=386301805&action=click&module=Most%20Popular&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz - I was slammed with Plagiarism. I m out. But even Bob Hope, Milton Berle and Rodney Dangerfield admit plagiarism. Who hasn t borrowed a joke? Unless you re a joke writer…..Some people have no sense of humor!
> 
> - MSquared


If I remember some "banter on plagiarism " ( in LumberJocks forum you are in a forum ) In days past it was like the old West… After a few gunfights and should you still be alive then you come back- go away- or Crickett bans you. I don't remember anyone being banned here for plagiarism…

Should you leave then we'll say that he "Ducked out"…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> im sorry dw but that is classified.but i can say it s someone high ranking within my circle of confidants.lets just say i wouldn t make shrimp on the bar-b jokes !
> 
> - pottz


and also not to add Duck-on the-bar-b jokes or images-

Just in- Could there be a leadership merger?


----------



## pottz

> *Martha Stewart a patron for woodworking and crafts *-America's foremost domestic goddess was well prepared for many months spent at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martha Stewart is putting her name behind a new line of CBD products, including pâte de fruit (shown here on a necklace she strung together). "I pop 20 of them and just feel OK," she said, "but some of my friends do two and feel high."
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/17/style/martha-stewart-at-home.html?surface=most-popular&fellback=false&req_id=877888536&algo=top_conversion&imp_id=386301805&action=click&module=Most%20Popular&pgtype=Homepage
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh yeah ill bet she likes cbd and lsd and whatever will take you to new levels-lol.


----------



## pottz

> im sorry dw but that is classified.but i can say it s someone high ranking within my circle of confidants.lets just say i wouldn t make shrimp on the bar-b jokes !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> and also not to add Duck-on the-bar-b jokes or images-
> 
> Just in- Could there be a leadership merger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


never,i told you dw im a tyrant,a dictator.it will take a bloody coup.plus i have shot guns to hunt ducks-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

GOT MY MASK ON ;-) I'M WATCHING YOU GUYS!


----------



## pottz

> GOT MY MASK ON ;-) I M WATCHING YOU GUYS!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


the 12ga. is locked and loaded bob,i prefer and over and under.love a good duck hunt.shame it's not the season,i hate to poach-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have shot ducks in self defense in Idaho corn fields. When they decide to feed, you had better be out of the way!


----------



## pottz

> I have shot ducks in self defense in Idaho corn fields. When they decide to feed, you had better be out of the way!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i know of ducks that feed on vino,and let me tell ya,you dont want to get in the way either!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

LB and I were hunting pheasants in a neighbor's field. He came out and told us we had plenty of pheasants on dad's place. It was an adjacent farm. We never bothered to go there again. It was the only place in neighborhood we weren't welcome to hunt.

A year or 2 later we had a wet fall. The Idaho gumbo hard pan is like ice when it is wet. The farmers were waiting for it to dry or freeze to pick corn. He came out one day when we got off the school bus. It stopped at his corner and we walked 3/8 mile home. He said we should hunt ducks in his corn field. When they land in standing corn, it flattens it in a few days and will be impossible to pick.

We never shot many ducks unless we knew someone who wanted them. Too much of a PIA to pluck. Pheasants were easy to skin. Took about a minute to clean one and about a day to clean a duck. One evening just before milking we got our limit, about 2 dozen. We were shooting in self-defense as they invaded the field. We gave a couple to a neighbor on the way to the house. Milked and did our chores, then headed to town. We stopped and gave a few away. We finally got to Nampa about 9. We took them to the home of a salesman in the auto store who wanted all I could bring him. We had about a dozen or maybe 14. He and his wife were about to go to bed, but he wanted them. Next time I saw him he said no more ducks ever! He and his wife were up all night cleaning ducks ;-))

That wet fall was probably the same year we saw Hay Boyd digging sugar beets in the mud as the school bus past his place. The beet digger was fine being pulled by a D-8 Cat. The conveyor belt loaded them into a deuce and a half 6 wheel drive surplus Army truck. It was being pulled by a D-8 Cat and being pushed by a D-8 Cat ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW I lived in Katona NY, Martha saved an old farm and built a beautiful place.(current TV studio I think) She was my neighbor. Nice lady.

Topmax, my 97 year old uncle, worked his fathers farm in NJ. a story from him….. They lent their work horse to another farmer, they got paid in pansy seeds. They sold the flowers in the spring for 25 cents for a flat of 6 or 12. That was a big money maker for them. That farm was next to the Curtis Wright plant. (1930s is my guess)

I'm going to build a table today. I screwed up yesterday cutting a board to short. Which reminds me, I had News Corp as an account, I was told Rupert Murdoch would say "Burry your mistakes" that does not mean hide them, it means forget it and move on. I'm still trying to do that. Rupert opened the door for me one day 6th ave nyc. So that makes him a nice guy to me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Click this link about 5 seconds before noon:


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Click this link about 5 seconds before noon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


My days in Detroit they used to blast on the 1st Saturday of the month.


----------



## pottz

air raid sirens were a part of life when i was a kid,we never knew when the real one was gonna scream.


----------



## corelz125

This one has been around a little while but a few added onto it.

The results of some very recent research from a renowned and illustrious educational institution have conclusively and shockingly revealed that, contrary to all expectations and hopes, there are 7 kinds of sex. Here are the findings of this groundbreaking study:

The 1st kind of sex is called: Smurf Sex
This kind of sex happens when you first meet someone, and you both have sex until you are blue in the face.

The 2nd kind of sex is called: Kitchen Sex
This is when you have been with your partner for a short time, and you are so needy you will have sex anywhere, even in the kitchen.

The 3rd kind of sex is called: Bedroom Sex
This is when you have been with your partner for a long time. Your sex has gotten routine, and you usually have sex only in your bedroom.

The 4th kind of sex is called: Hallway Sex
This is when you have been with your partner for too long. When you pass each other in the hallway you both say "screw you."

The 5th kind of sex is called: Religious Sex
Which means you get nun in the morning, nun in the afternoon, and nun at night (very popular).

The 6th kind is called: Courtroom Sex
This is when you cannot stand your wife any more. She takes you to court and screws you in front of everyone.
And, last, but not least:

The 7th kind of sex is called: Social Security Sex.
You get a little each month. But not enough to enjoy yourself!


----------



## pottz

> This one has been around a little while but a few added onto it.
> 
> The results of some very recent research from a renowned and illustrious educational institution have conclusively and shockingly revealed that, contrary to all expectations and hopes, there are 7 kinds of sex. Here are the findings of this groundbreaking study:
> 
> The 1st kind of sex is called: Smurf Sex
> This kind of sex happens when you first meet someone, and you both have sex until you are blue in the face.
> 
> The 2nd kind of sex is called: Kitchen Sex
> This is when you have been with your partner for a short time, and you are so needy you will have sex anywhere, even in the kitchen.
> 
> The 3rd kind of sex is called: Bedroom Sex
> This is when you have been with your partner for a long time. Your sex has gotten routine, and you usually have sex only in your bedroom.
> 
> The 4th kind of sex is called: Hallway Sex
> This is when you have been with your partner for too long. When you pass each other in the hallway you both say "screw you."
> 
> The 5th kind of sex is called: Religious Sex
> Which means you get nun in the morning, nun in the afternoon, and nun at night (very popular).
> 
> The 6th kind is called: Courtroom Sex
> This is when you cannot stand your wife any more. She takes you to court and screws you in front of everyone.
> And, last, but not least:
> 
> The 7th kind of sex is called: Social Security Sex.
> You get a little each month. But not enough to enjoy yourself!
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO,hey ive done most if not all of those.i miss the ones on the bathroom floor though,early years.did the car sex once just because,well ya gotta at least once,way overrated.now it's more religious sex!


----------



## pottz

hey where is everybody tonight,all out on a date i guess?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> hey where is everybody tonight,all out on a date i guess?
> 
> - pottz


#1, then 4, then 2…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> air raid sirens were a part of life when i was a kid,we never knew when the real one was gonna scream.
> 
> - pottz


Everyday at noon when I was a kid in school. We were too far from town to hear it at home. Any other time called the volunteer firemen.

*corelz125* LMAO


----------



## pottz

damn bob of all the guys here i thought for sure youd be on a date night,although i dont know where the hell we'd go?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I thought that the Jokemeister crossed flag line, which I did not do…*










Pottz- Corona Crazy is shy 300 post's to 5,000 posts thus I hope that people will try to refrain from the standards of the site…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Not sanctioned by Pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Click this link about 5 seconds before noon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1 Yes the memories and "duck and dive"*


----------



## pottz

> *I thought that the Jokemeister crossed flag line, which I did not do…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz- Corona Crazy is shy 300 post s to 5,000 posts thus I hope that people will try to refrain from the standards of the site…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw please make your point? the jokemeister has special prvileges granted to him from authorities higher than you you or i !!!


----------



## pottz

> Click this link about 5 seconds before noon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *+1 Yes the memories and "duck and dive"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


damn ducks never when to get their ass out of here-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> damn bob of all the guys here i thought for sure youd be on a date night,although i dont know where the hell we d go?
> 
> - pottz


We were, but it was only to the drive in for a burger and shake. No where else to go ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sad day when we need to bring back the death penalty to save innocent lives.

https://www.king5.com/article/news/investigations/suspect-in-crash-that-killed-whidbey-island-man-had-been-released-early-from-jail-due-to-coronavirus/281-5f028fda-ec22-455b-a8fb-0a9e3eef655d?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=5%20Things%20-%20Saturday%209192020&utm_content=5%20Things%20-%20Saturday%209192020+Preview+CID_8ba85c478a51222ff91f02bb9da78fd4&utm_source=tegna%20email%20newsletter&utm_term=deadly%20crash&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=5%20Things%20-%20Saturday%209192020&utm_content=5%20Things%20-%20Saturday%209192020+CID_8ba85c478a51222ff91f02bb9da78fd4&utm_source=tegna%20email%20newsletter&utm_term=READ%20MORE


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A Priest, an Atheist, and a Secret Service Agent discuss the Truth.

The Priest says that you must believe things you cannot see.

The Atheist says you should believe only things you can see.

The Agent says that you should not believe the things you do see.


----------



## pottz

> A Priest, an Atheist, and a Secret Service Agent discuss the Truth.
> 
> The Priest says that you must believe things you cannot see.
> 
> The Atheist says you should believe only things you can see.
> 
> The Agent says that you should not believe the things you do see.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


good one,and true.


----------



## corelz125

My wife told me to go to the doctors and get some of those tablets that "help" you get an erection.

You should of seen her face when I came back and tossed her some diet pills.

I'm still looking for a place to live.


----------



## Peteybadboy

corelz that is a good one.

Watching the U.S. Open. If Wolff wins he will be the 2nd first time winner of the US Open. The other was Francis Quiment, 107 year ago on the same date. (unusual because the open is played on Fathers day). I lived 20 miles north. I have played Winged foot several times. If you watch notice the large trees, including a huge ELM. I think on 4th hole just off the green. The original Great ELM was off the 18th green. It died of Dutch elm disease. I'm trying to find out if anything was build from the timber and in the club house.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My wife told me to go to the doctors and get some of those tablets that "help" you get an erection.
> 
> You should of seen her face when I came back and tossed her some diet pills.
> 
> I'm still looking for a place to live.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> My wife told me to go to the doctors and get some of those tablets that "help" you get an erection.
> 
> You should of seen her face when I came back and tossed her some diet pills.
> 
> I'm still looking for a place to live.
> 
> - corelz125


thats great


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## pottz

kinda like when i cut a 3"x3" block of wood on my table saw with the blade fully raised pushing it through with my bare hand,some might call that crazy.i think i know what im doing…..... ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> corelz that is a good one.
> 
> The original Great ELM was off the 18th green. It died of Dutch elm disease. I m trying to find out if anything was build from the timber and in the club house.
> 
> - Peteybadboy












This is all I could find…

https://www.seconduse.com/inventory/items/531974-T/dutch-elm-lumber-10/
Dutch Elm Lumber
$ 70.00
Dutch Elm rough cut lumber with circular sawn face marks throughout the cut. This is a rare find after historical die off's from Dutch Elm Disease called for thinning in urban forestry across the states in the 1920's and 1930's. This stable lumber was milled 60+ years ago and has sat in dry storage ever since.

ITEM: 531974-T

LOCATION: Tacoma

RACK: RACK F21

QUANTITY: 1

THICKNESS: 2 in.
WIDTH: 6 in.
LENGTH: 103 in.
TIME IN STOCK: More than 1 month

CONDITION: Good

JOB NUMBER: 519J4574


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My wife told me to go to the doctors and get some of those tablets that "help" you get an erection.
> 
> You should of seen her face when I came back and tossed her some diet pills.
> 
> I'm still looking for a place to live.
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO



> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That pretty well sums up the way of the world ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Is anybody else here having Internet service problems with your carrier? I use Cox and I am getting rolling "shut downs" . Does anybody have a satellite-based provider vs what I am using now fiber optic?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We have more spotty issues and slower since everyone got online to work at home. We are on Comcast cable.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

TopMax- Thx… I am trying to contact Cox- phone forgets it- text a rep forget it- an e-mail to corporate forget it.
My next step is trying to contact the FCC …


----------



## pottz

> TopMax- Thx… I am trying to contact Cox- phone forgets it- text a rep forget it- an e-mail to corporate forget it.
> My next step is trying to contact the FCC …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


good luck dw,my wife was on hold for over 3 hours friday to talk to the dmv.insane.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

To Pottz and others- We are entering an age of when they don't want to talk to you!!!! or even offer an e-mail contact to where you can type a question. Now the DMV always has been a hassle for me over the decades…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*2020 football season- I tried for a few minutes… but it was like something made of silicon… *

*Carson Wentz gets booed despite Eagles having no fans in the stadium*

One of the more interesting aspects of the 2020 season is the fact there are no fans in the majority of the stadiums. To counter this, broadcasts have been using fake crowd noise to simulate what fans would sound like if they were there.


----------



## pottz

well dw thats up to whoever signs the pay check,if the boss says shut your mouth and your makin 20 mil a year,and if your smart,you shut your mouth !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TopMax- Thx… I am trying to contact Cox- phone forgets it- text a rep forget it- an e-mail to corporate forget it.
> My next step is trying to contact the FCC …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> good luck dw,my wife was on hold for over 3 hours friday to talk to the dmv.insane.
> 
> - pottz


Everyone has had higher than normal call volumes every time I call for the last decade. = 45 minutes to 1 hour on hold. They tell me to go to their website. If I could get the problem addressed on their website I would not be calling! ;-((

Now with the C-19 excuse the new norm will be a minimum of 3 hours on hold ;-((

I ordered a PVC tool to save the plumbing fitting under the sink. They sent 1 1/4 instead of 1 1/2. I called them to talk about sending a new one since the replacement process is up to 3 days to approve, a week's shipping time, a couple days at the plant and a week's shipping time to get the replacement. I was on hold for 15 or 20 minutes. Rather than sit there with the phone at my ear for up to an hour, I put it on speaker and fiddle with the web on my laptop.

Of course they have an annoying announcement every couple minutes how much they value my business. They finally answered, I hollered "Hello" at the phone and picked it up. Nobody there! They had hung up within a few seconds!

This is where Amazon is good. I order the proper size again. Started the return process for the wrong one. The new one may be here before I get the return approved. Hopefully they send the right size this time???


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*TopMax welcome to the new normal +1*


----------



## pottz

> TopMax- Thx… I am trying to contact Cox- phone forgets it- text a rep forget it- an e-mail to corporate forget it.
> My next step is trying to contact the FCC …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> good luck dw,my wife was on hold for over 3 hours friday to talk to the dmv.insane.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Everyone has had higher than normal call volumes every time I call for the last decade. = 45 minutes to 1 hour on hold. They tell me to go to their website. If I could get the problem addressed on their website I would not be calling! ;-((
> 
> Now with the C-19 excuse the new norm will be a minimum of 3 hours on hold ;-((
> 
> I ordered a PVC tool to save the plumbing fitting under the sink. They sent 1 1/4 instead of 1 1/2. I called them to talk about sending a new one since the replacement process is up to 3 days to approve, a week s shipping time, a couple days at the plant and a week s shipping time to get the replacement. I was on hold for 15 or 20 minutes. Rather than sit there with the phone at my ear for up to an hour, I put it on speaker and fiddle with the web on my laptop.
> 
> Of course they have an annoying announcement every couple minutes how much they value my business. They finally answered, I hollered "Hello" at the phone and picked it up. Nobody there! They had hung up within a few seconds!
> 
> This is where Amazon is good. I order the proper size again. Started the return process for the wrong one. The new one may be here before I get the return approved. Hopefully they send the right size this time???
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor





> TopMax- Thx… I am trying to contact Cox- phone forgets it- text a rep forget it- an e-mail to corporate forget it.
> My next step is trying to contact the FCC …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> good luck dw,my wife was on hold for over 3 hours friday to talk to the dmv.insane.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Everyone has had higher than normal call volumes every time I call for the last decade. = 45 minutes to 1 hour on hold. They tell me to go to their website. If I could get the problem addressed on their website I would not be calling! ;-((
> 
> Now with the C-19 excuse the new norm will be a minimum of 3 hours on hold ;-((
> 
> I ordered a PVC tool to save the plumbing fitting under the sink. They sent 1 1/4 instead of 1 1/2. I called them to talk about sending a new one since the replacement process is up to 3 days to approve, a week s shipping time, a couple days at the plant and a week s shipping time to get the replacement. I was on hold for 15 or 20 minutes. Rather than sit there with the phone at my ear for up to an hour, I put it on speaker and fiddle with the web on my laptop.
> 
> Of course they have an annoying announcement every couple minutes how much they value my business. They finally answered, I hollered "Hello" at the phone and picked it up. Nobody there! They had hung up within a few seconds!
> 
> This is where Amazon is good. I order the proper size again. Started the return process for the wrong one. The new one may be here before I get the return approved. Hopefully they send the right size this time???
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


a lot of people love to bash amazon but they do what everyone else should have done years ago,and maybe they would still be in business,like sears,or jc penny,or kmart or …...the list goes on.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> a lot of people love to bash amazon but they do what everyone else should have done years ago,and maybe they would still be in business,like sears,or jc penny,or kmart or …...the list goes on.
> 
> - pottz


Agree 100% and why? they take the human factor out of the equation. No putting up with one of these so called customer service reps who are having a bad day at the store. Or a manager that cuts cost to save his bonus so they are always understaffed, and so on. You browse from home, order, and they deliver. If it is wrong you can do a return online with little or no human interaction.

Whenever I am asked at a store if I need help I reply in Ukrainian so they will walk away and leave me be. Hate hearing, "we don't sell that." Really? Bought one last we from here, need two more. I avoid all that by making it seem like we cannot have a conversation. Have yet to run into anyone that knew Ukrainian where I live, other than my wife. Now north side of Atlanta I have a better chance. Like I get out that far ever?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is where Amazon is good. I order the proper size again. Started the return process for the wrong one. The new one may be here before I get the return approved. Hopefully they send the right size this time???
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> a lot of people love to bash amazon but they do what everyone else should have done years ago,and maybe they would still be in business,like sears,or jc penny,or kmart or …...the list goes on.
> 
> - pottz


Amazon does have an occasional advantage. I got PO'd 20 years ago when I found out regular users were charged a higher price than occasional users. As they grew they did not modify the system for fraud and or counterfeits. They are being forced to address those now. I recently read a report about a small shoe company in Britain that makes high quality shoes. Amazon allowed the Chinese counterfeits to be sold claiming they just provide the platform and are not the police. The small company's reputation was being destroyed and they were buried in warranty claims.

Current status: https://www.seattletimes.com/business/amazon/fraud-ring-bribed-amazon-employees-for-better-online-sales-feds-allege/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_091920013903+Amazon+workers+allegedly+were+bribed+to+boost+sales_9_18_2020&utm_term=


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This is Propane Crazy! I continue to research to determine every possible fact and risk to hopefully get the media to do a special negligence report on the chitty. Google with a slight change of terms can produce significant results.

Today I finally found how long propane standing in a low or barriered area will be flammable and explosive if not dissipated by wind or a significant area downhill. 280 days!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I totally got this. Piece of cake. No problem here.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW,

I talked to a friend who has a son that is a member of Winged Foot. I will find out what happened to the "Great Elm".

Topmax

Today I finally found how long propane standing in a low or barriered area will be flammable and explosive if not dissipated by wind or a significant area downhill. 280 days!!!!!!

Wow that is a long time. Can you see propane when it's pooled or just smell it?

Knock offs on Amazon is an issue. I think they have addressed that? no? I use Amazon all the time. I hate shopping unless it's a lumber yard or tool store.

have a great day


----------



## oldnovice

> I totally got this. Piece of cake. No problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


It looks like a mess but it's *not in the U.S.*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Friday Night Antifa Smackdown: Episode 1*






Interesting take on the patriot's side- enjoy


----------



## pottz

> *Friday Night Antifa Smackdown: Episode 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting take on the patriot s side- enjoy
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


love it great entertainment watching antifas get there pathetic asses kiked.part two was even better.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topmax
> 
> Today I finally found how long propane standing in a low or barriered area will be flammable and explosive if not dissipated by wind or a significant area downhill. 280 days!!!!!!
> 
> Wow that is a long time. Can you see propane when it s pooled or just smell it?
> 
> Knock offs on Amazon is an issue. I think they have addressed that? no? I use Amazon all the time. I hate shopping unless it s a lumber yard or tool store.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> - Peteybadboy


WE use them a lot too. Too many store fronts have no stock anymore. ;-(

Propane is only visible briefly as it escapes the container. It has no smell. The odor is added as a warning. It fades away over time and can be filtered off. Underground leak is an example of where is could easily be filtered off. A 1 mm hole in the piping will leak the equivalent of 4 pound of TNT in 24 hours. Propane is lighter than water so it comes up out of the ground. It is heavier than air so it settles in low spots and is contained behind barriers. The crawl space under a house is a bad one! ;-( Wind and open spaces are critical to propane safety.

I asked the fire department how propane would respond in this barriered area. After a few weeks they responded saying it was not in their scope of work. I suppose they tried to research it. There are no studies. Why would there be? Nobody else is stupid enough to allow barriers around a propane tank. Washington state jobsite safety regulations say propane shall not be stored inside berms required to contain fuel leaks.

A friend working as a maintenance man at the school district was looking for a screwdriver in the utility body of a truck. He carried a small propane torch in it. Moving the tools ignited propane in the bottom of the tool box. He said it was no more than 2 cubic feet. He did not smell anything so there was no warning. He believes someone forgot to turn it off when returning it to the tool box. Giggling around in there probably depressed the trigger. The manufacturer of the utility body claims they are air tight. That propane was probably in there for a considerable length of time for the smell to fade away.

The explosion singed all his body hair and set his Tee shirt on fire. He rolled on the ground to put the fire out. His face and arms blistered and peeled for months.

Here is a no propane smell warning that killed 4. https://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/fl-xpm-1985-09-25-8502100503-story.html

The OSHA report could not determine the cause. One survivor said they did not smell propane. I have read reports with investigators saying this is a phenomena that happens. Most industry engineers say it is impossible.
https://www.osha.gov/pls/imis/establishment.inspection_detail?id=2456242

The biggest obstacle I have encountered getting this situation corrected in Auburn is the US has no domestic terrorism statues. ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Friday Night Antifa Smackdown: Episode 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting take on the patriot s side- enjoy
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> love it great entertainment watching antifas get there pathetic asses kiked.part two was even better.
> 
> - pottz


The horse patrol in part 2 gives me a great idea for crowd control. Train them to back and kick ;-)


----------



## pottz

> *Friday Night Antifa Smackdown: Episode 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting take on the patriot s side- enjoy
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> love it great entertainment watching antifas get there pathetic asses kiked.part two was even better.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The horse patrol in part 2 gives me a great idea for crowd control. Train them to back and kick ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ha ha yeah that would teach them real fast,you dont wanna get kiked by a horse,if your smart but these are antifa which are not so much.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

For those who are unacquainted, the infamous Helmet Guy crushing it. Dude has some training.


----------



## pottz

they should make a tv show just about antifa getting there butts kicked,it's hilarious.there are some great scenes in the one dw posted.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Friday Night Antifa Smackdown: Episode 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting take on the patriot s side- enjoy
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> love it great entertainment watching antifas get there pathetic asses kiked.part two was even better.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The horse patrol in part 2 gives me a great idea for crowd control. Train them to back and kick ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ha ha yeah that would teach them real fast,you dont wanna get kiked by a horse,if your smart but these are antifa which are not so much.
> 
> - pottz


They would learn quick. A horse kicking with its hind feet is about head high ;-))

My dad was working with a horse that reared up and struck towards him with its front feet. Missed day but sheared a shirt pocket off.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW,
> 
> I talked to a friend who has a son that is a member of Winged Foot. I will find out what happened to the "Great Elm".
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thx


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yes to the horses but what about DUCKS?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I totally got this. Piece of cake. No problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> It looks like a mess but it s *not in the U.S.*!
> 
> - oldnovice


O_N I thank you for thinking better of the "U.S." but anytime you have human beings in a society- "running things" then it works or it doesn't.* For me when I think that my wires are tangled- post your feelings here at Corona Crazy
*


----------



## oldnovice

*How is this Desert_Woodworker? *


----------



## oldnovice

*Or this one?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *How is this Desert_Woodworker? *
> 
> - oldnovice


*Yes sir, this meme and you posting here makes me glad…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Or this one?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - oldnovice


*IMO it is getting presidential… *the election in less than 40 days away… Shoutout to Pottz IMO keep the presidents out of Corona Crazy or it will get flagged...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- add this to crossed wires-

Madrid asks for Spanish army's help in battling coronavirus surge

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-spain-madrid/madrid-asks-for-help-from-spanish-army-against-coronavirus-surge-idUSKCN26C1TO


----------



## MSquared

Pottz - I was slammed with Plagiarism. I m out. But even Bob Hope, Milton Berle and Rodney Dangerfield admit plagiarism. Who hasn t borrowed a joke? Unless you re a joke writer…..Some people have no sense of humor! 
- MSquared

If I remember some "banter on plagiarism " ( in LumberJocks forum you are in a forum ) In days past it was like the old West… After a few gunfights and should you still be alive then you come back- go away- or Crickett bans you. I don't remember anyone being banned here for plagiarism…

Should you leave then we'll say that he "Ducked out"…

Been away for few days….. DW ….. It was meant to be humorous …..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

M


> Pottz - I was slammed with Plagiarism. I m out. But even Bob Hope, Milton Berle and Rodney Dangerfield admit plagiarism. Who hasn t borrowed a joke? Unless you re a joke writer…..Some people have no sense of humor!
> - MSquared
> 
> If I remember some "banter on plagiarism " ( in LumberJocks forum you are in a forum ) In days past it was like the old West… After a few gunfights and should you still be alive then you come back- go away- or Crickett bans you. I don't remember anyone being banned here for plagiarism…
> 
> Should you leave then we'll say that he "Ducked out"…
> 
> *Been away for few days….. DW ….. It was meant to be humorous …..*
> 
> - MSquared


I'm glad you are back for this is the purpose of being a woodworker and share your thoughts here…


----------



## MSquared

.... The wife and I were out at a very sanitized friends house ''Out East' here….. literally the ''last left before Portugal'! Very quiet. Did some fishing. Did some work on her Surf Shack while she was away. Installed a couple of ceiling fans. Installed a couple of light fixtures in the laundry room, etc. .Nice. And …...Talk about fresh seafood!! Meet the boat and grab what they got!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I totally got this. Piece of cake. No problem here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> It looks like a mess but it s *not in the U.S.*!
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> ON I thank you for thinking better of the "U.S." but anytime you have human beings in a society- "running things" then it works or it doesn t.* For me when I think that my wires are tangled- post your feelings here at Corona Crazy
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


That wad of wires reminds me of a rebar plant down in the Valley. They had a cut to length line that could be set to cut rebar every inch from 1 foot to 60 feet. It would foul up and cut wrong lengths quite often. One day the owner came out when I was disconnecting wires to find the problem. Wire hanging everywhere. He said he sure hoped I knew where they all went back to ;-))

Their crane would mass up late in the afternoon. They would not call to get it fixed. 4 AM my phone would ring. They needed it fixed to load a truck for a 7 AM delivery ;-) One day the owner said he could make a profit if it all didn't go to me repairing electrical. I told him he could cut my costs in half calling in the afternoon instead of 4 AM ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, I saw this a couple days ago, but this isnt anything over-reaching, the Military was used also in the first round of Lockdown, even deployed here on Mallorca for a spell.



> Brian- add this to crossed wires-
> 
> Madrid asks for Spanish army s help in battling coronavirus surge
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-spain-madrid/madrid-asks-for-help-from-spanish-army-against-coronavirus-surge-idUSKCN26C1TO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## bigblockyeti

Places I never expected to see political advertisements have started doing so, guess where.


----------



## pottz

> Places I never expected to see political advertisements have started doing so, guess where.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


yeah there getting very creative.


----------



## pottz

> *Or this one?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> *IMO it is getting presidential… *the election in less than 40 days away… Shoutout to Pottz IMO keep the presidents out of Corona Crazy or it will get flagged...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw there is only one rule on corona crazy,there are no rules.as long as no one gets nasty and attacks someone it's all open to proper discussion.


----------



## corelz125

A photographer, who was also a confirmed atheist, decided to go into the woods to get photos of the fall foliage. It was a beautiful day: fall colors, birds chirping, babbling brook, and a gentle breeze rustling the leaves.

While snapping shots, the photographer heard a noise behind him, and whirled around to see a huge bear coming through the bushes.

He dropped his camera and ran. And kept running and running… And looking behind him, he noticed the bear was gaining on him! He was so scared that tears came to his eyes. He ran faster, but the bear was closing in on him. He ran faster yet, and tripped over a root. Rolling over onto his back, the man saw the bear rise to his full height and raise a huge paw… and the atheist cried out, "Oh, God, no!"

And everything stopped. The birds stopped chirping. The brook stopped babbling. The gentle breeze stopped. And the bear froze with his paw in the air. And the man heard a booming voice say, "Young man. For years you've doubted my very existence, but now that your life is in peril you call my name to help you. Why should I do so?"

And the man thought for a moment, and said, "Yes, you are right. If you are God, then it would be hypocritical of me to become a Christian at this point in my life. But, do you think that you could at least make the bear a Christian for today?" And the booming voice was quiet for a moment and then said, "Done."

And everything started again. The birds chirping, brook babbling, and gentle breeze rustling the leaves. And the bear slowly lowered his paw. Then the bear put his paws together, and bowed his massive head and said, "Dear Lord, please bless this food we are about to eat."


----------



## pottz

thats hilarious corelz. and i bow to the joke meister.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I bow too! LMAO! Reminds me of one of my son's friends who do did not believe in God. He prayed and did a few other activities, I do not remember exactly what he did. He said he was hedging his bet just in case he was wrong. He would go to Heaven.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## MSquared

.


----------



## MSquared

Corelz - Hey!!! I wrote that!!! BBY ….. I hate those damn lights, my wife bought a bunch of them. I keep 'tripping ' over them and they 'break' easily …... Ooooh! The political ad….


----------



## corelz125

Marty how was the fishing ? I heard this year has been tough.


----------



## bandit571

R Lee Ermy, in Fire Base Gloria….walking the trench lines, saying how they are all in a Deepsh!t Situation Then lists all the dieties he prays to…..

The "other" good quote from the movie….." How safe is your Grandma's ass, now?" ( VC Mortar crew..)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> R Lee Ermy,
> 
> - bandit571


Met him once when I came back from Iraq. It was a Honor to shake hands and be told I had done well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Met him once when I came back from Iraq. It was a Honor to shake hands and be told I had done well.










- woodbutcherbynight
[/QUOTE]

Sounds good here but in the classrooms, some don't even stand for the pledge and administration says that you are not able to make them. It is getting worse since Kaepernick took the knee. The late RBGingberg said on Twitter that what he did was shameful then retracted it.










and I would NEVER purchase anything with a "Nike" logo…


----------



## oldnovice

> *Or this one?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - oldnovice
> 
> *IMO it is getting presidential… *the election in less than 40 days away… Shoutout to Pottz IMO keep the presidents out of Corona Crazy or it will get flagged...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*It's not presidential! It's about a guy living in the WH.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *It s not presidential! It s about a guy living in the WH.*
> 
> - oldnovice


+1


----------



## Peteybadboy

Used my new Veritas 62 low angle plane yesterday on curly maple. Awesome. I need practice.

People are starting to return to s/w fla. It must be getting cold up north.

Have a great day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> People are starting to return to s/w fla. It must be getting cold up north.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey-

I enjoy your updates on the East coast-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For those with back pain…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Stupid protestors… ( you may want to fast-forward to the videos of "protestors" wrestling with a police car )*


----------



## pottz

> R Lee Ermy,
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Met him once when I came back from Iraq. It was a Honor to shake hands and be told I had done well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


we need guys like him to teach some of these protestors what respect means.after a few minutes those antifas would cry like babies.


----------



## pottz

- DesertWoodworker
[/QUOTE]



> *Stupid protestors… ( you may want to fast-forward to the videos of "protestors" wrestling with a police car )*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


i saw that video the other day,i love it,stupid ass people do that crap, oh well suffer the conscequences! i loved the comments,oh the officer should have stopped and asked them nicely to get off the roof of his car.i like the officers soloution better-lol.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

That has to be photoshopped. No one can be that dumb.



> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That has to be photoshopped. No one can be that dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Sorry to break the news, but yes they are. 5 decades in the trade troubleshooting and correcting I did not see that specific installation, but many that were just as bad. Many installations I considered attempted arson or murder ;-(

One engineer would not listen to reason designed a dust collection circuit that started a fire in a wood plant 6 months after they started operation. He got lucky. The fire department saved the plant, no fatalities.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> One engineer would not listen to reason designed a dust collection circuit that started a fire in a wood plant 6 months after they started operation. He got lucky. The fire department saved the plant, no fatalities.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


It is for that exact reason that I decided to work in the trades before getting my engineering degree, I didn't want to be highly educated but not understand how things actually work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One engineer would not listen to reason designed a dust collection circuit that started a fire in a wood plant 6 months after they started operation. He got lucky. The fire department saved the plant, no fatalities.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> It is for that exact reason that I decided to work in the trades before getting my engineering degree, I didn t want to be highly educated but not understand how things actually work.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


*BibBlock* What kind of engineering do you do? I had a slightly different motivation. I graduated high school with an appointment to Air Force Academy, alternate to Annapolis and an offer to take the Merchant Marine appointment. During the year between preliminary physical and final exam my eye glass prescription slipped over the line and I was medically disqualified. I headed off to college to get electrical or aeronautical engineering degree. My first math professor had a PhD on the end of his EE. He told me he was teaching because there was very little work for engineers and it didn't pay very well. He advised I get into the trade if I am looking to make a good living.

I was never able to really verify this but I concluded later that that situation was probably because NASA landed a man on the moon. There was an excess of engineers who had completed that project.

I started my apprenticeship the following summer in Seattle. I found him to be correct on the income. Labor unions had good wages in those days at the height of the affluence of middle class America. When I was a 2nd year apprentice the guy next door was a mechanical engineer designing medical equipment. One day he asked me about apprentice wages. I told him what I made and what journeyman made. He got mad and never spoke to me again. Not sure what that was all about.

In the early 80s the Business Round Table created an artificial recession in the building industry to break the trade unions and cut their costs. That was the beginning of the end of the affluent middle class. We took a $4.50 per hour cut in pay over a 2 year period. It took over a decade to get back to the 1982 pay scale. I had industrial accounts following me from contractor to contractor. They would run out of work. I would take a call in the hall that no one else wanted. A small contractor with a bad reputation because they just wanted someone to do a day's work. Sometimes the accounts would call me at home because they had my number for emergencies and sometimes the receptionist would tell them where I went.

The big attraction was getting their equipment troubleshot and running within minutes or hours instead of days, weeks or not at all ;-( With the reduction in wages I started my own business taking my $4.50 back ;-) I felt if they followed me from employer to employer, they would follow one more time. Of course they did. When new customers had their equipment up and running within hours, they called again ;-) Occasionally I would not be able to get to them for a day or 2. They would say they would wait; saying nobody else would have it fixed by then anyway.

There was a guy at machine tool company I would recommend when I was not available. There were couple guys I could have recommended but they were not in a position to do service calls. A lot of that work disappeared as the small machine shops and manufacturers went out of business as out sourcing took over American manufacturing. I actually did better without them. I focused on HVAC control contracts. There is a lot more money to be made in jobs bid at market rate than doing service calls for a fixed hourly rate. Anyway, that is my story and I'm sticking to it ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm a manufacturing engineer, subset of mechanical engineering with emphasis on manufacturability of anything a design engineer can throw at me (which more than a few times has turned me into the design engineer with little more than a concept to start with). I was an HVAC installer, a service tech, a plumber, an electrician's helper, a framer, a roofer, an auto mechanic and a motorcycle mechanic all before and intertwined with working on and finishing my engineering degree.


----------



## Peteybadboy

bigblock,

I have a friend with similar knowledge. He can fix anything, but did not have Eng. credentials or college deg. He has a breath of experience, but did not know how to capitalize on that. Looks like you and TomMax have that skill set as well. With my push he is getting a college deg at night. He is in his 50's. I hope he will move up the ladder in some way.

On that note of mixing trades, I have a friend that owned an autobody shop. He started by himself so he can do a lot to fix or mod a car. When we work together we come from different perspectives and knowledge of different tools material etc. I find it very interesting to work with those two guys.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW,

East coast but west coast of Fla, and way down south.


----------



## DS

> People are starting to return to s/w fla. It must be getting cold up north.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Petey-


Yup, the Fall traffic pattern is returning to Phoenix too. 
My commute is 10 minutes longer now than it was a month ago.

(Except for Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday - those days are still just a walk down the hallway)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Pottz - I was slammed with *Plagiarism*. I m out. But even Bob Hope, Milton Berle and Rodney Dangerfield admit plagiarism. Who hasn t borrowed a joke? Unless you re a joke writer…..Some people have no sense of humor!
> - MSquared
> 
> If I remember some "banter on *plagiarism* " ( in LumberJocks forum you are in a forum ) I
> 
> - MSquared


I probably posted this link before… 
If I did here it is again to save you scrolling back and looking for it…
If I didn't here it is again to save you scrolling back and looking for it… and not finding it.


----------



## corelz125

Two Roofers, Bob and Dan, were putting a new roof on a barn when a bundle of shingles slid down the slope and knocked the ladder over.

Bob and Dan decided since it was early they would continue working because someone would surely come around by quitting time.

It was nearing 5 PM and they hadn't seen hide nor hair of anyone.

So, they walked around the roof a few times and finally decided there was only one way down.

On the West side of the barn was a big manure pile.

Bob says, "It's the only way down. I will go first." Bob jumped.

Dan heard the squishy landing and yelled, "Hey Bob! How deep did you go?"

Bob yells back, "I went to my ankles Dan, come on JUMP!" Dan jumps and goes clear up to his neck in manure.

He says to Bob, "I thought when you jumped you went up to your ankles?"

"I did, but I landed head first!"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m a manufacturing engineer, subset of mechanical engineering with emphasis on manufacturability of anything a design engineer can throw at me (which more than a few times has turned me into the design engineer with little more than a concept to start with). I was an HVAC installer, a service tech, a plumber, an electrician s helper, a framer, a roofer, an auto mechanic and a motorcycle mechanic all before and intertwined with working on and finishing my engineering degree.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


*BigBlock* Sounds like you have a broad range of knowledge. I have several friends who worked at the Lazy B here in the Puget Sound region. As they approached retirement age they all mentioned they were the last in their group that had any practical work experience prior to management. They wondered how the company could operate without that knowledge. One who started near the bottom and retired near the top told me they almost abandoned the 737 development. The most popular aircraft in history and they almost gave up ;-) His son worked on the tanker project. He said it was such a disaster his son worked to get transferred out for quite a while before he was successful. A friend who is a machinist said they hire guys who can program but they don't know machining. They make a lot of scrap metal because they box themselves into corners with no way to hold the part to finish the machining. ;-)

My sister worked for Morrison Knutson in Boise as a CAD operator. She would catch a lot of design errors. They were designing 4 nuclear waste plants. One of the engineers forged her name on his drawings. She was called on the carpet. She didn't know anything about the calculations and told the boss they were way beyond her capabilities. They finally figured it out and fired the idiot who had no idea about how to do his job. They offered her a transfer to any other division. She moved to electrical. MK ask her to get her engineering degree and offered to pay most of it, but she said she was happy doing CAD and did not want to work on teams with those guys all day everyday. There were no women engineers. She was the last employee when they closed that branch. They farmed her out to other branches to help with the CAD drawings and sent the over the www. The company that bought them out at bankruptcy offered her a job on a navigation dam on the Ohio River. She took it.

When they were closing out the project they needed to design the reclamation of the construction site. They didn't have anyone to do it. They asked if she could. She said yes but she would have to do 5 drawings. They asked why 5. She told them she would draw up what they will eventually do, they will reject it and want improvements. That will happen a few more times. When the Feds finally approve the last design, it will be too expensive and they will use the original. That was a yearlong process. They finally accepted her original drawing ;-))

She was a farm girl. When I was a first year apprentice on my first job there was a 2nd year there too. Our foreman, Johnny, would tell us to do something and start a lecture. He would look at me and say, "You do not need to hear this. You are a farm kid. Go get started." Anywhere from 5 to 15 minutes later the other kid would come and start. I always wondered what he was told that I didn't need to hear? ;-))) They had to dig some holes for pole lights. They got an old truck with a digger on it. Nobody knew how to operate it. Johnny said you know how to operate farm equipment and he gave me a journeyman to sit is the cab to operate the engine while I figured out how to make it work. It didn't take long. When we were done he told me to drive it back to the Lone Star Concrete plant that was using it in south Seattle. The first thing I noticed was the brakes did not work at highway speeds. They worked well in the parking lot we did the digging ;-)) It was fairly easy to control with a 5 speed transmission and 3 speed auxiliary. I missed my turn off of East Marginal Way to the Lone Star Concrete plant and ended up on the viaduct. The first exit at Columbia Street to make a U turn put me in downtown on 1st Avenue. I was doing fine timing the traffic lights without brakes and maintaining a good distance behind vehicles. Near the end there was a red light. I got down shifted to near zero speed and discovered the brakes would not work on the little bit of downhill grade. Fortunately the light turned green in the nick of time. ;-)

One phone call I will never forget the manager on the other end said I was the only guy in the world who could do the job and he didn't want me to screw them on the price ;-)) I never let that BS go to my head. Since I had that status I didn't mention any names. I figured they could find them eventually if they needed them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*96-Year-Old Woman From McKees Rocks Bowls No-Tap 300*










https://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2020/09/21/96-year-old-woman-from-mckees-rocks-bowls-300/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
therefore shall the name Louisville's reputation be scared by "demonstrations"?*

So much positive from the past only to be tarnished by a few…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

She doesn't look a day over 80 ;-)

I see in the evening news Boeing signed its death certificate today. They are moving production to China. With Chinese quality control and intellectual property theft coupled with the 737 MAX disaster and 787 deficiencies, AirBus should have at least 90% market share by 2030. Some airlines will only accept Everett made 787s. Looks like that quality is gone ;-(

First airplane I few on was a DC9. I thought it was rattling apart. After flying on a 727 return flight, I knew why they said, "If it ain't Boeing, I ain't going." 21st century financial focus management seems to have completely reversed the company: "If it is Boeing, I ain't going."

3 random shootings here today. Gun control will not help. Suspects for only one, but they are 15 to 20, illegal for them to possess firearms. Time to enforce the laws but that will require refunding the police, eh?


----------



## torus

> ...
> Bob yells back, "I went to my ankles Dan, come on JUMP!" Dan jumps and goes clear up to his neck in manure.
> 
> He says to Bob, "I thought when you jumped you went up to your ankles?"
> 
> "I did, but I landed *head first!*"
> 
> - corelz125


Ok, can somebody explain to me how Bob was able to yell?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

An LJ friend sent me this on FB. Not as bad as a outlet in a sink, but….......










I have found copper tubing in larger 60 amp and bigger disconnects. Pennies behind 15, 20 AND 30 Amps fuses in houses. An insurance company wanted me to pay $100,000 for a house fire. Someone put a penny behind a fuse after I did a correction to get their power on after the meter base burned up.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Forgive my ignorance, but why would someone put a penny behind a fuse???


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

In an Edison base fuse holder (same size as a standard light bulb) they fit perfectly to bypass the fuse.

I did a correction posted by the City of Renton on a house that had been converted to a triplex illegally. The meter base burned up and the power was off until the correction notice was completed. They called on Tuesday before Thanksgiving. If it wasn't done and inspected and passed by Wednesday afternoon, they would probably be without power until after the holiday weekend. It had a fuse panel. One of the items was to install Fusestat adapters so they could not put in oversized Edison base fuses. Only the correct size fuses fit in the 15 and 20 amp circuits. I had a cold, but I felt sorry for them. Big, big mistake! I was out on the dark, snowy night getting it done. Got it passed and the power on before the weekend.

Three families were living on one 15 amp circuit in their kitchens and bathrooms. No sure how they got by, but they had been. I told them they were in big trouble with that 15 amp fuse.

A couple months later they had an electrical fire. The insurance company notified me I owed the $100K since it was my responsibility (last known electrician within a mile of the building I think.) The guy who signed the letter seemed to be non-existent. Finally turned it over to my insurance company.

The adjuster called to talk about it. Everything I did was inspected and approved. I finally asked if the fire marshal had a report. He did. I asked what it said and he started reading it to me. He came to the part about a penny behind a fuse. The Fusestat adapters prevent that kind of bypassing the fuses. Somehow someone must have gotten that device out. Not sure how. I tried it one time when I put in the wrong size and destroyed the fuse holder. The adapter has little barbs that prevent it from being unscrewed. I told the adjuster if they find the guy with a pocket full of pennies, he had his arsonist! That was the end of that. The bigger question was why they have an insurance adjuster that would not know about bypassing the fuses?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Good morning,

I called Truley Nolen about a month ago, because I heard something in the attic. I get up early. Rats move in the early morning. (We have rat insurance w them because I had them do rat prevention). Ok so the Supervisor walks around the house and says I don't see any signs on how they got in. I have someone set some traps. No once calls or follows up. Ok I call again and remind them of last months call, and now I smell something dead. Out come two guys who love their job, up in an attic at 110 degrees, with stinking dead stuff. I mean they we good at their job. They find 3 dead rats. The rats could get in but not out. I will fire Truley Nolen , but for now the rat insurance is 180 a year. Worth it to get the two guys who love their jobs and do the dirty work. The leader of the two , shows me the spot where they got in, there is a dirty oil on the soffit , and see those , those are teeth marks, I will fix that.

In order to fix "that" you would have to crawl through loose insulation, at 110 degrees, through and around trusses 
to get to the edge of the house.

Not for me guys.

Have a great day


----------



## pottz

> Good morning,
> 
> I called Truley Nolen about a month ago, because I heard something in the attic. I get up early. Rats move in the early morning. (We have rat insurance w them because I had them do rat prevention). Ok so the Supervisor walks around the house and says I don t see any signs on how they got in. I have someone set some traps. No once calls or follows up. Ok I call again and remind them of last months call, and now I smell something dead. Out come two guys who love their job, up in an attic at 110 degrees, with stinking dead stuff. I mean they we good at their job. They find 3 dead rats. The rats could get in but not out. I will fire Truley Nolen , but for now the rat insurance is 180 a year. Worth it to get the two guys who love their jobs and do the dirty work. The leader of the two , shows me the spot where they got in, there is a dirty oil on the soffit , and see those , those are teeth marks, I will fix that.
> 
> In order to fix "that" you would have to crawl through loose insulation, at 110 degrees, through and around trusses
> to get to the edge of the house.
> 
> Not for me guys.
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah thats earning your money.


----------



## oldnovice

I am no longer concerned with the virus called covid19 as now a new fear has taken its place with apprehensions about the results of the election and it's scarring the ******************** out of me!

I believe that no matter who wins we are going to see armed uprisings across the country and there won't be anyone in charge to quell those uprisings or my fears. Welcome to the next civil war?

Take that *COVID19*, you are now in second place!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I am no longer concerned with the virus called covid19 as now a new fear has taken its place with apprehensions about the results of the election and it s scarring the ******************** out of me!
> 
> I believe that no matter who wins we are going to see armed uprisings across the country and there won t be anyone in charge to quell those uprisings or my fears. Welcome to the next civil war?
> 
> Take that *COVID19*, you are now in second place!
> 
> - oldnovice


That is pretty much the way I have felt the last few years. Doesn't matter who wins, we are screwed. The only thing we are really voting on is how we get screwed ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Roosevelt issued Executive Order 6101 on April 5, 1933, which established the CCC (Civilian Conservation Corps). In 87 years CCC has mutated to Crazy Corona Corruption.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/national/genetic-science-coronavirus-outbreak-iowa/?wpmk=1&wpisrc=al_trending_now__alert-hse--alert-national&utm_campaign=wp_news_alert_revere_trending_now&utm_medium=email&utm_source=alert&location=alert&pwapi_token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.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.A_qxIgRcp4e1CjSgxEq53CuBcmHxP8qRu_k8fLF5BQE


----------



## Peteybadboy

Oldnovice,

I have similar concerns. I'm more concerned if it is determined that George Floyd dyed of an overdose. That will cause explosion's. IF you read the summary of the taxology report Floyd had 3x the lethal dose of Fyntanyl (spelling) in his body. Even more concerning is all the mail in ballots. It could be months before the election winner is called.

We could use some good news about now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Oldnovice,
> 
> I have similar concerns. I m more concerned if it is determined that George Floyd dyed of an overdose. That will cause explosion s. IF you read the summary of the taxology report Floyd had 3x the lethal dose of Fyntanyl (spelling) in his body. Even more concerning is all the mail in ballots. It could be months before the election winner is called.
> 
> We could use some good news about now.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I have never seen anything about that in the news. Wonder why not? Oh, it doesn't support BLM? Michael Medved reported his survey in the 1980s said less than 50% of voters would consider voting for a black or woman for president. Today 96% will consider black and 94% will consider a woman. Jew and Catholics are in the 80% range.

I was in the local news a police officer was struck in the back of the head with a baseball bat in Seattle last night. It broke his helmet. Blue Lives Matter.


----------



## pottz

yeah if think it's been a bad year it's probably gonna get worse,stock up on food, water and ammo !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> yeah if think it s been a bad year it s probably gonna get worse,stock up on food, water and ammo !
> 
> - pottz


*and*


----------



## pottz

> yeah if think it s been a bad year it s probably gonna get worse,stock up on food, water and ammo !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *and*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> yeah if think it s been a bad year it s probably gonna get worse,stock up on food, water and ammo !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *and*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


i think everybody already has huge stock piles of tp.


----------



## oldnovice

*TopamaxSurvivor*, I understand what you mean! The guy that died with an officer on his neck had a drug and criminal record an arm long and was probably high on drugs when the police tried apprehend him. We know that some drugs increase the strength to physically resist back stronger than they normally could.

I am not racists but I would certainly would like the full story on the *"police violence"* just like those reports about police officers are ambushed!


----------



## oldnovice

> An LJ friend sent me this on FB. Not as bad as a outlet in a sink, but….......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found copper tubing in larger 60 amp and bigger disconnects. Pennies behind 15, 20 AND 30 Amps fuses in houses. An insurance company wanted me to pay $100,000 for a house fire. Someone put a penny behind a fuse after I did a correction to get their power on after the meter base burned up.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*The problem here is that both screwdrivers should have philips!*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This is a link to the full police bodycam footage of the Floyd arrest. It is 30 minutes long. The guy was saying he couldnt breathe the entire time, nor just when he was on the ground. Actually, the police were VERY calm and composed while trying to get this guy in the back of the cruiser. Floyd literally gave himself a heart attack, had nothing to do with the police, and alot to do with multiple drugs, so obvious if you watch the footage.

The police in question did absolutely nothing wrong, and in a JUST world they would not have been charged at all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *TopamaxSurvivor*, I understand what you mean! The guy that died with an officer on his neck had a drug and criminal record an arm long and was probably high on drugs when the police tried apprehend him. We know that some drugs increase the strength to physically resist back stronger than they normally could.
> 
> I am not racists but I would certainly would like the full story on the *"police violence"* just like those reports about police officers are ambushed!
> 
> - oldnovice


When I was a volunteer fireman drug overdoses and car wrecks were the bulk of the calls. They told us that if an OD starts to get violent or objecting to treatment, stand clear. Do not try to control them. Drugs and adrenalin give the human body up to 7 times its normal strength. Occasionally there is a report of someone lifting a car enough to retrieve a victim. That is how it is done. Impossible to just walk up to a car and move it.

Well, unless you are a logger in Republic, WA. I worked up there 45 years ago one winter. There was a family of barrel chested loggers. The strongest one had his car blocked slightly. He backed up to the front of one of those late 60s, solid iron and metal cars, squatted down and lifted it enough to move it over about a foot. I don't remember their names, but nobody argued with them ;-)

I was remodeling a can plant in 1980. There were not very many minority electricians. A black journeyman reported from the hall. I had him do his paperwork and put him to work. About 3 days later he came up to me and said I want to shake your hand. I asked him what the occasion was. He said I was the first foreman or employer who accepted him as a journeyman wireman, put him to work without asking is he was some kind of trainee or something. Many of the foreman had him sit in the job shack out of the way or assigned him menial tasks. There is no doubt it was disgusting in those days. We elected a black president to two terms. There is little doubt personal decisions have a greater effect on the lives of those who inspire their feoolw citizens to call 911 than racism does. Too bad less than 40% of us, US, are capable of considering facts.

"Feoolw," oops, Topamax side effects were supposed to be gone in 2 weeks. That would be 14 days, not more than 16 years ;-(( Did I ever warn your guys to do your own research on side effects. Most doctors do not believe in side effects ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is a link to the full police bodycam footage of the Floyd arrest. It is 30 minutes long. The guy was saying he couldnt breathe the entire time, nor just when he was on the ground. Actually, the police were VERY calm and composed while trying to get this guy in the back of the cruiser. Floyd literally gave himself a heart attack, had nothing to do with the police, and alot to do with multiple drugs, so obvious if you watch the footage.
> 
> The police in question did absolutely nothing wrong, and in a JUST world they would not have been charged at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I didn't take the time to watch the whole thing, but anyone with any first aid training should know if you can speak, your are breathing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- you have an official Jokemeister, but I propose that you create a title or an accolade for TopMax for all his in-depth publishing responses… Corona Crazy Alderman. I must say there are a few others who post lengthy stuff but TopMax puts detailed thoughts in his post and he really has added to this forum.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- you have an official Jokemeister, but I propose that you create a title or an accolade for TopMax for all his in-depth publishing responses… Corona Crazy Alderman. I must say there are a few others who post lengthy stuff but TopMax puts detailed thoughts in his post and he really has added to this forum.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks for the compliment DW, but I don't need a title or glory. Most of my motivation is Topamax and statins recovery exercise. After we fired the drs and it took 3.5 years to recover my ability to write legibly without scrambling a good share of the words beyond the ability of spell checker to even make a good guess ;-(( Glad someone reads it ;-)) The local politicians hate every word I say about responsibility and fiduciary duty about neighborhood safety and code enforcement.


----------



## corelz125

Who in the hell is Larry?
Well Larry is the guy who gets home late one night and Linda, his wife, says "Where the hell have you been?"
Larry replies "I was out getting a tattoo!"
"A tattoo"? She frowned.
"What kind of tattoo did you get?"
"I got a hundred dollar bill on my privates" he said proudly.
"What the hell were you thinking?" she said, shaking her head in disgust. "Why on earth would a Chartered Accountant get a hundred dollar bill tattooed on his privates?"
"Well,
One, I like to watch my money grow.
Two, once in a while I like to play with my money.
Three, I like how money feels in my hand.. and,
Lastly, instead of you going out shopping, you can stay right here at home and blow a hundred bucks anytime you want."

I didn't add the name just a coincidence.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ring's latest security camera is a drone that flies around inside your house*






or could it be that it is in competition with flying ducks- video below






Amazon- flying ducks- a Beagle?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Who in the hell is Larry?
> Well Larry is the guy who gets home late one night and Linda, his wife, says "Where the hell have you been?"
> Larry replies "I was out getting a tattoo!"
> "A tattoo"? She frowned.
> "What kind of tattoo did you get?"
> "I got a hundred dollar bill on my privates" he said proudly.
> "What the hell were you thinking?" she said, shaking her head in disgust. "Why on earth would a Chartered Accountant get a hundred dollar bill tattooed on his privates?"
> "Well,
> One, I like to watch my money grow.
> Two, once in a while I like to play with my money.
> Three, I like how money feels in my hand.. and,
> Lastly, instead of you going out shopping, you can stay right here at home and blow a hundred bucks anytime you want."
> 
> I didn t add the name just a coincidence.
> 
> - corelz125


Shout-out- Is Pottz name Larry? Well if so I would love to see "I got a hundred dollar bill…". 
and I pray that you did not do this… and I hope that it was done with maybe this but in another area…


----------



## pottz

> Who in the hell is Larry?
> Well Larry is the guy who gets home late one night and Linda, his wife, says "Where the hell have you been?"
> Larry replies "I was out getting a tattoo!"
> "A tattoo"? She frowned.
> "What kind of tattoo did you get?"
> "I got a hundred dollar bill on my privates" he said proudly.
> "What the hell were you thinking?" she said, shaking her head in disgust. "Why on earth would a Chartered Accountant get a hundred dollar bill tattooed on his privates?"
> "Well,
> One, I like to watch my money grow.
> Two, once in a while I like to play with my money.
> Three, I like how money feels in my hand.. and,
> Lastly, instead of you going out shopping, you can stay right here at home and blow a hundred bucks anytime you want."
> 
> I didn t add the name just a coincidence.
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO-THAT IS ONE OF YOUR BEST…...MR JOKEMEISTER (TEARS RUNNING DOWN MY CHEEKS IN LAUGHTER)


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- you have an official Jokemeister, but I propose that you create a title or an accolade for TopMax for all his in-depth publishing responses… Corona Crazy Alderman. I must say there are a few others who post lengthy stuff but TopMax puts detailed thoughts in his post and he really has added to this forum.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


bob is an un sung hero here,enough said.


----------



## pottz

> Who in the hell is Larry?
> Well Larry is the guy who gets home late one night and Linda, his wife, says "Where the hell have you been?"
> Larry replies "I was out getting a tattoo!"
> "A tattoo"? She frowned.
> "What kind of tattoo did you get?"
> "I got a hundred dollar bill on my privates" he said proudly.
> "What the hell were you thinking?" she said, shaking her head in disgust. "Why on earth would a Chartered Accountant get a hundred dollar bill tattooed on his privates?"
> "Well,
> One, I like to watch my money grow.
> Two, once in a while I like to play with my money.
> Three, I like how money feels in my hand.. and,
> Lastly, instead of you going out shopping, you can stay right here at home and blow a hundred bucks anytime you want."
> 
> I didn t add the name just a coincidence.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Shout-out- Is Pottz name Larry? Well if so I would love to see "I got a hundred dollar bill…".
> and I pray that you did not do this… and I hope that it was done with maybe this but in another area…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


lets just say that those who know larry are all that need too know !


----------



## oldnovice




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - oldnovice


There has never been more than 320 years between Cascadia Subduction Zone earthquakes in the last 10,000 years. January 26th was the 320th anniversary. It could easily be the biggest ever recorded on modern equipment. It will certainly be in the top 10. Should that count?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, once one understands that Everything is the Opposite of how it should be as regards Economies, Governance, Political Systems, Healthcare, and Social Evolution, argueably - all by design, then there is nothing to be concerned about.

And when the Big One Topamax describes does occur, that wont be a problem either, because the sea-levels are predicted to rise by hundreds of meters due to climate armageddon and will wash all that bad stuff away.

Head for the hills, Boys, and keep your powder dry.

As somebody else said, "Interesting time to be alive!"



> - oldnovice


----------



## Peteybadboy

The effect of an OD from fentanyl is the lungs fill up with fluid. The toxicology report had Floyds lungs weighing 4x normal. Back to the point. If it is determined that Floyd did o.d. the U.S. might just explode. I worry about that.

DW I think Topmax is fighting the good fight.

Me? I'm golfing today. Also trying to get motivated to build two tables my wife asked me to make and i already have the tops (i made years ago for coffee tables).

Be safe.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - oldnovice


I betting on Alien landing at the White House.


----------



## pottz

> - oldnovice
> 
> I betting on Alien landing at the White House.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ill go a step further,the aliens also take over the white house because they feel, our government is too stupid to run the country. ;-)


----------



## bandit571

"Never underestimate the power of Stupid People, especially when they are traveling in large groups.."

Just because one has the "right" to remain stupid….it does NOT mean one has to abuse that right….

Heard years ago…on WAZU-FM


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "Never underestimate the power of Stupid People, especially when they are traveling in large groups.."
> 
> Just because one has the "right" to remain stupid….it does NOT mean one has to abuse that right….
> 
> Heard years ago…on WAZU-FM
> 
> - bandit571


Too bad over 90% abuse it ;-((


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> "Never underestimate the power of Stupid People, especially when they are traveling in large groups.."
> 
> Just because one has the "right" to remain stupid….it does NOT mean one has to abuse that right….
> 
> Heard years ago…on WAZU-FM
> 
> - bandit571


Preach it!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Finally in my neighborhood!* it is a catering truck with bbq, music and they set up a tent selling Trump memorabilia and helping people registrar to vote. More info on the link below…









https://www.fireupfreedom.com/


----------



## corelz125

Pottz did you tell your wife that joke? woodbutcher the white house can be a touchy subject around here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Book of Revelation- in my opinion…*










I put my trust in God, not presidents…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz did you tell your wife that joke? woodbutcher the white house can be a touchy subject around here.
> 
> - corelz125


Where else would they land? Elkhorn, Montana?


----------



## corelz125

> Pottz did you tell your wife that joke? woodbutcher the white house can be a touchy subject around here.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Where else would they land? Elkhorn, Montana?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


If they are looking for intelligent life than they will have better luck in Montana than Washington DC.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz did you tell your wife that joke? woodbutcher the white house can be a touchy subject around here.
> 
> - corelz125


oh hell man me and the wife go at any subject with tallons drawn.it's knock down drag out-lol.i hate people that cant discuss anything,meaning sex, religion or politics,bring it on and ill stomp all over it!!! if your a sensitive light weight stay away from my house!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz did you tell your wife that joke? woodbutcher the white house can be a touchy subject around here.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh hell man me and the wife go at any subject with tallons drawn.it s knock down drag out-lol.i hate people that cant discuss anything,meaning sex, religion or politics,bring it on and ill stomp all over it!!! if your a sensitive light weight stay away from my house!
> 
> - pottz


Amen! ;-)

I really need Trump in the White House. There is no rule of law in WA State. If the propane barriers cause the neighborhood to blow up, the only chance for justice will be federal prosecution for arson. If anyone dies, that death becomes a federal crime too associated with the arson. In WA, murder is legal for public employees under Public Duty Doctrine. No accountability or responsibility except for police called to make an arrest. Anyone with an ounce of sense will consider the city guilty of first degree, but we will probably have to settle for negligent. Since these are all D, if there is a D in WA DC, he will not allow prosecution nor recovery of assets nor compensation for serious injury or wrongful death. US corruption has everything completely covered as far as I can tell.


----------



## pottz

may god bless you bob i totally love love your input here, please dont ever leave us man !!!.i was on what i thought was a very good friend here,someone who invited me to there home,someone who i was willing to stay up all night with too get him through a tough time,i made one political comment and i find myself blocked with no explanation!!took the wind out of sails.what i thought was a friend turned out to be something i didn't expect!so what im saying is,on line friendships may not be what they seem.let me say this,what i present is who i am.im no bull ********************ter.if you dont like what i say,well leave,or get in my face and we'll work it out like men!!!!. sorry guys i need to vent,this has rattled me…................................sighhhhhhhhh. i gave my heart,and he stabbed it!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


no one kills uncle sam unless we let them dw,and may god bless those that try,or die trying!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


and we always will !!!!


----------



## corelz125

Woman don't seem to have the same sense of humor as us. If you can talk politics or religion with someone and still be friends after it thats when you know you are friend's not just acquaintances.


----------



## pottz

> Woman don t seem to have the same sense of humor as us. If you can talk politics or religion with someone and still be friends after it thats when you know you are friend s not just acquaintances.
> 
> - corelz125


in my world a "true " friend will be there for you no matter what,no questions asked!! those are few and far between,i can count mine on about 3 fingers.my oldest is going on 52 years.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

U R pretty safe pottz ;-) My wife commented to someone we were talking to about our 50th, "He never gets mad." Well, yes I do, but it takes a lot. Threatening my wife, my life and my home ranks right up at the top! The worldwide corp that took over the company I subcontracted to for 30 plus years did not pay a bill that wasn't a year old. The old company paid me in 35 days or so even if they hadn't issued a contract for the job. 3 times when things got slow I told them I was going to go find a real job. The old company said if you stay in biz and do our work we will keep you busy. They did. The new company was going over their subcontractors. One of the big wigs said we don't need this little company (me). The operations manager told him I was the only guy on the list he would trust to do a job that would work the first try when finished and nothing burned up ;-)) When the new didn't pay for anything I had done all year I threatened to put a labor lean on the biggest aerospace company in the area ;-)) They said if you threated to lean our customers, we don't know if we can use you anymore. I told them I probably figured that out before I did it. They eventually paid up, but it took another year after I quit doing their jobs. Management was so screwed up it was almost impossible for their own employees to function. My biggest concern was they are a European Corporation. All they had to do was reorganize, change the name of the US division and bankrupt it. They did reorganize and change the name but did not bankrupt. Bankruptcy is a favorite activity of contractors. Bid low, screw up the market, have an expanding work volume losing money, the banks love to expand the line of credit with a good cash flow; then, oops, work volume drops or they are so far under the credit line will not cover the bills. Bankruptcy. Monday morning open the doors with the same phone number, same people and a new name. First time I remember seeing that was Electric Technology wiped the ology off the end of the name and opened as Electric Tech on Monday morning. One day a salesman had me, them and another fly-by-night bid a job at a local hospital. I did the job walk, but when he got back to the office I called and told him not to bother calling me if they were the competition. One of them got the job. The maintenance guy at the hospital told me he wished I had done it and how screwed up it was for a couple of years every time I saw him ;-)

I suppose I got mad a few other times, but I don't really remember. Oops, trusting Merrill Lynch was a biggie. 
Oops, I got side tracked babbling..

The levels of stupidity are easily identified by psychological research. Professor Bob Altemeyer at the U of Manitoba really got me interested in it. He studied authoritarians his entire career. Most of them will not believe anything they do not already believe if I recall correctly. About 30% of the population. His studies show an authoritarian controlled world will be a miserable place to live. It will not be for lack of resources, it will be because of the control the authoritarians have to maintain over everything and everybody. We are there now ;-((

Insecurity and intolerance seems to be a 21st Century defect. I do not recall everyone being so touchy in the 20th, do you? When I was a kid we had to behave to earn respect. Today everyone demands it. I think that may be the problem with society falling apart.

This says a lot: https://www.quora.com/Why-is-it-that-liberals-seem-to-be-far-less-tolerant-of-differing-opinions-nowadays

"So while liberals are tolerant of just about every race and sexual orientation, they do not tolerate what they see as evil: that being those dastardly conservatives."


----------



## Peteybadboy

Here in s/w Fla our economy is the Beaches, Golf, warm winter weather, and yes healthcare.

We are worried that Canadians might not come down this winter do to restrictions from COVID. Our part of the country swells guess 25% of the population? Much of that is from Canada. It looks like Northern U.S. citizens will return. My concern….Many people here live hand to mouth. I gather from talking to quite a few, they like it that way. For example, I hire a guy to clean my boat. I say why don't to put in it your book to call me Oct first? Create an email list for of your customers? etc. He says GOD bless you for the work, then does not show up.

A friend of mine calls it "island time". You know that boat cleaner is a happy guy. Will he make it through a bad year? I bet he will, survival skills are probably good. You can fish or crab for food here pretty easy.

Thanks for listening to these random thoughts. Oh and I sucked at golf yesterday. However, I did find time in the shop, making progress.

Be well


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Protesters Sue Seattle And State Over Protest Injuries, Death
This lawsuit is interesting. They are suing for failing to protect the woman who was struck and killed by a vehicle while protesting on Interstate 5. The State Patrol had the freeway closed every afternoon to accommodate the protestors for several weeks ;-( Under public duty doctrine the gubbermint has to provide a service but in not responsible for any particular injury or incident.

I need to contact this law firm. If they have a way to that, they should be able to protect the safety of the people in our neighborhood from the propane barriers risks.

https://patch.com/washington/seattle/protesters-sue-seattle-state-over-protest-injuries-death?utm_term=article-slot-1&utm_source=newsletter-daily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter


----------



## pottz

nothing worse than nasty rotten spam !


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This is a great story. Young Latino guy raises a brick of cash for struggling elder fellow, I think in Cali???

See, guys, it aint all bad.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

All I can say is why did it take so long? A couple of years ago I mentioned to a city director in Auburn if I were in charge of the Downtown Association in Seattle I would call for retail business strike one day a month. Add a day a month until Seattle addressed shoplifting and other crime. She looked at me like I was nuts. Seems that would have been better than this:

"Loss of high-profile businesses is reshaping downtown Seattle

"Columbia Sportswear is pulling out of downtown Seattle due to the coronavirus. It's the latest in a series of high-profile closures as businesses face deep uncertainties over the economy and the future of Seattle's police. Also gone from downtown are Bartell Drugs, Bergman Luggage and many others. *The loss of so many businesses should be an all-hands-on-deck emergency for city leaders,* but Seattle's self-inflicted wounds are making this worse,"

Only in a city made so prosperous by hated capitalism could this intellectual Ponzi scheme be tolerated or seem without consequences.


----------



## Peteybadboy

TopMax,

That is an incredible story. When is the mayor up for re-election? I have to pay attention to that race.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is absolutely insane! She will be up next year. Seattle has a history of not keeping mayors very long, but they elect the same kind of people expecting a different result ;-))

All those businesses closing in Seattle will be a critical issue in South King County. All the criminals and druggies won't have any stores to shoplift, so they will probably move south. Bellevue on the east side will not tolerate them. North end might if they move to primarily residential burglary but I think the south end will pay the price for Seattle's suicide.


----------



## bandit571

Was told to drop off a couple pictures…









Just a box? still needs a top coat on it..









Just a box..









Until you open the lid, and look inside..









Just a box….


----------



## corelz125

An Irishman walked into a bar in Dublin, ordered three pints of Guinness and sat at the back of the room, drinking a sip out of each one in turn. When he finished them, he came back to the bar and ordered three more.

The bartender approached and told him: "You know, a pint goes flat after I draw it, and it would taste better if you bought one at a time."

The Irishman replied: "Well, you see, I have two brothers. One is in America, the other is in Australia, and I'm in Dublin. When we all left home, we promised that we'd drink this way to remember the days we drank together. So I drink one for each me brothers and one for me self."

The bartender admitted that this was a fine tradition, and left it there. The Irishman became a regular in the bar, and always drank the same way: He ordered three pints and drank them in turn.

One day, he came in and ordered two pints. All the other regulars took notice and fell silent.

When he came back to the bar for the second round, the bartender said: "I don't want to intrude on your grief, but I wanted to offer my condolences on your loss."

The Irishman looked quite puzzled for a moment, then a light dawned and he laughed. "Oh, no, everybody's just fine," he explained.

"It's just that my wife had us join that Baptist Church and I had to quit drinking. But it hasn't affected my brothers though."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Corona is mother ********************er it bed for all people, My neighbour also effected from this virus
> 
> - anaishaved


I did not "flag " this- yet this is still on Corona Crazy!!!! IMO this disrespects this forum, but Pottz has a dislike for a "flag" Question? with the coarse language is this now acceptable? Has this forum not the ability to "post" or "flag" response from this post…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Proud Boys praying before expressing their 1st amendment*


----------



## pottz

> Superman was kinda bored so he just started flying around looking for something to do. He's flying over Wonder Woman's house and sees her bedroom window is open. He stops for a
> 
> glimpse and sees her lying on her bed naked. She's lying there and squirming around looking real hot.
> 
> Superman was getting turned on looking at her, so he decides what the hell, I can just fly in real quick, give her the ole' in-out and be out of there before she even knows what hit her. After all, I am Superman.
> 
> So, in he goes, wham-bam and he's out of there.
> 
> Wonder Woman: "What the f* was that?"
> 
> The Invisible Man: "I don't know, but my arse hurts like hell."
> 
> - corelz125
> *


*




Superman was kinda bored so he just started flying around looking for something to do. He's flying over Wonder Woman's house and sees her bedroom window is open. He stops for a

glimpse and sees her lying on her bed naked. She's lying there and squirming around looking real hot.

Superman was getting turned on looking at her, so he decides what the hell, I can just fly in real quick, give her the ole' in-out and be out of there before she even knows what hit her. After all, I am Superman.

So, in he goes, wham-bam and he's out of there.

Wonder Woman: "What the f

Click to expand...

*


> was that?"
> 
> The Invisible Man: "I don't know, but my arse hurts like hell."
> 
> - corelz125


the joke meister strikes again!!!!


----------



## pottz

> An Irishman walked into a bar in Dublin, ordered three pints of Guinness and sat at the back of the room, drinking a sip out of each one in turn. When he finished them, he came back to the bar and ordered three more.
> 
> The bartender approached and told him: "You know, a pint goes flat after I draw it, and it would taste better if you bought one at a time."
> 
> The Irishman replied: "Well, you see, I have two brothers. One is in America, the other is in Australia, and I'm in Dublin. When we all left home, we promised that we'd drink this way to remember the days we drank together. So I drink one for each me brothers and one for me self."
> 
> The bartender admitted that this was a fine tradition, and left it there. The Irishman became a regular in the bar, and always drank the same way: He ordered three pints and drank them in turn.
> 
> One day, he came in and ordered two pints. All the other regulars took notice and fell silent.
> 
> When he came back to the bar for the second round, the bartender said: "I don't want to intrude on your grief, but I wanted to offer my condolences on your loss."
> 
> The Irishman looked quite puzzled for a moment, then a light dawned and he laughed. "Oh, no, everybody's just fine," he explained.
> 
> "It's just that my wife had us join that Baptist Church and I had to quit drinking. But it hasn't affected my brothers though."
> 
> - corelz125


*LMAO* i bow to the king,where the hell do you get this stuff.


----------



## pottz

> Corona is mother ********************er it bed for all people, My neighbour also effected from this virus
> 
> - anaishaved
> 
> I did not "flag " this- yet this is still on Corona Crazy!!!! IMO this disrespects this forum, but Pottz has a dislike for a "flag" Question? with the coarse language is this now acceptable? Has this forum not the ability to "post" or "flag" response from this post…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh no this was flagged by me early today,as ive said nasty rude is not allowed here,*period!!!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Question of the day: When will "they" demand DC be taken off of WA DC? All the statures and mascots are going away. Maybe they don't know it was named after Columbus? ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Today,

Golf boys vs girls match of cards best ball net. Bill and I play our wives in a second match better ball net, the two couples vs the other two couples in a money match (3rd match). Then dinner cards and drinking to beat the competitive spirit out of us.

Corelz 125 good ones.

TopMax Seattle and NYC probably have the worst mayors should be on notice. (if that is too political sorry Pottz)

DW I saw that. So much profanity on social media I have become numb to it.

Good news is I'm making progress in my shop, and because of LJ I have been using hand planes and love it. My left tricep was sore for two days, good workout. Who knew?

Be save have some fun


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 TopMax


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I should be getting a little work done around the house, but I'm relaxing in the dark in migraine prevention mode this afternoon ;-(( Fortunately, it works fairly well ;-)

You will probably have to subscribe to Medium if you want to access this. Medium subscription sends some of the most informative and factual articles from major publishers. I read too much and still can't keep up ;-(( I have self-diagnosed a serious mental defect: curiosity. Curiosity killed the cat; too bad they only have nine lives.

"If you're the smartest person in the room, you're in the wrong room."

https://medium.com/age-of-awareness/people-arent-born-smart-they-become-smart-as-a-result-of-doing-this-b267c8eacf7a


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


none of mine are registered,hell a couple my dad got from cops.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A neighbor of my uncle was a Seattle cop. He had a house full of guns he took off suspects. In the late 60 when the feds were cleaning up Seattle corruption he was sweating blood ;-) He told my uncle he could get him anything a Seattle city department had if he needed anything. Unc told him he didn't need anything.

I was at Unc's house one day when the news came on. Jack was there. He was glued to the TV report. The back door burst open. It was his wife. She asked if he saw that so&so was arrested? He said he saw that. They were obviously very concerned that the feds were getting too close, but he was never arrested.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yom Kippur 2020 to those who are honoring… *










*1973*


















*2020*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Friday Night Antifa Smackdown: Episode 4*


----------



## pottz

> *
> Friday Night Antifa Smackdown: Episode 4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thanks dw i always love a good antifa smack down.the sad thing is it doesn't take much to smack em down,there pretty stupid,easy targets-lmao!!!lets just hope none of em know how to vote!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Military suicides up as much as 20% in COVID era*
https://apnews.com/article/virus-outbreak-air-force-stress-archive-army-2be5e2d741c1798fad3f79ca2f2c14dd

https://www.limaohio.com/news/429124/military-suicides-up-as-much-as-20-in-covid-era


----------



## pottz

> *Military suicides up as much as 20% in COVID era*
> https://apnews.com/article/virus-outbreak-air-force-stress-archive-army-2be5e2d741c1798fad3f79ca2f2c14dd
> 
> https://www.limaohio.com/news/429124/military-suicides-up-as-much-as-20-in-covid-era
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that is very sad,lets pray for their peace brother.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *
> Friday Night Antifa Smackdown: Episode 4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I like the Smackdown too ;-) Make a lot more sense than the WWWF.

Sorry to hear that about our vets. Better keep them in our prayers.

I remember that gas shortage. I was working in Republic, WA. 300 mile commute one way. The Union Station near my home would fill my pickup, but I would need to top it off to get home. That was not usually a problem. Ernie who had been a heavy equipment mechanic before he operated the station told me to siphon gas out of some equipment north of Wenatchee if I needed it to make it home. He said to tell them he said it was OK if anyone questioned me ;-)) Luckily I never had to try it.


----------



## pottz




----------



## bandit571

2 signs at a men's Restroom….

"We aim to please, so please aim."

Larger sign behind the sit-down…
" Be like Dad. 
Not like Sis, 
Raise the seat
Before you Piss"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - pottz


That's gotta put you in the running for Jokemiester ;-))


----------



## rwe2156




----------



## corelz125

Good one Bandit

Fay Chester was a busy housewife with a demanding husband, six children and a large house.

The only relief she got from her chores was the twice-a-week bridge game she shared with a dozen other women.

The only flaw in the bridge club relationship was that Fay loved to tell off-color stories and the girls didn't want to hear them.

To teach Fay a lesson, the other women decided that the next time she told an off-color story, they'd just get up, walk out, meet at another home but without Fay.

Sure enough, at the next meeting, Fay started, "You know, girls, there's a rumor going around that a busload of prostitutes will be leaving in the morning for that big gold find up in Alaska, and they say…."

Just then, the women all stood up and started for the door.

Fay was disconcerted but only for a moment, then she understood what was going on and said, "Hey! Girls! Hold on, hold on! There's plenty of time 'cause the bus doesn't leave till morning!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*technology- Drone carries human kidney over Las Vegas desert in what could be the future of organ transportation*










https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/health/2020/09/28/drone-used-transport-human-kidney-airport-las-vegas-nevada/3528614001/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Biden Meme*
> 
> - pottz


*-1 IMO for being negative towards a presidential candidate who according to the polls many people love and respect similar to our current president. Encourage other woodworkers of all who are here to feel safe on their thoughts- Republican, Democrat, Spanish socialist and are there any Antifa woodworkers out there?

just say'ng*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brother Nathaniel- Kyle Rittenhouse-Hero Or Martyr?*
http://brothernathanaelchannel.com/watch_video.php?v=R3U5D8DNSB8R


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *-1 IMO for being negative towards a presidential candidate who according to the polls many people love and respect similar to our current president. Encourage other woodworkers of all who are here to feel safe on their thoughts- Republican, Democrat, Spanish socialist and are there any Antifa woodworkers out there?
> 
> just say ng*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They both have over 50% disapproval ratings ;-((


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... are there any Antifa woodworkers out there?
> 
> just say ng
> - Desert Woodworker


No idea… don't even know or care what they're about, however, if all this political bull******************** continues, I'll join them!

*just say'ng.*_


----------



## bandit571

Come on November 4th…..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Come on November 4th…..
> 
> - bandit571


Is there a silent *Antifart* meeting?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Peteybadboy

Just me and the dawg today. Some shop time.

Girls be the boys on Sunday. Bill and I won our match. Found my swing yesterday.

Those fluffy cows look like Bison. Why isn't it Bison NY? Anyone else note the forum is getting close to 5000?


----------



## pottz

hey just let me say one thing im not here campaigning for anyone, i make fun of all of them equally,because there equally worthless.lets not get all sensitive about some jokes or memes,for gods sake have a sense of humor,if you dont your probably on the wrong thread.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> hey just let me say one thing im not here campaigning for anyone, i make fun of all of them equally,because there equally worthless.lets not get all sensitive about some jokes or memes,for gods sake have a sense of humor,if you dont your probably on the wrong thread.
> 
> - pottz


*pottzy* didn't know you believed in reincarnation… you practicing to be a *Cricket*?

I use red stitching.


----------



## pottz

> hey just let me say one thing im not here campaigning for anyone, i make fun of all of them equally,because there equally worthless.lets not get all sensitive about some jokes or memes,for gods sake have a sense of humor,if you dont your probably on the wrong thread.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *pottzy* didn t know you believed in reincarnation… you practicing to be a *Cricket*?
> 
> I use red stitching.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


no way my beagle loves to eat em !


----------



## pottz




----------



## rwe2156




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey just let me say one thing im not here campaigning for anyone, i make fun of all of them equally,because there equally worthless.lets not get all sensitive about some jokes or memes,for gods sake have a sense of humor,if you dont your probably on the wrong thread.
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I wasn't even looking for a way to stir the pot today but this popped up. 
"Mom says kindergartner regularly told by teacher she lives on 'stolen land' "

https://mynorthwest.com/2194182/kindergartner-stolen-land-washington/

I am totally opposed to destroying childhood. No doubt the Native Americans got the shaft, but kindergarten is not the place to address the issues.

Prior to WWII foreign countries came to America to study our elementary school system. I recall seeing a test many years ago the kids had to pass to graduate 8th grade at the turn of the 20th century. The article said most high school graduates could not pass it today. The sample had things I had never heard of in basic subjects. 13% graduated high school in 1910. 3% graduated college. Putting it into perspective, I believe that 13% were as educated as the 35% that graduate college today. US education has dropped from #1 prior to WWII to 91st today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just me and the dawg today. Some shop time.
> 
> Girls be the boys on Sunday. Bill and I won our match. Found my swing yesterday.
> 
> Those fluffy cows look like Bison. Why isn t it Bison NY? Anyone else note the forum is getting close to 5000?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Most who try to pet them need very basic terms. The sign did not work that time. Not sure how to simplify it more. ;-))


----------



## corelz125

A drunken man who smelled like beer sat down on a subway seat next to a priest.

The man's tie was stained; his face was plastered with red lipstick, and a half empty bottle of whiskey was sticking out of his torn coat pocket.

He opened his newspaper and began reading.

After a few minutes the man turned to the priest and asked, "Say, Father, what causes arthritis?"

The priest replied, "My Son, it's caused by loose living, being with cheap, wicked women, too much alcohol and a contempt for your fellow man, sleeping around with prostitutes and lack of bathing."

The drunk muttered his response, "Well, I'll be damned," then returned to his paper.

The priest, thinking about what he had said, nudged the man and apologized. "I'm very sorry. I didn't mean to come on so strong. How long have you had arthritis?"

The drunk answered, "I don't have it, Father. I was just reading here that the Pope does."


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> hey just let me say one thing im not here campaigning for anyone, i make fun of all of them equally,because there equally worthless.lets not get all sensitive about some jokes or memes,for gods sake have a sense of humor,if you dont your probably on the wrong thread.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *pottzy* didn t know you believed in reincarnation… you practicing to be a *Cricket*?
> 
> I use red stitching.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> no way my beagle loves to eat em !
> 
> - pottz


Eat wot?... politicians, crickets or red (wrong) threads?

*Politicians* and *capital punishment* should be debated at the beginning of a *sentence*... they should both start with a *hanging participle*...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .....
> The drunk answered, "I don't have it, Father. I was just reading here that the Pope does."
> 
> - corelz125


And I always thought that celibacy depended on where you have the arthritis…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> And I always thought that celibacy depended on where you have the arthritis…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Are you referring to the wrists or the hips?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Monday Night ANTIFA Raw!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Presidential debates in 11.27 minutes…*
Any bets on who will win before the debate?


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> *Presidential debates in 11.27 minutes…*
> Any bets on who will win before the debate?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Neither one.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Presidential debates in 11.27 minutes…*
> Any bets on who will win before the debate?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Neither one.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Two hours of my life wasted… well nearly as I did manage to tackle a review amongst my fits of laughter… and sympathy to my USA buddies.

Hell, I thought children were supposed to be back to school… there were at least two that played hookey!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Presidential debates in 11.27 minutes…*
> Any bets on who will win before the debate?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


THERE WILL BE NO WINNERS THIS YEAR ;-((


----------



## DS

The corona 20 starts here…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Presidential debates in 11.27 minutes…*
> Any bets on who will win before the debate?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> THERE WILL BE NO WINNERS THIS YEAR ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Antifa* membership….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Total Inequality

Maybe ANTIFA should work on this instead of working on windows and statures?

https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/04/total-inequality/476238/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Alaska Guy called it! Well done.

Nope, no Winners this year of mostly peaceful suckiness. Except Blackrock, they´ll probably do Ok, own a bunch more stuff and stuff, like all the Real Estate that gets defaulted on.



> THERE WILL BE NO WINNERS THIS YEAR ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## GreenIsle

> What is totally asinine is that Corona Beer sales are off by something like 30%.!!!
> 
> - Andybb


Is that true about the beer sales?

There's a band in Ireland called The Coronas. Maybe they're feeling the impact too.


----------



## pottz

> *Presidential debates in 11.27 minutes…*
> Any bets on who will win before the debate?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Neither one.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


+1 it's not either one of them thats gonna lose it's the american people,were screwed no matter what.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…Spam for Lunch, anybody?


----------



## pottz

spam flagged


----------



## pottz

> Hmmm…Spam for Lunch, anybody?
> 
> - bandit571


best thing to do with spam is *fry *it !!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Our choices this election are gonorrhea and syphilis.


----------



## pottz

> Our choices this election are gonorrhea and syphilis.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


what about dementia and egotism ?


----------



## pottz




----------



## DS

None of this would've happened if they just had gotten Judge Judy to moderate instead of Charles Wallace.

I could just hear her shushing the candidates and coming up with snappy rejoinders to embarrass them into submission.

Maybe next time?


----------



## DS

On the radio this morning, someone suggested they use shock collars… oh my. 
Pay per view event anybody?


----------



## pottz

a simple sloution would be to just turn off the mic for whoever should not be talking.of course trump would have a fit and walk out.but i like the judge judy idea too,she takes not crap from anyone.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Our choices this election are gonorrhea and syphilis.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Either way… *goner here* in the US of A…


> None of this would've happened if they just had gotten *Judge Judy* to moderate instead of Charles Wallace.
> ....
> - DS


And maybe have *Bailiff Byrd* slap the two around and wait for the *reverse BLM*s to start a new bout of riots.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I support shock collars. Everyone in the audience should have a controller for both.

I'm all for Judge Judy moderating and ruling on answers. Too late for last night, but she could do a VP debate. I think they usually have one. It would be interesting to see how she would rule on this sex abuse case and the missing evidence.

"In April 2010, Schweizer reported Harris's office denied a request from a San Francisco Weekly journalist who sought the archdiocese's abuse records. Similarly, Schweizer wrote he requested the same documents in 2019, through an attorney in California."

"The San Francisco district attorney's office responded they no longer had them in their possession," he noted.

"Were they destroyed? Were they moved somewhere else?" Schweizer asked. "It remains a disturbing mystery."

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/08/12/kamala-harris-failed-to-prosecute-priest-sex-abuse-cases-despite-victims-pleas/?fbclid=IwAR3y4hH-8b5YoZbCplh3MOkH2OyNpGPEvgoAfEDgfjAhZaqTIEKKjT37ZyM


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Mess?

I dont see any mess.

Nope, neither do I.


----------



## pottz

> Mess?
> 
> I dont see any mess.
> 
> Nope, neither do I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


they look innocent too me ? ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It that Trump and Biden?


----------



## corelz125

One night, a man on his way home happened upon a drunk, down on his hands and knees searching for something under a streetlight.
The man asked the drunk what he was looking for so diligently and the drunk said he had tripped and his Rolex wristwatch had broken loose from his wrist.
The man, being a kindhearted soul, got down on his hands and knees and began assisting the drunk looking for his watch.
After about ten minutes without any success, the man asked the drunk exactly where he tripped.
"About a half a block up the street," the drunk said.
"Why, pray tell," the man asked the drunk, "are you looking for your watch here if you lost it a half a block up the street?"
The drunk replied, "The light is a lot better here."

Drunk must of been a millenial


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> One night, a man on his way home happened upon a drunk, down on his hands and knees searching for something under a streetlight.
> The man asked the drunk what he was looking for so diligently and the drunk said he had tripped and his Rolex wristwatch had broken loose from his wrist.
> The man, being a kindhearted soul, got down on his hands and knees and began assisting the drunk looking for his watch.
> After about ten minutes without any success, the man asked the drunk exactly where he tripped.
> "About a half a block up the street," the drunk said.
> "Why, pray tell," the man asked the drunk, "are you looking for your watch here if you lost it a half a block up the street?"
> The drunk replied, "The light is a lot better here."
> 
> Drunk must of been a millenial
> 
> - corelz125


no a millenial wouldn't have the ambition to even look-lol.


----------



## pottz

so who is going to watch to nights side show.i heard his buddies at fox have been coaching him how to do better on this one.god i hope he listened!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> so who is going to watch to nights side show.i heard his buddies at fox have been coaching him how to do better on this one.god i hope he listened!
> 
> - pottz


Rather have a circumcision with a chainsaw than endure that.


----------



## MrWolfe

https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ax9mpxp_460svav1.mp4
Amazing!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ax9mpxp_460svav1.mp4
> 
> - MrWolfe


*to give fair time to the opposition…*

*WHAT'S UP BIDEN'S SLEEVE?*
https://www.infowars.com/whats-up-bidens-sleeve/


----------



## Peteybadboy

I don't want to talk about the debate. Uggggg

Anyone got any good news? Close friends just became Grand Parents, hope for the future?

Talked to my 97 year old Uncle, I sharpened the Stanly #5 jack plane he sold me what 30 years ago? So I called him. (He worked at a saw mill/ hardware store in Riverdale NJ). He remembered me buying the plane from him. (wow)

All seems well here. People are coming back, I hear Fla is open 100%.


----------



## Peteybadboy

This makes me happy. This is a good friends mom. My friend asked for a flag box for her dad's burial flag. She insisted on paying me for it too. I have made many for free. No one has sent me a photo with the flag in the box before this. That is all the payment I need!

Hope you are all safe and healthy


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Does this count as Good news?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Probably got a *trump* up his sleeve!

As for the other guy, he's probably *biden* off more than he can chew.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Probably got a *trump* up his sleeve!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+1


----------



## pottz

> so who is going to watch to nights side show.i heard his buddies at fox have been coaching him how to do better on this one.god i hope he listened!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Rather have a circumcision with a chainsaw than endure that.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


after 20 minutes i felt like i had,turned it off.


----------



## corelz125

A couple had just gotten married and where alone together on their first night.

This was to be the first time they had made love and it was while her new husband was getting undressed that she noticed a few things about him.

As her husband took off his trousers, the wife noticed that his knees were all mangled and scared.

She asked him what at happened and the husband explained "as a child I had kneasels"

"Kneesels?" she asked, "what on earth is that?"

He replied, "Kneaseles are like measeles except they only affect the knees".

He continued to undress and as he pulled off his socks his wife looked at his toes and found that they two were all mangled and scared.

She asked about this and he replied, "oh as a child I had tolio".

"Tolio?" she asked, "what on earth is that"

He explained, "Tolio is like polio except it only affects the toes".

As he began to remove his boxer shorts she shouted, "Don't tell me, let me guess- small cox"


----------



## corelz125

A little boy boards a public bus and sits down right behind the driver.

He begins to speak: "If my mom was a cow and my dad was a bull, I'd be a little calf. If my mom was a hen and my dad was a chicken, I'd be a little chick. If my mom was a deer and my dad was a buck, I'd be a little deer. If my mom was a duck and my dad was a goose, I'd be a little duckling."

After listening to the boy rambling on and on in the same manner for a while, the bus driver begins to get annoyed.

He turns around and says to the boy: "What if your mom was a drunk and your dad was a bum?"

In an instant, the boy responds: "I'd be a bus driver."

The bus driver probably should have seen it coming!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Rather have a circumcision with a chainsaw than endure that.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> after 20 minutes i felt like i had,turned it off.
> 
> - pottz


Wot, the *chainsaw* or the TV?


----------



## pottz

> A little boy boards a public bus and sits down right behind the driver.
> 
> He begins to speak: "If my mom was a cow and my dad was a bull, I'd be a little calf. If my mom was a hen and my dad was a chicken, I'd be a little chick. If my mom was a deer and my dad was a buck, I'd be a little deer. If my mom was a duck and my dad was a goose, I'd be a little duckling."
> 
> After listening to the boy rambling on and on in the same manner for a while, the bus driver begins to get annoyed.
> 
> He turns around and says to the boy: "What if your mom was a drunk and your dad was a bum?"
> 
> In an instant, the boy responds: "I'd be a bus driver."
> 
> The bus driver probably should have seen it coming!
> 
> - corelz125


good stuff,MR JOKEMEISTER!!


----------



## pottz

> Rather have a circumcision with a chainsaw than endure that.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> after 20 minutes i felt like i had,turned it off.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Wot, the *chainsaw* or the TV?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


the clowns on tv.


----------



## oldnovice

I don't want to say I am partial but I found a way to watch the debate without getting nausea!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*clowns- the media is filled with subversives always have, but only escalating. Maybe time for TopMax to bring the fire and brimstone speech…*










*The threats to a moral civilization saddening…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

50 more votes to 5,000 Here is an early congratulations to Pottz.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BLACK PROUD BOYS DESTROY LEFT-WING LIES, DENOUNCE WHITE SUPREMACY*
https://www.infowars.com/black-proud-boys-destroy-left-wing-lies-denounce-white-supremacy/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here ya go DW. WE got a lucky break. This guy didn't pull a gun on the cops. That saved at least 2 weeks of looting, eh?

https://www.auburn-reporter.com/news/man-arrested-in-las-vegas-for-attacking-woman-teen-in-auburn-kent/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=daily&utm_medium=email


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Looks like *disinfectant as a reliable vaccine* will not pass the *pub test*,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

'Move to Canada' searches explode during chaotic Trump-Biden debate

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/newspolitics/move-to-canada-searches-explode-during-chaotic-trump-biden-debate/ar-BB19A1bD?li=AAggNb9&fbclid=IwAR0L9tRTEElqTajsxHMaoTou6V0v2ilokT3Fm_8ft91tWfIiIhLMvYXEVg0


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Looks like *disinfectant as a reliable vaccine* will not pass the *pub test*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Must not have drank enough Clorox.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Must not have drank enough Clorox.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Maybe he did… I hear rumours that that he is clear, but with the reveal, no longer needs some other excuse to avoid the next debate(s)...

Just waiting for the other guy to claim temporary *leprosy* or something just as contagious.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning everyone.

I did check out the proud boys website. I understand the founder is from Westchester NY where I lived for over 30 years. I read the news today oh boy, seems unreal all the time.

I will say thanks to Pottz for a this forum.

Have a good one


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nothing personal, only posted in relation to the debates, if that is what they indeed are.


----------



## pottz

see,he'll be fine.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning everyone.
> 
> I did check out the proud boys website. I understand the founder is from Westchester NY where I lived for over 30 years. I read the news today oh boy, seems unreal all the time.
> 
> I will say thanks to Pottz for a this forum.
> 
> Have a good one
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - Desert_Woodworker


Careful… Sometimes prayers get answered!


----------



## corelz125

It is important for men to remember that, as women grow older, it becomes harder for them to maintain the same quality of housekeeping as when they were younger. When this becomes apparent, try not to yell at them. Some are oversensitive, and there's nothing worse than an oversensitive woman. My name is Rob. Let me relate how I handled this situation with my wife, Carol. When I retired a few years ago, it became necessary for Carol to get a full-time job, along with her part-time job, both for extra income and for the health benefits that we needed.

Shortly after she started working, I noticed she was beginning to show her age. I usually get home from the golf club about the same time she gets home from work
Although she knows how hungry I am, she almost always says she has to rest for half an hour or so before she starts dinner. I don't yell at her. Instead, I tell her to take her time and just wake me when she gets dinner on the table.

I generally have lunch in the Grill at the golf club, so eating out is not an option for us in the evening. I'm ready for some home-cooked food when I walk through that door. She used to do the dishes as soon as we finished eating but now it's not unusual for them to sit on the table for several hours after dinner.
I do what I can by diplomatically reminding her several times each evening that they won't clean themselves. I know she really appreciates this, as it does seem to motivate her to get them done before she goes to bed.

Another symptom of aging is complaining, I think. For example, she will say that it is difficult for her to find time to pay the monthly bills during her lunch hour, but guys, we take them for better or worse, so I just smile and offer encouragement. I tell her to stretch it out over two, or even three days. That way, she won't have to rush so much. I also remind her that missing lunch completely now and then would help her figure. I like to think tact is one of my strong points.

When doing simple jobs, she seems to think she needs more rest periods. She had to take a break when she was only half-finished mowing the lawn. I tried not to make a scene. I'm a fair man. I told her to fix herself a nice, big, cold glass of freshly squeezed orange juice, and just relax for a while. And, as long as she is making one for herself, she might as well make one for me too.

I know that I probably look like a saint in the way I support Carol. I'm not saying that showing this much patience & consideration is easy. Many men would find it difficult if not impossible. Nobody knows better than I do how frustrating women get as they get older. However, guys, even if you just use a little more tact and less criticism of your ageing wife as a result of reading this article, I will consider that writing it was well worthwhile. After all, we are put on this earth to help each other.

Rob died suddenly of a perforated rectum after publishing this letter. The police report says he was found with a Calloway extra-long 50-inch Big Bertha Driver II golf club jammed up his rear end, with barely 5 inches of grip showing. A sledge hammer was laying nearby. His wife Carol, was arrested and charged with murder. The all-woman jury took only 9 minutes to find her "Not Guilty", accepting her defence that Rob, somehow without looking, accidentally sat down on his golf club."


----------



## pottz

thanks for that corelz makes me think maybe i should change my ways and not be so encouraging myself. ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> His wife Carol, was arrested and charged with murder. The all-woman jury took only 9 minutes to find her "Not Guilty", accepting her defence that Rob, somehow without looking, accidentally sat down on his golf club."


He might have fell on it stumbling around the course?


----------



## oldnovice

In a recent news item stated that the number of U.S. citizens are moving to Canada has increased.
And, because of this, most Canadians feel that Canada should have built a wall.


----------



## bigblockyeti

They're worried we won't keep making America great again but instead have capital gains taxes increase and be told how much red meat they can eat. Some people still like freedom, some sheeple want to be told what to do.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Friday Night ANTIFA Smackdown: Episode 5*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 'Move to Canada' searches explode during chaotic Trump-Biden debate
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/newspolitics/move-to-canada-searches-explode-during-chaotic-trump-biden-debate/ar-BB19A1bD?li=AAggNb9&fbclid=IwAR0L9tRTEElqTajsxHMaoTou6V0v2ilokT3Fm_8ft91tWfIiIhLMvYXEVg0
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yeah, and I will never believe any of them have the balls to do so. Planning to move in 22 months to Ukraine where my wife's family still lives. Not because of politics, I like it there better. Much more laid back lifestyle and we have living family around.

Alot of planning is required to make this seamless. Little details like setting up retirement checks to be direct deposited, having an international bank so moving money can be done without coming home. Keeping a contact here in USA to use as address references for stupid things like Drivers License, State ID, Passport etc etc.

Few ill take the time to research and plan for this important part.

In short, a bunch of hot air.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I know quite a few Canadians. The one I am in contact with the most told me most are opposed to opening the border for a couple of years. They do not need Corona virus. US is the world leader by a wide margin. WE support the right to be as irresponsible as anyone wants to be. The guy I posted above who attacked the women will most likely be out to continue in a few years. The cause is racism, not criminal behavior ;-(( King County, WA prosecutors will confirm that. My daughter and granddaughter carry pepper spray. GD used it at least once. Civilization continues to decline towards the state of nature. Arrival expected within 5 years. Hopefully the Left Coast can be brought under control before that appends, but doubtful. Refer to debate to evaluate odds.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 'Move to Canada' searches explode during chaotic Trump-Biden debate
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/newspolitics/move-to-canada-searches-explode-during-chaotic-trump-biden-debate/ar-BB19A1bD?li=AAggNb9&fbclid=IwAR0L9tRTEElqTajsxHMaoTou6V0v2ilokT3Fm_8ft91tWfIiIhLMvYXEVg0
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yeah, and I will never believe any of them have the balls to do so. Planning to move in 22 months to Ukraine where my wife s family still lives. Not because of politics, I like it there better. Much more laid back lifestyle and we have living family around.
> 
> Alot of planning is required to make this seamless. Little details like setting up retirement checks to be direct deposited, having an international bank so moving money can be done without coming home. Keeping a contact here in USA to use as address references for stupid things like Drivers License, State ID, Passport etc etc.
> 
> Few ill take the time to research and plan for this important part.
> 
> In short, a bunch of hot air.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+ the best advice on relocating to another country. I was a dual resident between the US and Canada in the '80's and you can make it work but as stated above a lot of work and adjustment. IMO when dealing with people there is no utopia except in Heaven only requirement is to believe…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*These 18 Celebrities Who Promised to Move If Trump Was Elected Can Get on That Now*
https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/these-18-celebrities-who-promised-move-trump-was-elected-can-get-now

Then should you want to renounce your citizenship and leave has anyone looked into how to do it $$$


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 'Move to Canada' searches explode during chaotic Trump-Biden debate
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/newspolitics/move-to-canada-searches-explode-during-chaotic-trump-biden-debate/ar-BB19A1bD?li=AAggNb9&fbclid=IwAR0L9tRTEElqTajsxHMaoTou6V0v2ilokT3Fm_8ft91tWfIiIhLMvYXEVg0
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yeah, and I will never believe any of them have the balls to do so. Planning to move in 22 months to Ukraine where my wife s family still lives. Not because of politics, I like it there better. Much more laid back lifestyle and we have living family around.
> 
> Alot of planning is required to make this seamless. Little details like setting up retirement checks to be direct deposited, having an international bank so moving money can be done without coming home. Keeping a contact here in USA to use as address references for stupid things like Drivers License, State ID, Passport etc etc.
> 
> Few ill take the time to research and plan for this important part.
> 
> In short, a bunch of hot air.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> + the best advice on relocating to another country. I was a dual resident between the US and Canada in the 80 s and you can make it work but as stated above a lot of work and adjustment. IMO when dealing with people there is no utopia except in Heaven only requirement is to believe…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm not looking for Utopia, but the destruction of the middle class and full support of crimes of necessity for anyone who prefers drugs or not working is ridiculous.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I m not looking for Utopia,* but the destruction of the middle class *and full support of crimes of necessity for anyone who prefers drugs or not working is ridiculous.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Respectfully, I am in total agreement. That is why people of like minds should stay united to enlighten to the youth of society. Be that here on Corona Crazy, classroom, or job site…


----------



## pottz

you guys want to move to canada line up and ill drive the bus! are we perfect,hell no,but it's still the greatest nation on earth and im not giving up.i might ******************** can socal though,we are f'ed up,big time.so when you guys find that so called utopia everyone looks for let me know!!!! *GOOD LUCK.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is the problem Pottz everybody wants to go to heaven but you gotta die to get there…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*YouTube censored info*
*YouTube won't allow deepfake of Kim Jong Un discussing U.S. voter suppression*
https://www.dailydot.com/debug/putin-kim-jong-un-election-deepfakes/

*
The ads were set to appear on TV too but were ultimately pulled by networks.*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Here is the problem Pottz everybody wants to go to heaven…*
> - Desert Woodworker


Not everyone… I'm told that all the *"good" women* are down in hell…


----------



## pottz

> *Here is the problem Pottz everybody wants to go to heaven but you gotta die to get there…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


YEAH BECAUSE THERE IS NO LIVING HEAVEN!!!!


----------



## pottz

> *Here is the problem Pottz everybody wants to go to heaven…*
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Not everyone… I m told that all the *"good" women* are down in hell…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


well i dont know about the good ones,but the fun ones,hell yeah!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Here is the problem Pottz everybody wants to go to heaven…*
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Not everyone… I m told that all the *"good" women* are down in hell…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*O.K. any thoughts on this female duck?*










vs


----------



## pottz

> *YouTube censored info*
> *YouTube won't allow deepfake of Kim Jong Un discussing U.S. voter suppression*
> https://www.dailydot.com/debug/putin-kim-jong-un-election-deepfakes/
> 
> *
> The ads were set to appear on TV too but were ultimately pulled by networks.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


time to get back to good ol days when the cia would go in and,well make these guys dissapear.too much "transparensy these days.whether you like it or not we dont need to know all the details,some which are uncomfortable.let the pros handle the scum of the world.the less the american people know,the better.freedom comes with costs,most which people cant handle.reality hurts,loss of freedom hurts far more.choose your pain people.may god bless the usa.


----------



## pottz

> *Here is the problem Pottz everybody wants to go to heaven…*
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Not everyone… I m told that all the *"good" women* are down in hell…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *O.K. any thoughts on this female duck?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah,gross!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Not meant to be gross- but would you want to be in hell (cooked duck) or free to fly (freedom) ?*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... the less the american people know,the better…
> - pottz


Isn't that the premise of most *elections*... except the *Chinese election*, which centers around sex!


----------



## pottz

> ... the less the american people know,the better…
> - pottz
> 
> Isn t that the premise of most *elections*... except the *Chinese election*, which centers around sex!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


you got my vote!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... the less the american people know,the better…
> - pottz
> 
> Isn t that the premise of most *elections*... except the *Chinese election*, which centers around sex!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> you got my vote!
> 
> - pottz


Can Aussies register as a *Joe* supporter?

Time for an *election*!


----------



## pottz

> Can Aussies register as a *Joe* supporter?
> 
> why, you guys really want to join our circus ?
> 
> ... the less the american people know,the better…
> - pottz
> 
> Isn t that the premise of most *elections*... except the *Chinese election*, which centers around sex!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> you got my vote!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Time for an *election*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## pottz

hey were already [email protected]#ded,save your selves and run,and i mean fast!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... why, you guys really want to join our circus ?
> - pottz


I *ran away* from the circus… not *run to join*...

I'm quite happy to stay here in Churchill and you may keep *Joe*... but, who do I send my address to, for the *nudies*?


----------



## pottz

> ... why, you guys really want to join our circus ?
> - pottz
> 
> I *ran away* from the circus… not *run to join*...
> 
> I m quite happy to stay here in Churchill and you may keep *Joe*... but, who do I send my address to, for the *nudies*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hey you want nudies contact [email protected] especially if your into hair sniffing or inappropiate touching.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> It is important for men to remember that, as women grow older, it becomes harder for them to maintain the same quality of housekeeping as when they were younger….
> 
> - corelz125


Actually I found that quite amusing.. though for a diffenet reason.

Years ago when I was still a *social butterfly*, one of my favourite *party/crowd tricks* was to relate a monologue similar to what *C125* described, but tailored to my immediate audience… however, my punchline was… 
*I still don't know why my wife left me!*… and quitely chuckled as the bait was taken hook line and sinker…

Now no one invites me to parties or let me be a member of their crowd….


----------



## pottz

> delete


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> delete
> 
> - pottz


Damn you *pottzy*, already got to me before you deleted it… but that was a fake address you spun me… I spent the last hour trying to authenticate it.


----------



## pottz

> delete
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Damn you *pottzy*, already got to me before you deleted it… but that was a fake address you spun me… I spent the last hour trying to authenticate it.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


thats because it's only on the (dark web) you know where all the kiddie porn.stolen credit numbers and drug deals are done!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Kim Jong Un should be an expert on voter suppression ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> you guys want to move to canada line up and ill drive the bus! are we perfect,hell no,but it s still the greatest nation on earth and im not giving up.i might ******************** can socal though,we are f ed up,big time.so when you guys find that so called utopia everyone looks for let me know!!!! *GOOD LUCK.*
> 
> - pottz


I was just pointing out what a lot want to do. 60 Minutes, maybe Dateline or a similar investigative reporting broadcast said 50% of Californians are planning or contemplating moving out of California. Businesses are fleeing Seattle. Seattle school enrollment is reported to be way down. I suppose everyone with kids doesn't want them contaminated. Psychologists report IQ is dropping about 10 points in developed countries. I'm sure they did not include Seattle in the study.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ... the less the american people know,the better…
> - pottz
> 
> Isn t that the premise of most *elections*... except the *Chinese election*, which centers around sex!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> you got my vote!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Can Aussies register as a *Joe* supporter?
> 
> Time for an *election*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Probably. I haven't heard it for several years, but they were advertising for illegal aliens to report to a certain address in Seattle to register to vote a few years ago ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Here is the problem Pottz everybody wants to go to heaven but you gotta die to get there…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Never heard that one before. Definitely a paradox, eh? ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have always wondered why Japan allied with the Axis Powers and Hitler declared war to bring the US in early. He had plans to invade the US after he conquered Europe.

Lots of intereting comments here: https://www.quora.com/How-come-Japan-didn-t-immediately-surrender-during-World-War-Two-when-both-Italy-and-Germany-had-both-clearly-lost

The world was Crazy long before Corona!


----------



## pottz

well sadly we have passed 5000 posts on a thread i never thought would even surpasse 1000.this means my hopes that this virus would long be gone are far from over.congrats bob for taking it over the line,for all youve contributed to this thread you deserve the so called honor my friend.can we all pray im not here congratulating someone for passing 10000 ?lets all hope not jocks,peace and good night.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Oh! Gee whiz! ;-)) I should be paying attention. Congrats Pottz. You should be a professional thread maker. Cricket hasn't had to calm things down like she does on lots of other ;-)

Unfortunately, If it goes until the end of Corona it will probably make 10K ;-( I just saw on the news there is another surge in process ;-((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

About US passports.

It used to cost about 250$ to cancel a US passport.

It now costs 2500$ to cancel a US passport. Seems as though "They" want to inhibit tax-slaves from leaving the plantation, er sumfin.

I used to think having a US passport gave some international street - cred, but dont think that anymore. For me, it is just a hassle all around. Have to apply for residence visas every couple a years, and the Spanish Immigration office is like a year behind, so my visa has been expired since June of last year. All my banking activity, by Law, gets reported to some Authority or other. I cant open a broker account to trade stocks due to some Obummer-era Law or other that prohibits Americans living abroad to do so, tax evasion, er sumfin.

In other words, I can get a Swedish passport easily enough, but a throwaway 2500$ is not easily come by.

Oh yeah, and Heaven is a place on Earth - Belinda Carlisle said so. And she was in the GoGo´s, so she would know.


----------



## rwe2156

If, no, after Trump recovers….

"I'm immune, Joe, how about you?"

(KH lurking…....)


----------



## Miquelo

CZ is also experiencing madness from covid. But it's just a government business because members of the government have a trade in drapes and other medical supplies. Therefore, a state of emergency has been declared on Monday 5.10. Business is a business


----------



## Miquelo

and as the bars die, more people die in traffic accidents and cancer


----------



## pottz

> Oh! Gee whiz! ;-)) I should be paying attention. Congrats Pottz. You should be a professional thread maker. Cricket hasn t had to calm things down like she does on lots of other ;-)
> 
> Unfortunately, If it goes until the end of Corona it will probably make 10K ;-( I just saw on the news there is another surge in process ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


sadly bob i think your right,about 10k and beyond,but hopefully by then we'll be talking about how great the recovery is…......hopefully!


----------



## pottz

looks like we have a new member joining us,welcome vitek,it's nice to have some fresh input.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... more people die in traffic accidents …
> 
> - Vítězslav Kačor


True… but think how many thousands more would die if we didn't obey traffic laws


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome aboard Vítek.

Most cancers are not easily prevented but life in many cases is extended for years. The US has about 600,000 cancer deaths per year. The US has 38,000 automobile deaths per year. They are preventable. So were the 207,000 covid deaths with responsible response at the source. Responsible citizens could easily have a substernal impact too, but that is a lot to ask for in the 21st century.

Interesting impacts on employers with military reserve employees.

In early *June 2020, a record 74,000 National Guard troops were engaged in domestic operations at their governors' direction*, including 39,400 responding to the COVID-19 crisis and more than 31,000 activated in 31 states and the District of Columbia dealing with civil disturbances. Another 28,000 were deployed worldwide. Occupation continues to grow in states and cities where civil unrest is still occurring. If an employer has an employee serving in the Guard or another branch of the military, now is a good time to review and prepare for military-related leave and reemployment under the Uniformed Services Employment and Reemployment Rights Act (USERRA) and any applicable state laws.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> True… but think how many thousands more would die if we didn t obey traffic laws
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


My Wife´s mother has a house on a tiny island in a very large lake in Sweden. A couple miles long by about a mile wide. Some farms, and a few rich families have homes there, plus some locals. Never any Police. When I am there, my favorite pastime is to practice drunk driving, because, why not! You cant possibly go over 25MPH, and really, the worst that could happen is to end up in the lake. But I havent yet, so I must be pretty good at it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *These 18 Celebrities Who Promised to Move If Trump Was Elected Can Get on That Now*
> https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/these-18-celebrities-who-promised-move-trump-was-elected-can-get-now
> 
> Then should you want to renounce your citizenship and leave has anyone looked into how to do it $$$
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Looking at that list I only see Bryan Cranston, the balance aren't celebrities, only has beens, wanna bes, never weres or dead.


----------



## corelz125

If you hate receiving an uninvited sales call, you are a member of a very big club. In fact, very few people don't belong to this club, including the people making the sales calls. Sometimes you can just hang up, but usually they'll just call you later, and you really would like not to be disturbed. Here are 10 excellent and funny ways to rid yourself of that pesky telemarketer!

1. If they want to loan you money, tell them you just filed for bankruptcy and you could sure use some money. Ask, "How long can I keep it? Do I have to ever pay it back, or is it like the other money I borrowed before my bankruptcy?"

2. If they start out with, "How are you today?" say, "Why do you want to know?" Or you can say, "I'm so glad you asked, because no one seems to care these days and I have all these problems, my sciatica is acting up, my eyelashes are sore, my dog just died . . ." When they try to get back to the sales process, just continue on with telling about your problems.

3. If the person says they're Joe Soap from the XYZ Company, ask them to spell their name, then ask them to spell the company name, then ask where it is located. Continue asking personal questions or questions about the company for as long as necessary.

4. This one works better if you are male.
Telemarketer: "Hi, my name is Judy and I'm with Canter and Siegel services….
You: "Hang on a second." (Few seconds pause) "Okay, (in a really husky voice) what are you wearing?"

5. Crying out, in well-simulated tones of pleasure and surprise, "Judy!! Is this really you? I can't believe it! Judy, how have you BEEN?" Hopefully, this will give Judy a few brief moments of terror as she tries to figure out where the heck she could know you from.

6. Say, "No," over and over. Be sure to vary the sound of each no, and keep an even tempo even as they're trying to speak. This is the most fun if you can keep going until they hang up.

7. If MCI calls trying to get you to sign up with their Family and Friends plan, reply, in as sinister a voice as you can muster, "I don't have any friends . . . would you be my friend? Do you want to go out to eat tonight?? What's your favorite color???"

8. If they clean rugs: "Can you get blood out, you can? Well, how about goat blood or human blood - chicken blood too? What about bone fragments? I sure could use the help!"

9. Let the person go through their spiel, providing minimal but necessary feedback in the form of an occasional "Uh-huh, really" or, "That's fascinating." Finally, when they ask you to buy, ask them to marry you. They will get all flustered. Then just tell them you couldn't give your credit card number to someone who's a complete stranger.

10. Tell them you work for the same company they work for.
Example:Telemarketer: "This is Bill from Watertronics."
You: "Watertronics!! Hey I work for them too. Where are you calling from?"
Telemarketer: "Uh, Dallas, Texas."
You:"Great, they have a group there too? How's business/the weather? Too bad the company has a policy against selling to employees, ha? Oh well, see ya!"

…and, of course, there is always the Seinfeld classic! Tell the Telemarketer you are busy and if they will give you their phone number you will call them back. If they say they are not allowed to give out their number, then ask them for their home number and tell them you will call them at home (this is usually the most effective method of getting rid of Telemarketers). If the person says, "Well, I don't really want to get a call at home," say, "Yeah! Now you know how I feel." (Smiling, of course…)


----------



## corelz125

Something tells me that LBD has his own way of getting rid of telemarketers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*TRUMP SUPPORTERS FLOOD DC STREETS IN SOLIDARITY FOR PRESIDENT AS HE BATTLES CHINA VIRUS*
https://www.infowars.com/trump-supporters-flood-dc-streets-in-solidarity-for-president-as-he-battles-china-virus/


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... My Wife´s mother has a house on a tiny island in a very large lake in Sweden… But I havent yet, so I must be pretty good at it.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Somehow I get the feeling that if a good sample of the 331,499,850 people in *US of A* that practice DUI did the same, your luck may run out a tad quickly.


> Something tells me that LBD has his own way of getting rid of telemarketers.
> 
> - corelz125


No way *C125*... I love 'em… if I have a day when a telemarketer forgets to ring, I'll ring a random number and *ask if they have anything they wan'rt to sell me*...


----------



## bandit571

One way….answer the telemarketer with " Sheriff's Office, Fraud Desk" and see what happens….

Have been known to answer in Vietnamese…...usually a few choice cuss words I had learned…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> True… but think how many thousands more would die if we didn t obey traffic laws
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> My Wife´s mother has a house on a tiny island in a very large lake in Sweden. A couple miles long by about a mile wide. Some farms, and a few rich families have homes there, plus some locals. Never any Police. When I am there, my favorite pastime is to practice drunk driving, because, why not! You cant possibly go over 25MPH, and really, the worst that could happen is to end up in the lake. But I havent yet, so I must be pretty good at it.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Teddy Kennedy practiced drunk driving in a sparsely populated area. I quit practicing one icy night when I bumped the front end of a pickup truck that was on its top crossways in the road. It was slick enough I had trouble staying on the road trying to stop. That actually was a good deed. It spun the pickup 90 degrees so it only blocked one lane. There was a guy waving before I got to it but I had no idea what he was waving for and never expected that. His partner was the driver. The police were on the way, so I thought I had better wait since I had been slightly involved after the fact. The cop came and they told him I was not involved. Sounded good to me, so I responded affirmatively. The cop said I could go. I think he was distracted by the open container law. There were hundreds of beer cans all over the area ;-)) The back of that pickup must have been nearly half full of them ;-))


----------



## pottz

> *These 18 Celebrities Who Promised to Move If Trump Was Elected Can Get on That Now*
> https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/these-18-celebrities-who-promised-move-trump-was-elected-can-get-now
> 
> Then should you want to renounce your citizenship and leave has anyone looked into how to do it $$$
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Looking at that list I only see Bryan Cranston, the balance aren t celebrities, only has beens, wanna bes, never weres or dead.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


too bad they didn't a bunch of worthless so called celebs nobody would ever miss anyway.


----------



## pottz

> Something tells me that LBD has his own way of getting rid of telemarketers.
> 
> - corelz125


we were getting several or more everyday until i got a new panasonic phone that blocks about 95% of the calls we were getting.most are robo calls so when they try and call the system wont let the phone ring until the put in the code the phone gives them,which a robo system cant do,it then cuts them off and puts them on a block list which i think will hold about 3000 numbers.if your programed on our phone you go right through.this has kept the duck from calling quite well,see he uses robo systems to speed up the amount of crank calls he likes to make.sorry duckie.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... put in the *code* the phone gives them…
> - pottz


So you didn't change your name from *pottzy* to *18169*...


----------



## pottz

> ... put in the *code* the phone gives them…
> - pottz
> 
> So you didn t change your name from *pottzy* to *18169*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


nope the system is totally duck proof-lol.


----------



## pottz

what they really think not the 
'politically correct" comments that have been made.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz


*This is something that LBD would post… Please share the meaning…*


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> *This is something that LBD would post… Please share the meaning…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the meaning is what i said,c'mon figure it out.politicians are phoney liars!


----------



## pottz

hey guys watch saturday night live,live at 8:30pm on the wast coast or 11:30 west coat repeat,jim carey is gonna play joe biden,gotta be good.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> hey guys watch saturday night live,live at 8:30pm on the wast coast or 11:30 west coat repeat,jim carey is gonna play joe biden,gotta be good.
> 
> - pottz


But at 8:30pm they're still having breakfast here… BTW, I've heard of *Mariah* but why is she using a *Bidet*?...


----------



## pottz

> hey guys watch saturday night live,live at 8:30pm on the wast coast or 11:30 west coat repeat,jim carey is gonna play joe biden,gotta be good.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> But at 8:30pm they re still having breakfast here… BTW, I ve heard of *Mariah* but why is she using a *Bidet*?...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


sorry, ducks like their asses wet im not so turned on by it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz
> 
> *This is something that LBD would post… Please share the meaning…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> the meaning is what i said,c mon figure it out.politicians are phoney liars!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

so dw are you willing to state your official standing ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Saturday Trump video chat…*






*God bless our President…*



> so dw are you willing to state your official standing ?
> 
> - pottz


*
Apostles' Creed*

*Credo in Deum Patrem omnipotentem, Creatorem caeli et terrae,
et in Iesum Christum, Filium Eius unicum, Dominum nostrum,
qui conceptus est de Spiritu Sancto, natus ex Maria Virgine,
passus sub Pontio Pilato, crucifixus, mortuus, et sepultus,
descendit ad inferos, tertia die resurrexit a mortuis,
ascendit ad caelos, sedet ad dexteram Dei Patris omnipotentis,
inde venturus est iudicare vivos et mortuos.
Credo in Spiritum Sanctum,
sanctam Ecclesiam catholicam, sanctorum communionem,
remissionem peccatorum,
carnis resurrectionem,
vitam aeternam.
Amen.[19]*

The president our elected leader has the COVID for me this is a concern. If we did not have on-demand info then we could have another Woodrow Wilson stroke where the first lady ran the presidency. I hope that this answers your question on "my stance".


----------



## pottz

> *Saturday Trump video chat…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *God bless our President…*
> 
> so dw are you willing to state your official standing ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Apostles Creed*
> 
> *Credo in Deum Patrem omnipotentem, Creatorem caeli et terrae,
> et in Iesum Christum, Filium Eius unicum, Dominum nostrum,
> qui conceptus est de Spiritu Sancto, natus ex Maria Virgine,
> passus sub Pontio Pilato, crucifixus, mortuus, et sepultus,
> descendit ad inferos, tertia die resurrexit a mortuis,
> ascendit ad caelos, sedet ad dexteram Dei Patris omnipotentis,
> inde venturus est iudicare vivos et mortuos.
> Credo in Spiritum Sanctum,
> sanctam Ecclesiam catholicam, sanctorum communionem,
> remissionem peccatorum,
> carnis resurrectionem,
> vitam aeternam.
> Amen.[19]*
> 
> The president our elected leader has the COVID for me this is a concern. If we did not have on-demand info then we could have another Woodrow Wilson stroke where the first lady ran the presidency. I hope that this answers your question on "my stance".
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i hear ya but trump is in full capacity to run the country,he has a fever and mild symptoms so far,so lets see how this plays out.i have full faith if needed pence can step in and do as good or "better" job!enough said.


----------



## Miquelo

> If you hate receiving an uninvited sales call, you are a member of a very big club. In fact, very few people don't belong to this club, including the people making the sales calls. Sometimes you can just hang up, but usually they'll just call you later, and you really would like not to be disturbed. Here are 10 excellent and funny ways to rid yourself of that pesky telemarketer!
> 
> 1. If they want to loan you money, tell them you just filed for bankruptcy and you could sure use some money. Ask, "How long can I keep it? Do I have to ever pay it back, or is it like the other money I borrowed before my bankruptcy?"
> 
> perfectly written article,
> 
> 2. If they start out with, "How are you today?" say, "Why do you want to know?" Or you can say, "I'm so glad you asked, because no one seems to care these days and I have all these problems, my sciatica is acting up, my eyelashes are sore, my dog just died . . ." When they try to get back to the sales process, just continue on with telling about your problems.
> 
> 3. If the person says they're Joe Soap from the XYZ Company, ask them to spell their name, then ask them to spell the company name, then ask where it is located. Continue asking personal questions or questions about the company for as long as necessary.
> 
> 4. This one works better if you are male.
> Telemarketer: "Hi, my name is Judy and I'm with Canter and Siegel services….
> You: "Hang on a second." (Few seconds pause) "Okay, (in a really husky voice) what are you wearing?"
> 
> 5. Crying out, in well-simulated tones of pleasure and surprise, "Judy!! Is this really you? I can't believe it! Judy, how have you BEEN?" Hopefully, this will give Judy a few brief moments of terror as she tries to figure out where the heck she could know you from.
> 
> 6. Say, "No," over and over. Be sure to vary the sound of each no, and keep an even tempo even as they're trying to speak. This is the most fun if you can keep going until they hang up.
> 
> 7. If MCI calls trying to get you to sign up with their Family and Friends plan, reply, in as sinister a voice as you can muster, "I don't have any friends . . . would you be my friend? Do you want to go out to eat tonight?? What's your favorite color???"
> 
> 8. If they clean rugs: "Can you get blood out, you can? Well, how about goat blood or human blood - chicken blood too? What about bone fragments? I sure could use the help!"
> 
> 9. Let the person go through their spiel, providing minimal but necessary feedback in the form of an occasional "Uh-huh, really" or, "That's fascinating." Finally, when they ask you to buy, ask them to marry you. They will get all flustered. Then just tell them you couldn't give your credit card number to someone who's a complete stranger.
> 
> 10. Tell them you work for the same company they work for.
> Example:Telemarketer: "This is Bill from Watertronics."
> You: "Watertronics!! Hey I work for them too. Where are you calling from?"
> Telemarketer: "Uh, Dallas, Texas."
> You:"Great, they have a group there too? How's business/the weather? Too bad the company has a policy against selling to employees, ha? Oh well, see ya!"
> 
> …and, of course, there is always the Seinfeld classic! Tell the Telemarketer you are busy and if they will give you their phone number you will call them back. If they say they are not allowed to give out their number, then ask them for their home number and tell them you will call them at home (this is usually the most effective method of getting rid of Telemarketers). If the person says, "Well, I don't really want to get a call at home," say, "Yeah! Now you know how I feel." (Smiling, of course…)
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Saturday Trump video chat…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *God bless our President…*
> 
> so dw are you willing to state your official standing ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Apostles Creed*
> 
> *Credo in Deum Patrem omnipotentem, Creatorem caeli et terrae,
> et in Iesum Christum, Filium Eius unicum, Dominum nostrum,
> qui conceptus est de Spiritu Sancto, natus ex Maria Virgine,
> passus sub Pontio Pilato, crucifixus, mortuus, et sepultus,
> descendit ad inferos, tertia die resurrexit a mortuis,
> ascendit ad caelos, sedet ad dexteram Dei Patris omnipotentis,
> inde venturus est iudicare vivos et mortuos.
> Credo in Spiritum Sanctum,
> sanctam Ecclesiam catholicam, sanctorum communionem,
> remissionem peccatorum,
> carnis resurrectionem,
> vitam aeternam.
> Amen.[19]*
> 
> The president our elected leader has the COVID for me this is a concern. If we did not have on-demand info then we could have another Woodrow Wilson stroke where the first lady ran the presidency. I hope that this answers your question on "my stance".
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i hear ya but trump is in full capacity to run the country,he has a fever and mild symptoms so far,so lets see how this plays out.i have full faith if needed pence can step in and do as good or "better" job!enough said.
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Apostles Creed
> 
> Credo in Deum Patrem omnipotentem, Creatorem caeli et terrae, et in Iesum Christum, Filium Eius unicum, Dominum nostrum, qui conceptus est de Spiritu Sancto, natus ex Maria Virgine, passus sub Pontio Pilato, crucifixus, mortuus, et sepultus, descendit ad inferos, tertia die resurrexit a mortuis, ascendit ad caelos, sedet ad dexteram Dei Patris omnipotentis, inde venturus est iudicare vivos et mortuos.
> Credo in Spiritum Sanctum, sanctam Ecclesiam catholicam, sanctorum communionem, remissionem peccatorum, carnis resurrectionem, vitam aeternam.*


Loosely translated…
*"Rocky, I'm gonna whoop your arse!"*, Apollo Creed….


> ... politicians are *phoney* liars!
> - pottz


I thought you knew better *pottzy*... Politicians *are not PHONEY*... they are *CERTIFIED*!


----------



## pottz

well all i see are quotes getting a (+1) anyone wanna comment ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> well all i see are quotes getting a (+1)*anyone wanna comment* ?
> 
> - pottz


*-1*!

If ducks are allowed…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

+1/4

On another note:

Watched Papillon (original Steve McQueen) last night. Wow. What an awesome movie, so many good lines. They sure dont make them like that anymore.

If life seems crappy, watch this movie again, everything afterward will seem peachy.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Widwood

Head Lepper…How did you know you could not get leprosy from saliva? (passing the cigar) Papillon…I didn't.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Widwood
> 
> Head Lepper…How did you know you could not get leprosy from saliva? (passing the cigar) Papillon…I didn t.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


How do you know *Pappi* didn't (catch it and legs fell off)... would he come to a roll call if conducted?


----------



## corelz125

I caught that movie a few months one night hadn't seen it in a long time.


----------



## DS

Robocall hack - How to get unsolicited calls to stop:

The three tones you hear before the message that says, "the number you have dialed is no longer in service, please check the number and try your call again", well, they mean something to computer auto-dialers. 
It tells them the same thing the audio message does - that the number is not in service.

If you record those tones and start your outgoing voice mail message with them, the robocall computers will remove your number from their call list automatically.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Robocall hack - How to get unsolicited calls to stop:
> 
> The three tones you hear before the message that says, "the number you have dialed is no longer in service, please check the number and try your call again", well, they mean something to computer auto-dialers.
> It tells them the same thing the audio message does - that the number is not in service.
> 
> If you record those tones and start your outgoing voice mail message with them, the robocall computers will remove your number from their call list automatically.
> 
> - DS


Cool trick, have to give that a try. My voicemail is in my wife's voice in Ukrainian.

Now when the ex calls I have special ring on that phone, Russian National anthem.


----------



## pottz




----------



## pottz

this was last nights SNL premiere with alec baldwin as trump and jim carey as biden debating.almost as funny as the real debate-lol.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

In what country can you order roasted ants as a movie snack?

Hint: Everyone who answered was 100% wrong.

https://www.triptrivia.com/question/in-what-country-can-you-order-roasted-ants-as-a-movie-snack/X3Y_8LabHXvE448T?utm_source=bonus&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1159477500


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Who would have ever thunk it? The world has always been plum Crazy even before Corona. Easier to understand the reluctance of the US to help Great Britain and the Allies in both WWI and WWII until the sinking of the Lusitania and Pearl Harbor.

I haven't been able to find a link to these answers, only to the site at a random location ;-(
https://www.quora.com/

"Why did the USA plan to attack Britain in 1936?

"Because, as hard as it may seem to be to imagine today, there was no 'special friendship' between the US and the UK before WW2. In fact, war between the two didn't seem at all like a far-fetched idea - the US had its own imperial ambitions, the UK ruled the world (figuratively; Britain *did* rule the seas, though; the US Navy trained under the assumption that it would have to fight the Royal Navy next), and it seemed a plausible idea that eventually, British and US interests would clash sufficiently for the two to go to war.

"What looked to be the likeliest way to happen was Japan. Japan as we know had its own imperial ambitions in Asia, and the US was the one major power who was extremely anti-Japanese, and it seemed very likely that eventually, the US and Japan would go to war. And as a result of that, it seemed reasonable that the US would end up at war with Britain, too… because there was a thing called the Anglo-Japanese Alliance.

"TLDR, it was within the realm of possibility that the US would end up in a war against Japan and the British Empire at the same time. And for that, there needed to be a plan - it would've been a monumentally difficult task for the US. The only reason that the Anglo-Japanese Alliance was not renewed was Canada's (justified) fear that if the US and Britain ever went to war, it would be Canada that was invaded.

"The interesting flipside to the US's "War Plan Red" was Canada's Defence Scheme No. 1 - which was a plan to pre-emptively attack the US if a US invasion of Canada seemed imminent, to destroy key infrastructure in cities like Seattle, Detroit, Chicago, and Buffalo, which would have delayed the US long enough to allow forces from the rest of the British Empire to get to Canada."


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Robocall hack - How to get unsolicited calls to stop:
> 
> The three tones you hear before the message that says, "the number you have dialed is no longer in service, please check the number and try your call again", ...
> 
> - DS


Unfortunately you have to watch what you have as a recorded answer… for the sake of the innocent… 
Many years ago mine (blurted this )...

*"Hello boys and girls, unfortunately the college of knowledge is currently unattended, if you're still in need of inspiration, kindly leave your name and number after the beep and we'll get one of our scholars to contact you at his earliest convenience. Thank you."*...

Took me a while to realise my dear old mother didn't "call me" for quite a while as she kept hanging up because of "the wrong number. Thank you"...


----------



## DS

In the "old days" before regular folks had cell phones and you had to stand next to a handset plugged into the wall to talk to somebody, there was a little black box you could insert in the line that all it did was play those three tones any time you lifted the handset.

This was quite effective in stopping junk calls.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

He must have drank enough Clorox. The paper says he may be released on Monday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Kate McKinnon's SNL Tribute to Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Left People In Tears* 
https://www.newsweek.com/kate-mckinnon-tribute-ruth-bader-ginsburg-1536241










No tears from me- to use a deceased SCOTUS in this manner… Does anybody see the power of the media influencing society?


----------



## pottz

why did that bother you dw,it was her way of giving a tribute to someone who she obviously admired and wanted to give a farewell salute to a great lady that gave to our country.look at at it and read into it whatever you want.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*SNL was started as a comedy show with political satire (push the limits a little more- Chevy Chase falling down as a parody on President Geral Ford! Balwin on Trump!) To memorialize a SCOTUS on SNL…

IMO subversion to the viewing public…*


----------



## pottz

too each his own dw.did you watch the opening skit with baldwin and carey,frickin hilarious.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz-

Let me have men about me that are fat,
Sleek-headed men and such as sleep a-nights.
Yond Cassius has a lean and hungry look,
He thinks too much; such men are dangerous.

*The topic for discussion "who would be Pottz's Cassius?

1. cr125 2. TopMax 3. Crickett?*

Come' on MAN… let us go Shakespeare


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> too each his own dw.did you watch the opening skit with baldwin and carey,frickin hilarious.
> 
> - pottz


Copy: to each his own


----------



## pottz

> Pottz-
> 
> Let me have men about me that are fat,
> Sleek-headed men and such as sleep a-nights.
> Yond Cassius has a lean and hungry look,
> He thinks too much; such men are dangerous.
> 
> *The topic for discussion "who would be Pottz s Cassius?
> 
> 1. cr125 2. TopMax 3. Crickett?*
> 
> Come on MAN… let us go Shakespeare
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hmmm, well corelez is the joke meister,crikett is the law,so i guess topo is the heir to the throne,as be it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Captain you ain't going anywhere- how about an aside dogs and ducks

*
Toby, the Dog that Guards Ducks
*


----------



## pottz

> Captain you ain t going anywhere- how about an aside dogs and ducks
> 
> *
> Toby, the Dog that Guards Ducks
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no your quite right i have no where to go,nor to greed will i give up anything!!.so too hell it all goes then,a ha ha ha!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Come on MAN… let us go *Shakespeare*
> - Desert Woodworker


People can rant and rave and even *shake a spear*... but it's a bloody *vaccine JAB* that will get us out of the ********************!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This should take your mind off Crazy Corona for a few minutes. 90%

https://triviaboss.com/most-significant-americans/?utm_source=emtb&utm_campaign=TBEMMJ_SignificantAmericans_2020-10-04&utm_medium=2020-07-10&utm_content=PI50sShowsUSD0919&utm_term=&em=(email%20address)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of Vaccines, it was Ruth Bader Ginsberg who argued, unsuccessively, against the exemptions from liability that the Vaccine Manufacturers now have. 1986. She believed they should be held accountable for damage done to health by vaccines but the majority sided against her. Now, it is the tax-payer who is liable, and to date, total settlements to vaccine-injured children and adults amounts to about 4.5billion dollars. Thats how Safe and Effective vaccines are.

The vaccine that has caused the most damage to peoples health, is the Flu vaccine. Fact!


----------



## pottz

> Speaking of Vaccines, it was Ruth Bader Ginsberg who argued, unsuccessively, against the exemptions from liability that the Vaccine Manufacturers now have. 1986. She believed they should be held accountable for damage done to health by vaccines but the majority sided against her. Now, it is the tax-payer who is liable, and to date, total settlements to vaccine-injured children and adults amounts to about 4.5billion dollars. Thats how Safe and Effective vaccines are.
> 
> The vaccine that has caused the most damage to peoples health, is the Flu vaccine. Fact!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


what kind of damage are you referring too.maybe the 10-30k people that die from the flu every year in the us should have takien a chance and gotten one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like the odds are in vaccine's favor. https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/18/health/vaccine-injury-claims.html

CDC says "If there is an increased risk of GBS following flu vaccination it is small, on the order of one to two additional GBS cases per million doses of flu vaccine administered."


----------



## rwe2156

Trump: I'm immune, how about you, Joe?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Senior Drivers No Longer Need Drivers License

My neighbor was working in his yard when he was startled by a late
model car that came crashing through his hedge and ended up in his
front lawn.
He rushed to help an elderly lady driver out of the car and sat her
down on a lawn chair.

He said with excitement, "You appear quite elderly to be driving."

"Well, yes, I am," she replied proudly. "I'll be 97 next month, and I am
now old enough that I don't even need a driver's license anymore."

"You don't need a driver's license anymore?!?"

That's right! The last time I went to my doctor, he examined me and
asked if I had a driver's license. I told him 'yes' and handed it to him. 
He took scissors out of the drawer, cut the license into pieces, and
threw them in the waste basket, saying, 'You won't need this anymore'.
So I thanked him and left!"

"Do not regret growing older. It is a privilege denied to many."


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

First of all, when we were all children, measles was no big deal, we got it, then we have lifelong immunity. With a vaccine, you do not get liflelong immunity, thus the need for boosters, and why there are outbreaks in vaccinated populations, because the vaccine protection doesnt last for a lifetime. Also, after getting vaccinated for measles, you can spread it to other people because it is a live-virus vaccine. And by vaccinating, unnaturally, we have effectively destroyed the natural immunity that used to be present in first world populations. A vaccine bypasses ALL of your first-line immune defenses. Some will say, yeah, but kids die from measles so blah blah. While it is true that rarely a child can develope encephalitis from the measles virus, most often the more serious problems occur from pneumonia and dehydration.

Secondly, people dont die from the Flu. They die from pneumonia, usually when they are not strong enough to cough up the infection and spit it out. The quadravalent flu vaccine is supposed to protect from four strains of influenza, and in some years NONE of the strains match the current one, in other words it is utterly useless for protection in that case. Also, according to CDC website, the Flu vaccine is between 40 - 60% effective, which means it is NOT effective for between 60 - 40% of people who get it. Fauci has said that they will be happy if the Corona vaccine they are going to sell you is 50% effective. What about the other 50%, are you one of them?

Thirdly, do you really think that NY times article was intiated by an independent journalist who cares that people are getting measles and NOT dying? Or, was it Pharma industry propaganda driven by falling market share?

Fourthly, my daughter, who is now 18 years old, had a grandmal seizure after her MMR vaccine when she was three. I was holding her and thought she was dying. My perfectly healthy baby. There aint nothing scarier than that. And for fifteen years since she has seizures everyday, all day, and could very well die in her sleep while having a seizure. She cannot ever drive a car. So, you all can huff and puff about low risk all you like. For me, the risk is F$&%king HUGE. And there are 1000`s of other parents out there, just like me.

Fifthly, I have spent fifteen years reading everything I can gets my hands about this subject. Ya all read some newspaper articles and watch TV news, that boobtube that lies to you alot. But dont listen to poorly old me, how about Robert F Kennedy Jr., would you listen to him? Because he will agree with me. I know how vaccines are made, and what is in them. It aint just some saline with viral bits enhancement. Do you?

That new mRNA vaccine that ya all are gonna get - well, in the first round of animal testing; ALL the animals either got very sick or died from the vaccine!!! So good luck with that! I am sure they will work out those pesky bugs, or it will be like the rushed Swine Flu vaccine back in the 70`s that damaged so many people the Govt had to halt the program. And the damages payouts threatened to bankrupt the entire Pharma industry, which is why they are now so cleaverly "immune" to any court proceedings. Smart guys, them.

How about these ill effects:










From HRSA.Gov website. Notice below, that you can get polio from live-virus vaccine; that you can get measles from vaccine; you can get varicella from the vaccine; you can go into anaphylactic shock from ALL of them; and you can get Guillian-Barre Syndrome from the Flu vaccine, that is when the immune system attacks the nervous system. And you can get encephalopathy from at least half of them, that is brain swelling that doesnt subside- EVER! Did you know that some children get meningitis from the vaccine supposed to protect against meninigitis?




























I could go on and on, but I know it would be totally a waste of time!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Brian very informative article


----------



## pottz

so very sorry to hear about your daughter brian i can understand your feelings,but those cases are rare,vaccines
can and do prevent more problems than they cause.i get a flu shot every year as every doctor ive talked too recommends.when the vaccine for the covid is available ill get that too.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> This should take your mind off Crazy Corona for a few minutes. 90%
> 
> https://triviaboss.com/most-significant-americans/?utm_source=emtb&utm_campaign=TBEMMJ_SignificantAmericans_2020-10-04&utm_medium=2020-07-10&utm_content=PI50sShowsUSD0919&utm_term=&em=(email%20address)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I did but the first question stumped me…










Is this *The Donald* after being discharged after his *C19* bout?


----------



## pottz




----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## corelz125

A farmer drove to a neighbor's farmhouse and knocked at the door.

A boy, about 9, opened the door.

"Is your dad or mom home?" said the farmer.

"No, they went to town."

"How about your brother, Howard? Is he here?"

"No, he went with Mom and Dad."

The farmer stood there for a few minutes, shifting from one foot to the other, mumbling to himself, when the young boy says, "I know where all the tools are, if you want to borrow one, or I can give Dad a message."

"Well," said the farmer uncomfortably, "No, I really want to talk to your Dad, about your brother Howard getting my daughter Suzy pregnant!".

The boy thought for a moment, then said, "You'll have to talk to my Dad about that. I know he charges $50 for the bulls and $15 for the pigs, but I have no idea how much he charges for Howard."


----------



## corelz125

Good ones Bob and lbd


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *I could go on and on, but I know it would be totally a waste of time!!!!!*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Dude this forum has had 50,000 views does it matter to you if others may not post a reply but yet many views… As a special education teacher, I have been involved with these guys since 2005… The young lives that I see… IMO most people are suspicious that it is vaccine-related…
To those who are going to get the "vaccination of your choosing" I respect your adult personal decision, but are you comfortable having your child stuck with the needle…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I did but the first question stumped me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this *The Donald* after being discharged after his *C19* bout?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Looks more like Ned Kelly…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corona Crazy stuff- Sadam Hussain circa 1980 (40th years ago) * 1980: Saddam Hussein: Former Iraqi President Saddam Hussein was awarded the key by Detroit Mayor Coleman Young for donations he made to a local church. In 1980, when Saddam was on good terms with the United States, he gave money to fund the Sacred Heart Chaldean Church in Detroit, to the tune of $200,000.
https://www.clickondetroit.com/features/2019/11/27/the-odd-list-of-those-awarded-key-to-the-city-of-detroit-over-the-years/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*He is back…*










*"Don't be afraid of COVID," he said in a tweet. "Don't let it dominate your life."*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry your daughter had a devastating reaction to vaccination, Brian. I certainly understand why you are skeptical of vaccination.

My handle here has attracted attention of many who are on the drug or knows someone who is. It is an Epilepsy drug to prevent seizures. Most people who take it have enough cognitive issues a nurse from my high school class told me they nicknamed it Dopamax. Big pharma pushed it for everything in the early years of this century. They used it on me for migraine prevention.

When it didn't do the job, he doubled the maximum dose and would not believe my wife when she told him numerous times she wanted me back the way I was before Topamax. The Germans documented my reaction in slightly less than 1% of patients a decade before my disaster. He didn't bother to read the manufacturer's data and directions, much less the German's warnings or the Physician's Desk Reference. It took 3.5 years to recover my ability to type without scrambling half the words beyond recognition and spell check ability to guess. For another year my wife had to read business emails to be sure they were coherent.

Statins for cholesterol have some of the same cognitive issues. The prescribing Dr said they only have 75 documented cases of sides in the world for statins. A friend lost muscle control on them. He quit and was back to cross country skiing a year and a half later. WE could bring the documented number up to 77 if they would listen.

I will never fully recover. My vocabulary is shot. Many common words I have to look up now. Fortunately, it happened after manufacturing moved over seas. My clients who depended on me getting their machine tools and processes up and running in a matter of minutes or hours instead of days or weeks, were gone by then. I recovered my ability to troubleshoot, but not to that level of performance. Many people I talked to took themselves off of Dopamax just like I did. Their Drs would not admit the side effects. One poor lady had Epilepsy with nearly daily seizures. Topamax was destroying her life, unable to function or work. The Dr would not admit it and would not prescribe a different med. Her family would not believe it was a Topamax reaction. ;-( Sad situation.

Fortunately, my wife wanted me back and convinced me to take myself off and fire the idiot. The Dr who was supposed to help me recover was as bad as the idiot that did it to me. We fired him too. Sides were supposed to be gone in 2 weeks, fortunately most were gone after a decade. I was able to restart my business a year later on a limited scale. It took about 3 years to get to full installation performance level. Seroquel which was another preventative was determined to cause diabetes shortly after they put me on that one ;-(

I certainly understand your position. I may be the same if one of my kids were disabled. On the other hand, I recall how happy I was the day if got vaccinated for Polio when I was 6 years old. No more threat of the iron lung.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A farmer drove to a neighbor's farmhouse and knocked at the door.
> 
> A boy, about 9, opened the door.
> 
> "Is your dad or mom home?" said the farmer.
> 
> "No, they went to town."
> 
> "How about your brother, Howard? Is he here?"
> 
> "No, he went with Mom and Dad."
> 
> The farmer stood there for a few minutes, shifting from one foot to the other, mumbling to himself, when the young boy says, "I know where all the tools are, if you want to borrow one, or I can give Dad a message."
> 
> "Well," said the farmer uncomfortably, "No, I really want to talk to your Dad, about your brother Howard getting my daughter Suzy pregnant!".
> 
> The boy thought for a moment, then said, "You'll have to talk to my Dad about that. I know he charges $50 for the bulls and $15 for the pigs, but I have no idea how much he charges for Howard."
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO Dad had a stud he used to breed mares. One day he was servicing a mare a lady hauled over. We weren't supposed to be out there, but we snuck up in the area. I heard the lady say, "Seeing that sure makes me horny, how about you?" ;-))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hey guys… Many years ago when even Moses wasn't immunised… I nearly killed a close friend cause the missus cooked one of her favourite dishes using some kind of nut(s) he was allergic to… I had no idea he suffers from *anaphylaxis*... Should he have told me or should I simply quiz everyone I meet?
Like adverse vaccine reactions, it was his very first nut that diagnosed his allergy… same with kids… unfortunately you have to jab to realise they are allergic…

Hell, in the same vein, maybe the world should just ban *all nut produce*.

While I may disagree, anti-vaxxers have the right to refuse, however, they should be ready to face the consequences and self isolate from the rest of the population… much like many are now advocating that it's *just bad luck* if *C19* claims you, so stay away from potential exposure.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Is this *The Donald* after being discharged after his *C19* bout?
> 
> *Looks more like Ned Kelly…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Yep, I concede… they were/are both bloody crooks!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> While I may disagree, anti-vaxxers have the right to refuse, however, they should be ready to face the consequences and self isolate from the rest of the population… much like many are now advocating that it s *just bad luck* if *C19* claims you, so stay away from potential exposure.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Two comments here, and I dont mean to be a wiseguy.

First, did you know that peanut oil is used in vaccines, that the subsequent immune reaction to the vaccine responds to the peanut oil also, and thus, whenever the peanut in any form is re-introduced into the body, you will have an immune response to it and likely anaphylactic shock.

Other common things that many are allergic to, that are present in vaccines, are milk protein and egg protein.

Second, if you are immune due to your vaccination, and are PROTECTED, then how can any one who is not vaccinated be a threat to you or anyone else who is immunized? If the science is valid, then they would not need to quarantine, would they?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

They keep insisting that my daughter should go on one of these anti-seizure meds. I researched all of them, theres about a dozen, and all have terrible side-effects, including but not limited to suicidal thoughts. Great. And NO F-ING way is that going to happen while I fill my boots. The neurologist who has been treating my daughter has a different view, agrees that it is vaccine damage, and is trying to help to mitigate the encephalitis in a more homeopathic way, but it hasnt worked, unfortunately.



> Sorry your daughter had a devastating reaction to vaccination, Brian. I certainly understand why you are skeptical of vaccination.
> 
> My handle here has attracted attention of many who are on the drug or knows someone who is. It is an Epilepsy drug to prevent seizures. Most people who take it have enough cognitive issues a nurse from my high school class told me they nicknamed it Dopamax. Big pharma pushed it for everything in the early years of this century. They used it on me for migraine prevention.
> 
> When it didn't do the job, he doubled the maximum dose and would not believe my wife when she told him numerous times she wanted me back the way I was before Topamax. The Germans documented my reaction in slightly less than 1% of patients a decade before my disaster. He didn't bother to read the manufacturer's data and directions, much less the German's warnings or the Physician's Desk Reference. It took 3.5 years to recover my ability to type without scrambling half the words beyond recognition and spell check ability to guess. For another year my wife had to read business emails to be sure they were coherent.
> 
> Statins for cholesterol have some of the same cognitive issues. The prescribing Dr said they only have 75 documented cases of sides in the world for statins. A friend lost muscle control on them. He quit and was back to cross country skiing a year and a half later. WE could bring the documented number up to 77 if they would listen.
> 
> I will never fully recover. My vocabulary is shot. Many common words I have to look up now. Fortunately, it happened after manufacturing moved over seas. My clients who depended on me getting their machine tools and processes up and running in a matter of minutes or hours instead of days or weeks, were gone by then. I recovered my ability to troubleshoot, but not to that level of performance. Many people I talked to took themselves off of Dopamax just like I did. Their Drs would not admit the side effects. One poor lady had Epilepsy with nearly daily seizures. Topamax was destroying her life, unable to function or work. The Dr would not admit it and would not prescribe a different med. Her family would not believe it was a Topamax reaction. ;-( Sad situation.
> 
> Fortunately, my wife wanted me back and convinced me to take myself off and fire the idiot. The Dr who was supposed to help me recover was as bad as the idiot that did it to me. We fired him too. Sides were supposed to be gone in 2 weeks, fortunately most were gone after a decade. I was able to restart my business a year later on a limited scale. It took about 3 years to get to full installation performance level. Seroquel which was another preventative was determined to cause diabetes shortly after they put me on that one ;-(
> 
> I certainly understand your position. I may be the same if one of my kids were disabled. On the other hand, I recall how happy I was the day if got vaccinated for Polio when I was 6 years old. No more threat of the iron lung.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Amen! DW. I do believe what you are seeing in those poor children is exactly what you think it is.

Next time you are around those children, or any of you for that matter, look very closely at their faces, particularly their eyes. Notice if one of the eyes droops or is smaller than the other, and maybe even some of the facial muscles droop as well. That, my friends, is not normal. While this does occur to some as we get up in years, or if there has been some injury to the eye or brain, this is not a normal thing that happens to children. It is called Ptosis, and can result from a type of stroke caused by an over-reaction to a vaccine. I see it in childrens faces all the time.



> +1 Brian very informative article
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey, did you guys know there is good news too? I didnt until I found this site today. Some headlines:


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

I don't really want to get into a pissing contest about the pros and cons about vaccines.

People have the right to choose or not to choose. Where I voice my opinion is, like with the religious zealots, pray to whatever god you choose but don't hassle me with your whims. One way arguments get us no where so occasionally I feel someone must occasionally voice some opposition. The silent majority is *too bloody silent*.

Imagine getting the address of a *Jehovah's witness* door knocker and me doing a pagan naked dance on his doorstep… though probably not on the weekend as he'd be out harassing other people.


----------



## pottz

*WHAT DO YOU MEAN SILENT DUCKS*, oh sorry i was a little loud there.yeah i agree totally,no matter what you do in life your gonna find someone that had a problem with it.hell you can probably find someone that died from taking aspirin,but i wont stop because of it.believe what you want,and then do what you want.peace jocks.


----------



## pottz

for all you van halen fans today is a sad day as eddie van halen has passed away at 65 due to throat cancer spreading to his brain and other organs.one of the greatest rock guitarists of all time.rest in peace eddie.

check this out if you wanna see the best of the best.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I love this forum. People spoke some agreed others may disagree… Then we go on to a different subject.










*A new subject has anyone been following this-*
*In an announcement to customers who might like to get new bills to give as Christmas gifts, a California credit union explains that the Federal Reserve will not be printing new paper currency (they've already ceased making coins).
*

I see myself rarely using cash- I use plastic and pay my bill at the end of the month. It works for me but when the "government" wants to implement something this is when I get cautious and start to learn what actually is it that they are trying to do. They usually claim it is for the good of the people.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I love this forum. People spoke some agreed others may disagree… Then we go on to a different subject.
> - Desert Woodworker


I still want to dance naked on a doorstep… any doorstep… preferable without getting arrested as I'd prefer not to go to jail… naked… otherwise this duck could be "rooted"!


----------



## corelz125

A man and a woman had been married for ten years and decided to try and have kids.

They had not been using birth control for the entire time

they had been married, so they thought they may have a problem conceiving.

The woman decided to go to the gynecologist and see if the problem was with her.

She had been hard of hearing since she was little. The doctor examined her and came in to give her the conclusions.

He said, "I'm sorry, but the problem is with you.

You have insufficient passion and if you ever have a baby it will be a miracle."

The woman was very upset and went home crying. Her husband got home and asked her what was wrong.

She said, "The doctor told me I've got a fish up my passage and if I ever have a baby it will be a mackerel."


----------



## pottz

> I love this forum. People spoke some agreed others may disagree… Then we go on to a different subject.
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> I still want to dance naked on a doorstep… any doorstep… preferable without getting arrested as I d prefer not to go to jail… naked… otherwise this duck could be "rooted"!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


duckie you can come and dance on my doorstep whenever you want,just let me know when so ill be gone.


----------



## pottz

> A man and a woman had been married for ten years and decided to try and have kids.
> 
> They had not been using birth control for the entire time
> 
> they had been married, so they thought they may have a problem conceiving.
> 
> The woman decided to go to the gynecologist and see if the problem was with her.
> 
> She had been hard of hearing since she was little. The doctor examined her and came in to give her the conclusions.
> 
> He said, "I'm sorry, but the problem is with you.
> 
> You have insufficient passion and if you ever have a baby it will be a miracle."
> 
> The woman was very upset and went home crying. Her husband got home and asked her what was wrong.
> 
> She said, "The doctor told me I've got a fish up my passage and if I ever have a baby it will be a mackerel."
> 
> - corelz125


im sorry did you say she had a wish for a package and maybe it would be a rod and reel ? my eye's dont hear real well anymore zleroc521


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> A man and a woman had been *married for ten years*...
> - corelz125
> 
> ... my eye s dont hear real well anymore zleroc521
> - pottz


I'll yell into your good eye *pottzy*!... *c125*, shouldn't that have started… *Once upon a time…*?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I love this forum. People spoke some agreed others may disagree… Then we go on to a different subject.
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> I still want to dance naked on a doorstep… any doorstep… preferable without getting arrested as I* d prefer not to go to jail… naked… *otherwise this duck could be "rooted"!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*
Please share more on this…*










When it comes to a naked dancing duck then question I would wonder what is the duck doing with its "duck bill"?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> When it comes to a naked dancing duck then question I would wonder what is the duck doing with its *"duck bill"*?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Speaking of the *bill*... it is presented to the customers by the *duck's* minders.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Proudly may I add…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Newe topic *absentee ballot* My area sent ballots 10-7-20 I have yet to get mine… I'll post an update


----------



## pottz

> Newe topic *absentee ballot* My area sent ballots 10-7-20 I have yet to get mine… I ll post an update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


we got ours yesterday.hey with the mail these days ya gotta be patient.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Copy*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> van halen fans today is a sad day as eddie van halen has passed away at 65 due to throat cancer spreading to his brain and other organs.one of the greatest rock guitarists of all time.rest in peace eddie.
> 
> check this out if you wanna see the best of the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Corona Crazy group… Our captain posted this- no response here but he posted this…

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/311514#reply-textbox

People go say some respects…


----------



## pottz

> van halen fans today is a sad day as eddie van halen has passed away at 65 due to throat cancer spreading to his brain and other organs.one of the greatest rock guitarists of all time.rest in peace eddie.
> 
> check this out if you wanna see the best of the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Corona Crazy group… Our captain posted this- no response here but he posted this…
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/311514#reply-textbox
> 
> People go say some respects…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank you dw i respect that greatly.

im just on the patio by the fire chillin to eddies music right now,paying my respects in my way…...lots of great memories from some amazing concerts…...peace friends.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CORONA IS GETTING TOO CRAZY!

80-year-old is killed after asking bar patron to wear mask

https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/80-year-old-is-killed-after-asking-bar-patron-to-wear-mask/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Evening+Brief+10-06-20_10_6_2020&utm_term=Active%20subscriber


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian, Sorry about your daughter. I did listen to Robert Kennedy and Dershowitz on Vaccines.

I don't want to see the Duck dance naked. I like his tool reviews much better.

Eddie passing is sad. I did not like his smoking is the solo video. Smoking has killed a lot of people in my life.

I am currently "up" in longboat key on a golfing trip. Men won yesterday 4 and 2. The gulf here is aqua blue. The water in Ft. Myers is "tea stained" cause is lake "O" and a lot of people think its run off from "big Sugar".

Gunna be a hot one today.

Why has the U.S. mint stop minting?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Why has the U.S. mint stop minting?*
> 
> - Peteybadboy


https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/10/thomas-luongo/with-real-rates-rising-is-the-fed-preparing-a-digital-dollar/

*"This is nothing new now, we've been talking about this for weeks.

Those digital dollars will be given to you to spend and you won't be able to convert them to physical cash. Cash will be sunsetted and there will be no hiding from whatever policy The Davos Crowd wants to implement."*
*

And, more importantly, accept the new reality that is coming whether you like it or not. There's a Great Reset coming and it won't matter who you vote for.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> CORONA IS GETTING TOO CRAZY!
> 
> *80-year-old is killed after asking bar patron to wear mask*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 the sad thing is that this is just one example of this happening.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"Why has the U.S. mint stop minting?"

Not sure they have. Some say it is a Covid crisis like TP. However, they would like to eliminate cash and move to digit only. Biggest problem is only 50% only Americans have a bank account.


----------



## TravisH

> "Why has the U.S. mint stop minting?"
> 
> Not sure they have. Some say it is a Covid crisis like TP. However, they would like to eliminate cash and move to digit only. Biggest problem is only 50% only Americans have a bank account.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Majority of American's have bank accounts… something like 94%. Black households are the most likely not to, but even then 83% have accounts. Many households have multiple accounts.

No real need for cash anymore as the concept and practice is from a past era. US Mint Annual Report from 2018 showed tax payers lost 118 million dollars making pennies (2 cents to make) and nickels (7.5 cents to make). I have coworkers that haven't touched cash in over 5 years. I held out for the longest time but probably make less than 5 cash transactions in year. I think our last check order took over 7 years to use up. Everything is done electronically. Hell even our office lottery pool is now Venmo.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No real need for cash anymore as the concept and practice is from a past era. US Mint Annual Report from 2018 showed tax payers lost 118 million dollars making pennies (2 cents to make) and nickels (7.5 cents to make). I have coworkers that haven t touched cash in over 5 years. I held out for the longest time but probably make less than 5 cash transactions in year. I think our last check order took over 7 years to use up. Everything is done electronically. Hell even our office lottery pool is now Venmo.
> 
> - TravisH


+1 very informative- thx I learned something new "Vemno

"https://venmo.com/


----------



## Peteybadboy

I did look up the coin shortage. The mint has not stopped minting. It is a perfect storm of us (in the u.s.?) not out using coins because of covid, i.e. afraid to go out and shop, afraid to touch cash etc. weird how this virus could change us all in many ways. The cashless society I learned about in college may be upon us. I like using cash in no small part because my wife gets a ping to her phone when I buy a tool buy credit card! Not really an issue but I don't like getting the face. and…"What's a domino Imperial conversion kit?"

Yes I also now know the coin shortage hurts the poor with out bank accounts much more that me.

I use cash to get my breakfast 3 x per week at McDonalds. Pretty much the only cash I used except to pay/accept my golf losses/wins.

Cash is freedom in a way.


----------



## pottz

yeah i only use cash for lunch once or twice a week.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Whats a "domino imperial conversion kit?" That is hilarious, Petey.

My last "ping face" was - hey, do you really need another circular saw??!? I know you have two already!!!

I was shocked, because I wasnt aware SHE knows what a circular saw is.

Sheepish Answer: But of course, I needed a new Makita, because my one Dewalt is 15 years old and sucks, and the other slightly newer Dewalt I gave to Fernando, because he just bought a house and might need a saw someday; and I made him give me 10$ for the blade, so I made a profit, dear. And the new Makita was on-sale, so actually, I saved money and made profit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

but I didn't get my CNC until after the divorce…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "Why has the U.S. mint stop minting?"
> 
> Not sure they have. Some say it is a Covid crisis like TP. However, they would like to eliminate cash and move to digit only. Biggest problem is only 50% only Americans have a bank account.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Majority of American s have bank accounts… something like 94%. Black households are the most likely not to, but even then 83% have accounts. Many households have multiple accounts.
> 
> No real need for cash anymore as the concept and practice is from a past era. US Mint Annual Report from 2018 showed tax payers lost 118 million dollars making pennies (2 cents to make) and nickels (7.5 cents to make). I have coworkers that haven t touched cash in over 5 years. I held out for the longest time but probably make less than 5 cash transactions in year. I think our last check order took over 7 years to use up. Everything is done electronically. Hell even our office lottery pool is now Venmo.
> 
> - TravisH


I think that 50% number was from a financial analysts at least 20 years ago now that I think about it. I wonder what will happen when we have a big solar flare or other magnetic storm. All digital data disappearing will be interesting, eh?

Sometime in the early 80s when inflation was still out of control and mortgage rates were in the teens, I noticed a brochure in the bank called What You Should Know About the Banking Act of 1978. It said our money was insured and safe. The bank could require up to a year's written notice to make a cash withdrawal.

I recall getting it drilled in to my head in elementary school that there were safeguards in place to guarantee the Great Depression never happened again. When they started taking them off I thought the boyz fixing the Great Depression causes probably k new more than the 1980 reformers. It was only a few years until the Savings and Loan Crisis. No big deal, the taxpayers have been bailing big banks out ever since. I do not recall the guy's name but he was a US senator or representative involved in the 2008 crisis. He call his wife the day it started, told her he would not be home and to take every card to the ATMs and withdraw as much cash as possible, He did not expect the banks to open the next day. We got lucky, they did.

Bank account and CC definitely have an advantage. This was in the late 80s, maybe 1990ish. An acquaintance who worked at the Lazy B did not believe in banks. They got paid every other Thursday. He cashed his check and paid all bills in cash. He was last seen in a tavern in Renton on a Thursday evening. He did not show up for work on Friday. His body was found in a ditch some time later. I do not recall the timing. We supposed someone in the tavern saw the wad of cash when he bought a beer. ;-((


----------



## corelz125

A man finds himself in front of the Pearly Gates to heaven. In front of them, stands a guardian angel. As the man approaches, the angel greets him and warns him it is not so easy to get in heaven. There are some criteria before entry is allowed.

For example, was the fellow religious in life? No? The guardian angel told him that's bad.

Was he generous? Gave money to the poor? Charities? No? The guardian angel told him that that too was bad.

Did he do any good deeds? Help his neighbor? Anything? No? The guardian angel was becoming concerned.

Exasperated, the angel says, "Look, everybody does something nice sometimes. Work with me, I'm trying to help. Now think!"

The man says, "There was this old lady. I came out of a store and found her surrounded by a dozen Hell's Angels. They had taken her purse and were shoving her around, taunting and abusing her.

I got so mad I threw my bags down, fought through the crowd, and got her purse back. I then helped her to her feet, and went up to the biggest, baddest biker and told him how despicable, cowardly and mean he was and then spat in his face".

"Wow", said the angel, "That's actually very impressive. When did this happen"?

"Oh, about 10 minutes ago", replied the man.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corna Crazy summary:*

Tribute to Van Halen

New blood from Travis

TopMax as usual posted some great stuff- keep posting …

C125 the Jokemeister posted another enjoyable joke

Tonite, as I write the vice-presidential debate, is happening. I hope that we don't get political unless the Australian Duck has something to say.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Glasses: A Brief History of Vision Correction*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*$1 Million Dollar Bail Bond* for an officer in the Floyd case



















https://bailbondsnetwork.com/1-million-dollar-bail-bond-cost-crimes-mean.html

*My favorite topic is to advise people to "stay out of the Jail (system)" You may have won your point but the system will judge. As when I used to dismiss the students, in a loud voice- "Make good choices"*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Down goes another business ;-( Talked to a guy in Auburn this morning who said his brother's grocery store had been robbed 4 times. Cops take 20 to 25 minutes to respond. I can't blame them. Why risk going to prison if the wrong guy happens to be committing a robbery. Prosecutors will not prosecute anyway. If they do the judge will set them free on probation if the public defender and prosecutor haven't already made that agreement.

"After 64 years of serving the Seattle community, the World-Famous Elephant Super Car Wash, located on Denny Way and Battery Street in downtown Seattle, is closing its doors. It is with deep sadness that we announce this closure as we have tried to keep this location open, even as it continued to lose money over the last few years. The *increasing crime, drug activity, and homelessness in and around the car wash has made it extremely difficult to retain staff and attract customers to our business.* When coupled with the ever-increasing cost of doing business in Seattle and the city's ever-increasing, burdensome regulatory demands, we have determined that it is impossible for a small, minimum wage-based business such as ours to successfully operate within Seattle, even one that's been established since 1956."

https://mynorthwest.com/2216426/demolition-pink-elephant-car-wash/


----------



## pottz

yeah thats the sad story of stupid politicians with no common sense destroying what ive always thought was a beautiful city in one of the most gorgeous parts of the county.hel at one time i considered retiring their,not any more.bob i think weve only seen the beginning of a wave businesses leaving the seattle area due to the way the city is mismanaged.the question is are people gonna wake up and reverse the stupidity ? time will tell.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... *robbed 4 times*. Cops take 20 to 25 minutes to respond. I can't blame them….
> 
> "After 64 years of serving the Seattle community, the World-Famous* Elephant* Super Car Wash, located on Denny Way and Battery Street in downtown Seattle, is closing its doors…
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Sorry to hear about the demise of any business due to *C19* (and moronic *poli-ticks*), however, how the hell do you steal *4 elephants* without getting caught?


> ... i considered retiring their,...
> - pottz


Don't bother *pottzy*... no more free wet t-shirt *elephant rides*.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Had a meeting with some clients today. We met at a pizza place. They were already there when I arrived, seated, and not wearing masks, which we have to do in public. I greet, sit down and take off my mask and grumble about the bacteria-laden thing. Clients say, let´s not go there now, another time maybe.

Guy comes over to take my order and tells me I have to put my mask on, but only me, the clients dont have to. Really? OK. I put it on again, then tell the guy I wont be ordering anything. He walks away. Clients say, ok, you can take off the mask now, you just have to wear it until you order.

I say, how in the beelzebubingfreakingnumbskullness does any of this make sense.

Yeah, clients say, it doesnt. You have to put it back on if you go to the bathroom.

Apparantly there is an anti-corona force-field that gets activated when you are sitting, but only if you have ordered a beverage.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

pottz, I am sure you are right. I just wonder why it took so long for the business people to wake up. I suppose they expected some of the lyin' politicians who promised more police to actually work on crime would do it. Some who voted to cut ran on more ;-(

If I had any idea how this place would deteriorate, we would have been getting ready to move out the day my wife retired. With full crystal ball precognition I would have left when my apprenticeship was completed. That was my original plan but every time I checked with the hall in Boise a third of the guys were working, a third were unemployed and a third were working out of town. If I had to come back here to find work, may as well stay ;-( A kid I graduated high school with became an electrician in Denver. By the time his kids were in school, it was such a disaster, he didn't want his kids to have to deal with it. He went back home. This area had a slower deterioration cycle.

I met a Polish immigrant who came over in 1995. He was raised under communism. The said he thought Seattle was the most beautiful city in the world. Unlimited opportunity and unbelievable freedom. He can't figure out what is wrong with those idiots; does not want to go there if he can get out of it. He said they will have no appreciation for what they have until it is gone. I am sure he is 100% correct.


----------



## corelz125

Everyone thinks it is so hard and unfair here but they should all be sent to a 3rd world country or a communist country and see how bad they really had it. I bet they all would be packing their bags within the first week to come back.

Three men were discussing aging at the nursing home.
Sixty is the worst age to be," said the 60- year-old.
You always feel like you have to pee.
And most of the time, you stand at the toilet and nothing comes out!"
"Ah, that's nothin'," said the 70-year-old.
When you're seventy, you don't have a bowel movement anymore.
You take laxatives, eat bran, you sit on the toilet all day and nothin' comes out!"
"Actually," said the 80-year-old,
"Eighty is the worst age of all."
"Do you have trouble peeing too?" asked the 60-year-old.
"No, not really. I pee every morning at 6:00. I pee like a racehorse on a flat rock; no problem at all."
"Do you have trouble having a bowel movement?"
"No, I have one every morning at 6:30." With great exasperation, the 60-year-old said,
"Let me get this straight. You pee every morning at 6:00 and poop every morning at 6:30. So what's so tough about being 80?"
"I don't wake up until 7:00."


----------



## corelz125

An Indian walks into a cafe with a shotgun in one hand and pulling a male buffalo with the other. He says to the waiter:

"Want coffee."

The waiter says, "Sure, Chief. Coming right up."

He gets the Indian a tall mug of coffee.

The Indian drinks the coffee down in one gulp, turns and blasts the buffalo with the shotgun, causing parts of the animal to splatter everywhere and then just walks out.

The next morning the Indian returns.

He has his shotgun in one hand, pulling another male buffalo with the other.

He walks up to the counter and says to the waiter:

"Want coffee."

The waiter says, "Whoa, Tonto! We're still cleaning up your mess from yesterday. What was all that about, anyway?"

The Indian smiles and proudly says,

"Training for a position in United States Senate. Come in, drink coffee, shoot the bull, leave mess for others to clean up, disappear for rest of day."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> .... *robbed 4 times*. Cops take 20 to 25 minutes to respond. I can't blame them….
> 
> "After 64 years of serving the Seattle community, the World-Famous* Elephant* Super Car Wash, located on Denny Way and Battery Street in downtown Seattle, is closing its doors…
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Sorry to hear about the demise of any business due to *C19* (and moronic *poli-ticks*), however, how the hell do you steal *4 elephants* without getting caught?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


The grocery store and car wash are 40 miles apart ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Had a meeting with some clients today. We met at a pizza place. They were already there when I arrived, seated, and not wearing masks, which we have to do in public. I greet, sit down and take off my mask and grumble about the bacteria-laden thing. Clients say, let´s not go there now, another time maybe.
> 
> Guy comes over to take my order and tells me I have to put my mask on, but only me, the clients dont have to. Really? OK. I put it on again, then tell the guy I wont be ordering anything. He walks away. Clients say, ok, you can take off the mask now, you just have to wear it until you order.
> 
> I say, how in the beelzebubingfreakingnumbskullness does any of this make sense.
> 
> Yeah, clients say, it doesnt. You have to put it back on if you go to the bathroom.
> 
> Apparantly there is an anti-corona force-field that gets activated when you are sitting, but only if you have ordered a beverage.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


oh yeah,you didn't know that,a food order blocks the virus.;-/


----------



## pottz

> Everyone thinks it is so hard and unfair here but they should all be sent to a 3rd world country or a communist country and see how bad they really had it. I bet they all would be packing their bags within the first week to come back.
> 
> Three men were discussing aging at the nursing home.
> Sixty is the worst age to be," said the 60- year-old.
> You always feel like you have to pee.
> And most of the time, you stand at the toilet and nothing comes out!"
> "Ah, that's nothin'," said the 70-year-old.
> When you're seventy, you don't have a bowel movement anymore.
> You take laxatives, eat bran, you sit on the toilet all day and nothin' comes out!"
> "Actually," said the 80-year-old,
> "Eighty is the worst age of all."
> "Do you have trouble peeing too?" asked the 60-year-old.
> "No, not really. I pee every morning at 6:00. I pee like a racehorse on a flat rock; no problem at all."
> "Do you have trouble having a bowel movement?"
> "No, I have one every morning at 6:30." With great exasperation, the 60-year-old said,
> "Let me get this straight. You pee every morning at 6:00 and poop every morning at 6:30. So what's so tough about being 80?"
> "I don't wake up until 7:00."
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO i only hope thats really a joke ?


----------



## pottz

> An Indian walks into a cafe with a shotgun in one hand and pulling a male buffalo with the other. He says to the waiter:
> 
> "Want coffee."
> 
> The waiter says, "Sure, Chief. Coming right up."
> 
> He gets the Indian a tall mug of coffee.
> 
> The Indian drinks the coffee down in one gulp, turns and blasts the buffalo with the shotgun, causing parts of the animal to splatter everywhere and then just walks out.
> 
> The next morning the Indian returns.
> 
> He has his shotgun in one hand, pulling another male buffalo with the other.
> 
> He walks up to the counter and says to the waiter:
> 
> "Want coffee."
> 
> The waiter says, "Whoa, Tonto! We're still cleaning up your mess from yesterday. What was all that about, anyway?"
> 
> The Indian smiles and proudly says,
> 
> "Training for a position in United States Senate. Come in, drink coffee, shoot the bull, leave mess for others to clean up, disappear for rest of day."
> 
> - corelz125


man thats not even a joke,thats reality-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Everyone thinks it is so hard and unfair here but they should all be sent to a 3rd world country or a communist country and see how bad they really had it. I bet they all would be packing their bags within the first week to come back.
> 
> Three men were discussing aging at the nursing home.
> Sixty is the worst age to be," said the 60- year-old.
> You always feel like you have to pee.
> And most of the time, you stand at the toilet and nothing comes out!"
> "Ah, that's nothin'," said the 70-year-old.
> When you're seventy, you don't have a bowel movement anymore.
> You take laxatives, eat bran, you sit on the toilet all day and nothin' comes out!"
> "Actually," said the 80-year-old,
> "Eighty is the worst age of all."
> "Do you have trouble peeing too?" asked the 60-year-old.
> "No, not really. I pee every morning at 6:00. I pee like a racehorse on a flat rock; no problem at all."
> "Do you have trouble having a bowel movement?"
> "No, I have one every morning at 6:30." With great exasperation, the 60-year-old said,
> "Let me get this straight. You pee every morning at 6:00 and poop every morning at 6:30. So what's so tough about being 80?"
> "I don't wake up until 7:00."
> 
> - corelz125


That is a good one ;-)) Too bad it is true. Buy Depends stock!

WE definitely have to better than most of the world and even middle age royalty, but why should be sacrifice everything to drug addicts supporting Big Pharma and the Cartels?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Everyone thinks it is so hard and unfair here but they should all be sent to a 3rd world country or a communist country and see how bad they really had it. I bet they all would be packing their bags within the first week to come back.
> 
> Three men were discussing aging at the nursing home.
> Sixty is the worst age to be," said the 60- year-old.
> You always feel like you have to pee.
> And most of the time, you stand at the toilet and nothing comes out!"
> "Ah, that's nothin'," said the 70-year-old.
> When you're seventy, you don't have a bowel movement anymore.
> You take laxatives, eat bran, you sit on the toilet all day and nothin' comes out!"
> "Actually," said the 80-year-old,
> "Eighty is the worst age of all."
> "Do you have trouble peeing too?" asked the 60-year-old.
> "No, not really. I pee every morning at 6:00. I pee like a racehorse on a flat rock; no problem at all."
> "Do you have trouble having a bowel movement?"
> "No, I have one every morning at 6:30." With great exasperation, the 60-year-old said,
> "Let me get this straight. You pee every morning at 6:00 and poop every morning at 6:30. So what's so tough about being 80?"
> "I don't wake up until 7:00."
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO, Buy Depends stock! America is aging.

We definitely have it better than most of the world. Why should we sacrifice it to druggies supporting Big Pharma's illegal production and the Cartels? Women here say they are beginning to order everything rather than risk parking lots to go shopping.


----------



## pottz

yeah my wife wont even go to our local market,2 blocks away,she says there are too many creepy people.understand she's a white blond 4'10.5" tall so she intimidates no one!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Apparantly there is an anti-corona force-field that gets activated when you are sitting, but only if you have ordered a beverage.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


It probably works like a magnetic field. When you stand without a beverage the difference in height squared is a big loss of anti-corona force-field, plus the beverages probably have sterilizers in them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> yeah my wife wont even go to our local market,2 blocks away,she says there are too many creepy people.understand she s a white blond 4 10.5" tall so she intimidates no one!
> 
> - pottz


I see full time security or solar cop camera trailers parked in most stores I go to. Getting harder to find a store without one or the other if you want to risk a low life attack. I expect we will see an increase as the Seattle shoplifters have no where in Seattle to shoplift as more and more businesses close.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Coronavirus can live on skin for 9 hours, Japanese researchers say*

https://www.fox5ny.com/news/coronavirus-can-live-on-skin-for-9-hours-japanese-researchers-say


----------



## pottz

> yeah my wife wont even go to our local market,2 blocks away,she says there are too many creepy people.understand she s a white blond 4 10.5" tall so she intimidates no one!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I see full time security or solar cop camera trailers parked in most stores I go to. Getting harder to find a store without one or the other if you want to risk a low life attack. I expect we will see an increase as the Seattle shoplifters have no where in Seattle to shoplift as more and more businesses close.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah lowes uses those solar camera units plus security guards at all there stores here.


----------



## pottz

> *Coronavirus can live on skin for 9 hours, Japanese researchers say*
> 
> https://www.fox5ny.com/news/coronavirus-can-live-on-skin-for-9-hours-japanese-researchers-say
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not with the amount of sanitizer i use everyday,im surprised im not drunk by noon.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> The grocery store and car wash are 40 miles apart ;-))
> - TopamaxSurvivor


How the hell does one keep 4 elephants in line for 40 miles without a pit stop,









And let's not mention that one bloody straggler!



> yeah my wife….
> understand she s a white blond 4 10.5" tall so she intimidates no one!
> - pottz


Any I bet she still manages to slap you around…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> not with the amount of sanitizer i use everyday,im surprised im not drunk by noon.
> 
> - pottz


Be careful of open flame…










Should our Captain be disabled and not be able to type and take over, I ask who could replace you? Would it be similar to the Democrats considering the 25th Amendment on Trump?


----------



## pottz

> The grocery store and car wash are 40 miles apart ;-))
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> How the hell does one keep 4 elephants in line for 40 miles without a pit stop,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let s not mention that one bloody straggler!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


apparently you dont know the habits of elephants,the pit stop is where they are at the moment,moving or standing,and dont stand too close!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> How the hell does one keep 4 elephants in line for 40 miles without a pit stop,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBlackDuck


----------



## pottz

> not with the amount of sanitizer i use everyday,im surprised im not drunk by noon.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Be careful of open flame…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should our Captain be disabled and not be able to type and take over, I ask who could replace you? Would it be similar to the Democrats considering the 25th Amendment on Trump?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


if im incapacitated and not able to perform my official duty as the OP then alll duties will fall too the beagle.now pray that doesn't happen because she tolerates no one,meaning your *banned or bitten!!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> apparently you dont know the habits of elephants,the pit stop is where they are at the moment,moving or standing,and dont stand too close!!!
> 
> - pottz


Similar to Ducks in the water…

The Danger Of Duck Poo And Wee In The Water

https://waterqualitysolutions.com.au/the-danger-of-duck-poo-and-wee-in-the-water/










Then the family swimming pool…


----------



## pottz

> apparently you dont know the habits of elephants,the pit stop is where they are at the moment,moving or standing,and dont stand too close!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Similar to Ducks in the water…
> 
> The Danger Of Duck Poo And Wee In The Water
> 
> https://waterqualitysolutions.com.au/the-danger-of-duck-poo-and-wee-in-the-water/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the family swimming pool…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ducks are just plain *FILTHY* birds!!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> if im incapacitated and not able to perform my official duty as the OP then alll duties will fall too the beagle.now pray that doesn t happen because she tolerates no one,meaning your *banned or bitten!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


This is how you come across sometimes… but who is that white dog?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Follow the money…*

WASHINGTON - The Trump administration on Thursday imposed a new round of economic sanctions against Iran's financial sector, as Washington seeks to increase pressure on Tehran in the weeks leading up to the presidential election.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/10/08/us/iran-sanctions-banks-united-states.html?action=click&module=Latest&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## pottz

> if im incapacitated and not able to perform my official duty as the OP then alll duties will fall too the beagle.now pray that doesn t happen because she tolerates no one,meaning your *banned or bitten!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> This is how you come across sometimes… but who is that white dog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


HA HA yeah i suppose i do.the white dog,lets just call her"corona crazy" hey beagles are the gentlest dogs there are,but dont piss em off.especially if you mess with their masters.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*COPY*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> How the hell does one keep 4 elephants in line for 40 miles without a pit stop,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBlackDuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Surely the cops could've followed even that trail without a native tracker. Maybe the 20-25 minute delay can be excused…


> - pottz


You implying *Barking lightning*?

I reckon you'll get more protection from the ground up than the heavens down!


----------



## pottz

> How the hell does one keep 4 elephants in line for 40 miles without a pit stop,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBlackDuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Surely the cops could ve followed even that trail without a native tracker. Maybe the 20-25 minute delay can be excused…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You implying *Barking lightning*?
> 
> I reckon you ll get more protection from the ground up than the heavens down!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah i dont count on help from above,its more what's in the secret drawer in my night stand that comforts me at night.although someone enters my home uninvited they will probably better look to the heavens for help!and then pray the worst is the beagle they deal with-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You implying *Barking lightning*?
> 
> I reckon you ll get more protection from the ground up than the heavens down!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+1 again

https://slate.com/human-interest/2019/05/dog-barks-during-thunderstorms.html


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i dont count on help from above,its more what s in the secret drawer in my night stand that comforts me at night.although someone enters my home uninvited they will probably better look to the heavens for help!and then pray the worst is the beagle they deal with-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I am more of the mindset that you best give your soul to the Lord, cause your a$$ belongs to me. With that in mind I endeavor to find out how many bones can be broken in the human body without causing death.


----------



## pottz

> i dont count on help from above,its more what s in the secret drawer in my night stand that comforts me at night.although someone enters my home uninvited they will probably better look to the heavens for help!and then pray the worst is the beagle they deal with-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am more of the mindset that you best give your soul to the Lord, cause your a$$ belongs to me. With that in mind I endeavor to find out how many bones can be broken in the human body without causing death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i think i need to invite you to my next bbq wbbn!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I am more of the mindset that you best give your soul to the Lord, cause your a$$ belongs to me. With that in mind I endeavor to find out how many bones can be broken in the human body without causing death.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Interesting question. I was always afraid of hitting anyone very hard after I broke a rib or 2 on a 1800 pound Holstein cow when I was a kid. She started kicking and the training 2×4 was nowhere in sight so I punched her and went back to milking. The training usually lasted about a month before we had to repeat it ;-(

Bones can be tough. I milked for a guy with a walk through parlor. The steel cages were elevated about 3 feet. You just reach in and do the work. One of those Holsteins started kicking, whack, whack, whack. 3 shots before I could get clear. I thought for sure she had broken my upper arm, but it was just black and blue from the shoulder to the elbow for a month or two.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Crime is up everywhere, not just in the States. Even in idyllic Copenhagen. One of my Wife´s shops got burgled sunday night. They smashed the glass in the door and went through the hole. Only took the cash drawer, and broke the computer somehow. They must have had a crowbar or some kind of wrench because I had made a steel cage that secured the drawer to the cabinet so someone couldnt just walk off with it when the salesgirls were downstairs or something. There was probably only change in the drawer, no bills. So the criminal didnt get much for the effort and risk. Denmark is already mostly cashless payments, but the pro argument makes sense in relation to deterring this type of crime.

Every window in Spain has bars on it, and all store fronts have those sheet-metal roll down type of contraptions. When we first came here, I was out walking with the children one day. We came to a dry riverbed and went down in there to explore. I had left the baby stroller parked on the wayside because riverbeds and crappy plastic wheels dont mix; and when we came back up to the road the stroller was gone. What had gone through the stealer´s mind as they came upon the "free" stroller still puzzles me to this day.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I am more of the mindset that you best give your soul to the Lord, cause your a$$ belongs to me. With that in mind I endeavor to find out how many bones can be broken in the human body without causing death.
> - woodbutcherbynight
> - pottz


Not overly concerned about my ass, however, there is one bone I will protect no matter what!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Today´s physics fun:

Information can be received before it is sent, no matter the distance, if quantam entanglement holds true.

Physicists use mathematically unsound concepts like dividing by zero.

Stars you see in the sky may not be there.

Clocks on GPS satellites keep time faster than those on earth.

A photon received by your eye, that travelled from a distant star, knew where it was going before it left, 400,000 or 4,000,000 years ago, like a telegram (bad analogy).

Time travel is complicated, some Australian physicists now have a "working" mathematical model. But it is much easier to halt time so I can get some stuff done around here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

FBI crime stats "In 2019, violent crime was down 0.5% from the 2018 number. Property crimes also dropped 4.1%, marking the 17th consecutive year the collective estimates for these offenses declined."

These FBI stats tell me that crime is going down nationwide because criminals are moving to WA to take advantage of lax law enforcement OR the stats are going down because either criminals are not arrested or people are not bothering to call because nothing will be done.

The Ring camera app has local crime reported by users in a 2.5 mile radius. I looked at it today. There was a report of 2 shootings in SE Auburn. The reporter said it was normal to have one a day. The local news does not report that many. I suppose they want to have something besides shootings in the paper or they do not want to spend the money to print a lot more pages.

One guy reported package delivery theft. The Thief was there within 5 minutes of the UPS delivery. A few minutes later there was another person there dressed in all black with a back pack. Too bad for that thief, too late. How the 7734 could property crime be dropping?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Some idiot tried to rob us at work couple weeks ago. Still in hospital. Broken arm and ruptured testicle. Prybar is a wonderful deterrent.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Do you think he learned his lesson?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Woodbutcherbynight I think your father gave you good advice. I have to say no way more often. Wow on the Pry bar.

DW Iran is a thorn in just about everyone's side.

Pry bar I may need to put one under by back seat. Although we don't have much crime in ft myers but not so far away its pretty bad. We have a lot of gated communities which makes us all feel a little safer. I am not in a gated community. I'm on the water. We have had boats stolen. They are not looking for my floating living room, more like the speed boats.

TopMax, when to the vigilante's start roaming the streets in WA. ? If there is no safety, that is likely a next step.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Do you think he learned his lesson?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Not sure, he is still in hospital last I heard from detective. Pain can be a powerful agent for change though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TopMax, when to the vigilante s start roaming the streets in WA. ? If there is no safety, that is likely a next step.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I am wondering the same thing.



> Do you think he learned his lesson?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> No sure he is still in hospital last I heard from detective. Pain can be a powerful agent for change though.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


 I hope it encourages change.


----------



## pottz

> Today´s physics fun:
> 
> Information can be received before it is sent, no matter the distance, if quantam entanglement holds true.
> 
> Physicists use mathematically unsound concepts like dividing by zero.
> 
> Stars you see in the sky may not be there.
> 
> Clocks on GPS satellites keep time faster than those on earth.
> 
> A photon received by your eye, that travelled from a distant star, knew where it was going before it left, 400,000 or 4,000,000 years ago, like a telegram (bad analogy).
> 
> Time travel is complicated, some Australian physicists now have a "working" mathematical model. But it is much easier to halt time so I can get some stuff done around here.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


your about stars,the time it takes the light to reach us that star could be long gone.which makes the theory of time travel possible,at least as far as going back in time.


----------



## pottz

> Woodbutcherbynight I think your father gave you good advice. I have to say no way more often. Wow on the Pry bar.
> 
> DW Iran is a thorn in just about everyone s side.
> 
> Pry bar I may need to put one under by back seat. Although we don t have much crime in ft myers but not so far away its pretty bad. We have a lot of gated communities which makes us all feel a little safer. I am not in a gated community. I m on the water. We have had boats stolen. They are not looking for my floating living room, more like the speed boats.
> 
> TopMax, when to the vigilante s start roaming the streets in WA. ? If there is no safety, that is likely a next step.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


you want vigilantes watch charles bronson in death wish.he took no prisoners!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

20% of both Ds and Rs believe they should respond with violence if they loose the election. The commander in chief will not be neutral. Will vigilantes have to referee?


----------



## pottz

> 20% of both Ds and Rs believe they should respond with violence if they loose the election. The commander in chief will not be neutral. Will vigilantes have to referee?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


it may come down when a sitting president has to be forcibly removed for the first time in history ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yelp Says It Will Mark Pages of Businesses Accused of Racist Conduct*
*
Yelp, the local search and review site, said it would post alerts on the pages of businesses where customers or employees have reported incidents of racism.*










Censorship strikes again! Facebook, Google, Twitter, YouTube, and Yelp. I understand the rules for an internet site, but the rules keep changing… Slowly these sites "build a massive following", then add a new rule, Anytime you cannot abide then you move on or are censored, very similar to an ostracised wolf from the pack.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hopefully it is only drama without trauma.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 20% of both Ds and Rs believe they should respond with violence if they loose the election. The commander in chief will not be neutral. Will vigilantes have to referee?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
We'll know in a few weeks, but fellow LJocks we are still fighting the Coronavirus…*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> your about stars,the time it takes the light to reach us that star could be long gone.which makes the theory of time travel possible,at least as far as going back in time.
> - pottz


I'm a living proof of *time travel*... The missus insists I *live in the past*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## pottz

> your about stars,the time it takes the light to reach us that star could be long gone.which makes the theory of time travel possible,at least as far as going back in time.
> - pottz
> 
> I m a living proof of *time travel*... The missus insists I *live in the past*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hmmm,me too, she keeps calling me an old [email protected]#k stuck in the past.well where i came from is a hell of a lot better than where we are now!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thank you Pottz - my self-delete was very similar.

But I would have been sad if she would have commented on why he goes by the name LBD?



> I m a living proof of *time travel*... The missus insists I *live in the past*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## pottz

> Thank you Pottz - my self-delete was very similar.
> 
> But I would have been sad if she would have commented on why he goes by the name LBD?
> 
> I m a living proof of *time travel*... The missus insists I *live in the past*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


"she" doesn't ever come on this forum,this is my world where a wife does not belong.any of you who have your wives coming on here,*SHAME ON YOU* grow a pair boys!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DW Iran is a thorn in just about everyone s side. *
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey I enjoy your comments, as for Iran it is not about the people but about their government… I pray that I don't live to experience more mass destruction of people…

Lt. Calley my hero yet he was vilified…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... well where i came from is a hell of a lot better than where we are now!!!
> - pottz


The *hell* is right but not as much *lot better*... If only they had cordless Fe*$*tools back then…


> "she" doesn t ever come on this forum,this is my world where a wife does not belong.any of you who have your wives coming on here,*SHAME ON YOU* grow a pair boys!!!
> - pottz


+10,001 *pottzy*... that golden pedestal sticking outa your bum is getting taller…

How the hell do people think I dare to say some of the things I do if she "wore" jocks?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Whatever Happened to Jockstraps?*










The old gym class staple has been replaced by a new type of testicular protection

https://www.menshealth.com/trending-news/a19548309/what-happened-to-jockstraps/

*Today-*










Maybe this is the Saw Stop for the subject?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Whatever Happened to Jockstraps?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker





> *grow a pair* boys!!!
> - pottz


Needed *WHY*?


----------



## pottz

> ... well where i came from is a hell of a lot better than where we are now!!!
> - pottz
> 
> The *hell* is right but not as much *lot better*... If only they had cordless Fe*$*tools back then…
> 
> "she" doesn t ever come on this forum,this is my world where a wife does not belong.any of you who have your wives coming on here,*SHAME ON YOU* grow a pair boys!!!
> - pottz
> 
> +10,001 *pottzy*... that golden pedestal sticking outa your bum is getting taller…
> 
> How the hell do people think I dare to say some of the things I do if she "wore" jocks?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah your misses is no where near here or you wouldn't say half the ******************** you do ducks.and the way it should be.ill tell ya though,half the jokes and cartoons i post,come from the wife.she has a great sense of humor,well living with me she better-lmao!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Maybe this is the Saw Stop for the subject?
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


I know a *nut* in charge of a *Saw Stop* is dangerous, but operating a *Saw Stop* with your *nuts* is sheer lunacy!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz it is time for the Jokemeister…*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... yeah your misses is no where near here or you wouldn t say half the ******************** you do ducks.and the way it should be.ill tell ya though,half the jokes and cartoons i post,come from the wife.she has a great sense of humor,well living with me she better-lmao!!!
> - pottz


A good *SWMBOITH* needs a good sense of understanding and let us vent our ******************** here so we can pretend to listen to them when we come back down to earth.


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz it is time for the Jokemeister…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i agree,CORELZ where are you?


----------



## pottz

> ... yeah your misses is no where near here or you wouldn t say half the ******************** you do ducks.and the way it should be.ill tell ya though,half the jokes and cartoons i post,come from the wife.she has a great sense of humor,well living with me she better-lmao!!!
> - pottz
> 
> A good *SWMBOITH* needs a good sense of understanding and let us vent our ******************** here so we can pretend to listen to them when we come back down to earth.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i cant even pretend anymore,she's too much in tune with my bull********************!!







*lmao.**


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> A good *SWMBOITH* needs a good sense of understanding and let us vent our ******************** here so we can pretend to listen to them when we come back down to earth.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> i cant even pretend anymore,she s too much in tune with my bull********************!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *lmao.*
> 
> - pottz


You may have realised, and if you didn't then you missed it… *SWMBO* has been rebadged with an *ITH* suffix… 
*I*n *T*he *H*ouse which will forever be her domain to lord and master over and order me leap unimaginable heights into the air without question, however, the *workshop* and *LJ* is a skirt free zone… even if she wears the *pants* in the family.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Welcome to the new-normal abnormal future. The microclimate muzzle, already in production, will be shipping in a matter of weeks.

No need to ever breathe fresh air again.

For the low low price of $199, pre-order today and get the exciting added bonus of a straw-port. Includes one non-reusable straw made from recycled plastic.

Volume deafening feature built into the design, so you dont have to hear what the idiots around you are saying.

Batteries not included.

All Antifa members will receive a 4% discount, as We encourage all mostly peaceful protesters to have their very own anti-tear-gas Microclimate Muzzle, so they can burn and pillage without fear of Policial counter-measures.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I am semi-impressed… Looks like it can be worn *with* or *without* a *beard*... though I'm yet to be convinced about female glasses… or even lack of male glasses… I think the designers need to go back to the drawing board for 199 shekels.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, LBD, the first model of anything usually gets revisions to make better product. And either way, $199 is a bargain. The head-gear bio-hazard protection the professionals use is 3X that or better.

Except in the case of the lightbulb. There is an original Edison lightbulb still working in a firehouse in NYC.

And Dupont´s original nylons, indestructible. In the first product testing, they were pulling locomotives with a single pair of nylons.

And in the case of Ford vehicles. The first Ford´s could run on alcohol and/or gasoline. But then we had prohibition. Standard Oil had nothing to do with that. Really.

And, well, nevermind…...................


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE ARRIVED AT 1984.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Oh, I forgot the listed side effects:

to include: projectile vomiting, TDS, gagging, throat punching by anti-maskers, muscle aches, Covid19, insomnia, necromancy, homosexuality, and forced labour. Also, do not injest if under the influence of fiat currencies.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nope. Huxley had it right. Brave New World. SOMA. No need for Das Boot or room 101.


> LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE ARRIVED AT 1984.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wildwood,

That reminds me of the cone of silence. (Maxwell Smart)

DW I was about 10yrs too young for Vietnam. I do remember the older kids coming home and not being the same. (that is putting it mildly)

How did we get on Jock Straps? Reminds me Ron Darling (pitcher NY mets) wore "the big cup" while pitching, or if you haven't seen "This is Spinal Tap" air port security scene.

Potz yes Deathwish.


----------



## rwe2156

From The Guardian

86.1% people testing positive had no core symptoms of COVID.

75% had no symptoms at all.

I personally know of 3 people who tested positive, had no symptoms and got tested again within a couple days so they could go back to work. They were negative. One got tested 30 minutes after the first one was negative.

There are big problems with the data, the PCR based test.

Yeah, we're fighting a virus alright, but it's not exactly the Black Death like the media and politicians would have you believe.

What we are fighting is fear founded in misinformation.

The media has successfully redefined what a "case" is. It is not simply a positive test. A case by definition means you are treating a patient, which means there are symptoms. Besides that, the actual number is probably many X that reported , because asymptomatic people have no reason to get tested.

lol up the definition of a case, and not what the CDC says it is! Ask your Dr what defines a "case" and he'll tell you it's someone with symptoms, not just a positive test.

No worries, after the election COVID will suddenly fade to black, just like the riots have now.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW,

I just read about the YeLP thing. Wow that is scary.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey, if double cheeseburger woofing, KFC chomping, Coca Cola snorting, bankrupcy expert, GO BIGGLY, Twatter superstar, Commander in Chief can beat the Rona My Sharona in three days without a WHO patented dna altering super vaccine, odds are Kill Billy G. is sobbing inconsolably over his soy avocado blueberry kale breakfast smoothie right about now.

So much winning. Finger licking good; or god. Not sure…..................


----------



## corelz125

A lady about eight months pregnant got on a bus; she noticed the man opposite to her was smiling at her so she immediately moved to another seat.

This time the smile turned into a grin, so she moved again.

The man seemed more amused.

When on the fourth move, the man burst out laughing,

she complained to the driver and he had the man arrested.

The case came up in court. The judge asked the man what he had to say for himself.

The man replied, "Well your Honor, it was like this:

When the lady got on the bus, I couldn't help but notice her condition.

She sat under a sign that said, "The Double Mint Twins are coming" and I grinned.

Then she moved and sat under a sign that said, "Slogan's Liniment will reduce the swelling" and I had to smile.

Then she placed herself under a sign that said, "William's Big Stick Did the Trick" and I could hardly contain myself. …

BUT your Honor, when she moved the fourth time and sat under a sign that said, "Goodyear Rubber could have prevented this Accident… " I just lost it."


----------



## pottz

> A lady about eight months pregnant got on a bus; she noticed the man opposite to her was smiling at her so she immediately moved to another seat.
> 
> This time the smile turned into a grin, so she moved again.
> 
> The man seemed more amused.
> 
> When on the fourth move, the man burst out laughing,
> 
> she complained to the driver and he had the man arrested.
> 
> The case came up in court. The judge asked the man what he had to say for himself.
> 
> The man replied, "Well your Honor, it was like this:
> 
> When the lady got on the bus, I couldn't help but notice her condition.
> 
> She sat under a sign that said, "The Double Mint Twins are coming" and I grinned.
> 
> Then she moved and sat under a sign that said, "Slogan's Liniment will reduce the swelling" and I had to smile.
> 
> Then she placed herself under a sign that said, "William's Big Stick Did the Trick" and I could hardly contain myself. …
> 
> BUT your Honor, when she moved the fourth time and sat under a sign that said, "Goodyear Rubber could have prevented this Accident… " I just lost it."
> 
> - corelz125


*LMAO* where the hell do you get these!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz *you have a Duck and Jokemeister but you may want to add a C.C. Poet to your staff. As a member of the staff when you ask for a poem, then it should be delivered in a reasonable timeframe.

Below is an example, of what I found as an addition tonite…

*The Apocalypse
by Dr. Elizabeth Mitchell*

*This is the apocalypse
A daffodil has poked its head up
from the dirt and opened
sunny arms to bluer skies
yet I am filled with
dark and anxious dread
as theaters close as travel ends and
grocery stores display their empty rows
where toilet paper liquid bleach
and bags of flour stood in upright ranks.

My stomach twists and fingers shake
as I prepare to work the battleground
the place I've always loved and felt at home
is now a field of droplets sprayed across a room
or lurking on a handle or a sink to find their way
inside our trusting hands or mouths or eyes
the ones that touch you when you're sick
speak soothing words and seek the answer to your pain.

This is the apocalypse
as spring begins again
and brightly colored flowers
deploy in my back yard
the neighbors walk their dogs
and march along the quiet streets
I stretch my purple gloves on steady hands
I tie my yellow gown behind my back
my hair inside a blue bouffant
my mouth and nose and eyes are
still and calm inside their waiting shields.
This is the apocalypse.
*
A poet is a person who creates poetry. Poets may describe themselves as such or be described as such by others. A poet may simply be a writer of poetry, or may perform their art to an audience.

The work of a poet is essentially one of communication, either expressing ideas in a literal sense, such as writing about a specific event or place, or metaphorically. Poets have existed since antiquity, in nearly all languages, and have produced works that vary greatly in different cultures and periods. Throughout each civilization and language, poets have used various styles that have changed through the course of literary history, resulting in a history of poets as diverse as the literature they have produced.
*
Sometimes a woodworker wants to delve into thought for an aside on a life problem alongside his woodworking project…

LJocks please add to what works for you?*


----------



## pottz

sorry dw but the only poets im into make great music like bob dylan.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Our brains may be wired to seek out junk food, scientists say*










https://www.studyfinds.org/brain-wired-junk-food/


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> t… " I just lost it."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *LMAO* where the hell do you get these!!!
> 
> - pottz


Commuting on a bus!


----------



## pottz

> t… " I just lost it."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *LMAO* where the hell do you get these!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Commuting on a bus!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


what the hell is that? sorry i live in socal!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LJocks please add to what works for you?*
> 
> - Desert Woodworker












I implore, you say no more!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Except in the case of the lightbulb. There is an original Edison lightbulb still working in a firehouse in NYC.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The light bulb companies had to engineer light bulbs that would burn out to create business. My mom's original appliances from the farm house lasted 30 or 40 years. That was bad for business too.

A friend who lived in Coleville, WA dad worked as an appliance repairmen at a local hardware store. They sent him to a seminar by one of the big manufacturers. When it started, the guy told the attendees how many parts they would need over the next few years. Perry asked how he knew that, he said he had looked up their sales and the defects were engineered in to create service calls and more sales ;-)) Perry hit the roof! Mark said he had to scrap his dad off the ceiling every day for months when he got home from work.

It would be so easy to program service calls into most modern appliances and vehicles I suspected it on my 99 Ford 250. I had heard or read about a few instances but do not recall them anymore. About the 1 year mark, the dome light started staying on when I got out. It would not stay on for more than half an hour. Since it did not run down the battery I just watched. After a few months, it quit doing that. Later it started again. This happened several times. After the truck was about 10 years old it stopped. Doesn't prove anything, but certainly seems like an odd circumstance, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

+1 LMAO 2


> A lady about eight months pregnant got on a bus; she noticed the man opposite to her was smiling at her so she immediately moved to another seat.
> 
> This time the smile turned into a grin, so she moved again.
> 
> The man seemed more amused.
> 
> When on the fourth move, the man burst out laughing,
> 
> she complained to the driver and he had the man arrested.
> 
> The case came up in court. The judge asked the man what he had to say for himself.
> 
> The man replied, "Well your Honor, it was like this:
> 
> When the lady got on the bus, I couldn't help but notice her condition.
> 
> She sat under a sign that said, "The Double Mint Twins are coming" and I grinned.
> 
> Then she moved and sat under a sign that said, "Slogan's Liniment will reduce the swelling" and I had to smile.
> 
> Then she placed herself under a sign that said, "William's Big Stick Did the Trick" and I could hardly contain myself. …
> 
> BUT your Honor, when she moved the fourth time and sat under a sign that said, "Goodyear Rubber could have prevented this Accident… " I just lost it."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> sorry* 1.*i live *2.*in socal!
> - pottz


I forgive your… for both points.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> The light bulb companies had to engineer light bulbs that would burn out to create business. My mom's original appliances from the farm house lasted 30 or 40 years. That was bad for business too.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


FAIW, I inherited my old mans old *self sharpenning Philishave* after he passed and used it for over 15 years after.

I still use the latest *Philishave* (new), but replace the blades every year… and they're supposed to last 2 years.

Hmmm, I think I need a new set of blades.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Our brains may be wired to seek out junk food, scientists say*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.studyfinds.org/brain-wired-junk-food/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It is hard to reach past the CC cookies to get an apple for sure ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Anyone remember a certain song from the 1960s? "In the year 2525".......Maybe about time to start playing it, again..


----------



## pottz

> Anyone remember a certain song from the 1960s? "In the year 2525".......Maybe about time to start playing it, again..
> 
> - bandit571


yeah it but im not sure we'll make it bandit !!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Anyone remember a certain song from the 1960s? "In the year 2525".......Maybe about time to start playing it, again..
> 
> - bandit571


the 9595 verse is probably as 7570 too far out. 2025 is more like it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Anyone remember a certain song from the 1960s? "In the year 2525".......Maybe about time to start playing it, again..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> yeah it but im not sure we ll make it bandit !!!!
> 
> - pottz


DOH! Only 10 years from 2020… 2 x missing 5's… simple maths.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Lets have some fun. BUT YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO USE GOOGLE!!! Or any other search engine.

Violators will be drawn and quartered by my burros, they will be happy to oblige.

*Who had the greatest batting average in History?*

*In proportion to population of individual countries, what is the greatest all-time selling book?*

*What is the most abundant element in the earth´s crust?*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ty Cobb?
Karma-sutra? (spelling?)
Carbon?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Easy peasy…


Batman.
Playboy.
Bread crumbs.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Ty Cobb?
> Karma-sutra? (spelling?)
> Carbon?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


You got the first one Petey! Congrats.

The other two, good guesses but nope.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Easy peasy…
> 
> 
> Batman.
> Playboy.
> Bread crumbs.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


So very very clever. I think you earned a consolation prize for sheer wit. However, Batman is a fiction, Playboy is not a book, and bread crumbs contain gluten, which is not an base element.

And I was anticipating your mention of some cricketeer or other´s batting capability, and had a pre-prepared reply awaiting.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... However, Batman is a fiction, Playboy is not a book, and bread crumbs contain gluten, which is not an base element.
> 
> And I was anticipating your mention of some *cricket*eer or other´s batting capability, and had a pre-prepared reply awaiting.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Hush your mouth… Bloody stacked quiz…


*Batman* is my hero *god*.
*Playboy* is my *bible*.
*Bread crumbs* lead me to a *path of salvation* (home from the pub).

Are the adjudicators prejudiced against *religion*?

And most of all, I will not use the name of thy *Cricket* in vain.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I can understand LBD, Zeus merely had the Aegis and his Thunderbolts, and could control the weather. And of course, he was married to Hera, a total hottie, like Liz Hurley level babeness

The Bat Man has much niftier weapons. And one must be cautious with bats, as that is from where pandemics originate. Likely why the Bat Man remained single.

I will have to call you out on the biblical Playboy. Penthouse had more weighty, far-reaching, ehhemm, editorial content.


----------



## bandit571

"...from the bottom of a long, glass tube"


----------



## corelz125

Bob was in trouble.

He forgot his wedding anniversary.

His wife was really pissed.

She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in 6 seconds AND IT BETTER BE THERE!!"

The next morning he got up early and left for work.

When his wife woke up, she looked out the window and sure enough there was a box gift-wrapped in the middle of the driveway.

Confused, the wife put on her robe and ran out to the driveway, brought the box back in the house.

She opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale.

Bob has been missing since Friday.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bob was in trouble.
> 
> He forgot his wedding anniversary.
> 
> His wife was really pissed.
> 
> She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in 6 seconds AND IT BETTER BE THERE!!"
> 
> The next morning he got up early and left for work.
> 
> When his wife woke up, she looked out the window and sure enough there was a box gift-wrapped in the middle of the driveway.
> 
> Confused, the wife put on her robe and ran out to the driveway, brought the box back in the house.
> 
> She opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale.
> 
> Bob has been missing since Friday.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ty Cobb, that was easy ;-)

Bible

Hydrogen


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Ty Cobb, that was easy ;-)
> 
> Bible
> 
> Hydrogen
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Good guesses Bob.

The Bible may be the "most read book," but not the best selling book in the terms I described. Also, it could be argued that the Bible is more than one book, written by more than one person.

I will give a hint. The book has to do with Independence.

You are on the right track with hydrogen, so very close, but no. And I thought that, of all the regulars on this thread, you would be the one to get this right. Try again.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Water, or H2O


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Water, or H2O
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Sorry, WBBN. Water is not an element, it is a compound made of elements. You are oh so very close, however.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Oxygen

Something Paine wrote


----------



## TravisH

Oxygen is the most abundant element in the earths crust.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I will have to call you out on the biblical Playboy. Penthouse had more weighty, far-reaching… editorial content.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


You should know by now I hate reading… I for one don't lie and admit I *did not* buy Playboy for the *articles*!


> Water, or H2O
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Sorry, WBBN. Water is not an element, it is a compound made of elements.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Tell that to the bloody insurance companies when you get flooded out and they say *"We don't cover elemental damage."*...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Oxygen
> 
> Something Paine wrote
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yes Sir! Well Done.

Oxygen makes up 49.13% of earths crust.

And Common Sense, by Thomas Paine. In terms of populations of countries, this was the best selling book of all time.

Although, technically, it could be described as a pamphlet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The city has me interested in determining if stupidity is a mental illness or not. If it is a mental illness, they could not be convicted of arson or negligent homicide for their consistent accommodation of the highest levels of risk for citizens and homes ignoring the building, fire and propane codes as well as seismic standards, FEMA calling for building code effectiveness assessments and mitigating disasters. FEMA and the WA State Emergency Preparedness Plan says emergency preparedness pays up to a 6 to 1 dividend per dollar spent. I believe wildfires in the suburbs are more likely to pay in the hundreds of dollars dividend trimming a few trees.

What I have found it that stupidity is a choice. "Stupidity is a kind of intellectual stubbornness. A stupid person has access to all the information necessary to make an appropriate judgment, to come up with a set of reasonable and justified beliefs and yet fails to do so. The evidence is staring them right in the face but it makes no difference whatsoever. They believe what they want to believe. Not only do they have no good reasons for thinking that what they believe is true - there are often good reasons for thinking that what they believe is false. They are not acting in a rational manner."

BY STEVEN NADLER, SEPTEMBER 12, 2017, a finalist for the 2004 Pulitzer Prize in General Nonfiction, is a professor of philosophy and the humanities at the University of Wisconsin-Madison

https://time.com/4937675/how-to-fix-american-stupidity/

That seems to indicate their ignoring their own policies, codes and state laws is vindictive and malicious, eh? Does that indicate their Myopic Financial Focus treating homes and lives as expendable commodities saving developers a few dollars is secondary icing on the cake rather than the primary focus?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Oxygen
> 
> Something Paine wrote
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yes Sir! Well Done.
> 
> Oxygen makes up 49.13% of earths crust.
> 
> And Common Sense, by Thomas Paine. In terms of populations of countries, was the best selling book of all time.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Thanks, My first guess was a flub up, I meant to say nitrogen not hydrogen. Oh well, both wrong ;-))

And Common Sense, by Thomas Paine should be required reading for all Congressional candidates, the Prez, VP and Supreme Court Justices, eh? Considering their record of negative impact the last half a century, a test with a 90% passing grade should probably be required.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Something Paine wrote
> - TopamaxSurvivor


"That bloody hammer on my thumb *hurt*"!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I *did not* buy Playboy for the *articles*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Does your wife know?

No, seriously, I didnt buy them for the articles either, I just stole my Dad´s issues and did not return them.


----------



## MichaelDson

> pottz,
> 
> Not experiencing nothing where I live….Everything s pretty quite around here. So far we ve only had one case of the virus in our state. As far as I know there is no run on any products to my knowledge. We live in a small town, and the biggest town to us is about 12,000 people. The one case was down in Pine Bluff, Arkansas, about 300+ miles away.
> 
> - Rick Dennington


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> And Common Sense, by Thomas Paine should be required reading for all Congressional candidates, the Prez, VP and Supreme Court Justices, eh? Considering their record of negative impact the last half a century, a test with a 90% passing grade should probably be required.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I am pretty sure, Bob, that if they go to Georgetown it is required reading, then they get to claim street cred by having it displayed conspicuously on the bookshelf behind them when they give interviews. Problem is, upon graduation, they promptly forget everything in it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I would read the articles to prove to my wife I bought it for the articles. Does Candy loving, the 25th Anniversary centerfold still hold top honors? ;-))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> No, seriously, I didnt buy them for the articles either, I just stole my Dad´s issues and did not return them.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Dad got them back… the *articles*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> And Common Sense, by Thomas Paine should be required reading for all Congressional candidates, the Prez, VP and Supreme Court Justices, eh? Considering their record of negative impact the last half a century, a test with a 90% passing grade should probably be required.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I am pretty sure, Bob, that if they go to Georgetown it is required reading, then they get to have it displayed conspicuously on the bookshelf behind them when they give interviews. Problem is, upon graduation, they promptly forget everything in it.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


We need an enforcement option between elections. Too many voters are failing the test.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Bob; I once had a debate with a very learned and affluent client about voting. My position then was that every ONE should have the right to vote. His position was the reverse, that Every One should not, because, and because.

I think I have changed my mind since then, but am willing to give some some time to catch up, do their due dilligence, so to speak.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Does your wife know?
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Since 1953, there have been 817 centrefolds published… I am still waiting for that single (or many) *Yes* from 817 marriage proposals, so I can practice bigamy.

It was a desire of need and not lust… in 1953, I was still suckling.


----------



## pottz

> Bob was in trouble.
> 
> He forgot his wedding anniversary.
> 
> His wife was really pissed.
> 
> She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in 6 seconds AND IT BETTER BE THERE!!"
> 
> The next morning he got up early and left for work.
> 
> When his wife woke up, she looked out the window and sure enough there was a box gift-wrapped in the middle of the driveway.
> 
> Confused, the wife put on her robe and ran out to the driveway, brought the box back in the house.
> 
> She opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale.
> 
> Bob has been missing since Friday.
> 
> - corelz125


good one.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... My position then was that every ONE should… vote. His position was the reverse, that Every One should not…
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


So that's how some of your *pollies* get in… no one votes… now I understand… how… whom!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> So you are a potential Mormon, then? Wasnt aware they habitated the Down Under continent. Thought that was a Salty Lake aberration.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


No acceptance yet.. so I can't preach the religion here in Churchill… yet… though I've started to seed our local duck pond(/lake) in anticipation.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Since 1953, there have been 817 centrefolds published… I am still waiting for that single (or many) *Yes* from 817 marriage proposals, so I can practice bigamy.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> So you are a potential *Mormon*, then? Wasnt aware they habitated the Down Under continent. Thought that was a *Salty Lake aberration*.
> 
> As a good *Muslim friend once said to me, yes, we are permitted to have 6 wives*, but it is best to have only one.
> 
> Why, I asked?
> 
> Because, he replied, any more than one and they gang up on you and you dont stand a chance.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Brian, 1st let me say that I am not a Muslim or Latter Day Saints member. IMO your comments are offensive to me and could offend those of that religion.

*Muslim up to 4 wives, not 6*

*Traditional Sunni and Shia Islamic marital jurisprudence allows Muslim men to be married to multiple women (a practice known as polygyny and polygamy) - up to four at any point in time.*

Latter-Day Saint (formally called Mormons) comment on polygamy and Salt Lake City ad hominem's

Therefore, If it writes like a duck, thinks like a duck, and quacks like a duck…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob; I once had a debate with a very learned and affluent client about voting. My position then was that every ONE should have the right to vote. His position was the reverse, that Every One should not, because, and because.
> 
> I think I have changed my mind since then, but am willing to give some some time to catch up, do their due dilligence, so to speak.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Everyone should have the right for sure. I am not enthusiastic registration drives. If they do not care, they will not be informed.

"(This column originally ran in the Orlando Sentinel on March 7, 1995. Former columnist Charley Reese retired from the Sentinel 10 years ago. His final column ran on July 29, 2001.)

Politicians, as I have often said, are the only people in the world who create problems and then campaign against them.

Everything on the Republican contract is a problem created by Congress. Too much bureaucracy? Blame Congress. Too many rules? Blame Congress. Unjust tax laws? Congress wrote them. Out-of-control bureaucracy? Congress authorizes everything bureaucracies do. Americans dying in Third World rat holes on stupid U.N. missions? Congress allows it. The annual deficits? Congress votes for them. The $4 trillion plus debt? Congress created it.

To put it into perspective just remember that 100 percent of the power of the federal government comes from the U.S. Constitution. If it's not in the Constitution, it's not authorized.

Then read your Constitution. All 100 percent of the power of the federal government is invested solely in 545 individual human beings. That's all. Of 260 million Americans, only 545 of them wield 100 percent of the power of the federal government.

That's 435 members of the U.S. House, 100 senators, one president and nine Supreme Court justices. Anything involving government that is wrong is 100 percent their fault.

I exclude the vice president because constitutionally he has no power except to preside over the Senate and to vote only in the case of a tie. I exclude the Federal Reserve because Congress created it and all its power is power Congress delegated to it and could withdraw anytime it chooses to do so. In fact, all the power exercised by the 3 million or so other federal employees is power delegated from the 545.

All bureaucracies are created by Congress or by executive order of the president. All are financed and staffed by Congress. All enforce laws passed by Congress. All operate under procedures authorized by Congress. That's why all complaints and protests should be properly directed at Congress, not at the individual agencies.

You don't like the IRS? Go see Congress. You think the Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms agency is running amok? Go see Congress. Congress is the originator of all government problems and is also the only remedy available. That's why, of course, politicians go to such extraordinary lengths and employ world-class sophistry to make you think they are not responsible. Anytime a congressman pretends to be outraged by something a federal bureaucrat does, he is in fact engaging in one big massive con job. No federal employee can act at all except to enforce laws passed by Congress and to employ procedures authorized by Congress either explicitly or implicitly.

Partisans on both sides like to blame presidents for deficits, but all deficits are congressional deficits. The president may, by custom, recommend a budget, but it carries no legal weight. Only Congress is authorized by the Constitution to authorize and appropriate and to levy taxes. That's what the federal budget consists of: expenditures authorized, funds appropriated and taxes levied.

Both Democrats and Republicans mislead the public. For 40 years Democrats had majorities and could have at any time balanced the budget if they had chosen to do so. Republicans now have majorities and could, if they choose, pass a balanced budget this year. Every president, Democrat or Republican, could have vetoed appropriations bills that did not make up a balanced budget. Every president could have recommended a balanced budget. None has done either.

We have annual deficits and a huge federal debt because that's what majorities in Congress and presidents in the White House wanted. We have troops in various Third World rat holes because Congress and the president want them there.

Don't be conned. Don't let them escape responsibility. We simply have to sort through 260 million people until we find 545 who will act responsibly."

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/os-ed-charley-reese-545-column-07111120110711-story.html


----------



## pottz

ok dw you made your point and i wont argue with it,but please no* "FLAGGING"* i think we can all make our comments and not attack each other when we dont agree.hey some of your religous comments probably offend others here too but they keep it to themselves.remember this is a cricket free zone!


----------



## pottz

> Bob; I once had a debate with a very learned and affluent client about voting. My position then was that every ONE should have the right to vote. His position was the reverse, that Every One should not, because, and because.
> 
> I think I have changed my mind since then, but am willing to give some some time to catch up, do their due dilligence, so to speak.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Everyone should have the right for sure. I am not enthusiastic registration drives. If they do not care, they will not be informed.
> 
> "(This column originally ran in the Orlando Sentinel on March 7, 1995. Former columnist Charley Reese retired from the Sentinel 10 years ago. His final column ran on July 29, 2001.)
> 
> Politicians, as I have often said, are the only people in the world who create problems and then campaign against them.
> 
> Everything on the Republican contract is a problem created by Congress. Too much bureaucracy? Blame Congress. Too many rules? Blame Congress. Unjust tax laws? Congress wrote them. Out-of-control bureaucracy? Congress authorizes everything bureaucracies do. Americans dying in Third World rat holes on stupid U.N. missions? Congress allows it. The annual deficits? Congress votes for them. The $4 trillion plus debt? Congress created it.
> 
> To put it into perspective just remember that 100 percent of the power of the federal government comes from the U.S. Constitution. If it s not in the Constitution, it s not authorized.
> 
> Then read your Constitution. All 100 percent of the power of the federal government is invested solely in 545 individual human beings. That s all. Of 260 million Americans, only 545 of them wield 100 percent of the power of the federal government.
> 
> That s 435 members of the U.S. House, 100 senators, one president and nine Supreme Court justices. Anything involving government that is wrong is 100 percent their fault.
> 
> I exclude the vice president because constitutionally he has no power except to preside over the Senate and to vote only in the case of a tie. I exclude the Federal Reserve because Congress created it and all its power is power Congress delegated to it and could withdraw anytime it chooses to do so. In fact, all the power exercised by the 3 million or so other federal employees is power delegated from the 545.
> 
> All bureaucracies are created by Congress or by executive order of the president. All are financed and staffed by Congress. All enforce laws passed by Congress. All operate under procedures authorized by Congress. That s why all complaints and protests should be properly directed at Congress, not at the individual agencies.
> 
> You don t like the IRS? Go see Congress. You think the Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms agency is running amok? Go see Congress. Congress is the originator of all government problems and is also the only remedy available. That s why, of course, politicians go to such extraordinary lengths and employ world-class sophistry to make you think they are not responsible. Anytime a congressman pretends to be outraged by something a federal bureaucrat does, he is in fact engaging in one big massive con job. No federal employee can act at all except to enforce laws passed by Congress and to employ procedures authorized by Congress either explicitly or implicitly.
> 
> Partisans on both sides like to blame presidents for deficits, but all deficits are congressional deficits. The president may, by custom, recommend a budget, but it carries no legal weight. Only Congress is authorized by the Constitution to authorize and appropriate and to levy taxes. That s what the federal budget consists of: expenditures authorized, funds appropriated and taxes levied.
> 
> Both Democrats and Republicans mislead the public. For 40 years Democrats had majorities and could have at any time balanced the budget if they had chosen to do so. Republicans now have majorities and could, if they choose, pass a balanced budget this year. Every president, Democrat or Republican, could have vetoed appropriations bills that did not make up a balanced budget. Every president could have recommended a balanced budget. None has done either.
> 
> We have annual deficits and a huge federal debt because that s what majorities in Congress and presidents in the White House wanted. We have troops in various Third World rat holes because Congress and the president want them there.
> 
> Don t be conned. Don t let them escape responsibility. We simply have to sort through 260 million people until we find 545 who will act responsibly."
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/os-ed-charley-reese-545-column-07111120110711-story.html
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


so true bob,none of them do the job they were elected to.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

OK DW ya got me. 4 rather than 6.

More than one is still going to be problem. Thats simply a rational deduction, nothing offensive whatsoever.

I guess I should have activated the sarcasm button.

I dont suppose anyone gets offended when someone links a Brother Nathanael article around here. Or do they?

The Prophet did claim that the smallest reward awaiting the Muslim in paradise is an abode where there are 80,000 servants and 72 wives with downcast eyes, in other words chaste, in other words virgins. Plus his wives from this world upon their arrival.

So, if 76 wives ganged up on you, your chances would be even slimmer, than with said 4. (sarc tag activated for the overly sensitive minded).


----------



## pottz

well let me just if any muslim members here are offended please speak up and we'll deal with it like civilized people.oh wait i forgot,this is lumber jocks-lol.sorry.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Yeah… bloody religion should be reserved for the believers… and pagans should be allowed to wash their Ferrari's with holy water.

And as for 6 vs 4… goes to prove that wives are the root of all arguments with the missus, in tongues!



> More than one is still going to be problem.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That's bull********************… I remember one member replying to my comment that his wife buys him tools… Hell, 4 (or 6) sets of Fe*$*tools would be *Nirvana* on Earth.

And if I got 817 *yes* replies I'd have heaps of beautiful and curvy Fe*$*tools.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ok dw you made your point and i wont argue with it,but please no* "FLAGGING"* i think we can all make our comments and not attack each other when we dont agree.hey some of your religous comments probably offend others here too but they keep it to themselves.remember this is a cricket free zone!
> 
> - pottz


Pottz-
*I did not flag his site- This is a Forum and I spoke- Thank you. * *Why are you calling me DW out?*

One of the biggest mistakes that I made was to admit to flagging. Pottz chastised me - OK no more"flag" button… Since this is an LJForum- do we not have the right to speak our thoughts within our guidelines?

May I suggest that we keep religion out of this forum? Look what happened to that guy that posted Mohamad…

*I choose to respect and not repost the Mohamad picture _*



> well let me just if any muslim members here are offended please speak up and we ll deal with it like civilized people.oh wait i forgot,this is lumber jocks-lol.sorry.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

what the hell crazy man would want more than one wife,hell one is more than i can deal with most of time.ya want or need more,rent em!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz we're good- peace brother


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> well let me just if any muslim members here are offended please speak up and we ll deal with it like civilized people.oh wait i forgot,this is lumber *jocks*-lol.sorry.
> 
> - pottz


Damn, it seems like it's so bloody easy to offend anyone… so let me vent my dissatisfied large gut here…

I am offended by *pottzys* creation of his maloof (inspired) rocker... I am offended by the fact that I may never do anything near as good (still admire it *pottzy* but don't take that as a moment of weakness)...
Furthermore, everyone should familiarise themselves with all idiosyncrasies of the world before they open their mouth or strike a keyboard as they may offend someone…
Hell *maloof* is a *pornographic blasphemy* amongst the duck community here in Churchill… that's why I chose that project as an example of offence (and also it's worth a re-visit)...

OK. Let's offend some more people… *pottzy*, there are *jockettes* here as well, unless you want to call them *knickers* and drop them.


----------



## pottz

dw i called you out because you called out brian out.and to the best of my knowledge your the only one here to flag someone.ive worked hard to keep this thread free from being moderated.and so far it's worked pretty well.im not a moderator with those powers but i do have the power to block someone which so far has only been one guy,who i think cricket booted too.you have the right to speak your mind and say when someone offends you,just dont call 911-cricket,thats all.peace my friend, your always welcome here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> what the hell crazy man would want more than one wife,hell one is more than i can deal with most of time.ya want or need more,rent em!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Times are changing…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dw i called you out because you called out brian out.and to the best of my knowledge your the only one here to flag someone.ive worked hard to keep this thread free from being moderated.and so far it s worked pretty well.im not a moderator with those powers but i do have the power to block someone which so far has only been one guy,who i think cricket booted too.you have the right to speak your mind and say when someone offends you,just dont call 911-cricket,thats all.peace my friend, your always welcome here.
> 
> - pottz


Again, you are "shaming" me! Why? What do you want from me? I would have thought that you would have thanked me for, without a flag button, bring up an offensive post. I realize your efforts with trying to keep your forum going… No "flag" just a heads up. I am surprised that no one commented on the Spanish duck pic-how about this one?


----------



## TravisH

> so true bob,none of them do the job they were elected to.
> 
> - pottz


Simply the voters are to blame. When do we truly hold them accountable within a given party. To complain about their performance but then select them is a sign of a fool. Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me.


----------



## pottz

> dw i called you out because you called out brian out.and to the best of my knowledge your the only one here to flag someone.ive worked hard to keep this thread free from being moderated.and so far it s worked pretty well.im not a moderator with those powers but i do have the power to block someone which so far has only been one guy,who i think cricket booted too.you have the right to speak your mind and say when someone offends you,just dont call 911-cricket,thats all.peace my friend, your always welcome here.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Again, you are "shaming" me! Why? What do you want from me? I would have thought that you would have thanked me for, without a flag button, bring up an offensive post. I realize your efforts with trying to keep your forum going… No "flag" just a heads up. I am surprised that no one commented on the Spanish duck pic-how about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry if you felt i shamed you,not my intention dw.your input to this thread is very welcomed,you have contributed as much or more than anyone,so i thank you for making this thread the success it has been.i know i get a little touchy sometimes when comments get edgy,i just dont want the moderators coming in and scolding and shutting us down.as long as were all civil with each other i dont think that will be needed..peace my friends,and good night.


----------



## pottz

> so true bob,none of them do the job they were elected to.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Simply the voters are to blame. When do we truly hold them accountable within a given party. To complain about their performance but then select them is a sign of a fool. Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me.
> 
> - TravisH


amen my friend! i say time to clean house and get rid of all of em and start fresh.too many old timers that have long out lived there usefulness.we need term limits for all levels of government so these old [email protected]#ks can spend there whole life sucking the american people dry.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The reason for this post- understand the hardships it causes…

https://learnodo-newtonic.com/famous-war-poems

and to get Pottz to have a poet on staff.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> And as for 6 vs 4…
> 
> That s bull********************… I remember one member replying to my comment that his wife buys him tools… Hell, 4 (or 6) sets of Fe*$*tools would be *Nirvana* on Earth.
> 
> And if I got 817 *yes* replies I d have heaps of beautiful and curvy Fe*$*tools.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Cant argue with that. I would settle for Bosch Pro., though.

Good luck with the 817.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Has anyone here actually been with more than one at the same time for more than a night?

Because I have, the steady and the newbie, and the first thing they did upon their meeting, was tie me to a bed, get all sultry, then dump a pot of cold water on me. They knew I hate, more than anything, to be cold. They were amused. Me, not so much.

Afterwards wasnt so bad.

Moral here is, the fun part didnt last. Lesson learned.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> And as for 6 vs 4…
> 
> That s bull********************… I remember one member replying to my comment that his wife buys him tools… Hell, 4 (or 6) sets of Fe*$*tools would be *Nirvana* on Earth.
> 
> And if I got 817 *yes* replies I d have heaps of beautiful and curvy Fe*$*tools.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Cant argue with that. I would settle for *Bosch Pro.*, though.
> 
> Good luck with the 817.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Would have more luck with the *817* than paying for a cheap *Bosch hooker*...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Oh, come on, LBD! Bosch steals all their best ideas from Fe$tool. So, Fe$tool ingenuity can be had at a nearly bargain price.

The sanding pads for the F125 ROS here are 0.75/ pad. That´s what, like 75 Australian dollars or pounds or whatever ya all use down there. Pricey.


----------



## pottz

> And as for 6 vs 4…
> 
> That s bull********************… I remember one member replying to my comment that his wife buys him tools… Hell, 4 (or 6) sets of Fe*$*tools would be *Nirvana* on Earth.
> 
> And if I got 817 *yes* replies I d have heaps of beautiful and curvy Fe*$*tools.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Cant argue with that. I would settle for Bosch Pro., though.
> 
> Good luck with the 817.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


you naughty boy,ill bet your fes-tool didn't like that-lol.


----------



## bandit571

Of those 817…how many were repeats?

Another song to look up…"Both sides now" Joni Mitchell I think was the singer….

Welp, it is a Monday, and the Dungeon Shop is closed for the day…..


----------



## corelz125

A lonely widow, aged 70, decided that it was time to get married again. She put an ad in the local paper that read:
HUSBAND WANTED:
MUST BE IN MY AGE GROUP (70s), MUST NOT BEAT ME, MUSTN'T RUN AROUND ON ME, MUST STILL BE GOOD IN BED!!!!! ALL APPLICANTS PLEASE APPLY IN PERSON.
On the second day, she heard the doorbell.
Much to her surprise (and dismay), she opened the door to see a grey-haired gentleman sitting in a wheelchair. He had no arms or legs.
The old woman said, "You're not really asking me to consider you, are you? Just look at you…you have no legs!"
The old man smiled, "Therefore, I cannot run around on you!"
She snorted, "You don't have any arms either!"
Again, the old man smiled, "Therefore, I can never beat you!"
She raised an eyebrow and asked intently, "Are you still good in bed???"
The old man leaned back, beamed a big smile and said,
"Rang the doorbell, didn't I?"


----------



## pottz

> A lonely widow, aged 70, decided that it was time to get married again. She put an ad in the local paper that read:
> HUSBAND WANTED:
> MUST BE IN MY AGE GROUP (70s), MUST NOT BEAT ME, MUSTN'T RUN AROUND ON ME, MUST STILL BE GOOD IN BED!!!!! ALL APPLICANTS PLEASE APPLY IN PERSON.
> On the second day, she heard the doorbell.
> Much to her surprise (and dismay), she opened the door to see a grey-haired gentleman sitting in a wheelchair. He had no arms or legs.
> The old woman said, "You're not really asking me to consider you, are you? Just look at you…you have no legs!"
> The old man smiled, "Therefore, I cannot run around on you!"
> She snorted, "You don't have any arms either!"
> Again, the old man smiled, "Therefore, I can never beat you!"
> She raised an eyebrow and asked intently, "Are you still good in bed???"
> The old man leaned back, beamed a big smile and said,
> "Rang the doorbell, didn't I?"
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO-good one


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW I clicked on your war poems link. It started doing some funky stuff to my PC. I suggest don't click on it. If you do get to "task manager" and then end task.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A snippet from one of my favs:

If you can keep your head when all about you

Are losing theirs, and blaming it on you

If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you

But make allowance for their doubting too

If you can wait and not be tired of waiting

Or being lied about, dont deal in lies

Or being hated, dont give way to hating

And yet dont look to good, nor sound too wise

If you can dream, and not make your dreams master

If you can think, and not make your thoughts your aim

If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster

And treat those two imposters just the same.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Of those 817…how many were repeats?
> - bandit571


Hell, never considered that… that'd make me a *bigamist²* with some of my proposals.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*500 hours to the election…*



















*I voted for Pottz, he doesn't duck the issues…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nursing Home Residents Protest Lockdown - "Rather Die From COVID Than Loneliness"*

*My heroes for freedom…*









https://www.infowars.com/posts/nursing-home-residents-protest-lockdown-rather-die-from-covid-than-loneliness/


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Nursing Home Residents Protest Lockdown - "Rather Die From COVID Than Loneliness"*
> 
> *My heroes for freedom…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/nursing-home-residents-protest-lockdown-rather-die-from-covid-than-loneliness/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Interesting, won't they talk to each other? I could understand if they were living alone.

Sounds like some political issue being pushed.


----------



## Peteybadboy

https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_160257653893110&key=7480ef029b6d60b2e931c19360e0c889&libId=kg7oo77n0100zey7000DAdgz4eikp&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lumberjocks.com%2Ftopics%2F308428&v=1&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.infowars.com%2Fposts%2Fnursing-home-residents-protest-lockdown-rather-die-from-covid-than-loneliness%2F&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lumberjocks.com%2Fforums&title=corona%20crazy%20-%20by%20pottz%20%40%20LumberJocks.com%20~%20woodworking%20community&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.infowars.com%2Fposts%2Fnursing-home-residents-protest-lockdown-rather-die-from-covid-than-loneliness%2F

+1

my guess is their family is not allowed to see them. My friends had their first grand child. They are not allowed to see the baby.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *my guess is their family is not allowed to see them.* My friends had their first grand child. They are not allowed to see the baby.
> - Peteybadboy


Undoubtedly… Apologies, my quip was meant as a protest not a deliberate "make fun of". On hindsight it didn't come across as that.

My concern is that I know of a family whose mother is suffering with dementia who they haven't seen face to face for over 4 months, was publicised in a similar manner without their consent (mother knew no better) for a publicity stunt. All participants, in my example, were beyond discernment. Was hushed up very quickly before the full media got to it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

If before they test nursing home mortality rates, they might want to take a look at what happened at Life Care in Kirkland, WA. They started it here in the US, first cases. 25% death rate, 43 of 167 died.
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/coronavirus-killed-hundreds-at-washington-states-long-term-care-facilities-six-weeks-later-widespread-testing-may-finally-near/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I fear not the future for the future is now…*










*Amazon Prime Day is on - here are the best deals*

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/10/12/amazon-prime-day-is-on-here-are-the-best-deals.html


----------



## pottz

> https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_160257653893110&key=7480ef029b6d60b2e931c19360e0c889&libId=kg7oo77n0100zey7000DAdgz4eikp&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lumberjocks.com%2Ftopics%2F308428&v=1&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.infowars.com%2Fposts%2Fnursing-home-residents-protest-lockdown-rather-die-from-covid-than-loneliness%2F&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lumberjocks.com%2Fforums&title=corona%20crazy%20-%20by%20pottz%20%40%20LumberJocks.com%20~%20woodworking%20community&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.infowars.com%2Fposts%2Fnursing-home-residents-protest-lockdown-rather-die-from-covid-than-loneliness%2F
> 
> +1
> 
> my guess is their family is not allowed to see them. My friends had their first grand child. They are not allowed to see the baby.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah most nursing homes wont let even the families visit so i can understand that attitude,they dont want to spend there last days alone.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I saw a figure some days ago about how Bezos could give every American $1000 (or something like that), and he would still have as much wealth as he did prior to the Corona Crazy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_160257653893110&key=7480ef029b6d60b2e931c19360e0c889&libId=kg7oo77n0100zey7000DAdgz4eikp&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lumberjocks.com%2Ftopics%2F308428&v=1&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.infowars.com%2Fposts%2Fnursing-home-residents-protest-lockdown-rather-die-from-covid-than-loneliness%2F&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lumberjocks.com%2Fforums&title=corona%20crazy%20-%20by%20pottz%20%40%20LumberJocks.com%20~%20woodworking%20community&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.infowars.com%2Fposts%2Fnursing-home-residents-protest-lockdown-rather-die-from-covid-than-loneliness%2F
> 
> +1
> 
> my guess is their family is not allowed to see them. My friends had their first grand child. They are not allowed to see the baby.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> yeah most nursing homes wont let even the families visit so i can understand that attitude,they dont want to spend there last days alone.
> 
> - pottz


+1 IMO I think that it should be something that society should be aware of. No more handling 4×8 sheet goods.

I helped a friend buying used woodworking tools at a consignment shop- he steered us to a new arrival- an 87-year-old woodworker giving up his shop. Jet tools in the color blue.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I saw a figure some days ago about how Bezos could give every American $1000 (or something like that), and he would still have as much wealth as he did prior to the Corona Crazy.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Bezos has recouped his wealth since his divorce…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*We speak and hear about the "peaceful protests" and the images of the actors. Yet, on the extreme right, we have this *

Does this appear to be similar to Harpers Ferry - John Brown. He had his belief's and died trying


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

On a lighter note:

I seem to have misplaced something…...........


----------



## oldnovice

I need to correct an assumption about *Playboy* magazine; in reality it is a metallurgical digest as it contains some of oldest hardening facts known to mankind.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I need to correct an assumption about *Playboy* magazine; in reality it is a metallurgical digest as it contains some of oldest hardening facts known to mankind.
> 
> - oldnovice


Thats a good one, O G!


----------



## bandit571

In the movie "Hamburger Hill" there is a scene where an issue of Playboy was involved in….hmmm, that would be either April, or May's issue….

"OMG, they are HUUUUGE!" right a bell ( Barbie Benton, maybe?) Not that I would know about such things….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*my pinup Return With Honor*


----------



## bandit571

"Either with my shield, or on it" as the Spartans would say…

getting almost done..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This is my doe.

There are many like it, but this one is mine.

My doe is my best friend. It is my life.

Without me, my doe is useless. Without my doe, I am useless.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *This is my doe.
> 
> There are many like it, but this one is mine.
> 
> My doe is my best friend. It is my life.
> 
> ... Without my doe, I am useless.*


----------



## Peteybadboy

That doe is priceless.

Duck no problems here.

Friend returned to s/w Fl. this week. Had is 5th hole in one!

Be safe, this is not over, sorry to say.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> - LittleBlackDuck


Funny, your doe dollars very much resemble doe euros in colours, nearly identical, not so much in parity.


----------



## pottz

> *This is my doe.
> 
> There are many like it, but this one is mine.
> 
> My doe is my best friend. It is my life.
> 
> ... Without my doe, I am useless.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


problem with "doe" ducks is we dont get to keep it very long,but with your vast amount of wealth it's probably not a problem.


----------



## pottz

> This is my doe.
> 
> There are many like it, but this one is mine.
> 
> My doe is my best friend. It is my life.
> 
> Without me, my doe is useless. Without my doe, I am useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


now thats true friendship.may we all find it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> problem with "doe" ducks is we dont get to keep it very long,but with your vast amount of wealth it s probably not a problem.
> 
> - pottz


I dont know, Pottz, looks like a paltry 180 Queen´s Dollars to me; thats like good for a sammich and a case of box wine, in Down Under terms.

On another note,

any expert that claims animals are not self-aware is an idiot.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I dont know, Pottz, looks like a paltry 180 Queen´s Dollars to me; thats like good for a sammich and a case of box wine, in Down Under terms.
> 
> On another note,
> 
> any expert that claims animals are not self-aware is an idiot.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


On another *note*, this idiot would prefer the queen to *The Donald*...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> now thats true friendship.may we all find it.
> 
> - pottz


I'm sure your dog would appreciate you snuggling up to *a cat*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is my doe.
> 
> There are many like it, but this one is mine.
> 
> My doe is my best friend. It is my life.
> 
> Without me, my doe is useless. Without my doe, I am useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Any idea how old that cuddly deer is? Seems small to be a full grown doe.

People called the gun club to complain about OUR deer eating their roses ;-) The area is officially a wildlife refuge that has been turned into suburbia. The club has 70 acres surrounded by houses.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... The area is officially a wildlife refuge that has been turned into suburbia. The club has 70 acres surrounded by houses.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Hey *'max'*, did *Columbus*, or any of his entourage, take the elevator to the penthouse in *Trump Tower* when they hit land.

And I'm not taking the side of *"progress"* (bah) but emphasising the greed of modern man… long live ducks!


----------



## pottz

> now thats true friendship.may we all find it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m sure your dog would appreciate you snuggling up to *a cat*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


no im afraid her and the cat wouldn't get along too well,the doe would probably just scare the hell out her.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... long live ducks!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


and Fe*$*tool!


----------



## pottz

> ... long live ducks!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> and Fe*$*tool!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


did you make a deal with the devil and sold your soul for free festools ducks ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> no im afraid her and the cat wouldn't get along too well,the doe would probably just scare the hell out her.
> 
> - pottz


What a *scaredy cat*....


> did you make a deal with the devil and sold your soul for free festools ducks ?
> - pottz


Uncle *Nick* refers to me as just a *shell of a duck*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ... The area is officially a wildlife refuge that has been turned into suburbia. The club has 70 acres surrounded by houses.
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Hey * max *, did *Columbus*, or any of his entourage, take the elevator to the penthouse in *Trump Tower* when they hit land.
> 
> And I m not taking the side of *"progress"* (bah) but emphasising the greed of modern man… long live ducks!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Family traditions do not indicate one way or the other, not sure. We didn't arrive until 1621.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> - LittleBlackDuck


We will, we will, rock you.

Yeah, I agree, *Queen* was a pretty good band. Freddy, greatest frontman ever. I think, only Roy Orbison and Julie Andrews could match or better Freddies octave range. But I could be wrong about that.

Minus the duck, whats interesting about this "Dollar" is that it is a gold certificate. In other words, it is REAL money, paper backed by gold. You could have taken this certificate to any bank and redeem it for equal value in gold.

Nowadays, what we have is currency backed by debt. And in fact, if all debt was paid off, there would be no currency left in circulation. In private vaults yes, but in the economy, no. And there would still be debt outstanding equal to what is held in those private vaults. As debt is created, so is currency. As debt is paid off, currency is destroyed. Whenever you use a credit card, you have just suddenly, out of thin air, created currency. And when you pay the CC bill, you take currency out of circulation. Except for the interest, of course, that part of the equasion goes into someone´s pocket that isnt yours, then into the private vault.

JFK attempted to get the US back on a sound money system, but that didnt work out for him too well.


----------



## oldnovice

*I FOUND THE PATH TO 2021!*


----------



## pottz

> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> We will, we will, rock you.
> 
> Yeah, I agree, *Queen* was a pretty good band. Freddy, greatest frontman ever. I think, only Roy Orbison and Julie Andrews could match or better Freddies octave range. But I could be wrong about that.
> 
> Minus the duck, whats interesting about this "Dollar" is that it is a gold certificate. In other words, it is REAL money, paper backed by gold. You could have taken this certificate to any bank and redeem it for equal value in gold.
> 
> Nowadays, what we have is currency backed by debt. And in fact, if all debt was paid off, there would be no currency left in circulation. In private vaults yes, but in the economy, no. And there would still be debt outstanding equal to what is held in those private vaults. As debt is created, so is currency. As debt is paid off, currency is destroyed. Whenever you use a credit card, you have just suddenly, out of thin air, created currency. And when you pay the CC bill, you take currency out of circulation. Except for the interest, of course, that part of the equasion goes into someone´s pocket that isnt yours, then into the private vault.
> 
> JFK attempted to get the US back on a sound money system, but that didnt work out for him too well.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


pay interest,whats that ? luckily my house is paid for and i only owe on a car loan that was interest free thanks to my good friends at ford.i use cc for everything but pay those off in full each month so no one benefits from my spending. my dad always taught me,collect interest never pay it.well that was a lot easier in his generation i guess,i feel sorry for todays kids,it's gonna be a hard road,with a lot of tolls to pay!


----------



## pottz

> *I FOUND THE PATH TO 2021!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - oldnovice


man i hope not,we still have the scars from 2020!!!


----------



## corelz125

A man with a nagging secret couldn't keep it any longer. In the confessional he admitted that for years he had been stealing building supplies from the lumberyard where he worked.

"What did you take?" his priest asked.

"Enough to build my own house and enough for my son's house. And houses for our two daughters and our cottage at the lake."

"This is very serious," the priest said. "I shall have to think of a far-reaching penance. Have you ever done a retreat?"

"No, Father, I haven't," the man replied. "But if you can get the plans, I can get the lumber."


----------



## corelz125

One to go with your pic Oldnovice

A young blonde, on vacation in Louisiana, wanted a pair of alligator shoes, but was reluctant to pay high New Orleans prices.
She stomped out of the store and headed for the swamp.
Later, as the shopkeeper drove home, he spotted the blonde standing waist-deep in a bayou, shotgun in hand, with a huge alligator closing in.
She took aim and shot the creature between the eyes.
The shopkeeper watched in amazement as she struggled to haul the carcass onto an embankment where several other dead alligators were lined up.
"Oh, no!" the blonde shouted in dismay.
"This one isn't wearing any shoes either!"


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... it is REAL money, paper backed by gold…
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Now you're gonna have thousands of LJ'ers turning their $1 note over looking for that *pot of gold*… shame on you for wasting their time… I know, I tried it over 100 times!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> -oldnovice
> 
> man i hope not,we still have the scars from 2020!!!
> 
> - pottz


*Bah-humbug!* That looks like a pissant Queensland *cane-toad* with a tail. Just ask *rc*..., Aussie *banana benders* just kick them out of their path.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*Gottcha!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz I didn't flag this but I will bet you some people well. *


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> *I FOUND THE PATH TO 2021!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - oldnovice


Yep, thats the Potomac in the background, the rickety suspension bridge is the economy, and the Croc is, well, at the least, overfed. And certainly symbolic of the notorious traffic jam that occurs around DC every day.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Aussie *banana benders*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I had to look that up. Now I know the "benders" live beyond the banana curtain in the land of Queens. I also understand there is a naughty carnal aspect to the term, and so am unsure of context.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I had to look that up. Now I know the "benders" live beyond the banana curtain in the land of Queens. I also understand there is a naughty carnal aspect to the term, and so am unsure of context.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Hey, *wild one*, I spend half my life looking up bloody Yankee colloquialism, my vocabulary has not inreased, but the amount of bloody reading I've had to persevere with, has. 
FAIW, I only relate with *The Donald* as everytime he opens his mouth, he manages to drop a few years off my self funded retirement coverage… why the hell we (Aussies) mirror NASDAQ, I have no idea.

I use that term *benders*, in the most vernacular way (in downtown Churchill) and deliberately avoid the sexual conotations that *pottzy* always tends to slip in with his *Bosch Pro* conquests… *banana benders* are those scumbags populating Queensland that won't let us Victorians cross their bloody cane-toad infested borders… As you may imagine, we have a love hate relationship and that's why our *poli-tick-uns* had the sense to ban fire arms.

It seems like *rc* has not bothered to come to their (Qld'ers) defense, however, I'm not surprised, as he's probably fleeing from the *RSPCA* due to his treatment of poor old *tutel*... shame!

Also surprised *crowie* hasn't ventured into the foray, however, he is a gentile amongst the "not as far, North scum" (bloody blue… NSW) that also refuse to let us Victorians invade their borders.

Amongst my faithfull friends, I also have a gripe with my local *poli-ticks*...However, as a digression, this *crappola* is my puerile attempt to provide reprieve to the Yankee nation from the impending *Armagedon* about to detonate on the 3rd. of Nov… what will 2020 be finally renowned for… early 2020, or closing 2020?

It may be time for another sabatical while I can still *duck* bullets!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

*"Armaggedon!"* FIFY.

All I know is, I´ve got lots of popcorn. Gonna be entertaining either way.

Then there´s this October Surprise that appears to be breaking atm, that might toss a serious spanner in the works.

There´s always NZ to retreat to. Unrivaled trout fishing. I heard a bunch of slimey Mericans have bought bunkerage down there. Dont imagine they will be donning hip-waders though. Fine wine imports should pick up, so that´s a bonus. Maybe blow and eastern european women imports too; certain if Hunter is part of the exodus.

Oh yeah, and Bosch Pro uber alles!!! LOL.


----------



## Peteybadboy

At 5am I find some of this complicated reading. Now I have to look up Banana Benders.


----------



## pottz

> At 5am I find some of this complicated reading. Now I have to look up Banana Benders.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


i hear ya sometimes i need a translator to know what the hell the duck is talkin about, and then when i do i wish i didn't-lol.


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz I didn t flag this but I will bet you some people well. *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i dont see any flags flying dw ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CC Project for the day: https://www.instructables.com/Wooden-LEGO-Duck/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## pottz

> CC Project for the day: https://www.instructables.com/Wooden-LEGO-Duck/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


perfect project for duckie,with his fancy lasers and cnc machines should be no problem.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Just in time for Thanksgiving holiday at Crate and Barrel. Seriously.

That is UK pounds sterling, not dollars. This is being marketed as having a calming effect.

Whats even funnier is, they have more or less cancelled Thanksgiving in England for this year due to lockdown mania.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just in time for Thanksgiving holiday at Crate and Barrel. Seriously.
> 
> That is UK pounds sterling, not dollars. This is being marketed as having a calming effect.
> 
> Whats even funnier is, they have more or less cancelled Thanksgiving in England for this year due to lockdown mania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I could make a killing doing hanging branch decor at that price. This weeks wind left the material everywhere. I'm sure most would appreciate it if I took it ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I could make a killing doing hanging branch decor at that price. This weeks wind left the material everywhere. I m sure most would appreciate it if I took it ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


(#sarc on)

I know. Right?!!! Could even jazz it up a bit with an intricate sailors knot or two.

I have been attempting to think through integrating tree branches and boxes so I can double the prices but it isnt coming together in my head.

But I have more pressing concerns because EarlS has requested I make a box out of a tubafor and duct-tape with precious stone inlays, and I really dont have the money now to invest in duct-tape.

(#sarc off)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just in time for Thanksgiving holiday at Crate and Barrel. Seriously.
> 
> That is UK pounds sterling, not dollars. This is being marketed as having a calming effect.
> 
> Whats even funnier is, they have more or less cancelled Thanksgiving in England for this year due to lockdown mania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> I could make a killing doing hanging branch decor at that price. This weeks wind left the material everywhere. I m sure most would appreciate it if I took it ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor












https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet_Rock
*
Should you live long enough you see a lot of things…*

*
'Mutant' man inks body black, gets horns implanted in head and keeps ears in jar*


















https://www.dailystar.co.uk/real-life/mutant-man-inks-body-black-22849923


----------



## pottz

> Just in time for Thanksgiving holiday at Crate and Barrel. Seriously.
> 
> That is UK pounds sterling, not dollars. This is being marketed as having a calming effect.
> 
> Whats even funnier is, they have more or less cancelled Thanksgiving in England for this year due to lockdown mania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


thanks for the heads up i better get my order in before there all gone.


----------



## pottz

> Just in time for Thanksgiving holiday at Crate and Barrel. Seriously.
> 
> That is UK pounds sterling, not dollars. This is being marketed as having a calming effect.
> 
> Whats even funnier is, they have more or less cancelled Thanksgiving in England for this year due to lockdown mania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> I could make a killing doing hanging branch decor at that price. This weeks wind left the material everywhere. I m sure most would appreciate it if I took it ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet_Rock
> *
> Should you live long enough you see a lot of things…*
> 
> *
> Mutant man inks body black, gets horns implanted in head and keeps ears in jar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/real-life/mutant-man-inks-body-black-22849923
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what the f&#k is wrong with some people.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Justin Trudeau: Canada-US border will stay closed until America gets COVID-19 under control*

*Don't bet on the U.S.-Canadian border reopening after the closure agreement expires Oct. 21.*

https://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/news/2020/10/15/justin-trudeau-canada-us-border-not-reopening-covid-19/3661758001/

*Interesting because cross border commercial traffic has and is continuing… U.S. trade with other nations is worth $4.9 trillion per year. China, Canada and Mexico are the country's largest trading partners, accounting for nearly $1.9 trillion worth of imports and exports. But this landscape could be reshaped as President Trump pursues "America First" policies and reworks free trade deals.*

*This is how Duck's fly…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just in time for Thanksgiving holiday at Crate and Barrel. Seriously.
> 
> That is UK pounds sterling, not dollars. This is being marketed as having a calming effect.
> 
> Whats even funnier is, they have more or less cancelled Thanksgiving in England for this year due to lockdown mania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> I could make a killing doing hanging branch decor at that price. This weeks wind left the material everywhere. I m sure most would appreciate it if I took it ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet_Rock
> *
> Should you live long enough you see a lot of things…*
> 
> *
> Mutant man inks body black, gets horns implanted in head and keeps ears in jar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/real-life/mutant-man-inks-body-black-22849923
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> what the f&#k is wrong with some people.
> 
> - pottz


My friend they exist…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*As for trade… The 30 largest trade partners of the United States *

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_largest_trading_partners_of_the_United_States

Out of 30 countries, Australia ranks 23rd and Spain 26th Therefore, who gives a "quack" what they have to say, regarding our American presidential election, negative commentary on my president- I find offensive.

*God Bless America*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/God_Bless_America_

Kate Smith…singing God Bless Amica a true American legend






*Stay patriotic my friends…
*


----------



## pottz

> *As for trade… The 30 largest trade partners of the United States *
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_largest_trading_partners_of_the_United_States
> 
> Out of 30 countries, Australia ranks 23rd and Spain 26th Therefore, who gives a "quack" what they have to say, regarding our American presidential election, negative commentary on my president- I find offensive.
> 
> *God Bless America*
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/God_Bless_America_
> 
> Kate Smith…singing God Bless Amica a true American legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stay patriotic my friends…
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well since this forum is not a country and we are a melting pot of people from all over the world your gonna get comments that may offend some of us.that we cant control.


----------



## corelz125

The preacher's Sunday sermon was "Forgive Your Enemies."

He asked how many of the congregation have forgiven their enemies?

About half held up their hands.

He then repeated his question.

Now about 80% held up their hands.

He then repeated his question once more.

All responded, except one elderly lady.

"Mrs. Johnson, are you not willing to forgive your enemies?"

"I don't have any."

"Mrs. Johnson that is very unusual. How old are you?"

"Ninety-three," she replied.

"Mrs. Johnson, please come down in front and tell the congregation how a person cannot have an enemy in the world?"

The little sweetheart of a lady tottered down the aisle and said, "I outlived every one of those bitches!"


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Just in time for Thanksgiving holiday…
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Bloody *Yanks* and their holidays… 
You just don't realise how many of the mindless Earth's population you influence (and I'm not counting subliminally)... including us moronic *Australians*... yeah, I'm a sucker… moonshine was perpetrated on me from *Yanke-land* propoganda … and now I'm a convert/addict!

We are just wading through the practicing indoctrination of that ridiculous *Haloween* ritual that has stupid *C19* carriers chaperoning their kids, knocking on my door (out of sight of my *Alexa* electronic door-bell *JoWi*, 240V zapper)... only cause the *Yankee* constitution claims it's their god give right… hell no one asked me… just stay on your side of my Earth!



> .....
> what the f&#k is wrong with some people.
> 
> - pottz


I'll ignore re-posting pictures of my pinup hero… I'm sure someone will abuse me as it *was forced upon him by poli-ticks*... or poor upbringing due to *poli-ticks*... or bad education due to *poli-ticks*... or… or…

What really worries me are the people that hire them, and I have to face it when I go and get my cask of vino… while sober… and get pinget for onset DUI while driving back home.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> This is how *Duck's fly*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I spend half my life correcting you guys,

*Duck's Fly!*


----------



## pottz

> This is how *Duck s fly*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I spend half my life correcting you guys,
> 
> *Duck s Fly!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


close your zipper duckie no one wants to see whats in there!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The preacher's Sunday sermon was "Forgive Your Enemies."
> 
> He asked how many of the congregation have forgiven their enemies?
> 
> About half held up their hands.
> 
> He then repeated his question.
> 
> Now about 80% held up their hands.
> 
> He then repeated his question once more.
> 
> All responded, except one elderly lady.
> 
> "Mrs. Johnson, are you not willing to forgive your enemies?"
> 
> "I don't have any."
> 
> "Mrs. Johnson that is very unusual. How old are you?"
> 
> "Ninety-three," she replied.
> 
> "Mrs. Johnson, please come down in front and tell the congregation how a person cannot have an enemy in the world?"
> 
> The little sweetheart of a lady tottered down the aisle and said, "I outlived every one of those bitches!"
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just in time for Thanksgiving holiday at Crate and Barrel. Seriously.
> 
> That is UK pounds sterling, not dollars. This is being marketed as having a calming effect.
> 
> Whats even funnier is, they have more or less cancelled Thanksgiving in England for this year due to lockdown mania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> thanks for the heads up i better get my order in before there all gone.
> 
> - pottz


Order from me. I'll throw in a bowline in a bite as the hanger knot. No extra charge for you, but normally a 50 pound extra.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I am not even going to repost the photo of the metal face guy, he has gotten enough attention as it is. But I feel I must comment. It is obvious that this guy is a narcisist who needs massive attention from others because he posesses little self-worth, and likely inclined to self-loathing. Daddy issues for sure. The only job he is ever going to get is to to perpetrate this madness on others, either by tattooing or piercing.

I have alot of very old tattoos, nowadays I wish I didnt.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Out of 30 countries, Australia ranks 23rd and Spain 26th Therefore, who gives a "quack" what they have to say,
> 
> *Stay patriotic my friends…
> *
> - Desert_Woodworker


It is one world, and it takes ALL kinds to make it. We ALL have a say.

Anyway, Señor Trump is a champ, he can take a bruising and keep his chin up, as the last 4 years would evidence.

Why, everyone knows (now) that bananas wouldnt get bent without the benders from Australia. And Spain has given the world Penelope Cruz, and her sister. Fierce felines. Meow meow.

Id say those are pretty weighty contributions.

BTW, I have NO affiliation with España, other than 300 days of sun/year, and really good food.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Anyway, Señor Trump is a champ, he can take a bruising and keep his chin up, as the last 4 years would evidence.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


No doubt about that! ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Out of 30 countries, Australia ranks 23rd and Spain 26th Therefore, *who gives a "quack" what they have to say*,
> *
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> *Stay patriotic my friends…


And people wonder why I call *Yanks*... wait for it… *YANKS*!

As the honourabble *C* would insist, consider me *flagged*!

*French Moses*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Peteybadboy

Is it a good idea to place a very flammable branch above an open flame?

Topmax I thought you would be the first to notice this dangerous situation.

This reminds me of Uncle Louie and Christmas vacation.






BTW I am going up to NJ to visit my mom,Dad, and Uncle for an early Thanksgiving this coming Friday . Getting on a plane. Whish me luck.

Canadians are coming down to s/w fla. (a few) They can fly but not drive. Apparently you can transport more virus by car than in your luggage.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nice !:>)



> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## pottz

> I am not even going to repost the photo of the metal face guy, he has gotten enough attention as it is. But I feel I must comment. It is obvious that this guy is a narcisist who needs massive attention from others because he posesses little self-worth, and likely inclined to self-loathing. Daddy issues for sure. The only job he is ever going to get is to to perpetrate this madness on others, either by tattooing or piercing.
> 
> I have alot of very old tattoos, nowadays I wish I didnt.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yeah finding a job is gonna be tough since most of the circus sideshows are long gone.


----------



## pottz

> Is it a good idea to place a very flammable branch above an open flame?
> 
> Topmax I thought you would be the first to notice this dangerous situation.
> 
> This reminds me of Uncle Louie and Christmas vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I am going up to NJ to visit my mom,Dad, and Uncle for an early Thanksgiving this coming Friday . Getting on a plane. Whish me luck.
> 
> Canadians are coming down to s/w fla. (a few) They can fly but not drive. Apparently you can transport more virus by car than in your luggage.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah just another example of stupid rules that make no sense.


----------



## corelz125

Bob not many people know how to tie a bowline in a bite.


----------



## pottz

> Bob not many people know how to tie a bowline in a bite.
> 
> - corelz125


im dyin to know how many idiots are gonna pay 200 usd for a branch ?


----------



## bandit571

maybe the same ones that'll pay $400 for a block plane….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Or 100 euros + shipping for this:










Oh wait, that was me.

Actually, it is a fine tool and certainly worth the money i didnt have.

And the best feature is, it doesnt roll off the durn worktable.


----------



## pottz

> updating my* Animals Are Self-Aware* meme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is all. Good night.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


now that is cute.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Updating my *Animals Are Self-Aware* meme:










And that is all. Good night.

Yes, there was some editing of posts going on there.


----------



## corelz125

A woman scanned the guest at a party and spotted an attractive man standing alone so she approached him.
"My name is Carmen," she told him.
"That's a beautiful name," he replied, "Is it a family name?"
"No! I gave it to myself. It reflects the things I like most-cars and men."
"What's your name?" she asked.
With a smile he replied,
"B.J. Titsenbeer"


----------



## pottz

> A woman scanned the guest at a party and spotted an attractive man standing alone so she approached him.
> "My name is Carmen," she told him.
> "That's a beautiful name," he replied, "Is it a family name?"
> "No! I gave it to myself. It reflects the things I like most-cars and men."
> "What's your name?" she asked.
> With a smile he replied,
> "B.J. Titsenbeer"
> 
> - corelz125


ohhh you chauvinistic pig!!! oh corelz you appall me with your he-man attitude!!!!................had ya goin their huh.

good one bud.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A woman scanned the guest at a party and spotted an attractive man standing alone so she approached him.
> "My name is Carmen," she told him.
> "That's a beautiful name," he replied, "Is it a family name?"
> "No! I gave it to myself. It reflects the things I like most-cars and men."
> "What's your name?" she asked.
> With a smile he replied,
> "B.J. Titsenbeer"
> 
> - corelz125


*IMO "crass"* lacking sensitivity, refinement, or intelligence.
"the crass assumptions that men make about women"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Is this post related to someone in L.A.?

Linked-in 
bj titsenbeer
Owner at Bj's House of Homeowners
Greater Los Angeles Area
https://www.linkedin.com/in/bj-titsenbeer-1926b121

Peace my friends…


----------



## pottz

easy dw were just havin some fun on a friday night….....it's what "men" do when the woman arn't around of course.

why do you think were all here-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Copy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Teacher beheaded in Paris suburb after recently showing cartoons of Prophet Mohammad in class*

*"PARIS - A man armed with a knife on Friday killed a middle school history teacher by slitting his throat in front of his school in a suburb of Paris, police said, in an attack that was being treated as terrorism.

The attacker was shot dead by a police patrol a few streets away. The teacher had shown pupils in his class cartoons of the Prophet Mohammad, which are considered by Muslims to be blasphemous, according to a police source."*

It is stuff like this from my previous post to others-"cautions" about posting religious… Imagine C125?










There is a picture of Mohamadd wearing an IED- on the net. Any takers?


----------



## pottz

> *Teacher beheaded in Paris suburb after recently showing cartoons of Prophet Mohammad in class*
> 
> *"PARIS - A man armed with a knife on Friday killed a middle school history teacher by slitting his throat in front of his school in a suburb of Paris, police said, in an attack that was being treated as terrorism.
> 
> The attacker was shot dead by a police patrol a few streets away. The teacher had shown pupils in his class cartoons of the Prophet Mohammad, which are considered by Muslims to be blasphemous, according to a police source."*
> 
> It is stuff like this from my previous post to others-"cautions" about posting religious… Imagine C125?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a picture of Mohamadd wearing an IED- on the net. Any takers?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw can we maybe lighthen it up a bit on this friday night.what your talking about is what i do all week,now it's time for the pottz to,par-tey! capicse?

corelz,where are you with a joke buddy.now would be a good time?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night guys…


----------



## corelz125

Lol my freedom of speech is in jeopardy here. I just been threatened if I don't watch my filthy mouth I might be headed to the guillotine. I know the duck will have a comment about this one. Lol.


----------



## pottz

> Lol my freedom of speech is in jeopardy here. I just been threatened if I don t watch my filthy mouth I might be headed to the guillotine. I know the duck will have a comment about this one. Lol.
> 
> - corelz125


what are you taylkin bout corelz.hey dad went to bed and now the kids can play-lol. hey duckie come out and play-yeay!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I am guessing this is either in Brooklyn, NY; or somewhere on the other (eastern) side of what used to be the Berlin Wall.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Man sets police vehicle on fire with officer inside. They believe the officer shot at him before he was subdued. Looks like there will probably be riots because the officer fired his weapon, eh?

https://patch.com/washington/seattle/spd-occupied-seattle-police-vehicle-set-fire?utm_term=article-slot-4&utm_source=newsletter-daily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter

I heard on the news there was some rioting last night, but the Times doesn't seem to be reporting on it anymore. Normal, not newsworthy I guess.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Is it a good idea to place a very flammable branch above an open flame?
> 
> Topmax I thought you would be the first to notice this dangerous situation.
> 
> This reminds me of Uncle Louie and Christmas vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I am going up to NJ to visit my mom,Dad, and Uncle for an early Thanksgiving this coming Friday . Getting on a plane. Whish me luck.
> 
> Canadians are coming down to s/w fla. (a few) They can fly but not drive. Apparently you can transport more virus by car than in your luggage.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I wasn't paying any attention to what was on the desk in the picture. If it had been a propane tank it would have grabbed my attention !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob not many people know how to tie a bowline in a bite.
> 
> - corelz125


 I learned young about bowlines. WE would get a real @$$ kickin' tying up a horse with any other kind of knot. It they get spooked and pull away they will choke and pull harder to get free of that. I don't remember why we tied them in the middle of a rope.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I am guessing this is either in Brooklyn, NY; or somewhere on the other (eastern) side of what used to be the Berlin Wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Could be here is WW.. Insanity rules the day. Leadership is dying in a vacuum.

Here is the scoop from the New England of Medicine.

https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2029812?query=recirc_mostViewed_railB_article


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Here is the scoop from the New England of Medicine.
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2029812?query=recirc_mostViewed_railB_article
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I read the article, Bob. I wont disagree in general. I think there is more to the story. Like obesity, lack of excercise, lack of sunlight on skin, not drinking water, and food with tons of stuff as ingrediants that are really poison. Find these types of people in any country, and you will find the highest % of severely affected. A sedentary lifestyle parked on the sofa in front of TV eating cheetos is not going to aid one much.

My Pops, for example, doesnt walk anywhere, ever. Doctor told him, he should walk everyday, even a little. I told him that too. Result, he Cant walk more than a few steps without being in pain. When he comes a visitng, we cant go anywhere, really, because he cant walk.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here is the scoop from the New England of Medicine.
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2029812?query=recirc_mostViewed_railB_article
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I read the article, Bob. I wont disagree in general. I think there is more to the story. Like obesity, lack of excercise, lack of sunlight on skin, not drinking water, and food with tons of stuff as ingrediants that are really poison. Find these types of people in any country, and you will find the highest % of severely affected. A sedentary lifestyle parked on the sofa in front of TV eating cheetos is not going to aid one much.
> 
> My Pops, for example, doesnt walk anywhere, ever. Doctor told him, he should walk everyday, even a little. I told him that too. Result, he Cant walk more than a few steps without being in pain. When he comes a visitng, we cant go anywhere, really, because he cant walk.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


No doubt, but irresponsibility compounding more irresponsibility is a recipe for even bigger disasters.


----------



## corelz125

That slide should be in Brooklyn and go into a black hole. Bob how come you didn't use a running bowline?

A biker stopped by the local Harley shop to have his bike repaired. They couldn't do the work while he waited, and so, since he didn't live far from the shop, he decided to walk home.
On the way home he stopped at the hardware store and bought a bucket and an anvil. He stopped at the feed store / livestock dealer and picked up a couple of chickens and a goose. However, he had a problem… How to carry his entire purchase home.
The feed store owner said, "Why don't you put the anvil in the bucket, carry the bucket in one hand, put a chicken under each arm and carry the goose in your other hand?" "Hey, thanks!" said the biker, and out the door he went.
In the parking lot he was approached by a little old lady who told him she was lost, and asked if he could tell her the way to 1603 Mockingbird Lane.
The biker said, as a matter of fact, I live at 1616 Mockingbird Lane." We can take a short cut down this alley and be there in no time".
The little old lady looked him over cautiously, and then said, "I am a lonely widow without a husband to defend me. How do I know that when we get in the alley you won't hold me up against the wall, pull up my skirt, and ravish me?"
The biker said, "Holy smokes lady! I'm carrying a bucket, an anvil, two chickens, and a goose. How in Hell could I possibly hold you up against a wall and do that?"
The lady said, "Set the goose down, cover him with the bucket, put the anvil on top of the bucket, and I'll hold the chickens.

Cant stop me Pottz


----------



## pottz

> That slide should be in Brooklyn and go into a black hole. Bob how come you didn t use a running bowline?
> 
> A biker stopped by the local Harley shop to have his bike repaired. They couldn't do the work while he waited, and so, since he didn't live far from the shop, he decided to walk home.
> On the way home he stopped at the hardware store and bought a bucket and an anvil. He stopped at the feed store / livestock dealer and picked up a couple of chickens and a goose. However, he had a problem… How to carry his entire purchase home.
> The feed store owner said, "Why don't you put the anvil in the bucket, carry the bucket in one hand, put a chicken under each arm and carry the goose in your other hand?" "Hey, thanks!" said the biker, and out the door he went.
> In the parking lot he was approached by a little old lady who told him she was lost, and asked if he could tell her the way to 1603 Mockingbird Lane.
> The biker said, as a matter of fact, I live at 1616 Mockingbird Lane." We can take a short cut down this alley and be there in no time".
> The little old lady looked him over cautiously, and then said, "I am a lonely widow without a husband to defend me. How do I know that when we get in the alley you won't hold me up against the wall, pull up my skirt, and ravish me?"
> The biker said, "Holy smokes lady! I'm carrying a bucket, an anvil, two chickens, and a goose. How in Hell could I possibly hold you up against a wall and do that?"
> The lady said, "Set the goose down, cover him with the bucket, put the anvil on top of the bucket, and I'll hold the chickens.
> 
> Cant stop me Pottz
> 
> - corelz125


damn corelz your out of control,and thank god i cant control you-HA!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125
> 
> damn corelz your out of control,and thank god i cant control you-HA!
> 
> - pottz


+1 Pottz - Yes C125 is a fantastic Jokemeister, but have you ever considered a warm-up posting from others who want to take a run at being the 2021 Corona Crazy Jokemeister?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What was life like for a court jester?*










https://www.historyextra.com/period/medieval/what-was-life-like-for-a-court-jester/


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125
> 
> damn corelz your out of control,and thank god i cant control you-HA!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 Pottz - Yes C125 is a fantastic Jokemeister, but have you ever considered a warm-up posting from others who want to take a run at being the 2021 Corona Crazy Jokemeister?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey you got a joke post it,there are no restrictions,it's not the the corelz comedy club!


----------



## corelz125

All are welcome I share the stage.


----------



## pottz

> All are welcome I share the stage.
> 
> - corelz125


hey when your #1 they all want you to fall.good luck-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That slide should be in Brooklyn and go into a black hole. Bob how come you didn t use a running bowline?
> 
> A biker stopped by the local Harley shop to have his bike repaired. They couldn't do the work while he waited, and so, since he didn't live far from the shop, he decided to walk home.
> On the way home he stopped at the hardware store and bought a bucket and an anvil. He stopped at the feed store / livestock dealer and picked up a couple of chickens and a goose. However, he had a problem… How to carry his entire purchase home.
> The feed store owner said, "Why don't you put the anvil in the bucket, carry the bucket in one hand, put a chicken under each arm and carry the goose in your other hand?" "Hey, thanks!" said the biker, and out the door he went.
> In the parking lot he was approached by a little old lady who told him she was lost, and asked if he could tell her the way to 1603 Mockingbird Lane.
> The biker said, as a matter of fact, I live at 1616 Mockingbird Lane." We can take a short cut down this alley and be there in no time".
> The little old lady looked him over cautiously, and then said, "I am a lonely widow without a husband to defend me. How do I know that when we get in the alley you won't hold me up against the wall, pull up my skirt, and ravish me?"
> The biker said, "Holy smokes lady! I'm carrying a bucket, an anvil, two chickens, and a goose. How in Hell could I possibly hold you up against a wall and do that?"
> The lady said, "Set the goose down, cover him with the bucket, put the anvil on top of the bucket, and I'll hold the chickens.
> 
> Cant stop me Pottz
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO Actually is used a running bowline more than any other bowline. Never called it that. Clove hitch was a biggy too. I hated working with guys that just tied material on with a wad of rope.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - corelz125
> 
> damn corelz your out of control,and thank god i cant control you-HA!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 Pottz - Yes C125 is a fantastic Jokemeister, but have you ever considered a warm-up posting from others who want to take a run at being the 2021 Corona Crazy Jokemeister?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No warm up from me.. Too much seriousness here. Documenting wind for asset recovery, arson and wrongful death prosecutions is a PIA and a bit time consuming. Starting to write some statements to try get higher authorities to investigate and force enforcement the propane code. The police should not be the only public officials or employees who are held accountable when their procedures and policies kill citizens. The police are normally defending themselves or controlling a potentially violent person. This ignorance is easily addressed. These idiots are willfully choosing to ignore fact according to psychologists. Any explosions or deaths should be first degree offenses, eh?


----------



## pottz

good luck with your fight for common sense bob,it can be a long one that will require all the patience and understanding a man can have,but i think your the chosen one to get it done.your a good man my friend and god bless you for taking this on,not just for yourself but for everyone this may affect.i just hope you can get something done before…...well you know what that will be.lets hope your successful my friend.peace bob and good luck.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thx, pottz. Too bad more do not have the knowledge to recognize the risk including our fire department. This is the 3rd time I have been involved with a fire department in a hazardous atmosphere situation. 3 strikes they are out! ;-(( The first was an auto body shop wanted spray equipment added to the shop in the 80s. Everything was oil based and highly explosive then. They did not have a spray booth or any explosion proof wiring. I told him the electrical inspector will shut him down when he sees the violations. He said the fire department had given him a clean bill of health 2 weeks ago ;-)) I suppose all they looked for was extension cords and piles of cardboard boxes.

The next one was a cabinet factory. It was about 20,000 sq ft of wood dust and explosive spray finish. They had a spray booth but had so much volume they just sprayed in the area in front of it. I told them they needed explosion proof every time I fixed a tool. Sometimes the motor starters were just packed so tight with wood dust they could not function. I have no idea why the fire department did not shut them down and get the wiring corrected. My insurance company told me to notify in writing whenever I saw hazardous wiring. I put it on the invoice every time. After a while they quit calling ;-))

I wired a neon sign at their show room. I questioned the sign installation but one of the keys to my success was the most important thing I knew was what I didn't know. I didn't know anything about that sign's requirements. It is a separate trade. I had a permit and inspection. I assumed the inspector would write a correction if there was any issues. A few years later that sign was burned up and the front of the building had an ugly scar. They probably had smoke damage and some fire in the attic space, but I never saw it.

There were a few times I found residential wiring so bad I told the owner I would not fix it and turn the circuit back on. They needed to rewire per code and there was no charge for me evaluating the issues. I did not want to write an invoice that would prove I even knew the house existed in that condition. If they told anyone I was there I would deny it!

This wall stability and propane pocketing issues are a decade old now. Last week I found a continuing education course about natural gas and propane fire investigation. I asked if it explained barriers and propane pooling. The answer was no. I asked if they did any consulting to prove to the city they are NUTS! He did not and did not know anyone who did. He suggested I contact the NFPA offering wording to explain the situation in the code. The code cannot be a 20 volume encyclopedia. These guys with PhDs and all kinds of other credentials should be required to understand basic facts and the Laws of Physics, should they not? I have given up on code enforcement. My primary focus is criminal investigation. If moving after 40 years was quick and easy I would be gone.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Something different,

Here in s/w fla. Mango season is finally over. Strange this year the mango season started about 6 weeks later than normal. (my 10 year observation). Lemon season is in full bloom. You can't eat 10 lemons per day. The growers are tilling the soil (err sand) to plant tomatoes. The new cash crop here is Vanilla. Yup some genius figured out we have the climate and it is very expensive to buy.

Playing golf with a H.S. friend today. I have not seen him since the late 70s. (The regular Sunday boys vs. girls will have to play w/o me today.) Men are up 12-9 on the year.

BTW I started to use the Festool 700 Domino yesterday. I need a lot of practice to understand this tool.

The hand plane guys now have got me started on hand planes.

I hope you are well.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A recent Flaming Lips concert. Not only is everyone in a bubble, they are also wearing masks in those bubbles, except for the front man, he doesnt need one, apparantly.

Stop this world, I want to get off.


----------



## corelz125

Petey your in for it now them things are like mice you have one then the next thing you know you're ankle deep in planes. 
Bob the guys that don't know how to tie a knot we call them hope knots or hospital knots. Either it doesn't cut loose half way up or it lands you in the hospital. We use regular bowlines and clove hitches all the time. One guy told me he tied a timber hitch then his father told him if I ever see you tie that again i'll break your arm.


----------



## corelz125

A man finds a wallet with $700 in it. A few days later, he reads a notice stating that a wealthy man has lost his wallet and is offering a $50 reward to anyone who returns it. He soon locates the owner and gives him the wallet, and the rich man counts the money and says, "I see you have already taken your reward."
The poor man responds, "What are you talking about?" The wealthy man continues, "This wallet had $750 in it when I lost it."
The two men begin arguing, and eventually they go to court to sort out their differences. Both men present their case, the poor man first, then the wealthy man who concludes by saying, "Your Honor, I trust you believe me."
The Judge says, "Of course." The rich man smiles, and the poor man is devastated. Then the Judge takes the wallet out of the wealthy man's hands and gives it to the poor man who found it. "What are you doing?" the rich man yells angrily.
The Judge responds, "You are, of course, an honest man, and if you say that your missing wallet had $750 in it, I'm sure it did - but if the man who found this wallet is a liar and a thief, he wouldn't have returned it at all, which means that this wallet must belong to somebody else. If that man steps forward, he'll get the money - otherwise, it stays with the man who found it."
"What about my money?" the rich man asks.
"Well, we'll just have to wait until somebody finds your wallet with the $750 in it.


----------



## pottz

> A recent Flaming Lips concert. Not only is everyone in a bubble, they are also wearing masks in those bubbles, except for the front man, he doesnt need one, apparantly.
> 
> Stop this world, I want to get off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


hell if it doesn't i may just jump and hope for the best-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A man finds a wallet with $700 in it. A few days later, he reads a notice stating that a wealthy man has lost his wallet and is offering a $50 reward to anyone who returns it. He soon locates the owner and gives him the wallet, and the rich man counts the money and says, "I see you have already taken your reward."
> The poor man responds, "What are you talking about?" The wealthy man continues, "This wallet had $750 in it when I lost it."
> The two men begin arguing, and eventually they go to court to sort out their differences. Both men present their case, the poor man first, then the wealthy man who concludes by saying, "Your Honor, I trust you believe me."
> The Judge says, "Of course." The rich man smiles, and the poor man is devastated. Then the Judge takes the wallet out of the wealthy man's hands and gives it to the poor man who found it. "What are you doing?" the rich man yells angrily.
> The Judge responds, "You are, of course, an honest man, and if you say that your missing wallet had $750 in it, I'm sure it did - but if the man who found this wallet is a liar and a thief, he wouldn't have returned it at all, which means that this wallet must belong to somebody else. If that man steps forward, he'll get the money - otherwise, it stays with the man who found it."
> "What about my money?" the rich man asks.
> "Well, we'll just have to wait until somebody finds your wallet with the $750 in it.
> 
> - corelz125


Justice ;-))

What do you do that requires knots all the time? When we pulled wire with a rope through the conduit and a boom truck, I would put the rope around the back of the hook with the loose end in the hook and the tensioned rope across it. I'm sure it has a name, but I don't remember it. The guys would tell me to tie the rope. I would tell time it is, pull. When the hook came down for another pull, just pull the loose end as it drops, wherever they stopped to pull again, it was ready to go when they stopped ;-))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> That slide should be in Brooklyn and go into a black hole…
> 
> - corelz125


No idea why *Brooklyn*, but may slow down the progress of,


----------



## bandit571

When they pulled the old furnace out…they first removed the squirrel cage blower, to make things easier to haul upstairs, and out the door….









I don't think these are "Squirrels", though….


----------



## corelz125

I'm a structural ironworker Bob. I found one of those squirrels in my garbage pail today Bandit put a few pellets in it. Easy clean up already in the garbage pail.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"TV brings us comfort. TV gives us information. TV is relentless. The coronavirus lockdown has changed the way we absorb the glow of screens. Three photographers captured viewers at home and in public, relaxed and on edge, together and alone."*


----------



## pottz

> *"TV brings us comfort. TV gives us information. TV is relentless. The coronavirus lockdown has changed the way we absorb the glow of screens. Three photographers captured viewers at home and in public, relaxed and on edge, together and alone."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that last pic is me and the beagle every night.she doesn't like the politic's-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> that last pic is me and the beagle every night.she doesn t like the politic s-lol.
> 
> - pottz


*That one was for you, my friend… let us not forget the "Duck"*


----------



## pottz

> that last pic is me and the beagle every night.she doesn t like the politic s-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *That one was for you, my friend… let us not forget the "Duck"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


duck…...hmmm.duck soup,duck la'orange or maybe a nice smoked duck? i love too"eat" duck!!! altough they can be "fatty".


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m a structural ironworker Bob.
> 
> - corelz125


Are ironworkers running out of help? Here they told us we could still draw our pensions if we came back to work. Nobody seems to want to do the trades. I don't recall the projected shortage numbers for the next decade or two, but it was in the 25-40% range.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Trade people…We are still replacing roofs that where damaged by Hurricane Irma. (close to 3 yrs now). They can rip the roof off and seal in in days, then wait 6 months for the roof (what ever product) mostly tile to be put on top.

A company named Boral bought up all the tile makers, then changed the size of the tiles, so now you can't get replacement tiles you have to get a whole new roof. (kind of evil clever).

BTW I shot 82 yesterday and had a great time with and old friend. (playing golf).


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I just sent the DNC a small stipend.

On the card, I wrote: here´s 10 bucks, buy yourselves some bath beads, or some scented candles, a half-teaspoonful of manuka honey, or something.

Thank you, for helping to get Señor Trump elected again.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I just sent the DNC a small stipend.
> 
> On the card, I wrote: here´s 10 bucks, buy yourselves some bath beads, or some scented candles, a half-teaspoonful of manuka honey, or something.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*
At first, I questioned why would you send the DNC $10? then I thought of Manuka honey which costs 
(A 250-gram jar of manuka honey costs around $30 USD) *










*but I hope that the reference "or something" was this…*


----------



## pottz

i see the latest poll shows biden with a 12 point lead….....but so was hillary at this same time,interesting.


----------



## pottz

i was kinda bored so i went and checked out some of the guys that have been here and posted the most,of course a1jim leads the pack but i looked at surfin2 who has over 51k posts,and their almost all "welcome to the forum" on members profile page.thousands and thousands !was he real friendly or just wanted to lead the pack in posts.strange dude.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Are ironworkers running out of help?* Here they told us we could still draw our pensions if we came back to work. Nobody seems to want to do the trades. I don t recall the projected shortage numbers for the next decade or two, but it was in the 25-40% range.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


IMO Yes, they are scrambling to get licensed trades-people. Yes in a union-organized environment they are attempting but yet the apprentice hiring working is working, but when we go to an anti-union state


> ? Yet they are still building with tradesmen


? The powers to be will figure it out…

Should anyone studying the labor movement- With capitalism- should there be a shortage they will fix it or the system will fail.

Labor hero Eugine B. Debbs


----------



## corelz125

Here we get a lot of guys still getting into the unions. One guy worked out in Seattle a long time ago he left he's old enough to collect a pension from out there. He said they had some problems with their funds out there. They would take 100- 200 apprentices a year about 1000 would show up for the application. It's hit and miss with the kids coming in today get some good ones but some lazy ones that like to be on the phone a lot.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Today there are a lot of companies that want you to "piss" in the cup- and yet we have many states that are attempting to legalize it…










Like it or not it is gaining … approval

Which begs the- Question: should we have mandatory testing? Politicians please come forward and be tested…


----------



## oldnovice

Everyone on this forum likes ducks, well here is the *duck of all ducks*, your welcome!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Everyone on this forum likes ducks, well here is the *duck of all ducks*, your welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - oldnovice


My feeling exactly… all you bloody humans, get off *MY PLANET*!... or should I say, *travelers come back for them!*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> At first, I questioned why would you send the DNC $10?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Jeez, do I really have to use a (/sarc) tag everytime I post a joke around here. Why would I send the DNC anything but contempt.

The U.S. election has zero bearing on my existence, other than extortion type import tariffs I must pay whenever I buy something from the States or whenever recycle1943 sends me wood.

I was referencing the crashing and burning Democratic Presidential Campaign due to laptops. Havent you heard… So I was thinking they might need some comfort pillows at the DNC about now.

FYI, Manuka honey is anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, anti-viral, and so, anti-democrat.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> At first, I questioned why would you send the DNC $10?
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> .... Why would I send the DNC anything but contempt.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*BAH-HUMBUG!*

The *D*uck's *N*ative *C*ollective didn't receive a penny of that acclaimed $10…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think electricians here make about 100,000 a year if they work full time plus they have good medical and pension. One would think there would be plenty of people to work at that price.

Non Union, I'm not sure what they do. I know they get taken advantage of a quite a bit. I've known a few of them that were apprentices and just did one thing. After 4 or 5 years they have journeyman's card but they couldn't do anything except for 1 thing they'd been doing. 1 guy all he did was drill holes in houses. Another guy work for the same company all he did was nail boxes in houses. So when they got their journeyman's card they really weren't journeymen. The name of the game for Mr. Gonna Be A Billionaire is exploiting people to get there. Changing tile size every few years is a good tactic to prevent repair and selling total roofs, eh?

Back when drug testing was in its early stages I had a contract on a job that required me to take a drug test. Since I was the contractor I had to pay for the drug test. Then they sent the results to me. I did not have to reveal the results to anybody but myself. I already knew if I was doing drugs or not. I don't think I really needed the test to find out if I was on drugs. But in order to be on the job site I was required to do the test.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Everyone on this forum likes ducks, well here is the *duck of all ducks*, your welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - oldnovice


I have always wondered when one of our spaceships will hit a glass wall. We will confirm this is one of many experiments in a lab. They have probably figured out doubling the size of the human brain 40,000 years ago was a mistake. I wonder if the Neanderthals in another experiment did not being exposed to unnecessary human violence? Wonder if they doubled the size of gorilla brains in another one?


----------



## Peteybadboy

going to vote today. fla has more votes in at this time that all in for 2016. Got to call my pest guys, heard something in the attic.


----------



## pottz

> Today there are a lot of companies that want you to "piss" in the cup- and yet we have many states that are attempting to legalize it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not it is gaining … approval
> 
> Which begs the- Question: should we have mandatory testing? Politicians please come forward and be tested…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


make it legal and stop wasting money fighting it and start collecting tax revenue.i dont use it and never have or will but we waste to much money trying to control it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> *BAH-HUMBUG!*
> 
> The *D*uck s *N*ative *C*ollective didn t receive a penny of that acclaimed $10…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Deepest sympathies, LBD! Would you accept some world reknown Manuka Honey as a substitute? Oh, wait, Manuka Honey comes from Australia, so sending you some from Spain would be kinda silly.

How about I give it to this guy in solidarity?










This is my shop duck, seriously. I call him, Duck. Or, sometimes, Fatty, because he is so fat he can barely waddle, and forget flying, aint happening. He is never more than 20 meters from my shop, probably because I spoil him rotten with treats, thus, why he is so overweight. Watermelon is his absolute fav of favs. He used to have a girl-friend but She got ate by a stray problem-child pitbull my Wife thought was worthwhile to rescue.

Pitbull is no longer with us. And no, I didnt shoot him; wife wouldnt let me. He is likely at Boystown, or some other institution for juvenile delinquents where rehabilitation doesnt occur.


----------



## DS

The next presidential debate, the moderator will have a mute button on the candidate's mic.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*San Diego School District Announces it Will Eliminate Grading Standards to "Combat Racism"*










https://www.infowars.com/posts/san-diego-school-district-announces-it-will-eliminate-grading-standards-to-combat-racism/


----------



## bigblockyeti

> make it legal and stop wasting money fighting it and start collecting tax revenue.i dont use it and never have or will but we waste to much money trying to control it.
> 
> - pottz


If it's costing too much fighting it, the fines and associated consequences are too low, it woulnd't be hard to profit from prosecuting if we can turn the 13% into 60% or greater.

Even if it's gaining approval, it's costing more lives on the road, largely due to the selfish "ME" culture that's aiding and abetting this practice.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Oh, wait, Manuka Honey comes from Australia, so sending you some from Spain would be kinda silly.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


BTDT….








Like trying to choose a brand of beer…
Smear it on your body and have a licking good time… however, if that's not your cuppa tea… smear some of this on your face,








(they used to sing *Put's a rose in every cheek*) and be called *racist*...



> - Desert Woodworker


People are *screeching at* not *about*...

They should just cancel the *"debate"*... It reverberates around the world and we've all heard enough from idiots lately…


----------



## corelz125

There is good money in union trade work but a lot of people dislike unions and the kids today they hear the word work and get scared. They would rather make youtube videos and think they will be the next greatest thing on there and get rich. Brian sounds like that duck might of been imported from down under thats the closest resemblance to lbd so far.


----------



## pottz

> make it legal and stop wasting money fighting it and start collecting tax revenue.i dont use it and never have or will but we waste to much money trying to control it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If it s costing too much fighting it, the fines and associated consequences are too low, it woulnd t be hard to profit from prosecuting if we can turn the 13% into 60% or greater.
> 
> Even if it s gaining approval, it s costing more lives on the road, largely due to the selfish "ME" culture that s aiding and abetting this practice.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


is it any worse than alcohol and drunk drivers ?


----------



## corelz125

Three high ranking Axis soldiers are about to be interrogated.

One is a member of the Gestapo, one is an Imperial Japanese officer and one is a Fascist Italian Commander.

They are all sitting in their holding cell discussing what they are going to do when they get interrogated.

The German says, "My superior German spirit and intelligence will make it impossible for them to break me."

The Japanese says, "It is only through my undying devotion to the Emperor that I will be able to withstand their torture."

The Italian says, "I've had it."

The German is the first to be interrogated, and as he leaves they wish him luck.

Nearly a whole day passes before the German returns to the cell, covered in bruises and blood.

The other two ask him what happened.

"Even my perfect genes could not protect me from their methods. I have failed my country,"

Next, the Japanese is up to be interrogated.

Three days pass and he returns to the cell.

His eyes are both black, fingers broken, and body bruised and bloodied.

"I have dishonored myself and my Emperor. When they release me, I must commit honorable seppuku."

Lastly, the Italian is up, and he leaves already begging for his life.

A whole week passes before he returns.

Beaten nearly to death, he is carried in by two soldiers.

One of the soldiers jeers, "I can't believe you guys broke instead of this ********************."

The other two are shocked.

Amazed that this Italian could take their punishments and not break.

They ask him how he did it.

"I wanted to give in immediately, but I couldn't speak."

"What do you mean you couldn't speak?" The others ask.

"They tied my hands behind my back."


----------



## pottz

> There is good money in union trade work but a lot of people dislike unions and the kids today they hear the word work and get scared. They would rather make youtube videos and think they will be the next greatest thing on there and get rich. Brian sounds like that duck might of been imported from down under thats the closest resemblance to lbd so far.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah i think you need to do a paternity test,looks just like duckie.


----------



## TravisH

> Today there are a lot of companies that want you to "piss" in the cup- and yet we have many states that are attempting to legalize it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not it is gaining … approval
> 
> Which begs the- Question: should we have mandatory testing? Politicians please come forward and be tested…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> make it legal and stop wasting money fighting it and start collecting tax revenue.i dont use it and never have or will but we waste to much money trying to control it.
> 
> - pottz


Has been nothing but an old white guy policy since inception. Complete waste of tax payer dollars. Other much more damaging legal vices.

As far as never will use it… Alzheimer's, Parkinson's, or cancer and countless other ailments are in many of our futures. If smoking a little weed helps quality of life I will be growing some in my garden. Never have smoked it but have been in rooms so thick with smoke might of well have been during college but usually had way over the recommended alcohol in the system.


----------



## pottz

> Three high ranking Axis soldiers are about to be interrogated.
> 
> One is a member of the Gestapo, one is an Imperial Japanese officer and one is a Fascist Italian Commander.
> 
> They are all sitting in their holding cell discussing what they are going to do when they get interrogated.
> 
> The German says, "My superior German spirit and intelligence will make it impossible for them to break me."
> 
> The Japanese says, "It is only through my undying devotion to the Emperor that I will be able to withstand their torture."
> 
> The Italian says, "I've had it."
> 
> The German is the first to be interrogated, and as he leaves they wish him luck.
> 
> Nearly a whole day passes before the German returns to the cell, covered in bruises and blood.
> 
> The other two ask him what happened.
> 
> "Even my perfect genes could not protect me from their methods. I have failed my country,"
> 
> Next, the Japanese is up to be interrogated.
> 
> Three days pass and he returns to the cell.
> 
> His eyes are both black, fingers broken, and body bruised and bloodied.
> 
> "I have dishonored myself and my Emperor. When they release me, I must commit honorable seppuku."
> 
> Lastly, the Italian is up, and he leaves already begging for his life.
> 
> A whole week passes before he returns.
> 
> Beaten nearly to death, he is carried in by two soldiers.
> 
> One of the soldiers jeers, "I can't believe you guys broke instead of this ********************."
> 
> The other two are shocked.
> 
> Amazed that this Italian could take their punishments and not break.
> 
> They ask him how he did it.
> 
> "I wanted to give in immediately, but I couldn't speak."
> 
> "What do you mean you couldn't speak?" The others ask.
> 
> "They tied my hands behind my back."
> 
> - corelz125


thats great-lmao.


----------



## pottz

> Today there are a lot of companies that want you to "piss" in the cup- and yet we have many states that are attempting to legalize it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not it is gaining … approval
> 
> Which begs the- Question: should we have mandatory testing? Politicians please come forward and be tested…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> make it legal and stop wasting money fighting it and start collecting tax revenue.i dont use it and never have or will but we waste to much money trying to control it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Has been nothing but an old white guy policy since inception. Complete waste of tax payer dollars. Other much more damaging legal vices.
> 
> As far as never will use it… Alzheimer s, Parkinson s, or cancer and countless other ailments are in many of our futures. If smoking a little weed helps quality of life I will be growing some in my garden. Never have smoked it but have been in rooms so thick with smoke might of well have been during college but usually had way over the recommended alcohol in the system.
> 
> - TravisH


yeah thats true i may need it someday.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Today there are a lot of companies that want you to "piss" in the cup- and yet we have many states that are attempting to legalize it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not it is gaining … approval
> 
> Which begs the- Question: should we have mandatory testing? Politicians please come forward and be tested…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> make it legal and stop wasting money fighting it and start collecting tax revenue.i dont use it and never have or will but we waste to much money trying to control it.
> 
> - pottz


Why not treat it he same as alcohol? Kid I knew from school years quit wrecking cars when he changed for booze to pot ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Today there are a lot of companies that want you to "piss" in the cup- and yet we have many states that are attempting to legalize it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not it is gaining … approval
> 
> Which begs the- Question: should we have mandatory testing? Politicians please come forward and be tested…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> make it legal and stop wasting money fighting it and start collecting tax revenue.i dont use it and never have or will but we waste to much money trying to control it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Why not treat it he same as alcohol? Kid I knew from school years quit wrecking cars when he changed for booze to pot ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


exactly weve been fighting to get rid of pot for years and it's never done anything except cost hundreds of miilions or billions fighting something that will never be won.how long do we beat our head on the wall before we realize it hurts.the smart states that have already legalized it are making millions instead of spending it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Today there are a lot of companies that want you to "piss" in the cup- and yet we have many states that are attempting to legalize it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not it is gaining … approval
> 
> Which begs the- Question: should we have mandatory testing? Politicians please come forward and be tested…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> make it legal and stop wasting money fighting it and start collecting tax revenue.i dont use it and never have or will but we waste to much money trying to control it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Why not treat it he same as alcohol? Kid I knew from school years quit wrecking cars when he changed for booze to pot ;-)) *
> 
> *- TopamaxSurvivor*


*I follow a Libertarian view- If it doesn't hurt me or society then that is fine by me- but when something that is introduced to society "recreational" then you add the government revenue takers

Asset Forfeiture *




























*and in most cases, a Duck is involved…*


----------



## CWWoodworking

Pot is way less destructive than alcohol. Not even close.

The only reason it isn't legal everywhere is because people believed it to be harder to regulate and more importantly tax.

What they failed to realize is America spends money on crap just cause it's there. Who wants to meet sketchy joe behind the bar when you can just go to the store and get it?


----------



## pottz

> Pot is way less destructive than alcohol. Not even close.
> 
> The only reason it isn't legal everywhere is because people believed it to be harder to regulate and more importantly tax.
> 
> What they failed to realize is America spends money on crap just cause it's there. Who wants to meet sketchy joe behind the bar when you can just go to the store and get it?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


well just look at prohibition,that made alcohol hard to regulate and created a black market.they soon learned a lesson on that real fast.


----------



## pottz

> Today there are a lot of companies that want you to "piss" in the cup- and yet we have many states that are attempting to legalize it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not it is gaining … approval
> 
> Which begs the- Question: should we have mandatory testing? Politicians please come forward and be tested…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> make it legal and stop wasting money fighting it and start collecting tax revenue.i dont use it and never have or will but we waste to much money trying to control it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Why not treat it he same as alcohol? Kid I knew from school years quit wrecking cars when he changed for booze to pot ;-)) *
> 
> *- TopamaxSurvivor*
> 
> *I follow a Libertarian view- If it doesn't hurt me or society then that is fine by me- but when something that is introduced to society "recreational" then you add the government revenue takers
> 
> Asset Forfeiture *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and in most cases, a Duck is involved…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


hey how do you think duckie pays for the high tech workshop of his ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Seattle beat them to it by at least a year. Math is racist in the Seattle School District. Looks like 2 + 2 can = 5 in 2 places in the US. Wonder if this will spread like coronavirus? It will probably do more long term damage.

Wonder how that affects my grandsons getting college math credits in high school? I suppose they will have to be held back to meet the lowest common denominator, eh?

First black guy sent to me to train to be an electrician could not read a tape measure. All the marks between the digits were "half." I could not figure out how to teach him to read and scale locations of lights and outlets on a 1/8" scale blueprint. A Competitive job is not an appropriate place to teach 3rd grade arithmetic, is it?

The first employee I hired dispatched from the union hall in 1985 when I started business was a black journeyman. He was late, close to noon, getting to the job in downtown Seattle. He did not have any money to take the bus from the hall. He had to walk carrying his tools. Unemployed from about 82-85 meant a year on the books for most. He asked me to pay him at the end of the first day so he could ride the bus to work the next morning.

It was his 3rd short call. The union allowed 3 short calls of a week or less while maintaining your spot on the books. That way more guys would take short calls many contractors put in when they only needed help for a few days. I told him it was a short call. He knew it. His unemployment had run out and he had to do something to make a few dollars. Unfortunately, he was not trained very well. I had to redo some of the work he had done on weekends to meet schedule. I kept him until my 2 man work was completed. I couldn't bring myself to send him back to the hall early when he was that desperate.

That job was the only time I ever saw electronics glow and smoke but still work. The company I subcontracted to provided an electronic sensor that was not marked for polarity. When the tech came to do the startup, I asked him about it. He was unable to get the info from his company. He decided to try it. It was backwards. Part of the main circuit board in the control panel started glowing and smoking. We immediately killed the power expecting the controls to be damaged beyond salvage. The polarity was reversed and the panel turned on. Much to our surprise, the panel and the sensor both functioned! ;-))



> *San Diego School District Announces it Will Eliminate Grading Standards to "Combat Racism"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/san-diego-school-district-announces-it-will-eliminate-grading-standards-to-combat-racism/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *San Diego School District Announces it Will Eliminate Grading Standards to "Combat Racism"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/san-diego-school-district-announces-it-will-eliminate-grading-standards-to-combat-racism/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah they are going with the participation trophy thing now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ... Oh, wait,* Manuka Honey* comes from Australia, so sending you some from Spain would be kinda silly.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> BTDT….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Like trying to choose a brand of beer…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck*


 Manuka honey- Fantastic product with many healing qualities similar to CBD- Which begs the question- how pure is the product? Currently, there seems to be a rivalry between Australia and New Zeland here is what I found



















The Manuka is and has been- Adulteration As a result of the high premium paid for mānuka honey, an increasing number of products now labeled as such worldwide are counterfeit or adulterated.

This is similar to-

Maple syrup, olive oil, and marijuana-

This is the honey that I would have sent- Premium New Zeeland


----------



## TravisH

> *San Diego School District Announces it Will Eliminate Grading Standards to "Combat Racism"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/san-diego-school-district-announces-it-will-eliminate-grading-standards-to-combat-racism/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


https://www.forbes.com/sites/petergreene/2020/10/20/san-diego-schools-are-changing-their-grading-system-is-it-a-good-idea/#5ba6bce05dd6

A different take on what is being done.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... Looks like 2 + 2 can = 5 in 2 places in the US…
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Maths has always been over rated!

Why can…

*1 x 1 = 1*... even for large values of 1…

yet…

*2×2 ≠ 2*... even for low values of 2!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *and in most cases, a Duck is involved…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey how do you think duckie pays for the high tech workshop of his ?
> 
> - pottz


Australian Festool connection… and they still use those 10, 20, 30 with funny letters.


















*
WW2 protecting the pacific (Australia) 16" guns*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> https://www.forbes.com/sites/petergreene/2020/10/20/san-diego-schools-are-changing-their-grading-system-is-it-a-good-idea/#5ba6bce05dd6
> 
> *A different take on what is being done.*
> 
> - TravisH


*Bull********************!* IMO- to survive in the post HS levels one must be proficient- The elite like the Obama girls and Trump's son they don't go to these type of schools- Once the person graduates then it is to step 2 Many of them survive with believing in 2+2= (see image below)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... As far as never will use it… Alzheimer s, Parkinson s, or cancer and countless other ailments are in many of our futures. If smoking a little weed helps quality of life* I will be growing some in my garden*....
> - TravisH


That is why it'll never get legalized… how they gonna tax you…

At least the illegal trade, whether to the drug barons or the court system, keeps people in jobs… if only through money laundering and/or keeping bloody lawyers financial.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Math made simple…If you have $20 and your wife has $5, she has $25.


----------



## Peteybadboy

A good friend of mine was diagnosed with Parkinson's yesterday. I think he is 72 or so. Sucks.

He wants to quit golf too. His friends won't let that happen. We won't quit on him.

I stood in line to vote yesterday for 1 1/2 hrs. Record turn out in s/w Fla. Vote count is already past 2016's total.

TopMax, I just noticed you have almost 20k posts! and you have been on LJ for 12 1/2 years. Anyone know how LJ got started?

Be safe, and have a great day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A good friend of mine was diagnosed with Parkinson s yesterday. I think he is 72 or so. Sucks.
> 
> He wants to quit golf too. His friends won t let that happen. We won t quit on him.
> 
> I stood in line to vote yesterday for 1 1/2 hrs. Record turn out in s/w Fla. Vote count is already past 2016 s total.
> 
> TopMax, I just noticed you have almost 20k posts! and you have been on LJ for 12 1/2 years. Anyone know how LJ got started?
> 
> Be safe, and have a great day.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Yeah, A guy named Martin started it. It got too big for him to handle so he sold. He has tried starting others but none have takin off like this. There used to be a home repair site but it never amounted to much.

The new one is here: [email protected]*****.com


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Came across this quote while surfing non-woodworking forums last night:

"Some people are so poor all they have is money."


----------



## pottz

> *San Diego School District Announces it Will Eliminate Grading Standards to "Combat Racism"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/san-diego-school-district-announces-it-will-eliminate-grading-standards-to-combat-racism/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yeah they are going with the participation trophy thing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


hey whats wrong with that it gets rid of ignorance,everybody's a winner-right ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

While I don't do politics I do enjoy a good laugh. Saw this sign in a yard on a test drive. Came home and ordered one from Amazon.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A meteor could be fun, so could these guys. Either way will, for sure, jumpstart the Economy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> A meteor could be fun, so could these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I am liking this one!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Televangelist Pat Robertson says God told him Trump will win, then an asteroid will hit Earth*
https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/521993-televangelist-pat-robertson-says-god-told-him-trump-will-win-an


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*World Series- growing up and through the years society talked baseball. Times change…

Rays-Dodgers Opener on Fox Is the Least-Watched World Series Game of All Time*
*"9.195 million total viewers is not just the smallest-ever audience for an opener, it's the worst for any World Series game"*










Think I will put on game 2 tonight - a for woodworking related they still use the wooden bats in the majors.


----------



## corelz125

A beautiful young woman was about to undergo a minor operation. She was lying on a hospital trolley bed with nothing on, except a sheet over her.

The nurse pushed her trolley down the corridor towards the operating theater, where she left the woman on the trolley outside, while she went in to check whether everything was ready.

A young man wearing a white coat approached her, lifted the sheet up and started examining her naked body.

He put the sheet back and then walked away and talked to another man in a white coat.

A second man came over, lifted the sheet and performed the same examinations.

When a third man did the same thing, yet even more carefully, she began to grow impatient and blurted out:

"All these examinations are fine and appreciated, but when are you going to start the operation?"

The man in the white coat shrugged his shoulders: "I have no idea. We're just painting the corridor."


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Televangelist Pat Robertson says God told him Trump will win, then an asteroid will hit Earth*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hell, two catastrophies in one day… Next we'll get infected by some bloody virus to top those two off.


----------



## pottz

> *Televangelist Pat Robertson says God told him Trump will win, then an asteroid will hit Earth*
> https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/521993-televangelist-pat-robertson-says-god-told-him-trump-will-win-an
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


alright a win win ! ;-)


----------



## pottz

> *World Series- growing up and through the years society talked baseball. Times change…
> 
> Rays-Dodgers Opener on Fox Is the Least-Watched World Series Game of All Time*
> *"9.195 million total viewers is not just the smallest-ever audience for an opener, it's the worst for any World Series game"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I will put on game 2 tonight - a for woodworking related they still use the wooden bats in the majors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the world series-does anyone really even care who wins these days ?


----------



## pottz

> A beautiful young woman was about to undergo a minor operation. She was lying on a hospital trolley bed with nothing on, except a sheet over her.
> 
> The nurse pushed her trolley down the corridor towards the operating theater, where she left the woman on the trolley outside, while she went in to check whether everything was ready.
> 
> A young man wearing a white coat approached her, lifted the sheet up and started examining her naked body.
> 
> He put the sheet back and then walked away and talked to another man in a white coat.
> 
> A second man came over, lifted the sheet and performed the same examinations.
> 
> When a third man did the same thing, yet even more carefully, she began to grow impatient and blurted out:
> 
> "All these examinations are fine and appreciated, but when are you going to start the operation?"
> 
> The man in the white coat shrugged his shoulders: "I have no idea. We're just painting the corridor."
> 
> - corelz125


i dont need the world series but i need my daily corelz joke. :-0


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *the world series-does anyone really even care who wins these days ?*
> 
> - pottz


 9.1 million viewers did watch the first game so I would say that yes there are people who care and treasure baseball but the viewership is declining. Here are interesting facts about baseball in America- The Importance of Baseball…
Simply stated…..

Baseball is the great American pastime! In fact, when Calvin Coolidge was President he actually declared, "Baseball is our national game!" So be it!

In many ways the history of baseball and that of our country go hand-in-hand. The game has evolved as we have grown as a nation; the inception of each closely parallels each other. Albeit, many say baseball was derived from the English game of rounders or cricket, but baseball is definitely a different game! Beginning with base ball(two separate words) and town-ball, our national game has been enmeshed with the growth of our country since the first shot was fired in the American Revolution until the present day. As Hall of Famer Reggie Jackson once said, "This country is as American as baseball!"
*
The Importance of a SIMPLE Game*
http://www.klouter.org/the-importance-of-baseball/

*Again this is America and we have the freedom to choose!*


----------



## TravisH

> *World Series- growing up and through the years society talked baseball. Times change…
> 
> Rays-Dodgers Opener on Fox Is the Least-Watched World Series Game of All Time*
> *"9.195 million total viewers is not just the smallest-ever audience for an opener, it's the worst for any World Series game"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I will put on game 2 tonight - a for woodworking related they still use the wooden bats in the majors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> the world series-does anyone really even care who wins these days ?
> 
> - pottz


Baseball has been on a steady decline for a long time. When I was a kid I played but even then I think it was really more about my Dad's generation thinking it was needed. Some sort of flash back to when they were kids and their Dad's listened to the game on the radio. After all at one point supporting your team was part of being American (anthem incorporation/support the war effort).

Baseball just isn't followed. My kids don't play any sports but still can rattle off a dozen basketball and football player names. Baseball not at all. Just asked to make sure and Babe Ruth is the only baseball player they could think of…..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... still use the wooden bats in the majors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


So do Aussies,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LBD you are not supposed to suggest cricket here for it it makes Pottz uncomfortable, but nice job on the photoshop.










What do you guys think that these guys are watching tonight? I hope that it is baseball…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Game update…

https://www.espn.com/mlb/game?gameId=401246388


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

To the naysayers, baseball is still strong for example, here is the price of a few tickets…
https://www.vividseats.com/mlb-baseball/world-series-tickets/world-series-10-23-3530520.html

From a child in the bleachers circa 1950's to a reserved seating then onto a private skybox with catered food. (FYI no more alcohol is served after the 7th inning) I prefer watching school or sandlot leagues in small bleacher stands.

And yes this still exists in America…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Finally, Animals, people rescue each other in heartfelt docuseries*










https://apnews.com/article/lifestyle-virus-outbreak-richard-linklater-animals-dogs-6961430f1593af98ae05786997e6a4c8


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LBD you are not supposed to suggest cricket here for it it makes Pottz uncomfortable, but nice job on the photoshop.
> - Desert_Woodworker


We don't bash *cricket* here, we leave bashing up to *cricket*...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We don t bash *cricket* here, we leave bashing up to *cricket*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+1 said like a gentleman…


----------



## pottz

> LBD you are not supposed to suggest cricket here for it it makes Pottz uncomfortable, but nice job on the photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think that these guys are watching tonight? I hope that it is baseball…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the beagle doesn't like baseball,she's more of a hockey fan,likes chasing the puck-lol.


----------



## pottz

> LBD you are not supposed to suggest cricket here for it it makes Pottz uncomfortable, but nice job on the photoshop.
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> We don t bash *cricket* here, we leave bashing up to *cricket*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yes bashing a cricket is bad luck. ;-(


----------



## pottz




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

"baseball has been berry berry good to me" - Chico Escuela

Classic, right up there with The Bass-O-Matic.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "*baseball* has been berry berry good to me" - Chico Escuela
> 
> Classic, right up there with The Bass-O-Matic.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


the actual quote- "*Beisbol *been berry, berry good to me!"


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I realized the other day while getting my saw blades together to take to the sharpener guy, that sharpener guy likely also sharpens other stuff too. So I took a bunch of dull chisels and my one good smoothing-plane blade with me, and asked him if he could handle those too. Si! No pasa nada, he said. So today I have alot more sharp chisels, and a razor-sharp smoothing plane that I probably still wont use.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> "*baseball* has been berry berry good to me" - Chico Escuela
> 
> Classic, right up there with The Bass-O-Matic.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> the actual quote- "*Beisbol *been berry, berry good to me!"
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Imagine how many *Simpsons* he could hit with one of these…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Imagine how many *Simpsons* he could hit with one of these…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Simpson would be a hard record to follow…


----------



## corelz125

Once there was a little boy that lived in the country with his father. They had to use an outhouse, and the little boy hated it because it was hot in the summer and cold in the winter - and stank all the time. The outhouse was sitting on the bank of a creek and the boy determined that one day he would push that outhouse into the creek.

One day after a spring rain, the creek was swollen and the little boy decided that that was the day to push the outhouse into the creek. So he got a large stick and started pushing. Finally, the outhouse toppled into the creek and floated away. That night his dad told him they were going to the woodshed after supper. Knowing that meant a spanking, the little boy asked why.

The dad replied, "Someone pushed the outhouse into the creek today. It was you, wasn't it son?"

The boy answered yes. Then he thought a moment and said, "Dad, I read in school today that George Washington chopped down a cherry tree and didn't get into trouble because he told the truth."

The dad replied, "Well, son, George Washington's father wasn't in the cherry tree."


----------



## corelz125

deleted


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The dad replied, "Well, son, George Washington's father wasn't in the cherry tree."
> 
> - corelz125


+1


----------



## pottz

> Once there was a little boy that lived in the country with his father. They had to use an outhouse, and the little boy hated it because it was hot in the summer and cold in the winter - and stank all the time. The outhouse was sitting on the bank of a creek and the boy determined that one day he would push that outhouse into the creek.
> 
> One day after a spring rain, the creek was swollen and the little boy decided that that was the day to push the outhouse into the creek. So he got a large stick and started pushing. Finally, the outhouse toppled into the creek and floated away. That night his dad told him they were going to the woodshed after supper. Knowing that meant a spanking, the little boy asked why.
> 
> The dad replied, "Someone pushed the outhouse into the creek today. It was you, wasn't it son?"
> 
> The boy answered yes. Then he thought a moment and said, "Dad, I read in school today that George Washington chopped down a cherry tree and didn't get into trouble because he told the truth."
> 
> The dad replied, "Well, son, George Washington's father wasn't in the cherry tree."
> 
> - corelz125


good one buddy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*World Series draws record-low audience for 2nd night…* game 3 on Friday
*

Debates in a few minutes…*

*Santa Claus won't be coming to Macy's Herald Square this year*...










*the next thing we know is that this is the future…*










*Cricket matches in October…*


----------



## pottz

> *World Series draws record-low audience for 2nd night…* game 3 on Friday
> *
> 
> Debates in a few minutes…*
> 
> *Santa Claus won t be coming to Macy s Herald Square this year*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the next thing we know is that this is the future…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cricket matches in October…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw there is no santa duck,it's a duck in wolfs clothing.a true imposter praying upon the weak.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Cricket matches in October…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dw there is no santa duck,it s a duck in wolfs clothing.a true imposter praying upon the weak.
> 
> - pottz


*
but Cricket in October versus American baseball!* and who can forget Mr. October- Reggie Jackson?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm lying in bed and my wife is watching TV in the next room. I hear old people.


----------



## pottz

> *Cricket matches in October…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dw there is no santa duck,it s a duck in wolfs clothing.a true imposter praying upon the weak.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> but Cricket in October versus American baseball!* and who can forget Mr. October- Reggie Jackson?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


now ill agree that was magic! or better yet kirk gibsons homer with a bad leg in the 88 world series.that showed how much faith lasorda had in that man.those were special times.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... praying upon the weak.
> 
> - pottz


I *pray* every *weak*... to the brewery owners…



> ... who can forget Mr. October…


I can… but I remember *Miss October*!


----------



## pottz

> ... praying upon the weak.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I *pray* every *weak*... to the brewery owners…
> 
> ... who can forget Mr. October…
> 
> I can… but I remember *Miss October*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


mind outta the gutter ducks,were talking spirituality man!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Merry COVID Christmas 2020…*










IMO lets us keep positive and with our life experiences let us share with others and get ready for the holidays… This is a new life experience for me and others.

as you said about the wolves…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> mind outta the gutter ducks,were talking *spirituality* man!!!!
> 
> - pottz


I do some of my best work after vino, but I excel after *spirits usually*... either way, I finish up in the gutter… looking forward to *Miss. November*!


----------



## pottz

> *Merry COVID Christmas 2020…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO lets us keep positive and with our life experiences let us share with others and get ready for the holidays… This is a new life experience for me and others.
> 
> as you said about the wolves…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


id like no better dw but many bring up a lot of depressing bull ********************,id like no better than talk about the positives but so many are dealing with the negatives,what do we do? i do what i can too stay positive always.my wife has been dealing with anxiety for months now,so i do what i can to reassure her were good and everything will get better….....it's tough my friend.we all all deal with this ******************** the best we can buddy.take care of you and yours,and ill do the same.peace jocks….......................


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Your the best…
*


----------



## pottz

> *
> Your the best…
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


there''s no dog sexier than a eagle-period…..yeah you prekingese freaks!,get over it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

All the art was performed using coloured *chalk*!


----------



## Peteybadboy

First flight in a long time. Heading to NJ to see the family.

You guys stay Carona Crazy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> First flight in a long time. Heading to NJ to see the family.
> 
> You guys stay Carona Crazy.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Enjoy and please share what it was like flying…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Help me out here. Super obese people wearing yoga pants. What exact is the message here? Your yoga pants say health and fitness. But your butt says McDonald's, and supersize it.


----------



## pottz

> All the art was performed using coloured *chalk*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


not cool duckie,the beagle has put you on her list!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Help me out here. Super obese people wearing yoga pants. What exact is the message here? Your yoga pants say health and fitness. But your butt says McDonald s, and supersize it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


hey when ya got10lbs of potatoes and a 5lb sack it better be able to stretch-lol.


----------



## corelz125

WBN pottz gave you the answer right there. Only way to squeeze the super size into something stretchy. 
"Odd," her companion replies, "but if we shall live in America, we might as well do as the Americans do."
Nodding emphatically, the mother superior points to a hot dog vendor and they both walk towards the cart.
"Two dogs, please," says one.
The vendor is only too pleased to oblige and he wraps both hot dogs in foil and hands them over the counter. Excited, the nuns hurry over to a bench and begin to unwrap their "dogs."
The mother superior is first to open hers. She begins to blush and then, staring at it for a moment, leans over to the other nun and whispers cautiously: "Which part did you get?

Two Irish nuns have just arrived to the USA by boat and one says to the other, "I hear that the people in this country actually eat dogs."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Dodgers VS Rays World Series Game 3 | Series Tied 1-1 2020 World Series* live broadcast from your computer…





*
Yesterday- *










*Today-*










*Tomorrow- 
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> WBN pottz gave you the answer right there. Only way to squeeze the super size into something stretchy.
> 
> Two Irish nuns have just arrived to the USA by boat and one says to the other, "I hear that the people in this country actually eat dogs."
> "Odd," her companion replies, "but if we shall live in America, we might as well do as the Americans do."
> Nodding emphatically, the mother superior points to a hot dog vendor and they both walk towards the cart.
> "Two dogs, please," says one.
> The vendor is only too pleased to oblige and he wraps both hot dogs in foil and hands them over the counter. Excited, the nuns hurry over to a bench and begin to unwrap their "dogs."
> The mother superior is first to open hers. She begins to blush and then, staring at it for a moment, leans over to the other nun and whispers cautiously: "Which part did you get?
> 
> - corelz125


*-1 and I can't wait to hear Pottz's reply…*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> not cool duckie,the beagle has put you on her *list*!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Actually it was the *beagle*'s request *pottzy*... I'm informed that is on her *Christmas Presents LIST* to *not chase ducks for at least 1 month*... 
the disguise was commissioned in response to the embarrassing *"SEXY LARRY"* quip…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and then we live happily ever after…*


----------



## pottz

> WBN pottz gave you the answer right there. Only way to squeeze the super size into something stretchy.
> 
> Two Irish nuns have just arrived to the USA by boat and one says to the other, "I hear that the people in this country actually eat dogs."
> "Odd," her companion replies, "but if we shall live in America, we might as well do as the Americans do."
> Nodding emphatically, the mother superior points to a hot dog vendor and they both walk towards the cart.
> "Two dogs, please," says one.
> The vendor is only too pleased to oblige and he wraps both hot dogs in foil and hands them over the counter. Excited, the nuns hurry over to a bench and begin to unwrap their "dogs."
> The mother superior is first to open hers. She begins to blush and then, staring at it for a moment, leans over to the other nun and whispers cautiously: "Which part did you get?
> 
> - corelz125


as an aficionado of the dog, i love the humor buddy.


----------



## pottz

> WBN pottz gave you the answer right there. Only way to squeeze the super size into something stretchy.
> "Odd," her companion replies, "but if we shall live in America, we might as well do as the Americans do."
> Nodding emphatically, the mother superior points to a hot dog vendor and they both walk towards the cart.
> "Two dogs, please," says one.
> The vendor is only too pleased to oblige and he wraps both hot dogs in foil and hands them over the counter. Excited, the nuns hurry over to a bench and begin to unwrap their "dogs."
> The mother superior is first to open hers. She begins to blush and then, staring at it for a moment, leans over to the other nun and whispers cautiously: "Which part did you get?
> 
> Two Irish nuns have just arrived to the USA by boat and one says to the other, "I hear that the people in this country actually eat dogs."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *-1 and I can t wait to hear Pottz s reply…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wrong again dw,i loved the humor.


----------



## pottz

> not cool duckie,the beagle has put you on her *list*!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Actually it was the *beagle* s request *pottzy*... I m informed that is on her *Christmas Presents LIST* to *not chase ducks for at least 1 month*...
> the disguise was commissioned in response to the embarrassing *"SEXY LARRY"* quip…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ok ill give it too you' all tough im not called sexy too often!not even swmbo…. ;-(


----------



## pottz

> *and then we live happily ever after…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i dont know about that,the beagle doesn't care for feathered friends ;-/

i just dont want duckie all over my back yard,if ya know what i mean!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Two Irish nuns have just arrived to the USA by boat and one says to the other, "I hear that the people in this country actually eat dogs."…
> ... and whispers cautiously: "Which part did you get?
> 
> wrong again dw,i loved the humor.
> 
> - pottz


Tell the truth *pottzy*, you didn't care as your dog's a *she*.. didn't want to call her a *bitch* or I'll be dropped off the *list*... 


> ... too often!not even swmbo…. ;-(
> - pottz


At least you're not suffering from *Alzheimer's* if you can remember back that far.



> Two Irish nuns have just arrived to the USA by boat and one says to the other, "I hear that the people in this country actually eat dogs."
> ....
> - corelz125
> 
> as an aficionado of the dog, i love the humor buddy.
> 
> - pottz


I am offended… It implies all Irish Catholic nuns are blonde!... they are *green*!


----------



## pottz

no problem ducks calling her a bitch is totally acceptable,and proper.hell why do you think i love female dogs-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *-1 and I can t wait to hear Pottz s reply…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *wrong again dw,i loved the humor.*
> 
> - pottz


*
The post (joke) was an insult to those who are Catholics and to lampoon a beautiful group of people who sacrifices their lives to the Lord. I do not feel that I am wrong these are my opinions… *

*This-*










*or This
*










*to This*


----------



## pottz

you mean a religion that has covered up child abuse and molestation by priests for years ? one of the phoniests religions their is.and if you mean lord,sorry i mean money, then your right! they always say never talk sex,religion or politics,well you picked the wrong guy because im open for all of em-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> you mean a religion that has covered up child abuse and molestation by priests for years ? one of the phoniests religions their is.and if you mean lord,sorry i mean money, then your right! they always say never talk sex,religion or politics,well you picked the wrong guy because im open for all of em-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Yet there are people who are Catholic and this would be a slam. Similar to some Muslims who are offended by Mohammad cartoons and has anyone gone to a porn site with Nuns and or Mormons?


----------



## pottz

> you mean a religion that has covered up child abuse and molestation by priests for years ? one of the phoniests religions their is.and if you mean lord,sorry i mean money, then your right! they always say never talk sex,religion or politics,well you picked the wrong guy because im open for all of em-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yet there are people who are Catholic and this would be a slam. Similar to some Muslims who are offended by Mohammad cartoons and has anyone gone to a porn site with Nuns and or Mormons?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


any religion that puts money before god is in the hands of the devil.the catholics have covered up sexual abuse for years and have paid millions to keep it that way.may god help them,they need it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brother I agree in part I don't subscribe to organized religion but to the teachings in the Bible…
Any humor jokes on religion I find distasteful because the content of the "joke" may offend those who believe in it. Just' saying Empathy…


----------



## pottz

> Brother I agree in part I don t subscribe to organized religion but to the teachings in the Bible…
> Any humor jokes on religion I find distasteful because the content of the "joke" may offend those who believe in it. Just saying Empathy…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


and i respect that dw.i myself will never join any organized religion,because there all about money,but i do believe in a higher authority,or god if you use that term.i will respect you or any ones choice of religion.i just think many are phoney and are about making money as opposed to helping others.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> no problem ducks calling her a bitch is totally acceptable,and proper.hell why do you think i love female dogs-lol.
> - pottz


Maybe I should buy one… so when I scream out *"you bitch"*, SWMBO will not be sure who I am referring to…
Sort of like, a dog's a great alibi if you fart a lot.

Noticed we started covering my second favorite topic to *vino*... *religion*.

It is my sincerast belief that I was born a Catholic, I am currently a Catholic and I will probably die a Catholic… But if even the bloody *Pope* came knocking on my door preaching religion, I'd march him right off my property at the pointy end of a shotgun and a boot up his avengelic arse!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thank you LBD

and back to the COVID is increasing and Petey is on an airplane..,


----------



## pottz

> no problem ducks calling her a bitch is totally acceptable,and proper.hell why do you think i love female dogs-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> Maybe I should buy one… so when I scream out *"you bitch"*, SWMBO will not be sure who I am referring to…
> Sort of like, a dog s a great alibi if you fart a lot.
> 
> Noticed we started covering my second favorite topic to *vino*... *religion*.
> 
> It is my sincerast belief that I was born a Catholic, I am currently a Catholic and I will probably die a Catholic… But if even the bloody *Pope* came knocking on my door preaching religion, I d march him right off my property at the pointy end of a shotgun and a boot up his avengelic arse!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


well now you know why ive always had female dogs-lol.


----------



## corelz125

That joke could of put any 2 people in it. Wasn't a slam on Catholics.


----------



## pottz

> Thank you LBD
> 
> and back to the COVID is increasing and Petey is on an airplane..,
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i ain't flyin nowhere until this is over,an maybe not even after that!


----------



## DS

It seems like outside of stores, most people are not wearing masks.

On my office days, I am the only one wearing a mask everyday.

When clients come in wearing masks, everyone else dons a mask for the meeting. 
However, when a couple came in without masks, no one else in the meeting wore a mask and the guy actually was relieved that we weren't requiring him to wear one.

As long as this attitude continues, this virus will keep hanging around.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 DS


----------



## pottz

> +1 DS
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ditto


----------



## pottz

looks like a dodger ass kickin tonight,top of the ninth dodgers 6-1


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .....
> As long as this attitude continues, this virus will keep hanging around.
> 
> - DS


Sorry guys, but that is why *Yankeeland* is the leader in the field,









sorted by *Total cases*.

If you believe in the media, stats updated daily at,
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries

The stats are going up, not down, with the exception of deaths… the most vulnerable have been claimed… now seems to be working on the stragglers and the complacent (moreso European stats).

********************… I'm gonna be making a lot more pens… and writing crappy blogs.


----------



## pottz

thats right ducks us #1 again as usual-woo-hoo!!!........oh wait i guess this time it's not good huh ;-(


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> looks like a dodger ass kickin tonight,top of the ninth dodgers 6-1
> 
> - pottz


Hell *pottzy*, what's bloody wrong with you… *AFL Grand Final* tonight at 7:30pm Aust EST.. off your arse… or better still on your arse, grab some *footy grade beer* (finals are the only excuse to deviate from vino) and get educated.
Then tomorrow night it the *NRL Grand Final*... stop being a Philistine and get some class.



> thats right ducks us #1 again as usual-woo-hoo!!!........oh wait i guess this time it s not good huh ;-(
> 
> - pottz


For once there's something worse than *The Donald*!


----------



## pottz

*WORSE THAN THE DONALD* ,my god man,if thats true grab your arse and start prayin man!!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Sorry guys, but that is why *Yankeeland* is the leader in the field,
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Sorry, but does not compute, must dispute!

Americans are leader in the field for sure.

This is why>>>>>>>


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *WORSE THAN THE DONALD* ,my god man,if thats true grab your arse and start prayin man!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Hell *pottzy*, that's why I marched *Jorge Mario* off my property…

I wanted solo time with *The other Trump* above.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Sorry guys, but that is why *Yankeeland* is the leader in the field,
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Sorry, but does not compute, must dispute!
> 
> Americans are leader in the field for sure.
> 
> This is why>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


You're right… complacency only passes the *C19* to those fatties… stiff ******************** if the get *C19*... they *have no right to live!*


----------



## rwe2156

> As long as this attitude continues, this virus will keep hanging around.
> 
> - DS


WADR you should ask yourself why instead of making a judgment and drawing a conclusion, which, btw, there is absolutely no proof masks actually work, but plenty showing they don't.

Europe is all masked up but they are having a spike. Lockdowns have been proven to be a disaster.

You have the right to believe a mask will protest you, it doesn't make you virtuous, nor right. You're making an assumption that has never been proven. The mask mentality that has divided the country into the supposedly smart, civic minded people and the ignorant, selfish people.

Any ideas people have a bout civic duty is a lie. They wear masks to protect themselves.

Me, I trust my immune system and a vaccine a lot more than a mask. Personally, I think most people instinctively know this, that why they only wear them when they have to. I know I've sanded enough drywall to know it,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> WADR you should ask yourself why instead of making a judgment and drawing a conclusion, which, btw, there is absolutely no proof masks actually work, but plenty showing they don't.
> 
> Europe is all masked up but they are having a spike. Lockdowns have been proven to be a disaster.
> 
> You have the right to believe a mask will protest you, it doesn't make you virtuous, nor right. You're making an assumption that has never been proven. The mask mentality that has divided the country into the supposedly smart, civic minded people and the ignorant, selfish people.
> 
> You may claim it's your civil right not to wear a mask. Well it's my civil right to believe you not wearing a mask is threatening my life. Should I then rely on my right to protect myself and pull out a gun?
> 
> Any ideas people have a bout civic duty is a lie. They wear masks to protect themselves.
> 
> Me, I trust my immune system and a vaccine a lot more than a mask. Personally, I think most people instinctively know this, that why they only wear them when they have to. I know I've sanded enough drywall to know it,
> 
> - Robert


And of course you are… I presume you have a string of medical qualifications to back up your outburst. Yes there are people saying you must wear masks while many say you don't need them… Who is right?

I've survived cancer… not because I'm a hero, but because I had a bloody good surgeon that I trusted… many other experts had written me off.

At the end of the day I'd prefer to err in the line of caution and if your immunity system comes withing my social distancing radius, we'll see how well it will protects you from my boot up your arrogant arse.

You believe it's your right to not wear a mask. Well I believe that people not wearing a mask may be threatening my life. Is in not my right to defend myself and maybe pull out a gun in self defence?


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW,

Flew United. They kept seats in the middle open. We did fly first class so just the two of us. The plane was full. Everyone was masked. We wiped down everything in our area. I'm not looking to fly anytime soon, but my uncle is 97, dad 90, mom 86, so we decided to have thanksgiving today. (my mom has had thanksgiving at our house for 50+ years) with her sister, (since passed) and their 5 girls and then grand kids. At the peak 25 people. Now down to 12. If we had everyone in this extended family it would be over 100 people.

If you "had" to fly, I think it is safe. As I say I'm not looking to fly anytime soon after we get home Sunday.

I don't have the research but, apparently there has been a very low infectious rate while flying. I'll see where that report is.

Planes are now filtering air and replacing the air in the cabin at a high rate. (I'll see if I can find where that came from) too.

https://www.tripsavvy.com/air-quality-during-your-flight-54164#:~:text=What%20You%20Need%20to%20Know%20About%20Air%20Quality,...%203%20Dry%20Air%20Is%20the%20Culprit.%20

I think flying is safer than living next to the guy with the propane violations in Washington. Here is a news week article link with flight info.

https://apple.news/AG0oRXvx3Q5Wgj7_qghf_lw


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

When asked what he would wish to be re-incarnated as if he could be re-born, Phillip Mountbatten, Prince of Greece, Prince of Denmark, Duke of Edinburgh, Husband of Queen Elizabeth II, said:

I would want to be reincarnated as a Virus, in order to solve the World´s over-population problem.

As of 2020, the Duke is 98 years old; so when he dies, then we are really gonna have a hoot of a pandemic. This Corona cerveza virus that doesnt kill 99.8% of people will seem like a cakewalk then.

I dont know about you all, but I am pretty scared. I mean, this is what the next pandemic virus is gonna look like>>> BOOOO!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW,
> 
> Flew United. They kept seats in the middle open. We did fly first class so just the two of us. The plane was full. Everyone was masked. We wiped down everything in our area. I m not looking to fly anytime soon, but my uncle is 97, dad 90, mom 86, so we decided to have thanksgiving today. (my mom has had thanksgiving at our house for 50+ years) with her sister, (since passed) and their 5 girls and then grand kids. At the peak 25 people. Now down to 12. If we had everyone in this extended family it would be over 100 people.
> 
> If you "had" to fly, I think it is safe. As I say I m not looking to fly anytime soon after we get home Sunday.
> 
> I don t have the research but, apparently there has been a very low infectious rate while flying. I ll see where that report is.
> 
> Planes are now filtering air and replacing the air in the cabin at a high rate. (I ll see if I can find where that came from) too.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks for the update- It is a wonderful Thanksgiving story.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Saturday Night at Corona Crazy!*

*
World Series Daily: Will Julio Urias, Dodgers push Rays to brink in Game 4?*

*Will there be feathers and fur between the Corona Crazy titans?*


----------



## corelz125

Seat belts dont save every life but they do save a lot more than if you don't wear one. I'mnot a big fan of the mask but I wasnt a big fan of seat belts either but I wear one. Hey the bright side is with the right mask you don't have to smell some of the stinky people any more.


----------



## pottz

> Seat belts dont save every life but they do save a lot more than if you don t wear one. I mnot a big fan of the mask but I wasnt a big fan of seat belts either but I wear one. Hey the bright side is with the right mask you don t have to smell some of the stinky people any more.
> 
> - corelz125


damn straight buddy.


----------



## pottz

> *Saturday Night at Corona Crazy!*
> 
> *
> World Series Daily: Will Julio Urias, Dodgers push Rays to brink in Game 4?*
> 
> *Will there be feathers and fur between the Corona Crazy titans?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


while the beagle is not a bird hunter,mostly fox and rabbit,she doesn't care too much for our feathered friends either.how the battle would go i cant say,ducks tend to be very nasty and mean,and would probably fight dirty.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*In honor of Petey *sharing his Thanksgiving trip- a family get-together and still be able to do this COVID 2020…










*Very inspirational for I gotta make that from AZ to FL- first class but I went one step further private jet $20,000. 
It depends on the circumstance- just get me there.

Seriously - things happen in our lives- ready or not here they come…

enjoy Petey
*


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW thanks man. We fly back at 4pm.

Thanksgiving was a great visit.

New Hampshire is the only state that you don't have to wear a seat belt. Their state motto…."Live Free or Die".

Don't Tread on Me. Is another state motto. (the Rattle Snake is on the Flag with that motto}. Meaning if you tread on me I bite back. Telling Americans they HAVE to wear a mask does not go over well with a lot of us. Taking personal responsibility for yourself works better.

Looking forward to getting home


----------



## Peteybadboy

187 years between them. Uncle Wah (Warren) is to the left, my dad to the right. Wah WW2 New Guiney jungle fighter Army, My Dad Korea USN. Both very good role models for me growing up.

Its ok to see family.


----------



## Cricket

*This will be my last warning*. If you continue to violate our rules concerning respect for others, I will close this thread and start locking down accounts. Life is too short for this.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 187 years between them. Uncle Wah (Warren) is to the left, my dad to the right. Wah WW2 New Guiney jungle fighter Army, My Dad Korea USN. Both very good role models for me growing up.
> 
> Its ok to see family.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


What an inspirational thanksgiving story.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*World Series Game 5- Sunday, October 25th*










Did anyone see the 9th inning win last night?

*A Breakdown of Unbelievable Final Play World Series Game 4*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Haven't heard from TopMax I hope that you didn't get snowed in…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Spain announces new state of emergency as COVID infections soar*

Night curfew will apply except in Canary Islands


Government plans to extend decree until May 9


Catalonia one of the first regions to impose curfew (Adds reaction to Barcelona curfew, Canary Islands exemption)
https://news.trust.org/item/20201025140500-8md1q

I am still staying semi-locked down but I do realize that this COVID is real, stay safe my brothers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Anybody have any idea why Cricket posted a warning?


----------



## corelz125

WB I was wondering the same thing. I didn't think we went over the top with anything to get shut down. DW I was thinking the same thing tonight haven't heard from Bob in a few days. Is Brian in lockdown?

A magician was working on a cruise ship in the Caribbean. The audience would be different each week, so the magician allowed himself to do the same tricks over and over again.
There was only one problem: The captain's parrot saw the shows every week and began to understand what the magician did in every trick. Once he understood that, he started shouting in the middle of the show.
"Look, it's not the same hat!" "Look, he's hiding the flowers under the table!" "Hey, why are all the cards the Ace of Spades?"
The magician was furious but couldn't do anything, it was the captain's parrot after all.
One day the ship had an accident and sank. The magician found himself on a piece of wood, in the middle of the ocean, and of course the parrot was by his side.
They stared at each other with hate, but did not utter a word. This went on for several days.
After a week the parrot finally said, "Okay, I give up. What'd you do with the boat?"


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Anybody have any idea why Cricket posted a warning?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Probably me getting heated up again… I apologise.. I can't control my sentiment, however, I should control my mouth/keyboard.

Most readers have learnt to ignore my BS…, however, sensitive topics need to be scrutinised by others (*Cricket*).

Summers coming up, probably time for me to hibernate again.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Anybody have any idea why Cricket posted a warning?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight





> *This will be my last warning*. *If you continue to violate our rules concerning respect for others*, I will close this thread and start locking down accounts. Life is too short for this.
> 
> - Cricket


*Only those who are faultless have the right to pass judgment upon others (implying that no one is faultless and that, therefore, no one has such a right to pass judgment).*










*Do you guys want to help Pottz make 6,000? Pottz you need to take a break from the baseball game during the 7th inning stretch to give us guidance. You have worked hard and been lucky but I would like to know- have you quit and does that mean LBD is the patriarch?*

*Also, any comments on Cricket's new profile pic?*

*I like it *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Most readers have learnt to ignore my BS…, however, sensitive topics need to be scrutinised by others (*Cricket*).
> 
> *Summers coming up, probably time for me to hibernate again.
> *
> - LittleBlackDuck











*and*









*Does this mean that the Corona Crazy Jokemeister C125 is in charge?* If so he is better than Nancy Pelosi. I pledge my allegiance to C125. You do a great job but our leaders have left and you can do this.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hi guys, I'm fine. Made it home with rain on the pass instead of 12" of snow ;-)) Had a little recovery to do ;-)) The days of sleeping 4 hours a night and working 10 hour days and partying are probably over I think. I am working on a letter to Congress Rep to get federal law enforcement to address the propane bomb rather than following state law which requires waiting for serious injury, property loss or fatalities to address the issues. I do not believe the local fire department's investigators are capable of doing a valid forensic investigation. If they are they would have identified the code violation as an extreme risk for residential neighborhood.

We are starting to look for a new home. There is no point in trying to live in this s888hole any longer. Crime is bad enough, but the city being a threat to our home and lives is ridiculous. A couple miles west the police take reports for insurance verification, do not arrest perpetrators, do not investigate any theft under $100K and advise victims to buy a firearm.

A landlord reported a tenant allowed an ex-con to move in before he left. The ex-con was there long enough to establish residency; ie, legally trespassing under WA law. He had to go through the 4 or 5 month eviction process. The people in the unit below called to tell him there was water dripping from the ceiling. The ex-on had a facet running in a plugged sink. It did $15K damage.

Another lady reported going through the same process without the water damage. The police told her it was her responsibility to stop criminals kicking down the door of an elderly woman.

Meanwhile in CrazyCorona activities, WA was setting new records briefly. This area has the highest infection rate in the county, 2x the state average. I didn't miss anything while I was gone. Lowlife acting normal; spreading virus, destroying property, committing burglary and assault while planning the next looting adventure.

City of Bellevue received intelligence saying a protest was scheduled for last night. They issued a civil emergency alert and boarded up downtown. That alert took all improvised weapons away from the protestors. Firearms are protected by the Constitution. It was peaceful. They did find propane tanks, rocks and clubs stashed in the area. The store owners may leave downtown boarded up until after the election. That firearms during emergencies report was good news. When the big earthquake hits, I expected our gubberner to mandate firearm confiscation giving the maximum advantage to looters and other professional criminals.

I see on the news the summer fire season in California is over just in time for the winter fire season with hurricane force Santa Anna winds. I would hate to see summer fire season and winter fire season squabbling over which gets to burn the state flat in the fall. AS the Late Great Paul Harvey would have said, "And that's the way it is, Sunday, October 25, 2020."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * AS the Late Great Paul Harvey would have said, "And that's the way it is, Sunday, October 25, 2020."*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Glad your back and an excellent informative post IMO.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> letter to Congress Rep to get federal law enforcement to address the propane bomb rather than following state law which requires waiting for serious injury, property loss, or fatalities to address the issues. I do not believe the local fire department's investigators are capable of doing a valid forensic investigation. If they are they would have identified the code violation as an extreme risk for a residential neighborhoods.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Fantastic effort on how to bring a serious problem to a foreseeable problem. Keep speaking every little tidbit may help people to think about their surroundings. Yet we up against the video media "Fortnight" which uses a propane tank for fun…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> AS the Late Great Paul Harvey would have said, "And that's the way it is, Sunday, October 25, 2020."*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Glad your back and an excellent informative post IMO.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Wish there was an opportunity for a pleasant assessment. WA is preparing for election riots next week. ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> letter to Congress Rep to get federal law enforcement to address the propane bomb rather than following state law which requires waiting for serious injury, property loss, or fatalities to address the issues. I do not believe the local fire department's investigators are capable of doing a valid forensic investigation. If they are they would have identified the code violation as an extreme risk for a residential neighborhoods.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Fantastic effort on how to bring a serious problem to a foreseeable problem. Keep speaking every little tidbit may help people to think about their surroundings. Yet we up against the video media "Fortnight" which uses a propane tank for fun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Wish they only did that. They would not be an issue.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My memories a very young man with M-80's*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Several years ago there was a video on Youtube showing why you should not transport a propane tank on its side. The tank laying in the back of a pickup on a hot day exploded because the safety devices (pressure relief) does not work out of position. That is the issue here in an earthquake. The tanks stand on top the ground, top heavy without any requirements to secure them. In addition, to make sure the risks are maximized, the city allows barriers to contain any leak on 3 sides of the tank with prevailing winds maintaining the product and preventing diffusion 95% of the time on average. The first 10 days of the month were nice calm days so the maintenance rate was 99%. If propane is laying in the pool, the half-life is 14 days so it will take a bit over a month to dilute from the highest explosive concentration to below the lowest. That should provide plenty of opportunity for an explosion to occur. It is so volatile walking in the area the static generated by clothing can be the ignition source.

In 2006 there was a propane line located too close to a crawl space vent under a home in Wyoming. A block of ice slid off the neighbor's roof rupturing the line. The leaking propane settled underneath the house. The subsequent explosion injured a woman in her forties. She was disabled and will spend the rest of her life in a nursing home. Many of these home explosions are fatal and do structural damage up to 100 yards away.

Last year in Maine a firefighter was killed investigating the small of propane in the basement of a building. Several others were injured when the new building disappeared. It was only occupied for a week or 2 prior to disappearing. Sad to see such a tragedy. The source was an underground leak in damaged piping. They never did determine the ignition source, but the building has an electrical system and he was walking in it. He should have known better if properly trained.

Having been curious about why the human brain does what it does, I read psychological research articles. Unable to find a way to address this at city hall, I looked for the definition of "stupidity." I had always assumed it is a mental deficiency preventing the comprehension of fact. In psychology it is a willing, conscious decision to ignore fact. Since these are willing conscious decisions to accommodate this level of risk for the neighborhood, my case to law enforcement will be it is no accident. The properties and mitigation of petroleum products have been well known for over a century. Intentionally providing fuel for the disaster is first degree arson and homicide.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *My memories a very young man with M-80 s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 I played it a slightly bigger model.

When I was about 15 or 16, little bro (LB) and I were helping one of our uncles pick rock off his field. There were some big ones that we had to blow apart, too big to move. Unc decided to go to town. He left me in charge. Gave me a pocket full of blasting caps, fuse, a book of matches and box of dynamite. Most of the rocks were too big for us to move. They have been ripped up by big tractors with 30" ripper blades. They had worked too close to the surface and made farming very difficult. I was amazed that laying a stick of dynamite on a rock with a hand full of moist soil would break them into several smaller pieces. It got to be about milking time. We had plenty of dynamite left, so we blew the last few of the day to smithereens!! Our mother would have killed him if she had known what we were doing ;-)) I had no idea the blasting caps in my pocket could have easily blown my leg off.

One day we were blowing rock. Unc had lit a fuse and we all took off. After a few minutes, LB and I knew it should have gone off by now. Pretty soon, Unc asked if one of us wanted to go look in that hole and see what was going on? Neither of us thought we wanted to go. ;-)) After a few more minutes, Unc decided he'd go check it out. He headed toward the hole, but about half way there he started circling. He ended up approaching from the far side. He was tippy toeing, trying not to jar the ground I guess, just like the Sylvester used to do sneaking up on Tweety Bird. . He had his hands up in front of his chest in prefect Sylvester sneaking form. When he finally got there, he stepped down into the hole and relit the fuse.

Another day, a lava rock about the size of a basket ball flew at least a couple hundred feet almost straight up in the air. Unc and I had run down and hid behind his pickup truck. LB had run for the old Oliver tractor. As the rock started down, it was headed straight for the Oliver and LB! LB took off as hard as he could go! Unc said, " s%& fire!! That rock is going to land right on the Oliver!" We heard it clank on metal as it hit. We went over to access the damage. The rock was laying right at the back of the Oliver between the tires. We couldn't see any damage at all. It must have just hit the end of the draw bar and made the sound we heard. Luck break for Unc that time ;-))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You should write a book, Bob. Youve got some great stories to tell. Call it something like "Explosive Wilding Adventures in the Great State."

Spain Corona Update:

We arent in total lockdown-Yet! The central Gov extended the state of emergency for all of Spain, which gives them special powers till May, like forestalling the default on the National debt for a bit longer; maintaining the geo-gravitational forcefield over Spain to deflect the incoming Giant Meteor Woodbutcher was talking about a couple days ago, and sheparding threatening naval incursions into British territorial waters around Gibraltor; and shielding the Pandemic Experts who dont know what the heck they are doing from angry citizens.

Everyone, of course, wants the Giant Meteor to land in France.

And Gibraltor is Spanish territory which they want back, but the English stole it fare and square.

But seriously, the State of Emergency just means we arent to gather in groups larger than 6 at homes, there are curfews from 11pm to 6am and violators can be fined, no sitting at bars, gyms limited to 30% capacity, no more than 6 sitting at any one table in restaurants, movements between regions is restricted unless one has a valid reason.

It is now required for anyone flying to other EU countries to have a Corona test, and test negative before being allowed to travel. These tests are not cheap, and are not covered by health insurance, of course.

The President of the Balearic regional Gov got caught out Saturday night for being in a bar, drinking with some friends, past curfew - the bar should have closed at 11pm but didnt because a VIP was there disregarding the rules she imposed on everyone else.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Well I am home. My dawg is happy and so is the wife. Coming through RSW (airport) Ft myers, we noticed the bars where packed in the airport. I thought we are doomed.

TopMax and DW great story. a NJ Giant "JPP" had a 60m contract then was throwing M80s for fun and blew off half his hand.

He is with another team. Is that stupid? I think so.

I'm going to keep my distance from others for some time.

LBD nice review on the Bessey clamps. I have to go back and re read several times.

Golfing today. I'm wondering if I can start my exterior illumination.


----------



## rwe2156

The CDC put out a recommendation that asymptomatic people should not be tested. Since rescinded buy the same director who claimed a mask is better than a vaccine.

Forget the (numerous) scientific studies on the ineffectiveness of masks, look at the so-called outbreaks (which are simply + tests). If masks worked, shouldn't there be evidence?

All we should care about are hospitalizations & deaths. It has already been determined many COD' (cause of death) determinations by Drs are comorbidities. The data needs to be audited. CO gov Polis did that and determined 25% of COVID deaths were people dying WITH COVID, NOT FROM COVID. Big difference!

In medicine, there is a cause of death and a complication. They are not the same thing, but the rules have been thrown out with COVID. Don't believe me, read the CDC cause of death guidelines.

But, when hospitals are receiving money for COVID patients, you fill in the blanks.

FYI, yes I am a medical professional and I have a background in Microbiology. That doesn't make me right, just have a more informed opinion.

We need to immediately stop testing anyone and everyone - only those with symptoms. We need to stop attributing every death to COVID, we would return to sanity.

We need to stop masking children and stop the panic in the schools.

Areas are experiencing huge spikes in opioid deaths. Domestic & child abuse, depression, addiction and suicides will be right behind it. Maybe Trump is right the cure is worse than the disease.


----------



## pottz

> WB I was wondering the same thing. I didn t think we went over the top with anything to get shut down. DW I was thinking the same thing tonight haven t heard from Bob in a few days. Is Brian in lockdown?
> 
> A magician was working on a cruise ship in the Caribbean. The audience would be different each week, so the magician allowed himself to do the same tricks over and over again.
> There was only one problem: The captain's parrot saw the shows every week and began to understand what the magician did in every trick. Once he understood that, he started shouting in the middle of the show.
> "Look, it's not the same hat!" "Look, he's hiding the flowers under the table!" "Hey, why are all the cards the Ace of Spades?"
> The magician was furious but couldn't do anything, it was the captain's parrot after all.
> One day the ship had an accident and sank. The magician found himself on a piece of wood, in the middle of the ocean, and of course the parrot was by his side.
> They stared at each other with hate, but did not utter a word. This went on for several days.
> After a week the parrot finally said, "Okay, I give up. What'd you do with the boat?"
> 
> - corelz125


good one bud.


----------



## pottz

> Anybody have any idea why Cricket posted a warning?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *This will be my last warning*. *If you continue to violate our rules concerning respect for others*, I will close this thread and start locking down accounts. Life is too short for this.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> *Only those who are faultless have the right to pass judgment upon others (implying that no one is faultless and that, therefore, no one has such a right to pass judgment).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you guys want to help Pottz make 6,000? Pottz you need to take a break from the baseball game during the 7th inning stretch to give us guidance. You have worked hard and been lucky but I would like to know- have you quit and does that mean LBD is the patriarch?*
> 
> *Also, any comments on Cricket s new profile pic?*
> 
> *I like it *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw was out to dinner last night and didn't even see the game.as far as crickets new avatar it's fine i just dont want to see it on this thread,that means theres a problem.i think someone took offence to the religous banter and flagged us.just gotta use better judgement on topics i guess.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

No, Pottz, I think she reacted to an overheated post by the Duckmeister. Just guessing here, but I think the more "sexy" stuff we sometimes talk about here would get her dander up more so than the religious.

*Robert,* I am agreeing with ya for the most part. Unfortunately, there are many people who are unable to "fill in blanks," or simply cant be bothered.

It is mushroom hunting season here now, so families come out to our wild area and go up into the mountains with their baskets to find Ceps and Chanterelles, and the prized Saffron-Milk-Cap, then they have a picnic up there. It is just insane to see these people, who arent sick, all wearing masks as they are leaving their cars and heading towards the trails. It is like the fresh air is something evil and the dreaded Covid is just blanketed everywhere. I want to laugh at the absurdity of it all, but only manage to muster a groan.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NATIONAL DAY OF THE DEPLOYED-*










*
Many deployed troops leave their families behind to serve their country. They make the greatest sacrifices to keep their country secure. A few ways to recognize their services include:*

"Donate to a military organization like the USO. They support troops in the U.S. and overseas. The USO also provides support to the families before, during and after service.
Send care packages. Visit Support Out Troops to find out what and where to send care packages worldwide.
Locally, attend ceremonies honoring the military.
Volunteer your time and services to local military organizations. 
If you know a military family, ask what support they need. Needs vary by family. Some just need to hear from home and know they are in your thoughts.
Offer to support military personnel who have no family. They deploy with no one back home to send care packages or other support."


----------



## pottz

> *NATIONAL DAY OF THE DEPLOYED-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Many deployed troops leave their families behind to serve their country. They make the greatest sacrifices to keep their country secure. A few ways to recognize their services include:*
> 
> "Donate to a military organization like the USO. They support troops in the U.S. and overseas. The USO also provides support to the families before, during and after service.
> Send care packages. Visit Support Out Troops to find out what and where to send care packages worldwide.
> Locally, attend ceremonies honoring the military.
> Volunteer your time and services to local military organizations.
> If you know a military family, ask what support they need. Needs vary by family. Some just need to hear from home and know they are in your thoughts.
> Offer to support military personnel who have no family. They deploy with no one back home to send care packages or other support."
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1 i always thank every vet i meet,they give their life for country, better than what our country gives them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Yes my friend, while we are fightings our war, COVID with so many decisions on the correct way to proceed, they are serving fighting bullets, bombs, and COVID (i.e military staff who are being deployed)...
Let us give thanks to them…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Early on the big cry or goal was to flatten the curve because we do not wish to overload the medical system. So we locked down, somewhat, a little, or not at all in some places. Next the order came for "Essential" only people to be out. Fair enough, but quickly the argument came that fast food, bars etc etc were essential. Never mind the protest about being locked down, then the protest for and against BLM and all that mess. Add to that mix we had to deploy extra personnel to the field to deal with those people, thus hanging more people into the covid infection zone so to speak. And of course sports, where they fine teams and individuals for not wearing a mask while the teams play without mask in contact sports. Really? Oh they tested negative, because that has proven to be so accurate right?

I do not see this going away anytime soon. Simply we will have people that are immune, people that are asymptomatic, people that recover at home, people that recover in the hospital and those that die from the actual virus. Then those that die because they were already compromised by other conditions or are older. In time we may have a vaccine but even that has complications and hurdles to overcome.

Is it so hard for our leadership at any level to just be plain out honest and tell it like it is?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Synonymous: Fight Covid/ Fight Aging*
https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/10/no_author/synonymous-fight-covid-fight-aging/
Vitamin D and Zinc….
*
a good read…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> Is it so hard for our leadership at any level to just be plain out honest and tell it like it is?*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Thanks for the shout out- People hear this, then others say that…

You may want to comment on the above post on Deployment Day- you could add to our soldiers who are fighting bullets and COVID

OK us old guys- read this… COVID killing the old… *

https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/10/no_author/synonymous-fight-covid-fight-aging/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> You may want to comment on the above post on Deployment Day- you could add to our soldiers who are fighting bullets and COVID
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Still in, just different country. These days I am in Ukrainian Military.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Still in, just different country. These days I am in Ukrainian Militia.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Azov Battalion!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My mistake I meant to type military. OOPS. Unit I am in has unique skillset.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

More Corona Crazy:

Why dont the Amish wear masks or have Covid19 in their communities? Because they dont have TV´s.

If you muzzle a dog for eight hours a day, you could be charged with animal cruelty. Ok for humans, though.

Wearing of Masks decreases the risk of contacting viral pneumonia, and increases the risk of contacting bacterial pneumonia.

All viruses are negatively charged. All healthy cell membranes are negatively charged. Thus, the two naturally repel eachother. All Experts and Politicians are positively charged. See the problem?

Only 6 people are allowed to meet for Thansgiving, no more.
Only 30 people are allowed to attend a funeral, no more.
On November 26, We are having a funeral for our pet turkey. Refreshments will be provided. In lieu of flowers, please bring a side-dish or dessert.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You should write a book, Bob. Youve got some great stories to tell. Call it something like "Explosive Wilding Adventures in the Great State."
> 
> Spain Corona Update:
> 
> We arent in total lockdown-Yet! The central Gov extended the state of emergency for all of Spain, which gives them special powers till May, like forestalling the default on the National debt for a bit longer; maintaining the geo-gravitational forcefield over Spain to deflect the incoming Giant Meteor Woodbutcher was talking about a couple days ago, and sheparding threatening naval incursions into British territorial waters around Gibraltor; and shielding the Pandemic Experts who dont know what the heck they are doing from angry citizens.
> 
> Everyone, of course, wants the Giant Meteor to land in France.
> 
> And Gibraltor is Spanish territory which they want back, but the English stole it fare and square.
> 
> But seriously, the State of Emergency just means we arent to gather in groups larger than 6 at homes, there are curfews from 11pm to 6am and violators can be fined, no sitting at bars, gyms limited to 30% capacity, no more than 6 sitting at any one table in restaurants, movements between regions is restricted unless one has a valid reason.
> 
> It is now required for anyone flying to other EU countries to have a Corona test, and test negative before being allowed to travel. These tests are not cheap, and are not covered by health insurance, of course.
> 
> The President of the Balearic regional Gov got caught out Saturday night for being in a bar, drinking with some friends, past curfew - the bar should have closed at 11pm but didnt because a VIP was there disregarding the rules she imposed on everyone else.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Thanks Brian. I have thought about putting them all together into a book for kids and grandkids. My dad wrote a couple of them.

CBS reported a military test and one of the airlines cleaning is safer on the plane than most anywhere else. They use 4 cleaning agents including ultraviolet light to sterilize the plane. Not sure what the mask controversy is. They are not supposed to stop a person becoming infected, they are supposed to stop a person from infecting others. Most, I do not remember the %, infections are spread by a person without symptoms. The military test results were a passenger spread 180 million particles without a mask. With a mask .003% of the particles reached other passengers.

Our daughter in respiratory therapist. My wife made a couple hundred comfortable custom design masks for her and the crew in the hospital. She is with patients and other staff 3 to 5 12 hour shifts a week. She expected to get it but she and the crew have not. Not sure if the masks work for them, but they wear them and contain the bug inside the patients so far.

Before the virus my sister took her vacation flying across the country in October every year. If she did not wear one she got a bad cold or flu. 2018 she did not wear on the plane. She spent all but 3 days of her 2 weeks with her kids and grandkids in bed. October was probably a bad time to fly as Public School Disease is just getting a good foothold on the population about 6 or 7 weeks after school started.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WA has twice the national property crime rate. This should solve that issue. No reporting of legal crimes should cut the rate, eh? I am wonder about 3 things. 1 - Will insurance rates go so high homeowners will not be able to afford homeowners insurance forcing foreclosures? 2 - Will insurance companies pull out of WA? 3 - Will all homes and businesses have iron bars to protect them or will they be boarded up and covered with plywood?

SEATTLE & KING COUNTY move to Legalize Crime (copied from FW Commuity, A. Patrick). King County Department of Public defense is drafting legislation proposing legalization of all misdemeanors for those who claim to be mentally ill or suffer from poverty or substance use disorder in Seattle. This information can be found on the King County Public Defender Association website. See screenshots in the comments. Could this be the next countywide experiment alongside the legalization of possession of small amounts of meth and heroin?

https://changewashington.org/leadership-responsibility/loophole-effectively-legalizes-most-crime-in-seattle/?fbclid=IwAR2Mq_RH3Upm4VJuJZBl0wcI2T9OjmHhfbRSIOj5_1YUBOdkVgOt1gM9Stc


----------



## pottz

> More Corona Crazy:
> 
> Why dont the Amish wear masks or have Covid19 in their communities? Because they dont have TV´s.
> 
> If you muzzle a dog for eight hours a day, you could be charged with animal cruelty. Ok for humans, though.
> 
> Wearing of Masks decreases the risk of contacting viral pneumonia, and increases the risk of contacting bacterial pneumonia.
> 
> All viruses are negatively charged. All healthy cell membranes are negatively charged. Thus, the two naturally repel eachother. All Experts and Politicians are positively charged. See the problem?
> 
> Only 6 people are allowed to meet for Thansgiving, no more.
> Only 30 people are allowed to attend a funeral, no more.
> On November 26, We are having a funeral for our pet turkey. Refreshments will be provided. In lieu of flowers, please bring a side-dish or dessert.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


my condolences for your loss brian-hilarious.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*6 days to the election… no comment for I'll be watching Baseball World Series Game 6 tonight.*










*Baseball is in every way perfect; there are no flaws in the sport. Everything flows together perfectly. It is built around God's favorite shape, a diamond, and the rest is covered by the most incredible grass on the planet. *


----------



## corelz125

Bob, aged 92, and Mary, aged 89, were excited about their decision to get married. While out for a stroll to discuss the wedding, they passed a drug store. Bob suggested they go in.

Bob asked to speak to the pharmacist. He explained they're about to get married, and asked, "Do you sell heart medication?"

"Of course we do," the pharmacist replied.

"Medicine for rheumatism?"

"Definitely," he said.

"How about Viagra?"

"Of course."

"Medicine for memory problems, arthritis, jaundice?"

"Yes, the works."

"What about vitamins, sleeping pills, Geritol, antacids?"

"Absolutely."

"Do you sell wheelchairs and walkers?"

"All speeds and sizes."

"Good," Bob said to the pharmacist. "We'd like to register for our wedding gifts here, please.


----------



## corelz125

A man was walking down the street when he was accosted by a particularly dirty and shabby-looking homeless man who asked him for a couple of dollars for dinner.

The man took out his wallet, extracted ten dollars and asked, "If I give you this money, will you buy some beer with it instead of dinner?"

"No, I had to stop drinking years ago," the homeless man replied.

"Will you use it to gamble instead of buying food?" the man asked.

"No, I don't gamble," the homeless man said. "I need everything I can get just to stay alive."

"Will you spend this on greens fees at a golf course instead of food?" the man asked.

"Are you NUTS!" replied the homeless man. "I haven't played golf in 20years!"

"Will you spend the money on a woman in the red light district instead of food?" the man asked.

"What disease would I get for ten lousy bucks?" exclaimed the homeless man.

"Well," said the man, "I'm not going to give you the money. Instead, I'm going to take you home for a terrific dinner cooked by my wife."

The homeless man was astounded. "Won't your wife be furious with you for doing that? I know I'm dirty, and I probably smell pretty disgusting."

The man replied, "That's okay. It's important for her to see what a man looks like after he has given up beer, gambling, golf, and sex


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bob, aged 92, and Mary, aged 89, were excited about their decision to get married. While out for a stroll to discuss the wedding, they passed a drug store. Bob suggested they go in.
> 
> Bob asked to speak to the pharmacist. He explained they're about to get married, and asked, "Do you sell heart medication?"
> 
> "Of course we do," the pharmacist replied.
> 
> "Medicine for rheumatism?"
> 
> "Definitely," he said.
> 
> "How about Viagra?"
> 
> "Of course."
> 
> "Medicine for memory problems, arthritis, jaundice?"
> 
> "Yes, the works."
> 
> "What about vitamins, sleeping pills, Geritol, antacids?"
> 
> "Absolutely."
> 
> "Do you sell wheelchairs and walkers?"
> 
> "All speeds and sizes."
> 
> "Good," Bob said to the pharmacist. "We'd like to register for our wedding gifts here, please.
> 
> - corelz125


OK on the joke but you use names like Bob… I ask do you know TopMax's name is Bob… I suggest that you replace Bob with Pottz ( very similar to the Court Jokemeister lampooning the king- lol's )


----------



## corelz125

Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead, or real places or events is purely coincidental. This is a work of fiction. Any names or characters, businesses or places, events or incidents, are fictitious. Any resemblance to actual persons, living or dead, or actual events is purely coincidental

My disclaimer


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead, or real places or events is purely coincidental. This is a work of fiction. Any names or characters, businesses or places, events or incidents, are fictitious. Any resemblance to actual persons, living or dead, or actual events is purely coincidental
> 
> My disclaimer
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Peteybadboy

Things are heating up here. A member of the staff has covid. Apparently two people at a wine tasting have covid. My wife and I were at that wine tasting.

To be sure we are getting tested today. I have no symptoms.


----------



## MrWolfe

Best wishes Petey.
Seems like the therapeutics are much much more effective than just a few months ago. Still, sending prayers for you and your wife.
Jon


----------



## bigblockyeti

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Replace "fish" with *citizen* and "climb a tree" with *manage personal finances* or *accept accountability for its own actions*, then the problem becomes more apparent.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- You guys are in my prayers.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Without the guidance of the "Duck", any more animals seem to be doing some strange things…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Strange things, indeed. This guy might be drunk too, cant say for sure???


----------



## pottz

> A man was walking down the street when he was accosted by a particularly dirty and shabby-looking homeless man who asked him for a couple of dollars for dinner.
> 
> The man took out his wallet, extracted ten dollars and asked, "If I give you this money, will you buy some beer with it instead of dinner?"
> 
> "No, I had to stop drinking years ago," the homeless man replied.
> 
> "Will you use it to gamble instead of buying food?" the man asked.
> 
> "No, I don't gamble," the homeless man said. "I need everything I can get just to stay alive."
> 
> "Will you spend this on greens fees at a golf course instead of food?" the man asked.
> 
> "Are you NUTS!" replied the homeless man. "I haven't played golf in 20years!"
> 
> "Will you spend the money on a woman in the red light district instead of food?" the man asked.
> 
> "What disease would I get for ten lousy bucks?" exclaimed the homeless man.
> 
> "Well," said the man, "I'm not going to give you the money. Instead, I'm going to take you home for a terrific dinner cooked by my wife."
> 
> The homeless man was astounded. "Won't your wife be furious with you for doing that? I know I'm dirty, and I probably smell pretty disgusting."
> 
> The man replied, "That's okay. It's important for her to see what a man looks like after he has given up beer, gambling, golf, and sex
> 
> - corelz125


your on a roll buddy great stuff.


----------



## pottz

> Without the guidance of the "Duck", any more animals seem to be doing some strange things…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


if the duck had a dog thats it.


----------



## CTAmateurWW

First post here because i need some advice. I am trying to start my amateur woodworking up again and I am posting here because I need some advice. So I have all my gear and I am planning on starting basic Adirondack chairs. I got a template from rockler have some pine so I don't ruin good wood, but I have one problem. Because of COVID I don't have any access to masks and I also don't want to go out buying N95s when health care folks need them. A trades friend of mine pointed me to a mask called a KN95

Now here is my question for you learned folk.

1.) Are these legit and will they protect me from inhaling junk
2.) Have you guys heard of this. Supposedly they are Chinese, but I feel like that doesn't matter maybe because half the stuff in my house(TVs, computers, carpets) come from some asian country.

Let me know and again thank you in advance for answering if you have an answer !


----------



## DS

My dad always would say, there are three kinds of people in this world - those who make things happen, those who watch things happen, and those who say, "what's happening?".

I think maybe another kind of person goes on social media to talk about and complain about what's happening - I just got to incorporate that in a catchy, witty way into the original joke.

Update later… maybe.


----------



## Peteybadboy

CTAmateur,

KN95 is a mask that I wear on a plane for safer travel from covid. I also use in the woodshop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> CTAmateur,
> 
> KN95 is a mask that I wear on a plane for safer travel from covid. I also use in the woodshop.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


You should have worn one at the winetasting party… :>)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> More Corona Crazy:
> 
> If you muzzle a dog for eight hours a day, you could be charged with animal cruelty. Ok for humans, though.


That is cruel. Dogs do not sweat, they pant to cool. Humans sweat and stink to cool. Most humans should be muzzled at lest 16 hours a day ;-))



> Wearing of Masks decreases the risk of contacting viral pneumonia, and increases the risk of contacting bacterial pneumonia.


The current pandemic is viral. Mask up until bacteria takes center stage ;-)


> Only 6 people are allowed to meet for Thansgiving, no more.
> Only 30 people are allowed to attend a funeral, no more.
> On November 26, We are having a funeral for our pet turkey. Refreshments will be provided. In lieu of flowers, please bring a side-dish or dessert.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Sincere condolences. ;-)



> Bob, aged 92, and Mary, aged 89, were excited about their decision to get married. While out for a stroll to discuss the wedding, they passed a drug store. Bob suggested they go in.
> 
> Bob asked to speak to the pharmacist. He explained they're about to get married, and asked, "Do you sell heart medication?"
> 
> "Of course we do," the pharmacist replied.
> 
> "Medicine for rheumatism?"
> 
> "Definitely," he said.
> 
> "How about Viagra?"
> 
> "Of course."
> 
> "Medicine for memory problems, arthritis, jaundice?"
> 
> "Yes, the works."
> 
> "What about vitamins, sleeping pills, Geritol, antacids?"
> 
> "Absolutely."
> 
> "Do you sell wheelchairs and walkers?"
> 
> "All speeds and sizes."
> 
> "Good," Bob said to the pharmacist. "We'd like to register for our wedding gifts here, please.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> OK on the joke but you use names like Bob… I ask do you know TopMax s name is Bob… I suggest that you replace Bob with Pottz ( very similar to the Court Jokemeister lampooning the king- lol s )


No offence taken. I'll keep it in mind. May need to do that in 15 or 20 years ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> CTAmateur,
> 
> KN95 is a mask that I wear on a plane for safer travel from covid. I also use in the woodshop.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Good luck testing Petey! Looks like the KN95 does not have the relief valve like the 3M N95.


----------



## CTAmateurWW

- Peteybadboy
[/QUOTE]

Alright they arent that expensive so I will take a shot at them and just do some light sanding then see how I feel….not sure if that is a safe way to test, but oh well. I went through the links and it looks like NPPTL and NIOSH have tested them. Wish me luck lol. They have N95's, but no way am I paying 3 dollars a mask for something I am used to paying 70 cents for. Just my opinion.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have a few boxes of N95 masks I bought for ~$12 a few years ago and saw what they were selling for in March - May, I was very tempted to sell them for several thousand percent profit. I decided not to, I knew I might need them and I'm a firm believer in karma. They fit comfortably save for the elastic that goes behind your head and they have no gaps to my skin when wearing them correctly. I'm able to get several hours out of them when sanding and still get no nasty black boogers when I blow my nose or sneeze, I cannot say the same from almost every other mask I've worn when sanding.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Alright they arent that expensive so I will take a shot at them and just do some light sanding then see how I feel….not sure if that is a safe way to test, but oh well. I went through the links and it looks like NPPTL and NIOSH have tested them. Wish me luck lol. They have N95 s, but no way am I paying 3 dollars a mask for something I am used to paying 70 cents for. Just my opinion.
> 
> - CTAmateurWW


FWIW, I used cheapie construction dust masks sanding until I had a reaction for a wood, don't remember which species. I got N95 and did not have any more issues. A friend mentioned the same thing and told him to try N95. They worked for him too. Good luck,


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy during this Covid 19 thing, maybe too much time on my hands? This started when screwdriver drawer got jammed and had to take drawer above out to get the offending bent screwdriver out. Asked myself why do I need 70 screwdrivers? Thinned the herd then got on a tear about lets fix these other drawers while I am at it. Week later everything came out of finishing room and ready to be installed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Asked myself why do I need 70 screwdrivers?*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I have used air nailers since 1992- framing, finish, and staple fasteners. They all require an "air hose" and compressor both large and small. I just bought this-










*If I am going to die a woodworker and never have to use a "compressor/hose" to shoot nails - Then it has been a good life.*


----------



## pottz

> First post here because i need some advice. I am trying to start my amateur woodworking up again and I am posting here because I need some advice. So I have all my gear and I am planning on starting basic Adirondack chairs. I got a template from rockler have some pine so I don t ruin good wood, but I have one problem. Because of COVID I don t have any access to masks and I also don t want to go out buying N95s when health care folks need them. A trades friend of mine pointed me to a mask called a KN95
> 
> Now here is my question for you learned folk.
> 
> 1.) Are these legit and will they protect me from inhaling junk
> 2.) Have you guys heard of this. Supposedly they are Chinese, but I feel like that doesn t matter maybe because half the stuff in my house(TVs, computers, carpets) come from some asian country.
> 
> Let me know and again thank you in advance for answering if you have an answer !
> 
> - CTAmateurWW


listen man i smell spam so i hope im wrong and your just lost.this is a thread about corona virus and our experiences,you need to post this question in another forum thats appropriate.not trying to be an ass it's we get a lot of spammers and were kind of tiered.if your legit i say welcome if your not you wont have long.


----------



## pottz

> Been busy during this Covid 19 thing, maybe too much time on my hands? This started when screwdriver drawer got jammed and had to take drawer above out to get the offending bent screwdriver out. Asked myself why do I need 70 screwdrivers? Thinned the herd then got on a tear about lets fix these other drawers while I am at it. Week later everything came out of finishing room and ready to be installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


sweet setup wbbn,i know some will make fun of that but when you have that you'll wonder why you didn't sooner.thats organization at it's best.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125
> 
> OK on the joke but you use names like Bob… I ask do you know TopMax s name is Bob… I suggest that you replace Bob with Pottz ( very similar to the Court Jokemeister lampooning the king- lol s )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*
Clarification to TopMax: to reference Pottz in a joke then it should only be done by the official Jokemeister C125. *
Not by others for we have watched many episodes of the Game of Thrones and we know what happens…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> First post here because i need some advice. I am trying to start my amateur woodworking up again and I am posting here because I need some advice. So I have all my gear and I am planning on starting basic Adirondack chairs. I got a template from rockler have some pine so I don t ruin good wood, but I have one problem. Because of COVID I don t have any access to masks and I also don t want to go out buying N95s when health care folks need them. A trades friend of mine pointed me to a mask called a KN95
> 
> Now here is my question for you learned folk.
> 
> 1.) Are these legit and will they protect me from inhaling junk
> 2.) Have you guys heard of this. Supposedly they are Chinese, but I feel like that doesn t matter maybe because half the stuff in my house(TVs, computers, carpets) come from some asian country.
> 
> Let me know and again thank you in advance for answering if you have an answer !
> 
> - CTAmateurWW
> 
> listen man i smell spam so i hope im wrong and your just lost.this is a thread about corona virus and our experiences,you need to post this question in another forum thats appropriate.not trying to be an ass it s we get a lot of spammers and were kind of tiered.if your legit i say welcome if your not you wont have long.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125
> 
> OK on the joke but you use names like Bob… I ask do you know TopMax s name is Bob… I suggest that you replace Bob with Pottz ( very similar to the Court Jokemeister lampooning the king- lol s )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *
> Clarification to TopMax: to reference Pottz in a joke then it should only be done by the official Jokemeister C125. *
> Not by others for we have watched many episodes of the Game of Thrones and we know what happens…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ggod point dw,please clear all jockular references through c125 before posting to avoid the administration coming down on us,i for one have (a record) of offences here-LOL !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> sweet setup wbbn,i know some will make fun of that but when you have that you ll wonder why you didn t sooner.thats organization at it s best.
> 
> - pottz


Doesn't bother me, when I need something as you said I know right where it is. I probably spend as much time screwing around on shop projects as I do regular projects. Here's my take, I enjoy anytime in the shop to make sawdust. Very relaxing, a real get away from the world, time for me. Organization projects are many times much more challenging as far as mix matching items to get them into a set space available. Again, love the challenge. Should have a new organizer for my Forstner bits both standard and metric in a few days. Construction is complete, stained stuff tonight and will continue to do finish work for few days. Maybe not the top of the line Forstner bits but they were a gift from a friend and expanded my range greatly. Now the box they came in is pure junk. Close the drawer and they scatter from those cheesy holders.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Should have a new organizer for my Forstner bits both standard and metric in a few days. Construction is complete, stained stuff tonight and will continue to do finish work for few days. Maybe not the top of the line Forstner bits but they were a gift from a friend and expanded my range greatly. Now the box they came in is pure junk. Close the drawer and they scatter from those cheesy holders.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*
Sounds good but you may want to post on LJocks Projects- they need project posts*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Should have a new organizer for my Forstner bits both standard and metric in a few days. Construction is complete, stained stuff tonight and will continue to do finish work for few days. Maybe not the top of the line Forstner bits but they were a gift from a friend and expanded my range greatly. Now the box they came in is pure junk. Close the drawer and they scatter from those cheesy holders.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *
> Sounds good but you may want to post on LJocks Projects- they need project posts*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Will do, as soon as it gets completed. Been getting one a week done for awhile and I have others that are still in final phases of finishing. This having to go to work 5 days a week really eats into my available shop time. What I need is 5 days pay, 2 days work so I have 5 days in the shop. Or a rich relative to leave me a chunk of change, or maybe win the lottery. Get this pesky paying bills from limited funds every week demon off my back. LOL


----------



## pottz

> First post here because i need some advice. I am trying to start my amateur woodworking up again and I am posting here because I need some advice. So I have all my gear and I am planning on starting basic Adirondack chairs. I got a template from rockler have some pine so I don t ruin good wood, but I have one problem. Because of COVID I don t have any access to masks and I also don t want to go out buying N95s when health care folks need them. A trades friend of mine pointed me to a mask called a KN95
> 
> Now here is my question for you learned folk.
> 
> 1.) Are these legit and will they protect me from inhaling junk
> 2.) Have you guys heard of this. Supposedly they are Chinese, but I feel like that doesn t matter maybe because half the stuff in my house(TVs, computers, carpets) come from some asian country.
> 
> Let me know and again thank you in advance for answering if you have an answer !
> 
> - CTAmateurWW
> 
> listen man i smell spam so i hope im wrong and your just lost.this is a thread about corona virus and our experiences,you need to post this question in another forum thats appropriate.not trying to be an ass it s we get a lot of spammers and were kind of tiered.if your legit i say welcome if your not you wont have long.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i just finished sharpening it ! (evil grin)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

19-year-old man sentenced to 25 years for shooting, killing Florida K-9*










https://www.fox5ny.com/news/19-year-old-man-sentenced-to-25-years-for-shooting-killing-florida-k-9

*DLM- Dogs Lives Matter*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CC (CrazyCorona). Mayor was on TV today telling everyone to mask up, stay home and behave. Auburn's infection rate is over 8%, highest in the county, maybe the state, not sure.

SS (not Social Security, StupidSeattle). They have identified the black guy who killed a black 19 year old in Seattle at the CHOP police free demo zone. His parents are suing the City of Seattle for not maintaining law and order. That law suit is probably going to be before the same judge that will rule on the efforts of Seattle PD to maintain law and order. 10 to 1 odds the City of Seattle loses both cases! In WA the courts and laws are about professional equity activists raiding small business and gubbermint and generating the maximum number of billable hours for attorneys. I knew a guy that was divorcing his wife. They agreed on everything. When they got in front of the judge he refused to seal the deal. He ate their $$e$ out for coming before him without attorneys. The got attorneys and agreed on everything. When they got to court, those 2 b&$t%#d$ starting arguing about everything. They ended up having to go back to court 2 or 3 more times to generate billable hours.

Our daughter was going to adopt her step son. She got the paper work and when she went in to file it, they said she had missed a step in the process. She told the clerk she followed the directions exactly. They told her you just have to know that you have to do the step in the process not in the directions she did not know about. They would not process the adoption and would not return the filing fees.

Not sure if this is the step that she missed. My barber had a motorcycle accident that her boyfriend caused on purpose. She got an atty to sue him. When he got ready to file he told her to come and see how the system works. She went. They went to several locations in the courthouse to file the suit. One was an unmarked door on a floor separate from the others. He told her this is why people have trouble filing themselves. Nobody but attys know they have to go into the unmarked door to do part of the process.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW,

We did wear a mask into the room (wine tasting), however when you get to the magic corona proof table you can take off your mask and be fine. We should have the results of our testing in a few days. Meanwhile I am avoiding other humans as much as possible.

Topmax - yes no relief valve. United said you can't wear a mask with a relief valve. What does the airline think happens to your breath with any mask? Somehow it stays inside you?

Meanwhile I screwed up with the domino so many times I can't tell you. Lucky for me I can plug the mistakes and re mortis. Lucky for me those mistake will never be seen.

Time to walk the dawg. It's finally light here at 7:40 am. DLS comes in a few days. Fla voted DLS no more and takes place in 2 years. Not sure why or what that means.

Have a great day


----------



## rwe2156

Rigamortise - a woodworking joint found in furniture made in the capital of Latvia.


----------



## pottz

> DW,
> 
> We did wear a mask into the room (wine tasting), however when you get to the magic corona proof table you can take off your mask and be fine. We should have the results of our testing in a few days. Meanwhile I am avoiding other humans as much as possible.
> 
> Topmax - yes no relief valve. United said you can t wear a mask with a relief valve. What does the airline think happens to your breath with any mask? Somehow it stays inside you?
> 
> Meanwhile I screwed up with the domino so many times I can t tell you. Lucky for me I can plug the mistakes and re mortis. Lucky for me those mistake will never be seen.
> 
> Time to walk the dawg. It s finally light here at 7:40 am. DLS comes in a few days. Fla voted DLS no more and takes place in 2 years. Not sure why or what that means.
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> - Peteybadboy


we voted for year round dls in california two years ago still hasn't gone into effect,the politician that got it on the ballot has been dragging his feet saying he needs to talk more to his constituents.it was voted in favor by 60% so what the hell more is needed,just someone that will do their job and finish the process.and they wonder why a lot of people dont bother to vote.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topmax - yes no relief valve. United said you can t wear a mask with a relief valve. What does the airline think happens to your breath with any mask? Somehow it stays inside you?
> 
> Time to walk the dawg. It s finally light here at 7:40 am. DLS comes in a few days. Fla voted DLS no more and takes place in 2 years. Not sure why or what that means.
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I have no idea what the airlines think other than than they must think it gets out of the masks. They claim to be using a 4 step sterilization process in addition to having the highest level of air filtration available. Why would they be doing that if the masks contained breath inside the passengers?

Our daughter has been working on the patients every week since this started. She hasn't got it yet. She wears masks and blames them for not getting it. We just do what she says.

WA voted to stay on DLS year round. Congress has to approve that and since Congress does not agree on anything except making things worse, I expect they will probably at a couple more stages of DLS. Something along the lines of additional transitions; ie, 1/2 hour changes 6 weeks before the full hour kicks in ;-))

News reports Boeing laying off another 100,000. The one, two punch killing 346 ignoring safety standards just before the virus ended air travel was a stupid thing to do, eh?


----------



## corelz125

There was this Christian lady that had to do a lot of traveling for her business so she did a lot of flying.

But flying made her nervous so she always took her Bible along with her to read and it helped relax her.

One time she was sitting next to a man.

When he saw her pull out her Bible he gave a little chuckle and went back to what he was doing.

After a while, he turned to her and asked: "You don't really believe all that stuff in there do you?"

The lady replied "Of course I do. It is the Bible."

He said "Well what about that guy that was swallowed by that whale?

She replied "Oh, Jonah. Yes, I believe that, it is in the Bible."

He asked, "Well, how do you suppose he survived all that time inside the whale?"

The lady said "Well I don't really know. I guess when I get to heaven I will ask him."

"What if he isn't in heaven?" the man asked sarcastically.

"Then you can ask him." replied the lady.


----------



## corelz125

An elderly gentleman was on his deathbed as his wife and three children and nurse stood close by.

Then he spoke:

"Bill, you take the Beverly Hills houses.

"Mary, you take the offices in the Center Center.

"Debra, the apartments over the L.A. Plaza are yours.

"To my dear wife, take all the residential buildings near downtown."

The nurse was really impressed. She said, "Your husband must have been quite a man, amassing so much property to leave to all of you."

And the wife responded, "What property? … the schmuck had a paper route


----------



## corelz125




----------



## corelz125

I'm looking for that same deal wbbn my company isn't on board with the same plan though. I'll even take working 5 days from 7 am to 1pm for a 40 hour check I think that's fair. DLM


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

"Which ear were the hurtful words spoken in to?" LOLOL

You are on a roll tonight 125!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

We have a customer that is a real #$&*$#@. Always takes people's coffee right off your toolbox and walks away. Caught him last time and reamed him about stealing and all I got was, I am the customer I am always right.

Well mr always right came in today. Had a little surprise for him. Got a extra coffe cup at QT and a lid and filled it up with some 5W30. Put the lid on it and left on my box. Sure enough he comes eyeballing it. Hid my coffee in microwave. He waited till I was not in sight then grabbed the cup. I came up and asked him where did you get that. He laughs and says your box and takes a big swallow.

YUP, that was fun!! Spit that all over and went to tell boss I had poisoned him. Boss comes out and asks what is up. I pointed to the opposite side of the cup, which said 5W30 oil. Explained we used it to top off the oil in shop forklift. AND added, "Maybe don't steal people's stuff.

yeah, mr %^&$ won't be taking my coffee anymore.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Woodbutch,

I think you got that guy good.

Topmax the Boeing news is real bad. Hertz moved down hear from NJ to avoid their high taxes, then began "fixing" the books, then Covid hits and they go bankrupt. Also in a weird coincidence, just before announcing for some reason they moved about a 1000 cars to a field by the airport (during dry season) and then a huge fire burned up all the cars. I have always used Avis.


----------



## corelz125

That guy got what he deserved. Nice fall back with the writing on the cup. There's another version of the hurt feelings report but probably would of got us shut down if I posted that one.


----------



## pottz

man i missed it last night you were killin it with those jokes corelz and a good lesson from wbbn.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Summary from yesterday-*



> Topmax - yes no relief valve. United said you can t wear a mask with a relief valve. What does the airline think happens to your breath with any mask? Somehow it stays inside you?
> Time to walk the dawg. It s finally light here at 7:40 am. DLS comes in a few days. Fla voted DLS no more and takes place in 2 years. Not sure why or what that means.
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> I have no idea what the airlines think other than than they must think it gets out of the masks. They claim to be using a 4 step sterilization process in addition to having the highest level of air filtration available. Why would they be doing that if the masks contained breath inside the passengers?
> 
> Our daughter has been working on the patients every week since this started. She hasn t got it yet. She wears masks and blames them for not getting it. We just do what she says.
> 
> WA voted to stay on DLS year round. Congress has to approve that and since Congress does not agree on anything except making things worse, I expect they will probably at a couple more stages of DLS. Something along the lines of additional transitions; ie, 1/2 hour changes 6 weeks before the full hour kicks in ;-))
> 
> News reports Boeing laying off another 100,000. The one, two punch killing 346 ignoring safety standards just before the virus ended air travel was a stupid thing to do, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
Good info on the masks on the plane-- TopMax as well good info… + 1 to both of you*

*JokeMeister CR125*- from experience as a former general contractor let me give you a clue…
20 years ago while working in various retirement communities when we came across something that was long gone or as an aside "dead"- we expressed the issue without using the word *"dead or gone" 
*



> An elderly gentleman* was on his deathbed* as his wife and three children and nurse stood close by.
> 
> Then he spoke:
> 
> - corelz125





> man i missed it last night you were killin it with those jokes corelz and a good lesson from wbbn.
> 
> - pottz


Yesterday-










Today-


----------



## corelz125

A woman named Jill stood up at her church's Testimony Meeting one Sunday morning, took the microphone from one of the church ushers, and bared her soul to the enrapt congregation:

"I want to tell you about the awful accident that my husband, Jim, has suffered this past month. He was riding his Harley, lost control, ran off the highway and hit a tree. He was rushed to the hospital, and could have died, but thank the Lord, all he suffered was a broken scrotum."

The congregation gasped in horror. The men in the congregation were obviously uneasy and writhed in their seats.

"Jim has been in terrible pain all month since the accident. He has trouble breathing. He has trouble swallowing his food. He can hardly lift anything, he's in so much pain, and he has missed work because of it. He can't lift our children up to hold them and give them the personal love that they need. Worst of all, we can no longer cuddle and have intimate relations. He is in constant pain, a pain so terrible that our love life has all but slipped away into oblivion. I would like to ask you all in the congregation to pray for Jim, and pray for us, that his broken scrotum will soon heal and be as good as new.

A dull murmur erupted within the congregation as the full impact of this terrible accident sank in, and the men in the congregation were visibly shaken up with the thought that, "There but for the grace of God go I."

Then, as the murmuring settled down, a lone figure stood up in midst of the congregation, worked his way up to the pulpit, obviously in pain, adjusted the microphone to his liking, then leaned over and said to the congregation:

"My name is Jim, and I have only one word for my wife, Jill. That word is: sternum."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*ha ha *lame IMO- a few days to our presidential election. Dude- take the chance and post the Mohammad joke pic…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good one corelz125 ;-))


----------



## pottz

> *ha ha *lame IMO- a few days to our presidential election. Dude- take the chance and post the Mohammad joke pic…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry c125 but i gotta go with dw on this,weak buddy….......(sighhh)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Probably not too far away ;-( My flag is upside down at half mast. Mourning the end of America.


----------



## Peteybadboy

TopMax, fix that flag. Don't give up.


----------



## Peteybadboy

BTW,

My test came back negative.

Anyone else get up at 4am? Dawg wakes me up, then he goes to sleep.

I think it will be a good day today.

Be safe. Maybe make something today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- Good news on the test results ( up at 3:45 am )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Happy Halloween… reminder we are on probation here at Corona Crazy*


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW

good one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 this is a good example of humor in years past- wit


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TopMax, fix that flag. Don t give up.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I'm not giving up. Upside down is a distress signal. People need to understand it is time to get their heads out of their ultimate shaded area, especially here in the Seattle area with crimes of necessity and drug addiction promotion. Half mast is mourning for the American Dream that vanished a couple 3 decades ago. If enough people get extracted we can rebuild.


----------



## corelz125

A blonde had just totaled her car in a horrific accident. Miraculously, she managed to pry herself from the wreckage without a scratch and was applying fresh lipstick when the state trooper arrived.

"My God!" the trooper gasped. "Your car looks like an accordion that was stomped on by an elephant. Are you OK ma'am?"

"Yes, officer, I'm just fine." the blonde chirped.

"Well, how in the world did this happen?" the officer asked as he surveyed the wrecked car.

"Officer, it was the strangest thing!" the blonde began. I was driving along this road when from out of nowhere this TREE pops up in front of me. So I swerved to the right, and there was another tree! I swerved to the left and there was ANOTHER tree! I served to the right and there was another tree! I swerved to the left and there was…"

"Uh, ma'am?", the officer said, cutting her off, "There isn't a tree on this road for 30 miles. That was your air freshener swinging back and forth."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A blonde had just totaled her car in a horrific accident. Miraculously, she managed to pry herself from the wreckage without a scratch and was applying fresh lipstick when the state trooper arrived.
> 
> "My God!" the trooper gasped. "Your car looks like an accordion that was stomped on by an elephant. Are you OK ma'am?"
> 
> "Yes, officer, I'm just fine." the blonde chirped.
> 
> "Well, how in the world did this happen?" the officer asked as he surveyed the wrecked car.
> 
> "Officer, it was the strangest thing!" the blonde began. I was driving along this road when from out of nowhere this TREE pops up in front of me. So I swerved to the right, and there was another tree! I swerved to the left and there was ANOTHER tree! I served to the right and there was another tree! I swerved to the left and there was…"
> 
> "Uh, ma'am?", the officer said, cutting her off, "There isn't a tree on this road for 30 miles. That was your air freshener swinging back and forth."
> 
> - corelz125


+1 and this is why you are the "Jokemeister"

Ps to Pottz


----------



## pottz

love it dw,happy halloween guys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> TopMax, fix that flag. Don t give up.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> I m not giving up. Upside down is a distress signal. People need to understand it is time to get their heads out of their ultimate shaded area, especially here in the Seattle area with crimes of necessity and drug addiction promotion. Half mast is mourning for the American Dream that vanished a couple 3 decades ago. If enough people get extracted we can rebuild.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
Sean Connery: James Bond actor dies aged 90*










All societies rise and fall no different for the United States of America. And in all societies, there are good times and bad and "change"... a quote that I like to use "in any lifestyle no transitions are painless…".

I would also compliment us, probationers on the "refrain" on negative posts… keep the formation tight… In a few days we'll know more.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Be careful, hunting season is open.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Be careful, hunting season is open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bit off topic but I have been off this site for couple years so catch me up. What happened?? We had 7 projects posted today and that is it? Something new or has this been a trend for awhile? What everybody quit making stuff? Myself I have been busy. Looked through my files and I have 39 projects completed last 23 months.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bit off topic but I have been off this site for couple years so catch me up. What happened?? We had 7 projects posted today and that is it? Something new or has this been a trend for awhile? What everybody quit making stuff? Myself I have been busy. Looked through my files and I have 39 projects completed last 23 months.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


It seemed to drop as the virus started. Shortage of masks for sanding, maybe?

The US hit 100 k per day. Is that Crazy enuf for Corona or do we need more?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Dude the Pottz is out on a Saturday-










Office hours M- Fri…

AND you can always post here for there are people here 24/7


----------



## pottz

> Be careful, hunting season is open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


never trust a *"duck"*


----------



## pottz

> Bit off topic but I have been off this site for couple years so catch me up. What happened?? We had 7 projects posted today and that is it? Something new or has this been a trend for awhile? What everybody quit making stuff? Myself I have been busy. Looked through my files and I have 39 projects completed last 23 months.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah it's been sadly declining,maybe guys would rather watch others make things than do it themselves ?


----------



## pottz

> Dude the Pottz is out on a Saturday-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office hours M- Fri…
> 
> AND you can always post here for there are people here 24/7
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im always here dw i just sometimes lurk in the shadows preying upon the the weak and innocent !!!! if i look at who's online right now im not showing up,lets me stay stealth.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Dude the Pottz is out on a Saturday-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office hours M- Fri…
> 
> AND you can always post here for there are people here 24/7
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> im always here dw i just sometimes lurk in the shadows preying upon the the weak and innocent !!!! if i look at who s online right now im not showing up,lets me stay stealth.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No Tricks or Treats here. Never has been many. Street with a blind curve and normal speeders is too dangerous for kids after dark.

Looks like a race between Seattle and San Francisco to see who can destroy their city first.

"Business leaders say the retail sector has been the target of organized retail crime.

"We've seen the attorney general break up an $8 million crime ring around CVS and Walgreens," said Cheng. "Those are major franchises. So, they can afford to take significant losses. But, if you're a small business and facing that kind of theft and property crime there's no buffer there. That will send you straight over the cliff."

This marks the third Walgreens to close its doors in the city in the last year.

Business leaders say because of their size of those stores there are few retailers who can go in and replace them, so when they close, they often sit vacant for years and act as a drag on the neighborhood."

https://www.ktvu.com/news/closure-of-another-san-francisco-walgreens-possibly-over-shoplifting

If vaccine is developed there won't be a delivery system left in SF ;-( Drug stores gone.


----------



## pottz

it's just pathetic how these politicians are destroying these once vibrant and beautiful cities bob,when will people wake up and say enough,in 3 days we'll see if there is any common sense left.we can only pray.


----------



## dbeck

I guess i am getting old, common sense was actually common when i was young. Now not so much.
Maybe there are more like me out there that have no camera or experience with it and then would have no clue about how to post a pic let alone how to get it upright(seems to be complex taking a pic getting it magically to the computer then on here to some of us we have no clue ) Yes it is true….i lack motivation to learn it and have doubt any photo i would take would not make my stuff look worst than it does 
edit: the line about common sense is not a shot at anyone here, when i read it i thought it sounded like it might be.


----------



## pottz

welcome to the corona crazy dbeck,i hear what your sayin im getting a little old myself.i too struggle with this tech world we live in,kids 10 years old know more about this crap than i do.dont feel bad at least here if you need some help there's always somebody that has the answer.hope you chime in more,it's always a party on CC.


----------



## dbeck

Thanks for the welcome potz. I have been following this thread since it started since i dont have media( had to give up tv, radio, news etc for lower stress levels). I have my woodwork and metal work to keep me busy. When things went nuts this year i started reading this to let me get a feel of what is happening out there. It seems on woodworking sites there are more people similiar to me so i enjoy hearing your thoughts. Thanks to all of you who contribute regularly and make it something worth reading.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

welcome aboard dbeck,

I was inspired by my 3 yo grandson to become tech savvy. He wanted to play a game on Gma's computer. I told him I did not know how to turn it on. He said I do Gpa. I told him to go ahead. He started it up, found his game and started playing. I decided if a 3 yo can do it, I can ;-)) Good thing I did. A few years after that the company I subcontracted to the most would not accept a paper invoice. Everything online. A couple more years and they would not send a paper check.

I did energy management systems connected to a main frame when the industry was in its infancy. My kid and a friend had our computer running all night playing a game. I thought that was not good for it. Unnecessary wear and tear. I mentioned it to a technician who did the energy management startup and programming. He told me there are very few people who can write programs that will interface between 2 computers. The kid and pal were writing programs trying to beat the other computer. I told them to go ahead and do it. Might be another Bill Gates in the making ;-)

Almost time to set the clock back. Then I can go to bed.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Welcome dbeck, what part of the world are you living in?

I'm in s/w Fla. Snow birds returning (they don't seem to know there is a pandemic going on).

Today it's boys vs. girls in golf, then dinner cards Boy's vs. girls in cards as well. And yes drinking.

I also noticed the lack of projects. I'm working on two tables and learning the domino. Motivation is low for some reason. I'm retired so I work in the shop when I want to.

I did finish 4 charcuterie boards for the children's hospital auction. They look like my others so I did not post those boards.

Have a great day


----------



## dbeck

Thanks topamax and petey. I am actually tech savy in someways and not in others, i have built my pcs for example and can mod a video game to crazy levels but i know little to nothing of photography and dont even have a camera. A few years back i tried to learn and finally got a few pics on this thing to post then i didnt do it and now i have no clue again. I have wanted to take pics of my stuff here but simply put i am to picky and never happy with my photos.
I am in illinois(and worse than just illinois my town is the butthole of illinois as well) We had not seen the sun in weeks it seemed until yesterday and i was starting to wonder if the sun had the virus. I am one of the folks at higher risk so i have been in hiding it feels like forever. I have really enjoyed reading what is happening all over here in the forum such a wide variety of thoughts on everything. Thank god in a few days the election will be over.
I have used the time to work on my biggest three projects finally, well just on the first one still. Has been a multiyear thing and now am making good progress. I hope all out there have been able to use this time.


----------



## dbeck

Awww.. golf.. how i miss that game. I had a driving range on the way to work so i stopped most mornings for an hour and hit balls and chipped. I think i miss that as much as the course. Our courses are either nearly unplayable or full of snobs but we had two about an hour away that are amazing, Blue Needles and Saybrook, anyone from around here may know of them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This meme is tame compared to me yesterday trying to figure out how to transfer pics from an Android to Windows 10! The language that I used would have been flagged…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Firing Line with William F. Buckley Jr.: Is the World Funny? with Groucho Marx*






*I ain't easy being the Jokemeister…*


----------



## bandit571

For something funny to watch, and still be wood working related….dial up "Busy Bodies" from Laurel & Hardy…..might just be worth the effort to look up….( I haven't the slightest idea about posting a video on this site..)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Laurel & Hardy Busy Bodies*


----------



## corelz125

All my pics are either from my phone or tablet. I don't even know where my digital camera went. During April there was a big increase in projects but then it slowed down. Maybe the price of lumber sky rocketing has something to do with it. Or for me our job being shut down for 5 weeks meant they will use that as an excuse to work overtime. There should be a black duck in that pic that has him written all over it. Not one trick or treater at my house. Now I just have to find where my wife hid the candy.


----------



## corelz125

A mother and a baby camel were talking one day when the baby camel asked, "Mom, why do we have these huge three-toed feet?"
The mother replied, "Well son when we trek across the desert, our toes will help us stay on top of the soft sand."
Two minutes later the young camel asked, "Mom, why do we have these long eyelashes?"
They are there to keep the sand out of our eyes on the trips through the desert," the mother said.
"Mom, why have we got these great big humps on our back?"
"They are there to help us store water for our long treks across the desert, so we can go without drinking for long periods of time."
"So we have huge feet to stop us from sinking, long eyelashes to keep the sand out of our eyes, and these humps to store water."
"Yes dear," said the mother.
"So why are we in the San Diego Zoo?"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A mother and a baby camel were talking one day when the baby camel asked, "Mom, why do we have these huge three-toed feet?"
> The mother replied, "Well son when we trek across the desert, our toes will help us stay on top of the soft sand."
> Two minutes later the young camel asked, "Mom, why do we have these long eyelashes?"
> They are there to keep the sand out of our eyes on the trips through the desert," the mother said.
> "Mom, why have we got these great big humps on our back?"
> "They are there to help us store water for our long treks across the desert, so we can go without drinking for long periods of time."
> 
> "So we have huge feet to stop us from sinking, long eyelashes to keep the sand out of our eyes, and these humps to store water."
> "Yes dear," said the mother.
> "So why are we in the San Diego Zoo?"
> 
> - corelz125


+1


----------



## bandit571

Doing my part, about posting a Project..



























Just a Tool Box…corners use a double lap Blind Dovetail….


----------



## Peteybadboy

dbeck,

I grew up in N. NJ in a town like Mayberry. Woods to build tree houses in lakes to skate on in winter. Dupont dumping cancer causing chemicals. (google The Acid Brook Pompton Lakes NJ) . Swimming in the rivers w sewage, getting awful ear aches. Such good memories! If you are looking for Butthole towns NJ has more that a few. ha!

Great beaches, and more that a few farms, some of the best tomatoes, and sweet corn you will have taste. We always had a vegetable garden. (my job was to till and amend the soil.) NJ is the Garden state for a reason.

Shot 83 today, not good. We do the match of cards with the ladies for low ball per hole over drinks. Men up 12 to 9 for the year.


----------



## pottz

> All my pics are either from my phone or tablet. I don t even know where my digital camera went. During April there was a big increase in projects but then it slowed down. Maybe the price of lumber sky rocketing has something to do with it. Or for me our job being shut down for 5 weeks meant they will use that as an excuse to work overtime. There should be a black duck in that pic that has him written all over it. Not one trick or treater at my house. Now I just have to find where my wife hid the candy.
> 
> - corelz125


construction lumber yes but hardwood prices here in socal are about the same,i guess when everyone was at home they got all there projects completed.my list is getting short but it always seems to refill,havn't run out in the last 40 years.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Doing my part, about posting a Project..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a Tool Box…corners use a double lap Blind Dovetail….
> 
> - bandit571


*I went to post a comment but I am on Bandits block list- his choice as some of us do the same. Many of you see him post on Corona Crazy in support of this forum and maybe you may want to go to the project and give him a shoutout…*

*I may have been left out but I am protected…*


----------



## pottz

i guess you rubbed him the wrong dw.hey he had me blocked once too,so i said bandit why are you blocking me,and then he unblocked me,no explanation but im free again-lol.maybe when he reads this he'll reach out to you and explain?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Many may know of "Mr. Ron" he has a post regarding hurricane Zeta and the hardship that he is facing… 
Come on C.Crazy jocks give a shoutout…

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/311798#reply-5336560


----------



## corelz125

I read his post I lost power for days when hurricane Sandy hit. No electric sucks


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Trump or Biden? What about the telemarketers swindling the elderly?*

https://ktar.com/story/3666927/2-arizonans-among-60-people-charged-in-300m-telemarketing-scam/

"Unfortunately, we live in a world where fraudsters are willing to take advantage of seniors, who are often trusting and polite. It's my hope that this prosecution is a call for vigilance and caution,"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I read his post I lost power for days when hurricane Sandy hit. No electric sucks
> 
> - corelz125


Then post a response to him… even if it is a joke…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Posted for experiences when we lose power…*
*
Please share your experience.*


----------



## bandit571

The high (40+mph) winds today has ripped the top of the "Shed-in-a-Box"'s roof in half…1/2 laying on either side of the frame….front( with the door) and back are still attached….

30s right now…still windier than a Senator….little white balls of ice trying to act as snow flurries….can I go and hibernate until spring?

Last couple of times we've lost power….was because a squirrel wanted to play with that fuse at the power pole's top…the one that connects the lines to the transformer…..first was a fried squirrel treat for the local cats..second ones was a smoky one….3 tom cats were fighting over that one….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

tone it down my Caption… your post will bring the crickets… and then this will be over.
We need a TopMax post!!!


----------



## pottz

> tone it down my Caption… your post will bring the crickets… and then this will be over.
> We need a TopMax post!!!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i started this tread and ill die with it if needed,when we cant speak freely then it's a sad day in america.if lj's is going to be a sensored forum maybe it's time to shut it down too ? how much freedom of speech are you willing to give up dw? peace jocks,never forgo freedom for anothers agenda.when we cant speak our minds whats the point of this forum ?


----------



## pottz

let me ask you dw,do you think topmax would "tone" it down,hell no he'd turn it up!!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

If you thought 2020 was bad, 2021 is going to be much worse.

If you thought 2020 was good, 2021 is going to be much better.


----------



## dbeck

In my area they are saying gorgeous weather for the big ol election. Two days and its all done… yay A while ago i had STRONG feelings about the outcome,, now just wanting it over with no matter. Let the fallout begin, i found a hiding place and as long as i keep my head down i may be fine lol Any guesses when lumber and such can be purchased again? Dang cant even get tools anymore it seems, most of what i have looked at lately are sold out. I did get my xmas gift however, shiny new richter chisel set and i am very impressed. The only ones i prefer are my old marples i inherited and maybe the old stanley stubbys as well.


----------



## rwe2156

Just a stupid question - if masks worked, then why is England locking down again?

They've had a mask mandate for months.


----------



## pottz

> Just a stupid question - if masks worked, then why is England locking down again?
> 
> They ve had a mask mandate for months.
> 
> - Robert


ask biden he thinks masks are the answer,gonna make us all wear one and get rid of the virus ?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Just a stupid question - if masks worked, then why is England locking down again?
> 
> They ve had a mask mandate for months.
> 
> - Robert


It is the same in Spain, in Italy, in Belgium, in Poland, and in Czech Republic-which was one of the first countries where everyone wore masks, and they were like, see, we are so great, we better than everybody else, and NOW, they are one of the worst in Europe as far as "cases" go. If you believe the numbers they throw at us, that is!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*TopMax please post soon…*










*People are worried about Trump or Biden - Mask or no Mask - Mandates yet civil unrest - COVID19*

Unless there is a vaccination for it then Corona Crazy will continue…

Here is an example of why we must protect the 2n Amendment-"Gun stores in Michigan are being "cleaned out" by people buying firearms for the first time over fears that there could be massive civil unrest following tomorrow's presidential election."

https://www.infowars.com/posts/michigan-gun-stores-cleaned-out-over-fears-about-election-unrest/

*The prudent person should be concerned about the 2nd Amendment…*








*
Here is a prototype of a project in the works…*









*Remember to keep your powder dry and muzzle-loaded…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> let me ask you dw,do you think topmax would "tone" it down,hell no he d turn it up!!!
> 
> - pottz


Yes, he does in a logical, methodical manner and posts what he defends… similar to Sgt. Joe Friday "just the facts Mam…" 
My concern is for the continuation of Corona Crazy for it is a fantastic way C.C Woodworkers to share their thoughts- while following LumberJocks guidelines. Just a comment- is it possible for Ad Min to block Pottz and yet let Corona Crazy continue? Pottz you remember the Lion Dog and his exit… To think that the Duck could be King!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Off topic but had a mishap last night. We had heavy winds. Went to exit shop. Opened door grabbed my coffee and wham. Door whacked me in the head. Saw stars circling galaxies around a unicorn.

Figures! Nice knot on my head this morning. But tender. And still went to work.

LOL


----------



## pottz

> let me ask you dw,do you think topmax would "tone" it down,hell no he d turn it up!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yes, he does in a logical, methodical manner and posts what he defends… similar to Sgt. Joe Friday "just the facts Mam…"
> My concern is for the continuation of Corona Crazy for it is a fantastic way C.C Woodworkers to share their thoughts- while following LumberJocks guidelines. Just a comment- is it possible for Ad Min to block Pottz and yet let Corona Crazy continue? Pottz you remember the Lion Dog and his exit… To think that the Duck could be King!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes i could be blocked,been there and done it-lol. yeah lion dog went out with a bang,directly challenging cricket,but i dont think he cared -he knew his fate!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Now on to emotions… Sophia Loren*

*Sophia Loren on Her Triumphant Return to Movies With Netflix's 'The Life Ahead'*









*
as a lad, she was more important than a woodworking tool!*


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW,

Ann Margaret. But I also see it w Sophia.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW,
> 
> Ann Margaret. But I also see it w Sophia.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I would love to see Pottz's pinup girl? Any guesses?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

For classic beauty and poise, my choice:


----------



## Cricket

> tone it down my Caption… your post will bring the crickets… and then this will be over.
> We need a TopMax post!!!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i started this tread and ill die with it if needed,when we cant speak freely then it s a sad day in america.if lj s is going to be a sensored forum maybe it s time to shut it down too ? how much freedom of speech are you willing to give up dw? peace jocks,never forgo freedom for anothers agenda.when we cant speak our minds whats the point of this forum ?
> 
> - pottz


*Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*

Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.

But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks.com and I get to choose where that line is drawn.

If you are trying to test my limits, let me know, because you have reached them.


----------



## pottz

fully understood cricket not trying to challenge you in any way,i do appreciate this form and what you do.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*tone it down my Caption… *

I am embarrassed about the spelling error Captain, not Caption.

The good news is we do not have the "Duck" as our Captian


----------



## pottz

also too those that found my suicide pill joke distasteful i deeply apologize if i offended you.it was not meant to be in anyway serious.


----------



## corelz125

Plenty of mask mandates but people still don't wear them and wear the wrong ones. I did leave a comment on Mr. Ron's thread. It was serious.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and remember to visit the Lumber Jock project page and give them some support.*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just a stupid question - if masks worked, then why is England locking down again?
> 
> They ve had a mask mandate for months.
> 
> - Robert
> 
> It is the same in Spain, in Italy, in Belgium, in Poland, and in Czech Republic-which was one of the first countries where everyone wore masks, and they were like, see, we are so great, we better than everybody else, and NOW, they are one of the worst in Europe as far as "cases" go. If you believe the numbers they throw at us, that is!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Masks plus discipline get results. 
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=ALeKk03g66uW1eQfp7aSVrgX5Nd8hakdcQ%3A1604374771472&source=hp&ei=89CgX5_zGcOq0PEPw8mKsA0&q=vietnam+covid&oq=vietman+&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQARgDMgoIABCxAxDJAxAKMgQIABAKMgcIABCxAxAKMgcIABCxAxAKMgQIABAKMgoILhDHARCvARAKMgcIABCxAxAKMgcIABCxAxAKMgoIABCxAxCDARAKMgcIABCxAxAKOgQIIxAnOgQIABBDOgkIIxAnEEYQ-QE6BwgAEMkDEEM6CAguELEDEIMBOgQIABADOgQILhBDOgUIABCxAzoICAAQsQMQgwE6BQguELEDOgoILhCxAxBDEJMCOgcIABCxAxBDOgoIABCxAxCDARBDOgIIADoICC4QxwEQowI6BwguELEDEApQgA5YzyBgsERoAHAAeACAAZABiAHfBpIBAzMuNZgBAKABAaoBB2d3cy13aXo&sclient=psy-ab


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *TopMax please post soon…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I probably will not be on as much. We are looking for a house.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Latest CC project, needed these forstner bits organized and the box they came in can in no way be called effective or user friendly. As these are SAE red stain was in order. When I get done with work toolbox project I will make the one for metric bits and use blue dye.










Work toolbox socket organizer in progress. Outgrew old smaller drawer, moving things to larger drawer.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Just a stupid question - if masks worked, then why is England locking down again?
> 
> They ve had a mask mandate for months.
> 
> - Robert


Because you only need 1 idiot that wont wear it because of "his rights"...

I don't care if people don'r care about their individual protection (mask)... but while there's a chance it may protect me from others, I will insist on *my rights*... wear *your bloody mask*, that hopefully will protect *ME and mine* from *your* indiscretions!

Hell, sorry *C*, I just can't keep my beak shut…

Good luck *America* with tomorrow… you bloodywell need it!


----------



## Peteybadboy

It's going to be a long day. My guess we won't know election results for 10 days to 2 weeks.

Mean while a cold front blew in. it's 50 degrees. It was 80 something yesterday.


----------



## TravisH

> It s going to be a long day. My guess we won t know election results for 10 days to 2 weeks.
> 
> Mean while a cold front blew in. it s 50 degrees. It was 80 something yesterday.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


We will know the results tonight one way or the other. I suspect it won't be that close as "swing" states aren't going to align again. Trump will never let it drop and will be bemoaning how the election was stolen from him until he dies. He will spend a lot of effort trying to discount votes and texting comments about how the DOJ needs to investigate this or that, how the Supreme Court ruled wrong, illegal votes, etc..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I will go out on a limb and predict Trump wins by a greater EC margin than did Reagan. If I am wrong, I will eat my, ehhemm, lunch, and yours too. I hope yours is roast beef, me likes roast beef.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*With this forum under probation- Mentioning personal thoughts on Trump or Biden will be an open invitation of nasty opinions that won't go well.*

There is so much more to share than those 2 candidates for instance -










to paraphrase- opinions on a presidential candidate are similar to an *ass#$le * everyone has one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just a stupid question - if masks worked, then why is England locking down again?
> 
> They ve had a mask mandate for months.
> 
> - Robert
> 
> Because you only need 1 idiot that wont wear it because of "his rights"...
> 
> I don t care if people don r care about their individual protection (mask)... but while there s a chance it may protect me from others, I will insist on *my rights*... wear *your bloody mask*, that hopefully will protect *ME and mine* from *your* indiscretions!
> 
> Hell, sorry *C*, I just can t keep my beak shut…
> 
> *Good luck *America* with tomorrow… you bloodywell need it!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Very well stated…. IMO this is an important topic during this COVID crisis to Mask or not Mask, regardless this virus is alive and deadly. The only thing that I would change is "Good luck" to"God bless" America.


----------



## pottz

> *TopMax please post soon…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I probably will not be on as much. We are looking for a house.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


bob you throwin in the towel and getting out,or are you staying in the same area ?


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah that should do the trick ;-o


----------



## pottz

> I will go out on a limb and predict Trump wins by a greater EC margin than did Reagan. If I am wrong, I will eat my, ehhemm, lunch, and yours too. I hope yours is roast beef, me likes roast beef.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


man i hope your hungry brian,a win maybe,landslide i dont think so.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... The only thing that I would change is "Good luck" to"God bless" America…
> - Desert Woodworker


I think *Dad* has gone *metric* and left you guys to whom he prays to… *God's God* may hear your pleas. He did whisper over a glass of vino that he has a sense of humor and is sitting back chortling at the outcome.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ... The only thing that I would change is "Good luck" to"God bless" America…
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> I think *Dad* has gone *metric* and left you guys to whom he prays to… *God s God* may hear your pleas. He did whisper over a glass of vino that *he has a sense of humor and is sitting back chortling at the outcome.*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*
Under those feathers is a good Duck- yes to sitting back and chortling… "Thy will be done." *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Any thoughts on sharing what you are doing while we wait for the election results? *

*Are there any LLock members saying that they will renounce their American citizenship and leave, should their guy lose?*










*Are there any LJock members pondering our growing national debt?*










*For ME it is understanding COVID. How not to get it, who could give to me and so on. Until there is a vaccination, COVID wins November 3, 2020.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> *Any thoughts on sharing what you are doing while we wait for the election results? *
> 
> *Are there any LLock members saying that they will renounce their American citizenship and leave, should their guy lose?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are there any LJock members pondering our growing national debt?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For ME it is understanding COVID. How not to get it, who could give to me and so on. Until there is a vaccination, COVID wins November 3, 2020.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


people say that but how many will do it ?


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


the beagle has cast her vote but she's not saying !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> the beagle has cast her vote but she s not saying !
> 
> - pottz


*+1 but where is Top Max moving to and the propane tanks…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I am not the Jokemeister- but why not one from the past…






This is what people watched during life yesterday… Today "News Media… 24/7"


----------



## pottz

> I am not the Jokemeister- but why not one from the past…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what people watched during life yesterday… Today "News Media… 24/7"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1 he was one of the greats


----------



## MrWolfe




----------



## pottz

> - MrWolfe


love it great idea ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Busy day, today…









Busy, busy, BUSY…









Starting on a Blanket Chest Project….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*You guys are the best!*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> the beagle has cast her vote but she s not saying !
> 
> - pottz


Hell… 1 vote for the duck might be considered inconclusive by some….


> *Any thoughts on sharing what you are doing while we wait for the election results? *
> - Desert Woodworker


Just hanging around,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I am not the Jokemeister- but why not one from the past…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> +1 he was one of the greats
> 
> - pottz


I'll give my +1 to *C125*... some may be corny, but he drives the corn truck hen no one is prepared to take the wheel…
******************** *125* don't let the missus know about it… yours… mine is glad about the man crush!



> - MrWolfe


*Wolfe*... a used mask is better than none… just ask my *ex*'s newbie.










Bout bloody time the missus made you pull your weight (is it heavy?) and clean up…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in from the shop. Been working on this #3 plate for specialty sockets for work toolbox. Took some time to map out where everything would fit best. Then make all the holes and get them nice and smooth.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *TopMax please post soon…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I probably will not be on as much. We are looking for a house.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> bob you throwin in the towel and getting out,or are you staying in the same area ?
> 
> - pottz


No, not giving up. Time to face reality.

Crime quotes from Nextdoor:

"Unfortunately you have to make sure NOTHING is in your car. I mean NOTHING! Not even an empty plastic bag. If they see something that COULD potentially have something worth their while, they will break in. Its sick but unfortunately what we have to deal with in today's world"

" Car break-ins are happening so commonly in our area that we now tell anybody visiting our house not to leave anything in their car-anything. That's how sad the crime rate is in Kent… when you have to warn your visitors in front of your own house To leave their glove compartment open so the thieves see there's nothing hiding"

Not that bad in our driveway yet, but within a couple miles on both sides and north. South is a 75 foot high cliff and 6 lane highway to cross; a reasonably good barrier. When the Cascadia quake hits, these looters will be joined by the starving masses who do nothing to prepare. That will make the C-19 crisis look like a Sunday School picnic.

We will be moving to urban sprawl. A more rural area with higher sanity. Probably an acre or 2 lot size. Not too far from the kids.

On the propane barriers issue; I contacted the author of a forensic engineering course asking about barriers and pooling in the course. It doesn't teach anything about it. He is on the National Fire Protection Assn technical committee that writes and reviews the code on a 3 year cycle. He suggested I contact the chairman offering a "Public Input proposal with clarifying language that you feel is needed to better allow the reader of the code to apply it"*

"6.4.5.1 Structures such as fire walls, fences, earth or concrete barriers, and other similar structures shall not be permitted* around or over installed nonrefrigerated containers unless specifically allowed.
• "6.4.5.2 Structures *partially enclosing containers shall be permitted if designed in accordance with a sound fire protection analysis.*
• "A.6.4.5 The presence of such *structures can create significant hazards,* such as the following:
(1) *Pocketing of escaping gas*
(2) Interference with application of cooling water by fire departments
(3) *Redirection of flames against containers*
(4) Impeding the egress of personnel in an emergency"

I am at a loss to simplify that. Anyone passing through junior high hearing Bill Nye the science guy on the way to their college degrees should understand that, eh? Kind of reminds me of my mother, an accomplished RN who established Home Health and the rehab department at the local hospital and was instrumental starting one of the early Meals on Wheels programs. Nurses Training was changed to a 4 year degree. She said now they don't know anything and we have to train them. Most think they will sit on their hind ends telling everyone else what to do. That pretty well sums of the situation with the city employees with their degrees; sitting on their hind ends doing desk top analyses telling everyone what to do, but they were never trained. Too bad they missed out on training.

The installation is over 80% enclosed with prevailing wind maintaining any leak over 95% of the time. Obviously the city and fire department are not capable of *" a sound fire protection analysis"*. If they are, they would address the violation. Since they refuse or are not capable, they will not be able to do a proper forensic analysis of any event. That could be a very serious impact on the recovery of the neighborhood. Structural damage beyond repair out to 100 yards is a common occurrence in propane explosions, Asset recovery and compensation for serious injury and wrongful death could be negatively impacted. There was a woman in her forties injured in Wyoming in a 2006 explosion. She was disabled and will spend the rest of her life in a nursing home. Do you think the city will budget for that sort of issue caused by their stupidity? (Ignorance is easily fixed.) These are serious violations they are accommodating.

The concrete wall built without footing or embedded foundation that did not even meet wind load was built in 2010. Troubleshooting and identifying problems with industrial and electrical systems in a few minutes or hours rather than a few days or weeks or not at all is hard on some egos sometimes. That previous experience with vindictive engineers and an occasional electrician cautioned me to not get a structural evaluation until after I retired. It is too easy to anonymously sabotage a business online these days.

I waited until 2015; retired 2014. The magnitude 8 quake in Nepal inspired me to do something before disaster struck here. I had originally thought they had just made a silly mistake. NO, it is policy to accommodate violation by developers looking to save a buck. Subsequently, they ignore fire code with tree canopies within 2 feet of the house to assure it burns in a brush fire. Accommodate the propane barriers maximizing the risk of any leak. They allow the view of traffic to be blocked on an arterial road with occasional 60 mph speeders maximizing risk of life altering injury or fatality.

Looking to psychological research to find an avenue to address their accommodation of disaster, we find ignorance is easily addressed through education. Stupidity is a willful and conscious decision to ignore facts. People are vindictive because they enjoy it. Milgram's experiment in the 1960s demonstrates 2/3 of us are capable of torture and killing. Many psychologists love to pick it apart, but they cannot agree on an alternative conclusion. It is consistent with archeological evidence of ******************** Sapiens capacity for unnecessary violence being a significant factor in the extinction of Neathanderthals. Of course we see it in management practices; Boeing sacrificing 346 as well as Pacific Gas and Electric sacrificing over 100 ignoring safety standards accommodating greed.

Attorneys and my homeowners insurance advised notifying the owner and city to provide compensation for negligent destruction. They say it will be an advantage for any survivors or hires. The attorneys say WA courts allow cities to ignore codes and laws. An attorney reviewed the notification letter. I asked if the notification letters would be more effective coming from him. He said he did not have the expertise to write the letter. It is obvious the city and fire department do not have the expertise to read it or they are too psychologically fragile to address the issues; ie, vindictive. Documenting the situation for legal action is very labor intensive. Consultants say I have it well documented, the meteorological and seismic issues are beyond their field of expertise, they say the efforts are commendable and wish me luck. The Propane Research and Safety Council have no educational materials for the city and fire department to explain the hazards of propane pooling behind barriers. They say most cities enforce the Propane Code NFPA 58. They seem to be at a loss for words. BATF and FBI should have jurisdiction over negligence, fraud and arson, but WA is already at war with the Trump Administration over their right to ignore law and order expanding crime driving well established businesses out of Seattle and accommodating crimes of necessity to support drug addiction. The chances of any federal legal action to protect the citizens and homes within a 300 yard diameter circle are slim. If Biden wins, pack instinct will prevail ending safety actions against a blue city administration. The blue state legislators, gubberner and a$$&&&e general claim to not have any jurisdiction. The gubberner suspended the death penalty for capital crimes. Should our mayor extend the same courtesy to taxpayers without criminal records by suspending the death penalty accommodating greed?

As Einstein said, "If I were given one hour to save the planet, I would spend 59 minutes defining the problem and one minute resolving it." My 59 minutes are gone. The solution is obvious.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"*Protesters take to the streets in Seattle*
Demonstrators have taken to the streets in Seattle, where police have closed ramps to Interstate 5 and warned against groups blocking traffic."

Results not deciding the prez race yet. Not sure what they are protesting. Practicing? Maybe protesting how close it is?


----------



## Peteybadboy

TopMax,

Your post reminds me of "no radio" signs posted in cars in NYC during the 80s.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> "*Protesters take to the streets in Seattle*
> Demonstrators have taken to the streets in Seattle, where police have closed ramps to Interstate 5 and warned against groups blocking traffic."
> 
> Results not deciding the prez race yet. Not sure what they are protesting. Practicing? Maybe protesting how close it is?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That sounds about right. If they defund the police will that give free reign to the Bogdan Vechirko's out there that are trying to keep the roadways clear?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TopMax,
> 
> Your post reminds me of "no radio" signs posted in cars in NYC during the 80s.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Kinda lost me there. ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*In New York City, car stereo theft used to be so common that people would put "No radio" signs in their cars as a notice to potential criminals*









*
This led to people having removable radios installed in which they would remove their radio when locking up their car.*

Top Max good choice to move to a place where you and your family feel safe…


----------



## pottz

> *In New York City, car stereo theft used to be so common that people would put "No radio" signs in their cars as a notice to potential criminals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This led to people having removable radios installed in which they would remove their radio when locking up their car.*
> 
> Top Max good choice to move to a place where you and your family feel safe…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> *In New York City, car stereo theft used to be so common that people would put "No radio" signs in their cars as a notice to potential criminals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This led to people having removable radios installed in which they would remove their radio when locking up their car.*
> 
> Top Max good choice to move to a place where you and your family feel safe…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


flash back i remember those plug in radios.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Decades-Long Quest to Design a Car Stereo That Can't Be Stolen*










https://www.vice.com/en/article/qkjmgq/the-decades-long-quest-to-design-a-car-stereo-that-cant-be-stolen


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *In New York City, car stereo theft used to be so common that people would put "No radio" signs in their cars as a notice to potential criminals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This led to people having removable radios installed in which they would remove their radio when locking up their car.*
> 
> Top Max good choice to move to a place where you and your family feel safe…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A Topamax moment! The sides of that crap were supposed to be gone in 2 weeks. I am approaching 2 decades. Here a couple hours later there is no question as to what that statement meant ;-( Sometimes I will spell a common word and have no idea how to spell it. Sometimes Google will make a good guess and sometimes it is lost too. Sometimes it will be correct and I don't know it. An hour or 2 later cognition is back to normal.

Double check side effects for all meds! The Physician's Desk Reference was a complete and accurate reference. Mom's copy from about 2002 +/- had all the sides I suffered but did not mention the German's documenting severe psychotic reactions in about 1% of patients in the early 90s. The last edition I saw a couple 3 years later had about half of my side effects removed. I assume big pharma did that. I have always wondered how many doctors use the PDR. The only one that really ever warned me of a serious side effect was my dentist. When they put me on Vivactil for migraine prevention, he said it may cause tooth decay. 6 months later I had 23 cavities! When I told neurologist, he put me on Topamax. The rest is history. I'm sure he never owned a PDR, he didn't ever follow the manufacturer's instructions, double dosed me and denied Topamax could be the problem. I would have been better off without teeth than being on Topamax. When that idiot ask me to hold my arm out straight so he could check blood pressure, I should have got up and walked out. Remember if it is strong enough to help it is also strong enough to damage ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "*Protesters take to the streets in Seattle*
> Demonstrators have taken to the streets in Seattle, where police have closed ramps to Interstate 5 and warned against groups blocking traffic."
> 
> Results not deciding the prez race yet. Not sure what they are protesting. Practicing? Maybe protesting how close it is?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That sounds about right. If they defund the police will that give free reign to the Bogdan Vechirko s out there that are trying to keep the roadways clear?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


If they keep the roadways clear that should reduce climate change. All those vehicles emit a lot more carbon idling on the freeways than moving normally.


----------



## Peteybadboy

TopMax,

Police in WA say leave nothing in the cars. In the 80's in NYC the junkies where stealing radio's out of cars. People had custom radio's that you can take out and take with you. So that the cars did not get smashed windows, you would post a no radio sign in the window.

DW I see you beat me to the explanation.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Full Measure hosted by investigative journalist Sharyl Attkisson broadcast at 9:30 a.m. Eastern Time Sundays will be reporting on 15,000 businesses that have moved out of California this coming Sunday. Looks like the solid blue line is taking a toll ;-((

Maybe a requirement for politicians to have owned and operated a business and signed the front sides of paychecks for, say, a minimum of 5 years could save middle class jobs?


----------



## pottz

> Full Measure hosted by investigative journalist Sharyl Attkisson broadcast at 9:30 a.m. Eastern Time Sundays will be reporting on 15,000 businesses that have moved out of California this coming Sunday. Looks like the solid blue line is taking a toll ;-((
> 
> Maybe a requirement for politicians to have owned and operated a business and signed the front sides of paychecks for, say, a minimum of 5 years could save middle class jobs?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i agree most career politicians probably never had a real job or ran a business.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TopMax,
> 
> Police in WA say leave nothing in the cars. In the 80 s in NYC the junkies where stealing radio s out of cars. People had custom radio s that you can take out and take with you. So that the cars did not get smashed windows, you would post a no radio sign in the window.
> 
> DW I see you beat me to the explanation.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I know they say that, but it is not very practical for service work or contractors. I used to have a CB radio that was designed for removal. In 1863 vigilantes in eastern ID and MT established justice. It developed into a rule of law system in the 20th century. History repeats itself. I wonder how close we are to full circle?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Are we starting the run on Toilet Paper?* took this pic a few hours ago.


----------



## pottz

.








- DesertWoodworker
[/QUOTE]



> *Are we starting the run on Toilet Paper?* took this pic a few hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


yeah wife was at the market this morning,no water,and a lot of canned goods out.people are fearing the worst once the winner is declared,we'll see.this crazy year hasn't lost steam yet.


----------



## corelz125

A boy is selling fish on a corner. To get his customers' attention, he is yelling, "Dam fish for sale! Get your dam fish here!"

A pastor hears this and asks, "Why are you calling them 'dam fish.'" The boy responds, "Because I caught these fish at the local dam."

The pastor buys a couple fish, takes them home to his wife, and asks her to cook the dam fish.

The wife responds surprised, "I didn't know it was acceptable for a preacher to speak that way." He explains to her why they are dam fish.

Later at the dinner table, he asks his son to pass the dam fish. He responds, "That's the spirit, Dad! Now pass the f*cking potatoes!"


----------



## corelz125

A duck hunter was out enjoying a nice morning on the marsh when he decided to take a leak behind a tree.

He walked over to a tree and propped up his gun. Just then a gust of wind blew and knocked the gun over, to the hunter's horror, it discharged, shooting him in the genitals. Fortunately for him, some hunters nearby heard his scream and called an ambulance.

Several hours later, lying in a hospital bed he was approached by his doctor.

"Well sir, I have some good news and some bad news. Which would you like to hear first?"

"Tell me the good news first, please," said the hunter.

"Well, the good news is that you are going to be OK. The damage was local to your groin, there was very little internal damage, and we were able to remove all of the buckshot."

"What's the bad news then?' asked the hunter.

"The bad news is that there was some pretty extensive buckshot damage done to your penis. I'm going to have to refer you to my brother."

"Oh no, I mean, at least I'm alright, I feared the worst. I guess it could be worse,' the hunter replied. 'Is your brother a plastic surgeon?"

"Not exactly…' answered the doctor delicately. 'He's a flute player in the local symphony. He's going to teach you where to put your fingers so you don't piss all over the bathroom.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I'll not repost the above 3 Jokes- Crass, filth, and I hope that Crickett does not shut us down.*

Try to delete and write Crickett an apology

Ps- to post a duck hunter joke after LBD came back early from migration


----------



## pottz

> A boy is selling fish on a corner. To get his customers' attention, he is yelling, "Dam fish for sale! Get your dam fish here!"
> 
> A pastor hears this and asks, "Why are you calling them 'dam fish. " The boy responds, "Because I caught these fish at the local dam."
> 
> The pastor buys a couple fish, takes them home to his wife, and asks her to cook the dam fish.
> 
> The wife responds surprised, "I didn't know it was acceptable for a preacher to speak that way." He explains to her why they are dam fish.
> 
> Later at the dinner table, he asks his son to pass the dam fish. He responds, "That's the spirit, Dad! Now pass the f*cking potatoes!"
> 
> - corelz125


hilarious joke miester,but be careful,you know what happened to me ;-O


----------



## pottz

> Cinderella was now 75 years old. After a fulfilling life with the now passed-away Prince, she happily sat upon her rocking chair, watching the world go by from her front porch, with a cat called Alan for companionship. One sunny afternoon, out of nowhere, appeared the Fairy Godmother. Cinderella said: "Fairy Godmother, what are you doing here after all these years?"
> 
> The Fairy Godmother replied: "Well, Cinderella, as you have lived a good, wholesome life since we last met, I have decided to grant you three wishes. Is there anything for which your heart still yearns?"
> 
> Cinderella was overjoyed, and after some thoughtful consideration, almost under her breath, she uttered her first wish:
> "I wish I was wealthy beyond comprehension."
> 
> Instantly, her rocking chair was turned into solid gold. Cinderella was stunned. Alan, her old faithful cat, jumped off her lap and scampered to the edge of the porch, quivering with fear.
> 
> Cinderella said: "Oh thank you, Fairy Godmother!"
> 
> The Fairy Godmother replied: "It's the least I can do. What does your heart desire for your second wish?"
> 
> Cinderella looked down at her frail body and said: "I wish I were young and full of the beauty of youth again."
> 
> At once, her wish became reality, and her beautiful youthful visage returned. Cinderella felt stirrings inside her that had been dormant for years. And long forgotten vigor and vitality began to course through her very soul.
> 
> Then the Fairy Godmother again spoke: "You have one more wish, what will you have?"
> 
> Cinderella looked over to the frightened cat in the corner and said: "I wish you to transform Alan my old cat into a beautiful and handsome young man."
> 
> Magically, Alan suddenly underwent a fundamental change in his biological make-up, that, when complete, he stood before her a boy so beautiful - the likes of which neither she nor the world had ever seen - so fair indeed that birds began to fall from the sky at his feet.
> 
> The Fairy Godmother again spoke: "Congratulations, Cinderella. Enjoy your new life!" And, with a blazing shock of bright blue electricity, she was gone. For a few eerie moments, Alan and Cinderella looked into each other's eyes. Cinderella sat, breathless, gazing at the most stunningly perfect boy she had ever seen.
> 
> Then Alan walked over to Cinderella, who sat transfixed in her rocking chair, and held her close in his strong, youthful arms. He leaned in close to her ear, whispered, blowing her golden hair with his warm breath:
> 
> "I bet you regret having me neutered now, don't you?"
> 
> - corelz125


now thats why your the joke meister.your smokin tonight buddy.


----------



## pottz

> A duck hunter was out enjoying a nice morning on the marsh when he decided to take a leak behind a tree.
> 
> He walked over to a tree and propped up his gun. Just then a gust of wind blew and knocked the gun over, to the hunter's horror, it discharged, shooting him in the genitals. Fortunately for him, some hunters nearby heard his scream and called an ambulance.
> 
> Several hours later, lying in a hospital bed he was approached by his doctor.
> 
> "Well sir, I have some good news and some bad news. Which would you like to hear first?"
> 
> "Tell me the good news first, please," said the hunter.
> 
> "Well, the good news is that you are going to be OK. The damage was local to your groin, there was very little internal damage, and we were able to remove all of the buckshot."
> 
> "What's the bad news then?' asked the hunter.
> 
> "The bad news is that there was some pretty extensive buckshot damage done to your penis. I'm going to have to refer you to my brother."
> 
> "Oh no, I mean, at least I'm alright, I feared the worst. I guess it could be worse,' the hunter replied. 'Is your brother a plastic surgeon?"
> 
> "Not exactly…' answered the doctor delicately. 'He's a flute player in the local symphony. He's going to teach you where to put your fingers so you don't piss all over the bathroom.
> 
> - corelz125


oh man i skipped over this one,LMAO!


----------



## pottz

> *I ll not repost the above 3 Jokes- Crass, filth, and I hope that Crickett does not shut us down.*
> 
> Try to delete and write Crickett an apology
> 
> Ps- to post a duck hunter joke after LBD came back early from migration
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


and funny as hell.please guys take it in the manner it was intended-it's called humor and we need all we can get.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Should C.C. end, then always remember Pottz and Jokemeister. and Pottz not heeding the Moderators warning 2times- and 2 apologies from him to Crickett… The sanctioned crass humor from Pottz- is why I ask for a leadership change is needed if it not too late Corona Crazy Crazy has Crickets limits- Pottz I ask for you to take a "leave" step back and think about what this forum has done for thousands. I am going to post this but in the morning, then we shall see. (and maybe the president of the United States of America)

Goodbye dirges-

Old:






New:


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW I see you beat me to the explanation.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


My initial response was for our guy TopMax IMO some confusion I detected. Show someone a pic and it will help trigger a thought or memory. Your post was a statement and IMO a teaser. (needed more description)

Petey you are my favorite here-


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Police in WA say leave nothing in the cars…
> - Peteybadboy


Crap… I went to drive off this morning and realised I took the steering wheel out a few days ago… now I don't know where I hid it.

My latest take in trying to be *human*... after one missing plastic tub, I added another line to the *Free lemons* message… 








Just hoping people can read and it doesn't turn out to be a lemon.


----------



## pottz

> Should C.C. end, then always remember Pottz and Jokemeister. and Pottz not heeding the Moderators warning 2times- and 2 apologies from him to Crickett… The sanctioned crass humor from Pottz- is why I ask for a leadership change is needed if it not too late Corona Crazy Crazy has Crickets limits- Pottz I ask for you to take a "leave" step back and think about what this forum has done for thousands. I am going to post this but in the morning, then we shall see. (and maybe the president of the United States of America)
> 
> Goodbye dirges-
> 
> Old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw i think ive heeded the warnings what have i said thats offensive tonight,laughing at corelz jokes ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ...this crazy year hasn't *lost steam* yet.
> - pottz


Winters approaching *Yankeeland*, so don't urinate in snow and create more steam.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *
> Sean Connery: James Bond actor dies aged 90*


Didn't miss the news, however, did miss this post…

All I can add is that I bloody well hope I look that good if I die at 90.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Played cards with some *friends* (I can still afford to buy them, just) today… played my *tump* but got out *biden*.

If I was a dog, I'd worry about playing *euker*.

Hows your poker face?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bond should be holding a Martini. What's up w that glass?

Stuck at home waiting on the A/C repair guys (who are terrible at fixing things). Should be here in a few min.

Duck I'm sure I don't have a poker face.

Looks like a storm is heading our way from Central America. I had hurricane shutters put on everything, and have a house generator. Stocked up we should be fine.

Disney released pictures of their new robot "gaze" more than a little creepy.

Should I dove tail by hand or get out my big honking porter cable dove tail jig? Just 3 drawers to do. I must admit I feel a little peer pressure (from LJ) to do more hand work. Not really but a little.

My dawg is staring at me so I gotta go.

Have a good day,


----------



## pottz

> Bond should be holding a Martini. What s up w that glass?
> 
> Stuck at home waiting on the A/C repair guys (who are terrible at fixing things). Should be here in a few min.
> 
> Duck I m sure I don t have a poker face.
> 
> Looks like a storm is heading our way from Central America. I had hurricane shutters put on everything, and have a house generator. Stocked up we should be fine.
> 
> Disney released pictures of their new robot "gaze" more than a little creepy.
> 
> Should I dove tail by hand or get out my big honking porter cable dove tail jig? Just 3 drawers to do. I must admit I feel a little peer pressure (from LJ) to do more hand work. Not really but a little.
> 
> My dawg is staring at me so I gotta go.
> 
> Have a good day,
> 
> - Peteybadboy


dovetails,no question get out the jig,i do some hand work but lifes too short and too many things to do to spend time hand cutting them.stay safe and batten down the hatches petey.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Bond should be holding a Martini. What s up w that glass?...
> - Peteybadboy


Maybe that's why he looks so good for *90*... It's probably a glass of faded red vino…


----------



## controlfreak

I hear that dovetail jigs can make a preacher cuss. Go hand cut and make'em look cool. Nothing says quality like hand cut.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I hear that dovetail jigs can make a preacher cuss. Go hand cut and make em look cool. Nothing says quality like *hand cut*.
> 
> - controlfreak


This was *hand cut*...









but a bit loose on my rear end…


----------



## pottz

> I hear that dovetail jigs can make a preacher cuss. Go hand cut and make em look cool. Nothing says quality like hand cut.
> 
> - controlfreak


not if there a good one.ive got the porter cable and it works great.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like a typical presidential election year, eh?


----------



## corelz125

A woman decided to have a facelift for her 50th birthday. She spent $5,000 and felt pretty good about the results. On her way home, she stopped at a news stand to buy a newspaper. Before leaving she said to the clerk:
"I hope you don't mind my asking, but how old do you think I am?"
"About 32," was the reply.
"Nope! I'm exactly 50," the woman said happily.
A little while later she went into McDonald's and asked the counter girl the very same question.
The girl said, "I guess about 29."
The woman replied, "Nope I'm 50."
Now she was feeling really good about herself. She stopped in a drug store on her way down the street. She went up to the counter to get some mints and asked the clerk this burning question.
The clerk responded, "Oh, I'd say 30."
Again she proudly responded, "I am 50, but thank you!"
While waiting for the bus to go home, she asked an old man waiting next to her the same question.
He replied, "Lady, I'm 78 and my eyesight is going…
"Although, when I was young, there was a sure way to tell how old a woman was. It sounds very forward, but it requires you to let me put my hands under your bra. Then, and only then, can I tell you EXACTLY how old you are."
They waited in silence on the empty street until curiosity got the best of her.
She finally blurted out, "What the hell! Go ahead."
He slipped both of his hands under her bra and began to feel around very slowly and carefully. He bounced and weighed each one of her bosoms. He gently pinched them as well. He pushed her assets together and rubbed them against each other.
After a couple of minutes of this, she said, "Okay, okay…How old am I?"
He completed one last squeeze, removed his hands, and said, "Madam, you are 50."
Stunned and amazed, the woman said, "That was incredible! How could you tell??"
"I was behind you in line at McDonald's."

Something LBD might give a try


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

glad to know the parameters- no problem here…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*#2 final dark humor joke…*

*I'll never forget my Granddad's last words to me just before he died. "Are you still holding the ladder?"*
(Woodworking related for we use ladders)

*50 Dark Jokes for Those Who Need a Twisted Laugh* should anyone want to be read up on different types of jokes and the thoughts behind it…
https://bestlifeonline.com/dark-jokes/

Wow I am enlightened on what is socially acceptable C125- dark humor- to my favorite LBD his posts with an advanced vocabulary the best! Yet he forgot to mention that James Bond died suffering from Alzheimer but can you add how did he want his martini "shaken" or "stirred"?


----------



## pottz

> A woman decided to have a facelift for her 50th birthday. She spent $5,000 and felt pretty good about the results. On her way home, she stopped at a news stand to buy a newspaper. Before leaving she said to the clerk:
> "I hope you don't mind my asking, but how old do you think I am?"
> "About 32," was the reply.
> "Nope! I'm exactly 50," the woman said happily.
> A little while later she went into McDonald's and asked the counter girl the very same question.
> The girl said, "I guess about 29."
> The woman replied, "Nope I'm 50."
> Now she was feeling really good about herself. She stopped in a drug store on her way down the street. She went up to the counter to get some mints and asked the clerk this burning question.
> The clerk responded, "Oh, I'd say 30."
> Again she proudly responded, "I am 50, but thank you!"
> While waiting for the bus to go home, she asked an old man waiting next to her the same question.
> He replied, "Lady, I'm 78 and my eyesight is going…
> "Although, when I was young, there was a sure way to tell how old a woman was. It sounds very forward, but it requires you to let me put my hands under your bra. Then, and only then, can I tell you EXACTLY how old you are."
> They waited in silence on the empty street until curiosity got the best of her.
> She finally blurted out, "What the hell! Go ahead."
> He slipped both of his hands under her bra and began to feel around very slowly and carefully. He bounced and weighed each one of her bosoms. He gently pinched them as well. He pushed her assets together and rubbed them against each other.
> After a couple of minutes of this, she said, "Okay, okay…How old am I?"
> He completed one last squeeze, removed his hands, and said, "Madam, you are 50."
> Stunned and amazed, the woman said, "That was incredible! How could you tell??"
> "I was behind you in line at McDonald's."
> 
> Something LBD might give a try
> 
> - corelz125


try it, he created the routine!


----------



## pottz

> glad to know the parameters- no problem here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey dw im an orphan and this kinda ticks me off buddy ;-\


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

The devil whispered to me, "I'm coming for you." I whispered back, "Bring pizza."

Having plans sounds like a good idea until you have to put on clothes and leave the house.

It's weird being the same age as old people.

When I was a kid I wanted to be older…this is not what I expected.

Life is like a helicopter. I don't know how to operate a helicopter.

Chocolate is God's way of telling us he likes us a little bit chubby.

It's probably my age that tricks people into thinking I'm an adult.

Never sing in the shower! Singing leads to dancing, dancing leads to slipping, and slipping leads to paramedics seeing you naked. So remember…Don't sing!

*If 2020 was a math word-problem: If you're going down a river at 2 MPH and your canoe loses a wheel, how much pancake mix would you need to re-shingle your roof?*

We can all agree that in 2015 not a single person got the answer correct to, 'Where do you see yourself 5 years from now?'

If you can't think of a word say "I forgot the English word for it." That way people will think you're bilingual instead of an idiot.

I'm at a place in my life where errands are starting to count as going out.

*Coronacoaster noun: the ups and downs of a pandemic. One day you're loving your bubble, doing workouts, baking banana bread and going for long walks and the next you're crying, drinking gin for breakfast and missing people you don't even like.*

I'm at that age where my mind still thinks I'm 29, my humor suggests I'm 12, while my body mostly keeps asking if I'm sure I'm not dead yet.
*
I'm getting tired of being part of a major historical event.*

I don't always go the extra mile, but when I do it's because I missed my exit.

At what point can we just start using 2020 as profanity? As in: "That's a load of 2020." or "What in the 2020." or "abso-2020-lutely."

We all get heavier as we get older, because there's a lot more information in our heads. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> At what point can we just start using 2020 as profanity? As in: "That's a load of 2020." or "What in the 2020." or "abso-2020-lutely."
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


 Good idea. Not a vulgar as most of the others.

I suppose the city will dismiss this as electrical and continue to ignore propane code and safety standards. 
https://auburnexaminer.com/explosion-on-lea-hill-flattens-rv/#comment-233493


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .....
> "I was behind you in line at McDonald's."
> 
> Something LBD might give a try
> 
> - corelz125


Damn *C125*... *WHICH McDonalds?*



> hey dw im an orphan and this kinda ticks me off buddy ;-\n
> - pottz


When it comes to *baseball* you're either a player *or* a *phan*!


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW,

Shaken 'not stirred".

2020 should be a curse word, but it doesn't flow. I mean in the NY metro area everything gets shortened (2020 is two long), for example no one in NJ is Thomas, it's Tom or Tommy , when in Greece visiting the Acropolis I said to a Greek tour guide if the Acropolis was in NJ we'd call it the "crop" .

Also, in the Metro area you are lucky to keep your birth name. A friend at the golf course got a name because of his swing. Nick would swing and fall back needing to steps to catch his balance, he became "Nicky Two Step".

TopMax, A friend of mine keeps his backup propane tank in his garage. I advised against that, but he is a Dr. and knows better.

For now it looks like the storm "Eta" will miss us to the south. It may dump a lot of rain. All calm at 4:40 am ,the water is flat as glass.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... James Bond died suffering from Alzheimer but can you add how did he want his martini "shaken" or "stirred"?
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


I believe he couldn't remember.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Also, in the Metro area you are lucky to keep your birth name. A friend at the golf course got a name because of his swing. Nick would swing and fall back needing to steps to catch his balance, he became "Nicky Two Step".
> 
> TopMax, A friend of mine keeps his backup propane tank in his garage. I advised against that, but he is a Dr. and knows better.
> 
> For now it looks like the storm "Eta" will miss us to the south. It may dump a lot of rain. All calm at 4:40 am ,the water is flat as glass.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Glad you are in the clear.

Some of those guys with the college PhD have never been trained ;-) I hated it when someone would tell me the guy that wired their house was a Boeing engineer. Nothing to code, wires spliced in walls, no j boxes, you name a defect and they did it!

My dad was a nick namer. My aunt was Sissy Puss, my uncle was just Puss or Brother Puss, my cousin was Pip-squeak and another cousin was Gizzy Goop ;-))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ...Also, in the Metro area you are lucky to keep your birth name. A friend at the golf course got a name because of his swing. Nick would swing and fall back needing to steps to catch his balance, he became "Nicky Two Step"...
> - Peteybadboy


When I played golf (and still young), my kids called me *130 pa®*!

I gave it away when I decided to win… I'd rather win $130 than $72.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Some of those guys with the college PhD have never been trained ;-) I hated it when someone would tell me the guy that wired their house was a *Boeing engineer*. Nothing to code, wires spliced in walls, no j boxes, you name a defect and they did it!...
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yeah, but touch his wiring and you'll be flying!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Why logical science wins over hypothetical religion…


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ You don't know what you don't know!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The real election night winners: sellers of pizza, booze and weed*










https://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/2020/11/05/real-election-night-winners-were-sellers-pizza-booze-and-weed/6178915002/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Totally love this one. But all were good.



> *If 2020 was a math word-problem: If you're going down a river at 2 MPH and your canoe loses a wheel, how much pancake mix would you need to re-shingle your roof?*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## moke

I gotta tell you guys….in Iowa the "rona is raging"....bad! and if I don't get out more soon, I'm going to make it to 270 long before either prez candidates do!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ^ You don t know what you don t know!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Thanks *b'eti*... I didn't know that!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke

Sorry to hear that! Hang in there.

Thank goodness I have warm weather and can play golf , go outside etc. I might be crazy or be drunk all the time.

Be safe.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I might be crazy or be drunk all the time.
> 
> Be safe.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks for that re-assurance… at least now I know, I'm not crazy…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I gotta tell you guys….in Iowa the "rona is raging"....bad! and if I don t get out more soon, I m going to make it to 270 long before either prez candidates do!!
> 
> - moke


The only question is where will the 21st century "Lexington" be? ;-(


----------



## pottz

> The devil whispered to me, "I'm coming for you." I whispered back, "Bring pizza."
> 
> Having plans sounds like a good idea until you have to put on clothes and leave the house.
> 
> It's weird being the same age as old people.
> 
> When I was a kid I wanted to be older…this is not what I expected.
> 
> Life is like a helicopter. I don't know how to operate a helicopter.
> 
> Chocolate is God's way of telling us he likes us a little bit chubby.
> 
> It's probably my age that tricks people into thinking I'm an adult.
> 
> Never sing in the shower! Singing leads to dancing, dancing leads to slipping, and slipping leads to paramedics seeing you naked. So remember…Don't sing!
> 
> *If 2020 was a math word-problem: If you're going down a river at 2 MPH and your canoe loses a wheel, how much pancake mix would you need to re-shingle your roof?*
> 
> We can all agree that in 2015 not a single person got the answer correct to, 'Where do you see yourself 5 years from now?'
> 
> If you can't think of a word say "I forgot the English word for it." That way people will think you're bilingual instead of an idiot.
> 
> I'm at a place in my life where errands are starting to count as going out.
> 
> *Coronacoaster noun: the ups and downs of a pandemic. One day you're loving your bubble, doing workouts, baking banana bread and going for long walks and the next you're crying, drinking gin for breakfast and missing people you don't even like.*
> 
> I'm at that age where my mind still thinks I'm 29, my humor suggests I'm 12, while my body mostly keeps asking if I'm sure I'm not dead yet.
> *
> I'm getting tired of being part of a major historical event.*
> 
> I don't always go the extra mile, but when I do it's because I missed my exit.
> 
> At what point can we just start using 2020 as profanity? As in: "That's a load of 2020." or "What in the 2020." or "abso-2020-lutely."
> 
> We all get heavier as we get older, because there s a lot more information in our heads. That s my story and I m sticking to it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


all great stuff bud.


----------



## pottz

> ... I might be crazy or be drunk all the time.
> 
> Be safe.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Thanks for that re-assurance… at least now I know, I m not crazy…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


well the problem duckie is crazy people dont know their crazy!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I might be crazy or be drunk all the time.
> 
> Be safe.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Thanks for that re-assurance… at least now I know, I m not crazy…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> well the problem duckie is crazy people dont know their crazy!
> 
> - pottz


Fortunately everyone knows a drunk… my address pinned to my lapel is self fulfilling.


----------



## corelz125

She may have been born a blonde, but she'll do anything to avoid being prejudged by the world…
A blonde walks into an appliance store and sees a TV she would like to buy.
She goes to the register and says, "I wanna buy that TV."
The man says, "Ma'am, I'm sorry, we don't sell to blondes."
The blonde walks out and dyes her hair brown.
She comes back in and says, "I wanna buy that TV."
The man gives her a look and says, "Ma'am, I've told you, we don't sell to blondes."
So she walks out and dyes her hair black.
She comes back in and says, "I wanna buy that TV."
The man gives her another look of pity and says, "Ma'am, I've told you three times, we don't sell to blondes."
The blonde walks out and dyes her hair red.
She comes back in and says, "I wanna buy that TV."
The man gives her a very tired look and says, "Ma'am, I've told you. We don't sell to blondes."
She asks, "How have you know I'm a blonde this whole time?"
The man replies, "because Ma'am…. that's a microwave."


----------



## corelz125

Little Johnny attended a horse auction with his father.
He watched as his father moved from horse to horse, running his hands up and down the horse's legs, rump, and chest.
After a few minutes, Johnny asked, "Dad, why are you doing that?"
His father replied, "Because when I'm buying horses, I have to make sure that they are healthy and in good shape before I buy.
Johnny, looking worried, said,
"Dad, I think the UPS guy wants to buy Mom."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*C125-*

*I am glad that you didn't refer to orphans… *

*Drum roll before Pottz's comment on the Jokemeister's post…*


----------



## pottz

> Little Johnny attended a horse auction with his father.
> He watched as his father moved from horse to horse, running his hands up and down the horse's legs, rump, and chest.
> After a few minutes, Johnny asked, "Dad, why are you doing that?"
> His father replied, "Because when I'm buying horses, I have to make sure that they are healthy and in good shape before I buy.
> Johnny, looking worried, said,
> "Dad, I think the UPS guy wants to buy Mom."
> 
> - corelz125


GOOD STUFF BUD,BUT THIS ONE IS KILLER. you are on your game tonight.


----------



## pottz

> *C125-*
> 
> *I am glad that you didn t refer to orphans… *
> 
> *Drum roll before Pottz s comment on the Jokemeister s post…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey i might be an orphan you dont know do you? judge comments cautiously ! i may be joking…...or not?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Little Johnny…
> - corelz125


Have always loved *Little Johnny* jokes… In case you are part of this earths population that has not seen it, click on the blue bit for another Johnny tale.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> The man replies, "because Ma'am…. that's a microwave."
> - corelz125


I have a microwave without a turntable… SWMBO sit there for hours looking for action… Did I mention she's a blonde… and I'm about to die?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *C125-*
> 
> *I am glad that you didn t refer to orphans… *
> 
> *Drum roll before Pottz s comment on the Jokemeister s post…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey i might be an orphan you dont know do you? judge comments cautiously ! i may be joking…...or not?
> 
> - pottz


If you read the next post I link to "Dark Humor"... I posted this because the left is posting the Kathy Griffin bloody head of Trump- again. I chose another pic "orphans"... I hope others read the article on dark humor that was posted. 
People, it is this type of dark humor that is spread through the left and society. Not the C125 jokes they don't even bother to read them (social media Tic-Tok)- And if I am incorrect of the importance of "blond jokes" then dark or thought-provoking humor best suits me. No more orphan jokes here.

Best to all- for we share living with COVID










Ps Comment: sometimes it is better for the child to be placed in another home setting- I have heard of wolves sheltering children but what about Ducks?


----------



## corelz125

hahahaha



> The man replies, "because Ma'am…. that's a microwave."
> - corelz125
> 
> I have a microwave without a turntable… SWMBO sit there for hours looking for action… Did I mention she s a blonde… and I m about to die?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## pottz

> *C125-*
> 
> *I am glad that you didn t refer to orphans… *
> 
> *Drum roll before Pottz s comment on the Jokemeister s post…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey i might be an orphan you dont know do you? judge comments cautiously ! i may be joking…...or not?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If you read the next post I link to "Dark Humor"... I posted this because the left is posting the Kathy Griffin bloody head of Trump- again. I chose another pic "orphans"... I hope others read the article on dark humor that was posted.
> People, it is this type of dark humor that is spread through the left and society. Not the C125 jokes they don t even bother to read them (social media Tic-Tok)- And if I am incorrect of the importance of "blond jokes" then dark or thought-provoking humor best suits me. No more orphan jokes here.
> 
> Best to all- for we share living with COVID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps Comment: sometimes it is better for the child to be placed in another home setting- I have heard of wolves sheltering children but what about Ducks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


those ducks are like fleas,the dog just live with it-lol.

dw orphan jokes are fine,everything is "on" table with me.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... the left is posting the Kathy Griffin bloody head of Trump- again…
> - Desert Woodworker


This isn't the head of Trump (I refuse to handle an empty post), however, how many can find the *"Camel"*?









Even in this resolution… it's there for the naked eye… and even if you put some clothes on it. Once you *C* it, you can spell it… no not *i t*... *c a m e l *... don't hump it.

No cheating… don't look for the genitals…

What do you have if you have a moth ball in one hand and another mothball in the other hand?
One *bloody big moth*!

(And a duck on *camel-hol* ...)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> those ducks are like fleas,the dog just live with it-lol.
> 
> dw orphan jokes are fine,everything is "on" table with me.
> 
> - pottz


+1 Kudos but being abandoned and here is a pic of a Loon rescuing a duckling…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> What do you have if you have a moth ball in one hand and another mothball in the other hand?
> One *bloody big moth*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck












*American favorite- but we eat gracefully not by mouthfuls *


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> those ducks are like fleas,the dog just live with it-lol.
> 
> dw orphan jokes are fine,everything is "on" table with me.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 Kudos but being abandoned and here is a pic of a Loon rescuing a duckling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


poor loon, he doesn't know what he's gotten himself into! sometimes i feel like ive got a big "duck" on my back too?


----------



## pottz

duplicate


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> poor loon, he doesn t know what he s gotten himself into! sometimes i feel like ive got a big "duck" on my back too?
> 
> - pottz


*This is where I leave you 2… Both of you guys pack the 1 -2 punch…*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> +1 Kudos but being abandoned and here is a pic of a Loon rescuing a duckling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


He gets *E* for *E*ffort… but *L* for *L*ooney…


----------



## pottz

> poor loon, he doesn t know what he s gotten himself into! sometimes i feel like ive got a big "duck" on my back too?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *This is where I leave you 2… Both of you guys pack the 1 -2 punch…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dont worry the duck has a glass jaw!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Can COVID-19 be sexually transmitted? Researchers are trying to find out*

https://www.heraldmailmedia.com/news/nation/can-covid-19-be-sexually-transmitted-researchers-are-trying-to-find-out/article_f2b88e8f-0576-560e-8c5f-8b82b18df5ce.html


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Can COVID-19 be sexually transmitted? Researchers are trying to find out*
> - Desert Woodworker


Bloody hope so… If you gotta go… why not have a smile on your face!


----------



## pottz

> *Can COVID-19 be sexually transmitted? Researchers are trying to find out*
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Bloody hope so… If you gotta go… why not have a smile on your face!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hell yeah,there is no virus when your makin woopie!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Can COVID-19 be sexually transmitted? Researchers are trying to find out*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not sure but it hasn't slowed me and the wife down any.


----------



## pottz

> *Can COVID-19 be sexually transmitted? Researchers are trying to find out*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Not sure but it hasn t slowed me and the wife down any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ok your our standardized test for sex and the virus.i know were asking a lot for you to do this,i mean risking your lives for a result we can all live by.but we really appreciate your effort!!! i just hope there is no suffering!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> hell yeah,there is no virus when your makin woopie!
> - pottz


Sorry *pottzy*, I wuz young once, then twice, then the third time, then I gave up counting.. and there a helluva lot of virus depending on who you make woopie with!


----------



## pottz

> hell yeah,there is no virus when your makin woopie!
> - pottz
> 
> Sorry *pottzy*, I wuz young once, then twice, then the third time, then I gave up counting.. and there a helluva lot of virus depending on who you make woopie with!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


true but if it's goooood who cares man.hey i just had a good friend out hunting with his friend,they stopped to take a break,he fell to the ground and was dead,heart attack…......never new what was coming!!!! i pray for that ending! what im saying is if you can leave this earth doing what you love,or making love,hell yeah.*HELL YEAH.*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Can COVID-19 be sexually transmitted? Researchers are trying to find out*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Not sure but it hasn t slowed me and the wife down any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Damn *wbbn*... got the email, got me interested and eagerly checked out the *jpg*... bloody G rated *emojii* only!


----------



## pottz

> *Can COVID-19 be sexually transmitted? Researchers are trying to find out*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Not sure but it hasn t slowed me and the wife down any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Damn *wbbn*... got the email, got me interested and eagerly checked out the *jpg*... bloody G rated *emojii* only!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


cool your jets duckie!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> true but if it s goooood who cares man.hey i just had a good friend out hunting with his friend,they stopped to take a break,he fell to the ground and was dead,heart attack…......never new what was coming!!!! i pray for that ending! what im saying is if you can leave this earth doing what you love,or making love,hell yeah.*HELL YEAH.*
> - pottz


I am typing this under the pain of your hunting buddy… looking over both shoulders… cowering… a lot depend on your love making partner… wouldn't we all love to try something new before we go?


----------



## pottz

> true but if it s goooood who cares man.hey i just had a good friend out hunting with his friend,they stopped to take a break,he fell to the ground and was dead,heart attack…......never new what was coming!!!! i pray for that ending! what im saying is if you can leave this earth doing what you love,or making love,hell yeah.*HELL YEAH.*
> - pottz
> 
> I am typing this under the pain of your hunting buddy… looking over both shoulders… cowering… a lot depend on your love making partner… wouldn t we all love to try something new before we go?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


thank you for your compassion ducks,im touched!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> a lot depend on your love making partner…
> - LittleBlackDuck


Very true,


----------



## pottz

> a lot depend on your love making partner…
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Very true,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thank you wbbn!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - woodbutcherbynight


Hell *wbbn* get rid of that woman… nobody (else) deserves to die happy… was it here I mentioned bigamy… *Mrs. wbbn*, I wear solid gold leaf scarves, not cheap poopsie black cloth …



> thank you for your compassion ducks,im touched!
> - pottz


I share myself around *pottzy*, but rest assured those touches were not from my hands…. you wish!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


 No doubt about that!










https://www.federalwaymirror.com/news/federal-way-city-council-unanimously-opposes-possible-elephant-structure/


----------



## pottz

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Forewarning:

The following is a JOKE!

Back when I was a kid, my mom used to send me to the store with 5 dollars. I would come back with some groceries and a heck of alot of candy. You just cant do that anymore, there are just too many cameras.

Unless you live where Topamax lives, then it is no worries.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

You cannot send a kid to the store with $5 here. Too dangerous and the kid would never make to the store with the money. Mugger in a parking lot about 25 miles north of here jumped out of a van, knocked down a 67 yo woman to steal her purse yesterday about 130 PM. Cops say to expect him to continue these activities. She is bruised and shaken but no serious injuries.

King County voters voted to appoint the sheriff ending elections and have the council set the sheriff's duties rather than follow state law. Our county executive is opposed to deporting illegal alien felons. He killed at least 3 citizens with that policy in the last year, stole at least 3 vehicles and only God knows what else. I expect he will double crime in South King County within the next 5 years. Crime is currently twice the FBI's national average.

Corona Crazy would be a welcome relief if it could replace normal WW life style instead of adding minor inconvenience, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The presidential election has announced a winner *but the other winner is the COVID19 and social unrest, which both are still with us.* Yes, there are people celebrating, and when the celebrating ceases we still have the COVID, humongous debt to be paid, and people who are polarized. 
Personally, for me stay healthy, enjoy family, and don't run out of money. Importantly I enjoy reading and posting here on Corona Crazy you guys are great!

*RUMOR:* Did I hear correctly that Pottz said if Biden won he was moving to Australia?


----------



## corelz125

Two Blondes, living in Kansas, were sitting on a bench one evening, one asked the other.
"What do you think is farther, Florida or the moon?"
The other blonde give her a puzzled look and replies,
"Helloooooooooooooooooooo Can you see Florida?


> ?


!!!!!!"

I rear-ended a car this morning.
So, there we were alongside the road and slowly the other driver got out of his car.
You know how sometimes you just get so stressed that little things seem funny?
Yeah, well I couldn't believe it - he was a dwarf!
He stormed over to my car, looked up at me, and shouted, 'I AM NOT HAPPY!!!'
So, I looked down at him and said, 'Well, then which one are you?'


----------



## corelz125

Our numbers here are still pretty low but dont know for how much longer. Every where else numbers are sky rocketing.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Off topic but I am stumped on something. Can anyone offer any ideas or some show and tell on how you store 12 inch long drill bits? I am thinking of making my own version of a drill index but the kick on all of it is I have to maintain a 1 3/4 inch (45mm) max height. Width would be 3 1/2 inches (89mm). Only have 8 bits from 1/2 inch down to 1/8 to stow away but space is rather limited. Drawer is 3 1/2 inch tall but I need to top 2 inches for a sliding tray of other stuff I also want to store in same area.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Off topic but I am stumped on something. Can anyone offer any ideas or some show and tell on how you store 12 inch long drill bits? I am thinking of making my own version of a drill index but the kick on all of it is I have to maintain a 1 3/4 inch (45mm) max height. Width would be 3 1/2 inches (89mm). Only have 8 bits from 1/2 inch down to 1/8 to stow away but space is rather limited. Drawer is 3 1/2 inch tall but I need to top 2 inches for a sliding tray of other stuff I also want to store in same area.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Maybe some added stimulation can help solve?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Our numbers here are still pretty low but dont know for how much longer. Every where else numbers are sky rocketing.
> 
> - corelz125


Maybe NY developed a good herd immunity during the spring crisis.

I was scheduled to give blood earlier this week. I canceled due to other obligations. My symptoms were so low I would not have mentioned anything other than a little tired probably from sleep issues. Wonder if they would have had contaminated blood or staff?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Crime is currently *twice the FBI* s national average…
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Didn't realise you had so many *criminal FBIs*... *twice the FBI* is still a high number of *criminal FBIs*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Two Blondes, living in Kansas, were sitting on a bench one evening, one asked the other.
> "What do you think is farther, Florida or the moon?"
> The other blonde give her a puzzled look and replies,
> "Helloooooooooooooooooooo Can you see Florida?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!"
> 
> I rear-ended a car this morning.
> So, there we were alongside the road and slowly the other driver got out of his car.
> You know how sometimes you just get so stressed that little things seem funny?
> Yeah, well I couldn't believe it - he was a dwarf!
> He stormed over to my car, looked up at me, and shouted, 'I AM NOT HAPPY!!!'
> So, I looked down at him and said, 'Well, then which one are you?'
> 
> - corelz125
Click to expand...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ... Crime is currently *twice the FBI* s national average…
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Didn t realise you had so many *criminal FBIs*... *twice the FBI* is still a high number of *criminal FBIs*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Australia has it, bad guys! Currently, I am watching the Aussie series "Under Belly" on Prime one of favs is Carl Williams. Any relation to Duck or Rob?










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Williams_(criminal)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I was scheduled to give blood earlier this week. I canceled due to other obligations. My symptoms were so low I would not have mentioned anything other than a little tired probably from sleep issues. *Wonder if they would have had contaminated blood or staff? *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Top Max- you are one of my favorites and respectfully Relax and think about what you are posting before you post. IMO you needed to report on society in the N/West… Again, relax for the times are changing…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Where is Pottz? Here is a song on orphans…"Orphans of God" enjoy…*






*Church in Congo puts orphans on path to success*
https://www.umnews.org/en/news/church-in-congo-puts-orphans-on-path-to-success


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ... Crime is currently *twice the FBI* s national average…
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Didn t realise you had so many *criminal FBIs*... *twice the FBI* is still a high number of *criminal FBIs*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


The public officials are so supportive of criminal activity here, criminals breeding like rabbits would be a welcome relief.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I was scheduled to give blood earlier this week. I canceled due to other obligations. My symptoms were so low I would not have mentioned anything other than a little tired probably from sleep issues. *Wonder if they would have had contaminated blood or staff? *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Top Max- you are one of my favorites and respectfully Relax and think about what you are posting before you post. IMO you needed to report on society in the N/West… Again, relax for the times are changing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Most people don't care if they infect others. I'm too old fashioned to conform to the changing times.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Off topic but I am stumped on something. Can anyone offer any ideas or some show and tell on how you store 12 inch long drill bits? I am thinking of making my own version of a drill index but the kick on all of it is I have to maintain a 1 3/4 inch (45mm) max height. Width would be 3 1/2 inches (89mm). Only have 8 bits from 1/2 inch down to 1/8 to stow away but space is rather limited. Drawer is 3 1/2 inch tall but I need to top 2 inches for a sliding tray of other stuff I also want to store in same area.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I just dropped my 12 and 18 inchers in the bottom of my tool box. Anything special took too much room.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I was scheduled to give blood earlier this week. I canceled due to other obligations. My symptoms were so low I would not have mentioned anything other than a little tired probably from sleep issues. *Wonder if they would have had contaminated blood or staff? *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Top Max- you are one of my favorites and respectfully Relax and think about what you are posting before you post. IMO you needed to report on society in the N/West… Again, relax for the times are changing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Most people don t care if they infect others. I m too old fashioned to conform to the changing times.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Exactly! but my friend these are our fellow Americans and they think and therefore they do… There are mandates but lack civil penalties and the business establishments post "masks are required" but due to physical hostilities against them- people do what hey think… God Bless America

This one is for you Top Max-


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Off topic but I am stumped on something. Can anyone offer any ideas or some show and tell on how you store 12 inch long drill bits? I am thinking of making my own version of a drill index but the kick on all of it is I have to maintain a 1 3/4 inch (45mm) max height. Width would be 3 1/2 inches (89mm). Only have 8 bits from 1/2 inch down to 1/8 to stow away but space is rather limited. Drawer is 3 1/2 inch tall but I need to top 2 inches for a sliding tray of other stuff I also want to store in same area.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


If you're after dumb ideas, you've come to the right person, I'm *full of it*.

Have you considered a louver window shutter of door. Look for a demolition house… house wreckers charge far to much for junk.
I know you're only after storage for 8, however, you could free up other storage by moving other drill bits or skinny tools/hardware.


























Just have the louvers going the right way or the bits will fall out.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> +1
> 
> - pottz


Yep, currently there's an average of 100,000 Americans *faking it* per day (let's not worry about the rest of the world)... That a lot of bad orgasm… or is it organisations?

It's endearing to believe that all politicians can be influenced by the pharmaceuticals or is it only because they have a lot of chemical shares?


> *RUMOR:* Did I hear correctly that Pottz said if Biden won he was moving to Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Sorry guys, we just dont have room for 70,804,968 whingeing Yanks here in Australia…


----------



## pottz

> The presidential election has announced a winner *but the other winner is the COVID19 and social unrest, which both are still with us.* Yes, there are people celebrating, and when the celebrating ceases we still have the COVID, humongous debt to be paid, and people who are polarized.
> Personally, for me stay healthy, enjoy family, and don't run out of money. Importantly I enjoy reading and posting here on Corona Crazy you guys are great!
> 
> *RUMOR:* Did I hear correctly that Pottz said if Biden won he was moving to Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh hell no,if the duck found out i was down he'd bleed me dry suckin up all the vino i could afford !


----------



## pottz

> Off topic but I am stumped on something. Can anyone offer any ideas or some show and tell on how you store 12 inch long drill bits? I am thinking of making my own version of a drill index but the kick on all of it is I have to maintain a 1 3/4 inch (45mm) max height. Width would be 3 1/2 inches (89mm). Only have 8 bits from 1/2 inch down to 1/8 to stow away but space is rather limited. Drawer is 3 1/2 inch tall but I need to top 2 inches for a sliding tray of other stuff I also want to store in same area.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


hey bud there ain't nothing "off" topic on corona crazy.here is what ive done with my bit storage,it's under my drill press in a rolling cabinet.


----------



## pottz

> I was scheduled to give blood earlier this week. I canceled due to other obligations. My symptoms were so low I would not have mentioned anything other than a little tired probably from sleep issues. *Wonder if they would have had contaminated blood or staff? *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Top Max- you are one of my favorites and respectfully Relax and think about what you are posting before you post. IMO you needed to report on society in the N/West… Again, relax for the times are changing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Most people don t care if they infect others. I m too old fashioned to conform to the changing times.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Exactly! but my friend these are our fellow Americans and they think and therefore they do… There are mandates but lack civil penalties and the business establishments post "masks are required" but due to physical hostilities against them- people do what hey think… God Bless America
> 
> This one is for you Top Max-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


easy dw remember crickets dont like propane tanks !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Copy Captain-

Should others want to post - Please delete the above propane meme

My bad…

Yet how about these pics



















Seriously, Top Max propane safety is serious…


----------



## pottz

> Copy Captain-
> 
> Should others want to post - Please delete the propane meme
> 
> My bad…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey i find it hilarious,it's a shame we have to check each other so as not to "offend" someone.

well i guess it's time to welcome our new president elect and offer our support ?


----------



## corelz125

I'm not much of a believer in that herd immunity but maybe it's working now for us. We don't really have a topic around here what ever is on your mind let it fly. Nice idea with the door for the bits. I only have a few extra long bits theyre mounted on the door of a cabinet on an angle. The feeling extra tired is a symptom of covid


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Copy Captain-
> 
> Should others want to post - Please delete the propane meme
> 
> My bad…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey i find it hilarious,it s a shame we have to check each other so as not to "offend" someone.
> 
> well i guess it s time to welcome our new president elect and offer our support ?
> 
> - pottz


+1 Checks and balances and we are trying, for you and a few others remember the past Forum… But we are in 2020 the administrators have posted the rules and called us out (2X)... My apologies for that post and others

+1 * i guess it s time to welcome our new president elect and offer our support _*

Captain I agree.



















*and the winner is! *










*Welcome, Mr. President to Corona Crazy… this is a "forum" and others are free to express their thoughts, remember the admin guidelines…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Thanks for the tips, I will sleep on this some. Generally these bits would be used at the lathe so I am thinking why are they across the shop in this other box? On that note I have a space for them in that area. Probably move them and then keep rolling through the rest of the drawers I am currently organizing. My biggest problem here is I am using two SnapOn side toolboxes mated together to make a 30 inch wide "box". So I cannot change the height or drawer configuration to my liking. In short I work with what I have. So I am going with the idea of a sliding top single storage rack of one tool, and two others below so access without having to pull the top one out. Like anything else it takes time and effort to best utilize this space. I am a patient man so it will get done, eventually.

I am not much for politics. But my Faith is unwavering. Carried one of these coins with me throughout my time in the Marines.










Carried this with me after I took one for the team we shall say.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the tips, I will sleep on this some. Generally these bits would be used at the lathe so I am thinking why are they across the shop in this other box? On that note I have a space for them in that area. Probably move them and then keep rolling through the rest of the drawers I am currently organizing. My biggest problem here is I am using two SnapOn side toolboxes mated together to make a 30 inch wide "box". So I cannot change the height or drawer configuration to my liking. In short I work with what I have. So I am going with the idea of a sliding top single storage rack of one tool, and two others below so access without having to pull the top one out. Like anything else it takes time and effort to best utilize this space. I am a patient man so it will get done, eventually.
> 
> I am not much for politics. But my Faith is unwavering. Carried one of these coins with me throughout my time in the Marines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carried this with me after I took one for the team we shall say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


my old doctor had that phrase on a plaque in his office,i always believed in what it said and meant.i think it says it all.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I m not much of a believer in that *herd immunity* but maybe it s working now for us…
> - corelz125


Hope your right *C125*... You guys are still rattling the stats (yesterday's figures)... 








Suppose #14 is better than #1.

There is a subtle difference between *herd immunity* and what you *heard about immunity*...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I am not much for politics. But my Faith is unwavering. Carried one of these coins with me throughout my time in the Marines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I used to believe that too until we annexed into this wicked city. Consistently accepting and accommodating all code violations maximizing the risk of destruction of homes, life altering injuries and death is way beyond my serenity capacity. I do have the courage to stand up to authoritarian bullies especially when they are willing to torture and kill. Psychological study shows 2/3 of the population have that capacity. Some psychologists disagree with that conclusion, but they cannot agree on an alternative conclusion for the study. I do have the wisdom to know this will not change. I maintain notification and have detailed documentation that should easily accommodate civil recovery of assets and compensation for any wrongful death. The system is probably too corrupt for any criminal prosecutions.

It is very difficult to find a politician with any integrity or a moral compass. 25 years ago I was briefly involved in the R party. There was a guy in the 3rd district running for Congress. He was exposed as having stolen a million or two's worth of sales tax revenue from his business instead of paying it into the state. WA has no income tax, sales tax is the only revenue. At the local meeting they mentioned supporting him. I said the no good SOB belongs in the state pen not Congress. He may be a no good SOB, but he is our no good SOB was the response. I don't fit in politics very well. A couple years ago PEW Research said only 17% of us, US, trust gubbermint. Down from about 80% when I graduated high school over 50 years ago. I will be surprised if the number is above 10% today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I am not much for politics. But my Faith is unwavering. Carried one of these coins with me throughout my time in the Marines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carried this with me after I took one for the team we shall say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thank you for your service woodbutcherbynight. I knew a vet that brought home the rifle a sniper used when he was wounded.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sterile environments provide for weak immune systems. Exposure to pathogens provides for strong healthy immune systems.

It is estimated that the amount of viruses in the Ocean is 10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000; so you better wear a mask next time you go swimming in it if you want to fancy being safe and sterile.

It is estimated that the amount of viruses in soil is 10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000; so you better wear a mask next time you are near soil if you want to fancy being safe and sterile.

Of course, virus particles are so very very small, that they can pass right through your inadequate mask, but that is neither here nor there.

"Doctors put drugs of which they know little into bodies of which they know less for diseases of which they know nothing at all." Voltaire.

Germ Theory is so mid-1800´s! Even Pasteur had some problems with it. Very beneficial for the petrochemical Drug Industry, however.

Here´s some reading suggestions, so ya all can catch up.

*The Contagion Myth* (Thomas S. Cowan).

*Goodbye Germ Theory* (William P. Trebing).

*Virus Mania* (Torsten Englebrecht).


----------



## CWWoodworking

We created these buggers with drugs and trying to kill anything that's alive.

Got a cold, go to doctor and get drugs.

Got sniffles, here's a zpac.

Simple evolution viruses got stonger, we are weaker to them.

Not saying we shouldn't fight the big ones like this. It's all the little colds we run to the doctors for that's ridiculous.


----------



## Peteybadboy

WBBN Thankyou for your service to the country.

Potz not topic off topic - good stuff. I have accepted the results of the election. What happens next is important. Will Biden stop the rhetoric from the democratic party and the media? Can we get along?

Eta is cancelling golf today.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Thank you for your service woodbutcherbynight. I knew a vet that brought home the rifle a sniper used when he was wounded.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor





> WBBN Thankyou for your service to the country.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


You are welcome.


----------



## corelz125

Wb the snap on boxes are in between other things? Can you mount them to one side of a tool box? I eat my lunch with my dirty hands every day haha we have no soap or running water. Everybody who fishes puts bait on a hook rinses off your hands in the water then you dry your hands on your shirt and have your sandwich.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Wb the snap on boxes are in between other things? Can you mount them to one side of a tool box? I eat my lunch with my dirty hands every day haha we have no soap or running water. Everybody who fishes puts bait on a hook rinses off your hands in the water then you dry your hands on your shirt and have your sandwich.
> 
> - corelz125


They are retired boxes from work that went onto a much bigger set up I have. The main toolbox at the house is smaller in depth so these will not hang on it. Nor do I have any room to have that box made any bigger. Has been quite the challenge to find a better size box that fit into a 44 inch wide hole. Most boxes I found were of the split bay design which I do not like. I want the entire width of the drawer to be 40 something inches, not two smaller ones. Robs much needed space and makes layouts very difficult.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Everybody who fishes puts bait on a hook rinses off your hands in the water then you dry your hands on your shirt and have your sandwich.
> 
> - corelz125


Fly fishermen dont do this! We wipe our runny noses with the back of our hand, then wipe backs of hands on our shirts, then eat our sandwich.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Fly fishermen dont do this! We wipe our runny noses with the back of our hand, then wipe backs of hands on our shirts, then eat our sandwich.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


No, no, no no…. Just NO. There are 3 parts to fishing.

1. Catch fish
2. Drink beer
3. Talk about women

So the fishing part gets in the way of the quality time spent doing the other 2. To speed the process up you use a grenade. See this brings the fish to the top, use the net, bring them in. Now you can get to the more interesting parts with wasting time or coming home empty handed.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, Sarge, thank you kindly for making me laugh out loud! (It is Sarge, or Master Sarge, right?).

Anyway, I dont know where you been-a-fishin, but for me it aint a team sport. Catching beers is easy stuff, even under-age teenagers can do that. Catching smokin-hot women is also easy stuff, has been for me anyway. As far as grenades go, well, I guess all ex-marines have some laying about, but over here in our safe European Home, they are hard to come by unless you are Albanian mobster, which I am not.

But Leon troutskies, now they are a challenge. For me, it is myself, the idyllic river, the totally fake-looking artificial bug that fish occasionally think is real, and the crafty lurkers below that I must outwit. Oh, and most importantly, I NEVER kill them!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jeopardy host Alex Trebek dies of pancreatic cancer at 80*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WBBN Thankyou for your service to the country.
> 
> Potz not topic off topic - good stuff. I have accepted the results of the election. What happens next is important. Will Biden stop the rhetoric from the democratic party and the media? Can we get along?
> 
> Eta is cancelling golf today.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Biden is too old and has dementia. He is a front man for the VP. Question is will the Cold War stay cold or go hot?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sterile environments provide for weak immune systems. Exposure to pathogens provides for strong healthy immune systems.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That is why I have a strong immune system. I grew up on a farm playing in cow manure and worked construction with no sanitation. Being active instead of a desk jockey adds 3 years to your life on average too.

If you see a fresh cow pie, pull your shoes off and feel the warmth as it squirts between your toes. That exposure should prevent Athlete's Foot ;-) Did it for me.


----------



## pottz

> *Jeopardy host Alex Trebek dies of pancreatic cancer at 80*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


he was pure class and courage till the end,R.I.P alex.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Jeopardy host Alex Trebek dies of pancreatic cancer at 80*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> he was pure class and courage till the end,R.I.P alex.
> 
> - pottz


I had no idea he was that old.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wonder if Vanna will stay in Wheel until she is 80?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Biden is too old and has dementia. He is a front man for the VP. Question is will the Cold War stay cold or go hot?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Agree 100%

This is the next US president, #46.5:










Whats scary is, this is already up on wikipedia, though the election result is NOT officially official yet.

But what is even scarier is, what position is Hillery "what difference does it make" Clinton going to fill. Secretary of War, oops, I mean, Secretary of Defense, perhaps. Then, you can be sure Cold goes Hot.


----------



## corelz125

Morris, an 82-year-old man, went to the doctor to get a physical.
A few days later, the doctor saw Morris walking down the street with a gorgeous young woman on his arm.
A couple of days afterward, the doctor spoke to Morris and said, "You're really doing great, aren't you?"
Morris replied, "Just doing what you said, Doc - 'Get a hot mamma and be cheerful."'
The doctor said, "I didn't say that. I said, 'You've got a heart murmur - be careful.'"

Yesterday I was at my local TSC store buying a large bag of my dog's food for my loyal livestock guard dog and was in the checkout, when a woman behind me asked if I had a dog?
What did she think I had an elephant? So, since I'm retired and have little to do, on impulse I told her that no, I didn't have a dog, I was starting the Dog Diet again.
I added that I probably shouldn't, because I ended up in hospital last time, but I'd lost 10 pounds before I woke up in intensive care with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.
I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that it works is to load your pockets with dog nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry.
The food is nutritionally complete so it works well and I was going to try it again. (I have to mention here that practically everyone in line was now enthralled with my story.)
Horrified, she asked me if I ended up in intensive care because the dog food poisoned me. I told her no, I stepped off the curb to sniff an Irish Setter's rear end and a car hit me.
I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard. I'm now banned from Tractor Supply.
Better watch what you ask retired people. They have all the time in the world to think of things to say.


----------



## corelz125

My usual fishing partners are 10 and 7. They aren't big on beer or the opposite sex yet.


----------



## pottz

> Wonder if Vanna will stay in Wheel until she is 80?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


bob if you made the money she does for just turning letters and looking pretty,hell yeah. but then again believe it or not she's worth about 70 mil.so maybe not-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Biden is too old and has dementia. He is a front man for the VP. Question is will the Cold War stay cold or go hot?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Agree 100%
> 
> This is the next US president, #46.5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats scary is, this is already up on wikipedia, though the election result is NOT officially official yet.
> 
> But what is even scarier is, what position is Hillery "what difference does it make" Clinton going to fill. Secretary of War, oops, I mean, Secretary of Defense, perhaps. Then, you can be sure Cold goes Hot.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


if biden is stupid enough to bring hillary in then god help us all.i pray he's not that far into dimentia!


----------



## pottz

> My usual fishing partners are 10 and 7. They aren t big on beer or the opposite sex yet.
> 
> - corelz125


maybe not as fun as your other buddies but they wont get you in trouble either.

ps- the joke was funny too! thats my plan for retirement,jackin with people…......oh wait i do that now!


----------



## pottz

hopefully this isn't my last post,it's pretty mild,i think?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Biden is too old and has dementia. He is a front man for the VP. Question is will the Cold War stay cold or go hot?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Agree 100%
> 
> This is the next US president, #46.5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats scary is, this is already up on wikipedia, though the election result is NOT officially official yet.
> 
> But what is even scarier is, what position is Hillery "what difference does it make" Clinton going to fill. Secretary of War, oops, I mean, Secretary of Defense, perhaps. Then, you can be sure Cold goes Hot.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Brian- respectfully after your prediction of Trump winning a Reagan landslide victory- your political thoughts don't hold much weight with me. And then you are stirring the "political" pot with your future predictions.*

**Top Max- "Biden is too old and has dementia. He is a front man for the VP. Question is will the Cold War stay cold or go hot?"**

*
too many accusations - - Biden is about to be 46-dementia? frontman? The cold war is over… *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hopefully this isn t my last post,it s pretty mild,i think?
> 
> - pottz


*As for the last post? the thing that I didn't like- the post was terribly hard to read… when I saw a few of the words I left…*


----------



## pottz

> hopefully this isn t my last post,it s pretty mild,i think?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *As for the last post? the thing that I didn t like- the post was terribly hard to read… when I saw a few of the words I left…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw i know the type was a little too small for some of our "elder" lj's.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey- stay safe from Eta and Brian from ETA

Tropical Storm Eta Heads Toward South Florida After Strengthening*

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/08/us/eta-storm-updates.html?action=click&module=News&pgtype=Homepage

keep us updated- no golf today


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> sorry dw i know the type was a little too small for some of our "elder" lj s.
> 
> - pottz


more so from the eyesight of crickets


----------



## pottz

> sorry dw i know the type was a little too small for some of our "elder" lj s.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> more so from the eyesight of crickets
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


perhaps,that joke was mild compared to corelz.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> Biden is too old and has dementia. He is a front man for the VP. Question is will the Cold War stay cold or go hot?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Agree 100%
> 
> This is the next US president, #46.5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats scary is, this is already up on wikipedia, though the election result is NOT officially official yet.
> 
> But what is even scarier is, what position is Hillery "what difference does it make" Clinton going to fill. Secretary of War, oops, I mean, Secretary of Defense, perhaps. Then, you can be sure Cold goes Hot.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *Brian- respectfully after your prediction of Trump winning a Reagan landslide victory- your political thoughts don t hold much weight with me. And then you are stirring the "political" pot with your future predictions.*
> 
> **Top Max- "Biden is too old and has dementia. He is a front man for the VP. Question is will the Cold War stay cold or go hot?"**
> 
> *
> too many accusations - - Biden is about to be 46-dementia? frontman? The cold war is over… *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i agree with that, brian was way off.wasn't there some kind of bet,something about eating something?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian it is time to man up! No Reagan landslide… Do we need to repost it?*


----------



## pottz

> *Brian it is time to man up! No Reagan landslide… Do we need to repost it?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


he's not gonna like the sandwich i make him-lol. it has lot's of old crow in it !

he should have known better,trump is no reagan by a long shot.reagan would have chewed him up!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz reminder on how a Captain treats a cabinboy-










Brian I'm being kind with this pic…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz reminder on how a Captain treats a cabinboy-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian I m being kind with this pic…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ill take it under review.


----------



## corelz125

The toilet paper crisis might not be over yet. Every week the paper isle is half empty. Everyone has good jokes on here. All entertaining.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Biden is too old and has dementia. He is a front man for the VP. Question is will the Cold War stay cold or go hot?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Agree 100%
> 
> This is the next US president, #46.5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats scary is, this is already up on wikipedia, though the election result is NOT officially official yet.
> 
> But what is even scarier is, what position is Hillery "what difference does it make" Clinton going to fill. Secretary of War, oops, I mean, Secretary of Defense, perhaps. Then, you can be sure Cold goes Hot.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *Brian- respectfully after your prediction of Trump winning a Reagan landslide victory- your political thoughts don t hold much weight with me. And then you are stirring the "political" pot with your future predictions.*
> 
> **Top Max- "Biden is too old and has dementia. He is a front man for the VP. Question is will the Cold War stay cold or go hot?"**
> 
> *
> too many accusations - - Biden is about to be 46-dementia? frontman? The cold war is over… *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not the Cold War Reagan ended, the one the Clintons and Gingrich started.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hopefully this isn t my last post,it s pretty mild,i think?
> 
> - pottz


LMAO one of the best of the best


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Biden is too old and has dementia. He is a front man for the VP. Question is will the Cold War stay cold or go hot?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Agree 100%
> 
> This is the next US president, #46.5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats scary is, this is already up on wikipedia, though the election result is NOT officially official yet.
> 
> But what is even scarier is, what position is Hillery "what difference does it make" Clinton going to fill. Secretary of War, oops, I mean, Secretary of Defense, perhaps. Then, you can be sure Cold goes Hot.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I wonder if she will be able to get security clearance? Running for CA Atty General she accepted large campaign contribution for the Archdiocese. When elected she ended the sex abuse of altar boys investigation going back 75 years. The evidence disappeared from her office. She will fit right in with most of the presidents since Eisenhower. Most should have been in prison instead of the White House ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Wonder if Vanna will stay in Wheel until she is 80?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> bob if you made the money she does for just turning letters and looking pretty,hell yeah. but then again believe it or not she s worth about 70 mil.so maybe not-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I used to bet with my wife whether Vanna would spin or not. I think she did a little over half the time. Pat escorting her out plus the electric letters that don't need spinning took all the excitement away, eh?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

How much weight anyone else holds is no concern of mine!

I can still carry my Wife wherever I need to; up stairs takes a bit more effort these days but still doable.

And pots are fun to stir, somebody gotta do it. Soup is good food.

Nevertheless, I do keep my word, so here you go:

Whats for lunch:










Humble pie for dessert:


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Brian* I can't carry mine, but then I can't clean and jerk a 100 pounds over head with one hand either. Getting old is the pits. I think the issue is retired sity life. My grandpa was 87 the last time I hauled hay with him.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CBS 60 Minutes interviewed Ken Burns tonight. I could not believe he plagiarized my "us, US" that I frequently use in comments!


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW thanks,

A lot of rain so far. Yesterday was like a snow day. Inside all day. Did some chores and shop tweaking to get extension cords off the floor. Looks like golf is cancelled today as well. Got my dawg to pee on the pee pad, so the day is a success. (he's not going out in this weather)

BTW I now know how to earn money in India.

Biden dementia +1

Corlez thanks for all the jokes!

Topmax i don't understand "us,US"?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

One thing about a guy with dementia… he's forgotten he's an idiot.

The other is also and idiot and brags about it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Did anybody open the spam?*



















*No I did not* for I learned a lesson by answering an unknown telephone call. Yes I blocked that number and they follow up with different numbers calling 3 times a day within a 3-hour time span. It doesn't matter who we elect both parties are controlled by telemarketers…









https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/era-endless-robocalls-why-telemarketers-persist-n943831


----------



## bandit571

All I do is Flag the spam…and block the spammer….may take 2 minutes of my "busy" day….

Monday? Wake me up when Tuesday arrives…..with the wind…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> *Brian* I can t carry mine, but then I can t clean and jerk a 100 pounds over head with one hand either. Getting old is the pits. I think the issue is retired sity life. My grandpa was 87 the last time I hauled hay with him.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I am sure, Bob, if You were standing next to Me and gave me the once over, you could use the term "featherweight" to describe me and not be inaccurate. It might well resemble Laurel and Hardy standing together. I wasnt bragging about being able to carry my wife, who is rather trim; but that this weight is the only weight I need to be concerned about carrying. Anything else I cant handle, I can hire someone else to do.

About getting older, theres a fine-line of tradeoffs that goes along with it, you have accumulated much wisdom - if you are sensible; you get to spoil grandkids rotten (which no sensible parent would do with their own kids); you dont have to get up inthe morning if you dont want to, etc,. And then, theres some stuff you cant do as well anymore, but dont really need to do anyway. It is all Good!

Bailing and loading hay manually is hard work, I did some of that as a youngster but wasnt really strong enough for throwing bails. I once saw the bailer eat a groundhog, that was pretty cool, and gross.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bailing and loading hay manually is hard work, I did some of that as a youngster but wasnt really strong enough for throwing bails. *I once saw the bailer eat a groundhog, that was pretty cool, and gross.
> *
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Farm and industrial accidents are horrific and happen… To me any life form that is injured or destroyed is a tragedy.
I have seen some veterans make humor over a horrific death… this may seem questionable to others but psychologists say that laughter is stress relief in a horrific situation.


----------



## Peteybadboy

The sun popped out for about an hour. ETA is just handing out in the Gulf it does not know which way to go!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The sun popped out for about an hour. ETA is just handing out in the Gulf it does not know which way to go!
> 
> - Peteybadboy












*+1 on Eta,* not ETA because this is a Spanish group for people who are fighting for Basque rights…

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow

ETA, an acronym for Euskadi Ta Askatasuna ("Basque Homeland and Liberty" or "Basque Country and Freedom")


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Farm and industrial accidents are horrific and happen… To me any life form that is injured or destroyed is a tragedy.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You mean, like lice, mosquitos, ticks, fleas, murder hornets, tapeworms, ash-borers, tongue-eating sea louse, eye-worms, botflies, jiggers, staphylococcus aureus, E-coli, vibrio cholerae, neiserria meningitidis, and other fun life forms like these?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Tucker, absolutely killing it.

https://www.investmentwatchblog.com/tucker-carlson-lays-it-all-out-on-his-tonight-show-best-i-have-seen-of-him-so-far/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Farm and industrial accidents are horrific and happen… To me any life form that is injured or destroyed is a tragedy.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *You mean, like lice, mosquitos, ticks, murder hornets, tapeworms, ash-borers, staphylococcus aureus, E-coli, vibrio cholerae, neiserria meningitidis, and other fun life forms like these? *
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Brian good start but you may want to add yourself to this list. Question: Are you willing to accept the COVID virus trying to kill you- or will you take the vaccine to kill it off? Now, my remorse is that Groundhog was just trying to exist, which is similar to humans being struck by an asteroid…

*
A machine killing a groundhog to you is "cool"? *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*70 Posts for Pottz's Corona Crazy to hit 6,000 posts
and remember "community rules"*









*
but Pottz is a Cali guy then maybe this one…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pfizer's Covid Vaccine: 11 Things You Need to Know*










https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/09/health/pfizer-covid-19-vaccine.html?action=click&module=Spotlight&pgtype=Homepage
*
Pottz are you going first?*


----------



## pottz

> *Pfizer's Covid Vaccine: 11 Things You Need to Know*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/09/health/pfizer-covid-19-vaccine.html?action=click&module=Spotlight&pgtype=Homepage
> *
> Pottz are you going first?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im in line now,setup a tent last night.


----------



## corelz125

It was a little boy's first day in school and a teacher was going to play a "guessing" game.
She passed out different items to each of the students and proceeded to ask each student what item they received.
When it was the new boy, Kenny's turn, the teacher gave him a candy kiss.
She asked "Do you know what it is?"
Kenny replied "No"
The teacher said, "Go ahead and open it up and taste it."
Little Kenny did so.
The teacher then asked, "Now do you know what it is?"
Little Kenny said "No."
The teacher said, "I"ll give you a hint it is something your daddy wants from your mommy every morning before he goes to work."
A little girl in the back of the class jumps up and screams "KENNY, SPIT IT OUT… IT'S A PIECE OF A'/."


----------



## pottz

> It was a little boy's first day in school and a teacher was going to play a "guessing" game.
> She passed out different items to each of the students and proceeded to ask each student what item they received.
> When it was the new boy, Kenny's turn, the teacher gave him a candy kiss.
> She asked "Do you know what it is?"
> Kenny replied "No"
> The teacher said, "Go ahead and open it up and taste it."
> Little Kenny did so.
> The teacher then asked, "Now do you know what it is?"
> Little Kenny said "No."
> The teacher said, "I"ll give you a hint it is something your daddy wants from your mommy every morning before he goes to work."
> A little girl in the back of the class jumps up and screams "KENNY, SPIT IT OUT… IT'S A PIECE OF A /."
> 
> - corelz125


this is why your the joke miester bud. LMAO!


----------



## pottz

> *Did anybody open the spam?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No I did not* for I learned a lesson by answering an unknown telephone call. Yes I blocked that number and they follow up with different numbers calling 3 times a day within a 3-hour time span. It doesn t matter who we elect both parties are controlled by telemarketers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/era-endless-robocalls-why-telemarketers-persist-n943831
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it's gone so the duck must have ate it?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topmax i don t understand "us,US"?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Here is an example. "A couple years ago PEW Research said only 17% of *us, US,* trust gubbermint"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Brian* I can t carry mine, but then I can t clean and jerk a 100 pounds over head with one hand either. Getting old is the pits. I think the issue is retired sity life. My grandpa was 87 the last time I hauled hay with him.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I am sure, Bob, if You were standing next to Me and gave me the once over, you could use the term "featherweight" to describe me and not be inaccurate. It might well resemble Laurel and Hardy standing together. I wasnt bragging about being able to carry my wife, who is rather trim; but that this weight is the only weight I need to be concerned about carrying. Anything else I cant handle, I can hire someone else to do.
> 
> About getting older, theres a fine-line of tradeoffs that goes along with it, you have accumulated much wisdom - if you are sensible; you get to spoil grandkids rotten (which no sensible parent would do with their own kids); you dont have to get up inthe morning if you dont want to, etc,. And then, theres some stuff you cant do as well anymore, but dont really need to do anyway. It is all Good!
> 
> Bailing and loading hay manually is hard work, I did some of that as a youngster but wasnt really strong enough for throwing bails. I once saw the bailer eat a groundhog, that was pretty cool, and gross.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Brian* No one ever thought of "featherweight" around me ;-) A few times doctors have asked me if I was on steroids. They thought I had too much upper body mass. Nope, just a farm kid who grew up stacking 300 tons of hay every summer and feeding every morning at night. One time I helped one of my uncles hauling hay. I had been up, milked and fed and got over to his place and we hauled and stacked a load before the kids from the Unemployment office in Nampa got there about 9.

The kids in town would sign up to be called to help farmers in those days. Mostly stacking hay or topping corn. Girls did most of the corn topping. There were 3 of them. My uncle drove the tractor pulling the hay rack. We stacked the bales 3 high on the hay rack and put a single bale in the middle on top. Those three kids were on one side, 2 picking off the ground and one on the rack stacking. I was on the other side picking bales off the ground and stacking them 3 high on the rack from the ground. First one you just sit on the hay rack. 2nd high you flip it upside down as you lift and throw it into place. The 3rd one up you flip and throw up a little over head height. Good tight 2 twine bales weight about 65 to 70 pounds. 2 and 3 wire tie bales are usually 95 to 125 pound. Too heavy for convenient hauling. Anyway, those 3 kids couldn't keep up with me ;-)) Any lighter are lose and sloppy; a real PIA ;-(

My son told me he had studied muscle development a little. When you are a teenager you work until you muscles are maxed out and more muscle forms. After about 20, you just get tired. The muscle mass it what it is. Weightlifters pump it up but do not build more. That is probably not technically correct, but the general idea. One of the kids in high school was really skinny. The coach told him he should lift weights to put on a little mass. He told his dad he needed some weights. His dad told him to move a hay stack to a new location. If that isn't enough, move it back ;-) One year the football team dominated the district. They were afraid they would get voted into the league with the bigger school in town with 10 times as many kids to form a team. They arranged to play one of the bigger schools from Nampa or Boise. We beat them. The coach said it was because we were farm kids working all year long instead of getting in shape for the season.

I subcontracted controls for mechanical systems. I was coordinating my work with the mechanical contractors. I met one foreman who said he was tallest guy at Auburn Mechanical. He was about 6' 4" +/-. A couple days later I need to talk to him and said. "Hey, tall guy." He said, "Not tall guy, tall-EST guy." I told him OK, I'll try to remember. A few days later I needed to talk to him again. I said, "Hey, tall-EST-EST guy. I have be practicing my est, est, est. Did I get it right?" He said I did. I told him I bet I am the strong-EST guy on this job. He asked, "What makes you think so?" I told him I could lift a 100 pound barbell over head with one hand. He snapped back, "Yeah, but you don't have to lift it as high as I do!" I am 5' 6" ;-))

I had a big advantage. My arms are a little bit short. Physics is on my side ;-) Down side is I broke my wrist trying to loosen a stuck screw. I didn't know it. It popped and bothered me for a while. Later I had another wrist issue. The Doc looked and X-ray and asked when I had broken my wrist. I had no idea, but remembered that later. I could never throw a baseball from 3rd to 1st base. Barely get it from shortstop to home if I was inside the base line. They always had be play SS because I could anticipate what was happening and back up 2nd and 3nd intercepting all the over throws. I couldn't play football. My parents could not afford to get my glasses fixed every week. Being legally blind without them made things a bit tough ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE shot a lot of critters when I was a kid. Rock chucks would eat about 2 acres of hay flat around my uncle's rock pile on a dry hill. Starlings will eat a ton of silage a day if you let them.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I have seen some veterans make humor over a horrific death… this may seem questionable to others but psychologists say that laughter is stress relief in a horrific situation.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Very true and I would be a member of this club. When I did Funeral Detail they sent us to class and the instructor said something that has stuck with me for many years. Everyone handles death differently. There is no right or perfect way, just what works for you. So long as it is working for you. Some people just cannot get past the loss. It is what it is, a harsh reality to be sure but why candy coat it?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Brian good start but you may want to add yourself to this list. Question: Are you willing to accept the COVID virus trying to kill you- or will you take the vaccine to kill it off?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*Done.* I am now officially added to the list of FUN things to do while visiting Mallorca. The Tourism office will be updating their website forthwith, well, at least before Americans are allowed outside of the country again.

*Answer*: No! I will not take any vaccine because vaccines are an unnatural assault on the God-given immune system, which is already pèrfect. And I will especially NOT take an improperly tested mRNA vaccine for a virus that does not kill 99.9% of so called "infected>" people.

BTW, viruses do not kill people, as that would be a very bad survival strategy for them.

Average age of death for a US Covid patient = 82
Average life expectancy in the US = 82
Average IQ of people who believe an mRNA vaccine is going to save them = 82

And while we are all feeling sorry for groundhogs that get chewed up by hay-balers, we should also remember to sympathize with all these guys:

**Because they are dying, or worse, for YOU!*














































*And this just in:*

But make sure to get your *YEARLY* jabs, because there is absolutely *no other way* of fighting illness.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I have seen some veterans make humor over a horrific death… this may seem questionable to others but psychologists say that laughter is stress relief in a horrific situation.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Very true and I would be a member of this club. When I did Funeral Detail they sent us to class and the instructor said something that has stuck with me for many years. Everyone handles death differently. There is no right or perfect way, just what works for you. So long as it is working for you. Some people just cannot get past the loss. *It is what it is, a harsh reality to be sure but why candy coat it?*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I appreciate your thoughts and to others- Remember November 11th is on Wednesday… Here in the East Valley Mesa AZ is planning a drive-thru parade.










https://www.eastvalleytribune.com/news/the-east-valley-says-thanks-to-those-who-served/article_4e6f6498-22c2-11eb-ab92-4b6ac615e356.html


----------



## pottz

thats an interesting way to do a parade,i wonder if others may try the same approach.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> thats an interesting way to do a parade,i wonder if others may try the same approach.
> 
> - pottz


We'll see I'll let you guys know how it goes…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Today is Marine Corp Birthday. For those among us that have earned the title, Semper Fi!!

245 years.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> thats an interesting way to do a parade,i wonder if others may try the same approach.
> 
> - pottz


That is what they did here on Saturday along with some other daily socially distanced activities to replace this: "The National Veterans Day Committee and the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs have once again selected the City of Auburn as one of the few regional sites for Veterans Day Observance in 2020. *The parade, one of the largest of its kind in the United States, typically includes nearly 6,000 parade participants and features military marching units and vehicles, veteran units, marching bands, honor guards, drill teams, antique military vehicles, and equipment, as well as floats, antique cars and more.* The parade proceeds west on Main Street from E Street NE to A Street NW."

https://auburnexaminer.com/registration-for-auburns-55th-annual-veterans-parade-has-begun/

Amazing they do that. About the only thing this city gets right. The tradition was established in a more sane era. They called for us CERT (Citizens Emergency Relief Team) members to volunteer along the parade route to encourage masks and social distancing. Sounded like an exposure increase activity to me. Auburn has the highest infection rate in the county at 8%. The "suggestions" are unenforceable. Why take the risk?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

While preparing for Nov 11th I'm watching USMC Sniper Legend Carlos Hathcock "His Own Words" - Complete 1993 Interview


----------



## pottz

> thats an interesting way to do a parade,i wonder if others may try the same approach.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That is what they did here on Saturday along with some other daily socially distanced activities to replace this: "The National Veterans Day Committee and the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs have once again selected the City of Auburn as one of the few regional sites for Veterans Day Observance in 2020. *The parade, one of the largest of its kind in the United States, typically includes nearly 6,000 parade participants and features military marching units and vehicles, veteran units, marching bands, honor guards, drill teams, antique military vehicles, and equipment, as well as floats, antique cars and more.* The parade proceeds west on Main Street from E Street NE to A Street NW."
> 
> https://auburnexaminer.com/registration-for-auburns-55th-annual-veterans-parade-has-begun/
> 
> Amazing they do that. About the only thing this city gets right. The tradition was established in a more sane era. They called for us CERT (Citizens Emergency Relief Team) members to volunteer along the parade route to encourage masks and social distancing. Sounded like an exposure increase activity to me. Auburn has the highest infection rate in the county at 8%. The "suggestions" are unenforceable. Why take the risk?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


your right bob,you would probably just get yelled at told to mind your own business…..or worse!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy Birthday USMC.

One of my GGG GRAND DADDYs was one on the earliest vets to be wounded in the US Army. He was wounded in the elbow retreating from Long Island Aug 28, 1776. His elbow was too stiff to use a musket after that. He spent the rest of the war in the artillery corps.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> While preparing for Nov 11th I m watching USMC Sniper Legend Carlos Hathcock "His Own Words" - Complete 1993 Interview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That guy is a Marine legend. Once got a sniper through his eyepiece while shooting a quick over the shoulder shot.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> thats an interesting way to do a parade,i wonder if others may try the same approach.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That is what they did here on Saturday along with some other daily socially distanced activities to replace this: "The National Veterans Day Committee and the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs have once again selected the City of Auburn as one of the few regional sites for Veterans Day Observance in 2020. *The parade, one of the largest of its kind in the United States, typically includes nearly 6,000 parade participants and features military marching units and vehicles, veteran units, marching bands, honor guards, drill teams, antique military vehicles, and equipment, as well as floats, antique cars and more.* The parade proceeds west on Main Street from E Street NE to A Street NW."
> 
> https://auburnexaminer.com/registration-for-auburns-55th-annual-veterans-parade-has-begun/
> 
> Amazing they do that. About the only thing this city gets right. The tradition was established in a more sane era. They called for us CERT (Citizens Emergency Relief Team) members to volunteer along the parade route to encourage masks and social distancing. Sounded like an exposure increase activity to me. Auburn has the highest infection rate in the county at 8%. The "suggestions" are unenforceable. Why take the risk?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> your right bob,you would probably just get yelled at told to mind your own business…..or worse!
> 
> - pottz


There have been a few assaults here over masks. One guy pulled a gun. I expect more that weren't in the news. I'm sure he lost his carry license over that smooth move.

All this didn't have to happen. Check out Vietnam. This city of 85,000 has more cases than their 95 million.
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/oct/20/vietnam-covid-economic-growth-public-health-coronavirus


----------



## Cricket

*To Whoever Is Reporting MULTIPLE Posts In This Thread.*

The report feature is *not* used for these reasons.

You don't like the member.
You don't like the post.
You disagree with the post.

It is *ONLY* used for posts that violate our community rules.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Face Masks: A Danger to Our Planet, Our Children & Ourselves?*










*IMO good article on mico plastics in our masks to body transfer…*

https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/11/no_author/face-masks-a-danger-to-our-planet-our-children-ourselves/

*You don't want to end up like the "flock workers"...*










*To me, it looks similar to COVID damage giving suspicion to die by the mask or COVID… *

*Ps The textile workers yesterday to today and the future*



















*The future is we make of today… "Lead, follow, or get out of the way" *


----------



## corelz125

Sounds like we have some haters lurking. LOL


----------



## corelz125

While enjoying their evening cocktails, the wife asks her husband, in very seductive voice, "Have you ever seen Twenty Dollars all crumpled up?"

"No," said her husband.

She gave him a sexy little smile, unbuttoned the top 3 or 4 buttons of her blouse, and slowly reached down into the cleavage created by a soft, silky push-up bra, and pulled out a crumpled Twenty Dollar bill.

He took the crumpled Twenty Dollar bill from her and smiled approvingly.

She then asked him, "Have you ever seen Fifty Dollars all crumpled up?"

"Uh… no, I haven't," he said, with an anxious tone in his voice.

She gave him another sexy little smile, pulled up her skirt, and seductively reached into her panties……and pulled out a crumpled Fifty Dollar bill.

He took the crumpled Fifty Dollar bill and started breathing a little quicker with anticipation.

"Now," she said, "have you ever seen Fifty Thousand Dollars all crumpled up?"

He said, "No!" trying to contain his excitement.

She said, "Check your truck in the garage."


----------



## corelz125




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sounds like we have some haters lurking. LOL
> 
> - corelz125


*remember Brutus…for he was Ceasar's right-hand person it would be like Ceasars Jokemeister flagging Pottz*


----------



## pottz

> Sounds like we have some haters lurking. LOL
> 
> - corelz125


yeah tells me someones just crying that they dont like whats being said even though it's within the rules.maybe time they need to find a new thread.


----------



## pottz

> While enjoying their evening cocktails, the wife asks her husband, in very seductive voice, "Have you ever seen Twenty Dollars all crumpled up?"
> 
> "No," said her husband.
> 
> She gave him a sexy little smile, unbuttoned the top 3 or 4 buttons of her blouse, and slowly reached down into the cleavage created by a soft, silky push-up bra, and pulled out a crumpled Twenty Dollar bill.
> 
> He took the crumpled Twenty Dollar bill from her and smiled approvingly.
> 
> She then asked him, "Have you ever seen Fifty Dollars all crumpled up?"
> 
> "Uh… no, I haven't," he said, with an anxious tone in his voice.
> 
> She gave him another sexy little smile, pulled up her skirt, and seductively reached into her panties……and pulled out a crumpled Fifty Dollar bill.
> 
> He took the crumpled Fifty Dollar bill and started breathing a little quicker with anticipation.
> 
> "Now," she said, "have you ever seen Fifty Thousand Dollars all crumpled up?"
> 
> He said, "No!" trying to contain his excitement.
> 
> She said, "Check your truck in the garage."
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO,sounds like something my wife would use.


----------



## pottz

> Sounds like we have some haters lurking. LOL
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *remember Brutus…for he was Ceasar s right-hand person it would be like Ceasars Jokemeister flagging Pottz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i dont think we need to worry about the joke meister,but i do have my suspicions,one is it's one the 56k+ viewers weve had come and go,another it's someone that post occasionally ? ill say no more.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## pottz

> *To Whoever Is Reporting MULTIPLE Posts In This Thread.*
> 
> The report feature is *not* used for these reasons.
> 
> You don t like the member.
> You don t like the post.
> You disagree with the post.
> 
> It is *ONLY* used for posts that violate our community rules.
> 
> - Cricket


thank you cricket for your fairness.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sounds like we have some haters lurking. LOL
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah tells me someones just crying that they dont like whats being said even though it s within the rules.maybe time they need to find a new thread.
> 
> - pottz


Very similar to COVID virus who gave it to me… I take Crickets post to let us know … and take an inventory of our own selves… Similar to Santa who knows who has been naughty or nice…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*8. No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.*

I ask my friends to take a look at the Jokes and other naughty stuff that is posted… I call on Pottz to outline the "new" Corona Crazy guidelines, I call on our Captain to take a more proactive role in being a leader…

Ronald Reagan- *Taken to the woodshed by President Reagan, tongue-lashed by…*
https://www.upi.com/Archives/1985/02/16/Taken-to-the-woodshed-by-President-Reagan-tongue-lashed-by/7586477378000/

Ps I have been taken to the woodshed in Private emails- results this is his forum and I have no disagreement on what he said.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Interesting development with this thread. Sadly this is a micro version of what is going on in today's world. My friends wife works for a HR department and she says the amount of reports and complaints her department has to deal with has gone up 10 fold in past couple years. And just as Cricket mentioned for reasons that do not violate a company policy. Anything seems to offend. She has complaints about cologne someone wears, color of shoes after Easter, pictures of a wife and kids on the desk, and my favorite one so far a coffee cup from a local shop not a brand that supports a certain group.

Maybe it is a popularity thing? Not being one of those popular people I have no idea.


----------



## pottz

> *8. No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly.*
> 
> I ask my friends to take a look at the Jokes and other naughty stuff that is posted… I call on Pottz to outline the "new" Corona Crazy guidelines, I call on our Captain to take a more proactive role in being a leader…
> 
> Ronald Reagan- *Taken to the woodshed by President Reagan, tongue-lashed by…*
> https://www.upi.com/Archives/1985/02/16/Taken-to-the-woodshed-by-President-Reagan-tongue-lashed-by/7586477378000/
> 
> Ps I have been taken to the woodshed in Private emails- results this is his forum and I have no disagreement on what he said.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well dw the corona crazy guidelines are the forum guidelines and when someone breaks those rules as i recently did the moderator (aka) cricket will do what is needed.apparently someone has been flagging we have been posting offense material which cricket has reported not so and warned to stop.hopefully that will end.in the mean time id say be poilite and not cross the lines guys.or as my dad always told me,do as i say not as i do-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Virtual celebration replaces annual Phoenix Veterans Day Parade*









https://ktar.com/story/3689640/virtual-celebration-replaces-annual-phoenix-veterans-day-parade/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Walmart, GM to test delivery with self-driving cars in Scottsdale…*

https://ktar.com/story/3689937/walmart-gm-to-test-delivery-with-self-driving-cars-in-scottsdale/

*the future…*


----------



## mjheck

To the guys on this great forum: I'm not much of a contributor but before I turn in each night I always check to see what is being discussed by a real diversified group of guys. I find it funny(Where does Corelz125 get this endless supply of stories), informative, a little political, but mostly guys razzin' other guys and having fun, Can sense some very different political leanings(I'm probably closer to the Duck with my views) but there is no detected belligerence which is the way it should be in expressing opinions. Some of the jokes are a little off color and Cricket should be thanked for holding the rope pretty loose. Thought I'd drop in and thank you guys for the bed time stories and I've never thought you were pushing the envelope.
These discussions sure beats talking about wood all the time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Interesting development with this thread. Sadly this is a micro version of what is going on in today s world. My friends wife works for a HR department and she says the amount of reports and complaints her department has to deal with has gone up 10 fold in past couple years. And just as Cricket mentioned for reasons that do not violate a company policy. Anything seems to offend. She has complaints about cologne someone wears, color of shoes after Easter, pictures of a wife and kids on the desk, and my favorite one so far a coffee cup from a local shop not a brand that supports a certain group.
> 
> Maybe it is a popularity thing? Not being one of those popular people I have no idea.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I believe it started with excess immigration trying to destroy American culture. America was founded on Judeo-Christian principles co-mingled indigenous pure democracy. Too many do not come to be Americans in the late 20th and 21st centuries as our ancestors did in the early 20th and 19th centuries. "Merry Christmas" is no more offensive than "Happy Holidays" or "Seasons Greetings." The exponential expansion of terms considered offensive will limit the English language to a few neutral words. I can see the day in the near future when "he/she" vs "she/he" will become offensive to 80% of the population.


----------



## Peteybadboy

For the Veterans thank you! I will call my dad and uncle today.

Carlos Hathcock I am sure glad he was on our side!

I can't imagine why someone would flag anything I see on this thread. My uncle Warren is a farm boy, in WW2 he said they called each other things that are not allowed today. They took no offence. Or maybe they settled things between themselves and moved on together. (they had to).

ETA is back with more rain. Cancelled golf again. Member Member tournament starts Friday morning. Hope we can play.

If you have not watched the Masters I think you are missing something. Watch the back nine and see how it unfolds. I think Carlos Hathcock would have been an amazing golfer. Thanks for posting his interview.

Have a great day, be well.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ok, seeing as reality doesnt go over well with some, we can obliterate it with humor, and perhaps, annoy some of the children in the room who think that good old 1st Amendment only applies to them in the virtual, twitter-based non-reality world!

The World will be much better off if we all believe what everyone else believes.

The recent National Election was legitimate.

There will be a smooth transition to a second Trump term.

Smokin Joe Frazier voted for somebody, he isnt sure who.

There are 57 genders, and they are all welcome in the Women´s restroom by all the genders except the female one.

Men who identify as women are now permitted to participate in Women´s lacrosse.

There are black holes, but only theoretically, on a piece of paper.

Einstein was right, and wrong; and only wrote those equasions down so someone else could prove that.

The only thing that travels faster than light is an angry drag-queen´s stilletto high-heel.

The polar ice caps melted 5 years ago, the white stuff that replaced them hasnt been identified yet.

Sea level rose 10 feet 10 years ago, and all you coast people have been fish for awhile.

The Sun does not drive climate, hippopotamus farts and microwave ovens and ashtrays do.

Al Gore means well, with his eco-friendly zinc mine operation, and like, invented the internet and stuff.

Over-populated polar bears are a menace, but they are also an illusion, as they are now extinct.

Whoopi is no where to be seen, as she is auditioning for her next role - dirty mop in a closet.

Judge Jeanninie wasnt fired, she is just chillin on suspended sentence.

Those WMD´s still gotta be somewhere.

There is no need to worry about your 401K. Big Gov got yo back.

The Federal Reserve has halted their attempts to inflate the National debt away with infinite printing; they will implement Plan B soon, as soon as they find it.

Union dues will remain due in full for all, despite whether you have been laid off, terminated, made redundant, deemed non-essential, or other.

The Russians did it!

The new McD´s non-meat burger is healthy, its got GMO palm oil fat and GMO bug protein, and only 45 grams of non-GMO slave-labor produced sugar, and is only 86% tasty monosodium glutamate.

Ok, I think I am done---for now.

Have a nice day.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thanks for this, MJ! I, for one, truly appreciate your comment. GBWY


> To the guys on this great forum: I m not much of a contributor but before I turn in each night I always check to see what is being discussed by a real diversified group of guys. I find it funny(Where does Corelz125 get this endless supply of stories), informative, a little political, but mostly guys razzin other guys and having fun, Can sense some very different political leanings(I m probably closer to the Duck with my views) but there is no detected belligerence which is the way it should be in expressing opinions. Some of the jokes are a little off color and Cricket should be thanked for holding the rope pretty loose. Thought I d drop in and thank you guys for the bed time stories and I ve never thought you were pushing the envelope.
> These discussions sure beats talking about wood all the time.
> 
> - mjheck


PS, I know where C125 gets his great jokes from. He has 7000 people working for him, and every morning he goes up to one of them and demands they give him a decent joke for the C.Crazy L.J.s thread, and if they fail, he threatens, he will fire them. So, you see, there is supply-side incentive. So far, so good; no one has been fired yet.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Where has LBD been lately?


----------



## pottz

> To the guys on this great forum: I m not much of a contributor but before I turn in each night I always check to see what is being discussed by a real diversified group of guys. I find it funny(Where does Corelz125 get this endless supply of stories), informative, a little political, but mostly guys razzin other guys and having fun, Can sense some very different political leanings(I m probably closer to the Duck with my views) but there is no detected belligerence which is the way it should be in expressing opinions. Some of the jokes are a little off color and Cricket should be thanked for holding the rope pretty loose. Thought I d drop in and thank you guys for the bed time stories and I ve never thought you were pushing the envelope.
> These discussions sure beats talking about wood all the time.
> 
> - mjheck


thanks for the feedback and dont be afraid to chime in anytime all opiinions are valued here,the more the merrier.


----------



## pottz

> Where has LBD been lately?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i dont know havn't seen him post since sunday,even my sarcasm hasn't lured him out!


----------



## Peteybadboy

If you have not watched the Masters I think you are missing something. Watch the back nine and see how it unfolds. I think Carlos Hathcock would have been an amazing golfer. Thanks for posting his interview.

(sorry watch the second 9) my mistake


----------



## Peteybadboy

WBBN

I bet you run with scissors!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN
> 
> I bet you run with scissors!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


???


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Uban dictonary-*

*"running with scissors"*

- Doing something dangerous and reckless. Doing something forbidden due to the potential danger in it.

"You know your running with scissors acting like that, right ?"
*

From the Viet Nam era- CCR Run Through the Jungle - Vietnam footage*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*5 Facts to Know About Veterans Day*

https://www.defense.gov/Explore/Features/story/Article/1675470/5-facts-to-know-about-veterans-day/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Thanks DW, wondered about that reference. I am guessing it is because I inquired about LBD. Or summoned the demon depending on your point of view. LOL


----------



## Peteybadboy

WBBN,

My sense of humor. Your post list of things.

DW got me. Thanks.

BTW I have deployed my shutters. (push button) better to be safe then sorry. Water is above the sea wall. Storm surge is of some concern. I'm 10 feet above sea level. Tools about 7. (garage shop). Lots of lightning and tornado warnings.

Expecting to loose power, but I have a house generator if that happens.

I prepare.


----------



## pottz

> WBBN,
> 
> My sense of humor. Your post list of things.
> 
> DW got me. Thanks.
> 
> BTW I have deployed my shutters. (push button) better to be safe then sorry. Water is above the sea wall. Storm surge is of some concern. I m 10 feet above sea level. Tools about 7. (garage shop). Lots of lightning and tornado warnings.
> 
> Expecting to loose power, but I have a house generator if that happens.
> 
> I prepare.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


battan down the hatches petey sounds like it could be a wild ride,hope it all goes well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Stay safe Petey-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Thanks DW, wondered about that reference. I am guessing it is because I inquired about LBD. Or summoned the demon depending on your point of view. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*
Possible mating season for Ducks in Australia?*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks DW,

Power out for a bit, but back on. Water is above the dock. Should not be an issue.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The MHRA is the U.K.s medicine regulatory board. They have just put out this tender request. Good luck and best wishes to all who will take these mRNA vaccines!!!

If Mr. Biden does indeed become President, you can be sure these vaccines will be Mandatory in the U.S., as they will be everywhere else.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 keep up the good work Brian


----------



## corelz125

MJ glad to keep you entertained. It's good to hear from other people they enjoy our postings. This is normal for the duck he usually comes and goes. He posted a project earlier in the week I think. It's only 700 Brian it's hard to find good help these days. Petey a few years back I saw water barriers that were about 3' high that go in front of garage doors and they keep the water out. I'm not sure how exactly they work but if they keep the shop dry could be worth it.


----------



## corelz125

No joke this time just a little encouraging story.

There is a nine-year-old kid sitting at his desk and all of a sudden, there is a puddle between his feet and the front of his pants are wet.
He thinks his heart is going to stop because he cannot possibly imagine how this has happened. It's never happened before, and he knows that when the boys find out he will never hear the end of it..
When the girls find out, they'll never speak to him again as long as he lives. The boy believes his heart is going to stop; he puts his head down and prays this prayer, "Dear God, this is an emergency! I need help now! Five minutes from now I'm dead meat." He looks up from his prayer and here comes the teacher with a look in her eyes that says he has been discovered.
As the teacher is walking toward him, a classmate named Susie is carrying a goldfish bowl that is filled with water. Susie trips in front of the teacher and inexplicably dumps the bowl of water in the boy's lap.
The boy pretends to be angry, but all the while is saying to himself, "Thank you, Lord! Thank you, Lord!"
Now all of a sudden, instead of being the object of ridicule, the boy is the object of sympathy. The teacher rushes him downstairs and gives him gym shorts to put on while his pants dry out.
All the other children are on their hands and knees cleaning up around his desk. The sympathy is wonderful. But as life would have it, the ridicule that should have been his has been transferred to someone else - Susie. She tries to help, but they tell her to get out. "You've done enough, you klutz!"
Finally, at the end of the day, as they are waiting for the bus, the boy walks over to Susie and whispers, "You did that on purpose, didn't you?"
Susie whispers back, "I wet my pants once too."
Moral: All of us go through all good and bad things in life. We should always remember how we felt when we were in same condition and should not mock others for being in it. Always try to understand their situation as if you are in it and help much as possible praying to god that today you are in a condition to help someone who needs it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Joe Biden Proposes Hiring 100,000 'Culturally Competent' Contact Tracers*

*Joe Biden's website states he wants to hire 100,000 "culturally competent" contact tracers as part of his plan to "beat" the coronavirus.*
https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/11/no_author/joe-biden-proposes-hiring-100000-culturally-competent-contact-tracers/

If you are unfamiliar with "contract tracing" then I suggest that you do become aware. It is only the start of things to come…


----------



## pottz

> No joke this time just a little encouraging story.
> 
> There is a nine-year-old kid sitting at his desk and all of a sudden, there is a puddle between his feet and the front of his pants are wet.
> He thinks his heart is going to stop because he cannot possibly imagine how this has happened. It's never happened before, and he knows that when the boys find out he will never hear the end of it..
> When the girls find out, they'll never speak to him again as long as he lives. The boy believes his heart is going to stop; he puts his head down and prays this prayer, "Dear God, this is an emergency! I need help now! Five minutes from now I'm dead meat." He looks up from his prayer and here comes the teacher with a look in her eyes that says he has been discovered.
> As the teacher is walking toward him, a classmate named Susie is carrying a goldfish bowl that is filled with water. Susie trips in front of the teacher and inexplicably dumps the bowl of water in the boy's lap.
> The boy pretends to be angry, but all the while is saying to himself, "Thank you, Lord! Thank you, Lord!"
> Now all of a sudden, instead of being the object of ridicule, the boy is the object of sympathy. The teacher rushes him downstairs and gives him gym shorts to put on while his pants dry out.
> All the other children are on their hands and knees cleaning up around his desk. The sympathy is wonderful. But as life would have it, the ridicule that should have been his has been transferred to someone else - Susie. She tries to help, but they tell her to get out. "You've done enough, you klutz!"
> Finally, at the end of the day, as they are waiting for the bus, the boy walks over to Susie and whispers, "You did that on purpose, didn't you?"
> Susie whispers back, "I wet my pants once too."
> Moral: All of us go through all good and bad things in life. We should always remember how we felt when we were in same condition and should not mock others for being in it. Always try to understand their situation as if you are in it and help much as possible praying to god that today you are in a condition to help someone who needs it.
> 
> - corelz125


beautiful story buddy,i think we can all learn from that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*6 more votes for Pottz to make 6,000! Similar to Trump fighting for the election…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If you have not watched the Masters I think you are missing something. Watch the back nine and see how it unfolds. I think Carlos Hathcock would have been an amazing golfer. Thanks for posting his interview.
> 
> (sorry watch the second 9) my mistake
> 
> - Peteybadboy


back nine / second 9. what's the deference?


----------



## torus

I feel obligated to help with 6000 

Happy Veterans Day!


----------



## pottz

> I feel obligated to help with 6000
> 
> Happy Veterans Day!
> 
> - torus


no obligations here the more that participate the better it gets.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Pottz, now do you know why it is difficult to cross the Deleware?*
*
2 to go- I hope that a "SPAM" is not the 6,000th…*


----------



## corelz125

The people have made their decisions. The votes are in. It's time for Trump to act like an adult and accept he lost. You are not always going to win or get your way in life. At some point all the money and lawsuits aren't going to help.


----------



## bandit571

Dry fitting today…taking things easy…









No glue, though….

Got "credit" for 37 years of being in Uncle Sam's Army….


----------



## pottz

congrats bandit your the big 6000 post bud-woo hoo!!!


----------



## pottz

> The people have made their decisions. The votes are in. It s time for Trump to act like an adult and accept he lost. You are not always going to win or get your way in life. At some point all the money and lawsuits aren t going to help.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah if he had any class he would except the results concede defeat and congratulate biden on the hard fought win.but were talking about the donald! so weeks of frivilous lawsuits and recounts that are gonna deliver the same result,a very sad way for the president of the us to act.


----------



## pottz

when this thread hit it's first big milestone of 1000 i had said i was sad it went this long,that the covid was still a big issue and hoped it would never hit 2000.i think it was topo who said,sadly i think it's gonna hit 10000 before this thing is over! looks like he probably will be right,at least if i dont tick off cricket again-lol.

stay safe jocks and be extra careful,looks like it's gonna be a tough winter of covid and flu.at least i got my flu shot,and im ready for the vaccine.sorry brian but i believe in vaccinations 100%.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The people have made their decisions. The votes are in. It s time for Trump to act like an adult and accept he lost. You are not always going to win or get your way in life. At some point all the money and lawsuits aren t going to help.
> 
> - corelz125


Really, Jokemeister? we'll see how far this comment goes for I don't see any "humor" but only political left commentary. Yuk! Has Corona Crazy with its Jokemeister has gone left? and the Beagle?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The people have made their decisions. The votes are in. It s time for Trump to act like an adult and accept he lost. You are not always going to win or get your way in life. At some point all the money and lawsuits aren t going to help.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah if he had any class he would except the results concede defeat and congratulate biden on the hard fought win.but were talking about the donald! so weeks of frivilous lawsuits and recounts that are gonna deliver the same result,a very sad way for the president of the us to act.
> 
> - pottz


OMG I was once blind - now I can see…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> when this thread hit it s first big milestone of 1000 i had said i was sad it went this long,that the covid was still a big issue and hoped it would never hit 2000.i think it was topo who said,sadly i think it s gonna hit 10000 before this thing is over! looks like he probably will be right,at least if i dont tick off cricket again-lol.
> 
> stay safe jocks and be extra careful,looks like it s gonna be a tough winter of covid and flu.at least i got my flu shot,and im ready for the vaccine.sorry brian but i believe in vaccinations 100%.
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## corelz125

That wasn't a joke. It is not political left commentary. It's time to move on from all of the nonsense bickering, name calling, and finger pointing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> when this thread hit it s first big milestone of 1000 i had said i was sad it went this long,that the covid was still a big issue and hoped it would never hit 2000.i think it was topo who said,sadly i think it s gonna hit 10000 before this thing is over! looks like he probably will be right,at least if i dont tick off cricket again-lol.
> 
> stay safe jocks and be extra careful,looks like it s gonna be a tough winter of covid and flu.at least i got my flu shot,and im ready for the vaccine.sorry brian but i believe in vaccinations 100%.
> 
> - pottz


Sorry I was wrong pottz. Too bad my new perdition is adding another "0" ;-((

I got lucky with the Trump strain. Our daughter said wearing mask and precautions probably kept the virus load low enough it was easy for my immune system to handle it. They are interviewing young, tough, 30 something's coming out of ICU on the local news as I type.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Trucker group threatens nationwide strike over Biden election*

https://www.radio.com/wwjnewsradio/news/local/trucker-group-threatens-nationwide-strike-over-biden-electio










I post this for I experienced truckers blockade circa 1987 at the Detroit- Windsor (CA) bridge. IMO "Truckers" from days past "angels of the highway" to 2020… IMO, for the most part, good drivers, yet I have seen more aggression on the highways… truck always win over the car. Yet, sometimes, the truck gets an Ouchie!










"stay safe jocks and be extra careful,looks like it's gonna be a tough winter of covid and flu"
Pottz


----------



## Cricket

> No joke this time just a little encouraging story.
> 
> There is a nine-year-old kid sitting at his desk and all of a sudden, there is a puddle between his feet and the front of his pants are wet.
> He thinks his heart is going to stop because he cannot possibly imagine how this has happened. It's never happened before, and he knows that when the boys find out he will never hear the end of it..
> When the girls find out, they'll never speak to him again as long as he lives. The boy believes his heart is going to stop; he puts his head down and prays this prayer, "Dear God, this is an emergency! I need help now! Five minutes from now I'm dead meat." He looks up from his prayer and here comes the teacher with a look in her eyes that says he has been discovered.
> As the teacher is walking toward him, a classmate named Susie is carrying a goldfish bowl that is filled with water. Susie trips in front of the teacher and inexplicably dumps the bowl of water in the boy's lap.
> The boy pretends to be angry, but all the while is saying to himself, "Thank you, Lord! Thank you, Lord!"
> Now all of a sudden, instead of being the object of ridicule, the boy is the object of sympathy. The teacher rushes him downstairs and gives him gym shorts to put on while his pants dry out.
> All the other children are on their hands and knees cleaning up around his desk. The sympathy is wonderful. But as life would have it, the ridicule that should have been his has been transferred to someone else - Susie. She tries to help, but they tell her to get out. "You've done enough, you klutz!"
> Finally, at the end of the day, as they are waiting for the bus, the boy walks over to Susie and whispers, "You did that on purpose, didn't you?"
> Susie whispers back, "I wet my pants once too."
> Moral: All of us go through all good and bad things in life. We should always remember how we felt when we were in same condition and should not mock others for being in it. Always try to understand their situation as if you are in it and help much as possible praying to god that today you are in a condition to help someone who needs it.
> 
> - corelz125


I absolutely loved this story.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Trucker group threatens nationwide strike over Biden election*

https://www.radio.com/wwjnewsradio/news/local/trucker-group-threatens-nationwide-strike-over-biden-electio










I post this for I experienced truckers blockade circa 1987 at the Detroit- Windsor (CA) bridge. IMO "Truckers" from days past "angels of the highway" to 2020…










Yes, a loss but IMO the aggressiveness what I see… similar society is becoming more aggressive.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Congratulations, Pottz and C125- accolades from Cricket no finer honor…


----------



## TravisH

> *Trucker group threatens nationwide strike over Biden election*
> - Desert_Woodworker


Bottom line they are on the losing end. Alternative fuels, autopiloted trucks, can easily double work output for less money.

If "Joe" can save a few bucks on a purchase and the seller profits also increase there is absolutely no future for your job. It is hard for many to accept the skill set they have is being phased out. It happens in every field as progress is made.

Currently up to 3/4 of the cost of shipping can be due to to labor. Only way they will keep a job is if essentially we mandate/force it to be that way.


----------



## oldnovice

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Trucks do win. A couple I remember was an I-dot decided to cut in front of a trucker when the road narrowed from 3 lanes to 2 on the right side. I came past in heavy, stop and go because of the negligence. I refuse to call them accidents; negligence or stupidity, but not accidents. A state trooper was writing a ticket or a report talking to the car driver. The trucker was standing in the front of the negligence shaking his head. The I-dot obviously was driving below the truckers mirror and cut in front. His hood was under the truck's front tire ;-))

Another under the 1st South Bridge in Seattle an I-dot cut inside a trucker making a wide right turn. That I-dot's hood was under the tractor's right side duals.

Another driver making deliveries in CA saw a car pulling away from a gas pump as he passed the station. The driver gunned it and ran under the trailer just behind the landing gear. The I-dot decapitated himself. The passenger ducked down or she would have been too. The cops wrote the drive a ticket saying all the trucking companies have millions of insurance. There were plenty of witnesses. A judge though it out of court. If the I-dot had hit the landing gear, he probably would have killed the passenger too.

A friend who drove mixer was on I-90. There is a 2 or 3 lane entrance converging east bound just east of I-405. A herd of about 10 speeding I-dots cut in front of the mixer slamming on their brakes as the traffic was slowing in I-90. The mixer driver had 2 choices; take out one or 2 cars on his left or the 10 in front of him. He chose the one or 2, least amount of damage. Seems like the offending I-dots should have paid the price instead of the 2 innocents, eh?

One of the other drivers at the concrete company drove past his house one day. As he suspected, there was a car parked there. He filled it with concrete popping the tires. It started hardening too fast to salvage the vehicle ;-)) That really did happen at least one time. ;-))

The Super Duper I-dot Award goes to an I-dot in Denver, CO. There was a 2 lane exit off a 4 lane freeway. Slow lane had a semi. 2nd lane had a semi passing the first lane. 3rd lane was me pulling my 5th wheel. 4th lane had a speeding I-dot. He was exiting. He made a right hand turn in front of my pickup no more than a car width in front of me, passed in front of both semis and cutting in front of another on the exit narrowly missing the exit sign in the median. He was an excellent driver to make those maneuvers at 70 mph +, eh?


----------



## mjheck

Without taking sides, although I do think it's time to move forward and try get this country back to working together, I wonder if anyone has watched The Social Dilemna on Netflex. Very powerful story about the consequences of social media on our society, especially Facebook and Twitter. Lot of people getting brainwashed and don't even know it. Explains a lot about the way we all are being manipulated by media(and I mean BOTH sides) to discredit each side as fake news. Technology has been a good driving force in our world but there is also an evil side to it and is driving us humans to hate each other for rather insignificant reasons. Very good explanation as how we got to this mess.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

*Pottz*, no need to say - sorry - we all are individual souls and must find our own way through the sometimes blissful, sometimes dreadful maze. With some effort, fortunately, the blissful far outweighs the other. If you were saying - sorry Brian - as in, Brian you are a sorry SOB, well, I can accept that from you, but ONLY from you, my friend.

*C125*, that is a valuable story lesson for all of us. I seem to recall a similar story from schoolhood days, but that was many moons ago, so it is good to refresh the page.

*Bob*, could you please ´splain I-dot? Option A) a small car. Option B) an Idi-t. Option C) other.

*MJ*, yes, have seen it. I wonder, did you spell "Netflex," that way on purpose? Technology is not inherently evil, humans who have an advantage over others can be, though.

*Cricket*, Thank you for contributing here as an equal, and being lenient as a superior.

*Travis*, I think you are correct about many skill sets becoming redundant in next phase of human evolution; some in the Great Reset/4th Industrial Revolution camp are already referring to the next phase as AC, and the previous as BC, as in, After Covid and Before Covid; and they foresee an entire rewrite of where we go from here. If some of you havent heard about The Great Reset, it might be a good idea to find out what that is - there is an article about this in the current issue of Time magazine (or the previous issue).

Moreover, the Outgoing generation laments about the days of their youth, how things have changed since, and expects that the Incoming generation will have a difficult time because of this, but it never turns out that way. The incoming generation always takes command of Their time in their own right and makes the best of it.

In closing, I think a good way to take measure of a man, or woman, is to examine how their children have matured ( or havent). In regard to "Candidates," on the one hand, we have one deceased and two woefully drug afflicted; and on the other, we have some pretty sharp characters. Just saying…...............


----------



## Peteybadboy

No joke this time just a little encouraging story.
There is a nine-year-old kid sitting at his desk and all of a sudden, there is a puddle between his feet and the front of his pants are wet.
He thinks his heart is going to stop because he cannot possibly imagine how this has happened. It's never happened before, and he knows that when the boys find out he will never hear the end of it..
When the girls find out, they'll never speak to him again as long as he lives. The boy believes his heart is going to stop; he puts his head down and prays this prayer, "Dear God, this is an emergency! I need help now! Five minutes from now I'm dead meat." He looks up from his prayer and here comes the teacher with a look in her eyes that says he has been discovered.
As the teacher is walking toward him, a classmate named Susie is carrying a goldfish bowl that is filled with water. Susie trips in front of the teacher and inexplicably dumps the bowl of water in the boy's lap.
The boy pretends to be angry, but all the while is saying to himself, "Thank you, Lord! Thank you, Lord!"
Now all of a sudden, instead of being the object of ridicule, the boy is the object of sympathy. The teacher rushes him downstairs and gives him gym shorts to put on while his pants dry out.
All the other children are on their hands and knees cleaning up around his desk. The sympathy is wonderful. But as life would have it, the ridicule that should have been his has been transferred to someone else - Susie. She tries to help, but they tell her to get out. "You've done enough, you klutz!"
Finally, at the end of the day, as they are waiting for the bus, the boy walks over to Susie and whispers, "You did that on purpose, didn't you?"
Susie whispers back, "I wet my pants once too."
Moral: All of us go through all good and bad things in life. We should always remember how we felt when we were in same condition and should not mock others for being in it. Always try to understand their situation as if you are in it and help much as possible praying to god that today you are in a condition to help someone who needs it.

- corelz125

That story reminds me of an Adam Sandler movie, kid wet his pants on a class trip, so Sandler (the teacher) poured water on himself, and declarer it cool! so all the kids did it too.


----------



## Peteybadboy

TopMax,

Augusta National has it's own language. Fans are Patrons, Its the First nine and the Second nine.

The place is amazing. No trash anywhere. Food and drinks are inexpensive. Conditions are the best of the best.

DW, Potz
ETA update, the water out back is flat. The storm has moved north. It did tear off some huge royal palm fronds out front . Clean up begins. I don't think we had any road flooding here. ETA was a baby as these storms go.

Got to get over to our two courses to see what damage we have to work on.

I was unsure of what I-dot was (idiot?)

While we are on driving, if you are driving slow please move to the right, and check your rear view once and a while. RT 75 heading south after a long day and there is a camper in the left lane doing 60. Speed limit is 75. MOVE OVER! Also, Is it too difficult for people to use a turning signal? Courteous driving is almost non existent. Let people "in".

POTZ congrats on 6k and this thread.

Oh and my dawg ordered me a router plane from Lee Valley. Nice of them to honor the scratch and dent price after I placed and order but they ran out. Got a new one for the same price, should be here to put under the tree.

Have a good one. Stay safe


----------



## corelz125

Yea that was Billy Madison when he had to go back to school


----------



## pottz

> TopMax,
> 
> Augusta National has it s own language. Fans are Patrons, Its the First nine and the Second nine.
> 
> The place is amazing. No trash anywhere. Food and drinks are inexpensive. Conditions are the best of the best.
> 
> DW, Potz
> ETA update, the water out back is flat. The storm has moved north. It did tear off some huge royal palm fronds out front . Clean up begins. I don t think we had any road flooding here. ETA was a baby as these storms go.
> 
> Got to get over to our two courses to see what damage we have to work on.
> 
> I was unsure of what I-dot was (idiot?)
> 
> While we are on driving, if you are driving slow please move to the right, and check your rear view once and a while. RT 75 heading south after a long day and there is a camper in the left lane doing 60. Speed limit is 75. MOVE OVER! Also, Is it too difficult for people to use a turning signal? Courteous driving is almost non existent. Let people "in".
> 
> POTZ congrats on 6k and this thread.
> 
> Oh and my dawg ordered me a router plane from Lee Valley. Nice of them to honor the scratch and dent price after I placed and order but they ran out. Got a new one for the same price, should be here to put under the tree.
> 
> Have a good one. Stay safe
> 
> - Peteybadboy


so glad to hear all is good my friend,good luck with the clean up.


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz*, no need to say - sorry - we all are individual souls and must find our own way through the sometimes blissful, sometimes dreadful maze. With some effort, fortunately, the blissful far outweighs the other. If you were saying - sorry Brian - as in, Brian you are a sorry SOB, well, I can accept that from you, but ONLY from you, my friend.
> 
> *C125*, that is a valuable story lesson for all of us. I seem to recall a similar story from schoolhood days, but that was many moons ago, so it is good to refresh the page.
> 
> *Bob*, could you please ´splain I-dot? Option A) a small car. Option B) an Idi-t. Option C) other.
> 
> *MJ*, yes, have seen it. I wonder, did you spell "Netflex," that way on purpose? Technology is not inherently evil, humans who have an advantage over others can be, though.
> 
> *Cricket*, Thank you for contributing here as an equal, and being lenient as a superior.
> 
> *Travis*, I think you are correct about many skill sets becoming redundant in next phase of human evolution; some in the Great Reset/4th Industrial Revolution camp are already referring to the next phase as AC, and the previous as BC, as in, After Covid and Before Covid; and they foresee an entire rewrite of where we go from here. If some of you havent heard about The Great Reset, it might be a good idea to find out what that is - there is an article about this in the current issue of Time magazine (or the previous issue).
> 
> Moreover, the Outgoing generation laments about the days of their youth, how things have changed since, and expects that the Incoming generation will have a difficult time because of this, but it never turns out that way. The incoming generation always takes command of Their time in their own right and makes the best of it.
> 
> In closing, I think a good way to take measure of a man, or woman, is to examine how their children have matured ( or havent). In regard to "Candidates," on the one hand, we have one deceased and two woefully drug afflicted; and on the other, we have some pretty sharp characters. Just saying…...............
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


ha ha no i didn't mean sob my friend but good to hear you could take it,same here.


----------



## pottz

> *Trucker group threatens nationwide strike over Biden election*
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Bottom line they are on the losing end. Alternative fuels, autopiloted trucks, can easily double work output for less money.
> 
> If "Joe" can save a few bucks on a purchase and the seller profits also increase there is absolutely no future for your job. It is hard for many to accept the skill set they have is being phased out. It happens in every field as progress is made.
> 
> Currently up to 3/4 of the cost of shipping can be due to to labor. Only way they will keep a job is if essentially we mandate/force it to be that way.
> 
> - TravisH


i agree let em strike.people need to except the election is over and biden is our president elect and start putting this country back together.i voted for him 4 years ago and he did some of the things i thought were needed but the damage he's done far outweighed the good,so i think thats why the people voted him out.


----------



## MrWolfe

MJ,
I agree with you even though I haven't seen the documentary you are talking about. Media and social media have really failed us. It amazes me how many people just repeat what they've been told or read and have no ability or desire to filter out the truth from propaganda. 
On a side note, weather is finally cooling off in South Texas and I'm getting lots of shop time and gardening done.
I've planted 10 plus fruit trees and a few medicinal trees too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Bob*, could you please ´splain I-dot? Option A) a small car. Option B) an Idi-t. Option C) other.


I just used I-dot rather than idiot. I didn't want the post to sound offensive with that many idiots involved. 


> *MJ*, yes, have seen it. I wonder, did you spell "Netflex," that way on purpose? Technology is not inherently evil, humans who have an advantage over others can be, though.


If one studies psychology, the human brain is very disgusting! ;-(( I may be slightly biased discovering the local politicians are willing to torture and kill at a higher rate than the general population.

I don't watch Netflix. It is not closed captioned so it is pointless. I did find this on Youtube. 






> *Travis*, I think you are correct about many skill sets becoming redundant in next phase of human evolution; some in the Great Reset/4th Industrial Revolution camp are already referring to the next phase as AC, and the previous as BC, as in, After Covid and Before Covid; and they foresee an entire rewrite of where we go from here. If some of you havent heard about The Great Reset, it might be a good idea to find out what that is - there is an article about this in the current issue of Time magazine (or the previous issue).


As a young journeyman I converted many gas stations to self-serve. I was surprised by how many 20 something guys there were pumping gas with college degrees who could not find jobs. I wondered what they would do when I finished my job.

The job that will never forget I was wiring some kind of machine. A fellow working in the area said he could not wait for me to finish. I ask if the machine would make his job easier? He said, "No. That machine will replace me." That was in the 70s. Automation has accelerated exponentially since then.

I wonder how many jobs I ended? I specialized in electrical controls, both troubleshooting and installation. Most of the work was automating various systems.

One of the jobs was at a national aluminum can manufacturing company. The company provided the equipment and did T&M contracts with capable contractors to install it. They started a new plant or replaced the equipment in a year instead of 3 which was the industry standard if they engineered it. Long story short, they provided digital controls that were not designed for the equipment provided. I designed the interface, wired the systems with a crew of about 35. The startup guy was amazed. He usually took 3 days starting up a machine because he had to trouble shoot the installation errors. He stated up 2 machines a day here! I gave them as built drawings, but they kept flying engineers out from Chicago to review them. I finally figured out they were using my as builts to try to engineer a similar situation on the east coast. As the job concluded, one of the supervisory engineers told me I saved the company from bankruptcy. I had caused the job to shut down due to electrical control manufacturing delays. Everyone involved was highly POd! He said if they had not delayed the job, the plant production would have stopped. They ran 24/7 except Thanksgiving and Christmas days. He said if they could find the capacity in their plants to fulfill the NW contracts, shipping would probably have bankrupted the company. If shipping did not, the hand wrapping to protect the labeling would have. I calculated an estimate of how many empty cans they would have needed to ship. About 23 semi loads a day 7 days a week. That lost can production would have crippled the brewing and bottling industries in the area too.

It was so easy to outperform, I became curious as to why. I began studying psychology. The fact that most will not consider fact seems to be the most logical explanation. Most of the issues in life are subjective. In the electrical / mechanical world it is 100% objective; it works or it doesn't. 


> In closing, I think a good way to take measure of a man, or woman, is to examine how their children have matured ( or havent). In regard to "Candidates," on the one hand, we have one deceased and two woefully drug afflicted; and on the other, we have some pretty sharp characters. Just saying…...............
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I totally disagree with that basis of evaluation. I have known too many people with a black sheep in the family. One of my uncles committed one of the worst cases of elder abuse I have ever heard of stealing my grandparent's farm. Another family member committed chronic tax evasion for a few decades becoming a multi-millionaire. He probably committed excessive financial elder abuse according his brother, but at least he was not responsible for his parent's deaths.


----------



## 23tony

> *Walmart, GM to test delivery with self-driving cars in Scottsdale…*
> 
> https://ktar.com/story/3689937/walmart-gm-to-test-delivery-with-self-driving-cars-in-scottsdale/
> 
> *the future…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I write code for a living. I fear dreadfully what may have slipped through into the code running self-driving cars.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Without taking sides, although I do think it s time to move forward and try get this country back to working together, I wonder if anyone has watched The Social Dilemna on Netflex. Very powerful story about the consequences of social media on our society, especially Facebook and Twitter. Lot of people getting brainwashed and don t even know it. Explains a lot about the way we all are being manipulated by media(and I mean BOTH sides) to discredit each side as fake news. Technology has been a good driving force in our world but there is also an evil side to it and is driving us humans to hate each other for rather insignificant reasons. Very good explanation as how we got to this mess.
> 
> - mjheck


Great start to trying to understand the effect of this newer media… In my youth, we had the radio, TV, and print media. One thing hasn't changed people trying to express their thoughts- today it is done with social media. Corona Crazy reminds me of sharing social thoughts at the "bar".


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Walmart, GM to test delivery with self-driving cars in Scottsdale…*
> 
> https://ktar.com/story/3689937/walmart-gm-to-test-delivery-with-self-driving-cars-in-scottsdale/
> 
> *the future…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I write code for a living. I fear dreadfully what may have slipped through into the code running self-driving cars.
> 
> - 23tony


There is the management Myopic Financial Focus issues like Boeing used on the 737 Max. Hard wiring connection failures and sensor failures will be issues too. I wonder how they will control jack knife on rainy highways. It happens here all the time when idiots cut in front of trucks. They closed about 80 miles of I-90 across Snoqualmie yesterday with a few inches of snow. Multiple spin outs and crashes. That will require a super duper sensor to navigate that.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I think what we need is a 5% tax on everyone priveliged to work from home, then spend 98% of the booty figuring out how to disperse the balance.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Walmart, GM to test delivery with self-driving cars in Scottsdale…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I write code for a living. I fear dreadfully what may have slipped through into the code running self-driving cars.
> 
> - 23tony


*+1 excellent insight*

*"Meet George Jetson? Orlando Unveils Plans for First Flying-Car Hub in U.S."*
https://todayheadline.co/meet-george-jetson-orlando-unveils-plans-for-first-flying-car-hub-in-u-s-the-new-york-times/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ok, Bob. Gotcha. Perhaps, though, potential Leaders of Countries might be held to a higher standard. Also, on an average basis, good parenting leads to good children.

But seriously, (sarc tag on), whats wrong with a bit of the old tax evasion? Isnt that what accountants are for? Anyone who is self-employed knows to write off any and all expenses they can justify, and then some, to minimize their tax-payment. I remember when I was a painting contractor in NYC; my accountant was saying that my payout was still gonna be high, and asked what other expenses I could conjure up. "What about those white pants you guys wear, how much you spend on those in a year?" Oh, about 300$ maybe. "Right, thats good for a 1000$ deduction. No, you dont actually need the receipts. What else?" And so it goes.

Besides, no self resecting millionaire would ever pay taxes on income or capitol gains or other. No, they would park their wealth offshore in a corporate Foundation tax structure and smile as it accrued. You know, like that Bill and Hill one.

And it isnt like those taxes revenues are gonna come back to YOU in any beneficial way; I mean, as of 2016 *Iraq got 5.3billion* of your tax dollars, *Afganistan got 5.1billion*, *Israel got 3.1billion*, *Egypt got 1.2billion*, and *Jordan got 1.2billion*. Thats alot of tax dollars, that didnt benefit Joe and Jane deplorable six-pack in any way. And thats only the top 5! Why, I imagine the entire crumbling highway system of the US could have been rebuilt for that, which was only one year`s worth of aid. Funny thing is, Trump tried to whittle all that monkey business down some, but your elected officials who work for you stopped him. I think Biden will increase it, by alot, which will mean, even less for you. That is, if and when the Electors finally tally in Dementias favor.

And I am in no way singling out the US, it is even worse over here. Japan seems to be ok, why, the banks cant even find anyone to lend money to, as they are all paying down their debts, and dont want more.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This is already being discussed in Europe, and will likely be policy soon. Only difference is, the bloated whale of a beauracracy will eat up about 99% of the gross, and the rest will go to China in exchange for some Covid tests that dont work.



> I think what we need is a 5% tax on everyone priveliged to work from home, then spend 98% of the booty figuring out how to disperse the balance.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## Peteybadboy

Talking about automation….

Back in say 82, I was working for Monroe the Calculator company. Selling direct. I was calling on a bank VP in say Clifton NJ, I saw ATM,s "in the city" because my wife worked in NYC, so I brought the ATM up, he said no one will use them they want to see and talk to a teller. (he was probably my age now or less!)

Tax planning to reduce taxes is a legal business strategy . see Learned Hand Judging ruling. Now tax planning is a huge business.

Topmax, I played a round of golf with Bob O'donnel. He ran the Alcoa can division. He told me that Alcoa built the aluminum can making machine to sell Aluminum. The steal can mgrs did not buy the machines because they thought it would put them out of business. Guess what they didn't buy the machines so Alco did and put them out of business. So I said to him do you know the movie the graduate? I said you where in "plastics" before "plastics.


----------



## corelz125

Joe grew up in Jamaica, then moved away to attend college and law school.

He decided to come back to Jamaica because he felt he could be a Big Shot at home. He really wanted to impress everyone. So he returned and opened his new law office in New Kingston.

The first day, he saw a man coming up the passageway. He decided to make a big impression on this potential client when he arrived.

As the man came to the door Joe picked up the phone. He motioned the man in, all the while talking.

"No. Absolutely not. You tell those clowns in New York that I won't settle this case for less than one million. Yes, the Appeals Court has agreed to hear that case next week. I'll be handling the primary argument and the other members of my team will provide support. Okay, tell the DA that I'll meet with him next week to discuss the details."

The "conversation" went on for almost five minutes. All the while the man sat patiently as Joe rattled off instructions.

Finally, Joe put down the phone and turned to the man, "I'm sorry for the delay but as you can see, I'm very busy. What can I do for you?"

The man replied, "I'm from Cable & Wireless, the telephone company, I come to hook up your phone."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Talking about automation….
> 
> Back in say 82, I was working for Monroe the Calculator company. Selling direct. I was calling on a bank VP in say Clifton NJ, I saw ATM,s "in the city" because my wife worked in NYC, so I brought the ATM up, he said no one will use them they want to see and talk to a teller. (he was probably my age now or less!)
> 
> - Peteybadboy


How true. It just takes time for the masses to adjust First the ATM'- closing the drive-thru teller- then closing bank branches. Like it or not this is how we bank today and personally, I adjusted. Also, the sedan car is being phased out.



> Topmax, I played a round of golf with Bob O donnel.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


This is for you Petey…
*
Augusta's Green Jackets: For Winners, Members (and Buyers) Only*









https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/12/sports/golf/green-jacket-masters.html?action=click&module=Top%20Stories&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The man replied, "I'm from Cable & Wireless, the telephone company, I come to hook up your phone."
> 
> - corelz125


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*PROBLEM*

*'Crisis Levels' in Mississippi: No ICU Beds Left in Jackson, Only 12% Remain Statewide*

*At dinner parties and game nights, casual American life is fueling the coronavirus surge*

*Detroit schools halt face-to-face learning because of COVID-19*

Yes to the above and other horrific things of this COVID that is altering society. A mentor said to me onetime-

*"that is the problem but what is the solution?"*

*SOLUTION*



















*Read everything- listen to others- make up your own mind*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *...the election is over and biden is our president elect .*
> 
> - pottz


*
Who Declares Winner in US Presidential Election?* - Many people assume the winner of the U.S. presidential contest is determined once the media calls the race and the losing candidate delivers a concession speech. But the truth is that formally declaring a presidential winner is a months-long process that won't be completed until January.

Here is an article explaining the "law" of when our president is "officially" declared. Until then- Trump is the current president like it or not. I do not accept president-elect until one person concedes or it has been officially declared (see the article on the process) 
https://www.voanews.com/2020-usa-votes/who-declares-winner-us-presidential-election


----------



## pottz

> *...the election is over and biden is our president elect .*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Who Declares Winner in US Presidential Election?* - Many people assume the winner of the U.S. presidential contest is determined once the media calls the race and the losing candidate delivers a concession speech. But the truth is that formally declaring a presidential winner is a months-long process that won't be completed until January.
> 
> Here is an article explaining the "law" of when our president is "officially" declared. Until then- Trump is the current president like it or not. I do not accept president-elect until one person concedes or it has been officially declared (see the article on the process)
> https://www.voanews.com/2020-usa-votes/who-declares-winner-us-presidential-election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well if your waiting for trump to concede it might be after theve moved him out of the white house,his ego is way to inflated too do that.he just cant believe the american people have had enough of making america great again.funny ive always thought america was great! i think i heard rumor melania already had their bags packed-lol.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Here is an article explaining the "law" of when our president is "officially" declared. Until then- Trump is the current president like it or not. I do not accept president-elect until one person concedes or it has been officially declared (see the article on the process)
> https://www.voanews.com/2020-usa-votes/who-declares-winner-us-presidential-election
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Law? Law hasn't been a concern for quite a while in Washington, if it were, Trump would have been running against an inmate in '16, Edward Snowden put it best! Besides, laws are oppressive to the entitled and prevent (some) dead people from voting.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *...the election is over and biden is our president elect .*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Who Declares Winner in US Presidential Election?* - Many people assume the winner of the U.S. presidential contest is determined once the media calls the race and the losing candidate delivers a concession speech. But the truth is that formally declaring a presidential winner is a months-long process that won't be completed until January.
> 
> Here is an article explaining the "law" of when our president is "officially" declared. Until then- Trump is the current president like it or not. I do not accept president-elect until one person concedes or it has been officially declared (see the article on the process)
> https://www.voanews.com/2020-usa-votes/who-declares-winner-us-presidential-election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> well if your waiting for trump to concede it might be after theve moved him out of the white house,his ego is way to inflated too do that.he just cant believe the american people have had enough of making america great again.funny ive always thought america was great! i think i heard rumor melania already had their bags packed-lol.
> 
> - pottz


1. '"well if your waiting for trump to concede" when Trump decides to conceded that is step 1. He is against the ropes and I am letting him play out his options.

2. Then there is the political process of "official" determination (see previous attached article)

3. "cant believe the american people have had enough of making america great again" ??? What is wrong with trying to make America great? May I suggest for a start a fair election?

4. "ive always thought america was great" It is but it must be protected…

*"Lies must be protected by truth."*


----------



## corelz125

Cases are starting to rise in NY. Restrictions have been put back in place. Lol 75% of Washington are criminals. Where else do you get a job that pays $165k a Year but become a multi millionaire in a few years. Funny how the election 4 years ago was fair but now it's not? The election 8 years ago was fair now it's not.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Cases are starting to rise in NY. Restrictions have been put back in place. Lol 75% of Washington are criminals. Where else do you get a job that pays $165k a Year but become a multi millionaire in a few years. Funny how the election 4 years ago was fair but now it s not? The election 8 years ago was fair now it s not.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 Yes to this "Bull********************" but IMO maybe we or you as the Jokemeister can help uplift us with a joke. Does anybody remember Will Rogers?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Why I will sleep tonight… (the football)


----------



## pottz

> *...the election is over and biden is our president elect .*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Who Declares Winner in US Presidential Election?* - Many people assume the winner of the U.S. presidential contest is determined once the media calls the race and the losing candidate delivers a concession speech. But the truth is that formally declaring a presidential winner is a months-long process that won't be completed until January.
> 
> Here is an article explaining the "law" of when our president is "officially" declared. Until then- Trump is the current president like it or not. I do not accept president-elect until one person concedes or it has been officially declared (see the article on the process)
> https://www.voanews.com/2020-usa-votes/who-declares-winner-us-presidential-election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> well if your waiting for trump to concede it might be after theve moved him out of the white house,his ego is way to inflated too do that.he just cant believe the american people have had enough of making america great again.funny ive always thought america was great! i think i heard rumor melania already had their bags packed-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 1. '"well if your waiting for trump to concede" when Trump decides to conceded that is step 1. He is against the ropes and I am letting him play out his options.
> 
> 2. Then there is the political process of "official" determination (see previous attached article)
> 
> 3. "cant believe the american people have had enough of making america great again" ??? What is wrong with trying to make America great? May I suggest for a start a fair election?
> 
> 4. "ive always thought america was great" It is but it must be protected…
> 
> *"Lies must be protected by truth."*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


#1 he's not against the ropes,he lost the election,he needs to understand that.
#2 that is just a matter of time.
#3 nothing wrong with it,because it was always the greatest nation on earth.tell me what wasn't fair? donald trump cant either thats why most of his lawsuits were dismissed,no evidence to back up the claims.
#4 well when it comes to lies trump is definitely the best at twisting facts into his version of reality.
anything else dw?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *...the election is over and biden is our president elect .*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Who Declares Winner in US Presidential Election?* - Many people assume the winner of the U.S. presidential contest is determined once the media calls the race and the losing candidate delivers a concession speech. But the truth is that formally declaring a presidential winner is a months-long process that won't be completed until January.
> 
> Here is an article explaining the "law" of when our president is "officially" declared. Until then- Trump is the current president like it or not. I do not accept president-elect until one person concedes or it has been officially declared (see the article on the process)
> https://www.voanews.com/2020-usa-votes/who-declares-winner-us-presidential-election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> well if your waiting for trump to concede it might be after theve moved him out of the white house,his ego is way to inflated too do that.he just cant believe the american people have had enough of making america great again.funny ive always thought america was great! i think i heard rumor melania already had their bags packed-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 1. '"well if your waiting for trump to concede" when Trump decides to conceded that is step 1. He is against the ropes and I am letting him play out his options.
> 
> 2. Then there is the political process of "official" determination (see previous attached article)
> 
> 3. "cant believe the american people have had enough of making america great again" ??? What is wrong with trying to make America great? May I suggest for a start a fair election?
> 
> 4. "ive always thought america was great" It is but it must be protected…
> 
> *"Lies must be protected by truth."*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> #1 he s not against the ropes,he lost the election,he needs to understand that.
> #2 that is just a matter of time.
> #3 nothing wrong with it,because it was always the greatest nation on earth.tell me what wasn t fair? donald trump cant either thats why most of his lawsuits were dismissed,no evidence to back up the claims.
> #4 well when it comes to lies trump is definitely the best at twisting facts into his version of reality.
> anything else dw?
> 
> - pottz


Then all you are doing is giving your opinion and I say he did not lose the election based on the law of the United States of America. Don't attack me- I don't decide who the president is… we follow the law…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Then all you are doing is giving your opinion and I say he did not lose the election based on the law of the United States of America. Don t attack me- I don t decide who the president is… *we follow the law…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Lets hope somebody does. They certainly do not here in WA. Our gubberner appoints activists judges to fix the law as they see fit. I'm a bit skeptical about were the line is in national law enforcement. I do not doubt Trump lost. Most everything else is questionable ;-(


----------



## bandit571

Shades of Dewey vs Truman? With the Press electing Dewey?

Still remember Dan Rather crying on live TV, when his Democratic candidate LOST to a Republican….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Shades of Dewey vs Truman? With the Press electing Dewey?
> 
> Still remember Dan Rather crying on live TV, when his Democratic candidate LOST to a Republican….
> 
> - bandit571


Did he cry again in 1952?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Law? Law hasn t been a concern for quite a while in Washington, if it were, Trump would have been running against an inmate in 16, Edward Snowden put it best! Besides, laws are oppressive to the entitled and prevent (some) dead people from voting.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I like the way you think and link, Yeti!

Fact is, no One has received a single electoral vote yet, and thus, no One is President-elect. But one of them is the President, and he should be respected in that esteemed Office until he vacates it, despite personal feelings. The sly "unbiased" Mainstream Media just projects the amount of EC votes that could go to this or that candidate to give the false appearance that someone has won or lost.

Anyone remember Bush vs. Gore? Gore thought he had won for a couple weeks, and then he hadnt.

MAGA. Pardon Ed Snowden.

Could someone please explain what BUILD BACK BETTER actually means, because sleepy Joe didnt, couldnt, or cant. Build what exactly? Back to what exactly? Better than what exactly?

Heres a curious little tidbit of information:

The campaign slogan for the World Economic Forum´s Great Reset is: Build Back Better.

The campaign slogan for the possible Biden corpratocracy is: Build Back Better.

Boris Johnson´s latest backdrop when he is manipulating the English people is: Build Back Better

LaGarde´s (of the IMF) latest public address central theme was: Build Back Better

Former Secretary-General of the UN, Antonio Gutteres of Portugal has recently made a public address, central theme of which was: Build Back Better.

Prince Charles, soon to be King of England, recently addressed his lowly subjects and spoke of the need to: Build Back Better, because Climate Change and overpopulation and stuff.

Melinda (he man) Gates, Co-Chair of Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, October 21 2020: "Life will change forever, we will Build Back in a Better way."

Indeed! Change forever! The masks thing, social distancing, rolling lockdowns, restricted travel, is permanent, get used to it. The Vaccine will not be your saviour.

Who is the One person who stood in their way?

I will let all you Coincidence Theory supporters figure that one out.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I think we need a recount *tight races only" with both sides looking on. We need to "trust" our election process and the results. America needs this.

BTW our Member-Member tournament starts today. (this is a major for us) I vowed to win the raffle at list nights kick off party (and I did win that) ha! spent 200 to get 400 in pro shop credit. (which my wife will use)

Tournament starts today at 1pm. I need to focus like "White Feather".

Build Back Better, I will pay attention to this. Sounds like the lefts response to Make "x" great again.

Tiger looked good yesterday. Nice to see Paul Casey play well.

Be safe


----------



## MrWolfe

Dang Brian, 
That's pretty interesting info about "BBB".
I see a pattern there/here and it doesn't bode well for the US. The WEF/Great Reset sounds a bit nefarious and totalitarian and I don't particularly like Davos or 4IR either.
What's happened in other countries looks as if it may happen in the US now.


----------



## pottz

> *...the election is over and biden is our president elect .*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Who Declares Winner in US Presidential Election?* - Many people assume the winner of the U.S. presidential contest is determined once the media calls the race and the losing candidate delivers a concession speech. But the truth is that formally declaring a presidential winner is a months-long process that won't be completed until January.
> 
> Here is an article explaining the "law" of when our president is "officially" declared. Until then- Trump is the current president like it or not. I do not accept president-elect until one person concedes or it has been officially declared (see the article on the process)
> https://www.voanews.com/2020-usa-votes/who-declares-winner-us-presidential-election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> well if your waiting for trump to concede it might be after theve moved him out of the white house,his ego is way to inflated too do that.he just cant believe the american people have had enough of making america great again.funny ive always thought america was great! i think i heard rumor melania already had their bags packed-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 1. '"well if your waiting for trump to concede" when Trump decides to conceded that is step 1. He is against the ropes and I am letting him play out his options.
> 
> 2. Then there is the political process of "official" determination (see previous attached article)
> 
> 3. "cant believe the american people have had enough of making america great again" ??? What is wrong with trying to make America great? May I suggest for a start a fair election?
> 
> 4. "ive always thought america was great" It is but it must be protected…
> 
> *"Lies must be protected by truth."*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> #1 he s not against the ropes,he lost the election,he needs to understand that.
> #2 that is just a matter of time.
> #3 nothing wrong with it,because it was always the greatest nation on earth.tell me what wasn t fair? donald trump cant either thats why most of his lawsuits were dismissed,no evidence to back up the claims.
> #4 well when it comes to lies trump is definitely the best at twisting facts into his version of reality.
> anything else dw?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Then all you are doing is giving your opinion and I say he did not lose the election based on the law of the United States of America. Don t attack me- I don t decide who the president is… we follow the law…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


your right dw we follow the law and if you believe trump will hit the lottery and win the election thats great.you do decide who the president is,we all do together and unless there is some miracle where trump gets thousands of last minute votes id say he's done.personally id dont care who is president their both worthless.it's like when trump beat hillary,it was the best of two evils.


----------



## pottz

just read that election officials and homeland security said this was the most secure election in american history.there was no cases to be found of voter fraud lost votes or any compromise of votes.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> just read that election officials and homeland security said this was the most secure election in american history.there was no cases to be found of voter fraud lost votes or any compromise of votes.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah okay…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Law? Law hasn t been a concern for quite a while in Washington, if it were, Trump would have been running against an inmate in 16, Edward Snowden put it best! Besides, laws are oppressive to the entitled and prevent (some) dead people from voting.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I missed that somehow ;-( Nice summary BBY. Are you sure Trump should not have been an inmate in 16?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Gonna switch gears to a higher note here.

This is Maslows Hierarchy of Human Needs. It should be read from the bottom up, each level sustaining the next above. To achieve the highest level, all others must be fulfilled to some extent. Though the lower levels support the apex, it is the Apex which is the most important in terms of self-development. If there is a lack at any level, you cannot have full self-development. Progress is often interupted by a failure to meet lower level needs. Progress is also not uni-directional, we often fluctuate between levels. The order of needs is not rigid, we can seek all of them at the same time, for example.

Maslow later added more stages between the 4th and 5th in this diagram.
Those are:
_Cognitive needs: knowledge and understanding, exploration, need for meaning.
Aesthetic needs: appreciation and search for beauty, balance, form.

Later still, he added another level yet higher that concerns service to others, values transcending the self.

"It is quite true that man lives by bread alone - when there is no bread."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*'People are looking for an escape': Reopened SF tattoo shops booked until 2021*
https://www.sfgate.com/sf-culture/article/People-are-looking-for-an-escape-Reopened-15716311.php


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

In response to a previous comment:

That "story" about Melania (the hottest 1st Lady eva) having her bags packed and ready to go is 100% complete and total manufactured mainstream media bullcrud. She is absolutely 100% steadfast in support of her husband, and she told him flat out that he better start playing hardball and take no prisoners.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*oh well I'm stuck at "belongingness and love needs" maybe I'll post kinder to Pottz* :>)

Don't worry about the presidency but focus on the Federal Reserve


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> In response to a previous comment:
> 
> *That "story" about Melania (the hottest 1st Lady eva) *
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


My fav first ladies:

*Beauty and class-*









*Power-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> just read that election officials and homeland security said this was the most secure election in american history.there was no cases to be found of voter fraud lost votes or any compromise of votes.
> 
> - pottz


*Lee Harvey Oswald shot and killed Kennedy?*



















*Trump is no fool… "live again and fight another day"*


----------



## pottz

> In response to a previous comment:
> 
> That "story" about Melania (the hottest 1st Lady eva) having her bags packed and ready to go is 100% complete and total manufactured mainstream media bullcrud. She is absolutely 100% steadfast in support of her husband, and she told him flat out that he better start playing hardball and take no prisoners.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yeah right dude,i guess you are in the inner circle.you believe that and youll believe trump is gonna be the president next year.she's gonna do what keeps her as rich as she is with the life style she has become used too-lol.


----------



## pottz

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *oh well I m stuck at "belongingness and love needs" maybe I ll post kinder to Pottz* :>)
> 
> Don t worry about the presidency but focus on the Federal Reserve
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


id prefer no one kisses my a#$ just tell me what you think without gettin nasty and getting the crickett chirpping.im a big boy with thick skin guys.as long as were all civil we'll be good,ok!


----------



## pottz

> In response to a previous comment:
> 
> *That "story" about Melania (the hottest 1st Lady eva) *
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> My fav first ladies:
> 
> *Beauty and class-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Power-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah you want class,jacqueline kennedy was class and style.thats why it was called camelot.they were as close as we get in america to royalty.


----------



## pottz

> just read that election officials and homeland security said this was the most secure election in american history.there was no cases to be found of voter fraud lost votes or any compromise of votes.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Lee Harvey Oswald shot and killed Kennedy?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump is no fool… "live again and fight another day"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


except trump does't know when to shut up and come back when it's time.he just keeps flappin his lips….sorry just keeps tweeting his big lips.at least that will go away with biden,i dont think he knows how to tweet-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> id prefer no one kisses my a#$ just tell me what you think without gettin nasty and getting the crickett chirpping.im a big boy with thick skin guys.as long as were all civil we ll be good,ok!
> 
> - pottz


*COPY:*


----------



## pottz

> id prefer no one kisses my a#$ just tell me what you think without gettin nasty and getting the crickett chirpping.im a big boy with thick skin guys.as long as were all civil we ll be good,ok!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *COPY:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah just ask the beagle.she talks for me.


----------



## pottz

hey listen guys we all have our own political differences and thats fine,lets never let that divide us,were all wood friends and lets make sure it stays that way.if you feel this thread is getting too "hot" too handle just say im takin a break and cool off.the duck does this all the time.i think he's been doing it all week as a mater of fact.he gets red hot but he knows when to take a time out,something im still learning-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey listen guys we all have our own political differences and thats fine,lets never let that divide us,were all wood friends and lets make sure it stays that way.if you feel this thread is getting too "hot" too handle just say im takin a break and cool off.the duck does this all the time.i think he s been doing it all week as a mater of fact.he gets red hot but he knows when to take a time out,something im still learning-lol.
> 
> - pottz


*COPY:*


----------



## pottz

> hey listen guys we all have our own political differences and thats fine,lets never let that divide us,were all wood friends and lets make sure it stays that way.if you feel this thread is getting too "hot" too handle just say im takin a break and cool off.the duck does this all the time.i think he s been doing it all week as a mater of fact.he gets red hot but he knows when to take a time out,something im still learning-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *COPY:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not sure thats a real beagle,the ears seem small-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Ray came home one night from a long day at work, slid into bed beside his sleeping wife, and fell into a deep slumber.
He awoke before the Pearly Gates, where St. Peter said, 'You died in your sleep, Ray.'
Ray was stunned. 'I'm dead? No, I can't be! I've got too much to live for. Send me back!'
St. Peter said, 'I'm sorry, but there's only one way you can go back, and that is as a chicken.'
Ray was devastated, but begged St. Peter to send him to a farm near his home. The next thing he knew, he was covered with feathers, clucking and pecking the ground.
A rooster strolled past. 'So, you're the new hen, huh? How's your first day here?'
'Not bad,' replied Ray the hen, 'but I have this strange feeling inside. Like I'm gonna explode!'
'You're ovulating,' explained the rooster. 'Don't tell me you've never laid an egg before?'
'Never,' said Ray.
'Well, just relax and let it happen,' says the rooster. 'It's no big deal. He did, and a few uncomfortable seconds later, out popped an egg! He was overcome with emotion as he experienced motherhood. He soon laid another egg - his joy was overwhelming.
As he was about to lay his third egg, he felt a smack on the back of his head, and heard…..
"Ray, wake up! You crapped the bed!"


----------



## corelz125

A Greek and an Irishman were sitting in a Starbucks one day comparing their two cultures.

Over a double latte, the Greek mentions "We built the Pantheon, you may recall, along with the Temple of Apollo."

"Well, it was the Irish that discovered the Summer and Winter Solstices."

"But it was the Greeks who gave birth to advanced mathematics."

"Granted, but it was the Irish who built the first timepieces."

Knowing that he's about to deliver the coup de grace, the son of Athens points out with a note of finality: "Keep in mind that it was the ancient Greeks who invented the notion of sex as a pleasurable activity!"

"True enough, replied the son of Erin "but it was the Irish who got women involved"


----------



## pottz

thank god your here corelz,ive never more needed your jokes than right now bud! tough crowd tonight.the trump supporters are feeling lonely-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That "story" about Melania (the hottest 1st Lady eva) having her bags packed and ready to go is 100% complete and total manufactured mainstream media bullcrud. She is absolutely 100% steadfast in support of her husband, and she told him flat out that he better start playing hardball and take no prisoners.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns





> yeah right dude,i guess you are in the inner circle.you believe that and youll believe trump is gonna be the president next year.she s gonna do what keeps her as rich as she is with the life style she has become used too-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Here is the rub. Slavic women are not like American women. No even close. Galaxies apart. Now is it possible and reasonable to believe she also knows where the money comes from, of course. Sure but put yourself in her shoes and walk a bit. She is far from dumb. And you can believe he gets and earful but you will never see her spew out to the public.

Oh well Gunny how would you know? Well I married one, been 10 years now. Before we got married I spent alot of time getting to know not only her but the family, culture and language. Go ahead throw me under the bus while she is around. Sure fire way to get on her bad side and but quick. And you are not likely to ever get anything more than Polar Ice when you her meet again. (certain family members made this mistake) That is the culture they come from. As always not all are the same, some are true gold diggers and a host of other qualities many of us with ex wives don't like.

Not sure what I did right in life but I am not complaining.


----------



## pottz

gunny i really dont care what melania and the donalds relationship is or isn't,he's done as president as far as i can see.unless you believe all the bs lawsuits he's filed might ever do something.the man has disgraced america to most of the world.except his friend putin maybe.time to smell the toast burning and get this country going forward.trump is kinda like the wizard of oz,once the curtain got pulled down we all knew how phoney he was!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> gunny i really dont care what melania and the donalds relationship is or isn t,he s done as president as far as i can see*.unless you believe all the bs lawsuits he s filed might ever do something.the man has disgraced america to most of the world.except his friend putin maybe.time to smell the toast burning and get this country going forward.trump is kinda like the wizard of oz,once the curtain got pulled down we all knew how phoney he was!
> *
> - pottz


*Captain Whoooo! you are going off with the Trump comments. You may want to steer this to Gunnys post and pic or go back to 1st ladies…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Here is the rub. Slavic women are not like American women.
> 
> - Well I married one, been 10 years now. Before we got married I spent alot of time getting to know not only her but the family, culture and language.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*

May I suggest for you to get her- *









*
Trust me on this one… it is the best thing to home…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> 
> This will probably get flagged, won t be the first time.*
> 
> - corelz125


*Interesting- such bravado- Pottz asked for a cooling-off period and his Jokemeister posts and brags about his shallow need to express his thoughts on Trump :>(

Let me ask is this not the author that Crickett gave accolades to on his post…Pottz he is with the Duck to take the post…*


----------



## pottz

> Here is the rub. Slavic women are not like American women.
> 
> - Well I married one, been 10 years now. Before we got married I spent alot of time getting to know not only her but the family, culture and language.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *
> 
> May I suggest for you to get her- *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Trust me on this one… it is the best thing to home…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry not my flavor?


----------



## pottz

> *
> 
> This will probably get flagged, won t be the first time.*
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *Interesting- such bravado- Pottz asked for a cooling-off period and his Jokemeister posts and brags about his shallow need to express his thoughts on Trump :>(
> 
> Let me ask is this not the author that Crickett gave accolades to on his post…Pottz he is with the Duck to take the post…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you really dont get it do you dw?


----------



## pottz

i hate to say it but corona crazy may be at the point where it needs to die a honorable death,with crickets help? you guys tell me?i love this forum because im a woodworker and thats my main purpose for being here a part of this.if we get to the point we rip each other apart then it's over!!!!in my humble opinion trump has torn this country apart like we are doing debating it.im done….our you?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i hate to say it but corona crazy may be at the point where it needs to die a honorable death,with crickets help? you guys tell me?i love this forum because im a woodworker and thats my main purpose for being here a part of this.if we get to the point we rip each other apart then it s over!!!!in my humble opinion trump has torn this country apart like we are doing debating it.im done….our you?
> 
> - pottz


But if this ends right now then it "legally" ended with Trump being our president


----------



## pottz

> i hate to say it but corona crazy may be at the point where it needs to die a honorable death,with crickets help? you guys tell me?i love this forum because im a woodworker and thats my main purpose for being here a part of this.if we get to the point we rip each other apart then it s over!!!!in my humble opinion trump has torn this country apart like we are doing debating it.im done….our you?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> But if this ends right now then it "legally" ended with Trump being our president
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no it didn't and thats why it should probably die!!!die with trump if thats how you feel,it will be cold and lonely my friend!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> May I suggest for you to get her- *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Trust me on this one… it is the best thing to home…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We have that!! Good stuff, but in little portions. The day after I try to fumigate the office for the boss. He enjoys that week old dead racoon smell.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Jokemiester* The Irish won the day ;-)) 


> I write code for a living. I fear dreadfully what may have slipped through into the code running self-driving cars.
> - 23tony


That reminds me of some code issues that slipped thought the cracks. In the early days of energy management the programmer erred. His code turned on a boiler in an elementary school, but once started it did not turn off. The janitor noticed the pressure relief blowing steam. He turned it off. He reported it to me when I got to the site the next day. The engineer's design bypassed the high temperature cut out and other electrical safety devices.

We were adding energy management to several schools in the district. I told the manager I worked for we needed to go back the other previous sites and verify the safety devices had not been bypassed. He said they are working fine, don't worry about it. I told the idiot I did not care if I ever did another job for him but I would advise the school district they needed to do it. He decided we should do it. They were all fine, no bypassing of safety. That one boiler had slightly different wiring at the terminals than the other is the district.

Another program error would not allow a fan to turn off. That burned up the fan motor. The electrician who wired it want the energy management company to pay for the damages. The programmer asked me about it. I told him if the electrician had used the proper overload heaters, they would have tripped and saved the motor. I never heard what happened, probably continued finger pointing ;-)) Trouble shooing motor failures for nearly 5 decades I estimate no more than 10% of motors have proper overload protection if it is field installed.

Snoqualmie Pass was closed 20 miles on both sides yesterday for spin outs and crashes due to the first snow. It apparently opened for a few hours and then reclosed for spin outs, crashes and jack knifes. I wonder how they will program for than and chains required on the driverless trucks. Seems like that will be an issue from the pass all the way to the east coast most winters, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> But if this ends right now then it "legally" ended with Trump being our president
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *it should probably die!!!die with trump if thats how you feel,it will be cold and lonely my friend!*
> 
> - pottz


*
Caution on what you post…*


----------



## pottz

> May I suggest for you to get her- *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Trust me on this one… it is the best thing to home…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> We have that!! Good stuff, but in little portions. The day after I try to fumigate the office for the boss. He enjoys that week old dead racoon smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ok because it's startin to stink here too!


----------



## pottz

> But if this ends right now then it "legally" ended with Trump being our president
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *it should probably die!!!die with trump if thats how you feel,it will be cold and lonely my friend!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Caution on what you post…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


*DITTO!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- we don't want the Duck as our leader- stay the course… we are with you.*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ok because it s startin to stink here too!
> 
> - pottz


The boss uses this, claims it works well. I never really stick around to find out. These cars ain't going to fix themselves.

LOL


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- we don t want the Duck as our leader- stay the course… we are with you.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well you cant lead if you arnt around,i dont think the duck wants to lead,as evedence he's on one of his sabbaticals agian which i highly respect.he at least knows when he need to back off. i have feelers out as to what i shall do.tomorrow will tell !


----------



## mjheck

Hang in there Pottz: You have my support and I'm guessing some others on the forum. Up until just recently the political views here were pretty tame. I watched an interview tonight with the 2 main lawyers from the Bush/Gore Supreme Court fight in 2020(Boise was one I can't think of the other). These are major high powered lawyers and both said they wouldn't even consider taking the case because there is nothing there. They became and have remained friends since then even though they sometimes disagree on some legal issues. They both agreed that Trump doesn't stand a chance in Hell to overturn the election and everyone is being coy trying to figure out their best next political move. Several of them want to run in 2024 and don't want to rile Trump and lose his base. Trump has never lost anything this major and can't bring himself to admit he is a loser. One of the points these guys brought up is their believe that most of us Americans agree for the most part on far more things that we disagree on. Trump's modus operandi is to rile people up and play against their perceived differences and fears. His method has always been to insult and bully people and get people fighting against each other. Witness his rallies. Having spent 40 years in a blue collar field(sawmilling) and having worked as an entry level worker clear up to president I have had the opportunity to work and be friends with people on the entire political spectrum from '60s back to the earth hippies to full bore right wing ****************************************. I never shy away from a political discussion not because I want to argue but because I am interested in why people think different from me. The one common thread is that they all mean well and are really decent people. It's Trump's rhetoric and constant lying is what has set us apart. We've never had a leader of a democracy do this and it has torn us all apart. I'm not a gung ho Democrat by any means but if Biden is going in to this saying that his main goal is to unite us(Never heard those words ONCE from Trump) I would like to give him a chance.
And Potzz remains my leader.
Also, if you guys get a chance go back and read Potzz original post for this forum in March. He could make the same post today word for word. We really aren't getting anywhere.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We are definitely way off the original track. But a welcome diversion from the crisis most of the time; especially Jokemiester. Corona is getting Crazier; new records daily.

My, my, how Times have really changed. In the 1960 election Nixon had a valid case for voting issues but he felt a legal challenge would harm the country.


----------



## MrWolfe

I'm in favor of the thread continuing but more in favor of everyone sharing their wood working projects. We used to do that here and I miss it. There's more than enough different "flavors" of social media and infighting on other platforms and zero woodworking on twitter and facebook and the "news" media sites. 
You guys are all masterful woodcrafters and I enjoy seeing your work.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My next project-*- *Bully Pulpit*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Wow, like tornado went through here last night.

Also in favor of the thread continiung, it is mostly fun, and mostly peaceful.

"People living on the streets
Corporate criminals getting off cheap
Massive campaign fund
That is the key
So there is no other choice
Now you will vote for me."

I sang those words many times 30+ years ago, and still stand by them. Just the first verse, but you get the point. 
They were even immortalized on vinyl. The skinny guy is yours truly.










And our Crew. I am crouched lower left, with the hottie. The Holstein extreme left was our drummer, a veritable wrecking machine. These photos were taken at The Pipeline, in the middle of the Newark ghetto (the top gunshot trauma center in the country was a long block down the road). And we had guns too, and the locals knew it and never messed with us much.


----------



## pottz

after talking to a few of you i do believe this thread should live but im gonna stay out of the politics,losing any of you guys as friends would be a sad thing and thats not what this thread was created to do.im with jon my main reason to be here is sharing my love of woodworking and learning from all the talented people ive come to know.so lets move on and stay friends.peace jocks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Project in progress


----------



## pottz

> Project in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i think you probably have the most colorful shop on this forum.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hang in there Pottz: You have my support and I m guessing some others on the forum. Up until just recently the political views here were pretty tame. I watched an interview tonight with the 2 main lawyers from the Bush/Gore Supreme Court fight in 2020(Boise was one I can t think of the other). These are major high powered lawyers and both said they wouldn t even consider taking the case because there is nothing there. They became and have remained friends since then even though they sometimes disagree on some legal issues. They both agreed that Trump doesn t stand a chance in Hell to overturn the election and everyone is being coy trying to figure out their best next political move. Several of them want to run in 2024 and don t want to rile Trump and lose his base. Trump has never lost anything this major and can t bring himself to admit he is a loser. One of the points these guys brought up is their believe that most of us Americans agree for the most part on far more things that we disagree on.* Trump s modus operandi is to rile people up and play against their perceived differences and fears. His method has always been to insult and bully people and get people fighting against each other. Witness his rallies. Having spent 40 years in a blue collar field(sawmilling) and having worked as an entry level worker clear up to president I have had the opportunity to work and be friends with people on the entire political spectrum from 60s back to the earth hippies to full bore right wing ****************************************. I never shy away from a political discussion not because I want to argue but because I am interested in why people think different from me.* The one common thread is that they all mean well and are really decent people.* It s Trump s rhetoric and constant lying is what has set us apart. We ve never had a leader of a democracy do this and it has torn us all apart.* I m not a gung ho Democrat by any means but if *Biden is going in to this saying that his main goal is to unite us*(Never heard those words ONCE from Trump) I would like to give him a chance.
> And Potzz remains my leader.
> Also, if you guys get a chance go back and read Potzz original post for this forum in March. He could make the same post today word for word. We really aren t getting anywhere.
> 
> - mjheck


*
Pure Biden rhetoric- please describe "How" he is planning to do this. As for Trump's famous mantra- "Make America Great" Those words will live on. similar to "Don't Tred on Me"

woodworking related- I decided to make this for my hat collection…*


----------



## bandit571

A PIP from the Dungeon Woodworking Shop..









Going to try to get the lid glued up this weekend..









Work in progress…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Project in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> i think you probably have the most colorful shop on this forum.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks. Method to the madness. Blue is metric sockets. Green is Torx. Yellow is triplespline. Grey is special sockets. Red is SAE. So at a glance a vusual guide.


----------



## Peteybadboy

No one even asked how I played in the golf tournament. I am shocked! ;}

Well we kind of stunk given the competition. You can't make bogies and win.

I must admit I have to catch up on the posts.

I do hope you are well and feel as good as I do, after a few post tournament cocktails with friends.

Be well, be happy, and focus. Watch the masters if you have time. Very amazing


----------



## pottz

> A PIP from the Dungeon Woodworking Shop..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try to get the lid glued up this weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work in progress…..
> 
> - bandit571


lookin good bandit


----------



## Peteybadboy

Potz, if you are counting heads, Im in for you.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit,

Nice work man. That is good stuff.


----------



## pottz

> Project in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> i think you probably have the most colorful shop on this forum.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thanks. Method to the madness. Blue is metric sockets. Green is Torx. Yellow is triplespline. Grey is special sockets. Red is SAE. So at a glance a vusual guide.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


good idea up until this summer i had one big drawer with a big mixed up mess,i spent more time trying to find the right socket than using them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Be well, be happy, and focus. Watch the masters if you have time. Very amazing*
> 
> - Peteybadboy


The Master is a favorite in our household. Over the years many memories…

Raymond Floyd was a past favorite of mine and this year Dustin Johnson. But things change quickly especially at Amen corner.










Enjoy


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> good idea up until this summer i had one big drawer with a big mixed up mess,i spent more time trying to find the right socket than using them.
> 
> - pottz


I feel ya on that one. My home toolbox was decently organized. Recent upgrades at work brought home some allen sockets, torx sockets and few others. That made the space get too messy. Not a big fan of socket rails but I do use them. For home box I just made my own holders and got creative.










Then decided that since this one drawer got jammed up with 100 screwdrivers redid that one as well.










Of course that made me look at another drawer, and well ya know….


----------



## mjheck

DW - Not much variety in that hat collection but beautiful job on the rack. Is that white oak?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW - Not much variety in that hat collection but beautiful job on the rack. Is that white oak?
> 
> - mjheck


+1


----------



## corelz125

WBBN is one of the most ingenuitive guys on here. Always comes up with a solution for his problems. Bandit what do you do with all the projects you make? You seem to make 2 to 3 good size projects a month. Mr. Wolfe we have so e projects on here but this is more like a bunch of guys sitting in the local bar. Sorry Pete I would rather watch woman's tennis than golf.


----------



## corelz125

A noted sex therapist realizes that people often lie about the frequency of their encounters, so he devises a test to tell for certain how often someone has sex.
To prove his theory, he fills up an auditorium with people and goes down the line, asking each person to smile.
Using the size of the person's smile, the therapist is able to guess accurately until he comes to the last man in line, who is grinning from ear to ear.
"Twice a day," the therapist guesses, but is surprised when the man says no.
"Once a day, then?" Again the answer is no.
"Twice a week?"
"No."
"Twice a month?"
"No."
The man finally says yes when the doctor gets to "once a year."
The therapist is angry that his theory isn't working, and asks the man, "What are you so happy about?"
The man answers, "Tonight's the night!"


----------



## corelz125

An old lady walked into the Bank of America with a huge bag of money.
She told the receptionist that she would like to meet the president of the bank as she wanted to deposit a large sum of money. The receptionist objected but the old lady wouldn't move, so with no option left she went inside the office.
She came back and said, "You are lucky this morning, He will see you!"
Bank president: "How can I help you madam?"
She (Old Lady): "I would like to open a new account and deposit this money."
He: "How much money do you like to deposit?"
She: "$180,000 Please." (Started dumping the whole amount on his table)
The bank president was a bit surprised. "How did you get this much cash Madam? We are not a laundering facility!"
She: "Oh, it's nothing illegal. I make bets."
He: "What kind of bets?"
She: "For example, I bet you that your right shoe will taste like eggs, just your right shoe and not your left. Lets meet again by tomorrow 9:00 AM. If I'm right, you will owe me $25,000. If I lose, I'll pay you $10,000!"
The man is shocked. How is that even possible? But he's a banker at heart and this is easy money, so he accepts the bet almost immediately.
She: "Okay then, I'll come around 9:00 AM tomorrow with my lawyer. Don't try to dodge the bet! No regrets!"
Feeling hesitant before her certainty, he mumbles his agreement.
It was so bizarre, he didn't even like eggs! But he was so tense about it, he couldn't sleep all night thinking about licking his shoe and smelling them to make sure they smell normal.
The next day at 9:00 AM the old lady was there, right on time, with her witness.
She: "Can I check your shoe now Sir?"
He: "Yes. Go ahead."
She held his shoe and started sniffing it. Then briefly to confirm she asked him to taste his shoe.
Her lawyer started banging his head against the wall.
The president, delighted with his $10,000 win and kicking himself for worrying, asked the lady what was wrong with lawyer's strange behavior.
Lawyer: "She had a bet with me for $100,000. I can't believe I lost. She said she will have the president of the bank licking his shoe at 9:00 AM today!"


----------



## pottz

good ones as usual mr joke meister.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * ...this is more like a bunch of guys sitting in the local bar.*
> 
> - corelz125


*Pottz's Corona Crazy Pub- Manager - Pottz*










Then the hierarchy of who post's with who, for me, I sit away from the person telling jokes that he and others find humorous. But I enjoy the long-winded guy who usually says some interesting stuff. But as with any social bar- who goes home with the barmaid? To keep this woodworking related I nominate, this lass from "Ted's working plans".


----------



## pottz

where everybody knows your name-cheers.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN is one of the most ingenuitive guys on here. Always comes up with a solution for his problems. Bandit what do you do with all the projects you make? You seem to make 2 to 3 good size projects a month. Mr. Wolfe we have so e projects on here but this is more like a bunch of guys sitting in the local bar. Sorry Pete I would rather watch woman s tennis than golf.
> 
> - corelz125


Thanks, I enjoy the challenge and more important being in the shop.

Now Bandit, he is killing me. His PIP is for like 2 of his hours of time. For a normal person that would be a month of Sundays worth of work. I have this theory that the dungeon shop is really a portal into a alternate universe.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> where everybody knows your name-cheers.
> 
> - pottz


*Exactly, *










Question how do you fill those "posts" not coming in? You need to remake Corona Crazy post-election… Again this is your franchise. 
Ps I'm that one patron (in the pic) on a Saturday nite that is here…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> where everybody knows your name-cheers.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Exactly, *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question how do you fill those "posts" not coming in? You need to remake Corona Crazy post-election… Again this is your franchise.
> Ps I m that one patron (in the pic) on a Saturday nite that is here…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Well I am not much of a social guy but I'll take a seat and sit a spell.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> where everybody knows your name-cheers.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Exactly, *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question how do you fill those "posts" not coming in? You need to remake Corona Crazy post-election… Again this is your franchise.
> Ps I m that one patron (in the pic) on a Saturday nite that is here…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Well I am not much of a social guy but I ll take a seat and sit a spell.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Well brother welcome- I'm just musing. By the way, I like your posts. COVID is the most concerning thought that I bear throughout the day… I hope Top Max comes in…


----------



## corelz125

I think most of us woodworkers aren't very social. That's why we do something that you do by yourself for hours and hours and most of the time would rather be in the shop than any place else.


----------



## pottz

> where everybody knows your name-cheers.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Exactly, *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question how do you fill those "posts" not coming in? You need to remake Corona Crazy post-election… Again this is your franchise.
> Ps I m that one patron (in the pic) on a Saturday nite that is here…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not sure what you mean,fill those posts not coming in? and why do we need to remake cc,it has nothing to do with the election,it's purpose was too share our covid experiences.it may someday end but will not be remade!


----------



## pottz

> I think most of us woodworkers aren t very social. That s why we do something that you do by yourself for hours and hours and most of the time would rather be in the shop than any place else.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah thats me,im much more a loner than the life of the party…...unless i have too much of the ducks vino-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That s why we do something that you do by yourself for hours and hours and most of the time would rather be in the shop than any place else.
> 
> - corelz125


I do believe our shop is a sanctuary- many things happen in the shop… This is a guy that I keep nearby…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Desert has left the building…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, I don't like today very well. LB reported mom's memory care unit with a capacity of 20 has 5 positives. ;-((


----------



## pottz

> DW, I don t like today very well. LB reported mom s memory care unit with a capacity of 20 has 5 positives. ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


sorry to hear bob,this virus is gaining momentum rapidly,too many arn't taking it seriously.the holidays with big family gatherings and parties are just gonna make the numbers climb.stay safe guys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- the woes you carry… Without sharing mine we need to stay strong… life is tough. Sincerely thanks for sharing and should you want I would be pleased to send her one of my pocket angels. PM me with an address and I will send it…


----------



## pottz

> Top Max- the woes you carry… Without sharing mine we need to stay strong… life is tough. Sincerely thanks for sharing and should you want I would be pleased to send her one of my pocket angels. PM me with an address and I will send it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


we dont always agree my friend,but i do believe your a good man.peace.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

On the Covid side I see that many states are starting to do this lockdown and restrictions thing again. And of course touting every expert opinion like it was candy. Little on the actual progress on any vaccine or treatment that speeds the process up or saves lives. I mean the doom and gloom I get but 24/7 end of the world has already started to numb people. After a bit they just get tired of the constant beating and how you got to stay home, go broke and live with it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- Thank you and I do know the hierarchy - Jokemeister … and me the stepchild. But this works for me. *


----------



## corelz125

The news radio stations I listen to give regular updates about the vaccines and the progress and hurdles they have been facing. There's a couple that are real close to being released. The release of the vaccine has now become a political issue. Everyone should have access to it throughout the world. It's a tough decision to make either see your family or stay home.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I think most of us woodworkers aren t very social. That s why we do something that you do by yourself for hours and hours and most of the time would rather be in the shop than any place else.
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah I am not the guy you invite to a church social, or any gathering of 6 or more people I don't know. 1st I get tired of keeping track of them all making sure they ain't a threat. Then they inevitably have to ask questions about what I did in the Marines. Making me have to choose, say nothing and seem like I am unhinged, or tell the truth and watch them shrink back going WHAT?????

I also don't do well listening to someone talk about, well I need to get this wall plate switch replaced but I just don't have the time. Really? What you can't grab a screwdriver and handle that 2 minute job? Nobody is asking you to build the space shuttle now.

But I might…....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> But I might…....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*+1 but to take a trip in that- do I need a COVID free certificate?*


----------



## pottz

> I think most of us woodworkers aren t very social. That s why we do something that you do by yourself for hours and hours and most of the time would rather be in the shop than any place else.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Yeah I am not the guy you invite to a church social, or any gathering of 6 or more people I don t know. 1st I get tired of keeping track of them all making sure they ain t a threat. Then they inevitably have to ask questions about what I did in the Marines. Making me have to choose, say nothing and seem like I am unhinged, or tell the truth and watch them shrink back going WHAT?????
> 
> I also don t do well listening to someone talk about, well I need to get this wall plate switch replaced but I just don t have the time. Really? What you can t grab a screwdriver and handle that 2 minute job? Nobody is asking you to build the space shuttle now.
> 
> But I might…....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i hear ya people are curious and want to know until you tell them what really happened,then there like oh my god!i have a retired cop friend who gets asked about what he experienced,then he tells them and there repulsed.some things in life people just dont need to know.


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- Thank you and I do know the hierarchy - Jokemeister … and me the stepchild. But this works for me. *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


your no step child dw,we all contribute to this crazy thread equally,each in our own way.this thread without you would not be the same.it's like when the duck goes on sabbatical,there is a void that needs to be filled.it doesn't feel whole.


----------



## pottz

hey all politics aside,alec baldwin and jim carey are hilarious,check this out from last saturday night,and watch tonight.


----------



## corelz125

The spaceship has been repurposed now


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The spaceship has been repurposed now
> 
> - corelz125


*I want to know who I have to sit next to…*


----------



## pottz

> The spaceship has been repurposed now
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *I want to know who I have to sit next to…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


we did a hat pick and your next to the joke meister.but hey it's in first class!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Not exactly spacious accommodations.


----------



## pottz

> Not exactly spacious accommodations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


it's so cool though! i can see corelz and dw riding side by side now,pioneers of space-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- the woes you carry… Without sharing mine we need to stay strong… life is tough. Sincerely thanks for sharing and should you want I would be pleased to send her one of my pocket angels. PM me with an address and I will send it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thank you DW. I think they are locked down so tight I doubt they will allow it in. LB tells me they are short handed and everything is suspended.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Gotta set the mood for cruising though.


----------



## pottz

> Gotta set the mood for cruising though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


there are drinks served i assume ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> there are drinks served i assume ?
> 
> - pottz


Well this is the economy model shuttle but we did upgrade to a beer fridge.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I dont need to learn any preventative tests. I dont need that or this. Just this ashtray. And this paddle-game. The ashtray and this paddle-game and thats all I need. And this remote control. The ashtray and the paddle-game and the remote control and thats all I need. And these matches. The ashtray and these matches and the paddle-game and the remote control and thats all I need. And this lamp. The ashtray and the matches and the paddle-game and the remote control and this lamp and thats all I need. And thats all I need too. I dont need one other thing. Not one- I need this! The paddle-game and this chair, and these matches and the ashtray, and the lamp, for sure, and the remote control too. And I need this dog.

Ruff Ruff!!!!

I dont need this dog, just the ashtray and the matches, and this chair and the paddle-game, and the lamp, and the remote control, and thats all I need.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The spaceship has been repurposed now
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *I want to know who I have to sit next to…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> we did a hat pick and your next to the joke meister.but hey it s in first class!
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## corelz125

That's cool with me the seating arrangements just as long as the duck isnt our pilot. DW i will refuse to hold your hand though when we hit turbulence.


----------



## pottz

> That s cool with me the seating arrangements just as long as the duck isnt our pilot. DW i will refuse to hold your hand though when we hit turbulence.
> 
> - corelz125


no he's the navigator! hey if a duck can fly south for the winter he should be able to get you somewhere….right?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> no he s the navigator! hey if a duck can fly south for the winter he should be able to get you somewhere….right?
> 
> - pottz


I don't know, alot of buttons and stuff.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That s cool with me the seating arrangements just as long as the duck isnt our pilot. DW i will refuse to hold your hand though when we hit turbulence.
> 
> - corelz125


It isn't the handholding that concerns me it is the sleeping arrangements…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That s cool with me the seating arrangements just as long as the duck isnt our pilot. DW i will refuse to hold your hand though when we hit turbulence.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> no he s the navigator! hey if a duck can fly south for the winter he should be able to get you somewhere….right?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The turbulence is going to last awhile.

Justin Trudeau, Noble Leader of Canada, on Twitter, says the Pandemic is the opportunity for the Great Reset, and reimagining global economic systems. Doubleplusgood!

We have excellent news, Dear Citizen, your carbon usage credit will be increased from 2000 units per month to 2000 units per year. Your chocolate-flavored protein paste cubes and flouridated/lithiumated water rations will remain unchanged. 2 + 2 = ? NO! Not 4! Remember your Common Core, Citizen.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327967377447936001
*Maurice Strong, Father of Global Warming:*










*Claus Schwab, Director, World Economic Forum:*










Dont know about anyone else, but to me "swiftly revamping" sounds like fun, sorta like being on ecstasy and dancing to house music, except, youve got no chance of going home with the girl unless you can afford an official chaperone- and you wont be able to with the remaining inadequate government allotted FedCoin monetary credits you have saved for rent.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*While preparing for my space adventure, here is my plan for every light joke that comes from the Joke meister I'll use these:*

What is an astronaut's favorite place on a computer? The space bar.

What was the first animal in space? The cow that jumped over the moon.

What do you call a tick on the moon? A luna-tick


----------



## pottz

> *While preparing for my space adventure, here is my plan for every light joke that comes from the Joke meister I ll use these:*
> 
> What is an astronaut s favorite place on a computer? The space bar.
> 
> What was the first animal in space? The cow that jumped over the moon.
> 
> What do you call a tick on the moon? A luna-tick
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the J-M doesn't do light dw,it's all full calorie high cholesterol meaty jokes-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *While preparing for my space adventure, here is my plan for every light joke that comes from the Joke meister I ll use these:*
> 
> What is an astronaut s favorite place on a computer? The space bar.
> 
> What was the first animal in space? The cow that jumped over the moon.
> 
> What do you call a tick on the moon? A luna-tick
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My friend gave me some scrap MDF he had from a bench project for his Dad. His big complaint was the stuff is useless other than for a benchtop / countertop.

Yeah about that, from that scrap I made a insert for this new tray to hold my Spade Drill Bits. The cigar box has worked well for many years. A recent shift in the drill bit tool box required different dimensions to make it work.

I edge banded the side that the bits will sit against with some pine. From a scrap piece of 2×4. LOL


----------



## pottz

> *While preparing for my space adventure, here is my plan for every light joke that comes from the Joke meister I ll use these:*
> 
> What is an astronaut s favorite place on a computer? The space bar.
> 
> What was the first animal in space? The cow that jumped over the moon.
> 
> What do you call a tick on the moon? A luna-tick
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


you kill me WBBN!


----------



## pottz

> My friend gave me some scrap MDF he had from a bench project for his Dad. His big complaint was the stuff is useless other than for a benchtop / countertop.
> 
> Yeah about that, from that scrap I made a insert for this new tray to hold my Spade Drill Bits. The cigar box has worked well for many years. A recent shift in the drill bit tool box required different dimensions to make it work.
> 
> I edge banded the side that the bits will sit against with some pine. From a scrap piece of 2×4. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


man your on an organizational terror! making us look bad,or maybe inspiring us to step it up a notch or 5!


----------



## corelz125

A family are driving in their car on holidays. A frog crosses the road and the husband, who is driving, is able to stop the car.

He gets out and takes the frog and carries him to the side of the road.

The frog is grateful, thanks the man and tells him that he will grant him a wish.

The man says, "Please make my dog win the next dog race."

The frog asks to look at the dog, which limps out of the car.

The frog notices that the dog only has three legs, it very fat, and can barely move at all so he tells the man that he thinks it is almost impossible to fulfill his wish and asks that the man will tell him another wish.

The man says, "Well, then please make my wife win the next beauty contest in the area."

The frog asks him to tell his wife to get out of the car. Wife comes out of the car and approaches the frog.

The frog turns to the man and says, "Could I please have another look at the dog?"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> man your on an organizational terror! making us look bad,or maybe inspiring us to step it up a notch or 5!
> 
> - pottz


Nah trying put 10 gallons of stuff in a 1 gallon jug. Should have the rest of trays for that drawer done tomorrow. Have about 5 different trays / boxes in finishing room now. All small stuff but if you stack it right you can get it laid out and easy to use, and use as little space as possible.

Hoping to get started on a mobile cabinet for the two benchtop drill presses I have this week. Finally something not small trays and such. Edge banding 1/4 plywood is a PITA.


----------



## corelz125

If wb came to my shop i think he would have an aneurysm


----------



## pottz

> A family are driving in their car on holidays. A frog crosses the road and the husband, who is driving, is able to stop the car.
> 
> He gets out and takes the frog and carries him to the side of the road.
> 
> The frog is grateful, thanks the man and tells him that he will grant him a wish.
> 
> The man says, "Please make my dog win the next dog race."
> 
> The frog asks to look at the dog, which limps out of the car.
> 
> The frog notices that the dog only has three legs, it very fat, and can barely move at all so he tells the man that he thinks it is almost impossible to fulfill his wish and asks that the man will tell him another wish.
> 
> The man says, "Well, then please make my wife win the next beauty contest in the area."
> 
> The frog asks him to tell his wife to get out of the car. Wife comes out of the car and approaches the frog.
> 
> The frog turns to the man and says, "Could I please have another look at the dog?"
> 
> - corelz125


LMAFAO!!!!


----------



## pottz

> man your on an organizational terror! making us look bad,or maybe inspiring us to step it up a notch or 5!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nah trying put 10 gallons of stuff in a 1 gallon jug. Should have the rest of trays for that drawer done tomorrow. Have about 5 different trays / boxes in finishing room now. All small stuff but if you stack it right you can get it laid out and easy to use, and use as little space as possible.
> 
> Hoping to get started on a mobile cabinet for the two benchtop drill presses I have this week. Finally something not small trays and such. Edge banding 1/4 plywood is a PITA.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah im always putting 5lbs of potatoes in a 1lb sack!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Anybody else, wanna chat? IMO government "stuff" is upon us- tonight Liberal governor Whitmer (MI)

"Gov. Whitmer closing high schools, colleges, in-person dining, casinos, movie theaters"*
*
New 3-week COVID-19 restrictions to shut down Michigan colleges, high schools, casinos*
https://www.freep.com/story/news/health/2020/11/15/covid-19-restrictions-3-week-lockdown-shutdown-high-schools-colleges/6305432002/

*Question: can any leader in society give proper direction to fight the COVID?*

*My quote: "Air, air everywhere and not a molecule to breathe"*










*Maybe there is one leader from North Korea, which reports no COVID…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> If wb came to my shop i think he would have an aneurysm
> 
> - corelz125


Nah, I just see potential, love the challenge. But you would need pen and paper for the list of stuff I come up with to keep you busy for next lifetime.


----------



## oldnovice

Desert_Woodworker, you really believe anything *Kim Jong-un* says? 
After all, North Korea is very close to the epicenter of this pandemic?


----------



## pottz

> *Anybody else, wanna chat? IMO government "stuff" is upon us- tonight Liberal governor Whitmer (MI)
> 
> "Gov. Whitmer closing high schools, colleges, in-person dining, casinos, movie theaters"*
> *
> New 3-week COVID-19 restrictions to shut down Michigan colleges, high schools, casinos*
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/health/2020/11/15/covid-19-restrictions-3-week-lockdown-shutdown-high-schools-colleges/6305432002/
> 
> *Question: can any leader in society give proper direction to fight the COVID?*
> 
> *My quote: "Air, air everywhere and not a molecule to breathe"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe there is one leader from North Korea, which reports no COVID…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw but this is off my chat list,dont wanna lose friends that are too sensitive for the level i live at!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DesertWoodworker, you really believe anything *Kim Jong-un* says?
> After all, North Korea is very close to the epicenter of this pandemic?
> 
> - oldnovice


No, I do not ON. I mostly post parodies. The media says Kim said and it goes on and on. I am willing to guess that if you and I were to travel in that spacecraft instead of CR125 I am willing to bet that we could write a book on life experiences.

and if Pottz was in the capsule with me- then I may have to share this with him…

*At Home with Amy Sedaris - Astronaut Relationship Jokes*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> sorry dw but this is off my chat list,dont wanna lose friends that are too sensitive for the level i live at!
> 
> - pottz


Copy Captain… if I understand… keep it to woodworking, jokes and are you open to "music"?


----------



## pottz

> sorry dw but this is off my chat list,dont wanna lose friends that are too sensitive for the level i live at!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Copy Captain… if I understand… keep it to woodworking, jokes and are you open to "music"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry my friend but im gonnna stay clear of anything political,some are too sensitive and can handle it.i lost what i thought was a good friend,one of my buddies,or so i thought,and he blocked me for one simple non descript comment.hey i can take it all,ill never block anyone for their opinions whether i agree or not,but some will.very sad,it tells you who your real friends are.

oh sorry, music,bring it on baby.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*IMO another COVID concern… Schools and the future of society… *









https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/15/nyregion/coronavirus-nyc-schools-shutdown.html?action=click&module=Top%20Stories&pgtype=Homepage
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/15/nyregion/coronavirus-nyc-schools-shutdown.html?action=click&module=Top%20Stories&pgtype=Homepage

Most of this forum will not be alive to see the after-effects that this:

Flight and expulsion of Germans (1944-1950)











I urge people to protect the young…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz you are now a legend with Corona Crazy- from chess, you may lose a pawn or a "Duck" but we go on…


----------



## pottz

no legend dw just an lj that started a thread that was very relevant at the time!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> no legend dw just an lj that started a thread that was very relevant at the time!
> 
> - pottz


IMO it is still relevant… But my friend the future is about youth… all I am saying let us "try" with our comments to enhance each other… you booked me with the Joke meister who has not committed to WBN's space flight sleeping arraingements… but will you book me with Old Novice- should he accept.


----------



## pottz

> no legend dw just an lj that started a thread that was very relevant at the time!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> IMO it is still relevant… But my friend the future is about youth… all I am saying let us "try" with our comments to enhance each other… you booked me with the Joke meister who has not committed to WBN s space flight sleeping arraingements… but will you book me with Old Novice- should he accept.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh it's still very relevant,i wish it wasn't but it is what it is.hey you and old novice are more than welcome on the next flight together.maybe the JM and ill take the following flight? i think our sense of humor is more compatible,ya think?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> no legend dw just an lj that started a thread that was very relevant at the time!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> IMO it is still relevant… But my friend the future is about youth… all I am saying let us "try" with our comments to enhance each other… you booked me with the Joke meister who has not committed to WBN s space flight sleeping arraingements… but will you book me with Old Novice- should he accept.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> oh it s still very relevant,i wish it wasn t but it is what it is.hey you and old novice are more than welcome on the next flight together.maybe the JM and ill take the following flight? i think our sense of humor is more compatible,ya think?
> 
> - pottz


+1 Yes after a few jokes- My friend you would wish you were back home with the Beagles…










Send JM with Brian …


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

To change subject slightly…..

Any suggestions for concrete bits? Brand or type. My friend borrowed my box I had which was a collection acquired over the years of house projects. Seems it went missing and he is one of those people that insist they pay for new ones of better quality… One of the larger ones was 5/8 and was a Milwaukee bit. Seemed to work pretty decent and they offer a 7 piece set that covers most if not all of what I would typically do.

Don't care about package or box it comes with, those I make to fit where I want… LOL


----------



## pottz

> no legend dw just an lj that started a thread that was very relevant at the time!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> IMO it is still relevant… But my friend the future is about youth… all I am saying let us "try" with our comments to enhance each other… you booked me with the Joke meister who has not committed to WBN s space flight sleeping arraingements… but will you book me with Old Novice- should he accept.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> oh it s still very relevant,i wish it wasn t but it is what it is.hey you and old novice are more than welcome on the next flight together.maybe the JM and ill take the following flight? i think our sense of humor is more compatible,ya think?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 Yes after a few jokes- My friend you would wish you were back home with the Beagles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send JM with Brian …
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


well wait theres one more question,how do you know oldnovice wants to fly with you?if he's up to it,and i mean up to it,your good to go bud!


----------



## bandit571

> If wb came to my shop i think he would have an aneurysm
> 
> - corelz125


Have you seen mine?









Aisle No. 2….and…









Aisle No. 1…..there is no aisle #3…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz my friend WBN wants us back to woodworking… But I hope to wake up to get a Top Max social update…


----------



## pottz

what? looks beautiful too me.hey showroom shops are pretty but what do they create?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Answer: peace of mind…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> To change subject slightly…..
> 
> Any suggestions for concrete bits? Brand or type.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I drilled a lot of concrete, but it was almost all with a roto-hammer. I suppose you are looking for non-hammer bits? 


> Pottz my friend WBN wants us back to woodworking… But I hope to wake up to get a Top Max social update…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW, No WW projects right now. Social updates are not good. Corona is going Plumb Crazy setting all-time records here in WW.

News just said a child was involved in a shooting in Tacoma tonight ;-( Thankfully, expected to be OK.

Not sure if this is too political. "A longtime Seattle commercial property owner says he is selling over $100 million in assets in the Georgetown neighborhood due to how the city is handling homelessness." His granddaddy started buying investment properties in 1910. Facts show Seattle is Dying.

https://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/news/2020/11/12/seattle-property-owner-homeless-crisis.html


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit you make my shop look like an operating room! You do put out a lot of work however!

Topmax I hope the pendulum is hitting it's peak in the NW. At some point people will have had enough.

Changing the subject. Being part of a "club" ie. golf club you get to know a lot about people. I good guys wife has sking cancer. They are very concerned. I think she will be all right but will have to have that cut out of her (leg).

Public service message - go to the skin Dr. and get checked. I go every 6 months.

ok happier things. I'm playing golf today with 4 good guys.

Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## pottz

> To change subject slightly…..
> 
> Any suggestions for concrete bits? Brand or type. My friend borrowed my box I had which was a collection acquired over the years of house projects. Seems it went missing and he is one of those people that insist they pay for new ones of better quality… One of the larger ones was 5/8 and was a Milwaukee bit. Seemed to work pretty decent and they offer a 7 piece set that covers most if not all of what I would typically do.
> 
> Don t care about package or box it comes with, those I make to fit where I want… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


the ones ive always used were made by dritec,good quality.diablo has just come out with a full line,some will drill through rebar also.havn't heard anything about the quality yet.are you using them in a regular drill or hammer drill?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Using them with a hammer drill.

After 14 days a perfect fit.


----------



## pottz

> Using them with a hammer drill.
> 
> After 14 days a perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


looks good


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Merry Christmas…*


----------



## mjheck

Speaking of wood, here's some news that has been buried behind the Covid and election news. I've been in the Timber Industry for almost 50 years, lately serving on the board of directors of the company that I retired from in 2013(I am located in the Pacific NW north of Seattle a couple of hours from the Canadian border). There have been a few threads on the forum talking about the high lumber prices lately and the reasons for them. At a recent board meeting we got a national report on the devastation to the log supply this summer. Hurricanes in the South devastated standing forests throughout the area. Especially hard hit were Louisiana and Alabama. Louisiana had 758,000 acres of timber badly damaged amounting to 3.5 billion board feet(yes, that's Billions). Problem is that logging equipment is not really designed to harvest timber horizontally so this is going to have both short term and long term consequences(can't replant if it can't be cleared). In the West, it was the forest fires mainly in Oregon and California that wreaked havoc. In Oregon 1.2 million acres were burned which affected an estimated 50 billion BF and in California more than 7 million acres burned. Mills can try to salvage some of this timber but it creates a lot of problems for sawmill equipment trying to cut these charred logs. We were spared major forest damage in Western Washington but we still face log shortages mainly because of environmental restrictions(Harvests from National Forests have been almost nonexistent since the spotted owl crisis in the early 1990s. Our mill cannot keep up with demand and we are having to pay premium prices to maintain a log supply.
Bottom line: Lumber and other wood product prices are going to stay high and my guess is that they will increase as the supply gets even thinner.
Topomax:
I saw that article in the Puget Sound Business Journal about the Georgetown business man selling out his properties. One of our board members is involved in commercial real estate in the Seattle area. He gets calls every day from Seattle businesses looking to relocate to Bellevue, Kirkland, Renton, etc. to get away from the misguided Seattle mayor and city council policies.


----------



## Cricket

> just wanted to know what some of you guys are experiencing in other parts of the country or world with this corona virus craziness.here in socal people are hording water, tp, paper towels and sanitizer.i went sams club early this morning and there was a 30 minute line just to get in with no gaurantee youd get what you need,so i said the hell with it and went home.now the stores are starting to run out of all kinds of staples too.hey as woodworkers should we hord titebond too-LOL!
> 
> - pottz


The above is what this thread was supposed to be about, not the hate-filled posts and bickering it has turned into.

Life is way too short for this nonsense. This thread is now closed.

"Show respect even to people who don't deserve it; not as a reflection of their character, but as a reflection of yours." - Dave Willis.


----------

